#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-21
<Tonio_> Riddell: mateedit uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: rocking
<Tonio_> Riddell: I had to patch the source, because of a non include .h file
<Tonio_> I sent the patch to the upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange that he released the sources like this....... I can't understand how it could compile correctly
<Riddell> Tonio_: it'll be gcc 4
<Tonio_> Riddell: means ?
* Tonio_ isn't a developper ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: gcc 4 is more strict in the C++ is accepts
<Riddell> than gcc 3
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> we had to fix a tonne of stuff for KDE to compile
<Tonio_> but even with gcc3, how could it compile if a .h declaring a class is not included ?
<Riddell> it'll be included somewhere else
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> gcc3 ignoring the error and the file included after, I see
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, it is patched, it works, and the upstream is informed ;)
<mae> hello
<mae> ye scurvy dogs
<Riddell> hello mae 
<mae> hello!
<mae> is there any plans of adding kubuntu to the shipit system for dapper?
<Riddell> mae: yes, if we get a live installer working
<mae> ah
<mae> so
<mae> whats the word -- whats the wicked cool shit that will get in dapper
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> mornfall: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-November/013048.html
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh that looks nifty, wheres the kde version? ;)
<mornfall> Lathiat: wherever you put it? :)
<Lathiat> mornfall: ;)
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> hello Jonathan, I'm working on kwallet support for Konversation, that's not so easy ;)
<Riddell> pef: cool.  what's the difficulty?
<pef> Riddell: not because of the code, but because of the "policy", should I use it here or not, if not available store passwords plaintext, etc
<Riddell> if it's not available just don't keep the passwords, else it's a security risk
<pef> ok :)
<Riddell> anyone know jpatrick's e-mail?
<jjesse> Riddell: got your emails and will be following up w/ the today throughout work
<Riddell> groovy
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: hi
<jeroenvrp> hi
<jeroenvrp> somehow I still receive this error/warning after updating/installing0 a package with apt-get (using Synaptic)\:
<jeroenvrp> E: kdeedu-doc-html: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<jeroenvrp> E: kdepim-doc: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: yeah, I havn't fixed that yet
<jeroenvrp> ok
<Riddell> I'll make sure to do so before uploading to dapper
<jeroenvrp> so it is known
<Riddell> mind and keep an eye on it for me
<jeroenvrp> another question maybe you will know
<jeroenvrp> or else someone else
<jeroenvrp> is it possible to change the sources.list on the install ISO
<jeroenvrp> ?
<jeroenvrp> the one being installed
<jeroenvrp> I have mounted the iso, but can't find it
<Riddell> ?
<jeroenvrp> or is there a webpage describing the install process?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: is the ?, because you dont know or that you don't understand the question :-)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: I don't understand the question
<jeroenvrp> ok again
<jeroenvrp> after Kubuntu is installed, there is a sources.list without universe and multiverse enabled
<jeroenvrp> I want to make sure it is enabled after installation
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: edit sources.list then
<jeroenvrp> what I mean is to it automatically during the installation (from CD)
<jeroenvrp> so in other words, change the installation a little bit
<Riddell> you can't
<jeroenvrp> oh
<jeroenvrp> and why is that?
<jeroenvrp> is it a binary who takes care of that?
<Riddell> it's the installer
<Riddell> it doesn't have an edit option
<jeroenvrp> ok, and you can't configure/customize that
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> that's a shame, but ok :-)
<jeroenvrp> thansk for you answer
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I did a ugly hack and I solved the error I gave you
<jeroenvrp> you want to know?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: sure
<Riddell> jjesse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/KubuntuFaq cool
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: allthough it still want to update kdepim-dev
<jjesse> Riddell: awesome
<jeroenvrp> it is doing that, but after that it still wants to update
<jeroenvrp> anyhow
<jeroenvrp> it was complaing about /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kmessedwords/.dhelp and /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdepim-apidocs/.dhelp that they doesn't exist
<jeroenvrp> so I did a touch
<jeroenvrp> that gives not an error anymore
<jeroenvrp> allthough kdepim-dev installs, but still wants to be upgraded afterwards
<jeroenvrp> but that is not a big problem
<Riddell> yep, cool
<jjesse> anyone having issues w/ mail to any *ubuntu mailing lists?
<Riddell> jjesse: been working for me all day
<Yann2> Riddell > ping
<Riddell> Yann2: hi
<Yann2> Riddell > the french meeting is in 3 hours, if you want to be there :)
<Riddell> yes, havn't got a reply form kubuntuforums yet though
<Verwilst> hrm, kaffeine still sucks donkey balls in kubuntu :(
<Verwilst> now it segfaults when i try to play a movie
<Verwilst> rah
<Verwilst> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.8-visuals_0.8.11-0unofficialubuntu5.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Verwilst>  poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstgoom.so', wat ook in pakket gstreamer0.8-misc zit
<Riddell> Verwilst: upgrading from what to what?
<Verwilst> no upgrading
<Verwilst> clean kubuntu install
<Riddell> breezy?
<Verwilst> yip
<Riddell> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-visuals
<Riddell> hmm, unofficial...
<Verwilst> apt-get remove gstreamer0.8-plugins-unofficial ;)
<Verwilst> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<Verwilst> probably this one, for w32codec
<Verwilst> s
<Verwilst> woohoow, plays
<author-psi> Verwilst: nice rep :D
<Verwilst> hehe
<Verwilst> alright, video playing is approved! :d
<Verwilst> opened some euh.. national geographic videos...
<Verwilst> :d
<Verwilst> grm but my konversation systray icon keeps flashing red whenever somebody says anything :p
<Verwilst> there
<Verwilst> perfect now
<allee> Riddell: libk{ipi,exif} + c2 / c2a / none 
<Riddell> allee: none please
<allee> yeah I know your preference (I share it)
<Diablo-D3> hey Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> you said arts needs to be fixed, right?
<allee> Riddell: Just to points that are pro 'c2' in kubuntu:
<allee> kubuntu mini c++ is (I'm) sure_ quicker than debian
<allee> so you can just sync with latest sid and be done (no changes in rdepending pkgs necessary)
<Riddell> allee: mini c++?
<allee> the communication ways in ubuntu are shorter, so less work to get a "" -> c2 in (debian annouce mentioned c2 -> c2a)
<allee> the default mem allocator change in g++
<Riddell> should be the same
<allee> libkipi has also one ABI change pending so with next libkipi release we get rid of c2 for libkipi
<Riddell> that's what I said
<allee> Yeah, but in the mini c++ transition, there is no need to change it
<allee> + now
<Riddell> there wasn't a need to change it before
<Riddell> so we may as well use the opportunity to change it back
<allee> Well, summary  I can try to explain not necessary c2 -> "" rename to ftp-master in the changelog and (faster) ubuntu has to merge/sync by hand or you sync with debian sid ignoring diff (which adds the c2) and be done
<allee> I assume ftp-master may not be happy to have 'unnecessary' NEW pkgs
<Riddell> it's a c++ transition, they'll have to be happy
<Riddell> they've already had this package unnecessarily
<allee> You like it very clean. ;)  'k I'll will try
* allee hopes that libk*c2 is not binNMU'ed automaticly before I can uploaded a 'c2' fixed pkg
<Riddell> binNMU sounds a bit evil
* Diablo-D3 readies the cattle prod
* Diablo-D3 points it at Riddell 
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: hmm?
<allee> Riddell: well, everything rdepending on kdelibs can AFAIU reuploaded unchanged and rebuild or just an automatic binary rebuild (I read that debian infrastructure makes this easy now)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: <Diablo-D3> you said arts needs to be fixed, right?
<allee> I'll ask if something like that is planed for KDE apps
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: mm hmm
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: can you upload new version of arts? ;)
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: to which?
<Diablo-D3> to dapper.
* Diablo-D3 wants a working kdesktop =/
<Riddell> sorry, needs to wait on c++ transition
<Riddell> tomorrow hopefully
<Diablo-D3> in the mean time, I have to rebuild amarok
<Diablo-D3> because it no longer functions correctly
<Diablo-D3> well, after updating kde, anyways
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: Im glad I have dsl
<Diablo-D3> and now its done
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> that didnt fix it
* Diablo-D3 wonders whats up
* Diablo-D3 rebuilds libqt3
<Diablo-D3> eventually I'll find which package is making amarok think there are no songs in the db
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: btw, is amarok 1.3.5 going to be added to dapper?
<Diablo-D3> aaaaaah
<Diablo-D3> I see whats going on
<Diablo-D3> there is songs in my collection
<Diablo-D3> but it doesnt recognize that songs Im playing are in the collection
<Tonio_> hi
<jjesse> hello Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> yop
<Diablo-D3> holy shit
<Diablo-D3> I can press control on konq
<Diablo-D3> and it shows all the ... um... key shortcut thingies
<Diablo-D3> hotkeys or whatever
<Riddell> have we ever heard of kalahad?
<Diablo-D3> no we havent
<Diablo-D3> is that a typo of galahad?
<Diablo-D3> g... k... oh my.
<Riddell> he's wanting to join kubuntu-team on launchpad
* Diablo-D3 must name an app that
<Diablo-D3> just to piss the gnomeites off
<Riddell> that would annoy sensible KDE people too
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-22
* olwin travail parce qu'il le faut bien ;): Away at the moment
<pef> hello !
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<pef> still cannot upload to archive...
<Riddell> pef: not to universe?
<pef> nop
<pef> no answers from elmo, still very busy I think
<Riddell> that's no excuse, he's always busy
<pef> Riddell: have leaved him several messages on #ubuntu-devel, and sent a mail
<pef> maybe he doesn't like me :] 
<Riddell> won't be that
<Riddell> he'd tell you if he didn't 
<pef> Riddell: I asked him if my email is whitelisted, he said it is, so if my uploads are discarded, it must be a problem with my gpg key ? (not in the keyring I think)
<Riddell> what's your key ID?
<pef> 601FA31D
<Riddell> pef: doesn't look like the gpg key is signed by anyone
<Riddell> pef: checkinstall looks fine, shall I upload?
<pef> Riddell: yep :)
<pef> Riddell: arg, hard to find someone not to far from me :/ I think I will have to pay a lawyer as I discussed with dholbach,it's another idea
<Riddell> pay a lawyer?
<Riddell> pef: where are you?
<pef> Riddell: east of france
<pef> http://www.biglumber.com/x/web?sl=1120
<Riddell> probably cheaper and more fun to go to Stuttgart or Paris or somewhere than paying a lawyer
<pef> mmm you're right.. I will travel soonly :)
<Riddell> but in the mean time you should be able to do REVU reviews!
<pef> Riddell: is it a difficult process with all Ubuntu stuff (packages, launchpad) to change my gpg key ? (revocate the old one and create a new one)
<Riddell> pef: I've uploaded checkinstall on your e-mail address, tell me if you get an e-mail
<Riddell> pef: not difficult, just change it on launchpad and tell elmo for the upload I think
<Riddell> pef: why would you want to?
<Riddell> pef: please send the debdiff and a polite e-mail to the Debian checkinstall maintainer
<pef> Riddell: because loic@dev.erodia.net, I think to stop using this domain
<Riddell> pef: just revoke that address, easy enough
<Riddell> no need to change the key
<pef> Riddell: ok, got mail from katie for checkinstall
<Riddell> well at least we know your e-mail is whitelisted
<pef> Riddell: I'm now using loic@ubuntu.com, so it's sure :)
<pef> Riddell: is a debdiff really usefull for a so trivial change ?
<Riddell> pef: I would find it useful
<Riddell> pef: has the part of france you're in has been part of germany at times past?
<pef> yes, I'm at ~45m of car from Germany (Lrrach, Mulheim, ...)
<Riddell> pef: so when it became part of France did everyone have to stop speaking German and start speaking French?
<pef> Riddell: wow :) I don't remember well my history lessons, but it was german from 1870 to 1945
<pef> Riddell: people usually speaks french here, but there is a local "dialect", only speak by old persons ;)
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> and when do people start speaking german, just over the border?
<Riddell> pef: anyone near you on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWorldWide ?
* Riddell uploads kboincspy
<pef> Riddell: good question, I'm not sure 
<pef> Riddell: not nearest than people on biglumber
<pef> Riddell: can you also have a look on mixxx (REVU) ? exists on Debian, not in Ubuntu
<Riddell> pef: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/m/mixxx/1.4.2-1/
<Riddell> ah, you know
<pef> Riddell: yes, problem is old gl/glu build-depends (old gl/glu transition)
<pef> corrected on REVU :)
<Riddell> pef: mixxx build good, uploading
<Riddell> .diff.gz for mixxx is a bit evil, .cpp files changed
<pef> Riddell: yes, patch directly on the diff :/
<pef> Riddell: against debian policy, isn't it ?
<Riddell> no, it's just against common sense and modern practice
<pef> of course :)
<pef> Riddell: can I put all the changes in a clean patch and remove them from .diff ?
<Riddell> pef: no, don't change what debian does
<pef> Riddell: and sending the corrections to Debian maintainer ?
<Riddell> send the corrections to debian maintainer by all means
<Riddell> but changing it in ubuntu gives us no advantage and means there will be a difficult merge each time debian changes
<pef> Riddell: I never thought about making the change in Ubuntu, but sending the change to Debian :)
<pef> arg I will be late
<pef> Riddell: thanks for the uploads ;)
<pef> bye !
<Riddell> bye pef 
<Riddell> salut _marcel_ 
<jjesse> hmmm using amaroK and kde 3.5 rc1 and i see the splash screen and then nothing happens :(
<_marcel_> mhm 
<author-psi> its magic :D
<Riddell> jjesse: what happens when you run on the command line?
<jjesse> Riddell: it just sits there 
<Riddell> jjesse: try moving ~/.kde/share/config/amarok and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok out the way
<Riddell> ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*
<jjesse> well that was wierd, looks like kdm crashed?  brought me back to the login screen
<Riddell> jjesse: uh oh.  what did you do?
<jjesse> Riddell: umm no clue
<Riddell> won't be kdm but X that crashed
<jjesse> ok amaroK just crashed again for me but it created a back tracke
<Riddell> \sh_away: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-qt3/+bug/4538
<mornfall> hmm, any further remarks to KubuntuDapperPackageManager?
<Riddell> mornfall: nope, looks good
<Riddell> mornfall: I think we just need to settle on a bounty price and then send it off
<mornfall> so i guess i can start running for first milestone :)
<Riddell> mvo was going to bounty the aptitude dude, I was thinking I should chat with him about prices
<Riddell> mornfall: woo!
<mornfall> i'm only waiting for emacs to update and start hacking i s'ppose
<mornfall> Riddell: good idea :)
<mornfall> and well, thanks for the support and all
<mornfall> i alone wouldn't get this too far
<Riddell> very welcome, you're making KDE on debian distros a possibility
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: seen your revues, thanks.
<Tonio_> I'm taking note of your comments...
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=651 just reviewed
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^] 
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> that's a very old upload
<Tonio_> I have to remaster the package
<Riddell> Tonio_: why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing kxmame with your comments
<Tonio_> Riddell: needs a patch on .desktop file, change breezy to dapper etc....
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kftpgrabber, the beta is WAY more stable than version 0.6 
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, just wanted to check
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kxmame, xmame is a multiverse dependance, to I have to add it anyway ?
<Tonio_> this is the reason I didn't add it, I was unsure.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it needs xmame to run then that should be a dependency
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho sorry, I added it but was unsure ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is a frontend for xmame so... it depends on it, yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=653  gwenrename revu'd
<Riddell> I suspect quite a few of your packages have that mistake
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: old ones
<Tonio_> new uploads don't have it
<Tonio_> but all new uploads have the same error in changelog (describe what does the patch)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want me to fix them all ? that wouldn't be long
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm off out now, send me an e-mail when you make any new uploads so I look at them promptly
<Riddell> please do
<Tonio_> I will
<Tonio_> I'm currently fixing the packages you reviewed
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question, is it necessary to add the fsf postal address ? According to what I can see, I assume no, right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope, it isn't
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> that'll be easier for correcting ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kxmame corrected and reuploaded
* Diablo-D3 awaits g++ abi change shit
<Diablo-D3> someday I shall have a working kdesktop
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-23
<Diablo-D3> hey Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> is it a known bug that the gtk theme selector doesn't list anything but qt and raleigh?
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: here does list all
<Tm_T> bah, sleep ->
<Diablo-D3> Meh.
<Diablo-D3> it wont for me =/
<Diablo-D3> http://insidethedotnet.blogspot.com/2005/11/next-sucks.html
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: gtk theme selector lists qt?  cool
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: the one in kcontrol =P
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: maybe that's the only themes you have
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: no, I have others installed
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: gtk2-engines-clearlooks
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
* freeflying is back.
<Verwilst> yoyo
<Verwilst> Riddell?
<Verwilst> http://www.kubuntu.org/images/kubuntu-banner.png
<Verwilst> what site did you use to make this?
<Verwilst> i was there once, but i forgot, and i want to make a few of those myself :(
<Diablo-D3> ooh
<Diablo-D3> I think I have that in my bookmarks
<Verwilst> oooh!
<Diablo-D3> http://gtmcknight.com/buttons/index.php
<Diablo-D3> follow the links off that page
<Diablo-D3> he links to two or three sites that do that
<Verwilst> yes! thanks!!
<Diablo-D3> I just realized something
<Diablo-D3> I may, infact, have all the interesting parts of the net in my bookmarks
<Diablo-D3> I have significantly increased the startup time of firefox due to the size of my bookmarks
* Diablo-D3 measures his bookmark file in megs.
<Verwilst> lol
<bobuse> Hi there ! How does adept go to admin mode ? I want to allow to adept to be launched without password, but adept isn't launched with sudo command but with kdesu
<bobuse> I've looked at sources ( http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/ept/manager/app.cpp?rev=465064&view=markup ), but found nothing :-(
<tvo> bobuse: you say it, it goes to admin mode via kdesu..
<bobuse> ok, but I want to bypass the password dialog box, how can I do ?
<tvo> there's a keep password checkmark on the dialog, but I've never used it
<tvo> if that doesn't work then I don't know..
<bobuse> I've added /usr/bin/adept in sudoers with NOPASSWD
<bobuse> but it works only when I run adept in a term by "sudo adept"
<bobuse> tvo: the checkbox doesn't work through session
<tvo> ah
<Verwilst> alias kdesu='sudo' ? :)
<hunger_> Any KDE updates planned for dapper?
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php
<Tm_T> there's something mentioned
<hunger_> Tm_T: I am stuck with a horrbly broken desktop since the qt update in dapper. It would be great if some fixes would make it into that distribution, too
<hunger_> Oh, the stuff is waiting for the C++ transition.
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> I have all working fine
<Tm_T> dapper and 3.5RC1
<hunger_> Good, I can understand that:-)
<hunger_> Tm_T: I'm at dapper plus beta2.
<Tm_T> then use RC1
<hunger_> Tm_T: Thanks for the tip.I'll do that (even though I had hoped not having to use non-dapper repositories).
<Tm_T> heh
<freeflying> Tm_T: can you make akregtor(from kde3.5rc1) work in dapper
<Tm_T> well, I compile kdepim myself
<Tm_T> from svn
<Tm_T> and is working just fine
<lamont-away> Riddell: kdeaddons_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 needs ICE-love
<Riddell> lamont-away: which it will get with the 3.5 upload due after the libstdc++ transition, but I can do a 3.4.3 upload if you want
<lamont-away> no worries - if it's just going to change and all that, it can wait a week
<lamont-away> although I might forget and upload it.... :-)
<lamont-away> Riddell: fwiw, kdebluetooth also ICE
<lamont-away> and amarok
<\sh> amarok needs more love then only ICE
<\sh> or I will remove again the libvisual support
<Riddell> \sh: couldn't get libvisual working?
<\sh> Riddell: well..libvisual is failing on ppc
<\sh> Riddell: and libvisual-plugins is broken like hell...not worth it to fix it by ourselves...I checked with fedora and they removed half of the shiny stuff
<\sh> but for amarok we do need libvisual on our 3 main platforms...and libvisual-plugins for the "funny sparkeling and jumping pixels while u are listening to tekkno and using extasy"
<\sh> which means...fixing libvisual is 1st prio..(i need some ppc to work and test) and libvisual we could send to universe
<Riddell> does libvisual do anything without libvisual-plugins?
<\sh> Riddell: lets say it like this: libvisual-plugins are not doing anything without libvisual...
<\sh> Riddell: and without libvisual-plugins, the libvisual support in amarok is useless
<\sh> but thinking about it now...we could bring amarok-1.3.5 or what ever amarok is out there now to dapper without libvisual{-plugins} and waiting to have working libvisual plugins for dapper +1
<\sh> smoking...brb
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/tvon  who's that?  in katapult-dev team
<Riddell> not tvo?
<Riddell> no
<tvo> no
<tvo> is there a katapult dev team on launchpad?
<Riddell> apparantly there is :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/katapult-dev
* tvo joins
* tvo joins kubuntu team too
<\sh> Riddell: what do u think about removing libvisual support from amarok and do it for dapper+1?
<Riddell> \sh: fine with me :)
<\sh> Riddell: ok...I'll prepare some packages :)
<jjesse> Riddell can you edit the members of that team in launchpad?  it says mine has expired?
<\sh> or actually we can wait after c++ trans and kde3.5 uploads
<Riddell> jjesse: which team?
<Tonio_> hi all
<jjesse> hello
<author-psi> hi
<alleeHol> Tonio_: what's the status of yukuake?
<Tonio_> alleelast version is uploaded to dapper
<Tonio_> alleeHol: 
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<alleeHol> np
<Tonio_> so we're up to date
<alleeHol> well, then I had a typo.  Question is had you an wnpp submitted?  Background: anja just commited a version for debian :(
<Tonio_> wnpp ? what does this mean ?
<alleeHol> hmm nothing: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=yukuake
<Tonio_> alleeHol: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=yakuake&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<alleeHol> http://bugs.debian.org/wnpp   # this is the pseudo pkg used to submit ITP RFS and RTP ;)
<Tonio_> okay
<alleeHol> Tonio_ I'll write anja to contact you about yukuake
<Tonio_> yep
<alleeHol> Tonio_: If you've any other pkgs only in kubuntu it would be nice if you could submit RFS (request for sponsor) to wnpp pkg.  Wnpp is normaly the first place a debian devel check before starting pkging
<alleeHol> AFAIR this was also somewhere in MOTU pages
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> in fact I'm taking away from the debian community ;)
<Tonio_> that's not a good thing, of course, but that's it...
<alleeHol> Tonio_: just a wnpp is not much additional work. One has to do it only once in pkg lifetime
<Tonio_> only once ?
<Tonio_> I quite don't understand.....
<Tonio_> and what about updates ?
<Tonio_> in fact about all my packages aren't packages for debian
<alleeHol> If one starts pkg one submits an wnpp bug report (ITP interest to pkg) and with claims: I do it, don't waste your time.
<alleeHol> with first upload you close the bug in the changelog:  * Initial upload (Closes: #itp-bug-number) that it.
<alleeHol> In your case: you send a RFS or RTP (request for sponsor/ to package) and let others know that you are working on it to prevent duplicate work
<Tonio_> what do you call a "request for sponsor" ?
<Tonio_> what to goal of it ?
<alleeHol> A debian devel interested in the pkg will contact you and upload the pkg for you
<Tonio_> in fact, consider that I don't know anything about wnpp :)
<Tonio_> okay....
<Tonio_> and what about packages updates ?
<Tonio_> I understand the point for an initial package
<Tonio_> but do we have to send a RFS for every update ?
<alleeHol> Tonio_: wnpp bug-reports are there to prevent duplicate pkging efford in debian
<alleeHol> for updates there are several possibilities:
<alleeHol> Tonio_: a) as I do:  devel on kubuntu.  pbuild and test on sid and send to sponsor. He upload and ubuntu autosyncs ;)
<alleeHol> b) send a notification that to the one uplaoded the pkg to sid and let take him/her care
<alleeHol> c) for a development team so both know that going on and when to upload ;)
<alleeHol> Tonio_: c) is the best imho
<alleeHol> Tonio_: I'll cc you the Mail to anja
<Tonio_> I don't understand c ;)
<Tonio_> alleeHol: can you describe C ?
<alleeHol> Tonio_: yes ...
<Tonio_>  no verb in your phrase, and my english is quite limited lol
<alleeHol> Tonio_: I'll try to avoid noun too, maybe this helps
<Tonio_> alleeHol: yep :)
<Tonio_> my question would be
<alleeHol> Tonio_: for c): e.g., use a source code repo [or keep each other informed via e-mail (stone age;) ] 
<Tonio_> what is REVU usefull for ?
<Mez> Tonio_ for reviewing packages by MOTUs
<Tonio_> if I follow you, it is better packaging for debian, and then let ubuntu autosync right ?
<alleeHol> Tonio_: well, when one cares that a pkg is also in debian and uptodate yes (IMHO)
<Tonio_> sounds strcturally like a kind of mess ;)
<alleeHol> Tonio_:  yes, unfortunately :(
* olwin installation kubuntu sAway at the moment
<alleeHol> Tonio_: but it's no requirement that a kubuntu pkg cares about debian (nice if he does not not required)
<alleeHol> Tonio_: nevertheless as a minimum of care I consider to submit a RFP to the wnpp pseudo-package to bugs.debian.org
<alleeHol> Tonio_: back to were we started, right?
<Tonio_> allee: yes ;)
<Tonio_> the problem is that I wanna contribute and help in the best way
<Tonio_> but anyway, I have a private life, a job etc...
<Tonio_> I don't want to become addicted to this
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> but I'll have a look at that yes
<allee> Tonio_: no offense intended.  We all do your best and mine of most of the time not worth to mention 
<Tonio_> maybe just posting rfs would be good
<Tonio_> allee: don't get me wrong, I really appreciate your effort in elping us (and me !) to make things in the best possible way
<allee> of RTP, this means you will not test on debian and the one who pick it up for debian should do it
<Tonio_> yep
<allee> s/or/of/
<Tonio_> the problem is in the source in fact
<allee> argl!
<Tonio_> not to what you ask, that I perfectly understand
<Tonio_> why don't they decide of a unique package format, that would be build by the upstream
<Tonio_> argh !!! ;)
<Tonio_> that debian/ubuntu/mepis/blabla world would need a unique plateform
<Tonio_> for packagers
<allee> distros are too different ;)
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> talking about ubuntu yes
<Tonio_> mepis is just a debian packaged in a specific way
<allee> think about dependencies,  mit API changes backporting gets non trival even in the same distro
<Tonio_> I don't think ededicated developpment is done on mepis
<Tonio_> allee: you're right ;) (frustrating, but you're always right hehe)
<allee> Well, I only care about kubuntu and debian. More than enough for my free time.  never tried mepis yet
<Riddell> mepis breaks the GPL and ships win32codecs
<Tonio_> we all have the same problem -> days are 24 hours only....
<allee> Tonio_: until later.  Kids make a revolution here.  They need a peacemaker :)
<Tonio_> need to migrate to venus for exemple
<Tonio_> one day is 6 months here hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? I new for w32codecs, but never heard about the GPL.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's really bad.......
<Riddell> I havn't been able to find sources for their Qt installer, and neither has anyone else
<Riddell> possible the guy has a licence, but I suspect not
<Tonio_> allee: I'm in a very, very bad moon today in fact
<Tonio_> allee: that is the reason I'm not very "positive" like always
<Tonio_> allee: I'm preparing to the worst week in my working career...
<allee> Tonio_: oh!
<Tonio_> allee: can you imagine I'm going in a company to install a linux server, with apache, then make an index.html with two frames, and just create another page with html links
<Tonio_> allee: and I have to stay there for 5 days.........
<Tonio_> WHAT WILL I DO ???????????
* Tonio_ thinks he is gonna die........
<Tonio_> allee: the point is, if I do it in 3 hours, which I suspect, my company will be VERY unhappy
* Riddell hugs Tonio_ 
<Riddell> who's wanting to test a kubuntu flight CD tonight?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that could be good for my mood ;)
<allee> Tonio_: install a dapper changeroot and fix pkg bugs or create new pkgs (+ RTP of course ;)
<Riddell> hopefully it'll be available in a hour or so
<Tonio_> allee: I didn't say that -> no access to internet..........
<allee> Riddell: I have only 8k downlink. no good idea tonight;)
<Tonio_> allee: 4 days looking at my screen, pretending that I have a big problem, blablabla
<allee> Tonio_: no internet??  Call the police, that's criminal
<Tonio_> allee: in fact they have, but would you, as a contractor, spend your day on the net (they have a loging proxy) ?
<Tonio_> and I'm not sure that contractors have access anyway
<allee> Tonio_: eh, really bad!
<Tonio_> allee: can you imagine that company is gonna pay 3000 for a RHES installation ?
<Tonio_> that completly STUPID
<Riddell> Tonio_: sneak in a Kubuntu CD there :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: can't you spend the rest of the time fixing Kubuntu bugs?
* allee nods
<jpatrick> Anyone know where the "Support" page went?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing ? I'm not a developper.... I only can test and report :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: link fixed, sorry about that
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm sure there's lots of bugzilla things can be cleaned out or marked as duplicate or marked as "please explain this" etc
<jpatrick> Riddell: No problem, someguy on the forums brought it up
<Tonio_> Riddell: that requires internet access....
* Tonio_ thinks about commiting a suicide, that the only solution
<Riddell> Tonio_: you don't have internet access?
<Tonio_> at home yes
<Riddell> how are you going to set up apache without internet access?
<Tonio_> not next week
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I will have to set up apache without internet access
<Tonio_> that's the trick ;)
<Tonio_> but it is a redhat ES
<Riddell> umm, why is it being set up if it doesn't have internet access?
<Tonio_> everything is shipped with it
<Tonio_> it is for the intranet, not internet, it is possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the reason I was talking about my worst week working EVER ;)
<Riddell> take a good book?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I'll be in an open space
<jpatrick> Riddell: however hard I try I can't seem to get moodin to make a *.orig.tar.gz :(
<Tonio_> so I will have to pretend to work... for 4 days
<Tonio_> what a bullshit in fact !
<Tonio_> ho yes ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: you make the .orig.tar.gz, it should pick it up and use it (assuming it's named correctly)
<jpatrick> This is the sixth time I've tried
<Tonio_> Riddell: scanning all the book and read it with a big less in shell ;) nobody will see ;) hahaha
<jpatrick> Make it by hand it is
<Riddell> jpatrick: what are you naming the file?
<jpatrick> Just running dpkg-buildpackage (does it by it self)
<Riddell> jpatrick: you have to make the .orig file
<jpatrick> got it
<Riddell> it doesn't get done for you
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may have to time to write documentation for kubuntu !!!
<Tonio_> that can be done locally ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ooh, good idea
<jjesse> Tonio_: writing docs for Kubuntu?
<Tonio_> hum what king of would be usefull ?
<jjesse> that would be awesome :)
<Riddell> although I don't know what's ready to be worked on, need to ask jjesse 
<Tonio_> well, I will unfortunatelly have a lot of time to try not to sleep so ;)
<jjesse> hopefully this weekend will lay the ground work to get started
<Tonio_> jjesse: I'l be there on sunday evening
<Riddell> jjesse: make sure to svn update, I've done quite a few changes today
<jjesse> i did already
<Tonio_> if you have anything to be done, PLEASE ask !!!
<Tonio_> that would keep me alive !
<jjesse> i almost have the docs moved dropping the k
<Tonio_> I also can make translation
<jpatrick> Tonio_: Rosseta
<Tonio_> jpatrick: no internet access !!!
<jpatrick> damn
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yep :)
<Tonio_> packaging without internet access is also not possible.........
<jjesse> Riddell: svn up should get the docs w/ k's
<jpatrick> Tonio_: unless you send the package by snail mail (on a floppy etc)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: well internet is necessary to get informations, checking which packages are required
<Tonio_> and also, pbuilder without internet is limited unless I have all in the cache
<Tonio_> documentation is the only thing I can do, but I'd like to ;)
<allee> Riddell: okay to add REVU and wnpp to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu  to resources to check for pkging work under way?
<Riddell> allee: please do
<allee> 'k.  I'll make a list out of it.  the sentense is already quite long
<Riddell> allee: add wnpp to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Riddell> allee: what does wnpp stand for?
<jpatrick> Riddell: ah now I have a diff.gz and a orig.tar.gz :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: awooga
<allee> wnpp is the pseudo pkg in bugs.debian.org used to organize pkging effort (Work Needing and Prospective Packages AFAIR)
<allee> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/wnpp
* jpatrick wonders if ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2 was the right thing to call it
<Riddell> allee: I know what it is, just didn't know what it stood for.  quite a cryptic name
<Riddell> jpatrick: looks good
<Riddell> jpatrick: let me know when you want me to review it
<allee> Riddell: heh! quite true
<jpatrick> ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2.orig is not <package>-<upstreamversion> (wanted ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2.orig)
<jpatrick> Did say that^
<Riddell> jpatrick: hmm
<Riddell> jpatrick: .orig should be ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> jpatrick: directory should be ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2
<Riddell> ** flight-1 testers please http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051118.2/
<jjesse> whats a flight testor?
<Riddell> jjesse: flight is the name of the occational dapper testing CDs
<Riddell> a flight is the collective noun for dragons
<Tonio_> Riddell: downloading
<Riddell> Tonio_: what arch?
<Tonio_> i386
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> I'll do amd64 then
<Riddell> don't suppose we have any ppc users here?
* Riddell eyes up amu 
<Tonio_> Riddell: necessary to test install cd or is there a livecd ?
<jjesse> downloading i386
<Riddell> Tonio_: live CD is building stilL
<Riddell> still
<Riddell> jjesse: excellent
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so testing the installcd
<jpatrick> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> jjesse: who's the server guide dude again?
<jjesse> Riddell: bhurvan or something like 
<Riddell> ah yes, we need to ask him not to use xinclude since kde doesn't like that
<jjesse> his name should be on w.u.c/ServerGuide
<jpatrick> Riddell: is this what the copyright should look like? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/434649
<jpatrick> keeps saying: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file
<Riddell> jpatrick: just remove last paragraph with address in it, it's not necessary
<jpatrick> last two lines going off
<Riddell> jpatrick: no, the one before that
<Riddell> jpatrick: you also need a part saying who owns the copyright  (C) Copyright Christian Leh <moodwrod@web.de> 2005
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/434654 ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: keep the last paragraph as you had it before, remove the paragraph with the FSF address in it
<Riddell> add a blank line after the (C) line
<jpatrick> ah okay
<jpatrick> I guess that's fixed all the errors you found
<jpatrick> Riddell: only problem now: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath
<Riddell> jpatrick: amd64?
<jpatrick> no i386
<Riddell> jpatrick: cdbs?
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> don't think so
<Riddell> jpatrick: then add --disable-rpath to the ./configure options
<jpatrick> that's fixed
<jpatrick> I suppose unknown-section universe/kde doesn't count
<Riddell> jpatrick: just set it to kde
<jpatrick> done
<jpatrick> lintian reports nothing now
<jpatrick> Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of ksplash-engine-moodin_0.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> jpatrick: uploading to revu?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> maybe he's run out of disk space
<jpatrick> oh dear
<Riddell> jpatrick: poke siretat
<jpatrick> he appears to be away
<jpatrick> (according to Konversation)
<jjesse> Riddell: are you going to be changing the make file?
<jjesse> for kde docs?
<jjesse> kubuntu i meant
<Riddell> jjesse: in which respect?
<jjesse> Riddell: because the docs are no longer kfaqguide etc or should i do that?
<Riddell> jjesse: I have some changes to commit in a minute, could you do it after?
<jjesse> sure can i commited the changes to docs to remove the k from them all so svn up
<Riddell> jjesse: committed
<Riddell> jjesse: after this weekend do you think we'll be able to svn remove the obsolete docs?
<jjesse> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> http://www.bbc.co.uk/pudsey/appealnight/doctor_who_special.shtml new doctor who!  woo!
<Riddell> dinner, doctor who, flight testing
<jjesse> dinner new harry potter movie :)
* jpatrick needs to get British satelite TV
<Riddell> jpatrick: whatever for?
<Riddell> jjesse: that's out today?
<jjesse> in the US it is 
<jpatrick> Riddell: watch British shows ?
<jpatrick> Not a lot of good television in Spain :|
<Riddell> jpatrick: uknova :)
<Riddell> not that I even have a TV but
<jpatrick> Riddell: I can't believe it's not television!
<Riddell> ** install CDs are being remade, don't test current ones (but download so an rsync can happen)
<jjesse> does this flight have kde3.5 on it?
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks for uknova thing. Even then I won't have sound :(
<jpatrick> bedtime now
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> is it safe/smart for me to be upgrading to 3.5rc1?
<jmg> or even useful? :)P
<Riddell> jmg: yes, I'm running it no problem
<Riddell> jmg: it's very useful so long as you report back to me if it works or not
<jmg> Riddell: whats the sources line for it
<Riddell> jmg: see kubuntu.org/announcements
<jmg> Riddell: i may upload an emacs cvs package soon (emacs22), huge python enhancements
<jmg> Riddell: thansk
<jmg> Riddell: more useful to be using breezy and fixing/reporting bugs or Dapper?
<Riddell> jmg: test the flight-1 CD
<jmg> Cds suck :P
<Riddell> jmg: should appear soon at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/ as 20051118..3/
<jmg> pxe represent :)
<Riddell> jmg: well dapper in that case, but dapper doesn't have kde 3.5 rc1 yet
<jmg> Riddell: rgr rgr
<jmg> Riddell: what is flight-1
<jmg> ?
<Riddell> jmg: it's the first testing CD from dapper
<jmg> Riddell: flight of drakes?
<Riddell> yep :)
<jmg> now i get it :)
<jmg> where do the names of the releases come from? some book?
* jmg tried to find this out before, but couldnt
<Riddell> Mark makes them up, someone tells him not to be so silly and he comes but with a more sane one
* jmg is waiting for Orange Owl
<jmg> :)
<Riddell> jmg: they're alphabetical now, may take some time
<jmg> Riddell: is a drake a real animal?
<jmg> some type of flying lizard?
<Riddell> jmg: it's a species of dragon
<jmg> Riddell: fire drakes were little lizards in the dragons of pern
<jmg> Riddell: that they engineered into the dragons
<Riddell> dragons of pern?
<jmg> yup, Anne Mccaffrey
<jmg> pretty cool series... starts off sci fi, moves into fantasy and then back to sci fi
<jmg> i havent seen anyone do that since... pretty unique
<jmg> they use genetic engineering... and then things get all twisted and the geneering becomes almost magic
<jmg> but at the end they find their ships crashed AI core who tells them how to beat the Thread (bad guys)
<jmg> and it goes back to sci fi again :)
<jmg> 67%
<Riddell> jmg: of what?
<jmg> Riddell: dist-upgrade
<Riddell> jmg: to dapper or 3.5?
<jmg> 3.5
<jmg> if 3.5 fucks this box... ill install dapper :)
<jmg> Riddell:  kdegraphics: Depends: kamera (>= 4:3.5-rc1-1ubuntu0breezy1) but it is not going to be installed
<jmg> Riddell: BRB
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-24
<jmg> Riddell: looks ok so far, forgot some of my konsole settings but all seems ok so far
<Riddell> ** new flight-1 CD images up, sync against current one with rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso .
<jmg> Riddell: why didnt amarok 1.3.5 go to breezy-updates?
<Riddell> jmg: there's no new amarok in dapper
<Riddell> it will do
<jmg> kk
<jmg> so for now manually download package and install? sounds cheap :P
<jmg> eek... amarok crashes :(
<jmg> Segmentation fault
<jmg> right... bbl
<Riddell> ** testers for flight-1 candidate needed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051119/
<Riddell> live CD
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: heres a no one
<Diablo-D3> er
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: heres a new one
<Diablo-D3> everytime kdesktop freaks out, it pops a dialog up, "The KDE mediamanager is not running."
<Riddell> peculiar
<Diablo-D3> the question is
<Diablo-D3> when did kde growa media manager?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: 3.5
<Diablo-D3> -_-
<Diablo-D3> btw, I assume the c++ transition didnt happen yet
<Diablo-D3> what source package holds the media manager?
<Tm_T> what is media manager?
<Riddell> kdebase-kioslaves I think
<Riddell> c++ transition is after flight-1
<Tm_T> uh
<Diablo-D3> uh?
<Tm_T> yes, uh
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: no such source package name
<Tm_T> javascript in Kopete chat window
<Riddell> thing that pops up a dialogue saying "you have entered a CD, what should I do"
<Tm_T> ah
<Diablo-D3> if you mean kdebase-kio-plugins, its already built
<Diablo-D3> oh!
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: if thats what it is, nm then
<Diablo-D3> dbus is wonky on my machine
<Tm_T> :p
<Diablo-D3> and its unrelated to kdestop blowing up
<Diablo-D3> kdesktop is just bitching dbus is wonky when it starts up
<Diablo-D3> (which it wasnt doing yesterday, because dbus was working yesterday)
<jmg> kdesktop uses dbus now?
<Diablo-D3> jmg: yeah
<Diablo-D3> it has for awhile
<Diablo-D3> everytime you insert media, an icon pops up on your desktop
<jmg> dbus over dcop? crazy
<Diablo-D3> such as a CD or flash media
<jmg> ahhh
<jmg> k
<Diablo-D3> its only using it for that
<jmg> python dbus bindings are crap
<jmg> hehe
<Diablo-D3> python is crap, thats why.
<jmg> mod -5 flamebait :)
<Diablo-D3> man dapper is so behind atm
<Diablo-D3> kde is basically fucked
<jmg> Diablo-D3: get to work then
<Diablo-D3> firefox nukes itself on print due to freetype shit
<jmg> Diablo-D3: i want to see kde4 in dapper 
<Diablo-D3> I want to see kde4 upstream.
<jmg> svn.kde.org
<Diablo-D3> thats not upstream
<Diablo-D3> thats upstream's svn
<jmg> it builds
<Diablo-D3> from what I hear, barely.
<jmg> unless the unit tests have been fucked it should always build
<Riddell> we have unit tests?
<jmg> isnt there some test crap?
<jmg> konstruct?
<Diablo-D3> kde? I dont think so.
<jmg> no wonder it's such a minefield
<Diablo-D3> what have I been telling you
<jmg> i thought there were tests in every module
<Diablo-D3> hell no
<Diablo-D3> and no
<Diablo-D3> http://di.fm/mp3/goapsy.pls
<Diablo-D3> that is mindfield
* Diablo-D3 listens to mindfield - vd massacre
<jmg> goa :)
* jmg has some psy djs as friends
<jmg> what the hell happened to arts with these packages?
<Diablo-D3> arts is pretty fucked atm
<jpatrick> Riddell: no idea where my package went
<jpatrick> maybe I should -f dput it
<Riddell> jpatrick: upload it somewhere else and I'll take a look at it
<jpatrick> hmm....
* jpatrick can't find anywhere to put them :(
<jpatrick> maybe it was nuked
<jpatrick> it was nuked...
<jpatrick> Riddell: reuploaded
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=959
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=959  looks nice, a few small issues
<jpatrick> Riddell: it's http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=960
<jpatrick> Riddell: original source does have a debian dir
<jpatrick> I can't find anything on debian/compat
<Riddell> echo 4 > debian/compat
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<jpatrick> Riddell: this good?: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=961
<Riddell> freeflying: yo
<jpatrick> hi pef
<pef> hello
<freeflying> Riddell: still here?
<freeflying> Riddell: do you maintain scim in dapper now?
<Tm_T> Riddell: you will remove/disable ivman? \o/
<Riddell> Tm_T: I guess so
<jpatrick> Riddell: "diff contains config.sub config.guess" <- Should I remove the scripts?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, rm -rf  them in the clean rule in debian/rules
<jpatrick> Riddell: done: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=967
<jpatrick> Riddell: Maybe I should of added some Kubuntu themes...
<Riddell> jpatrick: approved
<Riddell> jpatrick: please poke pef into reviewing it too
<Riddell> jpatrick: and other other, maybe \sh_away if he has time
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> jpatrick: kubuntu themes would be nice, maybe that one that's on kde-look
<Riddell> jpatrick: thank you :)
<pef> jpatrick: just change breezy by dapper in debian/changelog, and bump standards-Version to 3.6.2 in debian/control, and maybe delete all commented out debhelper commands calls in debian/rules (likedh_installcron,dh_python, ...)  
<jpatrick> pef: okay
<jpatrick> Riddell: lincense for the theme is Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike that will affect the copyright...
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't include it for now
<pef> Riddell: do you agree with my comments ?
<Riddell> pef: I don't see a need for the last one
<jpatrick> pef: done: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=968
<jpatrick> (supper time)
<Riddell> jpatrick: keep poking pef until he approves :)
<pef> Riddell: :D
<pef> jpatrick: does ksplash really needed to build the package ?
<pef> jpatrick: does this stuff has a homepage ? if affirmative, may be cool to add it do end of description (debian/control)
<Riddell> add kde-apps page if it doesn't have a homepage
<pef> Riddell: do you use pbuilder ?
<Riddell> pef: no, not usually, just a chroot
<pef> Riddell: and how you do to have a clean chroot for each test ? tar ?
<Riddell> pef: I don't
<Riddell> which is bad and wrong of me I know
<jpatrick> pef: it does, yes
<jpatrick> it fails if not
<jpatrick> pef: needs /usr/lib/libksplashthemes.so
<jpatrick> Riddell: no kde-apps page
<pef> jpatrick: ok, and I think you can delete kdelibs4-dev from Build-Depends, because kdebase-dev provides it
<Riddell> jpatrick: isn't there?  where did you get it from then?
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh, kde-look then
<jpatrick> it's in the Splash Screen section of KDE-Look
<jpatrick> removed kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> jpatrick: well whatever the best URL is for the app
<jpatrick> http://moodwrod.com/ would be te homepage but it's down
<jpatrick> the*
<Riddell> use the kde-look page then
<jpatrick> Riddell: reuploading with chnages
<jpatrick> (brb)
<Riddell> pef: please review kftpgrabber http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=948
<jpatrick> pef: please see new package too: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=969
<Riddell> pef: please review gwenrename http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=949
<pef> jpatrick: debian/rules: --enable-debug=full  is it needed ?
<pef> config.status target
<Riddell> pef: does not harm, it should be stripped by dh_strip I think
<pef> all done.
<Riddell> pef: please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=947
<Riddell> kxmame
<Riddell> pef has a keener eye that I suspected :)
<Riddell> \sh_away: please review gwenrename http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=949
<pef> :D
<Riddell> hmm, gwenrename is in ready to upload, do we only need 2 reviews?
<pef> Riddell: wasn't it decided during a techboard meeting ?
<Riddell> ok, must have missed that
<Riddell> so I'll upload gwenrename
<pef> Riddell: I'm not sure it was accepted, just sure to heard this once on #ubuntu-meeting
<jpatrick> Riddell: so the settings okay?
<Riddell> jpatrick: on what?
<jpatrick> --enable-degug=FULL?
<jpatrick> debug*
<Riddell> >file /usr/lib/kde3/ksplashmoodin.so
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde3/ksplashmoodin.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<Riddell> it ends up stripped so I think that's all fine
* jpatrick wonders about what to do now
<author-psi> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php <- too much  [*]  (one point)
<author-psi> (at CD)
<Riddell> author-psi: hmm?
<jpatrick> Riddell: there is one too many bullets
<jpatrick> between Japan & Poland
<author-psi> jpatrick: thx.. (my english..)
<jpatrick> looks like it's fixed
<Riddell> fixed.  sysadmin broke that
<jpatrick> Riddell: how does one get into the kubuntu-team ?
<author-psi> jpatrick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu
<jpatrick> author-psi: I'm at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team
<author-psi> hehe and Im at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-de
<Riddell> jpatrick: there should be a link somewhere to join
<jpatrick> Riddell: I've pressed it
<Riddell> "Join the team"
<jpatrick> like three days ago
<jpatrick> author-psi: shouldn't kubuntu-de have a relation to kubuntu-team ?
<Riddell> you and tvo is seems
<Riddell> I've approved both, don't remember getting e-mails about them
<author-psi> jpatrick: its for german forums and website leaders
<Riddell> jpatrick: keep poking pef to review moodin
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Riddell> jpatrick: bugzilla.ubuntu.com has plenty things to do too
<jpatrick> Riddell: right
<Riddell> jpatrick: debian merges needing done http://tinyurl.com/9cmuw
<jpatrick> keep an eye out for Flight 1 I guess
<Riddell> flight-1 is released
<jpatrick> anyone on KMPlayer?
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't think so, check the web though and debian and apt-get.org
<pef> mm will do the smb4k merge
<jpatrick> It's in marillat
<jpatrick> and REVU
<pef> mm
<pef> Riddell: what's the status of this sync ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=843
<raphink> Riddell: all changes taken in consideration :D
<jpatrick> night guys
<Diablo-D3> yargh.
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: fix arts
<Diablo-D3> you said it yourself the c++ transition isnt going to happen forever
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-25
<pef> Riddell: please think about konversation sync :) http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/konversation/konversation_0.18-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<pef> hello
<jpatrick> Riddell: Is my package ready?
<Riddell> pef: what is that a diff against?
<Riddell> jpatrick: which package?
<jpatrick> ksplash-engine-moodin
<Riddell> jpatrick: it still nee
<Riddell> jpatrick: it still needs pef or someone to approve it
<jpatrick> ah right
<Tm_T> Riddell: was that  C++ transition already? :o
<Riddell> Tm_T: c++ transition was waiting for flight-1 so I guess it'll be tomorrow
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> hum, new kernel...
<pef> Riddell: against current konversation version
<Riddell> pef: could you do the patch against current debian version?
<Riddell> I that would be easier to apply
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I'm going to install it
<jpatrick> see if this one picks up my sound card
<pef> Riddell: yep, and upload to revu ?
<Tm_T> argh
<Tm_T> new kernel ofcourse didn't find nvidia drivers...
<Riddell> pef: revu would be fine, or anywhere else but with anywhere else you'd have to keep pointing me to it until I upload
<Diablo-D3> tommorow?!
* Diablo-D3 sobs
<Tm_T> :p
<Diablo-D3> all I wanted for christmas was a working kdesktop =(
<Tm_T> haha
<freeflying> how to re-upload to revu 
<Diablo-D3> <TrueLight> I let KDevelop built on this laptop over night
<Diablo-D3> <TrueLight> now it stopped right after I left it: out of diskspace :(
<Diablo-D3> http://members.cox.net/transam57/lights.wmv
<jpatrick> Riddell: \sh says yes
<\sh> Riddell: u have to advocate again
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=981
<raphink> Riddell: are you around?
<jpatrick> raphink: doesn't look like it :(
<raphink> :(
<raphink> jpatrick: do you think you can help me with a library issue?
<jpatrick> probably not :(
<raphink> I mean 
<raphink> it's not a library issue properly speaking
<raphink> there it is
<raphink> i'm packaging Kalcul, which is part of the kdeedu project
<raphink> now
<raphink> Kalcul installs a kdeedu library that is not included in libkdeedu-dev
<raphink> obviously, lintian tells me a binary package shouldn't install any library
<jpatrick> make an extra package?
<raphink> so i'm wondering if i should email the libkdeedu-dev maintainer about this
<raphink> so he can add this lib to his package
<raphink> as it should be in it imo
<jpatrick> remake libkdeedu-dev and note in changelog?
<raphink>  $ lintian /var/cache/pbuilder/result/kalcul_0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<raphink> W: kalcul: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libkdeeduwidgets.so.0.0.0 usr/lib/libkdeeduwidgets.so
<raphink> W: kalcul: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkdeeduwidgets0
<raphink> you see
<raphink> you mean make a NMU of libkdeedu-dev ?
<raphink> well
<raphink> libkdeedu-dev in is main
<jpatrick> :/
<raphink> :s
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I hate to have issues like this ;)
<jpatrick> make a libkdeedu-dev-xtras
<raphink> hmm that's not clean
<raphink> maybe i should :
<raphink> 1) email the libkdeedu-dev about this so he can add the lib
<raphink> 2) email the dev staff so they can remove this lib from their tarball
<raphink> what do you think,
<jpatrick> upstream
<raphink> what do you mean?
<jpatrick> no 1
<raphink> really?
<raphink> but then they'll just tell me that this lib is not available anywhere else
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I'll go ask on #kdeedu
<jpatrick> #kde-devel
<raphink> yes too
<raphink> but there's #kde-edu
<jpatrick> raphink: any luck?
<raphink> jpatrick: I emailed the upstream dev about it... i'll wait ;)
<raphink> anyway I've got 5 other packages to be reviewed so there's no hurry
<\sh> building amarok 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 without libvisual support
<raphink> \sh: do you have some time to review some of my packages?
<\sh> when i have some sparetime :) name the packages pls
<raphink> hmm well
<raphink> knmap, kio-sword, konq-kim, konq-utf8, kenigma 
<raphink> these should be fine
<raphink> hopefully ;)
<raphink> (not all of them of course... unless you have time for it)
<\sh> raphink: did u solved the issue riddell was mentioning? with the not cleaned files in debian/ (knmap)
<raphink> I don' tunderstan dthis issue
<raphink> I don't see what's wrong with this, as I wrote
<raphink> so if you can explain me, I'll fix it
<\sh> raphink: looks like that some files are left out in debian/ which are not cleaned properly...i'll check it later...when amarok finished to build
<raphink> oki
<raphink> ok
<\sh> amarok 1.3.6 is hitting the buildds
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> :(
* Tm_T is using amaroK 1.4-svn ;)
<raphink> :D
<Riddell> "Gwenview 1.3.1 is out"  any volunteers to package?
<Riddell> Riddell: you pinged?
<Tm_T> Riddell: you're talking to yourself? ;)
<Riddell> hmm, ment to tab complete to raphink :)
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> i wonder where amarok is hiding
<Riddell> \sh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/a/amarok/2:1.3.6-1ubuntu1/
<Riddell> failed
<Riddell> "cdbs: missing"
<Riddell> guess the buildd's aren't in best shape at the moment
<\sh> grmpf..why i don't see it on the normal buildd todays log
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> that is the normal log
<\sh> oh man...my browser's screwed
<\sh> <mindnote>don't open more then 10 tabs at the same time</mindnote>
<\sh> kdebase-dev: Depends: konqueror (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libsasl2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<\sh>   libpq-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.7 but it is not installable
<\sh>              Depends: libpq4 (= 8.1.0-2) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh>   xmms-dev: Depends: xmms (= 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh> harhar
<\sh> kdiff3 has the same issue
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-26
<\sh> if someone has time...please do a sudo apt-get install eric and tell me if it's crashing or not?
<pef> hello
<pef> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pef: hi
<viviersf> Riddell, you dont by any chance know
<viviersf> why grub fails to install on phoenix bios's ?
<Riddell> viviersf: no idea, from a breezy install?
<viviersf> no
<viviersf> it works through the ubuntu installer
<viviersf> im trying to find out why i cant do it manually
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<pef> Riddell: just a question: why do you make "sponsored upload" instead of leaving the changelog as is it ?
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> viviersf: does it work from a breezy install?
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<viviersf> yes Riddell 
<freeflying> Riddell: the skim also have the lintian warings like executable-not-elf-or-script
<Riddell> pef: mostly so I get the e-mail.  otherwise the e-mail could go to someone else and I may not know what's happened to it or it could just disappear altogether and I won't know what's happened to it
<freeflying> Riddell: and other problem are solved 
<Riddell> freeflying: you needs to do chmod 644 on those files
<freeflying> Riddell: do it in rules ?
<pef> Riddell: ok, so it's just because of the confirmation email
<Riddell> pef: yes
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, in the install rule
<Riddell> viviersf: sounds like it's the command you're running then not anything to do with the bios
<freeflying> Riddell: and let scim depend on im-switch , it will make input method works well
<viviersf> Riddell, using it like you should just doesnt work
<viviersf> on these stupid machines
<viviersf> and grub-install just sais : could not find device for /boot .....
<Riddell> viviersf: sounds like you need to tell grub something more than what you are, but doesn't sound like an issue with the bios.  I've never got the hang of grub, always been a lilo person myself
<viviersf> ya
<viviersf> but you have to run lilo everytime 
<viviersf> the kernel changes
<Riddell> freeflying: skim should depend on scim presumably
<freeflying> Riddell: skim must depend on scim
<freeflying> it's just a front for scim in kde
<Riddell> freeflying: I don't think your package does yet is all
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, I have skim, scim and im-switch installed, how do I get this to do anything?
<freeflying> Riddell: have you any IMengine
<Riddell> freeflying: don't think so, what should I install?
<freeflying> scim-chinese ,if you want to input chinese
<freeflying> and scim-anthy is for japanese ,etc
<freeflying> Riddell: the skim i package it now is very different to the one in debian-mentors now
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm, when I set the config module to kconfig scim doesn't launch
<Riddell> freeflying: make sure ours doesn't miss any features of the ones in debian-montors then
<freeflying> Riddell: it need qt-immodule support maybe
<freeflying> Riddell: the package in debian-mentors dosen't works well
<Riddell> E: Couldn't find package qt-immodule
<freeflying> Riddell: some file dosen't place to the right place accord to the spec in the source 
<freeflying> Riddell: qt-immodule is a patch for qt
<freeflying> Riddell: it's not in debian now
<freeflying> Riddell: And qt4 have it as default
<freeflying> Riddell: plz read this article http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25412&highlight=scim
<freeflying> Riddell: Shall the package i'm working on be theeeeee inital 
<Riddell> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> acord to debian policy ,shall i upload this to debian-mentors
<Riddell> freeflying: no, just make sure the person who has uploaded to debian-mentors knows about it
<pef> Riddell: I've just wrote a procmail rule to send you a copy of katty mail too (accepted, refused)
<Riddell> pef: :) ok  
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> raphink: tu me files un coup de main? je vais avoir trop de mal a traduire ca en anglais! :s
<raphink> haha ok
<marseillai> so i've try to get some informations on a track with amarok
<raphink> would it be possible to package musicbrainz with mp3 support for multiverse and have it as a replacement for the main musicbrainz so people can use amarok with musicbrainz without having to recompile the library?
<marseillai> and it seems i need to recompile something to enable this!
<marseillai> would it be possible to enable this with a package in multiverse?
* marseillai fier de sa prose en anglais! :)
<Riddell> raphink: yes, some MOTU was going to do that, can't remember who now
<raphink> oh nice :)
<raphink> Riddell: as you're here, did you have a look at my packages ? :)
<Riddell> raphink: might be worth asking around to see if whoever it was is still going to
<raphink> I've got 6 of them waiting to be reviewed :)
<Riddell> raphink: sure, what's the URLs
<marseillai> oki thanks Riddell 
<raphink> Riddell: konq-kim, konq-utf8, kio-sword and kenigma should be ready
<raphink> for knmap I didn't get what you meant about the files left after running dpkg-buildpackage
<raphink> and for kalcul I've emailed the upstream author about splitting it into a library package + a binary package
<marseillai> Riddell: i've got a problem with hibernate on my laptop with Kubuntu! but it seems it works with ubuntu! where can i find the things to do in order to send info about this problem?
<\sh> damn...I need to do the whole pythonqt stuff again grmpf
<Riddell> \sh: why?
<Riddell> marseillai: are you using klaptopdaemon?
<Riddell> raphink: that'll give me something to do while I wait for KDE 3.5 to compile
<raphink> hehe :D
<marseillai> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> "The newest version of KTorrent 1.1 has been out for quite awhile, but still isnt in the Dapper repo, could someone please put it in there"
<raphink> Riddell: you're packaging 3.5 stable ? :D
<\sh> Riddell: because keybuk uploaded a new sip or pyqt package...and something is wrong, cause eric3 is crashing 
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<marseillai> i've try with and without klaptopdaemon and with and without hibernate package
<Riddell> \sh: might be worth waiting until 3.5 is in
<raphink> Riddell: you need someone to package ktorrent?
<Riddell> raphink: yes please :)
<raphink> I'll do that this afternoon :)
<Riddell> marseillai: klaptopdameon just calls pmi action hibernate
<raphink> from scratch or is there a package already existing?
<Riddell> marseillai: you may find pmi action suspend works better
<Riddell> raphink: use existing package
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so I just uupdate as NMU ?
<raphink> and check if it's fine
<marseillai> Riddell: so why it works on gnome and not on kde ????
<Riddell> marseillai: possibly gnome is calling pmi suspend
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i'll take a look with that
<Riddell> marseillai: give it a shot "pmi action suspend" and if that's the case then I'll ponder how to fix klaptopdaemon
<marseillai> thanks a lot Riddell and sorry for my poor english
<Riddell> marseillai: c'est bon
<raphink> Riddell: you want a breezy version of ktorrent? or dapper?
<Riddell> raphink: dapper
<raphink> so I chang ethe distro in changelog
<Riddell> raphink: but the packaging should be just the same
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<raphink> ktorrent (1.1-0ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low
<raphink> right?
<Riddell> yep
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> shall I change the standards versio ntoo ?
<raphink> since it's now 3.6.2
<marseillai> Riddell: pmi action suspend make a suspend to ram wich works finely! but it's suspend to disk that i look for!
<Riddell> marseillai: and pmi action hibernate?
<Riddell> raphink: yes please
<marseillai> when i use hibernate option with klaptopdaemon at wake the startup is normal
<marseillai> i try
<raphink> I coudl aswell switch it to cdbs 
<raphink> if you want ;)
<Riddell> raphink: only if there isn't a ktorrent package in debian
<raphink> what do you mean Riddell ?
<raphink> there's one in sid : http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/ktorrent
<marseillai> no  pmi action hibernate does as habitually! but don't take care of this i think you have something else to do! i'll continue to look after this problem
<Riddell> raphink: if debian has a korrent package we don't want to needlessly divert from debian, but I seem to remember that ktorrent is only in ubuntu so we can do what we want and cdbs is nice
<Riddell> raphink: make sure we are in sync with debian then
<raphink> Riddell: then what do I do ? do I use the debian package or do I uupdate the ubuntu one?
<raphink> :s
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: guess what!
<Riddell> raphink: use the debian package, but check the debdiff between that and the current ubuntu one to see if there are ubuntu changes
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: hmm?
<Diablo-D3> that thing happened!
<Diablo-D3> that thing with the c++ and stuff!
<Riddell> raphink: actually debian already has 1.1 so we can just request a sync from them
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: you can go fix arts now!
<raphink> so that should be merged Riddell ?
<Riddell> raphink: make sure the debian package works and we'll just request a sync
<raphink> hmm ok
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: where did you hear this?
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: go apt-get update and stuff
<Diablo-D3> theres new versions of gcc and shit
<raphink> Riddell: the debian ktorrent won't install on either dapper or breezy
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: I have gcc 4:4.0.2-1
<raphink> there conflicts with libxrender
<Riddell> raphink: have you tried compiling it?
<raphink> nope Riddell 
<Riddell> raphink: grab the source and compile
<raphink> I'll try
<Diablo-D3> 4.0.2-4ubuntu1 =(
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't know where to get the source though
<\sh> raphink: it's written in the copyright file
<Riddell> raphink: see the bottom of http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/ktorrent
<Riddell> raphink: three links for dsc, .diff and .orig
<raphink> oh yes thanks :)
<Riddell> raphink: do you have a dapper chroot or install?
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: is 4.0.2-4ubuntu1 not the version we were waiting for?
<raphink> Riddell: both, on a distant machine
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: dist-upgrading now...
<raphink> so it's fine
<Diablo-D3> btw, Riddell, why does kubuntu-desktop depend on hp printer stuff?
<Diablo-D3> most people dont use hp printers
<raphink> Riddell: builing in dapper pbuilder now
<\sh> Diablo-D3: which cheap printers are they using then?
<Diablo-D3> \sh: older canons, of course.
<\sh> Diablo-D3: where? in which country?
<raphink> many use epson printers here
<Diablo-D3> yeah, epsons are popular too
<Diablo-D3> and then I have my big ass canon i9900
<Diablo-D3> that can print on 13x19 human fle--I mean paper.
<raphink> Riddell: sid package for ktorrent builds fine in dapper pbuilder and installs fine in dapper kubuntu. There's no lintian output. :)
<\sh> raphink: a sync candidate :)
<raphink> yep :)
<raphink> now how do I specify it for sync?
<raphink> I'll do that later ;)
<raphink> going to eat now
<raphink> ++
<\sh> raphink: motu or main dev can request syncs...
<Tm_T> Riddell: what you think, is it safe to upgrade dapper during next few days?
<raphink> \sh: I'm no MOTU nor main dev so I'll leave that to Riddell ;)
<pef> Riddell: http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/konversation/konversation_0.18-3ubuntu1.debdiff for konversation againt debian's version
<pef> Riddell: I've checked newer version of ktorrent, and asked elmo  a sync
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> pef: yu, I think we really need uptodate Ktorrent
<Tm_T> pef: I'm using svn version of it, and improvenments are huge
<pef> Tm_T: it's a sync, very simple :] 
<pef> Tm_T: many improvements in svn version ?
<pef> or in 1.1 ?
<Tm_T> in svn
<Tm_T> all the time
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> and 1.1
<Tm_T> too ofcourse :)
<Tm_T> there's some apps I won't use stable version
<pef> go to work !
<Tm_T> amarok, kopete (because of dev I'm doing), koffice (hey, someone have to check if it compiles ;p), kdepim (actually 3.5 branch now) and ktorrent
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: yo
<viviersf> i was wondering 
<viviersf> does kaffeine-gstreamer work fine by you
<viviersf> cos it doesnt work here
<Riddell> viviersf: it works, it's not as reliable as kaffeine-xine though
<viviersf> k i use xine one then
<marseillai> Riddell: i've try to look at my hibernate problem with your new information : pmi action hibernate but it always done the same things! the laptop seems to hibernate well( isay seems because i don't have screen during this time) then at reboot nothing!
<Riddell> viviersf: yep, don't blame you.  kubuntu defaults to gstreamer because xine has legal worries and gstreamer is technially a nicer framework which we want to promote
<Riddell> marseillai: hmm, so we need to find out what it is that ubuntu does
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i'll try ton find what command use ubuntu applet for hibernate
<viviersf> Riddell, thing is 
<viviersf> we have to give our clients something thats works all or most of the time
<Riddell> viviersf: of course.  use xine
<Riddell> viviersf: did you get that screensaver packaged?
<raphink> Riddell: did you have the time to have a look at my packages ?
<pef> Riddell: did you got my message about konversation ? I was disconnected before quiting
<viviersf> viviersf, chmj packaged it anyways
<Riddell> pef: don't think so
<viviersf> * Riddell 
<Riddell> raphink: not yet, keep reminding me though
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> viviersf: got a URL to them?
<freeflying> Riddell: do your scim work now ?
<viviersf> nope ill ask chmj
<Riddell> freeflying: nope.  do you know where the this qt patch is?
<pef> Riddell: http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/konversation/konversation_0.18-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<pef> against debian's version
<Riddell> pef: great, thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: http://freedesktop.org/~daisuke/
<Riddell> freeflying: thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: we have a release for chinese now , use a meta package to solve problems about chinese
<viviersf> Riddell, so if gstreamer doesnt work, how will i play stuff with amarok ?
<viviersf> like mp3
<Riddell> viviersf: gstreamer works as good as anything with amarok
<Riddell> viviersf: you just need the gstreamer mad plugin
<Riddell> viviersf: bunch of other plugins in universe and multiverse too
<viviersf> kk
<apokryphos> viviersf: /msg ubotu mp3
<viviersf> its kewl
<freeflying> Riddell: will you patch the qt-immodule for qt
<Riddell> freeflying: doing that just now
<Riddell> patching qt for qt-immodule
<freeflying> Riddell: great
<viviersf> chmj, give Riddell link
<freeflying> Riddell: package of skim still has warning message like this binary-without-manpage
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm not too bothered about that but you can write a manpage if you want to do it properly
<freeflying> Riddell:  I think no one will need man for skim ,
<Riddell> don't bother then
<freeflying> Riddell: I'm tired of uploadig to revu ,may I give directly
<chmj> p.u.o/~charles/pkg-src/ 
<\sh> freeflying: every app needs a man page...even if it's not a nice work...but it has to be done...imho 
<freeflying> \sh: it have doc .and it is a grphical program 
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<Diablo-D3> why isnt there a generic foss channel on this network?
<\sh> freeflying: that doesn't matter...all kde apps have cli options 
<\sh> freeflying: please read the new maintainers guide of debian...we want to have clean packages at least
<freeflying> \sh: then I'll work on the man 
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Diablo-D3> that was hillarious
<Diablo-D3> I insert a flash card
<Diablo-D3> "A new medium has been detected, what do you want to do?" pops up
<Diablo-D3> right after that, before Im even finished reading the dialog, konq pops up with the media loaded
<jjesse> Diablo-D3: I sent an email in regards to that this weekend to the kubuntu-devel list
<jjesse> looking it up in archive
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Diablo-D3> Im just mentioning it because I think its funny
<jjesse> Diablo-D3: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-November/000566.html
<Diablo-D3> btw
<Diablo-D3> is there any way to get konq to read cr2 files?
<Diablo-D3> (they're raw files from my camera)
<Diablo-D3> yay
<Diablo-D3> gimp's ufraw plugin can read it
<_pef> Riddell: are you here ?
<Riddell> raphink: I gave you ops on #kubuntu-it
<Riddell> pef: yes
<pef> Riddell: thanks for uploads !
<Riddell> pef: thanks for packaging
<pef> :)
<\sh> who uploaded ktorrent?
<\sh> or who was working on ktorrent?
<pef> \sh: I asked elmo for a sync
<\sh> pef: can u create a bug report on malone for the merge status and close it...please follow the rules on MOTUToMerge
<\sh> pef: if not...we will have a chaos...thx
<pef> \sh: done, sorry, was sure to done it
<Riddell> \sh: there's a bug report on bugzilla
<\sh> pef: I wanted to take it right now..when I saw the upload ... that's why we have this little lpbugs scripts
<\sh> Riddell: well...it was on the universe list...which is now on http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/MoM/index.py?state=new
<\sh> -ECHAOS
<\sh> bah
<Riddell> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19885
<\sh> Riddell: which is not a merge bug by mom :)
<Riddell> so really the bugzilla one should be closed as UNIVERSE and a malone one opened
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/ktorrent
<pef> Riddell: I don't have enough permissions to close it on bugzilla
<\sh> i'll do it now
<\sh> pef: please open a report on malone...and if ktorrent is build please close it with fixed
<\sh> pef: bzr branch http://tiber.tauware.de/~shermann/motu-tools
<\sh> pef: there is a script...named lpbugs.py
<\sh> please read the lpbugs.conf and set it up for your system it creates bugs on malone ... for the merges
<pef> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/4703
<\sh> thx
<\sh> bugzillas report is closed with universe and a link to the mom dir
<jjesse> Riddell: just wanted to let you know that we probably be having another person join writing kubuntu docs :)
<jjesse> Riddell: Ryan Walklin will be joining us :)
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: might need to make changes to kde menu to use %F instead of  for non KDE apps that don't understand system:/ and media:/ urls.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: instead of  that is.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: argh apparently there's some replacement going on in konversation here :) lemme try \
<LeeJunFan> percent U ?:)
<Riddell> jjesse: woo, where did you findhim?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: how did you find this out?
<jjesse> Riddell: from the kubuntu-devel list
<jjesse> Riddell: no clue what his name on this channel is 
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: well, when use the system menu->home folder then right click a picture and try to have gimp load it, gimp complains because of the system:/ thing in the url.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: changing the arg from %U to %F fixed that.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: also - any news on the sound preview in konqueror on rc1? When I enable it I still get konq to crash when I mouse over an icon.
<\sh> Riddell: any clue what is ment by this:
<\sh> /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX i486-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRAN
<\sh> SLATION    -o syndock  -no-undefined -L/usr/share/qt3/lib -L/usr/lib    syndock.la.o libkdeinit_syndock.la
<\sh> syndock.la.o: In function `main':syndock.la.cpp:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `kdemain'
<\sh> meant even :)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> new g++ and gcc
<Tm_T> that will mean lots of lots of trouble?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> Tm_T: debtags is sefaulting when u dist-upgrade now
<\sh> Riddell or someone else...did u ever see this construct? echo 'extern "C" int kdemain(int argc, char* argv[] );' > syndock.la.cpp; \
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> well, I'm not going to do dist-upgrade with dapper :p
<Tm_T> let's see what happens...
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, debtags segfaulted for me too
<Riddell> sebas: has the usability report for guidance happened?
<Sime> Riddell: it has happened, but isn't on openusability yet. We've got copies though.
<Tm_T> hmm, doing upgrade
<Tm_T> nothing special happens
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> yes, debtags
<Tm_T> :p
<sebas> Riddell: Jep, we've walked through it already and will be doing the fixes over the next weeks.
<sebas> Most of it will be finished before dapper for sure.
<sebas> It's a lot of easy stuff, if you want to read the report, I can send it to you.
<Riddell> sebas: that would be good
<sebas> Ok. Preference for an emailaddress?
<Sime> Riddell: BTW, do you know if the system settings prog will be fixed to that it can scroll on low-res screens? (640x480)
<Sime> I install breezy on my other machine, but it can't detect the monitor, so X assumes a monitor that can only do 640x480. It runs but it is hard to use system settings.
<Sime> sebas: displayconf needs to be usable at low-res too. (Just enough so that you can kick it into a higher resolution.)
<Riddell> Sime: KDE policy is that is assumes 800x600
<Riddell> but it would be better to just ensure the modules work at 640
<Riddell> or the display one since that's the one that would matter in that case
<Sime> System settings should use scrollbars if the window contents are too big. I think kcontrol does this already.
<Sime> to get to displayconfig you have to go through system settings.... :-/
<Riddell> yeah, I'll look into that
<Sime> thanks
<Sime> i'm doing some testing now, and making my own test .debs.
<sebas> Sime: Jup, especially the layout on the preview page is pretty borked, although the new preview widget is really neat
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-27
* DiabloD3 wonders with 3.5rc1 will be available for dapper ;)
<Tm_T> DiabloD3: "soon" ;)
<Tm_T> g++ transition was yesterday, so maybe any day now
<\sh> Tm_T: g++ transition was not yesterday
<\sh> Tm_T: a new gcc toolchain was uploaded...but the transition didn't start now
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> \sh: my smitake, sorry
<Tm_T> I can type
<Tm_T> \sh: so transition will happen this week?
<Tm_T> or during next month?
<\sh> depends on doko and when he is saying: "go" 
<Tm_T> ok
<\sh> Tm_T: we have actually >100 packages for universe and a couple in main
* Tm_T is just dummy user pretending to become developer ;)
<Tm_T> ok, thanks :)
<raphink> \sh & Riddell : any of you has time to review my KDE packages today?
<\sh> raphink: I can't build anything anymore
<raphink> why? :(
<\sh> because I dist-upgraded and have unmet deps, new libstdc++ hitted me as well...and all
<raphink> ooo :(
<raphink> I can't build either if that makes you feel better ;) My comp died yesterday as I was working on it though ssh. I guess (and hope it's only my secondary HD) but I have no way to know as long as I don't go see it... and it's 350km from there....
<raphink> \sh: so I just don't even know if my comp is alive anymore :s
<\sh> Riddell: what solution is good for this error: "undefined reference to `kdemain'  "
<Riddell> \sh: no idea, where is this problem?
<\sh> Riddell: linking...kdemain() is not found..
<\sh> Riddell: I googled for this...and it looks like it has something to do with -fvisibility=hidden or something
<Riddell> I'd need to look at the code i think
<\sh> Riddell: ksynaptics...
<\sh> right now, I can't build anything ... debhelper is MIA
<Riddell> ksynaptics 0.2.0-1ubuntu1?
<\sh> ksynaptics_0.2.2
<\sh> (-1ubuntu1) or the debian one...
<\sh> debian is prefered 
<\sh> but both (merge and orig) are complaining about the same issue
<Riddell> \sh: debian version compiles fine for me in dapper chroot with KDE 3.5 packages
<\sh> Riddell: and with 3.4.x?
<\sh> grmpf...brb
<Riddell> \sh: I don't have a 3.4 chroot just now and I guess I can't make one if libstdc++ et al is broken
<Riddell> \sh: but send me the package you have and I'll check it and upload
<Riddell> _pef: did you get konversation notification that I uploaded?
<\sh> Riddell: no rush...I'll install this evening a flight-1 and everything will be fine :)
<_pef> Riddell: when di you upload it ?
<Riddell> _pef: yesterday
<_pef> Riddell: nothing, and nothing on dapper-changes
<Riddell> _pef: this is why I don't like uploading with other people's e-mail addresses
<_pef> Riddell: I will upload it this evening when back from office
<Riddell> _pef: you can't, it's in main
<_pef> right
<Riddell> I'll upload it with my e-mail address in changelog
<Riddell> and yours credited of course :)
<_pef> Riddell: all is ok :)
<raphink> desktop-profiles package doesn't work under breezy
<Riddell> what's that?
<raphink> because it's not sync with the kommander version breezy uses
<raphink> it's a tool developped initially for Skolelinux (Debian-edu)
<raphink> to set preferences for users
<raphink> like kiosk
<raphink> except it's more powerful than kiosk (imo) and deals works with freedesktop to try to configure both gnome and kde at the same time
<raphink> I'm going to see if the Debian version builds in breezy so it could be synced
<raphink> Riddell: any time to have a look at my packages (tell me if I'm insisting too much on it ...)
<raphink> ?
<raphink> ^^ I lacked the `?' ;)
<\sh> Riddell: can we adjust kmail to use cursor keys for the message list pane?
<\sh> Riddell: and leave pgup and pgdown for message up/down scrolling ?
<Riddell> \sh: what does it use at the moment?
<\sh> Riddell: n and right-cursor...which is strange...
<\sh> for next message
<\sh> and previous message is P or left
<Riddell> that is strange
<\sh> previous unread is - and next unread is +
<\sh> which is also a bit difficult for uk keyboards ;) , and . like evolution or ctrl+cursor down/cursor up would be a better combination IMHO...
<\sh> even for german ones 
<\sh> Riddell: multiple continous select messages in the message list pane..should be accessed via shift+cursor up/down, too
<Tm_T> hello seth
<seth_k|lappy> hi Tm_T :)
* seth_k|lappy is so glad Firefox 1.5 finally made it in
<Tm_T> Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden [IP: 130.239.18.142 80] 
<Tm_T> hmm
<allee> \sh: - and + only keypad are quite handy on de and uk keyboards even ;)
<allee> s/only/on/
<\sh> allee: no...it means on de keyboards I have to jump from the 3rd level (+) back to the first level (-)
<\sh> and on the uk keyboard i have to press shift to reach +
<allee> ah, notebook without 'physikal' keybad 
<allee> sorry, used too much to use the laptop with an the external keyboard
<\sh> allee: even with a external keyboard..i think the most natural keystrokes for navigating through a list is cursor up and down
<\sh> brb
<jjesse> haven't been following sorry
<jjesse> but that has been a frustration to me is the kyes
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> jpatrick: pong
<jpatrick> Riddell: could you take a look @ http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=987
<jpatrick> ..please
<Riddell> jpatrick: what is it?
<jpatrick> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14423
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'll do it in a bit
<jpatrick> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> \sh: new patch https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4538
<\sh> it's fixed 
<\sh> already
<\sh> i found it last time I uploaded the stuff
<Riddell> cool
<\sh> set to fixed
<\sh> well...I have to upload the whole python chain again for 3.5
<\sh> doko should hurry up with the new toolchain :) 
<Riddell> I think new toolchain is in, he just has to announce it
<Riddell> or something
<\sh> Riddell: no..libgcj6 is not there...
<\sh> or its there, but some deps are missing...gcc-4.0-base or something
<\sh> Riddell: btw...it's quite nice if you play around with other desktop envs.
<\sh> Riddell: we should have a look what usability features of gnome and kde and xfce are really really cool, and others, we should improve...
<\sh> e.g. konversation..moving channels with alt-left and right
<\sh> => cool
<\sh> xchat - switching channels with ctrl+pgup/down => uncool
<\sh> s/moving/switching/
<\sh> evolution/thunderbird - scrolling through the message list with cursor up/down keys...=> cool 
<\sh> kmail moving with something else then that => notcool
<\sh> when i'm visiting the essener linuxtage..I think I will sit there and do some real life usability tests with girls and young people...how they want to use the applications..
<\sh> what do u think about it?
<Riddell> sounds good
<Riddell> raphink: here is good
<\sh> Riddell: kde-3.4.x in dapper and breezy is compiled without -fvisibility-inlines-hidden, right?
<raphink> yop :)=
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<raphink> Riddell: I had a look @ knmap
<\sh> Riddell: then I have the problem why ksynaptics is not building
<raphink> it seems the remaining files are already in the source
<raphink> so maybe the issue is with running a make distclean or so
<raphink> but the rule distclean is not defined in this source
<raphink> what do you think?
<Riddell> raphink: it'll be differences in the automake version we use and the upstream uses.  just add rules to rm the file
<raphink> in debian/rules?
<raphink> this package uses automake1.6
<raphink> while the default ubuntu version is 1.4 I think
<Riddell> 1.9 is the best to use
<Riddell> yes, debian/rules  clean target
<raphink> I guess
<\sh> Riddell: do u actually know, if it's decided that we should test the canonical laptops as well with kubuntu cds?
<raphink> but this package depends on 1.6
<raphink> Riddell: do you think having this package depend on 1.9 would fix that pb ?
<Riddell> raphink: I don't think it would fix it no
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> raphink: why does it depend on 1.6?
<Riddell> \sh: nothing has happened in that respect
<raphink> because taht's what it told me when i tried to build it ;)
<raphink> it said automake1.6 was required to build this app
<raphink> so I just put this dependency
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> raphink: it's probably using some ancient admin/ directory then.  1.6 will be fine
<raphink> ok
<\sh> Riddell: who is responsible for this decision?
<Riddell> \sh: us?
<raphink> Riddell: then what exactly do i need to clean?
<Riddell> raphink: any files that mess up the .diff
<raphink> I might be wrong Riddell but actually when I look at the diff I don't see remaining stuff
<\sh> Riddell: I would like to have an official statement from canonical for this issue...because "canonical" can adjust the "little contract" they gave us :)
<raphink> configure, src/Makefile.in etc. are listed
<raphink> but they are no different really
<raphink> just spaces removed or so
<\sh> which is different from the original
<raphink> most lines are like :
<raphink> -    echo "configure: 30656: $i/$j" >&5
<raphink> +    echo "configure: 30497: $i/$j" >&5
<raphink> oh well
<raphink> hehe there's a diff number
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> but if i remove these files
<raphink> then the diff will be even bigger
<raphink> since there'll be no file at all
<raphink> no?
<\sh> raphink: are u recreating the makefile.in/makefile etc?
<raphink> no
<raphink> \sh: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=974
<raphink> that is the incriminated package
<\sh> cdbs
<raphink> ?
<raphink> I use cdbs
<\sh> do u see any "aclocal/automake/autoconf/intltool" lines during building the package?
<raphink> no idea
<raphink> I use 
<raphink> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<raphink> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<raphink> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<raphink> in debian/rules
<\sh> raphink: ah...well...cdbs is magic
<raphink> + the docbook stuff
<\sh> raphink: it sometimes recreates the autotools chain
<papo> hello everyone.  I have tried to update my kubuntu and this is what happened:
<papo> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<papo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb
<papo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<raphink> papo: this is devel channel
<raphink> did you ask on #kubuntu ?
<papo> ok, sorry
<raphink> no pb 
<raphink> \sh: you mean it could be cdbs screwing up my build ?
<\sh> raphink: jupp...
<\sh> well actually yes
<raphink> and what shall be the solution to this?
<raphink> how so,
<raphink> ?
<raphink> Riddell: apart from that, I answered on REVU about kenigma
<\sh> autotools-dev
<\sh> automake1.6
<raphink> yep
<\sh> remove them from debian/control
<raphink> cdbs and docbook2x
<raphink> I can't
<raphink> if I remove automake1.6 it won't build
<raphink> or will it?
<\sh> argl...
<raphink> maybe autotools-dev coudl be removed
<raphink> but automake1.6 is required for this package
<\sh> for what if you don't recreate the stuff/
<\sh> ?
<raphink> well I don't know
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I just know I needed it to compile this app
<\sh> it is not doing something like make -f admin/Makefile.common or something?
<raphink> I can try without
<raphink> never knwo ;)
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> I'll try
<\sh> https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml important readers input :)
<\sh> ok..CC meeting just starts in 7 minutes
<raphink> let's see
* \sh is switching channels
<raphink> who is to go to this meeting?
<Riddell> raphink: everyone, are you a member yet?
<raphink> Riddell: i'm registered on launchpad if that's what you mean?
<Riddell> raphink: ubuntu membership is regonition by the CC of a commitment to ubuntu, hang around at the meeting and see what happens to people then you can go for it next time
<raphink> \sh: as i think of it, Riddell advocated kio-sword, konq-toutf8 and konq-kim . If you have time, could you please look at them too?
<raphink> Riddell: ok
<raphink> where is it Riddell ?
<Riddell> raphink: then once you have membership you can hang around some more and then get maintainership which lets you upload and revu and stuff
<Riddell> raphink: #ubuntu-meeting
<raphink> ok
<allee> raphink: didn't you told me you need run make -f Makefile.cvs?  this calls admin/Makefile.common as \sh suggested
<raphink> this was in another package allee 
<allee> uh, sorry
<raphink> in this one I didn't have to run make -f Makefile.cvs
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> no pb 
<Riddell> make -f Makefile.cvs is only needed if you edit Makefile.am's
<raphink> the package seems to build without autotools-dev and automake1.6
<raphink> Riddell: I needed it for kalcul and libeduwidgetclock0 because they had not been done by annma
<raphink> Riddell: the diff is clean now :)
<raphink> i'll see if it builds
<raphink> and if it does i'll upload it again
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> \sh: debuild worked but then I tried to pbuild the package and it crashed with :
<raphink> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 11: autoconf: command not found
<\sh> yeah it's calling cvs.sh
<\sh> which is a snapshot package
<raphink> so I need autotools-dev at least
<\sh> yes...but u have to put something in the packagename that it is not a final release or stable release or whatever...more to follow after the meeting
<raphink> I'll try with autotools-dev but still without automake1.6
<raphink> ok \sh 
<raphink> putting autotools-dev back brings the pb back...
<raphink> and it still requires automake too
<Riddell> uniq: joining us?
<jdong>  kdevelop3 | 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu2 | breezy-updates | source, i386
<jdong>  kdevelop3 | 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu1 |        dapper | source, i386
<jdong> now, shouldn't breezy-updates be always << dapper?
<raphink> one would think so jdong 
<Lathiat> eh htf did that happen
<Lathiat> arent udpates supposed to be like 1.1
<Lathiat> i guess no one uploaded the update to dapper at any rate
<jdong> umm, yeah it is an issue
<jdong> similar problems were causing upgrade issues with mozilla packages, thanks to hoary-security....
<Lathiat> yeh that was fixed tho werent it
<jdong> later via breezy-updates
<jdong> though I sort of object to the way that was fixed
<jdong> (IMO bumping breezy/main version up would've been wiser)
<jdong> since -updates is turned OFF by default
<Lathiat> well your objection si fairly useless
<jdong> even breezy == dapper is a concern during upgrading...
<Lathiat> since its already done ;)
<jdong> lol, yeah :)
<jdong> but just wanted to give a heads-up on -updates
<jdong> kubuntu seems to be the heavy users of -updates (not a bad thing, I rather like it)
<jdong> but at times it seems like there are packaging concerns
<Riddell> jdong: uploading to dapper has been waiting on c++ transition
<Lathiat> the libstdc++ transition?
<jdong> Riddell: ah, ok
<Riddell> Lathiat: yes
<Riddell> raphink: think you could manage that for membership?
<raphink> Riddell: what do you mean?
<raphink> manage what?
<Riddell> raphink: one of those meetings :)
<raphink> sure I'm reading with great interest :)
<raphink> I've just begun my wiki page actually ;)
<Riddell> yay
<raphink> there's not much so far lol 
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raphink
<Riddell> Ichthux?
<Riddell> raphink: you should list the package you've made
<raphink> yes I will
<raphink> ichthux is a project I administrate
<raphink> it's a bit stalled now
<raphink> it's developed as a CDD
<raphink> we've got a page on alioth
<Riddell> raphink: link to the page
<Riddell> CDD?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> Custom Debian Distribution
<raphink> a set of metapackages to tune Debian (or Ubuntu) fastly into a specilized distro
<raphink> Riddell: is that getting better ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raphink
<raphink> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-20
<LeeJunFan> What handles the acpi button events for volume? Feisty lost mine, I don't know what package to file a bug under.
<webben> i asked this hours ago, sorry if anyone's heard it before, but Why can kdelibs5 not be installed alongside libqt4-dev-kdecopy?
<webben> How is one supposed to run qtmake-qt4 with the second development snapshot of kde?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/72409 needs to be fixed.  it's a regression from edgy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72409 in kubuntu-meta "kdesu doesnt accept password! but sudo does." [High,Confirmed]  
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<imbrandon> moins all
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> figure out the kdesu bug ?
<Jucato> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> ello Jucato 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nope, didnt look
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: exam study :(
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: 2 exams tomorrow :(
<imbrandon> ahh
<metres> I just post the bug 72486 and I dont know if its related : when I executed kdesu konqueror, i am unbale to open file with kate...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72486 in kubuntu-meta "KDEInit ne peut pas lancer  kate . (= KDEInit couldnt launch  kate .)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72486
<metres> same idea same time...
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> anyone else notice there are no desktop icons in feisty
<imbrandon> ( even for files that are on the desktop )
<freeflying> imbrandon: feisty can be used now?
<imbrandon> hrm never mind, i figured it out
<imbrandon> freeflying: i've been using it over a week now, there are lots of quarks though
<imbrandon> be warned , its not for everyday use 
<freeflying> :)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Are there any daily Feisty ISO's generated yet ?
<imbrandon> not that i'm aware of
<imbrandon> its far too early for that anyhow
<Hawkwind> I just didn't want to install Edgy in vmware and then upgrade.  But guess I have no choice
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: kdesu is broken
<Hobbsee> at least you know about that one :P
<Mez> Mwuahaha
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<Mez> you may if your lucky in the near future get to hear my dulcet tones on an internet radio station again
<Hobbsee> oh dera...
* Hobbsee runs :P
<Mez> hey - I've worked in real radio
* Mez pokes Hobbsee with an uber lng point stick
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<crimsun> hmm, uber lng
<Mez> crimsun, I couldnt be bothered with vowels for that word
<crimsun> :-)  I imagined "uber lung"
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you forgot (tm)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no i didnt.  look carefely
<Hobbsee> *carefully
<Jucato> lol it was too small :)
<Jucato> looks like just a group '''' to me :P
<Mez> Hobbsee, why did you run?
<Hobbsee> Mez: at the thought of hearing you on the radio?  :P
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> :'(
<Mez> why ?
<Hobbsee> no reason
* Mez cries
* Hobbsee has a headache, due to studying.
* Hobbsee hugs Mez 
* nixternal has a headache due to #*motu
<nixternal> erlang is rediculous..i can't believe im sitting here trying to learn it
* nixternal throws the stupid book
* Mez is compiling jokosher
<kwwii> moin
<Jucato> hi kwwii!!
<Lure> hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi Jucato, Lure :-)
<Riddell> morning all
<Lure> morning Riddell - already in GMT?
<Jucato> 7:31 AM I think
<kwwii> moin Riddell
<kwwii> Riddell: did you see the makefile that raphink made for oxygen?
<imbrandon> moins kwwii and Riddell 
<imbrandon> Riddell: back on GMT ? hehe
<Riddell> kwwii: I did not
<Riddell> I woke up about three hours ago, so not really on GMT yet
<imbrandon> heh, getting closer though :)
<kwwii> hehe, it took me several days to get back to sleeping all night
<kwwii> Riddell: it is in playground/artwork/Oxygen/utils/Makefile (note that you have to put an index.theme in the theme dir, and that it erases the .svn stuff)
<Riddell> longer term I don't think KDE should build-dep on inkscape
<kwwii> yeah, definitely not...we really need someone to look into hacking ksvg2 or some other k alternative
<kwwii> we tried to use rsvg but that had really poor results on the small icons
<Riddell> probably easiest just to have the inkscape generated PNGs in SVN 
<sebas> Riddell: Same here, woke up at 5.00 CET :/
<kwwii> my keeps looking at me funny when I get up earlier than her...she asked me yesterday if I had gone to bed at all :p
<sebas> Hehe, same here :>
<sebas> Upside is that I'm already quite far sorting out the details for next weekend's meeting
<kwwii> sebas: when are you arriving? 
<kwwii> I thought about coming on thursday
<sebas> I'm arriving on Friday, Wade will be there earlier, however.
<kwwii> cool...in the end it is up to my wife, really
<sebas> Hehe :>
<imbrandon> heay sebas 
<imbrandon> kwwii: i gave you and nuno some love in the last UWN ( just a one liner :( )
<sebas> Aye, where's the link? (Hello lazyweb)
<imbrandon> sebas: to the UWN ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue21
* imbrandon only wrote 4 or 5 small lines for this issue
<sebas> imbrandon: Cool :)
<imbrandon> haha infact your in there too sebas i forgot about that 
<imbrandon> i fogot to add the guidance stuff but i'll add that next issue
<sebas> No problem
<sebas> Some progress on the idle time detection, btw.
<imbrandon> nice
<sebas> Looks like we'll have that stuff shortly
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> time to hack my pod a bit for soemthing diffrent
<freeflying> imbrandon: how about bug fix in edgy? upload directly? or updates?
<imbrandon> a bug fix for edgy has to go though the SRU process 
<kwwii> imbrandon: he needs all thelove he can get :-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> hi Bochi 
<Bochi> moin
<imbrandon> zomg
<imbrandon> i hate gambas at times
<crimsun> but do you hate gambas as often as I hate isa audio devices?
<imbrandon> heh probably not
<imbrandon> ( as i'm still using it )
<crimsun> please make taglib not choke on non-UTF-8 vorbis tags :(
<imbrandon> does it ?
<imbrandon> that cant be good, /me looks
<crimsun> I'll reproduce it later and write up a bug report
* Riddell spots Hobbsee and is reminded to upload kdelibs/base with sudo support
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so you did know about it :)
<Riddell> sure, you told me
<Hobbsee> i meant before that
* Hobbsee was quite suprised to see that kdesu broke. 
<Riddell> it just needs compiled with --with-sudo-kdesu-backend
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, kubuntu-desktop is uninstallable, due to python-qt4.
<Riddell> it complains about k3b when I try and install it
<Riddell> no mention of python
<Riddell> "python-qt4: Depends: python-sip4 (< 4.5) but 4.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<Hobbsee> that's the one
<Riddell> ah well, pyqt4 needs upgraded to the latest version
* Hobbsee dist-upgraded, which is why she probably didnt get the k3b breakage
<Hobbsee> quite likely
* Hobbsee will leave that to you :)
<Riddell> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you could do my two exams tomorrow instead, if you wanted.
<Tm_T> Kopete with full speech is fun, soon irritating. =)
<Tm_T> Hmm, really should find way to get this useful for restricted ones.
<Bochi> Tm_T--
<Tm_T> Thank you sir.
<imbrandon> crimsun: ( or someone ) is there a way to tell the dependancys of a binary by looking at the binary only ?
<sebas> ldd
<imbrandon> hrm kk
* sebas grins at imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ugh
<Hobbsee> what, about from apt-cache show foo | grep Depends?
<imbrandon> if its not a deb it dosent help :)
<Hobbsee> you didnt specify what kind of binary
<imbrandon> file kpkg
<imbrandon> kpkg: a /usr/bin/gbx -x script text executable
<imbrandon> ^^ that kind :)
<Hobbsee> oh right
<fdoving> imbrandon: ping for upload. se bug 69583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69583
<imbrandon> to -proposed ?
<fdoving> yes.
<imbrandon> kk
<fdoving> didn't know i could change the patch without a new approval. but one can apparently do that.
<fdoving> (ref. last comment by mdz)
<imbrandon> fdoving: this patch ? http://librarian.launchpad.net/4945802/kopete_fix_kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1_to_kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<fdoving> hang on.
<fdoving> ubuntu1 to ubuntu3 , yes.
<fdoving> that's the one.
<fdoving> ubuntu2 is already in -proposed, that's why we jump from ubuntu1 to ubuntu3.
<imbrandon> right
* imbrandon is preping it now
<fdoving> thanks again :)
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> ahh rockon you already had it targeted correct
* imbrandon hugs fdoving 
<fdoving> :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<fdoving> !find rgb.txt
<imbrandon> the email you replied to mez about on the -devel list ( c.f. libmtp and libnjb ) has already been done , libnjb a few months ago and libmtp a week or so ago by me
<ubotu> File rgb.txt found in dspam-webfrontend, emacs-snapshot-common, emacs21-common, latex2html, mrtg-contrib (and 8 others)
<fdoving> !find /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<ubotu> Package/file /etc/x11/rgb.txt does not exist in edgy
<fdoving> ehm.
<imbrandon> just FYI
<imbrandon> infact the edgy amarok uses libnjb and the feisty one uses libnjb and libmtp :)
<imbrandon> fdoving: ok uploaded, can you make sure it actualy hits -proposed 
<fdoving> imbrandon: thanks.
<fdoving> how do i make sure it does? 
<imbrandon> no thank you, all i did was upload :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: yeah, I'm going through my old unread e-mails and came across your reply shortly after I sent that
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell: okies, just wanted to let ya know
<Riddell> thanks
<imbrandon> fdoving: by checking ummmm, not sure to be honest
<imbrandon> probably have to have it in your sources.list and test the package
<imbrandon> fdoving: might be a good question for u-devel when some archive admins are arround
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> imbrandon: is the kopete in feisty fixed? will there be a new upstream? if not, the fix could probably be uploaded there too.
* Hobbsee hasnt looked
* Hobbsee has been very lax
* fdoving neither.
<Hobbsee> mind you, imbrandon can take it over, as he has the powers to upload.
<fdoving> it's ubuntu1 in feisty too.
<fdoving> imbrandon: ping for same debdiff upload to feisty :)
<imbrandon> fdoving: then i'll upload that same thing to feisty
<imbrandon> ok
<fdoving> thanks :)
<imbrandon> done
<imbrandon> although there might be a conflict now that two packages are in the pool with the same name, hrm, -proposed/-updates should probably have gotten a ubuntu1.X number
<imbrandon> it might not hit -proposed anyhow because i'm not seeing ubuntu2 there
<imbrandon> anyhow i'll keep an eye out 
<imbrandon> fdoving: ^
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> i asked mdz about the versioning some time ago.. he said 1.x is for security only iirc.
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> somebody knows where i can find tonio, it is very important 
<Riddell> ttoine: he's in here whenever he's online
<fdoving> e-mail maybe? 
<ttoine> Riddell: so he is not online at the moment
<ttoine> i emailed him, yes
<Riddell> no, he's not
<Riddell> http://www.mandriva.com/en/community/mandrivaone  Mandriva comparison chart seems to list Windows and Kubuntu as their main comparisons
<Tm_T> =)
<imbrandon> Riddell: hehe nice
<Tm_T> That's weird.
<Tm_T> Simple Text Processor  Blocnote  Kwrite, Kedit  Kate
<Tm_T> Err, Kubuntu doesn't have Kedit as default, and uses Kate about everywhere, right?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: correct
* Hobbsee is wondering how they fit all that onto one cd - they've got things like firefox, and other gtk stuff
<Riddell> we also don't come with the gimp by default
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> and gnucash
<Tm_T> Err, what's that Blocnote? Never used anything like that in Windows.
<webben_> Sorry to ask this yet again, but given that kdelibs5 conflicts with the kdecopy libraries, how is one supposed to run qmake-qt4 with the second KDE development snapshot?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I presume they threw out all they don't need to run openoffice & firefox to get stuff into one cd.
<imbrandon> well without winfloss on there we could add firefox, notice they limit the lang packs , and only have 1cd for i386 
<imbrandon> thats really the only diff
<imbrandon> the rest is the same on down the line
<Tm_T> Hm, true.
<ttoine> ok
<fdoving> webben_: good question. it's a issue.
<ttoine> thanks
<ttoine> see you...
<webben_> fdoving, is there any workaround? I'm trying to build webkit ... and that means I need KDE4 development packages and qmake.
<imbrandon> Riddell: are "we" gonna do the /opt thing for the send snapshot ?
<webben_> fdoving, would the best thing be to try and downgrade back to Krash 1
<imbrandon> we == you atm i guess
<webben_> fdoving, would pulling down kde from subversion work?
<webben_> (not that I actually fancy compiling KDE :( )
<imbrandon> webben_: poke Riddell , he can probably have a fix soonish
<fdoving> Riddell: libqt4-dev-kdecopy have: dbusxml2cpp dbus dbuscpp2xml libqt4-dev have qdbusxml2cpp qdbus and qdbuscpp2xml - what is the correct naming? 
* webben_ pokes Riddell
<imbrandon> ( or workaround ) brb afk
<fdoving> webben_: well.. i'm not sure. others with the same problem have ended up using their own compiled QT for development. keeping the libqt4-nonkdecopy installed.
<imbrandon> fdoving: yea but we're trying not to have that happen in feisty
<imbrandon> afaik
<imbrandon> back in ~30 minutes
<webben_> fdoving, I don't suppose there's a howto for doing that? I don't want to mess up my existing KDE install, which is one of the reasons why the Kubuntu packages were attractive in the first place.
* webben_ is running Edgy
<fdoving> webben_: not that i'm aware of. I know sredna tried to use kubuntu-packages for development some weeks ago. I think he ended up with a own-compiled-qt.
<Riddell> webben_: -kdecopy is obsolete, don't use it
<fdoving> webben_: the qt4-kdecopy packages have more than one issue.. 
<Riddell> fdoving: don't use them
<fdoving> noted.
<webben_> ah okay
* webben_ shall uninstall qt4-kdecopy stuff
<webben_> Could I download the latest QT libs snapshot from Trolltech and use that the Kubuntu kdelibs5 packages?
<webben_> *use that with
<Riddell> webben_: just use the normal qt4 packages, that's what kdelibs5 depends on
<webben_> Riddell, then where's qmake-qt4?
<Tm_T> Humm, I think I try to build KDE4 from svn.
<webben_> qmake is  1.07a (Qt 3.3.6)
<webben_> as is qmake-qt3
<webben_> and that's all I got
<Riddell> webben_: it's in libqt4-dev
<webben_> ah okay
<webben_> Riddell, btw I suspect people will work this out but on
<webben_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<webben_> shouldn't "export KDEHOME=/home//.kde4" read "export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<Tonio_> yop
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm changing kds to install flash9 instead of flash 7
<webben_> since /home//.kde4 doesn't exist?
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice kdesu is broken since your last upload of kdelibs ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I uploaded a fix a couple of hours ago
<imbrandon> Tonio_: he fixed it, and why is k-d-s having something from multiverse ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah great ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: to make it like firefox : auto install flash when required
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it doesn't include code from multiverse, but downloads it 
<Riddell> webben_: fixed, thanks
<webben_> Riddell, yw
<imbrandon> Tonio_: hrm, you should possibly make it ask then for gnash too, because no amd64 or ppc support
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can be compared to the mp3 script for amarok
<webben_> Tonio_, which Flash is it going to install? 7 or 9 beta?
<imbrandon> webben_: 9 final
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the installation is only performed with i386
<webben_> ah okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we'll probably remove this when gnash becomes mature enough to be used by everyone
<imbrandon> Tonio_: ahh ok, can you make the option for gnash ..... no matter of fact i will for amd64 and ppc
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum the problem is that it doesn't install a package.......
<imbrandon> what dosent install a package?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it gets the binary from the tar.Gz file provided by adobe
<imbrandon> whoa, no no no
<Tonio_> with the licence too
<imbrandon> DONT do that
<webben_> Tonio_, Won't Adobe Flash Player always be at least slightly ahead of Gnash?
<imbrandon> wow , NO
<imbrandon> Tonio_: stop 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bah it is already in edgy ;)
<imbrandon> that will roaly fuck some people
<imbrandon> shit
<imbrandon> who did that ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it doesn't with firefox
<imbrandon> what the fuck
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it is EXACTLY what firefox does
<imbrandon> and thats exactly why its patched out of ff in ubuntu
<Tonio_> is it ?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> it is
<Tonio_> it wasn't last time I used it
<imbrandon> if you use the firefox from our repos it will NOT auto download flash
<imbrandon> just for that very reason
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29123
<Tonio_> this is the patch I added
<imbrandon> zomg
<fdoving> everyone hates flash anyway.
<imbrandon> we need to fix that with a sru quickly
<imbrandon> man
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we can think of a different way to proceed with feisty, I don't mind
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just that this is in edgy, whatever we do it is too late now :)
<Tonio_> and afaik nobody complains at the moment
<imbrandon> not only a diffrent way to proceeded with feisty but we need to SRU it for edgy also, why do you think automatix breaks upgrades, some of the same type thing
<imbrandon> no it isnt too late, with a messup this bad we need to sru it
<Tonio_> sru ?
<imbrandon> man i wish i had the time today to fix this, ok i'll fix it tonight
<imbrandon> stable release update
<imbrandon> e.g -updates
<Tonio_> ah ok :)
<webben_> fdoving: Flash /can/ be used for useful content. And since it /will/ be used for such content, people should be enabled to access it.
<Tonio_> well what would you suggest then ?
<webben_> Won't FP9 go into the Canonical commercial repository?
<Tonio_> removce this and let people install a package manually ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: using the package from multiverse
<imbrandon> no
<webben_> Couldn't it just be downloaded from there?
<Tonio_> don't forget it breaks adept at the moment !
<imbrandon> fix the patch to grab the package
<imbrandon> then dont fskin use adept to get it
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> hum, no this isn't possible at the moment since we need to add multiverse etc........
<Tonio_> the patch doesn't do that afaik
<imbrandon> we do it with amarok we can do it there too
<fdoving> well.. enjoy guys. I have to go. Bye.
<imbrandon> its not that hard to cvhange it from grabbing a binary from the web to running a bash script
<imbrandon> just like amarok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum........ we should lookat that eventually
<imbrandon> Tonio_: wow , not eventualy, this is a major problem, i'll do it tonight
<webben_> imbrandon, Why can't it grab a deb from the web?
<fdoving> having scripts installing random binaries from the web is.. evil :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you don't know the way it works at the moment
<imbrandon> fdoving: yes and breaks upgrades and packages
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the current thing is in kdebase + kds
<Tonio_> I'll do the change, don't mind
<webben_> imbrandon, what does the shell script do that a deb doesn't?
<fdoving> Tonio_: where does this thing fetch flash from? - is the source safe? is the package signed?
<Tonio_> fdoving: it does use the tar.gz file from adobe website
<Tonio_> not a deb package
<webben_> fdoving, It could fetch it from a special repository created for kubuntu if canonical doesn't put it in commercial
<fdoving> webben_: keep track of files it installs, check checksums of installed files, etc.
<imbrandon> fdoving: no its grabbing it from adbobe, but even if it was it will still break that packages and upgrades later, think about when security updates are added
<fdoving> webben_: that's what imbrandon wants to change.
<webben_> fdoving, Doesn't a deb do that automatically?
<imbrandon> webben_: yes but a deb will also keep track of it and update it when security updates come out
<fdoving> webben_: yes, .debs do that autoamtically. if they are signed when they are created.
<webben_> fdoving, when you say "binaries" do you mean binaries that are unpackaged?
<imbrandon> that happens alot with flash
<webben_> fdoving, i.e. non-deb binaries that are just unpacked into a directory somewhere
<fdoving> webben_: correct.
<webben_> ah okay
<webben_> yeah that is bad then
<webben_> should definitely be a deb of some sort
<fdoving> yes, and from a ubuntu repository.
<imbrandon> exactly, if for nothing else the fact of security updates
<fdoving> signed with the correct keys.
<webben_> (although bear in mind we're talking /one/ file and some symlinks
<webben_> fdoving: yep i agree with all that
<imbrandon> webben_: it dosent matter, did you see how many secutrity updates were made to flash 7
* fdoving supports imbrandon on this.
<webben_> imbrandon, sorry, what is "it"?
<imbrandon> one file or 50, still dosent matter when you get rooted
<fdoving> and now i have to go.
<fdoving> bye.
<webben_> imbrandon, Oh I agree with that. Just in terms of tracking the installation itself, one file isn't so bad.
<webben_> fdoving, bye :)
<imbrandon> right but apt should take care of all that, anyhow yes it needs to be fixed asap, man i wish i would have known this before edgy shipped
<webben_> imbrandon, Do we know whether Canonical are or aren't going to put FP9 final in the edgy or feisty commercial repositories?
<Riddell> what is FP9?
<Riddell> oh, flash
<webben_> Riddell, sorry... FP9 == Flash Player 9
<webben_> Didn't they put FP7 plugin in the Dapper repo?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'll do the change today
<imbrandon> webben_: its in mulitverse, and as far as one witht the binarys thats upto adobe not canonical, they just host it, the parent company does the package
<imbrandon> webben_: no
<webben_> ah
<imbrandon> webben_: there is flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse
<imbrandon> ( its 9 on feisty )
<imbrandon> and 7 on earlier releases 
<webben_> imbrandon: I betcha Canonical could get the adobe guys to add FP9 to commercial
<webben_> I mean the developers were busy showing off FP9 on Edgy
<imbrandon> webben_: probably if adbobe wished to contact canonical, real and opera contacted canonical not the other way
<webben_> imbrandon, Really? How come Canonical can't be proactive in that regard?
<imbrandon> ( and to be honest its kinda crazy as they havent updtaed the software to the latest releases nor the latest ubuntu )
<imbrandon> webben_: it can if it wished
<webben_> imbrandon, Well they haven't done Edgy yet, true. But updates to the latest software shouldn't be done just for the sake of it.
<imbrandon> but like i said the parent company packages those etc, not canonical
<webben_> (Just like other Ubuntu software is only updated for major bug fixes/security risks).
<webben_> And the multiverse package presumably grabs the tar.gz from Adobe's site and installs that?
<imbrandon> webben_: when its not managed by us, e.g. if opera manages the packages and they make a relewase its stupid for them not to also package that release, other wise why make it
<imbrandon> webben_: yes, but then the package can be updated to get a new security fix and be tracked if need be
<webben_> imbrandon, Well. Yes. /If/ they test it. And /if/ it contains security fixes.
<imbrandon> thats the major thing
<webben_> (I grant you browser releases usually do contain security fixes.)
* webben_ uses Opera debs straight from the Opera repository.
<imbrandon> webben_: no it should reguardless, your missing the point of the commercial repo
<imbrandon> its not like an offical distro repo
<imbrandon> webben_: exactly and it should be exactly the same on commercial as on their websitre, as THEY maintain both
<imbrandon> canonical only provides a central hosting for them
<imbrandon> all to have it in one place for the users
<webben_> imbrandon, except the ones on the website are (I think) for debian sid not ubuntu systems
<webben_> *the Opera website
<webben_> They can be used with ubuntu, but not quite officially.
<imbrandon> right, so opera has slacked on their commitment, and that is what i was saying
<webben_> imbrandon, I see.
<imbrandon> anyhow to get back to the main point, for nothing else but security updates alone ( among other things ) konq needs to grab it from our repos not their website
<imbrandon> was the main thing behind all this
<webben_> imbrandon, Does that mean that if it were added to commercial it /still/ wouldn't solve your problem?
<imbrandon> ( and upgrades and transitions etc )
<imbrandon> webben_: correct
<webben_> imbrandon, So you want to create packages within the Kubuntu repo analogous to the multiverse ones?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> your missing what its doing
<imbrandon> ok there is a package in multiverse that has flash
<imbrandon> instead of getting that flash on demand , it gets an unpackaged bin from adobe
<imbrandon> and that unpackaged bin cant be tracked or upgraded except manualy by the user, inwich case wouldent have it instaleld on demand
<webben_> by "demand" do you mean including the libflashplayer.so file directly inside the deb?
<imbrandon> no no no
* webben_ is confused
<imbrandon> forgot HOW the deb gets the program, the point is it does
<imbrandon> and then can be tracked via packagemanagement
<imbrandon> so i dont care if the deb does the same exact thing the script ion konq does
<webben_> what does the script currently in konq do?
<imbrandon> the konq script is still wrong becouse it dosent install new version and security updates when needed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's true indeed
<imbrandon> it gets the unpackaged bin from adobe
<imbrandon> a9 as does the deb ) 
<imbrandon> thats whewrre your getting confuised
<webben_> imbrandon, Ah so you're problem isn't with the packaging per se, just with Konqueror not grabbing any package at all, just downloading something from adobe's site
<imbrandon> exactly
<webben_> i mean, it's equivalent from your perspective whether konq grabs a deb from commercial/kubuntu rep/multiverse
<webben_> I see
<imbrandon> exactly
<webben_> it would be good if the KDE devs made that customizable
<webben_> so all the distros could set up their lists for konq
<imbrandon> its not even offical kde that does that , its a unoffical patch from kde-apps
<webben_> ah
<imbrandon> thus my hissy fit
<webben_> yes i can see that would be hissy-fit-inducing :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<webben_> But do you agree that should be a KDE-wide fix? Not just something Kubuntu has to hack on to it?
<webben_> I mean presumably any distribution using KDE could use something like that?
<imbrandon> oh definately , but the imediate problem is this is already in a stable release that needs fixed asap, THEN we can poke upstream if they want it
<webben_> So you want to patch Edgy?
<imbrandon> yes
<webben_> I see.
<imbrandon> other wise when feisty ( or a new flash player security update ) comes out , there will be headaches
<webben_> imbrandon, Would it not be easier to advise Edgy users to install from multiverse, and patch Fiesty?
<webben_> (Seeing as the Ubuntu Restricted Formats wiki page has always done it that way AFAIK.)
<imbrandon> webben_: not really, try reaching all 8+ million users , when i can just push a patch to edgy-updates and everyone gets it
<webben_> imbrandon, What happens if they've already installed the plugin using that script?
<webben_> will the file just get overwritten?
<imbrandon> the pactch must take that into account ( e.g thats what replaces in a package are for )
<imbrandon> yes
<webben_> imbrandon, What the replacement be conditional?
<webben_> I mean presumably you're patching Konq.
<webben_> So some users will have already installed Flash and some won't.
<webben_> So you'll presumably only want to install the Flash package if they've already installed Flash with the script?
<imbrandon> right, so the konq patch will need to call a shaell script as does out amarok now for mp3 support instead of getting it from adobe, the shell script will then determine if flash is already installed
<imbrandon> and choose what to do
<imbrandon> exactly
<webben_> I see. That makes sense to me, at least :)
<imbrandon> ( or atleaste advise them with a message that its unwise not to doso )
<imbrandon> btw , hello, im brandon :)
<imbrandon> ( one of the kubuntu dev type people ) 
<imbrandon> hehe
* imbrandon gets off the soapbox now
<webben_> ah, nice to meet you; I'm Ben ... I'm on the Ubuntu accessibility team, not that I do very much other than add bits and pieces to the wiki.
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> ^e
<Tonio_> grmpf...... broken again....
* imbrandon hugs Tonio_ 
<imbrandon> hahah papa stinky Tonio_ 
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> that's a libqt issue....
<Tonio_> ^^
<imbrandon> whats broke ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ^e
<Tonio_> can't write this anymore correctly
<Tonio_> ^a ^u
<Tonio_> e
<imbrandon> ahh the french letter ?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> I had to fix this for edgy, and the same problem is there again ;)
<Tonio_> I was looking at kio-apt + kpkgmanager....
<Tonio_> seems a very nice way to install/remove packages
<imbrandon> heh yea i looked at kpackage too
<imbrandon> its kinda clunky for joe
<imbrandon> i've actualy been looking at smart more
<webben_> Does KDE have an equivalent to Gnome's System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout options?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bah if you had en entry in kmenu to go to apt:/
<webben_> Because that allows you to set up a compose key and stuff
<Tonio_> it is easy to use
<Tonio_> webben_: it does of course but it is broken
<webben_> ah
<webben_> Tonio_, Is it actually part of the desktop environments, or are those control panels just a front-end to some X configuration file somewhere?
<Tonio_> webben_: qt-x11-free is the package causing problems
<Tonio_> webben_: the issue is in the qt packages, not X
<Tonio_> I don't have the issue in a tty
<imbrandon> hrm if you could install and remove and upgrade ( not just search with kio_apt ) it would rock
<imbrandon> it could easly replace adept
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you can :)
<Tonio_> it even supports dist-upgrade, which adept doesn't
<imbrandon> how ?
<Tonio_> kio-apt uses kpkgmanager
<Tonio_> and this supports dist-upgrade
<imbrandon> i dont see any install / remove  / upgrade stuff
<Tonio_> the only thing is the support of debconf eventually, I don't know if it works$
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you need to install kpkgmanager
<Tonio_> rebuild it from source against edgy and it works
<Tonio_> take the source from the debian repo on the official website
<imbrandon> then kio_apt will automaticly know its installed ?
<Tonio_> when kpkgmanager is installed it brings you the install, remove etc...... buttons
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup
<imbrandon> nice i'll have to try that when i get home
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes ;)
<imbrandon> i have to get into the shower and leave for a meeting in a few minutes
* imbrandon puts it on the todo
<Tonio_> I'm testing but that WAY faster adept is and really, a web interface is so nice in my opinion....
<imbrandon> Tonio_: so are you gonna fix the konq thing? or do you want me to ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: imho anything is better than adept , shhhhh
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon: lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://toio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture8.png
<Tonio_> imbrandon: remove button is there
<imbrandon> as for as an update notifyier i'm sure we coudl whip one up in gambas or python to call kio_apt when needed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, we could do that easilly
<imbrandon> ahh nice
<Tonio_> imbrandon: honnestly, a kio as the default package manager would be so cool in my opinion
<imbrandon> ok yea i'll look at this when i get home
<Tonio_> and easy to integrate (css kubuntu theme)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea , this would have been nice to review at UDS
<imbrandon> Tonio_: exactly
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'll put the package in my repo
<imbrandon> its not in ours now ?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I will do so that we all can test this
<imbrandon> just make sure its packaged good and upload to feisty as NEW ( once we all test it )
<imbrandon> but yea sounds like a great idea
<Tonio_> and the point is that is really maintained
<imbrandon> lets get all the kinks worked out and we'll petition Riddell , hehehe
<Tonio_> compared to adept...
<Tonio_> I'm sure upstream could do some specific stuff for an eventual kubuntu integration
<Tonio_> the code is very little
<imbrandon> seems VERY fast too
<imbrandon> wow Tonio_ great find
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes search is fast
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab i MUST run now , i'll be back in about ~5 hours
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and it works with kdesu :)
<Tonio_> soooooooooooo cool
<imbrandon> hahah yea , rock on
<imbrandon> if your not on when i get back leave me a PM with the package url
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Tonio_> wow !
<Tonio_> imbrandon: kpkgmanager integrates to ksystray :)
<Tonio_> kicker sorry
<Tonio_> can REALLY be used as a replacement to adept
<Jucato> ooh new package manager?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup :)
<Tonio_> upstream is french so I'll contact him for improvement ideas
<Jucato> nice :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: but it can already be compared with adept
<Tonio_> very smooth
<imbrandon> Tonio_: is it in debian ?
<Jucato> mornfall seemed to have made some commits for Adept last week
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I don't know
* Jucato wonders what will happen to Adept, and what ever happened to KPackage...
<imbrandon> wow very active upstream too
<imbrandon> Activity Percentile (last week) : 97.94
<Jucato> There's a Debian package available in KDE-Apps for KPkgManager: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11459
<imbrandon> yea Tonio_ i wanna see this , upload your packages
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm porting correctly and upload to my repo
<Tonio_> http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it still misses a direct access to apt:/ from the systray for example, but that can be added easilly
<Tonio_> should be hard to patch for a perfect ubuntu integration
<Tonio_> the only missing thing is a source.list manager
<Tonio_> but that will be done for feisty
<imbrandon> yup
<Tonio_> so that's not an issue, we will just have to had a link :)
<imbrandon> and it looks like its the same upstream as kioapt
<Tonio_> that's really promissing
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes it is
<imbrandon> and we already have kioapt
<Tonio_> I'll contact him after the tests with a few improvement ideas
<imbrandon> ( installed by default i think ) 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes we have it by default
<Jucato> yep
<imbrandon> wow very cool, i'll be soo happy when we can get rid of adept
<Tonio_> imbrandon: anyway, we will need to provide a good interface for kio-apt, but that's easy (css)
<imbrandon> yea i'll work on some css today, thats how i make my money day to day , so i should be able to do that
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> well the combinason of kio-apt, kpkgmanager and the new sources.list manager looks like the perfect replacement
<imbrandon> i was working on a sources.list manager too, is there one in kio_apt ?
<Jucato> how about update manager/notifier?
<imbrandon> Jucato: its there
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bo that's not done
<Jucato> nice
<Jucato> goodbye Adept! :)
<imbrandon> looks like the code is very small too
<imbrandon> good
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the idea is probably to add the "manage repos" button in the systray icon, to use the new apps we will do
<imbrandon> yea
<Tonio_> provide a "search" button launching konqueror
<Tonio_> eveything is easy to do :)
<Tonio_> that really rocks ;)
<imbrandon> ok gone
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay here is the plan : come back toonight so that we can test this together and get the "implementation plan"
<Tonio_> okay ? :)
<Jucato> how about a confirmation dialog box before performing a certain task? (which Adept never does)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yup, sounds perfect
<Riddell> sources.list manager will be a port of what's in the ubuntu update-manager tool
<Riddell> and I doubt very much that kpkgmanager can replace adept
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should test it really
<imbrandon> Riddell: i dunno, it looks very very muchso already
<Tonio_> Riddell: the combinason of kpkgmanager and kio-apt is very impressive
<imbrandon> and its VERYU VEYR fast
<Tonio_> a very few changes needed but that can really be done in my opinion
<gnomefreak> is there a repo for kpkg-manager? would rather not have to get it from kde-apps.org
<Tonio_> good interface with css, search button on kpkgmanager systray icon, and that's it
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: my repo in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: ty
<Tonio_> and an autostart option for kpkgmanager
<Tonio_> the only missing feature is "popup the user when a new upgrade is possible"
<Tonio_> that misses, but I can ask upstream to implement this
<Tonio_> this is the only thing missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: and is performs "real" dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> not like adept
<Riddell> in what way does adept not perform dist-upgrade?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah adept does an upgrade, not a dist-upgrade afaik
<Tonio_> that was on mornfall's plan
<Riddell> no, it does dist-upgrade if you click "full upgrade"
<Jucato> Full Upgrade (which is the default visible button) does dist-upgrade. Safe Upgrade does upgrade, afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum okay I was wrong on that point then
<gnomefreak> adept in feisty is asking for su password when i use my password for user its telling me wrong password
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes that'll be fixed today, Riddell uploaded a fix
<gnomefreak> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, kpkgmanager seems to use debconf correctly too....
<gnomefreak> :) installing it now
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: don't forget that's just "default packaging", so you have to consider the result without any implementation ;)
<Tonio_> and also imagin the potential implementation that can be done
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i know :)
<gnomefreak> ty for warning 
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> i guess its all admin apps 
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: what ?
<gnomefreak> the permissions issue 
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> we have to wait for kdelibs to be on the repos
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> kio-apt is being upgraded atm
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes, also you have to manually install kpkgmanager and launch it
<Tonio_> I'm preparing the list of missing things to send an email to upstream
<Tonio_> the "notifier" option would be great
<gnomefreak> i did i tried launching it and i get the permissions issue so im waiting for Riddell's fix
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: launch it as normal user
<gnomefreak> oh
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: it works as user and prompts you for the password for installation
<Tonio_> that doesn't work at the moment
<Tonio_> but you can still launch it
<Jucato> Tonio_: what's your opinion on a confirmation dialog box before the package manager performs an action (install or remove)? preferably one that can be turned on/off
<Tonio_> Jucato: that would be "too much" in my opinion
<Tonio_> I mean, why confirming when a user as already click on the "install" button ? 
<gnomefreak> i like it. its alot lighter than adept and easy to use :)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: the idea is a systray link to "search" that would launch kio-apt
<gnomefreak> cool
<Jucato> Tonio_: a lot of the complaints I encountered about Adept before was that it didn't tell the user, in a prominent way, what will be installed or removed, except through the status bar or by click on Preview Changes. I'm not sure if kpkgmanger shows all these info prominently (as I have no way of testing it)
<Tonio_> and also something like the icon blinking when new upgrades are available
<Tonio_> because there is already a systray integration
<Tonio_> then you just have to click and it performs the upgrade or something like that
<Tonio_> Jucato: ah !
<Tonio_> Jucato: I think kpkgmanager already does that
<Tonio_> Jucato: I need to wait for kdelibs to test deeply
<Jucato> then that's really great news! :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: but as the code is very little (about 500K)
<gnomefreak> if its running in background all the time (atleast im assuming that will happen if it blinks for updates) how can we use terminal while its open?
<Tonio_> we should be able to patch very easilly
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: you mean ?
<Jucato> Adept's usability really needs a lot of work, but I'm not sure if the author is willing make those changes
<Tonio_> I don't understand the questio
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: it dosent lok dpkg, only probes it at intevals
<gnomefreak> ah
<imbrandon> lock*
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's the problem in fact, mornfall doesn't have a lot of time, and adept's code is said to be VERY complex
<Tonio_> imbrandon: exactly yes
<gnomefreak> so it will do same thing update-manager does atm where a few times a day it runs update
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it also can be used from command line afaics :) hehe
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<Jucato> which is what adept_notifier is supposed to do also, right?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes i believe
<Tonio_> of course kpkgmanager isn't perfect, but it can be improved to our needs very easilly I think
<Tonio_> that's the point, while touching adept is a very complicated thing
<Jucato> hopefully, it won't end up like Adept in the long run :)
<Tonio_> the other point is that kpkgmanager is very activelly maintained
<gnomefreak> just a thought for future can we make kpkgmanager draw bigger window on start up?
<Tonio_> Jucato: well, let's test this, list the improvements ideas and contact upstream (I'll do since he is french too)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes we of course can
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: sure, but most interaction will be done with kio_apt
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: kpkgmanager is there for auto-upgrade, will contain link to manage packages
<Tonio_> everything else is in kio-apt
<gnomefreak> ok that is something i have to play with to understand what it does (kio-apt
<Tonio_> imbrandon: debconf works hehe :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: oh, access to changelogs would also be nice :)
<Tonio_> really cool
<imbrandon> yea i noticed
<Jucato> gnomefreak: apt:/ in Konqueror
<gnomefreak> oh
<imbrandon> and even manage packages should be in kio_apt
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, that's just a link to add to the css/xhtml part
<imbrandon> realy only the notifier isnt
<Jucato> gnomefreak: a really nifty utility to have
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and also a link in the systray right click menu should be there
<imbrandon> right , but not "search" , more like "manage software"
<imbrandon> but yea
<Tonio_> yes
<gnomefreak> Jucato: by the looks of things it is a front end to packages.ubuntu.com maybe not that site but a simular site maybe LP
<imbrandon> and realy that should be on the kmenu not the icon
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's a front end to apt-cache, dpkg, and packages.ubuntu.com, all in one convenient page/interface
<gnomefreak> sweet
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bah that should be on the kmenu (just a desktop file opening konqueror) and also on the icon in my opinion
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we'll do that toonight :)
<imbrandon> yup yup
<Tonio_> imbrandon: now >>>> GO !
<Tonio_> tou shouldn't be there anymore :)
<imbrandon> lol
<gnomefreak> oh this is cool
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: and fast :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<imbrandon> and works 
<Tonio_> searching is really fast yes
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> so fast
<Jucato> kpkgmanager fanboys :)
<Tonio_> can someone kick imbrandon please ? I'll miss his interview !
<gnomefreak> file search uses apt-file? or alike?
<imbrandon> its not for another hour
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: dpkg, afaik. apt-file isn't installed by default
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes it does
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> screw gnome
<imbrandon> apt-cache, not apt-file
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is that if a switch is possible, we will need to document everything, since that'll be veryyyyyyyyyyyyy different from the way adept works
<Jucato> now, all we need is a KDE port of gdebi... (or maybe kpkgmanager will be able to handle that as well?)
<imbrandon> i bet we could make kio_apt handle it
<gnomefreak> thats a hard one
<imbrandon> Jucato: 
<Tonio_> Jucato: no it isn't........ but we can ask upstream for that eventually
<Jucato> nice :)
<gnomefreak> kio-apt maybe but making kpkgmanager do it will cause alot of bloat :(
<Tonio_> well let's integrate it first, then contact upstream and see if he is interested in helping us :)
<Tonio_> the idea of having his software as default package manager of one of the most famous kde distros can help :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> finally, a fast package manager that will almost be as powerful as KPackage (which was more powerful than Adept anyway)
<Tonio_> and the other thing is : kde4
<Tonio_> this is maintained stuff, so he'll probably port that to kde4
<Tonio_> concerning adept.............
<Jucato> who will have the honor of breaking the news to mornfall? :)
<gnomefreak> has it been decided to add it by default and pull adept? i didnt think that was really an option although it s agreat idea
<Jucato> not decided yet. Riddel doesn't seem convinced yet anyway
<Tonio_> we only are testing
<Tonio_> nothing is decided of course
<gnomefreak> i would wait til after testing to tell mornfall ;)
<Tonio_> it just is a potential solution
<Jucato> heh, now I want to install feisty just for this... :P
* gnomefreak has very few problems on feisty atm
<Tonio_> let's test, implement, contact upstream to get the changes in, and then only, when everyone, including the people on a kubuntu-meeting agrees, we'll eventually pull adept
<Tonio_> but the chances are very little :)
<gnomefreak> 2.6.19-6 kernel isnt finished yet but alo not installed by upgrade anyway
<Tonio_> the only thing is :
<Tonio_> it already replaces adept-manager correctly
<Tonio_> it replaces adept-installer
<Tonio_> it works with debconf correctly, while adept doesn't
<Tonio_> it doesn't replace adept-installer
<gnomefreak> you mean updater?
<Tonio_> it doesn't replace adept-notifier (but could do easilly with a very little patch)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: no I mean installer
<Tonio_> the kde equivalent of app-install
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: you said it did than you said it didnt so i was wondering
<Jucato> hehe
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: adept-manager and adept-installer are different applications
<Jucato> adept_manager, adept_updater, adept_installer, adept_notifier
<gnomefreak> Tonio_ > it replaces adept-installer
<Jucato>  <Tonio_> it replaces adept-installer || <Tonio_> it doesn't replace adept-installer
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: oups sorry :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tonio_> it replaces the "adept from command line"
<gnomefreak> it doesnt replace it sounds right
<gnomefreak> ok
<Tonio_> but doesn't replace "adept_installer"
<Tonio_> replaces adept_batch, that's the one ;)
<Jucato> ah
* gnomefreak was never fond of adept. that is one reason i was never a full kubuntu user all my pcs have 5 or so DE's on them
<Jucato> I tried really hard to like Adept... but failed miserably :P
<Tm_T> I love apt-get
* gnomefreak too
<Tonio_> Jucato: well adept is still the best kde app to manage debian packages....
* hunger got to like aptitude as well.
<Tonio_> Jucato: but if a new solution is out, we have to have a look
<Jucato> I use apt-get and aptitude (depends on the circumstance). but with autoremove, I might use aptitude less...
<Tonio_> Jucato: doesn't mean it'll go in in any way
<gnomefreak> other than removing kernels and installing kernels i use apt-get aptitude for everything else related to apt
<gnomefreak> Jucato: the problem im seeing is autoremove is it repeats what you are doing
<Jucato> Tonio_: it won't go, unless the author stops maintaining it... which hopefully won't happen
<gnomefreak> apt-get remove nvidia-glx   autoremove says nvidia-glx is not needed use autoremove to remove it :(
<gnomefreak> kind of redundant if you ask me
<Jucato> heh I haven't really tried autoremove yet. I let aptitude handle the metapackages for me :)
* gnomefreak wont install kubuntu-deskto with aptitude
<Jucato> not unless I was using Ubuntu and wanted to test Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> the koops or whatever the openoffice thing for kde gets installed with aptitude and all it does is lag the hell out of me
<Jucato> openoffice.org-kde?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> ill get the name hodl plaase
<Tonio_> Riddell: you re-added kubuntu_84_group_toolbar_viewmode_icons.diff to kdebase package ?
<gnomefreak> or not
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it was finally decided to remove it during the UDS (that's even in the multimedia simplification spec)
<gnomefreak> oooqs-kde
<gnomefreak> iirc that is a recomends or a suggested and it took me weeks to find out why it was lagging so bad remove tha tand all was good
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ah, you used aptitude with Recommends on
<gnomefreak> you can use it with recommends off?
<Jucato> sudo aptitude install -R
<gnomefreak> oh
<Jucato> I think the default behavior can also be changed, but I forgot what's the correct entry to put in ~/.aptitude/config
<gnomefreak> can always set alias to always run -R
<Jucato> yep
<gnomefreak> in bash
<Jucato> or set the behavior using aptitude's GUI
<gnomefreak> will be doing that as it makes more sense 
<gnomefreak> aptitudes gui = adept/synaptic?
<Jucato> no. the ncurses-based gui.
<Jucato> run "aptitude" or "sudo aptitude"
<Jucato> (in the terminal)
<gnomefreak> oh has to try this brb
<Jucato> have fun :)
<gnomefreak> ah yes i remember this now
* Tonio_ out for a couple of hours
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping kamion or mdz today to provide an sru to edgy concerning digikam
<Jucato> can I install edgy then just upgrade to feisty? or is there some special voodoo I need to do first? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's up with digikam?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes (usualy development version disclaimer applies)
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks! :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: files conflicting between digikam and showfoto
<Tonio_> my fault.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's fixed in feisty but needs to be fixed in edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the kubuntu_84_group_toolbar_viewmode_icons.diff patch, did you just missed that it was removed or did you really want it in ?
<Riddell> I probably just missed it, but if it's the one that makes the file manager modes into 1 button I want to keep it
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes it is this one...
<gnomefreak> 4:3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu6  what does the a.dfsg mean? beta?
<Riddell> the "a" means debian uploaded an unreleased 3.5.5 tar which KDE later made a fixed version of before release
<Riddell> the dfsg means it has been edited to follow the debian free software guidelines
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> might be reading this wrong but are we setting up for kde 4 on feisty?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: not by default, but we want all the packages in
<gnomefreak> k
<nixternal> good mornin'
<gnomefreak> morning
<Jucato> morning nixternal!
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> imbrandon: ping? 
<fdoving> anyone available for a kopete upload to edgy-proposed?
<Riddell> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> preparing.. hang on.
<fdoving> Riddell: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/edgy-proposed/
<fdoving> it's the exact same as the debdiff from the SRU bug, except version number change.
<Riddell> fdoving: uploaded
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> sebas: around?
<Riddell> actually, seaLne probably better
<allee> fdoving: hi, fabo tagged kwlan 0.5.6-1 today on alioth. But I only he only see s/.gz/.bz2/ in the watch file.  I only tried watch files once with an sf account AFAIR and had no problem.
<allee> fdoving: maybe it's best to report the redirect problem on pkg-kde-extras.  If there a bug, we should report a bug against whatever pkg contains the script
<fdoving> allee: the problem is with dpatch-get-origtargz, watch files as used by uscan works nicely. but dpatch-get-orig.. doesn't handle all the fancy uscan formats.
<fdoving> allee: pkg-kde-extras as in the mailinglist? 
<allee> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> he didn't use any of my changes.
<allee> fabo: ^^ have you seen fdoving post on pkg-kde-talk?
<fdoving> hi toma.
<fdoving> allee: i pinged him in debian-qt-kde too. :)
<toma> hi 
<fdoving> I'll have to subscribe to the kde-extras mailinglists.
<crimsun> imbrandon: objdump is the most reliable, but you have to hand-walk the dependencies after that.
<allee> fdoving: pkg-kde-{commits,extras} are a good way to see what's going on.  pkg-kde-talk is seldomly used (#debian-qt-kde) is the main channel (like with kubuntu-devel ;)
<fdoving> allee: i'm subscribed to pkg-kde-commits and just recently subscribed to -talk. need to subscribe to -extras too :)
<Tm_T> Hmm, I noticed something weird...
<Mez> me? 
<Hawkwind> Tm_T: We already know nixternal is weird :P
<Hawkwind> Hah Mez
<Tm_T> For example, if you change tab colour in konsole, in colour dialog there's "forty colours" palette.
<Tm_T> But IIRC that should be "Fourty"
<Tm_T> I'm using en_GB, anyone can confirm this?
<Hawkwind> In en_US it would be Forty
<Hawkwind> I'm not sure about _GB though
<Hawkwind> I'd surely assume it should be Fourty
<Mez> in _GB it is forty
<Hawkwind> Ah, I know GB adds 'u' in some places where we don't have it. It's confusing to remember which is which
<Tm_T> Hmm, I can't remember seen "forty" before.
<Tm_T> And what I've learned, "forty" should be false.
<Mez> ?
<Tm_T> But then again, it might be this fever I got.
<Tm_T> Mez: HAve been studying english ~10 years or so.
<Mez> Tm_T, forty is correct
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-en-gb
<Tm_T> Hmh.
<Tm_T> But that doesn't sound right.
<Mez> It IS
<Tm_T> Mez: I didn't said it's not right, but it doesn't _sound_ right.
<Tm_T> Sound & feel.
<Tm_T> Anyway, doesn't matter really. =)
<Tm_T> Sleep, maybe I get it tomorrow. ->
<fdoving> Riddell: are you doing kdebase uploads? could you replace the patch attached in bug 67610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67610 in kdebase "Typing error in a script for Khelpcenter" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67610
<Riddell> fdoving: added to my todo
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks.
<fdoving> there is also bug 59059
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59059 in kdeedu "Spelling error in KVocTrain (Vocabulary Trainer) app." [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59059
<fdoving> patch attached.
<fdoving> (debdiff).
* Riddell appends to TODO
* fdoving ticks them as done in todo. :)
<fdoving> basket is nice.
<Roey> hi!
<Roey> I heard Python+KDE is to be found here
<_Sime> what do you need to know?
<Roey> EVERYTHING.
<Roey> _Sime:  I just lvoe python ;)
<Roey> and KDE
<Roey> and I like to code python+kde in my own little utilities.
<Roey> haggai:  yo
<_Sime> good
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> with the C++ bindings, I get this feeling that I need a whole different user account from which to develop within.
<Roey> I don't get that feeling with the Python bindings,
<Roey> simply because there's no Make process involved
<Roey> so I can run the app right from where I develop it..
<_Sime> yeah. I've become allergic to build systems. (after auto*)
<Roey> _Sime:  so how does the standard PyKDE process go, then?
<Roey> there's no build system there?
<Roey> (I'm talking about the standard practices among the kubuntu-devel community)
<_Sime> There is a kind of install system though. http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/index.html
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> thanks _Sime 
<_Sime> and there will most likely be a "standard" way in KDE 4.
<Roey> there was also this one app
<Roey> Lime?
<Roey> Luma?
<Roey> An LDAP browser in python+kde
<Roey> Luma, that's it.
* _Sime runs off to go do some sport.
<Roey> heh
* Riddell considers toning down the k3b success sound
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that already done in k-d-s ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought I had already removed that sound
<Riddell> I just got it ripping a CD in k3b
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes it is already done
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have a k3b.eventsrc file in ~ ?
<Tonio_> all sounds are disabled in kds
<Riddell> nope
<Tonio_> hum..........
<Riddell> I also don't have one in /usr/share/k-d-s
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> maybe I missed the installation of that file......... let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope I have it.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/k3b.eventsrc
<Riddell> my k-d-s knows nothing of it
<Riddell> in edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah yes, but that's done in feisty :)
<Riddell> ah hah
<Tonio_> that's part of the "media simplification"
<Riddell> genius
<Tonio_> I gave k3b love a bit ;)
<Tonio_> I also removed the "auto eject"
<Tonio_> that's very annoying when you for example blank a cd before burning
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you have a look at kio-apt/kpkgmanager ?
<Tonio_> I'm really impressed by the possibilities of that combinason, really !
<Riddell> not yet
<Tonio_> I know you're not "hot" with the idea of replacing adept, but I think we can get everything done, in a very easy way, with it
<Tonio_> of course apt:/ needs html improvement and kpkgmanager needs patching to tell users that updates are available
<Tonio_> but we'll try to get something better with imbrandon and then we may eventually rediscuss this :)
<fdoving> kio-apt/kpkgmanager is not actively developed.
<fdoving> fyi.
<Tonio_> fdoving: isn't it ?
<fdoving> Hasn't changed much since the first time I packages kio-apt, for.. breezy or hoary.. don't remember exactly.
<fdoving> breezy probably.
<Tonio_> fdoving: argh, 2005 !
<Tonio_> fdoving: I missed the year, only looked at the month for the last news date hehe :)
<Tonio_> I though it was a month ago
<Tonio_> http://lpnotfr.free.fr/
<Tonio_> fdoving: you're right it seems abandoned........
<fdoving> adept is the best out there.. afaik.
<fdoving> for kde that is.
<Tonio_> fdoving: in fact upstream maintains the debian package but not the tarball....
* Riddell pokes Tonio_ for making a 1700 line diff to k-d-s with changelog entry of "various changes"
<Tonio_> fdoving: this is why I saw entries in the debian/changelog
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I know :) but I also added "see changelog for details"
<Tonio_> Riddell: there was too much changes to tell everything with the commit message
<Riddell> may I suggest copy and paste :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: debian/changelog is complete, but the bzr commit message isn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah aren't bzr commit messages supposed to be small ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/36
<Tonio_> looks a bit hudge no ? :)
<Riddell> there's no reason for commit messages to be small
<fdoving> Tonio_: does the workaround for session management work? 
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes it does
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll copy/paste in the future then ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw, preloading one konq session gives better performances globally
<fdoving> I had 3.. 
<fdoving> but.. i think you have the wrong bugnumber.. 
<fdoving> http://bugs.kde.org/135999
<fdoving> doesn't look correct.
<Tonio_> fdoving: http://kpkgmanager.cvs.sourceforge.net/kpkgmanager/kpkgmanager/kio-apt/src/
<Tonio_> fdoving: you're definitly right :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: rpm.cpp 34 hours.
<fdoving> dpkg.cpp 34 hours.
<fdoving> accepting patches from debian.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes but this is the only modification in month and month
<Tonio_> fdoving: no, this is the correct bug number :)
<fdoving> ~years.
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> then i'm thinking of another issue..
<Tonio_> fdoving: this also workarrounds the error since a preloaded konqueror avoids the crash
<fdoving> ok. maybe add a comment to the bug with that information? 
<Tonio_> fdoving: bah if mornfall uploaded changes recently to adept, maybe we should just simply forget kio-apt....
<fdoving> kio-apt is nice to have... apt:/ is handy.. but for package management.. i think adept with some UI changes, and upgrades has potential.
<Tonio_> fdoving: well no need to comment because I'm explaining in the bug that konqueror should be killed to avoid any preloaded session
<fdoving> ok.
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you aware that kubuntu-desktop is not installable on feisty ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<fdoving> kopete failed to build on powerpc and i386, in feisty.
<fdoving> hmm.
<fdoving> how often will the buildds retry building? 
<fdoving> .. will they at all, if not poked? 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-21
<fdoving> Tonio_: ping?
<fdoving> anyone around for kio-apt a upload to main?
<fdoving> Riddell: ping ^^ if you're around http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/kio-apt/
<fdoving> good nite.
<Tonio_> fdoving: pong
<Tonio_> fdoving: what does it change ? we already have kio-apt in the repos no ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: can you do a kio-apt upload to main? http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/kio-apt/ 
<fdoving> Tonio_: it adds feisty sections to the dropdown menu.
<Tonio_> fdoving: okay will look and upload :)
<fdoving> thanks. :)
<fdoving> Riddell: tonio fixed it, sorry about the noise. :)
<fdoving> and good nite to all.
<Mez> minghua ping
<robotgeek> imbrandon: is there a possiblity of seeing amarok 1.4.4 for dapper?
<imbrandon> robotgeek: it should be in dapper-backports , if its not i'll see what i can do about getting it backported
<robotgeek> hmm, okay. i am scared of backports. it always screws my system up. 
<imbrandon> heh , umm well it will NEVER hit -updates if thats what your asking
<robotgeek> this time it was complaining about libvisual or so, i think (for 1.4.3)
<imbrandon> right, thats the need for backports , it becouse of new libs etc
<robotgeek> oh okay. alrite, i will be patitent
* Jucato wonders if it will be put in -backports or in the kubuntu.org repos...
<imbrandon> Jucato: backports
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon> robotgeek: yea it looks to be only 1.4.3 in dapper backports, i'll get a new version there soonish
<Jucato> imbrandon: Dapper users will be very thankful :)
<robotgeek> imbrandon: no, problem. my 1.4.1 works without issues, i wanna try (and showoff) to my amarok denied friends
<imbrandon> bah, they should be using edgy unless they have it on a server imho, but thats just mho :)
<imbrandon> Jucato: ^
<robotgeek> imbrandon: i just dont want to fix what ain't broken
<Jucato> probably. except the upgrade to Edgy is a bit scary. unless of course they're willing to do a fresh install, then Edgy is the way to go! :)
* robotgeek wonders what is new in edgy. (hopes not crashiness)
<imbrandon> robotgeek: i used to say that too , untill i ran accross what your running accross now :) in my experince you will more likely break a system even if one or two things are backported then upgrade the whole system because of libs and interaction etc
<imbrandon> so its a war between new shiney and stable :)
<crimsun> I don't intro people to edgy.
<crimsun> that way madness lies.
<robotgeek> stable over shiny on this machine, i actually do some work on this one :)
<imbrandon> Jucato: you must not have preformed many upgrades in your lifetime :) yes upgrading always is a bit tedius , its not a one click process like we would like it BUT its shitloads better than anything every prior on ANY os or distro :)
<robotgeek> well, on kubuntu its mostly 3.5.5, which i already have. so, no biggie
<jdong> imbrandon: I've ok'ed it for edgy-backports already (I see you did too anyway)
<jdong> imbrandon: not sure about dapper :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: yeah. I've only done 2 upgrades. Breezy to Dapper and Dapper to Edgy. but Edgy was more tedious. and that's also based on a lot of users' experience (but they're usually at fault)
<imbrandon> jdong: well thats edgy backports, it will take source changes to goto dapper
<imbrandon> jdong: 
<jdong> imbrandon: I thought so :)
<robotgeek> imbrandon: i hope you remember that i am still a loyal ppc user :)
<imbrandon> robotgeek: as am i :)
<jdong> heck these days I don't remember what I've tried to build and what I' haven't :)
<Jucato> jdong: or whether you've built them against the correct release? :P
<imbrandon> jdong: thats why its good to stick to the proggrams you know, keeps the QA up
<jdong> Jucato: I'm gonna smack you :)
<crimsun> I remember at least one. It starts with an 'f' and ends with an "Oh no you're not!"
<Jucato> jdong: well, you are geographically nearer to me than the other devs (I presume)
<jdong> crimsun: hehe :)
<imbrandon> crimsun: hehe
<Jucato> hehe
<jdong> for the record I've become much more careful after that :)
<Jucato> only time will tell... :)
<imbrandon> *COUGH*you still need to become a MOTU *COUGH*
<imbrandon> heheh
<Jucato> :)
<jdong> imbrandon: that's on my todo list
* imbrandon got the job today , or i should say got an offer letter , but i'm going to accept it :)
<imbrandon> jdong: i know, just rasin ya a bit
<nixternal> hola!
<robotgeek> imbrandon: congrats!
<jdong> imbrandon: I'll come nag you when the time comes :D
<crimsun> imbrandon: nice!
<ajmitch> imbrandon: the local sysadmin job?
<imbrandon> ajmitch: yea the GSI one 
<ajmitch> sweet
<nixternal> gsi the internet provider?
<ajmitch> now you can be a bum no longer :)
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea
<nixternal> isp rather
<nixternal> holy jesus, in KC?
<imbrandon> not ISP
<imbrandon> hosting
<robotgeek> free internet for all, lol!
<nixternal> they used to ISP, and host
<imbrandon> and colo stuff
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> dude, they bought a company i used to work for
<imbrandon> they dont do any end user internet though
<nixternal> or partnered with them
<nixternal> i met a couple of their techs a couple years back
<ajmitch> so how will this cut into your ubuntu time?
<robotgeek> imbrandon: congrats anyways, i gotta run now. bbl
<imbrandon> yea they are huge, they bought a ton of companies
<imbrandon> robotgeek: thanks
<imbrandon> ajmitch: i dont think much, they actualy run all redhat and ubuntu boxen ( migrating to ubuntu )
<nixternal> they used to have colo space at equinox in chicago when they took over 3rd coast..they took over all our win dns servers
<nixternal> we had sun boxes they phased out
<imbrandon> i mean obviously SOME, but i think they will be leanant with me too
<imbrandon> ajmitch: ^
<nixternal> imbrandon: they used to have this admin, big mike i think...i called him cornfed...he was a big ol' boy
<nixternal> he did all of the ms commerce servers
<imbrandon> one thing i did find out that i can say without fear of the NDA ( LOL ) is visa ( as in the cc company ) and burgerking, and walmart are their 3 bigest customers
<imbrandon> ajmitch: ^
<ajmitch> imbrandon: not bad
<ajmitch> someone get me a job, please :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: if i remember correctly...they use a 3rd party for their db work, and my buddy jeremy does some db work either for them or some of their clients
<crimsun> ajmitch: why not work for Canonical? :)
<imbrandon> move here to kc, i sure i could, they seem to be hiring a ton of people ( they just opened the 3rd DC here in kansas city )
<ajmitch> crimsun: they'd never have me :)
<ajmitch> crimsun: silly question, honestly
* imbrandon would still love to get that call from mdz someday
<imbrandon> heh
* nixternal loves getting mad checks for sitting on his arse...please don't call me for a job offer
<crimsun> never know til you try
<imbrandon> nixternal: no they do it inhouese, i went on a tour today and met a ton of people
* ajmitch wonders how many canonical job offers crimsun has had to turn down so far
<nixternal> i will ask him...i did t1 conversions in KC years back (the sonnet their t1s were on..change the sonnet to a oc12 sonnet, which im sure is larger now)
<imbrandon> crimsun: yea i had a little chat with him and mark at UDS that got my hopes up, but the process takes months from what benc and others told me
<nixternal> i believe they have dual 48s now
<imbrandon> nixternal: more like 7 ( pierd from 3 providers ) at each DC
<imbrandon> is what i seen today
<imbrandon> they run the 1and1 noc in KC and 2 of their own
<nixternal> well i know 2 provers of anythign over oc12 in our region, att/sbc and global
<imbrandon> anyhow , yes i was/am psyced about it
<nixternal> i have a glass layout of the midwest from working on a dc build project the past 2 years
<nixternal> thats cool bro, congrats
<imbrandon> this is like my 2nd dream job ( other than canonical heheh )
<nixternal> nothing like owning your company
<imbrandon> yea there is , heheh, i hated running my own company, i mean i liked the freedom, but i hated all the "business" end of it
<nixternal> i just need to make it profitable again
<nixternal> i love the business end
<ajmitch> imbrandon: congrats anyway
<imbrandon> ajmitch: thanks bro
* ajmitch gets back to php coding
<imbrandon> i mean what can be better than to get paid to make sure a few hundred linux and sun boxen stay up and secure :)
<nixternal> get paid for sitting on your arse ;p
<nixternal> keeping you belly secure
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> ya, i have 2 prospects now which i have been donating a little time to...one is a startup in mexico ;) just where i want to be, and the other is a startup in london (not greece, but close enough)
* imbrandon looks at his TODO
* nixternal has an empty todo
<crimsun> it's great, I don't even have a TODO. I have a DON'TDO
<crimsun> everything else is a TODO :/
<nixternal> hahah
<imbrandon> crimsun: hahaha
<nixternal> i wonder who added me to the op team
<imbrandon> on LP ?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> one of 2 people from what i can see
<imbrandon> hrm , probably a mistake as those have to be approved by the CC
<nixternal> i got ops in motu at that
<crimsun> everyone has ops in motu
<nixternal> oh
<crimsun> it's open access
<nixternal> ahhh
<imbrandon> crimsun: not anymore, i fixed that last night
<crimsun> oh, right
<imbrandon> err rob fixed that
<nixternal> imbrandon: since when do they have to be approved by the cc?  don't see that anywhere..i just see 2 people that have the powah to hook ya up
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> now im not on the team..right as i said that too
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal: yes, they can physicly add you to the list , but new irc op team members have to be "ok"'d by the CC
<imbrandon> always been like that afaik, but soon it will be done by the irc council
<imbrandon> ( just like the forums council and motu one etc )
<nixternal> ahhh
<ajmitch> council grayskull!
<imbrandon> bwhahah
<ajmitch> ie, dholbach & the motu trinity
<ajmitch> any bets on who it'll actually be?
* ajmitch thinks dholbach, laserjock, imbrandon, crimsun, siretart
<imbrandon> no idea, i figured it would be dholbach laserjock me crimsun and you
<imbrandon> but i guess we'll see 
* nixternal holds up a sign "Will Package for Food"
* freeflying upgrading to feisty
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2549
<Hawkwind> What exactly does a person have to do to get an app packaged for the next release ?
<Hawkwind> Do we file a bug/wishlist or what ?
<imbrandon> no you either a) package it and put it on revu b) convince a MOTU to doso c) add it to the list and *hope* someone see's it and cares to package it
<imbrandon> ( here is the url for c) , but its the leaste likely for it to happen , https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Candidates )
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: You'd be the one to care about it actually 
<crimsun> hint: (b) and (c) are less likely to attract attention
<Hawkwind> It's a game that every distro has, except Ubuntu :(
<imbrandon> :)
<Hawkwind> I've tried to build it, but I'm not experienced enough in deb building to get it built
<imbrandon> give me the url, i cant promis anything as i have a full plate and am starting a new job soon  BUT if i have time i can look at it ( i would keep searching for someone though )
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: http://xu4.sourceforge.net
<imbrandon> k
<Hawkwind> Seems as old as this game is it would atleast be in Debian
<Hawkwind> Well well, seems it is: http://debian.frodo.looijaard.name/public/sarge/pool/ultima4/x/xu4/
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> if its already packaged and will compile for feisty and isnt too crackfull i can sponsor the upload
<Hawkwind> That's probably a 3rd party repo though
<freeflying> Hawkwind: It's not in debian now?
<imbrandon> that takes much less time to review and upload
<Hawkwind> freeflying: No idea.  
<freeflying> Hawkwind: as imbrandon said above, you can upload to revu, and ask for sponsor upload
<Hawkwind> freeflying: I'm not that good of a packager yet for *Ubuntu though is the problem
<imbrandon> i'm grabbing the dsc now to look it over
<imbrandon> i can spend the time to revu and uplaod it, just not too much time to packae sometrhing new atm
<nixternal> i can take a crack at it if you would like imbrandon 
<imbrandon> nixternal: its already done
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Seems there are 3 packages for it total
<imbrandon> just needs revu'd
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: ?
<Hawkwind> http://debian.frodo.looijaard.name/public/sarge/pool/ultima4/u/ultima4-graphics-upgrade/
<Hawkwind> http://debian.frodo.looijaard.name/public/sarge/pool/ultima4/u/ultima4-data/
<imbrandon> k
<Hawkwind> You need all 3 packages for it to run
<crimsun> it installs into /opt
<Hawkwind> hawkwind@Britannia:~$ which ultima4
<Hawkwind> /usr/games/ultima4
<Hawkwind> Not here it didn't
<imbrandon> hrm, i need to check the exact lic for the data files too
<imbrandon> looks like they are public domain 
<imbrandon> but not sure
<crimsun> Hawkwind: I'm looking at ultima4-graphics-upgrade
<crimsun> yes, it needs to be overhauled
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Hmmm, I installed the graphics package too, yet nothing in opt here for them
<imbrandon> wow , yea these need a bit of love
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Heh, I'm sure they do.  It's a very old game to say the least
<crimsun> ah, "new paths"
<imbrandon> if for notheing else but for man pages and copyrights etc
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I do really appreciate you taking the time to look at it.  I don't like compiling things and this is one thing I've always compiled to play as I play it every single day
<Hawkwind> I can't live without this game.....as it's where my nick comes from of course :)
<imbrandon> heh yea, i played all the ultima's and UO
<imbrandon> even made an server emu for UO
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> but those days are gone for me ( mostly , i revist them now and again )
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I play xu4 for atleast 5 minutes each day.  Just to revisit those days :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> is that Quinn_Storm the same Quinn Storm of beryl?
<crimsun> yes.
<Jucato> I thought Quinn was a "he"? 
<crimsun> no
* Jucato is getting so confused...
<Jucato> oh nvm... don't want to disturb him :)
<nixternal> lol @ Jucato 
<Jucato> I presumed that Quinn was a "he" based on the picture put up in a Linux.com article
* nixternal won't comment
<Jucato> ok... keep me in the dark :)
<Mez> damnit
<Mez> hooked on a new online game i found
<nixternal> and that game is?
<Jucato> is adept_notifier supposed to check for updates once in a while? what's the interval/time for this?
<fdoving> Jucato: once a day. during cron.daily.
<Jucato> ah thanks
<fdoving> it's configured in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update
<fdoving> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<Jucato> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> if you change that to 2, it's once every second day.. iirc.
<Jucato> ah
<fdoving> as you see in that file, you can configure apt to auto download updates too.
<Jucato> yeah. and auto clean
<fdoving> off to work.
<fdoving> bye.
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/JonoBacon/
<Jucato> oooh new interview
<Riddell> he gets up at 8:30!  crazy man
<seaLne> s/cr/l/ :)
<Jucato> hehe
<seaLne> Riddell: any idea if there is a group photo from uds-mtv?
<Riddell> seaLne: no, there wasn't one alas
<Mez> nixternal: slavehack.com
<Riddell> seaLne: can you send me an invoice for sebas's t-shirt as used at Linuxbijeenkomst
<Riddell> pgp signed e-mail is fine
<seaLne> should kde work in feisty? after kdm i just get the background for during splash then nothing
<Riddell> it should yes
<seaLne> it doesn't for me unfortunatly
<seaLne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33095/
<seaLne> just sits there
<seaLne> not sure that anything in .xsession-errors is related: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33096/
<Riddell> seaLne: do you have /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap ?
<seaLne> nope
<seaLne> which dosen't seem to be in any package
<seaLne> gnome won't start either
<seaLne> kde won't start from gdm either
* Riddell uploads kdebase with fixed ubuntu.xmodmap
<seaLne> and gnome won't start from gdm either
<seaLne> and i was looking forward to having a working machine today after the lvm and mdadm stuff was fixed allowing me to boot :-)
<seaLne> feisty is a lot less stable than dapper or edgy were at this time
<gnomefreak> not to me
<Tonio_> hi all :)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Riddell: your kdelibs upload yesterday failed to build.... I'm trying to fix
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just uploaded a fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ;) okay
* Hobbsee is wondering why katapult appears to have died on feisty
<Riddell> seaLne: KDE working fine for me in a chroot (which isn't the same as a full session right enough)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ? works here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: apparently it's running, but the window wont come up, nor can i seem to get into the options by hitting ctrl+c, like usual
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, isn't that due to your katapultrc file ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: try to remove ~/.kde/share/config, then killall katapult and relainch it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, but i can usually bring it up by hitting alt+space, then ctrl+c
<Hobbsee> i'm not removing my entire config dir :P
<Tonio_> +katapultrc of course :)
<Hobbsee> bingo
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> and my multimedia keys appear to have stopped working.  yay
<kwwii> oops
<Hobbsee> right, this doesnt look good
<Hobbsee> 162 NoSymbol
<Hobbsee> from running it thru xev
<Riddell> Hobbsee: multimedia keys are fixed in kdebase upload I just did
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: strange really.......
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh right.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and katapult doesn't work now ?
<Tonio_> supposed to since the bug is fixed in feisty
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: didnt when i dist-upgraded.  does after removing katapultrc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum......
<Hobbsee> hmm.  ksensors seems to hate me too, and i uploaded that.  may just be a quirk with this laptop not supporting it
* Hobbsee wonders why there isnt more breakage
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: seems not. 
<gnomefreak> well other than kernel and mdadm updates only thing left was kde updates and i didnt see anything that would cause apt to segfault
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what version of apt ar eyou on?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: Version: 0.6.45ubuntu14
<gnomefreak> not to find out how to get my version :(
<Hobbsee> sorry?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i need to figure out what version of apt i have seeing as apt doesnt work i cant apt-cache
<Riddell> nixternal, robotgeek: have you seen the kubuntu screencast? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5676029952918957384
<Riddell> I wonder how we can bring that into the doc team
<gnomefreak> synaptic crashes also :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you cant use madison-lite or something?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: duh.  just check what hte latest version is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gnomefreak> i used apt-get -v
* Hobbsee used apt-cache show | grep Version
<gnomefreak> i have same version
* gnomefreak cant use apt-*
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> yeah, i realised - hence the looking in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: your fully up to date?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm thats weird
<gnomefreak> maybe not i guess its always listed as _usr_bin_apt-cache
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: seem so
<gnomefreak> most of the crash reports have big red X on them :( cant pen them
<Hobbsee> ah
<gnomefreak> open*
<gnomefreak> apt is python isnt it?
<Hobbsee> smart certainly is
<Riddell> apt is not python except the python-apt bindings
* Hobbsee might finally have gotten rid of all the damned parts, etc in irssi
* gnomefreak running out of ideas quickly
<gnomefreak> clean install is looking very likely atm but i will be looking into this one as i find it weird
<Roey> hi!
<Roey> hey Riddell 
<Tonio_> hum, I'll probably have to finish the merging for all the package I work on or maintain to have time to do the samba stuff....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the good point is that the multimedia thing is about over now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll just have to change the seeds when python-qt4 is installable and kubuntu-desktop works
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will probably now include the dvd ripping stuff, since that requires a bunch of multiverse apps
<Tonio_> s/now/not
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee|Remote> hey freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Hobbsee|Remote: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<Riddell> Tonio_: there shouldn't be a need to wait to change the seeds
<freeflying_> Riddell: dose qt-3.3.7 patched with qt-immodule?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, okay
<Tonio_> python-qt4 isn't a build dep then ?
<Tonio_> I'll do it today
<Riddell> freeflying: there's 5 immodule patches in there
<Riddell> 13:01 < Riddell> freeflying: there's 5 immodule patches in there
<freeflying_> Riddell: scim can not work with qt-3.3.7 in feisty now
<Riddell> freeflying_: I did notice a lot of undefined symbols, I wonder if the visibility change means it needs recompiled
<freeflying_> Riddell: recompile can not solve
<seaLne> can anyone remind me how you can compare package version strings?
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 2 gt 1; echo $?
<Riddell> seaLne: poke poke, about t-shirt invoice
<Tonio_> if someone would like to revu dolphin and jabbin on revu, that would be nice :)
<seaLne> Riddell: i can't send gpg email
<Riddell> seaLne: non gpg then
<seaLne> Riddell: what should the exit status be if its correct?
<Riddell> 0
<Riddell> 1 if wrong
<seaLne> thanks
<seaLne> Riddell: you didn't get rid of any in US?
<Riddell> seaLne: two
<Riddell> one of which imbrandon still has to pay for
<seaLne> who got the other?
<Riddell> oor Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> lemme read ;)
<Tonio_> ah talkin' about shirts :) yeah I got one
<nixternal> Riddell: i would either grab the video or at least link to it (the kubuntu screencast)...that has a good bit of info concerning updates
<nixternal> I get an error when running this in what looks like Czech: && 
<nixternal> Am I going insane? 
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> funny nevertheless Riddell..i will look into this and see what the issue is
<danimo> heya
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<allee> hi danimo 
<danimo> heya allee
<Riddell> hi danimo 
<danimo> looks like the kde 4 snapshot 2 debs were build without compositing
<danimo> Riddell: in kwin
<danimo> Riddell: are there weekly builds in sight?
<Riddell> I don't have any plans for weekly builds
<danimo> Riddell: or an easy way to set up an infrastrucuture to run such?
<danimo> Riddell: I'd hard the hardware
<danimo> s/hard/have/
<Riddell> I don't know of any infrastructure suitable for that, although it probably wouldn't be hard to script
<danimo> Riddell: right
<danimo> ok anyway, gtg
<Jucato> Riddell: is the "official
<Jucato> er.. sorry
<Jucato> official IRC server for Ubuntu/Kubuntu irc.ubuntu.com already? or do we still tell people to connect to irc.freenode.net directly?
<Riddell> irc.ubuntu.com is safer
<fdoving> irc.kubuntu.org doesn't exist. :|
<Jucato> Riddell: that's both for Kubuntu and Ubuntu, right?
<Riddell> and every other project on freenode yes
<Jucato> ah thanks :)
* allee still dreams that ubuntu gets renamed ot gubuntu or common stuff between all *ubuntu get a new <whatever>buntu name :(
* jdong accepts prevu for backporting
<jdong> how comically recursive :)
<nixternal> Riddell: when you got that error in smb4k, what exactly did you do?
<nixternal> everything is in english so far for me
<Riddell> nixternal: I just ran it
<Riddell> ran it over ssh
<Riddell> maybe my computer is set up strange, if it works for you I don't mind uploading
<nixternal> hehe, did you get the message during building?
<nixternal> im rebuilding with a buildlog.txt to look it over
<nixternal> smb4k is actually a pretty cool program for newbs wanting to mount their win drives
<nixternal> Riddell: my buildlog looks clear of any issues like that. i can paste it if you would like to see it
<steveire> Hey. Is there some way I can get a signal from knetworkmanager when it connects to a network? 
<steveire> Any other way to get a signal will be fine too. Doesn't neccesarily need to be knetworkmanager.
<steveire> Maybe I can use stat or something?
<fabo> Hobbsee|Remote: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3509
<Lure> ubuntu/kubuntu used for gnome/kde comparison: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<zorglu_> 'gnome is better at installing new theme" <- :)
<zorglu_> that's a winner then :)
<DaSkreech> Better beleive it :)
<seaLne> were the artists for feisty decided i vaguely remember reading something but don't remember who
<Lure> seaLne: I think both nuno and ken will work on feisty
<nixternal> seaLne: kwwii and nuno
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> got me by 3 seconds
<seaLne> k, thats what i thought i'd heard, any ideas about ubuntu?
<imbrandon> ubuntu isnt decided yet afaik, you would have to ask the -art ML about that one
<imbrandon> kwwii and nuno were choosen at UDS
<seaLne> ta
* DaSkreech throws his vote in their hat
<kwwii> seaLne: cliff will be making the graphics for ubuntu
<kwwii> re, and hi all
<DaSkreech> Hi kwwii
<kwwii> howdy DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Any big shakeups for feisty art?
<kwwii> nope
<Lure> just more purple ;-)
<kwwii> we are probably not going to change anything at all :p
<Lure> kwwii: powermanager icons?
<DaSkreech> prettier icons? :-)
<kwwii> actually, we will be pushing to look further
<kwwii> so things like the help center, app start pages, etc.
<kwwii> and we will be working on oxygen, of course
<kwwii> which should appear in the kde4 packages
<kwwii> Lure: the powermanager icons I made in CA should be the final ones :p
<Lure> kwwii: right - we just need to prepare new package for feisty - hopefully already for herd1
<kwwii> hrm, we should ping sebas about that...I think it is in the guidance svn though
<Lure> kwwii: it is in svn, so I will probably ask Tonio_ when around to package it...
<Lure> there are also some nice fixes included 
<kwwii> Lure: cool, good idea :-)
<kwwii> ie, just don't ask me for it :p
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> artists are known to be lazy
<Lure> lol
* kwwii watches "good night, and good luck"
<imbrandon> moins kwwii 
<kwwii> hi imbrandon
<kwwii> imbrandon: I heard taht you got a contract...true?
<imbrandon> kwwii: not definate yet, some people were talking to me about one 
<imbrandon> on friday
<kwwii> killer
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> ( friday of the UDS )
<DaSkreech> how was google campus?
<imbrandon> kicked arse
* DaSkreech would have wanted to go an play in the SOC money vault :(
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> you should see the Google Chicago campus...it is quite silly
<kwwii> playing robotron again (only for free this time) was the highlight for me
<DaSkreech> Ha ha of course :)
<DaSkreech> Any interesting goolge stories to tell?
<kwwii> hrm....the food is amazing :p
<kwwii> and they have nifty motorized scooters
<imbrandon> yea i want one of those scooters
<DaSkreech> I would have figured someone would bring up food. It's one ofthe perks of Google life
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: check out the multitude of blog entries 
<DaSkreech> planet.ubuntu?
<imbrandon> by almost everyone that went
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm not there tonight neither tomorrow (gf at home)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: some of them 
<DaSkreech> Man I haven't gotten time to read fridge since before edgy came out :(
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll be there full time thursday or friday, send me an email if something needs to be done :)
<Lure> Tonio_: no hurry - we have another week for herd1 (afair)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay let's make a point thursday
<Tonio_> I am attacked by a woman, have to go........................ !!!!!!!!!!
* DaSkreech waves
<kwwii> Tonio_: she does that to all of us, no worries
<Tonio_> kwwii: lol
* kwwii still likes french women :p
* imbrandon just likes women
* nixternal leaves the anti-coc comments out of this conversation, and slowly turns and walks away
<kwwii> haha
<DaSkreech> What's ktalkd?
<claydoh> http://www.claydoh.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=19
<claydoh> lightscribe worked for me
<claydoh> tho in dapper
<imbrandon> claydoh: what did you use for litescribe? i have a ls drive but never tried it in linux
<claydoh> the lacie sofware recently released
<claydoh> converted to debs
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> got a url ?
<claydoh> http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<imbrandon> cool, thanks
<imbrandon> i'll try it this evening
<claydoh> doesn'twork in edgy
<imbrandon> ahh crap
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> my ls drive is actualy in a feisty box
<claydoh> make sure you use  "alien --scripts"
<imbrandon> heh nvm i dont have any dapper boxes
<claydoh> I did a dapper install just to get it to work
<imbrandon> heh
<claydoh> didn't like vmware, but I may try again
<claydoh> a dapper Ubuntu didn't work either
<imbrandon> heh i would rather just bug them to fix it
<claydoh> nor fedora/mandriva/suse 
<imbrandon> or make it OSS
<claydoh> yeah
<claydoh> i think they uses HP stuff, but im sure someone will start a foss version once they are more common
<imbrandon> heh they typo'd "ubuntu 6.6"
<claydoh> my hp drive I just bought for 69$
<imbrandon> not 6.06 :)
<claydoh> the lightscribe was a bonus
<claydoh> plus they mispelled ubuntu
<imbrandon> yea thats what i have the hp drive , bout it for like 80$ a year ago
<imbrandon> only used it once or twice for ls
<claydoh> Unbuntu lol
<seaLne> markers are just as easy to write on it :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I got the error when running smb4k
<imbrandon> seaLne: yea but not as cool looking :)
<claydoh> yeah, but i am creating a special dvd for the family of someone who recently died, wanna spiff it up if I can
<nixternal> Riddell: i didn't get an error at all when running it
<nixternal> Riddell: it is working quite fine actually, and i kind of like it actually ;)
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> i do get the error, but it is at least in english
* nixternal tries the edgy and dapper editions
<nixternal> Riddell: i know the problem...it needs to be rebuilt with samba (>=3) as a build-dep
<Riddell> nixternal: is that different from previous versions?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> they all say in the changelog "only works with samba 3+" but none of them are build-dep on it
<ajmitch> nixternal: build-dep on samba, and not one of the libs, sounds a bit wrong
<nixternal> heh, nm, it does depend on it
<nixternal> samba-common
<nixternal> i know the issue though, and im testing it local
<nixternal> chmod +s `which smbmnt`
<nixternal> i need to add that to the rules correct?
<nixternal> once i did that, it works
<nixternal> actually, that would call for a postinst script correct?
<Lure> nixternal: true, not sure if +s is ok from security perspective (may have issues for main inclusion)
<nixternal> i was thinking the same, however that is what smb4k documentation states is the fix for the error that Riddell and myself get from running it
<ajmitch> nixternal: it's mildly insane
* ajmitch reconsiders, dropping 'mildly' may be more accurate
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well, then we ship the package knowing it isn't going to work until they tweak it?
<ajmitch> smbmnt is shipped by another package, right?
<nixternal> i believe it is with smbfs
<nixternal> but yes, it is shipped with another package
<imbrandon> yea you should fix the other package if anything
<imbrandon> not add it to that one
<jdong> imbrandon: u know of any issues with amarok 1.4.4 and ipods?
<jdong> imbrandon: here it seems to consistently fail at adding songs
<jdong> imbrandon: i.e. it thinks it added it , but the ipod refuses to play it, and scanning shows that it's orphaned and stale
<nixternal> ajmitch/imbrandon: I see another fix is to use the app "super"...can i just add that as a depend? and not worry about the chmod +s
<imbrandon> hrm seems to work fine here ( and i just checked with some of the dev's in the amarok dev channel ) i'll do some deeper checking tonight
<imbrandon> jdong: what EXACT version of 1.4.4 are you testing this on ?
<imbrandon> so i can have my ducks in a row when i goto test it
<jdong> imbrandon: 2:1.4.4-0ubuntu3 backported to edgy
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm gonna reformat my ipod and give it a clean test
<jdong> but I've only been using it with amarok
<jdong> and I swear it worked great with 1.4.3 :)
<imbrandon> yea works great with 1.4.4 too i use it daily , my ipod is indepensable
<imbrandon> i think you might have just mucked something, but fyi 1.4.4-0ubuntu3 isnt backported yet, and shouldent be yet, needs some more love
<imbrandon> please tell me you dident do that officialy
<fdoving> gah.. this SRU stuff is soooo slow.
<fdoving> imbrandon: might need you for a few new kopete uploads in some mins, if you're free.. 
<imbrandon> fdoving: sure 
<imbrandon> i'm kinda in and out for the next 2 hours but i'll be here most of the day
<fdoving> will a re-upload with the same version number override the old upload? 
<fdoving> when the upload hasn't hit any archive yet? 
<fdoving> or does it need a reject first? 
<imbrandon> you dont want to upload the same version numbers, BUT on that note i need to relook at the updates versioning beosue the way we were doing it also wont fly
<Lure> allee: any plans for digikam 0.9.0 rc packages?
<fdoving> hum? cjwattson said ubuntu2.1 would be fine for kopete in edgy-proposed? 
<imbrandon> right, that will
<imbrandon> but not ubuntu3 as thats in feisty
<jdong> imbrandon: it's not an official backport, no
<fdoving> imbrandon: why not? 
<jdong> imbrandon: though I don't think 1.4.3 was ever synced
<imbrandon> jdong: what are you talking about ?
<jdong> imbrandon: so thinking about it perhaps we should cancel that backport request altogether
<allee> Lure: good that you ask :)  I've uploaded rc1 ~ 30 min ago to sf.net
<imbrandon> there should not be a backport for amarok in edgy backports atm
<imbrandon> jdong: ^^
<Lure> allee: great ;-)
<jdong> imbrandon: no, there isn't
<allee> Lure: I'll work on dapper pkgs tonight
<jdong> imbrandon: but at one point you did ask for an edgy one
<imbrandon> ahh if its still in the que , reject it
<jdong> imbrandon: ok, will do
<allee> Lure: not sure if I find time for edgy because, there I've to merge Tonio_ 's digikam/showfoto split.
<imbrandon> ok fdoving sorry, got side tracked, where were we?
<allee> Lure: so edgy maybe tomorrow.
<jdong> imbrandon: rejected :)
<fdoving> imbrandon: why ubuntu3 wouldn't do? 
<Lure> allee: ok, thanks
<allee> Lure: I'll ask Mark later for an upload to debian.  So it should be ready to merge for feisty in some days.
<imbrandon> fdoving: right, if ubuntu2.1 is in -proposed now it needs to be ubuntu2.2 then 2.3 etc, because ubuntu3 is in feisty, they cannot have the same version
<imbrandon> as they are in the same pool in the archive
<imbrandon> ( it mucks up upgrades and uterly confuses soyuz )
<allee> Lure: I've to figure out how to handle branching in pkg-kde repo so buildserver.net autobuild dapper/edgy/feisty too
<fdoving> imbrandon: i'm aware of that.
<imbrandon> okies, thats all i was making sure of
<imbrandon> did you find a way to look at the -proposed queue ?
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> i can't.
<fdoving> it's no public way to do that.
<fdoving> have to ping the ubuntu-archive guys.
<imbrandon> k
<jdong> imbrandon: well, FWIW even adding new songs to my freshly formated 2G nano won't work...
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm downgrading to official edgy amarok and seeing if that does anything
<imbrandon> jdong: ok , like i said lemme get mine charged up and check it
<imbrandon> but last i checked ( at uds , everything was working smooth )
<Lure> Riddell: are you on -motu?
<jdong> imbrandon: the songs appear to add, but when playing them they don't play (0:00)
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like new xine depends on multiverse stuff all over :-(
<jdong> imbrandon: and doing a repair scan shows everything as orphaned and stale
<imbrandon> Lure: i'm looking at it now 
<jdong> imbrandon: ok, I've found the problem
<imbrandon> ?
<jdong> imbrandon: it starts with "jdong" and "foolishly backported libgpod0 from feisty when playing with gtkpod"
<jdong> hehe :)
<imbrandon> fool
<imbrandon> there is a reason that hasent been done yet
<imbrandon> heh
<jdong> sorry for wasting your time :)
<jdong> I forgot I did that
<imbrandon> np
* jdong restores his ipod backup, and hangs head in shame
<fdoving> imbrandon: is there a way to trigger a rebuild of an already uploaded package?
<imbrandon> fdoving: yes
<imbrandon> is that all it needs is a rebuild ?
<fdoving> kopete hasn't hit -proposed yet.
<fdoving> but for feisty i'm suspecting it can be enought. not sure yet. it's building fine in my pbuilders, both ppc and i386.. and it fails on ppc and i386 in the buildds, sparc and amd64 builds though.
<imbrandon> fdoving: ok i'm going to work on this other thing i got going for a few , work out the kinks you need for your next upload and i'll sponsor it, meantime i'll get in touch with some of the archive masters and make sure me and Riddell are doing the -proposed thing correct
<fdoving> imbrandon: i think you are. i've been in touch with cjwatson, he rejected the one with ubuntu3 version.
<fdoving> Also, i've pinged tfheen to reject the kopete currently in -proposed.
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> what's wrong with ubuntu3?
<fdoving> Riddell: it must be ubuntu2.X for -updates
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> did I upload 2.x as well?
<imbrandon> ubuntu3 is in feisty, it must be less
<nixternal> hrmm...when i run kdesu in feisty, and it asks for my password..i enter it, and it tells me it is wrong
<fdoving> Riddell: you did, iirc.
<gnomefreak> nixternal: yes its know Riddell is working on it last i heard
<imbrandon> nixternal: known issue, will be fixed shortly ( Riddell already uploaded , just needs to be built afaik )
<gnomefreak> known*
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> that is why we are getting that error Riddell 
<nixternal> heh, it doesn't utilize sudo correctly..doesn't get the correct password
<gnomefreak> nixternal: its looking ofr su not sudo
<nixternal> man, and that is why smb4k is giving us that silly problem even when selecting sudo or super
<gnomefreak> i just hope todays work fixes the apt crashing
<nixternal> woohoo, Riddell i just tested it in edgy, and as soon as the sudo stuff is working in feisty, then smb4k will work
* nixternal does the happy dance
<Riddell> so it depends on a working kdesu?
<nixternal> \o/ \o\ \o/
<Riddell> I only tested it in edgy
<nixternal> it works here in edgy once you set smb4k to use sudo, it ships w/o any user setup
<nixternal> under settings, you goto "configuration", and down to "super user", and click the "use super user privilegest to mount and unmount shares" and it works as it ishould
<nixternal> reminds me of the old linneighborhood app
<Riddell> that needs patched then
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> need to patch it so it automatically selects that, correct?
<jjesse> if kvpnc doesn't install vpnc is that a bug in ubuntu or a bug in the package from upstream?
<nixternal> jjesse: according to the package, it only suggests vpnc, and doesn't have it as a depend
<nixternal> which seems odd to me?
<nixternal> Run SUID=true
<nixternal> SUID Program=sudo
<nixternal> that is what i need to add i think
<nixternal> Riddell: can you take a look at your ~/.kde/share/config/smb4krc  and look at the bottom under [Super User Privileges]  and see if there is any of that in there by default
<jjesse> nixternal: hmm that is wierd because in order to connect to a cisco vpn you are required to install vpnc
<jjesse> hello sarah :)
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse 
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch 
<Riddell> allee: the dot won't publish stories about rc releases, we're pretty reluctant to publish releases at all (but major releases of digikam are cool)
<allee> Riddell: heh, I kick Gilles, the pestered me to post on dot :(
<Riddell> can't blame you for trying, and please do submit the final 0.9 release
<jjesse> is there a daily build of feisty yet?
<Riddell> jjesse: no
<jjesse> can i change my sources.list to feisty and then upgrade?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: sure
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell, allee 
<kwwii> Riddell: talked to Jarislaw (Kexi) about including names in the xdg spec for database/koffice apps...good idea or not?
<allee> hoh, hoh, Hobbsee , I hope you had a nice extended breakfast
<Hobbsee> allee: it's pre-10am, and i'm booking flights, etc
<Hobbsee> allee: it's hardly a normal morning
<fabo> jjesse: about kvpnc, not so weird because it's not just a front end to vpnc ...
<allee> Hobbsee: flight?  To Germany?  <- would be great :)
<Hobbsee> allee: no, for my mother to adelaide :(
<jjesse> hmm confusing because kvpnc says "it supports a cisco vpn" in adept
<allee> Hobbsee: that's not fair ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: sure, no reason why not
<Riddell> kwwii: I've been poking mhb to make the changes to his database I need, then I'll try and spend some time on it
<Riddell> nixternal: my ~/.kde/share/config/smb4krc has no [Super User Privileges]  in it
<Riddell> nixternal: but it's best just to patch the line of code to change the default there
<fabo> jjesse: but the 1st sentence is "KVpnc is a KDE frontend for various vpn clients." ;)
<jjesse> hmm i still think its a little confusing
<fabo> hehe
<kwwii> Riddell: in addition, we might want to think about creating a theme for gnome apps running in KDE using oxygen icons (with the new names)...it probably wouldn't be that hard
<fabo> Hobbsee, i have uploaded some packages on revu. you (and others), can take a look if interested ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: well the whole point of the icon naming spec is that icons will work in both (although we'll have plenty icons that are only used in one desktop I'm sure)
<nixternal> heh, im trying to find the line of code that does it, and i think i did in the smb4kfileio.h file
<Riddell> nixternal: it'll be some call to kconfig, try grepping for "Super User Privileges"
<nixternal> ya, i have the files that contain it...kconfig i will look for now
<Hobbsee> fabo: yay :)  will do, later.  everything's crazy
<fabo> np
<Riddell> nixternal: it'll be a call to readConfig() where the second argument is the default incase there's no existing value
<Riddell> (unless it uses kconfigXT)
<kwwii> Riddell: exactly, but in the end, there will still be some mapping problems between the two that is the general idea
<kwwii> anyway...it is time for me to sleep
<kwwii> night all
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you do those main inclusion reports?
<imbrandon> for ?
<imbrandon> libmtp and libnjb ?
<imbrandon> yea those are done and approved and amarok is now uploaded and built against them
<imbrandon> ( i'm still working on a new amarok upload for later tonight though thats merged from debian )
<nixternal> kconfig *config()
<nixternal> grepping the readConfig()
<Riddell> imbrandon: graphicsmagick (and something else I'm sure0
<Riddell> s/0/)/
<imbrandon> ahh no , not done yet, i'll do those right now
<Riddell> can you remember what the other one was?
<imbrandon> no , i'll grep my irc log though
<Riddell> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sarah's crackful program of doom?
<imbrandon> lol
* Riddell imagines a game involving kubuntu developers and pointy sticks
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you wrote prevu ? /me ducks
<Hobbsee> hehe!  :)
<Hobbsee> it seems that myself and Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  have become closely connected, in people's mind.
<Riddell> kwwii: I replied off list to the dudes who were interested in the kubuntu webpage redesign, hopefully with them and the ubuntu webmaster we can get something going once the ubuntu webmaster has chosen a CRM he wants to use
<jeroenvrp> when will the composite problem be solved - a lot of users have that problem
<jeroenvrp> that flash does not work and crashes firefox etc
<jeroenvrp> I know the workaround, but kubuntu should work out of the box
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh it all makes sense now, i got a flood of emails this morning about my group changes on /ubuntu-website , and now that i look newzum made /kubuntu-website and added all the same people
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: dunno.  does compiz even work with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: flash is closed, so we cant fix it
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: and you'd probably have to ask the composite guys that, not us
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yes compiz is DE netural for the most part ( if he is talkign about compiz and not composite )
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> er, what's the difference?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: yes its closed, but why turn it on and not turn it off by deafult - compiz only works great when having a faster videocard
<imbrandon> composite is a technologie ( that has been in X for years )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right.  and compiz is the bling
<imbrandon> right
<jeroenvrp> the only way for a lot of users, is to manually add the following lines at the bottom of xorg.conf
<jeroenvrp> Section "Extensions"
<jeroenvrp>        Option  "Composite" "0"
<jeroenvrp> EndSection
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp: ok back up a bit here, whats is your problem ?
<imbrandon> just so we're all on the same page
<Riddell> flash has nothing to do with composite
<imbrandon> thats what i was thinking
<Riddell> well, maybe having composite on breaks flash
<imbrandon> thats why i asked for the clarification
<jeroenvrp> its not about composite, its not about flash, its about that option that should 0 at default
<Riddell> anyway, flash is proprietry and therefor unsupported
<jeroenvrp> when turning the Composite-extension off, flash does not make firefox crash anymore\
<Riddell> and this channel does neither firefox nor X
<jeroenvrp> and it works again in konq and FF
<imbrandon> well we dont handle flash , ff, or X , but your best bet is to petition to the flash developers and have them fix it
<jeroenvrp> sorry guys
<jeroenvrp> this is bull
<jeroenvrp> flash 7 or flash 9 do have the same problem
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp: we couldent do that even if we wanted, you can ask the X maintainer if he is willing to doso
<imbrandon> but again we dont do X changes in here
<jeroenvrp> yes I know the X maintainer should do it, in dapper composite was off by default, so there were no problems
<jeroenvrp> and on another channel a user is very happy with me, because his flash is working now
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp: right, i'm not saying your wrong, i'm just saying you are telling the wrong group
<imbrandon> to get it "fixed"
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: yes you are right, but the problem is that is a widely known problem and it seems no one wants to fix it
<jeroenvrp> the workaround is simple
<jeroenvrp> I sorry, I was a little biy angry
<Riddell> I presume there's a reason why the X maintainers have set composite as they have
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-22
<jeroenvrp> well after the elections here I will try to contact them
<jeroenvrp> anyhow thanks
<Riddell> imbrandon: oh, I mind, it was pqxx
<Riddell> for kexi
<imbrandon> ahh ok so graphicsmagic for kipi-plugins and pqxx for kexi ?
<Riddell> graphicsmaick for krita and kipi-plugs
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> ajmitch: hrm I must not be in the sudoers yet, can you poke sireheart
<imbrandon> brandon@tiber:~$ sudo su - revu1 revu-key update
<imbrandon> Password:
<imbrandon> Sorry, user brandon is not allowed to execute '/bin/su - revu1 revu-key update' as root on tiber.serverpronto.com.
<imbrandon> brandon@tiber:~$           
<imbrandon> brandon@tiber:~$ sudo su revu1 - revu-key update
<imbrandon> Sorry, user brandon is not allowed to execute '/bin/su revu1 - revu-key update' as root on tiber.serverpronto.com.
<imbrandon> brandon@tiber:~$      
<imbrandon> ignore the former
<imbrandon> heh
<fdoving> gnite.
<imbrandon> gnight fdoving 
<kwwii> Riddell: sounds great...keep me updated :-)
<kwwii> time now for sleep
<imbrandon> gnight kwwii 
<kwwii> bye
<allee> Riddell: does kipi-plugins already work with graphicsmagick?  AFAIK kipi rel is planed for christmas too.  So good time to bug upstream about graphicsmagic is now
<Riddell> allee: I asked and they said it should work fine since it only runs the command line apps not use the library
<Riddell> nixternal: I ran apt-get -f install on my bulid machine and smbfs got installed and smb4k seems to run fine now
<Riddell> not that I have any windows shares to test it with
<nixternal> well, my main system is dead right now with sudoers issues
<Riddell> :(
<gnomefreak> are we pushing koffice 1.6 in feisty?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: no, I'm waiting for 1.6.1
<Riddell> which I'm compiling right now actually
<Riddell> but it won't be released until saturday, if then
<nixternal> interesting..it did the same here as well Riddell 
<gnomefreak> ok ill keep the 1.6 repo for now than
<nixternal> the -f so it grabbed smbfs during install worked out
<Riddell> nixternal: and it can see smb shares?
<nixternal> yup
<Riddell> nixternal: sorted, shall I upload then?
<nixternal> heh, sure
* nixternal kicks his work pc
<nixternal> how do you fix a corrupted sudoers file?
<Riddell> overwrite it with a fixed one
<nixternal> i will have to do that from a recovery
<Riddell> visudo is your friend
<nixternal> i have visudo but never used it
<nixternal> don't know how to use it
<ajmitch> how'd you corrupt it?
<nixternal> i have no clue
<nixternal> i did a sudo blah and it told me 
<nixternal> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 0
<nixternal> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 5 <<<
<nixternal> and bunch of those 9-9 actually
<ajmitch> fun
<ajmitch> really broken then
<nixternal> smb4k hosed my sudoers file
<nixternal> i hate that program ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> err, erk
<Riddell> did it edit it or you?
<nixternal> somehow when i ran smb4k from the command line, and it did smb4k_cat, it took everything from the command line and put it in sudoers
<nixternal> im guessing smb4k did it
<nixternal> i didn't do it
<nixternal> that i can guarantee
<Riddell> warg
<Riddell> I think I might not upload it
<nixternal> let me fix my sudoers file, and i will try to break it again
<nixternal> mind you, this was done on an edgy box
<nixternal> with the one that is currently in our repos
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Riddell> double warg
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> let me run it from the command line again, and try and figure out which part of the app calls the smb4k_cat
<nixternal> actually, let me grep history
<Riddell> keep a root shell around just incase
<nixternal> im not worried ;)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i can still use the computer, just couldn't sudo
<nixternal> should be fixed now
<nixternal> sudo works again!!!
<nixternal> first time i used visudo that i can think of
<Riddell> it just runs an editor then a syntax checker on the edited file
<nixternal> is there a kdesu history at all?
<Riddell> no, although sudo keeps a log
<nixternal> i can't get it to happen again Riddell
<nixternal> i must have botched up/fat fingered a command im guessing
<Riddell> worst sort of bug!
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> yay, heisenburg bugs!
<nixternal> ya, starting smb4k with smbfs and kdesu working is a good thing ;)
<imbrandon> hrm Riddell what would be the best way for k-d-s to rm the .hidden in / ( tonio did an update at UDS to not have it installed anymore , but upgrades its still there )
<imbrandon> just have it rm the link in postinst ?
* nixternal switches over tot he other computer
<Riddell> imbrandon: it'll get removed in upgrades unless it's been modified by hand
<nixternal> ok, im ready for more work people!
<imbrandon> hrm , it dident here, but i might have modified it
<nixternal> i have a MOTU goal to reach by April
<Riddell> nixternal: see merges link above :)
* nixternal sees merges link above
* nixternal smells food as well
<nixternal> main or universe?
<Riddell> universe mostly easier
<nixternal> roger dodger!
<gnomefreak> python-qt4 = broken package   is this known or is this me
<gnomefreak> its rendering kubuntu-desktop from being installed
<gnomefreak> stopping even :(
<gnomefreak> it looks like python-qt4 depends on python-sip4 (< 4.5) but 4.5-0ubuntu1 wants to be installed
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it's known, I'll fix it tomorrow
<gnomefreak> ok
<robotgeek> Riddell: taking a look now, i have to download the thing
<robotgeek> Riddell: video looks cool, i wonder why he did not just use ubuntu video
<freeflying> Riddell: qt-3.3.7 can not use xim too
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> wasabi bum
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/shirt2.png
<nixternal> come on brandon with your 1337 photoshop skillz..hack us a t-shirt ;)
<crimsun> Yeah, one-third of the MOTU trinity should be able to hack up a tee in no time.
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon has a real kubuntu shirt ( that i still owe Riddell for and just rembered )
<nixternal> i would buy one if someone would sell one
<imbrandon> nixternal: you really want an image for a shirt? what demensions etc ?
<imbrandon> nixternal: Riddell has a few for sale , i bought one ( well i still owe him $15 for it ) at USD , he sells them for 30 or 35 iirc
<nixternal> 30 or 35
<imbrandon> ( basicly just the cost of printing )
<imbrandon> i dont rember , i think 35 but it might be 30 LOL
<nixternal> is it just a plain kubuntu t-shirt?
<imbrandon> err , maybe 25
<nixternal> that sounds very high
<imbrandon> yea 25, because i gave him 10 at UDS and i still owe him 15
<imbrandon> LOL
<imbrandon> anyhow, what ever they are, Riddell has them
<imbrandon> they are like the one Riddell is wearing in the group kubuntu photo 
<imbrandon> nixternal: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/uds_mtv/kubuntu_uds_mtv.jpg
<nixternal> i like when my bank deposits free money into my account
* _Sime notices a thread on the kde-usability list about localised directory names.
<Riddell> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> anything special you want added to UWN ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: a call to help with merges I guess
<Riddell> otherwise not really
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> is that kubuntu specific/
<Riddell> no, it's not
<Hobbsee> seems there arent that many
<imbrandon> yea we have the merge thing in there and a blirb about the few kde uploads
<imbrandon> that will be good for this week i guess :)
* Hobbsee can actually do that now
<Hobbsee> but today's been a bit weird
<Riddell> imbrandon: why UWN today?  it's not the weekend yet
<imbrandon> Riddell: because he was late with the last one, so trying to cram one in before sunday
<imbrandon> he == burgurvania
<imbrandon> but it will be back on its normal sunday schedule after this
<Riddell> right, cool
<Riddell> Lure: kdebase ubuntu3.1 is in proposed, can you confirm it fixes the problem?
<Lure> Riddell: I am running since this morning with no side effects and it fixes the crash on logout dialog (with "shutdown options"  set to off)
<Lure> will update LP when available
<Riddell> thanks
<Lure> Riddell: hope that some of the reporters will test it too before release to -updates
<Riddell> Lure: yes, please request this on the bug once lauchpad is back up
<Riddell> nixternal: what happened to smb4k on revu?
<Riddell> nixternal: found it, uploaded
<seaLne> Riddell: i can now login graphically to feisty
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yay :)  you couldnt?
<seaLne> not sure what the problem was as i still couldn't after you added that file
<seaLne> Hobbsee: err nope i broke my machine on friday
<Hobbsee> oh, yeah, that was you, right
<seaLne> it took my colleagues till yesterday to notice i wasn't using my desktop :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<seaLne> it was quite annoying tho
<Riddell> seaLne: what changed?
<Jucato> when upgrading from Edgy to Feisty (fresh install), kubuntu-desktop, hwdb, and python-qt4 get removed? and I can't reinstall python-qt4 because of python-sip. is this normal?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato is annoyed that tty doesn't work on his Edgy on VMWare...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we decided that we should be innovative, and not let kubuntu-desktop be installable at any time during feisty.
<Jucato> so that means no more kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> correct
<Jucato> ooh... there will also be less problems when you try to remove something that was installed by default, right?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, it's known, I'm working on qt4 now
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Jucato> Riddell: ah ok. I thought I did something wrong. thanks! :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course.  :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: me likey! :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee notes that she shouldnt tease people
<Jucato> but kubuntu-desktop will still be available, right? so that Ubuntu users could easily convert to our side? :P
<Hobbsee> of course.  
<Jucato> yay! me extremely likey!
<seaLne> Riddell: i'm not sure what could have changed that fixed it as i couldn't login via gdm either or to gnome, nothing overnight that i can see could have effected that
<Riddell> seaLne: crazy
<gnomefreak> Jucato: the python depends issue is being fixed today. i asked about it lastnight
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ah ok. I think I wasn't around (or wasn't listening) 
<gnomefreak> you werent around ;)
<Jucato> ah :)
<maysun> how is ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu organised? does the core development happen within "ubuntu", and sub projects like "kubuntu" and "xubuntu" base their work on that? or are all 3 independent projects?
<Hobbsee> maysun: they all use the same repositories, and share the same work.
<maysun> so if somebody is interested in ubuntu development in general, he better starts exploring the ubuntu project?
<Hobbsee> you can explore any part of it you like.  i'd try joining #ubuntu-motu and having a look at the links in the topic
<Riddell> maysun: yes
<Riddell> maysun: but if you like KDE stuff, hang around here
<maysun> yes, KDE is my prefered desktop environment
<gnomefreak> anyone have tonios repo on hand?
* Riddell hugs maysun 
* maysun smiles
<maysun> Riddell, i hope you dont mind that you hugged a male dude :-)
<Hobbsee> maysun: most people in here arent female
<maysun> yeah, the *-women projects seem small, no matter if debian, ubuntu or other
<Hobbsee> maysun: i've been harrassed by a moron in the #ubuntu-women channel.  i'm not sure that they are more than a predator ground.  the irc channel, at least
<Hobbsee> #debian-women seemed to be better, with more people, when i went there
* Hobbsee eventually got the jerk klined.
<maysun> i know thats quite risky to say, and a sensitive topic in general. but the females i met on the internet who deal with "geek stuff" often have a rude and obscure personality
* gnomefreak thinks the ubuntu-women project has come a long way in the short time ;)
<Hobbsee> maysun: they can do.  they're certainly not "normal" in terms of their interests
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm sure it has.
<Riddell> anyway..
<Riddell> maysun: any paticular part of kubuntu you think you'd like to help out on?
<Riddell> packaging, documentation, bug fixing, testing...
<maysun> Hobbsee, well. i did not mean anything related to interests. i mean the personality thing
<Jucato> (all of the above?)
<maysun> Riddell, so far my interests are a bit of everything
<maysun> but i am no professional coder
<Jucato> hehe.. I found someone a bit like me :)
<maysun> so i am not sure yet where i could become useful
<maysun> Jucato :-p
<Hobbsee> maysun: true.  girls have to be more used to copping crap, and just ignoring it.  in that sense, you might find them slightly harsh
<maysun> but generally said, i like the philosophy to improve usability of "linux" so people can benefit from a free operating system, who dont want to study computer science just to do their stuff
<Riddell> maysun: ok, here's a task, test this koffice archive "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/not-koffice-161/ edgy main"
<Riddell> same task to everyone else too :)
<Jucato> speaking of girls... I haven't seen el around lately
<Hobbsee> maysun: it's a known fact - you get me on a few select topics, and i'll blast you.  but would a male do any diffferently?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hah.  not-koffice again
<gnomefreak> Jucato: elkbuntu?
<Jucato> Riddell: just install it to test, right?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nope.  el has short hair
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, and run the apps to see if they work
<gnomefreak> it works fine here. i havent ran into any issues with that repo yet
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: oh
<Riddell> gnomefreak: koffice 1.6.1?
<Jucato> ok. I'm using KWord a lot lately :)
<gnomefreak> ohno
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you have a feisty repo for it or just use the edgy one for now?
<maysun> Hobbsee, my main problem is perfectionism of a few people, who turn into haters when others dont follow their perfectionism. and according to my observation, a few females try to be "better than men" in that field.
<Riddell> gnomefreak: just use edgy
<gnomefreak> ok 
<maysun> but i might be off topic with my babbling. i am sorry :-)
<Jucato> hm... what is really the "recommended" way of  upgrading packages? upgrade or dist-upgrade? Adept uses dist-upgrade, right?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: on feisty or edgy
<Jucato> edgy
<Riddell> I've never seen much point in upgrade
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade is fine
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> maysun: yeah, well.  people do that, at times :(
<gnomefreak> Riddell: its better to use on devel systems i hear (less chance of a screw up) but i still use dist-upgrade
<mornfall|work> brm
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall|work!
<mornfall|work> hey hey
<gnomefreak> kplato is new 
<Jucato> kplato was there before. but now it's being installed by default in dist-upgrade (not in plain upgrade)
<gnomefreak> oh it was?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> well... iirc
<gnomefreak> i had koffice 1.6 installed and now with dist-upgrade its installing it makes me think it wasnt there before or it would remove the old one
<gnomefreak> or just upgrade it
<gnomefreak> it was there before
<gnomefreak> thats weird
<Jucato> ah my mistake. kplato is in universe
<Jucato> < 1.6.1
<gnomefreak> maybe it wasnt part of the meta package koffice
<Jucato> or... maybe... hold on.. :)
<gnomefreak> until 1.6.1
<Jucato> maybe in the kubuntu.org repos, kplato is part of koffice. but in Edgy, it's in universe by default
<gnomefreak> 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<Riddell> I'm not sure if kplato is considered stable now, should be
<gnomefreak> even with the 1.6 repo it wasnt installed with koffice
<Jucato> gnomefreak: maybe in kubuntu.org repos/packages only
<gnomefreak> eh ill play with it today :)
<Jucato> I've been playing with KWord the whole week (and pulling my hair out at the same time...)
* gnomefreak feels like im forgetting something
<gnomefreak> Riddell: on the python-qt4 install issue cant you just remove python-sip4 (<< 4.5) from depends and rebuild. (asking so i know if thats all)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nope
<Hobbsee> well, you can, but it will ftbfs
<gnomefreak> there is a python-qt4 depends already there for python-sip4 >=4.4.5
<gnomefreak> oh i think i understand. the << is there because things depends on smaller than 4.5 so those depends would need to be changed also
<Hobbsee> effectively
<Hobbsee> and the later versions of python-sip4 dont actually build with python-qt4
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> try it if you like - undefined stuff, fails pretty early during make
<gnomefreak> i think i ran into that with eclipse where i took the << one out and fixed the one issue but failed on other depends and i gave up cause it was a big damn circle of building
<Jucato> darn.. didn't document the bump I ran into in upgrading to koffice 1.6.1...
<gnomefreak> bump?
<gnomefreak> so far so good here
<Jucato> I had to "sudo apt-get -f install" to finish the upgrade...
<Jucato> the dist-upgrade rather
<gnomefreak> what was wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: then you fix the circle first.
<Jucato> "kpresenter: Depends: kpresenter-data (> 1:1.6.1) but 1:1.6.0-0ubuntu1 is installed"
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you got that on dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> yep. I was upgrading through Adept Updater when I just checked and it said that it encountered problems. so I ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in Konsole and got that
<gnomefreak> Riddell: there is an failed to overwrite on upgrade to 1.6.1
<Jucato> gnomefreak: but -f install fixed it
<gnomefreak> i didnt run into that thank god i have one im gonna need to --force-overwrite :)
<gnomefreak> where do you want 1.6.1 bugs filed? if at all any
* Jucato wished there was an easier way to "refresh" katapult
<Riddell> gnomefreak: bah, what's the details?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: killall katapult && katapult
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I do Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure, OK :)
<gnomefreak> pkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kpresenter-data_1%3a1.6.1-0ubuntu1~edgy1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/ole_powerpoint97_import.desktop', which is also in package koffice-libs
<Riddell> gnomefreak: I've not looked at python-qt4 yet, qt4 itself is still compiling away
<Riddell> gnomefreak: mm, ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> thats related?
<gnomefreak> lol i cant play with it
<Hobbsee> why not?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i have no menu entries for any kde apps
<Hobbsee> ahh
<gnomefreak> wait i do after refresh
<gnomefreak> only a couple amarok and krita
<Jucato> hm... so what's new in 1.6.1?
<gnomefreak> oops thats my fault i forgot to run dpkg after overwriting the 
<gnomefreak> that*
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Jucato> Riddell: any particular part/feature of KOffice 1.6.1 you want to be tested? KWord works fine so far. (don't know how to use KPlato, though)
<freeflying_> Jucato: kword can support M$'s doc fine now?
<Jucato> by support, what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> i think he means can you import a .doc and edit and save it fine
<gnomefreak> work with it :)
<Riddell> Jucato: no, just sanity testing
<Jucato> well, Microsoft Word Document is now listed in the save dialog box
<Jucato> Riddell: so far, everything's ok. no crashes yet. I haven't seen the changes they made, so I'm not sure what the new features are for 1.6.1
<haggai> Riddell: hiya. A guy I know in Glasgow is asking about the FOSS scene there. Do you know much about what is happening there?
<Riddell> haggai: glasgow's scotlug is active and interesting.  akademy 2007 is going to rock glasgow.
<gnomefreak> crap i think i did something bad
<gnomefreak> :(
<Jucato> O.o
* gnomefreak makes mental not to self ALWAYS make double back ups of imprtant files :(
<gnomefreak> lost my resume :(
<Jucato> ouch... :(
<gnomefreak> there is no way to recover things that were deleted from the trash bin right?
<gnomefreak> *idea*
<Riddell> haggai: and of course debconf in edinburgh next year too
<haggai> Riddell: of course :) We started talking about local people because I told him about akademy and debconf next year
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 72065
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72065 in smb4k "smb4k screwed the sudoers sudo command no longer available! " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72065
<nixternal> someone else had that same issue
<Riddell> nixternal: that's crazy, smb4k shouldn't be reading sudoers never mind writing to it
<Riddell> nixternal: can you poke upstream and ask what could be happening?
<nixternal> don't that now
<nixternal> doing that now rather
<seele> hum, can anyone answer some GRUB questions for me?
<seele> after you edit menu.lst, you run grub-install, correct?
<Jucato> afaik, not anymore
<seele> what do you do to update grub then?
<Riddell> seele: don't think so, grub can read the file directly off the disk when it's run
<Riddell> so no need to update
<seele> oh, isnt that a bit dangerous in case you have an error?
<Riddell> what sort of error?
<seele> well if you have something wrong in your config file
<seele> at uds, when you were showing me the grub config, you had to run a command 
<Riddell> I guess that's one reason to have a GUI tool to make sure you don't have 
<Riddell> syntax errors
<seele> i dunno what it did, if it just installed the new options or did a check to make sure ther are no errors
<seele> hum, ok.. so currently all you have to do is edit menu.lst and reboot?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> okie dokie
<seele> what kind of error do you get if there is a syntax error in menu.lst?
<seele> (i dont want to try it for myself :P)
<Riddell> not sure, I've never tried
<Riddell> but in the worst of cases it'll go "can't find linux" and give you a grub prompt
<nixternal> Riddell: i reported the bug upstream, hopefully i will hear back
<Riddell> hope so, that's a nasty beastie
<nixternal> i should have looked at the bug report prior to packaging...chalk that one up as yet another lesson
<Riddell> _Sime: don't support you'd know why builddir!=source dir doesn't work in pyqt 4.1?
<ttoine> yep.... has tonio been here today ?
<Riddell> no
<ttoine> :(
<ttoine> ok, thanks, Riddell
<fdoving> Riddell: ping? can you do a -final- kopete upload to edgy-proposed, this time it's correct, for sure. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/edgy-proposed/  - thanks in advance. sorry 'bout the mess with this SRU.
<Riddell> fdoving: is there anything currently in the queue?
<fdoving> nope, It's rejected.
<Riddell> cool
<nixternal> Comment:
<nixternal> Thanks for notifying us. I'm currently working on a fix.
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ smb4k
<Riddell> nixternal: I wonder if that's a security issue that should get a CVE
<Riddell> fdoving: kopete uploaded
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> thank you
<Riddell> nixternal: how are you contacting them?
<nixternal> their buglist
<Riddell> nixternal: URL?
<nixternal> http://developer.berlios.de/bugs/?group_id=769
<Riddell> hmm, no security dudes around
<Roey> #security
<Riddell> ubuntu security dudes
* seaLne cries as his machine dosen't boot anymore
<Riddell> erk
<DaSkreech> Feisty?
<seaLne> it looks like mdadm/lvm again
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> hmm maybe not mdadm
<toma> evening
<DaSkreech> HI
<DaSkreech> Is there a way for someone to get all the source code used in Kubunut?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: there are source CDs
<DaSkreech> really never noticed before
<gnomefreak> Riddell: whats this gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~$ kbuildsycoca running...  after any command i run it drops to that and starts erroring
<gnomefreak> i type sudo apt-get update when update finishes it drops me to prompt than automatticly runs that
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it's kded running the kde system cache builder when it notices file changing
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get it to stop or atleast stop erroring that there is no database
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I assume you can't shipit source CDs?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no, but you can buy them off canonical at cost
<DaSkreech> OK are they available for download?
<Riddell> now there you have me
<Riddell> they were but they seemed to get lost during edgy release and not get published again
<DaSkreech> Ah who would be the person in charge of the balance of the source?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/source/
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> They have daily source DVds I see
<gnomefreak> killall kded worked ;)
<gnomefreak> ok all done playing. got hotbabe uploaded :)
<DaSkreech> Scuse?
<Riddell> don't ask
<gnomefreak> wrong channel
<gnomefreak> its an app
<DaSkreech> Woah what's FSview?
<gnomefreak> filesystem veiw?
<DaSkreech> Was this always installed?
<gnomefreak> i dont have that package
<DaSkreech> man one wrong keystroke on katapult
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Wonder how I got it
<DaSkreech> Ah it's in the debian menu
<DaSkreech> Hi mez
<Mez> hi DaSkreech 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-23
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee && Hobbsee|1emote
<Hobbsee_> thanks to whoever fixed my multimedia keys!
<Hobbsee|1emote> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee|1emote wonders why that didnt come up on her local client
<Jucato> which Hobbsee do I talk to? :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: whichever.   this one
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the other is in a screen session on stevenk's computer, so...
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> most of the time, i'm not there
<Jucato> Hobbsee: getting kernel panic in feisty using 2.6.19-6-generic kernel. normal? known? or I'm just screwed up?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i dont know about it, more info required.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what'd the /var/log/syslog say about it?
<Jucato> er... lol forgot to check :)
* Hobbsee only got kernel panics with one application
<Jucato> it's on VMWare btw
<Hobbsee> it was something i was testing...
<Jucato> (if that matters)
<Hobbsee> ahh - bit hard to mount hte drive on that basis, probably
<Jucato> hm... but the 2.6.17 kernel works fine... it's the only one I can use right now in feisty...
<Hobbsee> i dont know if it supports vmware - no idea
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol! now it works...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> after, around 7 tries, it finally boots into the feisty kernel :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying> morning all
<Jucato> morning freeflying
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying!
<DaSkreech> Hiya
<Hobbsee> heya
<DaSkreech> What were you getting to kernel panic?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: dont' know anymore... coz for some strange reason, after the nth try, it works
<DaSkreech> Hm msounds like my installation of sawfish
<DaSkreech> whats the deal with propietary drivers by default?
<DaSkreech> does that mean really really really easy enable of them or if they are detected at install they are installed?
<apokryphos> there's a spec about it
<apokryphos> the latter
<apokryphos> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/accelerated-x
<DaSkreech> Man  that's depressing :(
<Jucato> ... :(
<apokryphos> it's pretty much necessary for them to get beryl/compiz in by default on the widerscale
<Hobbsee> hey apokryphos 
<apokryphos> hiya Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> I'd so much rather a really easy button?
<DaSkreech> It's feels so much like giving up 
<Jucato> ditto DaSkreech
<Jucato> I'd rather they develop someway to make the installation of drivers and beryl easy and painless
<DaSkreech> Isn't this in direct contravention to the Ubuntu phiosphy?
<DaSkreech> I can see people carving up the Ubuntu=MS stamps now
<Jucato> not according to sabdfl
<apokryphos> not entirely. They've said from the beginning that they'd include proprietary things when it's "practical"
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure bling bling is practical in a OS or a general life sense
<Jucato> and the commitment/philosophy is to provide a free OS. it's still free, although not in the FSF sense of the term
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: in truth they're not doing much new by doing this now. The GPL is also not violated because of the way things are set up (SLA security, etc)
<DaSkreech> Then why can't Korroa ship?
<DaSkreech> (spelling is wrong)
<apokryphos> Ubuntu's going to, like Novell, through the reproduction burden onto the user
<apokryphos> *throw
<apokryphos> but again, that's not new. That's exactly how nvidia-glx works right now
<DaSkreech> Konvi krashed
<Jucato> ouch
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Sorry you were saying?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Naw History is a great thing :)
<DaSkreech> What reproduction burden?
<seele> wow, lots of feedback about grub
<seele> people must really want a tool to configure it :)
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> hey seele!
<seele> hihi
<Hobbsee> seele: is there any feedback you still need?
<Jucato> seele: in your blog post?
<seele> Hobbsee: i havnt had time to go through all the comments yet, but if you have something to say, feel free :)
<seele> Jucato: ja
<Hobbsee> seele: neither have i, hence i probably dont have things to say :P
<Jucato> ah nice. I read the post... didn't read the responses :)
<Jucato> afaik, Mandriva/PCLOS has a nice (a.k.a. working) GRUB GUI editor
<imbrandon> moins Jucato , seele , and Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon!
<Jucato> hi imbrandon@
<Jucato> er.. s/@/!
<imbrandon> seele: yea they really do, there ahev been requests for a LONG time for it
* Jucato needs to take a very quick nap... just to let his asthma pass a bit...
<Jucato> GRUB eye candy... :)
<Hawkwind> w00t, Feisty is now installed and running :)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
* Hobbsee ntoes that there are a lot of bugs in kdebase
<jdong> and speaking of a lot of bugs
<jdong> (j/k)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there any plans to switch back to using media:/ instead of /media/ ?
<Hobbsee> media:/ seems to be working for more people, looking at these bug reports
<Hobbsee> that being said, i like how /media/ is taking the drive names, instead of just how big they are, as media:/ does
<robotgeek> i hate media:/ as it did not work in nonkde apps, how is that handled now?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i'm not sure. that's a point.  then i guess that they use /media/
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: yeah, it blows to have a save dialog and it not working
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: no there isnt plans to go back 
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> robotgeek: yea that was the main reason for it , because it breaks no kde apps
<robotgeek> it is very frustrating, cause you can see the damn thing there, but not save it!
<crimsun> fools shouldn't be using non-kde apps nohow.
<imbrandon> yup, thus media:/ is gone ( only from kde3 for us ) but kde4 wont have it at all
<robotgeek> crimsun: i use firefox when konqueror does not render properly
<crimsun> ('twas a joke if you couldn't tell by the syntax ;)
<imbrandon> crimsun: heheh
<imbrandon> robotgeek: i thought you just booted into OSX when it dident work ( just kidding )
<robotgeek> imbrandon: no, i dont ever boot into OS X anymore, just run it from withing linux
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> ugh phone again
<imbrandon> brb
<lengau> Hi
<lengau> Does anyone know where to go to request packages for future releases?
<nixternal> lengau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<lengau> nixternal: Thanks. I've been looking all night, but it never dawned on me to check the obvious place :)
* Jucato wonders why dekorator 0.3 never made it to Edgy...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> no problem
<Hobbsee> Jucato: because no one packaged it, probably
<Jucato> aw... not popular enough? :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is the Ubuntu Packaging Guide the recommended way to compile from source and build packages? (alternative to make install/checkinstall?)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: for private use, or to go into repos?
<Jucato> both :)
<Hobbsee> the former
<Jucato> ok. I'll read it in my free time :)
* Jucato wishes his phone could read docbooks too...
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato sees another picture of Quinn Storm in Melissa Draper's gallery
* Mez is half tempted to upgrade to feisty
<crimsun> c'mon, you can be insane like the rest of us!
<nixternal> oh well, no sleep for me i guess
<crimsun> eh? S.O. not recovered from your last cooked meal?
<nixternal> xS.O. ;)
<crimsun> I hope I'm not shoving my foot in my mouth
<nixternal> ahh the family pooch might have just started her journey to a better place
<crimsun> oh, right
<nixternal> right as I was heading up, i heard the old man freaking out yelling the dogs name
<nixternal> he took off for the animal hospital
<crimsun> hope she's in less pain, then
<nixternal> ya, me too
<nixternal> i was holding her while he got his stuff ready and she started to convulse..that was enough for me..im a weakling to that stuff
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> Does anyone know why klik isn't integrated in Kubuntu?
<Enola_Gay> Or at least in the repository?
<Riddell> security and technical issues
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Enola_Gay> cu
<Jucato> oh cool, the python-sip4 problem seems to be fixed already :)
<Riddell> Jucato: well, one of them
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> the current version of KOffice in fesity is 1.5.2?
<Riddell> yes, I uploaded 1.6.0 but it failed and I'm not fixing it since I'm working on 1.6.1 now
<Jucato> ah cool 1.6.1 :)
<Tonio__> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio__ 
<Tonio__> Riddell: just saw your comments on jabbin.... I'll have a look at the qca-tls, but that looks like optional stuff...
<Tonio__> Riddell: and concerning dolphin I missed that it was in debian (wasn't when I did the package in fact)
<mhb> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<MidMark> guys there is a big problem in usb storage management in kubuntu
<MidMark> if you umount a pen drive that has still some writing data in cache the icon in kde disappears before it finish to write to the usb storage
<MidMark> a person think that can take off the usb but will destroy for certain data
<MidMark> is it known?
<Tonio__> MidMark: yes
<Tonio__> MidMark: I don't know if the issue is in our patches or in kde but that's a known issue
<MidMark> this doesn't occur with Dapper
<MidMark> Tonio__: is already reported in launchpad? number?
<Tonio__> MidMark: I don't know for launchpad, but that is known and already discussed here
<MidMark> ok, it's a pitty, every release of Kubuntu has a dozens of critical bugs unresolved...
<Hobbsee|Remote> Tonio__: it's reported in launchpad, too
<Hobbsee> MidMark: feel free to start fixing
<MidMark> I think 6 month cycle (4 for Edgy) it's a little too fast cycle, produce cutting edge
<Tonio__> Hobbsee hope you know the bug id :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: i can find it, in a sec
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I'm a bug report and bug fuzz, take a look to my bug reported list
<MidMark> this take time too
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> various other umount stuff broken as well
<Tonio__> yep this one :)
<Tonio__> hum it looks like I packaged jabbin and dilphin too fast hehe :)
* Hobbsee notes taht she's been bitten by that
<mhb> it's probably known that the documentation (k-d-g, release notes) in Edgy is only in English ... is it planned to fix it in an update?
<Hobbsee> mhb: do they have translations for it in rosetta?
<mhb> Hobbsee: 100%. it's just not in Edgy help center
<mhb> Hobbsee: it was translated before the deadline, but somehow it hasn't been included in Edgy
<Hobbsee> mhb: ah right.  *pokes nixternal*
<Hobbsee> mhb: absolutely no idea why, i dont tend to deal in translations
<mhb> I think it was mentioned somewhere, but I don't know any LP bug number
<Hobbsee> it's probably in the great lot of kdebase.
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know it's neither your area of expertise nor your fault .o)
<mhb> I'll wait for nixternal probably
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i cant search for your reported bugs, if you didnt give a LP ID
<MidMark> Hobbsee: ah sorry I'm Cimmo on launchpad
<Hobbsee> ah, which is why i wouldnt have guessed
<MidMark> s/Cimmo/cimmo
<MidMark> also I'm a vast list of subscribed ones
* Hobbsee looks at this merge
<Tonio__> Riddell: concerning jabbin and libqca, that looks like optionnal feature and isn't a compilation option, so it probably should be recommended and not be set as a dependancy right ?
<Jucato> Tonio__: will kpkgmanager be in your repo soon? I'll be glad to test it on feisty :)
<Tonio__> Jucato: bah it was rediscussed....
<Tonio__> Jucato: it looks like unmaintained for a year in fact
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<Tonio__> so we will probably not spend time on this
<Jucato> oh well, more time to focus on Adept, eh? :)
<Tonio__> Jucato: yes... ;)
* Jucato thinks he saw mornfall in here yesterday
<workmorn> what?
<workmorn> i'll release 2.2 when it's ready
<Jucato> hi workmorn/mornfall :)
<workmorn> afternoon
<Tonio__> workmorn: bah in fact we were comparing the functionnalities of kpkgmanager to adept, and it was interesting to get kpkgmanager in the repos too
<workmorn> what's kpkgmanager
* workmorn looks
<Tonio__> workmorn: but as it is unmaintained, there is probably no interest to put that in, even universe
<Tonio__> workmorn: a simple component that can be installed and used with kio-apt
<workmorn> ah ok, so it's the one i have seen
<Tonio__> workmorn: it is efficient and works well, but is unmaintained
<Tonio__> but the idea is pretty good
<Tonio__> workmorn: are you aware we tested the debconf/qt thing ? it works well :)
<workmorn> which debconf/qt thing? :)
<Tonio__> the only thing is that it would be nice if the env variable to make debconf use "kde" was set be adept when launched
<workmorn> you know, it is :)
<Tonio__> workmorn: ah ? in the wip stuff ?
<workmorn> no, in released version
<Tonio__> workmorn: hehe is it in edgy ? 
<Tonio__> s/edgy/feisty ?
<workmorn>     if (cache::Global::get().packages()
<workmorn>         .packageByName( "libqt-perl" ).isInstalled())
<workmorn>         putenv( "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=kde" );
<Tonio__> we had to dpkg-reconfigure debconf to get it to work when testing
<Tonio__> workmorn: hehe cool
<workmorn> Tonio__: it's there since dapper or so
<workmorn> unless you changed name of libqt-perl somehow :)
<Tonio__> workmorn: hum, I'll look at that since it didn't ork for us, even with libqt-perl installed
<workmorn> Tonio__: it doesn't work because kdesu borks xauth
<workmorn> Tonio__: or that was the case last time i checked
<Tonio__> workmorn: hum yes maybe
<Tonio__> I think we had to perform an xhost+
<Tonio__> if my remembering is correct
<Tonio__> workmorn: let me test ;)
<workmorn> xhost + EWW
<Tonio__> workmorn: confirmed, that doesn't work due to kdesu
<workmorn> Tonio__: i think it worked in debian, so it was sudo related, but it probably won't work these days anyways
<workmorn> no matter
<Tonio__> workmorn: interesting
<Tonio__> workmorn: well we'll rediscuss thislater, we have time to get that in
<workmorn> i had it definitely tested, so who knows :)
<Riddell> Tonio__: if it's a compilation option it should be a build-dep most likely
<Tonio__> Riddell: it is "not" a compilation option
<Tonio__> Riddell: and that's not required for jabbin to work
<Tonio__> Riddell: it is used as a "plugin" in fact
<Tonio__> Riddell: so should be recommended eventually, but not a dep or builddep
<Riddell> ah, so yes recommended sounds right
<Tonio__> Riddell: this is the reason I didn't put that as a builddep
<Tonio__> Riddell: concerning the amd64 issue........ I cannot test unfortunately
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'll correct all I can, unsure it builds on i386 and reupload
<Riddell> I'll try it on my powerpc and see what happens
<Tonio__> Riddell: okay ;)
<Tonio__> Riddell: concerning the licence, it is one of those stupid copy/paste with klipper ;) sometimes it doesn't take the last copied thing as the clipboard
<Tonio__> and concerning dolphin, it wasn't in debian when I did the package, but now of course I'll request for a sync
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ftbfs on i386 aswell now
<Tonio_> Riddell: it worked 2 weeks ago :)
<Tonio_> lib version issue or something, I'll have a look at this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also check at qt-x11-free-dbg today
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: did you remove kpkgmanager from your repo?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the "letters with combinason" doesn't work anymore (again !)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Tonio_> ^e i
<Tonio_> :'(
* Tonio_ restart xorg
<Tonio_> hum the issue is xorg this time....
<Tonio_> not qt-x11
<Riddell> what issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: combinason keys don't work
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^e e ^o
<Tonio_> Riddell: fails in a tty even after a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed that error in edgy in qt-x11-free package, but the problem looks like related to X this time
<Tonio_> and don't tell me "use english keyboard !" ^^
<Riddell> keyboard layout is an X issue
<Tonio_> yes but in edgy the issue was with the qt-x11 package, I just had to sync with debian to resolve the issue...
<Tonio_> not this time
<Tonio_> I have to quit for 15 minutes (electricity down)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: ty for the python-qt fix ;)
<Riddell> mmm, now I need to work out how to fix pyqt3 and pykde
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> need my long pointy stick to help with that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's it broken?
<Jucato> ooh jpatrick
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick!  LTNS!
* Hobbsee tells gnucash to upload faster
<jpatrick> hi Jucato
<Jucato> ooh LTNS.. :)
* Jucato learns a new acronym
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: yeah, I've got mately with the kubuntu-es dudes again
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<jpatrick> I wonder... Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> Riddell: Hi again, the guys at kubuntu-es.org are asking me if it were possible to get the subdomain of es.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> what for?  you already have kubuntu-es.org
<Riddell> which seems to redirect to some other random domain
<jpatrick> they say "to look like we're closer to the official kubuntu"
<jpatrick> yeah, tmp hot
<jpatrick> host*
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> doesn't canonical host that site now?
<jpatrick> we're in the process of moving (right now)
<Riddell> moving to canonical?
<Jucato> doesn't kubuntu-es.org follow the LoCo naming policy more closely than es.kubuntu.org?
<jpatrick> a canonical server
<Riddell> I think canonical has a policy of giving out the -xx.org domains which presumably means they don't do xx.foo.org domains
<jpatrick> ok, I'll tell them that
<Riddell> gnomefreak: by the way have you tested hwdb-kde with the new pyqt4?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: no im just now installing kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> let me know if it actually works
<gnomefreak> i will look at it as soon as the downloading/installing it done
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems to work.  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the hardware testing database, where it tests for sound and display and all that, right?
<Hobbsee> it's working
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, great, thanks :)
<Jucato> working here, too :)
* Hobbsee tells it that kubuntu did *not* detect the correct resolution
<Jucato> lol said that too when I ran hwdb on Edgy a while ago
<Tonio_> re
<Jucato> will edgy-commercial have packages?
<Riddell> not sure
<Riddell> seems logical that it should but i
<Riddell> if it doesn't have anything at the moment, I guess not
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm starting to merge (all the day)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem if I do adept ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm working on pyqt and pykde
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> not at all, go ahead
<Riddell> ping here when you start working on something so we don't duplicate stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I wanted to do indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: second thing will be kdebindings, I'll try to fix the build issue on feisty
<Riddell> good luck :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, yeah I know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning guidance, I'll probably build from svn instead of syc with debian, that's the way we usually do
<Riddell> sync the packaging with debian
<Jucato> speaking of guidance... doesn't the description (and System Settings) probably need to be updated to include mention of the wineconfig module?
<Riddell> I didn't enable wineconfig because it had various issues
<Riddell> for example it should be disabled if you don't have wine installed
<Hobbsee> Jucato: can you confirm https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/73003 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73003 in kdepim "korganizer does not start from K Menu -> run dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
* Hobbsee doesnt have edgy here
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I think I already did
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Jucato> er wait.. different bug
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's a known bug
<Riddell> oh
<Jucato> it might be related to the other korganizer bug
<Jucato> dang
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll sync with debian then
<Tonio_> Hobbsee|Remote: confirmed
<Jucato> confirmed too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee|Remote: same issue when clicking the systray icon, doesn't start
<Jucato> Tonio_: that's bug 68341
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68341 in kdepim "Korganizer icon in the System Tray doesn't start Korganizer" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68341
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay I'll have a look toonight, after my merging day :)
<Jucato> thanks! :)
<Jucato> btw, hasn't that "KDEinit could not launch <appname>" been a bug for a long time?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning guidance, I'll sync the packaging but what about the tarball ? Shouldn't I take it from svn as we usually do ?
<Jucato> happens everytime I launch KInfoCenter through Katapult
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum confirmed too, can you post a launchpad bug plz ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: ok. I'll try digging for a KDE bug report too
<Tonio_> Jucato: thanks
* Tonio_ misses his dualcore :'( adept is very long to build
<Tonio_> Jucato: concerning kinfocenter, that's a katapult issue, so please report the bug for katapult :)
<Jucato> no, it happens in Alt+F2, also
<Tonio_> Jucato: ah
<Jucato> might be related to the korganizer bug Hobbsee mentioned
<Jucato> bug for kdelibs?
<Tonio_> Jucato: bug for kinfocenter then, it doesn't like to be launched without any parameter
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you want, but it's quite fiddly to do (need to get all the translations out too)
<Jucato> although in kinfocenter's case, it launches despite the error. in korganizer's case, it doesn't launch at all
<Jucato> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know but don't mind, I'm used to it, I already synced guidance several times
<Tonio_> svn2dist is my friend :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I would say an issue in the desktop file for kinfocenter
<Tonio_> Jucato: just report the bug and I'll try to fix it
<Jucato> Tonio_: sure thing :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: excuse me, what package should I select for the bug report? kdebase? (kinfocenter doesn't exist in Ubuntu)
<Tonio_> yes
<Jucato> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/73008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73008 in kdebase ""KDEInit could not launch 'kinfocenter'" when launching KInfoCenter from Katapult or Run Command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Jucato> btw, both bugs about korganizer aren't present in Feisty
<Tonio_> Jucato: aren't ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just done kipi-plugins while adept is building, fyi
<Jucato> Tonio_: yes. I can launch Korganizer from Alt+F2 normally, and the system tray icon behaves normally
<morn|off> Tonio_: adept is still building? oh dear :)
<Tonio_> morn|off: yes :'(
<Riddell> Tonio_: going to change it to recommend graphicsmagick?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum does it work with it ? I though it was still using imagemagick
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but actually it'll need graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<Tonio_> so I may recommend both in fact
<Riddell> I guess so, graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat | imagemagick
<Tonio_> yep that's what I thought about :)
<Tonio_> okay let's do that
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum, the korganizer issue has been resolved somehow, I cannot reproduce it anymore
<Jucato> Tonio_: in Edgy or in Feisty?
<Tonio_> Jucato: feisty
<Tonio_> Jucato: but that didn't work a couple of days ago
<Jucato> oh...
<Tonio_> yes, maybe rebuilding kdelibs or kdebase in the last days fixed it somehow...... weird anyway
<freeflying_> Riddell: any good news about qt-3.3.7? 
<Jucato> there were some kdepim updates a while ago
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes but not in the past days when the issue has been resolved I think
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> I don't remember seeing a kdepim upload (maybe I'm wrong btw)
<Riddell> freeflying_: I've not had a chance to look at it yet, and I'm not sure I will be able to before I go away at the weekend
<Riddell> freeflying_: it's strange, there shouldn't be anything changed
<freeflying_> Riddell: :) it's really strange
<Riddell> freeflying_: you could try recompiling it without the patch for visibility
<freeflying_> Riddell: okay, I'll recompile it this weekend
<fabo> Riddell, Tonio_ if you have time to upload icecc-monitor : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3515
<Tonio_> fabo: let me look
<fabo> thks
<Tonio_> fabo: is it waiting for debian or is that already i unstable ?
<fabo> it's in etch/sid
<Tonio_> fabo: okay :) I'm revuing and uploading
<Riddell> so it can just be synced rather than a separate upload?
<fabo> right
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me look at the changelog
<Riddell> Tonio_: check it compiles and runs, then file a sync request
<Tonio_> yup no change.... can just be synced
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I'm doing this
<fabo> on my recent upload to revu, all are sync except strig
<fabo> i
<Riddell> fabo: why not strigi?
<fabo> Riddell: a minor linda fix requested by Hobbsee ;)
<fabo> Tonio_: if you are motivated -> kbarcode and kscope to sync too
<fabo> i'm reviewing kde-extras package right now for feisty ...
<Tonio_> fabo: later probably ;)
<Tonio_> fabo: I have a bunch of merges to perform today
<fabo> k np ;)
<fabo> kile FTBFS on feisty, while it build nicely on sid ...
<fabo> i don't know why ... yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: stupid question but wich package to post the bug for a sync request for a new package, not already in launchpad ? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can file bugs without a package
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, okay, didn't knew since I never did this before, only for existing packages so... :)
<Riddell> but if the package doesn't already exist, it should get sycned automatically
<Tonio_> Riddell: in theory yes, but no idea when ?
<Tonio_> is that done for example every week or so ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: not sure actually
<Tonio_> k
* Tonio_ merges kdebindings........
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kdebindings issue is probably related to our libqt3-jni, still 3.5.4
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to merge this and then kdebindings
<Tonio_> grmpf, nope it is the same source package hehe
<Tonio_> grmpf
<fdoving> hmm.. anyone got any good suggestions on the FTBFS(powerpc,i386) kopete in feisty? https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/275832
<fdoving> sparc and amd64 are ok.
<fdoving> same package builds fine in edgy.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I forgot kdebindings at the moment, I'm starting kdebluetooth (lots of changes there, might take a while
<Tonio_> Riddell: the interesting thing is that this version includes a passkey-agent for dbus
<Tonio_> we will not have to workarround now
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdebindings has a new release out which uses a new bluetoothe library
<Riddell> Tonio_: you'll need to ask dholbach if the gnome stuff can also use that new library version
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem with kdebindings is that we have an external issue, since even the previously built version ftbfs now......
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebindings and kbluetooth ? I'm not sure to understand
<Tonio_> Riddell: wheren't you talking about new bluez and kdebluetooth instead ?
<Riddell> er, yes
<Riddell> s/kdebindings/kdebluetooth/
<Tonio_> yes in fact gnome already uses this
<Riddell> oh, sorted
<Tonio_> the passkey-agent is used with bluez/dbus
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just testing the debian package...... the problem is that the packaging is completly different (doesn't use cdbs anymore)
<Tonio_> I'll probably have to re-cdbs it
<Tonio_> but as the souces changed a lot, it'll take time to test all patches etc.....
<Tonio_> let go !
<fdoving> hmm.. does the package uploaded to edgy-proposed need a accept from the archive admins before it's buildt? 
<Riddell> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> Riddell: ok. glad i'm not an archive-admin. I've poked them alot lately :)
<Riddell> _Sime: any idea if pykde should work with python 2.5?  I get a compile error
<nixternal> yay, my feisty machine won't boot ;)
<DaSkreech> Well someone promised in #ubuntu-devel they would break booting this week
<DaSkreech> Guess they are a person of their word. Nice to know you can count on them
<nixternal> haha right
<nixternal> it is no biggy to me, as it is my test machine
<nixternal> so i can always reinstall
<nixternal> i need to start imaging that machine though..i would rather take 5 minutes instead of 1 getting it back
<nixternal> s/1/1 hour
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, the new kdebluetooth debian package is an horrible mess (removed cdbs, conflict files with bluez-utils etc.......)
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't use it then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably simply update the kubuntu package with new tarball and make it to work
<apokryphos> heh
<jpatrick> I thought he was clay, not water
<Riddell> claydoh: ahem
<DaSkreech> Well he just got banned
<apokryphos> temporarily, to avoid floods
<DaSkreech> yeah I figure. guess flooding gets muddy with him
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: my point exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm giving a good clean to the kbluetooth package too since it is currently very messy (mixing cdbs and pure debhelper stuff etc.......)
<Riddell> cool
<Tonio_> I just hope the dbus stuff works correctly
<_Sime> Riddell: what's up?
<Riddell> _Sime: pykde doesn't like python 2.5 http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/pykde.text
<_Sime> Riddell: which  version of SIP?
<_Sime> Riddell: I'm not sure if Jim has updated PyKDE for Python 2.5.
<Riddell> _Sime: sip 4.5
<_Sime> Riddell: I don't think Jim has updated PyKDE for Python 2.5. He has been very busy/quite lately.
<Riddell> _Sime: right.  I think the plan is to have 2.5 as default in feisty, but I'm not sure when that change will happen
<_Sime> Riddell: the errors you've got there don't look fatal.
<_Sime> Riddell:  http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2006-September/068944.html
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum the latest kdebluetooth debian version doesn't use dbus in fact. I'm trying to package from svn instead, this was dholbach plan for feisty
<Tonio_> seems to be working nicelly since opensuse already uses this
<_Sime> Riddell: if possible, it is best to get a fixed version from Jim. But it does look fixable without Jim's help. It is just a PITA.
<_Sime> Riddell: some "int"s need to be replaced with "Py_ssize_t" in some of the hand written parts.
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's in svn that isn't in beta 2?
<Riddell> _Sime: ok, I've posted to pykde so we'll see if Jim answers, and we can worry about it if the python2.5 switch comes without hearing from him
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is another development branch
<_Sime> Riddell: good.
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/kdebluetooth-dbus-integration/
<Tonio_> this one includes all the dbus stuff to work with bluez 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: the beta2 debian uses version doesn't, and still needs to be patched to use kbluepin correctly (but it works too)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I finished the merge with beta2, but as dholbach plan was to use this new version instead, and as opensuse already uses it, I though it was probably better to work on that directly, and eventually submit the package to debian if it works
<Riddell> Mez: around?
<Mez> for 10 mins
<Mez> sup
<Riddell> Mez: I'm looking at katapult
<Riddell> it's all blurg
<Mez> ... ?
* jdong searches up "blurg"
<jdong> " 	
<jdong> Noun, a small little known organ in the human body, located slightly medial and dorsal to the vermiform appendix, also referred to as the "love muffin."
<Riddell> cool!
<Riddell> but not what I ment
<jdong> LOL
<DaSkreech> Alt+spcae word:blug
<Riddell> Mez: I can't see any difference in kubuntu_07_work_with_non_english.diff
<Mez> Riddell, will tlak tomorrow
<Riddell> infact it does add changes which are already in that file
<Riddell> and the change to kubuntu_03_spellingcatalog.diff is already in kubuntu_07_work_with_non_english.diff
<fdoving> diffs on diffs are nice :)
<fdoving> Riddell: can you please upload kopete to feisty? -> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/kopete/ - fixes ftbfs on ppc and x86.
<Riddell> fdoving: sure, in a bit
<ryanakca> Riddell: d'you know of a "good" howto type thing for merging? the one on the MOTU school wiki doesn't really explain much...
<Riddell> ryanakca: download ubuntu package, download debian package
<Riddell> check if the ubuntu changes are still needed, if they aren't file a sync request
<Riddell> if they are port the ubuntu changes to the debian package
<Riddell> voila
<ryanakca> ok... and how will I know if they're still needed? kindof a "It is or it isn't" obvious type thing?
<Riddell> you need to search through the changelog to find out what the changes are
<Riddell> and decide if the reson for adding the change is still a good reason
<Riddell> usually you want to keep the change unless it has been included in debian
<ryanakca> and "port the ubuntu changes to the debian package"... that means copying the patches over?
<Riddell> yes, if its a patch in debian/patches, or it might be a packaging change, e.g. a lot of packages have dh_iconcache added to their debian/rules file
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca will start with a small, simple program :)
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm merging koffice-i18n 1.6
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have the 1.6.1 packages on my hard disk
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> but it's not released yet
<Tonio_> hum should be removed of the merging list then :)
<Tonio_> perfect, I won't touch this and wait, ping me if you need testers
<DaSkreech> Does ubiquity handle sata drives?
<Riddell>  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/not-koffice-161/ edgy main
<Tonio_> Riddell: merging guidance packaging + sync from svn then
<Riddell> DaSkreech: the live CD does, I wouldn't be surprised if qtparted got confused
<Tonio_> I just hope the new icons are on the svn
<Riddell> they should be
<DaSkreech> So qtparted would not be helpful in fixing the problem?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: sup?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I don't know what your problem is
<DaSkreech> Riddell: can you peek in the main chan?
<Riddell> main chan?
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu
<fdoving> Riddell: there is a badly named patch in kdepim. attachment.cgi?id=17264&action=view
<Riddell> fdoving: in fesity?
<fdoving> Riddell: yes.
<Riddell> that'll be my fault, but it won't cause any harm
<fdoving> just FYI.
<Riddell> thankks
<Riddell> so, kopete
<Riddell> where was that again?
<fdoving> .. and i'm test-building with the kpilot fix.
<Riddell> ooh, good plan
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/kopete/
<Riddell> fdoving: where did you get the patch from?
<fdoving> Riddell: debian package.
<Riddell> clever debian :)
<fdoving> I don't have a palm, so i can't test,  but uploading to feisty won't hurt, i guess? 
<Riddell> I think seaLne has a palm?
<fdoving> I'll continue this tomorrow. have to sleep.
<fdoving> bye.
<Riddell> sleep well fdoving 
<Riddell> I'm compiling kopete now and I'll upload it when it's done
<fdoving> thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-24
<gnomefreak> anyone on feisty notice apt/aptitude not working?
<Jucato> I couldn't even boot into feisty (vmware) right now... kernel panic :(
<gnomefreak> would apt crashing be concidered security issue?
<gnomefreak> eh i can change it later too hard to think today
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just wrote a script to download po files for guidance since it doesn't work with svn2dist
<Tonio_> Riddell: I send it to sime eventually
<Riddell> it does, but you need to work out the magic place in svn2dist to edit
<Riddell> and the Makefile.am
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know but well editing svn2dist everytime is a pain
<Tonio_> Riddell: it can be done with a 2 lines script, and it works very nicelly so... :)
<Riddell> :)
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/37
<Tonio_> okay the second line is ugly.... I'll rewrite it better later :)
<Tonio_> hum it misses the new icons......... I'll have to check at ken svn branch
<Tonio_> pinheir0: ping ?
<pinheir0> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey :)
<pinheir0> going to bed soon
<Tonio_> pinheir0: any idea where ken has put the new guidance-powermanager icons ?
<pinheir0> no idea
<pinheir0> :)
<Tonio_> there are not in his ken/ directory on oxygen branch
<Tonio_> andnot in guidance......
<Tonio_> okay I'll wait for him to had them :)
<pinheir0> i think he send them to sebas
<gnomefreak> is there a problem with pythonqt3?
<gnomefreak> or pyqt3
<gnomefreak> whatever the latest update was
<Tonio_> pinheir0: found them hehe :)
<Tonio_> pinheir0: thanks
<Jucato> Hobbsee: morning! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Jucato> exactly what I've been looking for. almost perfect! (except for the time...)
* Hobbsee looks
<Riddell> Jucato: has it been announced yet?
<Jucato> Riddell: yep. in Ubuntu Fridge and Jono's blog
<Hobbsee> Jucato: way cool
<Riddell> and no evil marketing, excellent
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. I have to slightly turn my timezone upside down a bit :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> the sessions are practically 11pm-5am here. But I think it's worth it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how come neither you nor Riddell will be giving a session? shouldn't the King and Queen be there? :P
* Hobbsee looks what they are in her timezone
<Hobbsee> Jucato: either i wasnt asked, or i was, and said no, not understanding what it was.   i think it was the latter
<Hobbsee> and Riddell needs to squish all the bugs
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if you're still on DST, just add 3 hours to mine, afaik
<Hobbsee> 2am - 8am.  yay.
<Jucato> hehehe
* Hobbsee may be able to get to some of them
* Hobbsee may not have internet, though
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fixed feisty yet?
<Riddell> _Sime: any clue what this is? http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.announce/6636
<Riddell> http://pythonqt.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> ah, embedding python into qt, not qt bindings for python
<nixternal> Hobbsee: feisty is still broken for me
<nixternal> i will probably fix it this weekend when i get some time..just do a reload probably
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you upgrade udev or coreutils?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do you know how to chroot?
<nixternal> not 100%
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nixternal> i just did a typical upgrade yesterday and it wouldn't boot afterwards
<Hobbsee> nixternal: dchroot /media/feisty and upgrade it from there
<Hobbsee> yes, there were two updates that broke, and were quickly fixed
<nixternal> i can't log into that machine though
<Hobbsee> or wherever you've got hte feisty / mounted
<Hobbsee> you've only got feisty on it?
<nixternal> ya
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> that is my test machine
<Hobbsee> you can use a live cd for ti
<nixternal> hmm..i will give that a try
<Jucato> is it normal that an upgrade removes hal? (feisty)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: probably not....
<orkid> why can't you login? it won't boot?
<Hobbsee> orkid: yes
<orkid> what part of the boot?
<Hobbsee> the first, iirc
<orkid> grub problem?
<Hobbsee> er, just after that
<nixternal> ya, it locks right after grub, and gives yout he no job stuff
<Hobbsee> it's a coreutils/udev problem
<orkid> i just did an upgrade from 6.10 to feisty and i couldn't boot.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: recovery mode does nothing, presumably
<Hobbsee> another victim
<nixternal> no, recovery mode is dead as well
<orkid>  oh ok. my grub entries got messed up and partition #s were changed. different problem i suppose.
<Hobbsee> orkid: quite possibly.  if you know which partitions are which, you can just use /dev/hda# or whatever, and change it later
<orkid> yeah, that's what i did (used the grub command line to boot)
<orkid> it seems like startup of programs (eg firefox) is slower. don't know why.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: tony* just mentioned it in #ubuntu+1
<nixternal> oh well...im heading to bed..i gotta wake up to get in line at the local best buy so i can get me a new laptop at 5am ;)
<Hobbsee> nice
<orkid> oh tomorrow's friday.
<orkid> i need a new laptop...
<Hobbsee> hrm, it appears that printing has died on feisty
<Hobbsee> able to retrieve printer info. Printer answered:
<Hobbsee> client-error-bad-reques
<Hobbsee> printer URI: ipp://%E0%FB/%08%80?2%0850.205:631/ipp
<Tonio_> Hobbsee printing is generally dying from the first week the the last one of every development cycle :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: so it seems.  i've never seen that error though :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I'll give a try tomorrow
<Tonio_> Hobbsee at the moment I'm trying to get rid of kmplayer and fix kaffeine so that it doesn't crash konqueror
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Tonio_> I've found an interesting couple of patches at suse
<Hobbsee> oh nice!  what about?
<Tonio_> the first one removes xinitthread from kaffeine and the second one performs the same in konqueror
<Tonio_> the problem in fact is in xinelibs, and that looks like a working workaround
<Tonio_> if it works, we will be able to ship one player for all, would be nice
<Tonio_> the point is I never saw any bug report concerning this issue for opensuse, that's why I looked carezfully at the patches they had for konqueror and kaffeine :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Tonio_> doesn't mean it'll work, but I'm confident in it
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: almost done with those MIR's i'll post them here in a few minutes
<imbrandon> btw moins all
<Riddell> imbrandon: rocking
<imbrandon> moins kwwii apokryphos gnomefreak jsgotangco 
<apokryphos> hiya imbrandon
<jsgotangco> hello!
<kwwii> howdy
<gnomefreak> moin imbrandon 
* gnomefreak spending today on finding out what is causing apt aptitude to crash. it seems to happen after kubuntu-desktop is installed :(
<gnomefreak> the problem is only i can produce it. and its after everything is installed that it does it
<Tonio_> yop
<Riddell> isn't that a youghart drink from france?
<Tonio_> youghart ?
<Tonio_> wdtm ?
<Tonio_> ah yagourt !
<Riddell> something like that
<Tonio_> yes it is a friendly way to say hello *and* a french liquid yogourt :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I spent all the day fixing kaffeine to avoid crash in konq
<Tonio_> Riddell: I succeded, but that crashes kfmclient :(
<Riddell> how did you do that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: works with binary konqurror though
<Tonio_> by removing xinitthread from kaffeine and using it in konqueror instead
<Tonio_> that works
<Tonio_> but kfmclient crashes, I don't understand why
<Tonio_> with konqueror it now works like a charm, so I don't know it investigating a bit more to improve my patch is usefull or not ?
<Tonio_> it would be so nice having just one player out of the box...
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in the segfault output of kfmclient and the patch ? maybe you can fix it easilly
<Tonio_> kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing -> craches
<Tonio_> konqueror -> perfect
<Tonio_> shouldn't be hard to fix I hope
<Riddell> I don't have time today, but keep it around to look at in future
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho your python-kde3 package causes problems, guidance failed to build when I uploaded
<imbrandon> moins Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> it worked before your upload what done
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
<Riddell> ug
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes and even the built package doesn't work now, the modules are broken here
<Tonio_> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initqt)
<Tonio_> this is the error reported by powermanager
<Riddell> ug
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kaffeine, the issue is due to xine architecture, so another solution would be to switch back to gstreamer
<Tonio_> xine requires that xinitthread is initialized in fact otherwise it crashes
<Tonio_> gstreamer doesn't need this
<Riddell> there's no gstreamer 0.10 backend in kaffeine
<Tonio_> Riddell: suse has patched it to work with 0.10 ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I spent all the night on that so I know exactly what does suse, mandriva, fedora etc do :)
<Tonio_> so if it is just a matter or gstreamer 0.10 we can patch it
<Tonio_> the point is amarok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what is the status of the gstreamer engine ? I couldn't find it
<Tonio_> is it abandoned ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay here is the plan, I'll reactivate the gstreamer plugin in kaffeine with the suse patch and test
<Riddell> the main gstreamer engine doesn't seem to be developed, but I read of another engine which just runs gstreamer from the command line to work
<imbrandon> Tonio_: gst overall or in kde/amarok ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: in amarok
<Tonio_> amarok-gstreamer package doesn't exist and amarok-engines doesn't provide it
<Tonio_> I'm testing with kaffeine
<imbrandon> Tonio_: the developers just gave it up over gst 0.8 but they planed to relook at it in amarok 2.0 / gst 0.10 but i dont think that is active atm
<imbrandon> Tonio_: right upstream dropped it for the moment
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum.... and what about the engine Riddell was talking about ?
<imbrandon> there is no amarok-gstreamer anymore, their might be sometime 
<imbrandon> i dont know about the one Riddell is talking about
<Riddell> I'm not super keen to move to gstreamer though, stuff like DVDs don't work and it would stop the install-mp3 script from working
<imbrandon> but it might work, but i can ask markey and eean today about the gst amarok status again
<Tonio_> imbrandon: if switching to gstreamer with the kaffeine suse patch works, it would be interesting to look at this evnetually
<imbrandon> Tonio_: sometime, but it would require lots of changes like Riddell said
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? that's just a matter of installing another package no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and gstreamer can now use w32codecs
<imbrandon> Tonio_: not really, it would require changes to gst ( that are being made upstream now but might not be ready for feisty )
<imbrandon> so they can do with totem what we do with amarok
<imbrandon> ( that was talked about at UDS , thats why i went to those BoF's )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I though the script was just a matter of amarok, not the engine in use
<imbrandon> so in the LONG run yes, maybe, but short term it would not work right, but LONG term we're looking at phoneon anyhow with kde4 ( that will use gst )
<imbrandon> Tonio_: no its part of amarok-xine , not amarok proper
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay didn't knew this........ sucks !
<Tonio_> there is no solution in fact.......
<Tonio_> okay let's stay with kmplayer at the moment
<imbrandon> i dont think we should worry about gst untill feisty+1 and kde4 IMHO
<imbrandon> but thats just my experince
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well the point was that gst was the solution for the kaffeine issue in fact
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the crash when embedded in konq is due to xine arch
<imbrandon> yea we need to find a nice wideo player that does mostly only videos ( like totem for gnome ) and has a plugin
<Tonio_> imbrandon: this is why ubuntu doesn't have any problems with firefox -> they use gstreamer
<imbrandon> and works with xine
<Riddell> Tonio, imbrandon: what kubuntu work needs done in the next week?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to finish the multimedia stuff, revu kds too
<Tonio_> but the merge process for main is almost done
<Riddell> man, we tock
<Riddell> rock too
<imbrandon> Riddell: umm i just finished the last of the amarok stuff last nigth and uploaded and planned on working on the .directory stuff from the k-d-s bof, that was _my_ plans
<imbrandon> yea most of the merges for main are done
<imbrandon> very very few left
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that I did lots of uvf exception requests during edgy, so I don't have a lot of packages to merge ;)
<imbrandon> ohh BTW while all 3 of us are here
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well I'll upload kaffeine in a few minutes, but I wanted to try once more to fix this before upload
<Tonio_> I'll remove the patch and upload right now
<imbrandon> PLEASE dont upload amaork 1.4.5 right away when it comes out PLEASE
<imbrandon> ohh BTW while all 3 of us are here ^^
<imbrandon> there is a major packaging delta from debian --> ubuntu and since i'm uploading both debian and ubuntu's now ( via ana in debian ) i want to try to sync them with 1.4.5
<imbrandon> is the reason ^^
<Tonio_> the point is I really do't understand why kaffeine upstream doesn't want to perform like kmplayer does.......
<Tonio_> he considers that's xine fault so that's it......... developpers.........
<Riddell> imbrandon: when is 1.4.5 coming out?  and why not upload it?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I won't ;) I only uploaded amarok once including my changes, but know I consider this your work, not mine
<imbrandon> Riddell: there is a major packaging delta from debian --> ubuntu and since i'm uploading both debian and ubuntu's now ( via ana in debian ) i want to try to sync them with 1.4.5
<Riddell> imbrandon: right, parsed now :)
<imbrandon> i wanna upload it to debian first then merge
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just be sure to keep my changes when you merge :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i will
<imbrandon> its just right not the orig.tar.gz are diffrent so i hade to fake sync
<imbrandon> i want to fix that for 1.4.5 but it will have to be in debian first
<Riddell> imbrandon: I wonder if debian would mind adding the same epoch to amarok we foolishly gave it
<imbrandon> Riddell: heheh i'm already ahead of you
<imbrandon> i'm working with ana to co-maintain it and he said we could possible do that
<imbrandon> sooonish i *hope* i get co-maintainer on it
<imbrandon> anyhow , other than that amarok stuff, i planned on getting a good .directory plan togather and start implmenting it this week, for 2 reasons , the grey folder thing instead of .hidden and the directory translations
<imbrandon> Riddell: ^^
<imbrandon> thats my plans this week, as most of the main merges are done
<imbrandon> ( and work on some universe merges as i have time )
<imbrandon> Riddell / Tonio_ : is the usb unmounting thing on either of your TODO's ? ( will probably have to work with _Sime close on that one )
<imbrandon> if not i'll add that to mine
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, that's a major one
<Tonio_> imbrandon: according to _Sime that's not due to his patches, but I wonder.........; nobody except kubuntu users are reporting this
<imbrandon> Tonio_: do you have time to look that over with _Sime ? it /might/ not be due to his patches but would be nice to be fixed
<Tonio_> next week I'll have time yes
<imbrandon> kk
<Riddell> imbrandon: I don't think we should put a .directory in every / directory, I'd rather just in /home and /media with special icons for those two
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<imbrandon> you dont want to make the others gray ?
<imbrandon> ( note they will have to be in everyt directory anyhow for translations )
<Riddell> no, it would stop working if anyone added another directory
<Riddell> and I think people will object to having dozens of .directory files
<imbrandon> true and true
<Riddell> translations?
<imbrandon> directory name translations
<imbrandon> they were looking at using them for that also
<Riddell> not for / directories surely?
<Riddell> it would work for /home and /media but translating /etc and the like make no sense
<imbrandon> that was my understanding , but i may be wrong, thus the plan for it also hehehe
<Riddell> ~/Desktop is the main one its needed for
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> hum ok, well that makes that easy
<Riddell> and ~/Pictures, ~/Music if we start using those
<imbrandon> is there a project you would like me to look at over the next week then 
<imbrandon> yea, i would like to start using those ( the ~/<something> ) as digicam and such already tries to
<Tonio_> okay kaffeine uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to fix guidance eventually :) the packaging is done now, so let me paste you the buildlog error
<imbrandon> back in ~20 minutes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: when you're back, are you going to merge kwin-style-crystal ?
<Tonio_> I can do it
<imbrandon> Tonio_: go ahead if you want
<imbrandon> i was going to but it wasent high on my list
<imbrandon> ok really afk ~20 minutes ( food )
<Tonio_> okay bye !
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth is done too, but I didn't use the dbus stuff at the moment, too experimental
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I didn't sync with the debian packaging since there are errors in it (files conflicting with kdelibs etc...)
<Riddell> yeah, that's fine
<Tonio_> I don't know if it works on debian....
<Tonio_> hum I'll give a try at kdebindings everyday too.... the error is outside of the package the maybe it'll be fixed one day....
<Tonio_> I'll just have to build it everyday and check
<Riddell> Tonio_: by the way java bindings have been removed from SVN, so I don't care if they're not in kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum cool, we can to an svn sync eventually
<Tonio_> or just hack the tarball :)
<Tonio_> okay I'll do that, thanks for the tip
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will not sync kmplayer too since debian doesn't split the package, so I maintain it appart of debian, I just sync the patches in fact
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> we're almost done :) we will have a bunch of time to work on the specs, that's cool :)
<Tonio_> I have to fix jabbin and wengophone packages too...
<Kryczek> hi there :)
<Tonio_> concerning wengophone it looks like the error is due to the scons build
<Kryczek> Tonio_: anything new on that KWallet issue?
<Tonio_> works when built with cmake
<Tonio_> Kryczek: no........
<Tonio_> the kde maintainer didn't even answer.......
<Kryczek> Tonio_: I talked with him
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we have a look at pwmanager ?
<Kryczek> and was highly disappointed
<Kryczek> he's stubborn and won't do anything about the issue
<Kryczek> not even help us
<Tonio_> Kryczek: bah he doesn't read the bug reports
<Kryczek> s/help/guide
<Tonio_> Kryczek: but the issue isn't in kwallet code in fact
<Kryczek> Tonio_: you want the conversation log?
<Tonio_> I reverted the code and that doesn't help
<Kryczek> ok
<Tonio_> the problem is in kicker or kdeinit
<Kryczek> but still I found his behavior highly irresponsible
<Riddell> Tonio_: we can look at it, but the kwallet author is exceedingly competant, I'd rather work out what was wrong with it
<Tonio_> kwallet crashes on logout in fact so that the changes are not saved
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah competant, but doesn't take care of bug reports.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: well technically kwalet works
<Tonio_> the problem is that due to kdeinit (which sometimes breaks knetworkmanager too) kwallet crashes on logout
<Tonio_> and kwallet only saves changes in the wallet on close
<Tonio_> the good workarround would be that kwallet saves the wallet on every input
* Riddell posts to kubuntu-devel
<Tonio_> I don't understand why it doesn't work like that
<Tonio_> Riddell: if someone can do that patch, it'll work
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a bug id on kde, let me give you the bug number
<Tonio_> Kryczek: show me the logs please ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136411
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136411 in kwallet "KWallet loses new passwords when closed since XML file import" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> everything is in it
<Tonio_> Kryczek: well when I said the error wasn't "in" kwallet, it is a combinason in fact
<Tonio_> there is no reason that the wallet is saved only at logout....
<Tonio_> maybe there is one, but I can't figure out what
<Tonio_> ctcp ?
<Tonio_> dcc please :)
<Kryczek> oops :D
<Riddell> we should look if we can have a Kubuntu version of /etc/readahead/desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's this ?
<Tonio_> Kryczek:http:// paste.tonio.homelinux.org
<Kryczek> Tonio_: file to be cached i suppose
<Kryczek> for faster access
<Riddell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263 explains it well
<Tonio_> Riddell: reading thanks
<Kryczek> Tonio_: any good syntax hilighting template for irc logs? :)
<Tonio_> okay it is the equivalent of microsoft bootvis :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: not needed don't mind :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting I didn't knew an equivalent on linux exist
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem with this is that it depends on each machine
<Tonio_> Riddell: modules to load etc.....
<imbrandon> Riddell: have fun on your trip , i'll try not to break all of main ( just kidding )
<Riddell> Tonio_: most of the files are the same depending on the desktop you load
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but it looks like faster on good machines, but slow on light ones.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be dangerous in my opinion
<Kryczek> Tonio_: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/38
<Tonio_> Kryczek: okay so both of you were wrong in fact :)
<Tonio_> Kryczek: first, the patch doesn't resolv the issue this time (worked for the 3.5.4 issues but not this problem)
<Tonio_> and secondly, it doesn't introduce any crash
<Tonio_> the point is probably that kwallet should save new entries everytime something is written to the wallet in my opinion
<Tonio_> that would resolve the issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have a look at that readahead thing, but I'll test it on a 256mbits machine first
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> I don't know how we'd do a kubuntu version, you can't do alternatives on conf files
<Tonio_> hum, yes
<Tonio_> well we can easily do that by breaking the debian policy hehe
<Tonio_> joking of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is possible to do alternatives on the initscript
<Tonio_> and the initscript contains the path to the config file, so........ :)
<Riddell> maybe, sounds dangerous but
<Tonio_> but works :)
<seaLne> does anyone happen to know if there is a way to save a (KDE) session other than selecting save session from the k menu?  i'm trying to save a session with konq fullscreen
<Tonio_> seaLne: will not work
<Tonio_> seaLne: konqueror and kopete have issues in saving the window size for at least 2 years :)
<seaLne> it saved fine, with restore last session thingy
<seaLne> i just want to make it so it can't be mistakenly changed
<Tonio_> seaLne: even the window size ?
<seaLne> yep, stayed fullscreen
<Tonio_> hum interesting
<seaLne> my konqs stay the right size on my desktop aswell
<Tonio_> seaLne: how do you save the session from the kmenu ?
<seaLne> "save session"
<Tonio_> seaLne: I don't see this i nthe kmenu
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/39
<Tonio_> Riddell: buildlog for guidance
<seaLne> you need to have changed in the session settings
<Tonio_> seaLne: ah okay ;)
<seaLne> on login: from restore previous session to restore manual session
<Tonio_> well I assume it is possible somehow with dcop....
<seaLne> this is for connecting to a plasma display :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: tried to browse with kdcop somehow ?
<seaLne> but then it would be saved as being running?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pretty sure the issue is due to your changes since I built it correctly yesterday afternoon
<Tonio_> seaLne: probably yes
<seaLne> "dcop ksmserver default saveCurrentSession" but gives a complaint about "ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!" when i ssh in
<seaLne> is dcop linked to being logged in?
<Tonio_> seaLne: use /bin/bash not /bin/sh
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/40
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's this ? libkonsolepart.so required to install python-kde3 ?
<Riddell> yes, it is now
<Riddell> not sure what would be causing that error
<Riddell> so I need to make python-kde3 depend on konsole
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to do it ? I have time for this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've done the package, so I can upload if you want/don't mind
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've just done it
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reading at your mail, concerning edgy-proposed patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to check who confirmed it worked ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: they should say so on the bug report
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> then you include their details in the -updates changelog
<Riddell> see the StableReleaseUpdates page before doing any such upload though
<Tonio_> great it is clear now
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know I should..... I have rarelly been involved in working on updates for the stable release, that's my problem :)
<Tonio_> I generally only focus on the dev one
<Tonio_> I'll make a point on that with imbrandon, I know he knows all of this perfectly
<Riddell> Tonio_: you could go along to the open week talks and find out how it all works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the point is also a matter of interest to me :)
<Riddell> by the way jono is looking for more talkers if you want to do a session on something
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is important to fix issues on the stable one, but well I'd be glad is someone else would do the job hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe yes, why not
<Tonio_> Riddell: but well as you know, I'm not a great "speaker" because of my english....
<Tonio_> I am handicaped to do such things (wouldn't have any problem if it was in french)
<Riddell> in my experience you speak plenty :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but I'm not self-confident in my english to do so
<Tonio_> Riddell: in france everyone say I speak WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you've seen in the UDS, I don't speak that much during the meetings
<Tonio_> psychological issue I think :)
<Tonio_> but as I have to fight this, I may do a talk eventually, yes
<Tonio_> _Sime, sebas: I did a snapshot of guidance and I'll upload toonight.... there were a few icons missing (90% charging/discharging) I did them so would you please upload them in svn ?
<Lure> Riddell: already gone to Pula?
<Riddell> Lure: leaving tonight
<Riddell> Lure: I believe the dudes in #ubuntu-hr are planning an event on tuesday evening
<Lure> Riddell: any plans to come to Ljubljana? I am out on Wed/Thu (in Germany), but otherwise I am here
<Riddell> I have no plans, /msg me your phone number and I'll let you know
<Riddell> I think my girlfriend won't be too happy if I spend too much time with computer people :)
<Lure> Riddell: ;-) - fine with me
<Lure> Riddell: you got my mail about hints what to do?
<Riddell> Lure: yes, thanks
<imbrandon> wow, marks blog went right for Novell's throat
<imbrandon> :)
<Riddell> oh, it's begun has it
<imbrandon> yea , check out planet ( and he links to a few other blogs ) apparently kubuntu ( not ubuntu ) has picked up a few high profile suse guys reciently ?
<imbrandon> its kinda funny as i came from SuSE too ( just a year or so earlier than all this mess LOL )
<Riddell> the lead postgres developer blogged about changing to kubuntu
<Riddell> but really, I don't like trying to steal developers from SuSE
<imbrandon> as long as they still contribute upstream i think its good
<Riddell> they do, a lot
<imbrandon> will make kubuntu the defacto desktop
<Riddell> what will?
<fdoving> i think it's important to cooperate.. not compete. goodwill from suse can be a very very good thing.
<Riddell> exactly
<Riddell> well, we compete too, but I'd rather compete for converts to windows than for each other's developers
<Riddell> s/to/from/
<imbrandon> true but if they are gonna switch anyway from suse ( because of discontent with novel ) we might as well swoop them up
<imbrandon> but not "actively" recruit
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> anyone heard of an update which stops amarok and kaffeine playing oggs?
<imbrandon> hrm, not here, seems ok
<imbrandon> it would have to be a xine update
<imbrandon> if that was the case
* imbrandon looks
<fdoving> Riddell: the kpilot issue qualifies for an SRU, right? 
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, if the diff isn't too large
<fdoving> let's hope it's small.. building now.
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i'm on uptodate feisty and amarok seems to play ogg fine
<imbrandon> just made sure
<fdoving> so.. feisty is usable? maybe i should do an upgrade on the ibook.
<fdoving> bbl. dinner.
<imbrandon> fdoving: its "useable" i wouldent call it stable or such
<imbrandon> things are still breaking quite often
<imbrandon> :)
<fdoving> I just hate the X breakages..
<Jucato> I get kernel panics on vmware...
<fdoving> think i'll run edgy for a while.. atleast on one computer. anyway.. dinner. bbl.
<imbrandon> yea i still keep edgy on my laptop incase something inportant breaks, but i have feisty on my main dev desktop
* Jucato wonders if having 2 computers is essential if one wants to be a developer...
<imbrandon> Jucato: not essential but very very helpfull ( and common , a "stable" box for if the world breaks , and a dev box mostly )
<Jucato> imbrandon: btw, I'm looking forward to your "talk". hopefully I won't miss this one...
<Riddell> Jucato: it helps
<Riddell> but chroots and the like also help
<Jucato> and then there's always dual booting...
<imbrandon> Jucato: hehe
<imbrandon> Jucato: the main one i'm doing is the kubuntu one and the packaging 101 ( for those that have never made a package before ) , the others i'm penciled in for are because jono decided i should find someone to fill the other slots
<imbrandon> hehe
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> I've also started to read the Ubuntu Packaging Guide. this UbuntuOpenWeek is exactly what I need.
<Jucato> I'll be turning my timezones upside down just to make it :)
<imbrandon> you should really goto pitti's one, he has alot of good info
<imbrandon> Jucato: ^
<Jucato> pitti's?
<imbrandon> martin pitt , patching packagages
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I'm attending all of them :)
<toma> Riddell: are you sure you are only leaving one week?
<Riddell> toma: why?
<toma> Riddell: it sounds like you are leaving for a month ;-)
<Lure> toma: it is first vacation after a while ,-)
<Riddell> got to keep everyone busy
<imbrandon> :)
<Lure> toma: a week then feels like a month 
<imbrandon> ok i'm out for 2 or 3 hours, catch you all after bit
<toma> Lure: so true
<toma> imbrandon: did you leave a list of todo's?
<imbrandon> toma: for whom? i wont be gone 
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i have a big list of TODO's yea ( specialy over this next week )
<gnomefreak> are the sessions in -classroom for next week?
<toma> ok, i have to ask, what is tunepimp?
<Riddell> the other half of musicbrainz of course
<toma> of course
<imbrandon> Riddell: did you upload that to ubuntu ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: no, it needs to be tested with amrok and juk first
<Riddell> amarok
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/tunepimp/
<imbrandon> yea i was wondering hehe
<imbrandon> kk i'll grab it after lunch
<Riddell> cool, feel free to upload if it works
<imbrandon> kk
<mhb> hi all
<fdoving> Riddell: the kpilot fix is not a small one.. it's a import from kpilot svn.
<fdoving> or.. hang on.. parts are imported from svn, and kpalmdoc is removed among other things.
<fdoving> the diff is not -that- huge, but it's more than a few lines of code.
<Riddell> fdoving: mm, so it may well not be builtable for edgu-updates
<fdoving> I can try to make an request.
<fdoving> I'll test-build on edgy first.
<fdoving> the worst thing that can happen is that it's not accepted.. isn't it? 
<fdoving> would need someone with palms to test though.. 
<toma> fdoving: pilot link 1.12 in edgy?
<toma> or something 12
<fdoving> yes, something 12.
<toma> the kpilot is pretty broken now 
<toma> i doubt it can get worse with that update
<fdoving> i know. that's why we want an SRU :)
<toma> sru?
<fdoving> !sru
<ubotu> sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<fdoving> process of getting updates into a stable release basically.
* toma bookmarks
<Riddell> fdoving: it would be worth asking [ade]  for his opinion first, he mentioned he was going to blog about it
<fdoving> k. where do i find him? 
<fdoving> nm, found him with /whois.
<toma> Riddell: the same pull happened for debian for etch
<fdoving> i've copied the debian-way :)
<fdoving> nite.
<seele> Riddell: did anyone ever write an article about the Linux New Media award?
<seele> I was going to try and write one, except the article is in German :P
<pinheir0> yea
<pinheir0> i got like 0 of that one
<gnomefreak> anyone know what to use in bash script in place of a package? isnt it $PACKAGE or something like that?
<gnomefreak> i can find anything on it :(
<Tonio___> imbrandon: I looked at kwin style crystal but the tarball is a bit different
<Tonio___> imbrandon: in fact there are several ways to get the stuff done, depends on what we want....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I have done something but in fact that requires so many changes that it is like releasing a new tarball....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the new tarball has several kubuntu styles in fact so the idea would be to add a new feisty branch in the list, but I'd like to discuss with kwwii before
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I keep what I did at the moment so that we can make a point on that next week
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-25
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> what broke on feisty?
<Hobbsee> repair_feisty_due_to_non_boot++
<crimsun> udev.
<Hobbsee> fun
* Hobbsee thought she got the latest
<crimsun> 103-0ubuntu4 works fine.
<crimsun> I had to boot off a Kubuntu 6.06 desktop cd to chroot in to update && upgrade
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> what's the syntax of chrooting?
<Hobbsee> i'm about to do that, i' mon edgy now
<nixternal> ya, tell me as well
<nixternal> i have a broke box too ;)
<crimsun> mount the partition, sudo chroot /thatpartition su
<Hobbsee> chroot's manual is hopeless
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch 
<Hobbsee> thanks
<crimsun> yw
<Hobbsee> the su is to chroot as root, presumably
<Hobbsee> yay, updating :)
<Hobbsee> at least it's fairly painless when you have another machine
* nixternal wants to try
<crimsun> well, you could use /bin/bash, too, if you wish; I use that syntax because infinity said so
* Jucato runs vmware
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> nixternal: try it, it's a chroot like any other
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal boots off of livecd
* Hobbsee needs no live cd.
<nixternal> how come?
<nixternal> dual boot?
<Hobbsee> tripple boot
<nixternal> hehe
<ajmitch> because she is wise in the ways of initramfs
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i have a seperate test machine
<Hobbsee> bah.  i could....but i dont
<nixternal> hahaha..i forgot i booted off of livecd..im like wtf it works now
* ajmitch only has feisty, no dual-booting here
* Jucato wishes he had a separate machine... will have to *-boot in the future...
<Hobbsee> way cool!  it's further broken!
<nixternal> lol
<crimsun> impressive
<Hobbsee> very
<Hobbsee> it's broken in such a way that i cant immediately see how to fix it, either
<ajmitch> nice
<ajmitch> what sort of breakage do you see?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee_
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee_> urgh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what do you make of http://pastebin.ca/257188 ?
<Jucato> ryanakca is dancing...
<nixternal> what is the chroot command to do this Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure):
<Hobbsee>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Hobbsee>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: whatever crimsun said above
<nixternal> man chroot is about as good as searching for chroot help in my carpet
<Hobbsee> so's info chroot
<nixternal> ahh
<crimsun> Hobbsee: dunno offhand, I purged cupsys a while ago (dapper?)
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> *tries purging it, fails*
<nixternal> i guess im stupid
<Hobbsee> nah, you arent
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> ya i am...i was trying to chroot the wrong damn dir
<nixternal> chroot was sittin' there telling me im a moron, but i refused to listen ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<crimsun> Hobbsee: what does dpkg -D3773 -i [..]   give you?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what's the -D3773 for?
<crimsun> lots o' debug spew for maintainer scripts
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> i take it you want the output?
<ajmitch> sounds like Hobbsee broke it good
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/257196
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed
<nixternal> Hobbsee: did you get a hal error on that update?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, update again.  i did yesterday
* Hobbsee boots into feisty
<Hobbsee> well, it does actually boot nwo
<nixternal> im getting hal, volumeid depends..all kinds of goofy stuff in chroot
<crimsun> that's interesting. Is cupsys even running?
<crimsun> (or whatever binar{y,ies} cupsys's initscript invokes)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i doubt it
<Hobbsee> oh there we go, it's wokring when booted to it
<crimsun> cupsys works now?
<crimsun> that's plain strange. cupsys.prerm has nothing of that sort.
<Hobbsee> yep, appears to
<crimsun> ok, chalk it up to wackiness
<nixternal> ya, hal will not install for me
<nixternal> dpkg error with it
<nixternal> (--unpack)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: useless, pastebin it, along with apt-cache policy hal
<Hobbsee> nixternal: need more info
<nixternal> rebootin' the bugger..my knee/foot hit the power chord
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you broke it!
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py", line 39, in ?
<Hobbsee>     from qt import QLabel
<Hobbsee> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initqt)
<nixternal> ahh that bugger is back
<Hobbsee> yep
<crimsun> man, cvsweb makes me weep
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33793
<crimsun> as does nixternal :-)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> can't help that im a no0b
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yay.  still close to nothing :P
* Hobbsee wonders if that's a problem from upgrading 4-5
* nixternal rm -rfs &$#&($&&&&#($&$&#@
<nixternal> that will fix it
<nixternal> im sick of pressing alt+f7 to start kdm as well on my edgy box
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> nixternal: uploaded to feisty.
<nixternal> roger dodger
<nixternal> thank you sir
<nixternal> who's buying dinner?
<Hobbsee> you are
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> im waiting for my dinner to arrive
<nixternal> while i wipe out my test machine
<nixternal> at least /dev/hda4
<nixternal> can't wipe it all out..i would loose slackware and gnewsense
* Hobbsee starts reading the mailing lists
* nixternal starts removing the mailing lists ;)
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-devel actually has something on it
<nixternal> i see sabdfl upset the opensuse guys a little bit
<nixternal> ya, Riddell saying he is going on vacation ;)
<nixternal> or holiday as he put it
<Hobbsee> yeah....
<Hobbsee> seems so
<Hobbsee> subscription to tuxmagazine as well, which is interesting - just why do they want my postal address?  what's wrong with pdf's?
<nixternal> heh..is it free pdf way or no?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> Kubuntu fanboys, Tux magazine, have kindly offered a free subscription
<Hobbsee> to their monthly PDF magazine for anyone working on Kubuntu.  If you
<Hobbsee> want to sign up, send your name, postal address and e-mail along with
<Hobbsee> confirmation that you're in launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-members to 
<Hobbsee> tuxmagazine@gmail .com
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> i didn't notice that
<nixternal> i will check again
<Hobbsee> i think even their pdf version was going subscription only - dont they only do a pdf one?
<Hobbsee> i mean, if they'll insist, i'd just give them a bogus address, because they really dont need to know, and i dont want some random person turning up on my doorstep after finding the address
<Hobbsee> is anyone working on basket?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ping?
<imbrandon> nixternal: real mature email to the ML, this week was planned well before and of Marks posts etc, Mark used the opertunity to offer a place for them to come if they _were already leaving anyway_ , anyhow I dont particulary care for the fact that you mentioned you will come to interupt me in the talks ( or _anyone_ ) you are as welcome as the next person but I ask you dont come with malitious intent or against the CoC or I wi
* imbrandon gets in the shower
<Jucato> O.o
<freeflying_> Riddell: after rebuilding qt without gcc patch, input method still can not work
<pip> Hello,where is the C headers file match the running kernel ?
<imbrandon> pip, sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> wait
<imbrandon> linux-libc-dev
<imbrandon> sorry
<pip> installed already : )
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ apt-cache search linux-libc-dev
<imbrandon> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<crimsun> if he wants to compile external kernel modules, he needs linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> heya crimsun 
<fdoving> and those are the one matching the running kernel.. the linux-libc-dev ones does not.
<crimsun> 'lo imbrandon 
<crimsun> actually linux-libc-dev is generated from linux-source-foo, so they _should_ match the running kernel (just as l-h should)
<fdoving> imbrandon: kdepim for feisty patched to fix bug 66313 available at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/kdepim/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66313 in kdepim "Calendar does not synch with palm device" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66313
<imbrandon> fdoving: okies, give me a few to finish this dsl pendrive install ( almost done ) then i'll grab it and check it / upload etc etc etc
<imbrandon> fdoving: hehe wasent real motivated today so i decided to play with a usb stick :)
<pip> I did not see the linux-libc-dev
<imbrandon> depends on the OS too, i'm assuming your on edgy or later
<imbrandon> i dont /think/ dapper had that package
<imbrandon> i could be wrong though
<pip> Dapper
<pip> then where is it ?
<fdoving> that package is not in dapper.
<imbrandon> then you need linux-headers-*
<imbrandon> for dapper
<pip> * = all of the versions ?
<imbrandon> no no
<imbrandon> uname -r
<pip> OK
<imbrandon> e.g. what crimsun said or "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<imbrandon> iirc thats the only package with them on dapper ( there might be a meta package "linux-headers" but i'm not 100% )
<fdoving> there are meta packages named linux-headers-386, linux-headers-server etc.
<imbrandon> ahh right
<kwwii> moin imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya kwwii 
<imbrandon> hows it going >
<kwwii> good, the branding meeting is well underway
<kwwii> you?
<fdoving> imbrandon: when you've done the feisty check&upload, you can check the packages i've planed for edgy-sru, don't upload yet, just check: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/edgy/updates/kdepim-proposed/ 
<imbrandon> fdoving: sure
<kwwii> the next catch phrase "KDE - the desktop Brandon made!"
<imbrandon> kwwii: bored :)
<imbrandon> kwwii: hahahaha
<imbrandon> man i'm kinda skeptical now about the mark letter and such, i have mixed feelings
<kwwii> don't worry, we are all in the same boot
<kwwii> boat
<imbrandon> i think it was a good idea, just done in the wrong way
<imbrandon> yea
<kwwii> in the meantime, I am actually kinda used to waiting
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> true that
<imbrandon> well i said i would give a kubuntu "talk" i dident know it was going to be so "targeted"
<imbrandon> so i'm uhhhh now _I_ get to take heat ( as its the day _before_ marks q & a 
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii> lol
<imbrandon> but oh well , i guess you live and learn, it will all work out in the end ( i hope )
<kwwii> yeah, that has been my working theory until now, and it has proven well
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> btw i did some code updates that art.u.c and art.k.o can have seperate image themes if you ever feel like kicking something up there ( totaly upto you, its really on my back burner right now but thought i would mention it )
<imbrandon> just one of those things if you get a wild hair, if not cool , if so kick ass :)
<kwwii> killer, I'll get to work on that later
<kwwii> oh, I'll take a shot at it...I'll ping you when I have time to start
<imbrandon> :)
<kwwii> sometime next week, probably
<imbrandon> cool, thats cool for me too , as i start a new job monday and will need some stress time :)
<kwwii> hehe, I wish I had a solid job
<imbrandon> but the one cool thing is my new job already said i can spend a certain ammount of time on kubuntu a day
<kwwii> that is really cool
<imbrandon> that ammount is to be determinaned but still cool
<imbrandon> ye it actualy sounds like a really cool place, i dont official start till monday but i've been in there a few times and seen some of the backend stuff,
<imbrandon> i was suprised when he said it was cool since they run almost all RHEL
<kwwii> what kind of company is it?
<imbrandon> server hosting , but for like big companies only, like they do for visa credit cards, walmart, burgerking etc
<kwwii> cool, sounds like fun
<imbrandon> actualy its going to be a boring job but still be kinda cool
<imbrandon> i have a sysadmin position, those are always fun to sit an watch graphs of 1000's of boxes 
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> here is their public portfolio http://www.gsihosting.com/apps/application-development-sample-projects.aspx
<imbrandon> hehe you wish you had a "regular" job? i'll trade you for a canonical contract :) hehe
<kwwii> dude, I wish I had a canonical contract too :p still waiting on an answer, contract, etc.
<Hobbsee> hey all
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<pip> Hello,why was my "packing database locked by some applications," but in fact I did not run any aplications, beccause,I just restarted my box
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | pip 
<ubotu> pip: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<pip> thanks
<pip> is that a bug ?
<fdoving> well.. not really.. but it's not a good thing either.. should probably clean it up somehow automatically.
<pip> : )
<pip> there was an error commiting changes.Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break the packages."   what's wrong ?
<pip> does it have something to do with the source list ?
<Hobbsee> you'll have to hit "show more" or "details" or whatever it's called to see
<pip> But it often happens,I am used to it
<Hobbsee> it just means that adept has hit something hard, and doesnt know if you really want to do what you're doing
<pip> so he is smart 
<apokryphos> where's mornfall been by the way? Haven't seen him in quite some time.
<Hobbsee> he's in here, sometimes
<apokryphos> he used to always been around; guess RL is busy atm 8)
<kwwii> time for lunch sooon
<kwwii> bbl
<Hobbsee> way cool.  "monitors and display" module has totally died in feisty
<pip> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pip>  tz-brasil
<pip> what does it mean ?
<Hobbsee> pip: means that apt's had errors, for some reason.  doesnt tell you which ones, unless you look up futher
<pip> Hobbsee
<pip> Hobbsee,nice to see you : ) 
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<pip> Hobbsee ,wa~~you are so professional
<Hobbsee> heh.  wish my boss thought that :P
<Hobbsee> why do you say that?
<pip> feel
<pip> your boss ? you got a job ?
<Hobbsee> sure
<pip> kubuntu development ?
<Hobbsee> and my boss came in tonight, to put up christmas decorations, when she wasnt supposed to.  grr!
<Hobbsee> nope
* Hobbsee is a check out chick
<imbrandon> wow i read that totaly wrong :)
* Hobbsee smacks imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heh, i'm not /that/ bad
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<pip> aho.my adept is down
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: you are teaching to classes next week with topic kubuntu?
* Jucato will be attending all "classes"
* Jucato needs to change his body clock to a different timezone
<gnomefreak> would have liked to have seen one on merging too
<gnomefreak> Jucato: your still using koffice 1.6.1 right?
<Jucato> on Edgy? yes
<gnomefreak> does the repo work for you?
<Jucato> although I think the repository isn't available anymore
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jucato> no, when I apt-get update, I get errors
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> 404
<gnomefreak> ok this is getting really frigging strange
<Jucato> apt-get problems on feisty?
<gnomefreak> the apt crash
<gnomefreak> its one of 2 repos
<gnomefreak> :) and im betting i know what one
<Jucato> heh :)
<gnomefreak> only thing i did is add koffice and pittis debug repo to my list than ran update now apt and the like are crashing
<gnomefreak> koffice repo is for edgy and works for you im betting its pittis
<gnomefreak> oh well back to reinstall unles swhile im outside smoke i come up with a better way :(
<Jucato> the 1.6.1 repo for Edgy doesn't work anymore I think
<gnomefreak> it doesnt
<gnomefreak> this is #4 reinstall in 10 days ill be back on later i hope
<nixternal> Hobbsee|Remote: i got feisty to boot, but only with the 2.6.17 kernel
<hunger> What is the power-manager of choice this release cycle?
<hunger> What is the power-manager of choice this release cycle?
<fdoving> hunger: i've heard roumours about kpowersave with hal support.. i can not confirm that though..
<hunger>  fdoving: Thanks!
<hunger> fdoving: I am only asking since guidence-p-m no longer starts since I upgraded the kernel.
<toma> fdoving: it synced the addressbook from the palm, let me try the other way now
<toma> fdoving: ah, no need, you are on my palm now, so that works ;-)
<toma> including that funny o of you
<fdoving> toma: so it's all good? 
<fdoving> the funny 
<toma> yes, that one ;-)
<toma> anything more to test then addressbook and todo?
<toma> agenda
<toma> let me try
<fdoving> calendar entries? 
<toma> yes
<toma> works
<toma> lets make a conflict
<toma> works
<toma> i'm almost thinking kpilot is usable ;-)
<fdoving> that's a good thing.
<toma> fdoving: should i add a note somewhere on launchpad?
<fdoving> yes, taht would be great.
<toma> where?
<toma> ah got it
<fdoving> bug 66313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66313 in kdepim "Calendar does not synch with palm device" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66313
<fdoving> imbrandon: ping? status on kdepim for feisty? 
<nixternal> someone with konqi, goto http://www.meijer.com and scroll down with a mouse wheel..tell me if konqi crashes for you (especially if you are using feisty)
<nixternal> you don't even have to scroll...that site makes konqi in feisty crash for me
<jjesse> then how will you buy your groceries :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> imbrandon: you guys have meijer by you?  me and jjesse may be the only ones that know what it is
<lengau> Hey guys - Quick poll here. Should I separate the Ubuntu and Kubuntu RestrictedFormats pages (as in make a RestrictedFormats page on the Kubuntu wiki with the instructions for Kubuntu and remove those from the one on the Ubuntu help site)
<claydoh> crashes in Konq in Edgy here
<allee> lengau: IMHO: depends how much they have in common.  If most stuff is the same stay with one page. if not split.
<claydoh> How about keeping the original, and still adding a Kubuntu page :)
<lengau> @claydoh: That's a good idea. :-)
<lengau> Most of what applies to both is simply links to other pages.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-26
<imbrandon> fdoving: kdepim uploaded
<imbrandon> lengau: i wouldent split them as it is a high traffic page UNLESS you make it very very clear there is a new Kubuntu one on the old page
<lengau> @imbrandon: Thanks for the suggestion.
<nixternal> man, i got kubuntu edgy 64 to boot on 1 out of 10 laptops today while shopping..and the one it booted on, was way to expensive and out of stock
<Hobbsee> ouch. 
<Hobbsee> why so bad?
<nixternal> i don't know
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did they lock up, or what?
<nixternal> ubuntu was the same way
<nixternal> most of them did
<nixternal> a lot spit out kernel panics and rebooted
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nixternal> im sure you could fix around it
* Hobbsee wonders if they died on the "getting a network connection" stage, as my cd often appears to
<Hobbsee> true - there's a fair bit of new hardware out there that isnt supported in dapper, at least.
<nixternal> i know one of the laptops is on the laptop list as good with no notes no how it was made good..because it was bad in the store
<nixternal> but then again..i wouldn't use livecd to install anyways
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> i might hold off on a 64bit lappy anyways
<Hobbsee> smart
<nixternal> i might look at a core2 duo instead
<imbrandon> core2 duo's are 64bit silly
<nixternal> derrr
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i wouldnt expect 64 bit laptops to be running 64bit OS' for a while, by default
<nixternal> not a core2 duo
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's what i was going to say
<nixternal> a regular centrionM
<Hobbsee> you want the core duos?  they're still 32 bit
<nixternal> centrino M
* Hobbsee notes that it *is* worth getting a dual core
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> but i am cheap
<imbrandon> next month i'm buying me a nice new work station , dual amdx2 64's :)
<nixternal> the turion64 booted kubuntu 64 perfectly..everything worked from the get go
<imbrandon> dual proc, dual core :)
<nixternal> good price imbrandon ?
<imbrandon> nixternal: it will cost about 2k when i get done configuring it
<nixternal> are you building or buy a built one
<nixternal> holy jesus..im not forking out 2k anytime soon
<imbrandon> 2k is cheap for a top of the line 4 proc system :)
<nixternal> i didn't see the "dual" part to that
<nixternal> so yes that is good
<nixternal> how are the macbooks with kubuntu?
<nixternal> i can get them all day super cheap through college
<imbrandon> perfect :)
<nixternal> oooh...well then
<imbrandon> they are core2 duo's :)
* nixternal has to research the school ones
<nixternal> they seem to cheap to be core2
<imbrandon> they might be core duo if they are the old ones
<nixternal> im betting on that actually
<imbrandon> but all of them are core or core2
<imbrandon> either way, why run 64bit os on the, you should have took a 32bit cd :)
<imbrandon> if you want it for a desktop system
<nixternal> well, i wanted them to mess with packaging on 64bit
<nixternal> really the reason behind it
* imbrandon installed OSX on his compaq amd64 last night :)
<imbrandon> real osx , from the official dvd ;)
<nixternal> i have tried messing with osx...i just can't get used to it
<imbrandon> when i got done, i was like , man this cant be this easy, but it was
<imbrandon> nixternal: if you can use gnome you can use osx :)
<imbrandon> they are almost identical in the way they work
<nixternal> i can't use gnome...or i won't use gnome..one of the 2 ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> hey, someone fix tomboy so i can have the icon in kicker
<Hobbsee> why?  i uploaded basket yesterday
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> because tomboy rocks and is a hell of lot easier than basket
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee notes that the new basket is better
* Hobbsee thanks seaLne for the diff
<nixternal> i almost bought me a lightscribe dvd burner tonight..now that i have seen people got them working in ubuntu
<imbrandon> i bought one about a year ago
<nixternal> have you been lightscribing with kubuntu the entire time?
<imbrandon> no i dont think i have ever made a light scribe disk in linux
<nixternal> someone just did it recently...it is in the forums somewhere
<nixternal> they made a kubuntu disc with it
<imbrandon> yea in dapper only
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> imbrandon: what mobo does the dual x2s?
<imbrandon> and dual amd64 board
<imbrandon> any*
<nixternal> i have not followed hardware in so long
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<imbrandon> Mez: he is on holiday this week
<imbrandon> Mez: need something uploaded ? or just wanna talk to him ?
<Mez> imbrandon, wondering if he knows who amantia is
<imbrandon> ahh'
<imbrandon> i dont :(
<Mez> its weird
<Mez> I think they're trying to hurt katapult
<imbrandon> howso ?
<Mez> <CIA-16> KDE commit: amantia * r607815 katapult/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/common/katapultcatalog.cpp:
<Mez> <CIA-16> KDE commit: amantia * r607817 katapult/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/plugins/ (2 files in 2 dirs): go away from the repository!
<Mez> logs like that worry me
<nixternal> whoa
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> no idea
<imbrandon> you can probably ask kde ev
<Mez> http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/KDE/katapult/
<Mez> ah
<Mez> Makefile.in's
<Mez> and
<Mez> er 
<Mez> katapultkatalog.cpp
<Mez> er ...
<Mez> thats one of the most crucial files ...
<nixternal> Andras Mantia
<Hobbsee> Mez: you can revert it?
<Hobbsee> Mez: and remove their access?
<nixternal> Mez: http://people.kde.nl/andras.html
<Mez> yeah - I can revert
<Mez> not revoke
<imbrandon> cent remove the access, if you have kde svn access you havce access to the whole thing
<imbrandon> kinda like a MOTU can upload any package
<Mez> no I dont have access to the admin stuff
<Mez> trust me
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> Mez: make sure it was malitious
<Mez> and areas are sectioned out
<Mez> imbrandon, I've emailed them
<imbrandon> they might not just have put a meaning full log
<Mez> but it's a bit scary
<Mez> they didnt put ANY " log for the bit tht seems malicius
<Mez> ok, the logs around ti dont seem so
<Mez> but still
<Mez> a bit suspcicious ne?
<Mez> hmmles
* Mez is weirded out
<Mez> ah not delteed
<Mez> just changed
* Mez svn annotate's
<Mez> 607815    amantia #include <string>
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<fdoving> imbrandon: thanks for uploading :)
<imbrandon> fdoving: np, sorry took so long, just had so much going on
<fdoving> not a problem. I've got reports it syncs nicely, next in line is having an SRU for it.
<fdoving> that's gona be interessting.. it's a rather huge diff.
<fdoving> imbrandon: ops in here? request from seveas, /mode #kubuntu-devel +cnt
<Seveas> (I don't know if -deve was +t before the attack)
<robotgeek> i have access to #kubuntu-offtopic, how do iset :)
<fdoving> robotgeek: /mode #kubuntu-offtopic +cnt
<fdoving> Seveas: +cn is good anyway.
<Seveas> yeah
<robotgeek> thanks
<fdoving> imbrandon: drop the t then, +cn only.
<fdoving> anyway.. food bbl.
<fdoving> cd
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee>  /mode #kubuntu-devel +cnt
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+cnt]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-t]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-t]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when will you stop arguing and messing with beryl, and fix kde/qt?  i want g-p-m working again please.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> whats wrong with g-p-m ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: on feisty?  try running it
<imbrandon> my feisty install is a desktop
<kwwii> imbrandon: just wait till the next X update and then you will wish that you had gpm :p
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> moins kwwii
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon
<Hobbsee> kwwii: why?
<Hobbsee> gsarah@sarah:~$ guidance-power-manager
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py", line 39, in ?
<Hobbsee>     from qt import QLabel
<Hobbsee> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initqt)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ^
<kwwii> Hobbsee: just making a joke about the dapper X update...if you have to start working on the console, you want a mouse, I think
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: gpm is console mouse support too iirc
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahhh.  true
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: old school :)
<Hobbsee> i think i'ts also gnome power manager
<Hobbsee> however, in this context it
<Hobbsee> 's guidance-power-manager
<wsk`> hi, i want to make a public mirror of kubuntu. can anyone point me to a reference? didn't find anything on the webpage
<fdoving> wsk`: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Archive/Mirroring
<apokryphos> wsk`: have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/mirror
<apokryphos> or there 8)
<wsk`> tnx :)
<wsk`> but isn't this ubuntu? the mirror list of kubuntu seems to be different from ubuntu
<wsk`> somehow i find this very confusing :_)
<fdoving> wsk`: contact mirror@ubuntu.com, they will explain how it's done.
<fdoving> that's actually mirrors@ubuntu.co
<fdoving> m
<fdoving> asdgfasdf.
<fdoving> mirrors@ubuntu.com
<fdoving> there.. finally.
<imbrandon> there actualy #ubuntu-mirrors too
<Jucato> hehe :)
<wsk`> *g* ok. thank you all
<Jucato> hm.. maybe he was referring to the kubuntu.org repositories?
<apokryphos> they really only have addons, but yeah, perhaps he didn't know that we share repositories
<Jucato> do we also file documentation typos as bugs on LP?
<robotgeek> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> just found 2 in the packaging guide while reading yesterday :)
<robotgeek> heh
<joe3k> anyone can tell me whether mvo shows up on irc?
<Hobbsee>  /whois mvo
<joe3k> is not
<Hobbsee> joe3k: he's not here at the moment
<apokryphos> from time to time
<apokryphos> email is probably better
<joe3k> or anyone else feeling to be apt-index-watcher guru? :)
<joe3k> ok
<gnomefreak> normally  during the weekdays
<danimo> moin
* Jucato decides not to file the "bug" report and read the whole document through first
<Jucato> is that the proper way to file typos? in bulk?
<gnomefreak> as long as its in the same section/doc page i guess
<gnomefreak> ha i finally found someone with same apt problem as me :)
<Jucato> hm... the 2 I found are on the same page, different section... if I see others on another page, I'll probably file separately
* Hobbsee fights with xen a bit more
<Jucato> wow! you're running xen? O.O
<Hobbsee> trying to
<Hobbsee> where are all the username settings and all that kept?
* Jucato doesn't know
<Jucato> is it true that you could have 3D hardware acceleration in Xen (you can't in VMWare...)
<Hobbsee> no idea...
* Hobbsee reboots to try it out
<Jucato> oh
<je4d> Jucato: you might be able to on one guest box, but i'm pretty sure it doesn't do any multiplexing of hw accel
<Jucato> ah
<je4d> I use it on a headless box, it's good for that
<Jucato> aah
<mhb> hi all
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> you probably know the reports about the state of the battery/AC that appear in Kubuntu (if you have a laptop)
<mhb> but does anybody know whether they are translatable and if so, where?
<mhb> hi pinheiro
<pinheiro> hi mhb
<pinheiro> carlos sent you that email?
<mhb> pinheiro: yes, I'm just busy at the weekend
<pinheiro> no problem
<pinheiro> just to be sure things are in the right path
<pinheiro> back
<nixternal> good morning (almost noon) :)
<mhb> hi
<nixternal> hey there mhb
<mhb> nixternal: actually I wanted to talk to you
<nixternal> oh no
<nixternal> what did i do now ;p
<mhb> nixternal: IIRC Hobbsee suggested you might be the guy who knows why the Kubuntu docs in Edgy are not translated (at least in Czech; the K-D-G was translated in time but it's not present in Kubuntu Edgy)
<nixternal> hrmm...that would be up to the czech translators on that one...i can look and see if there are newer updates and see about getting that fixed though
<nixternal> dunno why it wouldn't be in there
<mhb> nixternal: well I am the one that translated that
<mhb> nixternal: before the deadline
<nixternal> let me check locally..i forgot i can just look at my local repo
<nixternal> ahh hehe..lemme look really quick
<mhb> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> it is translated on help.ubuntu.com just not in your local installation
<nixternal> that is an oddball right there
<nixternal> let me grab the source
<nixternal> interesting...all i see in the kubuntu docs is C/ which is english..i don't see "any" translations at all
<mhb> nixternal: but it seems they are nor in the language-packs because even though I have all the langpacks, no translation is available
<nixternal> i wonder why they didn't get put in the docs package
<nixternal> i just checked to see how dapper was setup, and they are in there, but not in edgy
<mhb> nixternal: yes, it's basically a regression
<nixternal> can you file a bug, or do you want me to?
<nixternal> i will see about creating a patch for it, but i don't know the process of getting it uploaded and who could/would do it
<nixternal> well, creating a fixed package is nothing actually
<mhb> I'll check if there isn't any, after all it probably affects everyone
<mhb> (bugreport)
<nixternal> i can tell you that there isn't any..i have yet to see one
<nixternal> unless they filed it against something other that kubuntu-docs
<mhb> ubuntu-docs is probably unaffected
<nixternal> it is, i just checked it..it is kubuntu-docs only
<mhb> I'll report it then
<mhb> nixternal: bug 73384
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73384 in kubuntu-docs "Localized Kubuntu documents missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73384
<nixternal> 84mb diff to add translations ;)
<mhb> nixternal: now thats quite a diff
<nixternal> heh, no doubt
<nixternal> brings the total package size to around 111mb
<nixternal> there are a lot of things that shouldn't have been added originally, but im not going to delete them..this will only add translations
<mhb> nixternal: wouldnt it be easier to let the i18nalized docs depend on language-support ?
<nixternal> it is going to suck uploading this debdiff though
<nixternal> you would think so...ubuntu does it this was as well..their package is just a tad bit smaller than our
<nixternal> s
<pinheiro> http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=path5213tt8.png
<pinheiro> big sizes avilable :)
<nixternal> i like it!
<joe3k> pinheiro: this is great, where does one get the big sizes? :)
<pinheiro> me :)
<joe3k> pinheiro: don't you think about posting to kde-look?
<pinheiro> what size do you want?
<joe3k> 1280x1024 :)
<pinheiro> naaaaaa i think i will make some prety pictures for kde.org site
<pinheiro> just a sec
<pinheiro> ww.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1774156
<pinheiro> http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1774156
<joe3k> pinheiro: wow, thanks a lot! :)
<pinheiro> think i will do one for me haswell
<joe3k> pinheiro: the original is a svg?
<pinheiro> yes ofcourse
<joe3k> i'm interested when the kde wallpaper stuff will handle correctly all svgs
<joe3k> now there is a bunch of svgs you see correctly in konq but not when used as wallpaper
<pinheiro> i dont think that is that interesting
<nixternal> pinheiro: why not put them on the ubuntu art site?
<pinheiro> like an walpeper made for an 1024x760 can be like one made for 1900x1200
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-19
 * Hobbsee has a question.
<ryanakca> !ask | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<ryanakca> eh... close enough :)
<Hobbsee> i think it'll need tonio_ to answer it, though
<ryanakca> Ah
<Hobbsee> it's about the translations / rosetta extraction stuff.
<ryanakca> ooh :)
 * ryanakca is helpless when it comes to translating... I had tried helping out with the french ones for dapper... but supposedly they had enough people and didn't want any new people at that point because of "lower quality translations flooding in" or something of the sort...
 * ryanakca shrugs
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> riiight.
<Hobbsee> guess everything's changing now - no point translating in rosetta, for kde.
<ryanakca> :D
<ryanakca> no? what do we use? kbabel?
 * ryanakca scratches his head and checks if kbabel can even do such a thing
<Hobbsee> dunno.  whatever upstream uses
<Hobbsee> i only speak english, and bits of german, remember?
<ryanakca> ah, of course :D
<ryanakca> hmmm... incredible how you need waay more text to say things in french than in english... like... the french text for the leaflet is ~ 130% longer...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> s/longer/the length of the french one/
<nixternal> did you all know that the Linux desktop isn't innovative?
<nixternal> Microsoft and Mac are innovative though
<nixternal> and people get pissed at me when I tell them the article they wrote isn't innovative either because they just regurgitated 100 previous articles on the same garbage
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> and then get mad when I diss the Inquirer
<nixternal> jeesh, what is this world coming to
<Hobbsee> jjesse!
<jjesse> Hobbsee: Hobbsee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<nixternal> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2007-November/010845.html
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> gotta love it
<jjesse> hey rich next week i'm in chi-town again
<nixternal> w0t
<nixternal> wo0t
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> when?
<nixternal> dude, thanksgiving man
<jjesse> week after thanksgiving
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> Dec 1?
<nixternal> how long are you here for?
<jjesse> week of 26-30
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> we will have to plan something if I can get out...school has me strapped mon-fri
<jjesse> that sucks
<nixternal> man, that might be the week of final projects
<jjesse> that does suck
<nixternal> ya it does
<nixternal> I might be in your kneck of the woods after new years though
<jjesse> cool
<nixternal> I know come after the spring semester, I want to go hang out for a week or so with my family out there before I really decide on heading back east
<jjesse> ah
<nosrednaekim> which package provides pyuic for qt4?
<stdin> pyqt4-dev-tools
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<Hobbsee> Mez: ping
<nixternal> Hobbsee: how did you do on your magnetic love exam?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: failed it.
<nixternal> ouch
<Hobbsee> it's just a question of how badly i failed the entire thing :)
<nixternal> you need to chill a bit and hit the books!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, no, i have better stuff to do :)
<nixternal> not better than school
<Hobbsee> sure?  :)
<nixternal> heh, I have been bustin' my butt trying to finish my schooling
<nixternal> that's why I have been afk so much
<Mez> Hobbsee, pong, sup ?
<nixternal> we have had an ambulance and a police car circling our block...I think they are lost...hopefully the person who called them isn't dying
<Hobbsee> Mez: is there any logical reason fro https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-devel/ ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: i understand that you're not the admin, but i want to use that email.
<Mez> no idea
<Mez> probs not, ask riddell
<Hobbsee> that should all be handed over to the council, but again, that'll require Riddell to do
<seele> why does the uwf only show a preview of the article instead of the entire thing?
<seele> er, uwn
<harolddong> any word on when the next kde4 release will be in the repos?
<Hobbsee> when ppa is fixed.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  we have The Answer
<n8k99> Jucato!
<Jucato> yo n8k99
<nixternal> yo yo Jucato!
<n8k99> how are you?
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> n8k99: relatively ok
<Jucato> trying to re-establish my sanity...
<Jucato> running out of mt.dew doesn't help
<n8k99> oh? oh nos! no more dew!
<Jucato> sadly...
<n8k99> how can you live the alternative lifestyle without a dew?
<Jucato> the store hasn't refilled their supply yet... stupid delivery guys didn't come the moment I bought the last bottle :(
<Jucato> the next best thing I can think of... 7-Up :)
<n8k99> drat!
 * n8k99 hands Jucato a green tea
<Jucato> oh I ran out of green tea weeks ago... I have milk tea now :)
<Jucato> hm... that might be the reason I'm going insane too!
<Jucato> nixternal: ping pong :)
<Jucato> nixternal: remember that address book app you made for your java class? what file format does it use to store contact info?
<nixternal> sql
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> (drat)
<Jucato> sorry for borrowing your expression n8k99
 * Jucato wonders how easy/hard it would be to understand "standards" such as iCal and vCard...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/163716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163716 in soyuz "[regression] ppa does not find packages that were published to !main components, before the component combining" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ^
<Hobbsee> mhb should be given that, as well
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | KDE4 Beta 4 packages delayed because of Personal Package Archive build issues (Bug: #163716)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: rock on!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so there's the bug that broke with this rollout.
<Jucato> nixternal: not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for, but you might want to take a peek at tellico
<Jucato> !info tellico
<ubotu> tellico: collection manager for books, videos, music. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.13-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 819 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<Hobbsee> oy, Tonio_
<Hobbsee> now that you're actually here...
<sahin_w> Hi Kubuntu developers!
<sahin_w> Did you read this? >>> http://blogbeebe.blogspot.com/2007/11/making-k3b-work-on-ubuntu-710.html
 * Hobbsee reads
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: and how many of those deps are in multiverse?
<Hobbsee> lame certainly is
 * Jucato wonders if merely having the correct packages installed would have "enabled" DVD ripping...
<Hobbsee> now, why does k3b not depend on libdvdread?
<Hobbsee> or it's corresponding dev package?
<Hobbsee> but, i'd be surprised if you didnt need libdvdcss2 installed
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: I haven't tested this prolem, because currently I don't have movie dvd at my workplace.
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: I'm just wondering is it a "user error" or a real problem?
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: well, it should be working with unencypted dvds, but it may not be.
<Hobbsee> it definetly wont burn encrypted dvds
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: Yes, I know.
<Hobbsee> ffmpeg is in universe, although i'm not sure which deps are actually needed there.
<Hobbsee> libmad0-dev - MPEG audio decoder development library should likely be there
<Hobbsee> what it would be wroth doing is adding a whole lot of those deps, uploading to a ppa, and seeing if it works.
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: if i make you one, can you test it when you get home?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: can also test
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hey !
<Hobbsee> 2. Dependencies
<Hobbsee>     * transcode version 0.6.0pre5 and its dependencies (www.theorie.physik.uni-goettingen.de/~ostreich/transcode/)
<Hobbsee>     * a MPEG-4 encoder; either Xvid (www.xvid.org) or DivX4/5 (www.divx.com)
<Hobbsee>     * libdvdread (tested with version 0.9.2, www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/)
<Hobbsee>     * libdvdcss version 0.0.3.ogle3 for CSS-encrypted DVDs (www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/, don't use libdvdcss-1.0, its buggy and slow. Version 1.2.0 should work too, but has not been tested)
<Hobbsee> i think it's going to fail on the last point.
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: Well, I'm not sure, because I'm not going to home on this week. :-( I'm at the customer site on this week.
<Hobbsee> oh, libdvdread dropped back to universe.
<Hobbsee> oh well
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: Why libdvdread dropped back to universe?
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: probably because it wasnt explicitly seeded.
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> if this thing works without transcode and libdvdcss*, i'll be surprised.
<Hobbsee> and the mpeg-4 encdoer, for that matter
<Hobbsee>   xvidcore | 2:1.1.2-0.1ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Sources
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: to answer your question, this is partly a "we havent included some of the deps", and partly a "we *cant* include all of the deps"
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: which is why it works on suse, and other distros that include nonfree stuff by default.
<Hobbsee> so, the added deps is easy enough to fix, and shove them into main, if they get accepted, but we cant actually fix the latter problem.
<Hobbsee> if the package requires stuff in multiverse to build properly with, to get all the features, then we either shove k3b to multiverse (therefore, not on cds, and not by default), or our package is crippled, as it is now.
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: Just a silly question: And what if I insatlled these tools and libs? Is it enough? Or I have to install the devel libs and recompile k3b...
<Hobbsee> sahin_w: that remains to be discovered, but the packages tend not to build the modules, if you dont have the required libraries installed.
<Hobbsee> so, it tends to be the latter.
<Hobbsee> incidently, i suspsect some shlibs screwups there, too.
<sahin_w> sahin_w: Ok, thanks for the answer.
<sahin_w> Hobbsee: Ok, thanks for the answer.
<Serega> Greetings
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> i might have another task for you soon
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<Serega> Hobbsee: sorry my absense, I have my main computer broken
<Serega> Hobbsee: it's on the warranty repairing
<Hobbsee> no problem :)
<Hobbsee> hope it gets fixed soon
<Serega> yeah, today
<Serega> Hobbsee: bon appetit!)
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<Tonio_> raphink: tu me vires mon compte de ton jabber ? :'(
<Tonio_> raphink: why ?
<buz> has anyone tried iwlwifi already?
<buz> my card is detected but networkmanager doesnt seem to care for it
<GNUton> hi!
 * Hobbsee waves
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are we planning a k-c meeting any time soon?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: council?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: with 6 people?  that should make ti easier.
<Hobbsee> membership meetings are harder.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: btw, i submitted a request to do some team merging on LP, too.
<Riddell> easier than what?
<Hobbsee> than the membership meetings, which have everyone else.
<Riddell> I was meaning a meeting with everyone
<Hobbsee> right, then it's not a kubuntu-council meeting.
<Riddell> not the entire world, but our normal kubuntu meetings anyway
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they want a weekend, but i'm hardly going to be here this weekend.
<Hobbsee> exams, pub, etc.
<Hobbsee> work
<Riddell> mm, weekend's are unreliable
<Riddell> s/'//
<Hobbsee> well, a whole lot of the other people can only really do weekends.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: glad i didnt scheduel a meeting for sunday, though.
 * Hobbsee was only up for ~10 hours, and only at home for ~4 of them
<Tonio_> manchicken_: I'm on the way for fixing adept_batch segfault
<Tonio_> manchicken_: I know what happens and I'm writing the fix
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is there a problem if all packages get extracted to rosetta?
<Hobbsee> not just the ones in main?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I would ++ this idea ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: all my universe packages are patched for rosetta btw
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, that's kinda stupid.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how many of those use cdbs?
<Tonio_> my packages -> all
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but of course lots of them use debhelper and are debian sync
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great.  then lets shove the rosetta extraction patch into cdbs
<Hobbsee> we cant sync, if we extract from rosetta, can we?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what if those don't use cdbs ?
<Hobbsee> i thought there was the kde pot patch?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh, can we chuck it into debhelper instead?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's my concern, that'll make a lot more work for the motus
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: based on how only main *has* to get exported out...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm unsure about the all process without cdbs, as I never package without it :)
<Hobbsee> if we can chuck it into debhelper, we should do that, i didn't reailse we could.
<Hobbsee> well, they usually have to put in a whole lot of stuff separately
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we should be able to as cdbs is just a debhelper "frontend" soemhow
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but I'm very far from beeing an expert arround rosetta
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what does ubuntu with its universe packages ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the bigger problem is that for all apps that means upstream translation are removed from the package
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i've no idea.  i'm assuming it creates translations
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> ask carlos what could be done.
<Hobbsee> but, you should alreayd know what component the package is in
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then we may miss LOTS of translations if not everything is re-translated before hardy is released
<Hobbsee> so do it for main only.
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I wrong on that point ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: depends if there is a way to extract upstream .po and import them in rosetta too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that way we get the same level of translation by default and then can improve them
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ask carlos.  there may well be.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: but, there really should be a way of telling if the package is universe or main.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure, I suspect we didn't retranslate the all kde :)
<Tonio_> so I suspect kde .po were imported in the first place before the translators starting the good work
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed - but we do all of main, don't we?
<Tonio_> yep
<Hobbsee> i guess the trick would be to ask carlos about feasibility.  you know more than i do, and speak multiple languages.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: once again, Riddell knows the process better than I do, I only take care of patching for rosetta, but never did any translation.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm not the best person to ask about this, imho ;)
<Hobbsee> right, then Riddell, you have a task :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll prepare a kdebluetooth proposed packaged toonight, as you asked :)
 * Hobbsee pokes carlos in the meantime.
 * Jucato thought Hobbsee poked this Carlos :)
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Jucato> the "ca" part of my nick stands for my name, which is Carlos :P
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Hobbsee> yes, i forgot that :P
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: rosetta for universe makes no sense since there are no language packs
<Tonio_> Riddell: makes no sense to patch ?
<Riddell> doesn't matter, it can be handy for packages which might go into main
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know that but you once told me that patching would be nice as in the future, universe might be handled by rosetta
<Tonio_> Riddiell: ok
<Riddell> there were rumours to that, but I havn't seen anything happen about it
<Hobbsee> there are plans along that line
<Tonio_> Riddell: so it's never a bad thing to patch an app for rosetta, although no patch shouldn't be a reason to reject the package
<Riddell> Tonio_: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't get your response concerning the xdg patches you added to kdelibs
<Riddell> I don't think I got your question
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a little problem arround the "Documents" entry in the speedbar
<Riddell> mm hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's because it isn't added the same way than other entries
<Tonio_> there it comes with no icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think the 2 patches can be merged in fact to add all entries the same way
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture72.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: there might be a reason for the 2 different way to do that, but I must say I don't see it
<Tonio_> imho Documents should be added with the speedbar patch, which makes it possible to set the icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: otherwise, with the other patch, filename.png is checked, and there is no documents.png icon, which causes the issue
<Tonio_> that's little bug of course, but well, should be fixed anyway :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's the kde beta 5 packages coming, btw?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it wont get hit by the LP bug
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't actually work out how that documents xdg patch works
<Riddell> Tonio_: you'd be best to ask helio why they're separate, since he wrote it
<Riddell> Tonio_: but I think we should add icons for the directories generally with .directory files same as we do for /home/.directory
<Riddell> which would mean patching xdg-user-dirs
<Riddell> Hobbsee: working on it now, it's my priority currently
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why won't it get hit by the LP issue?
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> because it's only a temporary issue
<Hobbsee> because tehy did component buggery, and never actually fixed everything.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: has it been changed back to the old behaviour
<Hobbsee> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: depends if we want a specific icon in konqueror
<Hobbsee> but everything goes to their version of "main" now.
<Riddell> Tonio_: that would seem nice to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: the icons added to the speedbar are only available in the speedbar in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we have to patch xdg-user-dir, right
<Tonio_> Riddell: but wouldn't that impact gnome too ? that's my concern
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how does one build against universe then?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno if gnome uses .directory files, I suspect not
<Riddell> it wouldn't cause any harm
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll investigate on that part then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: their version of "main" is different to ubuntu's.  now, anything in their "main" builds against ubuntu{main, restricted, universe, multiverse} + the ppa itself.
<Riddell> whee
<GNUton> Please remove kdelibs of KDE4 beta4 from repository, because it's not binary compatible with other KDE4 packages (they aren't updated to KDE4 beta4).
<GNUton> You'll add it when the others packages of KDE4 beta4 is avaible!
<GNUton> s/is/are
<Riddell> packages can't be removed
<GNUton> :(
<Hobbsee> what, from ppa or ubuntu archive?
<Hobbsee> GNUton: hint:  demanding is often ineffective.
<Hobbsee> besides, it's almost fixed.
<GNUton> Hobbsee: from ubuntu archive
<Hobbsee> GNUton:   kdelibs5 | 3.94.0-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee> GNUton: ie, wrong.
<GNUton> Hobbsee: i'm using Gutsy :P
<Hobbsee> oh, gutsy backports.
<Hobbsee> actually, they probably could be nuked.
<Hobbsee> but that wont automatically downgrade you
<nixternal> 3.94 is Beta 3
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, but 3.95 is in backports
<nixternal> nice
<Jucato> nixternal!!! :)
<Riddell> only part of 3.95 is in backports, that's the problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you can upload the rest, though
<Riddell> I could, but I don't want to be distracted from 3.96
<Riddell> any volunteers to compile and test 3.96 on gutsy?
 * nixternal 
<nixternal> are they all built yet or no?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ppa?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, would need a wait two or three hours
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I could just throw them up and see what happens indeed
<nixternal> but you have packaged them all already?
<Riddell> nixternal: getting there, for hardy
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> kwwii: do you think there might be any wallpapers left over in the kde 4 contest that would be suitable for kubuntu hardy?
<GNUton> Hobbsee: ok, i've reinstalled KDE4 beta3 and i've removed gutsy backport from my apt source list.. :)
<Tonio_> manchicken_, Riddell: adept_batch segfault fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm commiting on bzr
<GNUton> Hobbsee: and now re works fine.
<Riddell> Tonio_: excellent
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I commit in the code directly or in the form of a patch (as we have a development branch, I'm unsure what to do)
<Riddell> Tonio_: best to use a patch
<Tonio_> oki
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it should work.  it wont hit that bug again
<Riddell> Tonio_: feel free to push the bzr archive to kubuntu-members if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: segfault was a real problem with kio-apt
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do that then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll now start implementing apt+http protocol
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you spoken to mvo about it at all?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's on my todo
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw he will not change everything now so what's been done for gutsy can still be implemented and then see with him for future evolutions
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you havn't spoken to him how do you know he won't change anything? :)
<Hobbsee> btw, compiz in kde should actually work now
<Hobbsee> (hardy)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it works for me in gutsy, what's changed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, it used to crash a lot
<Hobbsee> maybe it was feisty i tried mroe
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point, but that would mean that all documentations over the web using this would be made non-working ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's unlikelly to happen
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it can crash in gutsy too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wouldnt surprise me.
<bddebian> Heya
<claydoh> hola!
 * DaSkreech waves
<Jucato> mabuhay bddebian, claydoh, DaSkreech!
<Jucato> (literally means "(long) live", but is the formal greeting of hello/welcome here)
<Riddell> Jucato: is there a work for "and prosper" too?
<Jucato> hehe
<DaSkreech> Word ;)
<claydoh> lol
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/163417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163417 in kdesudo "kdesudo+dolphin leads to command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,New]
<Jucato> (yay!)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will proposed an update patch
<dasKreech> When is the next kubuntu-meeting ?
<Jucato> tbd then tba
<dasKreech> Bah
 * dasKreech requests advance copy of the JucatoAgenda :)
<Jucato> huh?
<dasKreech> Blog
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> it's in the agenda anyway..
<Riddell> dasKreech: pick a time and get enough council members to agree
<Jucato> (good luck :D)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the fix?
<Tonio_> Riddell: args need to be quoted
<Tonio_> then kdesudo reacts the exact same way sudo does
<Tonio_> since then "konqueror; dolphin" is considered one command only
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also fixed to properly work with X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<Tonio_> Riddell: the last and only thing to fix now is the -k option, to remove cache
<Tonio_> s/fixed/fixed kdesudo/
<antoneeo> hi, i can't find the bug page for the beta4 bug (from the topic)... where to go?
<Jucato> Bug 163716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163716 in soyuz "[regression] ppa does not find packages that were published to !main components, before the component combining" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163716
<antoneeo> thank you!
<Riddell> jpatrick: you havn't uploaded squash again
<jpatrick> Riddell: sorry, I got cut off last night at the last moment
<jpatrick> Riddell: done
<Riddell> hmm, I also see squeeze in the New queue, is that related?
<Nightrose> Riddell: sqeeze is the old name of squash
<Riddell> no, doesn't seem to be
<Riddell> you sure?
<Nightrose> it had to be renamed due to a naming conflict with another program
<Nightrose> pretty sure yes but:
<Riddell> I suspect the squeeze I'm looking at is the other programme
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<Nightrose> ah that may be
<apachelogger> Riddell: unrelated
<apachelogger> squeeze is the xfce application I was talking about ... the reason sebr renamed to squash
<jpatrick> Riddell: turkish site: http://www.kubuntu-tr.org/ - might be an idea to add them to support.php?
<dasKreech> seele: Do I know about it? :)
<seele> dasKreech: mmm.. i dont think so, hehe
<dasKreech> drat :) I'm trying to get there for the 15th
<seele> hehe
<Riddell> kdebase  kdebase-runtime  kdebase-workspace  kdelibs  kdepimlibs uploaded, anyone want to see if they compile on gutsy?
<stdin> hmm, my desktop seems to be doing nothing right now, I could try
<Riddell> stdin: please do
<Riddell> just make sure it's 3.96.0 you apt-get source
<stdin> 3.96.0, where's that?
<stdin> I only see 3.95a.0
<stdin> *3.95.0a
 * stdin pokes Riddell for a reply
<jpatrick> stdin: mirror yet to update?
<stdin> I'll switch to the main archive and see
<stdin> ahh, now I see it
<jpatrick> :)
<stdin> no, wait, I don't :p still 3.95.0 in archive.u.c
<jpatrick> stdin: do you have hardy deb-src's?
<stdin> yep
<jpatrick> no idea from me then..
<stdin> the source isn't even on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4base/
<jpatrick> stdin: you could dget from launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kde4libs/4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1
<stdin> now why didn't I think of that? :p
<nixternal> wo0t, got my pyqt4 book today
<nixternal> hardcover at that...almost feels like I am taking it at the uni
<jpatrick> nixternal: :( oh, I wish I had one
<nixternal> $38 from amazon...not to shabby
<nixternal> and it is full of python love
<nixternal> Riddell or anyone for that matter...I need to start doing more dev stuff, or real dev stuff...I am starting to feel like a mushroom sitting on the forest floor rotting away...and no, not the type of mushroom you eat!
 * yuriy thinks nixternal poisoned someone
<nixternal> gotta take it easy though, I am brushing up on the Qt and KDE APIs here and attempting to teach myself to like python :)
<nixternal> I am just a poisonous person I guess :)
<nixternal> oh wait, those aren't good to have around
 * ScottK grumbles to nixternal about pinentry-qt4
<nixternal> ScottK: ahh yes, I totally forgot about that...I will start playing around with that again
<nixternal> I have been so busy writing papers, doing c++, java, javascript, php projects, and doing a couple of side jobs as well
<ScottK> It'd be good, I think, to get this into the LTS release ...
<nixternal> yes, I have enough time :)
<stdin> jpatrick: just so you know, you apparently can't dget from launchpadlibrarian.net because it puts the .orig.tar.gz, .dsc and .diff.gz in different ascending numbered directories :p, so I had to make a little script to do it for me (well, didn't _have_ to, but did it anyway)
<nixternal> stdin: nice, you must share that script, because that librarian stuff is/was annoying
<ScottK> stdin: That's be a useful addition to ubuntu-dev-tools.
<nixternal> +1
<stdin> right now it's a total hack, but I'll clean it up and pastebin it somewhere
<nixternal> yay, 2 more merges complete for me
<nixternal> next month once this semester finishes, I am hitting the bug squashing big time
<ryanakca> :D
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I don't see the fr i18n yet ;)
<stdin> nixternal, ScottK: I think this version should work with any .dsc (although it doesn't actually read the .dsc) 1st generalised draft http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/522
<stdin> use it like "./scriptname http://launchpadlibrarian.net/number/package.dsc
<ryanakca> jpatrick: *nods*... not done, My teacher is correcting it... I had to submit a french text of any type for school, so I submitted the leaflet, and I'll get it back... soon, I hope...
 * ryanakca 's teacher /does/ like to procrastinate... might be quicker to have my mom check it...
<ryanakca> I made sure to print off a pile of definitions from the OQLF (Office québécois de la langue française) website, since several computer terms aren't old enough to be in the dictionary :)
<ryanakca> eh... *searches for pseudo-code he can try implementing in C++*
<jpatrick> ryanakca: awesome, and you'll teach him/her about kubuntu at the same time
 * ryanakca nods
<Riddell> stdin: did you get it compiling?
<stdin> Riddell: just started kdelibs
<stdin> download took forever
<Riddell> yes, they're big packages
<manchicken> Tonio_: I thought I had already posted a patch for that bug
<manchicken> (Bug #153710)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153710 in adept "adept_batch crashes if target package does not exist" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153710
<Tonio_> manchicken: I saw that :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: I uploaded yours as the code was a bit shorter
<manchicken> Did we duplicate efforts?
<Tonio_> manchicken: you should have ping me !!
<Tonio_> manchicken: of course we did ;)
<manchicken> I said something to Riddell.  It's all his fault.
<Tonio_> Riddell: wooooooooooooooooo !!
<Tonio_> manchicken: not a big deal, bu as we discussed the bug before, and unfortunately I missed the bug on launchpad.........
<manchicken> Ah.
<Tonio_> manchicken: if I had seen that one, I wouldn't have done this today :)
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> manchicken: no problem, the only thing is that it is uploaded now, and the bug is fixed
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> I just wanted to make sure we both knew we were both solving the same problem :)
<Tonio_> hehe, well the only good news is that both of us did found teh same fix :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: better that 2 people searching for none founding I must say :)
<manchicken> True.
<Riddell> oops
<Tonio_> manchicken: the only thing is that you do with .valid, when I did 2 tests, with .canInstall and canRemove
<Tonio_> manchicken: same header, 2 ways to fix :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not a big problem, I just lost a couple of hours
<Tonio_> manchicken: hump no I was doing 2 tests, when you do only one :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: I missed the valid() method :'(
<Tonio_> was way easier :)
<Tonio_> I also had to catch for the exception
<Tonio_> manchicken: you are definately a better coder than me hehe :)
<lnxkde> guys
<Tonio_> hi lnxkde
<manchicken> heh
<lnxkde> what is the prefix for kde headers on kubuntu?
<lnxkde> usr?
<manchicken> I don't know if I would say I was better.
<Tonio_> lnxkde: /usr/include/kde
<lnxkde> ./configure --prefix=/usr/include/kde
<Tonio_> manchicken: don't say it, I will say it for you hehe :)
<lnxkde> correct?
<Tonio_> no prefix=/usr
<Tonio_> the include/kde is added to that
<Tonio_> the prefix root is usr
<lnxkde> then I think I dont have them ....
<Riddell> lnxkde: apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<lnxkde> yea doing it now
<lnxkde> Thankx man anyway
<Tonio_> lnxkde: riddel was faster than me, I was about to say the same :)
<Tonio_> lnxkde: you're welcome
<lnxkde> THANKX :D
<lnxkde> I am building adeb for kiroker
<lnxkde> It looks nice
<lnxkde> :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: krita-plugins contains .svn directories (may be upstream's fault)
<jpatrick> Riddell: damn
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's not a rejectable offence
<Riddell> jpatrick: accepted!
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll knote for NUR
<Riddell> NUR?
<Tonio_> Riddell, jpatrick I have a problem and dunno if that's a bug
<Tonio_> what if you right click on a file and then "compress" and "file.tar.gz"
<Tonio_> not in the second submenu, on the first
<Tonio_> works if I choose tar.gz on the second level, but I get an error message while choosing the first
<Tonio_> can one of you confirm please ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: right click -> actions -> compress -> gzipped, Ark goes boom
<Tonio_> Riddell: you do with dolphin ? I meant in konqueror, using ark_plugin, sorry :)
<Riddell> yes, dolphin
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like both problems are linked
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm with dolphin
<Tonio_> can you confirm with konqueror ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw with konq, the archive is created but I get a window telling me that this doesn't appear to be a vlid tar archive blabla
<Tonio_> the outputed archive is valid btw, strange
<Tonio_> same problem if I use "add to archive..." and then select tar.gz on the dialog box
<Riddell> konqueror right click -> compress -> compress as .tar.gz  ark shows its progress bar and doesn't go away
<Tonio_> yep, I'll had that to fix on my todo, ark seems to be broken with 3.5.8 :/ very annoying
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, but the archive is created and contains the files :) that's the tricky thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope gutsy 3.5.8 packages don't have the issue :/
<Riddell> jpatrick: how big a patch is kicker-compiz to kicker?
<Tonio_> Riddell: added to my todo, I'll work on that problem this week
<jpatrick> Riddell: no patch, seperate plugin
<jpatrick> no idea how big..
<jpatrick> Riddell: it basically makes compiz and desktop pager friends
<_StefanS_> does other parts of compiz work reliably in kde 3.5.8?
<_StefanS_> window manager etc..
<_StefanS_> havent tried it out :)
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: been working good for weeks here
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: uhm, what packages did you use?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I could make patches for the package kicker tho
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: ones I made and Riddell's currently deciding whether to approve :)
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: got them on ppa?
<jpatrick> nop
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: I could test..
 * Riddell just approved them
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: just got approved :) cheers Riddell
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: got an url so I can test them now?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: not yet in LP, sorry :(
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: uhm ok, too bad.. are they meant for hardy?
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: but I'll request backports
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: ok sounds nice.. but the packages probably work on gutsy without alterations, right?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: I am on Gutsy and they're working
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: email them :D
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: pretty anxious to test them
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: but you want ppc no?
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: argh.. just remembered.. I need amd64 binaries
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: wait a few hours and the buildds will freak out over them
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: I'll just check tomorrow..
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: would you like the src package to build?
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: yes please :D
<stdin> (kdelibs5 42%) this is going to take a while
<Riddell> stdin: I'm afraid it does
<stdin> I forgot how long the 1st compile takes, I'm used to doing "svn up; cd build;make install"
<Riddell> jpatrick: hmm, kde-style-domino has files under LGPL, but doesn't include a copy of LGPL
<_StefanS_> holy cow that compiz thing has really improved..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: working for you?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> _StefanS_: compiz-kde ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, and just a compiz --replace... everything works
<_StefanS_> ring switcher and all sorts of cool madness :)
<_StefanS_> I might actually start using it
<_StefanS_> part of the success might be because I got rid of my useless ati card
<Riddell> apachelogger_: tastymenu seems to have similar problems
<TiMiDo> hey everyone,
<jjesse> hello TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> hey jjesse
<jjesse> ls
 * DaSkreech puts a . in front of himself
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-20
<jdong> [sudo] Password for jjesse:
<DaSkreech> Speaking of that
<DaSkreech> why does the command line echo back to me the first command I type in ?
 * nixternal starts his hardy dist-upgrade on the laptop
<nixternal> any final words? :)
<stdin> did you sacrifice the ceremonial goat to tux before you started?
<DaSkreech> How many things can I find wrong with that question?
<nixternal> I ate the goat, sorry tux :p
<stdin> he's getting a bit chubby anyway :p
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<neversfelde|mobi> uhh Hardy
<neversfelde|mobi> is it possible to upgrade with a cryptsetup encryption now?
<kwwii> Riddell: we can look through them and perhaps find one
<nixternal> kwwii: any idea on when they will release those? there are a few wallpapers I want to use now :)
 * DaSkreech moans and complains to kwwii
<DaSkreech> :-)
<kwwii> nixternal: sometime soon, not sure when
<nixternal> groovy, thanks
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Why abstract blue?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: it was a group vote
<kwwii> no idea, nobody asked me
 * DaSkreech wonders off to bother aseigo
<stdin> hmm, I wonder if I can use icecc with pbuilder...
<jjesse> kwwii: do you have that theme for hardy done already?
<jjesse> kwwii: cause i've read great stuff about it online :)
<jjesse> nixternal: how is that upgrade comming/
<nixternal> slow
<jjesse> good luck :)
<nixternal> pyqt4-dev-tools is broke
<nixternal> other than that, everything else seems to be going smooth thus far
<jjesse> wow i can't type tonight, i'm glad google can translate what i mean
<jjesse> nixternal: sent you a funny picture from my boss
<kwwii>  jjesse: lol
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> rebooting the laptop into hardy
 * nixternal faints from the pressure
<DaSkreech> nixternal: relax you know it's going to suck :)
<nixternal> hahaha, ass
<nixternal> I was thinking, the next UDS should be in Jamaica!
<jjesse> then you know we would never get kwwii in any meetings :)
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> nixternal: my company would sponsor it
<nixternal> he would be tracking dr. feelgood
<jjesse> nixternal: did my email w/ the picture come thru?
<nixternal> I can picture it now...."dude, I will draw you a logo, gimme gimme"
<nixternal> I will check here in one sec
<jjesse> np
<nixternal> what kernel is in hardy?
<nixternal> brb, Chuck is coming on
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.com/m443452ba
<DaSkreech> Anyone have a clue why this is happening?
<DaSkreech> I have to go cook something if somone has a lead point sailor in #kubuntu to it
<jjesse> is jucato on yet?  i forgot the link to the patch he sent me :(
<jjesse> or at least when i downloaded it to
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: Will kubuntu have kde4 packages around the time when kde4 is done or is it probably going to take some time?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: the plan is same day
<CPrgmSwR2> cool
<ryanakca> nixternal: how's hardy?
 * ryanakca wonders if he needs to remind him of !installhardy
<jjesse> i think he's away watching tv
<ryanakca> ah :)
<bobesponja> bug #163716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163716 in soyuz "[regression] ppa does not find packages that were published to !main components, before the component combining" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163716
<bobesponja> !main
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CPrgmSwR2> does that mean kde4 can now be built?
<bobesponja> CPrgmSwR2: sounds like it
<CPrgmSwR2> awsome
<bobesponja> I'm no ubuntu dev so not sure
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: ping
<bobesponja> KDE 4.0 RC1 is going to be released today, I guess kubuntu will skip the beta4 release, anyone knows about that?
<stdin> if the rc builds in gutsy, there should be gutsy packages
<stdin> _if_
<CPrgmSwR2> thats after someone sends them to be built
<stdin> well I'm trying to build them here to check if they build
<CPrgmSwR2> oh okay sorry
<bobesponja> stdin: cool, thanks for the info
<stdin> it's taking an age tho, 3 hours for kdelibs :/
<CPrgmSwR2> wow
<CPrgmSwR2> is it in the compile stage?
<stdin> on a 2.8GHz with 1.5GB RAM
<CPrgmSwR2> I can build kdelibs in 30 min
<stdin> in a chroot
<CPrgmSwR2> must be other processes using that system
<stdin> nope, killed just about everything :p
<CPrgmSwR2> thats really odd
<CPrgmSwR2> what percentage is it at?
<stdin> It finished a couple mins ago, kdepimlibs is starting now
<nixternal> stdin: you building them with pbuilder?
<stdin> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> stdin: you should have just done 'debuild -nc' in the main directory
<nixternal> pbuilder takes forever
<stdin> nixternal: it's not that show on that machine
<stdin> plus it's good to make sure all build-deps are there
<stdin> kdelibs just took an inordanate amount of time, kdepimlibs is already at 10%
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: kdebase will probably take just as long
<stdin> kdelibs is the worse, followed closely with kdebase
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> I wish I could compile kdenetwork
<stdin> that never works for me either
<CPrgmSwR2> hmm
<nixternal> hardy up and running, dist-upgrade flawless
<CPrgmSwR2> interesting
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: /topic
<Hobbsee> yes, we know about it
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: I know you know, I saw it from the topic, I was just trying to get the link to the bug page :)
<Hobbsee> bug 163716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163716 in soyuz "[regression] ppa does not find packages that were published to !main components, before the component combining" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163716
<Hobbsee> ^
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: status?
<stdin> kdepimlibs 88%
<stdin> erm 90% now
<CPrgmSwR2> awsome
<stdin> I'm glad I decided to use my desktop to compile it, this laptop is only 1.73GHz 500MB RAM, would have taken ages :p
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<stdin> and it'd be burning my lap with the heat
<stdin> ooh 99%
<DaSkreech> Error
<stdin> heh 101% :p
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ha ha
<stdin> built, starting on kdebase now
<CPrgmSwR2> cool
<CPrgmSwR2> Doesn't the packages have to be build throuhg the farm to be released though?
<CPrgmSwR2> or does it just have to work on the farm system to be released?
<stdin> yeah, but I'm seeing if it will build in gutsy at all
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<stdin> if all goes well, it can be uploaded to the archives by riddell
<CPrgmSwR2> cool
<Hobbsee> it should build in gutsy
<Hobbsee> stdin: why didn't you throw it at ppa?
<stdin> Hobbsee: because i have about 20KB/s upload here
<stdin> depending on how my ISP is feeling
<CPrgmSwR2> ouch
<Hobbsee> ...and?
<stdin> Hobbsee: and i'd still be uploading it now
 * Hobbsee has the same.
<Hobbsee> yes...and?
<Hobbsee> although i agree, better to upload it off another machine.
<stdin> and I want my KDE goodness, ok? :p
<CPrgmSwR2> Riddell can't upload it any faster or can he?
<Hobbsee> in fact, the hardy packages are already there, arent they?
<CPrgmSwR2> beta4
<Hobbsee> no, mroe got accepted
<CPrgmSwR2> rc1 is now out
<stdin> Hobbsee: those are the ones I'm building
<Hobbsee> easier to modify it and throw it at ppa, and see if they work
<stdin> 3.96,0
<Hobbsee> want me to, or you're happy to stay there?
<stdin> depends what's going to happen with the packages, are they going to be in the k-members ppa or in universe?
<Hobbsee> k-members for now
<Hobbsee> then presumably they'll hit -backports
<Hobbsee> they wont go to universe
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech>  can a script be a member of ppa?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: uhh?
<stdin> Hobbsee: well I don't have access to k-members so you'd have to upload anyway
<Hobbsee> oh, i thoguth you were a member
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I'm thinking of the hardy life cycle we want to have weekly builds of KDE for 4.0 -> 4.1
<stdin> I missed the meeting :p
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: if someone does it, that'd be nice
<stdin> Hobbsee: I was going to apply at the next kubuntu meeting, but there hasn't been one so
<DaSkreech> can we have a script do svn pulls and upload them to ppa then build a new repo each week?
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah, and we need another one :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I can just join beta ppa now?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: probably
<stdin> Hobbsee: if you want to upload you'll have to dget from launchpadlibrarian.net as they don't seem to be in the repos yet
<stdin> Hobbsee: and, lucky for you, I made a script just for such an occasion http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45172/plain/ ;)
<stdin> and it's in ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<Hobbsee> nice
<stdin> you just pass it the launchpadlibrarian URL of the .dsc and it does the work of dget fot you
<Hobbsee> so, we go kde4libs, kdepimlibs, kdebase-workspace, kdebase?
<stdin> yep, and kdebase-runtime
<Hobbsee> oh, that's what i meant.  got it
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@orko:~$ ./dget-lp
<Hobbsee> -bash: ./dget-lp: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> odd...
<stdin> the site's using DOS line-endings it seems
<stdin> you need dos2unix
<Hobbsee> ahh.  it's not my machine.
<DaSkreech> apt-get
<stdin> I think the package is fromdos
<stdin> Hobbsee: or just "wget http://stdin.me.uk/code/dget-lp" :)
<Hobbsee> errrr...
<Hobbsee> odd.
<Hobbsee> bah.
 * Hobbsee reuploads
 * Hobbsee ponders sparky
<stdin> huh
<stdin> now why does kdelibs5-dev conflict with kdelibs4-dev
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on.  i uploaded them to my own ppa.
<stdin> that can't be right, can it?
<stdin> kde4 packages should not conflict with kde 3 packages
<Hobbsee> libs should.
<Hobbsee> i think
<CPrgmSwR2> how are we suppose to run konversation with kde4 installed?
<stdin> but the kde4 packages have their own root /usr/lib/kde4
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on.  perhaps not
<stdin> and it's only the -dev package that conflicts with the kde3 version of the -dev package
<nixternal> anyone feel like updating QScintilla in our repos (main) to 2.1 instead of the outdated unsupported 1.7?
 * Hobbsee gives up, as it refuses to behave.
<DaSkreech> Spank it
<nixternal> wo0t...now websites know I am running Kubuntu again
<nixternal> that was broke in gutsy, but works in hardy
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | KDE4 Beta 4 packages delayed because of Personal Package Archive build issues
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | KDE4 RC1 packages in progress
 * Jucato stretches and looks around...
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Jucato> how's everything in here? :)
<Hobbsee> exploded!
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> I'm surprised my last post hasn't drawn in the reactions I expected (yet)
 * Hobbsee opens up akregator
<Jucato> bwahaha :P
<Jucato> I guess I did a good job of subtly burying that piece of info underneath more "important" stuff :)
 * Hobbsee reads it
<Hobbsee> no, i just dont have akregator opening by default anymore
<Jucato> no, not you :)
<Jucato> the rest of the world :P
 * Jucato wonders if Hobbsee will "see" what info he was referring to :)
<Hobbsee> nice post
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: btw, we're demanded to have winfoss stuff.
<Jucato> phooey!
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> isn't that going to be a problem if we plan to ship KDE4 Edu stuff for Hardy?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Jucato> iirc we already had space problems last time... (feisty?)
<Hobbsee> we were for gutsy
<Jucato> oh boy... :(
<nixternal> don't you just love when you spend an hour writing a pyqt4 app, but aren't paying attention to your current dir, and you rm -rf *
<Hobbsee> yeah.
<Hobbsee> although i tend to do that on ssh hosts
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> when i login, thinking it was screen -R
 * nixternal notes to not give Hobbsee ssh access
<stdin> that's why I like zsh, i can type "rm -rf *<tab>" and it expands it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i only rm the homedir, though
<nixternal> stdin: my bash does that too :)
<nixternal> thanks to sharms and his bash hacks from Novell
<stdin> nixternal: I also like the aspect of doing "cd /h/s/b/c/k<tab>" doing "cd /home/stdin/build/code/kde" :)
<nixternal> stdin: how different is zsh from bash? I have seen a lot of killer features
<stdin> like that^
<Hobbsee> in zsh?
<nixternal> sebas I think just posted some funkdafied zsh scripting
<stdin> yeah
<Hobbsee> i've been thinking about playing around with it
<nixternal> oh, now that is sweet
 * Jucato wants to try out zsh and fish...
<Jucato> hi nixternal! hi stdin!
<stdin> also when there is more than one thing it can complete to you can tab through the options (as well as see a list)
<nixternal> wo0t, I just built debian's qscintilla2 :)
<stdin> hey-ya Jucato :)
<nixternal> I have 1 debian box building some kde4 love, kubuntu building some merges, and foresight mooking yakuake, katapult, kima, krename, semantik, some kdmthemes
<Jucato> iirc there was a talk in last year's akademy about how you can use zsh to increase your productivity... luckily they "ported" some of those features to the .bashrc script they have at techbase :)
<Jucato> (the cs and cb functions0
<stdin> I think zsh also has build-in command completion (like bash-completion but actually built-in)
 * Hobbsee wonders what cs and cb do
<stdin> cs = change to source dir, cb = change to build dir
<stdin> (for building kde4)
<Hobbsee> ah, neat
<Jucato> if you're in kde/src/kelibs/foo/foo/, then enter "cb", you will be teleported to /kde/build/kdelibs/foo/foo/
<nixternal> cs KDE/kdebase && svn up && cb && make -j2 VERBOSE=1 && make install
<Jucato> lovely ain't it? :)
<Jucato> ah finally she's finnish!
<Jucato> bbl :)
<Jucato> er.. s/finnish/finished/
<nixternal> heh, Jucato converted some girl to finnish
<stdin> dput needs a progress meeter, like: while [ "x$(pgrep dput)" != "x" ]; do echo -e "\r$(readlink /proc/$(pgrep dput)/fd/4): $(cat /proc/$(pgrep dput)/fdinfo/4 |grep pos|awk '{print ($2/10874935)*100"%"}')   \c";sleep 1;done
<stdin> that shows "/build/kdebase-kde4/kdebase-kde4_3.96.0.orig.tar.gz: 35.2917%     "
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool kde4 packaging is in progress
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: how long ago did it start?
 * Hobbsee ponders just addign stdin to the kubuntu-members group temporarily, just so he can upload to there.
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: I just finished uploading it to my ppa
<stdin> Hobbsee: I removed the conflicts with kdelibs4-dev for kdelibs5-dev in my package
<Hobbsee> stdin: do the files conflict?
<stdin> don't see how
<stdin> and I've had no problems
<stdin> the kde4 prefix isn't /usr anyway, it's /usr/lib/kde4
<stdin> I'll have a better idea when I let apt handle the dependencies from my ppa
<stdin> "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" isn't the best way to install
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: kdebase?
<stdin> I let kdebase get to 20% then killed it, had a bout of "I can't be bothered to wait another X hours"
<nixternal> lol
<stdin> the launchpad buildd's are faster than my system anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: is launchpad schedualed to build it?
<stdin> kde4libs and kdepimlibs Pending (1005)
<stdin> I just hope it decides to build kde4libs first
<CPrgmSwR2> k
<CPrgmSwR2> can I have a link to the launch pad
<stdin> if it doesn't then it's a pain :p
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<CPrgmSwR2> its build kde4libs now
<CPrgmSwR2> for amd64
<Hobbsee> stdin: if you told me that a couple of mins ago, i could have fixed that.
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: yeah, i poked it.
<Hobbsee> no, i poked lpia
<stdin> Hobbsee: I only just hit refresh
<Hobbsee> it'll just depwait.  no great problem
<CPrgmSwR2> what is lpai?
<stdin> wow, the power of Hobbsee's Long Pointy Stick (TM) never fails to amaze :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: low powered intel architecture  (i think)
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> so I would want i386 since I have althon xp
<stdin> you just add the apt repository and apt sorts it out for you
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<Hobbsee> yeah, i didnt get to pimlibs fast enough.  oh well, i'tll depwait, then you can retry it
<CPrgmSwR2> I am running kdesvn right now
<stdin> well, I know kde4libs and kdepimlibs should build (at least on i386), we'll see how kdebase-{runtime,workspace,kde4} do
<CPrgmSwR2> Missing Dependencies:  	libsoprano-dev (>= 1.97.0~beta4-1)
<CPrgmSwR2> your builds failed
<stdin> ppa's not looking in -backports
<CPrgmSwR2> so another bug?
<nixternal> stdin: I would be surprised if you get through kdebase rc1 w/o issues actually
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: there are already issues
<CPrgmSwR2> all builds have stopped
<nixternal> the latest libsoprano we have isn't new enough for kdebase, at least building it in svn it isn't, and hasn't been for a couple of weeks
<Hobbsee> ppa doesnt look in backports, i suspec.t
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it doesn't
<Hobbsee> since the changes, though?
<nixternal> what I do to bypass that, is grab the package from backports and upload it to the ppa
<stdin> dang :p
<Jucato> all these because of the ppa? sweet! :)
<stdin> nixternal: yeah, doing that now
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> k'night nixternal!
<stdin> \o
<Jucato> (or are you going the way of the g too?)
<nixternal> hell no
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> ok just double checking :)
<stdin> ok, new version of libsoprano uploaded, now we see if that builds and then if kde4libs build, then kdepimlibs, then kdebase-runtime, then kdebase-workspace, then kdebase-kde4 (woah)
<Jucato> good luck :)
<stdin> I think I'll get some more coffee while CPrgmSwR2 wares out his 'F5' button :p
<CPrgmSwR2> Already have
<stdin> without the power of the "Long Pointy Stick" it will take longer to process...
<CPrgmSwR2> thats odd he just left
<Jucato> he?
<CPrgmSwR2> opps sory
<stdin> he he <- pun
<CPrgmSwR2> LongPointyStick: can you poke the builds for stdin
<stdin> LongPointyStick is just a proxy client, for when hobbsee isn't here
<CPrgmSwR2> I am suprized they don't give you some kinda build power
 * stdin is a merer mortal and has no poking powers
<Jucato> he has to pass through the fire first
<Jucato> (a.k.a. apply for Ubuntu membership... which shouldn't be hard for him anyway)
<stdin> I don't want Ubuntu membership
<stdin> I want Kubuntu membership :)
<Jucato> ubuntu kubuntu.... same banana
<Jucato> the cloaks will be the same :P
<stdin> well, not all ubuntu members are kubuntu members, but all kubuntu members are ubuntu members
<Jucato> pffft :P
<Jucato> I suck at sets
<stdin> that that's probably the most I've had to type "ubuntu" in one sentence too
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: what are sets
<CPrgmSwR2> ?
<stdin> heh, now this is funny https://edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<Jucato> as in mathematical sets?
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Set
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: statistics
<CPrgmSwR2> boolean algebra
<stdin> Jucato: well the kubuntu-members team is a member of the ubuntu-members team, so any kubuntu member is automatically a part of ubuntu-members
<Jucato> stdin: I know that :)
 * Jucato is just stating the fact that he's not good with sets :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: do you understand arrays?
<stdin> isn't a set what badgers live in?
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: don't take me too seriously :)
<stdin> no one ever does :p
<CPrgmSwR2> I take every seriously :P
<CPrgmSwR2> s/every/everyone
 * Jucato is not everyone :)
<Jucato> although I do belong to the everyone set :P
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: I wouldn't go that far :P
<CPrgmSwR2> does Riddell have poking power
<stdin> don't know, I didn't even know hobbsee could poke at the launchad ppa buildd's
<CPrgmSwR2> Once the packages are built, are they released then or do you have to tell it to release the packages?
<stdin> once it's built it'll then be uploaded to the ppa archive automatically
<stdin> tho it can take a little while to get there
<CPrgmSwR2> oh so then I can download it through backport
<stdin> there is no -backports in ppa's just releases
<CPrgmSwR2> so then it will just showup as a normal gutsy package?
<stdin> nope, in my ppa
<stdin> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main"
<CPrgmSwR2> oh then how do they get into backport?
<stdin> either that or they'll go in the kubuntu-members ppa, then may be gutsy-backports/universe
<CPrgmSwR2> wow the building system must be really busy
<stdin> on ppa's it always is, I think there are 3 per architecture (2 for lpia)
<stdin> so out of all the users who use ppa's, there are only 8 build systems
<stdin> this is more like the normal "non-long-pointy-stick" time it takes to build a package in ppa
<stdin> which is why is so annoying when a build fails because you made a typo
 * stdin has done that a few times
<CPrgmSwR2> I think its dumb you have to build the packages on that system and that you cannot use your own system
<stdin> it's not dumb, it's secure
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: just because it builds and runs on your system doesn't mean it will on others, so the system most (if not all) distros use is a chroot build system, where the package is build in a clean system
<stdin> that way you can be sure that the package will work, and that dependencies are always correct
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: um.. soprano is building last
<stdin> because it was uploaded last
<stdin> doesn't matter, I have to manually restart kdelibs and kdepimlibs anyway
<stdin> they'll all dep-wait on something
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: so its going to take another hour or so?
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: probably longer, once soprano's built it'll take a few mins to get into my ppa repo, then I can restart kde4libs
<CPrgmSwR2> soprano built successfuly
<stdin> yep, now just need to wait for it to get in the archive
<GNUton> hi!
<stdin> Hobbsee: the build's still trundling along :)
<Hobbsee> heh, thought it might be
<stdin> most is build now, after uploading strigi and soprano
<Riddell> stdin: uploading?
<stdin> Riddell: to my ppa yeah, https://edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+archive/+builds?build_text=kde&build_state=all
<stdin> it was taking way to long on my desktop, 6 hours and I got up to 20% of kdebase
<stdin> kdebase-workspace rather
<stdin> Riddell: and how come kdelibs5-dev conflicted with kdelibs4-dev?
<Riddell> it does?
<stdin> it did, until I removed the line
<Riddell> mm, so it does
<Riddell> thanks for spotting, I'll fix that
<Riddell> stdin: I don't see strigi or soprano in your ppa
<stdin> Riddell: that's because that link filters packages with "kde"
<stdin> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> stdin: otherwise no changes needed so far?
<stdin> nope, all I've done is added a changelog entry for my upload and remove the conflict with kdelibs4-dev
<stdin> and these are the 2 install errors i've gotten so far http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/525
<Riddell> stdin: did you have an older version of kdelibs5 installed?
<stdin> yeah, I did run a quick purge of most of the packages but missed a couple
<stdin> just re-queued kdebase-kde4 for i386
<stdin> I think in the install instructions for the release it should say it's recommended to remove the previous version of the betas before installing this, just to save some reports of broken packages
<Hobbsee> st
<Hobbsee> stdin: i only can since today
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks for approving the team merge, btw
<stdin> Hobbsee: you poked the lp teem and they gave in? :p
<Hobbsee> slightly longer than that, and it wasnt the LP team, but yes
<Hobbsee>  CPrgmSwR2 should know that there's a lot of power in buildd stuff, and hardly anyone has it.  also, LongPointyStick is a logging client.
<stdin> that's what I thought, and I did try to explain about the buildd system, but as I tried I realised I don't know that much about it :p
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> you dont *want* to know about it.  it has many idiosyncracies, etc :
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=70144
<Tonio_> Riddell: I finally made it public
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you please help me for the description text ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pretty sure my english is too approximative for something 'official' ;)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
 * Jucato waves hi too
<Jucato> almenorg?
<stdin> 44% of kdebase-kde4 (i386) :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: developpers -> developers
<Riddell> Tonio_: KdeSu -> KDE's normal KdeSu
<Jucato> developped -> developed
<stdin> looks like it all build on i386 gutsy
<stdin> *builds
<stdin> and it only took 7 hours :p
<stdin> not counting building here
<mhb> hello everyone
<mhb> Riddell: do you have an opinion on the whole "reverting the features back again" debate?
<mhb> the one that took part on Saturday evening
<Hobbsee> hey mhb.  i'm not around for most of the weekend :(
 * mhb is speechless
<mhb> shouldn't you have been away during the last one?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was away for parts of that.  although not as much as i was expecting
<mhb> hmm...
<mhb> I guess i give up
<mhb> let somebody else organize the meeting
<Hobbsee> unless we make it your friday morning or something.
<Hobbsee> i dont know.  i  can do during the week this week, or next week, but not the weekend.  which is opposite to normal, yes.
<Hobbsee> exams tend to do that.
<Hobbsee> alternatively, i can just step down from the council, and you can have the meeting without me.
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks, I the desc
<mhb> we don't want that, at least I do not
<mhb> Riddell: what I meant is going back from D3lphin to Konqueror, removing strigi, and so on...
<mhb> Riddell: what do you think about those notions?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I can make it friday morning, not sure everyone can though
<mhb> Hobbsee: Ken or Lure might not
<Riddell> strigi shouldn't get in anyone's way unless they want it to, it's off by default
<Riddell> I also think it's important that the strigi developers get feedback from real users, since it's default in KDE 4
<mhb> Riddell: right, the main discussion was about D3lphin, which a certain part of the community, including developers, dislike quite much
<Riddell> dolphin I don't really understand the critisism, I use it all the time, far more than I used konqueror
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is what the devs like vs what the users like, and how we dont really check what the users like, etc
<mhb> Hobbsee: well I think it's more on personal preferences, some devs dislike it, some devs like it
<mhb> same with users (as always, those who dislike it are heard more)
<mhb> Riddell: truth is that we have nobody to look at the bugs
<mhb> Riddell: I was the only one who started triaging some of D3lphin bugs
<buz_> if d3lphin remains the default, at least there should be a very obvious way of selecting konqueror instead of d3lphin
<buz_> the current way is not at all obvious$
<buz_> as for strigi, it would help if it was ionice'd but that's not possibly without root right :(
<Jucato> Riddell: strigi's off by default, until you use Find Files/Folders in the K Menu, type a non-URL in konqueror or use the search field in Konqueror's Intro page. (last I checked)
<ScottK> mhb: For meeting scheduling, this is a holiday week in the US, so much US participation would be unlikely I'd think.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: for how long?
<Jucato> thanksgiving...
<ScottK> The Holiday is Thursday, but traditionally people travel to/from different places so the rest of the week is pretty well shot.  Tomorrow (Wed) is the single busiest travel day in the US.
 * Jucato wonders what his relatives will be doing for thanksgiving... :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh, there's a thought.  thanksgiving, and black friday.
<ScottK> Exactly.
<Riddell> Jucato: that's right, it's not hidden at all
<Riddell> we can and should make sure it gets nice'd
<Riddell> that would be pretty easy to do in strigiapplet
<buz_> Riddell: for some reason, you can't IOnice stuff without being root. nice'ing it doesnt go nearly as far as using ionice
<buz_> strigi is very much io, not cpu bound on halfway current hardware
<Riddell> buz_: mm, I didn't know that
<Riddell> buz_: any idea what tracker does?
<buz_> what do you mean?
<buz_> Riddell: read the manpage of ionice (i think it's in schedutils)
<buz_> on my core 2, strigi may significantly slow down the machine but only use a few percent of cpu
<buz_> ionice fixes that
<Riddell> tracker is the gnome equivalent of strigi, I just wonder if it is ioniced at all
<buz_> probably not
<buz_> for some reason i dont understand, normal users cant ionice
<buz_> which is, uhm, stupid
<buz_> ideally, strigi should work in idle mode: "A program running with idle io priority will only get disk time when no other program has asked for disk io for a defined grace period. The impact of idle io processes on normal system activity should be zero. "
<Riddell> yes, that sounds like we want
<Riddell> buz_: fancy asking in #ubuntu-kernel why ionice is restricted?
<buz_> afaik, it comes down from kernel.org
<Riddell> sure, but there's probably a reason for it and it might be helpful to know what that is
<buz_> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/dashboard-hackers/2007-August/msg00001.html so some apps actually try that
<buz_> i'm guessing they didn't want to deal with users giving processes HIGHER priority
<buz_> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462230.html has a patch that would in theory allow a setuid ionice but i'm not much in favor of that
<buz_> instead, if anything, i'd suggest an ioidle setuid program that just selects ionice idle then execv's the rest of the command line?
<buz_> i.e. no messing with already running processes
<buz_> any thoughts about something like that?
<stdin> Riddell: kdebase-workspace-{bin,data} are broken, they try to overwrite kde3 files http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/526
<buz_> hum where can you download those?
<stdin> those are from my ppa
<gnomefreak> is there plans to add restricted-manager-kde or something like it for kubuntu or is ubuntus installed in kubuntu
<buz_> gnomefreak: ubuntu's is included afaict
<buz_> oh there is restricted-manager-kde even
<gnomefreak> buz_: search didnt give me one in gutsy chroot so i was wondering
<buz_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1615 2007-10-03 14:23 /usr/bin/restricted-manager-kde
<buz_> which is actually a wrapper script that can invoke kde or gtk depending on its name, it seems
<buz_> stdin: well shout if you need someone to test those packages ;)
<stdin> buz_: as soon are they aren't broken :p
<buz_> sure :)
<buz> i would rather not have them overwrite half of kde3, i need that :)
<Riddell> stdin: humbug.  if you install with dpkg --force-overwrite are there any other errors?
<stdin> Riddell: no, those are the only ones
<Riddell> stdin: ok, I'll fix those in hardy thanks
<Riddell> stdin: is that everything compiled now in gutsy?
<stdin> yeah, everything
<Riddell> stdin: great, I can upload the fixes to hardy then run the backports.  many thanks for your help
<stdin> no problem :)
<Riddell> stdin: other modules on their way later today or tomorrow of course :)
<Jucato> +1 for stdin's membership :)
<Riddell> yep
<stdin> hmm, I wonder how much lp will let me have in my ppa "Estimated archive size: 4.6 GiB"
<Jucato> stdin: shall I add your name to the agenda? :)
<stdin> Jucato: sure :)
<Jucato> seriously? :)
<Jucato> but you should really add yourself :D
<stdin> Jucato: but when's the next meeting :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: weekend+1, methinks.
<Jucato> just add your name. it will come to pass :P
 * stdin clicks "Edit"
<stdin> and spam 18 peoples email by clicking save
<Hobbsee> woot, more spam!
 * Hobbsee despams ubuntu-devel@
<stdin> heh, I like the new kde crash handler
<stdin> "This backtrace appears to be of no use."
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a very strange bug here....
<Tonio_> Riddell: have an idea on how is xauth setting .Xautority file so that sudo works ?
<Riddell> I don't know if sudo uses xauthority at all
<Tonio_> Riddell: well my sudo command is rejected if xautority doesn't have he good permissions, so I suspect yes
<Tonio_> no issue with sudo, but xauth needs something to be set, I'm earching what
<Tonio_> Riddell: the super strange thing is that what X accepts with sudo is rejected if the command uses NOPASSWD
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense to me
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> nixternal!!! :)
<nixternal> I think I will go right ahead and ditch the uni today, start my holiday early
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> nixternal: will you still be our beloved, amazing, wonderful release docs dude for hardy? :)
<nixternal> I stayed up kinda late last night watching Green TV on the Science channel :)
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> dunno
<Jucato> whoever's gonna make it, I sort of have an idea. why don't we include in the pages some of the non-GNOME new features too? so that if a feature is common to all Ubuntu-dom, it would also be in our release page
<DaSkreech> Well I thought that the new relelase notes would be three DE stuff and one non DE section
<nixternal> don't we usually do that Jucato? ie. OO.o
<Jucato> nixternal: not for some of the under the hood stuff, like ntfs-3g, selinux (did we have that anyway?), etc
<nixternal> ntfs-3g? that is in now and default?
<Jucato> isn't it? (at least in Ubuntu it is)
<nixternal> wow, there must have been some arm twisting..I remember watching a conversation in ubuntu-devel where the devs were like "ummm heck no" on it
<nixternal> dunno...I will go through the list of hardy changes
<nixternal> I will start the release notes today...seeing as in 9 days alpha 1 will be out
 * Jucato digss through the earlier gutsy release notes
<DaSkreech> I recall NTFS write by default in Ubuntu
<Jucato> er s/selinux/apparmor/
<Jucato> nixternal: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta near the bottom
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> ya, those would be good to include
 * Jucato wonders why he only saw this article now.. http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-family710
<nixternal> Jucato: they always publish one of those with every release..need to wake up :)
<Jucato> d'oh! :)
<Jucato> they always don't link to the websites? :)
<nixternal> dunno
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Ping
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Pong
<DaSkreech> manchicken: tried gobuntu?
<manchicken> This is sad, but I actually don't have any machines that would run well on gobuntu
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> I thought gobuntu ran on machines?
<manchicken> Not on machines with nasty proprietary hardware.
<manchicken> Both of my laptops have proprietary wifi cards, and both my desktops and one of my laptops have proprietary video cards.
<DaSkreech> Well I don't think the idea behind gobuntu is taht it will run well
<nixternal> it runs great
<manchicken> I thought gobuntu was the completely Free Software Ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> it is
<manchicken> Didn't have anything with non-free drivers and such.
<manchicken> Yeah, I think it's more limited on what hardware it's okay with.
<DaSkreech> It is
<manchicken> Yeah, so then why are you surprised that I'm not running it with this nasty proprietary hardware situation?
<DaSkreech> the point is (AISI) a) to get people off of canonical's back and b) to have a benchmark of how far we really are
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Yeah, I would agree.
<manchicken> Also to give people something that is truely free software.
<DaSkreech> So if it doesn't run then ... that's kinda the point. We know exactly where we have to make strides
<Hobbsee> manchicken: and the systems32 stuff?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: systems32 stuff?
<manchicken> You mean system76?
<Hobbsee> er, that, yes.
<Hobbsee> and that's not a power of two!
<manchicken> It has an intel 3945, which requires a binary blob.
<Hobbsee> yup - although iwl now
<manchicken> When I don't need to use the restricted drivers manager for it anymore I'll be cool with trying gobuntu.
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> I'd really like to, I just don't have the cheese to throw at new hardware.
<nixternal> mmm cheese
<DaSkreech> it gouda!
<nixternal> so, what is on top of the list for things to do right now?
<Jucato> 1. schedule a meeting :D
 * nixternal wonders if people pay attention to their merges on MoM
 * Jucato runs and hides
<nixternal> meetings are the Hobbstinator's thing
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> weekend after next, methinks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: mostly, i think
<Hobbsee> do i have anything of interest?
<nixternal> besides the pointy stick of doom?
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> Tonio_: going to do the yakuake merge unless you are in the process of doing it
<fdoving> gah, after working some on kdesudo i'm realising it needs loads of work to replace kdesu. i'm proposing it's removal asap. it's broken and it breaks other apps that depend on the kdesu way of doing things.
<Jucato> kinda anti-climactic after Tonio_ just posted it on kde-apps.org :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: oh dear.
<fdoving> well.. it sucks.
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> fdoving: what other problems does it have ?
<fdoving> it needs a total rewrite. as it's using the wrong classes all over the place. it runs all processes as kshellprocesses and that is not nice from a security point of view. as you can break out of the given command by making evil directories named for example "`konqueror`' to run konqueror as root. for example
<Tonio_> fdoving:the security issue is fixed
<fdoving> one of them,maybe.
<Tonio_> fdoving: do you want the list of things that don't work with kdesu ?
<fdoving> well.. i'd rather use it and rely on upstream helping us with the issues it might have.
<fdoving> than making our own broken project with all it's own issues and no upstream. but that's just me.
<fdoving> becoming upstream is timeconsuming.
<Tonio_> sure
<fdoving> it's just my $0.5, i'll remove kdesudo from my systems as it's too broken to be usable. even with my latest fixes.
<Tonio_> fdoving: the point is that we had DOZENS of bugs and problems with kdesu
<fdoving> another DOZEN is incoming on kdesudo.
<Tonio_> yes, that's true
<yuriy> i think since the first krush day i've become addicted to keeping my kde4 up to date
<fdoving> bbl, dinner.
<DaSkreech> yuriy: :)
<DaSkreech> yuriy: try building it in ppa :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: fyi, sudo /home/tonio/`konsole` starts konsole here
<stdin> been there, done that :p
<yuriy> DaSkreech: i wouldn't know where to start, and why would I?
<Tonio_> fdoving: that looks more like a sudo issue that a kdesudo :)
<stdin> yuriy: because you want apt-get 1337'ness ?
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Auto build the new KDE4 and give it to you as a deb?
<fdoving> Tonio_: no, the problem is that kdesudo puts everything into a shell. the command is executed in a /bin/sh shell.
<fdoving> Tonio_: without the shell those ` would mean nothing.
<fdoving> Tonio_: basically you need to replace all KShellProcess with KProcess
<fdoving> Tonio_: you also need to make it connect to a PTY
<yuriy> DaSkreech: would/could it be kept up with svn on a daily basis? also, wouldn't I need to package it or something? (right now i'm just letting cmake install it in ~kde-devel/kde)
<DaSkreech> ppa is a personal packager
<fdoving> Tonio_: also -c and -t are rather essential to things like kdevelop for example.
<yuriy> DaSkreech: maybe i'll look more into how it works, i thought it just built the packages and put them in a repo
<Riddell> stdin: want to put the new kde4libs and kdebase-workspace in your PPA?  I've put them in backports too but I suspect that'll take ages to compile
<stdin> sure
<Riddell> stdin: kdeaccessibility should be there soon too if you want to try that
<stdin> time to test the script again...
<stdin> hehe, working like a charm :)
<stdin> hmm, should I get ubuntu2~gutsy1 or ubuntu2 ?
<Riddell> stdin: ubuntu2~gutsy1
<stdin> good, because that's what's already downloading :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I'm guessing that you can send compile options and comilers to use when sending things to ppa ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: same as in any other package you can
<DaSkreech> Ok
<Tonio_> fdoving: I agree concerning the kprocess vs kshellprocess
<DaSkreech> May need to get a PPA account to see if I can sort out a script to build weekly debs for KDE4
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw, it looks like sudo does the same
<DaSkreech> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Tonio_> fdoving: I suggest you to try "sudo /home/tonio/`konsole`" for example
<Tonio_> that starts konsole, basically
<fdoving> Tonio_: exactly.
<fdoving> Tonio_: sudo doesn't do escaping, sudo does the same because you run it from a shell.
<yuriy> DaSkreech: ah, so you do need to make a source package first
<Tonio_> hum oki, I understand there
<yuriy> maybe i'll try getting one of the ones one of you made and try to play around with it
<fdoving> Tonio_: bugreport from me and jdong testing for a while. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/163417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163417 in kdesudo "kdesudo+dolphin leads to command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bddebian> Heya
<Tonio_> fdoving: yeah I saw that one
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you make any changes except merge from my branch when closing that bug?
<Tonio_> yep
<fdoving> ok.
<Tonio_> one thing that fixes most of the issues is to quote args
<Tonio_> sudo "arg1" "arg2" works the same way than without args
<Tonio_> fdoving: the difference in adding quotes is that "test; konqueror" is then considered one command
<fdoving> what about "`konqueror`
<Tonio_> fdoving: seems to work, but I agree, that using kprocess and connect to pty would be way better
<fdoving> without the ending quote?
<fdoving> or what if i add more quotes?
<fdoving> the real problem here is that we execute the command in a shell.
<Tonio_> I agree with you
<fdoving> you can always add more quotes in a foldername for example.
<Tonio_> but improving kdesudo is easier than dealing with kdesu
<fdoving> i'm not sure about that.
<Tonio_> well you should ask riddell :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I remember he worked hard on that point, but kdesu is super complex, really
<fdoving> for a good reason.
<fdoving> kdesudo is too simple, doesn't do the job properly.
<Tonio_> fdoving: maybe, but not dealing with any sudo specific rule is a big problem
<Tonio_> especially since kubuntu/ubuntu is using sudo by default
<Tonio_> fdoving: okay so let's improve it, to make things properly, as gksu does
<fdoving> kdesudo can probably be used. but i'd like to propose not diverting kdesu and try to replace it.
<fdoving> that basically removes kde functionality that kdesu provides.
<fdoving> and kdesudo does not.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that means we have to patch all apps using x-kde-substituteuid in their desktop file
<yuriy> just wondering: has there been any work on the kde4 version of kdesu?
<fdoving> Tonio_: yep. or patch the ones not working with kdesudo to use kdesu.distrib. some patching needs to be done.
<Tonio_> agree on that point
<Tonio_> and I'm all to get kdesudo a better app, of course
<fdoving> i
<fdoving> woould also like to see that.
<fdoving> but i'm concerned about the manpower we have available on the coding part.
<Tonio_> well if you can help, you are all welcome :)
<fdoving> i'm trying whenever i can. but i'm about to give up on kdesudo because it's current state is too broken for me to be able to fix it with my limited time.
<fdoving> dpkg -P kdesudo, is currently the best workaround i've found.
<Tonio_> hehe
<fdoving> Did you read the comments in my kdesudo code, regarding xauth for non-root users?
<fdoving> it's a security concern i have. when it comes to using temp-xauth files available for anyone to read while the kdesudo session is active. (or 60s timeout or something,comment got it all).
<Riddell> hi jpatrick, a few of your packages rejected I'm afraid
<fdoving> Tonio_: basically means anyone with access to the file can put apps on the screen during 60s from kdesudo exec.
<jpatrick> Riddell: I know, I'm working on it now, I've pinged upstream
<fdoving> Tonio_: i'm also tempted to re-open the bug we talked about,as it's easy to break out of the fixed version too. it can be marked as fixed once we don't run everything in a shell. that's my opinion anyway.
<Tonio_> hum, do as you want on that point
<nixternal> sebas: what's the status of the rc1 post on the dot? do you have someone looking at it already? is it ready to be posted?
<buz> manchicken: i just installed iwl3945 for 2.6.23.8 today. works like a charm
<manchicken> No binary blob?
<buz> well firmware blob
<buz> other than that it looks like C
<buz> heavily commented even
<buz> AFAICT, my dell latitude now runs completely without binary drivers
<sebas> nixternal: It's already reviewed by bille
<Captain_Redbeard> erf RC1 packages? they haven't been announced yet have they?
<buz> sebas: osnews already links to the announcement
<buz> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=18955
<sebas> They're going to flame I guess
<buz> i wonder what tripe thom holwerda  will come up this time
<sebas> It's probably time to take some popcorn
<Riddell> sebas, nixternal: bille can't publish it though
<sebas> Right.
<sebas> Please hold it off a bit, I'm changing some parts right now
<Riddell> nixternal: it needs the paragraph HTML fixed
<sebas> What needs changed?
<sebas> I can resubmit it in some minutes
<buz> so platform is rc1 and desktop beta4? confusing
<Riddell> sebas: use <p>...</p> <p>..</p>  not ... </p>...
<sebas> No, the platform is released as final
<buz> http://www.kde.org/info/3.96.php then this is completely wrong
<nixternal> Riddell sebas: I can fix that up and post it right now if you would like
<sebas> Please wait
<nixternal> roger
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<nixternal> bah, get out of here
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<Captain_Redbeard> The KDE release is very confusing indeed... in some places it is referred to as Beta 4, some places RC1 :P it SHOULD be RC1 afaik, even though a Beta 5 has been discussed in the mail lists. but still.... Does anyone actually know what the deal is? afaik the platform should be tagged 4.0 by now and thus be stable, and the desktop _SHOULD_ be RC1? or am I all wrong?
<buz> Captain_Redbeard: that's what i believe
<Tm_T> 1928 < Tm_T> erm, platform rc1 and desktop beta?
<buz> because the same tags were applied to 3.95 already, probably just copy pasted
<Tm_T> muuh
<buz> (i understand that platform is further ahead, but that doesnt exactly help the confusion if you dont know that part ;)
<Tm_T> IIRC platform is rc
<buz> then why does the 3.95 announcement show the same tags?
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, nah platform was released as RC1 with Beta4 some 20 days ago
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, and should thus be tagged as final
<Tm_T> Captain_Redbeard: IIRC its still not final
<buz> well in any case, desktop should not be tagged beta4
<Tm_T> yup there's beta5
<stdin> it's easy "The KDE 4.0 platform release consists of the modules kdelibs, kdepimlibs and kdebase-runtime. It is the minimum number of modules that are needed to build and run KDE 4.0 applications."
<Captain_Redbeard> Madness... I think we are jumping to conclusions though and the RC1 page is not properly edited updated yet
<buz> stdin: platform was released as rc1 in the last snapshot
<stdin> buz: quote from http://www.kde.org/info/3.96.php
<buz> Captain_Redbeard: i wanted to point that fact out :P
<buz> stdin: yeah i know, but check http://www.kde.org/info/3.95.php
<buz> and see the same tags but with 3.95 tarballs :P
<Tm_T> no, platform is not final (stable) yet
<Captain_Redbeard> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-platform-rc1.php
<Captain_Redbeard> platform RC1
<Captain_Redbeard> released on october 30th
<Tm_T> yes yes, see any final releases?
<buz> yeah, which was 3.95
<Tm_T> still
<Tm_T> there is NOT final until it's released
<buz> maybe platform should be named rc2?
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, yes here http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule#20_November_2007:_Release_KDE_Development_Platform_4.0.0_and_KDE_Desktop_4.0_RC_1
<Tm_T> Captain_Redbeard: its not release
<buz> sounds like it should final then?
<Tm_T> Captain_Redbeard: it's PLAN!
<buz> but plans must be adhered to at all costs ;)
<Tm_T> .
<Tm_T> there's no final until it's released, and it's released when it's announced
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, true that the packages are tagged 3.96 and not 4... but the whole ordeal seems very confused/ing and we should probably not jump to conclusiopns until the have fixed the site, because 1st of Desktop is OBVIOUSLY not Beta 4 as stated etc etc :) so let's just take a chill pill and enjoy the ride :D
<Tm_T> yup
<Captain_Redbeard> whups gotta run, gotta meet up with a friend for dinner
<Tm_T> KDE Project Ships First Release Candidate for Leading Free Software Desktop, Codename "Calamity"
<Tm_T> RC1 of KDE4 is released
<Captain_Redbeard> catch you all tomorrow, and hopefully we know what way it is by then :)
<Tm_T> but is platform finalised?
<Captain_Redbeard> Take care guys!
<sebas> nixternal: query?
<Tm_T> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-rc1.php Captain_Redbeard buz sebas
<Tm_T> stdin:
<stdin> Tm_T:
<stdin> yeah, I've seen that too
<yuriy> where would i get the latest kde4 deb.src?
<Tm_T> though that's partly bugged announcement
<Tm_T> still, no single word about final
<Tm_T> so no need for speculation
<stdin> yuriy: the latest package should appear in backports sometime (no one knows exactly when)
<stdin> if the buildd's aren't napping
<yuriy> well it should be in somebody's ppa, no? or are there only binaries in ppa's
<stdin> it'll be in my ppa, when the buildd's stop napping :p
<yuriy> oh, it's in hardy, right? so i should be able to use hardy deb-src?
<stdin> yuriy: if you want to cheat you should be able to dget the .dsc's, list of them here http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/528
<yuriy> oh hardy is also still on 3.94
<stdin> hardy is getting the packages the same time gutsy is
<Riddell> yuriy: for source packages?
<yuriy> Riddell: yeah. though i guess doesn't matter much, unless the packaging has changed?
<Riddell> packaging has changed a lot
<yuriy> oh.
<stdin> hardy has 96 now
<yuriy> stdin: as of?
<stdin> as of Riddell uploading them
<stdin> and the .debs appearing in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4libs for example
<yuriy> oh, libs is 96, base is still 94
<Riddell> yuriy: try kdebase-kde4
<stdin> yuriy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebase-kde4/ < kde4base
<yuriy> ooh thanks
<stdin> new shiny source name :p
<n8k99> nixternal: are there howto docs to install kde4 packages and set up an environment?
<nixternal> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<n8k99> thanks nixternal
<n8k99> also saw the http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php when my laziness went searching
 * uga adds the faq to kinfobot
<uga> ouch, wrong channel =)
<tsdgeos> Is Sergey Rudchenko around?
<nixternal> warning for you hardy users: DON'T UPGRADE TODAY!!!
<n8k99> nixternal: oh what's up?
<nixternal> breaks networkmanager
<nixternal> adds goofy icons to the desktop for your drives
<n8k99> oh dear
<n8k99> ok
<stdin> Riddell: looks like those packages install without any complaints :)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: knetworkmanager?
<nixternal> yup
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i dont even see knetworkmanager in upgrades
<nixternal> big bad hal breaks it all
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<nixternal> to late? :p
<gnomefreak> oh goodie no hal either
<nixternal> gnomefreak: it is easily fixed
<gnomefreak> stop scaring me
<nixternal> just disable knetworkmangler and manually control your network settings
<nixternal> as for the icons, live with them I guess
<gnomefreak> they are removible
<gnomefreak> should be atleast
<gnomefreak> hal 0.5.10-2ubuntu2 is that the hal version?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> I can't remove the icons
<nixternal> not worrying about those though
<nixternal> with knetworkmangler, I had commented out my /etc/networks/interfaces from using it a long time ago
<nixternal> even then, knetworkmangler doesn't show any network devices
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ill look and see what happens but that hal version isnt updating here
<gnomefreak> did you make pitti aware of the breakage?
<nixternal> he is in a meeting right now...I will wait to disturb him
<gnomefreak> he is the one that built/pushed
<gnomefreak> he knows
<nixternal> oh, he already knows it?
<gnomefreak> 15:05 <          pitti_ > mdz_: oh, I am; seems I just broke hardy, so I'm  going to fix that, but I'll join
<gnomefreak> that was in -devel
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> there, let him know a little more :)
<Riddell> stdin: which ones?
<stdin> kdebase-workspace-data and kdebase-workspace-bin
<stdin> and kdelibs5-dev won't try to kill kdelibs4-dev, so all's good
<Riddell> stdin: ok, there should be also kdeaccessibility  kdeartwork   kdeedu    kdegraphics  kdemultimedia -kde4 ready for backport testing now
<stdin> heh, ok :p
<gnomefreak> kdelibs5-dev is failing to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/bin/checkXML'
<stdin> yeah, remove the old packages first
<gnomefreak> stdin: fixed already
<stdin> that's kinda inevitable because of the package name changes and things tend to move around
<gnomefreak> i fix than tell people
<fdoving> stdin: then you need to use the Replaces: field in debian/control
<stdin> fdoving: blame the packager, not the builder ;)
 * nixternal notes that making a change and bumping the version with 'dch -i' isn't hard to do either :p
<fdoving> i'm not blaming, i'm suggesting :)
 * gnomefreak blames stdin he should have caught that as the "builder"
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> j/k stdin
<stdin> nixternal: yeah, but I'm not the one uploading to hardy and gutsy-backports
<stdin> I'm just adding ~ppa1 and running dput :p
<jpatrick> stdin: archive admins do all the source fiddling for backports
<nixternal> hehe
<jpatrick> anyone updating kile?
<yuriy> heh KDE4 just gave me a kicker tip on startup
<Riddell> good excuse to kill ktip
<stdin> launchpad is being slow as hell 7.07K/s
<stdin> that's download
<stdin> and my upload is making me lag too, by about 2 sec :p
<stdin> probably explains the slow downloads
<jpatrick> Riddell: kde-style-domino repackaged, pbuilt, and reuploaded
<Riddell> stdin: hay, these KDE 4 packages of yours really work :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: let me look
<stdin> :)
<jpatrick> stdin: where are they?
<stdin> my ppa
<stdin> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+archive
<stdin> Riddell: just as you say that http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10486780/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.kdeartwork-kde4_4%3A3.96.0-1ubuntu2%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jpatrick> awesome
<stdin> dh_install -pkscreensaver-xsavers-kde4  --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<stdin> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/qix.desktop': No such file or directory
<stdin> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<stdin> is the error, right at the bottom
<stdin> it's the only package that doesn't build tho
<buz> stdin: so what would happen if i used those with gutsy?
<stdin> buz: well, they are gutsy packages
<buz> says hardy there
<buz> but hardy probably hasnt deviated much from gutsy yet?
<stdin> that defaults to the latest, but the packages are gutsy
<stdin> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu/dists/ < see, no hardy repo
<jpatrick> buz: were you the one that tested kryptomedia?
<buz> yes
<jpatrick> could you tell me what it should dep on?
<buz> good question
<buz> unless hal is fixed, its useless in my view
<buz> other than that, it surely needs cryptsetup
<jpatrick> well, let's hope that happens in hardy
<buz> i should setup hardy tomorrow
<buz> but rightnow, kryptomedia overwrites stuff in kdebase (i believe, some package anyway)
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I upload kryptomedia?
<buz> best thing would probably be to actually integrate it into kde
<buz> other wise you'll always need to do force-overwrite
<jpatrick> buz: yes, I've seperated it, and the kdebase patch is awaiting upload
<buz> very nice
<jpatrick> but I think it should work by itself
<jpatrick> since all the kdebase patch did was make media:/ work with it
<buz> probably right
<buz> stdin: looks like i have to remove the older kde4 packages first
<buz> weird stuff going on upon update
<stdin> buz: always a good idea
<buz> sort of works, it seems
<Riddell> jpatrick: sure, if it works
<buz> Riddell: discounting broken hal, it does
<buz> the part it is supposed to do works
<Riddell> stdin: oh meh, those screensavers are impossible to get right, it changes with each release of xscreensaver
<jpatrick> stdin: have you seen this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45312/ ?
<stdin> the .desktop is there for it, just doesn't get installed
<stdin> jpatrick: no, but I removed all the old kde4 packages first
<stdin> (because they always break)
<jpatrick> I didn't have kde4 installed (removed it sometime ago)
<stdin> you sure you didn't miss a couple?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ha I kinda volunteerd to do some work on that back in Feb. I should really get around to it
<Riddell> DaSkreech: on which?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: syncing kscreensavers with xscreensaver
<stdin> jpatrick: the only kde4addons package I see is version 3.92.0-0ubuntu1
<jpatrick> stdin: ahhh, yeah
<mikkael> do you package this kde4 RC for gutsy or hardy ?
<buz_kde4> looks a lot more useful than beta3 ;)
<buz_kde4> mikkael: i just installed it on gutsy
<stdin> the packages I'm doing are gutsy
<mikkael> i want em :)
<buz_kde4> now how do i get konqui 4?
<stdin> "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)'|cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace" is a good way to remove all the old packages :p
<mikkael> they didnt hit the repos yet !?
<jpatrick> stdin: working fine now :)
<stdin> buz_kde4: best way I find to install everything is  "sudo apt-get install kdebase-kde4-dev kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime-dev"
<stdin> that should grab pretty much every core package
<buz_kde4> i'll try that
<buz_kde4> yeah that stupid analog/digital clock thingy is gone
<buz_kde4> E: Couldn't find package kdebase-kde4-dev
<buz_kde4> maybe i should add src
<stdin> yeah, just realised that :p
<stdin> kdebase-dev-kde4
<buz_kde4> E: Couldn't find package kdebase-runtime-dev
<stdin> hold on, lemme check my .bash_history :p
<stdin> "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime"
<buz_kde4> yeah that works
<buz_kde4> yeah konqui4
<jpatrick> Riddell: you put domino into main
<Riddell> stdin: ok if I point the kubuntu.org announcment at your ppa for now?
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh damn
<jpatrick> I'm not core-dev... yet
<stdin> Riddell: that should be ok, the only side-effect will be they'd have to download cluecene from my ppa
<buz_kde4> but how do i get kwin_composite?
<stdin> and strigi actually
<Riddell> jpatrick: fixed, thanks
<stdin> but for now mi 5.3 GiB es su 5.3 GiB
<stdin> ahh, still 3 packages to build..
<stdin> where's the LPSoD when you need it
<Riddell> stdin: what's that?
<stdin> Long Pointy Stick of DOOM! :p
<stdin> as soon as kdeedu, kdegraphics and kdemultimedia are built I may get some sleep, maybe
<Riddell> stdin: how does this look? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<stdin> Riddell: looks good, but removing all the old kde packages can be difficult
<stdin> that's why I did that funky command to remove them
<Riddell> stdin: which?
<Riddell> apt-get remove kdelibs5 should do it
<stdin> "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4)'|cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace"
<stdin> I did that, but some seem to stick about
<stdin> but that seems to get the rest
<stdin> Riddell: aptitude should try to autoremove any orphaned packages by default, maybe suggest using that (I'm actually not sure how adept does it)
<mikkael> kewl update for qtcurve :)
<stdin> been a while since I've used a GUI package manager
<stdin> mikkael: that from my ppa?
<mikkael> yes it will update the gutsy version
<mikkael> as long with konversation
<stdin> heh, not good
<stdin> konversation is the svn version
<stdin> should probably ask an admin to remove that
<mikkael> and smplayer
<mikkael> its propably better to remove them from the ppa..
<stdin> I'll get a list together
<stdin> mikkael: I would, but that's not implemented yet :p so I need a LP admin to do it
<mikkael> but what did you change in qtcurve ? its not custoimizable in gutsy..
<stdin> mikkael: ubuntu: 0.52.3-1  ppa: 0.54.0-0~ppa2
<stdin> Riddell: I realised that my ppa has a few packages that will install over official ones, what do you want to do?
<Riddell> stdin: which are they?
<stdin> gtk2-engines-qtcurve , kde-style-qtcurve , konversation smplayer , singularity scorched3d and yakuake
<Riddell> nothing too drastic there
<stdin> yakuake shouldn't actually shouldn't be a problem, it's got a lowwer version than the archive
<Riddell> hopefully gutsy-backports will actually compile one day soon
<stdin> but konversation is the svn version
<stdin> and it's from a while ago :p
<Riddell> oh well, these people have to live on the edge :)
<stdin> heh
<mikkael>  (Y)
<stdin> smplayer will break tho, as it's split in to 3 packages in my ppa
<stdin> (a kde, qt3 and qt4 one)
<stdin> at least I didn't decide to build a new kernel ;p
<n8k99> stdin if you had I would have gotten it already!
<stdin> Riddell: just had another thought (I'm having a few today), PPAs aren't authenticated, should note uses will probably get a warning from the package manager
<Riddell> stdin: added (pending cache)
<mikkael> stdin, Riddell: got the rc up and running, thanks for the fast packages
<Riddell> mikkael: in gutsy?
<stdin> Riddell: got couple of depwaits too https://edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=depwait
<mikkael> Riddell: yesm gutsy
<stdin> libpoppler-qt-dev is at 0.6-0ubuntu2.1 (from -security) and libgps-dev isn't anywhere
<Riddell> stdin: look like you need to upload poppler 0.6.1 to your ppa
<Riddell> and gpsd
<stdin> right, here it goes :p
<stdin> has to be poppler 0.6.2-1, there's no 0.6.1
<Riddell> that'll do too
<stdin> uploaded, waiting to queue
<Riddell> stdin: kdepim-kde4 about to arrive
<Riddell> but that's me for the day, to bed
<stdin> ok, I would love to sleep too :p
<stdin> so I'll get popplet and gpsd build, requeue kdeedue and kdegraphics, then get kdepim uploaded and see if it's built as a surprise in the morning
<stdin> if that doesn't take too long anyway
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-21
<claydoh> mmm kwin compositing....yum
<claydoh> thanks for the rc packages, guys!
<stdin> yeah, kwin composite is rather nice
<yuriy> oh yeah, got to try it and see what it looks like without debugging symbols
<yuriy> is it safe to use the upgrader feisty->gutsy yet?
<stdin> it's been safe for a while, just enable -proposed and should be smooth
<yuriy> k, i held off upgrading at first because of the issues, and haven't gotten around to it since, so i'll probably set it off tonight
<stdin> worked well when I upgraded my desktop
<stdin> and it's been from dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy
<stdin> Riddell: kdepim-kde4 build-deps on libplasma-dev, but kdebase-workspace didn't make a libplasma-dev  with libplasma1
<nixternal> http://vorian.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/snapshot3.png
<nixternal> hey everyone, check out what vorian did ^^ :p
<nixternal> that is awesome!
<vorian> damn you nixternal !!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> hahahaha
 * vorian hides
<nixternal> dude, that is the craziest thing I have ever seen
<nixternal> I would have expected a crazy crash and mess
<Hobbsee> looks nice
<nixternal> you get what it is though Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> that is insane
<Hobbsee> kde4 with kde3 panel inside it
<nixternal> I would have expected a mess
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is KDE 4 and KDE 3.5.8 running simultaneously
<nixternal> he forgot to edit his startkde file in the svn build
<Tm_T> lovely
<Hobbsee> hah.  classy
<Tm_T> vorian: AAAHHHAHAHAHA!
 * Tm_T hides
<nixternal> lol
 * vorian cries
<nixternal> hehehe
<nixternal> vorian: that is a testament at just how rock solid KDE is
<Tm_T> vorian: now I'm not alone
<vorian> absolutely
<nixternal> gnome would have barfed and turned into windows 95
<nixternal> Tm_T: you did that too?
<vorian> *makes a new .desktop entry*
<Tm_T> nixternal: not exactly same, though I had KDE3 components too all over the place
<nixternal> I did it last month on my desktop and it hosered my stuff up pretty good
<Tm_T> nixternal: somehow Kubuntu defaults gone on in KDE4
<Tm_T> "oo goody, we need this and that oooo it's only in KDE3"
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Wait. When was gnome not windows 95 ?
 * ScottK is thinking Windows 95 had more options.
 * DaSkreech cracks up
<nixternal> hahahaha, nice!
<Tm_T> ScottK: but hey, that would just confuse users
<DaSkreech> Always give the user options
<DaSkreech> ALWAYS
<DaSkreech> Like Allow or deny ?
 * ScottK understands some consider choice to be bad.  Some of us consider freedom to be good (which is why we use free software).
 * ScottK really doesn't understand Gnome at all.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Well we don't really :)
<DaSkreech> ScottK: install Gobuntu
<vorian> *crosses fingers*
 * DaSkreech crosses legs
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I like it to actually work.
 * Hobbsee isnt minding gnome much
<ScottK> Actually, on my laptop I'd lose wireless and modem, but it'd work wired just fine.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I just can't get used to not having Alt+ctrl+A
<ScottK> I suspect my desktop would run it without issue.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: which does?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Oh! Still use KDE much ?
<Hobbsee> no, i dont have it installed
<Hobbsee> what does it do?
<DaSkreech> When a taskbar entru is requesting your attention it brings it to the front
<DaSkreech> I can't live with out it now
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<DaSkreech> it actually hurts my head when it doesn't work
<DaSkreech> If you are blinking WHY isn't there a way for me to call You?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> I've been sitting at the keyboard in Vista hitting them for a few seconds before I opened control panel to see if I disabled it before it suddenly occurred to me that not all computers come with that key combo
 * ScottK makes note of that one.
<DaSkreech> seriously the next time something flashes just press alt+ctrl+A
<DaSkreech> in a week you will do it without thinking about it
<DaSkreech> in a month it's hardwired into your genes
<DaSkreech> you will pass it on to your forked processes
<DaSkreech> ScottK: konversation ?
<ScottK> Yes, why?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: you have notifications on?
<ScottK> As a rule no, but alt+ctrl+A visibly marks one away (as I discovered when I was trying to figure out what it did).
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> turn on notifications for someone saying your name -> flash taskbar entry
<DaSkreech> I have it with the OSD as well but that's not here or there
<DaSkreech> then you can just do work and if anyone says your name alt+ctrl+A pops it up and yo ucan answer alt+F3 N and back to work
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee_ The sequel :)
<Hobbsee_> indeed!
<yuriy> while upgrading to gutsy: "could not install 'debconf'"... subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped
<yuriy> same thing for x11-common
<yuriy> now it seems to be stuck on "preparing to configure libaa1"
<yuriy> which it probably can't do because it didn't install debconf
<yuriy> and the show/hide terminal button is broken
 * Hobbsee wonders why debconf segfaulted.
 * yuriy kills the upgrader, kills all adept processes, does dpkgs --configure -a, aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, and crosses fingers
 * ScottK has done it with apt.
<yuriy> well that was far from pretty, but my desktop is finally on gutsy
<harolddong> are we supposed to able to move the plasmoids in the rc?
<Tm_T> who knows
<harolddong> well are other finding that they aren't able to move them?
<harolddong> *other people
<Tm_T> harolddong: sorry, I haven't compiled it (yet)
<harolddong> oh so I take it that all the rc stuff isnt in the repos yet even thought there'sa link on the kubuntu page?
<Tm_T> no, I don't use those packages
<harolddong> just wondering because some screnshots popping up of rc1 look very different than what I've setup on my system from the repos
<harolddong> I'm a little confused
<harolddong> what's a better way to get it then
<harolddong> right from the tarballs?
<Tm_T> packages are best way
<harolddong> you mean from the main kde site?
<Tm_T> harolddong: no, the way you got it
<Tm_T> (as instructed in kubuntu.org)
<harolddong> then why does it still seem so wonky
<harolddong> I thought this was supposed to be pretty ironed out
<Tm_T> mm, well, apps are still beta
<Tm_T> the underlying system is RC
<harolddong> plasma is a problem
<Tm_T> and that's more app layer
<harolddong> if I open a new applet I can'tclose it over move it at all
<harolddong> but apparently that's not supposed to an issue in the rc
<Tm_T> I haven't really got any working applet thus far, though my last experience is from first beta or so
<harolddong> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=50876&d=1195618969
<harolddong> like
<harolddong> is THAT the RC
<harolddong> cause that's not what it looks like in kubuntu
<harolddong> it still has that useless panel
<harolddong> instead of a plasmoid panel
<Tm_T> sorry, no idea
<Tm_T> ERM!
<Captain_Redbeard> Good morning guys
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, do we know something new about the KDE4 versions? :)
<Tm_T> Captain_Redbeard: RC1 platform, Beta5 apps
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, Oh? So basically they have done nothing to the platform, fallen behind schedule even more and decided to call it RC1? :O
<Tm_T> Captain_Redbeard: no
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, no?
<Tm_T> just failure in versioning
<Captain_Redbeard> Tm_T, how do you mean?
<Tm_T> should be RC2 I'd say (while apps are still beta)
<buz> stdin: any plans to also package plasma-playground?
 * Jucato stretches... then waves to everyone
 * Nightrose waves to Jucato
 * buz wonders if there is an easy way to install hardy on a partition without having to reboot
<Jucato> hi Nightrose :)
<buz> mhh if i could use a real partition as virtualbox device it would work
<buz> qemu can do that :P
<Riddell> stdin: kdepim needs the new kdebase-workspace, sorry
<buz> humm the battery level plasmoid says no battery installed but guidance-power-manager lists it just fine
<buz> i have no idea why, but stdin's poppler package are a LOT faster than the ones i had before
<Jucato> what would be the difference between using qt-copy from svn and using our own qt4 packages?
<Tm_T> no real difference should be
<Jucato> ok
<Tm_T> IIRC
<Tm_T> I might be wrong though ;)
<Jucato> hm.. ok :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: see what patches are left
<Tm_T> left to be enabled
<Tm_T> if none, no difference
<Jucato> ah so our qt4 package is actually based on qt-copy?
<Tm_T> no, qt-copy should be qt+some patches
<Tm_T> (usually something that will be in next qt release)
<Tm_T> feel free to correct me if needed
<Jucato> I'm the one asking, so I can't correct :)
 * Jucato doesn't know
<Tm_T> Jucato: then consider it as truth until proven otherwise ;)
 * Hobbsee ponders installing kde4.
<Riddell> do it
<Riddell> it's been my default desktop for a whole day now
<Hobbsee> and how many times has it crashed?
<Riddell> no more than KDE 3 has
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: what I said about Qt, true?
<Riddell> Tm_T: what did you say?
<Tm_T> 1232 < Tm_T> no, qt-copy should be qt+some patches
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do i install?
<Hobbsee> and does it just work?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: see kubuntu.org
<Riddell> pretty much, kdm might not install properly and you need to copy the xsession by hand
<Riddell> Tm_T: qy-copy is indeed qt plus patches
<Riddell> qt-copy
<Hobbsee> i'm using gdm, logically
<Riddell> our qt is also qt plus patches, there shouldn't be much difference
<Tm_T> thought so
<Tm_T> Riddell: and those patches are from/to upstream eventually, right?
<Riddell> Tm_T: mostly yes
<Tm_T> yay, my head isn't totally soften then
 * Tm_T has more and more medication
<Hobbsee> Riddell: E: Couldn't find package kdebase-dev-kde4
<Hobbsee> (hardy)
<Riddell> oh, hardy
<Riddell> it hasn't compiled on hardy yet
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> why not?
<Riddell> dunno, buildds seem busy, probably a debian import going on
<Hobbsee> which hasnt built yet?
<Riddell> kde4libs
<Riddell> and thus everything else
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<Hobbsee> yup
<Tm_T> heh
<Hobbsee> i'ts done on i386
<Riddell> yes, hopefully amd64 will follow
 * Hobbsee helps it along a bit
<Tm_T> push or kick?
<Tm_T> or pointy click?
<Hobbsee> either.
 * Tm_T goes poetic
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that should solve our problem, at least for a bit.
<Hobbsee> builds arent that busy.  at least the ones that are actually working
<Riddell> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<_buz> is this just placebo or is kde4 in some cases a lot faster
<Riddell> it ought to be faster
<Riddell> qt 4 is faster
<_buz> yaeh i heard that ;)
<_buz> now if only i could figure out how to get kwin_composite to get some real bling :)
 * Hobbsee ponders installing it
<_buz> i assume its not in stdin's packages?
<Riddell> it should be
<Riddell> although I can't say for sure since it wouldn't work on this machine
<_buz> how would i activate it?
<_buz> googled before, didnt find anything
<Riddell> no idea, as I say I can't test it
<Jucato> right-click on titlebar -> Configure Window Behavior afaik
<Riddell> mm, if I tell it to use xrender it sort of works
<_buz> it complains i have no compositing but beryl runs on this machine
<_buz> maybe it cant be used on :1 only on :0
<_buz> and the complaint is only logged to stdout, not very obvious :P
<Jucato> perhaps it wasn't built w/ compositing enabled?
<Riddell> I doubt compositing works on xephyr if that's what you're using
<Jucato> oh yeah it wouldn't work if run in xephyr
<buz> mhh compiz works, kwin_composite doesnt seem to
<DaSkreech> seele: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2296/2049233127_b8c85ded41_m.jpg
<Serega> greetings
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bigger version in http://www.flickr.com/photos/anuragp/2049233127/ :)
<Jucato> it's from pradeepto
<DaSkreech> I know it's a nice Pic
<DaSkreech> I love the idea it falls right into wade's mindset
 * Jucato remembers the last time seele's pic was put up...
 * DaSkreech doesnt
<stdin> good... er afternoon
<Jucato> DaSkreech: search for the Dot article on seele's behindkde interview
<Jucato> hi stdin
<stdin> hey Jucato
<Jucato> stdin: was kdebase built with compositing enabled? (not sure how to check though)
<Jucato> (rc1)
<jpatrick> build log?
<Jucato> it's stdin's package anyway, I think :)
<stdin> hmm, not sure
<stdin> it should be
<stdin> kwin will also try to detect if it can use OpenGL and disable it if it can't
<Jucato> iirc last time I built kde from svn and didn't have xrender-dev and xdamage-dev installed, it didn't have compositing.. no nice effects.. not sure if those 2 are the right packages
<stdin> Jucato: well it build-deps on those and libxcomposite-dev, so I guess cmake should have enabled it
<Jucato> aho k
<Jucato> ah ok
<DaSkreech> Jucato: 2006?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: http://dot.kde.org/1156972507/
<jpatrick> kdebase-kde4 cmake log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45364/
<DaSkreech> Oh you wanted me to read that page?
<DaSkreech> ah I see
<seele> DaSkreech: yeah, pradeepto sent me the link yesterday
<Jucato> hi seele! :)
<seele> hihi Jucato
 * seele yawns
<seele> up too late last night
<Jucato> hehe ;)
<Jucato> must have had some fun :)
<DaSkreech> compensate by not being up to early :)
 * Serega ran into some big issue :) http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117664 Oops
<ubotu> KDE bug 117664 in general "Kaffeine needs restart after changing playback engine" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> Serega: do you know if there's a kde 4 version of kaffeine in the works?
<Serega> Riddell: no, I don't
<jpatrick> iirc, sebas said he'd do a port
<Serega> Riddell: there is no mention about KDE4 on homesite, at least
<lnxkde> weeeeeeeee
<lnxkde> thankx guys for the KDE 4 rc1 packages
<lnxkde> "_
<lnxkde> :)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: :-)
<lnxkde> 95% downloaded right now
<lnxkde> :)
<DaSkreech> Now hustle over to #kde and thank them for the KDE 4
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: kde-dev
<lnxkde> ;)
<lnxkde> or kde4-dev
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was about to say :)
<lnxkde> it says chanel mode secret
<lnxkde> ...
 * DaSkreech plays Bond theme
<vorian> #kde4-devel
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> that was all
<vorian> :)
 * lnxkde runs naked from kubuntu-devel to kde4-devel and backwards
<bddebian> Heya
<lnxkde> back
<vorian> which branch is kde4addons from?
<Jucato> trunk most probably
 * Jucato wonders why lnxkde had to leave one room to enter another room..
<lnxkde> no I was just login back in to kde4
<lnxkde> :D
<lnxkde> brb
<lnxkde> playing with my system
<stdin> hehe, I knew it https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-November/022704.html
<Hobbsee> it'd be really nice if teams could have sub ppa-s.
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> sub ppa?
<Hobbsee> as in, production, and random miscellanea, from teh same tiem
<Hobbsee> er, same team
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> currently kubuntu-team only has one?
<Hobbsee> yes
 * Jucato wonders if a new LP account for that could be created just for that
<Hobbsee> ~kubuntu-members-kde4
<Jucato> kubuntu-team-misc.. just for the ppa hehehe :)
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  that's not a bad idea.
<Hobbsee> pity we've already published the URL and all.
<Hobbsee> or kubuntu-members-production
<Hobbsee> i guess it would only be for kde4.
<lnxkde> someone here when doing about in konqueror and other kde4 rc programs it says it is beta 4 and not rc1....?
<Jucato> what version # is it saying specifically? 0.3x.x?
<lnxkde> 3,96.00 (KDE 4.0 Beta4)
<lnxkde> that says
<Jucato> the Beta4 might be an upstream error. the version # is correct though
<Jucato> 3.96 is rc1
<lnxkde> :)
<stdin> I'd forgotten I'l put konversation, smplayer etc on my ppa. hope people like the new packages :p
 * Hobbsee registers the team
<Hobbsee> stdin: you know, you could just apply by email.
<Jucato> stdin: which version of konvi?
<Hobbsee> particularly seeing as we're not going to have a meeting this week
<Jucato> stdin: yeah.. *someone* already did :)
<stdin> Jucato: 1.0.2~svn20071012-0 :)
<Jucato> koolious!
<stdin> ok, if you see a message in kubuntu-devel@ with the subject "Please, oh come on, lemme in"  you know who it's from
<Jucato> heh
<Tm_T> stdin: you?
<stdin> probably, as soon as I get around to writing it :p
<stdin> in about 20~mins the new kdebase-workspace should be built
<stdin> then I'll requeue kdepim-kde3
<stdin> *4
<jetsaredim> kde4-rc1 error: http://dpaste.com/25517/
<stdin> so you didn't remove all the old packages then
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<jetsaredim> stdin: pretty sure i did
<jetsaredim> http://dpaste.com/25518/
<stdin> jetsaredim: you can't have kde4multimedia-data is a kde beta package
<stdin> jetsaredim: just add those 3 packages to the end of the apt-get line
<stdin> *5 packages
<stdin> what you need to do is remove all the kde4 packages and then install the new ones on a "clean" system
<jetsaredim> then re-try the kdelibs5 install?
<stdin> no, remove it all, then run the apt-get command from the announcement
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> that's what i mean
<jetsaredim> that seems to have worked
<jetsaredim> and that should give me a working kde4 install?
<stdin> should give you no more trouble
<jetsaredim> i have been trying to follow the kde4 stuff since beta1 and never have been able to get a usable window manager
<sebas> jpatrick: I'm not porting kaffeine
<sebas> Never planned, won't do.
<sebas> I hope something like codeine, based on Phonon will pop up.
<Jucato> isn't codeine ported already? or at least there was news of it being ported long ago
<Jucato> and being just called "video player"
<\sh> kaffeine, codeine ... what's next heroine?
<Jucato> oh and hi sebas! :)
<Tm_T> no, Jucatine!
 * Tm_T hides
<Jucato> sebas: couldn't have pradeepto chosen a less "menacing" pic of you? :)
<Jucato> that sounds like Ovaltine...
<jpatrick> sebas: ah, ok, must of been someone else
<sebas> Jucato: There are none :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<buz> too bad i really think kaffeine is the best of the current media players
<buz> largely because you can have the controls during fullscreen
<Jucato> (um....)
<Jucato> so does kplayer and kmplayer :)
<Jucato> (haven't tried smplayer or codeine)
<buz> well i havent used those in a long time :)
<buz> for me the alternative is mplayer or vlc :)
<Jucato> mplayer + kde frontends = kplayer/kmplayer :)
<Jucato> vlc is going the way of qt afaik
<stdin> yeah, but the qt4 interface is totally broken last time I compiled it
<Tm_T> Jucato: false
<Tm_T> Kmplayer = mplayer/gst/xine + KDE-frontend
<Tm_T> not just mplayer
<Jucato> heh ok fine
<jpatrick> kmplayer does not depend on mplayer
<Tm_T> yup
<Jucato> (missed my point but anyway...)
<mikkael> is it just me or is it impossible to move those plasmoids on kubuntus rc ?
<mikkael> (of kde4)
<Tm_T> some others claim too
<jpatrick> I can make them spin around only
<mikkael> is there a package-manager like adept for kde4 yet ?
<stdin> uhh, kdebase-workspace is taking forever to build
<Jucato> mikkael: someone told me that there was work being done  on kpackage again, but so far none
<mikkael> stdin: are you updating your packages ?
<stdin> mikkael: yeah, kdepim-kde4 needs a -dev package that wan't built
<Tm_T> wan wan
<stdin> been building for >1 hour and it's at 10%
<mikkael> uh oh :)
<stdin> took about 40mins last time
<rouzic> hi all
<Jucato> elow
<rouzic> i find a bug in kopete 0.12.7 :/
<Tm_T> yes?
<rouzic> Tm_T: yes, i can't use kopete normally :(
<Tm_T> and bug is...
<rouzic> wait
<rouzic> I repor in bugs.kde http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=152604
<ubotu> KDE bug 152604 in Now Listening Plugin "Kopete crashes sometimes without a reason and I think is problem of the "Now listening" plugin." [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Tm_T> rouzic: what other plugins used?
<rouzic> Tm_T: notes, booksmarks and netmeeting
<Tm_T> rouzic: umm ok
<Tm_T> rouzic: install kdenetwork-dbg
<mikkael> stdin: does kde-style-qtcurve work on your install as expected ?
<rouzic> Tm right :)
<stdin> mikkael: yeah, using it now
<Tm_T> rouzic: when it crashes next time, paste trace to bug report
<mikkael> stdin: can you change it's default look ?
<rouzic> Tm_T: :)
<stdin> mikkael: yeah, from the Configure button
<mikkael> stdin: i installed your package of qtcurve, but still: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-qtcurve/+bug/135847
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135847 in kde-style-qtcurve "kde style qtcurve doesnt apply changes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stdin> mikkael: changes apply fine with my install, I've just switched between 3 or 4 while we were talking
<mikkael> stdin: do you have any idea how i could find out why this is not working on here ?
<stdin> mikkael: not sure, it worked from the start here, never needed to do anything
<mikkael> if i run systemsettings in a terminal i dont get very useful output..only this line "systemsettings: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program".. but thats language-related i guess
<stdin> mikkael: yeah, I get that to
<rouzic> Tm_T: are you kubuntu's developer?
<WaltzingAlong> its*
<jpatrick> rouzic: we all are in our own way
<rouzic> jpatrick: :)
<rouzic> now kopete don't crashes.... i hate kopete xD
<nixternal> mornin' you kubuhamsters!
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!
<rouzic> hi nixternal
<nixternal> what a wonderful sleep that was...I woke up fresh, and ready to hack on something
<Jucato> yay!
 * Jucato puts "kubuntu" on nixternal's table :)
<Jucato> that should be enough for breakfast, lunch, dinner, and whatever meals you take
<Jucato> ... for a whole month :)
<stdin> kdepim-kde4 building :)
<yuriy> hmm
 * yuriy puts kmail4 and akregator4 on nixternal's table
<nixternal> why those?
<yuriy> cause stdin reminded me of them, and akregator was pretty broken last i tried
<nixternal> hrmm, I can't connect to kde svn this morning
<Riddell> nixternal: the RC has killed half the servers
<nixternal> Riddell: didn't even think of that...woohoo I guess!
<Jucato> :)
<rouzic> Hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> hi rouzic
<jpatrick> Riddell: this is rouzic, founder and admin of kubuntu-es.org
<jpatrick> and edubuntu-es.org and xubuntu-es.org..
<jpatrick> Riddell: btw, you put kicker-taskbar-compiz into main
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> one day soyuz will do the universe thing by default because I keep forgetting
<Riddell> hola rouzic
<rouzic> hola Riddell, recuerdo haber hablado contigo en español en kubuntu-es
<rouzic> :)
 * Riddell no hablo espanol
<rouzic> Riddell: escribir :/
<Riddell> jpatrick: it all seems to be in universe, I probably caught it before it was published
<nixternal> Riddell: if you don't speak spanish, then why did you just speak spanish :p
<Riddell> I have enough hispanic in me to say that I don't speak Spanish, order a Fanta Lemon and say "hmm, I think I'll do this tomorrow"
<buz> of course, ordering beer is more important than ordering fanta lemon :P
<Riddell> I was 12 when I learnt that
<buz> off to an early start indeed
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> Riddell: that is classic!
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja> do you know if there is a way to make xephyr window size bigger?
<rouzic> hi bobesponja
<bobesponja> hi rouzic
<nixternal> bobesponja: -screen 1024x768
<bobesponja> nixternal: thanks a lot
<nixternal> no problemo
<nixternal> I could never get Xephyr to work for me when I started doing the KDE SVN builds this summer
<fdoving> it is a bit slow.
<fdoving> was when i tested it anyway.
<fdoving> nixternal: as you're into kde4, which svn modules do you suggest fetching to get some impression of it all? - i have kdeartwork, kdebase, kdeedu, kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, kdenetwork, kdepim, kdesdk,anything else i should have?
<nixternal> kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdebase, kdegames, extragear-plasma
<nixternal> kdegames only because some of them are really fun to play
<nixternal> so you have everything, just add the extragear/plasma to your list and you will be good to go
<Jucato> oh I need both extragear plasma and playground plasma...
<nixternal> forgot about playground plasma...but all it does is give you some plasmoids that don't work
<Jucato> where's the fun when everything works? :)
<nixternal> so true
<nixternal> I think what I just said was so hypocritical of my ways...I always said I don't like stable :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> oh man, it's raining tigers and wolves here :(
<nixternal> cats and dogs here, but it is supposed to turn over to snow within the next 5 hours
<nixternal> that's what I can't wait for!
<nixternal> Jucato: I swear, everyday it is raining there
<nixternal> I am so used to northern America weather now, I forget the rest of the world their winters and summers are way different
<fdoving> i guess northern america is somewhat similar to norwegian winters. snow and ice for 5months?
<nixternal> about right
<fdoving> bbl,tv while kde4 is compiling.
<mhb> hi folks
<jpatrick> hi mhb
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<bobesponja> is there kopete in the RC1 package? I can't seem to find it
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: did you get the kde4 packages built?
<nixternal> bobesponja: no
<nixternal> bobesponja: kopete in kde4 is far from ready
<nixternal> err, I shouldn't say no, but I wouldn't count on it
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: yeah, building more now
<nixternal> if you get lucky, some days you can actually get it to build from svn
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<nixternal> but I haven't been lucky as of yet
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<stdin> all except kdeartwork so far
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: are you building kdenetwork?
<bobesponja> nixternal: it's just that they said it would be included in 4.0
<bobesponja> by they I mean kopete devs
<nixternal> hrmm, then if they said it, it should be there somewhere
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: uploaded about 20mins ago
<nixternal> bobesponja: kopete is under the kdenetwork branch, so make sure you installed that I guess
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: and just got accepted into the queue
<stdin> nixternal: kdenetwork was only just accepted
<bobesponja> nixternal: I can't see it, I guess it hasn't been packaged
<nixternal> bobesponja: then that would explain it :)
<lnxkde> ok guys starneg thing
<lnxkde> I got beta 4 installed...
<lnxkde> if this is rc1 http://vizzzion.org/images/kde-4.0-post-rc1/dolphinconfig.jpg
<bobesponja> anyway, the RC1 packages are great, it is usuable as a full session so congrats :)
<stdin> if you mean the version of the apps says "(Beta 4)", that's a known upstream bug. as long as the version is 3.96.0 it's rc1
<lnxkde> I got beta4
<stdin> lnxkde: yep, read what I just said :)
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: it will be interesting if kdenetwork builds
<lnxkde> stdin: no... I got the old violet panel..
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: can I have your ppa page?
<stdin> lnxkde: ohh
<lnxkde> I cant change wallpaper
<lnxkde> and so on
<lnxkde> I got beta 4 :/
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: if you have the archive in your sources.list you'll have it when it's built
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: that's the way then, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<stdin> but make sure you remove ALL old KDE4 beta packages before installing the RC
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<lnxkde> stdin: yeah just noticed I had some old packeges I thinked I removed them
<lnxkde> darn
<lnxkde> :/
<stdin> that's why I made...
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<CPrgmSwR2> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu' is not known on line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<lnxkde> ok done
<lnxkde> srdin thankx
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: "Add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> you missed the "deb" and "gutsy main"
<CPrgmSwR2> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main
<CPrgmSwR2> like this?
<stdin> exactly
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats what I have
<stdin> you must have missed the deb
<stdin> "E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu' is not known on line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.lis" means it didn't see a "deb" bit
<nixternal> isn't it /~tsimpson/
<stdin> not for the archive
<CPrgmSwR2> I see what happen
<lnxkde> ok installing kde4 rc1 again
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> hopefully I will have the uptodae plasma
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: okay I have your thing added, but its not showing up with kde4-base as 3.96
<stdin> that's because kde4base is the old package name
<stdin> read the announcement
<stdin> 3rd instruction: "Install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime"
<stdin> 1st one is "Remove previous KDE 4 packages, they are not compatible (apt-get remove kdelibs5)" < important
 * buz still wonders about kwin_composite
<buz> i can turn it on, but then it complains i dont have composite
<buz> never mind that compiz works just fine
<stdin> #kde4-devel is the best place to ask
<buz> i was about to go there :)
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: they have to activate composite in the xorg.conf file
<CPrgmSwR2> its by default set to no
<Jucato> they don't have to. I didn't
<CPrgmSwR2> --> Option		"Composite"	"0"
 * Jucato goes to bed
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats what mine has right now
<stdin> me either
<nixternal> k'nite again!
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> k'night *
<stdin> damn, why did the Ubuntu language pack builders pick now to take over i386 buildds
<stdin> with >150 packages....
<mikkael> whats the command to start that plasma browser, that sits in the corner ?
<sebas> plasmaappletbrowser?
<mikkael> hmm command not found
<mikkael> i launched an empty session, now the thing in the corner is missing
<rouzic> Tm_T: kopete crashed :D
<rouzic> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45395/ :)
<jdong> anyone planning to package ktorrent 2.2.4?
<jdong> cuz I call dibs!
<jdong> "2.2.4 is out, this fixes a crash in 2.2.3 and some other minor stuff. There are also some improvements made to the webgui."
<jdong> ^^ changelog of the day award
<fdoving> nixternal: around? - i'm missing the icons in kde4, any clue what i've done or not done?
<nixternal> umm, you are missing all of the icons?
<fdoving> yeah, i'm missing the icon themes, basically.
<nixternal> wow, I thought those were installed with kdelibs
<nixternal> can you look in system settings and see if the oxygen icon theme is even listed?
<fdoving> the list is empty.
<fdoving> the files are there.
<jpatrick> installed kde-icons-oxygen?
<jpatrick> ah right
<fdoving> i'll try to figure it out.
<nixternal> that is weird...did you just recently update or something?
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> directly from svn as of today.
<fdoving> i can cheat. package the files to ~/.kde4
<nixternal> man, I am building the latest right now, don't scare me :)
<fdoving> s/package/copy
<fdoving> might aswell be some old configs i have left from earlier.
<nixternal> it could be, especially if you haven't udpated in a while
<fdoving> 1.5months since i updated kde4 now.
<nixternal> I have my ~/.kde4 wiped after every logoff
<fdoving> i wiped mine before this login.
<fdoving> maybe that's the problem :)
<nixternal> since we started the KDE 4 Krush days, I have been wiping .kde4 every rip and never had a problem
<fdoving> the styles and everything else is there.
<fdoving> only icons missing.
<fdoving> didn't work copying them to ~/.kde4/share/icons either.
<fdoving> hmm.
<nixternal> I am waiting for kdepim to build before I can log back in
<fdoving> nixternal: tsdgeos> fdoving: code is wrong, svn up and make install again
<fdoving> nixternal: let's hope you got that fix then. :)
<jdong> any core-dev in the mood for sponsoring ktorrent 2.2.4? Built and tested here already
<Riddell> jdong: got a link?
<jdong> Riddell: bug #164394
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164394 in ktorrent "SPONSOR: KTorrent 2.2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164394
<Riddell> jdong: uploading
<jdong> Riddell: thanks very much :)
<Riddell> nixternal: akademy-es story if you want
<Riddell> nixternal: can you commit images to svn?
<lnxkde> hi again stdin
<lnxkde> :D
<lnxkde> sorry to bother you, but I re installed rc1 and still I get the old panel and plasma
<lnxkde> :/
<lnxkde> how can I clean completely my system from kde4 configs and etc...
<stdin> remove all the kde4 packages and the ~/.kde4 dir
<stdin> that should clean it all
<lnxkde> stdin: correct me if I am right
<lnxkde> the new pabnel is black?
<stdin> hold on, I'll fire up xephyr
<nixternal> Riddell: depends on the location in svn
<nixternal> I can commit to the www stuff I don't think
<nixternal> s/can/can't
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: did kdenetwork compile?
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: missing dependency on libvncserver-dev
<Riddell> nixternal: it's in trunk/dot.kde.org you should be able to commit
<CPrgmSwR2> dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<CPrgmSwR2> how do I resolve that issue
<nixternal> Riddell: roger
<stdin> lnxkde: mine looks like this http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1302/kde4rc1am9.png
<nixternal> Riddell: so I should take the attached images from the dot article and add them to trunk/dot.kde.org then?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes (make yourself a directory in there)
<nixternal> ok
<lnxkde> stdin: http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=742
<nixternal> ie. d.k.o/static
<lnxkde> stdin: it suppose to look like that and it suppose to have an option to change the wallpaper...
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: okay back
<CPrgmSwR2> kdm-kde4 will not install
<lnxkde> CPrgmSwR2: nope it wont
<Riddell> nixternal: then you need to sync it to the static.kdenews.org server
<nixternal> holy smokes...learning something new again! :)
<CPrgmSwR2> CRAP!!! ATI needs to die!
<stdin> lnxkde: did you see the "Please note that this is very recent, and not all of it is part of the just-released KDE 4.0 RC1" ?
<lnxkde> hehe
<lnxkde> nope
<lnxkde> :/
<lnxkde> that sucks then :(
<stdin> on the 1st line too :p
<mhb> Riddell: have you tried to poke the sysadmins to get us a Drupal installation lately?
<mhb> we'd appreciate it if you tried
<mhb> I have *never* seen them actually finish the task I've asked for
 * lnxkde goes and see if he can build kde4 from svn
<stdin> lnxkde: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<lnxkde> stdin: thankx
<CPrgmSwR2> Can someone make a flavor of ubuntu for kde4
<CPrgmSwR2> like kubuntu4
<mhb> CPrgmSwR2: we're planning to have a KDE4 Live CD
<mhb> CPrgmSwR2: planning means we don't have anybody working on it yet, it's a shame, I know
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't want a live CD
<CPrgmSwR2> I want to install kde4 for daily use
<CPrgmSwR2> My next PC is going to have an NVidia card, unless AMD/ATI makes a significant improvement in their drivers
<mhb> CPrgmSwR2: heh :o) 0.0 is not 5.8
<nixternal> Riddell: would you mind teachine me really quick how to sync to static.kdenews.org?
 * Riddell /msges
<nixternal> Riddell: one more...how do I know that is has completed the sync?
<Riddell> nixternal: well, it says so
<Riddell> it lists the files on that web page
<Riddell> also you can look at the URL, static.kdenews.org/nn/foo.png
<nixternal> ahh, OK..it didn't list any files on that webpage when I did it
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> the svn lag
<nixternal> svn: Connection closed unexpectedly
<Riddell> keep reloading periodically
<nixternal> hehe, that is what I am doin' now
<nixternal> Riddell: all I have to do is put those images in my subdir in svn right? this time it popped up "At revision 739786" and my commit was 739771
<stdin> Riddell: in kdetoys-kde4:
<stdin> dh_install -peyesapplet-kde4  --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<stdin> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/eyes_panelapplet.so': No such file or directory
<Riddell> htm
<Riddell> hrm
<Riddell> curious, not sure what's missing there
<Riddell> but panel applets are a bit weird since kicker doesn't exist any more
<Riddell> just leave it for now I think
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-22
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> Riddell: mind reviewing the Akademy-es article...I have edited it
<nixternal> evening jjesse
<jjesse> nixternal: got snow yet?
<nixternal> I haven't looked outside yet
<nixternal> it was supposed to start within the past hour I think
<jjesse> we are supposed to get 2-4 inches
<nixternal> shoot, 4 hours south of here had tornados, and now they are in a snow storm warning
<nixternal> that is nuts
<nixternal> ya, same here
<nixternal> enough to make some killer snowballs, you know it is going to be very wet snow, and heavy..I love it
<nixternal> especially on your side...Michigan has the best snow for snowballs!
<jjesse> hopefully it won't be bad when we have to drive to kalamzoo for family thanksgiving dinner
<jjesse> yeah i love snowball fights :)
<nixternal> we have about an hour or so before the snow starts..it is still west of us
<nixternal> you guys are in a "Lake Effect Snow Warning"
<nixternal> KZoo!
<nixternal> where at in kzoo?
<nixternal> close to Paw Paw?
<nixternal> or the other side
<jjesse> portage actually
<jjesse> don't quite know
<nixternal> oh ok
<nixternal> portage is the other side
<nixternal> paw paw is next to kzoo on the south side of 94
<jjesse> ah i think i was there when i visited st julians winery
<nixternal> yes
<jjesse> part of the south west michigan wine tour
<nixternal> wait
<jjesse> which is great if you haven't been on it
<nixternal> Julians is Paw Paw? or is it in Caloma
<nixternal> I have been to Julians, but I can't remember where it is
<nixternal> no, it is in Paw Paw
<nixternal> I can picture it right now...I went there in like 98 when I was working in Paw Paw at the Minute Maid facility
<jjesse> 716 S. Kalamazoo Street Paw Paw, MI 49079
<jjesse> according to website
<nixternal> yup, if you take kzoo st. south, you will run into welch's, the place that makes jelly
<jjesse> mmmm jelly
<nixternal> there used to be a go-kart track right there at 94 and kzoo we used to go to when I was a kid
<jjesse> have you done the southwest michigan wine tour?  my wife and i did it for Valentines Weekend
<jjesse> all of the winerys for like $40
<nixternal> I haven't done the whole tour
<jjesse> make sure you have a designated driver its more fun that way
<nixternal> that tour goes through Coloma to their small winery I believe
<jjesse> http://www.miwinetrail.com/
<jjesse> you go to the main winery
<jjesse> http://www.miwinetrail.com/The_Wineries.html
<jjesse> and of course the best is the choclate garden :)
<nixternal> heh, that is the pier in St. Joseph
<nixternal> the header image
<jjesse> http://chocolategarden.com/
<nixternal> ya, Contessa Wine Cellars
<jjesse> if you like chocalate you need to go there
<nixternal> that is in Coloma...great wine
<nixternal> I used to live 3 miles from that place on the other side of Paw Paw Lake
<jjesse> i think we still ahve a bottle of Conetessa down in the basement
<nixternal> hrmm, according to the map, Contessa has moved since I was last in that area
<nixternal> it used to be right near Deer Park in Coloma
<jjesse> intesting, isn't it hard to move a winery?
<jjesse> if i remember correctly it was in a big "house" like building
<jjesse> !konserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konserve - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: my dad makes his own wine... its not hard
<jjesse> is there a default backup utility for ubuntu?
<nixternal> dunno about default...Keep is pretty good, at least it was the last time I used it
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: i guess i meant moving the grapes and everything
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: oh... yeah
 * jjesse is on vicodin so please ignore any ramblings :)
<nixternal> jjesse: they may have had 2 locations...but I just asked my dad about it, and he said it was in the same place I was thinking
<jjesse> isn't keep installed by default?
<jjesse> for kubuntu?
<jjesse> one of my wife's and i favorits is tabor hill
<jjesse> we stop by the wine tasting room to buy wine every time i'm on the way home from chicago
<nixternal> I don't see it installed by default here
<stdin> keep is, KMenu -> System > Keep
<jjesse> is it installed by default (kubuntu)
<claydoh> it used to be, but its not on my gutsy
<nixternal> fdoving: did you get the kde4 icons fixed?
<claydoh> I don't use it myself, but I don't think I uninstalled it
<stdin> well, kubuntu-desktop recommends keep
<stdin> so should be install as default
 * claydoh wishes sbackup had a qt/kde version..
<nosrednaekim> its there for me...
<claydoh> ahh it is there for me just no menu entry
<claydoh> which i will assume was removed by me
<jjesse> sorry currently not in my kubuntu install so was asking questions
<nosrednaekim> wow... never saw that little app, pretty slick. but backups are for wimps ;)
 * stdin wonders what to do about kdenetwork
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: i'm working on the manual for keep so when i get time it will be uplaoded :)
<nosrednaekim> heh... the onlytime I ever used a GUI manual was to find out how to auto-authenticate in konversation.
<stdin> fresh update of konversation in my ppa too :p
<jjesse> oh yay
<stdin> Sho_ recommended I update it because the older one had some dcc bug
<nosrednaekim> stdin: hey... I got that version of konversation... whats so new about it?
<stdin> it's from svn
<stdin> it will become 1.0.2
<stdin> and remember lines work like they should :)
<nosrednaekim> any nice features?
<nosrednaekim> oh ok
<stdin> I'll post the changelog, hold on
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.us/?show=d7c310f46
<nosrednaekim> oh.... nice... your own pastebin subdomain :D
<stdin> pastebin.us give them to anyone
<stdin> and my "nopaste" script defaults to that
<stdin> tho it seems to be getting spammed a lot recently, so I'm going to ditch it
<nosrednaekim> hmm <_<
<stdin> there, new paste site http://stdin.pastebin.com/d295f8b4b    (just ran "sed -i 's/us/com/g'" on my script :)
<coreymon77> you know, my mac is good, but there are definitely things that i like much better about linux, or atleast about kde capabilities
<stdin> hmm, kdeutils is broke too
<stdin> hey Jucato
<Jucato> ey
<coreymon77> Jucato: hey
<Jucato> hi
<coreymon77> Jucato: you good with the gimp?
<Jucato> nope
<coreymon77> anyone here good with it?
<stdin> nope, used it about 3 time
 * Hobbsee would suggest a gimp help channel
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: tried
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: but the one given on the gimps site is dead
<Hobbsee> irc.gnome.org #gimp?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> irc.gimp.org
<coreymon77> is the gnome one better?
<stdin> same thing
<stdin> DNS alias
<coreymon77> sorry, konv crashed
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: any other suggestions/
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> its probably not hard to do what im trying
<coreymon77> i just dont know how to do it
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> forum or something
<Hobbsee> your'e asking about a gnome program in a kde developer channel.
<Hobbsee> doesn't that strike you as slightly odd?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i know, but its a commonly used program
<coreymon77> so, i figured
<Hobbsee> and devel != support
<Hobbsee> commonly used program for that in kde is krita.
<coreymon77> not nearly as powerful
<Hobbsee> yeah, the featureful version is psp7.
<nixternal> coreymon77: what are you trying to do with gimp?
<Jucato> ey nixternal! :)
<nixternal> howdy Jucato
<Jucato> gonna try building w/o debugfull bwahahah!!
<Jucato> on a different user of course :P
<coreymon77> nixternal: when using the make seamless filter, im wondering if there is a way to make each tile line up perfectly with the layer beside/above it without having to actually move it to the right spot manually
<coreymon77> nixternal: because when i try to do it manually, i can never seem to get it perfect
<nixternal> ya, you will definitely need to hit up the #gimp chan
<coreymon77> its dead though
 * Jucato wonders how dead...
<Hobbsee> look at the time of day.  it usually would be at this time
<coreymon77> Jucato: as in, nobody is answering anything
<Hobbsee> 56 nicks.
<Jucato> imho a channel is only dead when there's no one in it...
<Hobbsee> so, they're there, but sleeping / idling / etc
<Hobbsee> or they don't know.
<Jucato> bah.. the usual "excuse" of people asking in the wrong channels :P
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: and dude, you suck at asking questions.
<Hobbsee> !anyone | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> like asking Fedora questions in #kde and saying there's no one in the #fedora channel... despite there being 200+ people in there...
<Hobbsee> oh, that's classy
 * Hobbsee ntoes that gimp currently has pepole talking in it, so clearly isnt dead.
<stdin> saw someone in #kde a little earlier asking what emerge is and how to use it
<Jucato> I guess I can't blame the newbies if they're unfamiliar with how IRC support in FOSS works
<stdin> told them to go to #gentoo  and they replied:
<stdin> <eugene_> yes ..new to gentoo...got tired of ubuntu
<stdin> :p
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: no it doesnt
<coreymon77> nobody is there
<Hobbsee> [13:39] --> MidnightCommando has joined this channel (~peanutlx@c220-237-123-15.randw1.nsw.optusnet.com.au).
<Hobbsee> [13:40] * Kevin wonders how many days it will be before sjburges returns
<Hobbsee> [13:41] --> coreymon77 has joined this channel (~coreymon@CPE000f663685cd-CM001a66704c5e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com).
<coreymon77> i was in there before
<coreymon77> for a while
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: can i suggest that if you're not in the channel at the current point in time, you cant say it's dead now?
<coreymon77> i just left for a second
<nixternal> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nixternal> :p
<Hobbsee> well, it's australian day.  use a little logic.
<Hobbsee> !evening
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evening - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> now, what did i call that factoid...
<Hobbsee> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<nixternal> uh oh..the storm warnings are going off
<Jucato> we're expecting a super typhoon tomorrow
<Jucato> ironically, the sun is shining for the first time in 2 days today...
<Jucato_> boo Hobbsee! you're it! :)
<Jucato_> boo nixternal! I see you!!
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: hrm?
<Jucato_> KDE: 3.96.1 (KDE 4.0 >= 20071120)
<Jucato_> kde4-config --version | grep KDE
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: nothing much. just poking you for fun, in irssi in konsole4 in kde4 on top of kubuntu without kde3 :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> slow down
<nixternal> Jucato_: did you end up doing the "crazy idea"?
<Jucato_> yeah. this is it :)
<Jucato_> no qt3/kde3 so far
<nixternal> groovy
<Jucato_> but I'll have to install at least kdelibs4 anyway, to build konvi :)
 * Hobbsee inserts a few spiders down Jucato_'s back
<Jucato_> (from svn of course)
 * Jucato_ munches
 * Jucato_ just re-realizes how "base" kdebase really is...
<nixternal> damn, kded isn't running
<Jucato_> for my other crazy idea, kde4 w/o debugfull.. kdelibs almost done...
<nixternal> I thought okular read pdf files too
<Hobbsee> wow, a ML nutter.
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: heheh yeah :)
<Jucato_> nixternal: it does. if it was compiled w/ poppler
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I thought it was
<nixternal> guess not
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> wow, 420 people subscribing to the list.
<Hobbsee> right, forcibly removed the guy.
<Hobbsee> right, who's on the council again?
 * Jucato_ points to nixternal 
<Jucato_> and kwwii I think
<Hobbsee> nixternal: is?
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> surprised?
<Jucato> shocked?
<Jucato> dumbfounded?
<nixternal> haha, thanks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how about you explicitly +1 it then?
<nixternal> what am I +1'ing?
<nixternal> removing that guy?
<Hobbsee> oh, quorum's 3, not 2, anyway, and LP is down
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, the membership.  (based on what you've said on teh ML)
<nixternal> oh, you talking stdin?
<nixternal> -100
<nixternal> :p
<stdin> OI
<Jucato> -11010110101110001
<nixternal> damn, he went binary on ya
<stdin> fine, where's that "Uninstall Kubuntu" button now :p
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if I think someone was already a member, then I think you know which way my vote would go :)
<nixternal> then again, he did take the kde 4 packages from under me...and I am MAD!#!*$*! :p
<Jucato> yeah, it would go that way ----->
<nixternal> forced me to go do kde 4 packages for another distro
<stdin> nixternal: you snooze....
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> stdin: for real though, I swore not only were you a member, I thought you were MOTU as well
 * Jucato thought the same about jdong being a MOTU...
<stdin> heh, I guess that's quite a complement :)
<Jucato> what else would it be? :P
<stdin> "quite a complement" meaning  "really bid complement" rather than "a small complement"
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | KDE4 RC1 packages in progress | Kubuntu Council, please vote on stdin's membership application on the mailing list
<nixternal> Jucato_: I don't know what jdong was waiting for with MOTU, but I might have thought he was a MOTU as well, especially with all of his ktorrent work
 * stdin hits "Fetch Mail" repeatedly
<Hobbsee> stdin: i think everyone else is asleep
<stdin> Hobbsee: if i did gmail would lock me out anyway
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I think with the last one, we still voted at the meeting, we just took his intro via email
<Hobbsee> nixternal: but in lieu of a meeting.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> nixternal: people can ask questions on the ML, etc.
<nixternal> but with stdin, I think we pretty much know his attentions, what all he has done, so honestly, it would be hard for me to question him...I could make up some questions though to scare the bajeebus out of him though :p
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i was meaning in general
<stdin> scare me? but you're so cuddly :p
 * Hobbsee will +1 last, and add to the team at the same time.
<nixternal> lets see what JR wants to do and if it is OK...if so, I am all for it
<nixternal> I just started raptor, and I have no idea wth it is supposed to do...right now it isn't doing anything
<jjesse> anyone know a good applet for the ewather for kde3?
<nixternal> liquidweather for superkaramba
<jjesse> nothing simple like just adding an applet to my taskbar?
<claydoh> kweather
<claydoh> thats a tskbar applet
<nixternal> ya, what claydoh said
<jjesse> thanks
<claydoh> I use it Kontact as well
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> intersting got it working now just got to figure out how to display in soemthing other then celsius :)
<jjesse> ah had to logout and log back in
<jjesse> does anyone have problems w/ konqi and gmail?
<jjesse> hello LongPointyPony
<jjesse> is that a new addition?
<Hobbsee> laserjock needs to give us ponies.
<jjesse> i want a stallion
<jjesse> wait maybe that came out wrong
<jjesse> does anyone have a problem with gmail where it just stays at "loading...." in konqueror
<jjesse> sorry i know this isn't a support forum
<claydoh> jjesse: you need to change it from either system settings language/locales
<jjesse> claydoh: thanks for that figured it out
<claydoh> or just right-click on the clock on the taskbar and find it from there
<jjesse> don't you think if your locale is set for US then it should default to imperial units for measurement?
<claydoh> you'd think, but it doesn't
 * jjesse would file a bug but launchpad is under maintenance :(
<Hobbsee> there was even prior warning, too
<jjesse> prior warning?
<jjesse> oh yeah for launchpad..
 * jjesse is on vicodin so please ignore stupid things
<nixternal> jjesse: gmail broke it again
<jjesse> jerks
<nixternal> hehe
 * Jucato burps
<Jucato> oh man.. it's raining again :(
<nixternal> it's snowing here :)
<nixternal> already made a snowball and threw it at the pit bull
<vorian> fo realz?
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> hm.. what would I give to just have a day of snow....
<vorian> nixternal, I got sumfink for you
<Jucato> (I definitely wouldn't give up KDE for snow :P)
<jjesse> just started snowing here
<Jucato> jjesse!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> you're back!!!!
<nixternal> wasabi vorian? you running vista in kde 4? :p
<vorian> no
<vorian> http://vorian.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/kubuntu.png
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> yeah i'm back
<vorian> just got them today
<jjesse> nice license plate
<nixternal> nice, that makes yet another plate with Kubuntu
<jjesse> Jucato: i've been back since friday but been sick
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ there is another Kubuntu license plate for ya
<Jucato> jjesse: how was your stay down under? I presume you never got to meet up with Hobbsee?
<Jucato> jjesse: aw :(
<vorian> you should see my wife's platet
<vorian> or just plate
<nixternal> my license plates are boring
<jjesse> Jucato: no things didn't work out do work being crazy
<jjesse> down under was great
<Jucato> ah good that you still enjoyed (I hope)
<jjesse> yeah my wife and i had a great time
<jjesse> next time we fly that long we are not flying economy
<jjesse> business class at least
<nixternal> they have a big "Veteran of Foreign War" stamp on them, and then have GNU LNX
<Jucato> veteran of foreign war.... heh :)
<jjesse> desert shield?
<Jucato> (that reads as GNU LYNX to the unlearned)
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> desert shield, bosnia, kosovo, Iraqi Freedom
<Jucato> manila
<nixternal> I didn't make desert storm, I was to young
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> anyways just started snowing here, doubt it will stick too long on the ground
<jjesse> its not cold enough yet
<nixternal> ya, same here
<vorian> wasn't desert shield the build up to desert storm?
<nixternal> it isn't sticking to anything but the garbage can really
<jjesse> no desert shield occured after
<nixternal> vorian: after
<vorian> I was in 8th or 9th grade
<vorian> ah, i see
<Jucato> hm.. dessert...
<Jucato> that just reminded me.. brb :)
<vorian> sandworms, spice, freemen
<vorian> I love the desert
<vorian> :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Dune :)
<jjesse> vorian: did you read the latest book?  "Sandworms of Dune"
<vorian> jjesse, of course I did silly :P
<nixternal> the shield was before and after, sorry about that
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> <-- historian
<nixternal> it started in 90 I think, ended in 90, and then started in 91 again
<Jucato> <--- historydiot
<vorian> <--- idiot
<vorian> :)
<jjesse> right now i'm an idiot cause i'm on drugs
<Jucato> ooh meds!!
 * vorian walks away whistling
<nixternal> interesting...my DD214 says Operation Desert Shield, Operation Desert Storm, Operation Cease Fire
<nixternal> argh, thanks vorian!
<nixternal> you made me make a mess
<vorian> should have been operation field dressing
<vorian> wha?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> don't stand on a chair that spins trying to reach a heavy box up high on a shelf
<nixternal> I wanted to see wth it was called
<vorian> lol
<vorian> sorry about that
<nixternal> I could have just googled it probably
<nixternal> they show Desert Shield (1990), Desert Storm (1991), Cease Fire (1991-)
<nixternal> so it wasn't done when I got off of active duty in 1998
<nixternal> err, 1999
<vorian> what was the air operation called?
<nixternal> Operation DUCK!
<vorian> "the no fly zone"
<vorian> ha
<nixternal> I was on the USS Missouri and as an E3, I got to go help clean up the oil they spilled into the Gulf
<nixternal> that job sucked
<vorian> whoah!
<vorian> nixternal, i spent a summer in Great Lakes too :)
<nixternal> although, worse than that was being the duty armorer for the British ground forces in Kosovo...Brit army dudes are nuts
<nixternal> Great Mistakes!
<nixternal> vorian: you were a squid?
<vorian> aye
<nixternal> rate and rank?
<vorian> I got kicked in sub school
 * Jucato imagines tentacles on vorian
<nixternal> oh lord
<vorian> medical
<nixternal> wait, sub school? were you in the big green glass building?
<vorian> CT
<nixternal> I was in the big green glass building by McDonalds...Gunner's Mate Guns
<nixternal> now I am a GMSC in the reserves
<vorian> in Groten?
<nixternal> great mistakes
<vorian> ah
<nixternal> oh ya, sub schook is in CO
<nixternal> err, CT
<vorian> I only remember the bridge at great lakes ( to the pool)
<nixternal> Gunner's Mate Senior Chief...hoorah
<vorian> anchors away .....
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> hahaha
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> where you go under Buckley road
<vorian> I guess
<nixternal> the bank was over there too right?
<vorian> I can't remember
<nixternal> last time I was there was in 1994
<vorian> 96 for me
<nixternal> I go up there every now then, but I am at the other base now, by the train station
<nixternal> Great Mistakes NSC, not RTC
<vorian> the real deal
<nixternal> that is where I downloaded Linux for the first time in 1994
<nixternal> I just got back from a 9 month tour, and went to finish my A school
<vorian> sheesh
<vorian> I was using w92 or something like that
<vorian> when the "Pentium" was the shizzel
<vorian> 66mhz ftw!
<nixternal> I think I had a 486/66DX, can't remember
<vorian> I had an Acer mac clone (IBM compatible :P)
<vorian> it had a mic and everything!
<nixternal> Packard Bell was the first one I bought, and I can't remember if the the amd k6 was a PB or a NEC
<Jucato> nixternal: you were right, there's not much diff between debugfull and default (relwithdebinfo I think)
<nixternal> then I shall leave debugfull goind
<nixternal> going*
<Jucato> boing :)
<Jucato> well not *much* noticeable diff... it does seem just a weeeeee bit faster...
<Jucato> and only 1GB smaller
<nixternal> wow, 1gb, that is quite a bit actually
<Jucato> what? compared to your 300GB hard disk? :)
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> hm... but w/o debugfull... you can't do much to help trace crashes right? hm...
<nixternal> http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0784uf2.jpg
<nixternal> my buddy just got his EEE
<nixternal> that thing is bad ass
<Jucato> heheh nice
<nixternal> screw the N810, I want that thing
<Jucato> waiting for the 8 or 16GB edition to hit our stores next year.. but the 4GB here costs already $479
<Jucato> I think
 * Jucato still will go for the n810
<nixternal> I will steal it from ya!
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0800mf8.jpg
<nixternal> that thing is totally awesome
<Jucato> $457 - 4GB
<nixternal> I will find a kid around here with one, and beat him up and take it :p
<Jucato> hm.. sounds a lot like eddie :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, the kid part :)
<Jucato> that kid that gets (almost) beat up/mugged part
<nixternal> haha, ya
<Jucato> oh man... feeling lazy again :(
<Jucato> now I finished building kde4 twice... I feel bored :)
<Jucato> (up to kdebase only)
<nixternal> right...dude, that was just me a couple of hours ago
<Jucato> kaantok!
<Jucato> oops.. wrong channel sorry
<Jucato> happy turkey day to those affected
<nixternal> infected?
<Jucato> hehe I was thinking that too :)
 * Jucato now has a dilemma about n810...
<Jucato> if I get one, I'm not sure if my mom will confiscate the laptop...
<Jucato> so that's one less hacking box :(
<Jucato> on the other hand, if I get the Eeeek PC... that's a laptop too, albeit 16GB at most :(
<Tonio_> fdoving: ping ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: concerning kdesudo, I thought about what to do, and here is a plan, I'd like your opinion
<Tonio_> change kdesudo to use kprocess, and connect to a pty
<Tonio_> get rid of the "command line compatibility" with kdesu
<Tonio_> make is "command line" commatible with sudo -> not many things to support, so easier
<Tonio_> let kdesu and don't replace it
<Tonio_> and eventually, patch kdelibs so that X-Kde-SubstituteUID uses kdesudo in the first place
<Tonio_> and check if that doesn't impact any other software (shouldn't, as the substitute things is only used for starting apps)
<Tonio_> is that okay for you ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sorry for not having looked at that stuff regarding icons in kdesudo..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no problem
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw, we have a "little" problem with it, as it uses kshellprocess
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fdoving discovered that you can eventually start applications with folder names or so, which is evil ;)
<Tonio_> and potentially security issue
<_StefanS_> I see
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you can help on taht point, that would be super nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: especially the kprocess + pty thing ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I'm not sure I can help in that department sorry
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum okay
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: does this like that complicated .
<Tonio_> ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm sorry to disappoint, but I dont have the time right now ;( - maybe a late night or something
<Tonio_> s/like/look like/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah okay, nothing to say then ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well we have about 5 month to do that, I hope I can get help to get that done, but maybe I'll ping you later then (a few months)
<_StefanS_> its probably not really that complicated, but it would require some hours (without kids in the background ;)
<_StefanS_> yes please bug me alot about it.
<_StefanS_> that will probably help, hehe
 * Jucato bugs _StefanS_ a lot...
 * _StefanS_ hugs Jucato a lot...
<_StefanS_> err..
<Jucato> how are you? and the kids? :)
<_StefanS_> I'm fine :)
<_StefanS_> and the kids too.. they have been up at the doctors to get some shots to prevent illness (not sure what the english word is), but they have been having some fever afterwards, which is normal, but they have had a hard time sleeping
<Jucato> vaccines
<_StefanS_> ah yes
<_StefanS_> its called vaccination in danish, but wasnt too sure on the english term ;)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> it's a small world after all, it's a small world after all... tralalala :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: saw your blog about progress and stuff
<_StefanS_> Jucato: are you reading some c++ ?
<Jucato> stalled on C++... yeah I should be getting back on it..
<Jucato> I'm still not yet at the OOP parts though :(
<_StefanS_> oh well.. it all takes time
<Jucato> I'm taking waaay too much time.. procrastination and all...
<_StefanS_> I wonder how fast kde4 actually is without debug enabled..
<Jucato> well ok!!! now that I've built kde4 on my laptop and my desktop is still updating... time to get back to C++
<Jucato> _StefanS_: actually I thought that too. surprise surprise almost no diff
<_StefanS_> no hardware giveaways today.
<_StefanS_> oh.
<Jucato> but the great thing is, kde4 rc1+ is fast!
<Jucato> even w/ composite on.. and no 3d hardware acceleration (using mesa)
<_StefanS_> did you grab the one with the tray thingy?
<Jucato> compiled from svn
<_StefanS_> rc1+
<_StefanS_> ah..
<_StefanS_> did you compile from techbase?
<Jucato> just last night, so it's later than rc1
<Jucato> yep
<_StefanS_> uhm, maybe I should do that too
<Jucato> on a base buntu install, no kde3 :)
<_StefanS_> nice
<_StefanS_> btw I got 3d and aiglx etc., still its not that fast on the plasmoids, but thats probably going to improve a lot
 * Jucato wonders how long this laptop will be with him though....
<Jucato> I don't have the other plasmoids from extragear and playground yet though
<_StefanS_> would be nice to try them out
<Jucato> yep. I'll be building the other modules in my sleep :)
<Jucato> while I sleep I mean
<Jucato> just need to compile Konvi SVN though :)
<_StefanS_> btw, did you stumble upon a way to use firefox 3.0 beta1 ?
<_StefanS_> with alternatives and all that
<Jucato> um nope...
 * Jucato doesn't use Fx.. much...
<_StefanS_> oka
 * ryanakca twiddles while waiting for <person> to package RC1 :D
<Tm_T> ryanakca: you mean buildd?
<Tm_T> IIRC it's in queue
<Riddell> ryanakca: you know about the PPA?
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes
<ryanakca> hurray, no school today due to "freezing rain making it unsafe for school buses" :D
<ryanakca> Tm_T: ah, ok :)
<Riddell> isn't that called snow?
<Riddell> ah, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<Hobbsee> this sounds like i'm in trouble ro something.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: meeting is next weekend.  there will be no excuses
<Hobbsee> as in, not the one in 2 days, but the one after.
<ryanakca> nah, snow is white and fluffy... freezing rain is kinda like rain... except when it comes into contact with stuff it freezes... really cool/pretty :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in the interim, i've suggested that we do stdin's membership by mail.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you able to give back kdepimlibs/4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1
 * ryanakca scratches his head and wonders why he thought stdin was already a member and possibly even a MOTU or something of the sort...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ppa or real archive?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: real
<Riddell> backports
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got a queue link handy?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do we have a day and time next weekend?
<Jucato> ryanakca: nixternal was fooled too :)
<Hobbsee> not yet
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where do I find one of those?
<Hobbsee> then the answer is no :)
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdepimlibs/4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, thanks.  that link worked fine.  given back on sparc and amd64, which were the only 2 to have failed.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: and if you fancy upping the priority of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 that would make my day
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's the source of kdebase-workspace-dev i take it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gutsy?  hardy?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hardy
<Riddell> that's the source of kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> then we still have kdebase and kdebase-workspace to do
<Riddell> then the rest can be thrown in
<Hobbsee> Riddell: rescored
<Riddell> I wish I knew why they were building before their build-deps are ready
 * Hobbsee notes someone is going to have to manhandle lpia
<Hobbsee> hrm, i cant really multi-queue, as there are multiple builders.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: give me a yell when -runtime finishes, then i'll queue the next lot
<Riddell> no, it needs to wait until the preceeding one is ready
<Riddell> will do, thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> well, i was just going to bump the priority to half, but that would still get taken over the non-kde stuff.
<Hobbsee> no problme
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, i could have sworn we already did his membership
<Riddell> tsk lanchpad broke
<Hobbsee> yes, i thought it did
 * Hobbsee attempts to re-prio again.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: meeting in 9 days?
<Hobbsee> or 10.  yeah
<Tm_T> roger
<Hobbsee> weekend after next
<Jucato> ayt
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> I'll try to be there this time :)
<Jucato> wonders if he'll be around :)
<Jucato> er..
 * Jucato wonders if he'll be around :)
<Hobbsee> hrm, something looks borken.
<Tm_T> Jucato: hell be around?
<Hobbsee> ah, no, here we go.  it's just slow
<Hobbsee> grumble.
<Hobbsee> hppa and sparc hadn't done pimlibs.
<Hobbsee> right, pimlibs given back on hppa and sparc, then i can give the rest back
<Hobbsee> and kde4libs on hppa
<Hobbsee> oh noes, it's dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<Hobbsee> slightly worrying that it's taking 30 mins to realise ti doesnt fulful build deps though.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I wouldn't worry too much about hppa and sparc, this is time consiming enough getting it to build on amd64 and i386
<Hobbsee> Riddell: those are already going
<Hobbsee> i just may as well do them all, or almost all, in one hit
 * ryanakca scratches his head and tries to remember what he wanted to package
<Riddell> ryanakca: merges!
<nosrednaekim> happy Thanksgiving all you Americans!
<Riddell> ah, they're all busy harvesting in November
<nosrednaekim> nah, generally, Thanksgiving is after the harvest,
<ryanakca> Riddell: aha, it was Squash... a batch image modifier.... kindof like writing your own shell script that uses image magick, except that's it's already written and has a pretty interface
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmmm.... merges...
<ryanakca> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Squash?content=67920
<ryanakca> has anybody taken care of KTorrent 2.2.4 yet?
<Riddell> ryanakca: squash has been packaged
<Riddell> yes, jdong did ktorrent
<Riddell> ryanakca: doing merges not tempting for you?
<dholbach> check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<Hobbsee> anything of interest of kde to merge?
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: a little thing called KDE4 RC;)
<Hobbsee> that's already in the archives. i'm already dealing with that
<nosrednaekim> :D
<ryanakca> dholbach: thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: eh, I just never really figured out how to do them :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does -base need to go before base-workspace?
<Hobbsee> or can they run concurrently?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime then kdebase-kde4 then kdebase-workspace
<Hobbsee> i give you an either/or.  yes is not an accetable answer
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdebase-kde4 queued.
<Hobbsee> on ia64 isnt done again, i'll have to queue that later
<Tm_T> hrhr
<ryanakca> Riddell: mind if I attempt tackling k3b-i18n ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: please please!
<ryanakca> :)
<Hobbsee> right, sparc's slowly waking up
 * Tm_T goes sparcling
<ryanakca> Riddell: ick... hmm... any idea what I would do in a case like this? http://pastebin.ca/793682 ... that's in af/Makefile.in
<Riddell> ryanakca: don't merge Makefile.in's they get magically created by autotools
<ryanakca> Ah, ok :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: the only part that needs merging is the debian directory
<ryanakca> Ah. ok... is there a way to undo the changes I've made then? just re-'grab-merge.sh' ?
<Riddell> if the ubuntu changes are still needed, start with the debian/ directory from Debian's package and apply the change by hand is how I do it
<Riddell> I don't tend to do this fancy automated merging stuff
<ryanakca> Ah
 * ryanakca nods, ok, thanks
<Riddell> with kde-i18n there may not be anything that need keepingin our changes, although the .orig might have a different md5sum
<ryanakca> hmm... ok... why would the two .orig have a different md5sum? 1.0.3 vs 1.0.4 ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: if the upstream version is different then they obviously should be, if debian has a newer version we should upgrade to that version
<ryanakca> ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: but also people unpack .bz2 files and repack as gzip and that changes the md5sum
<Riddell> and we can't change a .orig once it's in the archive
<ryanakca> ah.
<ryanakca> ok, so, if both debian/ dirs are the same, we can just do a sync?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> well, if both .orig are the same too
<ryanakca> well, they aren't because of a version gap.
<ryanakca> I think
 * ryanakca checks
<ryanakca> yeah
<Riddell> ryanakca: if debian has a newer version than us, and there's no ubuntu specific changes, then you can just file a sync request
<ryanakca> ok, thanks :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: or wait... the debian/ dir is slightly different... should probably ask this in -motu, but, what's the difference between Build-Depends-Indep: and Build-Depends: ? we have kde4libs-dev under indep, and debhelper under build-dep, but Debian has both under build-dep, and no -indep...
<Riddell> kde4libs-dev?
<Riddell> in k3b-i18n?
<Riddell> surely kdelibs4-dev
<ryanakca> oops, kdelibs4-dev, yes
<ryanakca> my bad
<Riddell> ryanakca: that can be safely ignored I'd say
<Riddell> Build-Depends-Indep is for when the buildds are building non-arch specific packages, which is whenever it is built on i386
<Riddell> k3b-i18n is only non-arch specific so it doesn't make a difference in practice
<ryanakca> ah, ok. So, it would be used for things like interpreted scripts, translations, documentation, etc?
<Riddell> yes, so it /should/ be used here, but it doesn't actually make any difference since we're only building a non-arch package (translations)
<Riddell> if we were building arch package (a compiled programme) and non-arch (translations say) then Build-Depends-Indep allows the non-i386 buildds to not have to install the extra packages
<ryanakca> And then the only other difference I see (other than changelog) is in debian/rules... and I'm guessing the debian one is good? http://pastebin.ca/793693
<ryanakca> ok... so like in a source package that produces  bin & bin-doc .
<Riddell> ryanakca: they look equivalent
<Riddell> ryanakca: exactly
<ryanakca> ok, good, I'll test it in sbuild and then if it builds fine, I'll request a sync :)
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: OK, we dont care about hppa.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's segfaulting while doing kdelibs.
<Hobbsee> kdebase-kde4 done on stuff we care about...
<Hobbsee> -workspace next
<Hobbsee> Riddell: -workspace is all done anyway, it appears.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any preference ofr the rest of them being done?
<Riddell> it is?
<Riddell> I think *-kde4 is all good now
<Riddell> mm, excellent, so it is
<ryanakca> hmmm... when using requestsync, I know I need -s for sponsorship... do I need -k <keyid> ?
<Riddell> kdeaccessibility  kdeartwork   kdeedu    kdegraphics  kdemultimedia  kdepim      kdesdk   kdeutils extragear-plasma  kdeadmin kdegames  kdenetwork   kdetoy
<Riddell> dholbach: ^^ requestsync knowledge?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: all those with -kde4 on the end, except extragear-plasma
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<dholbach> ryanakca: I haven't used it for quite a while, sorry; I think it should make use of your key
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: stick your GPGKEY=######## in ~/.bashrc, so it'll work
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok, and, to sync 1.0.4-1 from debian, requestsync -s k3b-i18n hardy k3b-i18n_1.0.4-1
<ryanakca> ?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: requestsync <package> hardy
<Hobbsee> i dont think it even takes versions
<Hobbsee> just takes whatever is in unstable
<ryanakca> ok, thanks :)
<vorian> Hobbsee, GPGKEY=######## anywhere in /.bashrc?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tm_T> yes
<vorian> kewlio
<Tm_T> prolly around bottom but anywhere
<vorian> I wasn't spying, i promise :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm... wouldn't you want "export GPGKEY='########'" ?
<ryanakca> wee! sync is filed :D
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: seems not.  although the rest uses export
<ryanakca> (or does bash interpret foo='bar' as exports?)
<Hobbsee> not sure
<ryanakca> hmmm... *searches for the request sync bug on LP*
<Hobbsee> would be a bash bug, surely.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: there it is... anything you can do for bug 164520 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164520 in k3b-i18n "Please sync k3b-i18n 1.0.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164520
<jeroenvrp> can someone please check my latest addition to Bug #153943 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153943
<Hobbsee> at this time of night?  no :)
<ryanakca> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks like more trouble.  will give it while i sleep to sort itself out, then will poke it again
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=kdepim-kde4&build_state=all does not look right.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: humbug, it's in main
<Hobbsee> ooh, it really is in main.
<Hobbsee> rather than just reporting it is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're going to override all the main ones, then?
 * Hobbsee wonders if someone accepted some of them via the LP UI
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the rest all seem to be in universe
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> hi s0undt3ch
<s0undt3ch> gutsy is still running hal 0.5.9.1?
<s0undt3ch> when would 0.5.10 be released? it has for hardy I think
<Hobbsee>        hal | 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 |         gutsy | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<Hobbsee>        hal | 0.5.10-2ubuntu2 |         hardy | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<Hobbsee> your'e correct.
<nosrednaekim> s0undt3ch: yes, its .5.9.1
<Hobbsee> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<s0undt3ch> Hobbsee: each version of a package? or a kubuntu release?
<Hobbsee> s0undt3ch: huh?
<s0undt3ch> know if the temporary-crypt-setup has been solved on .10?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<s0undt3ch> Hobbsee: you made ubotu show me the release timings, but that's for kubuntu version, ie, gutsy, hardy, correct?
<Hobbsee> ah.  yes.
<s0undt3ch> k, so, hal .10 can still be included in gutsy
<Hobbsee> how do you figure that?
<s0undt3ch> I don't, I'm asking
<nosrednaekim> s0undt3ch: for a HIGHLY integral app like HAL, version bumps are pretty much prohibited
<nosrednaekim> even for bugs.
<s0undt3ch> well, my problem got solved, yet, kde still does not handle luks volumes, that's why I'm coding my own, and now works
<Hobbsee> s0undt3ch: so you didn't read the factoids, then.
<Hobbsee> hmmm, there was a luks patch, too
<s0undt3ch> most of the job is done, my app now only listen for cypto devices asks passwd and sends dbus message so hal can unlock the device
<s0undt3ch> but the Luks volume FS must be labeled so that mediamanager can ask us to mount it
<s0undt3ch> my next step is to also handle truecrypt crypto volumes
<s0undt3ch> but hal does not recognize these
<s0undt3ch> so that part will be a litle harder
<vorian> what is this error?
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45472/
<apachelogger> vorian: that's not the complete output
<apachelogger> you missed the important lines
<vorian> apachelogger, oopw
<vorian> oopS*
<vorian> sheesh
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45476/
<vorian> can't type
<apachelogger> vorian: still not enough :P
<apachelogger> just post the last 500 lines or somethin ;-)
<vorian> oh boy
<vorian> :D
<vorian> okie dokie
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45477/
<apachelogger> vorian: are you using -j* with make?
 * apachelogger still can't see the error
 * apachelogger runs over to jpatrick
<vorian> actually
<vorian> I'll have to continue this later
<apachelogger> jpatrick: dude, dude, dude, I has the most awesome patch for k3b :D
<vorian> got to run (angry wife)
<apachelogger> vorian: later
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you'll have to poke a core-dev
 * apachelogger runs over to Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/164537
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164537 in k3b "k3b missing ffmpeg decoder plugin" [Undecided,New]
<jpatrick> apachelogger: it'll be an idea to merge with debian at the same time
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ffmpeg being patent encumbered, we can't ship anything using it
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get a chance to review that dot article for akademy-es?
<Riddell> nixternal: let me look
<rouzic> Hi all :)
<rouzic> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> hi
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm... so we can have ffmpeg but not link against it? -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: if it makes loadable modules which can be separated into another package that's a possibility
<Riddell> nixternal: KDevelop4 -> KDevelop 4
<Riddell> same for koffice
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is
<apachelogger> just like with k3b-mp3
<apachelogger> there is k3b-ffmpeg
<Riddell> W: Unable to locate package k3b-ffmpe
<Riddell> W: Unable to locate package k3b-ffmpeg
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it gets introduced in my debdiff
<Riddell> nixternal: looks great
<Riddell> nixternal: mind and do the repost thing before posting
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> I will fix the kdev and koffice first
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, so it does
<Riddell> apachelogger: having two encumbered packages seems a bit silly though, maybe a combined k3b-mpeg?
<ryanakca> Riddell: k3b-i18n is in launchpad if you want to/can approve / sponsor it...
 * jpatrick filed that sync
<Riddell> ryanakca: bug number?
<ryanakca> bug 164520
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164520 in k3b-i18n "Please sync k3b-i18n 1.0.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164520
<jpatrick> and bug 163383
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163383 in k3b-i18n "Please sync k3b-i18n 1.0.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163383
<Riddell> hrm, duplicated, fooey
<jpatrick> I was first!
<ryanakca> jpatrick: Eeegad!
<apachelogger> lol
 * ryanakca goes for some lunch, bbiab
 * apachelogger start wondering about -mpeg
<apachelogger> Riddell: isn't ffmpeg supporting much more than just mpeg?
<apachelogger> wma for example
<Riddell> could be
<Riddell> but I can't think of a better name
<Riddell> k3b-extracodecs
<apachelogger> yeah, that one sounds good
<apachelogger> Riddell: shall I create a new diff?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah
<Riddell> nixternal: any idea what the latest dot submition is about?
<nixternal> the one that says at the bottom about Aaron telling him to do so?
<nixternal> KDE 4 Daily
<Riddell> yes
<jjesse> so nixternal how much snow did you get?
<jjesse> cause we basically had none
<Tm_T> meh
<nixternal> I have no clue...wasn't something I was going to hop on unless someone said something
<nixternal> jjesse: barely a dusting
<jjesse> car had some on it that was it
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> it all melted last night
<nixternal> it was snowing and the temp outside was 38F
<Tm_T> we have real winter atm
<nixternal> we have fake winter, it is just chilly
<jjesse> same here
<nixternal> could be like Missouri and Iowa yesterday, they had tornadoes during the day, and snow during the evening
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/DSC00031.JPG
<Riddell> http://canllaith.org/?p=52 aww, got to love jess
<nixternal> Riddell: hehe, you just seen that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: :))
<jjesse> Tm_T:  nice snow :)
<Riddell> although would have been interesting to learn how it is supported
<Tm_T> jjesse: see the sun!
<nixternal> Tm_T: where do you live? I love them woods with the sun shining through
<Tm_T> jjesse: yes, it's in its highest
<jjesse> wow
<Tm_T> nixternal: eastern Finland
<nixternal> nice
<jjesse> man i can't believe how cheap some of the computers that are on sale for tomorrow are
<nixternal> black friday..but you have to go get in line tonight
<jjesse> yeah that's why i'm shopping online
<Riddell> why black?
<jjesse> beacuse its the day all the stores go in the black and get out of the red
<Riddell> doesn't sound like good business practice to be making a loss all year until november :)
<jjesse> i don't know if that is still the case but that's why it is called black friday
<nixternal> ya, takes you out of the red and into the black in accounting terms
<nixternal> Riddell: they are going to be taking a loss this holiday season here as well I think
<nixternal> which is good, maybe people will start realizing that the holidays aren't about the gifts, and that there is a deeper meaning behind it all :)
<ryanakca> `:)
 * nixternal is just a grinch cuz he doesn't get presents
<ryanakca> hehe
 * ryanakca is sure we can all work something up... everybody put a buck into a pot and buy nixternal a shiny new book :)
<nixternal> oooh, make it an encryption book please :D
<ryanakca> :D
 * ryanakca liked "Crypto"... doesn't go deep into the details, but it's a nice history of cryptography (the great void before the 50s... to late 90s)... and it introduces some concepts/why you want it/etc to newcommers.... :)
<Riddell> because there were no computeres before the 50s?
<ryanakca> Riddell: hehe,
<ryanakca> sure... ok, the great void before the 70s... better?
 * ryanakca wonders if mvo would mind if I merged aptitude... I /just/ missed him.... and according to LP, nobody has tackled it yet...
<Riddell> could be tricky
<Riddell> of course kdiff3 is crying out for a merge
<ryanakca> Ah... herm.
<ryanakca> kdiff3 it is.
<ryanakca> Riddell: already done... bug 164402
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164402 in kdiff3 "Please sync kdiff3 0.9.92-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164402
<Riddell> oh, groovy
<Riddell> guess seb will get round to it in a moment
<Riddell> ryanakca: koffice might be unclaimed
 * ryanakca checks
<ryanakca> Riddell: wow, all that's different in aptitude is the control file... new dependency... different maintainer... and that's it :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: sounds do-able then
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 164537
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164537 in k3b "k3b missing ffmpeg decoder plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164537
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes... if the dependency hasn't been synced, (it doesn't exist in Ubuntu, yet) I guess I have to go requestsync? ( libcwidget-dev )
<Riddell> that's a new package ryanakca
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why it hasn't been synced
 * ryanakca does too
<coreymon77> yay! my gutsy cds came!
<Riddell> ryanakca: well you can still to the merge and it'll just not build until cwidget appears in main
<ryanakca> :D
<ryanakca> ok
<coreymon77> so, is rc1 any good?
<Riddell> coreymon77: the best KDE 4 so far
<coreymon77> havent gotten the chance to try
<coreymon77> im just waiting quite impatiently for kde4/mac to come out
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ok, one last thing (I hope)... Debian lists libncursesw5-dev as a depends, as well as libcwidget-dev... but, since libcwidget-dev depends on libncursesw5-dev, wouldn't listing libncursesw5-dev be redundent? (aka, can I drop it as a dependency since it's getting pulled by another dependency anyways?)
<coreymon77> as good as my mac is, there are still things that i miss from kde
<Riddell> ryanakca: anything to stop us just syncing aptitude from debian?
<coreymon77> i heard something yesterday about a new konv being out
<coreymon77> whats that about?
<Riddell> "Konversation 1.1 in the near future"
<coreymon77> oh
<claydoh> apachelogger: re: bug 164537, will that help enable m4a support?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164537 in k3b "k3b missing ffmpeg decoder plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164537
<coreymon77> i wonder how long it will take for that to get to macports
<apachelogger> claydoh: yep
<jpatrick> well, that's the forum troll happy
<claydoh> I am seeing a few questions/rants in kubuntuforums on this
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> apachelogger: thaks
<coreymon77> Riddell: is this the kde4 konv? or just a kde3 konv update?
<Riddell> coreymon77: that's kde 3
<coreymon77> Riddell: so its still gonna require x11
<ryanakca> Riddell: umm... doesn't look like it.
<Riddell> ryanakca: just file for a sync then and maybe forward the e-mail to mvo asking him to confirm
<ryanakca> Riddell: how do you forward the email generated by requestsync?
<Riddell> ryanakca: doesn't launchpad e-mail you about the bug being files?
<Riddell> you can just e-mail him directly
<ryanakca> yeah :)
 * ryanakca pokes requestsync
<Riddell> apachelogger: k3b patch looks good, uploading
<ryanakca> Anybody have some magic advice for requestsync?
<ryanakca> requestsync -s aptitude hardy
<ryanakca> aptitude doesn't appear to exist in Debian.
<Riddell> ryanakca: I just file bugs manually on the package and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<ryanakca> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: why do you have your name in the changelog for Czessi's upload?
<Riddell> Czessi: sorry, rejected package :(
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ping
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do you think there are things that cannot be handled (for legal or political reasons) that can be community provided ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: didn't I add "Sponsered for.." ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: sure, but why do that?
<jpatrick> ah, ok, I'll stop doing it
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I don't follow, anything can be community provided
<DaSkreech> Riddell: right I know :) but are there areas that it would near impossible for core devs to provide?
<Riddell> sure, libdvdcss
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<Riddell> well, that can't go in universe either really
<DaSkreech> I was thinking that it may be helpful to give support to a community of kinda rogue developers who don't need approval
<DaSkreech> Kinda in line with the gathering of wallpaper packs that kwwii and I were discussin
<Riddell> if it can be supported it should be done in the normal way
<DaSkreech> Yes I agree
<yuriy> 3
<Tm_T> no, 5
 * yuriy wishes X could detect accidental touchpad taps while typing
 * genii sips some coffee
<Tm_T> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<genii> OK, a question thats been bothering me a while now. Any way to have gnome, kde and xfce NOT use the same desktops configs and share menu items, etc etc?
<genii> Tm_T: :)
 * DaSkreech laughs
<Tm_T> ah, menu items, that
<Tm_T> that is million dollar question
<DaSkreech> genii: sure it's in the spec for the menus No one ever uses it though
<DaSkreech> It's part of freedesktop
<Tm_T> yup
<genii> Hmm
<genii> Because my usual habit is to install the gnome shipit cd/dvd then do of course kubuntu/xubuntu desktop install. but all the menus and desktops get mushed together etc etc
<DaSkreech> yeah I should talkto someone to see that's an option in KDE4
<genii> freedesktop available in 3.5.8 or so?
<genii> or is it more of a specification
 * genii googles
<genii> Hmm. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeDesktop   "This page does not exist yet" etc
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> http://www.freedesktop.org/
<DaSkreech> A bit more like it
<genii> going there now :)
<DaSkreech> My friend was writing a patch for Gnome
<DaSkreech>  The main reason he doesn't want to try KDE is that it will mess up his menu
<genii> So it's what allows kde3 and kde4 to have separate discrete menu areas, desktops, etc etc?
<genii> nvm, reading :)
<genii> It's frustratingly un-enlightening
<claydoh> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=31031
<claydoh> and
<claydoh> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=31035
<claydoh> for an option on the menu mess
<genii> Ah, thanks
<lucentdream> hello, can someone please confirm/disprove that konsole4 (rc1) is *very* sluggish? (e.g. compare "time cat /var/log/messages" to konsole3 times or run mc and scroll around) esp. with bitmap fonts? (discussion in #kde4-devel ongoing ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: ick! cwidget doesn't feel like building in hardy... herm.
<ryanakca> ... which would probably explain why it hasn't been synced into hardy yet.
<DaSkreech> lucentdream: What's the argument about?
<lucentdream> DaSkreech: konsole4 is ~4-5 times slower with vector fonts and ~20-30 times slower with bitmap fonts on my computer compared to konsole3
<DaSkreech> That's atouch slower
<lucentdream> and it's actually supposed to be faster than konsole3 ;-)
<DaSkreech> Yes I recall
<lucentdream> DaSkreech: could you test-drive it please? (with terminus font e.g.).. because it's not clear where the actual culprit lies :(
<DaSkreech> I don't have any machines with both on it right now
<DaSkreech> one <---- with kde4 and one 127.0.0.1 with kde3
<lucentdream> well given the factor of 20 with bitmap fonts you should notice it with out a bias :-)
<DaSkreech> It seems to work ok for me
<lucentdream> hmpf.. there has to be a reasonable explanation :(
<ryanakca> lucentdream: never... it's all in your head :D ... that's odd... I'll test it out for you when the RC1 packages are done :)
<DaSkreech> They aren't ?
<lucentdream> argh.. well it has to be my X server
<lucentdream> i just started konsole4 on a remote host and it's actually much faster than on ":0" ...sick
<lucentdream> (given that konsole3 is reasonable fast)
<lucentdream> and both run gutsy :P
<ryanakca> lucentdream: hmm... so you're saying that it's just your comp?
<DaSkreech> Well isn't konsole the slowest of the standard terminals ?
<DaSkreech> lucentdream: not to mention I recall a recent planet post with the relative speed of konsole4
<lucentdream> DaSkreech: if only "gnome-terminal" and "konsole" fall under standard terminals, yes ;)
<lucentdream> if xterm, aterm, * counts.. no ;)
<DaSkreech> and xterm
<DaSkreech> who ships with aterm ?
<lucentdream> dunno.. just a random term that popped in my head ;)
<lucentdream> DaSkreech: http://martin.ankerl.com/files/term-bench.png
 * DaSkreech eyes lucentdream
<stdin> hmm, I think I've come up with a script that should remove my ppa packages in favour of the ubuntu packaged version (doesn't actually do it yet tho). someone (decent with shell scripts) want to take a look and give back any thoughts? http://stdin.pastebin.com/d2dc1d9b1
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> that reminds me gwenview doesn't work in kde4
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: so you may become a member of kubuntu... cool?
<stdin> hopefully ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> If I was a council I would vote for you
<stdin> thanks :)
<jjesse> mmm turkey dinner
<jjesse> stdin: you have my vote as well
<stdin> :)
<Tm_T> meh
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-23
<Riddell> stdin: all new koffice2 on its way
<jjesse> hello Riddell
<Riddell> hola chico
<jjesse> happ turkey day :)
<Tm_T> ?
<jjesse> for those crazy americans that celebrate thanksgiving
<Tm_T> I see
<stdin> just because I can, I just finished a script that should convert users from my ppa to -backports (when all the packages have been backported)
<stdin> http://stdin.me.uk/code/revert.tar.gz
<nixternal> hola everyone!
<jjesse> hola rich
<stdin> should work, right now it just echo's the commands it would run at the end
<Riddell> jjesse: isn't this just the first turkey fest of two before the end of the year?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes, thanksgiving day we eat lots of turkey and watch football
<jjesse> and for christmas we eat a lot of turkey and do the same :)
<Tm_T> meh
<nixternal> I think I ate 3 or 4 pumpkins :)
<jjesse> i ate several pieces of pie
<Riddell> jjesse: those poor old fitba players
<jjesse> :)
 * stdin dgetlp's koffice2_1.9.95-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> stdin: pst, while you're doing that, put the latest webkit package in your archive
<Riddell> just, y'know, incase it's needed
<stdin> k
<ryanakca> in Please upload merge <sourcepackagename><version> (repository) from Debian <repository> (<component>) ... is <version> the Ubuntu or Debian version?
<Tm_T> who is our marble guy?
<Tm_T> marble
<Tm_T> marble: error while loading shared libraries: libgps.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tm_T> whopsie
<Tm_T> it should be libgps.so.16 I assume
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the context?
<ryanakca> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging#head-32f94fb74efce0c3a0123e984fc5292245272e32
<ryanakca> it could be either or... if I had to guess, I'd say debian, but... *shrugs*
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's the debian version (since it has no XubuntuY in it)
<Riddell> ryanakca: but if it's unclear, feel free to edit
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nods*, thanks...
<ryanakca> hmmm... aptitude's almost done... *twiddles*
 * ryanakca knocks on wood
<stdin> uhh, it'll take about 40mins to upload koffice2...
<nosrednaekim> wow.
<stdin> the .orig.tar.gz is 62.2MB
<Riddell> stdin: it's big (but still a fraction of openoffice)
<stdin> 18% done
<stdin> please don't ask me to do openoffice, my modem will die :p
<Tonio_> hi there !
<stdin> this time i've put the version number to -1~ppa1 (it'll be 1.9.95-0ubuntu0~ppa1), so when it get's in to -backports it should just update from that
<stdin> as ~ppa1 is less than ~gutsy1
<stdin> erm, greater than
<Riddell> stdin: so it won't update
<stdin> Riddell: so it will
<stdin> it wouldn't before because ~ppa1 was greater than ~gutsy1
<stdin> but I took 1 off the ubuntu revision this time
<stdin> so I don't have to add it to my insane "move-from-ppa-to-backports" script  http://stdin.me.uk/code/revert.tar.gz
<stdin> 65.3085% done upload btw
<stdin> and 3.3 seconds lag
 * Riddell uploads webkitkde and goes to bed
<stdin> koffice2 just finished uploading
<nixternal> jjesse: I updated Games.xml to include KSudoku and added all of the apps people would like more information on to the kubuntu-extras.xml in our hardy bzr repo, so remember to bzr up when you run in there next
<Jucato>  huh wha? O.o
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> happy turkey night nixternal!
<nixternal> mmm, turkey
<nixternal> you made me hungry aga
<nixternal> in
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!! *cough* !!!!!!!
<nixternal> Hobbsee!*!*! :)
<nixternal> haha
 * DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech>  Did I miss something?
<Jucato> yeah. you missed Hobbsee entering in all her glory and awesomeness
 * Hobbsee waves
<Tm_T> hi kids
<DaSkreech> baaah
<DaSkreech> nixternal: that's just disturbing
<DaSkreech> http://jaiku.com/image/49/avatar_39749_f.jpg?1195689540
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> lmao
<Jucato> tsk tsk... that chicken should be dressed
<ryanakca> can someone take a look at/sponsor bug 164616 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164616 in aptitude "Please upload merge aptitude aptitude 0.4.9-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164616
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ask mvo to sponsor that, methinks
<ryanakca> ok, will do :)
<stdin> heh, I'm hogging all the ppa buildds :)
<DaSkreech> how many machines do they have for ppa ?
<stdin> not sure how many physical machines
<stdin> the ppa buildds are xen based
<Jucato> that's another -10010110101101 for stdin... just for hogging ppa builds
<Tm_T> stdin <3
<Hobbsee> hm, i should throw more of kde thru
<Jucato> thru the window?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: marble familiar?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: not really
<Tm_T> okie
<Tm_T> can you run it?
<DaSkreech> has anyone used KVM ?
<Jucato> nixternal: I don't think you can use GNOME panel applets on Kicker, just as you can't use kicker applets on gnome-panel
<nixternal> I didn't think so, but someone told me they did/could
<nixternal> I wanted to be nice and not tell him bs
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i dont have kde4 installed
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no, not kde4 version
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah. you can let other people just do it for you :)
<vorian> hello :)  what's the branch for extragear-plasma?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Package: marble
<nixternal> trunk/extragear/plasma <- vorian
<vorian> ah!
<vorian> duh
<vorian> ty ty ty nixternal :)
<Tm_T> vorian: heh
<vorian> :)
<Hobbsee> kdetoys-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 FTBFS.  someone, pleasefix
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys-kde4/4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1/+build/451734
<Hobbsee> as did i386 build of kdemultimedia-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE
<Hobbsee> (on all arches, i expect)
<Hobbsee> everything else is pretty much dones.
<Hobbsee> -s
<stdin> SNAP!
<stdin> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10505563/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.kdetoys-kde4_4%3A3.96.0-1ubuntu1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stdin> I told Riddell about it a while ago
<stdin> same for multimedia
<Tm_T> oooh!
<Jucato> ooooh!
<Jucato> ponies!
<GoldenPony> :P
<DaSkreech> OMGWTFBBQPONIES? LOLWUT?
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<DaSkreech> Golden :)
<Jucato> golden fried :)
<DaSkreech> Or barbqued :)
<Jucato> dressed?
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<stdin> this one's my favourite:
<stdin> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<DaSkreech> dang it I don't like kittens :(
<Hobbsee> haha
<DaSkreech> but I don't have that many computers to install hardy
 * nixternal is running hardy and it is a slow beast right now
<Hobbsee> mine's fine, but i'm only selectively upgrading
<Jucato> still gutsy KDE4 :P
<Jucato> it's purring like a cat :D
<DaSkreech> prepoke?
<Hobbsee> besides, i'm partial to kittens.
<ryanakca> yay! FF crashed! :D
<coreymon77> guys, can anyone here help me out with mounting an osx partition on a dapper livecd in the support channel?
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Pffft
<Hobbsee> ...why dapper?  gutsy should do that by default, i expect
<DaSkreech> I can get Alt+ctrl+del to crash in Vista
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: man mount should help you
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: hehe
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: you using KDE4? SVN?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> (need to update later though... 2 days old...)
<Tm_T> ah!
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah, as soon as my dad goes back to work after Thanksgiving vacation... i'm getting RC1 :D
<Jucato> get svn :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: svn+dialup doesn't work well
<nosrednaekim> I tried once XD
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> :/
<DaSkreech> svn up
<DaSkreech> beep beep Boop boop schhhhwwwwwiing Bong bong
<stdin> only one big d/l with svn, that's why it's so good
<Jucato> the initial checkout is a beast... co'ing kdebase took longer than compiling it :)
<Tm_T> yup
<DaSkreech> Still thinks gentoo with distcc is rad
<Tm_T> but it's fun to wait!
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... I did it at a freinds house...
<stdin> you can use distcc (and icecc) on kubuntu too
 * nosrednaekim <3 cmake
<stdin> used it last time I compiled kde svn
<stdin> (2 laptops and 1 desktop)
<stdin> and the icecc-monitor kept me happy with status info
<DaSkreech> !info icecc
<ubotu> icecc: distributed compiler (client and server). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-2 (gutsy), package size 291 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<Jucato> icecream
<DaSkreech> What's the claim to fame for icecc?
<Jucato> used by KDE?
<Jucato> during hackfests/meetings (I think)
<DaSkreech> ah that's ice cream
<Jucato> unless I'm mistaken (which I usually am)
 * DaSkreech smiles at Jucato
 * Tm_T goes compiling KDE4
 * Jucato goes for lunch
<Tm_T> Jucato: you're not on #ubuntu-ops ? or #ubuntu-irc ?
<nixternal> Tm_T: what is -irc?
<DaSkreech> I was too stunned to ask
<nixternal> I have heard of -ops, but not -irc
 * DaSkreech is astounded by working on a KDE project where the stuff doesn't work in KDE
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me I need to report that konqueror bug that stops me from reporting konqueror bugs
<nixternal> what project is that?
<Tm_T> for irc ops in ubuntu space, loco channels etc, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelOperators
<DaSkreech> mateedit
<nixternal> Tm_T: so the -irc is pretty much the same as -ops then i take it..nothing special about it
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> -ops is only for channels that IrcCouncil can handle
<Tm_T> (they are not running any loco channels etc)
<Tm_T> namely, for these people (excluding xubuntu?) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCOperators
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<Tm_T> like, you don't really see users asking ban to be removed in -irc, because it's not for that really
<stdin> wooh, koffice2 seems to have built
<stdin> ugg, why do these language-pack people insist on locking the i386 buildds for hours at a time?
<stdin> with nearly 300 packages....
<Hobbsee> because they like to
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: did you ever get kdenetwork to build?
<Hobbsee> kdenetwork wont build yet
<stdin> I'd have to backport libvncserver-dev to my ppa, and I'd have to make sure it'll be backported for real too
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh its a ppa issue?
<CPrgmSwR2> So you can compile it from source just fine?
<stdin> no
<Hobbsee> may as well get it from hardy, when it goes thru NEW
<Tm_T> mmh
<Tm_T> CPrgmSwR2: I'll look at it
<CPrgmSwR2> okay thnx
<CPrgmSwR2> Tm_T: would you like the error message I get?
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: the package needs libvncserver-dev from hardy, but I'd need to make sure that it get's backported to gutsy-backports too. don't want to risk conflicting too bad with ubuntu's repos
<Tm_T> err you get errors?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<Tm_T> why didn't you say so
<CPrgmSwR2> Tm_T: wouldn't their be an error if something didn't build
<CPrgmSwR2> Or in otherwords how could something not build without an error
<Tm_T> 0551 < CPrgmSwR2> I don't have the error message but basically it will not compile
<Tm_T> CPrgmSwR2: you sorta fooled me :p
<Tm_T> CPrgmSwR2: but yes, show me the error
<CPrgmSwR2> Sorry
<Tm_T> aah, is that it?
<CPrgmSwR2> It looks like from #kde4-devel that QCA is out of date
<Tm_T> meh
<CPrgmSwR2> which is a kubuntu issue
<CPrgmSwR2> I think I will just wait until kde4 is released to continue development of kollagame
<Tm_T> not needed
<CPrgmSwR2> I relize its not needed
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> nooo
<Tm_T> don't say that
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just having issue finding a good setup
<stdin> hmm, now why is "0~svn27674-0~ppa1" less than "0~svn27674"
<stdin> surely the -0 make's it greater than
<stdin> huh, it's the ~ppa1 that makes it less...
<Hobbsee> correct
<CPrgmSwR2> the 1 mabye
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0~svn27674-0~ppa1 lt 0~svn27674-0 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> ~ is less than any other character
<stdin> yeah, but I thought the -0 would make it greater than no revision
<Hobbsee> true, yes.
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on
<stdin> it's 0~svn..., that's why (I think)
<CPrgmSwR2> is kubuntu going to release a kde4 cd on December 12 or not until hardy is released?
<stdin> not 0.???~svn
<Tm_T> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 1-0 eq 1 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<CPrgmSwR2> which one?
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: we'll see
<Hobbsee> stdin: "-0" is equal to ""
<stdin> I see
<Hobbsee> see the terminal output
<stdin> yeah, I'm using dpkg --compare-versions to check too (ever since I saw you do it a while ago :p)
<Hobbsee> :)
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: release
<CPrgmSwR2> huh
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: you asked if there would be a reelase when KDE4 ships ?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> will I asked if their would be a cd-rom release
<CPrgmSwR2> or a very easy way to install kde4 because I am having all sorts of issues with finding a good kde4 setup
<GoldenPony> damn hardy.
<stdin> well, at least I got koffice2 built
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<Jucato> yay?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> oooh GoldenPoney morphed into Hobbsee!!!
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: how about amarok?
<stdin> hmm, I wonder
<coreymon77> you guys know anything able target disk mode and firewire in here, if so, please help me out in the support channel
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: looks like that'll fail anyway https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/amarok2/+builds
<Hobbsee> neat....
<Hobbsee> i didnt think ssh was so painless!
 * stdin <3 ssh
<stdin> and especially sshfs :D
<Jucato> ssshhhh!
<Jucato> :)
<CPrgmSwR2> CMake Error: Could not find Ruby
<CPrgmSwR2> I get this error for amarok
<Tm_T> heh
<CPrgmSwR2> I installed libruby
<Jucato> ruby-dev package (forgot the name
<Jucato> !info libruby-dev
<ubotu> Package libruby-dev does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> bah
<Tm_T> apt-get build-dep amarok ?
<Jucato> amarok2?
<Tm_T> that works too
<Tm_T> either way
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: the real error is "/build/buildd/amarok2-2.0.0~svn693037/po/ar/CMakeLists.txt:2: Unknown CMake command "kde4_create_po_files"."  and I don't know enough about cmake to attempt to fix that
<CPrgmSwR2> I can't get paste the ruby error here
<CPrgmSwR2> so I can't figure that next part out
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: install ruby? (ruby1.8-dev)
<Jucato> yay for naming conventions :)
<stdin> I just ran "dpkg -l|grep ruby|grep "\-dev"" to get that
<stdin> if it's a -dev package, I probably have it installed
<Jucato> ah, libruby1.8, ruby1.8, ruby1.8-dev... nice :)
<Jucato> heheh
<CPrgmSwR2> I got past it finally
<CPrgmSwR2> CMake Error: Could not find REQUIRED package Kcddb
<CPrgmSwR2> now I am stuck on this error
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: if what you're compiling usually complains about missing packages, try looking for the -dev version of those packages
<Jucato> automake is usually more specific, it says missing headers instead of package
<CPrgmSwR2> there isn't a folder called kcddb
<Jucato> but in this case.. hm...
<stdin> !find kcddb
<ubotu> Found: libkcddb1
<Jucato> I ran into that 2 months ago.. forgot how I did it
<CPrgmSwR2> svn up I think solved the problem
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh... I need to install kdemultimedia
 * CPrgmSwR2 goes to compile kdemultimedia
<Jucato> and libcddb2-dev needs to be installed in order to build libkcddb I think
<CPrgmSwR2> kdemultimedia is at 11%
 * Jucato wished he had better luck w/ kdenetwork...
<CPrgmSwR2> its a QCA issue
<CPrgmSwR2> someone needs to update that package in ubuntu
<Tm_T> stdin: ohoy
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: can you update QCA
<stdin> que?
<CPrgmSwR2> Can you update the package QCA for kdenetwork
<stdin> I can't touch the ubuntu repos
<Tm_T> stdin: did you build kdenetwork with qca?
<stdin> Tm_T: well it build-deps on libqca2-dev
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: can you provide the newest qca package in your ppa archive
<stdin> so guess so
<Tm_T> stdin: yes, which doesn't build on current svn it seems
<Tm_T> meh
<stdin> besides, it needs libvncserver-dev (>= 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1)
<Tm_T> true
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: kdemultimedia is now compiling
<CPrgmSwR2> or amarok I mean
<CPrgmSwR2> I didn't get that error about kde4_create_po_files or whatever it was
<CPrgmSwR2> did you install kdepim
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean kdepimlibs
<Tm_T> it must be installed before anything else except kdeliba
<Tm_T> s
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: do you have amarok2 depending on kdemultimedia?
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: I'm sure the debian guys know what packages depend on what :p
<stdin> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/amarok2/+builds < not my built
<CPrgmSwR2> hmm...
<stdin> that's from hardy
<stdin> I'll tell you it's build-deps in a sec...
<stdin> Build-Depends: cdbs, cmake, debhelper (>=5), quilt, kdelibs5, kdelibs5-dev, libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev, libtag1-dev (>> 1.4), libmysqlclient15-dev, libpq-dev, libxine-dev, libsdl1.2-dev, libvisual-0.4-dev, ruby, ruby1.8-dev
<stdin> that's amarok2
<CPrgmSwR2> yep no kdemultimedia
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats the issue
<CPrgmSwR2> wait
<CPrgmSwR2> where is kdebase?
<stdin> so "kde4_create_po_files"  is defined in kdemultimedia?
<CPrgmSwR2> I think its defined in kdebase
<stdin> hmm
<CPrgmSwR2> looking for it now
<CPrgmSwR2> going to take a while
<CPrgmSwR2> using grep -R kde4_create_po_files *
<CPrgmSwR2> hmm....
<CPrgmSwR2> I cannot find it
<stdin> well that needs to be fixed before we can try to build it
<CPrgmSwR2> I cannot find that declare anywhere on my system
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh I know why
<DaSkreech> Jucato: google search for krushdays
<CPrgmSwR2> that has to do with language stuff
<Jucato> DaSkreech: tomorrow
<CPrgmSwR2> And I don't have po = polish encoding installed
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It's a 4 second query :)
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: still here
<stdin> I'm always here
<stdin> even when I'm not
<stdin> :)
<CPrgmSwR2> anyways its a translation thing
<stdin> I know
<stdin> po = translations
 * Jucato thinks that's what the "po" means
<Jucato> bah.. need to type faster
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: it probably requires a translation package
<stdin> well, if you find what one I can get it to build :p
<DaSkreech> http://www.google.com.jm/search?q=krushdays&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Hobbsee> it be borken.
<stdin> I have a feeling that will be but one of many errors for amarok2 anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: amarok2 should build just fine for you
<DaSkreech> What's Ampache?
<stdin> I'm sure I could get it to build on my pc, but that's not the point ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> # ome/kde-devel/kde/src/KDE/extragear/multimedia/k3b/libk3b/videodvd/k3bvideodvd.cpp:29:32: error: dvdread/dvd_reader.h: No such file or directory
<CPrgmSwR2> okay where do I get dvd_reader.h
<stdin> !find dvdread/dvd_reader.h
 * stdin guesses libdvdread-dev
<ubotu> File dvdread/dvd_reader.h found in libdvdread-dev
<stdin> let's see
<stdin> WOOH!
<stdin> :)
<DaSkreech> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=KDE4+krushdays&btnG=Search&meta=
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ha ha ha ha
<stdin> heh
<stdin> guess google gets a lot of searches for "kde 4 crashes"
<CPrgmSwR2> http://fbsd.za.net/2007/06/04/kde4-crashes-applications-beautifully/ <--- this is interesting
<DaSkreech> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=KDE4+krushday&btnG=Search&meta=
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: indeed
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Problem is when the program fixes itself
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh oops
<CPrgmSwR2> it could peice itself back together
<CPrgmSwR2> 70% on amarok
<DaSkreech> does anyone know if the *buntu kernels have linmodem support ?
<CPrgmSwR2> I didn't know linmodem exists
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah 95% on amarok
<DaSkreech> I hate telling people they have to recompile the kernel just to go online
<DaSkreech>  :-(
<CPrgmSwR2> they need to have a standard for modem communication
<CPrgmSwR2> 99%
<DaSkreech> there is
<DaSkreech> it just only works with Windows
<CPrgmSwR2> and linux can't use it?
<DaSkreech> Kinda
<DaSkreech> Linmodem :)
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> does it work well
<DaSkreech> For some chipsets
<CPrgmSwR2> wow amarok2 rocks
<Jucato> yay! here comes the pony!!
 * GoldenPony nickers
 * Tm_T hides
<GoldenPony> back to gutsy
<Jucato> heh :)
<GoldenPony> where all this stuff is not installed.
<DaSkreech> KnicKers?
<DaSkreech> That's got to be the silliest name for a team every
<DaSkreech> ever
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!! *chokes* *coughs* *swallows* !!!!!!!!!
 * DaSkreech waves at Jucato
<Jucato> ~~~~\o/~~~~~
 * Jucato drowning in the waves
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: wave wave!!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> ~~~~~~~~~
<Jucato> __/+\___  here lies Jucato...
 * DaSkreech throws a surfboard
<Jucato> _o/ \o/ \o_  DaSkreech's cheering squad
<DaSkreech> How?
<DaSkreech> Oh you underlined everything
<DaSkreech> Heehee
 * DaSkreech hula dances
<DaSkreech> Niht all
<Tm_T> meh
<Sime> is it just me or is mounting USB sticks etc really screwed up.
<Sime> I'm seeing two popup windows. One of which is coming from root, while the other is from my login.
<Tm_T> nixternal: yo
<nixternal> yo yo
<Tm_T> nixternal: "Umm, I thought you were already a member!?!?" made me smile wide :))
<Tm_T> we have surprisingly many non-members here :)
<nixternal> no doubt
<Tm_T> like me
<Jucato> and non-functioning members like me :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Jucato> nixternal?!?! O.o
<Jucato> what are you doing up this late/early?
<nixternal> I just got lost in KDE 4...and I did the freakin' unthinkable
<Tm_T> yes?
<Hobbsee> what, replaced vista?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: stop reading my mind
<nixternal> no, thank god :p
<Jucato_> nixternal: seems like I was a bit wrong. or at least according to hydrogen, building with BUILD_TYPE=release should be faster than debugfull
<Jucato_> I built w/ no BUILD_TYPE, which according to wiki.kde.org, defaults to relwithdebinfo..
<Jucato_> does feel faster...
<Jucato_> but I don't have benchmarks :O)
<Jucato_> oops! I did an mhb.. I meant :)
<stdin> mornin'
<Tm_T> hi stdin
<Jucato_> yo stdin
<stdin> oh joy, I love waking up to failed to build emails  :p
<Tm_T> hah
<stdin> hmm, now that is strange...
<stdin> "libqtwebkit-dev: Depends: libqtwebkit0d (< 0~svn27674-0~ppa1.1~) but 0~svn27674-0gutsy1 is to be installed"
<stdin> why is the -dev older than the lib?
<Hobbsee> mmm...shiniy.
<stdin> I suppose a better question would be "why wasn't the new -dev built?" :/
 * stdin is flummuxed and gets coffee
<stdin> and the language pack people are *still* blocking the i386 ppa buildds...
<Jucato_> :P
<stdin> only another 60 to go
<Hobbsee> stdin: what were you looking boosted?
<stdin> Hobbsee: huh?
<Hobbsee> or you're just whining about the state of ppa in general?
<stdin> Hobbsee: well, that :p and I have no clue why the lib and lib-dbg packages were built but not the lib-dev
<stdin> and all I did was bump the version
<stdin> AHH, I know why now
<stdin> the -dev is an _all.deb, those are built on i386 and the i386 version hasn't built because the language pack people have hoarded it for the last few hours
 * stdin feels better now he's solved the puzzle
<milos> hello, i have a bug to report, who do i turn to?
<milos> all right, i`ll just write it down here, then paste it to the ubuntu-devel - because the same thing happens in both distro variants
<milos> So, my box is: asus nforce2 mobo, nvidia geforcefx5600 (asus), 512mb ram etc
<milos> when i boot from the desktop installer cd, and try to install using the first option, the screen filckers when the installer goes into X
<milos> so, i tried to set the resolution to something lower - like 800x600x16 in the first prompt, and choosing "safe vga mode"
<milos> but the same thing happens!
<milos> resolution is 1920xsomething (i can check that on my monitor OSD menu)
<JJtech> my box is AMD64bit athlonFX 4000+ , 1.5g RAM, 2 SATA 80gb, 1 EIDE 40gb, nforce430 mainboard, geForce 8400GS video card       what shud i do to take full effects and optimal settings??
<Hobbsee> ...
 * Jucato huggles Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> why would we have a bug tracker, just to report bugs on irc instead?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I can sing bugreports!
<Hobbsee> oh no...
 * Tm_T likes singing
<stdin> Hobbsee: \sh set him it the direction of launchpad anyway
<\sh> Hobbsee, most people don't know anything about reporting and bugs and bugtracker...consumers only...if it's broken, they want to give it back ,-)
<Hobbsee> yeah, but most consumers wont try to return a bought piece of clothing at the individual register - instead, they do it at the big register marked "customer service"
<Riddell> mhb: what's that key called that the -fvisibility patch broke in qt 3?
<stdin> now that was odd
<stdin> couldn't login as stdin then, had to get a staffer to help :p
<Riddell> apachelogger__: is there a recent snapshot of amarok2 we could package?
<Riddell> stdin: you're now giving away that you're from somewhere in England :)
<stdin> B'ham actually
<Riddell> stdin: not another one of these wolveslug people I've actually met?
<stdin> no :p
<stdin> I'd be in sblug (if i was in a lug that is)
<Mez> stdin, didnt know you were a brummie
<Mez> Riddell, to answer your amarok2 question
<Mez> <markey> there is none
<Mez> <markey> it's too unstable still
<stdin> Mez: yeah, have been all my life :p
<Riddell> Mez: meh
<Mez> stdin, same here till I moved to Reading
<Mez> lol
<Mez> and why are you not part of sblug ?
<stdin> just never joined
<Mez> aw :( but it's a nice lug
<stdin> I may join up one day
<Mez> lol - I'm freenode's contact for them
<stdin> heh, so I see
<Mez> we might have to meet up for a drink at some point when I head back up ;)
<stdin> yeah :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you give back kdebase-workspace 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu2~gutsy1 on mad64?
<Riddell> amd64 too
<Mez> Riddell, I think mad64 is a better name
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how'd our gutsy ones do?
<Mez> Hobbsee, so you now have your ubuntu-archive powers?
<Hobbsee> Mez: i've had ubuntu-archive for a while, but can do close to nothing with them.
<Hobbsee> these are buildd-admin
<Mez> ah ... lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: gutsy is just stuck on that amd64 one
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> hm, doesnt look like much of hardy is left to go
<Riddell> hardy is mostly done
<Riddell> I still need to backport the rest to gutsy though
<apachelogger__> Riddell: I'll drop an alpha release as soon as amarok is somewhat useable
<apachelogger__> but as of now we are missing a lot of stuff in the playlist section
<Mez> nixternal, ping
<Riddell> motu Q&A in 15 mins in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> speaking of which, apachelogger__ when will you apply for MOTU?
<apachelogger__> Riddell: soon
<apachelogger__> maybe 2 weeks
 * apachelogger__ is quite busy with exams right now
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: yeah the "+ #3214" is the svn version
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: ok. thanks
<stdin> Riddell: are you planning on backporting libvncserver (0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1) to gutsy for kdenetwork-kde4 ?
<Riddell> stdin: if that's what's needed
<stdin> Riddell: well it says "Missing dependencies: libvncserver-dev (>= 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1)" so if you're ok I'll put that in my ppa
<stdin> *ok with that...
<Riddell> stdin: please do
<Jucato> hm.. PPA's don't have components/sections do they?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please do some archive new, in particular for the libvncserver stuff, if it's not already done
<Hobbsee> then we can have kde 4 :)
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, hardy's so unstable at the moment that i suspect i'll use the gutsy variant
<stdin> Jucato: no, just release
<Jucato> stdin: okies :)
<stdin> Jucato: they have sections, like "libs" and "kde", but no -backports or the like
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nothing about vnc in hardy New
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, so libvncserver got cleared from binary new?  cool.
<Jucato> stdin: ah no, I meant something that would be like: deb http://stdins_godly_repo/ubuntu gutsy kde4, and then deb http::/stdins_godly_repo/ubuntu gutsy konversation
<Jucato> just wondering coz, everyone who's going to use your ppa for kde4 rc1 will have everything else that you put up there :)
<stdin> Jucato: ahh, no, nothing line that. there was main/restricted/universe/multiverse, but someone decided to splat them app together
<Jucato> (which could also limit what you could upload to your ppa...)
<Jucato> I see...
<stdin> Jucato: I did put all the other stuff in universe so I could keep them separate, but that got rained on by LP
<Jucato> oh well. just wondering :)
<Jucato> lovely :)
<stdin> I have made a "tool" to remove all my ppa stuff, replace it with the proper version and convert the kde package to the -backports version when it's all done tho :)
<stdin> and it's not even *that* complicated :p
<Jucato> too bad though, it would have been nice :)
<Jucato> custom repo components...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you give back kdepim_3.5.7enterprise20070926-1ubuntu3.dsc ?
<stdin> would have made things easier
<Riddell> erm no
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you give back kdebase-runtime/4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1 ?
<Jucato> easier, safer, more stable :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if tha'ts hwat you asked me to give back before, yes.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did it not work?
<stdin> Jucato: but not "simple" enough apparently ;)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's still failed to build, not needs building
 * Hobbsee tries again
<Hobbsee> Riddell: give me a yell if it falls over again.  sometimes soyuz loses info, etc.
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: you should have put a Conflicts: libk3b-mp3 for -extracodecs!
<DaSkreech> stdin: can you mail me that script?
<DaSkreech> assuming no passwords :)
<stdin> the "move to -backports" script?
<DaSkreech> yes
<stdin> DaSkreech: just download it :) http://stdin.me.uk/code/revert.tar.gz (it's a script and some other text files)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you give back kdebase-kde4 in gutsy-backports?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what, again?
<Hobbsee> oh, that was -runtime before
<Riddell> Hobbsee: -runtime done
<Riddell> this one was in main, sigh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: given back
<Riddell> lets hope that works, we may have to wait until publisher runs and really puts it into universe
<nixternal> Mez: pong?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nixternal!!!! :)
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> heh, 5 minutes to noon :)
<Jucato> haha :)
<Jucato> 5 minutes to 2am :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<nixternal> isn't it past your bedtime?
<Jucato> I finally got system sounds in KDE4.. but lost all icons... and I consider that a lot worse :/
<nixternal> :)
<DaSkreech> I got system sounds in KDE4 :)
<Jucato> waaaay past...
 * nixternal does too
<Jucato> no wait.. lately I've been sleeping around 3am...
<Jucato> I just updated today. before that, no system sounds
<Jucato> no startup, minimize, maximize, etc. sounds
<nixternal> ahh, I hate them sounds..that is so winme
<DaSkreech> Yeah I can see sound packs shipping soon
<DaSkreech> Man I hope themes are easier under KDE4 :(
<nixternal> how is it I have never had a problem with themes?
<Jucato> coz you know what to do? :)
<nixternal> they have always just worked for me
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> every tarball usually comes with a readme that tells you exactly what to do
<Jucato> the kde theming system (specially the theme manager) needs a lot of work to be usable for mere mortals.
<Jucato> that's coming from the guy who wrote the doc for theming :)
<Jucato> heh you just got the good tarballs..
<Jucato> oh and kde-look isn't helping either... practically no QA :/
<DaSkreech> He probably made them :-P
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> wouldn't be surprised :)
<nixternal> I suck at artwork, so you will never see a theme from me
<Jucato> s/made/packaged/\
<Jucato> better? :)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> now that I have done
<nixternal> but only to share it with the rest of the world
<nixternal> ya ya yo yo wheeeeeee
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> oh, looks like I am a Linux+ editor now :)
<nixternal> so, start paying $15 USD to read my articles!
<Jucato> o.O
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I can wait for this semester to be over with already...I will have so much free time I won't know what to do with myself :)
<Jucato> don't do anything with yourself. do something for ________ :D
<jpatrick> Riddell: bug 164724 awaiting upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164724 in k3b "k3b-extracodecs missing conflicts and replaces" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164724
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> jpatrick: looks good, uploading
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks
<DaSkreech> Night Jucato
<Jucato> going to bed DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Aren't you?
<Jucato> not yet
<innovati> I've noticed an ubuntu color palette in inkscape and I'm wondering if this is an official colour palette and if so, how important it is to kubuntu artists?
<rouzic> hi all
<rouzic> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> rouzic: ?
<rouzic> Tm_T: i have a kopete's bug :)
<rouzic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45395/
<Tm_T> yay
<rouzic> Tm_T: kopete crashes 5 times today
<rouzic> Tm_T: in 2/3 hours
<Tm_T> rouzic: and if you disable nowlistening plugin...
<rouzic> Tm_T: crashes with the plugin disconnect
<Tm_T> rouzic: and trace of that?
<rouzic> Tm_T: kopete with the plugin enable
<Tm_T> rouzic: no, I need trace of crash without plugin
<rouzic> Tm_T: okas :)
<rouzic> Tm_T: now xD
<Tm_T> ?
<rouzic> Tm_T: crashes without plugin now
<Tm_T> interesting
<rouzic> Tm_T: arg, sorry, no disable :s
<ryanakca> wow... 55.4% of those surveyed use an Ubuntu variant... http://www.surveymonkey.com/sr.aspx?sm=WE9PoU_2bO_2b9Incc1aPjQTMvqIHQ7sZ6Y5sA1yP920aDE_3d
<ryanakca> (at work... 56.1% at home)
<jpatrick> Riddell: since we've added support for LUKS in kdebase, could you get kryptomedia past NEW?
<buz> jpatrick: did you actually get it to work on hardy?
<buz> or gutsy for that matter
<Tm_T> Jucato: poke
<Jucato> semi-poke-back
<Jucato> going to bed in a minute
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes, quickie
<jpatrick> buz: the cryptosetup thing ruined my usb.
<Jucato> yep?
<Tm_T> Jucato: you used KDE4 with and without debug?
<buz> jpatrick: what do you mean by ruined
<Jucato> Tm_T: debugfull and release
<Tm_T> Jucato: real difference?
<jpatrick> buz: couldn't do anything to it
<Jucato> release is a bit faster. haven't checked the size of the dirs
<buz> thats really weird
<buz> it might break usb storage detection but other than that?
<jpatrick> had to format to get it back
<Tm_T> Jucato: okie, I have massive loads all the time without cpu or disk usage
<Jucato> Tm_T: I really don't have benchmarks or metrics to prove it. but it feels faster
<Tm_T> and sluggggish
<buz> jpatrick: well obviously you would ;)
<Jucato> debugfull?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> noo
<Jucato> ah
<Tm_T> debug
<Jucato> er
 * Jucato didn't use debug.. used "release"
<buz> without kryptomedia or pmount, the system wont even know theres something on there
<buz> (which is the whole point of encrypted storage)
<Tm_T> Jucato: anyway, there's some weird going on I afraid, but I don't know what
<Jucato> perfect for #kde4-krush :)
<Tm_T> almost like software accelerated desktop
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Sun come up yet?
<Jucato> in an hour or so
<Tm_T> Jucato: thanks and have good sleep
<Jucato> Tm_T: my laptop only uses Mesa for OpenGL :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: well I have proper acceleration, and as said, no cpu usage
<Tm_T> ooh!
<Tm_T> there is
<Tm_T> in spikes
<buz> Tm_T: what graphics card
<Tm_T> nvidia fx5700
<buz> oh, i had kinda hoped you'd use intel :P
<buz> because so far, i havent been able to get it to do much at all in kde4
<Tm_T> umm no, actually nvidia 6600GT
<Tm_T> but Xorg seems to hog cpu in spikes, but still, that wouldn't explain all sluggers...
<buz> what scheduler
<buz> i find that going to a kernel with low-latency desktop scheduler has helped my system in fringe cases
<Tm_T> scheduler?
<buz> yeah
<buz> the standard scheduler is sort of not really desktop oriented ;)
<buz> i swear i have had enough of this lousy cable
<buz> for months now it stops working about 5 times a day for 1minute
<buz> first thing on monday i'm going to get vdsl
<Tm_T> sooo
<Tm_T> what I can do with this scheduler issue?
<Tm_T> I'm not familiar with it
<buz> basically you can force the kernel to distribute cpu power more "fairly" (i think time slices are shorter that way)
<buz> or maybe its just placebo
<Tm_T> but that would not solve the root of this issue
<buz> probablynot
<Tm_T> oh well
<Tm_T> back in KDE3
<hunger> Where can I get the Qt4 SQL plugins? They are not in libqt4-sql:-(
<Riddell> hunger: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4.3.2 not enough for you?
<DaSkreech> night
<hunger> Riddell: Nope. That is the lib that loads plugins. Not much use without them.
<hunger> Riddell: I'm building qt4 myself. I'll provide a diff if that works out.
<Riddell> hunger: but it links against libpq and libmysqlclient
<hunger> Riddell: Dunno. I tried using QtSql to open a sqlite DB and got an error about the plugin not being installed.
<hunger> Riddell: On my other linux system there is /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers and that is missing in ubuntu, so I assume that is the problem.
<hunger> OTOH my code might be broken;-)
<hunger> Riddell: You might be right: ubuntu's libQtSql links to all kind of DB libs, the libQtSql in gentoo does not. Maybe the stuff is builtin.
<hunger> Riddell: You *ARE* right:-( Damn... that implies that my code is buggy:-(
<ryanakca> hmm.. RC1 still in progress?
<nixternal> hunger: I am trying to build Decibel 0.5 but it crashes out at the end -> http://pastebin.com/m2966dbb1 if you get a chance to take a look at what I might be missing
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-24
<daskreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<nixternal> howdy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee, nixternal
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
<Jucato> sushi :)
<nixternal> mmm sushi
<Jucato> yeah...
<nixternal> have you ever checked out tastymenu?
<Jucato> about 2 months ago yeah
<nixternal> pretty nice
<nixternal> I like it better than kickstart/kde4 menu
<Jucato> I forgot to make a review of the 3 menu replacements + k menu
<Jucato> kickoff :)
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> or did they rename it?
<nixternal> I knew it was something with kick in it
<jjesse> hello
<nixternal> kickoff
<Jucato> jjjjjjesse!!!
<nixternal> kickstart is the stuff ubuntu created for udev right?
<nixternal> wasabi jjesse
<Jucato> !upstart | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jucato> that one?
<jjesse> on my nokia while wife is watching tv
<nixternal> ahh, that's it
<Jucato> jjesse: n800?
<nixternal> why did I say udev?
<Jucato> (duh n810 isn't out yet...)
<nixternal> I meant init
<Jucato> :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Is their a kubuntu hardy cd-rom out that has just kde4?
<nixternal> nope
<Jucato> nada
<nixternal> won't be either, only a gutsy one per openweek
<CPrgmSwR2> or can you upgrade to kubuntu hardy and put only kde4 on it
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: I use gutsy as my base for kde4, and no kde3 at all :)
<jjesse> Jucato: yes n800
 * Jucato had to install qt3 though.. forgot why
<CPrgmSwR2> konversation won't work without it
<Jucato> well I haven't gotten around to compiling any kde3 app :)
<CPrgmSwR2> So you setup a kde4 only box with gutsy?
<Jucato> what I mean is that it was pulled as a dependency for something
<Jucato> oh yeah, it was pulled for libpoppler-qt4-dev... weird..
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: yep. on my lappy
<Jucato> jjesse: coolness :)
<CPrgmSwR2> How did you pull in kde4 only though and where did you pull it in from?
<Jucato> how are you connected to IRC? native n800, ssh to desktop or remote desktop/vnc/nx?
<Jucato> jjesse: ^^^^
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: svn of course :)
 * jjesse wonders if kde works on the n800
<Jucato> jjesse: yes!
<CPrgmSwR2> ah!, where you able to update QCA to compile kdenetwork?
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: that I haven't tried :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Someone needs to fix that package
<Jucato> jjesse: although I heard from a reliable source that the input method isn't really that polished yet
<jjesse> Jucato: it does?
<jjesse> Hmm
<daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: read Digg
<Jucato> jjesse: yes it does. unfortunately the input methods are really built around Hildon.. so...
<Jucato> jjesse: let me get you links :)
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> daskreech top story or search for kde4?
<Jucato> jjesse: even n770 afaik
<Jucato> jjesse: http://dot.kde.org/1190138021/
<daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: the linux section
<daskreech> about 1/3 of the articles are kde4 recently
<daskreech> the comments show great interest
<daskreech> both from Windows and Gnome users
<jjesse> Cool thk have to try ut out
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<Jucato> jjesse: lemme know what you experience :)
<jjesse> Will do
<Jucato> jjesse: I have yet to see someone install Qtopia on it though...
<Jucato> jjesse: I'm planning to get me an N810 early next year
<daskreech> hi hunger_t_
<Jucato> (will probably do the kde too.. if I have a big enough card)
<CPrgmSwR2> daskreech do you have the ability to update packages for kubuntu/ubuntu?
<daskreech> Nope
<CPrgmSwR2> who does?
<somerville32> Anyone does. You just need a sponsor if you don't have upload rights.
<CPrgmSwR2> somerville32 I am tring to find someone who will update QCA so that kdenetwork will build
<Jucato> he's looking for someone who will actually package it, not someone who'll upload his package :)
<CPrgmSwR2> As I understand its going to have to be done in order for the kde4 cd to be released
<CPrgmSwR2> or kopete will be mising
<CPrgmSwR2> that would suck
<daskreech> It would
<daskreech> I'm using Kopete4 now and it's not that bad
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: then update qca, or update it in debian
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: is this qca or qca2, btw?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am not sure exactly
<Hobbsee> what's the latest version of qca that htey want?
<CPrgmSwR2> I just tried to build kdenetwork from svn
<CPrgmSwR2> 1.9
<CPrgmSwR2> and ubuntu has 1.8
 * Jucato is mildy annoyed...
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: use qca2 in ubuntu
<Jucato> mental note: don't lend mice to addict gamerz...
<CPrgmSwR2> is qca2 not installed by default?
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: correct
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% madison libqca2                                 3:11PM
<Hobbsee>    libqca2 | 2.0.0~beta7-1ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>    libqca2 | 2.0.0~beta7-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>       qca2 |    2.0.0-3 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au hardy/universe Sources
<Hobbsee>       qca2 |    2.0.0-3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
<CPrgmSwR2> oh that sucks
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> we dont distribute kde4 stuff by default anyway?
<CPrgmSwR2> I complained about it a couple days ago and even someone from #kde4-devel said I need to have ubuntu update their packages
<jjesse> Aren't we for hardy??
<CPrgmSwR2> btw there is a -dev part to it right
<Jucato> jjesse: that's the plan... kde4 edu.. but I have doubts.. regarding CD space
<Hobbsee> well, they clearly arent aware that we have qca and qca2, as the old qca is needed to run kde3 versions
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: you might want to point that out to your #kde4-devel friends
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: this is gutsy being discussed, i thought
<jjesse> But how will that work with the spec?
<Jucato> jjesse: beats me :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: we're not doing kde4 by default for hardy, as per the spec/
<jjesse> I thought we were doing jde4 gutsy cds
<CPrgmSwR2> what about kde4 hardy cds?>
<jjesse> Doh kde
<Hobbsee> jjesse: kde4 wont get shoved in main yet anyway, i expect
<Hobbsee> i expect they'll build the cds without it
<Hobbsee> as in, with them being in universe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: not kde4 by default, but kde4 edu apps, as per fosscamp... I think...
<Jucato> :/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah - i havent seen the spec since sevilla
 * Jucato is now confused over what's official and what's "promises"
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<jjesse> The spec has been approved
<Hobbsee> election day coming to you too, is it?
<Jucato> who? me?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right, so those will presumably be in hardy, so it'll have to be on the cds for then
<CPrgmSwR2> Hobbsee: I would highly advice making a kde4 hardy cd and a kde3 hardy cd... and push the kde3 hardy cd
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nah. just finished last year
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: that's the plan.  or a kde4 gutsy cd
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: as per the spec
<Hobbsee> but that's not now, anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> if I download/install a kde4 gutsy cd, can I upgrade to hardy without losing kde4?
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: we don't support it.
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: this is the idea of an unsupported cd.
<Hobbsee> so, it may break, it may not.
<CPrgmSwR2> Hobbsee I think it should be made easy for users to install kubuntu with kde4 as the default desktop environment, because mainly installing it from universe is not all that easy
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: feel free to help do that
<Hobbsee> but we're focussing on other stuff until the final release, i susepct.
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: here's what's been decided so far: 1. Hardy will not ship with KDE 4 by default. 2. We might (or will) release KDE 4 Live CD's based on Gutsy when KDE 4 comes out. 3. There will be KDE4 apps on Hardy, KDE Edu
<daskreech> a unsupported kde4 hardy and gutsy Cd ?
<jjesse> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyKde4
<Hobbsee> daskreech: one or the other.
<jjesse> Both
<daskreech> Hobbsee: one or the other?
<Hobbsee> oh, both?  neat.
<daskreech> that makes no sense
<Jucato> why?
<jjesse> Kde4 comes out during gutsy
<daskreech> Right
<jjesse> A
<daskreech> and if we release a gutsy Cd then we can't have a hardy one?
<Hobbsee> daskreech: spec's been updated since i last saw it.  i thought i was subscribed.
<daskreech> Anyway I just want to have a ppa build every week for kde4 trunk
<jjesse> At uds Riddell talked about borh
<daskreech> much like the Vm that's out now
<Hobbsee> daskreech: please do it.  although that'll dos PPA a bit.
<CPrgmSwR2> daskreech why not just make use of svn
<Hobbsee> jjesse: neat, OK
<daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: Some people can keep up with svn some cant
<nixternal> ScottK: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/playground/pim/pinentry-qt4
<nixternal> :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ROCK ON!
<daskreech> the idea is to make kubuntu the developers ground for the 4.0-> 4.1 trek
<nixternal> that wasn't me...it was someone else...been there for a while :)
<CPrgmSwR2> The most agrevating thing about kde4 is that its not going to be really adopted until kde 4.l
<jjesse> Sorry slow typing on nokia
<daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: right but by then Ibex should be shipping
<nixternal> I was sitting here doing the port and did a 'locate' for something, and I noticed it sitting in playground
<daskreech> jjesse: :)
<CPrgmSwR2> ibex?
<CPrgmSwR2> what is Ibex?
 * Hobbsee would suggest google for that
<daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: hardy=1
<daskreech> hardy+1
<daskreech> incontinent ibex
<jjesse> Has that been named?
<Hobbsee> no
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> I found ibex clothing
<Hobbsee> jjesse: if it had, there would be an announcement about it
<CPrgmSwR2> google is not being very helpful for ibex
<jjesse> Figured
<daskreech> and I hope it won't be incontinent :)
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: please look at getting the hardy versoin of qca2 backported.
<CPrgmSwR2> I am right now in gentoo, becaues I didn't find a fix earlier
<CPrgmSwR2> I am not all that knowledgable about install custom packages for ubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> wtf gentoo has qca-1.0
<Jucato> grrr!!! now I'm more than mildly annoyed...
<Hobbsee> oh good, even debian went to qca and qca2
<daskreech> Jucato: mouse?
<Jucato> daskreech: yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> brb
 * Jucato switches mice again
<nixternal> Hobbsee: had to go qca and qca2, there are kde3 apps that require qca and and qca2 is not backwards compatible
<Hobbsee> nixternal: 'xactly
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fo ra while, it appeared that they were going to forsake all kde3 apps
<Hobbsee> who needs psi, etc, anyway?
<nixternal> ahh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the sync requests got shoved to me for approval, this is how i know ;)
<nixternal> I thought the first time I packaged qca2 I grabbed it from Debian
<nixternal> can't remember though
<Hobbsee> yeah, likely
<Hobbsee> i think we grabbed the source and renamed it
<nixternal> yay, I blasted my audio in kde4 and can't remember how to set it back up :)
<Jucato> right... I am so going to kill my neighbor...
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Jucato: what's up with you? I heard something about a cyclone heading your way
<Jucato> well my fault for lending him a logitech mouse...
<Jucato> nixternal: still heading I think.. hasn't reached our area yet
<nixternal> you are north of where it is to land?
<Jucato> the funny thing is.. now that it's heading this way, the sun is actually shining and it's quite hot...
<nixternal> I didn't pay close attention, except that they were telling people to leave the low lying areas
<Jucato> north and a bit west
 * jjesse beds
<daskreech> Jucato: so you llent him your pet and must kill him?
<Jucato> I lent him my pet (or toy, since mice are cats' toys) and he all but killed it
<daskreech> Oh
<daskreech> that's not nice
<Jucato> I'm so going to tell his mom
<Jucato> but after tonight, coz I need something from him tonight :D
<daskreech> a man of principles :)
<daskreech> yuriy, nixternal: kde4-krush day :) you in?
 * Jucato wasn't asked...
 * Hobbsee voluntells Jucato to go help with the crush day
<daskreech> Jucato: I don't think you were there when i was egging them on :)
<daskreech> Jucato: you in?
<daskreech> somethign to do during the storm?
<Jucato> been there for the past 4 hours... no activity though...
<Jucato> but I'll have to be out because oflunch :)
<Jucato> of lunch
<nixternal> daskreech: I am always there :)
<Jucato> daskreech: but you aren't :)
<Jucato> oh well. lunch
<Jucato> and something for you to chew on :) http://www.linux.com/feature/121930
<daskreech> I know that's why I get as many others as I can :)
<Jucato> http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/ecma-tc45-statement.html
<daskreech> I try and confirm bugs after
<Jucato> after they're fixed? O.o
<daskreech> after the Krushday
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> ok gone :)
<daskreech> most of the bugs remain unfixed you may notice
<daskreech> if they are fixed then a few are left open on the wiki
<daskreech> We may need a new page soon for the old bugs to Klean up the page
<nixternal> I found an annoying bug in Konqueror
<nixternal> open up konqueror and type the letter p in the url bar, see if it crashes on you
<nixternal> ahh, it isn't doing it now...fixed!
<nixternal> hehe
<daskreech> I think ^M tops that
<DaSkreech_> Well I just broke Kde4 somehow
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: don't mind krashing Konqueror?
<nixternal> heh, you just made it crash by saying it
<DaSkreech_> \o/
<DaSkreech_> well go to a page and press ctrl+f to search for something
<DaSkreech_> Does it work?
<nixternal> yes it does work
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: ok
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: press ctrl+M to hide the menu and try search again
<nixternal> now tell me how to get that damn menu back :)
<nixternal> no it doesn't work
<nixternal> heh, you gotta right click in the window and tell it to show the Menubar, which has the shortcut ctrl+M, but obviously that doesnt' work
<DaSkreech_> I'm thinking that Ctrl+M disables any Ctrl shortcuts
<DaSkreech_> Which includes of course ^M
<DaSkreech_> I was trying that out when I guess plasma burped and everythign went down
<DaSkreech_>  then I couldn't log back in :(
<DaSkreech_> But that there is a good bug
<DaSkreech_> It's not just konqueror either I think any app that allows ^M exhibits that behaviour
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: oh second thing. can you alt+shift+tab ?
<nixternal> well, I can do it, but all it does is cause me not to be able to use my damn keyboard
<nixternal> konsole refresh sucks btw
<CPrgmSwR2> alt+shift+tab doesn't work for me
<nixternal> what is it supposed to do?
<nixternal> all it did for me is totally kill my keyboard
<CPrgmSwR2> its suppose to allow you to select the previous window
<CPrgmSwR2> alt+tab lets you go forward
<nixternal> also check and make sure that KDED Global Shortcuts is running, which I am guessing it isn't for either of you
<CPrgmSwR2> and alt+shift+tab lets you go back
<CPrgmSwR2> alt+tab works
<CPrgmSwR2> I can switch through windows foward only is the issue
<DaSkreech_> Interesting that both Linus and Stallman seem to be behind KDE
 * Hobbsee ponders installing kde4
<DaSkreech_> No need
<DaSkreech_>  just wait for gnome 3
<Hobbsee> :P
<DaSkreech_> I wonder if it would take longer than vista
<nixternal> Stallman isn't behind any DE
<nixternal> he doesn't use a DE, but when he does, he uses Gnome
<nixternal> he uses Ututo
<DaSkreech_> Yeah but he asked Gnome to come out with a statement like KDE
<DaSkreech_> well according to the article
<DaSkreech_>  Let me see if they have a quote
<nixternal> ya, because Gnome is GNU, of course he is going to tell them to come out with a similar statement
 * Hobbsee downloads
<DaSkreech_> \o/
<DaSkreech_> so doing kde4 krush tomorrow Hobbsee?
<nixternal> DaSkreech_: today!!!
<nixternal> it is saturday here in chicago :)
<DaSkreech_> damn
<DaSkreech_> that is true
<DaSkreech_> Hi Jucato
<nixternal> and it is definitely saturday in Hobbseeland
<DaSkreech_> interesting release
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech_: wasnt planning on it
<Jucato> hey
 * Jucato is going to hit the sack
<DaSkreech_> Me too
<Jucato> what release?
<nixternal> whoa
<DaSkreech_> the gnome one
<nixternal> Jucato: sleep already? you feel ok? :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I only slept from 5am to 8am :)
<DaSkreech_> that doesn't really speak out against OOXML but kinda does for ODF but really does for Gnome
<Jucato> ah the one I posted earlier?
<DaSkreech_> Yes
<Jucato> amazing, right? :)
 * Jucato wouldn't want to be in GNOME's shoes right now...
<DaSkreech_> they have big feet to put in it don'
<DaSkreech_> t worry abotu them
<nixternal> they have jdub man, all will be well on their front...actually, I am willing to bet that would bring more people to Gnome...why? because people will see that as cooperation and collaboration, and if people get a warm and fuzzy about better .doc and .xls support, then many will be happy
 * Jucato is definitely not :)
<Jucato> or maybe it's just my sleeplessness talking
<DaSkreech_> it's .docx and xls..x ... I think
<Jucato> but I feel all warm and fuzzy that RMS acknowledged KDE's stance :)
<DaSkreech_> Yeah i was just talking about that
<DaSkreech_> It's RMS though. Once you stand on his side he'll point at you
<Jucato> coming from the man who said KDE should apologize (over the whole licensing issue), that's a big +1 from him :)
<DaSkreech_> Though if you aren't on his side he'll point at you as well ... just with a glare
<Jucato> the glare! the glaaare!
<DaSkreech_> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/rms-ati-protest.html
<DaSkreech_> RMS is awesome when he's in full swing
<Jucato> anyway, time for that sleep :)
 * DaSkreech_ races Jucato to bed
<DaSkreech_> Night all!
<nixternal> obviously you have been to an RMS talk...for the first 10 minutes he stands up front with his arms out, then scratches his crotch, then smiles, and then to end it, breaks out into a song that will make your ears bleed
<nixternal> s/have/haven't
<nixternal> everyone I have gone to have almost been just like that
<nixternal> daskreach talking about RMS, and then is using chatzilla...jeesh
<nixternal> :p
<Hobbsee> hm, xephr is borken.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm            5:29PM
<Hobbsee> [1] 13433
<Hobbsee> Xephyr cannot open host display. Is DISPLAY set?
<Hobbsee> [1]  + exit 1     Xephyr :1
<Hobbsee> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
 * Hobbsee wonders why
<nixternal> export DISPLAY=:1
<nixternal> err, she left
<Hobbsee> right.
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> didn't work for you?
<Hobbsee> no, it's working
<nixternal> did you build from svn or are you using rc1 from the repos?
<Hobbsee> rc1 from repos
<nixternal> I haven't had a chance to run the repos yet
<Hobbsee> it's certainly interesting
<Hobbsee> chuggier than i was expecting
<nixternal> right now it still is
<nixternal> I have been using it full time for almost a month now
<Jucato> chugga chugga chugga choo choo!
<nixternal> I thought you went to sleep?
<Jucato> I thought so too...
<Jucato> but I couldn't!
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> hehe, what is it there? like 2pm?
<Jucato> 3pm
<nixternal> hrmm, my clock says 02:00
<stdin> good morning :)
<Jucato> moin stdin
<nixternal> mornin'
<stdin> qca2_2.0.0 >> myppa :)
<nixternal>                                                                        Palinthe~
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> dunno what I just did
<Jucato> I was about to ask you :)
<nixternal> I looked away for a second at my other system and turned back and seen that
<Jucato> scary :)
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
 * Jucato chooses to ignore sleep
<Hobbsee> note to self:  don't even attempt to lock the screen
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> hehe, locking works here just fine
<nixternal> even when I close my lid
<Hobbsee> well, the *locking* part is fine
<Hobbsee> it's just the unlocking part that appears to not work.
<nixternal> ahh
<Jucato> ok nixternal, time to give Hobbsee the key to the lock that you've hidden
<nixternal> sure, I build from SVN
<nixternal> ARGH!
<Jucato> argh?
<Hobbsee> sky fell in
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> no wonder the silence :)
<nixternal> no, I hate when devs don't put the CMakelist.txt file in root
<nixternal> and give you install commands like:  mkdir build && cd build && cmake ../src && make
<Jucato> okular?
<nixternal> speedcrunch
<Jucato> oh...
 * Jucato can't make up his mind whether speedcrunch is a kde app or a pure qt one...
<nixternal> I don't know python worth a shit 100% just yet, so slinging r.CMake(objDir='build') and r.CMake(dir='src') is all I know to do for the time being
<stdin> looks like kdenetwork should build now, as soon as qca2 get's going anyway
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> stdin: I can't get qca2 built from svn but hummm
<Hobbsee> you're backporting qca2, i take it?
<stdin> Tm_T: I used the version from hardy
<stdin> Hobbsee: yeah
<stdin> Hobbsee: kdenetwork-kde4 fails with the gutsy version, works with the hardy one
<Tm_T> yup
<_nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> knight _nixternal!
<Hobbsee> stdin: not surprising.  why does it fail/
<stdin> Hobbsee: not sure exactly, here's the relevant part of the build log http://stdin.pastebin.com/m77c4f373
<stdin> seems to just be changes in code
<Hobbsee>  /home/pastebin/public_html/../posts/ needs to be a writable dir to use file storage engine
<stdin> ooh, strange error
<stdin> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/530
<stdin> line 8
<Hobbsee> weird.  don't know
<stdin> nice of the ppa buildds to stop working just as I uploaded qca2...
<Tm_T> stdin: =)
<stdin> wooh, I got to have a mini automatix rant on -users :D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> automatix is evil
<Hobbsee> although i saw one filed a bug with the automatix repos not found
<Hobbsee> maybe we kill automatix this release.
<stdin> hopefully, I think all my friend had to get on gutsy was w32codecs
<stdin> the rest was a couple clicks on restricted manager and installing k-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  i ponder poaching w32codecs as a script into the restricted extras packages
<stdin> should be ok I guess, there's a script to install libdvdcss2 in libdvdread3
<buz_> stdin: there's a slight difference between libdvdcss2 and w32codecs. the former basically circumvents the dmca (which only applies to the us) whereas the latter most likely is a copyright violation
<Tm_T> yes
<buz_> most likely because it is not entirely clear how it applies to binaries that are indeed freely available
<stdin> buz_: I know the difference in the restrictions, but as long as ubuntu aren't actually distributing anything it should be ok (I think)
<Tm_T> actually, I'm quite sure that current EU laws and justice statements say dvdcss can be "disabled" without committing a crime, because it's too weak
<Tm_T> (thanks mjr)
<buz_> Tm_T: but we dont want ubuntu staff to get arrested when they travel to the us
<Tm_T> buz_: yes, I only said what the situation is in EU
<buz_> yeah but thats why ubuntu wont distribute it no matter what
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> I said nothing about that :))
<Tm_T> stdin: thank you sir
<stdin> Tm_T: what for?
<Tm_T> qca
<stdin> ah :)
<Tm_T> and everything else
<stdin> kdenetwork-kde4 just finished too :)
<stdin> not that you "i'll build it from svn" people care :p
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> well those packages wouldn't help me if I intended to try do developing
<Tm_T> right?
<stdin> the -dev packages may
<stdin> but the svn version is more recent, even though the packages are only a few days old
<Tm_T> or not if I will do stuff that end up to your next packages
<Tm_T> stdin: upstream that is
<kdelogger4> Riddell: I'm going to apply for motu on monday
<jpatrick> kdelogger4: I've poked libksquirrel
<kdelogger4> jpatrick: yeah, thanks, gotta talk to upstream though
<kdelogger4> ...missing licenses for admin directory
<kdelogger4> ...again
<somerville32> The MPAA is using Xubuntu for their University toolkit.
<somerville32> Wrong channel :/
<nixternal> haha
<somerville32> Still quite interesting though
<nixternal> ya it is
<somerville32> I hope they violate the GPL (some are already claiming they have) and they get sued for copyright infringement
<nixternal> I would support any terrorist that takes them out!
<nixternal> there are a few fairly large GPL infringements right now, and the FSF hasn't said a thing
<nixternal> this MPAA/Xubuntu deal and the Asus Eee PC
<nixternal> the Eee PC has quite a few violations in itself
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> "But perhaps the MPAA will donate some small proportion of the funds they have spent on the «University toolkit» to enable Xubuntu CDs to be sent free of charge to those who need them.."
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> nixternal: how does the eee violate the GPL?
<nixternal> Riddell: they don't provide the source to the kernel changes..actually they don't provide source to anything on it
<nixternal> you can download a 1.8GB zip file that contains a few .deb files though, and that is what they are calling the source on the download website
<somerville32> Hey
<somerville32> They didn't change the branding on their distro. Wouldn't that be a violation of trademark?
<nixternal> the MPAA didn't create a distro I don't think...they are just using it for their tool
<ScottK> somerville32: You need to carefully read the Canonical trademark policy to figure that out.
<somerville32> nixternal, It is remastered
<somerville32> I don't think their using 7.04 either if this screenshot is right
<somerville32> *they're
<Riddell> apachelogger_: awooga
<DaSkreech> seele: ping
<nixternal> who wants to write my paper for me?
<ScottK> What's the topic and how long?
<nixternal> Problem/Solution - Student Activity Groups
<nixternal> 4 to 5 pages
<nixternal> I think
<ScottK> Are we in favor or opposed to student activity?
<vorian> opposed
 * vorian runs and hides 
<jpatrick> vorian: in theory, yes, practise; no
<vorian> heh, it's been almost 8 years since my college days ...
<jpatrick> vorian: arg, sorry wrong channel
<vorian> :'(
<vorian> jpatrick, can I at least pretend i'm still in school?
<ScottK> Well I have to leave here in 20 minutes to go do our monthly soup kitchen cooking volunteer work, if nixternal can get here in time to do that, I'll be glad to write the paper ;-)
<jpatrick> vorian: that message was for someone in #kubuntu I mean
<vorian> I see
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> always in favor of a student activity group, but gotta provide the problems, and then my proposed solutions
<uga> uhm... is there no libmal packs for gutsy?
<jpatrick> uga: is it in hardy?
<uga> I found one in dapper, from google
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> no idea then
<uga> I'm not using hardy
<uga> it's one of the deps in kdepim4
<uga> along with others that I also miss, like mysql embedded
<uga> heh, debian had ignored the pack too, due to "brokenness" http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2007/07/msg00002.html
<ryanakca> is RC1 still in progress?
 * ryanakca checks PPA
<Riddell> uga: I seem to remember we don't have libmal because it's not maintained upstream
<Riddell> ryanakca: running a large backports command now
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-25
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, stdin have you managed to get kopete yet to compile for gutsy
<Tm_T> there's some problem?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am asking the question?
<Tm_T> anyway, compiles fine here I think
<CPrgmSwR2> because qca2 isn't available for gutsy
<Tm_T> it is now from stdins ppa
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> does stdins ppa have kopete on their now too?
<Tm_T> should
<CPrgmSwR2> okay cool
<Tm_T> but I don't guarantee it
<CPrgmSwR2> can you look for me please?
<Tm_T> umm no
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin ping
<Tm_T> CPrgmSwR2: you can't look yourself?
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<Tm_T> interesting
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok :)
<je4d> Riddell: still up?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: awsome work
<CPrgmSwR2> Are you going to do an inbetween release of kde4 rc1 and kde4 final or just do the kde4 final?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, has anyone one for kubuntu thought about raising money for a kubuntu comercial
<seele> DaSkreech: pong
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: ping
<CPrgmSwR2> hey Daskreech
<DaSkreech> Hi CPrgmSwR2
<CPrgmSwR2> I have to say kubuntu is become an easy distro to use
 * DaSkreech beams
<seele> DaSkreech: pong.  you rang?
<DaSkreech> hi seele I was asking about kde4-krush days
<DaSkreech>  have you been following?
<DaSkreech> however remotely? :)
<seele> mmm.. not really
<seele> is there something i missed?
<DaSkreech> Ok Hold on let me find the link
<DaSkreech> seele: http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Bugsquad/KrushDays#Dolphin
<DaSkreech> See the part about trash ?
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: Yeah.... knotify is a major issue
<CPrgmSwR2> I was chatting with a freind on kopete and knotify was trashing my screen with small boxes with every message my freind sent me
<DaSkreech> Is it really bad policy to change a menu?
<seele> DaSkreech: Empty Trash should be in the Application menu and I don't see a problem with having it in the context menu as you suggest
<seele> I'll have to think about the Delete Item option though
<DaSkreech> Should it always be in the application menu?
<seele> all actions should be in the application menu
<seele> the comment suggests that is not the case
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech is kubuntu going to modify kde4 to give it its own flavor or leave it untouched?"
<DaSkreech> Right I think the argument they make is that the menus should never change
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: modify
<CPrgmSwR2> k
<CPrgmSwR2> Is kubuntu going to give it a more shinny glass like touch to it?
<seele> is the issue because Trash is simply a folder and not a special application?  and so the argument is whether to change the application menu when in Trash or to always have the option there?
<DaSkreech> Not decided
<DaSkreech> Right I think they are saying it's bad form to have an option suddenly turn up when in trash
<seele> yeah..
<seele> hum
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech is their still desire within kubuntu to put tabs into dolphin?
<DaSkreech> However I think having an option to move to trash is stupid when you are IN trash
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: I don't know if we will go that far but there is assuredly desire to have that at some point
<seele> there are going to be a lot of problems similar to this because dolphin handles so many different devices
<DaSkreech> seele: Like?
<seele> so i guess you cant unmount anything in dolphin because that would be changing the menu?
<CPrgmSwR2> or mount anything
<seele> media like a usb key
<seele> or a cd
<DaSkreech> Right.
<DaSkreech> According to that argument
<seele> yeah
<seele> an option is to create a special section in the main application menu (usually File, but can be other things)
<seele> which can be dynamic depending on its purpose
<seele> e.g. device
<seele> or, in konq when it is used as both a fm and browser
<seele> i dont know of any other applications which have major modal changes like that
<seele> because it would have to be adopted system wide
<seele> im not sure how much trouble users would have learning it
<DaSkreech> again I think that contextually you'd have to learn it once
<DaSkreech> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> what's the topic? (first time I've seen seele say so much)
<Jucato> :)
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<Jucato> hi seele! :)
<seele> hihi Jucato
<DaSkreech> kde4-krush
<DaSkreech> In a way :
<DaSkreech> )
<yuriy> seele: i made the suggestion that empty trash should be in the file menu and not just the context menu. i thought konqueror had it in the file menu, but it doesn't.
<DaSkreech> Night all
<CPrgmSwR2> night
<nixternal> yay 1am
<Jucato> good night nixternal :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> just got home
<nixternal> ya, I think it is that time
<nixternal> k'nite :)
<ubuntu> hiya
<ubuntu> anyone know ablout wubi?
<ubuntu> wubi 7.10?
 * Hobbsee waves
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee, hope you don't mind my ubuntu-restricted-extras upload..
 * jpatrick hides
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: not really, but there were more bugs there
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: if you like, fix the rest of them too :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'll look into them later then :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: one reporter is on crack - i think it was w.r.t flash or libk3b2-mp3
<Hobbsee> may well have been 64bit flashplugin-nonfree which they wanted
<Hobbsee> which is known not to work at all...
<jpatrick> I saw that one, too bad LP's down
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's right.  it's sudnay
<Riddell> je4d: hi
<je4d> Riddell: 'lo.. i was looking at your gutsy upgrade screenshots last night, and the software updates dialog didn't seem to exist as it was in the screenshots
<je4d> i used apt-get dist-upgrade in the end
<Riddell> je4d: you need to have adept from gutsy updates installed
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<je4d> Riddell: ah, thanks
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<je4d> Riddell: is using dist-upgrade going to not do anything the gui tool would?
<Riddell> je4d: no, the upgrade tool is a bit more intelligent about making sure the right bits stay installed
<je4d> nothing i can't do by checking apt's proposed changes then :)
<je4d> btw, when i tried using adept_manager --version-upgrade it quit with "cannot install kubuntu-desktop" or something like that
<je4d> near the end of "Modifying the softare channels" step
<Riddell> erm, weird
<je4d> yeah - it didn't seem to offer me any more substantial error messages (apt output etc), i can only guess that it got some unresolvable dependency problem
<Riddell> je4d: if you still have the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade do report a bug in launchpad on update-manager
<Riddell> once launchpad is alive again
<Riddell> je4d: fancy a KDE gathering at my flat this hogmanay?
<je4d> Riddell: i don't think i have them - they all got overwritten when i started the dist-upgrade
 * je4d googles "define:hogmanay"
<je4d> does "your flat" imply going up to scotland?
<Riddell> yes
<je4d> hmm.. sounds good, but i don't really fancy riding 400 miles in winter
<Riddell> fortunately technology has created trains, where you get the ride done for you
<je4d> yeah, i've heard of htem
<mhb> Riddell: the key that go broke with the -fvisibility patch are the composite ones, German umlaut ones or others (our Czech ěščřž for example)
<stdin> Riddell: just so you know, it looks like kde4base-data isn't being removed when asking apt-get to remove kdelibs5. I've seen more than a few pastebins with that problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you know that the backports versions of kde4 have a whole stack of deps problems?
<Hobbsee> conflicting files, mainly
<Serega> kavabonga!
<jpatrick> hey Serega!
<jpatrick> how's your patch coming along?
<_buz> jpatrick: seen the luks patch on bugs.kde.org?
<jpatrick> nop
<_buz> i think i'll try it
<_buz> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113629 last post
<ubotu> KDE bug 113629 in media "Complete LUKS support (especially mounting)" [Wishlist,New]
<jpatrick> _buz: looks better than kryptothingys
<Hobbsee> ther'es a bug in LP about that.  Lure's also interested.
<Serega> jpatrick: I got stuck on kaffeine's bug preventing me from correct engine reloading
<_buz> lets see if i can figure out how to build the ioslaves with the patch
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: woah ubuntu-res-extr
<jpatrick> ftbfs
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what did you *do* to it?
<Hobbsee> build log?
<jpatrick> what I put into the changelog
<jpatrick> make: *** No rule to make target `ubuntu-restricted-extras-lpia', needed by `build-stamp'.  Stop.
<jpatrick> I didn't even touch that
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> yes, i know what that is
<Hobbsee> it's never built with lpia before
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: you need to create ubuntu-restricted-extras-lpia, and associated, and figure what goes in there.
<Hobbsee> as in, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu
 * jpatrick knotes
<Hobbsee> same syntax as the rest.
<Hobbsee> that only failed on lpia, right?
<jpatrick> yep
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> it should be the same as i386, then
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: you should see the rules file.  it's clever :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: Yes, I have :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: overlapping files compared to old kde4 packages?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, this was a clean kde4 install on gutsy
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I know artwork has some overlapping files, anything else?
<Hobbsee> mmm...i dont remember, sorry
<jpatrick> Riddell: could you look at tork in NEW? You'll make upstream's xmas
<Tm_T> jpatrick: oh boy
<jpatrick> Tm_T: well we've been trying to get it to package right for the last two months :p
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I meant oh boy for our msn kids
<jpatrick> yeah, it's a shame, jabber's so much better
<Tm_T> jpatrick: not only that, they don't listen what I say
<jpatrick> Tm_T: not only that, they're all after me now!!
<Tm_T> haha
<GNUton> hi!
<maini10> Hello, I have an issue in KDE 4 with Hardy development release. Menu K is completely disappeared. At login is shown an error "the object could not be created" in the middle of desktop. Any suggestions?
<jpatrick> Czessi: ping
 * ryanakca wonders if KDE4 is stable enough (to my definition... An Ubuntu release 2-3 months into development is stable enough) for use as a full desktop
<jpatrick> ryanakca: kde4 will be in universe
<ryanakca> jpatrick: hmm... I guess it is :)
 * ryanakca debates on packages or from scratch...
<jpatrick> either way I'm free to revu them
<ryanakca> kwwii's wallpaper is awesome
<ryanakca> anyways, bbl, lunch
<nixternal> can you uninstall dolphin w/o any problems? will that totally get rid of it wanting to be the default?
<nixternal> apt-get remove gives me the answer...nm me, just woke up :)
<ryanakca> :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: I've been using KDE 4 as my desktop for the last week, it's just about usable if you know what to avoid
<Riddell> and are willing to squint at the colour scheme (which is designed for compositing with shadows)
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> hows online tools?
<DaSkreech> i was playing with kde4-kopete which is nearly stable enough to use but I hear it might not make 4.0.0
<DaSkreech> Will we package KDE4-kopete in any case?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: just apt-get install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime   from ppa for the experience?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: I thought they said it would...
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: they said they were going to try. The last time I spoke to someone they said maybe but maybe not
<DaSkreech> they made a call for devs to help and i don't know that anyone stepped up
<DaSkreech> For the next person who complains about dolphin
<DaSkreech> http://www.steike.com/code/useless/evil-c/
<yuriy> DaSkreech: i don't really "get" the first 2, but the 3rd one made me cringe
<DaSkreech> reached the Microsoft optimization yuriy ?
<yuriy> yeah
<yuriy> past that they get a little beyond my understanding of C
<DaSkreech> That was kinda the point of the link :)
<yuriy> i like this one though: if((x|y) < 0) { ... }
<yuriy> who says that's hard to read ? :P
<yuriy> it just happens to be easier to understand if you don't know what it means
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-17
<Arby> morning all
<Hobbsee> morning!
<ardchoille> http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Blog/20081116
<ardchoille> Just thought you might want to hear about a kubuntu user frustration and hope it gets better with Kubuntu
<ardchoille> You good folks should fork kde 3.5.9 and keep that as your base.
<nixternal> while we are at it, why don't we just fork all of michael jackson's songs and the 1980s along with it...hey, why not fork KDE 2.x too!
<Arby> whee, every logical fallacy about KDE4 collected into one handy reference.
<Arby> well done that man :)
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> he's right that something like gnome's easier to learn, than the transition from kde3 to kde4, though.
<Hobbsee> although it certainly doesn't have all its settings in one place either
<Arby> I have't been around linux all that long but didn't gnome go through something similar with gnome 2.0?
<rgreening> morning dudes and duettes o/
<rgreening> s/duettes/dudettes
<apachelogger> seems like policykit-kde is getting into 4.2
<Riddell> aaron has his way?
<apachelogger> would policykit go into kdegraphics? :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's a thread on the release list
<Riddell> what's it got to do with graphics?
<apachelogger> aaron being master of kdegraphics
<apachelogger> anyway, of course dirk is very much in favor, so there isn't much choice anyway, because he could just refuse to roll the 4.2 tarballs if policykit doesn't get in ;-)
<JontheEchidna> bug 297806 is weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297806 in kdebase-workspace "Please set "Needs root privs" to "true" for About Me in systemsettings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297806
<JontheEchidna> actually I think his diagnosis is wrong, but the error dialog they give you is wrong too
<JontheEchidna> because changing things actually works, but you get that error dialog
<JontheEchidna> only password changing is truly broken
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 885339 <3
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=885339&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 885339
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: cor
<Tonio_> hi there
<JontheEchidna> A wild Tonio appears!
<JontheEchidna> I choose you Pikachu!
<Riddell> I must be too old for that popular culture reference
<jjesse> Riddell: you never followd pokemon?
<rgreening> Riddell: how about "by the power of Greyskull"
<jjesse> all i know about pokemon is pikachu
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> rgreening: now you're talking
<rgreening> We are showing our age . haha
<jjesse> but thunder cats was better
<rgreening> Anyone remember Rocket Robin Hood? Now that was a good cartton
 * jjesse is ashamed to admit i have the first season of thundercats on dvd
<apachelogger> rgreening: any regression reports on our xdg patch?
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> greyskull
 * apachelogger takes a post-it to stop by at the video store
<rgreening> apachelogger: I haven't heard, though I haven't looked.
<NCommander> Riddell & rgreening: How old are you O_O?
 * rgreening looks through bugs
<rgreening> NCommander: 37
<NCommander> rgreening, Your nearly double my age
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening remembers a time when "Eat my Shorts" was taboo to say on tv...
<ScottK> rgreening is still a youngster, really.
<rgreening> apachelogger: nothing in bug reports re: xdg on kdelibs and xdg
<rgreening> ScottK = rgreening + 8 (iirc) :)
<ScottK> ~, yes.
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, we only have it in experimental, so I suppose there won't be any bug reports ;-)
<apachelogger> rgreening: I guess we should promote the fix to jaunty and intrepid-backports soonish
<apachelogger> and tell the debian
<rgreening> apachelogger: Yes, it would be prudent I think. It works here for me. It would be nice to get someone with a mixed DE to try it. Someone with Gnome DE and try some kde apps under it...
<apachelogger> rgreening: Hobbsee might be able to test
<rgreening> that would be nice, at least it would be a test case in the other direction... since we know the KDE side works.
<apachelogger> "Adept update warning icon" I always thought about that as a notification really
<Riddell> NCommander: did you look at that kde4libs/adept link issue?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: We've had reports on the opposite side of things saying it was too scary
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how could that icon be scary? Oo
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<apachelogger> I can partially reproduce a "not very visible", but certainly not a "it scares me"
<JontheEchidna> the old icon, I mean
<apachelogger> well, the old was just wrong ... on a dimensional point of view
<apachelogger> which makes it scary IMHO :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<NCommander> Riddell, oh, shoot, it slipped my mind, let me get right on that
<apachelogger> any minions at hand?
<apachelogger> I lost the list of source packages and file names for bug 284915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284915 in kdebase-runtime "Khelpcenter missing docs list" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284915
<apachelogger> the one I posted looks incomplete TBH
<rgreening> apachelogger: what do you need?
 * rgreening puts on minion hat
<apachelogger> a list of applications/kioslaves/kcms that are listed in KHC but don't actually have any docs
<apachelogger> best with desktop file of app/kio/kcm, source package and for all of kde
<jjesse> isnt there a list of that on techbase for todo for kde docs or am i missing hte point
<NCommander> Riddell, I think I got it fixed
<apachelogger> jjesse: missing it a bit, despite the fact that they have no docs they wrongly claim that they have doc in their desktop file, which makes that stuff show up in KHC
<jjesse> ah so they will no longer show up in KHC then, i understand
<apachelogger> aye
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, what exactly do you want to happen? For each package, patch to remove the doc info?
<rgreening> apachelogger: if so, I can start in on that.
<vvinet> does anyone have the command to force reloading/recaching of all kde libs/bin on a system, apart from reboot?
<rgreening> apachelogger: or do you want me to see if I can patch KHC to look for the Doc and verify existance and popup notification to install package if not found (i.e. use install-package option for missing docs)
<apachelogger> rgreening: I just need a list of stuff to change, I am going to do the changes in KDE directly
<apachelogger> rgreening: it popups a notification, but that one is not useful at all, distribution integration greatly appreciated ;-)
<rgreening> apachelogger: yeah, so I could hack in the install-package support
<apachelogger> even then the desktop files are wrong
<apachelogger> rgreening: I think a more general upstream approach makes more sense
<apachelogger> it's not exactly top priority, since KHC is widely broken anyway
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> what do you want me to do then...
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh?
<NCommander> Riddell, nope, false alarm
<NCommander> Riddell, I can however reproduce the FTBFS locally now
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install kde -> start khc -> go through every item -> notes the one that fail to load -> try to find the underlying desktop file (e.g. ar.protcol or ksystemlog.desktop) -> run dpkg -S DESKTOPFILE -> note desktop file name and source package
<apachelogger> rgreening: ^
<apachelogger> in short: aggregate a list of wrong desktop files
 * apachelogger thinks it's time to go home soonish
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok. on it.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: still no sound in neon after latest updates :(  i have no backend in phonon now
<Nightrose> any package that i need?
<NCommander> Riddell, this build failure is freaking anonying. Its something in updates causing the failure, I just have no idea what
<Riddell> NCommander: me neither :(
<Riddell> I can't see any likely candidates
<NCommander> Riddell, it looks like its an issue with kde4libs
<NCommander> But ... O_o;
<NCommander> How is that even possible
<Riddell> the kde4libs chanange is in (what should be) an unrelated area
<NCommander> Riddell, it looks like something in that change caused a path from the buildds to get hardcoded into the binary
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> I found the issue
<NCommander> Its a cmake bug
<Riddell> ooh?
<NCommander> in /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules take a look at KDELibsDependenciesInternal.cmake
<NCommander> There our hardcoded path
<Riddell> and one goes wrong?
<NCommander> ??
<Riddell> ??
<NCommander> What do you mean "and one goes wrong"?
<Riddell> I don't know, you were explaining to me what the problem was
<NCommander> Well, its this hard coded path that breaks things miserably
<NCommander> This file is dymanically generated by cmake at build time
<NCommander> My guess is the version of cmake in intrepid has a bug, and only manifiested itself when kdelibs was updated
<NCommander> I'm going to try rebuilding kde4libs, maybe it will resolve itself
<NCommander> If not, then we need to possibly update cmake
<NCommander> So Riddell if a binary rebuild doesn't fix kde4libs, but an updated cmake does, can we simply dump the newest cmake into updates :-)?
<Riddell> if you convince pitti
<NCommander> Riddell, assuming I'm right, we'll have to dump cmake into updates, then rebuild kde4libs, and then simply retry adept
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> Riddell, talked to cjwatson. He said to hack kde4libs to strip out the hardcoding
<Riddell> it does seem like the sort of thing which would be hacked into the post build of kde4libs
<Riddell> s/would/could/
<NCommander> Riddell, how's your regex :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: One problem we have with the newer Cmake approach is that -security is always built against -release and I think having -security and -updates build against two different versions would not be great.
<NCommander> I forgot about that
<NCommander> ScottK, well, I know where we have to make the change
<NCommander> ScottK, is your regex any good?
<ScottK> Nope.
<NCommander> :-P
<ScottK> I have to break out "Mastering Regular Expressions" every time I do a new one.
<NCommander> same as me
<ScottK> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175409 looks worth considering for Jaunty.
<ubottu> KDE bug 175409 in general "There is no easy way to reload the groupdav source" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<NCommander> Riddell, I've confirmed the bug
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh la la
<Riddell> NCommander: so what was the change in cmake?
<NCommander> No, I just confirmed it happens in intrepid, but not jaunty on a fresh rebuild
<NCommander> :-P
<Riddell> ah
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<DaSkreech> k3b KDE4 edition is in beta now?
<NCommander> Riddell, it looks like this entire chunk of code saw an massive rewrite from KDE 4.1.2 -> jaunty KDE 4.1
<Riddell> NCommander: which chunk?  in cmake?
<NCommander> the cmake support code in KDE 4.1
<jjesse> for those going to UDS, anyone else getting  in around 8pm Sunday nigth to the airport
<NCommander> jjesse, which airport
<NCommander> Riddell, ok, it seems the bug is actually kdelibs, and I'm an idiot :-)
<NCommander> I'll see if I can cherry pick the fixed code from 4.1.37
<NCommander> &83
<NCommander> *73
<jjesse> san fransisco
<jjesse> sfo
<NCommander> I *might*
<jjesse> would like to share a ride
<NCommander> Sure
<NCommander> But I'm not sure yet on the times :-)
<jjesse> ah havent booked flight?
<NCommander> No, I have
<NCommander> I just don't remember
<NCommander> what time I'll be arriving
<NCommander> but I perfer to use public transportation and all that
<jjesse> NCommander: fill out the wiki page udsjaunty/attendees
<NCommander> jjesse, I did
<jjesse> NCommander: does it list your fligts?  causei could look there
<Riddell> the public transportation is usually not practial
<NCommander> jjesse, check for Michael Casadevall
<jjesse> rgreening: from the wiki it looks like you arrive around the same time as me, we should share a ride
<Riddell> there's a train which does about once a day and then you need a bus to the hotel which might go one a day too
<NCommander> Riddell, ??, SF's public transportation system isn't that bad
<jjesse> 835 pm
<jjesse> wait it shows as 08:35 you arrive early sunday morning
<NCommander> O_O?
<Riddell> NCommander: it's not in SF proper, it's way out in suburbs that claim to be their own cities
<NCommander> I do?
<NCommander> Riddell, *wince*
<NCommander>      Depart: WASHINGTON DULLE,DC  5:43 PM             Conf: NKTMP1
<NCommander>      Arrive: SAN FRANCISCO,CA  8:35 PM
<NCommander> No, I'm arriving Sunday night
<NCommander> Riddell, that cab could run 50 dollars easily, even more.
<jjesse> NCommander: exactly why i want to split it
<NCommander> jjesse, sure, no problem, maybe we can find someone else. But some cabs in SF when I was there charged per person
<NCommander> ;.;
<Riddell> NCommander: yeah but it's the only practical way in my experience
<NCommander> Riddell, I'll walk :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: so sharing is a good idea (if you're sponsored you can claim it back of course, make sure you get a receipt)
 * NCommander walked across SF last time I was here
<jjesse> NCommander: cool
<NCommander> Riddell, I can?
<NCommander> WOOO!
<jjesse> NCommander: yeah you gotta keep receipts and turn them in
<NCommander> Nice
<Riddell> for travel
<jjesse> the3 hard part is remembering to turn in your receipts
<NCommander> jjesse, well, if we share a cab, I guess we can get it for free :-) *shot*
<Riddell> no receipts needed for food, that's a per diem
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm looking at the backport the fix from the newer KDE libs
<rgreening> jjesse: sure thing. I have another body as well. So, that's 3 of us to share. The other is Stéphane Graber (stgraber)
<Riddell> NCommander: have you tracked down something that was fixed?
<NCommander> Riddell, possibly, working on it
<NCommander> Riddell, I think I hit paydirt, I managed to get cmake to buid the dependency files with correct paths, now I just need to make sure it builds, and clean up the fix
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dunno
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> NCommander: 4.2 beta1 is soon to be uploaded really
<NCommander> apachelogger, this is for proposed
<apachelogger> oh, i see
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger> oh my picard
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> tell me honey
<apachelogger> phonon-xine was in runtime at the time 4.2.0 got released
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> Nightrose: isn't your toilet called jean-luc
<Nightrose> it seems to be yea
<apachelogger> most nicely
<Riddell> 4.2.0 got released?
<apachelogger> Riddell: phonon
<apachelogger>     checkOutEval(comp, "KDE/kdebase/runtime/phonon", "kdebase-minimal/phonon")
<apachelogger> so, how do I get that to use the stable branch
<apachelogger> -.-
<Tm_T> phonon has always 0.1 more than KDE in version number, evil isn't it
<apachelogger> neon just wasn't designed for that crap
<Riddell> right
<NCommander> apachelogger, so what can I do to help w/ KDE 4.2
<Riddell> join the kubuntu ninjas when packging
<apachelogger> NCommander: report to JontheEchidna, he'll be leading the packaging for beta1
<Riddell> I'm doing 4.1.73 currently
 * NCommander reports to JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> hai ^_^
<smarter> Riddell: I saw that, impressive :)
 * smarter wonders if he should starts updating all his packages
<NCommander> Riddell, can you accept something into proposed w.o a SRU ACK?
<apachelogger> pitti will eat you without SRU ACK
<Riddell> smarter: it's a bit broken currently, waiting for pkg-kde-tools to move to main
<Riddell> NCommander: not in main, only pitti does that
 * NCommander nods
<Riddell> universe needs motu-sru ack
<NCommander> I thought that was to move from proposed->updates
<Riddell> should have an ack before it gets accepted into proposed
<Riddell> you can upload all you want though, it'll get stuck in unaccepted
<Riddell> unapproved
<Riddell> whatever it's called
<Riddell> kimono (kde c#) working! http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kimono.png
<apachelogger> Checking out KDE/4.1/kdebase/runtime/phonon to /home/apachelogger/intrepid/root/svn/kdebase-minimal/phonon
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there is a 7% chance sound will work with the new kdebase
<Nightrose> wohooo
<NCommander> Riddell, I got a proposed fix
<Riddell> NCommander: excellent
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/299164 - care to accept the nomination for intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299164 in kde4libs "Can't compile against libsolid in intrepid" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> done
<smarter> btw, what happened to extragear 4.1.3 packaging?
<Riddell> extragear didn't appear
<Riddell> although I see it has now, it just wasn't announced to packagers
<smarter> hmm
<Riddell> I also saw helio muttering that he might have used the wrong scripts to make them so possibly best not to bother
 * apachelogger got the better script anyway :P
<rgreening> Any reason for KFind not to appear in the K-Menu? Perhaps it needs a shortcut in Favorites or a top level entry.
<rgreening> Is there a way to subscripe in launchpad only to KDE related bugs?
<Riddell> kubuntu-bugs mailing list tries to
<rgreening> ah. ok.
 * rgreening unsubscribes to LP bugs list... OMG it's busy
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: Evening, I got your memo, can help you in an hour or so
<^seelenn^> had to have a full re-install last night because of a massive fail
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: splendid, I'll do homework 'till then :)
<a|wen> does callking dh_icon in a rules file make a difference in KDE?
<smarter> "dh_icons is a debhelper program that updates Freedesktop icon caches when needed, using the update-icon-caches program provided by GTK+2.12."
<smarter> guess not
<smarter> do you know kde packages which still use plain debhelper?
 * ^seelenn^ has finished cleaning the upstairs
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: Am ready to help, what do you nedd me to do
<Arby> anybody around with decent PyQt or Qt knowledge?
<Sime> yes
<Arby> excellent
<Arby> I'm failing to set the state of a checkbox
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73496/
<Arby> setting the text label works
<a|wen> smarter: so it shouldn't be very necessary having a call to it?
<Arby> as soon as I uncomment the setCheckState lines it crashes
<Arby> Sime: ^^
<Arby> clearly I'm doing something wrong
<smarter> a|wen: not sure
<a|wen> smarter: only universe packages (which we either import or merge with debian)
<smarter> letting it shouldn't hurt anyway
<smarter> Arby: what object type is chkPMakeDefault?
<Arby> smarter: QCheckBox
<a|wen> smarter: it's our only diff to debian (knutclient) ... so if it isn't necessary it would be good to get back in sync
<Sime> Arby: is the checkbox connected to a slot? (it might be a signal loop!)
<Arby> Sime: yes
<Arby> self.connect(self.chkPMakeDefault, SIGNAL("stateChanged(int)"), self.chkPMakeDefault_stateChanged)
<Arby> that looks wrong actually
<Sime> see if it is jumping into self.chkPMakeDfault....
<Arby> how do I check that? conveniently placed print statement?
<Arby> or is there a clever way
<smarter> also, if you only need to check/uncheck the box, consider using setChecked(true) instead of setCheckState()
<Arby> I tried that and failed, let me try again, it would be simpler
<smarter> you could try the python debugger
<smarter> http://www.python.org/doc/2.5.2/lib/module-pdb.html
<Sime> Arby: print statement is best
<Arby> it doesn't seem to be going into self.chkPMakeDefault_stateChanged.
<Arby> it crashes as soon as it hits
<Arby> self.chkPMakeDefault.setChecked(state)
<Arby> argh fail
<Arby> need to change that back
<Arby> not that it matters, still crashes
<Arby> Sime, smarter Am I actually using Qt.Checkstate correctly?
<Arby> I didn't really understand what I was supposed to do
<smarter> there's no need for Qt.CheckState
<smarter> just use setChecked(true)
<Arby> I tried, it still crashed.
<smarter> yes, because the problem is elsewhere
<smarter> I was just saying that since you don't need checkstate, using setChecked was better 'cause simpler
<Arby> ah, right I see. I'll change it back
<Arby> hmm, the backtrace is missing all the debugging symbols. Any idea what package I need
 * Arby pokes apt-cache
<Riddell> a|wen: dh_icon is needed to ensure the app icon appears in Gnome's application menu
<a|wen> Riddell: thx ... and it has no function in KDE what so ever?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> KDE's icon cache is clever enough to just work
<Riddell> but we want our app icons to be available to gnome
<a|wen> Riddell: also if this is our only diff to debian?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> NCommander: no patch yet for that kdelibs issue?
<NCommander> Riddell, have the patch its still compiling :-/
<NCommander> correction
<NCommander> Just finished
<NCommander> Let me make sure I can build adept now
<Riddell> good luck
<NCommander> ??
<NCommander> good luck on what?
<a|wen> Riddell: thx for clarification
<NCommander> Riddell, ok, grabbing adepts build deps ...
<Arby> Sime: you were right, it was a signal loop. thanks for the hint
<Arby> is this a reasonable solution
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73520/
<Arby> or is that just crack
<Sime> Arby: that is one solution. I just use a flag variable to 'guard' each slot. I've got this in a python @decorator so it is real neat.
<Arby> Sime: but it's not going to make people go 'arrgh god don't do that' ?
<motosir_> hello
<Arby> Sime: Also, what do you mean by a guard variable?
<Arby> do you mean as in @pyqtSignature("")?
<Arby> (sorry for the flood of questions, just a beginner)
<Sime> Arby: my @decorator is neater. :-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/73532/
<Sime> Arby: put @block in front of your slots and that will 'disable' signals (kind of)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: you running the meeting tomorrow?
<Arby> Sime: do you mean like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/73533/ ?
<Riddell> hi motosir_
<Arby> not that I can actually follow what that wrapper does
<Sime> Arby: yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: btw, you can see what we have so far for the screenshot plugin on my testsite... huats is helping me debug why the admin interface isn't working... once we get that sorted out, we'll be able to add more screenshots and have the next / prev buttons working
<Arby> Sime: where do I put the definition? In a file somewhere and import it?
<Arby> I don't know how to define decorators
<Sime> Arby: it is the same as this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73534/
<Sime> Arby: it just adds that if around the method.
<Sime> Arby: it is just another plain python function.
<Sime> Arby: decorators are just functions which add stuff to other functions.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: test what?
<Riddell> ryanakca: where's your test site?
<Riddell> ryanakca: who's huats?
<Riddell> ryanakca: will sysadmin allow this module?
<Hobbsee> huats is a guy on irc
<ryanakca> Riddell: One of the *ubuntu-fr webmasters... or at least he writes their modules
<Hobbsee> now a motu, i think?  or a uuc, at least.
<ryanakca> ... and they've allowed it on the ubuntu-fr, I've talked about it with newz2000, and he doesn't see any reason why they wouldn't allow it on another one of their sites
<Arby> Sime: so would something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/73541/ work?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-18
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around?
<Hobbsee> And other kubuntu UDS'y type people?
<seele> hmm?
<Hobbsee> seele: this is the friendly reminder about specs, specs, and more specs!
<Hobbsee> <cheers>
<seele> Hobbsee: we've got a meeting tomorrow to discuss UDS stuff
<seele> we've got a whole page of to-be-specs :)
<Hobbsee> seele: right.  Can you make sure they land on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-jaunty/, have a person to talk about them, and get proposed for the meeting, by thursday please?
<seele> hmm.. i can try
<Hobbsee> seele: the later it gets, the less people get an opportuntiy to subscribe, and the likely higher number of clashes there will be.
<Hobbsee> seele: i don't think it matters if they're placeholder specs particularly, either.
<seele> ok
<Hobbsee> as long as people can kinda see what they are, subscribe to them if they're interested, etc.
<Hobbsee> seele: oops.  Apparently they can't be completely placehodler specs.  They need to contain a reasonable amount of information in them.
<Hobbsee> although more bits can be added later
<ryanakca> to whoever is running the meeting tomorrow: I'll probably be ~20 minutes late (school, etc)... could you please keep my agenda item 'till the end... and if the meeting lasts under 20 minutes / finishes before I get here, oh well, my item can be pushed back / I can take care of it in here some other time... :)
<ScottK> Rats.  I got rescheduled for some $WORK stuff tomorrow, so I won't make the meeting.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poor, poor man.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so is that what the friday thing will be for - pennance for those who did use kde, and switched.
<ScottK> Friday thing?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nixternal and i are on crew duty for the friday of UDS
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Right.
 * Hobbsee got like...4...mentions in this blog post.  wow.
<DaSkreech> which post?
<Hobbsee> http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.11.15/i-will-never-bet-again-day-1-with-gnome/
<bfrog> was there patching done to plasma by any chance?
<bfrog> its broken in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> bfrog: yes there was Small patches
<bfrog> well... you see... plasma only shows up on one screen, where as with archlinux (basically plain kde4) it seemed to work just dandy so I can only assume...
<bfrog> where should I file a bug at?
<bfrog> er I bet I can find it, lemme search
<DaSkreech> :-D
 * DaSkreech likes bfrog
<bfrog> are the patches listed on launchpad?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah I could see that flood coming :) Does anyone read your blog who isnt on Linux?
<bfrog> woo hoo
<bfrog> all problems solved with kde from backports (kde 4.1.3)
<bfrog> I filed a bug though, should I add a comment there about this?
<ScottK> bfrog: Yes.
<bfrog> awesome, well kubuntu just won me for 8.10. 6 months feels like forever with free software, so much awesomeness in so little time :-)
<bfrog> had to switch to arch for awhile there
<seele> hmm.. this is going to be a long meeting today
<seele> wow the bug list gets lots of mail
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: get kdelibs5 from the kubuntu-experimental ppa and check whether KDE 4 apps still work properly in a gnome session
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I would assume Riddell runs the meeting, I just take care that the meeting isn't too short :P
<apachelogger> seele: I guess that indicates we have a buggy product
<seele> apachelogger: most of them are replies, not new bugs :)
<apachelogger> seele: I guess that indicates we have a buggy product but do something about it ;-)
<seele> :D
<apachelogger> why the havok does our gem install to /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin ... and why is that thing not on $PATH
<Riddell> you'd need to ask debian-ruby people
<Riddell> but if it's anything like python-support then it'll make symlinks from the right places
<apachelogger> does not
 * apachelogger makes a funny face and installs a non-crippled gem
<apachelogger> in fact, dpkg should be replaced by gem, it's better on the memory anyway :P
<rgreening> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFilesharing - this ever get implemented?
<rgreening> If not, we should re-propose for Jaunty
<apachelogger> why would anyone use webdav?
 * apachelogger thinks we should use sftp, and sftp only
<rgreening> apachelogger: WevDev isn't the point here, its file sharing which appears to be missing in Intrepid.
<apachelogger> there is a lot of more important stuff missing in Intrepid :P
<rgreening> which tells me the spec wasn't implemented and should be re-proposed
<apachelogger> filesharing ain't worth anything if you can't even configure your network connection
<rgreening> sharing is important for the desktop.
<rgreening> bah..
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you try nuking your .amarok-nightly?
<Riddell> rgreening: no it didn't
<rgreening> Riddell: I added to the specs for Jaunty... perhaps we'll be able to for this sprint
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not tried that yet since the last update - will do
<Nightrose> apachelogger: OMG!!!!
<Nightrose> i have sound again
 * Nightrose jumps and hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you dump a mail to the list?
<Nightrose> will do
<apachelogger> thx
<Nightrose> np
<Nightrose> thx to you :)
<apachelogger> Your membership in motu is about to expire
 * apachelogger really feels the love
<jjesse> wow i dont understand why i read kubuntu-users sometimes crazy people there
<apachelogger> woohoo, aaron also gave his ok on policykit-kde in 4.2 \o/
<apachelogger> jjesse: what's new on that list?
<jjesse> the fail of kde
<jjesse> how kde is now dead according to a blog plost
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> KDE was dead ever since they stopped releasing new KDE 2 versions
<JontheEchidna> ya nobody takes those noobers seriously anymore
<JontheEchidna> KDE 2.5.98 was TEH SHITZ
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> pre release
<JontheEchidna> ya that is bcuz tehy totaly fracked up 2.6.0
<apachelogger> nabble is the suck today
<JontheEchidna> [/noob]
<jjesse> lol
<apachelogger> claydoh: is kubuntu-users on the agenda for today?
<apachelogger> http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Blog/20081116
<JontheEchidna> black = vista... mumblemumblemumble totally unusable.....
<JontheEchidna> nothing I Hvaen't seen before
<apachelogger> The System Settings application is nice, but it is a far cry from the features of KControl.
<JontheEchidna> s/hvaen't haven't
<apachelogger> that statement is so horribly horrible I am crying right now
<apachelogger> the only thing systemsettings can not do is chaning the icon size of the modules
<jjesse> is there a meeting today?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<apachelogger> Secondly, the developers who wrote the application should know their code, and if they know their code then they know where all the bugs are.
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> <= dying
<apachelogger> that statement has kind of a bug, he doesn't know what he writes it appears ;-)
<jjesse> at what time is the meeting?
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> jjesse: topic!
<jjesse> apachelogger: topic doesn't show up well in this web based client i'm using today to get around a clients firewall
<jjesse> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<apachelogger> No, I didn't file any bug reports because that's simply not my job.
<JontheEchidna> HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
<apachelogger> jjesse: 20 utc
 * JontheEchidna cries
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Meeting: 2008-11-18 20:00 UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
 * apachelogger has no idea what master Riddell changed
<apachelogger> quassel should use parse topic changes with diff :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubuntu.com -> kubuntu.org, down with the brown
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: s/ubuntu.com/kubuntu.org
<JontheEchidna> well if you're logged in you can have your wiki theme set to kubuntu globally
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> ah brown vs. drunk
<apachelogger> I can only assume that the reason KDE4 was rushed out the door was that the KDE project had an influx of amateur developers who didn't quite understand software development and how their work would affect their users.
<apachelogger> KDE should have a non-ranters clause in the license
<JontheEchidna> better yet, make it a eula
<apachelogger> then again the question arises, what was there before.. the buggy application or the users who clamed the application is buggy
<JontheEchidna> http://xkcd.com/501/
<apachelogger> The one thing you don't want to do is force your users to abandon your software and migrate to another project, but this is exactly what I've seen happening since KDE4 was released.
<apachelogger> I am wondering how he saw that
<apachelogger> we are deploying that product and barely noticed anything like this within the last months
<apachelogger> hm, that wasn't worth the time really
<jjesse> apachelogger: are those quotes from the blog or from kubuntut-users/
<rgreening> ok, who moved the spec while I was editing it... lol
<jjesse> i did
<jjesse> cause i dont like you
<rgreening> hah.. no cab for you.
<claydoh> apachelogger: re: kubuntu-users sure
 * claydoh forgot the meeting was today
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/73871/
<apachelogger> opinions?
 * apachelogger should blog about KDE @ Dexter
<claydoh> apachelogger: +1 :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I moved the page
<Riddell> rgreening: although it should have warned me if you were editing it
<Riddell> rgreening: KubuntuJauntySpecs
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok i take that back
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i only seem to be able to play songs from magnatune
<Nightrose> this is super weird
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, I thought I accidentally erased everything as when I saved it returned a blank page... almost lost my mind :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is weird indeed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please get a console dump and a strace if you have time
<Nightrose> ok will try
 * NCommander hit kde4libs with something hard
<apachelogger> homicide?
<apachelogger> someone call the police!
<Riddell> kde4libs only just compiled
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/phonon.txt
<apachelogger> Riddell: 8.04 doesn't ask for upgrade to 8.10 by default, does it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<Riddell> or even at all
<Riddell> unless..
<Riddell> you didn't upgrade adept with the hardy-updates version
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<apachelogger> NCommander: there ain't is no patch @ bug 299164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299164 in kde4libs "Can't compile against libsolid in intrepid" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299164
<NCommander> apachelogger, I deleted it because my patch introduced a worse bug
 * NCommander is very close to a much better solution :-)
<apachelogger> I see
<NCommander> I'm backporting some of the cmake module code for 4.1.73 that removed KDEDependenciesInternal
<apachelogger> sounds like regression testing fun :P
<NCommander> regression testing is how I found my patch was bad :-P
<apachelogger> Riddell: if I am reading the fridge events page correctly ubuntu-meeting should be available for a very long time
<apachelogger> NCommander: you know, of all the stuff we backported only the preview thingies for the taskbar turned out to be of sufficient quality :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm ONLY backporting cmake build code
<Riddell> apachelogger: quick get nixternal to book it
<NCommander> The worse I do is break building stuff, and I'm testing my backported patch to make sure that doesn't happen
<nixternal> wasabi
<apachelogger> nixternal: go book #ubuntu-meeting for 20 UTC - 3 UTC :P
<nixternal> roger that
<apachelogger> or maybe make that 0 UTC
<apachelogger> otherwise I will be uber tired tomorrow ;-)
<JontheEchidna> 7 hours for a meeting is a bit much :P
<nixternal> hrmm, someone removed my login stuff w/o even talking to me
<apachelogger> did you look at the agenda?
<apachelogger> only for the last item I could use 3 hours of discussion :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: maybe it's like the launchpad funnies, where your motu membership can actually run out
<apachelogger> ah! my boss is going home. I am going home. \o/ home
<nixternal> apachelogger: never got any notification of it
<apachelogger> nixternal: maybe it got cought as spam?
<nixternal> nope, I am still on the team
<apachelogger> so you are important on paper, but in fact you are not?
 * apachelogger is confused an half way out the office
<Riddell> what's kdpkg?
<Riddell> to whoever added that to the Jaunty wiki page ^^
<rgreening> sounds like an apacheloggerism
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Meeting: 2008-11-18 20:00 UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<jjesse> is that a new word?
<nixternal> haha, I am able to edit the fridge, stupid OpenID crap
<nixternal> added
<Riddell> apachelogger: going to e-mail out a reminder?
<seele> argh.. did the time change on the other side of the world?
<Riddell> seele: at the end of october it did
<Riddell> desktop meeting in #ubuntu-desktop
<seele> oooh, the desktop meetings moved back to thursday?
<seele> i thought they were tuesday
<seele> 13:00 utc?  ick that is early
<Riddell> seele: it's tuesday today
<seele> Riddell: right, but i thought the desktop meetings were moved to tuesday.. the calendar says thursday at 13:00
<Riddell> seele: it's on now
<Riddell> which calendar?
<seele> Riddell: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
 * seele cries.. so confused
<Riddell> that's what we're discussing
<seele> #ubuntu-meeting?
<seele> heh.. nope.  that looks like server team
<Riddell> seele: #ubuntu-desktop
<seele> Riddell: oh, heh.  thanks
 * seele updates her calendar 
<litb> hello guys
<litb> and gals
<litb> my classmate is trying to get going with amarok 2 SVN
<litb> and he installed kde devel packages for his ubuntu
<litb> but then the cmake file is telling him he needs the mysql-embedded
<litb> do you guys know what package he needs?
<Nightrose> litb: apt-get build-dep amarok-kde4 after adding the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa will give him all he needs
<litb> thanks guys
<Nightrose> <- not a guy ;-)
<Nightrose> but you're welcome nontheless
<litb> im sorry :/
<litb> you've one free slap round
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> litb: you might need to delet the cmake cache after installing it
<Nightrose> it didn't find it for me otherwise
<Nightrose> *delete
<litb> oh ok. i'll tell him that
<litb> thanks gals
<Nightrose> ;-)
<rgreening> who's a pythonista here? I got a quick question
<Riddell> rgreening: what's up?
<rgreening> Riddell: writing a app and need to have cmdline args mutually exclusive. If user enters two options which are exclusive, I want it to kick back to the app's help.
<Riddell> KCmdLineArgs can probably do that, it can do most things
<rgreening> Riddell: So, I can make a call to that and exit gracefully with the help showing
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm attempting my first full python app (writing a KDE FE to ufw for a lark... if it's useful for Kubuntu, all the better).
<Riddell> rgreening: if it's a KDE app you have no choice but to use KCmdLineArgs, look at the docs on api.kde.org to work out what it can do for you
<rgreening> Riddell: ty
<Riddell> rgreening: you can see it in use in qt-language-selector for example
<JontheEchidna> if you want to code your own command line args you can bypass kcmdlineargs by giving it a fake sys.argv
<Riddell> true
<Riddell> but there shouldn't be a need  unless the args are being processed elsewhere like in some of our cross-desktop apps, kcmdlineargs is usually the most helpful way
<rgreening> Riddell: usage and usageError are what I was looking for. :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it is sort of a hack ;-)
<apachelogger> <3 hacks
<apachelogger> I need someone to throw work at me
<apachelogger> right now
 * JontheEchidna throws malone at apachelogger
<apachelogger> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
 * apachelogger could get his once working, but now again broken kmail running again
<Riddell> anyone want to test the new KOffice 2 beta?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
 * apachelogger updates cache
<apachelogger> After this operation, 35.4MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Riddell> apachelogger: which operation is that?
<apachelogger> install koffice-kde4
<Riddell> that's not as bad as I'd expect
<apachelogger> if I would do that with openoffice it would look more like 300MB ;-)
<Riddell> the source is 86MB
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/krita-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.2-0ubuntu3~intrepid2_all.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/kritarulerassistanttool.desktop', which is also in package krita-kde4
<Riddell> humph
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger>   krita-kde4: Depends: krita-data-kde4 (>= 1:1.9.98.2-0ubuntu3~intrepid2) but 1:1.9.98.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
 * apachelogger uses force ;-)
<apachelogger> hm that is weird
<Riddell> krita-data-kde4_1.9.98.2-0ubuntu3~intrepid2_all.deb exists
<apachelogger> yeah, stupid apt-get just refused to upgrade
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73904/
<Riddell> it's in kword-data-kde4
<apachelogger> it's installed
<smarter> heya
<apachelogger> Riddell: rebuilding sycoca doesn't help either
<apachelogger> smarter: salut
<smarter> apachelogger: hallo, wie geht's dir?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that is bloody perfect german
<apachelogger> smarter: Riddell broke my koffice ;-)
<smarter> oh noes
 * smarter always found the UI of kword2 confusing
<apachelogger> Riddell: krita works, kspread and kpresenter don't
<apachelogger> smarter: word processor UIs are always confusing, actually I don't see why I would need a UI at all
<smarter> LaTeX  ftw :p
<apachelogger> kate ftw
<vvinet> butterflies ftw
<apachelogger> ubernice mail on the list \o/
<vvinet> ;)
<smarter> yup :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe it's the findservicebydesktoppath patch in kde4libs
<apachelogger> as I understand it the change is incomplete anyway
<claydoh> re: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695 so I take it noboby working on that ever contacted any devs for hints, tips, advice :(
 * claydoh is a little upset by that
<smarter> this stuff is just plain crazy
<Riddell> kword and kpresenter work fine here
<apachelogger> claydoh: if that dood did I would have locked him in a closet
<Riddell> claydoh: no, it's pretty impolite
<apachelogger> adding a 7 epoch is so uber dumb it still gives me the crepps
<apachelogger> -p +e
<claydoh> well i wouldn't have sent him to a :) he's mean
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> well they forget that its a community
<claydoh> except when they need to gripe
<smarter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6153716&postcount=88 << that's scary
<smarter> "I've had to do so much fiddling with the build environment that I doubt this will work. I want a place to upload the binaries (and source) that I have already built, tested, in some cases modified, and verified."
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm getting close to having the libsolid patch done I hope, I need to do some more tests however :-/
<smarter> he modified binary packages? Oo
<apachelogger> Oo
 * Riddell hugs NCommander 
<NCommander> \o/
<smarter> NCommander: what are you patching? :)
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for NCommander
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to NCommander.
<NCommander> Riddell, I did do a fairly large lobotomy of the cmake rules to fix it however
<NCommander> (the patch itself is fairly small)
<NCommander> smarter, the reason why we can't link against against libsolid
<NCommander> such as adept
 * smarter had no idea we had that issue
<NCommander> smarter, are you running intrepid?
<smarter> yus
<NCommander> check out /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/KDELibsDependenciesInternal.cmake
<NCommander> And its lovely hardcoded paths
<NCommander> (search for /build/buildd)
<smarter> hmm, nothing like that here
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> you ned to have the package installed from intrepid-updates
<NCommander> (its not in jaunty)
 * smarter has backports/updates/updates-testing/experimental/... :P
<smarter> NCommander: what's exactly the package?
<NCommander> smarter, kdelibs-dev
<NCommander> smarter, oh, you don't have the file?
<smarter> I have the file
<NCommander> Look in the libsolid line
<smarter> SET("solid_LIB_DEPENDS" "general;/usr/lib/libQtCore.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtDBus.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtXml.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtGui.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtCore.so;general;kdecore;") ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, I ran the wrong kbuildsycoca4 ;-) still I think kword should invoke a rescan if it can't find the part
<smarter> ii  kdelibs5-dev                               4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid5~ppa1             development files for the KDE 4 core librari
<NCommander> There's your reason
<NCommander> It was fixed pass 4.1.2
<NCommander> *passed
<smarter> oh, okay
<smarter> so you backported the fix?
<NCommander> I backported the fix from jaunty
 * NCommander wonders if the 4.1.3 fix would be cleaner
 * apachelogger is getting confused
<apachelogger> NCommander: most likely
<NCommander> Where's that PPA?
<apachelogger> backports
<NCommander> I'll redo my magic
<apachelogger> plus 4.1.3 is still targetting -updates, so ultimately the issue would be fixed by then
<Riddell> I'm about to file the bugs needed to get 4.1.3 into -updates
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a script for that?
<Riddell> nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll try to get one for 4.1.4
 * apachelogger doubts he can do anymore magic today
<NCommander> If we're going to put 4.1.3 into updates
<NCommander> Then maybe its just worth waiting for that to go through
<NCommander> since it already has the necessary bugfix
<apachelogger> that is what I was trying to indicate when I mentioned that .3 is has -updates as target ;-)
<Riddell> NCommander: so 4.1.3 should magically fix this?
<NCommander> Once 4.1.3 hits proposed, we can test adept to see if the issue is corrected
<NCommander> or is it already in proposed?
<Riddell> not yet
<NCommander> WOrks for me
<NCommander> The same code I backported from 4.1.73 is in 4.1.3
<Riddell> ok, I'll file bugs, see if pitti's happy with a move to -proposed then we'll check adept again
<apachelogger> smarter: that bespin thingy is almost an accessibility theme ;-)
<NCommander> Well, bug resolved
<NCommander> Even if it took a weird way to fix it
<NCommander> :-)
<smarter> apachelogger: hmm, it's not supposed to :P warum sagst du das?
<apachelogger> smarter: black'n'white and that is all I see
<apachelogger> goes very well with mono ;-)
<smarter> supposed to be the überglossy stuff
<apachelogger> the überglossy stuff is disturbing the accessibility
<apachelogger> actually, IMHO the überglossy stuff disturbs the usibility as well
<smarter> yes, but bespin is überglossy, screenshot of what you get?
<apachelogger> oh dear, never start krita-kde4 with full debug output
<apachelogger> openGL will eat your prompt
<Riddell> gtl
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> something g and l
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdebugdialog - turn everything on - start krita
<apachelogger> smarter: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot186.png
<apachelogger> smarter: if the scrollbar was black...
<smarter> yes, that's not really glossy but most of the screenshot is the white dolphin background, dialog windows zum Beispiel are a lot glossier iirc, buttons too
<smarter> there's a bespin kwin dec too that you might want to check out
<apachelogger> smarter: dialog windows are black, so if it wasn't for the glossy they would be super destincted from normal windows
<apachelogger> which is an accessibility advantage IMO
<apachelogger> smarter: I am running neon right now, my 4.1 is using bespin for kwin
<smarter> oh :)
<smarter> one of the cool thing of Bespin is that it's superconfigurable
<apachelogger> Riddell: koffice working well
<apachelogger> smarter: lipstik was superconfigurable
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> smarter: and didn't look half bad :P so it was better than bespin is
 * smarter thinks that polyester > lipstik :]
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> polyester looked like crap though :P
<smarter> no :o
<NCommander> Riddell, I need your archive administration powers!
<smarter> the kubuntu 7.10 theme rocked
 * apachelogger really thinks oxygen is the first style that got decent defaults
<Riddell> NCommander: what's up?
<NCommander> Riddell, can you accept svk into updates? It has an SRU ack, and two verifications.
<Riddell> NCommander: bug no?
<NCommander> Riddell, 282793
<NCommander> bug #282793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282793 in svk "Unsatisfied dependencies in SVK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282793
<apachelogger> Riddell: thoughts about bug 289592 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289592 in kde4libs "Unknown media types in /usr/share/mime/packages/kde.xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289592
 * apachelogger would rather not read yet another spec ;-)
<Riddell> uri/ doesn't sound like a mimetype
<Riddell> I doubt it's actually a problem though
<apachelogger> ~wp uri mimetype
<kubotu> no results found for mimetype
<apachelogger> ~wp mimetype
<kubotu> Results for mimetype: 1. MIME: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIME | 2. Internet media type: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_media_type | 3. MediaWici:Mimetype - Wicipedia: http://cy.wikipedia.org/wiki/MediaWici:Mimetype
<kubotu> [1] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears to be a KDE specific fake mimetype
<apachelogger> just like all and fonts
<claydoh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695&goto=newpost
<claydoh> "
<claydoh> I supposed that, in some way, Kubuntu Team should contact Madscientist to organize the fusion of KDE3 in Kubuntu Intrepid, maybe in backports mode or in ppa.
<claydoh> I've read around that many Kubuntu users will appreciate the possibility to have both KDE at the moment.
<claydoh> oops sorry for the big paste
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> why
<apachelogger> should
<apachelogger> _WE_
<apachelogger> contact
<apachelogger> him
<apachelogger> ?
<claydoh> _I_ suggested this loong ago
<apachelogger> aye
 * claydoh 's blood pressure is way to high today to get all worked up :(
<claydoh> too late though
<apachelogger> ~order tranquilizer
 * kubotu slides tranquilizer down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~order tranquillizer
 * kubotu slides tranquillizer down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubotu: screw you!
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't understand why update-mime-database outputs a warning about the uri mimetypes but not about the other fakes
<apachelogger> echidnaman: bug 289822 needs forwarding I gues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289822 in kde4libs "[intrepid] Dolpin Crash by browsing smb share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289822
<Riddell> NCommander: done
<NCommander> w00t
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: Pinnnnn
<^seelenn^> Did you take a look at the branch I put up last night?
 * seele waves to Artemis_Fowl 
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ping
 * Artemis_Fowl waves back to seele
<Artemis_Fowl> :-)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: how's it going?
<nixternal> so we have a meeting in like 45 minutes right?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: very good, except work is a bit busy so i havent had much time for fun stuff
<seele> although my 14:00 meeting ended up being shorter than expected
<Riddell> that's to make up for the kubuntu meeting :)
<seele> yeah, but now i feel bad.  i asked for it to get moved back an hour, and here i am waiting for the meeting to happen in 40 minutes
<Artemis_Fowl> damn. apachelogger doesn't seem to be around and I have to go in a while
<Artemis_Fowl> could I ask someone else for LP stuff?
<apachelogger> Arby: yo
<apachelogger> sup?
<Artemis_Fowl> oh
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: hey
<apachelogger> watching tv right now
<Arby> apachelogger: hi, just re-reading my wiki page to see what I wrote
<Arby> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ah ok
<Arby> did you mean me, or did you mean Artemis_Fowl?
<apachelogger> Arby: claim you are the special-kind-of-entertainment-movie star that usually helps with getting +1s :P
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: well, what's up
<Arby> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: got a small question
<Arby> in between getting lost in printer config
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: Kgrubeditor will be moved into kdeadmin after KDE 4.2
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: and its SourceForge SVN repo will be abandoned
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: should I remove the LP copy?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: you can, it doesn't really matter though
<apachelogger> you probably should get rid of the bzr import if you created one
<Artemis_Fowl> y that was what I meant
<Artemis_Fowl> thanks
<JontheEchidna> ha, the meeting is going to be an hour earlier than I thought
<JontheEchidna> stoopid daylight savings...
<seele> JontheEchidna: hmm?
<seele> JontheEchidna: we're -5 now :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I thought we were stil -6 now :P
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<NCommander> Riddell, can I get a backport from you?
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+bug/298785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298785 in intrepid-backports "please backport lirc and mythbuntu-lirc-generator to Ubuntu intrepid" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seele> JontheEchidna: what time zone are you in?
<JontheEchidna> Eastern
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Tue Nov 18 14:55 EST
<seele> where do you get -6? it is usually -5 or -4?
<jjesse> est is -5 or -4 i thought
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, where in Eastern are you?
<JontheEchidna> New Hampshire
<JontheEchidna> seele: -6 during daylight savings, since the rest of the world doesn't observe it
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, your not that far from me (relative to other Ubuntu developers)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I thought it was 5 and 6 but I guess it's 4 and 6
<JontheEchidna> *4 and 5
<Riddell> NCommander: poke me after the meeting?
<NCommander> k
<jjesse> NCommander: where are you located at?
 * jjesse is in michigan
<NCommander> Rochester, NY
<Riddell> seele: poke into #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> meeting time!
<Riddell> yuriy about?
<Riddell> nixternal?
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: yes, I merged it in
<^seelenn^> thank you, glad you got it
<^seelenn^> I was wondering when you'd show up :)
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: thank you :)
<^seelenn^> you all ready to unleash? )
<yuriy> meeting here?
<^seelenn^> nope, #ubuntu-meeting
<ryanakca> Sorry, missed the beginning, what's the current topic? bzr for packages?
<^seelenn^> Yeah
<^seelenn^> that's what i think it is anyways, I'm lost to be honest
<^seelenn^> membership was given to Arby firstly, the other guy isn't there yet, now they are on bzr
<ryanakca> If you want to skip to the next point first, feel free, please :)
<ryanakca> (before going to the wiki one)
 * vorian very late
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> hi doc__, we're all in a meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<ryanakca> apachelogger: whenever you're ready... it isn't perfect... but it's better than zilch :)
<ryanakca> Hmmm... To get your membership renewed... d'you have to go through the whole application process ?
<Riddell> no
<claydoh> Nightrose: i will email you later
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> smarter: which part of France are you in?
<smarter> east, just at the border with switzerland, geneva
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, not sure if you're on the way from France to Bad Pyrmont
<smarter> https://edge.launchpad.net/~smarter/+editlocation ;)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/2008-11-18.log
<apachelogger> rawlog
<Nightrose> Riddell: depends on which part of france ;-)
<Nightrose> but yea
<Nightrose> if you are around let me know - if not i will have to cope with it *sob*
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I could come visit you
<Nightrose> \o/
 * apachelogger calculates his next vacation
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in only 15.48 years
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Nightrose> *sob*
<apachelogger> I am a busy man...
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm just composing an answer to that forum thread. could you give me a short list of the issues so I can give a proper explanation
<Arby> I understand that using a 7 epoch is bad
<Arby> but what are the consequences for joe user
<apachelogger> he won't be able to upgrade to _anything_
<apachelogger> not yet, not ever, unless we end up with epoch 7, which is very unlikely to happen within the next 50 years or so
<Arby> so not even the underlying os would upgrade, because the dependency calculation would fail?
<Riddell> (unless coolo starts packaging again:)
<ryanakca> seele: was this the article / research you were refering to earlier? http://hid.fidelity.com/q31998/column.htm
<Tm_T> Riddell: xD
<JontheEchidna> so how did we get epoch up to 4?
<Arby> Riddell: I'm thinking about below desktop and whether they'd end up with a 9.04 os and a kde3 desktop
<smarter> first packagers screwed up :p
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: see comment above :)
<JontheEchidna> ha
<Riddell> Arby: upgrading to 9.04 will likely not work at all
<smarter> Arby: the stuff he said about modifying binary packages(looks in the meeting archives, I mentioned it) probably means he's not that good at packaging
<JontheEchidna> how do you screw up so that you must add an epoch?
<Tm_T> smarter: not only that, I afraid
<Riddell> by changing version number scheme
<smarter> JontheEchidna: use svn rev as package number :p
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<apachelogger> Riddell: :P
<apachelogger> poor coolo
<Arby> smarter: I'm not even sure what he's talking about there
<smarter> JontheEchidna: see the changelog on packages.debian.org, it's quiet fun :P
<Tm_T> Arby: prolly himself either
<smarter> Arby: what is sure is that he doesn't handle something right
<apachelogger> Arby: upgrade probably won't work at all
<apachelogger> Arby: if it does they will end up with a broken desktop
<Riddell> fabo: you applied for membership?
<Arby> ok, let me read the rest of the thread and try to compose something
<apachelogger> and manually downgrading KDE core is no fun at all... I was a suse user, I've been there
<Tm_T> apachelogger: until you saw the light, son
<apachelogger> literally light, I had to do that on a TTY :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Riddell> Arby, txwikinger: membership approved, <lp-user>@kubuntu.org e-mail forwarding should be added in the next few days, you can add your blogs to planet any time
<apachelogger> good ol' yast at least had a CLI, with our fancy kubuntu gui stuffs you can't even repair your system :P
<JontheEchidna>  kdebase  (2:980710-1.0-1) unstable; urgency=low
<JontheEchidna> dang
<Arby> Riddell: thanks
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: =)
<Arby> of course that would mean I have to start writing a blog
<Tm_T> Arby: you have to
<Riddell> what an excellent idea
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> we need more blue stuff on the ubuntu planet
<smarter> 'night people
<Tm_T> apachelogger: does that count me too?
<Tm_T> smarter: good night, have hugs
 * smarter plans to start blogging a bit too
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I don't have the knows
<Tm_T> so why Jono Bacon hasn't done our theme song yet?
<seele> ryanakca: no, the research i was referring to came out of WSU's psych lab
<Tm_T> apachelogger: what knows?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I don't have the knows
<Tm_T> sorry, I have no idea what you're trying to say
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I don't have the knows
<Tm_T> ok
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> that was one loop
<Tm_T> apachelogger: your mind is more than one loop but ok
<Tm_T> (;)
<apachelogger> loops are the fun
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: Not sure if it's you I should mention this to but...
<Arby> a further thought on the kde3 crack repository.
<^seelenn^> bugs 297354 & 291495 are the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297354 in kubuntu-website "faq's page graphic overlays text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297354
<Arby> At what point is it no longer kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Arby: what you mean?
<Arby> well if they persist with this effort they are deviating further from what we officially support as being identified as kubuntu
<Arby> at what stage does a system diverge so much it becomes a derivative
<Tm_T> Arby: we cannot support something which isn't our doings
<ryanakca> Arby: imho, Kubuntu stops being Kubuntu when you replace the Kubuntu KDE packages with another WM... then it becomes Ubuntu base + whatever WM you install
<Arby> that's exactly my point
<Tm_T> Arby: so, when any core part, in this case, even kdebase package alone is enough
<Arby> hmm, just musing is all
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2008-11-18
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: love the ending :P
 * ryanakca grins
<Tm_T> (:)
 * ^seelenn^ boots VM
<^seelenn^> icky Windows XP
<Arby> ok folks, how about this as a response to the forum thread?
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74051/
<Arby> if anybody wants to give any more technical insight into why things will break feel free
<Arby> Riddell: apachelogger anybody else ^^
<Riddell> "We know there are people who still want KDE3." -> "We know there are people who still want KDE 3, but recemment they stick with 8.04 (Hardy) rather than use an untested and unsupported third party archive."
<Arby> 'untested and unsupported' is likely to bring on flames but I think that'll happen anyway
<Tm_T> Arby: but that's true
<Arby> I bet they'll claim it's supported
<Arby> Tm_T: I agree
<Arby> I can just see what the response will be
<Tm_T> Arby: then all issues are supported by the claimers, I though wouldn't like to see that
<a|wen> Arby: link to forum post?
<Tm_T> too ugly to my eyes
<Arby> a|wen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<a|wen> thx
<Nightrose> Arby: "of work required to maintain a usable KDE3 desktop is will increase" <- one "is" too much
<Arby> oops
<Nightrose> sounds good to me otherwise
<a|wen> that's a long post
<Arby> a|wen: the thread is 11 pages of crack
<Arby> and use of that repo stands a reasonable chance of causing the end of the world
<a|wen> Arby: yeah, just realized :/
 * Arby prepares the flameproof suit and goes to post
<rgreening> gj Arby
<a|wen> go for it Arby ... and good luck might be the right words :)
<Arby> and it's done
<Arby> anbody got any marshmallows?
 * ^seelenn^ now wants some marshmallows
<Arby> while I remember.
<Arby> JontheEchidna: is it worth trying to have a bugday on kdepim sometime soon?
<JontheEchidna> Arby, ^seelenn^: http://www.homestarrunner.com/marshie.html
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I guess when we roll 4.2 out we'll be mass-closing kdepim bugs anway
<Arby> fair enough
<Arby> we can survey the damage after that
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<jussi01_> Morning all
<^seelenn^> evening
<^seelenn^> :)
<Arby> although strictly speaking that won't be til January will it
<jussi01_> Is anyone having issues with the new fglrx driver that hit the repos a few days back? (I think its in proposed...)
<a|wen> Arby: isn't there a lot of 3.5.x bugs anyway, so a cleanup could be a good idea?
<Arby> a|wen: yes there probably is
<jussi01_> I have that it boots to 640x480 and then when I log in and go to system settings - display it goes to the correct resolution
 * ^seelenn^ goes to sleep
<Riddell> night ^seelenn^
 * jussi01_ waves to Riddell
 * a|wen lives happily without fglrx for his ati graphics card
<^seelenn^> Riddell: Night night
<jussi01_> a|wen: shush you ;P
<JontheEchidna> jussi01_: known issue with the systemsettings module
<jussi01_> JontheEchidna: workaround/fix?
<JontheEchidna> workaround is... to open systemsettings...
<JontheEchidna> lol
<jussi01_> hehe
<jussi01_> ok
<jussi01_> there is also a problem with it doing weird stuff with focus - I run networkmanager gnome, and after Ive got the resolution back I click on it and the pop up box doesnt come up. (works fine with the bad res)
<seele> hum.. work on system settings or presentation for tomorrow's lug meeting
<jussi01_> seele: ad lib the presentation, work on system settings :D
<seele> jussi01_: i promised them slides, but there probably wont be many of them anyway
<jussi01_> oh
<a|wen> regarding kde 3.5 ... if anybody with SRU powers has time to have a look at bug 286905 it would be greatly appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286905 in kdepim "[SRU req.] kdepim stability fixes; calendar crashes when using google calendar [regression]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286905
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-19
<Riddell> a|wen: goodness, lots in that
<Riddell> a|wen: uploaded
<Riddell> 3.5 really is supported in hardy :)
<Tm_T> our KDE3 guy answered: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6206917&postcount=103
<a|wen-> night people
<ScottK> Tm_T: If someone wants to support KDE3 in Intrepid, I think it's great.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I too, but it should be done right IMO
<ScottK> Tm_T: True, but I don't think we really have the time.  Someone ought to tell him though that bluetooth is hopeless due to the bluez update.
 * JontheEchidna already did
<Tm_T> ScottK: I know, that's why I would love to see him and perhaps others to be volunteered to do it for us
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.
<JontheEchidna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6207264&postcount=104
<Tm_T> ScottK: I just fail to see why he didn't contact us properly
<ScottK> Tm_T: I don't see the need.  We aren't going to do it/support it, so why should he.
<ScottK> Effectively he's running a KDE3 based Ubuntu derivative.
<Nightrose> ScottK: and causing a lot of trouble with an epoch of 7 :(
<Tm_T> ScottK: true, but, problem is in how those packages are done
<Tm_T> ScottK: and I afraid it will come later to us, badly
<ScottK> There's no way to do it that won't cause problems because he has to either entire replicate the non-KDE parts of the Ubuntu archive or have a higher version number.
<ScottK> Some of those words are out of order.
<ScottK> Sorry.  I only got 2 hours sleep last night and spend almost 10 hours driving today.
<ScottK> I'm a bit fried right now.
<JontheEchidna> sounds fun
<Tm_T> ScottK: yup, that isn't excuse to make packages the way he have done
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd use two of those three letters in my description.
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * ScottK isn't familiar with the details of the packaging.
<Tm_T> anyway, I should have been sleeping some 4 hours ago
<Tm_T> so good night ->
<ScottK> Good night.
 * ScottK goes for a bit of a lie down.
<glade88> JontheEchidna: is this governed by kde4libs? http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/990/kdelibsxh2.jpg
<Arby> morning
<^seelenn^> Morning
<glade88> stdin: so should I file another bug?
<stdin> glade88: I guess, I'm just looking at what -d does for the original kdesu to see if it's kdesudo or not
<glade88> stdin: thanks. I'll report one
<stdin> glade88: yeah, it's a KDESudo issue, -d does nothing without --comment, but with kdesu it just asks for the password
<glade88> what do I have to do to kde-nightly to show entries in kicker->applications?
<bdgraue> glade88: http://groups.google.com/group/amarok-neon/browse_thread/thread/52aacf37ef7b05b8
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: a big hug for your computer | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> Arby: png
<Arby> apachelogger: pong, briefly
<Arby> apachelogger: is it urgent, at work and no time.
<apachelogger> same here :P
<apachelogger> Arby: nvm, it can wait
<apachelogger> I'll mail the KDE 3 dude in a minute
<apachelogger> Nightrose: png
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: gif.
<apachelogger> ewww :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: jpg?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Nightrose: shall I CC kubuntu-devel in my mail to the kde3 dood?
<Nightrose> Riddell: awww - /me hugs her computer
<Nightrose> hmmm - probably a good idea to keep everyone in the loop - but might make him feel "everyone against him"
<apachelogger> well, that feeling could help make him realize the importance
<Nightrose> i think private mail might be better for starters
<Nightrose> true
<Nightrose> but we might loose the chance to prevent more harm
<seele> argh, my network manager popped out again
<seele> the only thing it might be was from logging in to neon, but i dont know how it would have messed with it.  theyre separate .kde folders
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we could go to epoch 8 :P
 * seele bangs head on desk
<apachelogger> start an epoch war ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> seele: popped out?
 * Nightrose puts pillow on seele's desk
<seele> apachelogger: yeah, it's not in the systray, it's a standalone window with a taskmanager entry
 * Hobbsee removes the desk, and leaves the pillow on seele's knees
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> Hobbsee: it *is* kindof early for me to be up yet ;)
<apachelogger> seele: kill it and restart it
<apachelogger> maybe plasma is stupid right now ;-)
<seele> ok, brb.. but i'm pretty sure that didnt work last time
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> guess it is...
 * seele sighs
<seele> apachelogger: didn't work
<seele> apachelogger: i think the last time i had to remove all my plasma settings
<seele> apachelogger: i still dont understand why it's affecting my .kde settings
<apachelogger> seele: could be a random plasma break
<apachelogger> in fact, it is most likely, I am also using neon and didn't notice anything like it
<seele> apachelogger: you switch between the two?
<apachelogger> yus
 * Riddell copies 4.1.3 to intrepid-proposed
<apachelogger> \o/
<rgreening> yay
<NCommander> Riddell, retry adept once publisher runs
<Riddell> that's the plan
<Riddell> NCommander: I have another challenge for you if you're up for it :)
<Riddell> kde4libs needs some arm love
<NCommander> Its already on my ARM todo list
<NCommander> But ubuntu-desktop is taking priority ATM
<smarter> don't Debian already build packages for arm?
<jtechidna> Fedora Core 8 doesn't have the Oxygen konversation nicklist theme D:
<jtechidna> or at least I think FC 8 is on this ancient thing...
<smarter> Fedore Core doesn't exist anymore
<smarter> *Fedora
<jtechidna> Sysinfo for 'lockjaw': Linux 2.6.22.5-76.fc7 running KDE 3.5.7-21.fc7 Fedora, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3190 bogomips), HD: 72/145GB, RAM: 688/2026MB, 141 proc's, 17.28min up
<jtechidna> ha, fedora core 7
<jtechidna> that is sad, this thing has 3 times more ram than my desktop
<rgreening> this seems interesting... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveReorganisation
 * jtechidna goes for his dentist's appointment
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> trunk now uses the new plasma notification thingy for file transfer progress
<apachelogger> very sweet
<apachelogger> reading that fall of kde thread makes me vomit, that is like watching a dog chasing it's tail
<apachelogger> or like the really slick screensavers
<apachelogger> if you look too long at them you start feeling sick
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have any plans to port/update kde-hal-device-manager?  Should it be removed?  I'm looking at python-kde3 rdepends trying to see if we can kill it off this cycle.
<apachelogger> wasn't that more of a device-viewer really?
 * apachelogger doesn't remember ever managing stuff with it
<Riddell> it was a GUI wrapper around lshal pretty much
<Riddell> and a port of the gtk hal-device-manager, it never did manage devices indeed
<Riddell> ScottK: are we trying to get rid of python-kde3?
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: we will have to, in order to get rid of kdelibs4 I guess :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Just looking to see if it's feasible.  I'd say we're trying to get rid of anything KDE3.
<Riddell> I don't mind getting rid of kde-hal-device-manager, it was mostly done to touch up my pykde skillz
<ScottK> Riddell: There are some other rdepends that look like they'll still work OK, so I'll leave it.
<ScottK> Having 3 rdepends instead of 4 doesn't really help.
<tictric> hi folks, I just realised that intrepid has no package kpilot which I actually need. Only way is to compile hardy sources?
<jtechidna> Yeah, the KDE 4.1 release of kdepim didn't include kpilot since it wasn't working. I think KDE 4.2 will have kpilot again
<apachelogger> it's not like the KDE 3 version of kpilot was working very well
<tictric> Not very, but well enough for my purposes. You only need to have lots of backups handy :-)
<apachelogger> smarter, ScottK, Tm_T: btw, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-loom-devs/bzr-loom/trunk/annotate/head:/HOWTO
<smarter> interesting
<tictric> May I point your attention to this place? -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kpilot/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3
<ScottK> apachelogger: That assumes a lot more familiarity with bzr than I have.
<ScottK> tictric: Why?
<tictric> This package does not install and it's named kpilot in intrepid
<apachelogger> ScottK: I hope it becomes easier to use, I don't think I would want to use it right now
<apachelogger> but it certainly improves the full-source branch proposal
<apachelogger> ...still we have the problem that KDE source would be eating bandwith and space like nothing else
<smarter> needs some work thought, if you really need to type "bzr down-thread" X times to get to a specific "thread" and cannot just type bzr thread X
<apachelogger> it's WIP :P
<smarter> "(this will be made easier in the future with an automatic mode of operation)" okay ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: As long as Debian is using patch systems, I think we should too, so there's no great benifit to moving to full DVCS packaging.
<apachelogger> IMHO bzr should use a quilt-like approach to handle patches, why track the version of every source file when you only need the 1% which is affected by a patch
<apachelogger> ScottK: debian started that whole vcs-pkg stuff off IIRC ;-)
<apachelogger> tictric: Status: Superseded
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, I'm OK with having debian dir in VCS.
<apachelogger> tictric: also see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kpilot
<ScottK> tictric: That's an obsolete KDE3 package that was removed during development.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I think we shouldn't worry about the full-source approach at all until bzr has a sensible solution for the amount of data we would be carrying around
<tictric> Yep, I see. Wasn't reading carefully enough. I was wondering anyway :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.
<NCommander> Riddell, KDE4libs is now being ported
<Riddell> NCommander: by you?
<NCommander> yeah
<Riddell> you're my hero :)
<NCommander> It looks easy enough to fix
<apachelogger> smarter: can you write a wiki page giving a quick intro to bzr packaging?
<smarter> apachelogger: well, the wiki pages james_w pointed out at the meeting are pretty good
<apachelogger> some of the stuff doesn't work yet though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should try to drop the kdepimlibs build dependencies of kdebase* in beta1
 * jtechidna makes a note of that
<apachelogger> from my experience with neon nothing in kdebase depends on pimlibs anymore
<NCommander> Riddell, I hit a snag
<NCommander> Riddell, to compile kde4libs on my hardware will take somewhere in the ball park of two weeks
<jtechidna> "the little ARM that could"
<NCommander> Riddell, I can provide a patch that should fix the issue, and not break any other architecture, but I can't actually test build it
<Riddell> NCommander: we can run it by doko, he's the one complaining about it not building
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/workspace-ubuntu
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm complaining because it blocked OOo :-P!
<NCommander> apachelogger, neat
 * apachelogger shudders
<apachelogger> ooo
<Riddell> NCommander: if kdelibs takes too long to compile...
<NCommander> Riddell, it compiles fine on the ARM builders
<NCommander> My personal ARM hardware is a generation out of date
<NCommander> (well, it compiles fine until it FTBFS :-))
<jtechidna> I could compile it with my Nintendo DS if it had any compilation tools whatsoever :P
<jtechidna> ...and if it didnt have a 66 MHZ processor
<NCommander> with 4MB of RAM?
<apachelogger> lolz
<jtechidna> ya
<NCommander> WTF would you page out to?
<jtechidna> actually I have a flashcart that provides 32 MB more
<NCommander> Riddell, would you have a strong objection to us uploading a kde4libs with a fix that is at least known not to break amd64/i486?
<NCommander> *i386?
<Riddell> NCommander: fine with me
<Tonio_> hi there
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<smarter> Tonio_: how is it going?
<ScottK> apachelogger: One of my reservations about moving to keeping debian dirs in bzr is uploads to the archive not getting reflected in the bzr repo.  I think it's probably not to hard to write a script that would notice the subset of the packages we are worrying about and flag to someone's attention is the version in the archive gets higher than what's in bar.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe someone could work on that now (before we lose changes)?
<rgreening> smarter: got any experience with using qtdesigner to design the ui for use in python?
<jtechidna> rgreening: I have experience with that
<rgreening> jtechidna: ok, cool. halp
<smarter> I probably used it one time for an exercice on my PyQt book :)
<rgreening> :P
<smarter> I let jtechidna halp you
<rgreening> hehe
<jtechidna> rgreening: the uic class
<jtechidna> with that class you can load a .ui file on the fly
<jtechidna> with something like self.ui = uic.loadUi("imagedialog.ui")
<jtechidna> then you can manipulate the objects in the ui files as normal
<jtechidna> self.ui.myfavoritecombobox.makehugeliekXBOX()
<rgreening> jtechidna: ok, I get that much. But within qtdesigner, how far do I have to go... i.e. I drag and drop the widgets, do I need to go and modify properties, slots/signals, etc.. or do I defer to the python code.
<jtechidna> you would want to modify the object names at the least
<rgreening> ok.
<jtechidna> after a while it gets hard to track objects when they are called combobox_35
<rgreening> jtechidna: and for the menu items, do I build them on the fly, or should I predefine all the menu items in the ui
<jtechidna> if they're not going to change much during runtime I'd construct them in designer
 * rgreening n00b to python and qt and kde programming (but learning quickly)
<jtechidna> unless it's easier to do it in pyqt :P
<rgreening> jtechidna: ok, I'll predefine in designer.
<jtechidna> defining the rest of the stuff in designer vs. python is really a matter of style
<rgreening> jtechidna: want to help me code the ui for a KDE firewall front-end to ufw ? :)
<jtechidna> not at the moment :P
<rgreening> lol...
<rgreening> haha
<jtechidna> but I'd be glad to lend a hand
<rgreening> jtechidna: that would be appreciated. I really need to get the pyQt book - Rapid Gui Programming With Python And Qt: The Definitive Guide To Pyqt Programming
<jtechidna> yeah, I've seen it at Barnes and Nobles but it's like $40 there D:
 * smarter has rapid gui stuff, it rocks
<rgreening> I wish my bookstore had it.. I think I have to order in
<jtechidna> what I really would like is python-style documentation
<rgreening> smarter: a good book huh..
<smarter> the trolltech docs are great imho
<jtechidna> yeah, the docs are good
<rgreening> jtechidna, smarter: When it comes time to internationalize the app, I'm going to need some help... not sure how to do it with the ui (I know how to in the python code).
<jtechidna> rgreening: hmm, you might want to stick with python for that
<smarter> not sure too actually ^^
<smarter> I'm not even sure this is supported
<smarter> I heard something about i18n support and Qt Designer 4.5
<jtechidna> nice
<kb9vqf> I read through the ubuntu-meeting log from yesterday...if anyone would like to talk with me about the KDE3 respository I'd be glad to listen. :)
<kb9vqf> I apologize for the problems that I caused
<kb9vqf> and I would like to repackage KDE3.5 properly
<kb9vqf> The repository is offline for now per your request
<jtechidna> oh hi, I'm dualscreenman from the forums
<kb9vqf> Hi!
<Nightrose> hi kb9vqf - thanks for taking it offline and coming here
<kb9vqf> You are welcome
<Nightrose> i am sure we can get this worked out :)
<kb9vqf> Sounds good! :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ping honey
<Nightrose> kb9vqf: apachelogger is the one who send you an email and one of our packagers
<Nightrose> kb9vqf: ScottK seemed interested as well
<kb9vqf> I tried to contact him, but this is the first time I used IRC so I don't know what a "poke" is!
<Nightrose> well i just poked him for you ;-)
<Nightrose> no problem
<jtechidna> kb9vqf: poke
<jtechidna> :P
<jtechidna> that is a poke
<gribelu> yay http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.1.80/
<jtechidna> ooh, nice. beta1 got tagged
<Nightrose> kb9vqf: anyway they seem to be away right now so please wait a little - i am sure they have ideas how this all can be done to please the users without risking problems when they update to jaunty
<rgreening> jtechidna: TypeError: ('Wrong base class of toplevel widget', (<class 'PyQt4.QtGui.QWidget'>, 'QMainWindow'))
<rgreening> jtechidna: grr.. arg...
<rgreening> oh.. nm..
<jtechidna> rgreening: when that happens I usually fiddle around until stuff works :P
<rgreening> I used QWidget instead of QMainWindow.. doh
<rgreening> haha
<kb9vqf> OK, thanks!
<kb9vqf> Do you know when the next meeting is so that I can apply for membership?
<ScottK> Nightrose and kb9vqf: My main interest in this is that it appears that kb9vqf is doing a project that satisfies a real user desire and so we should not try to oppose it, but give advice in a supportive way.
<Nightrose> ScottK: sure :)
<Nightrose> ScottK: you were interested so i thought you might want to give some of that advice
<jtechidna> kb9vqf: I believe we do these monthly. I don't know how that will work out with the Ubuntu Developers summit being next month though...
<ScottK> kb9vqf: Do you understand the concern about you using an epoch in your KDE3 packages?
<kb9vqf> Yes!
<kb9vqf> I think I can undo that
<kb9vqf> I have some bash experience, so maybe I can write a script to automagically remove epoch3 packages and replace them with the -kde3 packages
<ScottK> kb9vqf: Also settings in .kde for KDE3 and KDE4 versions of packages shouldn't be mixed.
<ScottK> kb9vqf: You probably ought to have your packages use .kde3 (you can see how the KDE4 packages in Hardy use .kde4 for an example).
<kb9vqf> OK.  What about the KDE3 programs that are not yet replaced (e.g. kdevelop)?
<kb9vqf> Can you / I alter them to use .kde3 as well?
<ScottK> In the cases where we provide the KDE3 version in the official archive, I think you should just use that and don't worry about it.
<jtechidna> as long as they aren't replaced yet they will be fine using the normal .kde
<kb9vqf> My concern was the settings
<kb9vqf> If I tell kcontrol, for example, to use .kde3, then the settings will not be applied to kdevelop, correct?
<ScottK> kb9vqf: One other thing to be careful of is that we have a kdvi (KDE3 package) in the archive that is incompatible with trying to provide all of kdegraphics from KDE3.  You will need to replace that.
<kb9vqf> How many KDE3 packages are still in the official repos?
<kb9vqf> (Approximately :))
<jtechidna> all extragear apps that still compile, I think, along with kdewebdev
<jtechidna> and kde3's kdebindings
<kb9vqf> Can those apps be modified to use .kde3 as their settings directory?
<ScottK> There's no need for that.
<ScottK> kb9vqf: Look at the output of apt-cache rdepends kdelibs4c2a.
<kb9vqf> I'm away from my Intrepid machines at the moment, but I will do that when I get back.
<ScottK> kb9vqf: You'll also need to resurrect kde-guidance as your KDE3 desktop will have some substantial missing pieces without it.
<ScottK> OK
<kb9vqf> ScottK: Sorry if I'm not understanding something here, but if my kcontrol dumps settings into .kde3, how will the official KDE apps get their configuration information?
<kb9vqf> ScottK: or does KDE4's control center handle that now?
 * ScottK looks over at jtechidna.
<jtechidna> I think
<jtechidna> that you could package the components that intrepid already has in -kde3 packges, and have them conflict with the official ones
<kb9vqf> OK, that sounds fine
<kb9vqf> Here's something else I'm not sure on.  Since I cannot change the epoch, how can I force my packages to override the official ones?  I tried something like this in the past, and apt-get forced me to manually select every single package before the upgrade would proceed.
<kb9vqf> every single KDE3 package that is
<jtechidna> somewhere under the packages' depends you add something like;
<apachelogger> replaces: foobar
<apachelogger> conflicts: foobar
<jtechidna> ^that
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: you will need to add these for every package
<apachelogger> then installing the kde3 metapackage should remove the kde4 ones for now
<apachelogger> logn term solution should be to make them installable alongside each other :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Couldn't a kubuntu-desktop-kde3 metapackage be enough (*conflicta/replaces)?
<apachelogger> hm
<jtechidna> well he would only have to conflict the kde3 ones that we have in intrepid
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: what ScottK said, you migth just want to add the conflicts/replaces to the the metapackage
<apachelogger> that was a connection reset alright
 * apachelogger continues playing star trek legacy
<rgreening> jtechidna: I got my window to show.. yay...
<jtechidna> :)
<kb9vqf> Sorry, my connection dropped out
<kb9vqf> Can my packages somehow become "official" instead of "unofficial"?  If so, how can I do that? :)
<jtechidna> kb9vqf: (what you missed) for all the -kde3 packages that would already have in intrepid, you'd add conflicts: foobar and replaces: foobar under the depenencies of the packages.
<rgreening> jtechidna: tres cool indeedy
<devfil> Riddell: what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+bug/297161 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297161 in kdebindings "Please merge kdebindings 4:3.5.10-1 from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kb9vqf> jtechidna: thanks for the resend
<kb9vqf> Since I'm rebuilding anyway I can probably handle the merge
<jtechidna> kb9vqf: I think if you asked you could get a PPA with more space. Even though you are graciously offering to maintain KDE3 packages they can't really become "official" official since making teh packages official would require official support and use of the official bug tracker, which is something we really don't have the resources to deal with
<jtechidna> I think that getting a larger PPA & using your existing support facilities would be about the best solution
<kb9vqf> OK
<apachelogger> well, the main problem is that we want to decrease the amount of KDE 3 packages ;-)
<smarter> yes, LP let you have a bigger PPA if you ask nicely :)
<kb9vqf> Who would I ask about that?
<smarter> questions.launchpad.net iirc
<kb9vqf> thanks
<apachelogger> well, it's not really urgent ;-)
<apachelogger> neon is exceeding it's limits since the first week
<Riddell> devfil: bah, missed it, sorry :(
<smarter> but in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6153716&postcount=88 what did you mean by "I've had to do so much fiddling with the build environment that I doubt this will work. I want a place to upload the binaries (and source) that I have already built, tested, in some cases modified, and verified." ?
<devfil> Riddell: np
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: btw, by using a PPA and establishing a set of rules to ensure package quality we could make them semi-official
<Riddell> devfil: any others outstanding?
<devfil> Riddell: AFAIK no
<Riddell> devfil: if stuff like that gets overlooked mind and keep poking
<smarter> kb9vqf: correct link to request the change to PPA size: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<kb9vqf> The problem is that there were several header files that were buggy, so I had to modify them on the system that I was building on
<kb9vqf> They have probably since been fixed
<kb9vqf> as they were known bugs
<smarter> do you have a list of the patches you did? (assuming you added patches for that and didn't modified directly the sources)
<kb9vqf> On the header files, no.  Chages to KDE, yes I have patches
<kb9vqf> Well, that is I could make patches if I needed to
<kb9vqf> I have notes on what I cahnged
<jtechidna> using the patch system for modifications is very much preferred
<jtechidna> *a patch system, like quilt
<smarter> but did you really modified the _binary_ packages?
<kb9vqf> no
<kb9vqf> I modified the control file inside the .deb package
<kb9vqf> just to get stuff out faster
<smarter> *bad
<smarter> * practice
<kb9vqf> Yes, I know
<kb9vqf> I don't do that anymore
<jtechidna> good :)
<kb9vqf> BTW semi-official is OK :)
<rgreening> jtechidna: when I load the ui in python, and then close it, the program doesn't exit... did I miss something?
<jtechidna> rgreening: how are you closing it?
<rgreening> hittin the X button
<jtechidna> lol
<jtechidna> um, hmm...
<smarter> kb9vqf: also, you should remind people on the pages where you put the installation note and stuff that they can still use Hardy if they really don't want to change
<jtechidna> rgreening: could you batpaste your script or something
<jtechidna> ?
<kb9vqf> smarter: I can do that
<smarter> I'm pretty sure that most of the users of these packages don't really need Intrepid
<kb9vqf> Well, I did :)
<kb9vqf> It has made my daily work a lot easier
<kb9vqf> Then again, maybe I just have an uncommon number of bugs that I hit on Hardy
<jtechidna> hehe
<kb9vqf> Hey, do you know if there is any chance that a 'revert to old "desktop as dumping ground"' option will be present in 4.2?
<jtechidna> yes
<jtechidna> there will be an option to set folderview as the background with a wallpaper and everything
<jtechidna> http://jakilinux.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/a11.png
<kb9vqf> I'll have to take a closer look...but looking better :)
<jtechidna> hehe
<kb9vqf> Maybe I could work on adding missing KDE3.5 features to KDE4 after I gain some experience?
<jtechidna> I'm sure that the KDE devs would be happy
<jtechidna> because they want to start going out in new directions in KDE 4.3
<kb9vqf> OK, sounds good!  Thanks for all the help guys, I will look into how to upload to the PPA and start the long rebuild process.
<jtechidna> Now that 4.2 has autohide, files-on-desktop, etc
<kb9vqf> I will try my best to make it to the next meeting and apply for membership if you would consider it
<jtechidna> ok, good luck :)
<kb9vqf> I have a wiki page up http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimothyPearson :)
<Riddell> NCommander: adept built!
<Riddell> as did kdebase-workspace in jaunty
<Riddell> it's all coming together
<jjesse_> yaya
<NCommander> Riddell, told you that would fix it :-)
<NCommander> Riddell, Ok, I confirmed my fix works on ARM, I'll be uploading kde4libs as soon as it finishes in my PPA
<Riddell> NCommander: how did you confirm?
<NCommander> Riddell, I built the file I had to change on ARM hardware
<Riddell> just hope there's no more ARM issues :)
<NCommander> SInce it was one of the very last files to be built, there shouldn't be any more FTBFS
<NCommander> right
<NCommander> Riddell, was a new Qt recently uploaded?
 * NCommander just reproduced the ARM FTBFS on amd64
<Riddell> 11 Nov
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> So it was a general FTBFS that just hadnt' cropped up
<Riddell> erk
<NCommander> THat makes life easier
<NCommander> Riddell, kde4libs is being uploaded
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see Bug 300047
<ScottK> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300047 in python-qt4 "armel build failure (package not yet in the archive)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300047
<NCommander> ScottK, I can look into this if you want
<ScottK> NCommander: Great.  Looked at a glance like a patch just not appying, but I didn't have time to do more than glance.
<NCommander> I'll put it on the armel todo
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have any documentation on the steps behind creating Kubuntu? ie. seeding the CDs, repo prepping and such?
<nixternal> need something to use when I present our appliances running on Ubuntu here and having ample documentation will help me out with that
<nixternal> gotta make it easier than our current setup, which at this time is pretty easy for us to build
<NCommander> nixternal, use the documenation on setting up debian-cd, and then replace ubuntu with debian
<NCommander> (make sure you use ubunu-cd source however)
<nixternal> groovy, thanks
<NCommander> Riddell, who's working on kde4bindings
<ScottK> NCommander: I thought it was you?
<NCommander> I was looking at python-qt4
<NCommander> ...
 * NCommander adds it to the growing list
<Riddell> NCommander: I am I guess
<Arby> seele: do you have time to talk about system-config-printer-kde?
<NCommander> Riddell, did you finish that merge from Debian?
<Riddell> nixternal: the seeds are in lp.net/ubuntu-seeds bzr branches, germinate turns them into meta packages, livefs turns that into squashfs images and ubuntu-cd turns it into CDs
<Riddell> NCommander: no, couldn't get their C# stuff to work
<Riddell> NCommander: but then I updated to 4.2 alpha and it's now a lot closer to what debian has
<Riddell> so it might be worth another shot to merge if someone can be bothered
<nixternal> c#?
<NCommander> where's directhex
<nixternal> please don't tell me that KDE is using c#
<NCommander> kde4bindings :-P
<Riddell> the debian c# stuff didn't seem to be actually tested (which is unusual for Debian, more our style:)  needed at least these changes kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kdebindings-debian.diff
<Riddell> NCommander: directhex?
<nixternal> oh, kde bindings
<NCommander> Riddell, the mono guru
<Riddell> NCommander: well it's working fine in our package, qyoto and kimono both work for me
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kimono.png
<Arby> anybody here good with cups config, particularly how to set system wide paper sizes/orientations etc?
<Riddell> nixternal: but best thing generally is to look for the remastering docs on help.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> Arby: I doubt anyone here understands CUPS's internal API
<Arby> I was afraid that was the case
<Arby> Riddell: any idea who looks after system-config-printer in ubuntu?
<Arby> I've reached the limits of my (already limited knowledge) and need some input
<NCommander> Arby, try the desktop team, since they use cups as well
<NCommander> (#ubuntu-desktop)
<Arby> NCommander: good point
<Arby> Hi dentaku65
<dentaku65> hi Arby
<Arby> come to join in the fun?
<dentaku65> THANKS! Today is a big day :-)
<Arby> your welcome
<Arby> *you're
<dentaku65> Well... is too complicate for me... maybe I can provide a good spaghetti code and very good wine for the team :-)
<Arby> you don't need to be able to code
<Arby> there are other things you can do you know :)
<Arby> but wine is also welcome :)
<dentaku65> :)
<Arby> we can always use more people looking at bugs
<Arby> or testers
<Arby> testers are good
<dentaku65> fine for me
<Arby> dentaku65: which one, both?
<dentaku65> yes, both...
<seele> Arby: i will tomorrow, when will you be around?
<seele> i'm out for a bit this evening
<dentaku65> yes, both...
<Arby> seele ok, not urgent
<Arby> anytime after about 8pm UTC
<Arby> sorry I'm useless at timezones
<seele> Arby: what time zone are you in?
<Arby> seele GMT
<Arby> dentaku65: ok why not start by having a read through https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Bugs/HowToTriage
<seele> Arby: canada?
<Arby> seele no, Greenwich Mean Time (UK)
<seele> ok, so +1 UTC?
<a|wen> seele: he's fooling you ;) ... GMT = UTC (at this time of year)
<seele> a|wen: ah well, i'm lucky i can figure out my own time zone
<Arby> like I said, I'm useless at timezones
<Arby> don't travel enough
 * ^seelenn^ doesn't do travelling... tis cold outside and I'm a wuss
<Riddell> not that cold tonight, just went for a cycle ride
 * a|wen wishes it was possible to use UTC as time-zone for his plasma clock
<Arby> dentaku65: then we can find you some bugs to work on
<^seelenn^> was cold when I went out at 6pm, really windy too... not fun at all
<Arby> jtechidna: you seem to be bug man these days
<Arby> have we got a list in need of triage for a new triager?
<Arby> first person to say 'launchpad' get's whacked :)
<seele> hmm
<seele> Riddell: did you ever suggest the kickoff menu changes upstream?
<seele> Riddell: the label alignment and hover
<Riddell> seele: yes, Aaron vetoed and I presume it's been argued to death already so no point pushing them
 * seele sighs
<seele> i strongly dislike that menu
<seele> *STRONGLY*
<Riddell> not tepidly?
<seele> i would use hate, but hate is a strong word
<Riddell> so the menu does not speak to your condition?
<seele> the menu is the root of my current condition which would take a tag cloud to fully visualise
<seele> hmm.. openoffice has taken over the #1 spot.  apparently it isn't talking to klauncher
 * seele wonders how she can get this picture in her presentation..
<seele> Riddell: when does your holiday start?
<Riddell> seele: 23:59 this Friday
<Riddell> although since I'm going around visiting KDE developers, it's more a Kubuntu research trip on a Brompton :)
<seele> unless canonical paid for your train ticket, you should stick to swimming and limit hacking ;)
<rgreening> ok, here's a real stupid question... what would noobie users use to format a pen drive in KDE (3.5 or 4.1) without resorting to command line? I had a user ask if there was a simple util to format their pen drive. mkfs.vfat seems to be my only answer or qparted (overkill). There should be a context menu or something
<seele> nixternal: i'm telling you.. going all the way to Michigan to talk is so 1990's.  Teleconferencing is the way of the future
<nixternal> did you do yours already?
<seele> nixternal: tonight, about 22:00 EST
<nixternal> groovy
<seele> got slides and everything, although it will be weird needing to say "next slide please"
<seele> i should get one of those spoken story book "dings" to play
<Riddell> rgreening: that's depressingly overlooked.  I had a summer of code student working on it once but it didn't end up very polished
<nixternal> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: still got the code?
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm tempted to write something myself
<Riddell> somewhere I should do
<rgreening> Dolphin should have a right-click Format option
<rgreening> for any removable media
<a|wen> that would be cool
<rgreening> Riddell: know anything about using konq_popupmenuplugin? as it was suggested I may be able to implement the context menu for the format using that (in at least konqueror). Dolphin may not (yet) support using this plugin...
<jtechidna> look up service menus
<rgreening> jtechidna: Not sure if dolphin supports that
<rgreening> konq and kdesktop yes...
<jtechidna> it does
<jtechidna> obviously kde3 servicemenus won't work with KDE4
<jtechidna> KDE4 example: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/ark/app/
<rgreening> hmm.... I'll look into it. If it'll work with a service menu, that'll be great...
<rgreening> ok, off ...
 * jtechidna waves
<Riddell> ~twitter update my blog a top hit for wikileaks bnp, jriddell.org/diary
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> anyone with intrepid able to check that this works? http://www.kubuntu.org/koffice-2-beta-3
 * a|wen starts installing
 * Nightrose updates
<Nightrose> hmm i only have an update for adept
 * Nightrose headdesks
<a|wen> kword and kspread starts
<Nightrose> didn't have it installed - installing now
<a|wen> Riddell: looks good... removed my old koffice and installed all the -kde4 packages instead
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> thanks
<Nightrose> installed fine here - testing now
<Nightrose> jep everything looks fine here
<neversfelde> I had to do an apt-get install  -f on intrepid
<neversfelde> but I installed koffice-kde4 from the ppa
<neversfelde> was a problem with krita
<a|wen> neversfelde: could be the dependency resolver of apt-get not being "good enough"
<neversfelde> maybe, I shoud have copied the message, but I was in a hurry.
<neversfelde> I do have a second machine running koffice, if there is a problem I will report it
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-20
<jtechidna> Riddell: Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/krita-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.2-0ubuntu3~intrepid2_all.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/services/kritarulerassistanttool.desktop', which is also in package krita-kde4.
<Riddell> jtechidna: humph
<Riddell> jtechidna: what version of krita-kde4 did you have?
<jtechidna> Riddell: 1:1.9.98.1-0ubuntu2
<vorian> yo
<nixternal> jesus, that stupid "No longer a KDE fan" blog post is hitting every major news outlet
<Hobbsee> and doesn't allow comments.
<Hobbsee> any interesting comments on it, from people?
<vorian> i only /msg'd that because i don't want to get kicked out of ubuntu
<vorian> :P
<Hobbsee> seems a very cowardly thing to do, though.
<Hobbsee> to write such a post, then forbid comments.
<vorian> aye
<vorian> but then again, he was a bit off to begin with
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ya, I noticed the same thing as well
<Hobbsee> makes me wish he wasn't a kubuntu member, behaving like that.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: actually, I second that, and think he should be removed, since he pretty much admitted he isn't going to help out anymore
<nixternal> +1 on removal :)
<vorian> ha
<nixternal> I want to be an Ubuntu rockstar :(
<vorian> yeah, f'n bored is a rockstar though :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: now, that probably should have been proposed *before* the meeting :P
 * Hobbsee also thinks he's trying to damage the project, writing rubbish like that.
<nixternal> ditto
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> Let's hope the Kubuntu dev team has the sense to fork KDE 3.5.10 and base their once awesome distro on that instead of staying with KDE4.x.
<vorian> "
<vorian> erm, we passed that exit a long time ago
<Hobbsee> vorian: not necessarily.
<Hobbsee> vorian: I think there is already a kde3 fork, which was being discussed here earlier.
<vorian> nooo
<Hobbsee> vorian: the real test will be things like security updates.
 * vorian cries
<Hobbsee> well, if they throw it into a ppa, and they support it instead, there's no great problem.
<vorian> i thought the talk was of a 3rd party repo using a epoch of 7
<Hobbsee> ultimately, while people like it, people are likely to find more security problems with it, and other bugs (as seems to happen with all the major software projects)
<vorian> and how that was not good etc...
<vorian> yup
<Hobbsee> which upstream won't be committed to fix, after they end support for it.
<Hobbsee> yeah - but third party repo people came in here last night, and had discussions about how to make their stuff more sane
<vorian> i see
<vorian> i miss all the fun
<vorian> I should quit my job
<vorian> :)
<Hobbsee> run an irc proxy, and read it later?
<Hobbsee> that's the real solution.
<vorian> haha
<Hobbsee> that's what i do
<Hobbsee> i'm australian.  i have to.
<Hobbsee> most things happen while i'm asleep, y'know.
<vorian> yep
<jtechidna> the 3rd party repo dood was quite cooperative
<jtechidna> hopefully proper packages will be hosted in a PPA soon
<vorian> i'm on 24/7 actually, just don't always get a chance to catch up
<Hobbsee> ahh
<vorian> like ol jonnyboy here is heading up the beta packaging
<jtechidna> might have to wait until tommorow unles tarballs get here soon
<vorian> i'm in a bajillion channels too, that never helps
<jtechidna> well, you guys can go and package but I won't be able to do review & sent to aplg until tomorrow
<vorian> huh?
<jtechidna> if the tarballs don't appear in ktown in a few hours I won't be able to do package review until tomorrow
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> so what did the 3rd party guys say?
<jtechidna> it's one guy
<seele> Hobbsee: what anti-kde blog post?
<freeflying> Riddell: arounds?
<Hobbsee> seele: he posted it in here a few days ago.  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Blog/20081116
<jtechidna> vorian: basically he wanted to know how to make them better. he has taken the repo offline temporarily and we outlined how to make his packages better
<vorian> jtechidna: cool
<seele> Hobbsee: is that someone who matters?  some of what he talks about isn't even accurate
<vorian> who is it?
<vorian> or he, rather
 * jtechidna forgets his nick
<Hobbsee> seele: used to be a contributor here.  ardchoille
<jtechidna> it was a very randomy nick
<Hobbsee> did a fair bit fo #kubuntu support, too
<vorian> you mentioned ubuntuforums, do youhave alinky?
<seele> oh well
<Hobbsee> not sure if he's still around, as such
<vorian> spa ceb ar please
<Hobbsee> yup, he's in #ubuntu
<stdin> seele: it's been posted to kubuntu-users@ too
<stdin> so people are seeing/believing it
<stdin> I would respond, but I make it a policy to ignore that list now
 * Hobbsee wonders if that makes k-u better or wrose than u-d-d as a result.
<seele> isnt k-u going to die soon?
<Hobbsee> i wish.  but where's the evidence for that?
<LeeJunFan> That must be "The fall of KDE?" thread?
<stdin> yeah
<Hobbsee> i recall having a thought a while ago,a botu completely filtering that list, or at least, mostl yfiltering it, and getting it back to a productive state.
<Hobbsee> i suspect by now, we actually need to do that :(
<ScottK> I particularly liked "... the developers who wrote the application should know their code, and if they know their code then they know where all the bugs are. If they don't know where all of the bugs are then they have no business writing software for the public."
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that was my favorite too.
<ScottK> I guess other projects only release bug free code.
<jtechidna> I squirted OJ out my nose when I read that
<LeeJunFan> must be. unless there are no real developers.
<LeeJunFan> What if all this time many of us thought we were developers, but we weren't because we didn't know where all the bugs were?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i thought that was *particularly* priceless.
<seele> Hobbsee: it was a topic in our last kubuntu meeting
<Hobbsee> seele: oh, i must have missed it in the meeting minutes.  My bad :)
<ScottK> Fortunately I think a lot of people read this bit and will conclude "Author is an idiot - this post may be safely ignored."
<seele> ScottK: if developers know where all the "bugs" are, can they really be called bugs?
<seele> "works as coded"
<jtechidna> ScottK: I think those who will agree with him aare a lost cause anyway
<ScottK> seele: Sure.  If the code is the design.
<LeeJunFan> then they really are features.
<ScottK> Formally one is supposed to have a documented design and it's only a bug if it doesn't work as designed.
<ScottK> In projects where the code is the design documentation (they do exist), then it's essentially impossible to have a bug, just a design deficiency.
<jtechidna> bugs are then, by definition, unknown behaviors
<jtechidna> maybe unexpected would be a better word
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> what I don't understand is why these people think they have no choice.
 * vorian is a bug
<Hobbsee> 8.04 exists, and si supported for another year, by my calculations.
 * ScottK swats vorian.
 * vorian dies
<ScottK> Hobbsee: But it's not the latest release and everyone kewl runs the latest release.
<ScottK> Except the KDE part, of course.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah yeah...
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I think it's more about being let down personally. They have something they really do care deeply about, and they fear it's headed in the wrong direction, and because they aren't developers they don't know what else to do but bitch.
<ScottK> We even warned them.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: that's true.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: yet they don't get involved in kde development, or even go directly to kde over it.
<nixternal> I go straight to KDE development with it!
<nixternal> ant html
<nixternal> err, wrong winder
<jtechidna> I liked the "it's not my duty to report bugs"
<LeeJunFan> True. I do have to admit calling something a .0 release when it's missing many things that would 'complete' it is misleading. And their viewpoint is why would kubuntu give us something unfinished, etc..
<nixternal> and they are probably the same who clicked the "Do not send" reports to Microsoft as well
<Hobbsee> jtechidna: yes.  "its only my responsibility to bitch on blogs"
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: There was a lot of discussion about what 4.0 was meant to be before it was released.  There's a reason I never ran it.
<LeeJunFan> I think a lot of it too is that people don't read enough. They see kubuntu 8.10 on digg and it's download and install time w/o even going to kubuntu.com or reading about the state of kde4.
<LeeJunFan> ScottK: exactly.
<nixternal> I have run it since 3.93 :)
<nixternal> eww it was horrid then...still had kicker
<seele> nixternal: 4.1 was a stretch.. i coudlnt run it until 4.1.1
<LeeJunFan> But then that's the misleading part on kde's part by giving a .0 which usually means to most people it's mostly complete but probably buggy. Certainly 4.1.2 should be complete. And if kubuntu is putting it on by default it MUST be ready.
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: I think we were pretty clear in the release announcment about that too.
<nixternal> to me, 4.1.2 was better in Hardy than it was in Intrepid, but I wouldn't doubt that apachelogger did some of his magic foo to it
<seele> did any distribution even ship 4.0?  kubuntu had packages and the remix, but Intrepid is our first release
<seele> what did mandriva ship?
<Hobbsee> wow, and people complain too that the kde4 hardy support isn't being continued.
<ScottK> seele: I think Fedora did.
<nixternal> my dual monitor support kicked arse big time, and I had a spinning cube
<seele> hmm
<seele> ScottK: highly modified though?  4.0 was half 3.5.8 anyway
<LeeJunFan> ScottK: I don't disagree that kubuntu was forthcoming, but most people skip learning and go right to jumping in the water. Then are surprised by the number of sharks lurking below.
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: My sympathy for people who willfully blindfold themselves and then complain they are ignorant is limited.
<ScottK> seele: Dunno.
<seele> LeeJunFan: that's the risk of open source and why people who need stable systems should find a trusted vendor and not download everything linked on the internet
<seele> even in 3.5, KDE had a mindful target of early adopters
<Hobbsee> ScottK: there are people who whinge because the release notes aren't obvious enough for ubuntu, too.  go figure.
<LeeJunFan> seele: well, kubuntu IS their trusted vendor.
<ScottK> Hobbsee:
<seele> LeeJunFan: then they ought to go to the website and read the release notes.. not click the iso link on Digg
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I do think we could do a better job of writing the bad news part of the release notes.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's true.
<seele> LeeJunFan: Intrepid is the first KDE4 release.  The Remix CD came with plenty of caveats
<Hobbsee> ScottK: (i thought you knew about them too)
<NCommander> ScottK, care to sponsor an upload? (kdelibs)
<seele> those people who dont want kde4 shouldnt have installed intrepid
<ScottK> Clearly.
<seele> and if they can't get over it, then they can either run 3.5.10 for the next two years or use gnome
<Hobbsee> seele: but...ZOMGUPDATESMUSTHAVEOMGNOW!!!!!ELEVENTYONE!!!!!
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you mail me the debdiff or the bug link?
<NCommander> I need to wait for it to finish test building first on amd64
<LeeJunFan> seele: I realize that, I'm just being open and seeing it from both sides. I read, I run both stable and devel versions to keep tabs on things and submit bug reports. I'm just saying joe blow sees a .0 or .1 release and they think, "Woohoo! must be ready!", then they see that kubuntu adopted is as the default, well then it must be ready.
<seele> kubuntu balances itself between community and kde.  it supported the community for an extra release by giving it 3.5.9 for Hardy, but not it's time to go back to being a "KDE" distribution and ship what KDE is developing
<seele> if people don't like what KDE has become then maybe KDE isn't for them
<LeeJunFan> So then they download with assumptions based on their past where kubuntu did release with the most robust/stable, and pretty much all other software with .1 release is finished, and they are in shock.
<seele> s/not/now
<stdin> Kubuntu is only as stable as Ubuntu-base + KDE
<jtechidna> unless networkmanager + bluetooth get broken^
<jtechidna> :P
<LeeJunFan> seele: I agree with that fact. Like I said - I'm just explaining why people are angry. I'm here and running kde4 :)
<seele> LeeJunFan: to be fair, a lot of the problems in intrepid had to do with translations which werent KDE's fault
<LeeJunFan> and I have been for a long time now.
<seele> and all the Plasma complaints (that i heard) were again, Kubuntu trying to balance the good of the community with KDE.  We *temporarily* disabled some stuff in plasma because it wasn't quite ready.
<LeeJunFan> seele: I know the most annoying parts of kde4 for me are features and programs that were available with 3 and aren't in 4.
<seele> yeah :-/
<Hobbsee> seele: i think that's an important point - kubuntu *is* a "KDE" distribution, to ship what KDE is developing. it's not a "users" distribution, as some people on the list seem to think.
<LeeJunFan> ie, quanta that works with fish://, dolphin or konqueror that does video thumbnails, ability to configure a lot of printer options is missing, etc.
<Hobbsee> if it was a users distribution, we'd need a hell of a lot more manpower with people who knew the codebase, so they could fix bugs relating to whatever users wanted at a given time.
<seele> Hobbsee: if it were a users' distribution, it would end up a fork like that pidgin crap that happened a while ago
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: But don't we still have the KDE3 Quanta in Intrepid?
<LeeJunFan> ScottK: yes, but the kioslaves for kde3 libs are missing. So remote protocols don't work.
<seele> LeeJunFan: yeah.. printing was an unfortunately casulty of intrepid. at least it sortof works instead of not even existing
<ScottK> LeeJunFan: RIght.  Make sense.
<Hobbsee> seele: exactly.
<Hobbsee> seele: that part probably could be publicised a bit more - what kubuntu is intended to be, and what it will automatically ship.
<seele> it probably gets overshadowed by ubuntu who (imho) coddles its users
<LeeJunFan> Thing is, while it sucks listening to all the complaining, know this - curiosity will get these people back later. And I think kde 4.2 is going to address 90% of the issues.
<seele> ubuntu has a huge user community which gives them a loud voice
<LeeJunFan> So by next release - they'll probably all be happy again.
<LeeJunFan> Then those same people will be like, "Oooh, how did I ever live w/o lancelot?"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> seele: that's true - but they still make some unpopular decisiosn (no ekiga 3.0, for eg)
<Hobbsee> no OO.o
<seele> whoa, they didnt ship OO.o?
<jtechidna> not 3.0
<Hobbsee> seele: not 3.0
<seele> why not?
<seele> i thought 3.0 was supposed to be good
<ScottK> seele: Look at when it was released.
<LeeJunFan> it released like 3 days after freeze I think.
<seele> aah
<LeeJunFan> Actually I think it was after RC.
<Hobbsee> it was very late
<Hobbsee> i think it was just after RC, yes
<LeeJunFan> At least it's easy to get installed.
<ScottK> Is there a reason kdebase is still on 4.1.2 and not updated to the 4.2 snapshot?
<ScottK> jtechidna: ^^
<LeeJunFan> I was wondering that too.
<jtechidna> Riddell updated a few to 4.1.73 but I don't think he got to all of them
<ScottK> Well having half 4.1 and half 4.2 kinda sucks for the Alpha 1 freeze.  Anyone working on it?
<vorian> we need the source packages
<jtechidna> ScottK: when is freeze?
<vorian> jtechidna: yesterday :S
<ScottK> Now
<jtechidna> :x
<jtechidna> we were going to start packaging beta1 tomorrow
<ScottK> It's a soft freeze, so stuff can still be uploaded.
<jtechidna> Riddell has alpha1 + 1 week's worth of dev currently
<ScottK> Right, but we can't upload the beta until after the Alpha.
<jtechidna> dang
<ScottK> jtechidna: I'm assuming we have the beta tarballs in advance as usual.
<vorian> *will* have
<jtechidna> ScottK: tagging was today. I'm not sure that we have tarballs yet since I don't have ktown access
<vorian> not yet
 * vorian shuts up
<ScottK> jtechidna: Right, so if it's tagged today, I'm pretty sure it doesn't get released until after Thursday.
<jtechidna> right, we will get tarballs before release
<ScottK> So that means not for the Alpha.
<vorian> http://tinyurl.com/6b95gb ScottK
<Riddell> alpha?  there is no alpha
<Riddell> tars for beta are up
<vorian> w00t
<ScottK> So we either need to finish the snapshot or tell Slanagasek that Kubuntu is sitting Alpha 1 out.
<ScottK> Riddell: Jaunty Alpha 1?
<Riddell> oh, right, dunno about that
<ScottK> Riddell: Well that's supposed to be Thursday and we're currently part 4.1 and part 4.2 in Jaunty.  Doesn't do so well for installability.
<Riddell> installability should be fine
<ScottK> Riddell: Not according to the archive 'Problems' page.
<Riddell> meh, what does it know
<ScottK> Usually a fair amount.
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you decide not to have me upload your fix?
<NCommander> ScottK, hit a snag, and working on it still
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.
<NCommander> I'm just waiting for the final rebuild to finish
<NCommander> ScottK, I can't get a clean debdiff
 * NCommander remembers we had this issue before with kdelibs
<genii> Is there some replacement for kpilot in 8.10 ?
<seele> ugh.. throat is sore
<seele> one drawback of working from home is that i never talk
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Although I generally find that more of a feature than a bug.
<seele> when your voice cracks in the middle of a presentation because you never use it.. i would call that a bug ;)
<yuriy> a bug flew in your mouth while giving a presentation?  ;)
<ScottK> Yeah.  I guess.
<rgreening> anyone have any idea what I have done wrong here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/74642/
<ScottK> rgreening: Stayed up to late and missed your beauty sleep?
<rgreening> yep. trying to make a gui for ufw... mostly to learn Python and pyKDE4...
<ScottK> You know there is one already, right?
<rgreening> anyway, thew gui loads and when I click the X to close it, it crashes or gives a glibc double linked error
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah, gtk based
<rgreening> gufw and has a shitload of gnome deps
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.  Good point.
<ScottK> I've no idea on your actual problem.
<rgreening> the goal is to have a pyKDe ver, and eventually make a kcm module for it...
<rgreening> if I can learn this and get past this stupid friking crash
<ScottK> Wish I could help.
<rgreening> _Sime: you around?
<rgreening> ScottK: got it...
<ScottK> Kewl.
<rgreening> stupid me used a QMainWindow instead of KMainWindow
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> whee
<rgreening> stupid mixing of KDE and Qt classes
<rgreening> lol
<NCommander> ScottK, if you want to upload kdelibs, I put it in my PPA, I can't generate a clean debdiff since autoconf decides it wants to constantly rebuild itself during clean
<dentaku66> quit
<slougi> hello devels, sorry to disturb you. i just want to ask whether anyone is currently looking into the borked qt4 phonon. qmake for example generates invalid makefiles when phonon is requested.
<Riddell> slougi: we don't use qt4 phonon
<hunger> How is the kde upgrade going in jaunty?
 * hunger is stuck halfway through:-|
<cbr> kdebase isn't done yet imo
<emonkey> thx for the kofficeb3 packages in backports :)
<slougi> Riddell: qmake generating invalid makefiles is ok then? :)
<Riddell> I think we're about done for KDE/Qt merges in main
<Riddell> other than some of the big modules which will get done as beta 1
<Riddell> ScottK: although someone called "Donald Scott Kitterman" has a few with his name by them :)
<ScottK> Do I?
<ScottK> Last I looked I didn't.  I'll have a look.
<JontheEchidna> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> as uploader only in some cases
<ScottK> Riddell: I figured that unless we got in extremis those weren't my problem yet.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you're famous!
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't see any KDE/Qt ones there.
<JontheEchidna> kdebase is #7 in the upstream bug rockstars list
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I do find it odd to call each source package a project though.
<Riddell> ScottK: right we're good for them, just e-mail ones and whatever pyenchant is
<JontheEchidna> yeah, apparently this is a new page so I guess it has some kinks
<ScottK> Riddell: pyenchant is blocked on seb128 doing enchant.
<ScottK> The spamassassin one just popped up.
 * ScottK glares at NCommander to get busy on fetchmail.
<Riddell> I wonder if we should remove kiosktool
<ScottK> Now that I've looked, the spamassassin one is just Debian grabbed my RBL update patch and uploaded it.
<ScottK> Makes the merge easy.
<Riddell> ScottK: a sync?
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  There's one other small change they decline to pick up. I leave an alternate dependency in there on something (I can't recall which and I haven't checked yet) for easy backporting that the Debian guy won't do.
<jjesse> ok subscribed myself to jaunty specs for uds
<ScottK> Is powerdevil not in KDE 4.2 yet (or is it not in kdebase)?
<Riddell> kdeutils I expect
<ScottK> Actually it looks like -workspace.
<ScottK> At least according to the 4.2 feature plan.
<ScottK> Which isn't going to build until kde4bindings does, I guess.
<ScottK> Which might actually work now.
<Riddell> ScottK: "nepomukqueryclient" no idea where that is
<ScottK> Riddell: powerdevil is in the kdebase-workspace tarball, but we don't build it (not in debian/control).
 * ScottK has seen that before.
 * ScottK thinks.
 * ScottK gets more coffee.
<jjesse> mmm coffee
<jjesse> can you ever have too much?
<Riddell> nepomukqueryclient is in kdebase-workspace-libs4+5
<Riddell> jjesse: I need to introduce you to Irn Bru
<seele> jjesse: dont do it unless you like the idea of heart burn!
<Riddell> hmm, kdebase-workspace needs pykde and kdebindings needs kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> jjesse: You can.  http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/TOPIC949.HTM
<seele> Riddell: you shouldn't make it a habit of consuming something of a color not found in nature ;P
<ScottK> Riddell: kde4bindings built at least on lpia somehow.
<ScottK> I take that back.
<Riddell> seele: iron is very natural and an essential part of the body
<Riddell> ScottK: I think kdebase-workspace just needs python not pykde
<jjesse> what's irn bru
<jjesse> is that a scottish coffee?
<Riddell> something like that :)
<jjesse> can i find it in the states?
<Riddell> no, it's banned
<ScottK> Well it still build-dep on python-kde4.
<jjesse> wow, don't know if i want it then
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll have a look.
<Riddell> ScottK: let me fix that
 * jjesse heads over to google
<ScottK> Riddell: OK
<ScottK> Riddell: Care to add building powerdevil while you're at it?
<jjesse> according to wikipedia it contains a carcinogenic
<jjesse> sounds yummy
<Riddell> ScottK: powerdevil is already in kdebase-workspace-bin (where debian has it)
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Riddell: So I guess power management isn't just for laptops any more.
<seele> Riddell: P4R coloring  is carcinogenic :P
 * seele has doubts about Yellow 6 too
<ScottK> Yellow 6 is legal though (I think)
<seele> i think so too.. it just causes hyperactivity and allergic reaction.  nothing so serious as CANCER
<Riddell> so that's why I'm always so hyperactive
<seele> at least it's not hives
<Riddell> anyone know where pbuilder puts it build logs during the build?
<Riddell> ah, in /var/cache/pbuilder/result, sensible
<Riddell> and it doesn't work with just python
<Riddell> _Sime: is there a circular dependency between kdebindings and kdebase-workspace?
<ScottK> seele: I've also seen that in Yellow 5.
<ScottK> Riddell: No where unless you tell it to and then where you say (IIRC).
<ScottK> Riddell: In that case (powerdevil in workspace-bin) we'll need to conflice/replace on powerdevil since we have it in Intrepid.
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> pbuilding again, without python-plasma
<rgreening> Riddell: it that the 4.1.3 or the 4.1.80?
<Riddell> rgreening: 4.1.73
<rgreening> Riddell: no need for python-plasma... and libplasma moved to kdelibs5
<rgreening> Riddell: so dep issue should be gone
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace still seems to have the plasma python stuff
<loicmarteau> Riddell:perhaps my question in kubuntu is more approriate here
<rgreening> Riddell: yes, thats correct. The script engines live in workspace. However, libplasma moved to kdelibs
<rgreening> Riddell: and that was the original source of the circular dep. kdebindings and workspace dep'd on each other and now should not.
<DaSkreech> loicmarteau: Already answered in #kubuntu
<Riddell> rgreening: I think it's a different issue, workspace still needs pykde and kde4bindings now needs libnepomukclient (from kdebase-workspace-libs4+5
<rgreening> oh... ok
<DaSkreech> Will strigi be on by defalt in 4.2 ?
<Riddell> havn't thought about it
<Riddell> depends how well it works for one thing
<Riddell> I'm yet to test the krunner
<Riddell> and how much resources it takes up for another
<TekkieFreak> Hey everyone...
<TekkieFreak> what's up?
<Riddell> TekkieFreak: jaunty merges
<TekkieFreak> Ah...sounds good.
<loicmarteau> Riddell: the same for the whole kde :p ?
<loicmarteau> In fact my use case is not exactly only related to kubuntu i think
<loicmarteau> i would like to have some script that install all the needed stuff with the mnimum of job to do
<loicmarteau> i use kde from trunk
 * Riddell refers the honourable gentleman to the answers given some moments ago
<Riddell> there are scripts to build from trunk, kdesvn or whatever its called
<loicmarteau> Riddel: yes jonhatan i read it on kubuntu thanks for your answer
<loicmarteau> yep i used to use it at start
<loicmarteau> now i use it only for qt-copy
<loicmarteau> i use some script i have put in my .bashrc to : cmakekde works is really cool
<loicmarteau> -to +too
<loicmarteau> as an example i have some problems with package who depends on qt
<loicmarteau> qca, pyqt, etc
<cbr> kdebase's tarball is already uploaded?
<loicmarteau> perhaps we can do better ?!
<cbr> oh, and btw, what is 4.1.73? the changelog says "alpha snapshot" but "beta1" of 4.2 is supposed to be released?
<JontheEchidna> beta1 is 4.1.80
<JontheEchidna> we will commence packaging shortly
<cbr> oh
<cbr> better not upgrade then
<loicmarteau> ^ this is related to kde itself not kubuntu of course
<loicmarteau> about dependencies (kdesvn doesnt deal with dependencies) perhaps we can create a package in come launchpad directories that do the job install dev-libraires without installing any kde packages directly
<loicmarteau> -come +some
<loicmarteau> such package can perhaps install source files for libraries who depends on qt
<loicmarteau> and perhaps in final give us a script to compile all of that
<Riddell> wibble, libkhtml isn't linking to libkjs in kdelibs4c2a
<doko> Riddell: libqt4-dev is lacking /usr/share/qt4/doc/qt4.doc, which is leading to build failures. Any idea why? unstable and intrepid do have this file
<Riddell> doko: I don't see it in intrepid
<doko> Riddell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qt4.tag&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<Riddell> that's installed in debian/rules
<Riddell> let me look in jaunty
<Riddell> was http://paste.ubuntu.com/74853/  now http://paste.ubuntu.com/74854/
<Riddell> from debian changelog
<Riddell>   * Remove doxygen build dependency.
<Riddell>     It is useless to generate a tag file as Qt is shipped with qt.tags file.
<Riddell> http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/libqt4-dev/filelist doesn't list it
<Riddell> doko: what's failing to build?
<doko> Riddell: soprano
<Riddell> mornfall: enrico says you're the man to know about debtags failing to build debtags.cc:232: error: 'struct ept::core::PackageState' has no member named 'isUpgradable'
<doko> Riddell: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qt4.tag&mode=path&suite=unstable&arch=any
<doko> it's there
<Riddell> that's out of date I'm sure
<Riddell> soprano has a rule to copy /usr/share/qt4/doc/qt4.tag
<Riddell> doko: so I guess qt4 needs fixed to actually install the tag file and soprano needs updated to know where the new tag file is
<Riddell> fabo: you make the qt4 tag file change, is it just an oversite that it doesn't get installed?
<Riddell> it gets installed to  $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/qt4/doc/html/qt.tags
<Riddell> but then would need an entry in the .install file (or installed to debian/qt4-dev/...)
<Riddell> doko: seems like fabo is idle, I can just make the change to qt4 and soprano
<doko> Riddell: sure, please go ahead
<doko> Riddell: your new kdebase-workspace b-d on libplasma-dev. will this be built separately?
<doko> Riddell: and do you have an idea why we do see these build failures on kdelibs and kde4libs just on armel?
<Riddell> doko: libplasma is now from kde4libs
<doko> ahh, ok
<Riddell> I'm seeing build failures all over the place currently, it's very frustrating
<ScottK> Riddell: Now that we have (at least in source) mind if I drop guidance-power-manager from the Kubuntu seeds?
<ScottK> ... powerdevil ...
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I'll enjoy this one.
<Riddell> hey, guidance-power-manager is ok
<ScottK> Riddell: True.  My feelings about it are mainly bleed over from displayconfig.
<ScottK> It's not fair, but life rarely is.
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.  Even though it's not so bad, I still vote for removal.  It's relatively high maintenance and I think it'll just bitrot in Universe.
<smarter> removal of gpm?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It's replaced by powerdevil in Jaunty.
<smarter> oh, I guess we can say him goodbye and thanks for all the patching needs then :)
<smarter> it's probably the first pykde app I patched, with almost no knowledge of python and qt :p
<ScottK> So far it's the only part of KDE I've patched the internals of.
<nixternal> all registered up for the blueprints at UDS
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
 * nixternal thinks we should include marketing and documentation possibly
<nixternal> documentation for sure, which I am sure we could probably just do something impromptu if necessary
<Riddell> nixternal: register a spec
<DaSkreech> yay nixternal the documentor is bakk!
<nixternal> you know it!
 * nixternal wants to do more development this go round though
<nixternal> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-jaunty-documentation
<nixternal> ^^ for those wanting to help jjesse and I will the documentation stuff
<NCommander> ScottK, ?
<^seelenn^> nixternal: I might be interested in that. I'd be happy to provide web help getting the kubuntu index page working
<^seelenn^> what do you need?
<jjesse> afternoon
<ScottK> NCommander: You touched it last.
<NCommander> ScottK, oh, merge from Debian?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yeah.
<bfrog> out of curiousity why was kubuntu 8.10 shipped with 4.1.2 even when 4.1.3 was out for sometime?
<bfrog> especially considering 4.1.3 had some significant bug fixes, like dual monitor plasma bugs, which I filed
<JontheEchidna> both were released on the 30th
<JontheEchidna> actually, 4.1.3 was released on the 5th of november
<JontheEchidna> 5 days after release
<jjesse> and you have to take into account freezes, both string and feature and the freeze for the cds to be spun up
<JontheEchidna> well there's not much you can do about that if it's released after intrepid is, now can you? :P
<rgreening> smarter: any reason why having a KMainWindow and KSystemTrayIcon in my App(QObject) class would cause a crash on exit?
<ScottK> bfrog: 4.1.3 is available in intrepid-backports.
<bfrog> yeah I know, but its not the default an I had to use the non-live-cd installer because of the brokenness
<bfrog> s/an/and
<seele> bfrog: 14:46 < JontheEchidna> well there's not much you can do about that if it's released after intrepid is, now can you? :P
<ScottK> bfrog: Well we're working on getting it tested with the idea of moving it to -updates (which is on by default).
<bfrog> oh haha
<bfrog> that sucks
<bfrog> yeah, that'll be good
<bfrog> I guess distro's like arch have it easy in these cases
<smarter> rgreening: hmm, dunno, it works without the ksystrayicon?
<bfrog> but then again, as a user sometimes things would break with regard to the binary drivers which sucked
<rgreening> smarter: no, the opposite
<Riddell> hi devinheitmueller
<rgreening> App(QObject): with the systray works. If I then create a KMainWindow, it works, except on exit I get a SIGSEGV 11
<rgreening> smarter: ^
<Riddell> devinheitmueller: so aye, I'm updating kaffeine and we can backport that update into intrepid so it's available to exiting users, but for now I'm fighting kdelibs random breakage
<Riddell> devinheitmueller: what happening with kaffeine and KDE 4?
 * smarter updates his ufw-kde branch
 * rgreening now loves bzr and lp
<devinheitmueller> It's going nowhere very fast.  The KDE 4 experimental port is what appears to be a full rewrite.
<smarter> :)
<devinheitmueller> I've contributes some patches, but it is *very* alpha.
<Riddell> devinheitmueller: is it using phonon?
<devinheitmueller> Yes, but Phonon has issues too and is missing a bunch of functionality that would be required for Kaffeine to be feature-equivalent to 0.8.7.
<devinheitmueller> The phonon-experimental branch has most of what will be needed, but that won't be available for quite a while.
<smarter> rgreening: looks like it doesn't crash here
<Riddell> devinheitmueller: what's missing?  dvb I guess
<devinheitmueller> Well, we're doing the DVB layer in Kaffeine and passing the MPEG off to Phonon.
<devinheitmueller> Even there though, alot of stuff relating to audio stream selection, subtitles, etc are not present except in phonon-experimental.
<rgreening> smarter, right-click the systray icon and close
<smarter> did that
<rgreening> and no crash?
<smarter> closed as expected, nothing strange on the console output
<rgreening> hmm
<smarter> no idea if it crashed and apport hide it
<smarter> but it probably didn't
<devinheitmueller> I'm in favor of using Phonon in general, but until it gets to be a stable base I think Kaffeine 0.8.x will continue to see new releases/features.
<rgreening> I'm getting the crash from KCrash handler
<rgreening> smarter: ^
<smarter> oh, it crashed this time
<smarter> or more exactly, I got this on the console: "*** glibc detected *** python: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000001a3d070 ***
<smarter> but no KCrash
 * smarter ctrl+c
<rgreening> smarter: yeah, I get either or...
<smarter> sys.exit(app.exec_())
<Arby> seele: got time to discuss system-config-printer-kde?
<smarter> that looks strange
<rgreening> mostly the KCrash... sometimes the glibc. It's like a ref to a pointer exists after exit
<smarter> sys.exit shouldn't be needed
<smarter> just app.exec_()
<rgreening> smarter: really? I got this from several examples (from Riddell's code)..
<smarter> guidance-power-manager doesn't use it at least
<Riddell> sys.exit(app.exec_())  is so that it exists using the code given from app.exec
<rgreening> hmm... let me try
<Riddell> exits
<rgreening> right
<smarter> oh, ok :)
<seele> Arby: sure
<rgreening> Riddell: can you have a quick read back over my question to smarter.. maybe you have come across this before...
 * rgreening is at a loss.
<Arby> seele: great first up the obligatory screenshots to see if it looks as intended
<Arby> seele http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/9350/newprintervv3.jpg
<Arby> followed by http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/5948/myprinterpo0.jpg
<smarter> Arby: is zaphod a dual-screen machine? :)
<Arby> no
<Arby> why?
<Arby> zaphod is a widescreen laptop
<seele> Arby: so far so good.  although in the second screenshot, the Change button should have an ellipsis after it (Change...)
<seele> there might be a better label too, but it's good for now
<smarter> Arby: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaphod_Beeblebrox
<Riddell> rgreening: that sort of crash is typically something to do with the order that the KApplication appears
<Arby> seele: ok that's easily fixed
<Riddell> or KAboutData
<Arby> smarter: yes, fair point
<Riddell> or something
<Arby> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: ping _Sime's he's good for that
<Arby> seele on the My Printer page the old version had a 'device uri' field
<rgreening> _Sime: pingy-pongy me did something wrongy!
<Arby> seele: what was the reason for removing it?
<_Sime> rgreening: hi
<_Sime> rgreening: where is the code?
<rgreening> hey _Sime. in lp...
<rgreening> launchpad.ne/ufw-kde
<rgreening> s/ne/net even
<rgreening> lp:~kubuntu-members/ufw-kde/trunk
<seele> Arby: i might have just missed it
<Riddell> bzr co lp:ufw-kde
<seele> Arby: those wireframes are quite old :)
 * Riddell out
<Arby> seele ok, that would explain a few things :)
<Arby> seele any reason why I shouldn't add it back
<seele> Arby: go for it if you know of a good location
<Arby> it's used quite a lot in the underlying code
<Arby> seele is under Printer Description ok by you?
 * rgreening is realizing more every day how little I know about KDE/Qt/Python...
<Arby> rgreening: welcome to my world :)
<seele> Arby: sure.  although, remind me what device uri is?  do local printers have it?
<Arby> seele as far as I can tell yes.
<Arby> I think all printers have it
<_Sime> rgreening: ufwkde.py?
<rgreening> _Sime yeah
<Arby> for example a pdf printer has cups-pdf:/
<_Sime> rgreening: first move the bulk on the code into a main() function.
<rgreening> The issue I believe is in app.py smarter
<_Sime> rgreening: and add "global app" at the start of the main().
<rgreening> ?
<_Sime> rgreening: don't use sys.exit().
<Arby> seele next one http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1596/policiesgt7.jpg
<Arby> seele, in the old version there were checkboxes for 'Enabled', 'Accepting' and 'Shared'
<Arby> seele were they deliberately removed or just missed?
<Arby> there was also an Error Policy dropdown and an operation policy dropdown.
<seele> Arby: i think the new fashion for the edit list thing is to put add and remove on the bottom
<rgreening> oh my, I think I se where I made a error.. let me check
<Arby> seele, as in side by side underneath?
<seele> yeah
<Arby> that's straightforward
<seele> Arby: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG/SOU_Workspace/Administer_Objects_Final_Pattern
<seele> the pattern hasnt been reviewed, but three other people have looked at it and agreed on it, so it must be OK :)
<rgreening> smarter, _Sime, Riddell: fixed...
<_Sime> rgreening: was I right??
<Arby> seele, thanks bookmarked for later
 * smarter is looking at some monty python videos :)
<seele> Arby: i dont know what you mean about enabled, accepting, and shared.  for the user and group policies?
<rgreening> I had renamed config.py to app.py forgetting I had a var called app in there already... conflict
<Arby> seele hang on I'll do a screen shot
<rgreening> so, renaming app var to kapp fixed it and prevent the class with app.py class
<rgreening> doh!
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening bangs head on the wall for such stupidity
<Arby> seele, the old Policies page http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4549/oldpoliciesoj8.jpg
<rgreening> ty for looking Riddell, smarter, and _Sime (_Sime your q about the app var triggered me realizing the foo-bar I committed)
<_Sime> ok
<seele> Arby: are you sure it's not somewhere else in the UI?
 * seele remembers a discussion about these options but not why they were moved/removed/changed
<Arby> seele, not that I can find
<Arby> the remaining pages are http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4549/oldpoliciesoj8.jpg
<Arby> and http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4549/oldpoliciesoj8.jpg
<Arby> the print test page button also seems to be duplicated. is it supposed to be?
<seele> you linked the same two pages ;)
<Arby> oops
<seele> i think why some (not particularly this specific) functionality was removed was because none of the other configuration UIs we reviewd had the options
<seele> aren't most of the policy options high-level administrative options that most people never configure anyway?
<Arby> probably
<Arby> I haven't actually figured out what they do yet :)
<seele> Arby: http://weblog.obso1337.org/2007/kubuntu-printer-configuration-ui/
<seele> Arby: in the comments, there might be some corrections to the wireframes
<seele> Arby: there might have been some errors that people caught
<Arby> ok I'll have a look through it
<Arby> seele http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7788/profilesax9.png
<Arby> and http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8436/optionsbb0.jpg
<Arby> profiles has the duplicated print test page buttonn
<rgreening> _Sime: do you have any good reference/example programs I could look at for pyKDE4? Any links? techbase had a couple, but I'm well beyond that scope now. I look through the api docs at kde, but need to see some in action.
<Arby> seele, for Default Printing Options what were you intending the Advanced Options button to bring up?
<seele> Arby: i think the print text page on the profiles tab is to be able to test individual profiles
<seele> Arby: so the button would need to be disabled until a profile is selected
<seele> Arby: the print test page on the first tab is to print whatever is configured/default
<Arby> seele ok understood
<seele> regarding Advanced button.. that's a good question.. i dont remember :)
<Arby> seele what about labelling the button 'Test Profile'
<Arby> just to make it obviously different
<seele> Arby: print should be in there so users know it is going to spit out a page
<seele> "Print Profile Test" or "Profile Test Print"
 * seele wonders how that will translate, hehe
<Arby> Test Print Profile ?
<seele> that works too.  people will probably get the gist as long as all three words are there
<Arby> excellent
<Arby> seele we probably ought to have printer sharing in there somewhere
<seele> the advanced button might show the additional end-user print options that you would get.. otherwise i dont remember what that might be
<Arby> in which case I'm inclined to just hide it for now until we figure that out
<seele> fine by me
<seele> is sharing a policy?  or would it have its own tab?
<seele> i dont know what types of options there are
<Arby> as a minimum I guess it's whether a printer should be shared or not.
<Arby> which is one checkbox
<seele> would that also have an access list? or is that mostly for large network administrators?
<seele> for the most part i think kubuntu is a single user environment
<Arby> I think it's more likely to be relevent if it's shared over samba
<Arby> for example my partners pc has a printer attached which I'm tempted to share over samba so I can print form down here
<seele> would that be controlled in a samba config ui or the printing ui though?
<Arby> good question
<Arby> probably the former
<Arby> which I haven't even thought about building yet
<TekkieFreak> What about wi-fi printers?
<seele> so a simple [ ] Share printer?
<seele> TekkieFreak: i think that works the same way as a networkprinter, no?
<Arby> seele, that's what was there before.
<Arby> I haven't traced the code to see exactly what it does
<TekkieFreak> seele, probably. I'm sure you're right.
<Arby> TekkieFreak: we're open to suggestions :)
<_Sime> rgreening: what kind of stuff are you looking for? usage of the KDE APIs???
<Arby> in fact if you know anything about cups you can help me
<TekkieFreak> Arby, heh...:) I'm sure I'll think of some.
<Arby> seele, I think we're making progress. I've got plenty there to get on with thanks
<TekkieFreak> cups...I've heard of it. :) I'm kinda green.
<seele> Arby: great, i can't wait to see it again
<TekkieFreak> Oh printing system...hrm.
<Arby> the main thing now is I need to get the things on the options and profiles tabs working
<Artemis_Fowl> totally irrelevant but I really liked seele's last blog post
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: nicely done :)
<Arby> but I need someone with knowledge of cups internal api for that
 * seele hugs Artemis_Fowl 
<Arby> +1
<Arby> seele really nicely written with just the right amount of sharp pointy bits :)
<TekkieFreak> I used to be a sys-admin back in the day and java2 programming...so as you can see I'm really dating myself.
<TekkieFreak> :)
<seele> i think i've become quite unpopular on ubuntu planet lately though
<seele> oh well, i'm sick of the kde4 haters
<Arby> TekkieFreak: it'll come back to you
<Arby> seele the moaners are always the loudest
<seele> yeah :-/
<Arby> the satisfied users are too busy being productive :)
<rgreening> _Sime: yeah, or someting that actually builds a app with menus, and how to connect to them and making context menus, etc.
<seele> lol
 * TekkieFreak crawls into hole for now. :)
<Arby> TekkieFreak: we know you're there, you're one of us noe :)
<Arby> *now
<TekkieFreak> Awww thanks!!!
<Arby> now go fix something :)
<DaSkreech> Wwhy assume it's a single user environment?
<TekkieFreak> Heh, uh well now that I'm running kde3.5 and no clue how to er "upgrade" I'm not sure where to begin.
<TekkieFreak> Are you guys writing all this stuff from scratch or are you building on what's already there?
<Arby> we don't write all that much, the actual coding is done by the kde project mostly
<Arby> but in general people build from what's already there
<TekkieFreak> Ah ok, so you just do the GUI stuff?
<Arby> the printer config is just one example
<Arby> and it's code actually lives in KDEs version control system upstream
<TekkieFreak> Ah!!! Ok.
<Arby> it just happens that the original version was ported to kde by Riddell
<Arby> who is chief kubuntu developer :)
<Arby> as a distribution we mainly package up what kde (and others) build
<Arby> and try to make all the parts play nice together
<TekkieFreak> Oh I see.
<Arby> which is harder than it sounds :)
<DaSkreech> seele: Which packages damage the system?
<TekkieFreak> And I'm sure *THATS* easier said than done.
<Arby> quite
<TekkieFreak> :)
<Arby> we can always use more pairs of hands
<TekkieFreak> Well, I'll try to help however I can.
<Arby> bug triagers, testers, coders all welcome
<Arby> going through the bug lists trying to reproduce them is always useful
<DaSkreech> Velkom everyone!
<TekkieFreak> Velkommen DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Arby> TekkieFreak: sound like something you'd like to try.
<Arby> TekkieFreak: it's best to pick something that interests you already
<TekkieFreak> Arby..sure, I'd love to just get back into doing a bit of coding.
<Arby> ok, how are you at C++ or python
<TekkieFreak> I've not done much python...but have done some C++ and Java2 as I said.
<Arby> well kde is mostly written in C++ so you should be fine
<TekkieFreak> Actually, when I left corporate America....we were writing an online stock trading system in Java
<Arby> right people we've got a willing C++ coder here
<TekkieFreak> Back then we were really cutting edge.
<Arby> what have we got that needs patching? :)
<TekkieFreak> :)
<TekkieFreak> Well is there any way to get kde4 up and running along with my 3.5 and gnome desktops?
<Arby> should be yes
<Arby> are you still on hardy?
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: back when there as stock to be traded online :)
<TekkieFreak> No, intrepid.
<DaSkreech> How do you have KDE 3 ?
<TekkieFreak> Indeed, DaSkreech.
<Arby> ah, that's a trickier case
<Arby> something that's still being worked out
<TekkieFreak> Actually, I quite my job and then about 2 months later the whole department got laid off anyway.
<TekkieFreak> er quit
<TekkieFreak> Why I have the MadScientist kde3
<TekkieFreak> I'm also on 64-bit.
<Arby> TekkieFreak: in that case one of the best things you can do is help madscientist
<Arby> we're trying to come up with a way for his packages and ours to co-exist
<TekkieFreak> I'm more than willing to help him too.
<Arby> he's agreed to work with us
<Arby> and has a stack of packaging and rebuilding to do for that to happen
<TekkieFreak> Yep, I've been reading the forums
<Arby> it might be a good plan to get in touch then and offer your services :)
<Arby> I'm sure he'd appreciate it
<TekkieFreak> Offer my services eh? :)
<Arby> stick around here and we'll help if we can
<TekkieFreak> sounds good.
<Arby> I think the plan was to try and put his packages in a ppa with a -kde3 suffix
<Arby> like we did for -kde4 in hardy
<TekkieFreak> That sounds like a great idea.
<Arby> if that gets done then we stand a chance of being able to offer people a reasonable upgrade path to jaunty
<Arby> which will require extensive testing
<TekkieFreak> Ok.
<Arby> at the moment upgrades have no chance so it needs to be resolved somehow
<Arby> but it's being worked on
<Arby> getting in touch with madscientist would be the best plan
<Arby> find out what he needs help with
<ubottu> what is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<Arby> ok the bot just had a fit :)
<TekkieFreak> I see that.
<ScottK> Bot needs updating anyway
<DaSkreech> What?
<TekkieFreak> Now if we could get 64-bit boxee.
<seele> DaSkreech: there was a third party vendor who was packaging 3.5.10 for intrepid who overrode the kde4 packages with a higher epoch number
<TekkieFreak> So is there somewhere to just download the kde4 pacakges...like if you wanted to install without doing the repository thing?
<TekkieFreak> Yeah clearly he shouldn't have done it *that* way.
<DaSkreech> seele: Oh dear
<DaSkreech> Which one was that?
<TekkieFreak> There's got to be an easy way to get them to co-exist.
 * TekkieFreak sings the jeapordy music.
<Arby> seele, just been reading the comments on you're blog post about printer config
<DaSkreech> Oooh comments
<Arby> you said that the administrator was not the target user for this interface
<Arby> is that still true
<Arby> ?
<seele> Arby: if it is going to stick in kubuntu yes, if it goes upstream, then it will probably need the additional functionality
<Arby> in that case it probably needs the extra functions
<Arby> it's currently living in kdeadmin
<Arby> ok that answers what I needed to know
<TekkieFreak> Okie...so does anyone have and ideas on how to back-out of madscientists "upgrades"?
<Arby> I suspect there's no easy way
<Arby> it would probably need an apt-get remove for every package
<TekkieFreak> So the "easy" way would be somethings like re-installing?
<Arby> he did talk about providing a script for it
<Arby> that would be one option
<TekkieFreak> But if gnome and kde can co-exist then there's no reason that kde3/kde4 shouldn't be able to...or am I wrong?
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: They can.  We did that for Hardy.
<fehrp> as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/278386 I got exactly that problem and I just downloaded the kubuntu iso from kubuntu.org which is open to the public and NOT called UNstable or anything...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278386 in knetworkmanager "KDE Network Manager in Intrepid is a huge step backwards!" [Undecided,New]
<TekkieFreak> ScottK....oh ok....great.
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: You shouldn't have to reinstall the entire system.  Just uninstall kubuntu-desktop and then sudo apt-get autoremove.  Then you should be able to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<TekkieFreak> So all we need to do is set up the same kind of situation for intrepid.
<fehrp> I mean, I am used to the fact, that things work, after an update don't work, after a next update even other parts don't work...etc. no matter if so called stable or unstable branch. but the network manager, guys, this is such a core feature and it worked in 0.6 flawlessly, now you use 0.7 in kde 4.1 and all hell broke loose
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: It was a huge amount of work to do it for Hardy.  We didn't have the resources to do it for Intrepid.
<ScottK> fehrp: Works fine for me.  It works for a lot of people, but not some so don't over generalize.
<ScottK> fehrp: Truth is we needed 0.7 to meet the Intrepid design goal of 3G support.
<fehrp> ScottK: that is already a good thing that I did not know!
<ScottK> So it's not like we had a choice.
<glade88> I still have my "Applications" area blank :/
<ScottK> fehrp: Also there are some kernel driver issues that are problematic.
<fehrp> ScottK: okay, it seems anyway that madwifi driver is not included
<fehrp> and i need that for wpa_supplicant to work anyway
<ScottK> That was a kernel team decision.  I don't know the details.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<TekkieFreak> thanks Scott.
<fehrp> ScottK why is there no madwifi driver included?
<fehrp> when I get the network up without the network manager, I can at least say, it's a knetwork problem
<fehrp> when -> if
<TekkieFreak> I can't get knetworkmanager to work on my Dell either.
<TekkieFreak> Okie...well I gotta run too.
<TekkieFreak> See you guys later.
<fehrp> cu
<fehrp> ah, found sth: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 under Atheros
<fehrp> ath5k is a substitute for madwifi?
<DaSkreech> otherway around
<fehrp> ah okay
<fehrp> but madwifi is not included either
<Arby> seele: do you think printer sharing, Enable/Disable, Accepting Jobs could be considered 'Advanced Settings'
<Arby> I'm thinking of adding a new tab because there just isn't enough space
<Arby> those functions could be useful from a sysadmin perspective.
<bukharin> hello
<bukharin> someone in #kubuntu sent me here...
<bukharin> because i wanted to know what happende with kdebase-kio-plugins in intrepid...
<bukharin> any info on why is it not available?
<ScottK-laptop> Without looking I'm almost sure it hasn't been ported to KDE4 and needs kdebase from KDE3 to work and we don't have that.
 * ScottK-laptop needs to run off.
<bukharin> :(
<bukharin> well, the problem is that packages are asking for it
<bukharin> specifically, knights (the chess game) depends on it, but it appears as available for intrepid
<DaSkreech> You mean Unavailable "_"
<Riddell> hmm, that should be removed then
<DaSkreech> or see if that can be dropped to suggests ?
<Riddell> aye
<Lex79> Hi...I would to upgrade yakuake from 2.9.3 to 2.9.4
<Lex79> Can I put in revu? or LP?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I assume this is for Jaunty?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes for Jaunty
<JontheEchidna> File a bug requesting a version upgrade for yakuake, then paste the dsc, orig.tar.gz and diff.gz to that bug
<Lex79> in Jaunty there is 2.9.3 version
<Lex79> ok thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> then ping an MOTU
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: you? :)
 * JontheEchidna isn't an motu yet
<Lex79> is inconceivable :)
<Hobbsee> seele: hear hear!
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-21
<seele> Hobbsee: :)
 * DaSkreech throws konfetti at Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee throws bees at DaSkreech
<claydoh> seele: nice blog article
 * claydoh wishes he had as good a way with words
 * NCommander throws Hobbsee at DaSkreech 
<NCommander> :-)
<DaSkreech> Wheeeee
 * Hobbsee sails through the air
 * NCommander moves the rocks to calculate the necessary physics to simulate this event
 * DaSkreech *gets squooshed under the one down under*
<DaSkreech> NCommander: Ha ha
<DaSkreech> Geek
<NCommander> that xkcd really touched me on some level
<DaSkreech> Wait.. I got it
 * DaSkreech mourns how sad he is
 * DaSkreech wonders how long Hobbsee can sail
<NCommander> DaSkreech, you are approaching a sad realization. Cancel or Allow?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha hah
<DaSkreech> Oh I made myself sad again
 * NCommander moves a rock to cause Hobbsee to experience gravity
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee dies.
 * DaSkreech catches Hobbsee gently
 * NCommander watches Hobbsee burst into flames
<NCommander> Continue: Yes/No?
 * DaSkreech outs them with tears
<NCommander> argh
 * NCommander was planning to turn her into a phoenix with physics to have her respawn
<DaSkreech> Oh ok
 * DaSkreech gets marshmellows
 * NCommander wonders if the Phoenix on mars will resurrect
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> WTF?
<DaSkreech> ubottu is allowed to quit
<DaSkreech> Shut up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<DaSkreech> Yeah right you don't
<NCommander> !hobbsee DaSkreech
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> WTF?
<nixternal> evening
<NCommander> Where's did Hobbsee go
<DaSkreech> hi nixternal I was just thinking of you
<nixternal> no you weren't
 * Hobbsee ran aawy/
<nixternal> smart woman!
 * nixternal tried to run away :)
 * NCommander moves the rocks to remove the door
 * Hobbsee finds http://www.kde.org/users/faq.php#1-1 interesting
<Hobbsee> they're not even giving a date on when they're stopping support - ie, they already have, and it's up to distros to support it with bug fixes and maintenance.
 * Hobbsee wonders if the kde3 users realise this, in their determination to stick with it
<JontheEchidna> they started closing ARts bugs today as won't fix
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> can we close all of ours too?  :P
<JontheEchidna> I closed the ones that were linked with upstream bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> but I'm afraid the others won't die easily until we stop supporting a release with arts :/
<JontheEchidna> unless we could all just agree that we won't support it \o/
<Hobbsee> hmmm, when does dapper EOL on the desktop?
<Hobbsee> 6.06...9.06?
<Hobbsee> that's next june
<Hobbsee> can we just declare it june 09 and be done?
<ScottK> The answer should be, "If you want to stick with KDE3, you should be running Lenny, not Intrepid".
<ScottK> Is there a wiki page or something on troubleshooting key code issues?
<ScottK> If I set my laptop to display on both displays at boot (when the bios controls it), it works great.  I can't, however, switch after the OS takes control.
<Hobbsee> yes, lure has one
<Hobbsee> search the wiki, it comes up pretty quickly, iirc.
<ScottK> I found a Mobile Team one.  That must be it.
 * NCommander is back
<NCommander> my NSLU2 been linking libkhtml.so for over 3 hours ...
<ScottK> That sounds like it may be rather personal information.
<ScottK> Good night.
<doko> $ dpkg -S qt4.tag
<doko> dpkg: *qt4.tag* not found.
<doko> Riddell: so this was a null upload, taking 15h CPU time on armel ...
<NCommander> doko, I finally have kde4libs fixed
 * NCommander actually managed to build it on armel this time
<doko> NCommander: \o/
<NCommander> doko, I had to break out the cross-compiler and distcc to test it (12 hours to build, not counting the time to code the patch and test it)
 * NCommander did note he did put a dent in the movies I wanted to watch list today
<doko> NCommander: let me if I should upload it
<NCommander> I want to test build it on amd64/i386 first
<NCommander> Riddell will kill me at UDS if I break the build there :-)
<Arby> morning
<NCommander> Riddell, if you have no objection, I'm going to start working on why kde4bindings is FTBFSIng
<Riddell> NCommander: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnepomukqueryclient"
<Riddell> that should now exist
<NCommander> Riddell, the FTBFS log looks like it can't install libplasma
<NCommander> Are we ever going to fix that bug :-P
<Riddell> should be installable now
<Riddell> but the error I pasted is from the i386 log
<Riddell> amd64 too
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I'm talking about the armel/lpia log :-P
 * Riddell clicks retry
<Riddell> qt built on arm, despite complaints above
<james_w> hey hey
<james_w> anyone know what is intended to happen with libkipi?
<james_w> the last upload of kdegraphics dropped the libkipi-common package, but libkipi0 still depends on it.
<james_w> if we simply remove the dependency libkipi0 and libkipi5 are no longer co-installable, so you won't be able to install some KDE3 apps on Kubuntu
<james_w> my suggestion would be to make libkipi0 depend on libkipi5, but that means you have one extra lib if you e.g. install digikam on GNOME
<james_w> but in my opinion making KDE4 installable on KDE4 trumps wanting to minimise KDE libs installed when using a KDE application on GNOME any day
<Riddell> hi james_w
<Riddell> james_w: I think digikam will go KDE 4 only in jaunty
<james_w> hi Riddell, you're not supposed to be here :-)
<Riddell> I'm not?
<Riddell> so we can just drop libkipi0 in jaunty
<james_w> oh, I thought you were on holiday
<Riddell> not until this evening
<Riddell> I should pack at some point :)
<james_w> dropping libkipi0 would obviously be great
<james_w> is leaving it un-installable until then the right thing to do?
<Riddell> that's not ideal, would be pretty easy to make libkipi0 depend on libkipi5 quickly today and plan to have digikam for KDE 4 packaged soon
<james_w> I'm happy to do that if you are happy with that solution
<james_w> bug 299353 is what is prompting me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299353 in libkipi "Please merge libkipi 0.1.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299353
<Riddell> james_w: that would be most good of yuo
<james_w> cool, I'll get on it
<james_w> Riddell: also, in your kdegraphics upload you didn't add Conflicts/Replaces of libkipi-common on libkipi5, though your changelog suggests you intended to. Am I missing something?
<Riddell> rgreening didn't :)  yes it should do that
<james_w> ah, sorry, saw the "R" and didn't look at the rest of the name :-)
<james_w> also, apachelogger, have you seen bug 300554?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300554 in kdegraphics "package kcolorchooser None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kcolorchooser.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kcolorchooser.png', which is also in package kcoloredit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300554
<Riddell> there's no file kcolorchooser.png in kcoloredit
<james_w> that's odd then
<Riddell> I'll ask what version he has
<james_w> anyone familiar with input methods at all?
<jjesse> if i'm having problems with suspend on my laptop what is that a bug against?  acpi?  something else?
<JontheEchidna> you would have more luck making burnt sacrifices to various gods
<JontheEchidna> :P
<james_w> not the acpi packge, there's little in there
<james_w> the kernel may be a good place to start
<smarter> or /var/log/suspend.log
<james_w> I ask as I am looking for someone to try and confirm http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=506443
<ubottu> Debian bug 506443 in fcitx "fcitx: QT_IM_MODULE=XIM does not work" [Serious,Open]
<smarter> (the filename may be different, look inside /var/log for things related to suspend)
<Riddell> james_w: try freeflying
<james_w> thanks
<jjesse> thanks for the infom smarter
<james_w> freeflying: hi, I would greatly appreciate it if you have a few minutes to try fcitx under KDE with regargs to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=506443. Thanks.
<ubottu> Debian bug 506443 in fcitx "fcitx: QT_IM_MODULE=XIM does not work" [Serious,Open]
<rgreening> Riddell: my kdegraphics did have a conflicts on libkipi5.. I'm looking at my control file here.
<rgreening> Riddell: did the wrong diff get uploaded
<Riddell> Conflicts: libkipi0, libkipi-common
<rgreening> Riddell: actually, I only added a conflicts.. no replaces..
<Riddell> there's a replaces too
<Riddell> not sure what james_w was looking at then
<rgreening> heh
<james_w> yeah, sorry, I see them now
<james_w> ah, my solution for libkipi0 will not work
<james_w> the versions of C/R on libkipi0 were removed, so they are not co-installable
<rgreening> james_w: yeah, for Jaunty, it was removed as there was no need ot have it co-installable with kde3
<Riddell> we could put them back
<james_w> well, there are still a few things requiring libkipi0 for now
<james_w> someone might want to look at http://launchpad.net/bugs/298413 to fix digikam
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 298413 in digikam "Please sync digikam 2:0.10.0~beta2-1 from debian experimental" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> james_w: what requires libkipi0 at this piont
<rgreening> yeah, we def need to put in new digikam
<james_w> digikam, kphotoalbum, showfoto (ish)
<jjesse> is that a kde4 version of digikiam?
<rgreening> jjesse: yeah
<james_w>  education-desktop-kde (ish)
<jjesse> yay
<rgreening> I think we need to simply zap the old kipi
<rgreening> so, whatever it takes ot make it go away
<Riddell> the 0.10.0 series is the KDE 4 version which will use the new kipi
<james_w> what happened to the kde4 kphotoalbum?
<rgreening> \o/ DigiKam rocks the house
<Riddell> rgreening: fancy testing if the debian digikam 0.10 from experimental will work unaltered in jaunty?
<james_w> it won't
<rgreening> hehe
<james_w> or at least the Build-Depends are wrong
<Riddell> what's wrong with them?
<james_w> or is that something else that was changed in the last kdegraphics upload?
<Riddell> I think it might have been
<Riddell> although I do get confused between all these libkipikexivkexif libraries :)
<rgreening> Our kdegraphics is mostly debians from the merge, woth a few of our conflict/replace requirements
<Riddell> that was the plan
<rgreening> So, digikam from debian using our kdegraphics should work in theory
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntu!
 * rgreening gets a jaunty install up and running...
<Riddell> rgreening: install?  or debootstrap chroot?
<rgreening> vm
<james_w> yeah, sorry, stale caches.
<rgreening> Riddell: I have a intrepid vm... gonna up it to Jaunty for supreme breakage
<rgreening> anyone using gmail via smtp/pop?
<nixternal> I used to use gmail that way
<rgreening> nixternal: any issues sending over last 2 days?
<nixternal> haven't used it in a while...typically the gmail help will have something under their groups portion
<rgreening> nixternal: I can't (from Canada) seem to be able to send any outgoing e-mail from two different ISP's using the settings I've always used (using it via Kmail)
<nixternal> -6c today
<nixternal> lovin' it
<rgreening> nixternal: I searched last night, and never saw anything..
<nixternal> rgreening: ahh, is kmail choking when you send?
<rgreening> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> I used to get that same problem with kmail in the past...I always had to delete the account info out of the configs and reconfig it
<nixternal> pain in the arse
<nixternal> it could very well be a hosed config
<nixternal> which is funny, because if you were to backup your config, and create a new config with the same settings and then diff them, no diff whatsoever
<rgreening> It's happening to my system (Intrepid) and to my wifes (Hardy). Both started happening the same time. I also tried removing my kmail config with no change
<nixternal> hrmm, sounds like a gmail issue then
<nixternal> or an ISP issue
<rgreening> Im leaning toward canadian backbo0ne
<rgreening> nixternal: can you test on your end and send me something?
<nixternal> man that opened up the possibility for a good joke :P
<nixternal> ya, let me send you something from gmail now
<nixternal> email addy?
<rgreening> roderick.greening AT
<nixternal> at what?
<rgreening> gmail.com (I thought you'd ssume it hehe)
<nixternal> oh...hahaha, ya, you would think so :p
<rgreening> ~facts about assume
<kubotu> [13/13] rule #1 of tech support - never assume as it makes an 'ass' out of 'u' & 'me'
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening assumed
<nixternal> you've got mail!
<nixternal> or you should have mail
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> nixternal: so, you had no issue to send. and using 465 with SSL pointing to smtp.gmail.com?
<jjesse> on a 4gig system you shouldn't try to rung 3.2 gbs worth of virtual machines
<jjesse> im just saying
<nixternal> rgreening: let me check my mutt settings
<nixternal> set             smtp_url                                = 'smtps://nixternal@smtp.gmail.com:465'
<nixternal> yup
<rgreening> must be an isp issue. I'm going to test another machine just to be sure...
<rgreening> Ok, just tried from a clean kmail in my Intrepid vm. still fails.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: HIho
<doko> NCommander, Riddell: are you aware that the kde4libs build is run twice? it reruns the configure on install.
<doko> some for other kde packages?
<NCommander> doko, cmake is kinda weird like that, its not rebuilding the entire package from scratch as far as I can tell
<NCommander> Riddell, when is 4.1.80 going to hit the archive?
<Riddell> NCommander: ask JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: hopefully by monday
<rgreening> Riddell: digikam 10 from debian experimental installs fine, but crashes on launch. I think it need a rebuild against Jaunty. I'll try and do a rebuild on it.
<Riddell> rgreening: yes I'd expect hat
<Riddell> that
<rgreening> Riddell: so the install deps appear to be ok. Now, I'll test the build ones...
 * rgreening goes and builds a jaunty pbuilder env.
<rgreening> smarter: I ordered the Rapid Gui Programming With Python And Qt: The Definitive Guide To Pyqt Programming today from Amazon.
<doko> NCommander, Riddell: the good thing is that the armel build did go on, but let's see how long the "install" will take ...
<NCommander> doko, it took about 10 minutes on my NSLU2
<doko> NCommander: well, not sure what I'm currently seeing, but it did start counting the percentage marker up again
<NCommander> doko, make install recalls make all to make sure everything is linked together
<NCommander> and to build the docs :-)
 * NCommander thinks Launchpad need a realtime build-log scroller thingy
<NCommander> Installing:
<NCommander> W001
<ScottK> NCommander: How real time do you need?https://launchpad.net/+builds/kahikatea
<NCommander> ScottK, auto-rescroll, with AJAX and a transparent window :-)
 * NCommander runs
<ScottK> NCommander: No need to run.  That'd be far more useful than some of the stuff LP has sufficient developer time for (the developer map is my current favorite useless LP feature).
<NCommander> ScottK, the idea behind it is sound; see where in the world other developers are so you can determine what time it is at their relative 127.0.0.1
<ScottK> NCommander: They already exposed TZ in the text U/I.  The idea was to have fun doing useless stuff and make LP even slower.
<ScottK> Actually I think it's supposed to be some kewl team building thing.
<NCommander> haw, its building debs!
<ScottK> Mostly I notice it slows the people pages down since it now has to consult Google to load the page.
<Riddell> hmm, libchm-dev
<Riddell> I have a vauge memory that failed MIR
<NCommander> Riddell, why?
<Riddell> yeah "* Don't build-dep on libchm, failed main inclusion report"
<Riddell> NCommander: "security" I think
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> How the hell can someone right an insecure CHM file parser
<NCommander> s/right/write/g
<ScottK> seele: How'd the feedback on your last blog post go?
<ScottK> NCommander: Request approved.
<NCommander> ScottK, what request?
<seele> ScottK: 58 comments and counting
<ScottK> NCommander: Pythonistas.
<NCommander> w00t
<NCommander> YALPG
 * ScottK goes and looks.
<NCommander> Riddell, what's depending on libchm-dev specifically?
<NCommander> seele, what blog?
<seele> ScottK: the problem with blog entires that only people who are pissed off comment
<Riddell> NCommander: okular can use it
<seele> i've gotten a lot of private messages of good comments, but you wouldnt be able to tell from reading the blog comments that there were two sides
<seele> NCommander: http://weblog.obso1337.org/2008/on-distributions-kubuntu-and-kde/
<NCommander> Riddell, its not a hard depends?
<seele> NCommander: meant to be well thought out and people are taking it as inflammatory
 * seele sighs
<Riddell> NCommander: no, we removed it in intrepid
<NCommander> Oh
<ScottK> seele: Heh.  Well you might do a follow-up along the lines of "If you want a current Debian based distro with KDE3.5, go install Lenny".
 * Riddell builds it in jaunty without libchm
<Riddell> mm, now it doesn't want to build at all
<ScottK> seele: My five year old loves Kubuntu Intrepid.  KDE4 has got her attention in a way that KDE3 never did.  She can work it just fine too.  Her only complaint was that Tux is missing from Potato Guy (I filed a bug).
<ScottK> seele: I do think the people who complain about increased complexity in the KNetworkManager U/I have a point.  Perhaps that'd be a good usability focus for Jaunty?
<Riddell> NM is going to be entirely redone most likely
<Riddell> kdegraphics has gone mad, it's moaning that it needs libkipi but it's the source of libkipi
<ScottK> Riddell: Better or worse?
<ScottK>  .. NM
<rgreening> oh my
<seele> ScottK: i think once the plasmoid comes out it will be much better
<rgreening> knm goes away and gets replaced
<seele> afaik the existing ui was mostly a stopgap
<rgreening> ^ that be optimal
<Riddell> rgreening: that's the plan
<rgreening> knm is bad
<ScottK> Great.  That's one area where I agree withthe complainers that we regressed in Intrepid.
<rgreening> but at least I get wireless
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should coordinate your schedule with KDE
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> packaging?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> sorry
 * apachelogger kicks off quassel, bzr pulls latest amarok packaging and goes finding something to eat
<Riddell> amarok for kdemultimedia schedule!
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you people have become old, too few releases to justify extragear :P
<Nightrose> ?
<Riddell> what do I need to pack for France?
<seele> swim shorts?
<Riddell> oh aye
<jpds> In this weather?
<smarter> hey jpds!
<jpds> Bonsoir smarter.
<smarter> long time no see ;)
<jpds> Tu me as jamais vu.
<smarter> s/see/read/ then
<smarter> ¿qué tal?
<jpds> Headache.
<smarter> oh
<jpds> Et toi?
<smarter> bien
<smarter> (I'll let you decide if this is French or Spanish :p)
<smarter> actually, I may have a headache soon too because of sed and regexp overuse
<jpds> Well, at least we're learning loads at school.
<jpds> of languages*
<apachelogger> someone please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/75318/
<mornfall> Great bugreport. Second half = Look of adept ugly and layout unpratical as compared with adept version in
<mornfall> KDE-3
<mornfall> That just proves the old saying that you can't please everyone.
<apachelogger> kde revision 886742
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=886742&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 886742
<rgreening> smarter: got a sec? I'm trying to activate the help about menu in my application, but unsure how to connect it? Got any example using a call to a .ui file?
 * TekkieFreak waves
 * DaSkreecH drowns
<TekkieFreak> DS...you are funny.
<TekkieFreak> :)
<TekkieFreak> Surely you are not swimming while using your computer. :)
<TekkieFreak> Okie...so does kde 4 support dual monitors?  Anyone know?
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: Yes.  The biggest limitation isn't in KDE, but in xrandr.  Each monitor needs to be at the same resolution.
 * ScottK did it on Intrepid (with 4.1.3) as recently as yesterday.
<TekkieFreak> Oh...okie...because I've got a dell laptop and then I plugged the external monitor in...and mirrored them
<DaSkreecH> TekkieFreak: You brought on the waves
<TekkieFreak> Now the external doesn't show my whole desktop it's got the scrolling action.
<DaSkreecH> I can't swim with the awesomeness of KDE waves
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: Dunno about that.
<ScottK> Sounds like xrandr fun though.
<TekkieFreak> Hrm.  Okie dokie then <---- That's Minnesota talk, btw.
 * ScottK is familiar with Minnesota (wife is from there).
<TekkieFreak> Ah. :) Well hopefully then you are somewhere warmer than here today.
<TekkieFreak> My hubby is from Wisconsin so we end up watching lots of Packer games.
<Tm_T> what you mean by "warmer" ?
<Tm_T> as in, how cold is there?
<TekkieFreak> Well it's like 10 F right now.
<Tm_T> in C please (:
<TekkieFreak> -12
<TekkieFreak> -12 C --- but according to my weather applet it's 32 now. Which is 0 C
<Tm_T> oh, that isn't cold
<TekkieFreak> I guess it warmed up...but was -12C when I left home this morning.
<TekkieFreak> Yeah 32 is no problem.
 * Tm_T is waiting for snow storm coming sunday evening
<Tm_T> finally
<DaSkreecH> It's 28 here
<Tm_T> TekkieFreak: I'm used to have -30 or more in winter
<TekkieFreak> Tm...where are you?
<Tm_T> eastern Finland
<Tm_T> see https://edge.launchpad.net/~tmt
<TekkieFreak> Ah. :) I want to come visit you!!!
<Tm_T> please do
<ScottK> Tm_T: Once it's actually winter Minnesota gets that cold too.  I think it's no suprise most of the original European settlers were from Scandanavia.
<Tm_T> it's all snowy here altready <3
<TekkieFreak> I want to go to Sweden really bad...I bought my tin of Pepparkakor for Christmas yesterday.
<Tm_T> why to Sweden?
<TekkieFreak> My relatives are all Swedish.
<ScottK> It was snowing here (in Maryland) today, but the sun came out and it's gone now.
<TekkieFreak> I've never been there though.
 * DaSkreecH ponders a python kwibber
<Tm_T> TekkieFreak: I can feel your pain, I mean, uh...
 * Tm_T hides
<TekkieFreak> My Mom was 100% Swede. :) Right down to the crankiness. :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreecH: murh
 * DaSkreecH chuckles
<DaSkreecH> Tm_T: meh ?
<Tm_T> TekkieFreak: crankiness isn't "swedish" thing really
<TekkieFreak> Tm_T: Maybe it's a Minnesota thing then. :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreecH: murrrh
<DaSkreecH> myrtti ? Tm_T?
<DaSkreecH> <==>
<Tm_T> DaSkreecH: meh (:)
<TekkieFreak> I worked for a Swedish consulting firm for about a year...and then all settled down in Florida.
<DaSkreecH> gwibber is in git?
<Tm_T> DaSkreecH: you know what? I might have time to do it a lot during next month (:)
<Tm_T> DaSkreecH: bzr
<TekkieFreak> They were all from Sweden...and so it was fun to go down there in January and work.
 * DaSkreecH dances with Tm_T
<DaSkreecH> Oh right. he is enamoured of that. Hmm
<DaSkreecH> guess I need to learn bzr
<jtechidna> apachelogger: turns out bug 278471 was caused by.... a patch ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278471 in kdebase-workspace "Screen flickers or blanks every 10 s with KDE4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278471
<Tm_T> TekkieFreak: you would love to get to russian border, in dark, get over it, and meet lovely wolfes we have here until some border guards catch you up ;--P
<TekkieFreak> Tm....I would LOVE to come in summer and see the midnight sun.
<Tm_T> nothing special, except you can read all night in sunlight if you like
<DaSkreecH> Russian Wolves are interesting
<Tm_T> but may make sleeping hard if you haven't used to it
<Tm_T> DaSkreecH: indeed
 * DaSkreecH is not used to sleeping in any case
<TekkieFreak> Wolves...we have some here...but I live in the Suburbs...so we don't see many.
<DaSkreecH> we have a good deal here all wrapped up in people colthing
<TekkieFreak> If you go "Up Nort" there's even Moose.
<TekkieFreak> DS...heh, yeah I was going to say that typically the people are more scary than the wolves. :)
<DaSkreecH> nastier bites
<TekkieFreak> Tm_T: Have you ever seen the Danish film: The Kingdom? I think it's late from late 90's.
<Tm_T> perhaps, why?
<TekkieFreak> Just curious...I just thinks it's a good film. Really creepy.
<TekkieFreak> Ok, technical question...is it possible to just download the kde-base packages, work on the code and then "run" or "execute" them?
<TekkieFreak> How does that work since I'm already running a kde desktop.
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: You have to recompile them.
<TekkieFreak> ScottK, yep...that's fine...but then for testing?  How dose one test them?
<TekkieFreak> does...sorry...can't type.
<ScottK> Build a new .deb, install said .deb (sudo dpkg -i filename.deb).
<ScottK> There's a decent wiki page on this.
<TekkieFreak> Oh!!! Ok.
<ScottK> I'm looking for it.
<TekkieFreak> So what would be say a good "small" package I could download the source for and get my feet wet?
<DaSkreecH> helloworld
<TekkieFreak> And I imagine there's a bunch of API's available?
<ScottK> None of the core KDE packages are 'small'.
<TekkieFreak> :) Oh sheesh...I'm feeling *really* green  now. :)
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: No problem.  We're glad to have you here wanting to learn.
<TekkieFreak> Right...so I think I better start smaller...um....I dunno "weather applet" or something. :)
<ScottK> KDE packages are somewhat famously huge.
<DaSkreecH> Well the core ones are
<ScottK> Something plasmoid like.
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * DaSkreecH pokes Tm_T. Kwibber plasmoid? :-)
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: Are you running Intrepid?
<TekkieFreak> ScottK...I used to be a Java2 programmer, so I have some knowledge, just not used to this environment.
<TekkieFreak> Yes, running intrepid...and back to kde 4.1
<TekkieFreak> What are we on  these days...Java 6?
 * ScottK has no idea.
 * ScottK has so far managed to avoid Java.
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: We tend to like Python here, but are open minded.
<TekkieFreak> I'm sure it's come a long way.  Python sounds good.
<TekkieFreak> I can raid hubby's books...I think he has the nutshell book on python.
<ScottK> That's a good one.
<ScottK> For packaging though, you don't need to know much programming except for some shell scripting.
<TekkieFreak> I should be able to handle that.  Amazing how many shell commands I still remember.
<ScottK> To get started you'll want to set yourself up a proper build environment.  There are many ways to do this.
<ScottK> pbuilder is probably the most common tool.
<TekkieFreak> So is that just available through adept?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> You'll have to manipulate it via Konsole.
<TekkieFreak> Okie...that shouldn't be a problem.
<ScottK> For getting set up you'll want to enable intrepid-backports and install be version from there.
<DaSkreecH> akonadi looks interesting as a microblog store
<ScottK> The canonical (pun intended) Ubuntu documentation on pbuilder is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto - I however find a wrapper called pbuilder-dist much easier to deal with.
<ScottK> After you install pbuilder, if you install ubuntu-dev-tools and then look at man pbuilder-dist it'll give you a much easier way to get set up.
<TekkieFreak> Okie...cool.
<rgreening> _Sime: you around?
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing also has some good info and links to more.
<ScottK> There used to be a simple flipping wiki page that talked about modifying a package and I can't find it.
<ScottK> Probably well hidden in the packaging guide now.
<ScottK> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<TekkieFreak> Okie...this looks AWESOME!!
<TekkieFreak> installing dev tools right now.
<DaSkreecH> Welcome to *buntu
<TekkieFreak> Oh so pbuilder is in the dev-tools?
<TekkieFreak> looks like.
<ScottK> pbuilder is a separate package.  pbuilder-dist is a wrapper for it that's in ubuntu-dev-tools.  You'll want devscripts too.
<TekkieFreak> Ok, I'm not finding pbuilder-dist
<TekkieFreak> Oh ok...I have pbuilder already.
<ScottK> Did you install ubuntu-dev-tools
<TekkieFreak> yes
<ScottK> Then it should be installed on the system path and pbuilder-dist create jaunty should work.
<TekkieFreak> ariel@Pikachu:~$ pbuilder-dist create jaunty
<TekkieFreak> Warning: Unknown distribution «create». Do you want to continue [y/N]?
 * smarter is back
<smarter> rgreening: still need help? :)
<rgreening> halp :)
<rgreening> smarter: yep
<rgreening> I'm so lost hahah
<TekkieFreak> unknown distribution jaunty...do I want to continue?
<smarter> Actually I never tried to connect it using the ui
<smarter> and as .ui are not widely used for mainwindow in KDE...
<rgreening> smarter: oh, that may explain my confusion
<DaSkreecH> TekkieFreak: are you on jaunty?
<TekkieFreak> No, I'm on intrepid
<rgreening> smarter: I just updated the branch. Can you take a look and see what I am doing wrong? 1) I get two About menu items.. one form the ui and one I apparantly created new. And 2) getting it to show the about dialog
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: If you install debootstrap from intrepid-backports it will know about Jaunty.
<TekkieFreak> Okie...I'm just looking for how to enable the backports....hang on.
<ScottK> TekkieFreak: I think Adept calls it 'unsupported updates" or something like that.
<TekkieFreak> Okie...looking now.
<TekkieFreak> Helps if I spell it correctly. :)
<TekkieFreak> okie...I added deboostrap...but still doesn't know jaunty
<smarter> rgreening: gonna take dinner, I'll see that after
<TekkieFreak> Yep okie...I activated the "unsupported" packages in Adept.
<TekkieFreak> Installed debootstrap with apt-get install
<rgreening> ok, ty
<TekkieFreak> Well time to go, thanks for all the help guys...I'll talk to you next week for sure.
<TekkieFreak> Have a great weekend.
<rgreening> smarter: I got it to show the About dialog... but still got two About menu entries... lol
 * rgreening brains hurtz
<jjesse> rgreening: its friday i think everyone's brain hurts
<bfrog> there seem to be broken packages with backports enabled?
<bfrog> libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-4ubuntu1) but 2.6.32.dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<ScottK> No libxml2 in backports.
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu1.1, sounds like an intrepid-security package
<ScottK> It is.
 * ScottK needs to run out.
<JontheEchidna> any ops around?
<JontheEchidna> there is a disturbance in #kubuntu
<smarter> ping jpds
<LjL> JontheEchidna: use !ops when something like this happens
<LjL> (and don't use it if it doesn't)
<JontheEchidna> heh, ok
<vorian> 18
<Riddell> au revoir, see you in 10 days for FOSSCamp
 * JontheEchidna waves to Riddell
<smarter> bon voyage Riddell :)
<bfrog> so any ideas on how to fix this little package fiasco I have?
<bfrog> I shouldn't disable security should I?
<JontheEchidna> bfrog: file a bug against the app that won't build. Hopefully they can get an update in intrepid-updates that will fix this
<ScottK> bfrog: What arch are you running?
<bfrog> x64
<bfrog> on the anl mirror (cause I get 2mbytes/s)
<ScottK> bfrog: Try a different mirror.
<bfrog> k
<ScottK> -dev are usuall arch any so it and the other is arch all so it has an x64 specific package.  It looks like the -dev update is missing.
<bfrog> yeah, us.archive.ubuntu.com is cool
<bfrog> but not nearly as fast
<bfrog> it works, thanks
<bfrog> I guess there's some other security -dev package updates that are still going through the mirrors though
<bfrog> I'll just wait till monday
<ScottK> Possibly.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-22
<jjesse> evening
<JontheEchidna> hi
<jjesse> hello JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> sup?
<jjesse> not much, wife cooking so i
<jjesse> im hanging out in the kitchen keeping her company
 * JontheEchidna is rejoicing that cmake is done compiling and is installing
 * JontheEchidna is sighing since the build just failed
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> bunmmer on the build failure
<DaSkreecH> after it finished compiling?
<JontheEchidna> meh
<JontheEchidna> /tmp is full
<JontheEchidna> that would do it
<JontheEchidna> mmm, fresh oranges
<jjesse> mmmm
<jjesse> anyone having problems with firefox not saving things like being logged in etc?
<ryanakca> jjesse: I think so. Haven't looked in closely... I just assumed that I was getting logged out after <x> hours...
<jjesse> i get it for facebook, launchpad and google mail
<ryanakca> jjesse: but now that I think of it, I never used to need to log in once I had done it...
<ryanakca> gmail works... facebook I always get logged out... I'll check LP...
<ryanakca> jjesse: still signed in on LP
<jjesse> hrmm wonder if it is just me
<DaSkreecH> you too?
<DaSkreecH> gmail just stopped working for me
<d-miller> hi, the links to the alternative torrents on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download are wrong - they take you into the desktop/ dir instead of alternative/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: he is on holiday
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> that's right
<Nightrose> ryanakca: ^
<_Sime> Riddell takes holidays(?!?)
<Nightrose> at least he said so ;-)
<Nightrose> who knows
<Arby> hooray, just found my first jaunty bug report
<Arby> :)
<jjesse> horay
<Arby> does kpilot still exist or has it been replaced by something else?
<Arby> bug 26360 looks pretty dead. as does the corresponding upstream bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 26360 in kdepim "kpilotDaemon crashes when "Backing up: Blazer"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/26360
<Arby> and there doesn't seem to be a kpilot package in intrepid
<glade88> strange, can someone please check this.. launch wallet and choose to configure it from systray.. does it give a permission error?
<Arby> for me it opens KDE Wallet - KDE control module
<glade88> doesnt give you a kcmshell error?
<glade88> Arby: probably because you *just* provided the root password. can you please try after the timeout expires where it should again ask for password..?
<Arby> glade88: no, my kwallet has been open since I booted the machine this morning
<Arby> so it's several hours since I gave it the root password
<glade88> Arby: hm.. ok ty
<glade88> reopenning it still shows the problem.. I'll play around with the file's permissions I guess
<ScottK-laptop> Works fine here too.
<Arby> if a bug is marked Resolved Works for me in KDE can we close the lp bug?
<Arby> particularly as it's been inactive for 9months
<glade88> Arby: 9 months oO.. should lp janitor close it automatically?
<glade88> ^^^ if untouched
<Arby> It's not untouched as such, just outdated
<Arby> and I've never been clear how lp janitor works
<Arby> or if we even had it 9 months ago
<glade88> that makes it untouched.. if not touched for more than 30 days (idk correctly how long), it is closed irrespective of how many replies it had..
<glade88> or maybe that's the case for unconfirmed bugs.. :/
<Arby> it's set to confirmed so maybe that blocks lp janitor
<Arby> which would make sense
<glade88> probably..
<ScottK> Janitor only touches incomplete, no response bugs.
<glade88> ScottK: not no response. but incomplete
<ScottK> Correct
<Arby> ScottK: what's your opinion on bug 110454 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110454 in kdepim "[apport] akregator crashed with SIGSEGV in QGDict::look_int()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110454
<Arby> could that be closed?
<jpds> smarter: Pong.
<smarter> hey jpds, the ping was only because jtechidna needed an op
<jpds> smarter: Ah, trop tard. D'acord.
<ScottK> Arby: I'd mark it incomplete and say that upstream thinks it's fixed in 4.1.3 and ask if it still happens.
<Arby> ok
<seele> knetworkmanager doesnt eat as much memory as it used to, but 150MB seems excessive
<glade88> wow. it's just 2.3MB for me.. and 9mb shared..
<Arby> apachelogger: you asked for info in bug 107107 are you happy for me to close it now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107107 in kdepim "KMail prevents encryption, if the target key is not ultimately trusted or (locally) signed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107107
<Arby> it's been more than a month
<ScottK> Note to self: Don't do the bug report using Konqueror when it's a Konqueror crash bug you're replicating.
<Arby> hehe
<ScottK> Arby: Just from the title, I think that's a feature, not a bug.
<Arby> ScottK: there is a fairly lengthy debate about it actually
<Arby> my feeling is to close it
<Arby> I'm just always wary of closing bugs too soon
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Red Haired Mary" by The Clancy Brothers [Reunion, 2005]
<apachelogger> Arby: IMHO it is wishlist and shouldn't be closed unless either KDE or Debian rejects it
<ScottK> Arby: Now that I've read the bug (and the upstream one), I think it should be left open.
<ScottK> What apachelogger said.
<Arby> that's why I asked :)
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> NCommander: pong
<NCommander> apachelogger, when is the rest of 4.2 alpha 1 going to be uploaded
<apachelogger> nevar
<NCommander> I see a *lot* of 4.1.2
<apachelogger> beta1 is coming mondayish
<NCommander> Ok, when's alpha 2 oging?
<NCommander> oh
<ScottK> Since Riddell's on vacation and it's post-alpha1, I decided to take it upon myself to do an intitial update of kubuntu-meta for Jaunty.
<ScottK> NCommander: We've got kubuntu-desktop for armel now (once the updated meta package builds).
<Tm_T> ScottK: oh, nice
<NCommander> ScottK, kubuntu-meta only will depend on installable packages
<NCommander> (its how germinate works)
<ScottK> NCommander: It has a pretty fair selection at this point.
<ScottK> Easy enough to update later.
<NCommander> fair enough
<ScottK> I mainly did it to unseed guidance-power-manager so it at least drops to Universe and hopefully gets removed.
<ScottK> Decided to go ahead to do a more complete update while I had it sitting there.
<NCommander> yay
<ScottK> New upstream releases of sip4-qt3 and python-qt3 just uploaded to Debian.
<JontheEchidna> Looks like two plasmoids I packaged last time around can get removed since they're in kdeplasma-addons now
<smarter> JontheEchidna: go fill a RM request :p
<JontheEchidna> I usually just ask Riddell to do such things :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Filing a removal bug is the correct way.  Since Riddell on vacation, you may as well practice.
 * ScottK makes notes for JontheEchidna's MOTU application.
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> bug 301084 and bug 301083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301084 in plasmoid-previewer "Request for removal from archive (plasmoid-previewer)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301083 in plasmoid-lancelot "Request for removal from archive (plasmoid-lancelot)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301083
<JontheEchidna> Would I want to ping/subscribe an archive admin?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: subscrine ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> then look up auberge de jaunese near rue des canettes, paris
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> having a good time Riddell?
<Riddell> getting colder need to find bed n810 not working with google maps
<Nightrose> ah bad
<glade88> Riddell: n81 should work fine
<glade88> n810 o
<Riddell> well it ndoesn't
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you want the binary removed too?  If the new package uses the same binary name you don't want that removed.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: We're not separating the plasmoids in kdeplasma-addons in to binary packages
<ScottK> OK.  It's fine then.
<ScottK> Speaking of it's getting colder ...
<glade88> Riddell: try nokia maps 2 beta
 * ScottK wanders of to find his children.
<smarter> hey Riddell
<smarter> it's jeunesse btw ;)
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<glade88> JontheEchidna: here goes the useless bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/301090 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301090 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings->Appearance->Windows preview is drawn incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> lol
<jdong> am I correct in seeing for some reason Powerdevil supports the turning off of CPUs?
<jdong> IMO this is a very bad idea (tm) -- fake-unhotplugging a core on dual-cores actually causes it to stick to the C0 highest power state, which wastes more power.
<jdong> instead I suggest using an option that activates sched_mc_powersavings
 * JontheEchidna has never used powerdevil
<jdong> I mean, the idea came from Suse's powersaved which DID "unplug a CPU" in the most aggressive power savings mode
<jdong> but people observed that it caused a 3-watt spike in power usage :)
<jdong> and Intel later confirmed that for their chips, hot-unplugging a CPU locks it in the highest power state
<jdong> sched_mc_powersavings just forces all light loads to be handled by a paricular core so the other stays idle longer
 * Nightrose refers jdong to powerdevil's upstream  (drf__ iirc)
<smarter> apachelogger: is the new kde-nightly >= 4.1.80?
<smarter> apparently yes :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-23
<glade88> Riddell: the Kubuntu wiki is a bit neglected
<glade88> he's away :/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you take a look at bug 301317 and give an MOTU ack please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301317 in kio-bookmarks "Request for removal from archive (kio-bookmarks)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301317
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you know smarter is motu as well ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so you don't need to be on the motu council or anything?
 * smarter has no idea if he haz taht powa
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nah, you just need some developer to approve the request so you don't request shit
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't kdelibs conflict kio-bookmarks?
 * apachelogger is wondering why libs would conflict it if it was included in kdebase
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, I just corrected that
<JontheEchidna> it is in libs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, did it really only get introduced in .80?
<apachelogger> the .installs don't indicate such a change in .80 ;-)
<JontheEchidna> probably in 4.1.73
<apachelogger> Nightrose: could you people please fix  trying to overwrite `/opt/amarok-nightly/share/kde4/servicetypes/plasma-scriptengine.desktop', which is also in package amarok-nightly-kdelibs
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will poke leo about it. thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should state something like "in > 4.1.50", otherwise you confuse me :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: leo said we no longer do
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> neon version is from 17th
<apachelogger> either kollide is forgetting stuff or there is a bug within neon
<apachelogger> WARNING: bool Phonon::FactoryPrivate::createBackend() phonon backend plugin could not be loaded
<apachelogger> ALSA lib setup.c:555:(add_elem) Cannot obtain info for CTL elem (MIXER,'IEC958 Playback Default',0,0,0): No such file or directory
<apachelogger> ALSA lib setup.c:555:(add_elem) Cannot obtain info for CTL elem (MIXER,'IEC958 Playback Default',0,0,0): No such file or directory
<apachelogger> Nightrose: looks like fun, doesn't it
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> not!
 * ScottK isn't on the MOTU Council anyway.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, for some reason I thought you were
<ScottK> Done in any case.
 * ScottK is on the motu-release team.
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's probably what I was thinking of
<ScottK> In any case that's something any MOTU can do.
<ScottK> You shouldn't subscribe the archive, let the sponsor do that.
<JontheEchidna> will keep that in mind for next time
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for looking after it.
<ScottK> That or you should apply for MOTU ....
 * ScottK goes to lunch
<JontheEchidna> heh, I plan on doing so after KDE 4.1.80
<ScottK> Please do some Universe stuff too so we can avoid the "You pretty much just upload to Main, so you don't need MOTU" debate.  Ask kirkland for how much fun that is.
<nixternal> mornin'
 * nixternal searches for some work to do today
<nixternal> any ideas?
<ScottK> I hear the guy in charge of Kubuntu docs has been a real slacker lately.  Probably stuff there that needs doing.
<nixternal> already started there :p
<nixternal> ya, that jjesse is a real slacker :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Looking for KDE3 stuff that can't work anymore and should be removed would be good.
 * nixternal picks smb4k as one
<nixternal> that one has a lot of fun changes too
<nixternal> ScottK: do we have a list of apps that aren't up to snuff?
 * nixternal checks ksensors
<nixternal> if that is still there it should get removed anyways...it hasn't worked correctly in years
<jdong> sebas: mjg59 isn't completely wrong on the 3D vs 2D topic....
<jdong> sebas: notably, only nvidia's 3D driver supports interruptless VBLANK with compositing enabled
<jdong> on Intel it increases power consumption by 0.7W and 50 wakeups/sec
<^seelenn^> nixternal: You around?
<nixternal> ^seelenn^: ya I am here...I am building some packages right now...what's going on?
<nixternal> if you listen to slipknot, you can increase your productivity by two-fold easily :)
<^seelenn^> Hello, just wanted to know the index page url so I could take a look and do a mock up
<nixternal> it is installed locally on your system with the kubuntu-docs package...so if you went into konqueror and typed the url:  help:/kubuntu/index    you will see the current index
<nixternal> it works for some it seems, but not for all
<^seelenn^> ahhh, clever
<nixternal> it is currently written docbook/xml
<nixternal> I have no problem writing it in HTML, though it makes translations difficult and time consuming as they have to be done manually
<^seelenn^> I checked out docbook, looks good for purpose
<nixternal> it is easy too, except for doing the tricker things like I did with that index...it is written in docbook utilizing tables, very badly I might add
<^seelenn^> :) I like easy :)
 * DaSkreech tries to consider if Linux is easy
<^seelenn^> woah, that is complicated!
<nixternal> hehe, told ya :)
<^seelenn^> I like a challenge, I'll have a good look through and make a shiny mock up
<nixternal> rock on...very much appreciated
<nixternal> ooh, my new smb4k package will remove all of its bugs currently opened in LP :)
 * nixternal wonders why his name isn't on the 5-a-day stats anymore? I should be in 16th spot overall but I am no longer there
<DaSkreech> Soooo ^seelenn^ likes easy challeneges? :)
<^seelenn^> Pretty much, although DocBook is not in the 'easy' class whatsoever
<apachelogger> can someone explain how bug 301217 is technically even possible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301217 in amarok "amarok doesn't run on Ubuntu 8.10+kde, requires libkdeui.so.4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301217
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, still need packagers?
<NCommander> apachelogger, possibly backports/updates are screwed
<apachelogger> NCommander: neither of them is in backports or updates
<apachelogger> there is no way how his kdelibs4 couldn't contain libkdeui.so.4
<NCommander> apachelogger, isn't libkdeui.so.4 from KDE3 vs. 4?
<apachelogger> from?
<smarter> kdelibs4 = kde3
<apachelogger> soversion 4 == KDE 3; soversion 5 == KDE 4
<NCommander> kdelibs is still in the archive though ..
<NCommander> (as in soversion 3)
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> 4
<NCommander> so is 4.1.80 up?
<nixternal> apachelogger: why do we add quilt to build-deps if there are no patches? Is that a mistake of the past?
<apachelogger> no, it is the crappy include design of cdbs :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: kde4.mk includes quilt or something
<apachelogger> thus everything using kde4.mk also needs quilt as build-dep
<nixternal> ahh, that is silly
<apachelogger> NCommander: no, go package it
<NCommander> no go?
<apachelogger> ,
<NCommander> WHat still needs packaging?
<NCommander> and are we merging from Debian, or 0ubuntu1ing it?
<Arby> _Sime: are you around?
<Arby> or anyone else with PyQt knowledge.
<Arby> specifically does anyone know how to increment a QTreeWidgetItemIterator in python?
<sebas> jdong: I'm not saying he's wrong. I'm just saying he shouldn't relate to powerdevil when he doesn't know how powerdevil works and what it actually does.
<sebas> In fact, I wrote that he's right
<jdong> sebas: understood.
<jdong> sebas: btw, am I correct in understanding that powerdevil offers the option to hot-unplug a core for power savings?
<sebas> jdong: Correct, yes.
<jdong> sebas: hot-unplugging Intel cores actually leads them to idle in C0 instead of C4, using more power
<jdong> idn about AMD cores, but at least one should warn about this actually having the chance of causing more power usage
<sebas> jdong: Ah, interesting
<sebas> I didn't test cpu hotplugging, it doesn't seem to be supported on my hardware
<jdong> i.e. kernel bug 5471 , ubuntu bug 54601
<nixternal> you smart people make me sick :p
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/5471/+text)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 54601 in linux-source-2.6.15 "disabling a CPU increases laptop power consumption" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54601
<jdong> sebas: instead, I recommend exposing the sched_mc_powersavings sysfs option
<jdong> sebas: that does what you intend -- low workloads are all directed at one core while the other is allowed to idle as much as possible
<jdong> if you start up a workload that's clearly multi-core then it'll utilize the second core.
<jdong> with this, it allows my system to idle CPU0 75% and CPU1 99% during regular workloads
<jdong> sebas: actually, reading the lesswatts mailing list, CPU hotplugging is worse: Hot-unplugging one core on a core * duo will also not allow the other core to enter sleep!
<jdong> c.f. http://mail.lesswatts.org/pipermail/discuss/2007-September/000031.html
<sebas> Ow, that sounds like a bug to me.
<jdong> yeah, at any rate, until that's all sorted out it's probably not wise to expose CPU hotplugging to the user
<jdong> the sched_mc_powersavings option is a much better one that leads to good power savings for light loads
<nixternal> anyone know if the alternate cd installed w/o any problems?
<Riddell> bonsoir
<Riddell> je suis francis maintenant
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> what are you doing in france?
<nixternal> bah, alternate cd doesn't work :(
<Nightrose> heya Riddell - did ervin find you?
<Nightrose> he was looking for you
<nixternal> issues with hplip-gui, python-reportlab, libplasma2, libplasma3, and finishing with pkgsel failing
<Riddell> Nightrose: i found an ervin
<Nightrose> hehe good
<Riddell> alpha 1 is out?
<Riddell> did anyone test it?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-16
<Riddell> seele: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs 10 seems like quite enough to be going on with
<Riddell> a couple of those aren't scheduled because there isn't an hour to talk about but we'll still review them
<seele> Riddell: ah, maybe that's why. i was looking at the schedule, not the spec list
<Riddell> seele: anything paticular you think we should be getting into our lucid specs?
<Riddell> besides "finish printer settings/applet", I do want to try for that
<Riddell> ScottK: are you wanting to go to anything at 16:15 tomorrow?  we're thinking of bumping the kubuntu development session into that slot
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> Riddell:  I'm scheduled for the Python packaging session.  I think I need to go to that one.
<Riddell> ScottK: hay, aren't you ment to be at the airport just now?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, flight left a little late
<Riddell> ah, the wrong airport
<seele> Riddell: we could probably do another combthrough for application settings and tweak if necessary
<seele> Riddell: a bigger focus on software quality would be good too.. i'd like to see a release where we can guarantee plasma will *never* crash, instead of *almost never*
<ScottK> Riddell: Of the Kubuntu sessions, the development one is probably the only I'm least important for.
<seele> Riddell: i'd also like to see more discussion and work on notifications. it seems like we got half way then stopped. we have a backend and front end ui, but now we need to work on behavior and defaults
<skreech> kpackagekit is horrible
<seele> oh, i forgot about that
<seele> kpackagekit could use some love too
<ScottK> No kidding
<seele> but printing is higher priority, it's been like 3 years
<ScottK> seele: Love it to death.
<seele> ScottK: not a packagekit fan?
<Riddell> dantti_ and other work should mean we'll get debconf working with packagekit
<skreech> a) why does it insist on a show stopping easily hidden modal dialog with a single button to tell me that it has a new list of software
<skreech> b) why if any package has more than 3 dependencies it suggests I install synaptic
<ScottK> seele: In this cycle I think it will get to the point where it at least almost has the minimum functionality to be suitable.  Not sure.
<Riddell> the UI could do with a load of simplification
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Every time the you have updates notification pops up, I think of the Cylons from the original Battle Star Galatica.
<ScottK> Riddell: I was wrong about arrival, i forgot the time change.  I've another 50 minutes or so.
<seele> ScottK: are you on the plane?
<ScottK> seele: Yes.
<seele> whoa, inflight internets. awesome
<ScottK> Wifi and Kubuntu Netbook.
 * seele wishes her flight to berlin would have wifi
<ScottK> The netbook really works out in coach class.
<seele> i never sleep on those things anyway
<seele> i bet.. i'm always afraid someone is going to lean back and crunch my laptop, and i have a small one
<ScottK> The guy next to me has a full size laptop and the seat in front of him was all the way back.  He was trying to play solitare with it half open, but gave up quickly.
<seele> lol
<ScottK> Battery lasts the entire flight too.
<shtylman> fancy
<ScottK> shtylman: You there yet?
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> sitting right next to Riddell
<shtylman> got in yesterday
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> I got the cover slide for my plenary presentation done.
<neversfelde> Riddell: Amarok Karmic uploaded
<Riddell> neversfelde: yay
<neversfelde> Riddell: I should be online tomorrow all day, I'll move the packages to the backports ppa once it is released, if this is ok?
<shtylman> ScottK: can't wait to hear it :)
<seele> Riddell: are you coming to camp kde?
<ScottK> Can't wait to have it done....
<Riddell> seele: no current plans
<seele> fuuuuuuu
<seele> (the noise, not fu :P)
<Riddell> feel free to try and persuade me
<ScottK> San Diego is a very nice place.
<ScottK> Very relaxed with a pleasant climate.
<ScottK> Lots of great food.
<ScottK> IETF meets there sometims, so the Internet is likely usable
<seele> lol
<Riddell> rgreening: shtylman went to stalk you but couldn't find you
<ScottK> He should be easy enough to find....
<Riddell> Lex79: kdeaccessibility uploaded, I removed the arm patch from NCommander because there's another fix which went upstream
<ScottK> OK.  Time to land.  I'll see you in a bit (hopefully)
<Riddell> good luck, don't crash
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> Riddell, shtylman__: im in a meeting 4th fl. crew...
<rgreening_> actually, isnt shtylman__ supposed to be here video crew....
<Lex79> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> rgreening_: he says he's not
<Riddell> rgreening_: do they need more crew?
 * ryanakca casually mentions that his dad is enjoying his Kubuntu desktop much more now than when it was Ubuntu :)
<jjesse> ryanakca nice job :)
<ryanakca> jjesse: I'm getting my mum setup tomorrow :D
<jjesse> yay
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319668/
<JontheEchidna> ripped from debian's ktorrent package :P
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Thanks... looks so much uglier than CDBS though :) ... just a sec, one more
<JontheEchidna> personally I'm looking more towards source format 3.0 than the dh7 stuff, since we pretty much already had uber-simple stuff with cdbs
<ryanakca> dh7's equivalent to DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE := .py
<seele> argh.. crashed again
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: *nod*, I like CDBS
<JontheEchidna> hum, dunno on that last one
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK, thanks
<agateau> shtylman__: you may not want to wait for us, i believe we are having dinner in this meeting :/
<shtylman_> Riddell: ping
<neversfelde> yay knotify works with amarok
 * logipunk was previously jwisser.
<skreech> Good to know
 * JontheEchidna ...obtains... the new Doctor Who special
<logipunk> JontheEchidna: It's *so good*.
<logipunk> I just watched it a bit ago.
<JontheEchidna> Can't wait :3
<logipunk> I also just downloaded K-9: Regeneration.
<logipunk> I kind of don't want to watch it because I suspect it's going to be heinously bad.
<JontheEchidna> "Star Wars Christmas Special"-type bad?
<logipunk> JontheEchidna: Never seen it, so I can't say. Just watched K-9, though; it was fairly painful.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<logipunk> The acting is… not great.
<ScottK> Riddell: The session at 1615 that I wanted to go to got moved, so I'm free.
<ScottK> (for tomorrow)
<ScottK> (or I guess later today now)
<markey> morning
<doc___> hi there
<amichair> what's up, doc___?
<nixternal> hehe, you couldn't resist could you? :)
<amichair> :-P
<doc___> ;P
<ryanakca> ScottK: Upstream says they are hoping to release Bangarang 1.0~beta2 this week.
<ghostcube> wohoa http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/13/ventblockers/
 * yuriy waves at UDSers
<ghostcube> http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification/the_lpic_program/lpic_1
<ghostcube> :O
<ghostcube> this one is cool
<Riddell> morning yuriy
<yuriy> morning Riddell
<yuriy> first session @11 CST?
<Riddell> 11:00 in whatever timezone dallas is in
 * ryanakca thinks so
 * ryanakca doesn't have school today, so I'll be waiting in -waverly :)
<nixternal> dallas is -06:00, Chicago Standard Time (CST)
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<Tm_T> nixternal: howdy
<nixternal> howdy
<jrdnyquist> Chicago Standard Time? :)
<yuriy> lol nixternal
<nixternal> mmm, tamales on the planet...now I wish I were there in Dallas...though I would probably be at all of the food places and not at UDS :)
<nixternal> yes, everything in the US revolves around Chicago...one of these days everyone will understand
<jrdnyquist> lol
<nixternal> I keep wondering when UDS will be held in a real city!
<Tm_T> not in countryside like Dallas?
<nixternal> we have Google, Yahoo, Microsoft (their 2nd largest campus too), Red Hat, Novell, and the most open source companies in one location!
<nixternal> Dallas is good for food!
<nixternal> now if it were in Austin that would be a different story
<nixternal> Austin is the 2nd greatest city, next to Chicago of course :p
<jrdnyquist> Redhat's in RTP :p
<nixternal> they have some groovy office space here in Chicago too...I interviewed with them last year
<ghostcube> Chicago still as dirty as last time i seen pics of it ?
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> oh no this was detroit
<ghostcube> nm
<ghostcube> :<
<ryanakca> Oh, UNR might get renamed to UNE? I wonder if it has anything to do with us choosing KNE instead of KNR :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: No, actually we're going to have to rename KNR.  I got in a little trouble over that choice.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ... but KNE sounds so much cooler than KNR :/ *sigh*
<ScottK> I agree.
<ScottK> OTOH, the trademark policy very clearly says avoid the term 'edition', so it's my bad
<frederik_> j #ubuntu
<frederik_> oops
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah, but if Ubuntu gets an UNE, why won't Canonical let us have KNE? Any rationale behind it, or is it just a decision taken by the powers that be that we're expected to follow?
<ScottK> I think it's possible, but we'd have to get to where Canonical was willing to support it as a product.
<ScottK> So we need to prove ourselves first.
<ScottK> That's what we want anyway.
<ryanakca> Ah
 * ryanakca is considering purchasing himself a netbook so he can run KNR, just have to pick on :)
<ryanakca> one even
<ScottK> It works out quite nice on an airplane where it actually fits on the tray and is usable.  I sat next to I guy who was totally crushed with his huge laptop and could use it.
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> I have good eyesight and small fingers, so the size won't be an issue either. Only thing I'm concerned about is purchasing one and then 1) have it run sluggishly or 2) if it has a solid state drive, I don't want to have it die on me in a couple of years.
<sebas> ryanakca: in a couple of years, replacement SSDs  are cheap :)
<\sh> sebas, in a couple of years time, we can use our brain as direct attached storage ;)
<sebas> we need a really good bad block checker then :)
<\sh> sebas, for twitter and facebook and google? no...we just need to update the APIs ;) actually we don't need any computer at all ;)
<DeeTah> hi guys!
<DeeTah> i've got a problem with kubuntu-netbook install off a pendrive
<DeeTah> it simply says it can't mount /cow using /dev/loop1.
<DeeTah> I don't even know what to try to check what's the problem
<DeeTah> md5's are fine, dmesg's clear, casper.log suggests a syntax error behaviour
<DeeTah> what file should I try to mount there to see what's wrong?
<DeeTah> anybody? please...
<frederik_> updating kernel from 2.6.31-14 to 15 breaks my intel 82945 driver - x claims it cannot load the module
<tsimpson> we don't handle kernel or X issues here, try filing a bug or searching for a previously filed bug
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://kubdeb.weebly.com/
<neversfelde> I am not sure, if I really want to talk to him ;)
<nixternal> neversfelde: what is that about?
<neversfelde> nixternal: the guy was creating packages for kubuntu and apachelogger asked me to invite him here
<nixternal> that looks like ScottK's middle finger...all old and decreped like
<nixternal> where are the kubuntu peeps going next?
<nixternal> there are 2 open rooms according to the schedule
 * ScottK is in a security session
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's the status of amarok packaging?
<neversfelde> Riddell: all done, it waits in staging for the release
<Riddell> neversfelde: do we know what that is?
<Riddell> s/what/when/
<neversfelde> Riddell: should be in the next hours
<Riddell> neversfelde: do you want to prepare the story for the website? I don't remember if you have access
<neversfelde> Riddell: no access, but I can do this
<neversfelde> if I get access of course :)
<ryanakca> worse comes to worse, I can paste it in
<Riddell> ryanakca: I just gave him access
<ryanakca> lovely :)
 * yuriy should get some headphones and listen in
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do you know if Ofir has returned with any new mockups? If we choose his mockup, I'd like to start porting it to the wiki some time. As for the drupal theme, it's already done, he took screenshots of his drupal install for the mockups :)
<Riddell> I've not heard from ofir
<Riddell> neversfelde: cor, this new amarok has UI changes
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, and they are untranslated
<neversfelde> Riddell: we use the backports ppa right?
<Riddell> that presumably makes it not a bugfix release, so it should go into kubuntu-ppa/backports not kubuntu-ppa/updates
<neversfelde> ok
<Riddell> neversfelde: were there any pacakging changes needed between lucid and karmic?  (i.e. can it go into ubuntu karmic-backports?)
<neversfelde> Riddell: no changes needed, I can write a backport request?
<Riddell> neversfelde: please do
<Riddell> the countdown label on the new amarok is strange
<Riddell> count up label is 1:48 for minutes:seconds
<Tm_T> -3 days left?
<Riddell> count down says --1:0-58
<Riddell> I've no idea what that means
<Tm_T> oh, that way strange
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: The Doctor thinks that Kubuntu is awesome | UDS y'all http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/ join in with IRC and audio streams | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges
<nixternal> the Doctor?
<Riddell> Who?
<nixternal> "The Doctor thinks that Kubuntu is awesome"
<Riddell> he does indeed
<Tm_T> (:
<Riddell> jussi01: I've taken plasma-widget-networkmanagement out of kubuntu-ppa/updates for now
<jussi01> Riddell: excellent.
<jussi01> btw, wheres lunch?
<Tm_T> jussi01: hi, got to the place eventually?
<jussi01> yup
<Tm_T> good, nasty mess that strike indeed
<Riddell> strike?  did you go through france? :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope, "the finnish airline" Finnair has pilots on (in) strike
<Tm_T> which one is it, on or in?
<Riddell> one goes on strike
<Tm_T> so I thought but wasn't sure
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<loadus> (if one gets 300 000 € per year, one does not go on strike :P )
<bdgraue> Riddell: why did you remove the plasma-widget-networkmanagement? a special problem?
<Riddell> bdgraue: both me and jussi01 are seeing it failing to set the default route to the internet
<bdgraue> Riddell: ha, had the same problem here and just wanted to find out whats wrong with it :D
<Riddell> jussi01: I'm guessing lunch is the same place as breakfast
<Riddell> bdgraue: using the version from kubuntu-ppa/updates ?
<bdgraue> Riddell: i used the version from kubuntu-ppa/backports
<bdgraue> had to remove it and install the "normal" kubuntu version to get internet with wifi
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm so glad networkmanager bits are and will be better in 4.4, less headache from it (I hope)
<Riddell> bdgraue, jussi01: upstream confirmed the issue, I'll package the fix when I get a chance
<bdgraue> Riddell: thanks
<ulysses__> greetings, I read about testdrive, is it possible to test Kubuntu Lucid with it?
<jussi01> Riddell: excellent. :)
<Quintasan> hmm, there are so many rooms, how do I know what's in each room?
<tsimpson> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/
<Quintasan> thanks
<ghostcube> ehlo humans and wanna be humans
<Quintasan> ghostcube: \o
<ghostcube> hi Quintasan :)
<Riddell> ScottK: I've not moved the development spec session, I'm (apparantly) needed at 16:15 and you at 17:10 and I think we're fine if txwikinger goes to the bugs one
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu karmic does not connect to a wireless Internet network propertly if a WPA key is used, connection is stablished, but any website can be browsed, it isn't a DNS matter, bacause also cannot browse by ip
<Riddell> EagleScreen: pastebin  route -n
<ryanakca> ScottK: I've finished the commit announcing plugin for LP branches for kubugtu... What branches should be watched?
<Riddell> ryanakca: anything owned by ~kubuntu-members?
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ouch, checking all ninety of them every five minutes will use up 18GB of bandwidth / month.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<yuriy> how are the sessions coming along? anything exciting?
<Riddell> we're going to switch to lxde and chromium
<Tm_T> Riddell: finally
<nixternal> chromium ftw!
 * JontheEchidna wouldn't mind chromium, if it was feasible to do so
<nixternal> lxde I don't know about...I would prefer wmii or awesome
<nixternal> awesome cuz haskell rocks!
<smarter> nixternal: don't you mean xmonad?
<Tm_T> nixternal: wmii or awesome aren't desktop environments?
<smarter> awesome is written in C(iirc), and uses lua for config files
<nixternal> err, ya xmonad
<nixternal> can't believe I keep saying awesome when I mean xmonad
<nixternal> wonder why I keep doing that today?
<smarter> but I agree with the second part of your statement, Haskell rocks :P
<smarter> I imagine you associate haskell with awesomeness in your brain ;)
<nixternal> could be :)
<EagleScreen> Riddell: this is my current route -n when connected by WEP key http://pastebin.ca/1673918
<EagleScreen> I supose you expect also the route -n when connected by WPA and not capable to browse
<EagleScreen> i will provide in a few minutes
<EagleScreen> see you again soon
<Quintasan> There are some videotaped sessions, where I can watch em?
<loadus> I made a small theme suggestion for 10.04, where and to who I could suggest it to? :)
<nixternal> loadus: kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com - include links to plenty of screenshots of course so we can see :)
<loadus> I did a thread on the kubuntu forums, mainly, because the whole thing is soooo beta - just brainstorming on the idea
<ghostcube> http://haskell.org/sitewiki/images/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<ghostcube> o.o
<nixternal> any pics yet?
<nixternal> ghostcube: I used that config for my triple head setup
<loadus> nixternal: it might look a bit boring: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107841.0
<ghostcube> o.o
<nixternal> that theme reminds me of fedora a lil...not a bad thing of course
<nixternal> don't know how much we want to stray from a vanilla kde look though...
<Kairi> hello Riddell, I was EagleScreen before, here is the route -n when connection fails: http://pastebin.ca/1673941
<loadus> nixternal: yeh, I had a feeling
<nixternal> it definitely has a professional look/feel to it I must say
<loadus>  but v10 gives excuse to give kubuntu a unique look
<Riddell> Kairi: apt-cache policy plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<loadus> thx, still working on it
<refic> loadus: very nice theme
<loadus> font being the most prominent problem atm
<loadus> thx
<nixternal> ya, I like that font to be honest...need a free version of something that looks like it
<Kairi> I am using KDE 4.3.3 ppa packages, I didn't remember, so: http://pastebin.ca/1673950  can that be the source of this issue?
<loadus> nixternal: found one, but to look that smooth, font settings need to have antialias on full - and that's not a good option on some installs : /
<loadus>  might have to go on with the trusty ol' sans
<nixternal> ya, i don't use antialiasing..give me a head ache
<loadus> yeh, that font has it's 'hints' removed so it gives a full AA
<loadus> but with hinting it looks goofy
<loadus> and without hinting and without antialiasing it looks .. well .. horror
<Kairi> did you see the paste, Riddell? :)
<Riddell> Kairi: yes that looks like the problem I think it is
<Kairi> then must I test with karmic original package, Riddell?
<Riddell> Kairi: I uploaded a fix an hour ago
<Riddell> Kairi: so please wait until that's compiled and test that
<Riddell> it'll be in the kubuntu-ppa/staging PPA
<Kairi> okay, i also will test wicd in curiosity
<nixternal> Riddell: ooh, I see you are doing VPN out of the box, good deal...that will make many happy if we had that (knetworkmangler to the rescue!)
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug #483851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483851 in kairmode "Please remove kairmode source and binary from Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483851
<nixternal> another project I can request to be closed and removed from LP
<Mr_Enchilada> what'd I miss on the most previous meeting?
<Mr_Enchilada> besides enchiladas ;-)
<Riddell> Mr_Enchilada: look at the gobby document for the notes
<Mr_Enchilada> mm, now I'll have to figure out how to use that
<nixternal> ScottK: how old is your oldest?
<Riddell> or wait until I write it up as a spec
<nixternal> I am thinkin' I should quit with the gezer jokes as I think she is only a couple of years older than my daughter :)
<Riddell> nixternal has a daughter?
<bdgraue> Riddell: is 0.9~svn1040607-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2 the new package(plasma-widget-networkmanagement)?
<Riddell> bdgraue: yes
<bdgraue> Riddell: doesn't work for me :(
<ryanakca> If I setup an infinoted server, could some of the Kubuntu people at UDS test Kobby during a session? Or even test it outside of a session?
<bdgraue> same problem
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, a 13 year old daughter :)
<nixternal> a nixternal jr. which is a bit scary
<Tm_T> older than me then
<Riddell> nixternal: no whay, how did I not know that, congratulations
<Tm_T> ...what, I wasn't 11 anymore?
<nixternal> hahahha, you are 13 years to late on that one :p
<Tm_T> nixternal: my daughter just had her first birthday (:
<nixternal> ahh, I remember the first birthday
<nixternal> ok, I really don't, but it sounded good
<bdgraue> *lol*
<JontheEnchilada> anybody up for sponsoring a merge? bug 482221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482221 in kdebluetooth "Merge kdebluetooth 0.4~rc1-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482221
<nixternal> shoot, now I am trying to remember it
<nixternal> anywho, my old arse needs a nap :)
<bdgraue> my son is 5 years old, can't remember his first birthday
<JontheEnchilada> merge/ new upstream release. Maybe I should have billed it as the latter
<amichair> just when I was reading about echidnas and how they're egg-laying mammals, jon turns into an enchilada and everyone else has offspring :-)
<ScottK> nixternal: 18.  It was the 15 year old I was getting feedback from.
 * ScottK also has a 6 year old.
 * Sput can't remember his first birthday
<Sput> I was probably drunk
<Sput> or stoned, that's much more likely giving the circumstances :>
<Sput> *given
<amichair> Sput: you were stoned on your first birthday?!
<Sput> well, I didn't have my own room, so I slept in the living room...
<Sput> as a baby :)
<Riddell> "Bag Tag Number(s): DFW BA 610604 has been located and arrived on Nov 16. If you have arranged for delivery, please continue to check back for delivery status"  ooh progress
<Sput> ah, British Airways?
<maco> Riddell: no clothes? do you wanna go to the mall with me tonight?
<Tm_T> Riddell: hooray (:
<jussi01> Riddell: :D
<jussi01> Riddell: where are you currently?
<Riddell> jussi01: waverly doing nothing much
<jussi01> ahh. k :)
<Riddell> maco: I am getting smelly.  what's happening at the mall?
<Riddell> jussi01: anything interesting happening elsewhere?
<maco> Riddell: well youve a lack of clothing if youve a lack of luggage. perhaps you want to buy clean clothes to wear til you get luggage
<Riddell> maco: yes that would be nice, do you know how to get there?
<jussi01> Riddell: marketing session isnt bad, in presidente.
<maco> Riddell: redline on the dart (underground)
<Riddell> maco: there's an underground here?
<maco> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> rdieter_work: fedora uses polkit 1 but polkit-qt-0.9?  how does that work?
<Riddell> shtylman__: did you find a slot for your session?
<lukas> Hi, after upgrading to Karmic I have impression that at least some kubuntu applications like konversation and some others suffer from mutex lock related performance problems - it takes some time form execution and window appearance to working state. Is that observed?
<lukas> I am not sure how to debug that or trigger somehow to say what is happening.
<lukas> Or am I on wrong channel?
<Riddell> lukas: lll
<lukas> Riddell: sorry?
<nixternal> bah for a nap
<nixternal> yay, I can synch my bookmarks in chromium now \o/
<Riddell> lukas: so the window appears but isn't responsive for a while?
<lukas> Riddell: yes, on more applications
<lukas> Riddell: eg konversaion, glade ...
<lukas> Riddell: I thought that it is caused by pulseaudio, but I do not see why glade should contact sound server
<lukas> Riddell: any idea?
<Riddell> could be X?
<Riddell> something to do with compositing that it delays showing the window contents?
<Riddell> I really don't konw
<lukas> Riddell: I would not say so, I tried to strace it and usual reason is fulex lock
<lukas> Riddell: it is only on start, on switching
<lukas> sorry, not on switching window
<lukas> oh, futex lock
<lukas> like if locking was for any reason slow
<neversfelde> I published the Amarok News on kubuntu.org. Hope all went fine
<Blizzz> neversfelde: at least my upgrade finished successfully right now
<neversfelde> Blizzz: I love Drupal, you should know this. So I was afraid that I shoot the whole website :D
<Blizzz> i don't really understand where (well, rather why) you got your phobia
<nixternal> ok, who is slipping on getting out the latest kdevelop?
<nixternal> is it in a ppa somewhere?
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't think anyone has done kdevelop yet, it does need doing
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> Riddell: is this for a ppa or for -proposed?
<nixternal> would be nice if kdevplatform and kdevelop showed up in merges :/
<nixternal> hrmm, seems it is already in lucid
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-17
<nixternal> JontheEnchilada: backport your lovely kdevplatform and kdevelop packages in lucid :)
<nixternal> also, sync from debian should have said merge with debian
<Lex79> JontheEnchilada:  wiki merge says webdev-kde4 should be merge, did you meant kdewebdev-kde3 ?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You about?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook__: You about?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yes I am around
<nixternal> ooh, activities rock!  someone was talking about multiple screens earlier at UDS, well activities is just that and then some
<nixternal> and the nice thing is, you can link your virtual desktops to separate activities
<nixternal> so 4 virtual desktops is just that, 4 separate ones
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I am gonna go grab a bit to eat, so I will be afk for a few
<DarkwingDuck> BLARG, missed you.
<JontheEnchilada> Lex79: I copied it from last time, so probably I did mean -kde3 :P
<Lex79> ok :)
 * DarkwingDuck pokes nixternal again
<jjesse> don't poke nixternal too hard he gets cranky
<DarkwingDuck> oh, there you are.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> when doing the docs for kubuntu what do you use for the XML?
<DarkwingDuck> Kate? Mallard?
<jjesse> docbook xml
<jjesse> is the markup
<jjesse> i write the doc in kate or even sometimes nano :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yes I know
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<DarkwingDuck> I ran into this and wondered what you guys thought about it...
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Philbull/MallardIntro
<jjesse> isn't mallard the sepcification for GNOME
<jjesse> hadn't looked much into it
<DarkwingDuck> Phils dream I think is to branch it into other ones too...\
<jjesse> i know nixternal has a plan for restructiong the docs and getting them looking better for lucid
<DarkwingDuck> But, I think I'll just use Kate
<jjesse> cause they suck right now
<DarkwingDuck> I'll wait for him and help...
<jjesse> been trying to clean up the current bugs right now
<DarkwingDuck> Plaus the netbook stuff.
<jjesse> and prepare for a karmic SRU hopefully
<DarkwingDuck> plus rather.
<DarkwingDuck> SRU?
<DarkwingDuck> BBIAB
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's the status on amarok?
<Riddell> ooh it's all done
<Riddell> lovely
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You back?
<Mamarok> JontheEnchilada: this might me interesting for you: http://www.purinchu.net/wp/2009/11/16/malloc_check_-crashes/
<Mamarok> s/me/be/
<ghostcube> ehlo :)
<markey> heh, since when did you start to use this weird Sheriff badge a logo? :)
<markey> it does look a bit odd
<markey> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/karmic-countdown-banner/released.png
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: sorry about that, I ended up watching a movie and then falling asleep last night
<somekool> hi
<nixternal> Riddell: we need to make 'Developer Membership Board' an admin of ~kubuntu-dev. I don't have power to do it, so can you please do that, and I can let them know they can check it off their "TODO" list
<nixternal> Riddell: change them to an admin..I just noticed they were already approved
<nixternal> ScottK: ^^ there :)
<Riddell> nixternal: done
<nixternal> now the TB is talking about Kubuntu being an LTS or not
<Riddell> what's the gossip?
<nixternal> seems positive thus far, not LTS for KNE of course
<nixternal> Riddell: you probably know more about it than what I heard though, as you are supposedly in talks with them about it already :)
<ScottK> nixternal: How did the kubuntu-dev discussion turn out?
<Tm_T> ScottK: ugly, G-people raided in and forced Lucid to drop KDE entirely
<Quintasan> lol
<jussi01> haha
<Quintasan> hmm guys, there is a problem with Parley
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/QD8FuG.html
<Quintasan> rough translation: Scripts below couldn't be activated because of errors:
<Quintasan> Python Traceback for google_images.py -> http://pastebin.com/f2096e265
<bdgraue> Riddell: plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9~svn1040607-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3 don't work for me
<Riddell> bdgraue: waa, in what way?
<bdgraue> Riddell: with wlan i cant reach "the outside"  ping google.de    connect: Network is unreachable
<Riddell> bdgraue: paste  route -n ?
<bdgraue> can ping my router
<Riddell> bdgraue: pastebin?
<bdgraue> yes, working on it
<Riddell> good point, I suppose it is hard to pastebin from a machine with no internet
<bdgraue> ;)
<bdgraue> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/71
<bdgraue> Riddell:
<bdgraue> fritz.box is m< router
<Riddell> that's the problem which should be fixed by kubuntu_04_initialise_routeing.diff which is in that package
<Riddell> bdgraue: killall knetworkmanager; knetworkmanager  and try again?
<bdgraue> Riddell: the same result
<bdgraue> ealso the same if i reboot
<Riddell> bdgraue: did you have ~ppa2 installed before?  did it work with that?
<bdgraue> works with lan, but not with wlan; had the pa2 installed and that didn't work, too
<bdgraue> s/pa2/~ppa2
<Riddell> meh, it's working fine for me
<Riddell> jussi01: how's it working for you?
<Riddell> bdgraue: the workaround is to run  sudo dhclient wlan0  after connecting with knetworkmanager if you need a quick fix
<bdgraue> i have an samsung nc10 with ath5k driver
<neversfelde> I can test, too. Where is the package?
<Riddell> neversfelde: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm going to merge qt 4.6 beta if no one is already working
<neversfelde> I never had any problems with my broadcom card, so I don't know what it's worth, but I will try
<Riddell> Lex79: we already have 4:4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1 in ludic
<bdgraue> Riddell: the workaround is good, thx
<Riddell> which do I keep writing lucid as ludic?
<Lex79> Riddell: oopps I meant RC1
<Riddell> Lex79: oh cool, go for it
<Lex79> yeah
<Riddell> Lex79: put it into kubuntu-ppa/experimental for karmic too if you can
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> Lex79: your merging speed is uber impressive, I'm sorry I've not been able to keep up with uploading them
<Lex79> Riddell: eheh thanks for the compliment, we have time I think anyway...I still merge kdebindings, that is a beast!
<neversfelde> Riddell: no problems with *ppa3
<Riddell> dantti: I spoke to cjwatson about the debconf stuff, he said it should be ok but has some changes to suggest to stop it using internal dpkg APIs, he probably won't be able to reply until next week though since we're at the ubuntu summit
<dantti> Riddell: hmm stop what using internal dpkg APIs?
<Riddell> dantti: that's all I know, I think you'll just have to wait for his reply
<dantti> Riddell: ok :D thanks for the info though..
<Riddell> dantti: so we (kubuntu devs at UDS) are assuming that'll be ready for lucid and that polkit-qt-1 will be too so we can use the latest kpackagekit for lucid
<dantti> Riddell: right.. i hope you switch to aptcc too :P so i get more users...
<Riddell> dantti: what's the advantage of aptcc?
<dantti> Riddell: I'd say speed + works better with localization and some other stuff, python backend seems to be trying to be fixing those problems butin speed terms it will never beat it.. :P
<dantti> also things like mediaChange, simulateInstall|Update|remove.. and other stuff got in apt first..
<dantti> *aptcc
<dantti> I'm also planning to add a method to add media repositories (which will also be available in aptcc first)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have parley installed?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm afraid not
<Quintasan> Riddell: mind installing it for a second? I think we have a "srs" bug
<Riddell> srs?
<Quintasan> serious
<Riddell> "the following script could not be activated"
<Riddell> that it?
<Quintasan> exacly,
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f2096e265
<Quintasan> no module named Parley found
<Riddell> I don't see a Parley.py in the sources
<Quintasan> :/
<Riddell> fregl: what are we doing wrong?
<fregl> Quintasan: first, if the script does not work, it's not a "serious bug" it's just an inconvenience
<fregl> then there was a bug, that I thought was fixed on lauchpad, maybe you could look for that?
<Quintasan> there is a solution
<Quintasan> libkrosspython0
<fregl> well, that's needed in order to run the script, yes
<fregl> so probably parley should just have that as recommend
<Quintasan> LP says it's fixed in 4.3 but the bug survived somehow
<fregl> splitting parley into a parley and a parley-scripts package would be nice, but I have no time currently
<Riddell> that does seem to magically fix it, except for wikipedia_source.py
<fregl> ah, so there is actually a bug in the wikipedia script?
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you able to add Recommends: libkrosspython0 to kdeedu in bzr and make a debdiff for a SRU?  also inform debian team
<fregl> maybe that one needs pyqt?
<Quintasan> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> fregl: http://pastebin.com/mbb654fe
<fregl> ah, dang - it's some library used to get the stuff from wikipedia parsed, that seems to not work any more (???)
<fregl> I wonder if it's py version or wikipedia that changed something
<Riddell> Quintasan: so also edit packaging in bzr and SRU to not install wikipedia_source.py until that gets sorted
<fregl> I haven't looked at this stuff for a while, might be that it really works nowhere...
<fregl> I'll check if I can get it to work at home - here I have kubuntu and can confirm this bug
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't need to add reccomends to package: parley, just to kdeedu?
<Riddell> Quintasan: just to parley
<Quintasan> aah, ok
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can't find wikipedia_source.py in source, where do you have this file?
<Quintasan> Riddell: or you mean wikitionary_sound.py
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's the one
<Quintasan> kay, I'm dch -i and a build away from testing
<bipolar> I'm trying to build a package for Kubuntu. The package needs to ask some questions of the user. I'm using debconf for this right now. The problem I'm having is that KPackageKit has no debconf ability, and my user never gets asked these questions. How are others getting around this issue?
<ScottK> bipolar: They really aren't.  We expect to have debconf support in Lucid.
<bipolar> If I could find a way to script a simple popup box to ask the questions, that would be fine.
<bipolar> ScottK: 0.o wow.
<bipolar> I'm in trouble then
<bipolar> Even if I have the package installed via aptitude, if it gets upgraded it needs to ask those questions again.
<ScottK> bipolar: Can you ask the questions on first run instead of at install time?
<bipolar> ScottK: Not really. It's a apt line that needs authentication
<Riddell> JontheEnchilada, apachelogger: txwikinger says there is a bugzilla module which makes bugzilla talk to launchpad to swap bugs, I'll add to kubuntu-lucid-bug-triage-policy an item that we should investigate getting this turned on for bugs.kde.org
<bipolar> So it pops up and asks for the users name and password, then puts that in the apt source line.
<jussi01> that sounds a good idea Riddell
<bipolar> ... then sets the apt source file to 600, and removes the password from debconf. it's really simple.
<Quintasan> Riddell: just one more question, should I compare with 4.3.2 or 4.3.3 from PPA?
<bipolar> ScottK: would it be possible to use KDialog from the postinst script, perhaps?
<bipolar> Not sure how Kpackagekit would react to that
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^?
<ScottK> No idea.
<bipolar> Only one way to find out I guess.
<Riddell> I'm pretty certain that won't work
<Riddell> dantti will probably be able to explain why it won't
<Riddell> but it's certainly not debian policy compliant
<dantti> bipolar: it won't work
<dantti> bipolar: there is no X to connect to
<dantti> bipolar: you should use debconf and wait till I add support for it ;)
<bipolar> dantti: I'd have to remove packagekit to keep my package from getting broken though. It needs to ask for user/pass on every upgrade. :\
<bipolar> dantti: can you think of any kind of workaround?
<dantti> bipolar: that's why you use debconf in your package and wait..
<dantti> bipolar: no, patching kpackagekit for just your package isn't good, actually this is the reason kpackagekit isn't in debian...
<bipolar> dantti: I don't understand. If I use debconf, packagekit breaks my package. This is not an official kubuntu package, it's a package for a password protected company repo.
<bipolar> am I missing something?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm doing it against 4.3.3 from PPA, alright?
<Riddell> Quintasan: ideally both since it's not certain 4.3.3 will get into -updates
<dantti> bipolar: the thing is PackageKit runs without X, tty... KPackageKit is just a frontend for it, but for it to be able to display custom questions it should have debconf support which I'm working on
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay
<dantti> bipolar: dantti.wordpress.com
<bipolar> dantti: yeah. I read that post already while trying to figure out whats going on ;)
<dantti> bipolar: you should use synaptic/aptitude..
<dantti> PackageKit imo is not ready for debian based distros..
<bipolar> dantti: ah. ok.
<dantti> fedora packages for example don't ask questions during install
<Riddell> glatzor: are there any plans to have software-properties use policykit?
<bipolar> dantti: they don't? how do they configure packages then? Do you have to go back and manualy configure them after install?
<dantti> bipolar: afaik they have the minimun requirements to be able to run, if not, you go and do it manually..
<bipolar> hmmm... glad I use deb's then.
<bipolar> dantti: thanks for the work on packagekit :)
<Riddell> yeah, dantti rocks :)
<dantti> bipolar: thanks.. :P
<bipolar>  /cheer dantti
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for dantti
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to dantti.
<dantti> Riddell: btw i think you 'd like to know i'm working on PackageKit session interface in the meantime collin doesn't give a proper ok..
<dantti> Quintasan: lol
<Riddell> dantti: session interface?
<dantti> Riddell: it allows other apps (even gnomies) to search/install... things without writing all the complex code of KPK..
<dantti> kpksmarticon handles that in kde and update-icon on gnome side..
<Quintasan> dantti: don't want cookies? :>
 * Quintasan grabs cookies from dantti
<Riddell> dantti: what sort of interface is that?
<dantti> kaffeine for example might try to install codecs for example..
<dantti> Quintasan: hey give them back !
<Quintasan> no way, *om nom nom*
<Quintasan> :3
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidPackaging  one spec for your reviewing pleasure
 * dantti hopes Quintasan get a stomachake
<Riddell> JontheEnchilada, apachelogger: please review the Design bits for the patch and unstable upstream policies to make sure they meet your exacting requirements
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for dantti
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to dantti.
<Riddell> ScottK: I added a sentence about Kaffeine
<JontheEnchilada> looks fine to me :)
<dantti> Riddell: there is a wrong sentence in that doc
<JontheEnchilada> can't wait for 10.04
<dantti> Riddell: KPackageKit > 0.5 doesn't require any policykit code...
<Riddell> dantti: but packagekit does surely?
<dantti> Riddell: yes, but not -qt..
<Riddell> kpackagekit 0.5 needs packagekit 0.5 which needs polkit-qt-1
<Riddell> as I understand it
<dantti> no
<Riddell> it could use polkit-gtk of course but that's not kubuntu happy
<dantti> kpackagekit 0.5 needs pk 0.5 which needs polkit-glib or something..
<dantti> policykit-kde would need polkit-qt
<Quintasan> Riddell: is Virtuoso going to be ready?
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's the impression I get, maybe I should clarify that we need to check with upstream on that in the spec
<Quintasan> Riddell: I hope it will since using redland is impossible and we are unable to install sesame due to Java :/
<Riddell> dantti, Quintasan: spec updated for virtuoso and policykit clarity
 * Sput notes that Virtuoso and Nepomuk seem to be working OK on his (non-*buntu) box, so chances are good that upstream is in shape for KDE 4.4
<Riddell> Sput: good to know
<Sput> needing Virtuoso 6.0.0
<Riddell> Sput: what do you use it for?
<Sput> Riddell: nothing really, just making Akonadi/Nepomuk happy on KDE start :)
<Sput> actually strigi still likes crashing while indexing files
<Riddell> Sput: that was my next question, presumably strigi still takes up large amounts of disk thrashing and usage?
<Sput> Riddell: mh, I didn't notice it being particularly annoying
<Sput> it just stopped working after a while, but dunno what's the reason for it
<Sput> it seems to auto-suspend though if your CPU is being in use, or you're on battery
<Riddell> that's important
<ScottK> Fortunately plasma-netbook crashed after the presentation was over.
<Sput> hehe :)
<amichair> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/11/17/1358202/Whats-Coming-In-KDE-44
<Quintasan> Riddell: hmm it is still installed there, I added it to not-installed file, anything else I can do to prevent it from installing?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you need to edit parley.install
<Riddell> Quintasan: parley-data.install
<Riddell> so instead of just including usr/share/kde4/apps/parley/ change that to all the individual files except the problem one
<Quintasan> Riddell: there are some lines but usr/share/kde4/apps/parley/ is nearest what I'm looking for
<Riddell> right, that says install everything under usr/share/kde4/apps/parley/
<Riddell> so remove that and paste in all the output from  dpkg -L parley-data | grep usr/share/kde4/apps/parley/ | sed s,/,,
<Riddell> then remove the problem file
<Quintasan> ah, ok
<Riddell> not-installed is just documentation, it's not used for anything except reminding packagers what they shouldn't put in .install files
<fregl> Quintasan: thanks for caring about this :)
<Quintasan> fregl: no probs :D
 * ulysses__ is goint to test Lucid with TestDrive
<bipolar> does kubuntu still have an update applet that doesn't use packagekit? I remember long ago there was adept-updater or some-such.
<jussi01> !find adept
<ubottu> Found: adept
<jussi01> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<jussi01> bipolar: ^^
<Quintasan> kay, lets listen to the translations meeting :O
<yuriy> jussi01: that adept doesn't come with an applet
<bipolar> jussi01: sorry for the delay... yuriy's right. There's no applet.
<bipolar> jussi01: at least not in any package related to adept.
<yuriy> bipolar: afaik there isn't one in karmic. update-notifier-kde from jaunty might work
<ulysses__> testdrive up and running
<bipolar> oh, boy
 * bipolar goes to write a rant on his non-existent blog
 * ghostcube does apt-get update && apt-get-upgrade  every day :) so no need for disturbing applets
<ulysses__> Kubuntu Lucid: http://noob.hu/2009/11/17/lucid.png
<ulysses__> (:
<claydoh> there is/was an updater applet, but it is not working all the time
<ghostcube> ulysses__: bah the cashew is soooo big
<ghostcube> o.o
<ulysses__> ghostcube: yeah, I run it in Virtualbox, the resolution is only 800x600
<ghostcube> but rest looks fine
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ulysses__> after installed, I will install guest additions for full screen and cursor integration
<bipolar> ghostcube: I wish I could get the 20+ people here, some with barely enough computer knowledge to turn the damn thing on, to remember to do that.
<ghostcube> what how to enable the update notifier
<ryanakca> When is the website session?
<ryanakca> Ah, nevermind. Still in the future :)
<Quintasan> damn I have to go
<somekool> hi everyone. is there some artist who ever talked about making a kubuntu them that might be very much different than other KDE based distribution?
<somekool> by the way, subversion under kubuntu should be shipped with kwallet support
<ghostcube> anyone ever thought about making nice themes for kde-window-manager
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> but bipolaryou are right there is no icon at all popping up if i do apt-get update and i have packages to upgrade
<ghostcube> this is new in karmic
<bipolar> ghostcube: I can't use the update notifier. It uses packagekit, which can't use debconf (yet) so it trounces the config for my packages every time it upgrades.
<ghostcube> ah ok that explains why i dont see upgradable packages in any notifier :)
<ulysses__> TestDrive seems to hanged up. I choosed the language, clicked to 'Next', and nothing since than
<bipolar> I guess I'm going to have to put an icon on the users desktop that runs the upgrade, and make sure they use it.... at least on the laptops. Maybe I can do something with cron for the workstations.
<ulysses__> Ok, I wanted to exit, and i got a crash report, shall I report it?
<ulysses__> Problems don't come alone ;)
<ulysses__> plasma crash
<ryanakca> I don't want to talk in -presidente since I'm rather ignorant on the subject, but, would it be possible to have upstream's translations set as "holy" / unchangeable in Rosetta, and then have people translate the untranslated strings, and forward those upstream? That way you don't have people degrading upstream's high quality translations, but you still get strings that upstream hasn't translated translated...
<claydoh> ryanakca: I am ignorant as well, and was coming to the same idea as you
<Tm_T> speak up, please
 * Tm_T sucks at explaining things
<Tm_T> or poke someone to speak up (:
<claydoh> yes, ryanakca speak up :)
<ulysses__> #484452
<ulysses__> bug 484452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484452 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Ubiquity crashed after the languega is choosed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484452
<ulysses__> thanks ubottu
<Mamarok> claydoh: ping
<Mamarok> seen that survey Dotan started? *sigh*
<Tm_T> Mamarok: in ML ? hrrrr
<claydoh> Mamarok: yes, tho it has only one response
<claydoh> better in some web survey i say
<claydoh> Mamarok: I don't see an option in mailman to send out a monthly message to a list, other than a password reminder note
<claydoh> I have edited the list's description, though
<claydoh> I may just create a generic mail and simply remember to send it out myself at the start of each month:)
<claydoh> but it would look better coming from the list itself, and not a list 'cop' :D
<amichair> why are there separate bug reports under lp/software-properties and lp/ubuntu/+source/software-properties ?
<Riddell> amichair: it's normal that open source projects have upstream bug trackers and downstream distro bug trackers
<amichair> who's upstream in this case? isn't that us as well?
<Riddell> amichair: in this case it's a bit silly and probably lp/software-properties shouldn't be turned on, but then where would debian users file bugs.  there's no good answer to the upstream/downstream bug question
<Riddell> blame glatzor, he's both upstream and downstream :)
<amichair> ok now I get it, thanks :-)
<amichair> Riddell: so sp is used outside of kubuntu as well?
<Riddell> amichair: ubuntu desktop and debian use it
<Riddell> and probably some other derivatives of each
<amichair> oops I meant ousdie u/kubuntu, but I see the answer is yes
<amichair> cool, then I helped even more ppl! I feel all warm and fuzzy inside :-P
<Riddell> :)
<ulysses__> bug 460352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460352 in ubuntu-translations "Please update kubuntu-docs translation templates in Launchpad" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460352
<Tm_T> amichair: quick back to fridge before you melt down
 * amichair jumps right back into the fridge
<amichair> that was a close one!
<ScottK> somekool: I've tried building svn with kwalleet support and it failed to build.  It's on my list for Lucid (the lack of kwallet support in svn is an open security bug against he package in Launchpad currently.
<amichair> is there any concrete bug-closing operation plan for this release? (other than a general intention)
<Riddell> amichair: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-bug-triage-policy
<Tm_T> ScottK: kwallet support in where?
<Riddell> Tm_T: "subversion" if I read backscroll correctly
<ScottK> Tm_T: svn.  Starting with the version we have in Karmic it supports keeping passphrases in gnome wallet (or whatever they call it) and kwallet
<ScottK> Unfortunately only the gnome wallet support is enabled at configure time.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ooh, I thought you meant svn version of some app
<ScottK> No, svn svn
<Tm_T> ScottK: that sounds neat, although KDE is moving to git
<Tm_T> svn is not going away anyway
<ScottK> It's useful in general for wherever you use svn
<amichair> Riddell: how about the one-time cleanup, and the bugs that will remain? is there a plan to crack down on them?
<Riddell> amichair: "fix them all"
<bipolar> dantti: let me know when you've got something functional on the packagekit/debconf front... I'll test for you :P
<Riddell> amichair: this cycle is an LTS so we should be spending more time on bug fixing and less on new stuff
<Riddell> infact almos tnone of new stuff
<ulysses__> yeah, Lucid works with english language
<amichair> Riddell: I know, what I'm trying to ask is if this is just an intention, or if there's an actual plan (bug days, bug weeks, picking specific packages and having everyone work on them together on given dates, etc)
<maco> apachelogger: kubuntu+translations http://identi.ca/notice/14948968
<maco> oh
<maco> apachelogger: nevermind :( ulysses__ is here
<ulysses__> hello (:
<Riddell> amichair: currently no, but it mostly just needs someone to coordinate it
<Riddell> ulysses__: identica is not a bug tracker!
<maco> er that was sposed to be :)
<maco> Riddell: he already linked the bug in lp way back up there
 * maco poits
<maco> [15:42:19] <ulysses__> bug 484452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484452 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Ubiquity crashed after the languega is choosed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484452
<ulysses__> sorry Riddell, I reported the bug (just updated the description)
<Riddell> oh phew :)
<Riddell> ulysses__: hmm, dunno what the problem is there, but ubiquity bugs are usually processed quite fast so it's likely to get sorted
<Riddell> if not just poke shtylman__ :)
<ScottK> ulysses__: Can you try to install with Kubuntu netbook?
<ScottK> The reason in Hungarian is on the ISO for netbook and so it'll help with troubleshooting.
<ulysses__> is there a daily image from netbook ISO?
<ScottK> (not it doesn't fit on CD, you'll need to move it to USB or burn it on a DVD)
<ScottK> ulysses__: Was the crash Karmic release or Lucid?
<ulysses__> ScottK: Lucid daily 20091117
<maco> s/crash/krash/
<ScottK> Ah.  OK, let me look
 * maco snickers
<ulysses__> maco: thanks
<ScottK> ulysses__: Yes. http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20091117/
<Riddell> ah, lucid, who knows what works then
<Riddell> worth seeing if it crashes with other languges then
<neversfelde> I need a MOTU :)
 * ScottK looks at maco
<maco> neversfelde: yes?
<neversfelde> for reviewing minitube http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/minitube
<ulysses__> rsync needs about 15 minutes to download the netbook image
<maco> neversfelde: looking
<neversfelde> maco: thank you
<maco> though i get the impression you have more experience with new packages than i do :P
<neversfelde> maco: :) it took me some time to package this and I am really not sure about it
<neversfelde> but I have a good contact to upstream and it is a really promising app
<ScottK> Riddell: Does "This file is part of a Qt Solutions component." mean it's something Qt apps are meant to embed or it's part of Qt that shouldn't be used as a code copy?
<Riddell> it's something Qt apps are meant to embed
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ryanakca> Riddell: My testsite is broken at the moment, should I bother fixing it for the meeting in twenty five minutes?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes if you can
<ryanakca> Riddell: Or will we go with Ofir's mockups? (Preferable imho, much nicer than what I have)
<ryanakca> OK
<Riddell> would be good to see both
<Riddell> ryanakca: will you be around for the meeting?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Supper is ready, so, I should be. I may be a couple of minutes late.
<ScottK> Riddell: Since I'm such a whiz at web design and marketing, I was thinking I'd skip the next session and go listen to sabdfl.
<neversfelde> our users say we need chm support for okular, is there a reason why that is excluded?
<maco> neversfelde: er, none of the source code has copyright notices at the top... i thought that was needed aside from debian/copyright, but ScottK would know better
<Riddell> ScottK: we'll just allocate all the tasks to you then :)
<ScottK> maco: That's not absolutely required.
<ScottK> Riddell: And they'll get done with my usual quality for web design and marketing.
<neversfelde> maco: mhh, isn't a COPYING file enough? I Ido not know either
<ScottK> It is.
<Riddell> neversfelde: chm is not in main
<Riddell> next question is why
<neversfelde> Riddell: so I should write a MIR right after the Amarok backport request :)
<ScottK> I didn't grep all the source, but there are some files from Qt with Nokia copyrights that are LGPL 2.1 or GPL 3, so the GPL 3 COPYING file is sufficient
<Riddell> neversfelde: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chmlib/+bug/236113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236113 in chmlib "main inclusion report for chmlib" [Undecided,Invalid]
<somekool> ScottK: i think there is an error in subversion itself somewhere for this specific libs. for me it builds successfully but fails at make install
<neversfelde> Riddell: mhh, not good
<ScottK> somekool: Would you please report the bug to subversion bug tracker then.
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's probably possible to create a separate source package just for the chm plugin, but that's always hassle
<neversfelde> Riddell: I will have a closer look at it. I did not know, but chm seems to be an ebook format that is needed
<neversfelde> err support is needed
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think talk to upstream about the issues and see if they've been addressed or they are willing to work on them.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok
<Blizzz> chm is valueable if you suddenly have an ebook an you harddrive in this format important for $study, i remember
<ulysses__> shutting down and going to sleep, good night o/
<maco> neversfelde, ScottK: ok
<ryanakca> Riddell: ... stanford, right?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hi
<ryanakca> Riddell: /join #ubuntu-uds-stanford
<neversfelde>  /join #ubuntu-uds-stanford
<maco> neversfelde: ummmm its built in pbuilder but i have to make a lucid vm before i can test it
<maco> gimme like an hour
<neversfelde> maco: feature freeze is next year, isn't it :) Thank you for reviewing it.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-18
<Riddell> ryanakca: we're done
<Riddell> I'll write that up into a spec and get you and whoever to review it
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<maco> neversfelde: if it werent for the fact that the local mirror keeps dropping, id just upgrade and test it
<Riddell> dinner anyone?
<Riddell> rgreening shtylman__ ?
<Riddell> jussi01?
<Riddell> I seem to mind maco is being all sexist and not wanting boys today :)
<maco> what what?
<maco> no james_w, dholbach, jono, and mdz are coming with us :P
<maco> theyre boys! or men...or something...
<neversfelde> maco: would you have a look at the long description, I am afraid that it isn't very good, but I am not a native speaker, so I am not sure?
<maco> kk
<neversfelde> thanks
<maco> this may be a very large value of "one hour" due to dinner ;)
<Riddell> maco: oh I see, you want to go and take all your own boys with you
<maco> right, only cute one allowed
 * maco looks back at that list
<nixternal> ouch
<maco> how'd jono get on the list?
<nixternal> maco: I was gonna say, you better review that list
<nixternal> dholbach has way to much hair and smokes cigarettes like it is a joint :)
<nixternal> last time I saw mdz he needed a haircut too...damn hippies!
<nixternal> I can never say anything bad about mr. westby though
<maco> nixternal:  he has less hair than this guy, whom i think is rather pretty http://media.photobucket.com/image/davey%20havok/dark_juliet_picture_show/Davey%20Havok/davey_havok.jpg
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You awake or, are you up?
<DarkwingDuck> Or, did I miss you a second night in a row? :P
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: ping
<Lure> anybody working on qt 4.6rc packages?
 * Lure plans to build kde form svn, but would like to avoid qt from git ;-)
 * Lure found qt 4.6rc1 in kubuntu-ppa/experimental - thanks lex79
<Tonio_> rgryeah ?
<Tonio_> oups
<jwisser> 6u4rd14n
<markey> heya
<markey> just a note:
<markey> after rebooting (or restarting KDE), sometimes my keyboard doesn't work
<markey> pluggin it out, then in again, fixes it
<markey> I guess this could confuse newbies a lot
<Tm_T> and dmesg has any info?
<markey> lemme check, sec
<markey> what should I look for in there?
<Tm_T> markey: and it's ok you to admit you were confused (;
<Tm_T> markey: if there's any related activity
<markey> well I can fix this easily, a newbie maybe wouldn't be able to do that
<markey> tell me something to grep for, the list is long :)
<Tm_T> markey: it's usb keyboard?
<markey> yes
<Tm_T> see if possibly usb device gets dropped
<markey> mark@hyperion:~/Videos$ dmesg | grep Keyboard
<markey> [   85.629339] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input4
<markey> [   85.629399] generic-usb 0003:413C:2005.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-5/input0
<markey> [  132.909334] input: DELL DELL USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input5
<markey> [  132.909395] generic-usb 0003:413C:2005.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [DELL DELL USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-5/input0
<markey> anything else?
<Tm_T> markey: hmh, hard to say, prolly needs some context, try grep -B 4 -A 4 -i usb
<Tm_T> or something
<markey> k
<Tm_T> who knows if it's just wonky usb
<Tm_T> that's what I got here
 * tsimpson points at grep's -C option
<markey> http://pastebin.com/m1e2b69ec
<Tm_T> one too many usb devices connected -> all gone
<Tm_T> tsimpson: heh, I never learnt to use that
<tsimpson> -C 4 is the same as "-B 4 -A 4"
<markey> there is no shame in not knowing every obscure grep option ;)
<markey> I use ack-grep these days mostly
<markey> (for code)
<markey> grep is obscure
<markey> (but that's another topic)
<markey> Tm_T: and ideas?
<Tm_T> no, sorry, I suspect udev or usb issues
<markey> hum
<somekool> ScottK: i was mentionning you about subversion+kwallet. here is my compile output http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1676397  ( i used apt-build to download the source, but could not add the --with-kwallet, so I ctrl-C and compiled by hand.)
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I was asleep :)
<jjesse> morning
<nixternal> morning
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will be filling SRU on LP shortly, anything apart from debdiff's should be included?
<nixternal> only one Kubuntu track today...you guys should be able to finish all of the work planned on Monday and Tuesday then today :)
<Quintasan> nixternal: \o
<Riddell> Quintasan: SRUs also need a test case for how to confirm that what was broken is now fixed
<Riddell> nixternal: spec writing day!
<jtechidna> which Kubuntu track is today? I think I missed it when scanning the schedule
<Riddell> jtechidna: ayatana, last session
<jtechidna> thanks
<nixternal> I will be afk pretty much the whole day...I am heading down to my brothers to get my brakes fixed on my car
<Mamarok> are there Amarok 2.2.1 packages for Jaunty? Got a bug report with that...
<Mamarok> with a crash I can't make heads nor tails
<Mamarok> as if a wrong translation somewhere caused the crash
<Mamarok> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215122
<ubottu> KDE bug 215122 in general "Crash, exploded when i was doing dont remember" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/484802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484802 in ubuntu "SRU: Parley fails to initialize Python scripts" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'm pretty sure we don't have any 2.2.1 packages for jaunty
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages  2.1 for jaunty, 2.2.1 for karmic
<Mamarok> Riddell: that's what I thought indeed :)
<Mamarok> thanks for the confirmation :)
<mcas> hi
<mcas> anyone here who can edit kubuntu.org?
<mcas> on http://www.kubuntu.org/support
<mcas> s/Reborting Bugs/Reporting Bugs/
<Riddell> mcas: I can
<mcas> k
<Riddell> fixed, thanks mcas
<mcas> Riddell: np
<ScottK> somekool: Thanks.  I'll try and take a look at it, but I'm at the Ubuntu Developer summit and don't have a lot of mental bandwidth this week.
<somekool> ScottK: i hear ya
<apachelogger_> embedding python in c is quite ugly :|
<jbicha> Lucid will likely ship with KDE 4.4, right?
<apachelogger_> jtechidna: TBH, I find it uberweird to have the notifier query for new release itself :S
 * apachelogger_ is wondering how the gnome does it
<apachelogger_> jbicha: yes
<jbicha> cool, thanks
<apachelogger_> jtechidna: knh could execute /usr/share/pyshared/UpdateManager/check-meta-release.py parse it's output and do stuff
<francisco_t> Is the ppa "firefox kde integration" from kubuntu-dev?
<jtechidna> that would be much better than writing our own dist-upgrade checker fetcher
<jtechidna> francisco_t: technically no, though the maintainer has made contributions to Kubuntu
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: the thing is, either way it eats CPU cycles even though it does not need to, since kpk already does that for update checking too, doesnt it?
<JontheEchidna> dist-upgrade checking? as far as I know the apt packagekit backend can't do that
<francisco_t> ok
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: well, it should :P
<glatzor> JontheEchidna, the apt backend reuses the upgrade checker which is used by update-manager
<glatzor> JontheEchidna, if it doesn't work feel free to fill a bug
<apachelogger_> glatzor: so it would notify about distribution updates?
<glatzor> apachelogger_, it supports the GetDistroUpgrades method PackageKit
<glatzor> apachelogger_, it is up to the client tool to call this
<apachelogger_> oh
 * apachelogger_ is wondering if kpk can do that yet
<glatzor> apachelogger_, I don't know.
<apachelogger_> glatzor: thanks for that information, saves me from reinventing the wheel :)
<glatzor> apachelogger_, you are at uds?
<apachelogger_> glatzor: nope
 * apachelogger_ is too busy to go to uds :P
<apachelogger_> sweet
<apachelogger_> glatzor: kpk implements getdistroupgrades :)
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot053.png
<apachelogger_> goes for the gtk UI though
<apachelogger_> might only be because I got that installed as well
<glatzor> apachelogger_, I don't know how to check if the upgrade script was started from KDE
<apachelogger_> glatzor: check for env KDE_FULL_SESSION
<apachelogger_> should be sufficient enough to hold on to IMHO, apturl also uses that to find out what UI to start
<glatzor> apachelogger_, you want to provide a patch? The script is located in data/pk-upgrade-script.sh in the PackageKit git repository
<apachelogger_> glatzor: can look at it certainly :)
<JontheEchidna> sweet
<glatzor> Thanks apachelogger_  it is simple bash script
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: please nuke that bit of the knh todo :P
<JontheEchidna> I would if X would start, but it won't because / is for some reason being mounted as read-only
<JontheEchidna> so I'm on windows :(
<apachelogger_> hum
<apachelogger_> glatzor: is it intent behaviour that the script gets launched with somewhat cleaned env vars?
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: cool :D
<JontheEchidna> as if to mock me, rekonq 0.3.0 was released right after I got borked :(
<glatzor> apachelogger_, I havn't got any idea
<glatzor> apachelogger_, kpackagekit cleans up the env?
<apachelogger_> maybe
<apachelogger_> well, its not even clean completely
<glatzor> apachelogger_, you would have to talk with dantti
<apachelogger_> just everything that get set in kde's startup script is left out
<apachelogger_> glatzor: ok :)
<glatzor> apachelogger_, sorry, but I am not familiar very well with kpackagekit and KDE at all :)
<apachelogger_> understandibly
<JontheEchidna> Any idea how we'll handle update quirks?
<apachelogger_> glatzor: do you have an env var DESKTOP_SESSION?
<Riddell> Mamarok: don't waste too much time on grumpy people
 * apachelogger_ is not sure if that is set by kdm or our X scripties
<Riddell> Mamarok: although your patience is very admirable
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: update quirks?
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: like broken X due to readonly /? :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, update-manager has support for update quirk scripts
<apachelogger_> no clue what that is really :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, lemme find an example
<apachelogger_> dantti: ping
<apachelogger_> glatzor: I could use DESKTOP_SESSION, but I am not sure that is 100% accurate
<apachelogger_> KDE_FULL_SESSION would defenitely be better
<dantti> apachelogger_: pong
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: search for quirks here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+changelog
<JontheEchidna> basically scripts to work around potential problems
<Riddell> you can't depend on DESKTOP_SESSION at all
<apachelogger_> dantti: does kpk clear the env vars when launching a dist-upgrade?
<apachelogger_> or do some other weird magic that prevents KDE env vars from appearing
<maco> Riddell: we have a spec for a photo?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: how so?
<dantti> apachelogger_: what's the use case? i mean do you install a package that needs some env vars?
<apachelogger_> dantti: distribution upgrade, not regular package upgrade
<Riddell> maco: it's the most important one.  location: rooftop hot tub
<maco> Riddell: NO
<Riddell> apachelogger_: because it's just set by the name of /usr/share/xsession/foo.desktop file
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I only need to check if it is kde
<bbigras> debfx: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger_: then use KDE_FULL_SESSION=true
<maco> 1) i didnt bring my swimsuit 2) im not wearing a swimsuit around all you men 3) no pictures of me in swimsuit on the internet
<dantti> apachelogger_: hmm what's a distribution upgrade? how do you see the difference?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: can't because it is lost somewhere in the invocation process
<Riddell> maco: oh ok, we'll just do it from the balcony on the roof
<apachelogger_> dantti: for distribution upgrades a script gets executed which then tries to figure out what tool to launch for the present distribition
<maco> i call dibs on standing nowhere near the railing
<dantti> apachelogger_: ah, k, .. :P
<maco> (im afraid of heights)
<apachelogger_> dantti: problem is... the only reliable thing to do on ubuntu vs. kubuntu is to check the KDE_FULL_SESSION env var, which for some reason, is not visible to the upgrade script
<dantti> apachelogger_: i think you are talking about things like apt-get dist-upgrade
 * apachelogger_ is talking about upgrading from Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<apachelogger_> i.e. from one distro version to another
<dantti> apachelogger_: ok, but in *buntu world i guess there is more than just apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<apachelogger_> dantti: do-release-upgrade
<apachelogger_> which is invoked by the pk-upgrade-distro.sh script from packagekit
<apachelogger_> hence my approach was to enhance said script to launch do-release-upgrade with the appropriate arguments for KDE
<dantti> apachelogger_: ok, well if it was packagekit then the DBus activation cleans all env vars before calling it, but in kpackagekit case this shouldn't happen..
<Mamarok> Riddell: thank you :)
<dantti> apachelogger_: maybe kunique application does something like that..
<apachelogger_> oh
<dantti> apachelogger_: hmm probably the smartIcon showed you the distro upgrade and it is DBus activatable..
<apachelogger_> dantti: it appears that it is working when launching the upgrade from within kpk itself
<dantti> thus we have a problem..
<apachelogger_> but not when clicking the ugprade button in the notification
<dantti> apachelogger_: sure, but smart icon is called by dBus..
<dantti> if you call that app by hand it would work..
<apachelogger_> I see
<apachelogger_> dantti: anything we can do?
<dantti> apachelogger_: I'll talk with richard about what he thinks about calling these scripts with --desktop=kde
<apachelogger_> ok, thanks
<Mamarok> I volunteered for that list and will not abandon that fast, although it's sometimes hard
<dantti> apachelogger_: would that be ok for you?
<apachelogger_> dantti: I am fine with anything as long as there is some sensible way to find out from within the script whether to launch a KDE UI or not :)
<dantti> apachelogger_: maybe a DESKTOP env var would be better to not break other scripts..
<JontheEchidna> yay, I fixed my linux
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidDevelopment  mostly done
<jussi01> Riddell: nice work
<shtylman_> Riddell: does that mean you will install chromium soon?
<shtylman_> why do I want to print to a network printer?
<Riddell> shtylman_: plenty more specs yet
<shtylman_> Riddell: I thought we needed to fix in 476px not 5
<shtylman_> cause we fit in 576 as it is right now...I thinks
<Riddell> shtylman_: that was a question, gobby doc says "576 pixels high -- needs to fit in 480"
<ScottK> shtylman_: That's the only kind of printer I own
<Riddell> I thought the discussion said we fit in 600 but needed 576 for eeepc
<ScottK> Riddell: That's correct.  In Karmic we support 576, but we want 480
<Riddell> ScottK: ok I'll fix that
<ScottK> Riddell: BTW, if I misrepresent any KDE stuff in the session, please correct me.
<Riddell> ScottK: will you do the spec for LucidNetbookPackaging or shall I?
<ScottK> I'll do it.
<Sput> ScottK: just a heads up, current Quassel fails with Qt 4.6-rc1, I'll get a patch out today, I hope
<Sput> and probably roll a 0.5.1 release too
<Sput> so if you plan packaging 4.6-rc1, you guys should upload an updated Quassel package as well
<ScottK> Sput: If you put it git head, I need to push to gettext version anyway
<Sput> ScottK: it'll be backported
<Sput> ah, karmic isn't gonna get Qt 4.6, I guess?
<ScottK> Nope
<Sput> ok
<ScottK> It'll be in a PPA, but PPA users get what they get
<ScottK> We can update Quassel in the same PPA if needed.
<Sput> well, it'll be in both git head and 0.5.1, so shouldn't be a problem
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Sput: If you roll 0.5.1 soon, maybe I'll put that in Lucid first and backport it first before I push to a git snapshot.
<Sput> ScottK: probably today or tomorrow
<ScottK> Excellent
<shtylman_> how come not 4.6 for karmic?
<ScottK> Backporting Qt 4.4 to Hardy was really, really bad.
<ScottK> I don't care to repeat the experience.
<ScottK> Core KDE stuff was ~OK, but all the non-KDE stuff that uses Qt is way to much to test
<ScottK> Riddell: Is Knetworkmanager in 4.4 using the new systray stuff?
<Riddell> ScottK: knetworkmanager in karmic is
<Riddell> "in 4.4" isn't meaningful, knm isn't part of KDE mainline
<Sput> ScottK: well, between 4.3 and 4.4 there were some significant changes... we didn't experience nearly as much breakage with 4.4 -> 4.5, and 4.5 -> 4.6 was seamless here
<Sput> but yeah
<Sput> probably a really not-wanted burden of maintenance :)
<JontheEchidna> Is there a way to find out what packages depend on a specific version of a library?
<Riddell> qt 4.6 rc isn't binary compatible with qt 4.6 beta, so a load of stuff in lucid will need to be recompiled
<JontheEchidna> KDE stuff built in lucid after Qt 4.6 beta1 and before 4.6 RC1 will need rebuilds for ABI change
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: lucid-changes mailing list I suspect is the best way
<Sput> Riddell: yeah, anything Qt based... I went through that last night :)
<Sput> 320 packages
<Sput> on my box :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You mean like apt-cache rdepends libclamav6
<JontheEchidna> something more like: apt-cache rdepends libqt4-core 4:4.6~beta1
<shtylman_> but don't we want the benefits of 4.6?
<shtylman_> ScottK: you would have to port 4.6 to hardy? why?
<ScottK> shtylman_: No, I'm saying the last time we tried backporting a major Qt version it went very badly.
<ScottK> And if you look at the backports rules it really doesn't qualify
<ScottK> I think having it in a PPA for people that want it is OK, but it should not go in the archive at all.
<shtylman_> ScottK: but what does backporting it have to do with having it in lucid?
<shtylman_> is there something I am missing in the process?
<JontheEchidna> [12:37:08] <shtylman_> how come not 4.6 for karmic?
<shtylman_> oh jesus
 * shtylman_ slams head
<shtylman_> 4.6 for lucid I meant...
<JontheEchidna> oh, we already have 4.6 in lucid
<shtylman_> oh...ignore my stupidity
<JontheEchidna> :)
<shtylman_> we already know I can't read
<JontheEchidna> So how's UDS?
<shtylman_> great!
<shtylman_> people liked ScottK 's netbook demo
<shtylman_> and my personal goal is to get Riddell to install chromium
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> ScottK: qt 4.6 will be needed for any kde 4.4 backports to karmic
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/KubuntuDevApplication
<shtylman_> agateau: how did your session go?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh
 * Riddell acting all surprised although he's already seen the page being edited from his wiki subscriptions
<shtylman_> agateau: how did your session go?
<JontheEchidna> just need to figure out what I least like about Kubuntu ;-)
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think you can remove the "Please do not edit" bit
<JontheEchidna> oh, whoops. missed that
<agateau> shtylman_: was not the one I was supposed to show my slides :)
<agateau> but people were arguing the application indicators should be done the way kde does
<agateau> :)
<agateau> (but they probably don't know that)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for stuff you don't like, didn't you just write a whole document of things you don't like?
<shtylman_> haha... nice :)
<JontheEchidna> good idea
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger_: I'm planning to apply for kubuntu-dev soon. I would appreciate feedback for my application very much: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/KubuntuDevApplication
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: maybe point to the merges you've done on Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges for Examples of my work ?
<JontheEchidna> yes, that would be a great idea come to think of it
<Riddell> did the uploaders of those packages have to change anything compared to what you did before upload?
<JontheEchidna> Honestly I don't really remember, at least for jaunty. :(
<JontheEchidna> er, karmic
<JontheEchidna> shtylman_: now I'm doing it too, mixing up distro names :P
<shtylman_> JontheEchidna: glad to be of influence :p
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well just check the bzr log
 * JontheEchidna wonders if this counts :P http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/130
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, a perfect example of self critisism of your packaging weaknesses
<dailystruggle> hello I am looking for a mentor
<dailystruggle> ok -- Hello is anyone Home?
<dailystruggle> anyone know the UDS audio link
<JontheEchidna> dailystruggle: for which room?
<dailystruggle> just the main
<JontheEchidna> icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<JontheEchidna> all of the rooms should be there
<dailystruggle> I thx
<ulysses__> phew, I just got a kernel panic
<dailystruggle> JontheEchidna: I forgot it is lunch
<JontheEchidna> :)
<dailystruggle> european lunchtime
<Riddell> dailystruggle: wanting to listen in on something?
<dailystruggle> Riddell:yes but it is lunchtime
<Riddell> and quite a nice lunch it is too, gourmet burger and chips
<Sput> where chips == fries?
<Riddell> yes, not crisps, we had that on Monday, crisp soup, crisps with salsa, they like their crisps
<Sput> right, "crisps" was the word in that weird dialect spoken on the islands :)
 * Sput always forgets
<Sput> crisp soup?
<dailystruggle> I will be there tomorrow I was going to today but...
<dailystruggle> Monday I think they called that Tex Mex but not a real Tex Mex
<dailystruggle> No Peppers
<dailystruggle> :-X
<Riddell> yes they've very lax with the spices here
<JontheEchidna> Get a volcano taco at Taco Bell if you want spicy
<dailystruggle> Taco Bell? no just pick the peppers from my garden
<dailystruggle> I call them mild but most people can't eat them
<Riddell> dailystruggle: you're interested in Kubuntu?
<dailystruggle> Yes I run a real mucked up system cureently kgubuntu
<Riddell> well do say hi when you come here tomorrow
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidTranslations for your reviewing pleasure
<dailystruggle> I am doing my best to work around upstart It is so foreign
<dailystruggle> They should release a pack that explains the differences
<ulysses__> ah, translation
<dailystruggle> is this tomorrow?
 * apachelogger_ is wondering how the proposed translations solution is solving any of the long-term maintenance issues
<apachelogger_> in fact the solution seems to be what should have been there before we even started using rosetta
<apachelogger_> oh wellz
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: interested in moderating a wideband delphi?
<apachelogger_> or know someone who could be convinced?
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: a what?
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: watching me and others get high and float above everything :P
<apachelogger_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wideband_delphi
<dailystruggle> :-$
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: oh dear - sorry but no
<Nightrose> not really ;-)
<apachelogger_> hehe
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: any suggestions?
<apachelogger_> otherwise I will drag some homeless dude of the street to become kubuntu's delphi :P
<dailystruggle> good
<dailystruggle> You can find some just a few blocks away
<dailystruggle> Salvation Army:-D
<dailystruggle> only ten blocks from UDS
 * apachelogger_ is not at uds though :P
<dailystruggle> ohh
<dailystruggle> maybe one nearby
<dailystruggle> :)
 * apachelogger_ sings come fly with me and asks Nightrose for a dance
<Nightrose> ohoo
 * Nightrose dances with apachelogger_
<apachelogger_> :)
<ScottK> apachelogger_: What we have is an agreement from the other side of the discussion on what they have to do by Alpha 2 for us to make a decision and some agreement that it might be reasonable for us not to use Rosetta.
<ScottK> I think that is a good step.
<cragdor> Hi all!
<ScottK> So we either get proof it's fixed or we do the other thing and they've agreed to be OK with that.
<ScottK> Hello cragdor.
<cragdor> Hi ScottK, Hows things?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: hopefully
<ScottK> cragdor: I'm at the Ubuntu Developer Summit, so very busy.
<cragdor> OK
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Yes, hopefullly.  But progress.
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidWebsiteMarketingBranding  new spec for your reviewing pleasure
<ryanakca> Riddell: Sorry, could you add the "Prod Ng about his DB clone" Action item from the gobby session?
<fale> hi
<fale> I wanted to point out a package that I have done for rekonq 0.3.0
<fale> https://launchpad.net/~grimp/+archive/backports/+packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: where's the wiki page who lists all kubuntu migrations performed in the past, like the french parliament ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to push kde on a project tomorrow :)
<dailystruggle> does anyone have the link to the room map there at UDS
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't believe there is one
<Riddell> ryanakca: I did with "We will also request to the sysadmins to follow up on a database clone so we can migrate changes."  please clarify that if it's not well written
<Tonio_> Riddell: there was one afair no ?
<Tonio_> with all our derivatives and references
<Tonio_> I seem to remember about that
<Riddell> hi fale, were there any packaging differences needed compared to 0.2.90?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nevermind, I'll try to make a list, thanks :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros
<fale> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35828640/rekonq_0.2.0-0ubuntu1_0.3.0-0ubuntu0.diff.gz
<Riddell> but that not a list of big users
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum thanks that'll help
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, you're right
<Riddell> fale: so just a changelog entry, easy
<fale> Riddell: yep, and, obviusly, the update of the code
<Riddell> fale: our package in lucid has a patch kubuntu_01_polish_config_dialog.diff we should work out where that came from and if it's still needed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where did that come from?
<fale> Riddell: the main author has open a branch for the kde inclusion
<fale> Riddell: and, in any, case, I'm for upstreaming as much as possible... If you want, I can try to speak to the author for upstreaming the patch..
<Riddell> I just don't know where it came from or what it's for, the changelog isn't very useful and there's no bug number
<Riddell> I'm sure jon will appear soon to explain all
<Riddell> he's good like that
<fale> I see ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey
<Tonio_> rgreening: you asked for me yesterday ?
<maco> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey maco
<maco> i havent been called a mistress yet this week
<rgreening> Hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> maco: :)
<Riddell> maco: do you want to be?
<rgreening> maco: mistress maco
<maco> Riddell: no
<Tonio_> maco:
<Riddell> wouldn't have thought so
<maco> hahaha
<Tonio_> maco: I hope you forgave mee :)
<maco> Tonio_: yes, but that doesnt mean i cant tease you!
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah, I was going to ask you about the filesharing for kde (net usershare)
<Tonio_> maco: thinking about it, I seem to remember that theorically I was right, just that the word isn't used that way :)
<Tonio_> maco: feel free to tease me :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: did you do any work towards that? We are looking at it again...
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah, my priority this cycle
<rgreening> Tonio_: are you going to have real time this cycle?
<rgreening> :)
<maco> Tonio_: yes well theoretically "awful" and "awesome" used to be synonyms
<Riddell> maco: they did?
 * maco finds citation
<Riddell> any volunteers to be approvers for the specs I've written?
<Tonio_> rgreening: the plan is to wait for smarter who will start just the gui
<Tonio_> rgreening: then I'll help to plug the net usershare commands
<Tonio_> rgreening: the idea is to have something as simple as possible
<Tonio_> rgreening: simply port nautilus share to kde in fact
<rgreening> Tonio_: I'm hacking onit now...
<rgreening> well, looking more to the point...
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, don't dupe the effort with smarter :)
<maco> Riddell: http://www.qotd.org/archive/daily.html?date=2006-08-14 read the last quote
<Tonio_> rgreening: the idea is to put this in a tab in folders preferences :
<Tonio_> rgreening: http://gentoo.ovibes.net/nautilus-share/mediawiki-1.4.4/index.php/Image:Nautilus-share-hig-tab.png
<rgreening> Tonio_: year, kdefileshare is part of kdenetwork-filesharing
<Sput> Riddell: in older English books you'll still find "awesome" with a negative meaning
<Tonio_> rgreening: we'll drop all of that
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah
<Tonio_> rgreening: way easier to restart from scratch
<rgreening> probably...
<Tonio_> rgreening: the way kdefileshare is completly crap
<Tonio_> +works
<maco> Riddell: also, oooooo neat http://www.prismnet.com/~dierdorf/ww-38.html
<maco> Sput: no as in "awful" used to be a compliment
<maco> Sput: meaning "full of awe"
<Tonio_> rgreening: smarter will create the tab with UI, then I'll work with him on the code to get the good samba commands typed in
<Tonio_> rgreening: last step will be to integrate with dolphin to get a shared symbol on shared folders
<Tonio_> rgreening: as you can see we know what to do and will do it :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: nothing very complicated.... just... it needs to be done
<rgreening> Tonio_: ever since fiesty, if I recall...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> so, must be trivial :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah... that sucks
<rgreening> haha
<Tonio_> rgreening: devs are using sshfs, whatever
<Sput> maco: but "awe" can also mean "fear"
<Sput> and I've encountered sentences like "awesome thunderstorm" or "awesome silence"
<Tonio_> rgreening: it's just unbelievable that nobody seems to be concerned with file sharing...
<maco> Sput: ah true
<Sput> shock & awe :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: sometimes I wonder if desktop apps devs use their desktop or not :)
<Sput> my dictionary tells me meaning for awesome reaching from "fantastic" to "terrifying"
<fale> Riddell: do you think kubuntu will pass to plymouth for Lucid?
<Tonio_> rgreening: we'll get this done in time for lucid
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have put that on top of my todo list
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, I did that patch. I popped in #rekonq a few weeks ago and presented the patch but I never got a response. I should try again
<Riddell> fale: no, but usplash may go away
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's it for?
<fale> Riddell: why don't switch directly to plymouth?
<Riddell> fale: better to just boot fast enough that it's not needed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the config dialog uses a tree view for no good reason (there are no child modules)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok we'll keep it for now then but maybe try e-mailing upstream if irc doesn't work, or bug report
<Riddell> fale: could you redo your rekonq 0.3.0 package with the patch from our version in lucid?
<fale> Riddell: fedora uses plymouth and boots fast..
<fale> Riddell: yes, I'll do it later today (GMT+1)
<JontheEchidna> I also have a string patch to change the config dialog title from "rekonfig..." to "Configure - rekonq" like most other KDE apps, but I didn't include the patch in our packages since that's a string change
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: rekonq doesn't come with any translations so string changes aren't an issue currently
<JontheEchidna> If they do in the future it would be a problem, best to play it safe and just get it upstream from the start, etc
<fale> JontheEchidna: do you think I can propose it upstream?
<JontheEchidna> I'll try the mailing list next
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right enough
<JontheEchidna> fale: It would probably be better for me to propose it as the author.
<fale> JontheEchidna: on this yes, but better someone else that noone ;)
<JontheEchidna> I do plan on doing it, I just forgot about trying again :P
<fale> JontheEchidna: I see
<fale> JontheEchidna: I'm going to download now the patch and apply it to the package
<fale> Riddell: I have to compile it streight for lucid, isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> I'm going to write up a mail to the rekonq mailing list right now so I don't forget ;-)
<Riddell> fale: preferably yes, you can set up a chroot
<fale> JontheEchidna: if you have a gitorious account, is better to do it in gitorious
<Riddell> fale: also the package in your PPA is done as a native package (since .tar.gz) it should have a .orig.tar.gz and a .diff.gz, you probably named the .orig.tar.gz wrong
<fale> Riddell: couldn't I just tell soyuz to do it?
<Riddell> fale: yes you could put lucid in the changelog and upload to a PPA
<fale> Riddell: I'm using the debuild -S ...maybe I'm using the wrong parameter
<Riddell> fale: that's fine, it's the tar name which is wrong
<Riddell> needs to be rekonq_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz
<fale> Riddell: ok, renamed :)
<fale> Riddell: which folder should be in the archive? all out of 'debian'?
<Riddell> fale: which archive?
<bdgraue> Riddell: sry to interrupt, i have seen that last plasma-widget-networkmanagement failed to build?
<Riddell> the orig.tar.gz should be the sources from upstream
<Riddell> bdgraue: oh blurg
<fale> Riddell: the sources from upstream are in a folder... should I remove the folder?
<Riddell> fale: I'd need to see the layout of all your files to answer that
<fale> Riddell: the layou of the files should be the same?
<Riddell> rekonq_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz should extract to rekonq-0.3.0/ which contains the sources
<Riddell> you add rekonq-0.3.0/debian/ with the packaging
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa   will make a .diff.gz and a .dsc all ready for upload
<fale> Riddell: ok
<fale> Riddell: dh: unable to load addon kde: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kde.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 8) line 2. BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 8) line 2.
<JontheEchidna> oh, that requires the fancy new dh7 stuff in lucid
<JontheEchidna> reverting debian/rules to the 0.2.0 code and re-adding the cdbs dependency will fix that
<fale> I see
<fale> JontheEchidna: is that 'good'?
<JontheEchidna> It really won't have any noticable effects
<fale> JontheEchidna: I see
<JontheEchidna> Mainly it just makes the packaging a bit cleaner/more future-proof
<ryanakca> Riddell: Sorry, I must've missed that. Looks good :)
<fale> I think it hasn't used the orig file :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Based on the updates policy we've got in front of the tech board, KDE 4.4 would stay in a PPA.  This same PPA can have Qt 4.6.
<ScottK> shtylman__: We should have 4.6 in lucid, so backporting it has nothing to do with that.
<JontheEchidna> fale: ok, patch mailed to upstream w/ a case for inclusion
<fale> JontheEchidna: cool ;)
<Riddell>  
<JontheEchidna> bah, awaiting moderator approval
<fale> JontheEchidna: I'm trying to make the upload working correctly
<JontheEchidna> I really hope they'll consider the patch. I know that they have ideas about the uniqueness of the project, but taking a little conformancy for professionalism would really help imo
 * fale agrees
 * JontheEchidna wonders how open they'd be to use "Rekonq" throughout the gui rather than "rekonq"
<Riddell> I know that finding a decent name is on their todo
<fale> yep
<fale> JontheEchidna: in any ways they will work on conformacy before 0.4
<JontheEchidna> cool, maybe this patch will be the start
<fale> Riddell: File rekonq_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<fale> Riddell: Is strange, because I have only downloaded it from upstream
<JontheEchidna> oh, you could do a debuild -S -sd and not have to upload the entire tarball then
<JontheEchidna> since Ubuntu already has a copy
<fale> JontheEchidna: trying
<Riddell> ? thre is no rekonq_0.3.0.orig.tar.gz in the archives
<JontheEchidna> really? I uploaded it earlier today
<fale> Riddell: launchpad sees it :s
<fale> mmm then I may be doing an already done work :s
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah... you probably are. Sorry about not seeing that earlier
<fale> JontheEchidna: np ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh, blah, so you did
<Riddell> well in that case fale probably just wants to do the backports thing for that
<fale> JontheEchidna: I still must take a lot of confidence with packages... than exercising more is not bad ;)
<JontheEchidna> I would appreciate somebody doing the backport, if you're interested
<fale> Riddell: guess so ;)
<fale> JontheEchidna: yes :) I'll try it
<fale> how can I download the sources for lucid from karmic?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: are you listening to the session?
<JontheEchidna> oh, is there a session now?
<Riddell> touchpad config
<Riddell>  #ubuntu-uds-waverly
<JontheEchidna> I kinda am packaging that, aren't I ;-)
 * jussi01 is in the -eomen session...
<jussi01> -women even
<fale> rejected again :(
<fale> trying again :s
<fale> JontheEchidna: accepted :) I link you it now or as soon as it will be compiled?
<JontheEchidna> fale: now would be fine
<fale> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppaa/+packages
<fale> JontheEchidna: sorry: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa/+packages
<JontheEchidna> fale: as an aside, generally it's good practice to add ~karmic1 to the version of backport packages
<fale> JontheEchidna: didn't knew that... I can do it with it ;)
<fale> JontheEchidna: going up ;)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I should probably tell you why we do that
<JontheEchidna> The ~karmic1 makes the version number lower than 0ubuntu1, so thatupgrades to the next kubuntu release work smoothly
<JontheEchidna> so It'll probably fail to upload since you already have 0buntu1 in your ppa. No biggie though
<JontheEchidna> Multitouch support for Qt apps in general is coming for Qt 4.6
<fale> JontheEchidna: wait... I should call it rekonq_0.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1 or rekonq_0.3.0~karmic1-0ubuntu1?
<JontheEchidna> er, wrong channel
<JontheEchidna> The first one, though it's too late for this upload
<fale> JontheEchidna: I  see.. well... it failed :/
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Does it build-depend on debhelper, cdbs and pkg-kde-tools?
<fale> JontheEchidna: nope, I was going to check it
<fale> JontheEchidna: at this point how should I call it? karmc2?
<JontheEchidna> to be able to use ~ you'd have to bump it to 0ubuntu2
<fale> I think I can do it without bumping version ;)
<fale> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa/+packages
<JontheEchidna> looks like it's getting farther now :)
<fale> JontheEchidna: yep
<fale> :S
<fale> JontheEchidna: Build-Depends: debhelper, quilt, pkg-kde-tools, cddb, docbook2x, kdelibs5-dev
<fale> -.- spell, damn
<fale> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa/+packages done :)
<JontheEchidna> Cool
<fale> JontheEchidna: :)
<JontheEchidna> So for official backports you'd want to follow the written stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Backport Process
<fale> JontheEchidna: where should I post for a 'comment or feedback'?
<Riddell> davidbarth: ping
<Riddell> davidbarth: you wanted moi and aurelien?
<JontheEchidna> fale: probably you could put out a general call for testing here for testers for your ppa packages
<JontheEchidna> then they could comment on how they worked out. I'm sure there are plenty of people here who could test
<JontheEchidna> I would but I'm crazy and am already using lucid :x
<fale> I see
<JontheEchidna> In fact I would have done rekonq 0.3.0 last night if X was working
<JontheEchidna> but that's partially my fault for turning off the computer at the wrong time
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could blame it on the pre-alpha-ness, but I'm the one who chose to use pre-alpha crack in the first place
<JontheEchidna> I think I'm just rambling at this point
<fale> Isee it
<Lindows> is there any update on the ext4 data corruption? is a patch coming?
<Lindows> I just ran an md5sum on a windowXP virtual image, 30GB+, definately corruption of large files
<JontheEchidna> #ubuntu-devel would probably be a better place to query on that. Kubuntu doesn't really touch low-level things like that
<Lindows> thank you
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome. Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<JontheEchidna> the sendaround can be annoying, I'm sure. ;-)
 * Riddell spots kb9vqf causing trouble on kde-devel :)
 * kb9vqf ducks and hides
<kb9vqf> :)
<zorael> Kopete won't play any sounds, and when I try to force it to by previewing sounds for an event under notifications, it crashes without invoking DrKonqi and spouts "kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei" to the terminal. Should I take it to bugs.kde.org?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: your pim-runtime merge is in progress?
<zorael> Actually, systemsettings does the same when trying to open the Multimedia section. "systemsettings: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei"
<fale> anyone wants to try rekonq 0.3.0 under karmic?
<zorael> Nevermind, allegedly caused by incomplete migration to Qt 4.6, guess I'll downgrade some packages.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-19
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: oh, I was waiting for akonadi to testbuild it. I'll finish it by tomorrow
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, I'm looking kdebindings but seems really messed IoI, delta is very big, and debian testing has 4.2.2, unstable has 4.3.2, which version should I merge?  always testing or is it too old?Anyway I'm just trying, dunno if I can... :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: You should probably do unstable
<Lex79> ok I'll try
<rgreening> where is everyone? :)
<jjesse> hding
<rgreening> ha
<ScottK> Lex79: kdebindings has never had a successful merge.
<ScottK> Lex79: I talked to Riddell about it and he thinks Debian's package now supports all the same bindings ours does, so instead a pure merge we should prefer the Debian approach and only change stuff we really have to.
<JontheEchidna> My thoughts regarding our kdebindings package in song form: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4EqjvnWfRM
<JontheEchidna> the lyrics, when they arrive, are rather fitting
<Lex79> ScottK: ok, It's better if I leave it to you then because you know what to do :)
<ScottK> Lex79: Even better we'll leave it to Riddell
<Lex79> right
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: kdebindings in song form lol
<Riddell> rgreening: got smb sharing done yet? :)
<ScottK> Just a few bugs to fix yet
<rgreening> a few... hah! I wish
<rgreening> Riddell: I have a basic framework Im debugging... then it needs fleshing out...
<rgreening> Riddell: get your a$$ to the bar (shtylman__ says)
<rgreening> and its time to install cromium.. \
<Riddell> but I'm tired!
<rgreening> Riddell
<rgreening> Riddell:
<rgreening> Riddell:
<rgreening> no your not Riddell
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I have a beer waitng for you
<Riddell> oh well, why didn't you say so
<Tm_T> Riddell: just noticed comments in your last blogpost, erp
<fale> Someone is willing to test rekonq 0.3.0 on karmic? You can find it here: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger_> Sime: can one use KNotificationItem in pykde4.3?
<dantti> apachelogger_: hey :) is do-release-upgrade a *buntu application?
<apachelogger_> dantti: aye
<dantti> apachelogger_: aye means yes? :P
<apachelogger_> dantti: aye :P
<dantti> k... :P
<dantti> apachelogger_: so the DESKTOP env var will be set in new a kpk release so you can easly check..
<ryanakca> .. errr... everything in X is fuzzy (hard to describe) this morning. I know it's not my monitor / video card because the problem doesn't exist in VT[1-7]... however, I haven't touched it since last night... any ideas where I should start looking?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, Lex: kdepim-runtime merge in bzr
<amichair> there are some basic translations missing in some languages ("Close", "Reset", "Remove") - what to do about it?
<amichair> (referring to software-properties, if it matters)
<fale> Someone is willing to test rekonq 0.3.0 on karmic? You can find it here: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger_> dantti: cool, thx :)
<ghostcube> isnt do -release-upgrade in debian too ?
<ghostcube> if not good tool :D
<apachelogger> ghostcube: doesnt quite matter, it certainly is unique to close-relation-debian-distros :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger: ah ok :)
 * ryanakca grins after loosing his wisdom teeth :D
<ryanakca> Apart from Ayatana this afternoon, are there any Kubuntu related sessions today?
<nixternal> ryanakca: seems one with Ayatana at the end of today
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi rgreening
<rgreening> where you hiding
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> I neddz da help
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> oh Mr. KDE Compiliation God
<Riddell> rgreening: 4th floor alamo 2
<Riddell> rgreening: I can come to you if you wish
<rgreening> nah... I'll pop over in about 5 min or so
<rgreening> is there a session in there now?
<Riddell> yes but it's not terribly relevant
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ok, then if you want to ditch, I'm in the bar/lounge
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> coming
<rgreening> ok.. I may be out front for a minute....
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, I uploaded kcm-touchpad last night. Just needs to go through the archive admin runaround now
<ryanakca> Any merges other than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges that need doing?
<fale> Someone is willing to test rekonq 0.3.0 on karmic? You can find it here: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<ryanakca> Can someone sponsor my meta-kde merge please, dget http://packages.ryanak.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/m/meta-kde/meta-kde_55ubuntu1.dsc
<ryanakca> fale: What should I look for?
<fale> ryanakca: in the rekonq package?
<ryanakca> fale: Yes, any particular spots I should test?
<fale> ryanakca: nothing particular, only if it could go into backports ;)
<mcas> hi
<fale> ryanakca: have you seen it?
<yuriy_> fale: working nicely here. never tried rekonq before, but looks like it could easily become my web browser
<fale> yuriy_: awesome :)
<yuriy_> as soon as they fix QtWebKit not to use 106MB (top says 23 is shared) out of the box
<fale> yuriy_: guess that will be in qt 4.6
<yuriy_> there is a sort of statusbar that appears in the bottom left when hovering over links but isn't there most of the time, looks kind of strange -- is that normal?
<fale> yuriy_: say it's ''normal'' I guess is too much... but is in the official 0.3.0 too ;)
<yuriy_> not having the statusbar all the time is kind of nice, but makes that look weird
<yuriy_> maybe they'll come up with something
<fale> yuriy_: I hope it too
<cragdor> Hi All,
<markey> with dpkg-buildpackage, how can you create an installable .deb package?
<markey> it created an executable for me
<markey> (sorry for noob question:)
<cragdor> Tell me is there anyone taking the UbuntuOneMusic store forward from the kubuntu side. I have concerns that they are looking at building functionality directly into  Banshee or Rythmbox, and not looking into the bigger picture!
<fale> markey: if you use debuild without parameters it will creates a .deb fils
<fale> *file
<markey> nvm, just saw it in ../
<markey> :)
<fale> markey: ;)
<fale> cragdor: I guess someone will bring it to amarok, at least
<markey> send patches :) or even better: a Merge Request
<markey> we amarok devs love Merge Requests
<cragdor> Well i think theres a better method since i develop middle where solutions, this should have a client that manages the local copies of music, and media players hook into it. Cutting the dependancy on a specific media player
<\sh> markey, at least you love merge requests ;)
<markey> oh yes, I sometimes dream about them at night
<\sh> markey, "merging merging merging oh yeah give me the merge"? ;)
<\sh> hach...time to go home
<ryanakca> Also, is it worth keeping a delta for a "debian-watch-file-is-missing" lintian override? Or should I have it synced? debdiff between Debian and us: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kcometen4_1.0.5-1_1.0.5-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<markey> no, more like: "Suck my Git, baby!"
<markey> man, something is really borked with udev or so. kubuntu randomly doesn't detect my hardware
<markey> be it USB, MTP...
<markey> absolutely not cool
<markey> latest Karmic with all updates
<markey> no weird customizations, all nice and shiny
<markey> have similar issues been reported before?
<ryanakca> markey: I noticed that Kubuntu wasn't noticing USB thumbdrives / cds / etc when I plugged / put them in (in the recently plugged in devices plasmoid), but I think it was because either hal or dbus had died... Restarting them fixed it.
<markey> ryanakca: what's the best way to restart them?
<ryanakca> markey: sudo service hal restart && sudo service dbus restart
<markey> thanks
<markey> trying now
<markey> hum, no dice
<markey> that didn't do anything
<markey> (except restarting d-bus crashed konvi
<ryanakca> markey: Hmm... I'd file a bug against konvi in that case... Not sure what the issue might be in that case...
<nixternal> karmic sucks!
<nixternal> only takes me 5 to 10 times to finally log in to encrypted drives
<nixternal> err, encrypted /home
<markey> ryanakca: just talked to a konvi dev, it's probably because konvi listens to a screensaver thingie d-bus message
<markey> or because it's a KUniqueApplication
<markey> both makes sense
<markey> anyway, this still doesn't fix my issues :)
<markey> I'm kinda getting fed up with it
<nixternal> you mean you just talked to Sho_ :)
<markey> yep :)
<tsimpson> I don't think dbus like being restarted anyway
<markey> probably not, no
<nixternal> dbus is a muck in karmic no matter which flavor you are using I see
<markey> because of the whole session-ID stuff
<tsimpson> all the "services" that were registered have no way to re-register
<markey> anyway, restartin HAL also did nothign
<markey> so I'm still wondering
<markey> this whole mess started around the time the KDE 4.3.3. update came in
<markey> before that, I never had issues with HAL
<nixternal> ya, but there is no telling what the whole switch to upstart may have mucked up
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/1XjGWSnv.html <-- new amarok rocks!
<ryanakca> markey: Does rebooting fix it?
<markey> does it now, or are you being ironic? I've seen both ;)
<markey> ryanakca: yeah, but then, sometimes after reboot my keyboard doesn't work. plugging it out and in again usually fixes it (but not always)
 * ryanakca scratches his head. If that was meant for me, I don't know if it would fix it, but if it bothers you, might be worth trying out.
<ryanakca> markey: Oh. Wierd
<markey> it was meant for Quintasan
<ryanakca> Ah
<ryanakca> markey: Keyboard doesn't work... does it work in VT[1-7] and not X, or does it not work in anything (as in, Alt-Sysrq-K won't restart X when you're at the KDM screen and your keyboard isn't working...)... I'd file a bug :)
<markey> nope
<markey> can't even switch to VT then
<ryanakca> Hmmm... wierd. And Alt-SysRq-K doesn't do anything either?
<markey> no, basically the keyboard is not there (not seen as a device)
<ScottK> Alt-SysRq-K is very hit or miss in my experiece (even if the keyboard works)
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah. Strange. Do you or any of the people at UDS have time to look at two merges (one of which I think can be a sync, the only interesting difference is a lintian override for a missing watch file) ?
<ScottK> I'm not with the other Kubuntu people right now (in a session on server stuff)
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK
<Riddell> ryanakca: poke me in half an hour (after lunch) if you want
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: what needs done?
<Riddell> ryanakca: meta-kde uploaded
<ryanakca> Riddell: back, sorry.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is it worth keeping a delta for a "debian-watch-file-is-missing" lintian override? Or should I have it synced? debdiff between Debian and us: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kcometen4_1.0.5-1_1.0.5-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<ryanakca> Thanks for uploading meta-kde by the way :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: while you're at it, could you look at the kdepim-runtime merge in bzr?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I wouldn't bother
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, I'll request a sync
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: k
<JontheEchidna> thx
<ryanakca> Could someone ack bug 485469 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485469 in kcometen4 "Sync kcometen4 1.0.5-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485469
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can you rack down the origin of the patch in pim-runtime and update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview ?
<Riddell> s/rack/track/
<Riddell> uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Originated to get it out of the Settings submenu so that there wouldn't be a Settings submenu for netbook
<JontheEchidna> I think apachelogger talked to upstream about moving it, but they were disinterested or something so we patched it
 * ulysses__ had just seen an episode from Doctor WHo
<fale> JontheEchidna: I have a positive review... how many ele I have to look for?
<JontheEchidna> did they comment on the bug in karmic-backports?
<fale> JontheEchidna: which bug?
<JontheEchidna> presumably you filed a bug against the karmic-backports project where people can give feedback on the packages
<fale> ehm
<fale> ok, I'm going to filed the bug
<fale> yuriy_: can I ask you a favor?
<ryanakca> fale: Just ask him :)
<fale> ryanakca: that's a good point ;)
<fale> yuriy_: can you write, please, a couple of lines here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/karmic-backports/+bug/485479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485479 in karmic-backports "Rekonq 0.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> bbigras: I've fixed the file selection bug in firefox-kde, package is in the build queue
<Mamarok> Riddell: hi, you got a minute?
<Mamarok> or whoever has an idea why Chromium doesn't use Javascript and Flash anymore, both work fine in Firefox on the same installation
<Mamarok> strangely it works well for markey, but not for me, and I can't remember having changed any settings
<fale> thank you yuriy :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I've never used chromium in my life.  shtylman__ is the chromium fanboy
<Mamarok> ok, thanks :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: did you change your shortcut at all? it needs the flag to enable plugins, doesnt it?
<tsimpson> it needs a flag to _enable_ plugins o_0
<ryanakca> I have a feeling I'll have to write a pam_time frontend for my mum (she used Vista's time control module of the parental controls quite a bit to control the amount of time my sister spent on the computer)... If I manage to write it, I wouldn't mind getting it into Kubuntu... should I write it stand alone, or should I figure out how to get it to plug into systemsettings?
<tsimpson> all systemsettings needs to know is how to change the config, so you shouldn't have to worry about that now
<tsimpson> once you have a settings file, then worry about it ;)
<ryanakca> tsimpson: A settings file, as in, other than /etc/security/time.conf ?
<tsimpson> whatever it uses
 * tsimpson steers clear of pam at all costs
<ryanakca> tsimpson: It already exists on a standard install I believe. I don't remember installing any pam stuff anyways.
<Riddell> ryanakca: a kcontrol module would be better I'd say
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing that http://developer.kde.org/documentation/other/kcm_howto.html is quite out of date (2004) ?
<ryanakca> ... it's for C++ anyways, not what I want.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Also, I'm guessing kcontrol modules plug into systemsettings? kcontrol doesn't appear to exist in Karmic, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kcontrol&mode=&suite=karmic&arch=any
<Riddell> ryanakca: anything on developer.kde.org is out of date, techbase is the replacement
<Riddell> there's not much docs for pykde kcontrol modules, you just need to start with the template in kdebindings and use the API docs
<Riddell> system settings replaced kcontrol
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<Riddell> but the modules are still called kcontrol modules
<fale> what the hell happened? they putted in backports an old and uncompilable version? :S
<fale> Riddell: I think that is you
<fale> Riddell: was karmic3 not karmic1 to be imported
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<Riddell> fale: the backport is made from the latest version in lucid
<fale> Riddell: yes, but it will never compile if you don't change what I did in karmic2 and karmic3
<Riddell> fale: what did you change?
<fale> the rules file and the dependences
<Riddell> fale: can these changes go into lucid?
<fale> Riddell: why don't streight import my version?
<Riddell> because backports are done from the development version
<fale> Riddell: I think thay can, but this will mean not using debhelper 7
<ryanakca> Riddell: Are there any existing python kcontrol module I can look at?
<Riddell> ryanakca: system-config-printer-kde
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: also userconfig which runs as root
<Riddell> ryanakca: running stuff as root is an extra hassle for kcontrol modules
<Riddell> ryanakca: so it might be easier to just do it as a standalone app fir a first version
<Riddell> fale: hmm right, it's the pesky --with kde stuff which isn't in karmic
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<fale> Riddell: pesky?
<neversfelde> is there a freeze for merges? I am nearly finished with amarok, but I will be away for the next three weeks, so koffice still needs some time.
<Riddell> fale: annoying.  because it means we can't just backport straight from lucid
<Riddell> neversfelde: when is koffice 2.1 out?
<fale> Riddell: is impossible to import from a ppa?
<neversfelde> Riddell: the schedule says 3 weeks after rc1
<Riddell> fale: I can do a manual upload and a manual approval, it's all possible but the assumption with backports is that it's done from the development version
<Riddell> fale: so I'll do that
<fale> Riddell: or, could I change the code into the bazar code?
<fale> if yes, we can use the old system
<fale> JontheEchidna told that was fine to use the old system in lucid
<Riddell> fale: no let's keep lucid as it is, that's in line with debian
<neversfelde> Riddell: correction, tagging is tomorrow
<fale> Riddell: ok ;)
<neversfelde> so I can do the packaging, before I have to leave
<neversfelde> probably I can do the merge on my vacation, but I am not sure
<Riddell> neversfelde: naw if it's out while you're away someone else can do it
<neversfelde> Riddell: I meant the packaging for karmic, I can do it tomorrow
<neversfelde> will upload it to ninja ppa
<neversfelde> have to leave on sundy, so that should be enough time, but I doubt that debian will have packages ready before
<neversfelde> s/sundy/sunday
<neversfelde> simple lucid update should be no problem, too. The merge would have to wait until I am back, or someone else has to do it
<fale> Riddell: do you plan to do it today?
<Riddell> fale: uploaded, waiting for launchpad to do its thing so I can approve
<fale> Riddell: I see ;)
<fale> Riddell: to approve the backports you have to be motu?
<Riddell> fale: backport requests are approved by the backports team
<Riddell> manual uploads are approved by an archive admin
<fale> I see
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: patch?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: move akonadiconsole out of the Settings subfolder
<JontheEchidna> or to the settings folder, something like that
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for the time being upstream thinks it is sensible to have that beast installed, considering the unmature nature of akonadi at this point
<apachelogger> it was discussed on the debian list for reference
<JontheEchidna> anything we can do in the way of upstreaming?
<Riddell> fale: approved, hopfully it'll compile soon, thanks for the backport, I know it's hassle but it'll be less hassle next time :)
<fale> Riddell: cool :)
<fale> Riddell: I think is normal that the first time is like that... I used ~1 month to understand a little bit more how to make packages ;)
<fale> Riddell: news?
<Riddell> fale: hmm?
<fale> Riddell: about the packages ;)
<ryanakca> Hehe, my dad likes Kubuntu so much that he's converted a coworker after two weeks of using it :)
<fale> ryanakca: that's cool :)
<dpm> nixternal: hi, we've got a section on improving documentation translation at #ubuntu-uds-alamo1, if you've got some minutes
<maco> hey wanna do a kubuntu dinner tonight?
<maco> im running to Best Buy with jussi01 to pick up a DVD but we'll be back by 7. wanna go somewhere after that?
<maco> (and then watch the DVD, because a lot of us <3 Doctor Who and this will be Whovian)
<maco> Riddell, rgreening, agateau, shtylman__, ScottK ^
<agateau> maco: count me in
<agateau> maco: Actually I could use a trip to Best Buy, if they sell cellphone batteries
<maco> agateau: probably depends on the phone model, but worth a try
<maco> they often have a verizon or at&t or whatever store inside
<neversfelde> Riddell: is there an overview about all the new specs you wrote?
<rgreening> maco: sounds interesting... Torchwood?
<maco> aye
<rgreening> wiked
<maco> Children of Earth mini-series
<rgreening> that was da bomb
<Riddell> neversfelde: linked from my blog
<maco> i was gonna bring dtchen's copy but forgot it. i figure i need a copy of my own anyway
<txwikinger> agateau: Radio Shack is probably a good place
<rgreening> tru dat
<neversfelde> Riddell: thx
<neversfelde> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> guess taht needs to wait till tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-20
<nixternal> dpm: sorry I missed it...I will go over the backlog and gobby docs later tonight
<dpm> nixternal, no worries, thanks for coming back to me. We'll be posting the outcome to ubuntu-doc@ as well
<nixternal> groovy...I had that marked to make but I had to give my old man a ride since my mom is driving his vehicle right now
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> i see nixternal has posted some about kubuntu docs :)  looks like he is up to stiring up trouble again
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I think ive about got my feet under me with XML again...
<DarkwingDuck> what do you use for an editor? just Kate?
<jjesse> yeah
<jjesse> or nano
<jjesse> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Got ya... and is it just you and Nix for doc guys?
<DarkwingDuck> Well, once I get more comfy me too
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> yes DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<jjesse> did you get my note about yes you can send it to me and nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> missed that one.
<DarkwingDuck> You think it would be better for me to change the current kubuntu-docs to reflect the kubuntu-netbook-doc changes?
<DarkwingDuck> better/simpler
<DarkwingDuck> Because alot of it is the same just the GUI and a few other minor changes.
<jjesse> yes i think so
<jjesse> instead of writing everything from scratch
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<DarkwingDuck> is there any documentation on the folder structure of documentation?
<DarkwingDuck> To learn? :)
<jjesse> umm not yet
<DarkwingDuck> So, no real standard?
<jjesse> yeah and that's the problem that nixternal sent to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<jjesse> aobut rewriting for scrach for lucid
<DarkwingDuck> I would like to be a part of that.
<jjesse> do you read kubuntu-devel
<jjesse> he sent an email earlier
<DarkwingDuck> I'm signing up now
<jjesse> ok
<DarkwingDuck> I'll also send out a introduction email that I will be working with you and nixternal with the doc side of kubuntu along with the netbook stuff
<jjesse> cool
<DarkwingDuck> :) Thanks
<DarkwingDuck> launchpad mailing list right? I have to be added...
<jjesse> the kubuntu-devel class
<jjesse> mailing list i meant
<jjesse> it might be on lists.ubuntu.com ??
<DarkwingDuck> i'm looking lol
<DarkwingDuck> okay, found it.
<jjesse> yay look in the list archives from earlier today
<DarkwingDuck> and subscribed
<jjesse> haven't read the discussion myself yet
<ryanakca> nixternal, jjesse: Will help.kubuntu.org get done for lucid?
<jjesse> ryanakca i sure hope so, hopefully with the way nixternal is suggesting rewriting these
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: eh, not that deep with the thread...
<jjesse> oh ok
 * jjesse walks dog and then heds to bed
<DarkwingDuck> Night jjesse
<nixternal> ryanakca: yes for Lucid and h.k.o..... h.k.o would have been useless now, as the docs are in bad shape....with the new setup we are looking at, I will make sure to build the h.k.o stuff right into the Makefile from the beginning
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You're back :)
<DarkwingDuck> I wanted to talk to you about the docs and Lucid
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<spridel> pong
<DarkwingDuck> *grumbles*
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll have to email you nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> night
<markey> morning
<markey> how can I mark a package in such a way that apt-get will ignore it for upgrading?
<markey> say I made it myself and don't want it changed
<ghostcube> ehlo :)
<amichair> hi ghostcube
<amichair> whatcu upto?
<amichair> whatcu upto?
 * apachelogger jumps in, in his darth vader costume and goes into heavy breathing mode
<apachelogger> markey: you can pin it
 * apachelogger thinks there should be a gui for that really
<markey> pin what?
<markey> aaah
<markey> the package
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<markey> thanks :)
<apachelogger> oh, synaptic actually can do that
<markey> synaptic.. gtk...
<markey> I use aptitude from konsole, mostly
<markey> lovely tool
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Apt/Dpkg
<markey> thx
<apachelogger> cli way of pinning seems good enough too :)
 * apachelogger finds it weird that aptitude doesnt have it built in though
<markey> heh
<markey> "echo libxfont1 hold | dpkg --set-selections"
<markey> that is a strange way to pipe the commands
<markey> is that really needed? :)
<apachelogger> *Shrug* if the tutorial says so :P
<markey> nice, it worked
<markey> The following packages have been kept back:
<markey>   metastore
<markey> thx :)
<apachelogger> yw
<markey> btw, this metastore is really just a part of "etckeeper", and that is one hell of a cool tool
<markey> allows you to use Git for making backups
<markey> super easy :)
<apachelogger> etckeeper is indeed superawesome
<apachelogger> oha... google chrome os... with inferiority builtin :D
 * apachelogger dances with gtk 
<markey> apachelogger: have you tried etckeeper yourself? I've only built it last night, not yet really used
<markey> but it seems awesome
<apachelogger> every server I setup gets etckeeper, not a lot, but yes I used it
 * apachelogger got jamie oliver on his igoogle :D
<ghostcube> hi amichair :)
 * amichair is curious how the boys and gals here found their way to kubuntu...
<Tm_T> amichair: you really don't want to know...
 * Tm_T hides
<amichair> why, how kinky does it get? :-)
<Tm_T> ...and that's something I don't want to know
 * markey always reads amichair as "armchair", for some reason :)
<amichair> markey: hehe... I thought of that, that I would too, but I figured it can bring up a nice cozy feeling
<amichair> actually a lot of irc nicks bring up conotations of somthing similar, but not quite
<amichair> like echidna brings up memories of good Indian food for some reason (chetni maybe?)
<amichair> but really, I'm cursious where the ppl leading kubuntu have their os/desktop/software background from, which influences their ways...
<Tm_T> amichair: I got my first own pc in january 2004, installed netBSD in it, then Debian...
<Tm_T> before that, I was using DOS/Windows from early nineties
<Tm_T> pretty much because I had no other choices
<amichair> so u switched at xp or so?
<Tm_T> XP/2000
 * apachelogger is wondering why his kuniqueapplication insists on dying -.-
<seele> markey: nice blog post
<Tm_T> oh and I have used OS/2 and BeOS variants too
<apachelogger> and is it some rule of nature that chrome must have bloated source repos?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: is, son
<amichair> I started off with vic20,commodore64, when I got my first 8086 with dos, upgrading the windows path up to xp
<amichair> I never used osx or tried any other linux I think, kubuntu was love at first sight :-)
<markey> seele: thanks :)
<Tm_T> yu, I have silly memories with Memotech (:)
<apachelogger> kubotu: do something!!!
<amichair> but I only made the full switch about a year ago, until then it was dual boot, playing around here and there. oh at work I switched to kubuntu a year earlier, in a windows environment. it didn't play along perfectly, but good enough to get by
<amichair> markey: blog?
<markey> amichair: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/1132-Micro-Options,-Many-Options,-No-Options-A-practical-guide-to-help-you-decide..html
<markey> oi, it shorted the URL
<markey> if it doesn't work, click in "amarok blog" above
<markey> topmost article
<amichair> it's ok, fixed as I copied
<amichair> markey: very true
<amichair> markey: how would one contact Celeste?
<markey> amichair: e.g. via kde-usability@kde.org
<markey> mailing list
<markey> amichair: or, by talking to seele here, who happens to be the same person ;)
<amichair> oh! how convenient :-)
<amichair> seele: hello there :-)
<Mamarok> hm, chormium works again with Flash and Javascript, I just had to restart it... *ashamed*
<Mamarok> but another issue: what could be causing an USB hub not to work on Kubuntu (besides the hub being broken) ?
<Mamarok> with HAL freaking out completely, keyboard not being responsive anymore, etc
<Mamarok> unplugging that hub solved the HAL problem, but could this be a non-loaded usb module?
<Mamarok> that thing is brand new
<markey> nah
<markey> brand new, but still borked :)
<markey> it can happen
<amichair> markey: it might be worth updating bios and running memtest too when hardware flakiness is involved
<amichair> oops, that was for Mamarok :-)
<markey> amichair: happens on two computers, so we can rule this out
<markey> completely different computers in fact
<ryanakca> nixternal: Great :)
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> will there be a Kubuntu Lucid Webbrowser blueprint?
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: I hope so
<EagleScreen> I was watching Bug #396309 and I asked it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396309 in rekonq "Use Rekonq in place of Arora as Kubuntu default web browser. [wishlist]" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396309
<EagleScreen> With packages in here https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde; kcm-gtk, PlasmaNotify Add-on and apturl-kde, Firefox is ready to become the default web browser in Kubuntu.
<EagleScreen> Another choice could be Rekonq, 0.3 version seems to be good
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: ...
<EagleScreen> ...
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: hmm, willing to set up wikipage to collect information about different browsers?
<Tm_T> for example what they support in KDE and what they require
<Tm_T> and how well those browsers work in modern sites
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: I can provide some data for this comparison then
<EagleScreen> good idea
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: but I afraid Firefox cannot be default browser in any near future
<Tm_T> it can be included in comparison though
<EagleScreen> can you explain why you reject Firefox, Tm_T?
 * Sput hopes rekonq gains adblock soon
<Sput> the developer seems to be interested
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: space in CD
<tsimpson> if we put FF (and all the stuff it needs) on our CD, we'd need to remove lots of other software
<tsimpson> so until there's a way to build it without GTK, we can't include it
<tsimpson> well, GTK and the other stuff it needs
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> auth implementing for ubuntuone is of course done in python
<apachelogger> looks like I have to digg into python's c api after all -.-
<EagleScreen> FF does not need much gtk stuff to run, but it may be to build
<EagleScreen> is it necessary to include build-deps for each package in the CD?
<apachelogger> either that or you are wrong when saying that Mozilla Firefox does not need much gtk
<amichair> is there anything else we can trade FF for on the cd? it just seems to me that FF is probably the #1 used app on desktops (except for IE maybe:-) ) - it's not too friendly to not have it built in
<apachelogger> though in fact you are right, but yet you are wrong
<apachelogger> Mozilla Firefox needs loads and loads and loads of libs to get somewhat decent desktop intregation
<amichair> it would make sense to remove 10 components that 1% of ppl use, for FF which many many use - the expected value of built-in usefulness will still be much higher
<amichair> if there was only a way...
<EagleScreen> Amarok, for instance, depends on libgtk2.0
<EagleScreen> I think that Firefox and its packages has a weight of around 10 MB, apachelogger
<apachelogger> whatever
<apachelogger> pointless discussion
<apachelogger> it is not going to get on the CD
<apachelogger> end of discussion
<EagleScreen> ok, but, at least, keep the installer in the menu, and upload the integration stuff to repository, if possible: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde AND PlasmaNotify Add-on
<\sh> apachelogger, code kubuntuone in python with PyQt + PyKDE
<apachelogger> \sh: a) python is a pain in the arse b) pykde is even more of a pain in the arse c) I can not get fancy new systray in 4.3 with pykde
<apachelogger> also from a performance POV coding that kind of stuff in python is a kind of bad idea as we have seen with update-notifier-kde
<\sh> apachelogger, bah...who needs a systray
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> then there is even less justification for using python
<apachelogger> and even more for having the autentification handled by the applet
<\sh> apachelogger, is it using openid, btw? never checked the client source of uone
<amichair> the FF thing makes me wonder... is gaining market share one of the stated kubuntu goals? if not, there's no issue there I guess
<\sh> amichair, what has FF to do with Kubuntu gaining market share? if you want market share, take chromium or whatever
<apachelogger> \sh: oauth
<apachelogger> but since ubuntuone == openid forward to launchpad...
<amichair> \sh: a large percent of windows users (most of the market who's share we might want) use or know FF. it's an easy and comfortable switch, much lower barrier to entry. especially since a browser is the most used desktop app... that's my take on it, anyway :-)
<Tm_T> amichair: but as I have learnt, many users don't know what browser they are using (so it doesn't matter as long as it works) and those who do know, has no trouble installing it in current way
<\sh> amichair, tbh, I'm normally a fan of KDE, but regarding windows user, they do much better with gnome, or mac os x, right now, then with KDE...KUbuntu could help to ease things on KDE when desktop integration is done in a nice way, but right now, KDE is too complicated for the standard windows user
<\sh> most windows user don't even know what "multiple desktops" are...
<\sh> apachelogger, did you had a look on liboauth?
<\sh> s/had/have/
<\sh> apachelogger, http://liboauth.sourceforge.net/index.html
<apachelogger> \sh: nope, I am trying to avoid rewriting the auth process :)
<apachelogger> since there is a perfectly fine implementation, just that it is done in python which makes calling it a bit difficult
<amichair> \sh: that brings us back to the previous question, of whether we want those users to come to kubuntu (and make sure they want to stay), or send them off to ubuntu first...
<\sh> amichair, let's do some good desktop integration thingies first in Kubuntu...which is hard enough, and then we can think about user catching...anyways it's a problem since kubuntu was invented
<amichair> \sh: it's true they know nothing of multiple desktops, but why does that matter? if they enjoy kubuntu without using desktops, is that bad?
<Sput> at least KDE 4.4 seems to gain support for PulseAudio
<amichair> \sh: ok, that's a good answer. it's ok if market share is not currently one of the goals.
<Sput> that stuff was merged in today
<Tm_T> Sput: where what stuff?
<Sput> Tm_T: phonon support for pulseaudio
<Tm_T> Sput: hmm, ah, that commit(s)
<\sh> amichair, anyways...we have a good userbase in europe...the problem is always America (which is redhat country and novell == gnome) and asia (which is also more a redhat area)
<amichair> \sh: I was not aware of that... interesting
<\sh> amichair, talking about KDE in general, not kubuntu ( I don't know any numbers of downloads or whatever)
<amichair> \sh: I think it would be a good idea in any case to define who the target audience is - users of other distros, of other OSs, ppl who like KDE elsewhere, ppl who never tried KDE, advanced users, first-time users (netbooks?)...
<Tm_T> all of those
<Tm_T> we are taking over the whole world if you haven't noticed (;)
<amichair> Tm_T: oh, great :-) to work then! :-D
<\sh> I really wonder, how many people in the US or Asia are using opensuse at all...it's also a german /european phenomenon...I would also like to know the reason for opensuse to switch from gnome by default to kde by default
<amichair> \sh: according to popcorn, 150K kubuntu-desktops installed, for what it's worth :-)
<\sh> if it was just "our european userbase didn't want to have gnome"
<Tm_T> \sh: I believe there were some poll
<Sput> \sh: when's a good time to give you a call?
<Tm_T> when KDE won, they tried to ignore it, people got rage ...
<\sh> amichair, vs. 975314 installs of ubuntu-desktop ;)
<amichair> mmmm.... popcorn...
<amichair> but far too few kubuntu-netbooks :-(
<Tm_T> shame that doesn't tell the whole truth
<amichair> Tm_T: good statistics are hard to come by :(
<\sh> oh we just need a method to phone home ;)
<\sh> but if we would do that, we would be the steak on a winter barbecue
<amichair> mmmm.... steak.....
<Sput> oh interesting, Canonical does work for ChromiumOS?
<\sh> Sput, where did you read that?
<Sput> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=294
<jjesse> yeah i thought that was interest
<\sh> Sput, ach ...old news ,) rumours were telling always that google is using a special ubuntu version on their servers and desktops whatever
<ryanakca> amichair: We set the target audience in the meeting the other day, look here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidWebsiteMarketingBranding
<ryanakca> If someone with packaging experience has time and interest, could they simultaneously help me with a package split and test Kobby (I can fire up an infinoted and we can do it over it).
<amichair> ryanakca: thanks for the link
<\sh> Sput, still online ?
<\sh> Sput, what about today? we could get a lift by Mr. Vaporup ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan1: what was the status of the parley SRU?
<Sput> \sh: ok :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have subscribed SRU team on LP but no response
<Quintasan> Should I poke on #ubuntu-motu?
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/484802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484802 in ubuntu "SRU: Parley fails to initialize Python scripts" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: hehe, I went to bed right after I said that last night :)
<nixternal> I am getting to old...going to bed all early and stuff :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, those aren't minimal debdiffs
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think you're diffing lucid to karmic?
<Riddell> Quintasan: first thing is to get the fix into lucid, could you commit the change to kdeedu bzr packaging?
<Riddell> Quintasan: next we need minimal debdiffs for karmic, so grab the package from karmic, make only the Recommends change and changelog then do a debdiff
<Riddell> same for PPA
<Quintasan> ahh ,okay
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I didn't know you were a squid did I? Sr. Cheif Gunner's Mate here :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: commited to BZR
<Riddell> +DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DEXPERIMENTAL_PYTHON_BINDINGS=true
<Riddell> Quintasan: what is that change for?
<Riddell> Quintasan: please revert that change, also 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1 hasn't been uploaded so no need for a new changelog version, just add your entires to the changelog for 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1 under [Your Name]
<Quintasan> Riddell: about that DEXPERIMENTAL thing, I didn't change that line :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: bzr diff says differently :)
<debfx> EagleScreen: afaik the PlasmaNotify extension is useless when you use firefox with the KDE patch
<Quintasan> urgh, damn it, I suck at bzr
<EagleScreen> debfx: is it integrated in the kde patch?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/f3b69a92 -> bzr diff and rules are even not touched, I hope this is right
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's good
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'd replaces "they are
<Riddell> +        broked"
<Riddell> with "it does not work"
<debfx> EagleScreen: yeah, it displays a knotification popup when a download finished
<EagleScreen> i will check it
<Quintasan> Riddell: about reverting, I would do bzr revert [files] then make changes and push them once again?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I wouldn't do any reverting, I'd just make the changes and commit/push
<Quintasan> Riddell: just asking for future :P
<Riddell> yeah I guess so
<Quintasan> Riddell: fixed now, everything should be fine
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, maybe that DEXPERIMENTAL_PYTHON_BINDINGS issue was something on my local checkout
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'll review this merge now and upload, if you can do the minimal diffs for karmic and karmic PPA versions
<Riddell> if anyone sees agateau please send him my way (in grand ballroom)
<Quintasan> uhh sure, will get to it when Ill finish downloading ChromeOS source :P
<EagleScreen> debfx: i do not see any notification after PlasmaNotify uninstalled
<EagleScreen> debfx: I remember that in Suse i need to install it to have KDE notifications
<debfx> EagleScreen: the kde integration patch has the code to display the notification and it works for me
<debfx> does it work with a fresh profile?
<EagleScreen> for me, no notification (neither, Firefox or Knotify) after installing and uninstalling PlasmaNotify Add-on
<Riddell> I had plasma notifications from firefox using debfx's packages
<Riddell> debfx: we had a session with asac and calc on firefox and they seem happy and keen to have the patches in lucid's firefox, are you interested in helping with that?
<EagleScreen> Plasma notifications are working in a fresh profile, so it seems that PlasmaNotify installation break FF notification system with KDE patches
<debfx> Riddell: yes sure, I'd be happy to help
<Riddell> debfx: I think there's some changes asac wanted to make or investigate to the patches, I'm hoping he'll write a spec for it
<debfx> EagleScreen: I think you need to set browser.download.manager.showAlertOnComplete to true
<nixternal> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-9.10  - woot, HowtoForge has us under 'The Perfect Desktop' this go round! \o/
 * apachelogger goes after qdbus with a bigish knife
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> qdbus is nice
<nixternal> qdbus --system baby!
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> nixternal: nah nah the qt qtdbus dbus
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> does wanna listen to the poor ol ubuntuone daemon
<nixternal> oh, thought you meant the cli app
<Riddell> rgreening: worked out how to play videos yet?
<rgreening> Ha-ha
<apachelogger> nixternal: nah, though that one is stupid too
<apachelogger> doesn't list half the methods
<rgreening> Riddell: well, maybe if I had a clean laptop to work from....
<nixternal> there is also qdbusviewer gui if you don't want to keep throwing commands
<Riddell> rgreening: always blame the equipment..
<rgreening> Riddell: where abouts are u?
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> rgreening: grand ballroom
<rgreening> Oh, ok... I'll pop over in a bit.
<rgreening> Riddell: almost got the tp spec done...
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> ohnoes
 * apachelogger doesnt get that dbus foo -.-
<Quintasan> well, what can I say, I don't get OOP :P
<rgreening> Quintasan: you know, if you smile first and say OOP its quite different...
<nixternal> POOP!!!
<nixternal> perl object oriented programming - way more fun!
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> I about fell out of my chair when I read that in my perl book the other day
<Quintasan> perl
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> POOP
<apachelogger> mhhh
<rgreening> :P OOP
<apachelogger> Perl
<nixternal> procedural oop as well
<apachelogger> hrrr
<dailystruggle> whu
<Quintasan> LOOP - lisp object oriented programing
<Quintasan> makes perfect sense
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/323515/
<apachelogger> why does the daemon not talk to me
<apachelogger> oh why oh why
<Quintasan> it aint speaking apacheloggerian :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: try learning demonic :3
<apachelogger> I event went for qt!
<apachelogger> knowing that pyware would not be able to interpret apacheloggerian!
<apachelogger> and yet it fails to talk to me!
 * apachelogger notes that it is most likely an implementation problem though, since it works in qdbusviewer and dbus-monitor is also all verbose about sending round information
<Quintasan> oh, nice set of apps
<Quintasan> less -> more -> most
<Riddell> apachelogger: try asking in an ubuntu one channel maybe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the problem is on my side, I just dont know where
<apachelogger> maybe scope related or something
<apachelogger> though that would also be weird :S
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Riddell: once that dbus stuff is sorted, I expect that ubuntuone for KDE can be a straight forward implementation, since just about everything is done via dbus
<Quintasan> Riddell: 4.3.2 debdiff is up on LP, dling 4.3.3 from PPA now
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's an ubuntu one guy here who says he's wanting to work with someone to get konqueror bookmark syncing with ubuntu one, should I put him in touch with you?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdeui/notifications/knotificationmanager.cpp?view=markup makes me think you need a special connect()
<tsimpson> (line 60)
<Quintasan> To who should I report bugs in LP ui?
<tsimpson> file them against the launchpad project
<tsimpson> (in launchpad)
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Riddell> ah, agateau
<Riddell> agateau: able to come to grand ballroom?  I've some questions about this spec
<agateau> Riddell: sorry, I am at IRC meeting with Aaron and marco
<agateau> Riddell: in stanford (II)
<Riddell> agateau: whenever you're free then
<Riddell> agateau: can't be a very interesting session, kopete tells me you just signed onto facebook :)
<maco> hahahaha
<shtylman_> Riddell: piing
<jussi01> where is the IRC meeting thats on now?
<shtylman_> jussi01: stanford
<Riddell> shtylman_: pong
<shtylman_> 2nd floor
<jussi01> shtylman_: wait, isnt it an IRC meeting?
<shtylman_> Riddell: glad you were able to make it :)
<shtylman_> jussi01: well...sorta
<shtylman_> jussi01: IRC with the KDE upstream people
<Tm_T> shtylman_: channel?
<Riddell> shtylman_: where are the upstreams hiding?
<shtylman_> Tm_T: #ubuntu-uds-stanford and #ayatana
<shtylman_> we don't know which...
<Tm_T> shtylman_: ouch
<shtylman_> Riddell: they are scared
<shtylman_> discussion will be in #ubuntu-uds-stanford
<shtylman_> Riddell: are you going to sing for us tonight?
<Riddell> what would you like me to sing?
<shtylman_> we are the champions :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, two minimal debdiffs are up :)
 * Quintasan votes for Admins Song
<Quintasan> :)
<shtylman_> haha
<Riddell> looking good Quintasan
<Riddell> only change I'll make is "0ubuntu2) karmic" should be "0ubuntu1.1) karmic-proposed"
<nixternal> hey, we are renaming KNE to KNR right?
<nixternal> s/are/aren't/
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> we are
<jjesse> we are renaming kubuntu netbook eidtion to netbook remix?
<nixternal> why?
<nixternal> UNR is now UNE
<jjesse> i though  the propsoal was to rename UNR to UNE
<nixternal> they dropped the remix
 * jjesse is confused
 * nixternal too
<nixternal> UNR is now UNE, they have already started the changes
 * jussi01 also...
 * nixternal does not like KNR, as there is no remixing involved
<jjesse> its a special edition w/ plasma netbook
<jjesse> can we vote on this :)
<nixternal> seems we are to late :(
 * maco raises hand for keeping KNE
<nixternal> did the KC vote on it?
<Riddell> the use of the word is not well defined, but we've been asked to call it a remix because it's not going to be commercially supported
<nixternal> ooh, pulled the KC card
<nixternal> if the use of the word is not well defined, then why did Ubuntu chose it over remix
<maco> i thought remix was "uses things not in main"?
<Riddell> nixternal: ubuntu is dropping it because it will be commercially supported
<Riddell> maco: it's not that clear
<nixternal> shouldn't this have been a KC decision?
<Riddell> nixternal: the trademark is owned by canonical, it's their say
<nixternal> alrighty then
<ScottK> nixternal: It's not a big deal I think.  Not my preference, but nothing to go to war over.
<jjesse> anything that is not commercially supported has to have a remix to it?
<nixternal> oh, I wasn't going to go to war over it...war doesn't solve a thing anyways
<nixternal> war is nothing more than a pissing contest :)
<ScottK> jjesse: It's complex and the decision is taken, so no point in dwelling on it.
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> jjesse: something like that.  for ubuntu and kubuntu anyway.  variants with more obscure names xubuntu et al are presumably not going to be mistaken for commercially supported
<maco> kubuntu is commercially supported?
<nixternal> maco: yup
<apachelogger> Riddell: that should be done via akonadi IMHO
<ScottK> maco: It is.  You can buy a support contract for it.
<Riddell> maco: sure
<ScottK> (from Canonical)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that way bookmarks could also be shared with chrome (via appropriate akoandi agent of course)
<nixternal> can we chose another word besides remix Riddell? something cooler?
<nixternal> if we can find a cooler word that is :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I suspect not
<maco> huh didnt know that. i figured just ubuntu wss
<maco> *was
<ScottK> nixternal: I asked and the trademark owner has very specific requirements.
<maco> wait
<nixternal> well then, I say we have a bit of fun with KNR then
<maco> xtian and muslim edition arent commercially supported are they?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that would require a lot of re-architecting of KDE bits, not trivial
<ScottK> maco: Muslim Edition is now Sabayon (I think, spelling may be wrong) for this reason
<maco> ScottK: er, no
<maco> ScottK: Sabayon is Gentoo-based and is a few years older
<ScottK> OK, there's one that's named something similar to that.
<rgreening> yup
<maco> i used it back in 2007
<ScottK> Right.  I think it's Sabilly
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, there are works towards enabling akonadi to be used with ubuntu one in some way, so in the long run making kbookmarks stored in akonadi is the better choice IMHO
<nixternal> i tried sabayon as well, cuz it was cool, but oh so slow
 * ScottK doesn't remember and doesn't have time to look it up.
<maco> ScottK: one L but yeh
<maco> nixternal: yes it is. and it refused to install on a 10GB partition
<nixternal> haha, nice
<maco> nixternal: requires a 15GB partition
<apachelogger> tsimpson: knotificationmanager seems to be using a whole lot different approach
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> worth a try
<tsimpson> I noticed the docs for QtDBus are rather lacking still, requiring underlying knowledge about DBus (which no sane person has)
<nixternal> haha
 * jtechidna is hoping that apachelogger will acquire 1337 DBus skillz from all this and do codec installation for kubuntu-notification-helper
<jtechidna> either that or I'd have to learn dbus :x
<nookie^> evening folks
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<apachelogger> oha!
 * apachelogger hugs tsimpson
<apachelogger> for some reason that works
<tsimpson> :)
<apachelogger> and I have no freaking clue why that code is any different -.-
<apachelogger> technically they should do exactly the same from what I read
<jtechidna> You know, making a KCM for kubuntu-notification-helper would be quite trivial, and 4 months is a long time. I'll put that next on my ToCode list.
<tsimpson> apachelogger: yeah, the doc even says "Signals are connected to by using the normal QObject::connect() function.", but that seems to just be lies
<Riddell> jtechidna: why does it need a KCM?
<nixternal> come on, dbus isn't all that hard now :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: nokia is telling lies I knew it! :P
<jtechidna> Riddell: so that you can re-enable notifications
<apachelogger> nixternal: not dbus, qtdbus
<apachelogger> dbus is all shiny and working
<nixternal> I scribbled up code that would do airplane mode over dbus, and then listen for changes made elsewhere and change icon/status respectively
<Riddell> jtechidna: mm, right
<jtechidna> we could tuck it in the existing toplevel notification KCM and a child KCM
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/D-Bus/Accessing_Interfaces#Asynchronous_Method_Calls_and_Signals
<apachelogger> We even use the standard QObject::connect method! This is accomplished by QDBusInterface using Qt's meta object system to dynamically add the signals the D-Bus interface advertises. Very slick!
<apachelogger> tsimpson: maybe one has to do extra magic to get that going?
<jtechidna> You know, KDE already has extensive settings for controlling notifications.
<jtechidna> It would probably be feasible to just use the current controls in the Notifications module
 * apachelogger aint got no idea what jtechidna is talking about :P
<apachelogger> I am working on applet <-> daemon interaction
<jtechidna> System Settings -> Notifications. You could modify notification settings for Kubuntu Notification Helper from there
<apachelogger> ah
<jtechidna> Sorry to switch subjects like that :)
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I am not sure that is easy to manipulate from outside the kcm
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> AS A C DEVELOPER I am against that :P
<apachelogger> if we do it independent from knotify we might save a few bytes here and there
<apachelogger> since we can abort event creation AND/OR prevent kdirwatching
<jtechidna> It's a tradeoff between a few bytes and using the existing architecture, if we can use it a tall.
<jtechidna> *at all
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you are a C developer? Shame on you, not adequate for the 21st century anymore :)
<apachelogger> well, I always was obsessed with performance, and C embrassed that obsession :D
<apachelogger> jtechidna: that is not the existig architecture
<apachelogger> jtechidna: for how the event stuff was designed there is no existing architecture
<apachelogger> which is exactly using as little resources as possible
<apachelogger> which requires that events do not get created when not needed and that dirs are not watched when not needed
<tsimpson> most of the time I see QDBusInterface being used in kdelibs is just for call()
<tsimpson> even solid/solid/backends/hal/haldevice.cpp uses .connection().connect()
<apachelogger> tsimpson: well, I need to listen :D
<apachelogger> well, lets go with connection connect then!
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> it seems somehow recursive, since that approach defines the interfacy twice
<Riddell> Quintasan: bug 484802 uploaded, hopefully it'll get approved soon for karmic-proposed then we need to test and it'll get moved to -updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484802 in Ubuntu Karmic "SRU: Parley fails to initialize Python scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484802
<Riddell> Quintasan: can you add a test case to the bug too?  "start app, it complains.  install update, start app, it doesn't"
<Riddell> something like that
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I tell you the documentation on qt dbus is one big PITA
 * apachelogger aint got no clue how to make that work with arguments
<tsimpson> have you read http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.5/intro-to-dbus.html (completely useless)
<Quintasan> Riddell: should I add it as a comment? I can't find any link to edit the bug description :/
<jtechidna> Time to go home; be back in a bit.
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I noticed its uselessness and did not read it :P
<apachelogger> there isnt even a freaking reference example
 * apachelogger wouldnt care about the documentation if there was at least some example code
<tsimpson> yeah, a noticeable absence of examples
<tsimpson> maybe the Qt devs don't even know how to use QtDBus...
<Riddell> Quintasan: comment is fine
<apachelogger> tsimpson: lol
<Quintasan> oh, that would be huge failure :D
<apachelogger> tsimpson: maybe the connection.connect stuff only works because it does not fiddle with arguments
<Quintasan> Riddell: done, should I do something else?
<Riddell> Quintasan: just for it to be approved then find someone to test it
<Riddell> Quintasan: probably won't get approved until next week, UDS being on this week
<tsimpson> apachelogger: there is an overloaded connect() which accepts a "signature"
<tsimpson> I'm guessing that's in dbus format
<Riddell> jussi01: please unsilence ubotu now in -stanford
<apachelogger> tsimpson: what would a signature be?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: you can usually see it with introspection
<apachelogger> <arg type="v" name="path" />
<apachelogger> that translates to a QDBusVariant but oh well
<tsimpson> so the signature is "v" *I think*
 * apachelogger shall blog about good documentation soonish
 * apachelogger also doesnt find it funny how often the ubuntuone auth stuff runs into segfault
<apachelogger> tsimpson: no luck with "v"
<apachelogger> same result as with non connection.connect (i.e. no result at all)
<apachelogger> if it even was whining or somethin :|
 * tsimpson has no idea
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I blame it all on that variant junk
<Tm_T> 2135.16 < CIA-45> mueller * r1052100 kjs/branches/KDE/4.3/kdelibs/kjs/dtoa.cpp: fix array overrun (CVE-2009-0689)
<tsimpson> CVE-2009-0689
<ubottu> The gdtoa (aka new dtoa) implementation in gdtoa/misc.c in libc in FreeBSD 6.4 and 7.2, NetBSD 5.0, and OpenBSD 4.5 allows context-dependent attackers to cause a denial of service (application crash) or possibly have unspecified other impact via a large precision value in the format argument to a printf function, related to an "array overrun." (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-0689)
<tsimpson> good bot
<Tm_T> also that went to 3.5
<Tm_T> (and other 4.x branches)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: oh, interesting, so that shouldn't affect us
<tsimpson> apparently not
<apachelogger> tsimpson, Riddell: if someone wants to poke at the dbus stuff http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde I add a README that should (I think) describe all the steps necessary to get the prototype going
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> tsimpson: http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde/blobs/master/src/ubuntuoneapplication.cpp
<apachelogger> line 34
<apachelogger> connect actually works
<apachelogger> so that supports my theory that something about the qdbusvariant is ugly
<tsimpson> strange
<apachelogger> very much so
<apachelogger> anyhow, if we can get the variant sorted, we just need to implement the auth
<Quintasan> "Jest git" would mean "It's great" in
<Quintasan> polish
<Quintasan> so Git is great :P
<ScottK> Git is greatly complex
<Riddell> ScottK: LucidNetbookPackaging updated, slight changes to Code Changes and Migration
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Looking
<ScottK> Riddell: Love it. Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: a GMCS? :D I'm an ABH2
<nixternal> aviation boatswain's mate right?
<nixternal> yup, GMCS, though I still say GMGCS as I am an old school gunner
<nixternal> I specialize in Guns and not Missiles
<DarkwingDuck> Yes. I worked Crash and Smash on the carrier when I was there.
<nixternal> oh fun...what are you doing down in san dog? attached to a squadron/ship?
<nixternal> I was stationed there in coranado for 6 months way back when
<DarkwingDuck> Oh sweet, thats where I work now. I live in the point loma area
<nixternal> nice...you work in seal beach?
<nixternal> or just the main san dog base?
<DarkwingDuck> I work for the command structure. So I have work on all 8 installations that fall under NB Coronado
<nixternal> nice
<DarkwingDuck> to include San Clemente Island
<DarkwingDuck> Hey, a couple of things I wanted to talk to you about.
<nixternal> go for it
<DarkwingDuck> The structure of the docs going into Lucid
<DarkwingDuck> How did you want to change it?
<DarkwingDuck> or, rather it changed
<nixternal> the structure will be similar to what it is now...instead of docs it will be topics....I am thinking for netbook, maybe we add a netbook directory in the root of kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* that sounds good. Because it built off the main system I'll just have to write docs for interface changes
<DarkwingDuck> Also, that e-mail you sent out brought up a question. Do we currently have any translators working on the docs?>
<nixternal> just the various translation teams in LP...when we commit a new set of docs, all of the translators get an email letting them know...and they go and translate as necessary
<jjesse> nixternal: we would need to add DarkwingDuck to ubuntu-core-doc to get him commit writes to kubuntu-docs
<jjesse> i was thinking of almost junking the whole lp:kubuntu-docs branch and sort of starting from scratch
<nixternal> that's what I am doing now
<nixternal> just a replacement...of course not junking so we don't lose commit logs
<DarkwingDuck> heh, one of these days I'll get around to putting together my membership package :s
 * apachelogger is wondering whether tsimpson can get one of the certified qt developers to checkout the problem :P
<neversfelde> bug 486030 needs a review, it is my first merge, so I am not really shure, if I did all right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486030 in amarok "amarok 2.2.1: new changes from Debian Unstable require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486030
<ulysses__> jjesse: what do you think about bug 460352?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460352 in ubuntu-translations "Please update kubuntu-docs translation templates in Launchpad" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460352
<jjesse> ulysses__ sorry i don't know much about translations
<ulysses__> so they aren't neccessary in the kubuntu-docs package?
<Quintasan> omfg, I have fixed packagekit for Shaman2 :O
<jussi01> Quintasan: o.O
<jussi01> Quintasan: you "fixed" packagekit?
<jussi01> o.O
<Quintasan> no :D
<Quintasan> there is Shaman2 in playground laying with broken PackageKit support
<Quintasan> The change was very trivial, but it still reports errors with dbus, at least it compiles
<Quintasan> after "fix" OFC
 * apachelogger notes that dbus is the more important part :P
<neversfelde> mhh, better not use debcommit after a merge :)
<apachelogger> better merge from debian's packaging repo :P
<apachelogger> will make the log look nicy
<ulysses__> jjesse: you don't have to know much about translations, you must put them into the kubuntu-docs, and *not* in Lucid, *now*, in Karmic
<apachelogger> nixternal is in my google reader \o/
<nixternal> what did I do?
<apachelogger> get intervud
<nixternal> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal have you seen the new Navy uniforms?
<nixternal> no I haven't
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> looking now
<nixternal> welcome to the coast guard
<nixternal> interesting...the new women's uniform looks like the old maturnity uniform
<nixternal> ie. shirt untucked, no gig line
<DarkwingDuck> The Blue cammies? We look like Jungle Smurfs
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> oh wow, they look super silly
<nixternal> but I guess you blend in with the water now when you fall in :)
<DarkwingDuck> And I have a khaki shirt :/
<nixternal> man overboard!
<nixternal> where is he?
<DarkwingDuck> NO kidding
<nixternal> optional "no-shine" boot
<nixternal> wow, the navy has gotten lazy
<apachelogger> lazyness is the key to true enlightenment
<DarkwingDuck> I will NEVER wear the scuffed boot.
<apachelogger> look at me, I am all enlightened due to all the lights in my room, yet I am also all lazy
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah, and they are 115 bucks a set
<nixternal> so do <e7 wear khakis now?
<nixternal> ahh, at least the dress whites are still bell-bottomed
<DarkwingDuck> Yes. Or Cammies
<nixternal> I still wear my old dungarees..real pants...jeans with sweet bell bottoms
<nixternal> and the flat pockets
<DarkwingDuck> Yup! and there are still a god awful load of buttons on the blues
<nixternal> there will always be the god awful load of buttons :)
<DarkwingDuck> And that really sucks if you need quick access
<nixternal> you gotta learn how to do it man
<nixternal> you don't replace the button backs with velcro?
<nixternal> leave one button good, the rest are velcro
<nixternal> except for inspection of course
<DarkwingDuck> yup yup
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol
<DarkwingDuck> i do... till senior checks
 * apachelogger falls over
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> what did I do?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sometime I think you should be out masccot
<apachelogger> just imagine
<apachelogger> what a life that would be
 * apachelogger could certainly be a mascot
<apachelogger> but for the time being I better go out and do some socializing before I drown in all them fancy C code here
<Quintasan> masKot
<Quintasan> :3
<nixternal> i got out in 2008, i don't ever remember this new uniform stuff
<nixternal> ahh, summer of 2008 is when it started
 * apachelogger puts on his darth vader costume and goes out for some socializing
<nixternal> right when I got out
<DarkwingDuck> You retire?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> 35 years old :)
<DarkwingDuck> How long did you do?
<nixternal> retired after 18 years in from the reserves, so I don't get to touch any money for another 30 years :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm in you branch, merging your code :3
<nixternal> it was useless for me to stay in for 2 more as I maxed out on points and I was never going to make MC in the reserves
<DarkwingDuck> ahh reserves?
<DarkwingDuck> You do any Active time?
<nixternal> yeah, I got booted off active duty in 1998 after Clinton closed the GMG and GMM ratings into a general GM rating
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh Dang
<nixternal> I could have stayed active duty if I wanted to switch rates to a Sea Bee
<nixternal> did 7 years active duty
<nixternal> if I would have hit the 10 year mark, I would have been golden...but I was in the half-way spot w/o tenure
<nixternal> looking at the pics on navy.mil of the Maersk deal...the maersk captain is shaking the hand of one of my old GM's that worked for me, GM3 Schwoops, and right next to him is GM3 Drinkwater
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what code? what branch?
<nixternal> that is cool as hell, though I am guessing they are at least GM2's now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ubuntuone-client-kde
 * apachelogger is producing like 500 sloc in like 3 different languages per day.. hard to keep track
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ah, go fix the dbus!
<apachelogger> dbus dbus dbus!
<Quintasan> I wanted a Dropbox client but I don't give a damn what I use as long as it works
 * apachelogger suddenly disappears
<Quintasan> I'm no good at coding, I can only break your code :O
<DarkwingDuck> I'm up for First in March
<nixternal> I was given 3rd out of a school, made 2nd my first time, made 1st my first time, got busted dating a marine officer, got busted down to 2nd, then made 1st again just a few months later
<DarkwingDuck> Heh. Was an E-1 out of school. Made 3rd first up. the first 4 times I took 2nd it was mathematically impossible to advance.
<nixternal> how many points are you taking into your e6 exam?
<nixternal> if they even do points still
<DarkwingDuck> Um, 2 NAMs, 3 FLOCs and 2 Good Conducts... 15?
<DarkwingDuck> they don't do point for warfare devices anymore
<nixternal> good deal...how overmanned is ABH these days?
<DarkwingDuck> ROFLMAO Really bad
<nixternal> ya, 15 sounds a bit low then :)
<DarkwingDuck> I think last march they advanced 2%
<nixternal> I was stationed at the ABH heaven after my first 6 sea tours, Patuxent River, MD
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe I did 65 months on the USS Ronald Reagan
<nixternal> I was lucky, I stayed on my same ship for 6 years... DDG 993 USS Kidd
<nixternal> I got to go back and do decom on it as I was one of its longest lasting visitors :)
<nixternal> the gun mount in the museum has my name on it which is really cool....forward mk45 is all mine!
<nixternal> so now, unless the Chinese fill in the marks, my name is all over their ship :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm a plank owner for her. That is sweet
<DarkwingDuck> [14:08:50] <ulysses__> can somebody do something with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/460352
<DarkwingDuck> [14:08:52] <ubot4`> Launchpad bug 460352 in ubuntu-translations "Please update kubuntu-docs translation templates in Launchpad" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460352 in ubuntu-translations "Please update kubuntu-docs translation templates in Launchpad" [High,Confirmed]
<fale> Hi
<loadus> Riddell: Are you busy?
<loadus> I was looking for the full list of KDE icon names, and the funky infopage said to ask from you for an URL to the list :)
<ScottK> Anyone using Quassel with postgresql?
<fale> loadus: guess Riddell is ide ;)
<loadus> aye, well, it's not horribly important ...
<DarkwingDuck> Quassel yes. postresql, I don't think I am
<ScottK> If you didn't set it up, you aren't using postgresql
<tsimpson> ScottK: jussi01 does
<jussi01> ScottK: I am, yes
<ScottK> jussi01: Could you do us a HowTo on switching?
<ScottK> jussi01: I find http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki/PostgreSQL is very Gentoo specific and we need one that'll work for our users.
<jussi01> ScottK: definately not. I have no idea, it was too long ago and egs had to ssh into my box and fix everything...
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Anyone else?
<jussi01> ScottK: I might be able to, but at the moment I cant even contemplate anything... cmon, youve seen me today...
<ScottK> jussi01: Certainly.  Not a rush item.
<nixternal> ScottK: when I tried quassel I believe I used postgresql instead of mysql...there are docs out there already to do that though
<ScottK> nixternal: Probably not since Quassel doesn't have a mysql back end.
<nixternal> well whatever the default isn't then
<nixternal> err, is I meant
<ScottK> sqlite
 * nixternal doesn't use gui stuff :p
<ScottK> Riddell: I updated the kubuntu-netbook spec a bit (added another upgrade issue).  I think it's ready for approval (please set priority too).
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, smarter: Heads up, I moved some files around/modified the buildsystem of knh. You'll probably have to make clean/make
<JontheEchidna> also, KCM stub
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-21
<Riddell> loadus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/oxygen-icon-theme/filelist
<loadus> Riddell: Thanks muchos
<Riddell> neversfelde: that'll be koffice 2.1.0 tars
<rgreening> Riddell: ping\
<rgreening> Riddell: did you approve JontheEchidna's upload of the touchpad config?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what's the package called?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: kcm-touchpad, I've not seen it be accepted yet
<rgreening> Riddell: said he would go and accept it....
<neversfelde> Riddell: build started
 * rgreening shouts RIDDELL!!!
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> no hurry, we still have like 3 months before feature freeze :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: i want to install it :)
<rgreening> haha
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm?
<rgreening> :P
 * rgreening pokes Riddell with a big stick.. yep, he's alive
<ryanakca> If someone with packaging experience has time and interest and an IPv6 connection, could they simultaneously help me with a package split and test Kobby (lambda.ryanak.ca port 6523).
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, this kcm-touchpad has inconsistent licencing
<Riddell> it has a copy of the GPL 2 but the .cpp and .h files are MIT
 * JontheEchidna thought that was BSD
<Riddell> it's more like MIT or X11 http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll reject this, please change debian/copyright to say that it's GPL 2 (since that's what we have to assume from the inclusion of the file) except for the files which are whatever it is
<Riddell> and you should change the last line not to say BSD
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would this be acceptable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/323938/
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/lDjIIA.html
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Awake?
<Daskreech> Hmm weird I'm using konqueror to read an article about Kubuntu that's complaining that Konqueror can't load the site
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> Slashsdot takes 7 minutes to load?
<Daskreech> Dolphin not auto updating is true
<claydoh> Daskreech: link? I need something to read, bored here ")
<Daskreech> claydoh: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/11/review-kde-one-year-later.html
<Daskreech> Curses!
<Daskreech> apachelogger: as regards to your musing on what Kubuntu should be in terms of providing what is needed for the user. I just had a look at the Perfect Kubuntu Desktop 9.10 setup and the first steps are to replace nearly all the KDE apps
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: That's why I keep KDE3 around... :)
 * kb9vqf ducks
<kb9vqf> slashdot takes 10 seconds to load in KDE3's Konqueror
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I just learned about the Project Timelord, so how can I get started helping out here :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks good
<nixternal> jjesse and DarkwingDuck: I have created a bzr branch under my personal +junk in LP. I will send out an email to the both of you with details... if you can please, do not commit nor plan to commit to lp:kubuntu-docs, as I would like to wipe it out this weekend and upload my proposed changes if you guys approve of the new layout....I have the build system working already, and all docs are empty right now...which means we will be writing f
<DarkwingDuck> writing f... :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you need to make your name a bit easier to find...thankfully you used it in your GPG key :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, that and the whois on darkwingduck.org are the only ways to find my name
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, I don't think I have access to commit to kubuntu-docs unless you added me...
<nixternal> you will have it soon enough
<nixternal> I need to figure out just how to go about doing so...I think I have the powers, I just want to be clear there is nothing I need to do ahead of time
<nixternal> you have mail btw :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah. My BB just freaked out
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah, I get email 24/7
<nixternal> my BB has been dead quiet
<nixternal> I like it when it is like that
<DarkwingDuck> agreed
<DarkwingDuck> 30E76E19
<nixternal> ok, so as soon as jjesse and you yay/nay the proposed stuff, I can get it in lp:kubuntu-docs and procede to kicking some doc butt for Lucid
<nixternal> is that supposed to make something easy for BB users? the pin that is, besides the chat tool?
<nixternal> I can't even remember how to find my pin :)
<DarkwingDuck> Vice giving out a phone number. YOu can text via PIN as I don't use the chat
<DarkwingDuck> Options>status
<nixternal> ahh, there it is
<nixternal> 302A16ED
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: +1
<DarkwingDuck> It's a bit simpler then it was but, it doesn't lack structure.
<DarkwingDuck> You can find things a bit better IMO
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> ya, the old package has a lot of cruft left over when all of the docs (ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu...) were all build from one source
<nixternal> s/build/built/
<nixternal> I just realized my template has identation, and I am not a fan of indentation because of all the years I have worked on KDE docs
<nixternal> do you use indentation when writing documentation?
<nixternal> I think jjesse tends to as well, and 2 > 1 :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not a fan as I get lost.
<nixternal> ooh, so we win then :)
<DarkwingDuck> I think it's left over from my bad PERL programming days
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> groovy, I will fix that before I do a final commit
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<DarkwingDuck> For the netbook side I'll find and add the differences  into the one XML document.
<DarkwingDuck> I think just the variation of the GUI is the main issue
<DarkwingDuck> But, I want to branch out form there and be a full on Kubuntu doc guy
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, off to play hockey then to bed.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: oh ya, I figured that once you got the netbook stuff at least there, then you would be helping elsewhere with the docs
<nixternal> I just committed into my +junk branch the modeline changes for indentation for emacs, vim, and kate
<nixternal> and on that note, it is time to lay down and try to fall asleep
<Peace-> mm
<Tm_T> nn
<Peace-> mplayerthumbs installed by default?
<Peace-> why it's not installed like on sabayon
<Tm_T> how is that installed in Sabayon then?
<Peace-> i have a live cd of sabayon
<Peace-> and by default there is
<Peace-> so dolphin can do video audio preview
<Tm_T> Peace-: hmm, sorry but what you are asking exactly? you lost me there
<Peace-> it not a question... properly
<Peace-> it's why on kubuntu is missing a lots of stuff
<Peace-> i mean partition manager for example
<Peace-> why on dolphin search bar is not shown
<Peace-> by default and why up buttons is not shown
<Peace-> everytime i have to install kubuntu and make a lots of work to get it
<Peace-> is not this timelord channel?
<Peace-> and this fucking Nepomuck and stringi kubuntu 9.10 Strigi service failed to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem
<Peace-> everytime i have to fix it
<Tm_T> Peace-: please no cursing
<Tm_T> Peace-: also I should remind that many developers are in UDS, that means they are sleeping now (or should be)
<Peace-> Tm_T: well maybe you right but it's very sad that this distro had so much problem
<Tm_T> Peace-: hmmm, true that, though I haven't noticed others having those problems you mention
<Peace->  Tm_T mplayerthumbs is installed by default on your system?
<Tm_T> Peace-: not that I know
<Peace-> Tm_T: and networking problem like always asking for passwornd on wifi network?
<Peace-> kdenlive that doesn't work properly with intel card with the "stable video driver "
<Peace-> you have to fix libdrm2 and other 2 packages because if you keep the stable driver kdenlive doesn't shown magnetic arrows
<Peace-> and quassel ? that doens't work like konversation then...
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<Peace-> quassel simply doesn't work well
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<Peace-> have you tried quassel and then konversation?
<Peace-> just try it
<Peace-> and omg i will never go back to quassel
<Peace-> unconfortable
<Peace-> and with a lots of bug for me
<Peace-> i mean omg i can't read well what the people write
<Peace-> expecially if it is a long sentence
<Peace-> i have just removed it
<Peace-> and dolphin with the video preview...
<Peace-> omg it's pity
<Tm_T> Peace-: I haven't noticed anyone other complaining that Quassel doesn't work
<Peace-> Tm_T: quassel omg i will install it onemore time only to get some screenshot of its stupid bugs
<Peace-> that make me hate it
<Peace-> well to work it works but not properly like konversation
<Peace-> konversation is like k3b
<Tm_T> Peace-: how it works better
<Peace-> Tm_T: are you using it ?
<Tm_T> Peace-: no I'm not, that's why I'm asking
<Peace-> it's not mature
<Peace-> i can't understand why it get included on kubuntu iso when there was konversation
<Tm_T> so how it is not mature?
<Peace-> Tm_T: for example like i said it doesn t show properly long sentence
<Tm_T> Peace-: then I wonder others haven't complained about it
<Peace-> it doesn't support away status by default
<Tm_T> doesn't support?
<Peace-> yeah i mean it was so funny write /away
<Peace-> and get nothing by quassel
<Tm_T> nothing? you mean your nick didn't change?
<Peace-> no hahahah
<Tm_T> what then you did expect?
<Peace-> my nick changed into away status?
<Tm_T> ... that should be default? over my dead body
<Tm_T> really, that whould be really bad default
<Peace-> that's i mean when it's not mature
<Tm_T> sorry I don't follow you again
<Tm_T> can you explain me clearly what was expected behaviour and what was different in results
<Peace-> why i have to spend a lots of time to set a new software when there is another that do everything you need by default
<Peace-> now i will write /away
<Tm_T> yes?
<Peace-> so i get the away status
<Tm_T> yes?
<Peace-> do the same on quassel and it doesn't work
<Peace-> .
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<Peace-> are you kidding me?
<Tm_T> if you do "/away I'm gone" you get away status with "I'm gone" right?
<Peace-> like i imaged i waste of time
<Peace-> i will do the same like always...i will use remastersys to create my own ultimate kubuntu iso
<Peace-> made for who use kde normally
<Tm_T> Peace-: maybe you just need to repost your issues when some other is here, as I apparently cannot get my brains running today
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what it does is overly stupid
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ah, was meant for someone else, sry :)
 * apachelogger is not completely awake it seems
<fale> qt4.6rc1 has been released, but it seems that lucid is still with b1. someone is working on it?
<fale> Riddell: I was thinking about backporting the new debhelper (and I'm doing it). Do you think it could go into backports? In this way it should be easy backporting from lucid
<fale> JontheEchidna: I think rekonq should have as: build-depends quilt
<fale> JontheEchidna: sorry, it already has it :)
<neversfelde> maco: there is a new upstream minitube bugfix release, I uploaded that to revu
 * apachelogger should be learning for exam next week but feels like fixing that dbus stuff in ubuntuone
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom!!!! I need a qt dbus master
<apachelogger> where to get one?
<Sput> look into your closet maybe?
<prince_of_boredo> hello
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger hugs Sput
 * Sput rehugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> if you cant get something out of the closet, why not send the whole thing
<apachelogger> SLOT(UploadStarted(QDBusMessage))
<apachelogger> interestingly enough that seems to be triggering the slot
 * fale is backporting qt4.6
<fale> apachelogger: in lucid there is qt4.6b1 :(
<apachelogger> fale: I would suppose someone needs to update it ;)
<fale> apachelogger: I think it too ;)
<fale> apachelogger: my dput can not upload more than ~20mb :(
<fale> apachelogger: is possible to upload not as ftp?
<apachelogger> fale: I dont think so
<fale> apachelogger: I see.. thank I'll wait for someone who has better connettivity :)
 * apachelogger finds that rather awful anyway, uploads should be done via sftp
<apachelogger> fale: I can upload
 * apachelogger doesnt need any bandwith while haxx0ring the dbus :P
<fale> that would be cool :)
<apachelogger> ClientApplet(5394) Applet::UploadStarted: (QVariant(QString, "/home/me/Ubuntu One/foo6") )
<apachelogger> ClientApplet(5394) Applet::UploadStarted: QString
<apachelogger> ClientApplet(5394) Applet::UploadStarted: "/home/me/Ubuntu One/foo6"
<fale> dput works with ftp or sftp?
<apachelogger> Sput: srsly, you are ze awesomest dood ever
<apachelogger> fale: technically dput works with just about anything, its just that the incoming server only support ftp
<Sput> apachelogger: what did I do!
<apachelogger> fale: anyhow, where would I dget from?
<apachelogger> Sput: you made me realize the obvious :P
<Sput> hehe :)
<fale> apachelogger: I see :( than my ISP cuts the ftp connections :s
<Sput> I have no idea how, but whatever turns your boat, as they say
<fale> apachelogger: debian has it: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=experimental&section=all
<apachelogger> fale: I suppose we need to merge though?
 * JontheEchidna thinks Lex79 may have already been doing the 4.6 rc1 merge/update
<fale> apachelogger: I guess the .orig.tar.gz would be the same, isn't it?
<fale> oh, cool :)
<JontheEchidna> Not totally certain, but you may want to check with him unless you just like practicing :P
<fale> JontheEchidna: filed a couple of bugs for backports :)
<apachelogger> Sput: my closet door doesnt open that easily, much like a safe as I noticed yesterday whilest being drunk, and that lead me to consider stealing a safe rather than opening it onsight
<apachelogger> i.e. I wasnt able to obtain a qdbusmessage's content right away, so I just call-by-reference the qdbusmessage object and break it inside a function
<apachelogger> which is pretty ingenious and pretty obviuos at the same time
<fale> JontheEchidna: the point is that I cannot upload that much, than someone else (apachelogger) should do that... than would be better to don't do multiple time the same thing :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah... I feel your pain. My ISP does similarly
<fale> JontheEchidna: that's ugly :(
<Sput> apachelogger: I like how you think :)
<JontheEchidna> technically I can upload more than 20 MB, but the chances of things failing gets higher the bigger the size of the package
<Sput> glad to have been of service
<JontheEchidna> For large packages it just stops before uploading the last byte
<Sput> your ISPs suck :)
<apachelogger> Sput: I might still have a bit alcohol in my blood, thinking about it it was weird thinking :D
<fale> JontheEchidna: I tried a dosens times with boost (~25mb) and have always failed :(
<fale> JontheEchidna: yes, I have the same last-byte problem :(
<fale> JontheEchidna: wouldn't be enough to activate sftp?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know how to do that
 * fale was going to die when he saw that launchpad sent him 3 mails thinking that the qt backported has failed :S
<fale> JontheEchidna: is a server option
<fale> is possible to put a patch during the backport?
<apachelogger> fale: possible but not very much liked
<apachelogger> the patch should be applied to lucid I suppose
<fale> apachelogger: the point is that if I backport 4.6 it will ovrewrite 4.5, while it could be usefull to stay into a different path
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> just came to think of it
<apachelogger> arent we in the process of establishing a spec that actually suggest backporting qt is bad?
<fale> apachelogger: mmm really? why? ehre?
<fale> *where?
<apachelogger> bad experience
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy
<apachelogger> Major Qt versions will not be put in -proposed, -updates, or -backports
<fale> for that reason I thought that was better to change path... but if there is a direct policy... np... it will wait until 10.04
<apachelogger> weeeeeeh
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot055.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> fale: well, trust me, changing path is even more risk
<fale> I see
 * ScottK waves.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for noticing the updates policy
<ScottK> Dunno if everyone heard, but we did get agreement from Canonical for Kubuntu 10.04 to be LTS.
<ScottK> Also Ayatana had a meeting with the plasma team on some things they want to do and it seems there is very good agreement.
 * ScottK is going to shut down now to pack up and get to the airport.
<neversfelde> Riddell: I uploaded koffice to the ninja ppa and prepared the news for kubuntu.org. I will do some upgrade tests now and then I'll have to leave and will be offline till saturday.
<jtechidna> apachelogger: woaha, kewl
<neversfelde> Riddell: upgrade test went fine
<dailystruggle> general question-- what do I call my desktop if I have kde and gnome mixed? "working"
<Peace-> dailystruggle: messed up?
<dailystruggle> but it works great
<dailystruggle> I just have a longer list of credits
<apachelogger> jtechidna: feel free to hack around a bit :P
<apachelogger> dailystruggle: woah, must be hardcore to use plasma for the desktop and gnome-panel for the panel
<Sput> wurgh
<Peace-> anyone here knows how to modifiy the dolphin configuration file to get filter bar shown by default
<Peace-> for every users?
<apachelogger> Peace-: remove present config, open dolphin, add bar, quit dolphin, use nu config
<neversfelde> Peace-: add FilterBar=true
<dailystruggle> actually I use cairo dock and kde for start and gnome for some random
<dailystruggle> items
<apachelogger> dont understand
<apachelogger> anyhow
<dailystruggle> thats ok not textbook setup
<apachelogger> time to introduce an apachelogger class we can use across kubuntuware :P
<dailystruggle> I use for public displays and very durable
<dailystruggle> some issues when new user account created  but for display only
<dailystruggle> like they say "this is a test, only a test, in case this actually happens please contact someone smart to help you"
<dailystruggle> I think the wise thing for me is to install and show people basic how to- then show them the pay support channels
<dailystruggle> that sound right ??
<Guest70451> проблемы не как не могу заканектится через кубунту. не как не находит сети
<Peace-> neversfelde: thank y apachelogger thank you too i was missing [General]
<Peace-> :)
<Quintasan> Nightrose: how can I help with NEON?
<Nightrose> Quintasan: \o/ apachelogger will know what needs doing exactly
<Nightrose> i'll be greatful to eternity if you help with that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping * over 9000 times
 * Nightrose really really needs amarok trunk again
<apachelogger> well, thank you
 * apachelogger just got lost in the casting insanity here
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> did I ever mention how neon is built on my account :P
<Nightrose> time to get it away from there i guess
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go checkout the neon branch somewhere on launchpad
<Nightrose> honestly neon is important for kubuntu
<Nightrose> it would be good to get it back
<apachelogger> const QDBusArgument &operator>>(const QDBusArgument &argument, QMap<QString, QString> &map)
<apachelogger> that is so not going to work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/multimedia/amarok/supplementary_scripts/neon/?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: launchpad
<Quintasan> ahh
<Quintasan> got it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> somewhere in the code there is some definition for what name and email it uses to sign stuff
<apachelogger> then you need to add a project-neon config to your dput uploading to some ppa
<apachelogger> and then you need to switch all occurances of jaunty to karmic
<apachelogger> then invoke ./amarok.rb all and see where that gets you
<ScottK> Just for the record: t-mobile hotspot service login page works in Konqueror, but not Firefox.
<apachelogger> oh and you need to copy a crap load of packages from the project-neon ppa
<apachelogger> most importantly the -cdbs and -tools packages
<Daskreech> apachelogger: WHoot! :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are you sure you didn't use some monkey coding tricks in there? can't find anything apart from ssh+svn
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> got it
<Daskreech> Anyone on KDE 4.3.3 has Phonon working?
<Daskreech> lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so: undefined symbol: <blahblahblah>
<Daskreech> I'm seeing a few instances of it pop up on the net
<tsimpson> phonon seems to be working fine here
<tsimpson> Daskreech: what symbol is undefined?
<Daskreech> Umm hold on let me pull up the search
<Daskreech> undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei
<tsimpson> that looks like a Qt function
<tsimpson> do you have a custom Qt install?
<Daskreech> undefined symbol: _ZN18QNetworkProxyQueryC1ERK4QUrlNS_9QueryTypeE
<Daskreech> Nope
<Daskreech> At least none I installed
<ScottK> Daskreech: What Qt are you using?
<Daskreech> Though my last update did install mostly Qt stuff
<ScottK> From which PPA?
<Daskreech> KDE 4.3.3 experimental I would suppose
<Daskreech> 4.6.0~rc1
<Daskreech> 4.5.3really4.5.2 is in the normal repos
<ScottK> That's a sign you are running something built against Qt 4.6 beta that wasn't rebuilt for RC 1.
<ScottK> All that stuff in the Experimental repo needs to be rebuilt.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ Can you find a minion for this?  I'm about to get on a plane.
 * apachelogger is lost in casting
<ScottK> Daskreech: That's the problem ^^^.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: stop playing with the neon, experimental is broken!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/git/ubuntuone-client-kde/src/applet.cpp:89: error: ‘qDBusRegisterMetaType’ was not declared in this scope
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> they wanna screw with my head
<apachelogger> but not with me, no sir!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kay, whatever, and what's with the dput config?
 * apachelogger better gets some tea before he starts randomly including stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: either you change the entry in neon or you add an appropriate section to your dput config
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's in the file with DEBNAME or somewhere else?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: btw, I had to create FindLibKNotificationItem-1.cmake in cmake/modules/ to compile the code (it's not in our packages)
<tsimpson> also our /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPhonon.cmake does not find phonon
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm, I found it, it will put stuff into my ppa :P
<jjesse-netbook_> DarkwingDuck: ok on netbook youcan send me ping
<Quintasan> oh man how I'd like to have working Shaman instead of using KPK :/
<ScottK> QT_ZLIB_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)  NOTFOUND <--- Cmake issue or missing depends?
<ScottK> Flight boarding, so see you all later.
<apachelogger> tsimpson: oh, forgot to git add the findlibknotificationitem
<Daskreech> Bye ScottK
<apachelogger> I'm casting in the rain, I'm casting in the rain, what a glorious feeling I am happy again
<apachelogger> if only the casting was successful :|
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse-netbook, what is your email address?
<jjesse-netbook> jjesse @ gmail dot com
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I just presented Project Timelord at the Swiss Karmic Release Party :)
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm who do i ask about fixing my @ubuntu.com email?  apparently its not working
<DarkwingDuck> I'll forward to you what nixternal and I were emailing back and forth last night. Unless he already did.
<Daskreech> jjesse-netbook: Actually gmail isn't working for me
<jjesse-netbook> i think he did but forward it on anyways :)
<DarkwingDuck> About the new doc structure?
<jjesse-netbook> you tried to send it to my gmail address and it bounced back?
<DarkwingDuck> I tried ubuntu.com and that got bounced.
<jjesse-netbook> ah dont know where @ubuntu.com is trying to foward to, wonder who i have to ask about that
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: it should be trying to go to your @gmail.com addy you have registered in LP
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: you silly, it seems you let your membership stuff expire
<jjesse-netbook> in ubuntu?
<nixternal> ubuntu and kubuntu
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm do i have o reapply and get voted on?
<dtchen> heh, I hope not. I had to go through it for Ubuntu.
<dtchen> and I have to go through it again. Meh.
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: were you ever a kubuntu-member? I don't see you anywhere in there
<jjesse-netbook> no idea
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: you expired from ubuntu membership a year ago :)
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<jjesse-netbook> why does netbook slow down so much when i have more then 3 tabs open in either firefox or arora
<nixternal> here you are, a leader of the community, and damnit, you aren't even a member :p
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm wonder where my ntoifciations are going then
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: try rekonq
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: desktop slows down when you do that too :)
<nixternal> I am really impressed with the latest rekonq
<jjesse-netbook> what ubuntu address sends out the notifications
<nixternal> notifications come from launchpad
<jjesse-netbook> yeahneed to figure out where gmail is sending them
<nixternal> my gmail used to send them to spam
<nixternal> they are like noreply@launchpad.net I think
<DarkwingDuck> I haven't even applied yet
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook: I can't believe you never did kubuntu-membership
<DarkwingDuck> I probably should LOL
<jjesse-netbook> i thought i did
<nixternal> 2 months of sustained contribs is all ya need
<DarkwingDuck> I figured after the end of the year working with you guys
<nixternal> you will be perfect then
<DarkwingDuck> between you guys and the work Ive been doing with my LoCo
<nixternal> I am on the RMB, so I will make sure I give you a -1 :p
<DarkwingDuck> *snickers* Dang it... I just make friends ALL over :P
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse-netbook> yay for that -1
<DarkwingDuck> oh bosh
<DarkwingDuck> why is my netbook being a *(&(*&#(ing pain?
<jjesse-netbook> applied for kubuntu members
<apachelogger> type end_dict_entry not a basic type
<apachelogger> dbus is quite the bitch TBH
<DarkwingDuck> does w3.org still have XML validation checkers?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> err, dunno about xml
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: we have an xml validator though
<nixternal> xmllint --noout --noent --postvalid foo.xml
<DarkwingDuck> built into the system or, a stand alone checker
<nixternal> xmllint is stand alone
<Daskreech> nixternal: What are the benefits of being a member?
<nixternal> and for KDE docs, it is even better...if you use Kate, there is an XML validation plugin, which you can also use with our docs, but it doesn't pick up some entities
<apachelogger> Mamarok: sweet, thx
<nixternal> Daskreech: email to jjesse@ubuntu.com won't bounce for one :)
<jjesse-netbook> nixternal:  gmail on rekonq is telling me my cookies are disabled but according to settings in reqonk they are enbaled
<nixternal> hrmm, oh
<nixternal> sounds like you might be using an older rekonq than what is in backports or updates
<nixternal> 0.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic2
<nixternal> that is the version I am using and it works great
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm dont know if i have backports enabled
<jjesse-netbook> backports for karmic?
<nixternal> ya, karmic-backports is where it is
<Peace-> anyone for koffice repo?
<Daskreech> Gmail is messed up
<Daskreech> It keeps teeling me my entity is too large
<Daskreech> 1/4 of the time gmail.google.com redirects to gmail.com
<Daskreech> Arh Google.com
 * apachelogger thinks that nixternal could really consult with some qt dev about the qdbusargument casting crap
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal. It wont allow my to branch the proposed docs list.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ya, that's cuz it is all mine :)
<nixternal> don't think you can branch other's +junk
<DarkwingDuck> well gee thanks :P
<nixternal> as soon as jjesse-netbook speaks up about the stuff, then it will be in lp:kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> I forwarded him the emails from last night.
<DarkwingDuck> although, i'm sure you did too.
<nixternal> ya, he got them
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm about to shut down my phone for a while.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> screw
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about some wine?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: excellent idea!
<Nightrose> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2009/11/21/kde-education-survey/ btw
 * apachelogger goes down stairs to get corkscrew
<Nightrose> ^if anyone is using kde-edu apps please fill that out
<DarkwingDuck> My name is not 'Computer Support' I do not like trouble shooting windows. and no, I will not use Win7. *sigh*
<ghostcube> i take a nice nahe riesling
<ghostcube> or kerner spätlese apachelogger
<ghostcube> :)
<jjesse-netbook> replied back, son waking up
<Daskreech> OK bye guys I'm off to the wedding
<nixternal> have fun
<apachelogger> hurr
<nixternal> you ok apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: cabernet merlot!
<nixternal> eww
<ghostcube> ok :)
<nixternal> mmm beer
<ghostcube> nah no beer
<apachelogger> pfff
<ghostcube> i take a cabernet
<DarkwingDuck> woot woot jjesse-netbook. Thanks
<nixternal> white lightning then
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: what timezone?
<apachelogger> nixternal: you drink your beer and find someone to fix the qdbusargument casting in http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde
<nixternal> Chicago Standard Time :)
 * apachelogger is just too stupid for that
<DarkwingDuck> :) Roger
<apachelogger> woosh, now that bottle was quite difficult to open
<apachelogger> what a drag
 * apachelogger pours Nightrose, ghostcube and himself each a glass
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL. My 4 year old is so funny.
<Nightrose> thx apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot057.png <-- browser bar after trying to fix casting
<DarkwingDuck> He was saying loop-de-loop. When I asked his what that was he said "A loop-de-loop is what happen when you go loop-de-loop."
<ghostcube> thx apachelogger :)
<ghostcube> cheers
<ghostcube> :
<apachelogger> nixternal: do we have a fix yet?
 * Nightrose hands a cookie to apachelogger and Quintasan for retweets
<Quintasan> domo
 * Quintasan noms the cookie
<nixternal> not yet...I was looking at the qt docs...it looks correct sort of according to the examples
<nixternal> only diff I noticed was 'arg >> foo.count >> foo.name;'
<apachelogger> nixternal: the documentation uses a custom struct
<apachelogger> whereas I use a qmap of 2 strings
<nixternal> that it does
<nixternal> hrmm
<apachelogger> nixternal: myabe related, qdbusviewer seems to be using variant_cast<QDBusArgument>(arg).currentSignature() to get the actual argument (which includes the string array), when I run currentSignature() on my arg it only spits out the dbus type
<apachelogger> not the type + array
<apachelogger> yet the array is inside the qdbusmessage as to be seen when sending the message to kDebug()
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, what is the problem when amarok stops playback after each song?
<nixternal> you look at qdbus.cpp?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: maybe QDBusVariant can't handle types it doesn't already know about, so with "a{ss}" (array of dict<string, string>), a QDBusVariant (which is basically a wrapped up QVariant) never gets created...
<tsimpson> that would also explain why qdbus never prints methods/signals with signatures it doesn't understand
<apachelogger> nixternal: nope
<nixternal> QDBusArgument arg = qvariant_cast<QDBusArgument>(v)      where v is (const QVariant &v)
<nixternal> trying to see how it is getting done elsewhere
<apachelogger> tsimpson: the suggests that if that would happen it just outputs another qdbusvariant
<tsimpson> QDBusVariant just inherits (privately) from QVariant
<apachelogger> i.e. it rescurses into qdbusvariant until it reaches some standard data type
<tsimpson> yes, it *should*
<tsimpson> but notice how qdbus never shows com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon.SignalError, probably because it has an argument of "a{ss}"
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pulseaudio or gstreamer
<tsimpson> but "qdbus com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon /status org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable.Introspect" shows it's there
<apachelogger> nixternal: btw
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/src/git/ubuntuone-client-kde/qtcreator-build$ qdbus com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<apachelogger> qdbus: I don't know how to display an argument of type 'a{ss}'
<apachelogger> I dont think qdbus is a good example to look at :)
<nixternal> ahaha, it won't show its ass
<apachelogger> qdbusviewer at least is able to display the content, though not cast it into a sensible data type
<apachelogger> nixternal: lol
<apachelogger> tsimpson: qdbus.cpp only got 450 lines, considering dbus supports recursive magic I doubt that is enough code to cover all the fancy stuff you can construct with dbus
 * apachelogger would think that qt provides sensible wrappers around the magic though -.-
<tsimpson> apachelogger: but if QDBusVariant could handle the types, they could just output it as a string or something
<apachelogger> it does not
<apachelogger> QDBusVariant is for storage really
<apachelogger> from manually processing QDBV you are supposed to somehow end up with a regular QV which then can be easily converted
<Quintasan> fcks, dont tell me debian netinstall witll pull GNOME
<nixternal> jjesse-netbook and DarkwingDuck: lp:kubuntu-docs is the new structure now :)  all empty docs..time to start fresh :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you have to start the appropriate install mode :P
<apachelogger> there is some alternative desktop stuff
<Quintasan> GRRR
<apachelogger> where you can select kde
<apachelogger> though by default it will install gnome
<apachelogger> cause ... you know
<apachelogger> gnu/linux
<apachelogger> and gnu doesnt consider kde free software
<Quintasan> so I'd better install just base system
<apachelogger> cause gnu is only considering gnu software free software
<Quintasan> too much Stallman there
<Peace-> kde?
<Peace-> is free
<Peace-> omg
<apachelogger> tell that to stallman
<Peace-> hahahhaa guy  kde is under gpl
<Peace-> and qt is under lgpl
<Quintasan> It shows like being a fcking FOSS zealot stops whole progress
<Peace-> what yoi need more
<apachelogger> Peace-: it's about more than the license
<Quintasan> ask Stallman
<apachelogger> you see, rms is a bit like a teenage girl
<Peace-> poor guy ignorance is a bad beast
<Quintasan> its like asking a dumb person why he/she is dumb
<Quintasan> ofc I don't mean that Stallman is dumb.
<Quintasan> He's hmm, eccentric?
<Peace-> Quintasan: i don't beleave stallman condiser kde not free softwar...
<Peace-> infact on opengnewsense you can compile kde
<Peace-> ....
<apachelogger> well
<Peace-> and opengnewsense is ubuntu less proprietary code.
<apachelogger> you remember the into of Amarok 1.4?
<Peace-> and opengnewsense it from fsf
<Peace-> it's
<apachelogger> matthias ettrich was wishing you a nice start with amarok 1.4
<apachelogger> we also asked rms for doing the intro, he did not feel comfortable doing it because amarok was using kde and kde is not free software (i.e. it is not gnome)
<Peace-> ok i don0t feed the trool
<apachelogger> real life story that is
<apachelogger> from back in the days when I was working for the wolf crew :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: maybe we should poke mr qtdbus (thiago)?
<apachelogger> though he is quite busy these days i have heared
<Sput> apachelogger: I thought mono is considered free software by gnu?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger doesnt really care what gnu thinks
 * apachelogger pours some more wine for Nightrose and ghostcube
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> so... is there actually good artwork on kde-look?
<apachelogger> there is random photographs that are called wallpapers while indeed my math notes make for a better wallpaper, there is bad gimpwork and there are probably illegal edited half-naked ladies or at least ladies with big boobs
<tsimpson> apachelogger: welcome to the internet
<apachelogger> if at least there were half-naked men :P
<apachelogger> maybe I should open up a group asking for that :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is that moderator approved?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: mostly yea
<Quintasan> apachelogger: deleting the last mentioned type of "artwork" will meet with a protest :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: email frank with links to questionable content
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well you can take all them half-nakkid ladies :P
<Quintasan> hmm doesn't KDE have something like Picasa?
<apachelogger> 50 bucks >80% of them are copyrighted by someone else than the uploader
<apachelogger> Quintasan: digikam
<Quintasan> Picasa is good, but on Linux it sucks
<apachelogger> which is actually superior
<tsimpson> I still have krita, serves my purposes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe opendesktop needs some kind of vote-to-frontpage stuff ... like digg
<Quintasan> tsimpson: Isn't Krita for drawing?
 * apachelogger finds it quite silly that someone who wants to download wallpapers via plasma sees them nakkid ladies
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmm it already has "good/bad" buttons
<apachelogger> or all the other bad artwork
<apachelogger> same goes for manually navigating to the website
<Nightrose> and if it is below some treshold it gets deleted
<tsimpson> Quintasan: it can edit images
<Nightrose> so just have lots of people vote bad for it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, just very very very very not shown
<Nightrose> heh
<apachelogger> like no real reference other than by direct URL
<apachelogger> in my experience the bad artwork never gets good votes, or not a whole lot compared to the good artwork
<apachelogger> so if opendesktop were to introduce a treshold for getting on the frontpage and stuff there is a good chance a) them nakkid ladies do not appear randomly and b) only good artwork gets presented
<Quintasan> WTF, why we still provide Basket from KDE 3?
<apachelogger> of which both would contribute to the public image of opendesktop at large
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what else would we have?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pretty stable Basket rewritten for KDE4 in Baskets SVN ofc
<apachelogger> hm
<Quintasan> s/SVN/GIT
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you remember how I keep on ranting about how we fail to provide quality?
<apachelogger> prett stable is not good enough
<apachelogger> if it was stable there would be a release
<apachelogger> but there is not
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah, but it's only port to KDE4, no new functions
<apachelogger> so there is at least one major reason for not having it in our repos
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so why would we want to have it anyway?
<apachelogger> what difference does it make other than exposing the user to possibly untranslated strings and random crashes and data loss
<apachelogger> can you name one advantage of basket KDE 4 from git over basket KDE 3 from release?
 * apachelogger thinks nixternal fell alseep while looking at qtdbus documentation :D
<Quintasan> since the 2.0 is STILL under developent the only advantage is that it pulls no Qt3 and KDE3 libs, and the KDE 3 is unmaintained
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does the user care about any of them? :P
<Quintasan> Beats me. :P
<apachelogger> the whole team needs to start thiking in terms of how does it benefit the user IMHO
<apachelogger> arguing that KDE 3 is unmaintained is rahter wrong too, how can we have a pretty decent KDE 3 ppa on most recent karmic if KDE 3 is unmaintained
<kb9vqf> ummm...because Upstream suddenly decided it was so?  For no reason other than to promote KDE4?
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> I have had some curious discussions with people on the kde-devel list to that effect
<apachelogger> which was a reasonable move :P
<kb9vqf> The point is they won't *allow* anyone to maintain it
<kb9vqf> Which I find odd
<apachelogger> well, it would lead to the past becoming competitor
<kb9vqf> which implies that the future is worse than the past
<apachelogger> no, it implies that you must force people to use the future
<apachelogger> which is a very valid thing
<kb9vqf> But if the future really is better, then there would be no forcing involved
 * kb9vqf understands the argument quite well
<kb9vqf> and I do agree--to a point
<apachelogger> kb9vqf: humans are more complex that what can be explained with logic :P
<kb9vqf> True, true
<kb9vqf> :)
<apachelogger> which makes that whole pushing more complex too
<apachelogger> most obvious would be that people generally are afraid of change, so you must push already, so that they jump over their own shadow
<apachelogger> also, unless you have people use the platform you cant mature the platform
<kb9vqf> Well, the problem is that KDE is pushing, yes, but in many cases they are pusing people to Windows and Mac
<kb9vqf> At this time, those two platforms are more developed and polished than KDe4 is
 * kb9vqf notes that people usually take the path of least resistance...
 * apachelogger notes that distros are responsible for that
<apachelogger> IMHO the foremost responsible of a distribution is to shield the user form all them bad things out there
<apachelogger> that includes software that does not match the usecase
<apachelogger> no matter how well advertised the inferiority might be
<ghostcube> all germans here with tv and time rbb
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> german kleinkunst festival
<ghostcube> (rofl)
 * apachelogger is not german and aint got no tv
<apachelogger> now I feel alianated :(
<Mamarok> apachelogger: will send you the slides, packing up now, Release Party is over
<Quintasan> damn, I think there is something missing in panel implementation in KDE
<Quintasan> if two panels are at bottom, the overlap, I don't think it should work like this
<neversfelde> apachelogger: do you have time to review my amarok merge? :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, I am drunk and watching a move, but after that I can sure merge anything you can come up with
 * apachelogger thinks that was how he got all his packages in back in the days when he wasnt motu nor core dev :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Prost. It is in bzr and the merge bug is mentioned on the overview page
<apachelogger> abusing drunken people to get stuff sponsored ... actually it apparently worked :D
<neversfelde> rofl
<Sput> well, most of Quassel was written under the influence *g*
 * apachelogger should watch more low budget movies
<apachelogger> Sput: one probably should conduct a study on that
<apachelogger> how many sloc in floss were written under the influence of alcohol
<apachelogger> the outcome might indeed be interesting
<ghostcube> i think many stuff is written under the influence of marihuna
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> maybe you shoukld compare the two studdies
<ghostcube> o.O
 * apachelogger constantly gets pulled his leg because he never tried illegal drugs :P
<apachelogger> apparently it is common in austria to "try"
<apachelogger> cannot reproduce
<jussi01> Sput: affluence of incohol?
<apachelogger> sounds weird
<Sput> you didn't at that infamous amarok meeting in Karlsruhe?
<apachelogger> nope, I stuck to cigaretts
<apachelogger> that said, I quit smoking
<apachelogger> again ... :D
<apachelogger> Sput: though I must say, I have good memories, of what I remember :)
<apachelogger> was a fun time
<ghostcube> is it possible someone will add samba-vscan to his ppa
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> i searched but in the ebox team it failed to build
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, though I remember surprisingly little about that weekend
<apachelogger> Sput: I think I lost it mid-way through the metal club :)
<Sput> you lost it in my living room too :>
<apachelogger> oh, I remember that pretty well
<Sput> yeah, we all do :)
 * apachelogger has these kinds of times
<apachelogger> episodes some would call it
<Sput> you earned the smacking you got
<Sput> ha, we really should do something like this again
 * apachelogger likes smacking TBH :P
<apachelogger> Sput: most defenitely
<Sput> I could tell more stories, but those don't belong in the public :)
<apachelogger> thoug, first I got to rejoin the floss world for real
<apachelogger> by making a whole lecture hall at linuxtag use kubuntu
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<apachelogger> Sput: :D
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse, nixternal. I will be attending Camp KDE in January. http://camp.kde.org/
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone else going?
<markey> apachelogger: we made some nice promotion for Timelord :)
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: seele says I should go
<Riddell> maco too, although I may have put her off
<DarkwingDuck> :) I'll be there. It's no sh!^ like 10 min from my house
<nixternal> I am not going as of right now, but who knows if that will change
<nixternal> i like the fact it is right on pacific beach :)
<nixternal> though, it would be very hard for me to get any work done there
<DarkwingDuck> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> k'mon Rich, you know you would love to come to san Diego again :P
<nixternal> oh, without a doubt
<DarkwingDuck> I just stoked that there is an event here in SD
<nixternal> wish they would bring an event here to chicago
<nixternal> only gnome has events here :/
<nixternal> though they got a kick out of the Kubuntu CDs I left there for them when they weren't watching :)
<ScottK> Well they got a decent kick at UDS listening to the Ayatana people explaining they are going to redo all the systray stuff for Gnome using the new KDE systray protocol.
<Sput> oh?
<ScottK> Yeah.  The new systray protocol is going Gnome in Ubuntu 10.04
 * ScottK kind of enjoyed that session.
<Sput> eeeeeenteresting
<Sput> I need to look into that
<ScottK> There was also a good session between these same guys and asiego and notmart on extending it further.
<ScottK> Sput: Yes, please.
<Sput> and find a way to do that while still staying compatible to other/older platforms
<Sput> is the new systray protocol the same thing as KNotificationItem (aka KStatusNotifierItem)?
<Sput> I get confused by those things all the time
<ScottK> yes.
<ScottK> That's the one
<Sput> hmmm ok
<Sput> so I could check for that lib being present and use that, else the old stuff
<Sput> not at runtime though
<ScottK> Something like that.
<ScottK> Reasonable
<Sput> mmmhm.
<Sput> my TODO list gets longer and longer :(
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-22
<nixternal> woohoo, I am actually writing fresh Kubuntu documentation...believe it or not! :)
<ScottK> Woohoo.
<nixternal> totally deleted all previous Kubuntu documentation and started a brand new layout from scratch
<JontheEchidna> amichair: ping
<txwikinger> howdy y'all
<ScottK> Howdy txwikinger.   Make it home OK?
<txwikinger> Howdy ScottK... yes made it home
<txwikinger> and you?
<ScottK> Yep.  Got home about two hours ago.
<txwikinger> Yeah.. I was here 4 hours ago but thought it would be wise to spend some quality time with family
 * txwikinger wonders if he should update the 170+ packages that come up in update manager since the beginning of the week
<JontheEchidna> http://colin.guthr.ie/2009/11/pulseaudio-phonon-support-now-in-kde-trunk-and-heading-towards-4-4/ <- we may not have to do much of anything for the PA section of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidPackaging
<ScottK> Handy
<dtchen> keep in mind that the longer Kubuntu continues not to ship PA, the more work it ends up being for everyone
<dtchen> which is ok, I suppose, for Kubuntu but rather hellish for people trying to get one stack
<ScottK> dtchen: Given that it will be supported upstream now, I think it's probably reasonable to look pretty hard at shipping it in Lucid +1.  I don't think there's any chance of getting consensus around making it default for Lucid.
<dtchen> ScottK: right, I don't expect it to make it into Kubuntu or Xubuntu (or Lubuntu or $whatever) for Lucid
<dtchen> I just wish people would stop whining about it already and help fix it
<nixternal> eww, PA
<nixternal> :p
 * nixternal will continue whining cuz he can :)
<dtchen> yeah, I'm about to join you.
<nixternal> haha, you can't join me mr. sound dude
<nixternal> only 1 whiner per community
<dtchen> oh yes I can. Watch me.
<dtchen> 10.04 is going to ROCK for me, because it'll be SEP.
<nixternal> dude, this generic dr. pepper, tastes just like dr. pepper
<dtchen> they all do; they're going to kill us all in the end ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> dr. pepper was my hurdle in the "stop drinking soda" campaign I launched at the beginning of this year
<nixternal> I have done really good too, as I pretty much just drink water all of the time, except for coffee in the morning and chocolate milk after a bike ride
<dtchen> what kind of generic dr pepper isn't soda?!
<nixternal> i went to the grocery store and they gave me a free can to try
<nixternal> brb...gotta go to the store and try to pick up some cold weather cycling gear
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<jjesse> evening
<ScottK> Yes, it is (at least here)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: The Doctor thinks that Kubuntu is awesome | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges
<dtchen> but *which* Doctor?
<dtchen> the tenth is already out, and the eleventh is just stepping in
<dtchen> surely not the eighth -- no one likes Paul
 * dtchen goes back to debugging Fedora kernels :/
<nixternal> ok, who thought it would be funny to have an ugly ass orange/brown air wallpaper in Lucid?
<nixternal> for some reason, I am reminded of rootbeer lollipops
<jussi01> LOL
<vorian> hehe
 * JontheEchidna wants a rootbeer lollipop :(
<JontheEchidna> ~order root beer lollipop
 * kubotu slides root beer lollipop down the bar to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> 'night all
<maco> nixternal: oooo i <3 rootbeer
<jussi01> Some shots of our awesome community, including our fearless leader in a kilt+ sombrero... :D http://www.flickr.com/photos/8413078@N02/sets/72157622726510357/
<jussi01> rootbeer == yuk!
<shtylman__> woooo back home :)
<markey> morning
<Tm_T> morning markey son
<amichair> JontheEchidna: you rang?
<Tm_T> did others see yesterdays rants from Peace?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: jjesse: Ping
<markey> apachelogger: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/1135-Kubuntu-Karmic-Release-Party-Puzzle-ITC.html
<markey> :)
<markey> Timelord goodness
 * apachelogger stumbles in
<apachelogger> weeeeeeeeh
<apachelogger> tsimpson, nixternal: my demarshalling was all wrong
<apachelogger> the demarshalling needs to take into account that it is demarshalling to a map
 * apachelogger just had that epiphany while brewing tea :D
<apachelogger> markey: hehe, cool :*
<markey> :>
<markey> spread it :)
<markey> the more promotion -> the better
<tsimpson> "qdbus_cast< QMap<QString, QString> >(qvariant_cast<QDBusArgument>(message.arguments().first()));"
<tsimpson> still ugly
<apachelogger> QHash status = qdbus_cast<QStringHash>(message.arguments()[0]);
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact qhash is doing faster lookup than qmap, and since we dont need the entries to be stored in a particluar order qhash is superior
<tsimpson> right, I just sort of "default" to QMap :p
<markey> meh I hate not having comments on my blogs. you could write something like, "Mmmmh, yummy pizza!"
<markey> or something ;)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: go write comment on markey's blog post
<markey> tsimpson: go write comment on markey's blog post
<apachelogger> moi needs to haxx up them if conditions
<tsimpson> apachelogger, markey: done :)
<markey> apachelogger, tsimpson: thanks :)
<markey> that pizza really was yummy, btw
<tsimpson> it's making me hungry looking at it
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thanks :)
 * apachelogger hugs tsimpson and hands him an empty qmap to play with 
<tsimpson> I blame pythons, makes programmers lazy
<tsimpson> s/programmers/me/
<markey> yes, ruby > python
<apachelogger> tsimpson: http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde/commit/509745c3b38a5f67eb95412c5e362ee6a8e478fc
<tsimpson> apachelogger: you should check that message.signature() == "a{ss}" though right?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: there is a special error state
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/W6ADQ8Yg.html
<apachelogger> them tooltips are fancy :D
 * apachelogger likes that new knotificationitem stuff :D
<tsimpson> aww
<apachelogger> uuah
<apachelogger> it seems I can not edit icon search paths -.-
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> tsimpson: the gnome applet does manually fiddle with its visiblity ... I do think that we do not need to do that stuff for the superior knotificatonitem
<apachelogger> since its main difference from old ksystrayicon is the advanced visibility setting anyway
<apachelogger> do you agree with that?
<Lure> anybody know how to get backports approval for digikam? we are shipping beta5 in karmic and it hase some crasher issues
<Lure> we really should deliver beta6 to users asap
 * apachelogger thinks that implementing a visibility setting would actually duplicate what the kni states and plasma systray are for
<apachelogger> Lure: file a backport request
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<Lure> apachelogger: I did, but no progress
<tsimpson> apachelogger: yeah, I've been looking over the doc at http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKStatusNotifierItem.html
<tsimpson> (it's name changed)
<apachelogger> Lure: poke ScottK or NCommander, they can approve backports
<Lure> apachelogger: bug 481851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481851 in karmic-backports "backport digikam 1.0.0~beta6-1ubuntu1 to karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481851
<apachelogger> tsimpson: yeah, the name change is one of the reasons I am moving all the stuff into UbuntuOneStatusNotifierItem, then we just add some magic in there to figure out whether to build against 4.3 or 4.4
<Lure> ScottK, NCommander: could you take care for bug 481851
<apachelogger> tsimpson: where stuff is anything related to presentation
<Lure> and potentially also 481856
<Lure>  481856481856
<Lure> sorry, my baby daughter did the last line ;-)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, is bug 486319 one of the ones you fixed in your fixing rampage the other day?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486319 in python-qt4 "software-properties-kde crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486319
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/kF9274h5.html
<amichair> JontheEchidna: rampage... used to love that game :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure why this is under python-qt4, it looks to be in sp itself... I fixed a whole bunch of i18n related stuff, so it's very possibly that this one is included. the stack trace looks familiar, though they all look alike :-P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's just a misfiled bug
<JontheEchidna> But I think the essence of it is mishandled utf characters in the gpg key handling dialog
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yes, I'm checking... btw that bug was in gpg itself, I added a comment in the bug, just a sec...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: Bug #133937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133937 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with error " 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 27-28"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133937
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think I am a lord of dbus now!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<amichair> JontheEchidna: looks like the same bug in a different release, u can move to sp and mark as dup
<amichair> JontheEchidna: and if u feel like it, get the fixed gpg version into lucid to close the bug
<JontheEchidna> oh, did you get your changes merged?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: nope. bugged a bunch of ppl for a while, and gave up. stopped working on it for now, until someone will find the time (going too far from trunk leads to extra work down the line...)
<JontheEchidna> did you bug mvo about it?
<amichair> him I didn't bug, only nicely asked and gave the link :-)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I think Riddell could probably merge the changes, after he recuperates from UDS
<JontheEchidna> since he haz core-dev powas
<amichair> and haven't caught him online for a few days... yeah I figured UDS and exams (for whom it may apply) had ppl pretty busy
<amichair> anyway, when they'll get around to it, they'll know where to find me
<amichair> (and I hope I remember something from what I did there :-) )
<amichair> if anyone else needs the help of an experienced dev, let me know :-)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please link me your kubuntu-dev application again.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pushed nu changes
 * apachelogger notes that now it even starts without too much hassle, if ubuntuone-auth is installed
<apachelogger> still need to try a couple of times since it does not wait until the dbus stuff is up and running
<apachelogger> oh and I think one needs to manually make the syncdaemon connect :D
 * tsimpson did, and uploaded a file successfully (but not status notifications)
<tsimpson> KNotificationItem seems not to like me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> tsimpson: any usefulness on the console?
<apachelogger> if all kdebug is turned on
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> activated
<apachelogger> turned on sounds way too weird
<apachelogger> tsimpson: besides, the notification is done by KNotification
<apachelogger> oh, misread
 * apachelogger needs coffee and light
<tsimpson> I'm thinking it may be auto-closing or something
<tsimpson> notifications work with the gnome client, just not with yours
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> tsimpson: you need to restart knotify
<apachelogger> kquitapp knotify; sleep 2; knotify4&
<apachelogger> for some reason the notification doesnt go through unless knotify has the id listed
<apachelogger> tsimpson: that of course implies that you have run make install once
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how do I update a cloned repo?
 * JontheEchidna is git noob
<tsimpson> apachelogger: still not working here
<tsimpson> wait, it installed to /usr/local, that may be it
<tsimpson> there we go
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: git merge would be an option
<JontheEchidna> git merge git://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde.git ?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: have you seen the type of message ConnectQueueChanged sends?
<tsimpson> ClientApplet(9162) Applet::contentQueueChanged: QDBusMessage(type=Signal, service=":1.618", path="/status", interface="com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status", member="ContentQueueChanged", signature="a{sa{ss}}", contents=([Argument: a{sa{ss}} {"head" = [Argument: a{ss} {"path" = "/home/stdin/Ubuntu One/file.txt", "command" = "Upload", "size" = "0"}], "Upload" = [Argument: a{ss} {"count" = "1", "size" = "0"}]}]) )
<apachelogger> tsimpson: not implemented
<apachelogger> it listens on all signals of syncdaemon but only triggers action if something comes in via uploadstarted
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose so
<tsimpson> that is an upload
<JontheEchidna> didn't work :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could probably also set that as git remote
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just configure it as origin and merge with origin then :P
<apachelogger> tsimpson: yes, but contentqueuechanged gets emitted each time the queue changes
<apachelogger> whereas uploadstarted only gets emitted when the daemon starts uploading
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> you need to look at debug output regarding uploadstarted
<tsimpson> there is none :p /me adds some
 * apachelogger is wondering if we can implement the transfers like dolphin does
<apachelogger> makes more sense to have a progressbar I suppose
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I can't see any progress indication from ubuntuone, just uploadstarted and uploadfinished
<tsimpson> and I've connected all the signals I can see from com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon /*
<apachelogger> tsimpson: queuechanged is emitted each time the progress changes, isnt it?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: this the all the output I get from one upload: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325402/
<apachelogger> tsimpson: well, no progress of transfer
<apachelogger> but overall progress
<apachelogger> i.e. 2 of 10 files uploaded or stuff
<tsimpson> yeah, the gnome applet does that I think
<apachelogger> we can do it in a superior fashion :P
<Quintasan> do we have a qt frontend to recordmydesktop?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kio/html/classKIO_1_1Job.html
 * apachelogger hopes there is a conevenience overload somewhere :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: qt-recordmydesktop is not present in repos here :P
<Quintasan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/RecordItNow?content=114610 <-- looks damn good
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, it is laggy pyware so why would we want to have qt-recordmydesktop in the repos :P
<piko_> Hello, is that possible that kubuntu suffers from problems with slow mutexes? I tried kubuntu with several desktop environments (KDE, Xfce) and I have serious problems with application starting or with any GUI-based program (slow response time to time, sometimes even locking of GUI for several seconds). Is that observed behavior or is it only me?
<piko_> The thing is that it happens even when system is quite unloaded
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how about RecordItNow? It's written in awesome c++ :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if recordmydesktop was a library with stable API, then all hail the recorditnow
<apachelogger> but since it is not I forsee compability problems
<apachelogger> of course I am no oracle, so I might be wrong
<Quintasan> first contact seems okay
<Quintasan> let me do some more testing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, everything works until I enable Not RECOMMENDED!!!! options :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why the stupid left menu appears in the top-left corner -.-
<Riddell> mm, jetlag
<Riddell> dtchen: BBC 7 still makes new 8th doctor shows, they're not bad
<ryanakca> Riddell: Did you manage to corner agy?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no he wasn't there, I asked elmo about it but I'll have to hassle him by e-mail
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, thanks
<txwikinger> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi txwikinger, get home ok?
<txwikinger> Yeah.. was not too bad
<txwikinger> And you?
<Riddell> no problems, luggage even came out of terminal 5 unscathed
<txwikinger> :D
<maco> Riddell: wait what? 8th doc.....the movie one?
<txwikinger> BBC7?
<maco> dan is skeptical
<maco> you should see the face he's making
<JimHu1> Did anybody here package KIMPanel-plasmoid in Kubuntu 9.10?
 * ryanakca sighs at iPlayer not working outside of the UK
<maco> ryanakca: proxy!
<tsimpson> not that we advocate such things ;)
<maco> right
<maco> that would be bad and evil and wrong
<ryanakca> Or that I have access to one.
 * maco nods emphatically while handing over the url proxy.org
<ryanakca> :)
<Riddell> maco: yes the one from the failed tv pilot
<Riddell> I have a couple on my hard disk, should have given them to you at UDS
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-kimpanel
<ubottu> plasma-widget-kimpanel (source: plasma-widget-kimpanel): universal input method panel applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0+svn1015443-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 90 kB, installed size 456 kB
<JontheEchidna> JimHu1: ^
<JimHu1> JotheEchidna:Current Kimpanel in Kubuntu 9.10 is compiled for fcitx backend, which is not the default input method comes with chinese language support. Ibus is now the default input method, so Kimpanel should be compiled with ibus support.
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> hi bazhaga
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> so ban me, gays
<maco> cant you just get a blog or something?
<dtchen> he's been trolling across the Ubuntu irc space beginning with ubuntu-devel earlier this morning.
<maco> dtchen: i know
<trudell> so ban me, gays
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<maco> he was in #kubuntu before, has been told off in #ubuntu-ops as well...
<maco> dtchen: apparently we're gay. does that mean i'm a dude?
<dtchen> I'd be into you if you were a dude
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<dtchen> oh wait, I'd have to be a non-dude
<maco> dtchen: im a non-dude and you were into me
<dtchen> I guess Jack or the Doctor would be into that
<maco> ooh i could go for jack o...r the doctor
<maco> s/o...r/or/
<dtchen> jack-o, like michael jackson?
<dtchen> tehe
<maco> no!
<bazhang> okay sorry to intrude :)
<maco> capt jack harkness
<maco> bazhang: hello
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> departing now :)
<dtchen> I hear there's this troll named trudell who likes small dogs and is afraid of clowns.
<trudell> lmao
<trudell> lmao
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> i will recompile kubuntu kernel
<dtchen> go forth and prosper.
<trudell> cause kubuntu kernel sux more than bill gates
<maco> lollipops? i like lollies too!
<trudell> mplayer needs be recompiled too
<maco> dtchen: speaking of sucking, can you pick up some lollipops on the way home?
<dtchen> so, back to adding that bitfield to ubuntu-lucid.git/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidia.c to make 3d performance horrible for all trolls named trudell
<maco> dtchen: oh is THAT why its only broken for trudell and not for me and you?
<trudell> sure
<trudell> horrible
<maco> that was clever!
<trudell> crashs evrytime
<dtchen> maco: I know, I'm a very bad person abusing my git privileges :(
<trudell> crashs evrytime
<trudell> crashs evrytime
<maco> trudell: and you spell "every" wrong "evrytime" you write it
<trudell> who cares?
<maco> people who are not fluent enough in english to figure out what you're writing
<trudell> all of you wrote "every" wrong
<trudell> "evrytime" in C and another languages
<trudell> you all only do bullshit
<maco> no swearing
<maco> its "bullpoopy" around here
<dtchen> except if you're Jack!
<maco> dtchen: what about Capt Jack Hotne--i mean...Harkness?
<trudell> all of you wrote "every" wrong "evrytime" in C and another languages
<trudell> you all only do bullshit
<maco> dtchen: hehe i wonder if his name sounding similar to that was intentional?
<dtchen> we'll never know what RTD was thinking
<trudell> you all only do bullshit
<dtchen> my access list query worked!
<trudell> cpt jack is RTD like all of you
<trudell> RTD=retarded
<trudell> RTDD
<nixternal> 11:08:38 [      maco] dtchen: im a non-dude and you were into me   <- take your perversion elsewhere! ;p
 * dtchen redirects trudell to nixternal 
<dtchen> hah, take that!
<nixternal> haha
<DarkwingDuck> Morning
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> calling python devs C devs
<apachelogger> now that was just weak
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: morning
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: we cant fix any current docs? Is there a way to change that for future releases?
<nixternal> we can only fix stuff before the string freeze...after a string freeze we concentrate on the next development cycle
<nixternal> since we are starting fresh and deleted all of the old documentation, none of the current bugs exist in Lucid
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<nixternal> we can't go back and fix karmic docs..only thing I can do with karmic docs is grab the translated files from LP and merge them in, then create an updated package, file a SRU, and rock on :)
<DarkwingDuck> How do you set a milestone with launchpad?
<nixternal> even if we were to fix the bugs in karmic docs it wouldn't matter, since those docs are from KDE 3.5 days :/
<nixternal> you need to be a developer in order to set milestones and such
<DarkwingDuck> that's what I figured.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: The 10th Doctor thinks that Kubuntu is brilliant | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges
<JontheEchidna> "The 9th Doctor thinks that Kubuntu is fantastic" etc
<dtchen> That would be an incredible endorsement.
<maco> yes it would
<dtchen> "So, David, at The End of Time, do you like Kubuntu?" "Why, yes, I love it."
<maco> can we send him a cd?
<Tm_T> maco: DVD
<Tm_T> sorry, no hats while indoors
<JontheEchidna> of course, the 9th doctor usually said "fantastic" out of sarcasm :x
<dtchen> the 9th is still my favorite
<maco> mmm i like 10th
<maco> he's cute
<maco> not so into 9th's hair
<dtchen> you and just about everyone else.
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges
<jussi01> maco: did you get the DVD working? or is it evil still??
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: lol
<dtchen> although what's with Karen Gillian's crazy police outfit?
<maco> jussi01: no i did not. dtchen thinks its my hardware. but ive watched other dvds on here
<jussi01> maco dvd fail :P
<maco> dtchen: i saw someone edited the photo so she'd have matt smith's legs-in-suit and he'd have her legs in that mini skirt
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I wish the 9th could have stayed on for a few more seasons
<dtchen> maco: the CoE DVD has pretty crazy copy protection
<dtchen> DVDs*
<maco> dtchen: how'd you make them work on your lappy?
<dtchen> maco: black magic
<dtchen> it took mplayer and a lot of decss caching
<maco> huh?
<maco> ....why does mplayer spit things at me when i try to launch it. i KNOW it has a gui
<dtchen> ls ~/.dvdcss/
<dtchen> mplayer-nogui installed? :-)
<maco> i installed normal mplayer package
<maco> does that pull in -nogui and make it default for some silly reason?
<dtchen> 'gmplayer'?
<maco> i see
<maco> silly
<maco> it tells me "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<dtchen> # vo=xv,x11 is the defautl
<maco> so i have to say gmplayer vo=xv,x11 to make it work?
<dtchen> no, that's the default
<dtchen> (/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf)
<dtchen> you can override it in ~/.mplayer/config
<dtchen> not sure if xv is broken for your hw
<dtchen> (it shouldn't be?) Anyhow, -vo=x11 may work
<maco> dtchen: this is with plain "gmplayer" http://paste.ubuntu.com/325527/
<dtchen> you might want to use dvdnav instead of dvd
<dtchen> I really have no clue WRT gmplayer; I use mplayer.
<maco> what? dvdnav? i have that lib installed...
<dtchen> nono, mplayer dvdnav://1
<dtchen> and really, if you think man pages are frightening, just look at mplayer(1)
<dtchen> have 7500 lines!
<maco> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325528/
<maco> oh
<maco> heyyyyyyyy that seems to work!
<maco> umm i see the dvd menu
<maco> now what?
<dtchen> (seriously?)
<jussi01> !yay | maco
<ubottu> maco: Glad you made it! :-)
<maco> dtchen: i tried clicking on "play all" but it just said
<maco> No bind found for key 'MOUSE_BTN0'.-MOUSE_BTN0_DBL
<maco> No bind found for key 'MOUSE_BTN0_DBL'.                          0
<maco> and didnt actually play
<dtchen> oh, cursor position is a PITA
<dtchen> and I never have much luck with dvdnav; I end up having to restart mplayer constantly
<maco> enter key!
<maco> ok now it looks like totem
<maco> all garbled
<dtchen> silly Lunix!
<maco> i mean, sound works right unlike totem, but the image looks like im not wearing my glasses
<dtchen> you probably ain't wearing yo' glasses!
<maco> i am!
<dtchen> I'm really quite surprised that kaffeine doesn't work
<dtchen> kaffeine (for me) was far more reliable than GSt or mplayer
<maco> or rather, it looks like im not wearing my glasses and have gone color blind, possibly tripping on acid
<maco> because theres  a lot of odd colours showing up
<dtchen> oh, that's probably x11
<Tm_T> dtchen: because of xine?
<dtchen> Tm_T: yes, not until *very* recently was dvd + GSt even approachably usable
<maco> actually a little less recently (back around karmic alpha2) it was much more usable than it is now :P
<maco> boo!
<maco> kaffeine detaches from the terminal so i dont think ill get to see any error output spew from it
<maco> nevermind. it still spew
<apachelogger> if(p->url(p->closestItem(url)) != url)
<apachelogger> that looks a bit like C :D
<maco> ok here's what kaffeine outputs after it gets past the "welcome to the bbc" stuff, where it *should* show the dvd menu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325532/
<maco> so uh right now...gstreamer is doing hella better than xine
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, you are still Riddelll on #debian-qt-kde
<maco> at least gstreamer has working audio and funny images. xine has neither
<dtchen> maco: I think you can change the videosink for GSt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, tsimpson: now startup should actually be working
<apachelogger> well, unless the python auth stuff segfaults, which happens at times
<maco> dtchen: mplayer -vo help ....isnt telling me a whole lot. i tried sdl. that was bad too
<ryanakca> Are there any Kubuntu specific podcasts we could link to from the website?
<Riddell> don't think so
<Riddell> I did an interview once but that was years
<Riddell> I did an interview once but that was years ago
<ryanakca> ofir__: ^^
<dtchen> what about starting a monthly or weekly Kubuntu podcast?
<Tm_T> please do
 * ryanakca thinks dtchen just volunteered himself to run it
<dtchen> e.g., split development/interesting user stuff
<ryanakca> He is the multimedia guy after all :)
<dtchen> ryanakca: ...except I don't use Kubuntu!
<dtchen> cough.
<nixternal> /kick dtchen
<ryanakca> dtchen: *cough* sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop *cough*
<nixternal> ;p
<dtchen> to be honest, my DE is a mutt of window managers and hellish components
<ryanakca> Problem solved
<dtchen> ryanakca: oh I have that.
<nixternal> there are a couple of podcasts done where kubuntu was dicussed...i know i have done a couple this year...but a kubuntu specific podcast I haven't heard of
<dtchen> nixternal: I think it would be a good draw. Not even Ubuntu development has such a podcast.
<nixternal> maybe we can talk to the Ubuntu UK folks and see if they could add a "Kubuntu" section to their podcasts where they could give details/news/whatever
<ryanakca> nixternal: Were you still interested in working on that feature tour you volunteered to do before release?
<dtchen> I wonder if seele could be roped into some short-fuse usability-type.
<nixternal> I think imbrandon and I were the only ones to ever do it, back in like 2005
 * ryanakca hasn't seen imbrandon in ages
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya, but I would like to see a new site or something...i can at least provide the text and let you or whoever do the markup
<nixternal> when the fridge had nobody working on it, imbrandon and I started a website and podcast for Ubuntu....eventually sabdfl asked him and I to take over the fridge and do the same thing...but people who were in charge of the fridge prevented us from doing so
<ryanakca> nixternal: Allow me to introduce you to ofir__ , he's interested in doing the theming / layout
<ryanakca> ofir__: Allow me to introduce you to nixternal :)
<nixternal> hehe, is that the one layout you that was linked to recently, I believe by you during UDS?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Yes
<nixternal> groovy
<ofir__> hello
<ofir__> nixternal: you some stuff ready?
<ofir__> *have some
<nixternal> nothing :)  I need to do it as I have said I would do it for about 6 months now :)
<Riddell> ooh it's ofir__
 * ryanakca grins
<ofir__> hello Riddell
<shtylman> ryanakca: do you have a link to what the new kubuntu website will look like?
<ofir__> nixternal: you have some ideas for the feature tour?
<ryanakca> ofir__: Does the screenshot you sent me a few weeks ago still match what you currently have?
<ofir__> Yeah
<ryanakca> shtylman: ofir__ is working on the new theme.
<shtylman> cool
<nixternal> text wise just cover the major features. web browsing, emailing, chatting, social crap, office stuff, multimedia....this would be like a basic tour or the default tour with linkage to more advanced stuff that is available possibly
<ryanakca> shtylman: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/ofir-website.png
<shtylman> O.O
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> I like it... no no... I LOVE it :)
<shtylman> except that wallpaper ... too windows XP like :)
<ofir__> thanks shtylman
<shtylman> ofir__: nice work
<ofir__> yes, it will be replaced be a native one :)
<shtylman> good
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do we still need the Copyright (C) 2009 at the bottom of the website? Since none of us are Canonical employees and none of us have assigned copyright to Canonical (unless you have), I don't know how that works out. The trademark blurb can stay though
<nixternal> hehe shtylman many said the same thing...but that is the wallpaper used in screenshots on KDE's website
<shtylman> nixternal: hmmm...
<nixternal> which you would think they would use the default wallpaper and themes in their screenshots
<shtylman> yea...weird
<shtylman> that download icon needs some work... its not as "crisp" as the other ones
<ryanakca> The "Copyright (C) 2005-2009 Canonical Ltd." blurb
<ofir__> yes, maybe I will drop some shadow...
<ofir__> ryanakca: the kubuntu logo is a trademark?
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<apachelogger> kjob is overly complex -.-
<apachelogger> enough ubuntuone for today
<ryanakca> ofir__: Both the logo and the name are trademarks
<ofir__> So some copyright notice should be placed.
<ofir__> Just to know people about the fact that they are trademarked
<ryanakca> ofir__: Wouldn't it just be "Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd." ?
<ofir__> ryanakca: Yes, just like in ubuntu.com
<amichair> ofir__: the idea came up to make the screenshot an animated gif slideshow (a la ubuntu homepage), so users can get a better feel for various work scenarios
<ofir__> amichair: it will be, but I need good screenshot
<ofir__> amichair: I hope that nixternal will provide them. Hmm...
<ofir__> :)
<amichair> :-)
<imbezol> anyone have issues with amarok playing just one song in the playlist and then stopping?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ :D
<nixternal> don't make an animated .gif...you can do the slideshow with a few lines of jquery and some images :)
<Nightrose> *grumble*
<Nightrose> imbezol: change phonon backend
<maco> ew javascript
<nixternal> though I guess the people with tinfoil hats are anti-javascript
<nixternal> like maco :p
<maco> yes!
<amichair> animated gif is so 1992... what was I thinking? ;-)
<imbezol> Nightrose: how does one do that?
<maco> nixternal: i stopped doing webdesign because javascript and flash are too popular
<Nightrose> amarok settings
<maco> nixternal: websites should work in lynx, goshdarnit!
<Nightrose> there is playback or something like that somehwere
<maco> oh oh
<maco> for april fools, can we make lynx the default web browser in lucid lynx?
<imbezol> nightrose: configure amarok -> playback -> sound system configuration -> backend, then i have xine in the list, that's it.
<nixternal> maco: w3m > lynx
<Tm_T> nixternal: irrelevant
<maco> BUT its called Lucid Lynx
<nixternal> who goes to www.kubuntu.org from a server?
<Tm_T> nixternal: I do
<maco> maybe for the Wild W3m release w3m can be the default browser
<apachelogger> me too
<amichair> I will too, if it helps :-)
<nixternal> you can add code to say "if lynx|w3m|other then spit out a damn foo.txt file"
<Nightrose> imbezol: install phonon gstreamer backend
<amichair> we're only mising an ascii-art screenshot, and we're good to go
<nixternal> browsing with lynx, w3m, or whatever else cli browsers there are, is no longer in stayle...replace the green and black setup in the terminal already
<nixternal> amichair: haha, I have an ascii-art screenshot somewhere
<Tm_T> amichair: that's it, ascii-lookalike plasma theme
<amichair> nixternal: then.... we're good to go! :-P
<nixternal> I was playing with gimp plugins and did that, a long time ago
<nixternal> though it was probably with kde 3.5 :)
 * Tm_T is confused with cmake
<ryanakca> maco: Haha, sounds like a good plan :)
<nixternal> yikes, it has been a long time since I used w3m or lynx...and it is all still ugly
 * ryanakca used w3m regularly a year ago
<amichair> vlc has an ascii art output module iirc - we can grab a video with compositing and all and let the fun begin
<nixternal> heh, I watched an F1 race with vlc and that plugin when we were doing distributed storage work at the company I used to work for
<maco> wait wait whose screenshot is that?
<maco> "installing softwares"?
<maco> since when is software plural?
<maco> *especially* plural with an s? its warez!
<amichair> maybe we can show latest news (like in old site) instead of tip of the day?
<ghostcube> hi peoples any news for the crashing printer applet so far
<ofir> nixternal: are you here?
<amichair> is there a mechanisms that syncs or notifies new releases in debian, or is everything done manually?
<amichair> releases of packages, that is
<jtechidna> Packages that are unmodified in Ubuntu are automatically synced until DebianImportFreeze each cycle
<jtechidna> new packages are semi-automatic, but I think an archive admin does have to look at those manually (they will be synced though)
<amichair> so why is youtube-dl so old?
<jtechidna> I like keeping track of things here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools
<jtechidna> dunno why that one is so old
<Tm_T> amichair: is it old in debian too?
<jtechidna> It's been updated in sid since at least jaunty times
<jtechidna> by all reckoning it should have been picked up in the autosync then
<amichair> and in karmic/lucid it's still 2008.03 version
<jtechidna> oh, wait
<jtechidna> It was really old until it was updated after our DebianImportFreeze
<amichair> ooh, lp just died
<maco> jtechidna: you shrunk
<jtechidna> and since it's not in Debian testing yet it's not autosyncing. (Since 10.04 is based of of Debian testing since its an lts)
<jtechidna> heh, yeah. I'm away from my home compy at the moment, using an alt. nick
<amichair> jtechidna: will it get there in time? what's the procedure?
<amichair> it's broken in karmic, with youtube changing slightly in 20 months time :-/
<jtechidna> requestsync youtube-dl lucid <- assuming you ahve ubuntu-dev-tools installed
<jtechidna> from karmic-backports
<amichair> what does that do?
<jtechidna> oh, it's a nice little wizard for filing sync requests
<amichair> there's already a bug open on this for quite a while... does it do somthing other than that?
<jtechidna> oh, there's a sync request already open for it?
<amichair> well there's a bug, not sure what makes it a sync request technically. if lp wasn't dead, I'd check it
<jtechidna> Ok, it's not a formal sync request so the archive admin group wasn't subscribed to the bug so they never saw it
<amichair> there a something sync subscriber there, not sure where it leads
<jtechidna> so the current version is broken?
<amichair> at least parts of it, dunno. I can't download anything, and could before, and the author in the bug reports says it's all fixed in newer versions (which are old themselves)
<amichair> a youtube site change
<jtechidna> meh, X crash
<amichair> no google tech talks for me today :-(
<jtechidna> Ok, so the command would be: requestsync -d sid youtube-dl lucid
<jtechidna> if it gives you some crap about firewalls and ports just throw on the --lp flag
<amichair> jtechidna: so basically it opens an lp bug with autosync subscribed?
<jtechidna> If you're an MOTU it opens up a lp bug with the archive admins subscribed
<amichair> and if not?
<jtechidna> if you're not it will subscribe universe-sponsors so that an MOTU can ack your request, then they will subscribe the archive admins
<jtechidna> who will then manually sync the package from debian.
<amichair> ok then, I'll give it a shot
<jtechidna> autosyncing doesn't apply here since 10.04 is being based off of Debian squeeze (testing) instead of Debian unstable (sid)
<jtechidna> and youtube-dl isn't in squeeze yet
<jtechidna> probably not stable enough or whatever
<amichair> jtechidna: what about the newer gnupg which fixed the sp crashes?
<amichair> and any chance of backporting youtube-dl to karmic?
<jtechidna> which version of gnupg is that?
<amichair> ummmm....
<amichair> the one linked from the bug report :-)
<jtechidna> gotta go, bbl
<amichair> cya :-)
<jtechidna> looks like somebody will have to merge gnupg since it's modified in Ubuntu
<jtechidna> anyways, later.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<logipunk> ScottK & apachelogger: Sorry I've been MIA.
<logipunk> Dealing with stuff offline.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong?
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet you are here.
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, my questions are in the email I just dropped...
<DarkwingDuck> However, I was going to ask the process of docs for Lucid. When they drop an alpha do we start looking into what is going to be there and update the docs accordingly?
<DarkwingDuck> adding new ones when needed correct?
<nixternal> you got it :)
<nixternal> we tend to know most of the stuff up front, we typically just hold off on images towards the end
<DarkwingDuck> Okay sweet. So, now the question is when is kubuntu-docs updated so I can start fixing some of these bugs. :P
<DarkwingDuck> see? I
<DarkwingDuck> m finally figuring this all out
<DarkwingDuck> XML, thats the easy part
<nixternal> as soon as kubuntu is released, we start the next development cycle and branch the old docs to their respective version, and then we can continue working with the trunk branch then
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu/about/C/index.html
<nixternal> w00t! I got the build system spitting out the HTML to host online :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Cool
<ryanakca> nixternal: Why does all the Ubuntu documentation seem to have a /C/ somewhere in its path?
<nixternal> ryanakca: the way I have it now though, it wouldn't use the Kubuntu website theme
<ryanakca> Why not choose something kool, like /K/ ?
<nixternal> ryanakca: C == english :)
<ryanakca> Ah
<nixternal> LANG = C
 * ryanakca nods
<nixternal> which also means we will have translated docs in the future :)
 * DarkwingDuck crosses his fingers on that one
<nixternal> ie: es/index.html for espanol :)
<nixternal> so we can create a custom index on the website with a language drop down, and it will take them to the docs for their language :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: You've got five months to get it done :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> muhahaha
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: is this using the new backend structure?
<nixternal> yup
 * DarkwingDuck smiles
<DarkwingDuck> That's all the docs we currently have?
<nixternal> haha, yup, just an about page is completed :)
<nixternal> the rest are blanks
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu/
<DarkwingDuck> w...o...w...
<nixternal> yeah, there is a couple months of work yet for the docs to be remotely ready for translating...hopefully sooner
<DarkwingDuck> Okay sweet. So, when we get it updated to the Lucid side of things we can really start. Light the fires and kick the tires
<nixternal> I can typically commit to a doc or 2 a week, as I can write up a doc in just a few hours time
<nixternal> we need to light the fires and kick the tires right now :)
<DarkwingDuck> I've started.
<nixternal> lp:kubuntu-docs is Lucid docs
<DarkwingDuck> but, didn't you say hold off till the new structure was uploaded there?
<nixternal> it is uploaded :)
<DarkwingDuck> I guess it doesn't... oh sweet/
<nixternal> did that yesterday
<DarkwingDuck> Then again. I'm still gonna flood you and Jjeese with XML files till I can commit them myself.
<nixternal> my web server doesn't have bzr installed :/
<DarkwingDuck> eek
 * DarkwingDuck smashed his head into his desk
<DarkwingDuck> why is bzr being a pain?
<nixternal> bzr is always a pain :)
<DarkwingDuck> Permission denied (publickey).
<DarkwingDuck> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<DarkwingDuck> Any ideas?
<nixternal> you need to do this:
<nixternal> bzr launchpad-login your_launchpad_id
<nixternal> ie. the part after launchpad.net/~
<nixternal> do you have an ssh key on LP?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes I do.
<DarkwingDuck> I forgot to log in *snickers*
<nixternal> muhahah
<DarkwingDuck> Well, hmmm....
<nixternal> still getting it?
<DarkwingDuck> yeah
<nixternal> make sure your ssh key is the right one you have in LP
<nixternal> StCanard
<DarkwingDuck> I've only made one.
<nixternal> are you trying to do a 'pull' or 'branch'?
<DarkwingDuck> branch
<nixternal> interesting
<DarkwingDuck> arkwingduck@StCanard:~/projects/Kubuntu/Lucid$ bzr launchpad-login darkwingduck
<DarkwingDuck> darkwingduck@StCanard:~/projects/Kubuntu/Lucid$ bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> Permission denied (publickey).
<DarkwingDuck> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<DarkwingDuck> darkwingduck@StCanard:~/projects/Kubuntu/Lucid$
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<nixternal> you were able to branch before right?
<DarkwingDuck> yeah
<nixternal> wonder if there is a hiccup with LP
<nixternal> though I just did a push without any problems
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<DarkwingDuck> and I just removed and reinstalled bzr...
 * DarkwingDuck continues to bash his head into his desk
<trudell> Are you tired of kubuntu bugs and shits and much more cause dont have place to troll kubuntu distribution???
<trudell> Now you have your channel in #kubuntu-sux. Powered by bugs, beatles, ants and much more
<trudell> Are you tired of kubuntu bugs and shits and much more cause dont have place to troll kubuntu distribution???
<trudell> Now you have your channel in #kubuntu-sux. Powered by bugs, beatles, ants and much more
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
 * Nightrose raises another one and goes to bed
<Nightrose> nini ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, something is up with the system...
<DarkwingDuck> KpackageKit is hanging up at 5% or 10% on every download
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-22
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1199490 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (13 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Big overhaul of progress reporting for transactions: - Add a queue so that you
<CIA-42> can browse/install other packages while downloading - Send out custom signals
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1199491 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ApplicationDetailsView.cpp I had forgotten to remove this line.
<ScottK> Was missing build-dep.
<ScottK> Sigh.  Or not.
<ScottK> Meh.  Off to bed.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535077/
<ScottK> Good luck whoever wants the next stab at it.
<JontheEchidna> -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII
<JontheEchidna> is the flag that's causing the error
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe not
<JontheEchidna> because I would think that even with that you could still do QString("lulz")
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that would only be a problem if it was trying to do aString = "lulz". (Assigning a const char vs initializing from one)
<JontheEchidna> but, I'm off to bed too
<mfraz74> i have tried this in #kubuntu, but haven't seen any help I am unable to upgrade my computer from 10.04 to 10.10 as it Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<mfraz74> i have also installed kde 4.5.3
<hrw> mfraz74: from kubuntu ppa?
<mfraz74> yes
<hrw> check versions. maybe you will have to manually select them
<mfraz74> hrw: how would i do that?
<hrw> I used aptitude but I am console type
<mfraz74> that's ok i use aptitude and apt-get
 * apachelogger notes that aptitude upgrading is not QA'd
<mfraz74> at the moment my only option is to remove kubuntu-desktop and then reinstall it once i am running 10.10
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the problem is that 4.5.3 > 4.5.1 (which is in maverick)
<apachelogger> now kubuntu-desktop through some way depends on a package that explicitly wants 4.5.1, but since you have 4.5.1 that relation breaks and kubuntu-desktop needs to be booted
<mfraz74> apachelogger: ah
<mfraz74> so if i use ppa-purge to remove kde 4.5.3 and then try again it should work?
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> though I think reinstalling kubuntu-desktop after upgrade is a better approach
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer
<mfraz74> ok
<hrw> and report upgrade bug?
<mfraz74> i will add it to the bug i reported earlier
<mfraz74> Bug #678429 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 678429 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Could not determine the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678429
<apachelogger> hrw: there is no real upgrade bug
<apachelogger> 4.5.3 is not officially in 10.04
<apachelogger> hmmm
<hrw> sure, but kubuntu team officially provides 4.5.3 for 1010
<apachelogger> mfraz74: your log actually seems to indicate problems with foomatic*
<apachelogger> hrw: semi-official
<apachelogger> Package plasma-netbook has broken Depends on libkephal4
<apachelogger>   Considering libkephal4 17 as a solution to plasma-netbook 4
<apachelogger>   Holding Back plasma-netbook rather than change libkephal4
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> mfraz74: something is very wrong :P
<apachelogger> mfraz74: sudo apt-get check
<mfraz74> nothing
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger watches launchpad being slow :(
<apachelogger> mfraz74: is plasma-netbook installed?
 * apachelogger finds this jolly weird that libkephal4 would form a broken releation
<mfraz74> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> mfraz74: installing it should resolve one part of the problem
<apachelogger> plasma-netbook depends on libkephal4 (= 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8)
<apachelogger> since you have a newer version that forms a broken relation
<mfraz74> will that then give me a netbook interface?
<apachelogger> no
<mfraz74> trying some thing else first
<mfraz74> i've now got kubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<mfraz74> could this happen to someone else if they have the backports ppa enabled and then upgrade to 10.10?
<allee> FYI: bad week start: 10.04 upgrade 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3. Reboot -> intel drv: black screen, only cursor visible after login (confirmed with newly created user).  Last proc started is knotify4 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to put that announce on kubuntu.org ?
<Mamarok_> arghs, I can't start OpenOffice anymore, I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1998821
<Mamarok_> I use two monitors, works fine with Koffice
<Riddell> Mamarok_: check you don't have QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing new in kde4libs bzr
<Mamarok_> Riddell: not AFAIK, let me check
<Mamarok_> oops, you are right, that was indeed raster...
<Mamarok_> I guerss I need to restart X, right?
<Mamarok_> guess*
<Riddell> Mamarok_: no just unset that
<Riddell> export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=native  will do it
<Mamarok_> didn't help
<Mamarok_> oh, wait...
<Mamarok_> Riddell: yes, that was it :) Thanks a lot!
<Riddell> Mamarok_: are you on natty already?
<Mamarok_> Riddell: not yet, stil Maverick
<Mamarok_> I ne:)ed a productive system, tis is my work machine 
<Mamarok_> hm, that smile should have gone to the end...
<Riddell> Mamarok_: so I wonder how you got QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster set
<Riddell> Mamarok_: do you have /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80qtgraphicssystem ?
<Mamarok_> Riddell: that was a leftover of my tries to have a dual monitor setup
<Mamarok_> no, I don't have such a file
<ScottK> Riddell: It helps if I actually push it.  It's there now.
<ScottK> Riddell: In addition to what's in bzr, it seems to want to build against upower, although I'm not sure which exact package.
<Riddell> ScottK: how did you get around the need for newer libpolkit-qt-1-dev and soprano than exist?
<ScottK> Riddell: There are snapshots in Ninjas.
<Riddell> clever
<ScottK> I think we've got the needed kdesupport stuff for libs.  Still need a newer akonadi for pimlibs.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can I delete the lucid stuff from ninjas?
<ScottK> Looks like maybe it wants udisks too.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | packaging 4.6 beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you upload the attica package that I put in Ninjas or did you package it yourself?
<Riddell> ScottK: I packaged it myself, didn't see it was in ninjas
<Riddell> it's the 0.2 release I packaged
<Riddell> also did grantlee
<ScottK> OK.  I didn't realize 0.2 was out.
 * ScottK took 0.19 from ktown
<steveire> What's the right way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 these days?
<Riddell> steveire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<steveire> There used to be a command line tool like do-release-upgrade or something?
<Riddell> steveire: yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Riddell> it's just a different frontend to the same upgrade tool
<steveire> Riddell: Thanks. Got that in #kubuntu I tihnk
<Tm_T> good old factoids
<Riddell> ScottK: I have kde4libs compiling away happily now
<Riddell> ScottK: where do you see it needing upower and udisks?
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Let me know when you get past 8%.
<ScottK> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535033/ is the build failure I got last night the makes me think that.
<Riddell> ScottK: how did you get past the qstring error?  /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:601:5: error: 'QString::QString(const char*)' is private
<ScottK> Riddell: Not sure.  I got that one once and not another time.
<ScottK> I only got it when I'd tried to build more than once, so I have a suspicion clean is buggy somehow.
<ScottK> I'd start over with a clean builddir
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, when symbols are introduced by a new upstream version, it's a best practice to only list the upstream version in the symbols file and not the revision. 
<ScottK> I'm changing that and adding my debian/copyright updates to attica.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I know, my fault
<ScottK> Easy enough to fix and I had the debian/copyright changes to upload anyway.
<ScottK> Riddell: I just pushed a small rules change for kde4libs.  Please pull from bzr again when it's convenient.
<ScottK> It won't affect building, but I had to drop part of one patch since the code had completely changed (and it should probably get put back in an appropriate place sometime): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/289#debian/patches/kubuntu_05_langpack_desktop_files.diff
<highvoltage> hey, anyone here familiar with http://sourceforge.net/projects/openteacher/ or whether anyone's currently working on packaging it?
<Riddell> highvoltage: can't say I've ever heard of it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes and sure why not
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have access details to kubuntu.org?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> but im playing with my new Desire
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I got a new phone
<shadeslayer> the HTC Desire
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: ^^
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: I'm torn between a Desire and N900 :/
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: Get the Desire
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: also depends on your usecase
<highvoltage> I like that the N900 is a real little computer whith a real littel debian system on it. that's awesome.
<shadeslayer> If you will spend hacking on it and NOT use it as your primary Phone, get the N900
<shadeslayer> if you want a phone... not a computer... get the Desire
<highvoltage> ok
<shadeslayer> I already have a laptop and will use the phone as a phone :P
<Riddell> ScottK: patches updated, now at 14% compiled
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: im already playing a mp3 + have a web browser open + have the manual open.... no stuttering or anything
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: good
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: ah, my $25 samsung cheapie phone can do that too ;)
<highvoltage> (although it's web browser is admittingly crappy)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> get the 
<shadeslayer> n900 
<steveire> Why does the 'report a bug' link on this page not take me to a page where I can fill in a bug report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<steveire> Can someone link me to the actual bug report form?
<Riddell> steveire: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<Riddell> or use the   ubuntu-bug <packagename>  command line
<steveire> Riddell: That also redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Riddell> steveire: use ubuntu-bug then
<Riddell> (this is a somewhat controvertial issue)
<steveire> Why is it controvesial? I think adding ?no-redirect helps
<Riddell> well forcing people to use ubuntu-bug means we get some package specific bits that it adds, but stopping people from filing through the website directly might stop some people from filing bugs at all
<steveire> It nearly stopped me
<steveire> I managed though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/680088
<Riddell> "Can't mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)" I wonder what that means
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/278442/ apup == update && upgrade 
<Riddell> "Holding Back plasma-netbook rather than change libkephal4"  worth trying removing plasma-netbook I guess
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/278444/ Not sure where you see that, but it doesn't seem accurate
<Riddell> I was looking at apt.log
<Riddell> steveire: dunno, asking mvo the DistUpgrade tool author
<Riddell> steveire: hmm well he just points to the same place, do you have something funny with libkephal4 ?
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know what we're expected to say in this sru meeting?
<steveire> Riddell: http://dpaste.com/278451/ I don't even know what libkephal does.
<Riddell> steveire: oh, you have 4.5.2
<Riddell> steveire: oh, you have 4.5.2
<Riddell> steveire: oh, you have 4.5.3
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> which is newer than the version in 10.10
<Riddell> so the upgrade won't work
<Riddell> not until we get 4.5.3 into -updates
<Riddell> hmm
<steveire> Wouldn't that mean that anyone using the ppa would have the same problem? 
<Riddell> steveire: yes, we should make that clear on the announcement
<steveire> It should also be made clear in the ppa page.
<Riddell> steveire: so I guess for upgrade you need to remove kdelibs5, reinstall kubuntu-desktop and then upgrade
<Riddell> sorry about that
<steveire> And anywhere mentioning the upgrade using the ppa, that it will break when you try to upgrade
<txwikinger> How many databases does KDE run in the background?
<steveire> I won't bother upgrading in that case.
<steveire> I'll have to do a clean install at some stage and remember never to use a upgrade-kde-ppa again.
<steveire> Thanks for your help figuring it out.
<Riddell> txwikinger: two, depending on what you call a database
<txwikinger> Riddell: Well. I mean akonadi-mysql virtuoso etc
<txwikinger> I am not sure why I need 22 processes of mysqld-akonadi run on a netbook
<Riddell> txwikinger: there should be only one mysqld-akonadi process
<Tm_T> wooo, I have maverick installed, finally
<Tm_T> also, I got new PC, no more lottery if I get one even booted
<txwikinger> Well.. ok.. they are threats not processes
<txwikinger> but still
<txwikinger> hmm .. actually not sure.. htop and ps give me different results
<txwikinger> and in proc they are shown too
<Tm_T> prolly threads nonetheles
<Tm_T> s
<txwikinger> Why would threats show up in the proc directory? Somewhat inconsistent
<Tm_T> 48?
<steveire> Riddell: Will I eventually have an upgrade path if the KDE version in 10.10 gets upgraded?
<Riddell> steveire: yes should do
<steveire> Great.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: note ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so if we have same KDE version in Lucid -> Maverick -> Natty ... you cant upgrade? :O
<shadeslayer> weirdness
<Riddell> same version is fine
<Riddell> it's if lucid is greater than maverick that it's a problem
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> but i versioned everything to ~lucid1~ppa1
<Riddell> we just need to note that on the announce and maybe the PPA description page
<shadeslayer> how can that be greater than Maverick?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because he installed 4.5.3
<shadeslayer> OHHHHHHHHHH
<shadeslayer> ah... i get it
<shadeslayer> maverick has 4.5.1 
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> and this would have been the same with 4.5.2/4.5.1 in lucid
<Quintasan> ScottK: sip-qt ping
<Riddell> ScottK: well solid really doesn't want to link http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/q8ALLNq9
<Riddell> ScottK: "there is already an akonadi 1.4.80 tarball"
<Riddell> says dirk
<Riddell> ScottK: a whole week of holiday?
<\sh> ScottK has holiday? 
<ScottK> Riddell: Thursday is the formal holiday, but I've got plans for Friday as well.
<ScottK> Riddell: I"ll be around tomorrow.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy got solid compiling with a trunk patch
 * Riddell out for a bit
<ScottK> Cool
<ScottK> Riddell: Any suggestions where I find this akonadi tarball?
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded an akonadi git snapshot to Ninjas.  I'll update it to the tarball when I find it.  Would you please look at the package renaming I did and see if you think it's sensible?
<jussi> apachelogger: to answer your question from the other night, I cant get plasma media center to work. itll open up the shell, but I cant get anything to play
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/arm-for-kubuntu-and-kde/#comment-768
<apachelogger> jussi: yeah, it turely deserves the name plasma :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: No support for Marvell unfortuantely.
<highvoltage> apachelogger: isn't 'sensible pink theme' a bit of an oxymoron? :p
<apachelogger> possibly, maybe someone wanted it to be one
 * apachelogger needs to talk to his chief editor about this
<apachelogger> ScottK: clearly we should be using fedora then :P
<ScottK> Or not.
<apachelogger> it is not like ice cream is limited to suse or ubuntu ;)
<ScottK> Do we want to ship -./usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher/server in any package?
<ScottK> (akonadi)
 * highvoltage didn't even know it had ice cream!!!
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, if upstream wants to install it, I suppose giving it a package to live in would be a good idea :)
 * ScottK makes more new binaries.
 * apachelogger read new babies
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> surely a master of packaging must see every package he creates as a child for he gives a bit of his soul with every package he creates
<bulldog98> apachelogger: don‘t start talking about horuxes
<ulysses> :D
<ScottK> Found the Akonadi tarball
 * apachelogger is wondering what horuxes are
<ulysses> I think he meant horcrux
 * apachelogger is wondering what a horcrux is
<apachelogger> lord google to the rescue
<apachelogger> stupid harry potter
<ulysses> (:
 * ulysses is goint to watch next wednesday harry potter and the deathly hallows
<apachelogger> great news everyone! my new spaceship is almost done!
<ulysses> no stop until Mars?
<bulldog98> do you have an internet connection with it?
<apachelogger> mars, what is with that worthless piece of space junk?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: no, but I will mirror the youtube
<ulysses> Gallifrey?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
<apachelogger> 2 tests tomorrow
<apachelogger> one on the dark forces of software design
 * apachelogger is a lucky man
 * ScottK didn't know there was any other kind of forces of software design.
<Tm_T> it's not all sith
<ScottK> Sure.  Shades of darkness.
<Tm_T> there's plenty of room for gray jedi
<apachelogger> in design?
 * apachelogger strongly disagrees
<apachelogger> arichtecture is the good, design is the evil :P
<ScottK> Architecture can usually best be established by looking at what's already there.
 * ScottK sees a lot more cases of organizations backing into an architecture by accident than planning it out in advance.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> design mostly just happens ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you think on the design forces?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also... n900? ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry - been awa and now super busy with code-in 
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you email me your address?
<Nightrose> then i can take care of it tomorrow or the day after
<Nightrose> also short version of design thingy please
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the short version is that I concluded software design is silly whereas Tm_T argued that there are plenty of good things about it...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmm i hope there's some good things about it - else we'd be wasting a lot of time and money ;-)
<ScottK> For the people getting the money it's good.
 * apachelogger knows of one particular case in the late 1990's in austria, where a multi billion euro software project was still being designed after some 4 years into the project
<apachelogger> at that point they had a rather large wall of design specifications
<apachelogger> incosistent and bogus and no one really had an idea of the big picture
<ScottK> You've got to do architecture and design for things of more than minimal complexity.  Just don't expect things to work out like you planned.
<ScottK> You've also got to have people working on the consistency.
<ScottK> (as you no doubt know)
<ScottK> Most managers don't understand it, IME.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: -.-
<apachelogger> with a good architecture, the design really comes on its own
<apachelogger> what is necessary though is a good software architecture to dive in and come up with a plan early on
<apachelogger> s/architecture/architect
 * ScottK has yet to meet one of those.
<ScottK> No shortage of ones that think they are though.
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded akonadi (tarball version) to Ninjas and the archive, but it'll hit binary New.  So please have a look for it once it's built.
<apachelogger> ScottK: new phonon release by the end of the week btw
<apachelogger> apparently 4.6b1 requires 4.4.3 but we did not release that yet
<apachelogger> also it would be very nice if we could have a libphononexperimental package :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: phonon-backend-gst should recommend gstreamer0.10-packagekit
<apachelogger> that way gstreamer will directly call to kpk for codec installation without intermediate application
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot98.png
<apachelogger> of course that does then not find an appropriate package, but that is a seperate issue
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should speak to the phonon maintainer about fixing that.
<apachelogger> that I said with my upstream hat on :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's not the version the CMake in kdelibs says it needs (it claims to be OK with what we have)
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you build runtime already?
<apachelogger> that really contains the phonon kde integration parts
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<ScottK> Not much more to do until Riddell's libs build appears somewhere.
<ScottK> So there's a proposed patch for the armel GCC madness.
 * ScottK is going to start a gcc-4.5 build with it and see if building that plus a test build of Qt can get done before they decide to include the patch or not.
 * apachelogger snuggles Nightrose
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<ScottK> apachelogger: Don't look at the gcc packages build systems.  Once you look, you won't be able to unsee it.
<apachelogger> oh, I did not plan on doing it
<apachelogger> is it ugly make?
 * apachelogger thinks people always use ugly make to annoy him
<apachelogger> oh, btw, for maintainability reasons I concluded that using make alone for arm nightlies is a bad idea
<apachelogger> shell shall be the waepon of choice once more
<Tm_T> apachelogger: rapache
<ScottK> apachelogger: To start with, it is tarball in tarball.  Rules are sufficiently complex to be broken up into, IIRC, 5 different files.  Patches to be included are, depending on various factors, decided in debian/rules.  Lots of fun.
<apachelogger> sounds like a beauty :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: 4 box ice creaming in progress for this gcc build.
<apachelogger> sweet
<ScottK> That probably brings it from 4 days to 1.5.
 * ScottK didn't have the heart to check.
<apachelogger> 4 days :O
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, now I think I found a code-in suitable thing ^^
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> tell
<apachelogger> removing pointless includes in phonon source files // remove/move pointless includes in header files 
<Nightrose> heh that sounds tricky
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> one would need to have a bit of an idea of what a (forward) declaration is
<apachelogger> other than that it is really just removing stuff and checking if phonon still builds
<apachelogger> granted, it is a bit on the advanced level
<Nightrose> ok good enough
<Nightrose> please apply as a mentor, subscribe to kde-soc-mentor and add the task :)
<apachelogger> let me check if there is actually stuff to do though ^^
 * apachelogger already walked through phonon-gst on a tediously boring train ride
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok, that was all worthless yadayada
<apachelogger> apparently only phonon-gst had all messed up includes :S
<Nightrose> lol
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it is jolly hard to find tasks for sure
<apachelogger> especially if apachelogger fixes them before realising their suitability
<Nightrose> lol
<Nightrose> yes it is hard
 * nigelb pokes phononlogger for the channel spam
 * phononlogger undresses and starts dancing on tables
 * nigelb coughs
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-23
<Riddell> groovy, kde4libs compiled
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the new tarball?
<Riddell> ScottK: nope, yet to look at my e-mail this evening
<nigelb> evening..
<Riddell> hi nigelb 
<nigelb> Riddell: Heya :)
<Riddell> gosh this is a messy beta release
<Riddell> new tar compiling
<freeflying> Riddell: git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/nihui/kndesktop git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/nihui/knpanel
<DarkwingDuck> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> freeflying: what's that?
<Riddell> evening DarkwingDuck 
<freeflying> Riddell: a lightweight desktop and panel 
<claydoh|werk> DarkwingDuck: any traction from your kubuntu-users and kubuntuforums posts?
<DarkwingDuck> A couple
<claydoh|werk> DarkwingDuck: i am a willing minion as well, tho depending on the task I may need assistance
<DarkwingDuck> with documentation or other?
<claydoh|werk> docmentation I know squat, other things i would need less learning. such as a help.kubuntu.org
<claydoh|werk> but even tho I feel like and old fart I can still try to learn things
<DarkwingDuck> Hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh|werk: I'm still figureing out what we need for setting up help.kubuntu however... If you want to start writing how-tos for popular KDE/Kubuntu programs that would be outstanding
<claydoh|werk> I can do that, heck I could even do screencasts, though text is more easily translatable 
<claydoh|werk> I will start with some of the basics, perhaps.
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh|werk: look at what we have already with BZR
<DarkwingDuck> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<claydoh|werk> DarkwingDuck: kk
<DarkwingDuck> If you want to just send how-tos I'll convert them over
<DarkwingDuck> just make sure you put your name on the todo list we have so that no work is duplicated
<DarkwingDuck> wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> grr, new kde4libs error
<Riddell> fregl: any ideas? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/yXNZZNjE
<claydoh|werk> docbook looks so  ....intimidating
<jjesse> it itsn't
<claydoh|werk> but it *looks* that way :)
<jjesse> yes it does
<jjesse> but it isn't
<jjesse> heck i learned it
<claydoh|werk> work beckons.. :(
<nixternal> is there a fix for compositing in maverick for intel cards? this is ridonkulous
<maco> um yes went in about 2 weeks before release
<maco> a new mesa was uploaded
<nixternal> bullshit
<nixternal> where is it at? 
<maco> in final...
<nixternal> I have all repos enabled and compositing doesn't work for me
<nixternal> i have to enable it, and then watch kubuntu suck horse ass
<nixternal> maco: i can confirm on 2 fresh installs right now, compositing disables itself on login and you have to do the alt+shift+f12
<maco> but it works after that?
<nixternal> one is a dell mini 10v and the other is my desktop
<nixternal> depends on how you define "works"
<maco> on my netbook it usually works fine for a while, til i get enough other junk running, then it disables
<maco> (and re-enabling works fine)
<nixternal> right, i can do all that, but then i get massive glitches with konsole/yakuake when hiding, playing shisen sho and a few other games lag out until you move the window to get it to refresh, web browsing with chromium is a mess
<fregl> Riddell: weird, afaik nobody had touched that stuff in quite a while (knewstuff3)
<phononlogger> ohm
<phononlogger> tabs
<phononlogger> dantti: seriously? tabs?
 * phononlogger hugs fregl
<fregl> awww :D
 * fregl hugs phononlogger
 * phononlogger does not understand aptcc -.-
<phononlogger> dantti: if you can make the codec finder work we could get truely amazing codec-installs in natty :)
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: I'm sad due to again reintroduce bug in konversation. :(
<Riddell> fregl: this is weird
<Riddell> fregl: the kdelibs beta 1 tar I have as an enum in itemsgridviewdelegate.cpp and needs this patch http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/VKG5Cwdh
<Riddell> fregl: but the copy in svn has no enum, it has a bunch of static const int DelegateRatingWidget = 3;
<fregl> Riddell: very weird, seems like dirk commited something like that: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.5.80/kdelibs/knewstuff/knewstuff3/ui/itemsgridviewdelegate.cpp?r1=1198725&r2=1199825
<Riddell> ninjas: while you're waiting for 4.5 beta to move on here's a new kipi-plugins for the packaging http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/551
<Riddell> digikam too
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you help with finally fix bug 676303?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676303 in konversation (Ubuntu) "[natty] indicator applet doesn't handle konversation notifications" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676303
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I'll take a look in a bit
<ScottK> nixternal: I've not had any significant problems on my 10v.  Just disable the capability checks for kwin.
<Riddell> groovy, kdelibs uploaded to ninjas
<ari-tczew> debfx: around?
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: :(
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: If you would like, I could fix it. I could also sponsor a fix, if that's what you'd like
<JontheEchidna> I think they key is to pop the patch first, then remove the patch from debian/patches and debian/patches/series
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: Riddell wrote above that he will fix it.
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: anyway, it's not important for me who will fix it - you or Riddell. I won't make second patch.
<JontheEchidna> ok. I just wanted to ask to make sure I am not stepping on anybody's toes.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind if I take this one?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go ahead
<ScottK> Riddell: You saw the kde4libs FTBFS, right (need the upnp stuff)
<Riddell> ScottK: hupnp is also uploaded, should just need a retry when it's in
<ScottK> nixternal: I've seen the issues with Chromium recently, but those are, frankly, Chromium's fault.  It worked fine at release and the has gotten worse with post-release updates.
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to look at akonadi in New?
<Riddell> next on the todo list
<Riddell> but first need to get some bread for lunch
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for the todo: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8697
<JontheEchidna> this one new? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59497796/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.konversation_1.3.1-2ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh, goody
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's Bug #675347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675347 in Linaro GCC "volatile int causes inline assembly build failure" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675347
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're the symbols file expert ...  It looks to me like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/535570/ the _ZThn8_ symbols should just be removed.  Is that amd64 specific do you think (it's from the amd64 build log)
<ScottK> Plus it looks like Soyuz ate the i386 build.
<JontheEchidna> dunno what _ZThn8_ means
<Riddell> I just retried the i386 build
<ScottK> I retried it too.  It just failed quickly with no build log.
<ScottK> I think it needs a new upload.
<Riddell> it's doing ok now
<ScottK> I was thinking that fixing the symbols file would be nice at the same time.
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Weird.
<Riddell> ScottK: debian/akonadi-agent-launcher.install and debian/akonadi-agent-server.install aren't in the akonadi packaging in bzr
<Riddell> ScottK: but also, shouldn't something depend on them?
<ScottK> Riddell: I must have forgotten to bzr add.  I'll fix.
<Riddell> can't they go in the akonadi-server package?
<ScottK> Riddell: AFAICT they are totally optional to use.
<ScottK> Honestly I'm not sure.  I thought it was better to split them out and let them land in Universe until we see what use gets made of them.
<ScottK> If you'd rather not split them out, I can see that too.
<Riddell> best thing would be to predict what debian were going to do so we don't have to add replaces about the place if we get it different :)
<ScottK> I did ask Debian about the library rename.
<ScottK> That seems OK.
<Riddell> asking in #akonadi
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> awooga, kdelibs built
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<Riddell> ScottK: 15:03 < tokoe> Riddell: together with akonadi-server
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll fix it.
<ScottK> Please reject those binaries.
 * Riddell gives it the boot
<dantti> phononlogger: tabs??
<dantti> phononlogger:are you talking about gstreamer finding in aptcc?
<Riddell> ulysses: ping
<Riddell> ulysses: kdelibs needs huphp, so your packaging is needed soon, are you able to fix the remaining issues?  I left some comments on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/hupnp
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed akonadi uploaded.  It'll still hit New once it builds due to libakonadiprotocolinternals1.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll be gone most of today, so unlikely to be much more help on packaging.  I should be able to help out some tomorrow.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> No problem.
<ulysses> Riddell: I have some lessons remaining today, around 21 pm UTC I could do it
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, mostly just needs some .install files to split up the .deb package
<persia> So, I sent an email to ubuntu-devel-announce about products recently.  Has the Kubuntu team decided which images they are producing for Natty yet?
<Riddell> persia: yes, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseManifest
<persia> Which kind of armel is the Kubuntu Mobile Preview image?
<Riddell> whatever ones work :)
<persia> OK.  Let's ask differently.  What sort of armel hardware do the folk willing to test it have?
<rbelem> n900
<rbelem> :-)
<persia> rbelem, Thanks.
<rbelem> panda boards?
<persia> Next: is the powerpc Desktop image being discontinued?
<persia> rbelem, Well, if you have panda, sure.
<rbelem> i have an old beagle board
<persia> Which one?
<ScottK> persia: I'll test it and regular Kubuntu on mx51.
<rbelem> the first model, class b i think
<rbelem> or class c
<persia> rbelem, B3 or newer should let you do armel+omap if you like.
<rbelem> i'm not sure
<ScottK> persia: powerpc desktop image is not discontinued.  We have testers for that.
<rbelem> cool
<persia> ScottK, I thought Tm_T would want it :)  It's not on the list.
<persia> So anyway, it sounds like the list doesn't quite match ReleaseManifest.  That's OK.  There's discussions about how to structure that page.
<Riddell> powerpc was always hidden in ports, but maybe now we don't have that distinction it should go on that page
<persia> I'm just doing data collection now: I'm happy to take information from that page, or just IRC notes.
<persia> The key bit is that I want to know which images, which install targets (I don't yet have confirmation if amd64+mac is different than amd64 for this cycle), and who is responsible for making sure it gets tested.
<Tm_T> righto
<ScottK> persia: AFAIK the only thing I think we are unlikely to support is panda4, but that may happen too.
<ScottK> persia: What armel subarchs are on the list for consideration right now?
<persia> ScottK, You mean "armel+omap4" (which is panda and blaze and maybe something else if TI has a design win)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> We may or may not have hardware to support testing omap4.
<persia> I don't have a list of known working install targets yet.  the only kernel I know is being tested is the armel+omap4 one.
<ScottK> The rest (which afaik is likely omap3 and mx51) from the linaro kernel we do have testers for.
<persia> Historically there's also been armel+dove, and there might be more in linaro kernels, but I'm more interested in stuff for which you have testers than in what Linaro may or may not manage to produce for kernels (I'd expect them to answer that better than you).
<ScottK> persia: It's good to know what's on offer so we can work on finding testers. We'd like Kubuntu to be supported as broadly as possible.
<persia> But it sounds like you plan Mobile and Desktop for all of i386, amd64, amd64+mac (if it exists), powerpc, armel+imx51, armel+omap, and possibly armel+omap4 (depending on hardware).
<rbelem> i'm planning to buy two arm dev board in january
<ScottK> persia: Yes.
<rbelem> probably panda and other one i don't know yet
<ScottK> Although mobile is just i386 and armel.
<persia> Riddell, And you'll be the contact to approve all the Desktop images?
<persia> rbelem, You'll be the contact to approve all the Mobile images?
<Riddell> persia: the Kubuntu community will, with me giving final approval
<Riddell> although I don't know about amd64+mac
<persia> I don't know if it will exist.  I think cjwatson said something about having an idea to not need it anymore.
<rbelem> i don't know
<ScottK> I think rbelem is the right POC for mobile.
<persia> Riddell, I'm supposed to get a person who is the contact for approval.  That you are only a delegate is expected :)
<ScottK> We'll all provide input, of course.
<Riddell> yeah put rbelem down for mobile and me for kubuntu normal
<persia> OK.  Once I have the complete list, I'll let you know if there are concerns about the list you gave me today.
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> persia: also I avoid the term "Kubuntu Desktop" since it includes netbook
 * persia needs to adapt to the new model.
<persia> Is it just "Kubuntu"?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> on the other hand I'm very happy to see the term Ubuntu Desktop getting greater usage and approval
<persia> I don't like the use of "Kubuntu" for that, because Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Netbook are merging for natty.
<JontheEchidna> anybody know what E: gtk2-engines-oxygen: pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared-libs means?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you read the verbose output of Lintian?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I suspect lintian is only looking in /usr/lib and missing the .so file in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/liboxygen-gtk.so
<Riddell> so it's probably ignorable
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I looked up the tag on the internet but it really didn't say how to fix it
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> like, definiting wth a "shlibs control file" actually is
 * ScottK doesn't know of the top of his head.  
<JontheEchidna> *defining
<JontheEchidna> basically the description gives the uber-long tag name a proper sentence structure, offering no further explanation
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: anyways, I've fixed the erronous suggests and reuploaded
<JontheEchidna> nice to see that revu finally supports source format 3.0
<Riddell> ScottK: "Qt still broken on ARM, patch for GCC in testing" is that accurate?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd say "patch sent upstream from review".
<ScottK> Riddell: Unfortunately you'll also apparently have to add "Ubuntu GCC maintainer doesn't want to upload GCC again until after Alpha 1, so broken for another month regardless of progress on the patch".
<Riddell> wibble
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> I bet he'd be singing a different tune if it was preventing gtk+2.0 from building
<ScottK> Riddell: hupnp builds on armel (I'm trying to test build stuff as we go so we don't get a huge suprise on porting problems once gcc is fixed)
<ScottK> To answer the next question: building using the old gcc.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Oracle isn't stepping away from open source.  They were never close to it.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Well.. Sun was closer than Oracle since they bought Sun
<ScottK> txwikinger: That's definitely true.  I don't see this as stepping away, I see it as Oracle being Oracle.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Yeah.. I looked at it from the perspective of OpenOffice, not so much Oracle as an entity
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the patch was already applied upstream :)
<shadeslayer> Skrooge one
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How about the open with patch for rekonq?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its being reviewed on reviewboard
 * ScottK notes shadeslayer would be less tired and overworked if he'd do better the minion recruiting task.
 * ScottK suspects apachelogger would agree.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> it doesnt do right click > open with, but when you click on a url, it lists various apps
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im recruting... but not from IRC :>
<ScottK> Not ideal, but I can live with that.
<shadeslayer> people are showing interest in college
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> and since college is ending tmmrw ... im trying to reap the benefits
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> There might be a guy called Akshay Tayal coming along in the next few days..... he asked me about packaging and i told him about the workflow and the packaging guide and pointed him to this channel :D
 * apachelogger agrees
 * apachelogger reads what he agrees with
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I agree.
<Quintasan> ScottK: sip ping
<apachelogger> jefferai: is there a ftphonon account on ktown? if so, can you please add me to its authorized keys, if not, how do phonon tarballs get published?
 * apachelogger needs to leave for a meeting but would like to publish phonon 4.4.3 soonish :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: he's traveling 
<Nightrose> #kde-sysadmin
<dantti> apachelogger: what were you talking about?
<dantti> oh he is out again
<ari-tczew> debfx: could you review again clementine on revu? thanks
<Quintasan> apachelogger: "life-changing injury"  OR "life changing injury" ?
 * Quintasan wonders if there is #english-language-support :P
<apachelogger> dantti: about the life of brian
<apachelogger> dantti: also about how installing gstreamer0.10-packagekit and using phonon-backend-gstreamer will make kpk show a dialog that a codec is missing and it will go search for it
<apachelogger> but then the search ends in error of not being able to find anything
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I suppose latter is more correct
<apachelogger> just make a google fight ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: right that's because I need to finish the search :P
<dantti> apachelogger: I started it based on how the py code did but after speaking with some gstreamer dev it endend up to be the wrong way
<dantti> it's somehow easy to finish it but I didn't had time yet to finish it
<apachelogger> right, so I was suggesting that if you were to finish it soonish we could have amazing missing-codec support in kubuntu 11.04 ;)
 * apachelogger has a major headache and isnt able to continue work on his phonon nor kubuntu is ubuntu blog post -.-
<dantti> apachelogger: btw do you know gstreamer functions?
<apachelogger> dantti: a bit, from what I have come to see in reading through the phonon-gst code
 * apachelogger is wondering if peopel will ever grow tired of making videos about their desktop which is really about compiz 
<dantti> apachelogger: do you know something about gst_caps_new_simple ?
<apachelogger> dantti: not really, what do you need to know?
<apachelogger> (I know that phonon-gst creates the decoder name from a caps
<apachelogger> )
<dantti> apachelogger: well aptcc receives an string like "gstreamer0.10(decoder-audio/x-wma)(wmaversion=3)"
<dantti> then gs has this function to create a capabilities things
<dantti> and I have to match against packages..
<_Groo_> hi/2 all. could any kind sould backport this PLSSSSSS:
<_Groo_> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.5/kdegraphics/libs/libkipi/libkipi/pluginloader.cpp?r1=1194512&r2=1194513
<apachelogger> dantti: get_caps_from_string()
<_Groo_> it fixed the digikam crash when clicking on settings
<apachelogger> dantti: using the part behind deocder- as argument
<_Groo_> should be in 4.5.4, but if someone could backport it, it would be super
<_Groo_> since it afects every single digikam since at least 1.4.0
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dantti: gst_caps_new_simple might be more suited
<apachelogger> that would be called like gst_caps_new_simple("audio/x-wma", "wmaversion", G_TYPE_INT, 3, NULL)
<dantti> apachelogger: right, I'm trying to re read the docs
<apachelogger> what I imagine tricky is to find the actual gdatatype of the value to a field
<apachelogger> OTOH you probably only have ints or strings anyway
<apachelogger> dantti: also you are very brave for reading gstreamer documentation ;)
<apachelogger> "documentation" - it mostly just says what is obvious from function name and parameter names ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks
<dantti> apachelogger: well what can I say, without docs what can i do :P
<apachelogger> trial'n'error ;)
<apachelogger> that is how I do things starting with a g ;)
<dantti> kkk
<apachelogger> or ask google
<apachelogger> that also works at times
<apachelogger> though most of the time it will just show you obscure usage of the function you wants thought was very useful and totally easy to handle ;)
<apachelogger> s/wants/once
<dantti> apachelogger: oh now I remember the first problem I had, finding gs libs :P
<ulysses> Riddell: ping
<ulysses> Riddell: I'll go to sleep, sorry I didn't come earlier, in the morning I'll look at hupnp
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1200117 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Several fixes for queue handling. Also remove the confirmation dialog, since the
<CIA-42> confirmation really needs to occur before the transaction is added to the
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-24
<CIA-42> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101124000353-tkhtzdcpvmztrdwv * debian/ (30 files) * New upstream beta release: - Update various .install files - Bump build-depend versions on kdelibs5-dev to >= 4:4.5.80 - Add xsltproc to build-depends
<dantti> lol gstreamer conflicts with apt :P
<Riddell> dantti: huh?
<dantti> Riddell: there is a define in both libs
<dantti> so I have to separete it myself
 * ScottK notes GCC on arm takes a long time (the ice cream seems to have given up after a while)
<ScottK> We're on test suite now anyway.
<apachelogger> dantti: ghostscript libs? :P
<apachelogger> dantti: what do you mean by finding? 
<apachelogger> for linking?
<apachelogger> surely there ought to be example code for that since everyone outside Kland still uses autohell
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> upgrading to 4.5.3 seems to wanna remove workspace :O
<apachelogger> Investigating (0) plasma-dataengines-workspace [ i386 ] < 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 -> 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 > ( kde )
<apachelogger> Broken plasma-dataengines-workspace:i386 Depends on libweather-ion5 [ i386 ] < none -> 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 > ( libs ) (= 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1)
<apachelogger>   Considering libweather-ion5:i386 2 as a solution to plasma-dataengines-workspace:i386 4
<apachelogger>   Removing plasma-dataengines-workspace:i386 rather than change libweather-ion5:i386
<apachelogger> in and out and in and out
 * apachelogger pokes fldc
<apachelogger> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<apachelogger>   libweather-ion4a
<apachelogger> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<apachelogger>   libweather-ion5
<apachelogger> what the fudge?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pingy
<apachelogger> Version: 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<apachelogger> Replaces: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5, libweather-ion4, libweather-ion4-api, libweather-ion4a
<apachelogger> that relatin with 4a is nothing but pointless since the package only contains library content and thus there is no real relation of any sort 
<fldc> apachelogger: damn mobile broadband :D
<apachelogger> fldc: get yourself a quassel core :P
<fldc> apachelogger: I should, yes :D
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> oh no :(
 * apachelogger is wondering why aptitude suggests to remove the old lib before trying to remove a whole bunch of packages, whereas apt-get tries to preservethe lib
<apachelogger> latter is even stranger in light of apparently each package depending on it being upgraded
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Package: libweather-ion5
<apachelogger> Provides: libweather-ion4-api
<apachelogger> Replaces: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5, libweather-ion4, libweather-ion4-api
<apachelogger> Conflicts: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5, libweather-ion4, libweather-ion4-api
<apachelogger> is it just me
<apachelogger> or is that completely bogus
<apachelogger> first of all ion5 provides ion4?
<apachelogger> and then it conflicts itself?
<apachelogger> since it provides ion4 but conflicts and replaces ion4?
<valorie> libweather has been a problem, for sure
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger wonders
<apachelogger> then again, provides&replaces&conflicts has transitional merit 
 * apachelogger consults the policy manual
<apachelogger> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s7.6.2
<apachelogger> true true
<apachelogger> so that makes sense after all
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> if it were providing ion4 :P
 * apachelogger doubts that dropping the relation with 4a will resolve the issue, since that removal relation with ion4-api might get in the way of things
<ulysses> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> ulysses: time for team report?
<ulysses> oops
<ulysses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<apachelogger> is it me or is the wiki dead slow?
<ulysses> slower than a dead horse
<Riddell> ulysses: hi
<ulysses> Riddell: I changed the debian/control and debian/copyright http://paste.ubuntu.com/535820/
<ulysses> Riddell: if the copyright correct, only the splitting remains
<Riddell> ulysses: I'd do it more explicitly than that, copy and paste lines 21 to 40 then "The source code in apps/" and remove "Lesser"
<ulysses> good point
<ulysses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535836/
<Riddell> ulysses: remove Lesser in line 48
<Riddell> also line 51, and copy and paste lines 51/52 at line 35
<ulysses> done
<Riddell> groovy
<ulysses> Riddell: How do I the split of hupnp?
<Riddell> ulysses: create several package descriptions in debian/control
<Riddell> then make <package>.install files in debian/ which list the files that should go in each package
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can kubuntu_91_phonon_forget_option.diff go upstream?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: where is that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> apachelogger: also any idea where this mysterious phonon 4.4.3 can be found?  kdebase-runtime needs that
<apachelogger> Riddell: not released yet
<Riddell> that's unhelpful
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can patch to 4.4.2 really
<apachelogger> there is absolutely no reason to require 4.4.3 from a libphonon POV
<Riddell> so can we just change that in kde svn?
<apachelogger> yeah
<ulysses> Riddell: something like for libhupnp-dev? debian/tmp/usr/include/HUpnpCore/
<apachelogger> Riddell: better try it first though, maybe someone introduced usage of API that is not even technically targetted for 4.4.3
<Riddell> ulysses: yes although you can miss out the "debian/tmp/"
<apachelogger> there seems to be a bit of a confusion of phonon master and the 4.4 branch
<Riddell> ulysses: you also want the foo.so files
<apachelogger> (that said I am probably going to release from anyway)
<Riddell> ulysses: in the -dev
<apachelogger> Riddell: patch looks upstreamable at first glance
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy, can you propose it in the right place then commit it if it's all good?
<apachelogger> yeah
<ulysses> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535854/
<ulysses> oops, I'll be late from the lesson
<ulysses> brb in two hours
<Riddell> ulysses: bye
<ulysses> bye Riddell 
<Riddell> ulysses: libhupnp0.install wants usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0.*
<Riddell> ../../../phonon/kded-module/phononserver.cpp:66:5: error: 'registerMetaTypes' is not a member of 'Phonon'
<Riddell> apachelogger: guess I need this elusive phonon 4.4.3
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/phonon/compat_reports/libphonon/4.4.2_to_4.4.3/abi_compat_report.html
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that is a new interface
<apachelogger> then again said interface is not part of the 4.4 branch, so technically would not be part of it
<Riddell> apachelogger: so 4.4.3 isn't good enough?
<apachelogger> it will be
<apachelogger> unless someone objects within the next couple of hours I will release git master as 4.4.3
<apachelogger> because the actual 4.4 branch is not of much use and master actually contains plenty of good things
<Riddell> shouldn't that be 4.5 then?
<apachelogger> there isnt really anything that would indicate bumping to 4.5
<apachelogger> mostly just fixes and a bit of movement in phononexperimental
<apachelogger> oh, actually git master's cmake file says 4.4.3 -.-
<apachelogger> this is a mess!!!
<Riddell> doesn't that match your release plans exactly?
<apachelogger> well, yes, just saying :P
<Riddell> maco: owncloud 1.1 released if you're looking at the feasability of packaging it
<ScottK> That would be nice.
<apachelogger> phonon phonon phonon
 * nigelb releases apachelogger v.10.10 nicknamed releaselogger.
<releaselogger> YAY
<nigelb> heh
 * nigelb hugs releaselogger 
 * releaselogger rehugs nigelb
<nigelb> haha
<releaselogger> my rekonq is boken
<jussi> releaselogger: no suprise...
 * nigelb waves to jussi 
 * ulysses back
<Riddell> hi ulysses 
<ulysses> hello Riddell
<ulysses> I added /usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0.* to libhupnp0.install
<Riddell> ulysses: that's all it needs
<Riddell> nothing else
<Riddell> and no / at the start either
<ulysses> Riddell: I created a source package, now I test the build in pbuilder
<Riddell> ulysses: can you pastebin all the .install files and control ?
<ulysses> control: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535892/ .install files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535893/
<Riddell> ulysses: you need libhupnp-dev in debian/control
<Riddell> ulysses: libhupnp0.install only needs the last line, the rest can go
<ulysses> Riddell: do you mean libhupnp0-dev?
<Riddell> ulysses: best to call it libhupnp-dev 
<Riddell> you only need the soname number in the -dev if there's multiple versions of the library in the archive
<ulysses> libhupnp-dev is there
<ulysses> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libQtSolutions_SOAP-2.7.so.1 needed by debian/libhupnp0/usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0.7.1 (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
<Riddell> ulysses: libqtsolutions-soap-2.7-1.install wants to have "usr/lib/libQtSolutions_SOAP-2.7.so.1.0.0" and "usr/lib/libQtSolutions_SOAP-2.7.so.1" in it
<ulysses> Riddell: success!
<Riddell> ulysses: awooga
<Riddell> oh jings, the new qtwebkit breaks compiles
<maco> Riddell: ok
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200290 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.h config.h package.h) Add @since to the apidox of new methods in 1.1
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200291 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.h One more @since
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200292 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/config.h Correct the location of this @since
<ulysses> Riddell: what's next? dput again to revu?
<Riddell> ulysses: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you look at the kdegraphics failure yet?  I may have a fix and will look into if you haven't taken care of it yet.
<ulysses> Riddell: uploaded
 * ScottK fixes kdegraphics.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<Riddell> ulysses: comments added to revu
<ScottK> Riddell: No problem. It was an easy one.  Uploaded.
<ScottK> (so easy that I managed to upload it once to ninjas without the actual fix)
<ulysses> Riddell: fixed, uploaded again
<ScottK> BTW, soyuz is very backlogged at the moment, so don't be suprised if it takes a while for uploads to appear/get accepted.
<dantti_work> is it possible to hack in plasma with project neon?
<Riddell> ulysses: still some bits missing
<Riddell> dantti_work: you can hack in whatever you like
<Riddell> it's just a trunk build, so depends if trunk is what you want
<dantti_work> Riddell: but does the packages comes with sources too? and is it working btw? i heard about it being broken these days
<Riddell> dantti_work: you can download the package sources of course but generally you want to code on an svn checkout
<Riddell> it'll install into /opt so it's safe to install, of course trunk can break so it may not run
<dantti_work> Riddell: so I'd install neo, and the svn co kickoff and it will compile against neon libs?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will the packages i put in backports, remain there forever?
<shadeslayer> like ... till next LTS atleast
<Riddell> if you -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/neon then yes
<releaselogger> libweather-ion is still screwing up my upgarde
<dantti_work> Riddell: k, thanks, i'll install then and see what happens :P
<releaselogger> stupid thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: packages in kubuntu-ppa/backports get deleted when we delete them, in lucid-backports or whatever they stay there indefinately
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: KDE 4.6 ?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: no 4.5.3
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong (yes, I haven't forgotten)
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: for lucid?
<Quintasan> Great.
<releaselogger> for maverick
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i think i might have found 2 minions @ college today
<ulysses> Riddell: hm, I renamed libqtsolutions-soap-2.7-0 to -2.7-1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could we not remove the 4.5.3 packages from backports till next LTS?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> eh
<dantti_work> Riddell: can't install deps problems
<shadeslayer> why do i have a 700 MB upgrade
<dantti_work> does it requires natty too?
<shadeslayer> and that too for 4.5.3 KDE
<yofel> dantti_work: neon is for lucid and maverick currently
<yofel> dantti_work: which ppa do you use?
<Quintasan> dantti_work: plus we do not have kdebindings since trunk is broken ATM
<dantti_work> yofel: oh, the techbase package had jaunty on the sources.list
<Quintasan> yofel: which packages exactly does my sip upload breaks?
<yofel> dantti_work: thebase page is outdated, we'll need to update that sometime
<yofel> dantti_work: our ppa is https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/
<dantti_work> Quintasan: well as kickoff does not use bindings I think I'm ok right?
<Quintasan> I think yes
<yofel> dantti_work: which component is kickoff in?
<yofel> Quintasan: not sure, I at least got a ABI mismatch error when I tried apport-kde
<Quintasan> kdebase-workspace I believe
<Quintasan> so apport is broken, hmmm
<dantti_work> yofel: plasma
<shadeslayer> something broke in KPK
<shadeslayer> i cant edit origins
 * shadeslayer looks at dantti_work
<Quintasan> yofel: 8.0 is not backwards compatible then?
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: hmm :P
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: does the software properties open?
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: i disabled a PPA -> Clicked on edit origins -> kaboom
<yofel> Quintasan: doesn't seem so, I'll try it later on my other pc again, I'm on natty currently
<shadeslayer> i get the bouncy icon
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: does it crash?
<shadeslayer> no
<dantti_work> here it works fine
<shadeslayer> it just sits there
<shadeslayer> it worked before
<shadeslayer> just isnt working now
<dantti_work> is software-properties installed?
<shadeslayer> software-properties-kde is installed
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: http://pastebin.ca/2001075
 * Quintasan needs to upgrade his maverick kvm
<shadeslayer> konsole output
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tell me about it... i have 700 MB's of updates
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<dantti_work> does that work?
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/2001078
<shadeslayer> something broke
<shadeslayer> who broke SIP
<dantti_work> yofel: yes, the techbase page is really old :P even the package names are different :P
<yofel> dantti_work: right, that was the old neon ppa which someone should get rid of, we're starting fresh with new packages
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Stop breaking stuff! 
<shadeslayer> and go fix it
<Quintasan> It is broken since like, well, three weeks ago?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: remove the PPA version and it should work
<shadeslayer> oh.. i just found out :P
<shadeslayer> i dont usually use kpk... but just thought i should have a poke around to make sure nothing was broken :P
<Quintasan> >implying we were not talking about the breakage at least three times
<Quintasan> :P
<dantti_work> ok, kdebase-neon installed how do I run it? can I use the same account in Xephyr?
<Quintasan> dantti_work: you'd rather not, the options somehow are still saved to your ~/.kde folder
<Quintasan> I think we are working on it
<dantti_work> ok
<yofel> we are, most are stored in ~/.project-neon-kde, but *something* doesn't seem to respect that
<dantti_work> ok, working wonderfully :D
<Quintasan> it works?
<Quintasan> omfg
 * Quintasan hugs shadeslayer and yofel
<shadeslayer> wheee
 * shadeslayer hugs his Desire 
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> well, if you install project-neon-common you can even login from KDM, which works, with errors though last time I tried it
<Quintasan> beer for us at UDS
<dantti_work> Quintasan: :P next time I go ..
<dantti_work> now I need to add apacheloggers request to aptcc and then add my precious feature to kickoff 
 * dantti_work just hopes it's not too late for 4.6
<bulldog98> dantti_work: we are already packaging the beta for 4.6
<dantti_work> bulldog98: yes, I know, time is hard... but.. maybe :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: till LP guys fix bug 676657, we cant build qtwebkit :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676657 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "recipe builds can use too much memory" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676657
<shadeslayer> s/fix/release
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems kdegraphics wants XFixes 
<shadeslayer> !find Xfixes.h
<ubottu> File Xfixes.h found in libxfixes-dev
<shadeslayer> !find Xfixes.h natty
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes we can keep packages in kubuntu-ppa/backports as long as we want
<shadeslayer> kewl :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which kdegraphics are you looking at?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the 4.6 one for natty
<shadeslayer> i just got mailed that it failed to build
<shadeslayer> needs libxfixes-dev from the look of it
<yofel> Quintasan: how many releases did we want to support again? Currently natty is out of question unless we drop lucid or get more space (ok, the recipes don't work for natty yet, but we should think about it..)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok, blame ScottK he did the last upload :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: imo we go with Maverick and Lucid .... natty already gets 4.6
<ScottK> ppa3 already fixes that
<shadeslayer> so thats out of question till ... id say last natty alpha
<yofel> k, postponed then
 * ScottK made the changelog entry, got distracted, and then came back to ppa2 and uploaded without making the actual change in debian/control.
<shadeslayer> okies
<shadeslayer> i was just going through humoungus amount of mail
<shadeslayer> saw that... 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to add the 4.5.3 on lucid announce to kubuntu.org ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah ill do that ... once i finish deciding whether or not im going to osscamp.in
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: move out to #project-neon
<shadeslayer> kk
<neversfelde> would someone add my new ssh key to ktown, I lost my old one
<neversfelde> https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+sshkeys
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks like we are consistently seeing differnent symbols on amd64 (see the kdegraphics amd64 FTBFS)
<Riddell> neversfelde: hang on
<Riddell> neversfelde: done
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> neversfelde: going to do some ninja'ing?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I guess I'll start with kdenetwork
<Riddell> neversfelde: careful there's an issue there that's been discussed on kde-packagers, it needs something fixed around libktorrent 
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, I know
<neversfelde> an will have a look
<Riddell> hi jasoncwarner1 
<jasoncwarner1> Riddell: Hi!
<Riddell> everyone say hi to jasoncwarner1, he's the new manager of Canonical's desktop team
<ulysses> hi jasoncwarner1 
<nixternal> hi jasoncwarner1 
<jasoncwarner1> Good morning everyone!
<nixternal> 3 minutes till noon here :)
<ulysses> 19 pm here
<jasoncwarner1> 4:30am here ;) 
<ulysses> a bit different timezone:P
<neversfelde> hi jasoncwarner1
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<Riddell> hi sheytan rather
<shadeslayer> :P
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: in the next couple of weeks, prior to x-mas, i want to get together for docs. i need to fix some things and change some things...now i can run out and do what i need to do for the day, and of course it has to do with...wait for it...wait for it....cycling & microsoft
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should i put in the fact that these packages were paid for by a company?
<sheytan> Hi Riddell
<shadeslayer> and how do i word that :P
<sheytan> Riddell did you see the page we made? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes we normally put a thanks at the end so a thanks to foo for funding them should be fine
<Riddell> sheytan: nope
<sheytan> shadeslayer do you have that link i gave you to show Riddell?
<sheytan> mine is lost ;/
<shadeslayer> uh.. hold on :P
<sheytan> ok
<shadeslayer> http://ryrych.pl/null/kubuntu/index.html
<shadeslayer> there ya go
<sheytan> Riddell ^^
<sheytan> thanks shadeslayer :)
 * sheytan is gone for dinner. brb
<Riddell> ooh pretty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so for proof reading, i publish the page, but dont push it to Main site?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for proofreading just save it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> without ticking the publish box
 * bulldog98 is learning vim
<Riddell> bulldog98: bah, nasty habit, emacs rules
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-day-453-lucid ... hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Access Denied :P
<shadeslayer> same link on admin site works :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I need to learn that to, so I can use every editor in the world ^^ (Muhaha)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd replace lucid with 10.10 in the headline
<Riddell> otherwise looks good
<shadeslayer> ojk
<shadeslayer> ok
<ulysses> do you mean 10.04?:P
<shadeslayer> 10.04 you mean
<shadeslayer> Riddell: news/kde-release-day-453-1004
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<Riddell> tick that publish box
<shadeslayer> done :)
<ulysses> Riddell: any idea to fix the shlib error?
<Riddell> ulysses: which is that?
<ulysses> E: libhupnp0: ldconfig-symlink-missing-for-shlib usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0 usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0.7.1 libHUpnp.so.0 
<Riddell> ulysses: put usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0 into libhupnp0.install
<ulysses> Riddell: doesn't help
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Are you going to be keeping these packages up to date for security fixes?
<Riddell> ulysses: you have /usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0 in libhupnp0 ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill keep a eye out for such stuff... i am subscribed to kde-packager
<ulysses> Riddell: just usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0 and usr/lib/libHUpnp.so.0.*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh it should probably have the warning about being unable to upgrade to maverick
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How about ubuntu-security-notifications?
<Riddell> ulysses: both
<shadeslayer> oh yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: didnt know about that one
<shadeslayer> ill subscribe to it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Good plan.
<shadeslayer> is it the ubuntu-security-announce ML ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Warning: Adding this PPA will cause problems while upgrading to Maverick, since Maverick has KDE 4.5.1 in the official repositories
<shadeslayer> look ok?
<shadeslayer> or should i just lose the last part
<sheytan> Riddell do you want the files?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "Warning: Adding this PPA will make the computer unable to upgrade to 10.10 which has an older version of KDE Platform"
<Riddell> sheytan: what files?
<sheytan> Riddell the daily builds page
<Riddell> sheytan: what files are there?
<sheytan> Riddell the code? html+css
<Riddell> well I can get that from the link above
<sheytan> Riddell as you wish :)
<Riddell> the fiddly part is working out how it needs to be split up and integrated with the cd build scripts
<sheytan> Well, i have no idea about that :D
<ulysses> Riddell: no progress
<Riddell> ulysses: put what you have onto revu
<dantti_work> Riddell: aptcc has now gstreamer search codec support :) as apachelogger asked :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: cor, what uses that?
<dantti_work> Riddell: well afaik toten and phonon-gstreamer will
<Riddell> nice
<dantti_work> funny python apt backend has code for it too but it says it's not supported :( I can measure time now :P
<hunger> Why aren't there any updates in natty nowadays?
<ulysses> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> hunger: from our side 4.6 beta hasn't been released yet so it's all secret for now
<Riddell> also launchpad may be clogged up I heard
<hunger> Riddell: I have not seen a single package update in natty since last sunday or so... Am I doing something wrong?
<hunger> It has never been so quiet before...
<yofel> could have been the extras issue, try again
<hunger> yofel: Still nothing:-/
<yofel> hm, any error when you run apt-get update in konsole?
<hunger> yofel: Just did a update in aptitude... still nothing:-/ No new packages, no updates.
<hunger> Maybe my mirror is out of sync or something.
<yofel> could be, there was bug 678196, but mvo says it's fixed
<hunger> Hmm... mirror is archive.ubuntu.com... that should not be out of sync:-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 678196 in apt (Ubuntu Natty) "Ubuntu extras repository prevents other updates" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678196
<hunger> I don't have the extra repo enabled, so it must be something different.
<yofel> you don't have any packages installed that were updated maybe? There weren't *that* many updates in the last few days
<yofel> I have a ton of updates today though
<yofel> and let's move to #ubuntu+1
<hunger> yofel: Possible... but I never had that long a silence before:-)
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> has anyone bridged a wireless and wired connection before?
<shadeslayer> and set up wifi and ethernet sharing ?
<apachelogger> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man8/iptables.8.html
<yofel> only in windows...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can do everything i just said via iptables?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though from my POV what you said where two equal sentences
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> i need to first figure out how to start a adhoc wifi network first :P
<bloglogger> gnome-network-manager :P
<shadeslayer> ew
<shadeslayer> bloglogger: i installed that, but cant start nm-applet .. says a instance is already running
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> you would need to kill the plasma applet to run nm-applet, no idea how to do that though
<yofel> (without removing it)
<shadeslayer> thats what i was thinking... but how do you kill the plasmoid :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<bloglogger> shadeslayer: remove it
<shadeslayer> uh ok
<shadeslayer> heh http://pastebin.ca/2001222
<bloglogger> you did not install all recommends
<bloglogger> sheytan: ping
<bloglogger> hm, the nick kind of gives away whatI want ^^
<sheytan> bloglogger yo
<bloglogger> sheytan: do you have time to ditch together something phonon real quick?
<bloglogger> something like http://phonon.kde.org/ ... just with readable font and proper size
<shadeslayer> bloglogger: heh : http://pastebin.ca/2001235
<shadeslayer> possibly gnome-icon-theme is missing?
<bloglogger> looks like your dbus is busted?
<bloglogger> ** (nm-applet:32012): WARNING **: <WARN>  bus_init(): Could not get the session bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-QLFJHyev6l: Connection refused
<bloglogger>  
<bloglogger> or maybe something polkit
<sheytan> bloglogger what is it?
<shadeslayer> possibly requires a reboot?
<bloglogger> sheytan: KDE's abstractin for multimedia stuff things
<bloglogger> (i.e. the thing that makes sure your amarok is able to play music on linux, mac and windows ;))
<sheytan> bloglogger i know what's phonon. But what's you want to do with it? :D
<bloglogger> sheytan: I want a blog header ;)
<bloglogger> now srsly, you could have guessed that from the nick :P
<sheytan> bloglogger let me take a look what i can do for you :)
 * bloglogger needs to send a truck of cookies to sheytan at some point
<sheytan> would be cool :D
<ulysses> bloglogger: pay him a bunch of cookies at the UDS
<sheytan> yeah, when i ever come :)
<bloglogger> there is more useful things to be bought at UDS
<ulysses> UDS will be very close to us
<bloglogger> clearly ulysses will attend ^^
<ulysses> ^^
<ScottK> bloglogger: I think apacheblogger would have been clearer.
<shadeslayer> bloglogger: http://pastebin.ca/2001262 :P
<bloglogger> ScottK: is that so? :P
<ScottK> It is.
<bloglogger> who is up for blog proofreading?
<ulysses> o/
<ulysses> teh grammar nazi iz here!
<bloglogger> not so much about grammer, more about continuity and stuff ^^
<Riddell> ooh, kalgebramobile, mobile is getting everywhere
 * bloglogger has problems holding thoughts for longer than a minute
<dantti_work> bloglogger: your gstreamer support is done :)
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to chat with cjwatson about what to do with the mobile seed.  I'm pretty sure stuff everything in Main isn't the right answer for this cycle.
<dantti_work> bloglogger: btw can you provide some search strings you use so that I can make a few more tests before I forgot this code :P
<Riddell> ScottK: it doesn't feel right for sure
<Riddell> making a new kubuntu-mobile seed would make sense
<ScottK> It'd be nice if germinate supported mulitple seed that used different pockets.
<ScottK> (so we could keep a common seed for the actual common stuff)
<ScottK> Could you perhaps chat with him about it while us Americans are off stuffing ourselves with turkey?
<Riddell> could do 
<bloglogger> dantti_work: document it :P
<ScottK> Cool.
 * bloglogger looks for evil codecs
<ulysses> turturkeykey
<ScottK> BTW, libs built on arm. 
<Riddell> yay
<dantti_work> bloglogger: I'm writting a techbase page about packagekit session installer (not finish yet
<ScottK> Pretty fast with 4 boxes icecreaming.
<Riddell> sadly with qtwebkit it now won't build anywhere
 * ScottK won't update the chroot.
<bloglogger> dantti_work: ok
<Riddell> ulysses: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/hupnp.debdiff
<ScottK> (this chroot is generally stale enough to have the old gcc where one could build Qt stuff on arm)
<ScottK> Riddell: ping about akonadi in binary New when you have a moment.
<ulysses> Riddell: date of libqtsolutions-soap-2.7-1.install is a bit strange
<Riddell> accepting akonadi means kdepim needs either a rebuild or an upgrade to 4.6 beta
<Riddell> ulysses: means it's a new file
<ScottK> Riddell: It does?
<ScottK> pim or pimlibs?
<Riddell> ulysses: the file moved
<shadeslayer> bloglogger: apparently bug 416341
<ScottK> No rush in any case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416341 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network-manager-gnome does not depend on gnome-icon-theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416341
<Riddell> ScottK: kdepim-runtme (which depends on libakonadiprivate1)
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: I think I know what happened to software properties ! :P
<ScottK> Ah.
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: are you using neon?
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: yus.. but its a bit outdated
<ScottK> I guess we should see if kdepim builds against this.
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: after I enabled neon I updated some python-qt... and now it does not open anymore :P
<ScottK> I'll check it.
<yofel> dantti_work: that would be SIP breaking PyKDE, downgrade the PPA python packages
<shadeslayer> bloglogger: even if i setup a new connection, it doesnt show up on the device
<dantti_work> yofel: hehe thanks... shadeslayer you too ^^
<yofel> dantti_work: known issue
<shadeslayer> :)
<bloglogger> shadeslayer: worked here, last I tried
<shadeslayer> :(
<bloglogger> maybe it is hidden?
<shadeslayer> now how do i check that :P
<sheytan> bloglobber http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/5364/headermmedia.png
<sheytan> bloglogger :D
<Riddell> ulysses: can you apply that debdiff, verify it does what you want, fix W: libhupnp-dev: wrong-section-according-to-package-name libhupnp-dev => libdevel, upload to revu and get someone else to review?
<Riddell> than we're done
<ulysses> Riddell: rename libhupnp-dev to libhupnp-devel?
<Riddell> ulysses: no just add a Section: to debian/ctonrol for libhupnp-dev
<ulysses> Riddell: done
<sheytan> bloglogger like it? :)
<Riddell> review needed! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/hupnp
<bloglogger> shadeslayer: can you make that use the phonon logo and say phonon develope rather than kubuntu developer? :D
<bloglogger> sheytan: ^
<bloglogger> shadeslayer: sry
<sheytan> sure
<shadeslayer> bloglogger: so wicd can do the trick
<shadeslayer> but android doesnt see adhoc networks
<bloglogger> well
<bloglogger> I told you
<bloglogger> you were not listen
<bloglogger> android is crap
<shadeslayer> :P
 * bloglogger had a lengthy discussion about the horriblyness of android compared to iOS just yesterday
<shadeslayer> i just need to get a router now
<bloglogger> ulysses: did you talk to upstream about getting libqtsolutions-soap out of the source?
 * bloglogger has a very bad feeling about it
<ulysses> bloglogger: nope
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<bloglogger> nini shadeslayer
<ulysses> good night shadeslayer 
<bloglogger> ulysses: I am not exactly comfortable advocating the package before there is at least a plan for soap :S
<sheytan> bloglogger http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5364/headermmedia.png
<yofel> gn shadeslayer
<bloglogger> shadeslayer: most terrific, thank you :)
<bloglogger> sheytan: ^
 * bloglogger has autocomplete fail today
 * bloglogger hugs sheytan and declares him his favorite kubuntu artist
<sheytan> :)
<bloglogger> TBH JontheEchidna never was good at drawing, but I wouldnt say it to his face, to not hurt his feelings
<DarkwingDuck> bloglogger?
<sheytan> btw, the technical side of kubuntu's new shiny web page has made big progress :D
<DarkwingDuck> wouldn't apacheblogger be better?
<bloglogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/aubertruck-png.png
<Quintasan> hmmm
<bloglogger> abstract art is not for me
<Quintasan> upgrade was quite painless
<JontheEchidna> :P
<bloglogger> DarkwingDuck: how is that?
<DarkwingDuck> bloglogger: sounds better
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<bloglogger> I do not compute
<bloglogger> !
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<ulysses> bloglogger: what kind of plan?
<bloglogger> ulysses: on how to get rid of it
<bloglogger> because we should grab the source from nokia and package it individually
<bloglogger> it really should not be distributed as part of hupnp
<ulysses> I write to Tuomo, I'm sure he will help
<bloglogger> revu'd
<ulysses> bloglogger: I sent an e-mail to Tuomo about getting libqtsolutions-soap out from the source
<bloglogger> kthx
<ScottK> sheytan: Could we have a shiny new wiki theme to match the web site?
<sheytan> ScottK i could, but no time these days. That have to wait at least a month 
<ScottK> sheytan: I doubt anyone else will get to it before then.
<ScottK> You don't want me to get out my crayons.
<ulysses> bloglogger: I made a get-orig-source based on Ubuntu wiki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536045/
<sheytan> ScottK yep, i'm really busy with work and some design for others + the kubuntu page, but i hope to have some more free time after new year :)
<ScottK> sheytan: Thanks.  You're doing good work and we could use more of it.
<sheytan> SctooK you already have pdf/prefentations templates, web page is almost there, bloglogger has his blog headers, etc :D
<sheytan> there's more where that came from :)
 * bloglogger is wondering with what mail addy he is subscribed to kde-packagers
<ScottK> Excellent
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200371 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add QApt::History, a class giving an interface to the APT history logfiles.
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200374 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (history.cpp history.h) Add a HistoryItem::errorString() fuction to retreive the error encountered during a transaction in the log, if applicable
<apachelogger> Riddell: phonon available
<apachelogger> 1. I tried to install both packages via “KPackageKit”, the software manager for Kubuntu. I get an error message of “You have failed to provide a correct au Please check any passwords or accou…” yep, it cut off just like that. Um, it didn’t ask me for a password!
<apachelogger> dantti_work: ^
<apachelogger> form random blog
<ScottK> So the error message is correct.  The user didn't provide a password ...
<apachelogger> well, I am more hinting towards the beign cut off part ;)
<apachelogger> that dude had all sorts of crazy problems on a fresh install, so I figure he is one of the people who like to think that they know what they are doing
<apachelogger> not unlike apachelogger
<apachelogger> apachelogger: oi!
<dantti> Riddell: around?
<dantti> apachelogger: do you know which version? it sounds more like policykit-kde failing
<apachelogger> 10.10 supposedly
<apachelogger> should be easy to check .... new user without no sudo access, that should lead to an error like that
<ulysses> apachelogger: only the licensing issue remains, after a shower I'll fix it
<apachelogger> dantti_work: did you push your gstreamer changes already?
<apachelogger> ulysses: most awesome
<dantti> apachelogger: pushed to pk git
<apachelogger> dantti_work: last change I see si the release of 0610
<apachelogger> dantti even
 * apachelogger is wondering if dantti got a clone ^^
<dantti> no
<dantti> nope
<dantti> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/16170df05a733e665896128d1f7fc520a60b2e45
<dantti> apachelogger: are you cloning gitorious?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> fdo
<apachelogger> :O
<dantti> that should be down :P
<apachelogger> is not
<apachelogger> http://packagekit.org/pk-download.html
<apachelogger> one should update that I suppose
<apachelogger> markey: not coming to dornbirn btw
<apachelogger> got super important exam on monday :/
<apachelogger> stupid maths always gets in the way of going somewhere -.-
<dantti> right I'll heads up Richard
 * apachelogger fires up autohell
<apachelogger> dantti: "gstreamer|0.10|amarok|ID3 tag|decoder-application/x-id3" 
<apachelogger> still doesnt work here btw
<apachelogger> it however fails in a different way 
<dantti> that's not a valid string for PK
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> it is for pk, pk mangles it and something else arrives in the backend ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: afaik no, since all my tests today came exactly as i wrote it
<dantti> gstreamer0.10(decoder-audio/x-wma)(wmaversion=3)
<apachelogger> ./contrib/gstreamer-plugin
<dantti> oh
<apachelogger> gstreamer calls a helper and that helper calls out to packagekit
<dantti> k, so you are not actually using the session installer
<dantti> ok
<dantti> let me see that
<apachelogger> dantti: just install phonon-backend-gstreamer and make sure that helper thingy is installed
<dantti> k
<apachelogger> whenver you try to play an unsupported file a window should come up
<ulysses> apachelogger: answer from Tuomo http://paste.ubuntu.com/536062/
<dantti> apachelogger: I don't think I have any
<apachelogger> dantti: taglib contains wma test files
<apachelogger> also the intartubes is filled up with that stuff :D
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200385 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/includes/CMakeLists.txt Actually install the pretty header
<dantti> apachelogger: btw did you --enable-gstreamer-plugin
<apachelogger> ulysses: every distribtion can carry patches against qtsoap, so the show stopper is only one if he sees people who compile stuff from source as his primary audience, which is probably not the case
<apachelogger> having a statically linked qtsoap inside is not an option since it violates gpl (need to distribute source if you distribute binary)
<apachelogger> what would be an option is to statically link qtsoap into his own library, so it does not appear as shared library (i.e. the so file)
<apachelogger> dantti: oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> of course latter is not as good as having soap not in the source alltogether
<dantti> apachelogger: gstreamer0.10(decoder-application/x-id3)()(64bit) why that () do you have an idea?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> could be coming from the plugin
<apachelogger> the gstreamer markup as seen above is very strict and always constains the exact amount of fields
<apachelogger> even if empty
<dantti> (packagekitd:5136): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_caps_can_intersect: assertion `GST_IS_CAPS (caps1)' failed
<dantti> I also get that
<apachelogger> so, you probably try to create a bogus caps ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: gstreamer gives you that string?
<apachelogger> no, phonon-gstreamer builds it, sends it to gstreamer and gstreamer launches gstreamer-codec-install with the string as argument
<dantti> so there might be something missing I guess, since afaik toten uses it and it comes the way I told you
<dantti> how do I get the samples you told me?
<apachelogger> doesnt work even with --enable-gstreamer-plugin :(
<dantti> apt-get source somethi?
<apachelogger> dantti: apt-get source phonon
<dantti> apachelogger: btw be sure to be running the right packagekitd
<apachelogger> in phonon-*/gstreamer/mediaobject.cpp
<dantti> apachelogger: I can't find it
<apachelogger> there is something like QString plugins = QString("gstreamer
<dantti> but a cpp?
<apachelogger> just stream that to a qdebug
<apachelogger> dantti: huh?
<dantti> I thought there were samples of audio files
<apachelogger> aj
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> lolz, I thought you meant the codec line ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: apt-get source taglib
<apachelogger> PackageKit-ERROR **: config file not found
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> why the heck is it looking in /usr/local/etc/PackageKit/PackageKit.conf -.-
<markey> who pinged me? :)
<dantti> apachelogger: ./autogen.sh --enable-gtk-doc --disable-gtk-doc --prefix=/home/daniel/code/os/pkbin/ --enable-aptcc --with-default-backend=aptcc --enable-gstreamer-plugin
<dantti> apachelogger: autohell line that might help :P
<dantti> those first enable disable are stupid:P
<apachelogger> to hell with autohell!
<apachelogger> dantti: cant you sneak in cmake? :P
 * apachelogger distcleans and tries again
<dantti> apachelogger: actually I have an almost compiling cmake for that
<dantti> but no time to finish
<apachelogger> you have way too many projects going on
<dantti> yes that's the problem
<dantti> I can't focus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could take over some of dantti's projects once you found new minions
<dantti> when I think I'll have time for printing..
<apachelogger> or at least help him
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> dantti: thanks, now packagekitd at least starts :D
<dantti> hehe
<apachelogger> (packagekitd:7065): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_caps_can_intersect: assertion `GST_IS_CAPS (caps1)' failed
<dantti> btw does that gstreamer code works on fedora? 
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> rdieter tested it yesterday
<dantti> well it might be a different string but..
<dantti> let me start vb
<dantti> apachelogger: yes fedora can't find that plugin too
<dantti> so as there more tests have been make I believe it might be phonon-gs
<apachelogger>         GstStructure *str = gst_caps_get_structure (caps, 0);
<apachelogger>         value = QString::fromUtf8(gst_structure_get_name (str));
<apachelogger>     QString plugins = QString("gstreamer|0.10|%0|%1|decoder-%2")
<apachelogger>         .arg( qApp->applicationName() )
<apachelogger>         .arg( value )
<apachelogger>         .arg( QString::fromUtf8(gst_caps_to_string (caps) ) );
<apachelogger> very unlikely
<apachelogger> I can poke that tomorrow a bit
 * apachelogger needs to go to be soonish as he has a meeting tomorrw at 8
<dantti> k, cya
<dantti> apachelogger: I believe it's the gst-pk-plugins which is broken, I changed the string after failing with toten and it "works" not
<dantti> now
<ulysses> apachelogger: I uploaded hupnp with the fixes
<Riddell> dantti: hi
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon?  where?
<dantti> Riddell: hey
<dantti> Riddell: he is gone I think
<dantti> apachelogger: all fixed improved my regex and make sure GstCaps aren't null, pull when you get back :)
 * ScottK wonders about licensing so bad it needs a shower?
<Riddell> of what?
<ScottK> Dunno
<ScottK> [16:23:48] <ulysses> apachelogger: only the licensing issue remains, after a shower I'll fix it
<ScottK> time is -0500
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-25
<ScottK> I'm a bit suprised, but apparently kdepim-runtime is still installable with kdebase-runtime from 4.5 even after it's built against 4.6.
<ScottK> pim-runtime rebuild against the new pimlibs/akonadi is not a no change rebuild.
<ScottK> pim neither
<JontheEchidna> baw, KDE 4.6 has a KLocale function I need :(
<JontheEchidna> and in retrospect I should have made LibQApt return the support date as a QDateTime instead of a Qt-localized QString so that KDE apps could localize it
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200446 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.h Add a note for future me when writing the QApt2 API
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Have you been following the multiarch changes for this cycle?  I'm wondering if maybe the different symbols we're seeing on amd64 are related to that?
<JontheEchidna> I've not been following multiarch.
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> I don't even have a firm grasp at what multiarch is :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It does look like the pimlibs upload you did needs some symbols file updates.  Will you take care of it?
<ScottK> I don't see any 32/64 bit differences though.
<JontheEchidna> sure
 * ScottK is going to play with getting them right for kdegrapcics
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200458 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (history.cpp history.h) The location of the log dir isn't really something specifiable, apart what we will already find out from the options, so modify the History constructor accordingly
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200459 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Don't leak HistoryItems in the HistoryPrivate destructor
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200470 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Trim data just to be safe
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200471 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Apparently this does work. Remove inaccurate comment
<maco> "apparently this does work"? hahaha
<nigelb> commit messages, always fun
<nigelb> I have commits like "my boss wanted this"
<nigelb> "just pleasing the guy whos pays my check" :p
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> dantti: you are the master of all awesome
 * apachelogger leaves to have a nerdgasm in public about gstreamer and packagekit making codec babies
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> needs improvement to the gst plugin though
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot99.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot100.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: look how awesome
<apachelogger> phonon-gst is going to be the hottest regression-change we ever did ^^^
<markey> guys, kudos for maintaining Maverick so well. it's really cool that you provide so many updates
<markey> keeping it nice and smooth
<markey> erm
<markey> now it got stuck:
<markey> "Unpacking replacement chromium-codecs-ffmpeg ..."
<markey> what to do?
<markey> keeps hanging there
<markey> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> markey: maybe it is unpacking a lot
<apachelogger> chromium is not exactly our domain
<markey> re
<markey> apachelogger: it really got stuck
<markey> I had to kill it with fire
<markey> hard reset
<markey> and then dpkg --configure -a
<markey> and then again apt-get upgrade
<markey> then it worked 
<markey> Oo
<Quintasan> Anyone using QtEmu on Natty?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is this libphononexperimental.so ?
<Riddell> presumably we don't want to package it?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have natty installed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we want
<apachelogger> it is experimental stuff that is not yet ready for primetime
<apachelogger> still abi and api stable and worthwhile for people who want to test the stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: where does one send the uds expense thingy?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: hey, nice it worked for you too, btw what does the gst needs that you were talking about?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: turns out it is probably kpk that needs love ;)
<apachelogger> the dialog that comes up is not exactly nice
<dantti_work> lols
<apachelogger> with fullpath
<apachelogger> and no icon
<dantti_work> apachelogger: well full path is about of trust
<apachelogger> ultimately the gst plugin would not appear as gstreamer-codec-install to (k)pk but the actual app that requires a codec (since that name is provided to gstreamer-codec-install)
<dantti_work> as any app can ask to install things
<dantti_work> so it's nice to be sure which one is it
<apachelogger> dantti_work: so make it a drop down with additional information
<dantti_work> but I can hardcode the gst-plugin path
<apachelogger> the actuall app binary name is next to uninteresting
<apachelogger> what I want is that it says
<apachelogger> Amarok, the master of all good, requires additional codecs for watching pr0n, do you want to look for that?
<dantti_work> sure, well that dialog was copied from gpk and as I never used it .... well...
<apachelogger> to the user not gst-codec-install wants codecs, but amarok (and in fact, even to me it is that way, since gst-codec-install is only the gateway link to $distro's packagemanger ;))
<dantti_work> sure
 * apachelogger wonders how to get nice window decrations with compiz
<dantti_work> should be easy to fix though
<davmor2> apachelogger: apparently you just need to add the right plugin :)
<apachelogger> it is a modern world with plugin architectures
<dantti_work> apachelogger: btw I couldn't get amarok ask for plugins I had to test it with totem
<apachelogger> oh, yeah
<apachelogger> phonon-gst bug
<apachelogger> though rdieter_ doesnt have it apparently
<dantti_work> weird
<dantti_work> apachelogger: sorry it's not fixable "ID3 tag|gstreamer0.10(decoder-application/x-id3)()(64bit)"
<dantti_work> I don't get the amarok string
<apachelogger> dantti_work: but how do you know what app path to show?
<dantti_work> I get with dbus who called that methods
<dantti_work> I just talked with Richard, and he said it was removed for security reasons 
<dantti_work> like it saying that Firefox want's foo but it's actually a backdor.sh :P
<dantti_work> apachelogger: ok, now you got it :D http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopqp1537
<dantti_work> apachelogger: but it does not work if the gst-codec-installer  from session installer calls it
<apachelogger> dantti_work: so, what do we do?
<dantti_work> aptitude purge it ?
 * apachelogger notes that we could implement our own gstreamer-codec-installer
<apachelogger> dantti_work: well, how does it get the name?
<apachelogger> in your fixed version
<dantti_work> x11
<dantti_work> but only if the caller is trusted
 * apachelogger wonders what a trusted caller is
<apachelogger> dantti_work: so in your case totem is directly calling to pk?
<dantti_work> and as session installer is a py script I can't be sure of what pycode is running?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<dantti_work> apachelogger: /etc/alternatives/gstreamer-codec-install
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I am not following
<dantti_work> the alternatives linke can be linked to : PK /usr/lib/packagekit/pk-gstreamer-install  or /usr/bin/gst-install
<apachelogger> gst-install?
<dantti_work> the later as it is a python script it's harder to know the right path
<apachelogger> we only support pkg-gstreamer-install I would say
<dantti_work> since the cmd line is /usr/bin/python
<apachelogger> also gst-install is not installed by default here
<dantti_work> apachelogger: sure it's not, as we don't use session installer
<dantti_work> but in case it's used in gnome it won't work, it's just that
 * apachelogger does not care about gnome :P
 * apachelogger really thinks packagekit should support defining a user-visible name and icon for the dialog
<dantti_work> k, then I guess we are done.. :) as you can see on the screen shot it's the window title so it's pretty noce, you will see Amarok now :P
<dantti_work> I can get the icon from x11 too...
 * apachelogger loves how his system randomly goes to shit and ext4 looses data
<apachelogger> dantti_work: is that new magic in kpk?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: sorry?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: the app-name change is that implemented in the kpackagekit side of things?
<apachelogger> also is it commited alreayd? :D
<dantti_work> apachelogger: kpk
<dantti_work> not yet (I'm about to commmit)
<dantti_work> apachelogger: pushed
<dantti_work> well it's in svn (then commited :P)
<apachelogger> dantti_work: which reminds me that kpk should move to git ^^
<apachelogger> phonon is going kde git soonish
<dantti_work> yep
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> dantti_work: doesnt work here
<dantti_work> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<dantti_work> apachelogger: did you kill kpackagekitsmarticon?
<apachelogger> now it says an application needs access ^^
<dantti_work> make sure the right smarticon is running (ie the compiled one (unless your prefix is /usr)
<markey> apachelogger: got packages for 4.6 Beta 1? :)
<markey> wanna try :D
<apachelogger> WIP
<markey> kk
<markey> :)
<markey> is it stable, or rather buggy?
<markey> I need a stable KWin
<apachelogger> dantti_work: hm, maybe kubuntu puts the smarticon somewhere else
<apachelogger> because I actually killed it
<dantti_work> apachelogger: so it does not popup anymore?
<apachelogger> no no, it pops up, but it says "an application needs an addtional module...."
<apachelogger> rather than the app name, though an application is an improvement over /usr/bin/gstreamer-codec-install I suppose :D
<apachelogger> app being amarok btw
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I can drop a patched phonon somewhere, so you can test on your system
<dantti_work> apachelogger: ah I think I know the issue
<dantti_work> where is the code that call the gs-codec-install script
<dantti_work> ?
<apachelogger> sec
<dantti_work> apachelogger: no, need I'm pretty sure I know what's wrong :P
<dantti_work> btw does the popup is parented to amarok? (i guess no) :P
<apachelogger> how would I know?
<dantti_work> composite effect?
<dantti_work> amarok getting darker
<apachelogger> http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/blobs/master/gstreamer/mediaobject.cpp#line220
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I am using the compiz :P
<dantti_work> ah, that might be the problem 
<dantti_work> not sure kwindowSystem supports calls to other WM
<apachelogger> well, I switched to kwin also, didnt change a thing
<apachelogger> also kwindowsystem does not depend on kwin AFAIK
 * apachelogger is wndering why his amarok goes to zombie
<apachelogger> something must be fishy about phonon-gst and the installer
<apachelogger> dantti_work: not a parent, no
<dantti_work> apachelogger: ok bug spotted, there is no gst_install_plugins_context_set_xid in the code
<dantti_work> as soon as you gst_install_plugins_context_set_xid with amarok's xid it will all work
<Riddell> apachelogger: so a new binary package for libphononexperimental ?
<apachelogger> magic
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would appreciate that
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know about expenses, I do mine differently
<apachelogger> well, wiki indicated that I should email them to marianna, so I did that
<apachelogger> surely she will poke me with a long stick if that was wrong ^^
<Riddell> I expect so
<Riddell> want me to check?
 * Quintasan is having performance regressions in both maverick and natty
<Quintasan> I wonder what causes them
<Riddell> Quintasan: no I don't have natty installed
<Quintasan> Riddell: Good, could you try one thing in QtEmu before I report a bug?
<Riddell> what's QtEmu?
<dantti_work> isn't it qemu?
<Quintasan> Riddell: QT front-end for kmv/qemu
<Riddell> so it is
<ulysses> Riddell: I uploaded last night a new hupnp, I hope it will pass the review
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> dantti_work: progress
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> bug!
<Riddell> ulysses: advocated!
<Riddell> just needs apachelogger to review too
<ulysses> \o/
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I'm out to lunch, bbl
<apachelogger> dantti_work: sure, hide from me :P
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot101.png
<apachelogger> that is probably limited to amarok too
<apachelogger> also I personally would argue that amarok should not change the window title unless it is certainly playing something
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/sMc8vZR.html
<Quintasan> fixxor this
<apachelogger> dantti_work: xid bug fixed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I get blank page
<apachelogger> rekonq->crash();
 * apachelogger greps the rekonq source if they actually have such a function that gets called randomly
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/amarok.jpeg
<apachelogger> what is that?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> apachelogger: natty -> additional packages for amarok
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> we are fixing this right now
<apachelogger> at supreme overlord level
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you better check where that package is coming from...
<apachelogger> either kubuntu-notification-helper is referencing unavailable packages or kubuntu-restircted-media is
<apachelogger> or whatever that meta package is called
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how should I know that? You are probably maintaining this :P
<apachelogger> more likely JontheEchidna is :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, k-n-h
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200745 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (history.cpp history.h) Add the ability to check for invalid HistoryItems
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200747 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Don't get bit by uninitialized values
<Riddell> ZhengpengHou: new nick?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: cool :D, but why did you said it's limited to amarok?
<Riddell> no Americans today, they must be skiving off for the day
<Riddell> although, that JontheEchidna was committing, JontheEchidna why aren't you spending the day with your family like the rest of your country? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: does hupnp meet your approval?
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon uploaded with libphononexperimental
<Riddell> 4.6 beta seems to run decently, at least in Xephyr
<Riddell> qtwebkit fix uploaded so hopefully they'll be compiling in ninjas soon
<JontheEchidna> good question:P
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200766 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Fix children of the HistoryItem::packageList having a space character at the front
<JontheEchidna> Don't worry, I won't commit through dinner or anything
<rbelem> hey guys, do you know if there is a wiki page in techbase about writing docstrings for kdelibs api?
<Riddell> rbelem: not that I know of but ask on #kde-devel
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Library_Documentation_Policy
<JontheEchidna> and http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/API_Documentation
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1200769 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Use QLatin1String so we can compile with NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII
<Riddell> rbelem: kdeedu has gained a kalgabramobile application
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, tkx :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, where can i get the srcs?
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: it's in kdeedu in 4.6 beta 1 which is currently being packaged by ninjas
<rbelem> sweet :-)
<yofel> or use project-neon-kdeedu :P
<rbelem> mobile area is starting to get more visibility in the community
<rbelem> i would be really nice to have, around 2012, kubuntu-mobile fully running in a mobile phone :-)
<rbelem> it*
<Riddell> I also noticed notmart had blogged about a Plasma Tablet user interface, time for a Kubuntu Tablet? :)
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw will kdm show different entries for netbook and desktop editions? last time I tried there wasn't
<Riddell> dantti_work: no we run the appropriate workspace based on what sort of computer you have at login
<_Groo_> hi/2 all :)
<dantti_work> cool police doing their job :P http://globonews.globo.com/videos/v/globo-news-ao-vivo/61910
<Riddell> dantti_work: which I haven't heard any complaints about after 10.10 release so I guess it's working for people
<dantti_work> Riddell: right, anyway I think it would be nice to be able to choose
<yofel> there are people asking how to switch between netbook and desktop since it's a bit hard to find, but no real complains
<Riddell> dantti_work: you can select it manually in system settings, which is the only way to use it upstream
<_Groo_> are you guys doing the 4.6 beta 1 packages? maybe in ninja?
<_Groo_> if so, can i test them? :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: we are indeed, they're not yet ready for testing
<Riddell> needs qtwebkit to compile first
<Riddell> then everything else
<_Groo_> Riddell: nice to know :) ill wait patiently then :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: are you able to test natty or maverick?
<_Groo_> Riddell: maverick for now
<_Groo_> Riddell: and by testing i also mean the npomuk part, since i have a long experience with pet peeve bugs with it
<_Groo_> Riddell: like the filewatcher that i always disable cause in 4.5 it kills disk I/O
<Riddell> ok no maverick packages yet, that'll be a few days yet I think
<_Groo_> Riddell: cant they be built in paralel?
<Riddell> they could be but nobody is doing it
<_Groo_> Riddell: i could get the natty sources and backport them to maverick
<Riddell> all the Americans are busy eating turkey
<_Groo_> Riddell: lol true :D well im portuguese and im in south america, so i dont have that problem :D
<Riddell> you could indeed if you want to earn your ninja black belt
<_Groo_> Riddell: if you can add me to the natty packages built, i would wait for the base to be complete and then remake them for maverick
<_Groo_> Riddell: and start from there
<_Groo_> Riddell: maybe ill have to backport some libs too, dont know what was added in 4.6 yet, but it should be relatively easy to do so...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol... i cant open more than 4 tabs in the browser :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: what's your launchpad id?
<_Groo_> Riddell: sec
<_Groo_> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias
<Riddell> hi bulldog98, did the beta announce page get fixed?  you said there was an error about dolphin and kdepim
<Riddell> _Groo_: ok I added you to ~kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> _Groo_: you should be able to see PPA access details at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> you'll need to start with backporting akonadi hupnp polkit-kde-1 polkit-qt-1 soprano
<_Groo_> Riddell: opening it now
<_Groo_> Riddell: should i backport using my own ppa?
<Riddell> no you can put them into the ninjas PPA
<neversfelde> Riddell: afaik it is fixed
<Riddell> _Groo_: so use -0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 version numbers
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i create a private ppa (in my account), test there and then just copy it to ninjas, so i dont polute it
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok i will
<_Groo_> Riddell: i dont know if normal users can create private ppas anyway
<Riddell> _Groo_: well what are you testing?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes it got fixed
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill start with the backporting of akonadi hupnp polkit-kde-1 polkit-qt-1 soprano like you said, but i think its easier pbuilding them in my machine (i have a i7 quad) and then upload to my ppa to sanitize (see if all dependencies checkl, etc), so i can finally just copy them to ninja ppa, instead of doing all work directly in ninja... for purity sake... dont know if this is the right approach
<Riddell> _Groo_: I don't see a point in having them in your PPA, ninjas is a secret PPA it's not like anyone has access to it who doen't know what they're doing
<Riddell> so it's ok to have stuff in there which isn't yet tested as long as we know if needs testing before being made public
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok
<_Groo_> Riddell: ninja it will then :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: please keep track of what you're doing on the maverick table here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok i will
<Riddell> awesome, thanks _Groo_ 
<bulldog98> could someone help me, I need to extract the numbers out of the following line (sed or awk): <td>&nbsp;<a href="/trunk/?view=log" title="View directory revision log"><strong>1200764</strong></a></td>
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill get right on to it, im at work so i cant upload any packages (proxy), but i can copy hupnp to maverick via ppa and see if it builds correctly, if it does when i get home i sanitize the package name and reupload a clean one
<Riddell> _Groo_: I can give you access to machines if that helps
<_Groo_> Riddell: unless its http it wont give me much help, like an http upload or something, but when i get home if i an have access to machines wiuth pbuilder or something like that via ssh, it might help, although i normally use my machine
<Riddell> bulldog98: sed 's,.*<strong>,,' foo | sed 's,</strong>.*,,'
<Riddell> where foo is the file containing that string
<Riddell> _Groo_: I can set up a machine with ssh access and you can do everything there
<Riddell> (if it would help)
<bulldog98> Riddell: the file is sdtin and thanks
<_Groo_> Riddell: it will, can you send me an email with the info?
<bulldog98> s/sdtin/stdin/
<Riddell> _Groo_: I'd need your public ssh key
<_Groo_> Riddell: its in my launchpad 
<_Groo_> Riddell: with my email, im, etc
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias nothing there (also "No public address provided.")
<_Groo_> Riddell: aarrgh forgot the ssh, just did the openpgp
<_Groo_> Riddell: im getting on to it, give me a min
 * bulldog98 hugs Riddell
<Riddell> ooh hugs!
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok its there
<_Groo_> bulldog98: Riddell preferes cookies :D
<bulldog98> Riddell: If you attend akedemy, i’ll sponsor you cookies
<Riddell> _Groo_: ssh ubuntu@ec2-204-236-220-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> bulldog98: for a simple sed command?  your cookies are easy :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: you could do some ninjas packaging in return :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: hm I need some time to start an dev enviroment
<Riddell> _Groo_: you've got two CPUs on that thing to use and sudo access to install what you like, do make sure to tell me when you don't need it any more, it costs a few cents per hour
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah i know :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: the sed was to figure out what svn revision KDE Svn is
<_Groo_> Riddell: but i only be able to ssh to it in 4 hours or so
<_Groo_> Riddell: im behind a )(@*)#@*#*(()@*# proxy
<Riddell> bulldog98: sudo debootstrap natty natty   is all it takes :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: im downloading the sources and backporting some stuff already
<_Groo_> Riddell: to gain some time
 * bulldog98 writes a script to make translators able to contribute via git, so they get familar to git
<Riddell> neversfelde: there should be a fix for the ktorrent issue on kde-packagers
<Riddell> neversfelde: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=kdenetwork.git;a=blob;f=kdenetwork-4.5.80-libktorrent-stable.patch;h=b8edfad0a226a1bd690c85856381da653e3b5f89;hb=HEAD
<Riddell> bulldog98: poor translators, having to use git!
 * bulldog98 likes git
<Riddell> I'm out for a few hours
<Riddell> _Groo_ or bulldog98 or anyone, if you notice that libqtwebkit-dev 2.1~git20101116-0ubuntu3 has made it into natty please start retrying the build failures in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> should happen in about an hour
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that kubuntu-mobile can be just a default settings package :-)
<rbelem> ops...
<rbelem> kubuntu-tablet
<Riddell> would need some cleverness to work out when to apply that and run plasma-tablet at login
<neversfelde> Riddell: will have a look
<neversfelde> also googletalk seems to need more work, because they improved it upstream
<_Groo_> Riddell: will do
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1200784 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Move more state strings to MuonStrings, so that they can also be used in other classes
<apachelogger> ulysses, Riddell: get-orig-source is not working properly
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: I thought you were in string freeze
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: trunk isn't
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: ok so in stable there is the beta ?
<JontheEchidna> stable is the 1.0.x branch
<JontheEchidna> trunk is what will become 1.1
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: would’n it be more easy for translators to have a string freeze, so they can translate everything to get released? Maybe after an beta?
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: yes, I will freeze trunk at least 1 month before 1.1.0
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: ok mail me when you freeze 
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: better mail kde-i18n-doc@kde.org
<apachelogger> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=89140&p=179226&hilit=kubuntu#p179226
<apachelogger> can someone look at that?
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: yes, of course :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I'm packaging kdenetwork 4.5.80 and will have a look
<apachelogger> thx
<neversfelde> apachelogger: do you know, if your googletalk patches went upstream?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> supposedly they are kubuntu specific?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k
 * apachelogger floats on again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: wanna join me floating?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: always
 * apachelogger floats with Nightrose
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are you still busy?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea :(
<Nightrose> boss is being a bit of a pita
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1200785 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (9 files in 3 dirs) Initial work on the HistoryView. It basically works, but isn't sorted and doesn't have search/filter capabilities
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we should open up our own company
<apachelogger> Fluffy Spaceship Inc.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: haha i _love_ it
<Nightrose> we should totally do it
<Nightrose> what will we be doing?
<dantti_work> Riddell: I downloaded workspace so if I cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt will I be able to run a patched plasma?
<_Groo_> Nightrose: hire me
<dantti_work> oh it's searching for 4.5.3 kdelibs
<_Groo_> Nightrose: i work for cookies
<ulysses> apachelogger: :(
<Nightrose> _Groo_: what can you do?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: now that is the question I do not have an answer to
<apachelogger> we could go into showbiz
<dantti_work> Nightrose: surely not cookies
<apachelogger> or produce fluffy spaceships
<_Groo_> Nightrose: i can dance and make coffee
<_Groo_> Nightrose: im good at making coffee but a terrible dancer, so things then to even out :D
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot102.png
<apachelogger> whoever wrote that is rather silly
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol WIN!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i was always for more humain error messages
<dantti_work> Any tips or webpages on how can I hack workspace using neon builds?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: or klingon error messages
<apachelogger> klingon is totaly impractical
<_Groo_> apachelogger: or even chuck norris error messages
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its not... like this one.. you punny human, how dare you to try to fetch the friggin source!
<yofel> dantti_work: you mean trunk workspace?
<dantti_work> yofel: yup
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if you wanna employ _Groo_ we probably cannot go into showbiz
<apachelogger> _Groo_: how is your singing?
<dantti_work> yofel: as I want to play with plasma's kickoff
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmm i'm ok with not going into showbiz
<apachelogger> shocking news everyone!
<apachelogger> someone did not testbuild kdeartwork and now I get spam
<_Groo_> apachelogger: even worse then my dancing.. did tou see the dancing penguim movie? i sing even worse then he does
<yofel> dantti_work: that would be 'project-neon-kdebase' (we don't split it)  and see the packaging makefile for the build setup (let me fetch the link...)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: we could go into pr0n business... i ear it makes good money
<_Groo_> hear
<dantti_work> yofel: I installed it, but when I checkout the workspace when cmake runs it still searches for the 4.5.3 kdelibs
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> I will contribute to the might of lord google by producing more pr0n for it to distribute
<apachelogger> !!!!
<yofel> dantti_work: that's because you use /opt I think, but that should be /opt/project-neon
<dantti_work> hmm
<dantti_work> let me try again then
<yofel> dantti_work: you'll need the exports and CMAKE stuff from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/kdebase-ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/rules
<dantti_work> I guess it should be using another cmake file /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:1360
<apachelogger> meh
<_Groo_> apachelogger: after i upload the orig to upload only the diff.gz/dsc i use the debuild -b right?
<apachelogger> qtcreator cmake is also on my todo
<apachelogger> bleh meh and blah
<dantti_work> yofel: what do I do whith that file?
<dantti_work> just run that?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: man dpkg-buildpackage is your friend :P
<yofel> dantti_work: no, mom
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
<shadeslayer> pongly
<_Groo_> apachelogger: a simple binary answer would sufice :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are me minions?
 * apachelogger has billions of minion tasks
<yofel> dantti_work: run line 9 - 12 in your terminal, that's environment stuff and line 20 and 21 are the cmake options you'll want to use (line 22 too probably)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idk... the guy from college was supposed to be here.. lemme message him
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no peopel will come along and say we are not social
 * _Groo_ <-- unpaid minion!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i work with you guys for ages, i KNOW for a fact you are not social ppl :D
<apachelogger> _Groo_: 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100001 00100001 00100001
<dantti_work> yofel: that's not bash lines :P
<dantti_work> := does not assign values
<dantti_work> -> #!/usr/bin/make -f  :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe it was the person I was mocking earlier?
 * apachelogger needs to stop doing that
<_Groo_> apachelogger: RTFM in binary? :D oO
<shadeslayer> who would that be?
<dantti_work> yofel: should I adapt that?
<_Groo_> hmmm good idea for a t-shirt
<apachelogger> _Groo_: 01010010 01010100 01000110 01001101
<yofel> dantti_work: oops, sorry, convert that to bash first and then run it..
<dantti_work> k
<apachelogger> ulysses: when you are done with upnp, do you have other things to do?
<shadeslayer> dhcp3-server fails on start... wth
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what are the tasks
<apachelogger> ulysses: I have a package update at hand, should not be terribly difficult
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> akunambol to be precise
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> if someone wants to do it fine with me, but if no ones available i can do it
<yofel> dantti_work: if it still doesn't work pastebin your cmake output (and I just remembered an easier way for the env vars: install project-neon-command and source /opt/project-neon/share/project-neon/environment)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on whether ulysses wants to do it or not ;)
<yofel> errr... 'project-neon-common' not command
<dantti_work> yofel: k, I'll install that since it didn't work :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure why not.. :)
<ulysses> apachelogger: I'll go out, don't have time to do
<dantti_work> yofel: nah.. :P
<shadeslayer> ok.. so i get to work  on it
<yofel> dantti_work: ok, then pastebin where it fails please
<shadeslayer> sweet :P
<dantti_work> yofel: http://pastebin.com/jrmFsFpT
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you needz to help me with this Wireless Access point foo then
<shadeslayer> i need make my laptop a wireless access point and share the ethernet connection
<dantti_work> yofel: hmm I rm -rf * in build and seems to be going now..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: deal? :P
<dantti_work> yup, now I have new errors :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I refuse
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> I will not go for blackmail
<apachelogger> forget about it
<apachelogger> we also need qtcreator for 10.10
<apachelogger> we also need qt 4.7.1 for 10.10
<shadeslayer> not blackmailing.... i dont know this server foo
<apachelogger> ask lord google
<shadeslayer> already doing that
<shadeslayer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint <<< is pretty much what i want i think
<dantti_work> yofel: it's complaining about boost now but there are like 1000 packages :P
<yofel> dantti_work: run 'sudo apt-get build-dep project-neon-kdebase'
<dantti_work> yofel: thanks sounds easier :D
<shadeslayer> bahaha.. seems my card doesnt support it
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: adhoc not supported?
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: not that... adhoc is supported, but for some reason my Desire cant pick up adhoc wifi network, ..... wireless Access point mode isnt supported by my Intel 4965 ABGN card
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we could form a ska band
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: hmm right you can't emulate an AP, I thought you were willing to use adhoc for sharing connections
<apachelogger> _Groo_: do you play an instrument?
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: sadly android doesnt want to detect those :'(
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i used to play classic guitar but as been ages, i mostly play mp3 players now
<_Groo_> apachelogger: we could form a disco band
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the new abba
<_Groo_> apachelogger: or the new bee gees
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I demand that we do not employ _Groo_ at Fluffy Spaceship Inc!!!!!
<apachelogger> strongly
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: doesn't android has a term?
<_Groo_> Nightrose: ahhh nightrose... why? i like fluffy
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: what? :P
<dantti_work> terminal
<_Groo_> Nightrose: i can dress myself as a fluffy spaceball and distribute panflets at the company door
<apachelogger> I also like microsoft
<apachelogger> yet they have rejected my application 3 times
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oO
<dantti_work> so you can iwconfig wificard mode adhoc?
 * apachelogger stopped applying for a job meanwhile
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did you attached the obligatory "i love balmer" autographed photo?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: at the resumee?
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I do not posses such a thing
<apachelogger> also I do not love him
 * apachelogger loves himself and Nightrose
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah but you need to LIE in order to be hired at ms
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<Nightrose> <3
 * Nightrose goes to watch a movie
<_Groo_> apachelogger: like:  do you know how to code clean code? huuuu... i sure do..
 * apachelogger really does -.-
<_Groo_> apachelogger: or: do you like NET.ASP? arrrghh... i mean, sure i love it
 * apachelogger really does -.-
<apachelogger> also it is asp.net
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you cannot go watch the movie, we dont have a business plan yet? :(
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its a internal joke... .NET = NotYet and net.asp = NOT ASK
<apachelogger> must have been created when you were reaching for ballmer peak because it does not make sense :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh it does... it does :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but i sense Nightrose as some prejudice against portuguese ppl
<_Groo_> apachelogger: she doesnt want to employ me! im gonna sue fluffy spaceship inc!
<apachelogger> try your best
<_Groo_> apachelogger:  :D
<apachelogger> neversfelde will be head of our legal dept
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oO
<apachelogger> you do not want to mess with the neversfelde!
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: found the term? :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ¬¬
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am a specialist in tax law :D
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: what term?
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: dunno it should have a terminal no?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: _Groo_ did not know that until you mentioned it -.-
<apachelogger> neversfelde: company -> needs to pay tax -> needs specialist in tax law
<neversfelde> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> makes sense, does it not?
<neversfelde> of course
<apachelogger> I mean, we could also be one of them companies that sues other companies for copyright infringment for a living
<apachelogger> in fact that sounds like a viable business opportunity
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> opportunistic business
 * apachelogger is very sad that they stopped making everything opportunistic :(
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah MS just bought unix rights... youll be out of business soon BUAHAHAHAHAHAAH 
<apachelogger> made my life 90% less cynical :(
<apachelogger> _Groo_: how is that?
<neversfelde> also I mostly work with gastronomy people, so hanging out in bars is my job. I am not very reputable^^
<_Groo_> apachelogger: novell just went for sale
<_Groo_> apachelogger: MS bought 880 patents from them and some rights too
<apachelogger> I mean how will we be out of business?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: guess who owned the unix rights
<_Groo_> apachelogger: unix = fluffy spaceships
<apachelogger> wah?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no unix no fluffy
<apachelogger> how does a ska band have to do wit unix?
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: http://www.androlib.com/android.application.jackpal-androidterm-zxnC.aspx
<apachelogger> also
<_Groo_> apachelogger: gnu started cause they wanted mroe fluffyness out of their printers
<apachelogger> MS can go tickle my knee with them 88 patents
<_Groo_> apachelogger: 880 :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ska is all about unix
<apachelogger> they make use it to build me a house
<apachelogger> s/make/may
<_Groo_> apachelogger: life resolves around unix
<_Groo_> apachelogger: unix is god
<_Groo_> apachelogger: long live unix
<apachelogger> unix is the crap
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: you need to root it to work i think
<_Groo_> apachelogger: infidel!!!
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: well if you had root and a term I think it would be easy for you to setup an adhoc connection
<shadeslayer> hmm... quite possible
<apachelogger> oh it is thursday already
<apachelogger> time to befriend random people on facebook
<ulysses> (:
<_Groo_> k libpolkit might need a backport for maverick
<_Groo_> gonna check it out and see it tonight
<_Groo_> is the any way to copy a package from main into a ppa? i want to backport libpokit from natty to maverick just by coying the package to the ppa, instead of uploading it.. is there a way or i need to get the source and do the normal dput process?
<_Groo_> hupnp compiles cleanly, going for soprano, libpolkit might need a backport from main, gonna check it next
<dantti_work> yofel: for some reason when I try to lauch the plasmoid modified it seems to be using the stable one
<yofel> and you're in neon-kde? environment set up properly?
 * yofel wonders how much he would break if he just backported policykit 0.99 to lucid (has 0.96)
<dantti_work> yofel: well I think it was installing on the wrong place
<dantti_work> yofel: afaik polkit didn't change much on those releases were mostly bugfixes
<dantti_work> but I stoped developing polkit-qt/kde some time ago :P
<_Groo_> dantti_work: hmmm im doing the kde 4.6 backport to maverick, im gonna change the package and try to compile with 0.96
<_Groo_> dantti_work: if it doesnt work ill have to backport 0.98/0.99
<yofel> _Groo_: current polkit-qt-1 needs 0.98 so you'll need to backport it (I'm thinking of neon, since we have the same problem)
<_Groo_> yofel: so backport it is :P
<_Groo_> btw ppl, ScottK  and all, im just copying some packages to my personall ppa to test the build in maverick WHILE at work.. ill delete them in a few... its just a test...
<_Groo_> so no one needs to freek out with name mantaining and such, they are short lived :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: btw, im using your soprano to make the backport, i change the oringinal owner to my name? whats the default behaviour?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping ping ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ive enabled debug mode over USB, but dmesg doesnt show the device being picked up, neither does adb list the device
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: you have a defective usb port or device
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i could root the device ......
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: if it doesnt even show up in lsusb (which should) since its just the id of the usb device, it means your device is broken or not attached properly (default cable for ex)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: lsusb shows the lower layer, it it deosnt show up its broken
<shadeslayer> lsusb shows the device
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i mean defective cabling not default lol
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ahh ok, 
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: what device it is anyway?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: the HTC Desire
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: did you update usbids?
<shadeslayer> uh.. what are those?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: is the htc in default usb hd mode?
<shadeslayer> yes
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: do an update-usbids as root
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: it downloads the newer ids for usb devices
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> hold on :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its very fast, its only a few k.s
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: one of the issues is that ive made a custom udev rule for it
<shadeslayer> but... i dont think its working
<shadeslayer> SUBSYSTEM=="usb",ATTRS(idVendor)=="0bb4",SYMLINK+="android_adb",MODE="0666"
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: after you made the udev rule, did you restart udev?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> i think the idVendor is different
<_Groo_> what lsusb shows?
<shadeslayer> Bus 002 Device 037: ID 0bb4:0c87 High Tech Computer Corp. Desire (Debug)
<shadeslayer> hmm no
<_Groo_> the id sohouldnt be the entire string? 0bb4:0c87?
<shadeslayer> idk... i thought it was just supposed to be 0bb4
<shadeslayer> since the last part is the product....
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah i know, but udev is ... strange... let me check something
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: it used to show http://pastebin.ca/2002296
<shadeslayer> now it shows nothing
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/2002317
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ahhh the first one, you didtn had permissions, dont know for what
<_Groo_> have you tried running adb as sudo or root and see what it gives?
<shadeslayer> also ... im updating the sdk now
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: nope didnt try that out
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its a permission problem
<_Groo_> run adb as sudo and see what happens
<shadeslayer> thats why i wrote that udev rule
<shadeslayer> ok
<_Groo_> and by before you mean before you made the udev rule, right?
<shadeslayer> yep
<_Groo_> remove the udev rule for now
<_Groo_> and run as root
<_Groo_> if you can see it as root is a permission problem
<_Groo_> and you can see the default udev log to see how udev is mounting the device, and just change the apropriate rule thats already in place
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: still shows no permissions
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: as root? oO
<shadeslayer> yes
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: what udev log shows?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i gotta go, but its definitely a permission problem
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: http://pastebin.com/7AQGmbM7
<shadeslayer> udev log
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: gotta go, but by seeing the log i didnt find the 0bb4 id
<_Groo_> so udev its seeing it
<_Groo_> something is wrong
<_Groo_> seeya later
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> http://d.android.com/guide/developing/device.html#setting-up says the id should be 0bb
<shadeslayer> *obb4
<shadeslayer> bah... you know what i mean :P
<dantti_work> yofel: funny I set the cmake prefix to neon, and it installed in /usr/local, after a reboot my system was a mess :P
<yofel> o.O
<dantti_work> turns out I ended up loging in 4.6 which for some reason seems much faster than 4.5 (maybe because it's not the complete env..)
<dantti_work> yofel: btw thanks for helping me out :D my precious and so long waited feature is done :D http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopzl3562
<yofel> cool :D
<dantti_work> yofel: yup much :D
<dantti_work> I've been wainting to add that feature 2 years ago
<dantti_work> that was the reason I wrote KPK :P
<yofel> hahaha
<dantti_work> waiting for aseigo's approval :D
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> qu'est-ce qu'il se passe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger i haz new minion for you
<Riddell> oh?
<shadeslayer> hold on.. he's just coming in :)
 * shadeslayer pokes apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^  aakshay is from my college 
 * Riddell high fives aakshay 
<aakshay> hi riddell
<Riddell> hi aakshay, you're a kubuntu user?
<aakshay> ino i m using ubuntu
<aakshay> i want to work with kubuntu packaging
<aakshay> so can u plz suggest how can i start?
<Riddell> aakshay: do you know anything about packaging?
<aakshay> Ridell: yes. i have read the ubuntu packaging guide. and tried the basic example provided
<Riddell> aakshay: how come you want to work with kubuntu packaging if you don't use kubuntu?
<aakshay> Riddell: i come to know about kubuntu from my friend.. he is working on it
<Riddell> aakshay: from Rohan?  he's a funky guy
<aakshay> Riddell: after he told me, i found it intresting and start reading the guide
<aakshay> Riddell: ya he is....
<Riddell> aakshay: are you on maverick or natty?
<aakshay> Riddell: no.. i am using lucid lynx
<Riddell> aakshay: do you know how to make a chroot?
<aakshay> Riddell: yes.. 
<Riddell> aakshay: do you have a public ssh key?
<aakshay> No i have not generated by now
<Riddell> aakshay: do you have a launchpad.net account?
<aakshay> Riddell: no i don't have
<shadeslayer> afaik no SSH/GPG keys
<shadeslayer> so i think we should get him setup with those along with a LP account :)
<Riddell> yes first task is make an account on launchpad.net and make ssh and gpg keys and put them in it
<shadeslayer> aakshay: https://launchpad.net/
<shadeslayer> !gpg | aakshay
<ubottu> aakshay: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Riddell> ooh nifty
<aakshay> Riddell:ok.. i will create account on it and get the ssh/gpg key
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you know the depreceated edge.lp ? .. i just saw it on their blog
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, no more confusing URLs
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> so people who join the beta program get access to edge stuff?
<shadeslayer> or do they just serve edge
<Riddell> I'm not sure
<aakshay> Riddell: after creating the account and key, i will come back here
 * shadeslayer is too tired to investigate 
<Riddell> aakshay: let us know if you have any questions
<Riddell> shadeslayer: isn't it about 4:40 in the morning?
<shadeslayer> yep :P
<shadeslayer> took me 5 hours to figure out what i was doing wrong with adb
<aakshay> Riddell: ya.. thanx...
<Riddell> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Riddell> aakshay: ^^
<Riddell> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Riddell> hmm, nothing about how to make a key there
<Riddell> although launchpad should have links
<Riddell> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Riddell> aakshay: there it is ^^
<aakshay> Riddell: yep.. i will create key using this link.. just about to done with creating account
<ZhengpengHou> Riddell: no
<ZhengpengHou> Riddell: re-setup irssi
<ZhengpengHou> :)
<shadeslayer> night all
<Riddell> night shadeslayer 
<Riddell> tsk qtwebkit needs more fixing
 * ryanakca wonders why all kubuntu-ninjas were made admins of ~kubuntu-mobile
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-26
<aakshay> Riddell: hi..done with account and key.
<Riddell> aakshay: what's the account?
<Riddell> guess he fell asleep
<aaskahy> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> aaskahy: do you want to do some packaging?
<aaskahy> Riddell: yes
<aaskahy> Riddell: How to start? :)
<Riddell> aaskahy: we need KDE SC 4.6 beta 1 packaged for natty
<Riddell> aaskahy: would you like to do kdetoys?
<Riddell> it's a simple package to do
<Riddell> if so put your name in the table in this wiki page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<aaskahy> Riddell: as i am begineer, i hav limited knowledge of evrything here..
<aaskahy> Riddell: i want to. let me add my name in table
<aaskahy> Riddell: how can i add my name? there is no option
<Riddell> aaskahy: login to the wiki
<Riddell> click Edit
<Riddell> put your name next to kdetoys in the table
<Riddell> click save
<aaskahy> Riddell: ok and also i am using Ubuntu lucid, so i hope Kubuntu Packaging will work on it?
<Riddell> aaskahy: no it will need a natty chroot, do you have enough bandwidth to do that locally or do you want to use a remote machine I can give you access to?
<aaskahy> Riddell: i dont have enough bandwidth. please provide access to remote machine.
<Riddell> aaskahy: ssh ubuntu@ec2-204-236-220-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<aaskahy> Riddell: connected with your remote machine
<Riddell> aaskahy: run    screen -x
<Riddell> aaskahy: great
<aaskahy> Riddell: done
<Riddell> aaskahy: so to make a chroot run   debootstrap natty natty
<aaskahy> Riddell: its showin "debootsrap is not installed."
<Riddell> aaskahy: you'll need to install debootstrap
<aaskahy> Riddell: i am installong it
<aaskahy> *installing
<Riddell> aaskahy: needs sudo
<aaskahy> Riddell: installed and i run the command but it is saying " debootstrap can only run as chroot"
<Riddell> aaskahy: can only run as root
<Riddell> aaskahy: just add sudo at the start
<aaskahy> Riddell: yes!! 
<Riddell> awooga, that'll take a few minutes
<aaskahy> Riddell: its working.. well why do we need to add "sudo" in begining?
<Riddell> aaskahy: because it can only br run as the root (administrator) user
<aaskahy> Riddell: okiez.. 
<Riddell> aaskahy: done!
<aaskahy> Riddell: done successfully
<Riddell> aaskahy: now  sudo chroot natty  to get into the new chroot
<aaskahy> riddell: done. 
<Riddell> aaskahy: make a new directory to do your work in
<Riddell> cd root; mkdir kdetoys
<Riddell> is what I'd do
<aaskahy> Riddell: okiez.. i am making cd akshay; mkdir kdetoys
<Riddell> there is no "akshay" you need to make that too
<Riddell> groovy
<aaskahy> Riddell: yes!! i made it
<aaskahy> Riddell: done with it..
<Riddell> aaskahy: cd into kdetoys then download (with wget) the kdetoys tar from here ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.5.80/src
<aaskahy> Riddell: okiez...
<Riddell> you will need to look at ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.5.80/src in your local web browser to get the full URL
<Riddell> oh and install wget too I guess
<aaskahy> Riddell: how can i install wget?
<Riddell> aaskahy: with apt-get
<aaskahy> Riddell: let me install
<Riddell> aaskahy: export LANG=C  will get rid of the annoying language errors
<Riddell> aaskahy: great
<Riddell> aaskahy: now you need to rename the tar
<Riddell> needs to be called  kdetoys_4.5.80.orig.tar.bz2
<aaskahy> Riddell: how can i export this? can i write in same "kdetoys"?
<Riddell> aaskahy: use  mv   to rename a file
<Riddell> mv <oldname>  <newname>
<aaskahy> Riddell: done.. i have a question...
<Riddell> what's that?
<aaskahy> Riddell: why we dint untar the file and then make it .orig as mentioned in guide? :)
<Riddell> untar it is the next step
<Riddell> you can do it either way around
<Riddell> it doesn't matter much
<Riddell> so go ahead and untar it
<aaskahy> Riddell: okiez!!!.....
<aaskahy> Riddell: yep....
<Riddell> aaskahy: it's bz2 not gz so I think that -z needs to be a -j
<Riddell> aaskahy: next we need to get the current packaging
<Riddell> which is kept in a bzr repository
<aaskahy> Riddell: yes... untarring is done
<Riddell> bzr checkout lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<Riddell> needs the full command above ^^
<Riddell> aaskahy: needs to install bzr
<aaskahy> Riddell: using apt-get?
<Riddell> aaskahy: yes
<aaskahy> Riddell: okiez..
<Riddell> aaskahy: great
<aaskahy> Riddell: done!!
<Riddell> now you have an ubuntu/ directory with the checkout of the packaging
<Riddell> the packaging is the ubuntu/debian/ directory
<Riddell> you need to copy that into the kdetoys directory
<Riddell> aaskahy: remove that first slash
<Riddell> add a -r  to copy the directory
<Riddell> and copy it into the kdetoys-4.5.80 directory
<Riddell> aaskahy: not quite right
<Riddell> aaskahy: needs copied into kdetoys-4.5.80
<aaskahy> Riddell: sorry.. i forgot cp functionalities.. correcting it...
<aaskahy> Riddell: is this the command: "cp -r ubuntu/debian kdetoys-4.5.80"
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> aaskahy: ok now I'm going to add our secret ninjas repository and install some bits
<aaskahy> Riddell: done
<aaskahy> Riddell: yes!!!..
<Riddell> aaskahy: almost ready to compile
<Riddell> aaskahy: run   dch -i  to add a new changelog entry
<aaskahy> Riddell: yes..
<Riddell> aaskahy: set version to 4.5.80-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> aaskahy: next to the * set a changelog message saying new release
<aaskahy> Riddell: done
<Riddell> aaskahy: exit and save
<aaskahy> Riddell: here only?
<aaskahy> Riddell: its not accepting ":wq"
<Riddell> aaskahy: it's not vi
<Riddell> it's nano
<Riddell> use  control-x
<Riddell> y
<aaskahy> Riddell: oh sorry..
<aaskahy> Riddel: its asking for file name. should i enter the default?
<Riddell> aaskahy: I did that
<Riddell> aaskahy: now ready to compile
<Riddell> run   debuild
<aaskahy> riddell: done
<Riddell> aaskahy: wee problem, let me fix
<Riddell> aaskahy: ok go again with  debuild
<aaskahy> Riddell: ok
<aaskahy> Riddell: am i giving the right command?
 * claydoh saves his irclogs this is a great how -to :)
<Riddell> aaskahy: try now
<Riddell> claydoh: going to become a ninja too? :)
<aaskahy> Riddell: still not done
 * yofel will read it tomorrow when he has time...
<claydoh> Riddell: I should, I guess :) I think I have soaked enough info over the past few years :)
<Riddell> aaskahy: fooey
<Riddell> aaskahy: those extra packages need installed
<Riddell> aaskahy: but kdebase-workspace isn't ready yet
<Riddell> aaskahy: so that's as far as we can go tonight
<aaskahy> Riddell: ok..
<Riddell> aaskahy: so we'll have to stop there for today
<Riddell> aaskahy: good work though
<Riddell> aaskahy: do come back tomorrow and hopefully kdebase-workspace will be ready and we can finish it off
<aaskahy> Riddell:  no problem... i enjoyed this a lot..
<Riddell> claydoh: let me know if you need any pointers in becoming a ninja.  yofel you too
 * claydoh passes everyone a piece of his home made sweet potato pie w/ice cream
<aaskahy> Riddell: thankyou so much for making me understand things...
<Riddell> claydoh: yum, thanks
<Riddell> I'm off to bed now
<Riddell> good night all
<claydoh> Riddell: will do, I already keep a ppa for up-to-date kmymoney packages
<yofel> I'll first have to finish reading the documentation, for example I have no idea what a symbols file is...
<aaskahy> Riddell: good night
<aaskahy> Riddell::)
<claydoh> nini Riddell
<yofel> gn Riddell
 * yofel hits pbuilder in the meanwhile
<yofel> spent half an hour wondering why it wouldn't build policykit-1 until I found debian bug 363193 -.-
<ubottu> Debian bug 363193 in pbuilder "pbuilder-satisfydepends does not support new style architecture specifications" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/363193
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> could anyone pass me the dput.cf for the kubuntu ninjas ppa?
<_Groo_> anyone awake?
<DarkwingDuck> A bit
<_Groo_> DarkwingDuck: are you a kubuntu ninja?
<DarkwingDuck> _Groo_: Nope. I'm Documentation guru
<_Groo_> DarkwingDuck: ah ok
<_Groo_> DarkwingDuck: im having troubles uploading to ninjas ppa
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK, Riddell ^^^^^^^^^^^
<_Groo_> DarkwingDuck: i know :D but nvm my brain just kicked in and i figured it out
<DarkwingDuck> _Groo_: got ya
<apachelogger> Nightrose: n900?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: working on it - sorry :(  didn't manage to get to a post office yet - hopefully tomorrow
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: speaking of which - do you need the wall charger? i'd love to have one for my android and don't have one
<Nightrose> wall to usb
<apachelogger> no, I have one from my htc :)
<Nightrose> excellent
<debfx> Riddell: could you please set an email address for kubuntu-ninjas
<jussi> Nightrose: if you are looking for one again, heres a store Id recomend: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26753 -shipping is usually 2$ - Ive used them multiple times.
<debfx> like you did for kubuntu-ppa so we don't get spammed with ftbfs mails
<Nightrose> jussi: thx
<Riddell> debfx: yeah
<ari-tczew> debfx: have a time for review clementine?
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: copyright in source files is not clear
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I have patch from upstream for this one. can I use it in debian/patches? :)
 * apachelogger would not consider it proper
<apachelogger> you could repack the tarball though
<apachelogger> also copyright neglects to mention that rosetta contributors and canonical hold copyright on translations
<apachelogger> also the license for translations is ambiguous
<apachelogger> # This file is distributed under the same license as the clementine package.
 * apachelogger counts 5, no 6 licenses under which this package is licensed
<apachelogger> debian/copyright also does not differ between 3 clause BSD and X11 BSD (2 clause
<apachelogger> libprojectm contains files licensed using latter
<bulldog98> Riddell: if I package kdepim 4.5.80 should it go to kubuntu-experimental?
<Riddell> bulldog98: into ninjas
<Riddell> until we move things out of ninjas which won't be until it all gets built which won't be until I fix qtwebkit for the third time
<Riddell> you'll need to start with kdepim-runtime
<bulldog98> Riddell: but then it isn’t possible to package any 4.4.7+ anymore in ninjas
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: various files in 3rdparty/gmock/scripts/generator/ are licensed Apachev2, which does not seem to be reflected in debian/copyright
<Riddell> bulldog98: that's fine, 4.4.7 is already in the archive and the changes needed are in bzr, so we'll just upload that to the archive when ready
<Riddell> bulldog98: we might want a new bzr branch for the 4.6 packaging though
<Riddell> since it won't be going into the main archive for now
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: please tell me that copyright policy in new ubuntu packages is against getting new packages..
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: pardon?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I'm not proponent of still poking upstream with the same case...
<ari-tczew> it's very annoying, always is wrong with licenses
<ari-tczew> maybe will be better if we won't pack new packages?
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I build upon the debian-folder of experimental?
<Riddell> bulldog98: what's in experimental?
<bulldog98> Riddell: there is the last beta3
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: well, if upstream had read the licenses he is using there would not be much work other than listing all the stuff properly in debian/copyright
<apachelogger> the fact that earlier his source had no license headers indicates that he did not do so
<apachelogger> random assumption on my part though
<Riddell> bulldog98: I'd use the packaging in bzr
<Riddell> bulldog98: that beta 3 is ancient
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: I understand your feeling though
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I guess that upstream will ignore me, than we get this package to archive
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: upstream should have an interest in licensing *his* work properly, should he not?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: perhaps, but I guess that we never will fix licenses issue. always is something wrong
<ari-tczew> and at the end we will summarize, that this package couldn't be included in archive due to licenses generally LOL
 * apachelogger did not revu the package up until now :P
<apachelogger> currently inspecting license compability
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: [13:04] <davidsansome> yeah he's right; I hate copyright :p; I'll fix it later, busy atm
<apachelogger> Files: *
<apachelogger> Copyright: 2010, David Sansome <me@davidsansome.com>
<apachelogger> License: GPL-3
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: that should be GPL-3+ it seems
<apachelogger> accordingly debian/* should be alinged with that :)
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: a complete copy of the GPL2 seems to be missing in the tarball
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I'm copying your advices to him
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> qxt license looks a bit fishy
<apachelogger> Riddell: GPL 3 software linking against qxt which has license CPL 1.0 *and/or* LGPL-2.1 ... am I right that the or saves us from eternity in hell?
<apachelogger> (since CPL is incompatible with GPL)
<Riddell> LGPL-2.1 can be upgraded to GPL 3 so that's fine
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: the mpl license does not have its license text listed in debian/copyright
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: look at this patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536666/
<ari-tczew> +   Copyright 2010, David Sansome <me@davidsansome.com> 
<ari-tczew> are enough in source files?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ultimately "Copyright © 2010"
<apachelogger> s/ultimately/idealy
<apachelogger> or something ^^
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: is there a particular reason it has an internal copy of projectm?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: dunno
<apachelogger> please find out, because we have projectm in the archives, having it in the clementine source too seems a bit of a duplication
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/possible-unindented-list-in-extended-description.html
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: supposedly the explicit dep on libgpod4 can be dropped, shlibs should pick that up
<apachelogger> the depends relationship with          gstreamer0.10-plugins-base,
<apachelogger>          gstreamer0.10-plugins-good,
<apachelogger>          gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly,
<apachelogger> is almost certainly wrong
<apachelogger> those should be recommends at best IMHO
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: otherwise it seems reasonable awesome
<apachelogger> also please note that for political reasons I cannot advocate software that uses Qt4 but avoids phonon
<apachelogger> therefore I would very much like upstream to get in touch with me to work out a migration plan to phonon ;)
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: could you join upstream channel and discuss with upstream?
<ari-tczew> maybe not at this moment, but in generall
<apachelogger> where is that?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: #clementine
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> will do so later
<ari-tczew> ok
 * apachelogger is going to leave in a bit
<ulysses> apachelogger: the regexp was wrong in the get-orig--source, I hope now it works:P
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1201024 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Fix some of the QStrings in HistoryItem::packageList() from having a duplicate ')' at the end
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201029 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Compile fix
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201031 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView.cpp Include cleanup
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201033 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView.cpp Set header text. Seems a bit silly that you have to set a column count to give the default column that's already there text. :/
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201036 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView.cpp Fix showing weekday names for history categories less than a week old. With KDE 4.6 we can do neat things, like calling categories "Today" and "Yesterday"
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201040 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp ApplicationModel/ApplicationProxyModel.cpp) Debug cleanup
<apachelogger> ulysses: good thing I am using windows right now, so I cannot review :P
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1201041 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (history.cpp history.h) API change in preparation of further changes
<Riddell> apachelogger: why is that good?
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201042 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView.cpp Update for QApt::History API changes
<apachelogger> less work for me
<apachelogger> ulysses: the resulting tar will still have a +dfsg suffix
<apachelogger> also, since you are not using the REV var, I suppose you could just remove it ;)
<apachelogger> advocated
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1201044 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp A single history transaction can have multiple action types (install some packages, remove some packages) so continue populating the package list until we have covered all transaction types.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks for the revu
<apachelogger> I wished I could conduct more indepth, but clearly ubuntu development is not meant to be done on windows :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can easily enough give you access to an ubuntu machine
<Riddell> just needs an ssh key
<apachelogger> Riddell: just use mine from launchpad
 * apachelogger thinks he should upgrade to a 4k key at some point
<Riddell> apachelogger: ssh ubuntu@ec2-204-236-220-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> alrighty then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: copyright is incomplete
<apachelogger> ./src/oxygenwindowmanager.h: MIT/X11 (BSD like)
<apachelogger> ./src/oxygenwindowmanager.cpp: MIT/X11 (BSD like)
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you install ack-grep please
<aryaana> hi
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jolly sweet
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I trust that the binary package is in order ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<apachelogger> Riddell: I left my supreme revu scripts in ~/bin ;)
<Riddell> supreme
<Riddell> hmm, guess the release team meeting really was cancelled for once
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, Riddell: I've uploaded a gtk2-engines-oxygen upload that should fix all remaining issues. A final ack/nack from both of you would be very much appreciated. :)
<JontheEchidna> the upload should appear in a few minutes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: to revu?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yep
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<rgreening> Riddell: any ideas on this error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: 
<rgreening> Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<rgreening> Riddell: doing do-release-upgrade -d
<rgreening> Riddell: had to remove kubuntu-desktop to allow the do-release-upgrade thingy
<ulysses> apachelogger: the REV variable is used in the 9th line
<neversfelde> Riddell: kdenetwork already in bzr/ninjas?
<neversfelde> seems that I am to slow :)
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1201127 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (history.cpp history.h) API changes necessary to represent multiple actions per history item
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201128 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView.cpp Adapt to new QApt::History API changes in QApt trunk
<Riddell> neversfelde: still all of maverick to do
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1201129 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp These two lines only need to be done while reloading
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1201130 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.cpp Forgot to add a break here...
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201131 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView.cpp Until we can get today/yesterday entries w/ KDE 4.6, we can't use weekdays without making Friday last week accidentally include entries from Friday today.
<JontheEchidna> history works fairly well now, sans sort/filter: http://imgur.com/p98lb
<tazz> trying to build amarok in kubuntu 10.10
<tazz> getting the following error :-
<tazz> -- Performing Test TAGLIB_ASF_FOUND - Failed
<tazz> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:27 (message):
<tazz>   TagLib does not have ASF support compiled in.
<apachelogger> tazz: then amarok is wrong
<apachelogger> taglib most definitely is compiled with the ASF switch turned on
<tazz> apachelogger, yes i just verified that.
<tazz> taglib-extras-config.cmake:flags="-DWITH_ASF=On -DWITH_MP4=On"
<tazz> donno how to proceed from here though.
<apachelogger> to #amarok I'd say ^^
 * tazz is svn upping his trunk and rebuilding kdebase / kdelib just incase.
<apachelogger> spaceship is done \o/
<apachelogger> finally
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'll be visiting you on sunday
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seriously?
<apachelogger> well, I need to take this baby for a test drive, dont I?
<apachelogger> ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it would appear that I am going to fosdem
<apachelogger> anything useful I can do there?
<apachelogger> auction organs or something
<Nightrose> talk in the cross desktop room?
<apachelogger> what about?
<Nightrose> hmmm 
<Nightrose> fluffy?
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> where do I sign up
<apachelogger> how long do I have to talk?
<Nightrose> there's an email to kde-promo from bart with details
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kthx
<KukuNut> is KDE 4.6 B1 going directly to natty or go to kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<apachelogger> KukuNut: directly
<KukuNut> apachelogger: thanks..any idea when?
<apachelogger> soon
<KukuNut> apachelogger: whatever happened to the daily build from kubuntu-ninja?
<KukuNut> *what
<KukuNut> are they still on?
<apachelogger> ninjas never conducted dailies?
<apachelogger> or did
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<KukuNut> sorry.. I mean nightly  :)
 * apachelogger should have become a singer
<apachelogger> KukuNut: that neither
<Riddell> arg, kdelibs is failing to compile randomly
<Riddell> there's no error message
<Riddell> why is life so cruel?
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201147 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (9 files in 3 dirs) Add a HistoryProxyModel, and enable sorting by date by default.
<Riddell> aakshay: meh, can't do much more until kdelibs gets compiling :(
<yofel> disable --parallel and try again? (that's what I do usually)
<KukuNut> apachelogger: my apologies..I meant the Project Neon
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> it is being revived
<apachelogger> Riddell: hullos
<yofel> KukuNut: come to #project-neon if you're interested, we're working on it, more or less fast
<Riddell> apachelogger: could you add my ssh key to that amazon ec2 machine ubuntu@ec2-204-236-220-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~jr/+sshkeys
<apachelogger> Riddell: done
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201148 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/HistoryView.cpp More KUIT context marker
<aakshay> Riddel: ok.. we can do later as well..:).. well how long will it take? 
<Riddell> aakshay: no idea, I had hoped it would be done by now, but I need to work out what the problem is
<Riddell> although we now have 4.5.4 to package
<aakshay> Riddell: ok. so i hope we can start by day after tommorow?
<Riddell> hope so
<aakshay> Riddell: i have few queries in the tasks we didi yeasterday. can i ask now?
<Riddell> aakshay: sure
<aakshay> Riddell: thanx. i iwould like to ask why we moved to "bzr" repository for source? we already have installed it in begining? 
<aakshay> *would
<Riddell> aakshay: we keep our packaging in bzr because it's quite common that several people will have changes to make at the same time
<Riddell> if we didn't then you would have to download the source and make a change and upload the package to ubuntu but if someone else had changes they would then have to start their changes again with your version
<Riddell> with bzr you can just change the bits you are working on and upload once everybody is ready
<Riddell> we only do that with the main KDE packages, other ones you just edit the packaging and upload directly to ubuntu, no bzr 
<aakshay> Riddell: ok. and one more please, as you have added secret ninja repositories while packaging. how can i add them while doing packaging as i have no idea what they are?
<Riddell> aakshay: we would add you to the team, launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201157 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/ (HistoryProxyModel.cpp HistoryProxyModel.h HistoryView.cpp) Fix filtering by history action
<aakshay> Riddell: ok thats the procedure. Do i need to read some more stuff on packaging? please suggest
<Riddell> aakshay: I'm a bit behind on what to read to learn about packaging
<Riddell> might try asking in #ubuntu-motu for that
<aakshay> Riddell: ok. thanks... and  i will come back to you day after tommorrow to complete the packaging class :)
<aakshay> Riddell: thank you for help.......gud nite :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-27
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201163 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/ (HistoryProxyModel.cpp HistoryView.cpp) Implement filtering history by text, as well as proper recursive filtering in general
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1201178 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/ (HistoryView.cpp HistoryView.h) Add a GUI For searching and filtering history. The history view is now complete
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/GiPvJ.png
<JontheEchidna> I'll add that to regular Muon, too.
<valorie> nice, JontheEchidna
<valorie> when will muon hit the regular distribution?
<JontheEchidna> valorie: The muon package manager is already in 10.10. The Muon Software Center will be in the 11.04 timeframe
<valorie>  cool!
<valorie> oh right, I think I did download and use that before my big crash/reinstall sitch
<valorie> still finding packages I'm missing now and then
<valorie> kpackagekit is performing well
<valorie> for the first time ever, for me
<valorie> I actually trust it
<valorie> knock on wood
<JontheEchidna> heh
<valorie> our tools are so much better than the gnome ones
<valorie> how do people deal with that ubuntu soft. center?
<valorie> ugh, it was horrible
<valorie> that was a bad day in gnome hell.....
<valorie> lol
<JontheEchidna> what do you find inconvenient about the ubuntu software center?
<JontheEchidna> or bad or whatever :P
<valorie> searching was very weak
<valorie> of course I don't know gnome packagenames/app names well
<valorie> I'm sure that was part of it
<valorie> but my son installed ubuntu, and I tried to install kub. desktop through gnome
<valorie> it was a disaster
<valorie> really messed up the plasma desktop
<valorie> I just do not like gnome, and maybe it's prejudice
<valorie> but I don't like it, and can't get used to it
<valorie> KDE <3
<claydoh> valorie: +1 I cannot live with gnome for more than a week, but there is no valid reason why I don't like it
<valorie> I've never lasted over a day
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it's like smells -- why do you love one flower, and hate the scent of another?
<valorie> who knows, you just do
<valorie> I have nothing *against* gnome
<valorie> or gnome users
<claydoh> ditto
<claydoh> I have been nthis way since 2000
<nigelb> all of valorie's statements hold true for me for KDE (err, why I dont like it that is)
<valorie> claydoh: me a year or two later
<valorie> since win2Kpro was OK
<valorie> that was the last win I used
<claydoh> win ME was the last one I purchased, tho I use XP at work
<claydoh> kde 1.something was my first, tho 2.2 is when I went full time Linux
<valorie> Me was so awful
<valorie> I was ready to give up windows then
<valorie> but I'm really not smart/techie enough to use linux that long ago
<valorie> it's gotten so much easier to use, I can usually handle it without much help
<valorie> thank goodness
<claydoh> I actually had a good experience with ME, probably the only one so lucky
<valorie> heh, I think so
<valorie> it just crashed ALL THE TIME
<valorie> so annoying!
<claydoh> I have managed to go 11 years without compiling a kernel outside of the one time I did just to see how it was done
<valorie> i've never compiled a kernel
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> compiling amarok and phonon-vlc is enough
<claydoh> :) my point is that even that long ago it wasn't a requirement
<valorie> right, but I didn't know enough to even upgrade Mandrake without help at first
<valorie> and was a big fail with gentoo
<valorie> didn't like ubuntu
<valorie> loved Kub., but even that needed help reinstalling and such
<valorie> until the last time around
<claydoh> I don't remeber that  far back (mandrake 7) and gentoo on a 233 pentium 1 took about 3 days or was it four? of 24/7 building
<claydoh> I used Lycoris for a while, on of the early single-cd easy-to-install distros
<claydoh> updates/upgrades were fairly easy there, but it was being built on and already-old  platform 
<valorie> my son was my guide -- I just wasn't/am not knowledgeable enough
<valorie> at least now I know what I like, and don't
 * maco  adds craftopolis.com to mental list of sites that dont work with rekonq
<maco> (is there a somewhat-more-physical list somewhere?)
 * bulldog98 has an problem with qtwebkit, I think there went something wrong with the -dev package
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes qtwebkit is broken :(
<bulldog98> Riddell: :(
<ulysses> I got my Kubuntu 6.06 and 7.04 CDs \o/
<bulldog98> ulysses: omg
<ulysses> however my first Kubuntu was Gutsy, but now somebody sent me these for free
<Riddell> ulysses: that shipit service gets slower all the time
<ulysses> :P
<Riddell> bulldog98: it's not finding the right include path is the current problem
<Riddell> bulldog98: is that what you're seeint?
<Riddell> seeing
<bulldog98> Riddell: yep
<bulldog98> searches under /buildd/…
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh it shouldn't do that any more
<Riddell> bulldog98: what version of libqtwebkit-dev do you have?
<bulldog98> Riddell: that was before my last upgrade now it says: In file included from /home/jonathan/Develop/rekonq/mainline/src/application.cpp:34:0:                                                                                                                     
<bulldog98> /home/jonathan/Develop/.build/rekonq/mainline/src/rekonq.h:9:20: fatal error: QtWebKit: No such file or directory
<bulldog98> compilation terminated.
<bulldog98> Riddell: version: 2.1~git20101116-0ubuntu6
<Riddell> meh, that makes no sense
<Riddell>  QT_QTWEBKIT_INCLUDE_DIR          QT_QTWEBKIT_INCLUDE_DIR-NOTFOUND
<Riddell> that's probably it
<Riddell> but I don't know why that isn't set
<Riddell> yes works fine if I add -DQT_QTWEBKIT_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/QtWebKit/
<Riddell> bulldog98: ah hah
<Riddell> mv /usr/include/QtWebKit/ /usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit/
<Riddell> that could well be it
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll try that
<bulldog98> Riddell: heureka
<bulldog98> Riddell: that’s it
<bulldog98> +Riddell
 * bulldog98 can compile rekonq again
<Riddell> ok qtwebkit uploadeded to natty, 7th time lucky I hope
<ulysses> Riddell: how many advocates need to accept a revu?
<bulldog98> Riddell: how do I make debuild use multiple processes?
<ari-tczew> ulysses: 2
<ulysses> I've got three \o/
<Riddell> bulldog98: dunno, I just kill the debuild after it has got through cmake, cd obj-<tab>; make -j2
<ari-tczew> ulysses: so your package should be uploaded
<Riddell> bulldog98: if you notice qtwebkit-source 2.1~git20101116-0ubuntu7 getting into the archive do click retry on kde4libs in kubuntu-ninjas
 * Riddell out
<ulysses> ari-tczew: that needs an Archive Admin, right?
<ari-tczew> ulysses: yes. do you have an open bug for [needs-packaging] ?
<ulysses> hm, not yet
<ari-tczew> ulysses: so open new bug, write there that you have 3 advocates and subscribe ubuntu-archive. could you give me link to your revu page with advocated package?
<ulysses> ari-tczew: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/hupnp
<ari-tczew> ulysses: do you have fixed debfx's advices?
<ulysses> ari-tczew: yes
<debfx> ari-tczew: every MOTU can upload new packages, why would you subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<debfx> ulysses: not all (version number and qtsolution package)
<ari-tczew> debfx: ah, right. archive admin will review package from queue as NEW. ok, my wrong. ulysses, you need to find a sponsor.
<yofel> bulldog98: pass '-j<num>' to dpkg-buildpackage according to the manpage debuild -j<num> should work - or set DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS
<bulldog98> yofel: thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: you there?
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<Riddell> roar, qtwebkit headers still not right
<Riddell> humph humph humph
<freeflying> Riddell: any possible to ship more wallpaper by default, like only one size for each one?
<Riddell> freeflying: what would you remove to allow that?
<Riddell> wallpapers really aren't important especially since there is a "Get New Wallpapers" button to download them from the internet
<freeflying> Riddell: what about if a people doesn't have internet connection or crapping connection to kde-look.org?
<freeflying> Riddell: like if we just ship all wallpaper in biggest size, then we can have all of them
<Riddell> freeflying: the large sizes (which are widescreen so won't look good on non-widescreen monitors) of wallpapers in kdebase are 11MB
<Riddell> that's two languages
<Riddell> specifically for maverick that would mean losing russian and chinese
<freeflying> Riddell: there is no Chinese in maverick CD
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> zh-hans is on the kubuntu desktop CD according to the seeds
<apachelogger> Riddell: no more languages on the CD
<apachelogger> freeflying: that is when one should use the DVD
<freeflying> apachelogger: maybe its a good chance to convince Canonical ship dvd or dvd image by default :)
<freeflying> Riddell: it won't show even the menu in Chinese when you boot up by choosing Chinese as language
<apachelogger> freeflying: our plan was to bring DVD up on par with CD experience first
 * apachelogger thinks that CD for download-only makes sense since it is small and if one had internet access to get the CD one probably also has internet access to install additional foo that is not on the CD (such as l10n)
<apachelogger> DVD OTOH allows for distribution of a lot more languages, and if one gets a DVD the need for internet access to get sensible user experiences approaches 0
<apachelogger> Riddell: we want http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/171b1c677852083a8ca803671145afbc2f51f272 http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/211f1d0269de59238754df6ab147f2fdea63fba2
<Riddell> apachelogger: your phonon hacking is getting impressively elite
 * apachelogger blushes
 * apachelogger ate too many satsumas...
<Riddell> impossible, can't be done
<Riddell> best thing about winter is satsumas
<skfin> Best thing about winter is rolling on snow after sauna
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, like until you ate 1kg of them :P
 * apachelogger is out of proper food
<apachelogger> mhhh, there is still coffee from breakfast \o/
 * Riddell spots another Finn in the channel
 * skfin has found out that outreach is not that crap that everybody thinks it is
<apachelogger> good thing I am the only austrian in the village
<Riddell> skfin: how did you find that out?
<skfin> By working on my gci task
<Riddell> skfin: what's that?
<skfin> Google Code-In
<Riddell> I know, what's the task?
<skfin> Amarok conference poster :D
<droidslayer> Lolwhut...
<droidslayer> skfin: seriously??
<apachelogger> that reminds me that Nightrose did not yet harass me for fluffy codeins today :P
<skfin> droidslayer: Yeah?
 * Nightrose fluffys apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: codein task: go to $freesoftware-conference-near-you and sell fluffy to some big corporation for a billion billion billion?
<Nightrose> .-.
<Riddell> skfin: how about this with amarok coders in place of the boy band? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1a9CsvCb_NI/SPUK7mbYeqI/AAAAAAAAAps/6sEO8kybdrc/s400/East-17-The-Very-Best-Of-315178.jpg
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I suppose that means you do not like it
<apachelogger> no one likes my tasks :'(
<droidslayer> skfin: amarok poster for 'code' in task....
<skfin> droidslayer: Google Code-In has many type of tasks
<skfin> Everything is not about code
<apachelogger> also fregl is too busy to hug people and bring fluffyness to the world :'(
<droidslayer> apachelogger: did you see the new minion???
<apachelogger> no
<droidslayer> skfin: oh... didn't know
<apachelogger> is he mine?
<droidslayer> Riddell: T
<droidslayer> Bag...
<skfin> droidslayer: Code, Documentation, Outreach, Quality Assurance, Research, Training, Translation and user interface
<apachelogger> or is he not yet ready to become minion of the phantom of the channel?
<droidslayer> Stupid phone...
<apachelogger> droidslayer: I told you....
<apachelogger> you did not listen to me
<apachelogger> that is what you get for that
<droidslayer> apachelogger: Riddell is training him iirc
<apachelogger> ah, ok, cool
<droidslayer> apachelogger: it just needs love...
<apachelogger> so, I can steal him once trained enough :D :D :D :D
<droidslayer> Yep :P
<droidslayer> Anyways.. Im at OSS camp..
<apachelogger> you are becoming sound developer?
<droidslayer> Well..no.. open source software camp
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> greetings to oss camp
<apachelogger> also if we had a kubotu around I would send cookies
<apachelogger> but since jussi took the bot away from me...
<droidslayer> apachelogger: I now actually know a PA maintainer BTW
<Riddell> PA maintainer?
<droidslayer> Pulse audio
<apachelogger> oh righty
<apachelogger> jussi: I shall require some ruby package
<apachelogger> not sure which one
<droidslayer> I just wish this thing had a physical keyboard
<droidslayer> Apart from that ... its a pretty good phone
<droidslayer> apachelogger: did you get your n900??
<apachelogger> droidslayer: no, Nightrose is being busy :)
<droidslayer> Ah..:)
<apachelogger> jussi: libdb-ruby1.8 it seems
<apachelogger> hail kubotu
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies, xmas
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to apachelogger and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<apachelogger> kubotu: are you broken?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> slow
<apachelogger> kubotu: do you know the meaning of life?
<apachelogger> yeah, didnt think so
<DarkwingDuck> what powers kubotu?
<jtechidna> DarkwingDuck: rbot
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: OSS?
<JontheEchidna> there's a public git repo: http://ruby-rbot.org/
<DarkwingDuck> thanks.
<apachelogger> kubotu: arent you supposed to be all markov?
<maco> apachelogger: non-responding bot? that's working great...
<apachelogger> I blame it all on jussi
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ve finished building kdepim-runtime 4.5.80 and i’ve got some missing files
<maco> haha
<bulldog98> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/222
<Riddell> bulldog98: great
<bulldog98> Riddell: the icons, should I include them?
<Riddell> so now the slow work is working out in which package each of those files should go
<Riddell> check debian/not-installed for anything which shouldn't be included
<Riddell> but otherwise everything should go into a .install file
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
 * bulldog98 is doing a verification build to be sure he did everything right
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I take the dbus-1 stuff out of the package, because there was an xml file added
<Riddell> bulldog98: what dbus-1 stuff?
<bulldog98> Riddell: this is already in ./usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Akonadi.Maildir.Settings.xml
<bulldog98> should I add ./usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Akonadi.MixedMaildir.Settings.xml ?
<bulldog98> in not-installed
<Riddell> bulldog98: "this is already in" not-installed or in somewhere else?
<bulldog98> in not-installed
<Riddell> bulldog98: put the other dbus .xml files in not-installed too then, they usually aren't needed (only occationally for development purposes do other packages need them)
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<bulldog98> Riddell: an other question there were some .so’s in not-installed should I add all libarys that don’t have an .so.4…?
<bulldog98> eg /usr/lib/NAME.so
<Riddell> bulldog98: /usr/lib/NAME.so if /usr/lib/NAME.so.x.x.x doesn't exist means it's an unversioned library rather than a developer symlink to a versioned library (check if it's a symlink or not to be sure)
<Riddell> in which case we do want it
<Riddell> although poking upstream not to add unversioned libraries would be a good idea too
<Riddell> bulldog98: it /usr/lib/NAME.so.x.x.x does exist then /usr/lib/NAME.so is a developer symlink and it's only needed if another package builds against that library, which probably isn't the case with kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> s/it/if/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "bulldog98: if /usr/lib/NAME.so.x.x.x does exist then /usr/lib/NAME.so is a developer symlink and it's only needed if another package builds against that library, which probably isn't the case with kdepim-runtime"
<Riddell> umm, right, thanks kubotu 
<Riddell> s/kubotu/twonkle/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "umm, right, thanks twonkle"
 * maco giggles
<bulldog98> Riddell: they have quite a few unversioned libaries in there
<bulldog98> Riddell: 19 to be correct
<Riddell> bulldog98: if they're in /usr/lib/kde4/  then it's a plugin and that's not ment to be versioned
<apachelogger> oh, I love kubotu
<bulldog98> Riddell: yep all in /usr/lib/kde4/
<bulldog98> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 10
 * apachelogger is wondering why drunken friends always call him if I wants to join them getting wasted
<bulldog98> apachelogger: lol
<bulldog98> Riddell: so I finished kdepim-runtime (where to commit?)
<Riddell> bulldog98: awesome
<bulldog98> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> bulldog98: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu if you haven't alrady
<Riddell> commit locally
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~<lpid>/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu-4.6
<Riddell> then I'll review and merge in
<Riddell> also upload to kubuntu-ninjas with ~ppa1
<ulysses_> Riddell: hupnp hase three advocates, ready for upload!
<Riddell> ulysses_: great, will do in a bit
<bulldog98> Riddell: I messed the changelog up. Do I have to fix that?
<Riddell> bulldog98: emacs :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I allready vimed it :)
<Riddell> ok, what's the problem?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I had the ~ppa1 in the changelog that’s all
<bulldog98> now it’s fixed
<bulldog98> Riddell: shall I do the propose for merging action?
<Riddell> bulldog98: go for it
 * apachelogger loves how x makes his system freeze beyond repair and causes data loss
<bulldog98> Riddell: done
<amichair> there are a bunch of people asking in #kubuntu about kde 4.6 beta packaging/PPA, is there anything to tell them?
<apachelogger> amichair: WIP
<apachelogger> & will be announced on kubuntu.org once ready
<amichair> apachelogger: cool, thanks
<yofel> Riddell: anything left to do for 4.6 I could help with? got some free time
<apachelogger> see todo up above
<Riddell> yofel: all of maverick
<Riddell> yofel: which I mostly expect to just need recompiled for maverick
<yofel> Riddell: any way I can help there without access to the ninjas ppa?
<Riddell> yofel: I can give you access to ninjas easily enough
<yofel> then I'll be glad to help
<Riddell> what's your launchpad id?
<yofel> ~yofel
<bulldog98> Riddell: will we ship kdepim 4.4.7 with natty or will we test kdepim 4.6 and choose after that?
<Riddell> bulldog98: we'll be cautious.  we'll test 4.6 and if it all has no problems at all we'll consider going with that but any hint of a problem and we'll go with 4.4.7
<Riddell> I need to e-mail the list about my meeting with kolabsys
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok so 4.6 will go to experimental I guess first
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> yofel: you're in
<Riddell> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa says that the build-dependencies are already in
<Riddell> so kde4libs is next
<yofel> Riddell: thanks, so testbuilding for maverick and uploading to ninjas if it builds fine?
<Riddell> question is should you use the natty packaging and make any changes needed for maverick or use the maverick packaging with all the updating for 4.6 again
<apachelogger> former
<Riddell> I /think/ it'll be ok to use the natty packaging
<Riddell> and if apachelogger agrees then that's good enough for me
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I need to come up with a mass branching script
<Riddell> yofel: use a -0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 version number
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> yofel: keep the maverick table in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging updated
<Riddell> yofel: are you ok for local machines or do you need machines to test build on?
<yofel> I've got a pbuilder setup for natty and maverick here, do I need anything else?
<Riddell> probably not
<bulldog98> Riddell: did you reviewed the mergerequest by now? https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu-4.6/+merge/42024
<Riddell> although once the base packages are done I could set up a load of EC2 machines to do the rest in parallel
<Riddell> bulldog98: onto it
<yofel> k, I'll see how kde4libs fares for now
<Riddell> bulldog98: "updated the patch to fit to the new release" could you change that to include the patch filename?
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> it's very useful to be able to grep a changelog for the patch filename
<bulldog98> Riddell: is that line to long:
<bulldog98>   * updated the patch fix_ontology_vs_feeder_automoc_race_condition.diff to fit to the new release
<bulldog98> ?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes
<Riddell> emacs would know how to fix it, but vi *shrug* :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: 80 Chars are allowed?
<Riddell> yes, that's always a safe limit
<bulldog98> Riddell: can i delete an commit that was done localy?
<Riddell> bulldog98: probably, but I'd just commit over it
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<bulldog98> Riddell: updated
<Riddell> bulldog98: lovely, pushed to lp:~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu-4.6
<bulldog98> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> bulldog98: did you upload to kubuntu-ninjas?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yep
<bulldog98> only the changelog fixes are not in there
<Riddell> that's fine
<Riddell> bulldog98: onto kdepim? that's the tricky one :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I asked you twice before I uploaded it
<apachelogger>  /me dances with Nightrose
<Nightrose> \o/
<bulldog98> Riddell: so I guess I shouldn’t do that if I finished kdepim?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you see the picture of the chandelier at my hair dresser's?
<harolddong> is 4.6 beta 1 going to be packaged for kubuntu or are they waiting for the next beta?
<apachelogger> harolddong: WIP
<apachelogger> kubotu: script add 46 m.reply "WIP"
<kubotu> alright
<apachelogger> kubotu: 46
<kubotu> WIP
<apachelogger> splendid
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea - very fashionable
<Riddell> bulldog98: if you finish kdepim you are very welcome to dance with Nightrose 
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: sorta wicked though ^^
<apachelogger> fits into the general style though
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> ...also, consequently I got a new haircut...
<yofel> Riddell: I need to backport attica and grantlee first - 0.2.0-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa1 sounds fine as attica version? (builds fine)
<Riddell> yofel: yes go for it
<yofel> k, let's see if I did my dput.cf right...
<yofel> I did \o/
<Riddell> yofel: awooga
<Riddell> oh thanks goodness, kde4libs finally compiled
<apachelogger> rekonq drives me mad !!!
<Guest97855> apachelogger: is there anything that doesn't? :D
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> windows
<Guest46883> ff 4 beta is very snappy on my anciient and crusty laptop
 * apachelogger demans firefox by default
<apachelogger> +d
<apachelogger> who wants to do some proofreading?
<claydoh> ooh mememememe but it may be a bit Ihave  to go and cook
<apachelogger> that is fine
 * apachelogger is not going to publish today
 * claydoh got married and he *still* has to do the cooking :(
<apachelogger> ^^
<valorie> apachelogger: proofread what?
<valorie> english text, I can do
<valorie> code, not so much
<Riddell> claydoh: recently?
<claydoh> Riddell: oh, no almost 21 years now :)
<claydoh> still cooking.......
<claydoh> I'll get over it eventually. its a running njoke between us
<valorie> I could say the same thing, claydoh
<valorie> but my husband finally started cooking too
<valorie> so we share it
<claydoh> valorie: my wife just chooses not to, sez I am better
<claydoh> but she is better at baking than I
<valorie> otoh, we've been married 38 years!
<claydoh> sweet :)
<valorie> unbelieveable, really
<valorie> can't believe how fast time rushes along
<apachelogger> valorie: my newest erotic novel thing
<valorie> oooo, exciting
<valorie> I've proofread pr0n before, but it's rather distracting
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> it features pictures of fregl in compromising positions
<apachelogger> valorie: I wonder why that is ^^
<Riddell> la la la
<Riddell> oh look, kde4libs compiled
<Riddell> now there's something to get distracted by
<apachelogger> valorie: now look, you made Riddell feel uncomfortable, how could you :P
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> I doubt that's possible; the man wears a kilt!
<Riddell> I'm very comfortable
<Riddell> except with kdepim, but that's ok bulldog98 will do that
<maco> i can probably make him feel uncomfortable, but we tend to keep that out of project channels
<valorie> great comic timing, maco!
<apachelogger> yeah, no uncomfortablism in my channels, or I'll go look for my op boot
<apachelogger> it must be somewhere...
<apachelogger> not entirely sure where though
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies, xmas
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to apachelogger and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<valorie> wow, grouchy kubotu!
<Riddell> is kubotu drunk?
<maco> yeah really
<apachelogger> who knows what jussi has been doing to that poor bot
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey riddell im waiting for kde4libs to complete to backport it to maverick.. do i need to backport qt-webkit?
<apachelogger> all traumatized that poor thing
 * apachelogger pets kubotu
 * Riddell gives kubotu the last three bottles of champaign from this crate of wine he got last christmas, they need using up
<Riddell> _Groo_: you are?
<Riddell> _Groo_: hmm, this might overlap with yofel 
<_Groo_> Riddell: well as you can see from the wiki i stopped with the initial packages, im back to work now
<_Groo_> Riddell: and i dont see any yofel uploads at the ppa
<_Groo_> Riddell:  but anyway, is qt-webkit backport imperative? or i can use the stock one from maverick?
<Riddell> _Groo_: yofel did grantlee and attica for maverick
<yofel> _Groo_: I backported attica and grantlee, feel free to do kdelibs if you're already at it
<_Groo_> yofel: oh yeah i see it now XD
<Riddell> _Groo_: qt-webkit isn't important, the version in maverick is fine
<_Groo_> yofel: sorry, i must be blind today :D
<maco> Riddell: s/champaign/champagne/
<bulldog98> Riddell: I kdebase-runtime can’t be installed
<_Groo_> Riddell: actually webkit of maverick is broken, the control file misses a ~ and breaks up other devel packages
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: you've got booze that needs using? 
<_Groo_> yofel: if you are already at it, i can do other packages yofel
<bulldog98> Riddell: kdebase-runtime : Depends: libntrack-qt4-1 (>= 005) but it is not installable
 * apachelogger gets a ticket to scottland
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> oh, actually, I think I just realized why drunken friends call me when they need someone to get more wasted with...:S
<Riddell> apachelogger: got all these bottles of champagne that I don't know what to do with, they need used up before I get a new crate this christmas
<Riddell> bulldog98: in natty?
<valorie> extra champagne!
<_Groo_> kubotu: order bar mitzvah
 * kubotu slides bar mitzvah down the bar to _Groo_
<valorie> that's a party right there
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: you could throw a kubuntu xmas party
<_Groo_> yofel: so are you doing it?
<apachelogger> or just send them to me and I could use them on people to become minions
<yofel> _Groo_: I'll run it in pbuilder then now, my setup here's pretty fast
<valorie> champagne is the best for a party
<Riddell> sure, all welcome in my flat for christmas
<valorie> everyone is all cheerful and convivial
<_Groo_> yofel: k :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: let me check
<maco> hmm but i spent the money i was going to use to get a ticket to your flat for christmas
<bulldog98> Riddell: in the ninja
<Riddell> bulldog98: installs fine here, do you have universe enabled?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - xmas party at Riddell's - needs doodle poll | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | packaging 4.6 beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<bulldog98> Riddell: not in my debootstrap
<Riddell> bulldog98: that'll be the problem then, needs universe
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok I’ll change that
<bulldog98> Riddell: kdebase-runtime isn’t that in main?
<yofel> Riddell: which version should the kde4libs maverick package have? 4.5.80 or 4.5.80a ?
<Riddell> bulldog98: it needs libntrack-qt4-1 which is in universe
<Riddell> yofel: let's go with 4.5.80a
<Riddell> it always causes problem if we try and remove the minor minor minor version
<_Groo_> is any brave soul gonna try to build kdebindings?
<yofel> k, then I'll just backport the package in ninjas
<Riddell> _Groo_: no, it's reported not to work by upstream
<_Groo_> i know its not an issue till final but...
<_Groo_> Riddell: as usual :P
<Riddell> yes, I do wish kdebindings would be split up
<_Groo_> Riddell: what modules? all of them? we would just need python to mantain the printer applet up and running
<yofel> Riddell: 4:4.5.80a-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 sounds right?
<Riddell> yofel: perfect
 * yofel fires up pbuilder
<Riddell> _Groo_: dunno, something to do with okular bindings
<_Groo_> Riddell: hmm ok
<_Groo_> Riddell: im gonna do the following, after all the packages are up and running (since its the priority)
<_Groo_> Riddell: im gonna try to build a minimal kdebindings (python as the priority) and if i can, ill put it in ninjas
<_Groo_> Riddell: basically im gonna see if i can shutdown whats not compiling...
<_Groo_> Riddell: since basically we need it for some plasmoids and printer-applet mostly
<_Groo_> Riddell: till upstream fixes it
<Riddell> plenty more than printer-applet uses pykde
<Riddell> but we also have 4.5.4 to package when 4.6 beta is done
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah i know, but 90% is python based
<Riddell> oh and natty alpha 1 is next week
<Riddell> so, waa, panic, busy!
<_Groo_> Riddell: im gonna wait till beta1 to update my main notebook :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: its a pet project the kdebindings, im gonna continue to help with main packages whenever possible
<bulldog98> _Groo_: I already updated all my computers
<Riddell> bulldog98: you're elite!
<_Groo_> bulldog98: its my personal work machine.. i can play with some packages, a kde.. but not an alpha... although it usually works pretty well
<ulysses> I'm the only stucked on Lucid?:'(
<bulldog98> ulysses: I’ve got an CD of that and if I’ve have time also an debootstrap ^^
<_Groo_> i know its off topic but anyone knows if the python imaging library works diferently in 32 and 64 bits?
<_Groo_> fofix is a fretsonfire clone, and like frets it uses PIL to load the menus/backgrounds which are png files
<_Groo_> but when i run it on my machine which is 64 bits, the menus dont show up... but the exact same code works with 32 bits.. so wtf :P
<bulldog98> Riddell: how do i refresh an patch with quilt?
<Riddell> bulldog98: you've done quilt push to hte right pach and it said "failed"?
<bulldog98> Riddell: no patch in series
<bulldog98> but there are
<Riddell> bulldog98: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<Riddell> put that in your .bashrc for future reference
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’m using zsh
<bulldog98> :P
<Riddell> well then you get what you deserve!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-28
<yofel> Riddell: kde4libs mav list-missing output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537284/ is that ok?
<Riddell> yofel: yes should be fine
<Riddell> wasn't _Groo_ doing kde4libs?
<yofel> we settled with me doing it
<maco> mum wants to go out to dinner. what country's food should we go for?
<Riddell> maco: Western Sahara
<maco> uhh...lets try a different continent
<maco> (we had ethiopian last night)
<apachelogger> australian
<yofel> that sounds like grilled crocodile
<bulldog98> austrian
<bulldog98> ^^
<Riddell> French Guyana
<maco> Riddell: i'm not in dc. gotta get more mainstream ethnicities
<maco> ooooh *lightbulb*  i dont think she's had korean befoe
<maco> *before
<_Groo_> yofel: are you gonna leave the missing files out of the package?
<_Groo_> yofel: or are you adding them?
<yofel> I left them out
<_Groo_> yofel: the lib and service ones are needed
<_Groo_> only the man ones can be kept out
<_Groo_> yofel: if you leave them out, menus and stuff wont work, ssl also and prolly some other stuff
<_Groo_> yofel: not good :D
<yofel> let me check something
<_Groo_> yofel: Riddell is a masoquist, he looves to make poor users suffer... look what he did to the poor bot!
<yofel> _Groo_: that's list-missing being confused it seems, the file is installed, just not at the same place - usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so ends up as /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kded4.so
<_Groo_> yofel: actually a sadist, i confused the terms lol
<Riddell> yofel: we have a patch from debian that moves those libkdeinit files
<_Groo_> yofel: the kde init is correct
<_Groo_> no wait
<Riddell> the kcm_ssl isn't packaged because it's in the wrong place, I told upstream and he'll move it
<yofel> Riddell: ok
<_Groo_> the /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kded4.so is wrong
<_Groo_> Riddell: cant we move it and remove the patch after upstream fixes it?
<_Groo_> yofel: although i just checked and in maverick that path works too /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/
<Riddell> _Groo_: why is it wrong?
<_Groo_> we have a butt load of stuff there
<_Groo_> Riddell: in maverick we have /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so
<_Groo_> Riddell: but we have lots of libs in /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/
<_Groo_> Riddell: i guess both are right?
<Riddell> that's fine in 4.6 packaging
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah my mistake, just check it :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: it will work for 4.5 aparently too
<Riddell> wouldn't matter anyway, it can fall back to just launching it directly
<apachelogger> blog blog blog
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> it is alrady 1:45
<Riddell> apachelogger: quick, move to scotland, it's a sociable hour here still
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I did not testdrive my spaceship yet
<apachelogger> flying it to an isle is a bit of a dangerous thing WRTT
<Riddell> apachelogger: fortunately scotland isn't an island, we have some other country stuck on to the south
<apachelogger> well, but altogether... :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> my phonon post was 4 days ago
 * apachelogger wonders if that is sufficient time to post new ramblings
 * bulldog98 is interested in
<bulldog98> and has time :)
<apachelogger> to me that sounds like you are volunteering for proofreading
<apachelogger> anyone else?
<_Groo_> freenode died on me :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: looking at it now, not bad overall, but haven't bugin nit-picking :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: I wrote another post meanwhile ;)
<claydoh> what is a nit, and why should it be picked????
<_Groo_> yofel: when you are done with kde4libs and its published what are you gonna do next?
<valorie> it's a lice egg
<valorie> and should be picked so it doesn't hatch
<apachelogger> kubotu: smart-arse alarm
<apachelogger> :P
<valorie> ::shudder::
<_Groo_> lol
<yofel> _Groo_: I've got something to take care of, can you do what's next? (meta-kde I think)
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah np, ill go for meta and kdebase packages
<_Groo_> its getting late here but i should be able to do it tonight
<_Groo_> yofel: are you gonna work tomorrow on this?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> yofel: k ill try to help out too :)
<_Groo_> so im going for meta and kdebase*
<_Groo_> or its better to do kdepimlibs first?
<yofel> _Groo_: I looked at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<_Groo_> yofel: let me check
 * apachelogger dances with valorie to the overture of "phantom of kubuntu"
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> of the opera of course
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: got time to read through a short blog post?
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> link?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah meta and then kdepimlibs
<_Groo_> nice graph btw, but the arrows are backwards lol :D
<_Groo_> brb
 * bulldog98 is building kdepim and reached 60%
 * apachelogger starts singing
<apachelogger> I should really have gone into that sort of thing
<apachelogger> not stupid computers
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you wouldn’t be the first computer guy that’s good in singing
<bulldog98> s/that’s/who’s/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "apachelogger: you wouldn’t be the first computer guy who’s good in singing"
 * bulldog98 hugs kubotu for being such a clever bot
<bulldog98> bot should hug back
<Riddell> s/hug/snog/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<bulldog98> Riddell: :)
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/28/kubuntu-shortcuts/
<apachelogger> snogging!
<Riddell> snogs rule
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWM2joNb9NE
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that 
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> and ludicrous
<apachelogger> the dude is mostly scary
<apachelogger> the song mostly ludicrous
<_Groo_> bblater...
<_Groo_> if kdelibs takes too long to build i dont know if ill be able to to packages today.. its almost midnight around here
<_Groo_> anyway, ill check in an hour or so
 * bulldog98 needs to sleep and will hopefully finish kdepim the afternoon
<Riddell> night bulldog98 
<Riddell> sleep well
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll sleep and I don’t know if I’ll wake up again :)
<Riddell> well I think I can start uploading bits to natty
<Riddell> evening jjesse 
<Riddell> morning hunger 
<jjesse> evening
<al> apachelogger: i find opensearchdescription as implemented by google chrome more convenient than predefined web shortcuts with arbitrary keywords
<valorie> tazz, did you ever get your taglib/asf problem ironed out?
<tazz> haha, valorie no not really... 
<tazz> it seems like i have taglib compiled with asf support but for some reason amarok wont find it.
<valorie> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=81849&start=10#p130680
<valorie> just looked it up for someone else
 * tazz reads
<tazz> nope didnt work...
<tazz> i think it could be something i am doing wrong. Or maybe there is a problem with my KDE trunk is not setup properly.
<tazz> thanks for pinging me with the thread though. :)
<valorie> how are you building Amarok?
<valorie> following Myriam's guide?
<valorie> http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/
<valorie> I'm not technical, and yet I build, following that guide
<valorie> exactly
<tazz> valorie, i am not just building amarok. but entire kde trunk i am using http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I couldn't begin to do that, I don't think
<tazz> valorie, its much much simpler i think than http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/
<tazz> valorie, if you need help i can help you build other stuff in kde :)
<tazz> annma and lemma need people with trunk for http://dot.kde.org/2010/11/26/week-post-beta-bug-squashing 
<tazz> they can also help you out too if needed 
<valorie> right now I have only one computer
<valorie> and I'm totally full of things to do
<valorie> maybe later, I can learn another new thing, and help in a new way
<tazz> ^.^ any time you like
<valorie> glad to hear it's less complicated than I think
<tazz> i was able to compile KDE but i am having problem with amarok it proves compiling amarok is more tough :D
<valorie> I hope that myriam's blog might help
<valorie> it's very thorough
<valorie> she updates it all the time
<tazz> valorie, i have it bookmarked ;)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well, reading again through the TechBase page, it is much more involved than building Amarok
<valorie> I guess it depends on what one is used to
<valorie> I had #amarok folks holding my hand during my first few attempts
<hunger> Riddell: Morning!
<apachelogger> al: yeah, but no, but yeah, but no, but the problem with those buggers is that one needs to create them and that they by default have way too long triggers
 * apachelogger would like to have that added into the shortcut magic though
<sheytan_> Heey :)
<sheytan_> a crazy idea
<sheytan_> if we can have apt:// on web pages to install stuff, can we have one to add ppa, too? :D
<sheytan_> imagine how easier that would be for new users :D
<Riddell> sheytan_: they deliberately avoid that because it would make it easy to convince users to install random software which could lead to viruses etc
<Riddell> it's a shame for users, but there's a balance between convenience and security
<yofel> morning
<yofel> heh, 4.5.80 isn't even fully built for natty and I already get 2 overwrite errors
<Riddell> yofel: what are the errors?
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-theme-window_4%3a4.5.80-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): 
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/kde2.desktop', which is also in package kde-window-manager 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu3
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-dbg_4%3a4.5.80-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): 
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde4/kwin_quartz_config.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-dbg 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu3 
<Riddell> mm yes, right enough
<sheytan_> Riddell well, yes. You're right
<sheytan_> Riddell btw, what's going on with the daily builds page we made? :)
<sheytan_> Is it alive now?
<ggeorgy> hi can you help me to install a linux program please ?thks!
<ggeorgy> a zip package
<yofel> ggeorgy: this channel isn't for support, please ask in #kubuntu
<ggeorgy> ok 
<yofel> Riddell: what happend to kdegames? packaging page says it's in ninjas, but it's not (or I'm blind)
<al> apachelogger: chrome adds them automatically and allows them to be tab completed ;)
<al> interestingly almost none of the ubuntu/launchpad pages seem to support opensearch
<al> what a shame
<jussi> what is opensearch?
<al> a meta information in the html of a website that tells the browser how it can be searched
<al> http://opensearch.org
<al> for example when i want to look for something on amazon i type "ama<tab>" in chromium's address bar
<al> it then turns into a search box where i enter my query
<al> and i'm directly taken to the search results
<al> and you don't need to set anything up for this to work
<al> you just need to visit the page once
<al> for the browser to pick up the opensearchdescription tag
<jussi> cool
<al> yea, almost can't live without it now
<Riddell> sheytan_: sorry I haven't had time to look at it, I hope to do it before alpha 1 next week
<Riddell> yofel: I've done kdegames, dunno why it didn't upload will look at that shortly
<yofel> Riddell: k, did you look at the overwrite errors or should I try to add the conflicts?
<Riddell> yofel: if you want to add them that would be good
<Riddell> give me a diff against bzr or a branch to merge
<yofel> I'll do a merge request then
<yofel> Riddell: the branch is lp:~kubuntu-memebers/kdeartwork/ubuntu right?
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<yofel> can I use '<< 4:4.5.80' as the version?
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> k, thanks
<jussi> argh, I hate it when apps dont get that fullscreen does not mean "stretch it across both my screens"...
<Riddell> steveire_: bug 601662 reopened incase you're interested in our beurocracy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601662 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgrantlee-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601662
<yofel> Riddell: does this look right? https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4580u2/+merge/42051
<Riddell> yofel: looks good
<CIA-6> [muon] jmthomas * 1201775 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationBackend.cpp ApplicationBackend.h) Remove the transaction if an error occurs
<bulldog98> Riddell: in kdepim there is new mobile stuff, should I add packages for that? and what to put into them?
<Riddell> bulldog98: doesn't that only get build if you add the flag to cmake?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I hadn’t added a flag it was build with the 4.4.7 confs in debian
<Riddell> bulldog98: well yes we would like it packaged
<Riddell> needs a new package (or more maybe)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’d say one per executable
<Riddell> if the executables are separate user applications yes
<Riddell> one per usr/share/applications/kde4/*desktop menu entry might be a good judge
<bulldog98> Riddell: is an metapackage appropriate to install the whole mobile stuff?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes I would think so
<bulldog98> ok
<yofel> hm... what does lintian "dbg-package-missing-depends kdewebdev-dbg" mean again? getting that for kdewebdev
<ari-tczew> yofel: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/dbg-package-missing-depends.html
<yofel> ari-tczew: thanks
<ari-tczew> yofel: google doesn't bite
<yofel> agreed...
<jefferai> shadeslayer: see PM
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 4 out of 5 cats find it friendly | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | packaging 4.6 beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<yofel> Riddell: kdegames for maverick fails with cdbs too old since:
<yofel>   * Add DEB_DH_SCOUR_ARGS = -Xblue.svg for invalid SVG file
<yofel>   * Build-dep on cdbs 0.4.89ubuntu4 for the above
<yofel> would it be safe to backport cdbs or should that be done differently?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order backport
 * kubotu slides backport down the bar to apachelogger
 * apachelogger hands backport to yofel
 * yofel accepts backport and get's to work
<apachelogger> yofel: cdbs must be fully backwards compatible, so backport is a save bet there
<apachelogger> otherwise some poor fella would have to migrate cdbs package once an incompatible change occurs :)
<apachelogger> s/package/packages
<yofel> makes sense :)
<apachelogger> as in: all of them
<apachelogger> that is like a billion billion packages
<Riddell> yofel: you should be able to remove that DEB_DH_SCOUR_ARGS line now
<apachelogger> Riddell: that will be reappaering work though
<Riddell> apachelogger: what will?
<apachelogger> the removal
<apachelogger> unless you remove it in natty
<apachelogger> of course :)
<Riddell> it can be removed in natty too
<apachelogger> fair enough then
<Riddell> dh_scour now fails quietly rather than breaking everything
<yofel> even in maverick?
<apachelogger> Riddell: in maverick too?
 * apachelogger needs to get a tenth doctor coat
 * yofel just tries it
<apachelogger> kubotu: google brown wool trench coat
<kubotu> Results for brown wool trench coat: 1. Doctor Who Brown Wool Costume Trench Coat: http://www.hellocosplay.com/doctor-who-brown-wool-costume-trench-coat-p-456.html
<kubotu> 2. Miss Sixty Women's Wool Top Stich Trench Coat With Knit Trim ( ...: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Miss-Sixty-Womens-Wool-Top-Stich-Trench-Coat-With-Knit-Trim/4862970/product.html?cid=123620&fp=F&mr:trackingCode=807A163C-52C1-DF11-98FF-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
<kubotu> 3. Polo Ralph Lauren Mens Leather Wool Vintage Distressed Trench ...: http://www.amazon.com/Polo-Ralph-Lauren-Leather-Distressed/dp/B003WZ20Z8
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> <3 google
<apachelogger> oh oh oh http://www.hellocosplay.com/black-grey-5-captain-jack-harkness-wool-trench-coat-p-2079.html
<DarkwingDuck> I could see you in that.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> though I'd need proper boots with that
 * apachelogger is not much of a boot person
<apachelogger> other than the infamous kick boots, then again I misplaced them anyway... ^^
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/webstore/product_page.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524892544353&pfx=pfx_shopcompare&cid=shopping3&mr:trackingCode=8AA63EB3-76B7-DE11-93DB-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
<DarkwingDuck> There you go apachelogger
<apachelogger> them are not proper boots!
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno in maverick, hope so
<DarkwingDuck> hey Riddell
<yofel> we'll know in a few minutes
<Riddell> evening DarkwingDuck 
<apachelogger> if it breaks we could just blame DarkwingDuck
<yofel> haha
<jussi> we just blame him anywhere
<apachelogger> I thought we blamed nixternal on general principle?
<DarkwingDuck> I thought nixternal was teaching me to replace him? :P:P
<jussi> yeah, DarkwingDuck is his minion...
<apachelogger> oh
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... every time I make a change to that damned PERL script it breaks
<apachelogger> makes sense to forward the blame immediately then
<apachelogger> would happen anyway
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: nixternal is a perl script?
<DarkwingDuck> No
<apachelogger> python?
<jussi> ruby
<DarkwingDuck> kdesrcbuild
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger is going to redo kdesrcbuild in make
<apachelogger> muhahahaa
<DarkwingDuck> who ever wrote it hacked it together and it's highly breakable
<apachelogger> no, really I am going to bash it, otherwise I will once again be the only person to understand the code :(
<DarkwingDuck> da
 * apachelogger fires up his spaceship's engines
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'll be at your place in a bit
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<bulldog98> apachelogger: be carefull to not hit an satellit
<apachelogger> now that is silly, why would I hit a satellite?
<apachelogger> the chances are much bigger to bump into a cloaked ship
<apachelogger> them stupid andromedians always park the ships with the cloak on
<bulldog98> :)
<apachelogger> caused one awful series of accidents at the last inter-galactic math games
 * DarkwingDuck shakes head
<jjesse> ????
<apachelogger> that is when one moves the head from one side to the other and back again, also can be repeated
<DarkwingDuck> im gonna give up on perl
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> haha :D
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger starts dancing on a rainbow
<DarkwingDuck> Now... do I learn Python or C++...
<apachelogger> pyth0rn!
<jussi> both :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: google python eats gator
<kubotu> Results for python eats gator: 1. Photo in the News: Python Bursts After Eating Gator (Update): http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1006_051006_pythoneatsgator.html | 2. Gator-guzzling python comes to messy end - Technology & science ...: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9600151/ns/technology_and_science-science
<kubotu> 3. myLot - Python eats Alligator in Florida's Everglades: http://www.mylot.com/w/discussions/444874.aspx
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I think Python wind
<DarkwingDuck> *Wins
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> nawww kidding
<DarkwingDuck> ill keep perl
<DarkwingDuck> and ill learn packaging
<cpatrick2008> does anybody know when kde 4.6 beta 1 will be through packaging and be available to download
<yofel> cpatrick2008: it's partly uploaded to natty, maverick is still work in progress
<cpatrick2008> ok thanks
<yofel> Riddell: it built fine after removing DEB_DH_SCOUR_ARGS - and .pyc files are missing on purpose I guess? http://paste.ubuntu.com/537606/
<Riddell> yofel: right we don't install .pyc files
<yofel> good, uploading
<yofel> Riddell: I removed myself from kdegraphics, I don't have anymore time today and it fails with some gensymbols error like in natty (amd64 here)
<Riddell> yofel: oh we've had a couple of those, different symbols on amd64 and i386
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, python
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: do local builds on amd64 even build arch:all packages?
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> kwin coding style :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes should do
<apachelogger> k
<bulldog98> Riddell: kdepim beta will need an other day (tomorrow I‘ll have little time)
<Riddell> bulldog98: fair enough
<bulldog98> Riddell: but I’m close to solve it
<Riddell> great
 * bulldog98 hadn’t thought about adding -nc if a build failed only due .install misstakes
<Riddell> for that you want  dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> just run that after each .install file edit
<bulldog98> Riddell: the problem was there were files in .install that were gone
<bulldog98> s/gone/dropped by Upstream/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "Riddell: the problem was there were files in .install that were dropped by Upstream"
<Riddell> yes, so you have to edit the .install files then run  dh_install --list-missing to find the next problem
<bulldog98> Riddell: yeh that’s right and that was the way I wanted to go
<Riddell> bulldog98: so what's the problem? :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-21
<hedge104> Hi, I got a problem while compiling nepomukannotation. It was working fine with kubuntu11.04... now i upgraded it to 11.10.... all kdelibs,kde-runtime work fine without any problem. but nepomukannotation gives this error: http://paste.kde.org/148628/  also in the new version of kubuntu, all kde packages give some warning like this: http://paste.kde.org/148652/ 
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> good morning
<Riddell> guess what?  I'm back!
<nihui> good morning!
<Riddell> I wonder what needs doing
<Riddell> lots of merges no doubt
<jussi> Riddell: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * jussi hugs Riddell
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | 4.7.80: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - Merge with debian first | Riddell is back!!! :D
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> nice to be missed :)
 * Tm_T huggles all
<Saviq> hi all, are there any efforts around packaging Qt 4.8 going on for Precise?
<Saviq> debfx: I got pointed at you by didrocks ^?
<Riddell> Saviq: we don't generally package Qt until it makes releases, what's the motivation?
<Saviq> Riddell: trying some stuff out, but I got you, will manage myself
 * Riddell merging qt, this packaging stuff is fiddly
 * Quintasan goes to get some food before fighting with maliit
<davmor2> Riddell: it's tying the bow at the end of wrapping isn't it ;)
<Quintasan> lol
<jussi> ooh its davmor2, some throw something at him! :P
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> like what
<Quintasan> bricks?
 * Quintasan throws apachelogger at davmor2
<jussi> nah... cream pies! :D
<Quintasan> oh
 * shadeslayer_ throws dlna at davmor2
 * Quintasan puts apachelogger back in his place
 * Quintasan throws cream pies at davmor2
<Quintasan> bbl
<Quintasan> gotta eat and run some errands
<Quintasan> Y U NO HW ACCEL YET TRANSFORMER
 * davmor2 stands behind jussi and awaits the onslaught of incoming objects
 * jussi ducks and laughs as davmor2 gets hit..
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: you're lucky, I'm still waiting for lilstevie's app :P
<shadeslayer_> and this dlna shit isn't making life any easier
<Quintasan> \o/
 * Quintasan be seriously eating
<CaptainKnots> is this the channel to discuss kubuntu 12.04?
<jussi> CaptainKnots: yes, in a way, its for the development on that. What would you like to raise? 
<CaptainKnots> well I just did a dist-upgrade and am wondering what it's going to break
<CaptainKnots> haha
<CaptainKnots> also, should I remove fglrx before I reboot?
<jussi> CaptainKnots: no idea... I dont upgrade at least ill alpha 3 or so
<CaptainKnots> well, I'll report my findings after I find out then
<jussi> CaptainKnots: you are probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 - it covers kubuntu as well and its more from a user support perspective. (although here isnt so bad either)
<jussi> although it might be a little dead atm
<CaptainKnots> I must say kubuntu 11.10 surprised me
<jussi> cant imagine many people are running it atm
<CaptainKnots> I haven't used ubuntu since hoary, and I was installing 11.10 for my aunt and it drew me back to kde
<CaptainKnots> that unity crap is annoying though
<jussi> ahh well, we arent really into slagging unity here. (personally I feel its not bad, just different). 
<CaptainKnots> I'm not slagging it
<CaptainKnots> just stating my opinion from a usability standpoint
<CaptainKnots> to each their own
<Riddell> agateau: how did you get on with qt-at-spi?  any progress or should I just update to unset QT_ACCESSIBILITY in KDE apps?
<agateau> Riddell: ah right, I was "successfully" able to crash a qt-only app with qt-at-spi enabled :/
<Riddell> fooey
<agateau> Riddell: I was waiting for feedback before I file an SRU which would disable a11y for all Qt apps except unity-2d
<agateau> Riddell: got the ok from fregl today, will work on it tomorrow probably
<Riddell> I guess that's the best option, thanks
<agateau> unfortunately
<agateau> hopefully qt-at-spi will be in a much better shape for 12.04
<fregl> it will be. and that version is worth fixing. please go ahead and test :)
<agateau> fregl: yeah \o/
<pnh7> Hi Kubuntu developers, I have a problem with kde/nepomukannotation compilation in kubuntu 11.10... I was using kubuntu 11.04 for kde development..then I upgraded to 11.10.. suddenly it started giving some LINKing related error.. http://paste.kde.org/148994/
<pnh7> can some one help me with this? 
<pnh7> I'm getting this after upgrading to 11.10
<pnh7> this message clearly says something is wrong with linking: http://paste.kde.org/149000/
<tsdgeos> pnh7: have you tried nuking your build dir and recompiling from scratch?
<pnh7> tsdgeos:yes... I compiled everything from scratch(kdelibs,kde-runtime etc)... 
<pnh7> everything works fine except nepomukannotation... 
<tsdgeos> ok, no idea then
<yofel> pnh7: the details are on http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking - do what gcc says: add the library to the linker command line in cmake
<pnh7> yofel: okay.. 
<Darkwing> claydoh: how do you see users in a channel with quasseldroid?
<Riddell> tab completion :)
<Darkwing> that the only way? I might see about borrowing /name for it
<Darkwing> grrrr @ kmail. 
<Darkwing> it stops dling imap messages
<Saviq> fregl: hi again, I just tried to run unity-2d with Qt 4.8-RC1, the QML Accessible seems not to be there? do we still have to backport stuff for that?
<Saviq> or probably just reuse some of the patches from our current packages?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we care if phonon build-deps on libqzeitgeist-dev yet?
 * Riddell crys as his build of Qt runs out of disk space
<Darkwing> Ouch.
<Darkwing> I'm about to put back in my other harddrive... 
<Darkwing> 32GB of SSD is starting to get low too often.
<hggdh> rbelem: ping
<markey> is it normal that Nepomuk always screams errors on computer restart?
<markey> 3 popups, always the same
<Riddell> it is if it crashes
<Riddell> fregl: attica 0.2.80 < 0.2.9 ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not particularly, though tdfischer is the guy to talk to 
<apachelogger> he'll be able to advertise the numerous advantages
<Riddell> bah, fail, my first merge and I forget to remove a universe build-dependency
<micahg> Riddell: is there a reason that you're using lzma and not xz?
<Riddell> micahg: for what?
<Riddell> and what's the difference?
<micahg> Riddell: debs, xz is in minimal, lzma isn't
<Riddell> micahg: so I should do   dh --with xz?
 * micahg would have to look that up
<micahg> dh_builddeb -- -Zxz  (would need an override for dh7+ AFAIK)
<micahg> Riddell: either way you need a pre-depends
<micahg> for xz it's on dpkg to support LTS to LTS upgrades, for lzma, it's on lzma
<apachelogger> micahg: we use lzma because at the time that stuff was introduced there was no xz (support) :P
<micahg> apachelogger: right, but you need a pre-depends on lzma to do it since it's not in minimal anymore
<apachelogger> I believe switching to xz is the right solution there
<Riddell> who's a c++ guru who knows how to fix this? "debugger/qdeclarativedebugserver.cpp:212:86: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments [-Werror=format-security]"
<Riddell> it's in this file http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.7/src/declarative/debugger/qdeclarativedebugserver.cpp
<apachelogger> Riddell: just stream into qWarning() like in line 205
<apachelogger> which is actually why this code is funny in 205 it streams into qwarning doing implicit type conversion in 210 it doesn't and breaks its neck
<apachelogger> not only inconsistent but apparenlty also flawed ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, l10n of rekonq is outdated now
<apachelogger> we need a langpack update with rekonq 0.8 data
<Riddell> apachelogger: in oneiric?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> we shipped with 0.7.90
<apachelogger> updates now holds 0.8
<apachelogger> and upstream complains about how our translations are not updated to 0.8
<Riddell> fooey
 * Riddell makes todo item
<fregl> Riddell: badly communicated + BIC as far as I understand, so there will be a fixed libattica 0.3.0 I hope
<debfx> micahg: currently there is no automatic way to add the Pre-Depends necessary for data.tar.xz and I don't see a pressing reason why we need to switch to xz
<Riddell> which is nice, solves that nasty version numbering :)
<micahg> debfx: if you're using lzma debs you also need a pre-depends onlzma
<Riddell> debfx: I'm looking to see if I can write an xz.pm for debhelper to do it
<debfx> micahg: why would we need to pre-depend on lzma?
<micahg> debfx: not in minimal
<micahg> unless dpkg has built in lzma support w/out an external library
<debfx> dpkg depends on liblzma so how can it not be minimal
<micahg> debfx: in what release?
<debfx> Riddell: I don't believe that's possible unless you add something like Pre-Depends: ${misc:Pre-Depends} to all packages
<debfx> micahg: precise, dpkg -> xz-utils -> liblzma2
<Riddell> debfx: right that would be needed but e.g. qt already has that
<debfx> yes, that's necessary for multi-arched packages but if we just wait until next cycle to switch to xz we can avoid the Pre-Depends mess
<micahg> debfx: hmm, weird, ok, yeah, liblzma is minimal
<micahg> but lzma isn't
<micahg> and for some reason I thought lzma was needed
<micahg> ah, ok, I get my issue now...it's needed for my use case of embedded tarball, but not for deb packages
<micahg> Riddell: apachelogger: debfx: sorry for the noise...
<Riddell> lzma it is then
<apachelogger> actually xz it is :P
<apachelogger> just that lzma is a non-issue
<apachelogger> except for pointless lintian warnings btw
<debfx> that warning will be removed in the next lintian version
<micahg> xz does need the pre-depends (archive enforced)
<debfx> the lzma-deb-archive warning
<micahg> ah
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-22
<Daskreech> Someone is asking in #kubuntu if a full KDE upgrade was pushed to 10.04
<Daskreech> Was anything done for 10.04 recently?
<Darkwing> daskreech, check the news on the site... I'm mobile but, nothing is ringing
<Daskreech> Did already. Nothing there
<Darkwing> it would be there if we did... who was it in kubuntu?
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1276-1/  kdeutils was updated
<Daskreech> says that they have 66 packages being updated
<Daskreech> Hmm that would cover a fair number 
<Daskreech> Thanks Riddell
<Riddell> that includes kde4libs too
<Darkwing> her rid
<Darkwing> hi Riddell
<Darkwing> tab fail
<Darkwing> need to bug quassrldroid
<Riddell> bonsoir
<micahg> sounds about right
<tsdgeos> do i read correctly from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-473 that 4.7.3 will eventually end up in 11.10 "regular" repos?
<tsdgeos> instead of having to use the ppa?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: that is the workflow since last year or so
<tsdgeos> ok
<apachelogger> stable release updates first get into PPA -> testing -> upload to official -proposed archive -> more testing -> if all goes well move to official -updates archive
<tsdgeos> i've been out of the kubuntu scene for a while
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: btw, Riddell has the rekonq translations issue on his todo
<tsdgeos> nice
<agateau> hey fellow ninjas! I am working on the massif-visualizer package, I set the "Maintainer" field to "Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>", is it correct to set the "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" to myself until the package has been accepted in Debian?
<apachelogger> agateau: yes
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<debfx> Riddell: something is wrong with the qtwebkit merge. libqtwebkit4 grew by +1728 kB
<Riddell> debfx: also symbols failure on ARM :(
<agateau> mmm, wanted to propose my massif-visualizer package to Debian, but kgraphviewer is Ubuntu only :/
<agateau> any chance kgraphviewer can go into Debian?
<Riddell> you'd need to ask Debian people but kgraphviewer says "Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<Riddell> which suggests it comes from there
<Riddell> there might be a reason it hasn't been uploaded
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> debian's channel is #debian-qt-kde on oftc
<agateau> damn, yet another irc network
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> agateau: are you going to upload massif-visualizer to revu?
<agateau> Riddell: I was planning to get it in Debian and then ask for it to be synced, what would be the best approach?
<Riddell> agateau: depends on how much time you want to spend on it, going through debian will be slower
<agateau> Riddell: I guess it doesn't hurt to upload to revu first, then
<Riddell> personally I'd just e-mail debian and if they want it they can take it
<agateau> I filed an ITP for the package, so I'd better carry on with this now
<Riddell> I have a patch for Qt, I wonder how long it'll take to work out how to submit it
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> agateau: any idea what this means? "Qt 4: Add a git remote called "gerrit" in your cloned repository, which points to the Qt 4 project on codereview.qt-project.org."
<Riddell> there's nothingabout git remote on qt-project's git page
<agateau> Riddell: git remote is a standard git command
<agateau> you run git remote add gerrit the-correct-url-for-this remote
<agateau> then you can do things like git pull gerrit
<agateau> it's as if you were configuring the lp: part of bzr
<Riddell> ah ok
<agateau> Riddell: just pushed to revu, but it tells me we can't upload to precise, is that normal?
<Riddell> agateau: probably revu is just out of date
<Riddell> did it reject it or just give a warning?
<agateau> Riddell: it says there is a common error
<agateau> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/massif-visualizer
<Riddell> yeah it's just out of date
<agateau> so I can just ignore that?
<Riddell> yes
<agateau> so next step is to bribe you to accept it?
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> ah well that's a mixed blessing, if I review it and upload it from revu then I can't review it as part of New queue
<agateau> wow, too much burocracy! I am switching to Arch! ;)
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour, they get weirder each jour I'm sure http://paste.kde.org/149480/
<agateau> Riddell: I guess she downloaded the iso and don't know what to do with it
<Riddell> I guess so, usually when I get e-mails with that sort of subject line they are spam
<agateau> this is the next generation of spam, filled with faked sensible content
<Riddell> agateau: do you know what I'm doing wrong here? http://paste.kde.org/149492/
<agateau> Riddell: any error message?
<Riddell> ssh: Could not resolve hostname gerrit: Name or service not known
<agateau> Riddell: I find the "git push gerrit:refs/for/master" line suspicious
<agateau> I would have expected something like "git push gerrit master:master"
<Riddell> me too, it says "push you changes to remote "gerrit" to the branch refs/for/master, if master is the branch you are targeting. " at http://wiki.qt-project.org/Qt_Contribution_Guidelines
<agateau> then it should be "git push gerrit master:refs/for/master"
<agateau> note the space (not colon) after "gerrit"
<agateau> but the "refs/for/master" part looks weird
<agateau> you have to understand the syntax for git push is "git push $remote $localbranch:$remotebranch"
<Riddell> hmm well I can't even get it to connect to that ssh server
<Riddell> maybe I should give up and just file a bug instead
<agateau> Riddell: where did you get the info about ssh://codereview.qt-project.org:29418/ ?
<Riddell> agateau: educated guess from http://codereview.qt-project.org/#admin,projects and http://codereview.qt-project.org/#settings,ssh-keys (which lists known_hosts as [codereview.qt-project.org]:29418)
<agateau> Riddell: makes sense, but your remote is not complete, it should point to a git repository not just an host
<Riddell> been trying  git push gerrit master:refs/for/master/no-format-arguments   and git push gerrit HEAD:refs/for/master/no-format-arguments
<Riddell> but now I have an ssh problem
<Riddell> it doesn't accept my key
<Riddell> so meh, I'll just file a bug
<agateau> I mean, the definition of your remote should not be just ssh://codereview.qt-project.org:29418/ it's like saying you push to launchpad.net without specifying a project
<agateau> but I am having trouble finding the name of the qt4 project
<tsdgeos> there's no qt4 project yet
<agateau> ah, that would be the reason
<tsdgeos> some people told me there won't be one some others told me it will be there after release
<tsdgeos> there's a gerrit list projects command
<agateau> tsdgeos: so qt4 patches should still go to gitorious?
<tsdgeos> no idea really
<agateau> maybe Frederik knows a bit more?
<tsdgeos> ssh -p PORT URL gerrit ls-projects
<agateau> fregl: hi, any idea ^
<tsdgeos> will give you the list of porjects
<tsdgeos> last i checked qt4 wasn't there
<agateau> oh nice
<Riddell> hmm, so when qt-project's documentation says "Qt 4: Add a git remote called "gerrit" in your cloned repository" what is means is "don't use gerrit at all"
<fregl> agateau: qt4 is not yet there :( people are working on it
<agateau> Riddell: seems like you are right :/
<agateau> fregl: hey, while you are there, I am working on this a11y bug on Oneiric...
<fregl> agateau: refs/for/master is just the convention to tell gerrit that this is a patch for the master branch. refs/for/foobar/baz would mean the baz patchset in foobar branch
 * fregl hides ;)
<agateau> fregl: I was thinking of doing something like that qputenv("QT_ACCESSIBILITY", "1"); QApplication app(...); unsetenv("QT_ACCESSIBILITY")
<agateau> fregl: any chance this will work?
<agateau> fregl: I guess the question should be: is it enough to have the env var set only while QApplication is constructed
 * agateau wonders if he gave fregl enough context to understand his question
<fregl> agateau: can't we just put the plugin somewhere out of the normal plugin path and let unity load it specifically? I hate the whole env var thing and I'm not really sure how the env is passed around
<fregl> I understand the question I think :)
<agateau> fregl: I like this approach as well
<agateau> fregl: mmm, but then we need to patch the plugin not to care about the env var
<fregl> agateau: that is the goal anyway - the patch is removing one line
<agateau> fregl: I am not sure distro people will like me for moving .so to non-standard places
<fregl> ah, the patch would be in Qt itself of course...
 * Riddell adds grumpy note to qt-project's wiki so others don't end up spending time on a process which doesn't exist
<fregl> setting QT_ACCESSIBILITY=0 works also if unset is not working
<fregl> Riddell: thanks
<agateau> fregl: I think unset will work, I was just asking this because unity-2d is made of several binaries but they use an internal shared library, and they all call a method called earlySetup at the begining, so I was looking into a way to do the env var dance in only one place in the code
 * fregl checks the qt code
<fregl> agateau: the code only checks once upon startup and loads the plugin and then sets a bool to true and never checks again
<fregl> agateau: so your approach sounds promising. and users could still manually run apps with the env var set
<agateau> fregl: yes, I saw that, the only question is: is the plugin loaded while qapp is constructed
<fregl> agateau: it is loaded when the a11y frameworks is used the first time - so when an event is fired - eg focus change
<fregl> I think
<agateau> fregl: ok
<fregl> Riddell: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTQAINFRA-393 - latest I hear it is going to be after 4.8.0 is released, but I'm not sure if that is what is going to happen
<agateau> actually I think there is also a single code place which is responsible for starting all apps, so I am just going to patch there
<fregl> agateau: I think worst case you send one bogus a11y event and it should load the plugin then
<agateau> fregl: ok, good to know
<fregl> agateau: I think you can use QAccessible::queryAccessibleInterface(0); to make sure it's started
<agateau> nice
<agateau> fregl: mmm, the code has an early check for object != 0
<fregl> agateau: yes, but you need the bool accessibility_active = true;
<agateau> fregl: that's the only needed thing?
<fregl> agateau: ah, maybe better "delete QAccessible::queryAccessibleInterface(qApp)" then, you are right
<agateau> fregl: ok. I am testing some env. var based code right now, but will look into that if it doesn't work
<fregl> great, thanks
<Riddell> agateau: do you have libdbusmenu-qt merge on your todo?
<agateau> Riddell: nope
<agateau> Riddell: I am in a meeting atm
<Riddell> agateau: to put it another way, as the most recent uploaded that merge should be on your todo list or you should ask for someone else to do it :)
<agateau> Riddell: not sure what you mean
<agateau> (meeting done)
<Riddell> agateau: generaly policy is most recent uploader is responsible for doing the start of cycle merge, if you don't want to do it put a note next to it on merges.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> yay, valorie is an elite e.v. member!
 * agateau has never heard about this site => reads
<Riddell> agateau: at the start of each cycle we merge our packages with debian to keep the changes at a minimum
<Riddell> that site lists the needed merges (and gives some diffs between packages although I've never found them very useful compared to just doing it by hand)
<bambee> evening all
<Riddell> bonsoir bambee 
<Quintasan> yofel, You do not happen to have a webserver capable of running Tracks instance, do you?
<yofel> Quintasan: Tracs in... "trac" from the archive?
<Quintasan> yofel, nah, as in Ruby on Rails based todo manager
<valorie> woooooooooooooooo!
<yofel> Quintasan: first time I hear of it, so I at least have nothing running right now
<yofel> looks interesting though
<valorie> good thing I have IRC, because I have never time to read email anymore
<valorie> off to see my daddy again.....
<Quintasan> yofel, Do tell if you fancy running one, I'd like to give it a try in an environment where one can rm -rf the install dir and be sure their data is gone :P
<yofel> aks me again on friday, don't have time before that
<yofel> *ask
<Quintasan> However I do not really fancy digging through documentation on setting up a RoR-able server
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you good sir have better things to do
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-23
<Riddell> well 9 merges from KDE done, only 63 to go
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.80: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - Merge with debian first
<jussi> bah, kmail/kontact sucks :(
<jussi> I wish I could get my gcals into the darned thing...
<valorie> jussi, kmail won't even start for me
<valorie> :(
<valorie> i miss it a lot
<jussi> valorie: it strats then gives a message it needs to cloase?
<skfin> I miss kmail too :(
<valorie> in my case, it says something about mail-agent or something
<skfin> I use it in my desktop too
<skfin> *-roo
<skfin> *-too
<valorie> I used it from mandrake on
<skfin> But for laptop akonadi is too buggy
<jussi> valorie: yes, this one? KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<jussi> The error was:
<jussi> Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> same on my netbook
<jussi> valorie: thats fixable
<valorie> brand new install in both cases
<valorie> thunderbird is soooo bad
<valorie> I'm thinking of learning how to use mutt again
<valorie> and I hate mutt
<valorie> so ugly
<jussi> valorie: go to akonadi configuration, local folders, modify, then add this path: /home/<USER>/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/
<skfin> I find that thunderbird is ok...
<valorie> it is maddeningly slow for me, skfin
<valorie> like -- a whole minute to view an email
<valorie> horrible
<skfin> Kmail is a lot slower for me
<valorie> jussi, where is akonadi config?
<jussi> valorie: in kmeni...
<valorie> oh god, I'm doomed to MUTT!
<jussi> kmeni
<jussi> kmenu even...
<valorie> systemsettings?
<jussi> no
<valorie> got it
<jussi> ok
<valorie> ok done, but why isn't that already set by default at startup?
<jussi> I dont know :/
<valorie> bizarre
<valorie> I mean, what else would it be?
<valorie> hmmm, why does it want api.opendesktop.org?
<valorie> so strange
<valorie> There seems to be a problem in reaching this server or choosing a safe way to sent the credentials to server. We advise you to check the settings of the account and adjust it manually if needed.
<valorie> for gmail
<valorie> I dunno......
<valorie> now I think it's frozen
<jussi> valorie: hows it going? 
<valorie> it said it's all set up
<jussi> I still cant get my gcal things to work...
<valorie> however, since I have about one billion emails in gmail, I sorta doubt that
<valorie> but since my taskbar is telling me I need to restart, I probably should shut down once I finish reading up my important channels
<jussi> Sigh... :(
<valorie> is your cal not importing, or what?
<valorie> would be lovely to have all of PIM working
<valorie> I've never had that
 * valorie would love a pure KDE desktop
<skfin> It would be awesome if KDE had a good browser and akonadi wouldn't be such a resource hog, then I could use pure KDE desktop
<jussi> it would be awesome if kontact actually worked...
<skfin> Rekonq is promising but a way too buggy for regular use.
<skfin> And it lacks many features
<skfin> Page load times are slow too, I wonder why, because my reference QWebKit browser loaded same pages quicker
<debfx> just use firefox or chromium, both have reasonable kde integration
<jussi> chromium <3
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dragonplayer/+bug/893941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893941 in dragonplayer (Ubuntu) "Dragonplayer: Can't play mp3 even after installing the required codecs" [Undecided,New]
<Tm_T> anyone here has upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10?
<Riddell> that's not supported
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm well aware(:
<muntiKubu> 4.7.80 -> 4.8 B1 I'm guessing to be in PP soon?
<Riddell> I'm doing 4.7.3 merges before doing 4.7.80
<muntiKubu> so those are the bunch of updates yesterday?  I thought they were 4.8's.  thanks but will hold/wait.
<Andy80> hello guys
<Andy80> is anyone of you already working on experimental Qt5 packages for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<yofel> Riddell: something's not right here: http://paste.kde.org/149954 multiarch?
<debfx> yofel: yep, bug #893826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893826 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "symlinked docs are different between architectures, depending on dpkg-deb package order" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893826
<yofel> k, thanks
<debfx> hm looks like we need to multiarch'ify phonon: bug #893170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893170 in phonon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect Phonon location when used with Qt4 and CMake" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893170
<Riddell> Andy80: no, I don't think qt 5 is at a stage where it's worth doing that yet
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, "LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt' is different from the same file on the system" that's not an error I've seen before
<yofel> see the bug debfx has pointed to
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> debfx: maybe no bad thing to multiarchify phonon
<Andy80> Riddell: it's not stable nor very usable at the moment, but I'd like to give it a try and see if Unity-2D can already run on it and how many changes do we need to make it work with Qt5
<Riddell> Andy80: I think we'll be too busy for a while in Kubuntu to make any qt 5 packages
<Andy80> Riddell: I asked mainly to avoid duplicate work :) I was going to do it, but someone suggested me to ask here before starting this task. I'll keep you updated if I make any progress :)
<Riddell> Andy80: thanks
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<afiestas> apachelogger: pong
<BarkingFish> ping :)
<BarkingFish> Anyone here have kdenlive installed on their systems? If so, does it work correctly?
<BarkingFish> My install is persistently dying, saying that mlt's SDL module is missing, which is fatal.  This problem surfaced previously, back in natty, but it got fixed.  
<BarkingFish> I know it got fixed, I had kdenlive working perfectly until i had to downgrade KDE back to 4.6.2 about a week ago
<apachelogger> afiestas: who is doing solid mentor stuff for code-in?
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2011/7127224
<apachelogger> afiestas: turns out this is really an issue in solid as dragon already tries to inhibit screen saving but it aint working
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/150128/
<apachelogger> the latin1ness of it is truly terrific btw
<Riddell> bambee: do you remember why you added kubuntu_123_disable_remote_widgets_browser.diff to kde-workspace ?
<Riddell> oh something to do with libkdeclarative
<apachelogger> Riddell: it was broken
<bambee> Riddell: there is not a comment ?
<bambee> usually, everytime I add a patch I add at least one comment..
<Riddell> says waiting until libkdeclarative can be linked to statically
<apachelogger> static linking
<apachelogger> eeew
<BarkingFish> what in the name of mike has happened to libsdl1.2?
<BarkingFish> i've now got some weird debian thing with about 10 options, and with all of them installed, kdenlive *still* won't run.
<afiestas> apachelogger: have to go to home now, brb in 15min
<Riddell> BarkingFish: I guess nobody here knows
<BarkingFish> Riddell: that's pretty unfortunate.  I know the problem went away when I was running the proposed updates PPAs, but since the issues with 4.7.3 and my downgrading to 4.7.2, everything's gone pie eyed again.
<BarkingFish> I have every conceivable SDL package I can install on here, it's only since the changes I see from libsdl to the debian libsdl - for some reason now, mlt / kdenlive simply aren't picking the new package up
<yofel> BarkingFish: wait, you're getting the MLT error? That needs a newer kdenlive than oneiric has
<BarkingFish> yofel: it shouldn't do.  I was running kdenlive perfectly well until I downgraded to 4.7.2 last week :)
<BarkingFish> unless the newer version is in one of the PPA's I took off when 4.7.3 broke my kit
<yofel> BarkingFish: well, because the ppa has an updated kdenlive too...
<BarkingFish> i don't mind the PPAs being on, as long as they don't break KDE when I use them
<yofel> enable the PPA -> only update kdenlive -> disable ppa
<BarkingFish> i also had the proposed updates in my sources, and various others I stopped using.
<BarkingFish> if KDE 4.7.3 wasn't busted, I'd continue quite willingly to use all of them
<BarkingFish> yofel: can I check, which PPA are you referring to, that I need to enable?
<BarkingFish> i've just added the proposed updates source back to apper
<yofel> BarkingFish: right, kubuntu-ppa/ppa has it (0.8+svn5945-1~oneiric1~ppa1)
<BarkingFish> great, thanks :)
<BarkingFish> yofel - I've got it now. I'm just pulling kdenlive and the -data file off of the PPA, I'll see how I get on after this
<BarkingFish> unfortunately I now have apper bugging me about 359 new updates I need to do, and a whole set of 4.7.3 things I don't want :)
<BarkingFish> one thing bugs me though - if you have a working version of kdenlive, which functions correctly without errors, why isn't it on general release to the whole of oneiric?  Can't you file a... what do they call it... an SRU?
<BarkingFish> if the package in oneiric is bust, surely you can redistribute the working version without people subscribing to a ppa to get it
<yofel> someone can put it into -backports, for the SRU you would need to get someone that finds the actual commit that fixed this
<Riddell> agateau: I don't suppose you know if we should care about kubuntu_discard_actions_when_using_ayatana.diff patch in kde-runtime?  it doesn't apply but there's nothing in our changelog about if we wanted to remove it
<BarkingFish> yofel - so would finding the commit be a difficult process, or would it be something that a relative kube-newb like me could handle?
<yofel> no idea, I didn't try
<yofel> it was fixed upstream - so you'll have to search there
<BarkingFish> ah, well I have kdenlive's channel, I'll see if any of their devs are about, or how to contact them
<Riddell> hola toscalix 
<toscalix> hola
<toscalix> Riddell: hola
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> Android really sucks sometimes and I have no luck running Kubuntu on top of Transformer
<Quintasan> Cursed CrOS kernel
<Quintasan> Hmm, more like cursed Asus GPT hacks
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: SRU upload should contain only the minimal set of changes required to fix the issue, we could either put new version in backports or just cherry-pick the upstream patches that fix the issue and request SRU
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Sill no luck with the CrOS kernel, lilstevie told me one can boot it off an sdcard but I do not have a spare one with me atm and I am broke :(((
 * Quintasan curses his budget
<Quintasan> or, more precisely - no budget
<BarkingFish> Quintasan: The second option sounds like the best idea - it seems silly to have a live version busted, and a working one held back for people to find if they ask about it :)
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Then I think you could ask upstream what how long ago the issue was fixed (or even better, ask them for the exact commit) and try looking for the code changed and create a patch
<Quintasan> Do the packaging magic and ask us to review and upload :)
<BarkingFish> i've requested contact from one of the kdenlive devs in #kdenlive, so as soon as I can raise one and find where the commit was that fixed it, i'll sort it out
<BarkingFish> it appears most are probably asleep now, it's approaching 11pm in Europe
<BarkingFish> i'll try and catch them again in the morning
<Quintasan> I though IT specialist work during night and sleep in the morning :P
 * Quintasan is studying right now
<Quintasan> I presume they are out of caffeine :D
 * Quintasan goes to grab some tea
<BarkingFish> thankfully, I don't have that problem.  I'm never out of coffee.  If I woke up in the morning without coffee, it'd be an unpleasant day... for everyone else :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: btw. the bug for this was bug 863186 - use it for the SRU (and read the sru procedure)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863186 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Kdenlive configuration vizard doesn't founding MLT SDK" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863186
<BarkingFish> ok, I'll do that probably in the morning, I'm on a slow net connection here atm, and can just about hang on to IRC :)
<Quintasan> yofel, So, will you be up for setting up this Tracks thingy?
<yofel> Quintasan: sounds interesting enough for to give it a try, but as I said, friday soonest
<yofel> *for me
<Quintasan> Cool, I do not really fancy using old version hosted God knows where
<Quintasan> If something I can always rm -rf data from your PC ;P
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Did you see http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2011/11/msg00096.html ?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: I hadn't, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-24
<Riddell> shall I put cantor into universe so we can build the r backend?
<Darkwing> what needs to be done with lightDM?
<Riddell> Darkwing: the qt library needs updating to match the current lightdm C library
<Darkwing> what were we think for stable deadline for 12.04?
<Darkwing> s/think/thinking
<Riddell> Darkwing: I don't understand the question
<Darkwing> we had said that it would get in if it was stable in time. what was the deadline for that?
<Riddell> see PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> but preferably toot sweet as we say here in France
<Darkwing> feature freeze?
<Riddell> yes
<Darkwing> :D how is your french?
<Riddell> better than expected but still I have trouble understanding most people when they speak
<Darkwing> :) it'll get there
<Darkwing> are going to support 12.04 for 5 years like ubuntu is?
<Darkwing> *are we
<Darkwing> Riddell: ^^ http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-feature-extended-support-period-desktop-users
<Riddell> Darkwing: we need to ask the tech board (who meet on monday)
<Riddell> we should prepare a proposal
<Darkwing> Agreed... in favor for or against?
<Riddell> I'd be for it
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedDerivatives has the criteria
<Riddell> I need to snooze but if you are looking for something to do this evening using that to write a proposal why the tech board should agree to us being LTS would be most handy :)
<Darkwing> ill start work on it. Monday is the meeting you say?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> including mention that KDE and Qt upstream and only putting new notable new features into qt and kde frameworks 5 and so the 4.8 versions we'll be using will be nice and stable
<claydoh> good evening and happy thanksgiving eve :)
<Riddell> happy US holiday to the americans
<Darkwing> yrah. weee. insane traffic and nutcase shoppers. 
<claydoh> I think i will have to learn a new language - I think I will be moving South to Georgia , have to learn how to have a Southern drawl 
<claydoh> ya shopping madness starts tomorrow evening
<Darkwing> yeah.... eff that. lol
<Darkwing> they took tab complete out of quasseldroid :(
<slangasek> hey folks, I see that cantor (kdeedu dep) in precise is now trying to pull the entire R language stack into main as build deps, which I don't think we want; should kdeedu drop the cantor dep, or should cantor-backend-r maybe be dropped?
<micahg> slangasek: in the changelog it was mentioned that cantor was demoted
<micahg> slangasek: ah, sorry, you got that part already :)
<slangasek> hmm, which changelog shows that as of when
<slangasek> ?
<micahg> slangasek: sorry, just being a little slow tonight
<slangasek> ah
<micahg> slangasek: I thought you were on vacation :)
<slangasek> yes, and? :)
<agateau> Riddell: don't know about the kde-runtime patch, looking into it
<agateau> Riddell: I would like to keep the patch if possible, otherwise kde apps will pop ugly dialogs when they try to show a notification with actions on Unity
<agateau> Riddell: I can update it if it does not apply anymore
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I just realized this, we never released libqcalparser :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: Want me to tag v0.1 ? 
<Riddell> agateau: yes I think it needs updating
<agateau> Riddell: ok, will look at it this afternoon
<Riddell> slangasek: it needs kdeedu fixed to not depend on cantor, I'll do it today
<agateau> Riddell: just had a look at the kde-runtime patch, it is not needed anymore, upstream implemented it (in a slightly different way)
<Riddell> agateau: groovy thanks, I'll remove it from the packaging
<agateau> Riddell: I am looking into merging libdbusmenu-qt. in debian/control, what am I supposed to do with fields like Uploaders or DM-Upload-Allowed?
<agateau> (and why do the Debian guys call themselves Debian Krap Maintainers /o\ )
<Riddell> agateau: uploaders you just leave untouched, we ignore it
<Riddell> same for DM-Upload-Allowed
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> maintainers you need to change and VCS- if we have it in a vcs (which I don't think we do so just leave it)
<agateau> There are Vcs- fields, pointing to lp, so that sounds good
<agateau> Maintainers should be kubuntu-devel@, right?
<Riddell> Debian Krap Maintainers is the name for the team that looks after packages they'd rather not care about but which are needed by KDE, it's ment to be humourous, I'm not a fan myself
<agateau> hu ok
<agateau> I assume aligning field values with a mix of tabs and spaces is also some kind of humor
<Riddell> they're funny guys :)
<agateau> for a Debian definition of funny :)
<Riddell> as ever the rule is don't change from debian unless there's a reason to do so, so mixes of spaces and tabs we shall have too
<agateau> ok
<agateau> Riddell: do you know the rational for those in debian/rules?
<agateau> override_dh_makeshlibs:
<agateau>     dh_makeshlibs -V 'libdbusmenu-qt2 (>=0.9.0)'
<agateau> and:
<agateau> override_dh_auto_test:
<agateau>     echo "Skipping tests (can't test inside chroot)..."
<Riddell> agateau: the dh_makeshlibs line means that when other apps link against dh_makeshlibs they will depend on libdbusmenu-qt2 (>=0.9.0)
<Riddell> I would have expected we had a .symbols file however
<Riddell> and presumably somebody thinks it doesn't work to run the tests
<agateau> we do have .symbols files
<Riddell> agateau: do debian?
<agateau> Riddell: yes they do
<Riddell> strange, then that shouldn't be needed.  maybe the debian guy doesn't understand symbols files, but debian guys are usually pretty up on that sort of thing
<Riddell> anyway it doesn't do any harm so keep it in
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> the testing one though I'd remove, we do want to run tests
<agateau> actually I checked: we have a patch which disables the test dir
<agateau> that probably explains why we don't disable them in debian/rules
<Riddell> ah, then get rid of the patch and use debian's way to disable them
<agateau> ok
<debfx> agateau: there is an unuploaded version of libdbusmenu-qt in the debian git repository which includes most of the ubuntu diff
<agateau> debfx: mmm, what should I do then? I am starting to be very confused by all this merging work
<Riddell> agateau: feel our pain :)
<Riddell> git clone git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/krap/libdbusmenu-qt.git
<Riddell> and start your merge again from that
<debfx> agateau: maybe we can even sync from there (but still call it 0.9.0-1ubuntu1)
<agateau> debfx: I have no idea what could be the best option
<Riddell> agateau: it's best to start with the most up to date debian packaging so start with their git packaging
<Riddell> but as it's unreleased from them using a version number of 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 would also make sense
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> mmm, maybe it's just me getting grumpy or not used to the way you work, but I find it quite nasty when someone take my patches, rename them and claim authorship of them
<Riddell> agateau: the renaming is normal, using the kubuntu_ prefix is just to let us know it comes from ubuntu and not debian.  but he shouldn't be putting his name in the Authors field
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I have no problem with the renaming, that makes sense
<Riddell> I don't know that packager, seems some of the debian kde packagers have changed in the last 6 months
<agateau> I'll assume it's just an oversight, the rest of his work looks good to me
<agateau> Riddell: what am I supposed to do with the changelog? should I copy the debian changes in 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 ?
<Riddell> agateau: you should include all the debian entries into the changelog (as separate entries)
<agateau> Riddell: ok, with a [name-of-debian-packager] section I guess
<Riddell> no completely separate entries
<Riddell> my algorithm is, start with debian changelog, add my new entry at the top (dch -i), then copy the old ubuntu changelog and paste it in the debian changelog at the point of the previous merge (then delete the redundant debian entries below that)
<agateau> Riddell: since the merge is done from an unreleased package, should I use "unreleased" as the distro name for the Debian changes?
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<agateau> ok
<yofel> uhm, we have 'merge-changelog' in ubuntu-dev-tools for that? ^^
<Riddell> I don't know if I trust these fangled scripts :)
<yofel> they work - as long as you know how
<agateau> Riddell: I think I am done with the package, but haven't filed a merge bug on launchpad. That should be the next step, right?
<Riddell> agateau: you could just commit to the bzr branch and poke me to upload it
<Riddell> are you in ~kubuntu-packagers?  we could add you if not
<agateau> let me try that
<agateau> Riddell: want to review it before I try pushing?
<Riddell> agateau: nah, that's what bzr uncommit is for :)
<agateau> Riddell: ok :)
<agateau> Riddell: Looks like I am a member of ~kubuntu-packagers
<agateau> pushed
<Riddell> agateau: all good, uploaded, please file a bug with debian with those changes you made
<agateau> Riddell: groovy
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.80: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - Merge with debian first | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<agateau> Riddell: visited http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html , but when I try to click my name I get a 404, do you know how to fix that?
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, nope, I think skeat is incharge of that site
<Riddell> hmm, what to put into the release meeting report?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-25
<slangasek> Riddell: cantor> cheers :)
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748853/
<freeflying> for who has uploaded qt4 recently please double check it
<freeflying> this kind of failue happened at least 2 times recently
<Riddell> freeflying: we know, it's ug 893826
<Riddell> bug 893826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893826 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "symlinked docs are different between architectures, depending on dpkg-deb package order" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893826
<freeflying> Riddell: I see, thanks, you still around? :)
<Riddell> freeflying: briefly
 * Riddell wonders what needs to be changed for bug 893842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893842 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu Precise) "Move "admin" group to "sudo"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893842
<debfx> I don't think we hardcode the admin group anywhere
<tsdgeos> fregl: ping
<fregl> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> fregl: trying accessible on qt 4.8 with qml, should the Accessible.Role be the property I assign?
<fregl> tsdgeos: we are not releasing accessible qml with 4.8
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> i see lots of code in there
<fregl> tsdgeos: ubuntu patches I presume
<tsdgeos> nope, it's a clean copy
<tsdgeos> or maybe not :D
 * tsdgeos git stats
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> not clean
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<tsdgeos> fregl: sorry for the noise then
<fregl> I can point you to our research repo. we will only release this when it's in sensible shape with 5.0
 * tsdgeos goes and removes all those accessible roles since are not needed for his testing
<fregl> tsdgeos: I'm still interested, if you get to work on this stuff, ubuntu qt packages need carefull handling when updating to 4.8...
<fregl> just so you know
<tsdgeos> yeah probably evertything will break with that huge a11y patch :D
<tsdgeos> don't think that'll fall in my shoulders
<tsdgeos> but thanks for the heads up
<fregl> tsdgeos: I would recommend taking the patches again from our 4.8 branch where they originally come from... and that time including the bugfixes in there...
<fregl> but ok, I don't have time for that either, I just hope it works nicely then
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> cheers
<txwikinger> Ever since oneiric, whenever I close the lid on my netbook everything freezes. On my laptop everytthing is fine.
<Riddell> debfx: found one, userconfig :)
<debfx> I think we should revive the "firefox as default browser" debate since we now have the cd space to actually switch to it
<Riddell> CD size is expected to be 700MB still
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop don't want to change for LTS
<debfx> yes, but we can still switch to 750MB images for kubuntu, right?
<Riddell> we could, and it would be interesting to see what the reaction would be, but it would also risk alienating people who still like CDs
<debfx> another option would be to reduce the dvd image to < 1 or 2 GB like ubuntu and advertise that as our main distribution medium
<Riddell> debfx: is that what they did for oneiric?
<debfx> Riddell: the ubuntu desktop dvd image is now a 1.5GB usb image but I don't think it's advertised much on ubuntu.com
<Riddell> afiestas: do you know anything about kremotecontrol using libsolidcontrol?
<Riddell> bcooksley says it should depend on it but there's nothing in the sources that links to it
<allee> startkde bug: 1st login: failed write .kde/share/config/kdeglobals as config dir does not exits.  Patch at http://paste.ubuntu.com/749357/
<allee> not really worth a time consuming bug report, isn't it?
<Riddell> allee: looking
<allee> I've moved the config dir creation before the if ... containing cat >> .kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<Riddell> allee: paste.kde.org prefered over paste.ubuntu.com, p.u.c requires login for download
<allee> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/150998/
<allee> in linux the 3 mkdir can be replaced by the last one, but I'm not sure if it's portable to other *ix
<highvoltage> Riddell: hi! did kubuntu apply for lts status yet?
<Riddell> allee: put into bzr thanks
<Riddell> highvoltage: no, Darkwing said he'd work on the proposal
<Riddell> not sure if he's done so yet
<Riddell> hopefully will propose at tech board meeting on monday
<Riddell> highvoltage: how's edubuntu getting on?
<allee> Riddell: thx.
<highvoltage> Riddell: whether we go 3 years or 5 years depends on what kubuntu does, since we have so much kde in there
<Riddell> we're expecting for 5
<highvoltage> Riddell: I think I'll just put the kubuntu conditional in our proposal then and add it to the TB agenda like that
<highvoltage> ok, great.
<afiestas> Riddell: it is an old dependency all the infrared code was moved away to a separate library
<Riddell> afiestas: do you know which?
<afiestas> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> afiestas: ok so kremotecontrol doesn't depend on solid now?
<afiestas> Riddell: since KDE 4.3 I think or maybe 4.4 Solid::Control only contains NetworkManagement stuff, to be removed in 4.9
<Riddell> thanks
<afiestas> np
<JackyAlcine> Hey, I want to produce a mockup for KNewStuff and I always wondered why there wasn't a central spot to get new stuff as well upload straight from one UI.
<JackyAlcine> Who would I show the mockup to and how I can get started on development with KNewStuff?
<Riddell> JackyAlcine: that's a question for upstream KDE, #kde-devel 
<JackyAlcine> Thanks, Riddell.
<bambee> evening
<Darkwing> hey bambee
<bambee> hi :)
 * bambee is ready for akademy-fr
<Darkwing> :)
<bambee> I just need to improve my english and then I will be ready for fosdem :)
<Riddell> bambee: if you come to fosdem then you can speak french with me, my french will be perfect by then
<bambee> Riddell: we will speak french and english together :)
<bambee> I've just to watch a lot of series english :P (like doctor who, scrubs, how I met your mother, and south park)
<bambee> in english *
<Riddell> yay, I have merged all of KDE SC
<Riddell> go me
<Riddell> although I've a nasty feeling I've done the VCS- headers wrong on most of them
<jjesse> yay you :)
<Riddell> still plenty more KDE related merges to do incase anyone is wanting in on the fun :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm going to do more on that proposial tonight... is there a template for it?
<Riddell> Darkwing: there's no template other than that wiki page I pointed at and you might be able to sneek a peek at what edubuntu have done
<Riddell> but mention nice active community who have good track record
<Riddell> nice active upstream
<Riddell> canonical commercial product
<Darkwing> aye. will do.
<Riddell> and the whole upstream platforms focusing on 5 so 4 is nice and stable
<Riddell> agateau: some feedback from debian 22:55 < pinotree> gwenview should tell you it cannot import because it has no kamera kioslave installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: kdesudo has your name next to it on merge-o-matic, are you going to merge it?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-26
<Darkwing> highvoltage: ping
<valorie> hmmm, is this true? http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=97708&p=208070#p208073
<valorie> if so, why didn't we update?
<highvoltage> Darkwing: pong
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yep, I'm almost done, was about to create a precise chroot when I dropped my laptop and banged it up pretty bad ...
<shadeslayer_> I'll finish it off tonight
<Quintasan> yofel_: ping
<apachelogger> valorie: cuz upstream likes to not talk to distros
<apachelogger> actually that aint not even making no sense
<apachelogger> one-eye-rick has 2.7.0
<apachelogger> .1 was released like a week before final freeze
<apachelogger> also .1 has actually introduced a bug
<apachelogger> so from where I am standing all be proper
<apachelogger> nothing new that the cat likes his fud though
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-27
<valorie> ok
<valorie> just saw the info and thought I'd ask
<valorie> less bugs always seems like a good thing
<yofel_> Quintasan: pong, sorry, didn't get to it. I'll be free once I wake up tomorrow
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah
<apachelogger> there is less nepomuk bugs in 4.7.3
<apachelogger> upstream also decided to  wait 7*4-1 releases to start fixing bugs in nepomuk :P
<JackyAlcine> Is there a way to get the beta 4.8 now via a PPA?
<apachelogger> JackyAlcine: nope
<JackyAlcine> Gah :/
<JackyAlcine> I'll wait. 
<apachelogger> most likely there will only be beta2
<apachelogger> there is quite some work to be done before beta packaging can start
<JackyAlcine> Understood.
<afiestas> apachelogger: flame alert flame alert flame alert
<afiestas> :p
<claydoh_> afiestas: lol
<claydoh_> apachelogger: so why isn't new soprano in the ppa? or would that hurt sc 4.7.3 from getting ino -updates?
<claydoh> yay got my arm board using the correct resolution, had to use the included Lucid image.
<claydoh> Now to get audio working, then install kubuntu-desktop wheee!
<apachelogger> claydoh_: it would
<apachelogger> soprano is not part of the SRU exception
<apachelogger> so it would need to get SRU'd seperately, putting it into the PPA however would distrub testing of .3 a bit
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-19
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1080554] Please set x-www-browser as the default browser @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1080554 (by Antonis Kanouras)
<Riddell> hmm, calligra and sc to be packaged
<Riddell> I'll start with calligra since that's a final release
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jussi> afiestas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9lGVy6GRbOc <- WHere can I get that?
<afiestas> jussi: it is in a scratch repo
<afiestas> quickgit.kde.rog
<afiestas> lunch time
<jussi> afiestas: any chance of packages at some point?
<afiestas> I'd like to rewrite that, I can do before freeze np
<jussi> afiestas: ok, fair enough. I look forward to seeing it
<jussi> afiestas: I dont see it there - what name do you have it under? 
<jussi> oh nvm
<jussi> found it
<apachelogger_> my new computer sits in nuremberg for unknown reasons :(
<ScottK> Prefers a place where the German they speak is actually German?
<ScottK> Although probably not, since it's bit far south even there.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * ScottK is hand editing symbols files now though so his brain may be completely off.
<mikhas> At least they eat very German food there.
 * Peace- done the plasma-appmenu debian
<Riddell> gosh I just had a request for Qyoto packages e-mailed to me, first time I've heard of it being used
<Riddell> Peace-: oh? the kded module?
<Peace-> Riddell: the krunner plugin to search in the application menu
<Riddell> Peace-: oh, is that afiestas's one?
<Peace-> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> I think he's warned against packaging it when I've asked in the past, does it work?
<Peace-> Riddell: works in 12.10
<Riddell> Peace-: is it useful to the user, I'd think krunner would be too small and take just that little bit too long to get it showing on screen
<Peace-> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/19/plasma-desktopJ17699.png
<Riddell> mm, and mixed in with all the other things in krunner, I'm not convinced I'd use that in preference to just clicking on menus
<Riddell> Peace-: are you going to get it uploaded to debian?
<Peace-> i have just create the deb with cmake but i could do a package for my ppa 
<Peace-> Riddell: i use only kubuntu :)
<Peace-> Riddell: anyway it's always the first stuff in krunner list 
<apachelogger_> ScottK: ... :P
<apachelogger_> Riddell: who do we have with an artistic brainz?
<ScottK> hmmmm.   bzainz!!!
<ScottK> brainz even
<Riddell> apachelogger_: nobody much currently alas
<Riddell> you can try pinging sheytan
<Riddell> starbuck knows someone
<apachelogger_> ScottK: om nom nom
<apachelogger_> Riddell: thx
<apachelogger_> When opening a magnet link in ktorrent there is a delay before ktorrent
<apachelogger_> opens the window asking where to download the files. This delay can be
<apachelogger_> as large as a day and is extremely annoying.
<apachelogger_> lol :O
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: bug 928590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928590 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 won't update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928590
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: bug 1013442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013442 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kdelibs >= 4.8.3 should depend on media-player-info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013442
<apachelogger_> 1 → 75 of 179 results
<apachelogger_> :O
<apachelogger_> qt4-x11 is totally WTF
 * apachelogger_ needs coffee
<mparillo> No luck on the rekonq channel, so I hope to post here. I am looking forward to rekonq 2 with spell-checking so I believe I have successfully compiled rekonq by following the instructions here: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Compiling_rekonq
<mparillo> But when I launch rekonq, I still get version 1.1. Do I need to do something to install it?
<Riddell> mparillo: done sudo make install ?
<mparillo> TY, yes that was the last step, and it looked reasonable.
<mparillo> Some deprecated classes around Nepomuk
 * apachelogger_ displaced his SRU notes -.-
<Riddell> mparillo: so sorted?
<apachelogger_> Riddell, mparillo: mind that we place kdeinit libraries in a special path
<apachelogger_> special = different from what you get when simply running cmake ..
<Riddell> apachelogger_: /usr/lib/kde4/ not special enough?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I do not think that is where regular cmake will put it
<apachelogger_> unless they fixed kdelibs
<mparillo> My bad. It looked unsuccessful. http://paste.kde.org/610676/
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I seem to have a load in there
<Riddell> mparillo: missing a sudo?
<apachelogger_> CMake Error: Could not find CMAKE_ROOT !!!
<apachelogger_> Oo
<ovidiu-florin> hello, can anybody tell me what flag do I have to give to g++ to sow all compile errors? So that the compiler does not stop on the first error?
<mparillo> Riddell: that was it! I should have cut and pasted from the instructions rather than typing them. Now I am at 1.3, which is better, but not the 1.7. Thanks to all here.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hmm I don't know I'm afraid, ask in #kde-devel if you don't get an answer here
<apachelogger_> Riddell: -- Installing: /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so
<apachelogger_> y u no believe me? :(
<apachelogger_> mparillo: what's your output of make install?
<ovidiu-florin> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> apachelogger_: oh but something clever moves it to /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so 
<apachelogger_> ovidiu-florin: make -k IIRC
<apachelogger_> Riddell: that is what I meant when I said that we place them in a different path ;)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: i.e. our cmake flags are different so stuff ends up in /usr/lib/kde4
<apachelogger_> stuff = plugins
<mparillo> apachelogger_:  The one that worked: http://paste.kde.org/610694/
<apachelogger_> sudo mv /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so /usr/lib/kde4/
<apachelogger_> Riddell: looking at FindKDE4Internal.cmake I wonder why it ends up in /usr/lib
<apachelogger_>    set(PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR       "lib${LIB_SUFFIX}/kde4"   ) #                "The subdirectory relative to the install prefix where plugins will be installed (default is ${LIB_INSTALL_DIR}/kde4)
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger_: what does IIRC stand for?
<apachelogger_> if I recall correctly
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger_: thank you
<apachelogger_> INSTALL( TARGETS kdeinit_rekonq  ${INSTALL_TARGETS_DEFAULT_ARGS} )
<apachelogger_> pff
<apachelogger_> Riddell: now I feel like blaming rekonq
<Riddell> apachelogger_: is this a problem?
<apachelogger_> install(TARGETS kdeinit_plasma-desktop DESTINATION ${LIB_INSTALL_DIR})
<apachelogger_> Riddell: well, it's not correct
<mparillo> Twice in a week I opened a can of worms?
<mparillo> Not sure if the American expression translates: Sought a quick and easy answer and uncovered something that requires discussion. 
<ScottK> Translates fine for me, but then I'm American.
<ScottK> IIRC apachelogger_ was complaining about being hungry, so an open can of worms is not such a bad thing.
<apachelogger_>    dh_movelibkdeinit -O--parallel
<apachelogger_>         mkdir -p debian/rekonq/usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit
<apachelogger_>         mv debian/rekonq/usr/lib/libkdeinit4_rekonq.so debian/rekonq/usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit
<apachelogger_> so that is why it works
<apachelogger_> which is of course a bloody workaround because upstream does not know how to use their own build system :P
<apachelogger_> (plasma also uses the wrong path)
<apachelogger_> ./patches/make_libkdeinit4_private.diff
<apachelogger_> how I do love patches
<apachelogger_> Riddell: it's a none-issue upstream
<genii-around> Hehe, I noticed bug 1080115 this morning but thought it might have been by design
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080115 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 Splash Screen has Debian Branding" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080115
<Riddell> no that'll need cleaned up at some point
 * Riddell uploads KDE SC 4.9.80 to kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: note that kdelibs has already been uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I'm missing that out
<shadeslayer> oh plus most so versions have changed to 4.10
<Riddell> hah, probably lots that'll fail then
<Peace-> Riddell: btw with krita is good http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/19/plasma-desktopU17699.png
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: DO the homerun merge :P
<shadeslayer> yeah will do, tonight 
<Quintasan> Mhm
 * Quintasan goes back home
<Quintasan> bbl
<yofel__> me too, bbl
 * ScottK fixes kdepimlibs
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> ScottK: I might have already done that
<Riddell> I'm batch processing it
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Riddell: I have it ready to upload if not.  Please let me know.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's already gone up
<ScottK> Riddell: The fixed version?
<Riddell> well the sed s,4.9,4.10, *install version
<ScottK> Riddell: It also needs to build-depend on libqjson-dev
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll grab your sed'ed version and add that.
<Riddell> ok I'm out for a bit, bzr is up to date, feel free to fix more
<Riddell> and upload as 4.9.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa3
<Riddell> to kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> yay for FTBFS emails 
<ScottK> Will do.
<yofel> re
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066892] initial power profiles do not use suspend support @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066892 (by Harald Sitter)
 * ScottK fixes pimlibs harder.
<Noskcaj> ScottK: what happened to the bug i filed on the installer UI?
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Probably not much so far.
 * ScottK recalls you were going to work on it.
<Noskcaj> scottk: i hadn't been ble to find it
<ScottK> Oh.
<Noskcaj> i check my emails from a few months ago and its 1066225
<Noskcaj> also, i probably cant fix it nyself
<ScottK> Noskcaj: It's there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,New]
<ScottK> Noskcaj: I bet you can.  It doesn't require any programming, just editing the right .ui file.
<Noskcaj> yeah, i was just on that page
<Noskcaj> ok, i will try after this testcase has finished
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Specifically, the change is in ubiquity-2.13.3/gui/stepUserSetup.ui
<Noskcaj> ok, how do i get to that and doe it matter i dont have gpg key?
<kubotu> feed qt-bugs had 5 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1045755] assistant-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in MainWindow::updateApplicationFont() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045755 (by Alexander Langanke)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1054372] Muon crashed afted new repository added @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1054372 (by BakLAN)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1070764] Qt 4.8.1 does not render fonts correctly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070764 (by Egon A. Rath)
<Noskcaj> how random kubotu
<Tm_T> !random
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random
<Tm_T> ):
<Noskcaj> was that necessary Tm_T
<Noskcaj> also, is your name an attempt at making us think you're Tmartn? lol
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Instal ubuntu-dev-tools and then you can pull-lp-source ubiquity to get the package.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i will as soon as my updates finish, stupid one command apt
 * windowslogger sighs
<windowslogger> our bugs are just really sooooooooo bad
<windowslogger> I wonder why we use a BTS at all :(
<ScottK> windowslogger: We try not to.  We try to get people to use the KDE one.
<windowslogger> we should just block reporting altogether
<windowslogger> go to any package older than 2 releases -> >100 reports, couple of them in triaged state (those are usually couple of years old and have been untouched since triaged)
<windowslogger> and then there is the fact that 99% of all bugs are either insanely crappy quality (and won't get any better) or are upstream issues
<windowslogger> or both
<windowslogger> actually both is the case most of the time
<windowslogger> totally depressing
 * windowslogger does kde multimedia papercuts now
<yofel> are those any better?
<windowslogger> actually... no
<windowslogger> :@
<yofel> ^^
<genii-around> This may seem nitpicky, I dunno, especially for a non-critical bug. But I think someone made a typo in the resolution to #1080115, since package lightdm-kde is nonexistent (I'm pretty sure the intended package was meant to be lightdm-kde-greeter). 
 * genii-around runs!
<yofel> genii-around: 
<yofel> Package: lightdm-kde
<yofel> Binary: lightdm-kde-greeter
<genii-around> yofel: apt-cache policy lightdm-kde  : "N: Unable to locate package lightdm-kde"
<yofel> apt-cache showsrc lightdm-kde
<yofel> lightdm-kde is the source name, binary package name is lightdm-kde-greeter
<yofel> those are 2 different things
<genii-around> Aaaaaah, got it. Apologies.
<yofel> no problem, it's good to see people care ;)
<apachelogger> :(
 * ScottK waits for pimlibs to link _again_.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1080861] package qt4-doc-html (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted data... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1080861 (by heathhensh)
<ScottK> Yet another shot at kdepimlibs is uploaded.
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you've got a moment, it might be nice if you could look at the last kdepimlibs commit in bzr and see if you agree where I shoved all the new files.
<apachelogger> ScottK: looks fine
<apachelogger> ScottK: why not package the akonadi binaries though?
<ScottK> They're just for testing.
<ScottK> It seems like an upstream thing.
<ScottK> I suppose we could, but what for?
<apachelogger> well I suppose upstream has a reason for installing them?
 * ScottK thought akonadi had enough bloat already.
<apachelogger> I mean, best check with them
<ScottK> I would imagine they are running upstream testing stuff.
<apachelogger> well perhaps that is useful for bug reports to get data
<ScottK> We don't have a PIM person anymore I don't think.
<apachelogger> dunno about their policy but when I add stuff to phonon that is of no use to anyone but the team then I don't install them by default
<apachelogger> ScottK: #akonadi
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well, it's pimlibs.  Isn't that #kdepim or such?
<apachelogger> same people anyway
<apachelogger> #kontact though
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> I always go to #akonadi ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<shadeslayer> ssup?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: got raring install?
<shadeslayer> no
<Quintasan> erp
<shadeslayer> I'm still on precise
 * Quintasan goes to vm creation business
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-20
<ScottK> pimlibs built, so that's something.
<Quintasan> Hmmm
<Quintasan> agateau: plasma-widget-homerun should depend on libhomerun0 for sure
<Quintasan> (={binary:Version}) I guess
<Quintasan> ScottK: Opinions ^
<Quintasan> ?
<ScottK> Quintasan: They are built from the same source?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Yes
<ScottK> Then yes.
<Quintasan> What the...
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you check if homerun package exists in raring?
<Quintasan> What is this sorcery
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottK> rmadison says no
<shadeslayer> it's in the queue
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Quintasan: debian/copyright fail.
<ScottK> Look in components/qml/TabBar.qml and then look in your debian/copyright.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I've accepted, but please fix.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also it's really annoying to have packaging under a different license than the package.  
<Quintasan> ScottK: I have absolutely no idea under what license am I supposed to provide the damn packaging
<Quintasan> ScottK: Since the package itself uses lgpl, gplv2 and gplv3 and whatnot
<apachelogger> BSD :P
<Quintasan> and BSD 2-clause
<ScottK> Quintasan: I usually say "The same terms as the package itself: and let people sort it out who care.
<ScottK> Where it gets confusing is if you add a patch and then the license of the patch gets unclear.
<ScottK> That or just don't mention it.
<ScottK> That's actually what I do more commonly.
<apachelogger> BSD can be restricted, you cannot open up GPL though, so IMHO packaging should be BSD or another permissive thing
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can I make the packaging WTFPL?
<Quintasan> That should be the most permissive thing ever
<apachelogger> actually in terms of pieces of software it is not clear :P
<apachelogger> e.g. if you write a patch
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> not caring too much though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: use bsd
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Sorry, how "Do what the fuck you want" is not clear? :P
<apachelogger> doing somethign and being allowed to do something are not exactly the same thing :P
<Quintasan> Well, by using WTFPL I allow you to do "what the fuck you want to"
<ScottK> Quintasan: BSD is best is this case.
<Quintasan> Whether you do anything with it is another case
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay
<shadeslayer> BSD/MIT would probably fit "Do whatever the heck you want to do" :P
<Quintasan> But it has more restictions
<shadeslayer> it does?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
 * shadeslayer does not speak legalese
<shadeslayer> oh
<Quintasan> Please tell me there can be something less restrictive that this
<shadeslayer> I didn't know there's a WTFPL @_@
<shadeslayer> I assumed that you were merely making that up :P
<Quintasan> I wouldn't ask ScottK if I can put an invalid license there duh
<ScottK> No, there's stuff in the archive with that license.
<shadeslayer> lawl
<apachelogger> it's not an invalid licesense
<apachelogger> I just don't see it within the realms of meaning anything :P
<apachelogger> would be like a law that there is no law, hence there'd be a law
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> packaging mostly does not require licensing
<apachelogger> because packaging mostly does not contain licenseworthy content
 * ScottK doesn't consider it to generally involve creative work of the type that should have copyright protection.
 * ScottK high fives apachelogger.
<apachelogger> if you'd have a super complicated makig rules file, that'd need a license
<apachelogger> or a patch implementing something sweet
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your packaging won't work for nightly because we also build for precise which requires a bit of special handling
 * apachelogger hands ScottK a cookie ^^
<Quintasan> Then modify it duh
 * ScottK is in favor of cookies.
 * ScottK is making symbols files again.  Cookies sound way better.
<ScottK> Fortunately not by hand this time.
 * apachelogger just watched charlie and the chocolate factory but has no chocolate :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: branch it, fix it, push it, build it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse :P
<shadeslayer> but not something for tonight :P
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjR4_CbPpQ
<apachelogger> harder, better, faster, strong
<apachelogger> so much truth in that song ^^
 * apachelogger wonders where his interstella 5555 dvd is
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You got a dvd of that?
<Quintasan> Damn you
<apachelogger> course I do
<apachelogger> daft punk ftw
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Isn't it morning there?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm in the UK, almost 1 AM
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> It's earlier for you than apachelogger.  You should get to work.
<shadeslayer> heh xD
<apachelogger> and I am only not working because my install is b0rked and I am all pissed from looking at bug reports
<shadeslayer> drat, there goes my excuse ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't be more broken than mine
<apachelogger> you have no idea
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/611012
<shadeslayer> multiple mesa 8/9 upgrades, have all sorts of weird things installed
<Quintasan> Does this look sane enought?
 * apachelogger has not bothered fixign anythign at all since he is waiting for new hardware
<shadeslayer> ^ same :P
<shadeslayer> I downloaded a Quantal ISO @ UDS, didn't get around to installing it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: good sir, if I may... I'd not put the lib before the debhelper placeholders
<apachelogger> it is not common to do that
<Quintasan> curses
<Quintasan> I forgot to run wrap-and-sort
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol, u also on precise?
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> <3
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sure, but let me get the current packages out of binary New first.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I've done unimlaginable things to this isntal
<apachelogger> mine is actually an upgraded oneiric :D
<shadeslayer> I've done unimaginable things to this isntall
<shadeslayer> /var/log/installer/media-info says mine was a clean precise install
<Quintasan> ScottK: Lemme know when you are done so I can upload
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lucky you :P
<shadeslayer> not really :P
<apachelogger> Kubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot" - Release amd64 (20111012
<apachelogger> a good release that was
<apachelogger> :D
<Quintasan> arg
<shadeslayer> re-installing is a PITA
<Quintasan> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <quintasan@kubuntu.org>
<Quintasan> I'm so dumb
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dunno, you could have intentionally wanted all the "SUBJECT: bug" mails ;)
<ScottK> Quintasan: In the current build I'm looking at, p-w-homerun depends on libhomerun (>= 0.1.0).
<ScottK> That's from shlibs:Depends.
<Quintasan> ScottK: And I can't install it from my PPA for some reason
<ScottK> Slight problem though that it's libhomerun instead of libhomerun0.
<ScottK> Your fix won't fix that.
<Quintasan> uhh
<ScottK> shlibs depends will still create that dependency.
<ScottK> You need to figure out why it's doing that.
<Quintasan> AH
<apachelogger> note: order matters in debian/control
<Quintasan> I see that libhomerun
<Quintasan> Damn
<Quintasan> I thought it was because I did not explictly state it does depend on that
<Quintasan> and shlibs took care of that but did it wrong
<apachelogger> how did it manage to get it wrong?
<Quintasan> That's another question
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at the header for your symbols file.
 * Quintasan looks at command history
 * apachelogger spies packaging
<Quintasan> ScottK: Just changing that to libhomerun0 will suffice or I'd better recreate the symbols file?
<ScottK> Changing would be enough, I think.
<apachelogger> yes
 * Quintasan picks the latter
<Quintasan> Never hurts to be safe
<Quintasan> I already uploaded broken stuff
<apachelogger> who reviewed that package?
<ScottK> I missed the symbols file mistake in source New.
<apachelogger> don't we do pre-upload reviews anymore? :(
<ScottK> We should.
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> As a great and powerful DD, I'm accustomed to uploading on my own though.  Heck it only took three tries to get libopenbdx building on all 13 Debian release archs: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=libopendbx
<apachelogger> oh, I found my SRU notes again
<apachelogger> and hooray I still need to do the news plasmoids screwed up in quantal SRU
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^^
<apachelogger> which reminds me that something ftbfs on armhf with a spooky error
<ScottK> Symbols files for a library package that have C and C++ in it can be fun.
<apachelogger> ah, it built meanwhile
<ScottK> Magic.
<apachelogger> nah, prolly a broken gcc
<apachelogger> hence why the error was so spooky
 * Quintasan triple checks every damn occurence of libhomerun
<apachelogger> ScottK: how would that work?
<apachelogger> they'd all get c++ mangling at linktime, no?
<ScottK> Different files in the same library package.
<ScottK> The C stuff seemed ~normal.
<ScottK> pkgkde-symbolshelper failed me on this.
<apachelogger> ah well, one package should only hold one libarary anyway :P
<ScottK> That's why I was hand stitching the 13 build logs into a symbols file earlier today.
<apachelogger> madness
<ScottK> Well, it's enough binaries there already due to plugins that I don't care to double it.
<ScottK> Fortunately it's in maintenance mode upstream, so hopefully it'll be awhile before I have to do that again.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/611060
<Quintasan> installable
<Quintasan> works
<Quintasan> ScottK: uploading, will appreciate if you can accept it
<Quintasan> timeouts
<Quintasan> timeouts everywhere
 * Quintasan will upload tomorrow
<Quintasan> good night
 * apachelogger dances with JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: I rejected the bad binaries.  I'll look at it tomorrow.
<silv3r_m00n> any particular class in pykde/pyqt that can ping a server and interval and provide an event if ping failed , basically to check if the server is online or not
<ScottK> Now idea, but lack of ping response doesn't actually mean the server isn't there and responding to other requests.
<ScottK> s/Now/No
<Tm_T> anyone seen Darkwing lately?
<apachelogger> good morning kubuntu
<Tm_T> hello hello
<Riddell> good morning apachelogger 
<Riddell> Tm_T: no Darkwing has been silent for a while, a bit worrying
<Tm_T> Riddell: indeed
<agateau> Quintasan_: sorry for the licensing mess in Homerun, that's what happen when one reuse code from various parts of KDE :/
<apachelogger> agateau: he's just squeamish
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<apachelogger> that is rather limited licensing really
<agateau> you still end up with code with BSD, GPLx and LGPLx licenses
<apachelogger> I once tried to get a package into the archive that had like every license possible, code copies of library possible and copyright attributed to just about every free software developer
<apachelogger> (suffice to say it did not end up in the archive, quite the loss though)
<agateau> you have weird games
<apachelogger> was no game really :P
<apachelogger> http://ksquirrel.sourceforge.net/
<apachelogger> I think it's that
<apachelogger> not sure though
<apachelogger> it definitely has fun stuff 
<apachelogger>  * Part of the Independent JPEG Group's software.
<apachelogger>  * See the file Copyright for more details.
<apachelogger> 3-clause bsd
<apachelogger> so it is at least on par with homerun ;)
 * apachelogger cleans up his $HOME
<apachelogger>  /home/me/src/bzr/decascader
<apachelogger> why that should be picked up
<agateau> I see :)
<apachelogger> merges settings
<apachelogger> so instead of /usr/share/kubuntu-netbook lying ontop of /usr/share/kubuntu-desktop you get /usr/share/kubuntu/merged-netbook and that is it
<apachelogger> faster system ftw
<apachelogger> ScottK: why did I write a kcm to edit /etc/hosts?
<Noskcaj> can someonemake the change for me, i have too sleep then not allowed on the computer tomorrow morning(im 13 not a pathetic adult)
<Noskcaj> scottk kniws what i'm on about, i lost the bug number again
<Noskcaj> *knows
<apachelogger> Noskcaj: bug 1066225 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<Noskcaj> yes, thankyou
<apachelogger> I am sure ScottK will find someone to fix it ;)
<Noskcaj> yay, no learning required, or using kubuntu(i just cant how to use ut, please dont laugh at or try to tell me otherwise)
<Noskcaj> i missed the word "see"
<apachelogger> actually I meant to write a blog post about entrance barriers WRT implicit knowledge assumed on the users part
<apachelogger> I was using openSUSE the other day and did not manage to install a specific package update because of that
<apachelogger> valorie: you still doing documentation stuff in kde, right?
<valorie> apachelogger: I haven't been very active of late
<valorie> visiting my dad takes time and energy with not a lot to spare
<valorie> niters
<Riddell> http://ec2-50-17-101-98.compute-1.amazonaws.com/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<Mamarok> Riddell or afiestas: you might want to look at this thread on the users list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2012-November/057263.html
<Riddell> we're as much in the dark as you :(
<tsdgeos> i get the same
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> someone forgot to update dns records
<Tm_T> the domain is renewed by bluesystems just 3 days ago
<Tm_T> Expires on: 24-Jul-14 Last Updated on: 17-Nov-12
<Riddell> keep yourself amused with http://www.netrunner-mag.com/ in the mean time I guess
<Riddell> look, there's vHanda!
<Tm_T> Riddell: you have connections to bluesystems sysadmins?
<Tm_T> might be worth nudging about the situation
<Riddell> I don't think there's such a thing
<Tm_T> yeah looks like its bought service
<Tm_T> I'll send an email to technical and administrative contact listed on domain registry
<Tm_T> sent
<Riddell> hmm kubuntu-ppa-build-status doesn't check for not-installed files, I thought it did
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where did you add a recommends to media-player-info again?
<Riddell> it's still a suggests from libsolid in bzr
<Mamarok> dear devs, could we please have kmix patched regarding bug 309045? Backports PPA is OK
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309045 in Launchpad itself "pingos tipptrainer missing" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309045
<Mamarok> erm, kde bug, not launchpad
<Mamarok> this one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309045
<ubottu> KDE bug 309045 in KMix Panel Docking "kmix causes plasma system tray to flicker when a new pulse stream is opened or closed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> Mamarok: I can add it to my todo list but I suspect KDE SC 4.9.80 will take precedence
<Mamarok> Riddell: yep, hopefully esken did apply the correction everywhere
<Mamarok> any ETA for 4.10 beta?
<Riddell> when http://ec2-50-17-101-98.compute-1.amazonaws.com/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html turns green :)
 * Mamarok sits in the starting blocks, as usual
<apachelogger> Mamarok: it's too invasive for backports
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm?
<Riddell> you mean updates?
<apachelogger> the fix for the flickering
<apachelogger> touches half of kmix
<Riddell> so too invasive for updates
<Riddell> fine for backports
<apachelogger> yep, been talking with yofel_ about it
<jussi> apachelogger: Riddell: have we done anything about the ML yet?
<jussi> (as the cc have been asking about)
<apachelogger> not me as I have not discussed anything 
<apachelogger> so I dunno nothing about nothing
<Riddell> jussi: no, also on the todo list for today but feel free to jump in and do it
<Riddell> apachelogger: this tripple negative means you know everything about nothing, so you admit to being full of knowledge
<apachelogger> sounds like me, no? :P
 * apachelogger installs new system
<jussi> Riddell: Im looking into it
<Riddell> apachelogger: new computer arrived?
<apachelogger> yus
<Riddell> apachelogger: anything sexy?
<apachelogger> finally
<apachelogger> Riddell: some alienware machine so I can use steam on linux
<apachelogger> also proper PC
<Riddell> the sort you can't just pick up and carry with you?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> I am now using an ultrabook + PC
<Riddell> ultrabook?
 * Riddell googles
<apachelogger> macbook air clone thing
<apachelogger> extra light laptop basically
 * apachelogger did not want to end like shadeslayer
<apachelogger> it's my first computer with nvidia, we'll see how that works out :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: non free driver GPL infringers!
<apachelogger> Riddell: it leaves me unsurprised that nvidia would not care about the GPL
<jussi> apachelogger: Riddell, ScottK, JontheEchidna, Darkwing: please go and add yourself to the ML: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council
<Quintasan_> agateau: No problem, happens, it just makes my job a little more harder
<Quintasan> agateau: Now that ScottK pointed a few errors out and fixed them it should land in repositories soon
<Quintasan> agateau: My roommate agreed to be a tester, so far he likes it
<Quintasan> agateau: One thing, he wanted to remove a hard drive from the Favourite Places section but it wouldn't disappear after he clicked the minus sign
 * Quintasan sent his CV
<Quintasan> I pray for the best outcome
<mikhas> good luck
<mikhas> where did you apply, if I may ask?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> mikhas: Tieto
<ScottK> jussi: I think I did that now.
<jussi> ScottK: good :)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you upload the fixed homerun?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I believe it did, I also sent you the debdiff
<Quintasan> ScottK: I installed it and ran it successfully on my raring vm
<ScottK> I don't see it in the queue.
<ScottK> Needs uploaded so I can New it.
<ScottK> If I upload, I can't do the New.
<Quintasan> oh crap
<Quintasan> I forgot the server timed out
<Quintasan> Uploading
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploaded, should show up there soon
<ScottK> K
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks, I marked homerun as done
 * Quintasan goes shopping
<Riddell> Quintasan: where can I get homerun?
<Quintasan> Riddell: raring proposed or my ppa
<Quintasan> ppa:quintasan/ppa
<Quintasan> note it's for raring
<Quintasan> Riddell: If you want a backport then you do it yourself or wait for me to get back home
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> jussi: should the archives be private?  anything public is generally fine on kubuntu-devel
<jussi> Riddell: there is no private archive option on Launchpad ml, and cz... bleh, Laura said that they could be public. the idea is just a single email address to email us on...
<jussi> If we want private archives, then we need to get on on lists.ubuntu.com and that takes a gpg signed mail which I havent access to at the moment
<Riddell> hmm, we've always just pointed people at kubuntu-devel for that
<Quintasan> Riddell: Want me to backport it to Kubuntu Backports PPA?
<Riddell> Quintasan: that would be lovely
<agateau> Quintasan: right, that is a limitation of the current places source. Should maybe add a way to toggle listing hard drives
<Quintasan> Riddell: Will do it either today or tomorrow
<Quintasan> agateau: Okay, will let him know, I assume you want some input from your typical user.
<agateau> Quintasan: I sure want
<Quintasan> agateau: Consider having it as soon as it occurs as I asked him if he likes it. He made it his default activity :D
<agateau> nice :)
<Quintasan> I should be the one saying that since homerun is at 0.1.0
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> agateau: Good work there, looks way better than default netbook activity IMO
<agateau> Quintasan: thanks!
 * Quintasan goes shopping
<Quintasan> mikhas: maliit needs more work unfortunately, somehow I can't get tests to build but my main concern is copyright file and some magic in control file
<Quintasan> But it's pretty much done
<ScottK> Quintasan: Homerun accepted.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Splendid.
<mikhas> Quintasan, what's wrong with the copyright file? that it is not up to date?
<mikhas> Or that you find it hard to extract all contributors that have copyright claims?
<mikhas> heh, doesn't even exist, debian copyright file :-)
<Quintasan> thats the problem :P
<Quintasan> If it did exist and was not up to date then that would be easy mode
<Quintasan> same for the latter
<mikhas> hm
<Quintasan> but creating it from scratch == sad Quintasan
<Quintasan> Well, no pain no gain as they say
<Quintasan> mikhas: Will get it done sooner or later
<mikhas> ok, if you are unsure about some copyright details just ask me. Quick summary as follows: framework licensed as LPGL-2, plugins use BSD-ish license, copyright is mostly like this: Copyright 2010, 2011, 2012 is Nokia Corporation and Copyright 2012  Maliit project. There are tools in Debian to extract the extract license & copyright from source files.
<mikhas> Quintasan, ^
<mikhas> Best (for me, of course) would be if one could simply state "license and copyright: see source files"
<ScottK> mikhas: No.  You can't because debian/copyright is what gets shipped with the compiled binaries.
<mikhas> Yeah, and yet some projects have done it.
<ScottK> It's fine in the source to include the license in the source files, it just doesn't get us out of documenting the license stuff in debian/copyright.
<mikhas> No, I mean I have seen some projects where the debian/copyright simply refers to the source files
<mikhas> The understanding being that the sourcecode is always available if someone asks or uses apt-get source
<ScottK> For most licenses that's not sufficient and if it's in Ubuntu, it's a bug.
<ScottK> For example, BSD license has:
<ScottK>     * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
<ScottK>       notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
<ScottK>       documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
<mikhas> mind you, we talk about *copyright*, not license
<ScottK> Right, but the license requires the copyright notice.
<mikhas> are you sure with that?
<ScottK> "must reproduce the above copyright notice"
<ScottK> You also get into issues where not all mirrors are full mirros and what happens if some mirror chooses not to mirror the source.
<mikhas> what about the other direction?
<mikhas> that copyright notice requires a license
<ScottK> Copyright is inherent.
<mikhas> if some mirrors choose not to mirror the source, there's still the original site
<ScottK> Right, but that mirror isn't compliant with the licenses if it's not in debian/copyright.
<mikhas> as long as tehre's a way to get the sourcecode then that's going be what will be used in any copyright claim, not some debian/copyright file
<ScottK> Also a DVD/USB stick isn't distributable without the source either.
<mikhas> and if there was no way to get the sourcecode, it coudlnt be in debian, right?
<ScottK> True, but this isn't about a lawsuit over who owns what, but about following the terms of the license under which it's free software.
<ScottK> Excluding non-free (which technically isn't Debian), right.
<mikhas> well, my concern is to keep all of that information in sync, which is really really annoying
<mikhas> there's SPDX, but that'S not used in Debian either, AFAIK
<ScottK> Yes.  Yes it is.
<ScottK> There is work ongoing about converging the Debian machine readable copyright format and SPDX, but I've no idea its state.
<mikhas> ok
<ScottK> We don't to debian/copyright because we enjoy it, but because as a project, both Debian and Ubuntu have concluded it's legally required.
<mikhas> I understand that, are you required to list every single copyright holder though?
<ScottK> If the license requires it.
<mikhas> And if so, what if there are new copyright holders? From my experience, debian/copyright will rarely be up to date. Isn't that a bigger concern?
<ScottK> Those are bugs and should be fixed.
<ScottK> As a practical matter, Ubuntu is less strict about listing all copyright holders than Debian is, but it's a bug in either distro.
 * ScottK fixors libkdcraw
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks, let's keep package status on http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas so if we're working on one then put it down with your name next to it then put 'ninjas' when uploaded there
<ScottK> OK.
<afiestas> what is the package that contains the iodbc that soprano eneds to build virtuoso backend?
<afiestas> tried with libiodbc2 but when I apt-get it 
<afiestas> apt ios asking me to remove half my installed packages
<Riddell> afiestas: unixodbc-dev
<afiestas> mmm I have it installed but still not working
<afiestas> not working as in soprano not detecting it
<ScottK> Does it matter if some of our package use libjeg-dev and some use libjeg62-dev?
<ScottK> libkdcraw wants the newer one.
<Riddell> afiestas: also libvirtodbc0
<ScottK> So I'm going ahead on the assumption that's OK.
<afiestas> Riddell: nope, all that build-dep installs is installed
<afiestas> for apt-get build-dep soprano
<Riddell> afiestas: what soprano are you building on what kubuntu and what's it moaning of?
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I received some updates today, and int the Muon Update manager, no matter on which update I click I see the same description: http://paste.kde.org/611396/ is this normal? It hasn't happened before.
<afiestas> Riddell: 12.10 compiling master of verything
<agateau> afiestas: may be not what you are looking for but: git clone git://github.com/openlink/iODBC.git; then ./bootstrap.sh ; mkdir build ; cd build ; ../configure --prefix=$INSTALL_PREFIX --disable-gui ; make all install
<afiestas> switched to kubuntu my workstation, so I-m setting up the environment now
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's probably all kde-workspace, it makes quite a few binary packages
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: all updates to belong to kde-workspace? I see the update for that, but this description appears even at the application updates, not just at System updates, I'll check in aptitude.
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: workspace has packages in both sections.
<ScottK> If you're on precise, there was an updated workspace released yesterday, so that's almost certainly what you are seeing.
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<tsimpson> there is a kde-workspace source package which generates several binary packages (of which "kde-workspace" is one)
<Riddell> afiestas: I just did git clone kde:soprano on my 12.10 install and it's compiling away
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: apt-cache showsrc kde-workspace, look at the Binary: list
<afiestas> Riddell: check if the virutoso backedn was compiled
<afiestas> it compiles here, but without virutoso backend (meaning it is uselesS)
<Riddell> afiestas: ooh no
<afiestas> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/libiodbc/ is what arch uses
<afiestas> maybe apt-file will help
<ovidiu-florin> thank you all for clearing that up for me :D
<afiestas> Riddell: libiodbc2 says apt-file
<afiestas> but libiodbc2 wants to uninstall all my system xd
<shadeslayer> its unixodbc iirc
<afiestas> well, soprano is not liking unixodbc then
<Riddell> it must be a new thing
<shadeslayer> check our packaging for magic voodoo .
<Riddell> vHanda: new odbc requirements?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no magic voodoo there, it just uses unixodbc
<shadeslayer> hm 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: I see you did apt-get build-dep for virtuoso 
<shadeslayer> not soprano 
<afiestas> shadeslayer: no, ap-get build-dep for soprano
<shadeslayer> oh Derp, read that wrong 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: really he's not being daft, it has changed in master
<shadeslayer> ahh ok 
<afiestas> we should keep tarck of master compiling
<afiestas> so we can compile betas/stuff faster
<shadeslayer> in which case, I wonder if neon has the same issue 
<afiestas> and offer a good environmnet for upstream developers
<afiestas> well this thing
<afiestas> is looking for iodbc-config
<afiestas> which according to bash magic in ubuntu
<afiestas> it is in libiodbc2-dev which at the same times tries to unisntall all mysystem
<afiestas> if I try to install it
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/611420/
 * afiestas goes to compile libiodbc2 himself
<Riddell> yeah, they must conflict somewhere but I can't find where they actually conflict
<afiestas> mmm
<afiestas> site says they are in version 3
<ScottK> apachelogger: Checked.  Not shipping the akonadi test stuff is expected.
<Riddell> odbcinst1debian2 breaks libiodbc2
<afiestas> where can I see how a package is build?
<afiestas> kinda in archlinux there is a search textbox in the main page, I put soprano on it
<afiestas> then I click on "source file" and I get it
<afiestas> how would be the same thing in kubuntu?
<Riddell> hmm, unixodbc says
<Riddell>   * Re-add the Breaks: libiodbc2 to odbcinst1debian2, now that soprano is
<Riddell>     no longer using iodbc.  LP: #901638.
<Riddell>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 12 Mar 2012 14:13:49 -0700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901638 in soprano (Debian) "Remove iodbc2 (causes upgrade failure from Oneiric to Precise)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901638
<afiestas> compiling latest iodbc makes soprano builkd correctly
<ScottK> libkdcraw done.
<Riddell> afiestas: the only web frontend to the packaging will be in launchpad hosted package branches, you're generally best to apt-get source
<afiestas> Riddell: okz
 * ScottK notes that if the two archive admins on the team do all the packaging, getting 4.9.80 through binary New will be a bitch.
<Riddell> afiestas: some more info in debian bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=639300
<ubottu> Debian bug 639300 in soprano "please build against unixodbc-dev instead of libiodbc2-dev" [Important,Open]
<Riddell> it says iodbc has been abandoned
<Riddell> so presumably that's why unixodbc is used
 * afiestas moves slowly away from these issues
<afiestas> an email should we drop to nepomuk developers though
 * vHanda hears people talking about him :P
<afiestas> maybe it is just a matter of changing the FindIODBC.cmake file to do it without the config-iodbc 
<afiestas> vHanda: I said developerSSSSS
<afiestas> you are a trillion in that team :p
<Riddell> hmm no relevant changes in soprano CMakeLists.txt 
<Riddell> vHanda: know of any reason why soprano stopped being buildable with unixodbc?
<vHanda> nothing has changed in the last 2 years or so
<vHanda> so, nope
<Riddell> oh wait, we patch it
<Riddell> with no-odbc-dm
<Riddell> afiestas: try adding this patch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/soprano/raring/view/head:/debian/patches/no-odbc-dm
<afiestas> Riddell: kinda busy settingh up the working environment
<afiestas> can you do it? yo compiled soprano a few minutes back
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> -- Soprano Components that will be built:
<Riddell> * Virtuoso storage backend (Run-time dependency: Virtuoso)
<Riddell> afiestas: so needs that
<Riddell> vHanda: is that patch a candidate for upstreaming?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: neon should be fine then
<afiestas> why is that patch not upstreamed already I wonder
<vHanda> no idea
<vHanda> maybe I should ask trueg
 * afiestas hates distro patching with all his heart
<vHanda> I haven't ever touched this cmake magic
<Riddell> afiestas: not done by Kubuntu team alas
<afiestas> Riddell: not blamign kubuntu, blaming distrobution world
<afiestas> xD
<afiestas> I just hate that way of doing things
<afiestas> I see it as a "workaround until we can upstream things" which is just the contrary of how I like to work
<afiestas> I rather work on fixing upstream and then contionue with my work (I do this all the time with kdelibs for instance)
<ScottK> afiestas: There are some things that are due to different assumptions.  For example, many upstreams depend on internet access to download things like dtds, but we have to build on our buildd's with no internet access, so we patch to use a local copy of the dtd.  Neither is right or wrong, just different.
<Riddell> vHanda: can you take this on or shall I e-mail trueg?
<vHanda> Riddell: I'm sorry. I don't know much about it. Please email him.
<Riddell> will do
<Riddell> vHanda: or does soprano use bugs.kde.org ?
<vHanda> it doesn't. It uses its own wacky tracker on sourceforge
<vHanda> it apparently even has its own mailing list over there.
<Riddell> tsk, maintainers who use sourceforge are so annoying
<Riddell> (this is ironic since Umbrello still uses it)
<vHanda> Are you the maintainer? :P
<Riddell> well, mostly for lack of anyone else wanting to take the job title
<ScottK> vHanda: We don't have individual maintainers, but Riddell ends up stuck with it most of the time.
<afiestas> ScottK: there is no difference from what I see, upstream downstream same thing
<afiestas> if you ahve to patch something again and again like dtds
<afiestas>  then upstream should fix that for you, and add a flag or something, that's how it shoudl be
<ScottK> I suppose that's a good point.
<afiestas> stop not communicating your problems to upstream, thougn I guess many upstreams are rudes
<afiestas> as happensw ith some downstreams, but just fuck those :p
<ScottK> I know we don't always manage to communicate well, but we do try.
<afiestas> this is something I hve learned working with you, you are the ones distribution my software
<afiestas> if you do a bad work, I look bad
<afiestas> if I do a bad work, you are to blame since you talk with the user
<afiestas> anyway, xD 
<Riddell> we aim to make everyone good looking here
<afiestas> Riddell: show it in uds talk xD
<agateau> afiestas: we show this in Kubuntu group photos!
 * ScottK notices Riddell doing libkexiv, so looks at libkipi.
<Riddell> done that, onto libkcddb now
<ScottK> Riddell: I checked the other libs that built that the soname didn't change.
<Riddell> yeah it's just marked in kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html but there's no actual packaging problem
<Riddell> that's what I'm writing GOOD for
<Riddell> (feel free to tell me to use more useful notations on the etherpad if you can think of them)
<ScottK> No, I think that's fine.
<ScottK> What the etherpad mostly lacks is more people contributing to it.
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<Riddell> ninja time!
 * ScottK thinks we need some recruiting.
<ScottK> Riddell: shadeslayer isn't in that one.
<Riddell> ubottu: no ninjas is Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel, shadeslayer
<IdleOne> Riddell: factoid added.
<Riddell> recruitment blog post http://blogs.kde.org/2012/11/20/kubuntu-ninjas
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> Chakra has published their 4.9.80 packages already.  http://www.chakra-project.org/packages/index.php?act=show&subdir=kde-unstable/x86_64&sortby=name&file=kdegraphics-libkipi-4.9.80-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<Riddell> ever since coolo stopped doing the release management there's nobody scary enough to stop people from doing that
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's Michał, not Michel :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: I got your mail, thanks.
<Riddell> Quintasan: updated, my keyboard lack the fancy ł and a characters
<afiestas> can anybody check iof Native is the deafult Kubuntu graphic system instead of Raster?
 * ScottK would have thought tsdgeos would be scary enough.
<afiestas> I saw it after I pasted my home directory so dunno if it is me or kubuntu's
<Quintasan> afiestas: I did not change anything and it's raster
<afiestas> ScottK: tsdgeeos is as sweet as a teddy bear
<afiestas> Quintasan: okiz, my fault then
<Quintasan> afiestas: It should be native?
<afiestas> no no
<afiestas> it should be Raster
<Riddell> native is old, raster is all the rage these days
<ScottK> afiestas: OK.  Someone upstream please go complain at chakra though.  It's not good if they pre-release.
<yofel_> re
<afiestas> ScottK:  I don't feel like the police tbh
<ScottK> afiestas: OK.  Then I guess we should all just release early.
<afiestas> I don't see where is the benefit of releasing early
<Riddell> hang on, poor afiestas isn't even on the release team
<afiestas> I see where is the problem releasing early and releasing too late
<afiestas> apt-get build-dep plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ScottK> afiestas: The problem is that tarballs get re-rolled all the time due to issues.
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<afiestas> installed a bunch of stuff I believe is not useful or needed to compile
<afiestas> like
<afiestas> libkwinactiveglutils1abi1
<afiestas> libkwinactivenvidiahack4
<afiestas> libkwinglesutils1
<afiestas> is that normal?
<yofel> that's from kde-workspace
<afiestas> and why is it depending on kde-workspace?
<yofel> kde-workspace-dev will pull in all workspace libs
<yofel> hm....
<afiestas> also, why is it called plasma-widget?
<afiestas> it is called networkmanagement the project 
<afiestas> old thing I guess?
<yofel> iirc it needs something from workspace, and I think all our plasma widgets are called plasma-widget-* in the archive
<Riddell> afiestas: networkmanagement is the source package name
<yofel> the source is called networkmanagement
<Riddell> afiestas: plasma-widget-networkmanagement is the binary for the plasma widget
<afiestas> yofel: but it is not a plasma widget
<afiestas> it is a project that provides a plasma widget
<yofel> what's the difference from a user POV?
<afiestas> yofel: plenty, like the KCM
<afiestas> or the wizards to configure 3g modems etc
<afiestas> it is not only a plasmoid
<afiestas> and I don't think we want to make the plasmoid isntallable without the rest
<yofel> still, I don't believe we want to rename it - at least not until the debian-qt-kde folks do it first
<yofel> s/until/unless/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "still, I don't believe we want to rename it - at least not unless the debian-qt-kde folks do it first"
<afiestas> ok ok just asking
<afiestas> one more question :33 where are the session files located_
<afiestas> ?
<afiestas> to add a new one for plasma-master
<Riddell> afiestas: /usr/share/xsessions/
<afiestas> Riddell: thx ! bloody thing changes in every distro xD
<ScottK> libkipi done (and marked on the pad)
<ScottK> kde-baseapps was missing from the PPA.  Uploaded.
<afiestas> you are compiling the beta right now right? which xcb package do you needed?
<afiestas> installed all of thenm I think, yet kde-workspace is still complaining
<ScottK> Didn't get that far yet.
<yofel> you need quite a few, sec
<yofel> afiestas: install line 17-27 http://paste.kde.org/611504/
<yofel> *16-27
<afiestas> thanks god build-dep exits xd
<yofel> ^^
<afiestas> hehe didn't saw kde-workspace not compiling
<afiestas> so now I ahve all master but kde-workspace XDD
<afiestas> my workspace doesn't look pretty right now :$
<ScottK> New pimlibs coming up to make the -dev installable.
<afiestas> ScottK: asked manutortosa, one of the main developers in chakra and close friend
<afiestas> they haven't release anything, it is a repository where they work on in preparation for the beta
<afiestas> they are always building unstable stuff in there, they had packages there before the beta
<afiestas> aaah I mean, it is always pointing to master
<ScottK> afiestas: OK. Thanks for checking.
<ScottK> They have something there called 4.9.80.
<afiestas> ScottK: np, I will have lunch with him this saturday so I will ask further
<afiestas> yep, but it is not published anywhere, no news, no comments no anything just prepartions
<ScottK> My understanding is that tarballs are to be kept in private locations.  Those are public and google knows about them.
<yofel> didn't we already have that discussion on the release ML with the result that most people don't keep them private?
 * ScottK recalls the discussion and thought the conclusion was no change, but maybe had a different impression of 'no change' than others.
<Riddell> yes it was no change which presumably is don't publish them but if you do there's no paticular repercussions
<rbelem> heya Riddell :-)
<Riddell> ola rbelem 
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Riddell: i made some changes to the icecc package
<rbelem> Riddell: they are here https://github.com/rbelem/icecream/commit/ef289875f2ce20801b44acc35d0e9a6c117e1804
<Riddell> rbelem: you want this in raring?
<rbelem> Riddell: when you have some time, could you help me with this?
<rbelem> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm about to go out so a job for later I'm afraid
<rbelem> Riddell: one of the good things is that it does not run iceccd as root anymore :-)
<rbelem> Riddell: no worries
<Riddell> rbelem: but it'll need the various changes to the packaging documented in the changelog
<rbelem> Riddell: I will do that right now
<rbelem> Riddell: how's kubuntu active?
<Riddell> rbelem: not very active :)
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> needs plasma active 3 packaged
<rbelem> Riddell: oki
<rbelem> Riddell: i will get back to my kubuntu active work
<rbelem> i will try to buy a nexus 7 next month as a gift to myself
<rbelem> thanks Riddell
<ScottK> LP code hosting is down.
<ScottK> Fixed.
<snele> hi guys. I upgraded my precise laptop few days ago to kde 4.9.3 and it is working great. But now I have noticied this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309045#c13
<ubottu> KDE bug 309045 in KMix Panel Docking "kmix causes plasma system tray to flicker when a new pulse stream is opened or closed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<snele> is kmix going to be patched for precise?
<snele> btw I cannot beleive that bug like this ended up all the way to 4.9.3
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> next person to ask gets a free yes followed by a drunken no
<snele> apachelogger_: sorry I was busy with life so I didn't follow this channel lately
<snele> thanks for answer
<snele> :)
<apachelogger_> oh, I don't blame you
<apachelogger_> you just happen to be the 5th person asking that
<snele> well bug is so obvious...
<apachelogger_> snele: not really because it has been there since day 1 ;)
<snele> apachelogger_: do you happen to know will the bug be fixed in next point release? On bug report says fixed in 4.10
<apachelogger_> it is fixed in .10
<snele> and not in 4.9.4?
<apachelogger_> and until someone else from the devel team deems it necessary to do a backportable patch for precise I am not going near kmix code again :P
<apachelogger_> and since that backportable patch would still be invasive and untested it would not really be suited for SRUs
<snele> apachelogger_: kde 4.9 is in backports ppa :)
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> the change is not
<apachelogger_> because the change rips apart half of kmix to reassemble it properly
<snele> apachelogger_: last question :) Is it fixed in quantal? or if it is not, will it be fixed? :)
<yofel> no and no
<yofel> at least not in 4.9
<snele> pffff thank you guys
<snele> removed kmix widget, added veromix, problem solved :)))
<apachelogger_> also good by free memory
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-21
<shadeslayer> what's the news with 4.9.80?
<shadeslayer> there's a email on the release team about that
 * shadeslayer looks at cantor
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I remember you talking something about libpng
<shadeslayer> what do we want to depend on?
<shadeslayer> libpng12-dev ?
<c_smith> hey, are there any packages for the latest KDE release you guys need help on? if so, what can I do, and how do I do so?
<shadeslayer> oh hey
<c_smith> heya
<shadeslayer> well .. the packages are in our sekrit PPA at the moment
<shadeslayer> c_smith: have any packaging experience ?
<c_smith> shadeslayer, nope, the reason I wanted to look into this.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<c_smith> is there a better way about going about learning how to package than this?
<shadeslayer> there's a packaging guide .....
<c_smith> ah, I'll have a look.
<c_smith> if a better candidate comes around, take that person, I'm also doing this for something to do.
<Tygart> I have been testing 13.04, so far thats the only way I have been able to contribute. 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Tygart: thanks for doing loads of QA, it's *very* important and I don't think alot of people devote enough time for QA 
<Tygart> I am learning a lot too. 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I was talking about ilbjpeg
<Tygart> hey and thank you guys too, I can't get over how stable and easy it is to use, I wish I had found out about it sooner, MS gave me a lot of trouble. 
<ScottK> c_smith: Yes.  We can use new people to help.
<c_smith> ScottK, I'm currently reading up on packaging, figured that would be a good place to kill some time, I'll likely come back here tomorrow sometime when I'm done reading up on it.
<ScottK> c_smith: Great.
<ScottK> Tygart: Thank you for testing too.
<c_smith> ScottK, hopefully there's something I can do at that point.
<ScottK> c_smith: There is a bit of a learning curve, but as long as you stick with it, you can be productive.  We're glad to help.
<c_smith> true. and thanks.
<c_smith> does experience in compiling programs help much?
<ScottK> If you know a bit about Make, that does help.
<c_smith> I know enough to look at any errors and get an idea of what might be wrong.
<ScottK> Packaging is mostly make and shell and a bunch of policy.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<c_smith> but a lot of the time I'll ask to see if my hunch is right.
<ScottK> Sure.
<c_smith> and there are errors that baffle me, but usually I can figure it out.
<ScottK> Once the KDE 4.10 beta is public, there will be a lot to do.
<c_smith> true
<ScottK> One major task is going to be splitting our monolithic kdegames package into one package per game.
<c_smith> how long has that kdegames package been around, btw? does anyone know?
<c_smith> convenient in some ways, not so much in others, though.
<TheLordOfTime> question for you Kubuntu devs, where do KDE bugs fall into, in terms of who has control?  bugsquad/bugcontrol or the devs for KDE (with some other protocols for handling the bugs)
<ScottK> Depends on if it's an upstream bug or a packaging bug.
<ScottK> For upstream bugs, we prefer people just file them on bugs.kde.org.
<TheLordOfTime> there's that small group of people who don't know what is/isn't upstream, of course.
<ScottK> c_smith: It was built as a monolithic source package in svn, now that kdegames development has moved to git, they split it up.
<ScottK> Sure.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, what'd you suggest for an ubuntu BugController to give as response to this?  <Tygart> is there a channel for *Kubuntu Bugs*
<TheLordOfTime> <Tygart> KDE
<TheLordOfTime> that was in #ubuntu-bugs a bit ago
 * TheLordOfTime just finished beating php5 into a pulp and checked IRC :P
<ScottK> To the extent there is one, this is it.
<ScottK> But really KDE bugs are Ubuntu bugs.
<Tygart> Oh 
<ScottK> The Ubuntu in "#ubuntu-bugs" is Ubuntu the project, not Ubuntu the desktop.
<TheLordOfTime> since they share the same repos, there's no separate bugcontrollers group.
<ScottK> Yes.
<TheLordOfTime> they end up under the same general governance.
<TheLordOfTime> i say general, because some bugs are... "Special"
 * TheLordOfTime avoids such bugs in his duties :P
<TheLordOfTime> well...... unless i'm of course the one filing them.  sync request bugs are meh :P
<ScottK> But if you run into people who have questions about how to file bugs on KDE stuff, if it's upstream, please point them at b.k.o.
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: Become a developer, then you never have to file one of those again.
<TheLordOfTime> will do.  might end up pointing them here though, since my specialty's server packages
<ScottK> Right, but even then, you can usually tell if it's packaging or not.
<ScottK> May as well save them the stop.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, true, if its packaging i can tell, i do decent work to identify those :P
<TheLordOfTime> granted, the obvious ones're obvious :P
<TheLordOfTime> the less obvious ones, well... i usually don't see those anyways, and i keep tabs on new bugs :P
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, thanks for the info/help though :)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to epic combat with php5
<ScottK> Sure thing.
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: I have the words of advice for you on working with php5:
<ScottK> "Don't do it."
 * TheLordOfTime kicks php5, and it does nothing
<TheLordOfTime> TOO LATE
 * TheLordOfTime draws a sword and starts hacking at the code of php5 to make it work with the custom module he's trying to make it load
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, its also not for Ubuntu, but for a company that needs this customized module loaded up, and php5's whining :p
<TheLordOfTime> hence me digging at it :P
<TheLordOfTime> i've been at it a month already :P
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, i'll leave this channel for its purpose and go into lurkmode :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh ... ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you work on fixoring up the 4.9.80 stuff?  Lots to do and it was just me and Riddell so far uploading stuff.
<ScottK> (except for you and kde4libs I should say)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, working through it :)
<shadeslayer> fixed gwenview/cantor/analitza
<shadeslayer> and kalgebra
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK just finished kdepim-runtime.
<shadeslayer> sigh, I wish we had netflix back in India
<shadeslayer> <3 Netflix on this TV
 * ScottK packages a library with 3 (yes three) symbols.
<shadeslayer> xD
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please note the packages you've done and are working on on http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
 * ScottK just about duplicated -workspace.
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I see you marked cantor good, but I don't see the fixed on in ninjas.
<shadeslayer> oh, ugh, didn't notice it had failed
<shadeslayer> ScottK: just to make sure of something, since system-config-printer-kde was dropped, do I need to do anything extra in the packaging or is dropping all references from the kdeadmin control file enough?
<shadeslayer> can't see any rdepends that need updated as well
<ScottK> shadeslayer: As long as the new thing doesn't ship any files of the same name, that's it.
<shadeslayer> not that I can tell .. so yay
<shadeslayer> !find qglwidget.h
<ubottu> File qglwidget.h found in libqtscript4-doc, python-qt4-doc, qt3-doc, qt4-doc-html
<ScottK> jussi: Maybe we need #kubuntu-shadeslayer with an ubottu.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> oh this is fun
<shadeslayer> new source called nepomuk-widgets-4.9.80.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> PIM won't compile without it
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I packaged up nepomuk-widgets, just for you.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you recon gwenview is ok even with a missing file?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1081522] KDE System Settings "File Manager" association ignored by KDE apps @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1081522 (by Cefn)
<Quintasan> duh
<Riddell> welcome back Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: sup?
<Riddell> Quintasan: 4.9.80 packaging!  join in, all the cool kids are at it
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/by-tag/kubuntu-lts-releases
<Riddell> Tm_T: the tag system has never worked on news items, and I don't want to battle sysadmin to fix it
<Tm_T> Riddell: explains
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Yusup> hi BluesKaj
<ScottK> Riddell: Should the pate stuff be in a separate binary?  Also, would you please have a look at the patch I just did to make pate build (assuming it builds) and push it to KDE git?
<Riddell> ScottK: I did wonder about the pate stuff, I think the only issue is it might want an extra dependency on pykde
<Riddell> otherwise I don't think there's a reason for a separate binary
<BluesKaj> hi Yusup
<ScottK> Riddell: Is GPL3 OK for KDE licensing policy?
<ScottK> Actually, nevermind.
<Riddell> mm not really
<Riddell> kde-workspace is a beast
<bulldog98> !find QGlWidget
<bulldog98> ~find QGlWidget
<ubottu> Package/file QGlWidget does not exist in quantal
<ScottK> bulldog98: libqt-gl-dev
<ScottK> Or something really close to that.
<bulldog98> yep
 * bulldog98 is going to fix ktouch
<ScottK> bulldog98: Already fixed.
<Riddell> bulldog98: see status on http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<bulldog98> ScottK: :( now that I wanted to do something
<ScottK> bulldog98: Oh, wait, nevermind.
<ScottK> bulldog98: Please go ahead.
<Riddell> plenty of things to be fixed on http://ec2-54-242-72-197.compute-1.amazonaws.com/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<bulldog98> what should I write into the changelog if I add an build-dep?
<bulldog98> btw why does ktouch not check for libqt4-opengl-dev?
<Riddell> bulldog98: "Add build-dep on libfoo-dev"
<Riddell> bulldog98: upstream aren't perfect, things get missed out of cmake files
<bulldog98> hm maybe I should submit a patch :)
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<Riddell> or just commit it, I did just that for ScottK earlier http://commits.kde.org/kate/6c8b1a3f81ca76648d5013f63cc691671d7d6e5d
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm should I go through a review process or just commit a fix for that?
<shadeslayer> commit it as long as you can justify it later on if someone asks 
<bulldog98> ScottK: after I hopefully fixed a package, what to do with the automation scripts?
<ScottK> bulldog98: Nothing.  Upload to ninjas by hand and update bzr.
<ScottK> BTW, kdepim wants (but doesn't require) a newer grantlee.
<ScottK> Doing that.
<bulldog98> what was the command to test if a package version is greater than an other?
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 1 gt 2 && echo $?
<Riddell> it just rolls off your keyboard
<ScottK> grantlee uploaded to the arhcive.
<bulldog98> ScottK: was that you introducing the i in the suffix of ktouch?
<ScottK> bulldog98: oops
<ScottK> probably.
<bulldog98> no prob
<Riddell> a text from +358 saying "i'll be there a bit late"
<Riddell> hmm, finland
<Riddell> jussi?
<Riddell> or Tm_T?
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Tm_T> Riddell: not me, prolly Jussi, pm me the number and I can check who it was (:
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> ping JontheEchidna, Darkwing, jussi
<Riddell> hmm no apachelogger
<yofel> ping Quintasan shadeslayer debfx
<bulldog98> Riddell: why does the link in kubuntu-ninjas for status page is broken?
<Riddell> http://ec2-54-242-72-197.compute-1.amazonaws.com/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html works
<shadeslayer> yeah ? I am a bit busy, probably going to have to skip the meeting
<shadeslayer> will passively monitor the channel 
<jussi> Riddell: pong
<jussi> Riddell: it was me, thought you had my number :D
<bulldog98> Riddell: could you please update the status page
<Riddell> bulldog98: updating, will take a couple minutes
<Tm_T> btw didn't get email response from Darkwing
<Tm_T> nor haven't got any response from that PowerPC hardware company since my last email
<ScottK> I just added -proposed to the ninjas build-dependencies since that's what we build against in the development release now.
<bulldog98> hm why does kubuntu-ppa-build-status says that error message: http://paste.kde.org/612314
<ScottK> afiestas:  Did you see kamoso will need porting to the new libkdcraw API?
<afiestas> ScottK: mm we don't use that I think
<afiestas> maybe a kipi-plugin somewhere does, but we don't
<ScottK> OK.  Then I guess the mail was wrong.
<Tm_T> afiestas: as soon as council has clicked you to kubuntu member, nudge me and we get you some IRC clothing (;
<ScottK> afiestas: What's your LP username?
<ScottK> Nevermind
<ScottK> afiestas: You're added.
<afiestas> ScottK: alex@eyeos.org? really old email but can't be changed I think
<ScottK> afiestas: https://launchpad.net/~afiestas is you, right?
<afiestas> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  You are added.
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^^
<Tm_T> afiestas: so you want ubuntu/member/afiestas cloak?
<soee> are there any G+ widgets available for KDE ?
<afiestas> Tm_T: mmm I should put some KDE ni there I guess
<afiestas> afterall I'm in both
<Tm_T> afiestas: I cannot help with KDE cloak directly, but that can be added later on
<Tm_T> afiestas: all I need is "yes" and I hand the request forward (:
<afiestas> Tm_T: mmm dunno, let me check if there is a KDE one first
<Tm_T> afiestas: see mine
<ScottK> 4.10 beta is released.
<ScottK> time to get cracking.
<tsimpson> Tm_T: your isn't really a real example, now is it ;)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: real example? (:
<tsimpson> freenode don't like those kinds of dual-cloaks these days
<ScottK> debfx: I would appreciate it if you'd look at symbols on grantlee 0.3.0 (in raring).
<Tm_T> tsimpson: yeah, mine lost its slash some time ago /:
<agateau> afiestas: there is a kde cloak, iirc you can ask one to kenny
 * agateau should do it
<Tm_T> ^
<tsimpson> ah, you're all dotty now
<Tm_T> tsimpson: unfortunately, yes
<Tm_T> noone even bothered to talk about it properly with me, it was just changed
<yofel> afiestas: congrats on membership
<afiestas> agateau:  can I have both?
<Tm_T> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> yofel: thanks !
<Tm_T> afiestas: atleast I have (but then, I'm old)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | welcome afiestas as new kubuntu-member
<JontheEchidna> off to eat a late lunch
 * yofel makes his way home
<yofel> still sitting in the office
<yofel> will help with 4.10 later
<soee> can you take a look: http://pastebin.com/NguFvvBQ ?
<soee> i have ffmepeg installed
<soee> but have this errors
<Riddell> soee: presumably some -dev package needed
<soee> ok got lates ffmpeg
<soee> only one problem left
<soee> http://pastebin.com/fSLEgH17
<Riddell> soee: got kdelibs5-dev installed?
<soee> gonna check, system was reinstalled ~ 3 weeks ago
<soee> now this: CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:198 (MESSAGE):
<soee>   Could NOT find KDE4Workspace (missing: KDE4Workspace_CONFIG)
<tsimpson> probably wants kde-workspace-dev 
<soee> tsimpson, yup
<soee> ok one last thing: http://pastebin.com/m6mhzkNz
<tsimpson> I guess it wants a libavformat dynamic library, rather than a static one (or the static one compiled with -fPIC)
<ScottK> Riddell: How about we start uploading to raring?  Due to the proposed migration scheme we have now, I think there's no reason to wait.
<bulldog98> ScottK: proposed migration scheme?
<ScottK> bulldog98: Uploads automatically go to raring-proposed and then get moved to raring once they are built on all archs and don't cause increased uninstallibility.
<bulldog98> sounds cool
<ScottK> IIRC there was mail to u-d-a about it.
<bulldog98> not subscribed to that
<ScottK> bulldog98: You should be.  It's very low volume and you find out about important stuff.
<ScottK> Archive is public, in any case.
<bulldog98> ScottK: what’s the complete name of it?
<ScottK> ubuntu-devel-announce
<apachelogger> wheeeee
<apachelogger> I am not late, you started early :P
<apachelogger> afiestas: congratz on membership
<afiestas> apachelogger: thanks !
 * ScottK fixors pimlibs harder.
<ScottK> apachelogger: need help with 4.9.80.  Desperately. Only you can save us!!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> fixing stuffz?
<apachelogger> why is there so much to fix?
<ScottK> It's mostly stuff not updated.
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas is what's done.
<ScottK> Look in ninjas at the FTBFS.  Those need attention first.
<ScottK> Please.
<apachelogger> yofel: on the tegra!=omap business ... ARM is a basic architecture design that is licensed to manufacturers who may opt to fiddle with, so you usually have the basic instruction set on all of them and then loads of additional plunder
<apachelogger> so while both omap4 and tegra3 are implementing the ARMv7 IS they are not really the same type of CPU
<apachelogger> e.g. omap4 uses a dual channel LPDDR wheras teagra3 uses single channel
<apachelogger> ScottK: so much work
<apachelogger> brrr
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Need help.
<ScottK> As you can see, Riddell's one most of it, but he's gone off.
<ScottK> (AFAICT)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was under the impression that we have business card tempaltes already?
<Tm_T> we had
<Tm_T> sort of, atleast
<apachelogger> ScottK: I totally don't have a dev setup yet
<apachelogger> ScottK: where's the build status page?
<ScottK> Somewhere in the backscroll
<ScottK> Hang on
<apachelogger> and what does "GOOD" mean?
<ScottK> http://ec2-54-242-72-197.compute-1.amazonaws.com/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<ScottK> It means it built and someone looked to see if it was sane.
<ScottK> In my case it means both list-missing and symbols are checked.
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> viewing logs don't work
<ScottK> I've been clicky, clicky on the ninjas web page.
<ScottK> BTW, I applied the libkabc BIC fix patch for both 4.9.3 and 4.9.80
<ScottK> (see kde-core)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> launchpad
<apachelogger> gotta love that thing
<ScottK> Not sure where Riddell went.  Last I heard he was trying to tame -workspace.  It may have gotten him.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think -workspace is the one we need the most.  It looks to me like jr uploaded what he'd got done.  Could you take a shot at it?
 * ScottK needs to go for a bit.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what's with all the stuff that is not listed on the note pate?
<apachelogger> *page
<ScottK> apachelogger: We've only been listing stuff as people worked on it.
<ScottK> Anything not listed was just uploaded via the script.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> sh: 1: bzr: not found
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: is there a reason the list is not alphabetical?
<ScottK> It's chronological.
<yofel> rocs has a weird buildsystem
<yofel> -- The following REQUIRED packages have not been found:
<yofel>  * KDE4Internal
<yofel> then continues without complaining
<yofel> ScottK: do we build tests now?
<apachelogger> why do we not have boost.python as buildep of kig?
<ScottK> yofel: Upstream enabled it by default.
<apachelogger> (build scripting stuff apparently)
<yofel> ScottK: how did you guys handle faling tests?
<ScottK> So some new stuff is showing up now due to upstream leaving testing enabled.
 * ScottK didn't see any.
<apachelogger> yofel: report upstream? ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Those pimlibs files I mentioned there other day are for upstream development.  Not for end users.
<apachelogger> ScottK: they should install them then -.-
<ScottK> Disconnect between libs and pim people.
<ScottK> <krop> no but blame tsdgeos for enabling KDE4_BUILD_TESTS by default in kdelibs
<apachelogger> Oo
<ScottK> (was the answer I got when we I asked if we should install them)
 * apachelogger ponders flaming the shit out of people installing crap when building tests is on
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> kig?
<apachelogger> boost? scripting?
<apachelogger> not documented?
<apachelogger> help?
<yofel> enable it if you can and it's not documented
<apachelogger> no one looked into it in the 10 upstream releases since 6.90? Oo
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> need to get dinner real quick
<yofel> rocs is good, except for the weird feature summary that makes no sense
<apachelogger> yofel: mail upstream I'd say
<yofel> that'll have to wait till tomorrow, I'm too tired to write a sensible mail now
<apachelogger> indi needs update -.-
<apachelogger> uhm
<yofel> iirc that doesn't have a release that you could update to
<apachelogger> no JT omg
<ScottK> Right.  He was here earlier for the meeting.
<apachelogger> yofel: just not announced on the website
<apachelogger> tarball is there though
<ScottK> apachelogger: What do you think about we go ahead and start uploading the stuff that's ready?
<ScottK> jr had vanished by the time I thought to suggest it to him.
<ScottK> It should stay in proposed until it won't cause problems.
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> ScottK: uploading now sounds like an interesting experiment to try
<apachelogger> le'ts break proposed :D
<apachelogger> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libindidriver.so.0b needed by debian/indi-bin/usr/bin/indi_simulator_focus (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
 * apachelogger blinks
<Riddell> apachelogger: there was something on kde-packager about that needing a new indi
<Riddell> http://ec2-54-242-72-197.compute-1.amazonaws.com/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html getting greener
<apachelogger> the release policies some people have
<Riddell> indi has always had broken release policies
<apachelogger> from 0.9.1 to 0.9.6 libindi grew two new shared library artifacts
<apachelogger> it's awesome
<apachelogger> oh, and they adhere to the original libraries' so version for some reason
<apachelogger> and our package has no symbols file even though pino noticed a BIC change in .1
 * apachelogger sighs
<Riddell> I've wasted days on that indi stuff before
<ScottK> apachelogger: Proposed is there to be broken.
<apachelogger> I'll quote you on that :P
 * ScottK does kde4libs
 * Riddell uploads kde-workspace ~ppa5 to ninjas
 * apachelogger wonders how to do symbols magic without kde helpers
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is libindi C or C++?
<Riddell> with c++ use the pkg-kde stuff
<apachelogger> ScottK: cpp
<apachelogger> (although technically the cmake config says c and cpp
<apachelogger> )
<ScottK> Use the pkg-kde stuff then
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: remember to update bzr when you upload to ninjas
<shadeslayer> uh? what did I not update ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, whatever you did to reupload stuff, you caused multiple 'new upstream' entries in bzr
<ScottK> Nothing like scripting magic for sensible changelogs
<ScottK> Does findpythonlibrary_layout_deb_on_debian.diff in kde4libs stay or go?
<Riddell> yeah that wasn't reuploading that was the automation script being run a few times before it ran successfully
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdeadmin, I've done it now
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> oh cool
<apachelogger> nepomuk is indexing pbuilder and my bzr&git clones again
<apachelogger> wheee
<apachelogger> I truly think that nepomuk should be turned off on dev machines
<ScottK> apachelogger: didn't someone make a setting package to turn stuff like that off?
<apachelogger> yes, someone also urged me into doing work on a system that did not even have bzr installed...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who is Mohi Devilz and do I want to be his friend?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when we were at the Kubuntu dinner, that's when we met him 
<shadeslayer> well ... s/we/you/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: at this UDS?
<shadeslayer> yep
<ScottK> OK.  Rohan says it should go, so it goes.
<Riddell> how do you know a person who was at a dinner you weren't at?
<shadeslayer> wut 0.o
<shadeslayer> I was at the Kubuntu dinner 
<Riddell> oh I see, I parsed you wrongly
<Riddell> gotcha
<shadeslayer> xD
<ScottK> kde4libs uploaded to raring.
<shadeslayer> ohhh wait 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin/revision/171
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I forgot to rm the install file 
<Riddell> that'll be it
<Riddell> ScottK: failed :(
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> inid has cpp and c libaries hooray
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: what to do for c symbols?
<ScottK> apachelogger: dpkg-gensymbols
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice.  Investigating.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's a compontent mismatches problem with strigi.  Fixing.
<ScottK> OK.  Done.  We can retry in ~50 minutes.
<apachelogger> oh god this package gives me a headache
<apachelogger> now I need to redo the abi patch
<apachelogger> good lord
<apachelogger> ScottK: why would I want to use the kde symbols magic for cpp btw?
<apachelogger> or rather... why cpp but not c?
<ScottK> Because  C doesn't need it.
<ScottK> That's the case that the regular dpkg-gensymbols is optimized for.
<ScottK> You could, but it's generally unnecessary.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm your dont_break_libkabc_abi.diff patch to kdepimlibs removes a "const QString" but kdepimlibs-4.9.3 has that "const"
<apachelogger> ScottK: why is it necesary for cpp though?
<ScottK> Riddell: It is broken in 4.9.3 too
<Riddell> ah
<ScottK> Riddell: see kde-core ML today.
<Riddell> ok I'll update the .symbols file for your patch
<ScottK> apachelogger: Because it's ~impossible to get a stable symbols file without it.
<apachelogger> curious
<ScottK> Talk to MoDaX if you actually want to understand it.
<apachelogger> I think I understood too much already
<ScottK> apachelogger: As an example, http://paste.debian.net/211388/ is the one I mentioned the other day that has both types in one library (I know).  Note how all the C symbols are identical on all archs.
<ScottK> The others aren't.
<apachelogger> that makes sense
<apachelogger> I guess my mind is just failing to compute why dpkg-gensymbols cannot handle cpp properly ^^
<ScottK> Ubuntu, with 4 archs is easy.  Debian is pain cubed on symbols files.
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> time for me to snooze, ciao
<apachelogger> hm, unless I am getting this wrong pino's latest abi bump was not necessary
<apachelogger> the changelog talks about a new virtual function but since the library is c I don't see how that would have any affect on BC
<ScottK> cpp on the brain?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/indi/
<apachelogger> review please
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-22
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about some non-identical package descriptions.
<apachelogger> I dunno what the libs do :P
<ScottK> You can at least through the words main and driver in there
<ScottK> Also, symbols should not have a revision (upstream version only) unless a patch introduced the symbol.
<ScottK> You can tell both dpkg-gensymbols and pkgkde-symbolshelper what version they should use.
<apachelogger> fixed and fixed
<ScottK> Don't forget to update debian/copyright.
<ScottK> Other than that, I think it's good.
<ScottK> OK, kde4libs is building now.
<ScottK> Hey.  Lookit that.
<ScottK> Build score of 5000 for libindi on powerpc.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * ScottK takes a whack a marble
<ScottK> Hrrm.
<ScottK> No *logger of any kind.
<ScottK> meta-kde uploaded
<Tygart> What your doing now, will it show up in the next update&&upgrade ? 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1080823] unable to remove new activity @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1080823 (by enb)
<ScottK> Tygart: We're finishing getting 4.9.80 (4.10 beta 1) packaged and starting to upload it to raring, but it may be a bit before it shows up.
<ScottK> Folks: If you're updating a lib to a new version because of a soname change, you have to update the header of the symbols file.
<ScottK> Riddell: nepomuk-widgets will be in New momentarily for your review.
 * ScottK waves to bulldog98
 * bulldog98 waves to ScottK
<bulldog98> what’s up?
<ScottK> Uploading 4.8.90.  That's what.
<ScottK> I've uploaded almost everything that's marked good on the pad, so moar checking needed.
<bulldog98> hm I’m in university atm, so no testing possible
<bulldog98> but this evening I’ll do more testing
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Mostly for stuff that's built, build logs need to be checked to see that all build-deps are found, no symbols changes, list-missing, etc.
<ScottK> You can do that in class ....
<bulldog98> hm if that’s the case could someone please update the overview?
<ScottK> What do you mean?
<bulldog98> ScottK: ah ok nevermind, thought you meant the ppa buildlogs not the archive ones
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> I mean for the stuff that's not uploaded or marked GOOD on the pad
<bulldog98> ah ok
<bulldog98> kdeadmin seems GOOD, cause I couldn’t find missing features, or symbol changes
<Tm_T> how nice, Nexus7 is not booting
<ScottK> Tm_T: No distraction from what you should be doing.  It's a feature.
<Tm_T> ScottK: clearly
<Tm_T> ScottK: best thing is, it's not mine
<ScottK> OK.  I'm out of steam.
<ScottK> Someone else's turn.
<ScottK> Riddell: Please look at New.
<zequence> Hi, Ubuntu Studio dev here (my nick used to be ailo). Wanted to discuss something with people from other flavors
<zequence> I recently came to realize that anyone is able to make changes to flavor specific packages
<zequence> We had an incident where someone requested an upload, from their own branch, circumventing the official Ubuntu Studio branch
<zequence> The package in question was ubuntustudio-default-settings
<zequence> The only commit from the other branch was a change in debian/changelog
<zequence> A misunderstanding in procedure, in fact. 
<zequence> But, this led to having the package in Ubuntu Raring be ahead of our master bzr branch by one commit
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't have individual package maintainers.  So such restrictions ought to be enforced socially.
<zequence> How does that work, exactly? I mean, probably no one will be able to get an upload through with a fundamental change such as which desktop ubuntustudio-desktop depends on, and even if it did (by some misunderstanding), it could be reversed and fixed
<zequence> I'm sure the social structure works, but circumventing the flavor organization on maintenance for flavor specific packages just seems like a source of irritation to me
<ScottK> Right, so since ~any problem that results if fixable, it doesn't make sense to put a lot of heavy weight processes in place to prevent it.
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I'd consider such a thing impolite at best.
<ScottK> Also, if I was looking at the sponsor's queue, I'd consider checking with someone from Studio before I uploaded it.
<ScottK> So I think that both the person who provided the branch and the sponsor should get some feedback on the topic.
<ScottK> CoC doesn't mean you can't be critical when it's deserved, just that you have to go about it in a certain way.
<zequence> If there was a routine for not accepting uploads from any other branches for official flavor specific packages, but letting whoever makes a new branch, request a merge against the flavor owned branch, there would never be any problems IMO
<ScottK> You can get an exclusive packageset if you want to make it impossible for non-flavor devs to upload them.
<ScottK> I don't recall it ever coming up for Kubuntu.
<zequence> In practice, there might be next no problems, but in principle, it seems weird to me that an official flavor, and the community around it, where the decision making is based on consensus and in cases where some work independently - trust, that you can circumvent that, and have your commits uploaded without any at all interaction with the flavor community
<ScottK> In the end, Ubuntu is all one big development project, even if there are different places that different people focus.
<zequence> I could see the point in having it possible for people to fork flavor specific packages, which is fine. 
<zequence> And non flavor packages is another issue alltogether, because they already have a upstream source, which is controlled by its own community
<ScottK> As I said, if studio want controls in place, they can set up a restricted packageset for these packages that no one else can upload them.
<ScottK> (except core-dev - the can upload ~anything)
<Riddell> morning
<ScottK> It's 4:30 AM here.  I need to get to sleep.
<ScottK> Really this time.
<ScottK> Riddell: Over to you.  Good timing.
<zequence> ScottK: That would need for someone in Ubuntu Studio have upload rights, correct?
<ScottK> zequence: Yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: 40 uploads done, more to go.  Stuff in New for you to review.
<ScottK> Riddell: Particularly getting nepomuk-widgets out of source New.
 * ScottK must crash.
<Riddell> good stuff ScottK 
<Riddell> vHanda: nepomuk-widgets is LGPL apart from one file utils/daterange.h which is GPL, is that deliberate?
<vHanda> Riddell: I generall prefer libraries to be LGPL, that GPL file might just be an accident
<vHanda> though that file is not being shipped
<Riddell> vHanda: it is in nepomuk-widgets
<vHanda> yeah, but I'm not installing the header. Does that count?
<Riddell> vHanda: we still need to list it in our copyright file, it does mean it doesn't affect the final binary
<Riddell> vHanda: so not something you have to worry about indeed
<vHanda> Uhm. Okay, let me know if you want me to change anything.
<vHanda> I can even not compile those files. I'm just not ready to throw them, but I don't want to ship them
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm why use X-Debian-ABI with nepomukwidgets?  it's a new library so won't have any abi changes
<soee> hi
<soee> are there plans to add 4.10beta to Quantal repos ?
<Riddell> soee: it's not a priority for beta 1
<Riddell> it's not all packaged for raring yet
<soee> Riddell, so next beta maybe or RC ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I've a bunch of missing symbols in libkwinglutils
<Riddell> does this make it binary incompatible or do they not count somehow?
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/612800/
<mgraesslin> Riddell: that library is not ABI compatible anyway
<mgraesslin> we have mechanisms in place
<mgraesslin> that is an ABI check
<mgraesslin> at least all the openGL related functions are ABI compatible
<mgraesslin> that were resolved function pointers of functions guaranteed to be in OpenGL and GLX
<Riddell> hmm, complex this ABI stuff
<mgraesslin> the lib is used by KWin core (no problems) and by effects. For the effects we have an ABI check
<mgraesslin> incompatible effects are not loaded
<Peace-> :D my friend today has called me to say me : hey window 7 sucks on my hp , i have installed kubuntu ... it's another world thank you i have a new pc wtf 
<Riddell> yay
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<stefan`> Riddell: why is beta1 not prio on quantal? wouldn't it be nice to get feedback early?
<Riddell> stefan`: yeah so I'll do it if I get the time but it's the first packages of the cycle so worth spending the time to get the various changes done first
<stefan`> Riddell: very nice! thanks a lot for your work - i know it's probably much harder to do than most people think ;)
<Riddell> the first lot are, loads of changes to make
<Peace-> i have seen Tm_T xD 
 * Peace- PICTURE
<Riddell> libkasten2okteta1controllers1abi1  oh what a lovely name
<mikhas> :-)
<ScottK> Sigh.  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123673091/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.cantor_4%3A4.9.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz needs someone who knows cpp to investigate.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ can you look at that?
<agateau> ScottK: looks like a missing include in src/backends/kalgebra/kalgebrasession.cpp
 * agateau clones cantor code
<agateau> ScottK: untested, but I would try to add a #include <analitzagui/variablesmodel.h>
<agateau> mmm actually there is already such an #include in the git version
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: don't let kubuntu ruin your family thanks giving
<ScottK> Right.  I should actually get going.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you look at fixing up Cantor then?
<Riddell> I'll get to it once I'm finally done with kdesdk
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.  Have a good day everyone.
<Riddell> ha, I spend ages working on kdesdk for its ABI break then upstream says he'll fix it
<Riddell> I should have had more faith in upstream
<afiestas> Riddell: kdesdk abi_
<afiestas> ?
<bulldog98> hm kde-window-manager-common tries to overwrite a file in kinfocenter (at last the one of the ppa)
<soee> hi
<valorie> happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate
<Riddell> valorie: a good harvest?
 * valorie is thankful for the wonderful kubuntu team!
<Riddell> yay :)
<valorie> we did, actually!
<valorie> yummy beets
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> now off to feast with the fam
<Riddell> bon apetit
<valorie> thanks!
 * ScottK returns from giving thanks.
<ScottK> bulldog98: Can you add breaks/replaces in bzr.
<ScottK> Riddell: Still about?
<ScottK> I started a test build of workspace on the arm boxes so I can work on that FTBFS.
<shadeslayer> *blink*
 * shadeslayer time travelled into the future
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-23
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdevelop SRU released.
<ScottK> BTW, more 4.9.80 stuff needs uploaded.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thx, and if you can tell me what's missing wrt 4.9.80 I will upload it later today ...
 * shadeslayer looks at etherpad
<shadeslayer> I could potentially do one of the kde games today ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Let's get the rest of the existing packages done first.
<shadeslayer> okay 
<ScottK> Look in ninjas and if it doesn't say there's a newer version available, it needs to be reviewed/uploaded
<shadeslayer> okay, will start looking in another hour ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Any idea about cd kmail && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
<ScottK> /usr/bin/c++  -fPIC -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fexceptions -UQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS 
<ScottK> -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -shared -Wl,-soname,libkmailprivate.so.4 -o ../lib/libkmailprivate.so.4.10.0 CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmailprivate_automoc.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/collectionpane.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/collectiontemplatespage.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/collectionmaintenancepage.o 
<ScottK> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/collectionviewpage.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/collectionquotapage.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/collectionquotapage_p.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/colorlistbox.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmmainwin.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/configagentdelegate.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/configuredialoglistview.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/configuredialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/configuredialog_p.o 
<ScottK> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/simplestringlisteditor.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/identitylistview.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/identitydialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/globalsettings.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/snippetwidget.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmreaderwin.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmsystemtray.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/xfaceconfigurator.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/undostack.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmkernel.o 
<ScottK> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/searchwindow.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmcommands.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmreadermainwin.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmstartup.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmmainwidget.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/aboutdata.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/mailserviceimpl.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmcomposereditor.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/composer.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/antispamwizard.o 
<ScottK> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/secondarywindow.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/codecaction.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/codecmanager.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/foldershortcutdialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/mailinglistpropertiesdialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/util.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/messageactions.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/statusbarlabel.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmcomposewin.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.
<ScottK> dir/attachmentcontroller.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/attachmentview.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/archivefolderdialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/searchdescriptionattribute.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/tag.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/tagactionmanager.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/foldershortcutactionmanager.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/addressvalidationjob.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/identitypage.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.
<ScottK> dir/newidentitydialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmsearchmessagemodel.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmsearchfilterproxymodel.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmknotify.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/tagselectdialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/accountconfigorderdialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/identityeditvcarddialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/identityaddvcarddialog.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/attachmentmissingwarning.o 
<ScottK> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/messagetag.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/mailcomposeradaptor.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmailadaptor.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/serviceadaptor.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmailinterface.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/archivemailagentinterface.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/globalsettings_base.o CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/custommimeheader.o /usr/lib/libkmbox.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkmime.so.4.10.0 
<ScottK> /usr/lib/libakonadi-kde.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libakonadi-kmime.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libmessagecore.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libmessagecomposer.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libmessagelist.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libpimcommon.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libmailcommon.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libtemplateparser.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkpimidentities.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkontactinterface.so.4.10.0 -lphonon /usr/lib/libknotifyconfig.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libmailtransport.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkimap.so.4.10
<ScottK> .0 /usr/lib/libkparts.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkresources.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libkleo.so.4.10.0 -lqgpgme -lgpgme++-pthread -lgpgme-pthread -lpthread -lgpg-error ../lib/libksieve.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libksieveui.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libkpgp.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libkdepim.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkio.so.5.10.0 /usr/lib/libsolid.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkpimutils.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkpimtextedit.so.4.10.0 ..
<ScottK> /lib/libmessageviewer.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libakonadi_next.so.4.10.0 -lsoprano ../lib/libniefast_apps.a /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtWebKit.so /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtScript.so -lnepomuk -lsoprano -lnepomukquery /usr/lib/libkprintutils.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libnepomukcore.so.4.10.0.abi1 ../lib/libmessagecomposer.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libtemplateparser.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libmessageviewer.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkmbox.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libkleo.so.4
<ScottK> .10.0 ../lib/libkpgp.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkprintutils.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtWebKit.so ../lib/libmessagecore.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libmailtransport.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libakonadi-kmime.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libkdepim.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libnepomukcore.so.4.10.0.abi1 /usr/lib/libkldap.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkparts.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libpimcommon.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkimap.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libakonadi-
<ScottK> contact.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libakonadi-kde.so.4.10.0 -lphonon /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkresources.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkcalcore.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkpimidentities.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkpimutils.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkpimtextedit.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkmime.so.4.10.0 ../lib/libksieve.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkio.so.5.10.0 /usr/lib/libsolid.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libnepomukutils.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtNetwork.so 
<ScottK> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtXml.so /usr/lib/libnepomuk.so.4.10.0 /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5.10.0 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtGui.so /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtSvg.so /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5.10.0 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtDBus.so -lnepomuk -lsoprano /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQtCore.so -Wl,-rpath,/build/buildd/kdepim-4.9.80/obj-arm-linux-gnueabihf/lib: -Wl,-rpath-link,/build/buildd/kdepim-4.9.80/obj-arm-linux-
<ScottK> gnueabihf/lib 
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmmainwin.o: bad reloc symbol index (0x16f >= 0x15c) for offset 0x164b3 in section `.debug_info'
<ScottK> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmmainwin.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
<ScottK> oops
<ScottK> Anyway, that's kdepim on armhf
<Tm_T> ScottK: you stopped flooding before my slow fingers managed to quiet you =)
 * Tm_T feels old
<ScottK> It was one three line paste.
<ScottK> almost all of it was one line, so you'd have had to be VERY fast
<bulldog98_> ScottK: problem is it conflicts with kinfocenter in the same version
<ScottK> We're installing the same file twice?
<bulldog98_> at least it was an other ppa version of kinfocenter
<bulldog98_> maybe I haven’t seen it correct
<bulldog98_> could you check for that, cause I have to go to university now
<ScottK> bulldog98_: It's past 2AM here and I haven't gone to bed yet, so probably not.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: oh didn’t thought about not being near to UTC :(
<bulldog98_> Riddell: ^
<bulldog98_> hm I’ll have a look for it
<bulldog98_> seems like it’s fixed in bzr
<bulldog98_> it only conflicted with the same package, the ppa5 package
<bulldog98_> Riddell: ^ can you confirm that?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1082288] package libqt4-dbus 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.4 failed to install/upgrade: η υποδιεργασ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082288 (by Andreas Chatziagapiou)
<Riddell> bulldog98_: what what?
<BluesKaj> hi all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082345] dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubunt... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082345 (by Marcin Juszkiewicz)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082394] krunner freezes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082394 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<ScottK> Riddell: I think bulldog98_ was talking about Bug 1082345.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082345 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack): " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082345
<ScottK> Whoever is around with KDE git access, would you please commit http://paste.debian.net/211796/ to kde-workspace.
<ScottK> Fixes FTBFS on arm*
<shadeslayer> what 
<shadeslayer> I wake up and its 10.30 PM
<shadeslayer> wth happened
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you please commit my -workspace FTBFS fix that's pastebinned two lines above your comment in the backscroll?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> just a minute ..
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: upstreamed
<shadeslayer> thanks for the patch :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
 * shadeslayer reviews dragon
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Any thoughts about the kdepim FTBFS on armhf?
 * ScottK has no idea on that one.
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> CMakeFiles/kmailprivate.dir/kmmainwin.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
<shadeslayer> O_O
<ScottK> Repeatable too.
<ScottK> I gave it one speculative retry
<shadeslayer> well ... the only way to figure this one out is by git bisecting
<shadeslayer> and you'll have to start with 4.9.3
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw, I'm not sure if you've noticed this, but I don't see the list-missing output on the archive buildd's
<shadeslayer> but in the pbuilder, the make file gives you the output of list missing
<shadeslayer> ( not the hook )
<ScottK> I noticed in pbuilder
<ScottK> I didn't notice the absence in archive builds.
<shadeslayer> yay, dragon fails on armhf as well
<shadeslayer> ../../../src/app/videoWindow.cpp:728:58: error: no matching function for call to 'qMax(qreal, double)'
<ScottK> How about if you work on pim and I look at that?
 * ScottK is ~done with plasma-addons
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already have a patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380031/
<shadeslayer> making a raring pbuilder on your arm boxen
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380127/
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/c++/4.7/ext/atomicity.h: In function '_Atomic_word __gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(volatile _Atomic_word*, int)':
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/c++/4.7/ext/atomicity.h:48:46: error: '__atomic_fetch_add' was not declared in this scope
<ScottK> Ask doko maybe?
<ScottK> Wait
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Check what compiler you're using.
<shadeslayer> gcc version 4.7.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.2-5ubuntu7) 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/c++
 * shadeslayer looks
<ScottK> Try it without ccache.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> removed ccache from PATH, still has the same error
 * shadeslayer compiles without icecc as well
<shadeslayer> heh, works without icecc+ccache
 * shadeslayer lets the build complete to be sure
 * ScottK commends whoever managed to confirm symbols for analitza on 4.9.98.
<shadeslayer> dragon fixed/uploaded upstream as well
<shadeslayer> ScottK: are you fixing analitza?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Unfortunately the fix is don't build analitzplot on armhf.
<shadeslayer> fun
<ScottK> It's easy enough to do in CMake.
<ScottK> The next question will be what to do about the packages that use the library.
<ScottK> actually ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you please have a look at analitzaplot and verify that it us using GL and not GLES?
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, it uses GL and not GLES
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> read : http://pandorawiki.org/Porting_to_GLES_from_GL#Before_starting
<shadeslayer> and running the script gives me 25 hits
<ScottK> It would be nice to talk to upstream about porting it.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How hard would it be to port.  I'm not sure how much of analitiza will be left when I'm done?
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't know, haven't done any GLES porting tbh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any ideas why debian overrides ark's tests?
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/ark.git;a=blobdiff;f=debian/rules;h=96a88f5a62e039ea61ae9560d9c38975b585c984;hp=74244eb03e09e2924085992fcdda9039333a742e;hb=fcbca18a737cd16341aba34e872d5cf528dabbc9;hpb=fc8120e2bc489626a950357ef9d004db3e7f091a
<shadeslayer> the only reason I can think of is that in order to run the tests you need to introduce a build dep
<shadeslayer> the tests dep on libqjson-dev
<ScottK> Needs some CMake help.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> ?
<ScottK> analitza has "export(TARGETS analitza analitzaplot analitzagui"
<shadeslayer> right
<ScottK> I need to change that so analitzaplot and analitzagui are only exported conditionally
<shadeslayer> hmm ... does CMake export a variable that allows you to tell what architechture it's compiling on?
<shadeslayer> if not, you could pass the arch as an argument to CMake and check it in CMakeLists.txt
<ScottK> I've got variables in CMake I can key off of
<ScottK> HAVE_ANALITZAPLOT and HAVE_ANALITZAGUI
<yofel> shadeslayer: there's CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE, but that's probably too specific here
<shadeslayer> just pass DEB_BUILD_ARCH as an arg to cmake ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: DEB_BUILD_ARCH == CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE (IIRC)
<shadeslayer> then based off that, patch CMakeLists.txt to disable targets for armhf
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer hasn't used CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE ever
<yofel>        CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE
<yofel>               Target architecture library directory name, if detected.
 * shadeslayer checks something
<ScottK> I'm trying to make one CMakeLists.txt that works on all archs.
<ScottK> I got the Open GL and GLU detection working fine.
<ScottK> I just need to work out this last bit about the export.
<yofel> yeah, that'll be the better solution
<shadeslayer> yofel:   SET(CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE "x86_64-linux-gnu")
<shadeslayer> I wonder what CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE evaluates to for armhf
<shadeslayer> because to me, it seems like DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE=x86_64-linux-gnu == CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE
<ScottK> In any case, I'm doing this based on capabilities, not architecture.
<shadeslayer> ah heh :P
<yofel> arm-linux-gnueabihf
<shadeslayer> so it's not DEB_BUILD_ARCH :P
<shadeslayer> anywho, ark, to enable tests or not to enable them
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, what does that evaluate to? (I took that from the raspi assuming it's the same)
<shadeslayer> yofel: DEB_BUILD_ARCH=armhf
<shadeslayer> from the arm farm
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> oh, yeah, my fault
<yofel> CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE==DEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH
<shadeslayer> yeah, that looks about right now that I think about it
<shadeslayer> okay, let's reenable tests for ark
<yofel> *blink* https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123812397/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.jovie_4%3A4.9.80-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> hit rebuild?
<yofel> I did
<yofel> grrrr
<yofel> dch has gotten really annoying
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> gn
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> yofel: Which builder
<yofel> diphda
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jovie/4:4.9.80-0ubuntu1/+build/4007895
<yofel> and kcharselect just failed in the same way on nasl
<ScottK> yofel: Was jovie on nasl too?
<yofel> no, jovie was on diphda
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> haven't retried kcharselect yet: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcharselect/4:4.9.80-0ubuntu1/+build/4007948
<ScottK> I put nasl on manual, so you can retry now.
<yofel> thanks
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea why would someone make dev package Arch: all instead of any?
<ScottK> If it has no arch specfic components
<Quintasan> I was getting a crapton of not-binnmuable-all-depends-any on every maliit dev package
<Quintasan> and the existing packaging used arch:all for dev
<Quintasan> Now I'm only missing copyright and tests
<yofel> I was wondering if we even need to care about that warning as  we have no binNMU's
<Quintasan> I want it in Debian yofel
<yofel> ah
 * Quintasan needs to reread the whole policy since his memory about policy is getting hazy
<yofel> probably better to use any then, as IIRC you either get that ^ warning, or if you use >= the dependency is too weak
<Quintasan> yofel: it also had >=${source:Version} dependency in dev packages :D
<yofel> fun
<Riddell> good evening
<yofel> heya Riddell
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<Quintasan> ScottK: Got time to review that maliit stuff?
<ScottK> Not right now.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Mmkay, will upload to p.u.o and give you link
<ScottK> Anyone know Aleix Pol well enough to go talk to him about making analitzaplot workable without GL so that we can get analitza, kalgebra, and cantor to build  on armhf?
<Quintasan> ScottK: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.93.0-0ubuntu1.dsc <-- if you have time
<Riddell> ScottK: I can talk to him about it
<Quintasan> I do know there is no copyright file
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1082520] Qt Print dialog needs to support Bonjour broadcasting of remote printers @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082520 (by Till Kamppeter)
<Riddell> ScottK: how's 4.9.80 doing?
<ScottK> Making progress.
<Riddell> shall I do kde-l10n or would something else be more worthwhile?
<ScottK> Still lots of packages to do 
<ScottK> Let's still focus on the actual packages.
<ScottK> Also, kdepim has a nasty problem on armhf someone (not me) needs to figure out.
<Riddell> ScottK: packages needing uploading to raring-proposed?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> A few listed on the pad, plus all the ones that haven't been reviewed yet
<Riddell> ScottK: here what I think is needing uploaded, ok if I do them in bulk? http://paste.kde.org/613688/
<ScottK> Riddell: That matches my recollection.  Please make sure you fix the changlog entries.
<Riddell> up they go
<Riddell> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas updated with package list
 * Riddell snoozes
 * ScottK makes note to self:  When looking for the word analitza in the browser don't type the first four letters of the word in the find box and leave it there.  It may be subject to misinterpretation later.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-24
<Riddell> :)
<ScottK> bulldog98_: Fixed the kinfocenter thing.  Thanks.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082345] dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubunt... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082345 (by Marcin Juszkiewicz)
<ScottK> svn://svn.debian.org/python-apps/packages/pymilter-milters/trunk/
<ScottK> oops
<ScottK> Meant to paste http://www.slideshare.net/ggreve/ec-workshop-on-frand-and-open-source
<ScottK> Someone needs to add print-manager to the package list for the kubuntu-automation scripts
<ScottK> afiestas: I tried to rebuild kamoso with the new libs from 4.9.80 and it fails with this error: http://paste.debian.net/211931/ is this something you've fixed already?
<ScottK> kphotoalbum fails too (even the one from debian/experimental)
 * ScottK will file a bug.
<ScottK> That leaves Digikam as the major non-SC package that's entangled with getting all of 4.9.80 from proposed to release.
<ScottK> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310593
<ubottu> KDE bug 310593 in general "Fails to build with libraries for KDE SC 4.10 (i.e. 4.9.80)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> ScottK: add perlkde to that
<shadeslayer> for some reason it's not picking up akonadi
<ScottK> I just uploaded it.
<ScottK> jr did a patch that was in ninjas
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<ScottK> So I think now it's mostly a matter of waiting for powerpc to build.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you wanted to start on the libs package for KDE Games, that would enable people to package a game here and there as they have time.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> the only problem is that I have to leave in another hour or so
 * shadeslayer gives it a go anyway
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Or you could package https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/accessibility/libkdeaccessibilityclient so kmag works better.
<shadeslayer> already started on libkdegames
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Fixed up the package list in kubuntu-automation.
<shadeslayer> question, should I ship private libs with the public libs package or make a separate package called libkdegamesprivate1 and make libkdegames6 depend on that?
 * shadeslayer bundles with public libs for now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd have suggested split.
<ScottK> That's what we did with akonadi, IIRC>
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well ... the do have a separate so version as well
<shadeslayer> I'll have to go in 10 minutes, so initial packaging in lp:~rohangarg/+junk/libkdegames
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+junk/libkdegames
<shadeslayer> primarily stuff like symbols and copyright is left
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082345] dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.80-0ubunt... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082345 (by Marcin Juszkiewicz)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082604] package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082604 (by Alex Buell)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082625] package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082625 (by Christian)
<Riddell> claydoh: able to handle this? http://paste.kde.org/613814/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mparillo> Anybody trying the new beta of KDE SC 4.10 with daily 13.04 Kubuntu Builds? Muon found the update, and after I applied it, I lost some indicator plasmoids on my panel, and the shutdown option was gone from my exit tab on the Kickoff Application Launcher.
<mparillo> I think I am running a pretty generic Kubuntu 13.04 install, accepting all updates, and the only KDE app I am running out of the ordinary was Rekonq 1.3, which I compiled myself.
<shadeslayer> ok, back, resuming libkdegames
<shadeslayer> hmm odd
<shadeslayer> anyone fancy populating debian/copyright for libkdegames? :P
<shadeslayer> this thing has GPL v2 / GPL v2+ / LGPL-2 / LGPL-2+ / Custom license
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> BSD as well
<shadeslayer> I guess the only thing left is Apache and MIT
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I am sure there are far too many
<shadeslayer> well ... those are the major ones :)
<Mamarok> still, for one package? That is just absurd
<shadeslayer> yep
<Mamarok> espceially the v2 you can remove if there already is v2+
<Mamarok> this is redundant
<Mamarok> and the custon license seems like a bad idea
<Mamarok> get in touch with the authors and ask them to sort that out, it just makes no sense at all
<Mamarok> they can ask for help in the eV
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegames/libkdegames/repository/revisions/master/entry/highscore/kscoredialog.h#L7
<Mamarok> that is not even a proper license
<shadeslayer> I agree
<Mamarok> they really should sort that out
<Mamarok> you can't ship a mix like that
<Mamarok> ask in the games mailing list and make then aware that without a proper license the package can't be shipped by distributions
<shadeslayer> since it's a lib, shouldn't it all be under LGPL?
<Mamarok> that is to the authors to solve that, not to you
<Mamarok> but they really have to sort that out, in that stage this is not shipable
<Mamarok> they need to decide on a proper license
<Mamarok> and since I don't know all the other dependencies let them sort that out
 * shadeslayer will email the KDE Games ML then
<Mamarok> yes, copy to kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> ScottK: just to make sure, do we have such weird licenses in the repo? https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegames/libkdegames/repository/revisions/master/entry/highscore/kscoredialog.h#L7
<shadeslayer> hmm I wonder what the older package did
<shadeslayer> this is a fun copyright file to look at
<shadeslayer> it has a email conversation in it
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/kdegames/raring/view/head:/debian/copyright#L325
<Mamarok> oh my
<Mamarok> and why are there copyright headers for card decks in that file? Thy should get legal counsellin, that is just totally absurd
<Mamarok> maybe also remind then that KDE is an associate organisation of the FSFE, so legal counselling is available
<shadeslayer> all this copyright stuff has made me hungry :]
 * Mamarok is eating cake with tea
 * shadeslayer has no idea what's for dinner
<Mamarok> ask?
<shadeslayer> I don't think anything is cooking ... 
 * shadeslayer peeks into the kitchen
<shadeslayer> hmm,  some leftover food from lunch ...
<Mamarok> leftovers are usually yummy
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That license is fine.  It's a BSD license variant.
<Mamarok> ScottK: then it should say so
<ScottK> Mamarok: the literal BSD license can't properly be used by anything but the University of California.
<ScottK> (since part of the text of it is Copyright Regents of the University of California)
<ScottK> So seeing BSDish variants is really quite common.
<Mamarok> ScottK: that I know, but if this is a license then it should say so, with the workd "license"
<Mamarok> word*
<ScottK> Right.  Not arguing it's ideal, just that it's not a problem and not wildly different than a lot of other things.
<Mamarok> still, they should make correct license headers to avoid any ambiguity
<ScottK> When asked, I usually recommend the MIT license over BSD/some BSD variant.
<Mamarok> ScottK: agreed, but the problem still is that they need to word their licenses correctly aka name the license explicitly
<ScottK> I agree that would be better.
<ScottK> There are copyrights in that file that go back to 1998.
<ScottK> I suspect that's where the license comes from.
<Mamarok> it is a giant mess IMO
<ScottK> (such things used to be much more common than they are now)
<ScottK> That would likely make it difficult to change.
<Mamarok> and I bet there is little to no code left from the start, so it makes not much sense
<ScottK> Could be.
<Mamarok> but yes, if people do not adhere to s clear license structure you end up with a mess like that
<Mamarok> s/s/a/
<kubotu> Mamarok meant: "but yea, if people do not adhere to s clear license structure you end up with a mess like that"
<Mamarok> oops
<Mamarok> *a clear license structure
<ScottK> OTOH, it's clearly a free license and compatible with other KDE licenses, so I don't see an actual problem that results from it.
<Mamarok> well, the problem is that the text is ambiguous as it doesn't clearly state the license it is. Mind you, I talk about https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegames/libkdegames/repository/revisions/master/entry/highscore/kscoredialog.h#L7
<ScottK> Permission to use, copy, modify, and distribute this software and its documentation for any purpose and without fee is hereby granted ...
<ScottK> That is sufficient.
<ScottK> None of the following conditions render it non-free.
<ScottK> Mamarok: The actual BSD license doesn't have the word license in it: http://opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php
<Mamarok> well, once usually starts a license header with the name of the license
<Mamarok> one*
<Mamarok> like this: *This program is Free Software: you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the <license name>"
<ScottK> the BSD license really doesn't work that way since there's not just one.
<ScottK> Specifying BSD license might actually cause more confusion.
<ScottK> Would someone else try to rebuild calligra?
<Darkwing> Hey guys. Sorry it's been a while.
<ScottK> We need to rebuiild it against the new kdegraphics libs and I get an unrelated build failure.
<ScottK> Heya Darkwing.
<Darkwing> Hye ScottK. I'm finally stable again. :D
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> hey Darkwing :)
<yofel> ScottK: what variant is that actually? 3-clause?
<ScottK> yofel: http://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause yes
<yofel> k
<Darkwing> just to give an update. I'm finally in school and I finally have a place to stay and steady internet. :)
<Darkwing> So, I'll actually be around for this cycle.
<yofel> good to have you back, we were a bit worried already as you've been absent for a while :)
<Darkwing> Yeah, I was just really stuggling with life issues. 
 * yofel tries to rebuild digikam
<Quintasan> Darkwing: \o/
 * Quintasan pats Darkwing
<Quintasan> Love burndown charts
<Quintasan> I have 2 tasks in a blueprint
<Quintasan> done one and burndown chart says it's 33% done
<Quintasan> :D
<Darkwing> I need to get on board with what happened at UDS :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: You'll need the new digikam. It's in Debian experimental, but it needs to be modified not to use the embedded libs.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll need it for what?
<ScottK> To get something that build.
 * Quintasan doesn't follow
<Quintasan> ScottK: Could you explain it with --verbose? :P
<ScottK> There are API changes in the libs that Digikam uses in 4.9.80
<ScottK> I know our current Digikam won't build with it.
<yofel> meh, true
<yofel> might as well package 3b3 then
<ScottK> The digikam devs also do the kdegraphics libs, so they bundle a copy with Digikam.
<ScottK> Since Debian doesn't have the newer graphics libs, their package uses the embedded libs.  Since we have them now, we'll need to use the system libs.
<Quintasan> ScottK: So you want me to do that?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Someone needs to.
<yofel> Quintasan: feel free to take over bug 1045767 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045767 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 3.0-beta3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045767
<ScottK> We need digikam, calligra, kphotoalbum, and kamoso to build before the 4.9.0 stuff will migrate from proposed.
<ScottK> Riddell: I deleted print-manager off the pad.  I uploaded it last night.
<ScottK> That and the kdepim FTBFS on armhf are the major blockers for being "done" with 4.9.80
<oy> looks like lcms2 is only available in 12.10 :-/
<oy> will there be KDE 4.10 backports for 12.04 ?
 * yofel fixes some more kde-workspace overwrites
<yofel> what the hell is a kinfocenter.install.linux file o.O?
<yofel> that's what's causing the file conflicts in the first place
<yofel> Riddell: did those files show up in list-missing? (as you added them to the other packages for 4.9.80)
<Quintasan> oy: Probably yes
 * yofel out for a while
<yofel> fun, I can't log out anymore after updating to 4.9.80
<yofel> the window never shows up
<yofel> gone for real now
<oy> ok, will prepare for both cases (lcms1 only / + lcms2)
<Riddell> yofel: mm I guess so (guessing without looking at it)
<Riddell> kinfocenter.install.linux is files that only install on linux, not on kfreebsd or any other debian oddity
<yofel> re
<yofel> Riddell: if it did that would be a bug in list-missing though, not your fault
 * yofel didn't do a test build after removing the files
<yofel> Quintasan: are you going to do digikam now or not? If not I might look at it tomorrow, not sure if I'll have enough time though
<Quintasan> yofel: Not today.
<yofel> Quintasan: the bug is still assigned to me, so I would like to have a yes or no answer before we both start working on it...
<yofel> I won't mind if you do it ^^
<yofel> new knotify is nice :)
<Quintasan> yofel: No.
<yofel> ok
<yofel> thanks
<afiestas> ScottK: nope, can you report a bug pls?
<ScottK> afiestas: Will do.  Thanks.
<ScottK> afiestas: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310618
<ubottu> KDE bug 310618 in general "Fails to build with libraries for KDE SC 4.10 (i.e. 4.9.80)" [Major,New]
<mparillo> Are these instructions still current? http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<mparillo> I have successfully compiled and installed reknoq 1.3 but I am getting:  bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dh-make"
<mparillo> In the Starting a Package section.
<Riddell> you'll need to install dh-make
<Riddell> oh and bzr-builddeb
<Riddell> at least if you want to use bzr like that guide suggests, many people don't
<mparillo> Riddell: TY. I already had dh-make installed. Installing bzr-builddeb now. Is there an easier cookbook?
<Riddell> mparillo: well yeah, that I'm not too sure on
<Riddell> this is the debian one http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<Riddell> which doesn't confuse you with bzr stuff that isn't much used
<Riddell> but is a bit long and convoluted
<Riddell> and of course you can ask here or in #ubuntu-motu
<mparillo> Thx, and I do not want to slow you down on the KDE SC 4.10 beta. But, installing builddeb helped me get to the next error message.
<mparillo> bzr dh-make rekonq 1.3 rekonq-1.3.tar.bz2
<mparillo> bzr: ERROR: Either run the command from an existing branch of upstream, or move rekonq aside and a new branch will be created there.
<yofel> mparillo: I don't know what that error means as I don't use bzr for that, but why aren't you basing it off the existing package?
<mparillo> Because I was following the directions like a monkey? 
<mparillo> The existing Rekonq package is 1.1, and I have now compiled 1.3. 
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I wish rekonq the best , but I'm still skeptical 
<yofel> hm, uscan gives me 1.70 :/
<mparillo> 1.70 is the beta for Rekonq 2. I tried it, but it was way too unstable, so I dropped back to 1.3.
 * yofel gives it a try
<yofel> and the new knotify can't handle more text than it's window can display. It just cuts it off
<yofel> kubotu: newversion rekonq 1.70
<mparillo> To see why I think 1.70 is the beta for Rekonq 2, look at the target for taste it now from: http://rekonq.kde.org/
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082738
<yofel> from the verison 1.70 sounds rather like alpha
<yofel> well, the site does say tech preview
<mparillo> 1.70 certainly did not seem very stable enough for me.
<yofel>  Coming stable for xmas...
<yofel> let's see what comes out of it
<yofel> I'll stuff a package into the experimental ppa if someone wants to try it
<yofel> raring should rather get 1.3 so we can backport it
<yofel> mparillo: I can take you through the old-style package update process
<yofel> no idea how that's done with UDD and bzr
<mparillo> Not to sound too ungrateful, but I will be in and out. But I am ready for step 1.
<yofel> rekonq shouldn't take too long
<Riddell> get the tar, ensure it follows the right name pattern, apt-get source rekonq to get the current package, copy over the debian/ directory, dch for a new changelog and debuild to build it
<yofel> <quote Riddell />
<mparillo> OK, now I have tars for both 1.1 and 1.3.  1.1 has the debian/directory (because it was from apt-get source?), but 1.3 does not (because it came from git clone?)
<yofel> mparillo: 1.1 has the debian/ dir because it's from the archive, yes.
<yofel> 1.3 shouldn't be from git, but the unpacked tarball. Which won't have the packaging as that's distribution-specific
<yofel> copy the debian folder from 1.1 over to 1.3 and add a new changelog entry for 1.3
<mparillo> OK, I added a new changelog entry for 1.3 at the top of debian/changelog
<mparillo> but I did it using kate. Was that a mistake. I see upwards Riddell says use dch
<Riddell> doesn't matter but dch will give you the template so you don't have to do any copy and paste
<mparillo> OK, I deleted the 1.3/debian directory, and recopied the 1.1/debian directory.
<mparillo> It seemed to be about the same thing, this time using nano (my choice). Now I use debuild from my rekonq 1.3 directory?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep that'll do the package build
<mparillo> hmm I have a rekonq-1.3.tar.bz2, but debuild was hoping to find rekonq_1.3.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> mparillo: mv is a handy command in these situations :)
<yofel> rename it
<Riddell> packaging is very paticular about the name of the tar
<mparillo> Not only does it need to be named correctly, it needs to be in the parent directory. I suppose my next step is to apt-get install pkg-kde-tools ? It is a build dependency?
<yofel> you can run 'sudo apt-get build-dep rekonq' to get the build-deps for the archive package in one go
<yofel> (i.e. that'll get the build-deps that 1.1 needed)
<Riddell> mparillo: I hope you're taking notes :)
<mparillo> If I succeed, I will try to edit this IRC log. Next time I ask for a cookbook, somebody might suggest I draft one.
<mparillo> Alas, I have far too many fatal errors, even for a pastebin. I guess I have wasted all your time, but thank you both.
<yofel> feel free to put them on paste.ubuntu.com anyway
<mparillo> The errors overflowed my Konsole buffer, but here is the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1383957/
<yofel> mparillo: somehow your rekonq-1.3 folder doesn't match with the tarball contents and you left the build/ folder in it
<yofel> unpack the tar again, copy the debian folder over and try debuild again
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-25
<mparillo> Thank you. I may try again tomorrow.
<claydoh> Riddell: re thqt email about the user who has issues creating an acoount: I am forwarding that to the the other admins. Our security and antispam measures are a bit tough lately due the preponderance of porn and spam links looks like a false positive here.
<shadeslayer> morning
<shadeslayer> hm, no updated kde-wallpapers in quantal?
<shadeslayer> i.e. I don't see a kde-wallpapers 4.9.3 in the kubuntu ppa
<ScottK> Maybe we forgot it.
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer checks ninjas
<shadeslayer> not in ninjas as well, yay
<ScottK> It exists on ftpmaster
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so we forgot it :)
<shadeslayer> it was uploaded to raring
<ScottK> Would you upload it to the PPA then?
<shadeslayer> ofcourse :)
 * ScottK is busy bisecting kdepim
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any luck with KDE PIM?
<ScottK> Since it requires arm builds, it's slow.
<ScottK> Right now I'm making sure I can replicate the failure on the arm box.
<ScottK> I'm also building pim 4.9.3 on one of the other boxes against 4.9.80 to confirm it still builds.
<ScottK> If it doesn't, then that would indicate to me the problem is lower in the stack.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> kde-wallpapers uploaded for 12.10 and 12.04 ...
<ScottK> Great.  Make sure it's on the package list for kubuntu-automation please.
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> where does that branch live though?
<shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<ScottK> yes
<shadeslayer> doesn't kdesc-package-names automagically get all sources?
<mparillo> yofel: I did much better, starting again from scratch, but it looks as if debuild expects a secret key in .gnupg. That is different from the ssh-rsa keys I use in bzr, right?
<ScottK> If it's just for local changes, pass -us -uc and then it won't try to sign the package.
<shadeslayer> btw, let's say 2 packages provide the same file, and will keep providing the same file, but I want the file from Package 2 to be the one always installed, so is declaring something like : Breaks/Replaces: Package1 enough?
<shadeslayer> or when Package 1 get's  updated it'll take over the file again
<ScottK> Are the files interchangeable from an API perspective?
<ScottK> You either need to have the packages conflict or use alternatives.
<shadeslayer> don't provide an API, the file is simply a plasma script to add a new panel
<ScottK> Why can't the file just be dropped from package 1?
<shadeslayer> because upstream ships that file and can't be removed, I want to overwrite that file with my own copy
<shadeslayer> my copy basically adds some customizations to the plasma panel when you do Add Panel > Default Panel
<shadeslayer> from what I understand divert probably fits this better .....
<ScottK> Make your changes a patch to package 1?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. that makes sense as well :P
<ScottK> Possibly
 * shadeslayer was probably over thinking and patching should just work (TM)
<shadeslayer> ok, gtg, cya later in the evening :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: how would a standing exception improve the kdevelop sru speed?
<apachelogger> from what I understand the 4.4.(0/1) update was filed mid-october, uploaded mid-november and tested and released 10 days later
<apachelogger> so really the time from update nomination to upload seems to be the bottleneck there
<apachelogger> oh, on that note
<apachelogger> Riddell: it would be really cool if you could use the boilerplate accepted-into-proposed message ScottK uses
<apachelogger> it is rather accessible to people who do not know anything about SRU
<ScottK> apachelogger: SRU acceptance has been really backed up recently, so that was an unusual delay, but the main point is that we don't normally do point release updates at all without such an exception.
<apachelogger> that was no point release update at all
<apachelogger> it was some-random-beta-to-stable
<apachelogger> which is not covered by a standing exception anyway and alltogether a bit of a special case
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> on a more prominent note: is it only me or is magnet link experience in the 12.10 a bit crappy?
<ScottK> magnet link?
<apachelogger> ScottK: distributed torrent magic
<apachelogger> ScottK: essentially a torrent without centralized server to coordinate peers
<apachelogger> very cloudish thing ^^
<apachelogger> bug 1082604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082604 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kcm_view1394.so', which is also in package kinfocenter 4:4.9.80-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082604
<apachelogger> oh, le fixed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> that kcm leaked all over the place
<apachelogger> wonder how that happened
<apachelogger> which reminds me that we still need some auto testing method for full upgrades
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082604] package kde-workspace-bin 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082604 (by Alex Buell)
<apachelogger> kubotu: remind me to look at pending SRUs in 12 hours
<kubotu> okies!
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082394] krunner freezes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082394 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<mparillo> I did much better packaging rekonq 1.3, starting again from scratch, but it looks as if debuild expects a secret key in .gnupg. That is different from the ssh-rsa keys I use in bzr, right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm partly to blame as well, I should have finished it during UDS, before I went on vacation
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<yofel> mparillo: it needs a pgp key https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything fun on the N7?
<yofel> not really, I trashed my system last week and flashed android back on it for now until I have more time for it
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<yofel> trashed == I had no desktop and no ssh
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> I just realized something, for the last 4 years that I've worked with launchpad, I never bothered to take the tour
<Tm_T> tour?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: https://launchpad.net/+tour/index
<yofel> join the club...
<apachelogger> lol @ bug 1082897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082897 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b-i18n should not depend on k3b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082897
<apachelogger> I do wonder what the deal with that particular meta package is actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have any documentation on the l10n magic yet?
<apachelogger> so the langpack stuff is of supreme madness
<apachelogger> language-pack-kde-de deps language-pack-de deps language-pack-de-base recommends firefox-l10n
 * apachelogger leaves for train
<shadeslayer> yofel: you'd think that it'd be one of the first few things you'd look into, but nope :P
<shadeslayer> did someone get around to fixing kubuntu-active ? ^_^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am reasonable certain there was not much of a tour 4 years ago :P
<shadeslayer> /maybe/
<shadeslayer> bugs here, bugs there, bugs everywhere \o/
<ScottK> Local build of kdepim 4.9.80 succeeded overnight where it failed before, so maybe that was a compiler bug.  Just hit retry.
<ScottK> Who's working on Digikam?
 * ScottK tries a Calligra snapshot to see if it builds ...
<genii-around> Is anyone around from kubuntuforums? We have a Russian user in #k-offtopic thinking he is banned from there for some reason since he gets 503 errors. I'm not sure how to help him.
<ScottK> claydoh ^^^
<ScottK> genii-around: claydoh or SteveRiley are probably your most likely candidates.
<genii-around> ScottK: Thanks for pinging them for me !
<ScottK> No problem.
<apachelogger> ScottK: isn't there a digikam sru in precise-proposed?
<ScottK> Is there?
<apachelogger> well, there should be :P
<apachelogger> unless I forgot to upload
<ScottK> What we really need is the new Digikam release in raring-proposed.
<apachelogger> I thought yofel was on that
<apachelogger> [ubuntu/precise-proposed] digikam 4:2.5.0-1ubuntu2.1 (Waiting for approval)
<ScottK> So there is.
<ScottK> Looking.
 * ScottK too (re yofel)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are these digikam icons upstream now?
<yofel> I tried to but was distraced by other things. It's open for anyone now as I won't have time during the week
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<apachelogger> have been for quite a while
<apachelogger> we just did not update the install appropriately
<ScottK> apachelogger: According to Bug #781728 it needs fixing in quantal too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781728 in digikam (Ubuntu Precise) "digikam icon does not scale in unity (Ubuntu 11.04)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781728
<ScottK> Actually both the bugs say that.
<apachelogger> yeah that is WIP
<apachelogger> also that problem warrants discussion in general as it makes SRUs scale by n
<ScottK> Also it needs fixing in raring apparently too.
<ScottK> So get yofel to finish digikam and upload quantal and I'll accept both quantal and precise.
<apachelogger> madness I say
<apachelogger> <- pissed off with SRUs again
<yofel> as I just said, unless you plan to do that next weekend someone else will have to do it
 * apachelogger has a headache for some reason :(
<Quintasan> Well, time for some copyright fun
<apachelogger> someone blog for me
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> a lot of UDS blog posts
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> oh, no, actually not
<Quintasan> lawl
<Quintasan> Yeah, I was supposed to publish something
<Quintasan> damn it
<Quintasan> forgot to do it
<apachelogger> I explicititly remember shadeslayer being all proud about having written something and then trying to snitch on Quintasan for not even wanting to write something
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I do have a draft but I needed some pictures, now that I remember Riddell posted our team photo I will go through the draft and publish it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I also remember shadeslayer stating that he wrote " ".
<apachelogger> you must understand... he went on vacation and apparently hitting publish counts as work :P
 * apachelogger gets to do 2 SRUs tomorrow \\o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, btw, ever thought of testdrive for SRU testing?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Publish button on a blank blog post? Seems like something is broken by desgin.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: empty pages can be art
<apachelogger> or a creative way of stating that you are left without words ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you implying that empty post on planet looks artistic?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not on planet
<apachelogger> generally though it can
<Quintasan> Then there is little merit in publishing it :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not really.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: neither in publishing weird hello world apps in C ... yet people do that
<ScottK> If it makes people ponder what was supposed to be there, maybe that is enough.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I explictly stated there is nothing worth mentioning in that git repository :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: picture it ... Subject: Launchpad? Content: null
<ScottK> In CMake land, are false and FALSE the same thing?
<Quintasan> I do believe I even wrote that the whole repository is an excuse to learn git
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: also OFF is the same
<apachelogger> possibly even more
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: writting stuff upper case is the nice way to do it though
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That Launchpad thing, isn't that the default output on any query?
 * apachelogger has typing problems :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, it goes oooooops
<ScottK> We have -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false in the configure line for kde4libs in debian/rules and yet it is enabled.
<Quintasan> I thought it goes booooooom
<ScottK> This is why Calligra is fubar.
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> maybe it changed
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try FALSE and see what happens.
<apachelogger> case should not matter unless KDE's cmake magic sets it to be case sensitive
<ScottK> No idea.
<apachelogger> i.e. for phonon with more or less default cmake FALSE == false == OFF == off
<ScottK> That or tsdgeos made it unoverideable somehow.
<apachelogger> that'd be fun ^^
 * apachelogger also needs to try testdrive for SRU tomorrow
<apachelogger> seems like a worthwhile thingy since you can easily get your hands on any release
<ScottK> KDE4_BUILD_TESTS is "ON", so I'm going to try "OFF".
<Quintasan> haha
<Quintasan> genii-around: Same here, I get 403 FORBIDDEN
<Quintasan> claydoh: Why did you ban me T_T
<genii-around> Hm
<Quintasan> claydoh: http://imgur.com/cqa2w
<genii-around> Interesting.
<Quintasan> ScottK, Riddell, apachelogger: Is there anything else worth mentioning in my blog post apart form Qt 5 when it comes to packaging part?
<Quintasan> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-development
<Quintasan> [kubuntu-dev] eat lunch: DONE
<Quintasan> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-18
<apachelogger> where the hell does stripes wallpaper on saucy come from again
<apachelogger> for 3 releases I had to remove that crap thing
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6435196/
<apachelogger> it's a fing joke that's what this is
 * apachelogger ponders when to attend the BSP
<apachelogger> I am too stupid to use bzr for development
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1252243] QLocale day of the week not translated on qt application @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1252243 (by Giulian Gonçalves Vivan)
<jussi> hrm, which was the kde connect version that was fixed/updated to workwith what is in the android store? 
<Peace-> someone can help me with tooltip.ccp ? this fucking ffplay die before it play something on video instead on audio it works :( 
<Peace-> i am trying to patch dolphin to play audio when the mouse is hovering an audio file 
<Peace-> or video 
<Peace-> here the tooltip.cpp http://paste.kde.org/p39ac1826
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer_: are you guys responsible for the cmake packaging?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: kind of
<apachelogger> as in: no one else is ;)
<tsdgeos> can i ask for cmake 2.8.12.1 in trusty?
<tsdgeos> the current 2.8.12 has a nasty regression in moc definition handling
<tsdgeos> which by the looks of the git log got fixed in 2.8.12.1
<tsdgeos>     Merge branch 'fix-automoc-compile-definitions' into release
<tsdgeos> :D
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage cmake 2.8.12.1
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion cmake 2.8.12.1
<kubotu> Package cmake already exists!
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1252259
<apachelogger> kubotu: is lunchpad being slow or is it you :P
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> and why isn't it here?
<tsdgeos> stuck in rpoposed?
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<tsdgeos> ah
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: not uploaded yet, need to do patch review
<tsdgeos> sure, no worries, tx
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: uploaded to proposed
<apachelogger> yofel: neon has no plasma-nm?
<yofel> possibly
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/plasma-nm-ubuntu/".
<apachelogger> at least
<apachelogger> it has libnm-qt though ^^
<yofel> those were used by the nm 1.0 branch before it was renamed
<yofel> libnm and libmm
<yofel> although libmm doesn't build because mm is too old IIRC
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> looking into neon5 nms
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-nm/".
<apachelogger> :@
<yofel> hm, debian experimental has mm 0.7.991. IIRC libmm wants 0.8
<starbuck11> Riddell: http://wire.kubuntu.org/ online
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: awesome, tx
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: np
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, I think we'll need another script .... qtwebkit takes like 3 hours to build, I really do not want that daily
<yofel> apachelogger: daily? That last built on 2013-07-31 as it never changes
<yofel> so I don't think leaving it enabled is a big deal
<apachelogger> yofel: built on request
<apachelogger> it changes all the time, we just didn't request a build xD
<apachelogger> which is bad
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> maybe we should move it to qt5 after all
<apachelogger> but in the meantime I'll probably enhance autobuild in the syncer repo to support more sporadic builds of !daily recipes
<apachelogger> such that we can have qtwebkit build once a week, the day after qt5
<yofel> hm, from the git log it doesn't seem to change that often
<yofel> maybe twice a week on average
<yofel> hm, ok, hard to say, the commit history is a mess
<apachelogger> it's not, the weird bzr import stuff is :P
 * yofel checked qt5 git
<apachelogger> at any rate... 2 times a week is still too often
<apachelogger> yofel: also note that we are now on stable which supposedly sees less change
<yofel> if you say so..
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<apachelogger> yofel: point being... if we build it daily while qt5 is weekly we could run into silly bugs
<apachelogger> so the closer we align the two the better
<yofel> well, true
<apachelogger> yofel: also sebas suggested we (bluesystems) should build a live ISO with neon5 ... so that will also appear at some point in the next couple of weeks \o/
<yofel> we still have that kvm image generation setup for neon4 running, might make sense to do that for neon5
<yofel> vmbuilder is a mess though with it being umaintained
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> will have to wait for shadeslayer_'s input anyway
<apachelogger> he messed with that sort of business some time ago, so I am sure he has an opinion
<apachelogger> yofel: generally speaking creating images for kvm is not that hard though
<apachelogger> even without vmbuilder xD
<yofel> sure, except that it's not automatic then :P
<soee> hi, hows the work with 4.12 betas going ? :)
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156843411/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.project-neon5-qtwebkit_0.0.git20131118.r234~92e8d60.neon7~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> I cannot tell you how much I hate qtwebkit
<apachelogger> yofel: can be automized :P
<yofel> how?
<apachelogger> scripting? :P
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: awesome, problem gone _-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<yofel> apachelogger: I would prefer not to re-invent vmbuilder ;P
<apachelogger> well, if vmbuilder is not maintained we might as well :P
<apachelogger> it's like 100 sloc of bash I reckon
<apachelogger> yofel: http://git.exherbo.org/exherbo.git/tree/scripts/create-kvm-image 300 with argument handling :P
<yofel> oh, that's cool ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327543
<ubottu> KDE bug 327543 in general "No longer can restart, reboot or log off via applications kickoff launcher" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> ALERT ALERT ALERT
<shadeslayer_> o_o
<parad1se> Riddell: How its going with the staging of kde-runtime? Do I have to do something or can do?
<Riddell> parad1se: pardon?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still in Barcelona?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or did you leave? :)
<parad1se> Riddell: I mean Bug #1071453
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've abandoned you for sunny scotland
<shadeslayer> that sounds like an oxymoron
<shadeslayer> it started raining here :(
<Riddell> parad1se: looks like everything is good, it needs a week for testing before it's allowed to go in
<Riddell> parad1se: that will be tomorrow so you can politely poke a ~ubuntu-sru member to move it to updates tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> how can I propose a package to be in the default future Kubuntu versions?
<parad1se> Riddell: OK. Thanks for the information and thanks for the help!
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: just send a suggestion on kubuntu-devel
<ovidiu-florin> on the mail list? or will the IRC be enough?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> ML please
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: sorry for the MIA in this weekend
<ovidiu-florin> would you have time to continue now?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: sure
<ovidiu-florin> ok, great
<ovidiu-florin> let me set up this computer with pbuilder
<ovidiu-florin> the ~/.pbuilderrc template you gave me is no longer in the KDE pastebin
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: can you please give me another one?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p8f76d589
<shadeslayer> do you still have that other paste from paste.ubuntu.com?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I'm on the work computer, so I'll do all this in a virtual machine, is that ok?
<genii> Please add to Muon wishlist: handling for apt://packagename links from https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> genii: file a bug on KDE Bugzilla for that
<shadeslayer> and send me a link
<shadeslayer> I might be able to look at it next month
<genii> shadeslayer: Will do
<genii> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327778
<ubottu> KDE bug 327778 in muon "Any application selected at the Ubuntu Apps URL cannot be installed" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> thx
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: sorry for the delay, this computer is super slow
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: question, meanwhile: you've said: ## Visit https://launchpad.net/~LP_USER_NAME/+archivesubscriptions and find the correct line to put in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadeslayer> yes
<ovidiu-florin> that means the kubuntu ninja links, right?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I've tried that, and it gave me an error, that it cannot access the server
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try again on the VM
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: make sure you have ca-certificates installed
<shadeslayer> inside pbuilder
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I can't find anything about certificates in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yeah, it's a new deop
<shadeslayer> *dep
<shadeslayer> it was installed earlier I think
<shadeslayer> but now you need to install it by hand
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: what's the command to branch kubuntu-automation?
<ovidiu-florin> found it
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you find your power cable?
<shadeslayer> how much would anyone mind if I committed unsorted install files?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That makes it a real PITA later to tell if the files have changed.
<shadeslayer> how so?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^ I sorted them anyway, but why would this be an issue?
 * Sick_Rimmit Appears from the mist
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: o/
<Sick_Rimmit> So I've been way busy over the summer with Family stuff, but am ready to put some more time back into Kubuntu.
<Sick_Rimmit> Testing, and Docs seems like a good place to start.
<Sick_Rimmit> Certainly happy to help with the Docs and Wiki stuff.
<lordievader> :)
<Quintasan> yay
<Quintasan> more doc people
<sgclark> I am also here for docs
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: are you around?
<Sick_Rimmit> Also when I saw Scarlett was looking to get involved too, it's seemed like a good time to buddy up with someone else who was trying to find their way in too
<Sick_Rimmit> Kettle's calling beb
<Sick_Rimmit> brb
<ScottK> shadeslayer: When you look at a .install file and try to find if a file is listed in it already, it's much easier if they are in order.
<ScottK> Also makes for better diffs later.
<shadeslayer> ack
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: the chroot does not keep installed packages
<ovidiu-florin> I logged back in today and emacs is no longer installed
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you need --save-after-login
<shadeslayer> when logging in
<shadeslayer> that will save any changes you make
<ovidiu-florin> I used it
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: it logs me in as root but $HOME is set as my user
<Quintasan> it sometimes bugs up
<Quintasan> make sure you're doing --login --save-after-login
<Quintasan> try it again
 * Sick_Rimmit Returns with Hot Chocolate
<ovidiu-florin> hmmmmm... chocolate
<ovidiu-florin> this is what I use: sudo -E DIST=trusty ARCH=amd64 pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<ovidiu-florin> it printed this: W: no hooks of type F found -- ignoring
<ovidiu-florin> what does it mean?
<shadeslayer> warning that it couldn't find a hook of type F ?
<ovidiu-florin> what is type F?
<shadeslayer> A is pre pbuilder , B is right after it's unpacked etc etc
<shadeslayer> F is probably before it's detroyed
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you can irgnore that, if you're curious, the different types of hooks are documented in the pbuilder manpage under --hookdir
<yofel> *ignore
<ovidiu-florin> I'm unfamilliar with this:
<ovidiu-florin> # apt-get update
<ovidiu-florin> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<yofel> disable the https ppa url, install apt-transport-https and ca-certificates, enable it again
<ovidiu-florin> W: GPG error: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B2XXXXXXX
<yofel> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0945A8E2
<ovidiu-florin> yaaay, no errors :)
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: Thank you for your post to the list about the Wiki's I'm up to speed now.
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: No problem, that was the goal ;)
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.kde.org/ppkjlxm80/fs0azb
<shadeslayer> -> dinner
<shadeslayer> ttyl
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you need to install pkg-kde-tools. If you always want to be on the safe side make sure you don't have any unmet build-deps like in line 2
<yofel> though in this case, pkg-kde-tools will suffice
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: this is on my host right?
<yofel> right
<ovidiu-florin> I've installed the dependencies, but I'm not sure what's hapening now
<ovidiu-florin> it seems like it's installing lots of things
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm not sure where it installes them
<yofel> right, what pbuilder does is take the base chroot that it created before, installs all build-deps in there, then tries to build the package
<yofel> it does that in /var/cache/pbuilder/build/$PBUILDER_PID/ by default
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaam
<ovidiu-florin> and does it publish the result somwhere?
<ovidiu-florin> somewhere*
<yofel> it should be in /var/cache/pbuilder/$DIST-$ARCH/result/
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so this won't affect http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html ?
<yofel> what you do locally doesn't affect it at all. That page is generated from the PPA build logs
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> kdepim done finally
<ovidiu-florin> then how can I make my work be usefull?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: give us access to a package with your modifications, or better: push a bzr branch with your changes that we can merge
<yofel> as we generate the packages from bzr anyway
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think he has access to ninjas
<ovidiu-florin> I do
<shadeslayer> so he can upload to ninjas
<shadeslayer> and push a branch
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm not sure how to do all this
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still learning
<yofel> oh I see, he's a team member, that makes things easier :)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ok, how we update the ppa packages is roughly like this:
<shadeslayer> kdepim uploaded \o/
<shadeslayer> I can go to sleep now :P
<yofel> get the branch: kbzr branch konsole
<yofel> cd konsole
<yofel> edit what's needed and edit changelog
<yofel> commit
<yofel> run bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2 (or higher)
<yofel> where bzr-buildpacakge-ppa is from kubuntu-automation
<yofel> then you have a source.changes that you can then dput to ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
 * apachelogger stumbles in
<yofel> now you would push your changes to the branch, but as you need to be a kubuntu-member to do that, please push to a new branch owned by you and give us the url so we can merge
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain apachelogger.
<apachelogger> yofel: so it appears there's bug squishing scheduled for friday evening?
<apachelogger> <- still wondering when to go to munich
<yofel> I'm not sure. Theoretically the bugsquashing session lasts the whole weekend, but it's not like we'll do that all the time. Maybe come on saturday? 
<apachelogger> well, if we schedule drinks for friday evening I could also come friday :P
<shadeslayer> or you could come for the entirety of it xD
<yofel> +1
<apachelogger> madness
<ovidiu-florin> I'm looking forward to meeting you guys
<apachelogger> do I need to bring a computing device?
<shadeslayer> yes, and your computer and a sonic screwdriver don't count
<shadeslayer> er, s/computer/phone/
<apachelogger> meh
<debfx> an abacus should be enough
<apachelogger> goody
<apachelogger> then I can do what I always do, muse on the meaning of life and why we can't have nice things
<apachelogger> spoiler alert: the answer is 42
<debfx> are you going to show us how to calculate that answer on your abacus? :)
<apachelogger> I can do that, though I am not sure everyone is familiar with how to use an abacus, so the intro may take up too much time :P
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed nighty night
<apachelogger> good night
<Sick_Rimmit> So I just joined Trello, but I can't seem to see how I join the Kubuntu board
<sgclark> same ^^
<yofel> what's your names on trello?
<sgclark> scarlettclark1
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh its ricktimmis
<yofel> added
<sgclark> thank you
<Sick_Rimmit> That's brilliant thank you
<yofel> and added you to the docs board
<Sick_Rimmit> Saw that come in as I was looking at what needs doing there. Thanks again
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I'm getting somewhere now.
<Sick_Rimmit> I've got me logins sorted on the wiki, and Trello. Will continue further tomorrow, thanks to sgclark lordievader and yofel for assisting.
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm going to wrap it up for this evening. ttfn
<sgclark> have a good night!
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: catch you tomorrow perhaps, good night.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I found my power cable in amongst my stuff thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-19
<valorie> Riddell: how about linking to http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2013/10/kubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-review.html for the wire?
<valorie> sgclark: our biggest need, besides what you said on the list, is our installation section, which is stopped cold for lack of someone with enough knowledge to write it
<valorie> Riddell: another good one is http://techlorebyigor.blogspot.com/2013/10/kubuntu-1310-is-for-keeps.html
<sgclark> valorie: ok, I wuill take a look
<valorie> cool
<valorie> aaron commented out the link to it in the main docs
<valorie> but the link is still there
<valorie> in the source
<sgclark> kk
 * valorie has not been very active in writing and editing since the release
<sgclark> valorie: sorry, I have looked at the source for all that I can see and not seeing any installation except standalone packages
<yottabit> sorry to x-post, but i think the question is more appropriate here
<yottabit> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/
<yottabit> the patch should already be in the .deb files, right?
<ScottK> yottabit: You probably want #ubuntu-kernel.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> hrm.... interesting... http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.html
<lordievader> jussi: Wow 45 bytes. That is pretty neat.
<jussi> lordievader: yeah, now thats optimisation :D
<lordievader> Extreme optimisation.
<Peace-> hey guys why installing opencv-dev then i got even this nvidia-319-updates ?
<Peace-> i was compiling ffmpeg and i wanted to test libopencv library for compilation but let me understand why it install nvidia stuff ? 
<Peace-> then i got this 
<Peace-> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.12.0-999-generic is not supported
<Peace-> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.12.0-999-generic (x86_64)
<Peace-> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-319-updates/319.60/build/make.log for more information.
<Peace-> apachelogger: are you there ?
<Peace-> apachelogger: i need to ask you something about phonon 
<shadeslayer> Peace-: please ask the X people
<shadeslayer> does anyone have a mirror of MoDaX's copyright-helper script?
<Riddell> valorie: do you want an account on kubuntu wire?
<shadeslayer> Thoughts on naming the libkomparediff2 package? lintian says W: libkomparediff2: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkomparediff2-4
<shadeslayer> if I just use libkomparediff2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: has the soname changed?
<Riddell> or is it a new lib?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new lib
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-munich-rejected-steve-ballmer-and-kicked-microsoft-out-of-the-city/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkomparediff2-4 is probably right then, I take it the file is called libkomparediff2.so.4 ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> so libkomparediff2-4 is a valid package name?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> and the dev package would be libkomparediff2-4-dev ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no need to have the soname in the dev, just libkomparediff2-dev
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> Peace-: what's up?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "major customizations" also known as KDE :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to put that as the first post on kubuntu wire or shall I?
<shadeslayer> Go ahead
<shadeslayer> what's the URL ?
<Riddell> http://wire.kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> though why do we need something separate from Planet ubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll subscribe it to planet ubuntu and planet kde
<Riddell> it could be used to post the sort of links valorie pasted last night, reviews of kubuntu etc
<Riddell> it might not work, just an experiment
<jussi> oooh, someone listened to me!!! :ED
<Riddell> sgclark: hi!
<Riddell> anyoe taking part in UDS sessions today? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/2013-11-19/
<shadeslayer> mmmm bad bad timing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what is?
<shadeslayer> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/
<shadeslayer> ^^ Dinner time for me
<Riddell> ScottK should be able to go to that
<shadeslayer> and I'll be super sleepy
<Riddell> delay your dinner?
<shadeslayer> or pre pone it, sure
<shadeslayer> I can attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21981/community-1311-quality-defining-workflows/
<shadeslayer> nothing else seems to be of particular interest to us today
<Peace-> apachelogger:i have modified a little tooltipmanager.cpp on dolphin to make a video audio preview in this way .... https://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/somescripts/ffplaykpreview/tooltipmanager.cpp?spec=svn3a23a62550aa7e545fe4ada4a5e1413f1a9a3575&r=3a23a62550aa7e545fe4ada4a5e1413f1a9a3575  listen do you know how to do this stuff with phonon instead ? 
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fperier%2Fphononthumbs.git
<Peace-> apachelogger:  but it plays video ?
<Peace-> apachelogger: i mean this stuff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSnQb3BAeM
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nothing else in UDS seems to be of interest
<apachelogger> Peace-: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/phonon/class_phonon_1_1_video_player.html
<Peace-> apachelogger: mm i could spend sometime in that page right but if you have time ... :D
<apachelogger> time for what? I am not writing the code for you :P
<Peace-> apachelogger: anyway tx for the info
<Peace-> apachelogger: hahah i knew it :P
<Peace-> apachelogger: another thing ... i was compiling ffmpeg and i have done this ....  opencv-dev  it install even this package  nvidia-319-updates  , now i have an ati and you get fucked up because opengl doesn't work then with radeon and if i am not wrong it's nvidia-319-updates  that creates the problem 
<Peace-> is that normal ?
<apachelogger> maybe
<Peace-> i mean that installing libopencv.dev you get nvidia stuff?
<apachelogger> I know that the binary blob drivers divert the libopengl to an own implementation
<apachelogger> which is not compatible with one another
<apachelogger> Peace-: dunno about the installing, seems a bit silly though
<Peace-> anyway on configure , ffmpeg you get   --enable-libopencv       enable video filtering via libopencv [no]
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> Does anyone know if there's a minimum Qt5 version needed for KF5 stuff we might target this cycle?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 5.2
<Peace-> btw this works on kde 4.11.2 OpenDocument Thumbnail plugin
<Peace-> isn't the package on kubutnu ?
<Peace-> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=110864
<ronnoc> Peace-: If not, you could package it :)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i could yes
<Peace-> but i am not an ufficial dev of kubutnu 
<ronnoc> Shows available here for current release: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/kde-thumbnailer-openoffice
<jussi> Peace-: since when did you need to be an official dev to package stuff?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Peace-> ahh
<Peace-> jussi: i imaged that you can only package if you are a member of kububuntu team 
<jussi> Peace-: no, anything you do will be reviewed by them, but the actual work can be done by anyone. How do you think those people got to be on the team?
<Peace-> i dunno really your stuff 
<Peace-> i thought that was in that  way 
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=63 How Munich Rejected Steve Ballmer and Kicked Microsoft out of the City 
<jussi> naice
<mamarley> Haha, the KDE 2.x screenshot :)
<mamarley> Or is that earlier 3.x?
 * mamarley didn't use it back then and therefore doesn't know for sure.
<Riddell> apachelogger: added you on https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/11/de/Munich
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> it seems kde 2 
<Peace-> ronnoc: tx man it was there 
<shadeslayer> yofel: 4.11.3 seems to have built in ninjas?
<jussi> right, Im out. laters all. 
<yofel> shadeslayer: right.. raring should be copied. It's not tested but should work fine. Precise had some build failure that I never get to fixing. Could you maybe look at it?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy < doesn't look like all the packages?
<shadeslayer> maybe it's just me ...
<yofel> hm, ninjas doesn't have more though?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster:~/stable/4.11.3/src$ ls -l | wc -l
<shadeslayer> 167
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy < 56
<ronnoc> Peace-: :)
<Peace-> it's that has changed name 
<Peace-> and so i was not to able to find it xD
<Peace-> no it's that i am blind xD
<Peace-> apt-cache search thumbnailer | grep -i kde   give the openoffice too 
<Peace-> too bad :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: so yeah, I think stuff is missing
<yofel> shadeslayer: you do know that our scripts have a diff check?
<shadeslayer> I am not sure I follow
<yofel> if pkg(4.11.2) == pkg(4.11.3) then no update
<yofel> so we had 55 differences
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> I keep forgetting that :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ Since 4.11.3 is done for saucy, maybe you could do the SRU upload for it?
<shadeslayer> libkomparediff2 packaged
<soee> 4.12 beta ready ? :)
<shadeslayer> IMHO Major work is done, the trivial stuff to do is left http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<ovidiu-florin> Can we do something to detect slow computers and alter the System Settings to better suit them?
<ovidiu-florin> many people give up on kubuntu because they think it's slow (one their crappy computer)
<ovidiu-florin> can I write a script that detects system hardware and alters the KDE settings acordingly?
<sgclark> seems to me it should be possible, and good idea. kinda like gnome fallback mode
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know about that
<ovidiu-florin> but there are a few settings that can be changed to make KDE faster
<ovidiu-florin> is a python script ok for this?
<ovidiu-florin> I say this suspecting that settings are stored in text files
<shadeslayer> how do you plan on detecting if a system is slow?
<ovidiu-florin> single core CPU and under 2 GB of RAM
<shadeslayer> :<
<shadeslayer> yofel: care to look at kdepim-runtime? it builds fine in a pbuilder but fails on Launchpad
<shadeslayer>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/akonadi2xml', which is also in package kdepim-runtime 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> my log http://paste.kde.org/p6c3bab39
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Ideas on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5222727
<shadeslayer> because I /think/ I've properly Break/Replace'd it
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs/revision/295
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ohhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> EPOCH!
<Riddell> what's epoched?
<Riddell> oh you missed the 4: epoch?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> that won't work :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, I have no clue how I missed that :/
<shadeslayer> seem to doing that alot of that lately
<shadeslayer> also, fixed in ninjas
<Riddell> easily done
 * genii makes more coffee and slides shadeslayer a large mug
<shadeslayer> mmm coffee
 * yofel wonders what's up with his virtuoso db that kills it
<yofel> several times a day it gets stuck with 100%CPU and freezes anything that uses nepomuk (i.e. most of kde) until I SIGKILL it :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on where to put usr/lib/libakonadi-xml.so.4.12.0
<yofel> libakonadi-xml4 ?
<yofel> if it has an SONAME
<shadeslayer> no such package, so have to make a new one
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> kdepimlibs is still screwed
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: is that a bad way to determine if a computer has low specs?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You might use sysbench for this. Shortbenchmark to measure the performance of the cpu.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: this adds aditional software to the ISO
<ovidiu-florin> I proposed a python script because it's light and small
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: True. How are you going to determine the low spec?
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking of something simple: if the CPU has only one core and it's frequency is below 3 Ghz, the RAM is below 2 GB and the Video board has less than 256 MB RAM.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Sounds simple enough ;)
<ovidiu-florin> the problem will be what and how to change the default settings
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<Sick_Rimmit> I notice in the Docs on Testing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Kubuntu/Introduction It suggests using Rsync. Is there any reason we are not advising folks to use Testdrive ?
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Zsync is usually used to download images. Especially for the alpha/beta/RC iso's, zscync will only download the changed bits of the iso :)
<yofel> rsync does the same, just without compression by default
<yofel> IMO recommending testdrive makes sense
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: OK.. just wondering whether it would benefit noobs like me if we presented Testdrive in the Wiki first, perhaps leaving the Rsync stuff as a Other ideas section
<Noskcaj> Mind if i merge libqtgtl 0.9.3 from upstream?
<Riddell> yo
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the gossip?
<ScottK> Ubuntu Touch wants Qt 5.2 for trusty and so does KF5, so it's all good.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah want 5.2 but wouldn't be dead if it didn't happen is about right, we want the latest and greatest for KF5
<ScottK> Turns out they're after the same, so no worries.
<Riddell> ScottK: any other issues?  did you tut about packaging private headers or not sending patches upstream?
<ScottK> I'd like to have some kind of patch tracker we share with them so we can keep track of what's upstreamed already and not.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I actually screwed up the TZ math and missed it, but based on what I put in the blueprinted, slangasek did a great job voicing our concerns.
<ScottK> Riddell: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/
<ScottK> Back later.
<ovidiu-florin> does anyone else have a better idea on how to detect the total video memory? here is my script so far: http://owncloud.geekaliens.com/public.php?service=files&t=d1e83e58d8e63c0fdbdb0f9c1ae0a016
<yofel> rather than figuring out what's a "low spec" system - what would you do to reduce the load? We already had kubuntu-low-fat-settings and it was removed because the end result wasn't that great
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: first of all System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced -> Keep window thumbnails -> Never
<ovidiu-florin> I saw major speed improvments when doing this
<ovidiu-florin> also disable all effects
<ovidiu-florin> this is the first thing I do myself
<yofel> that can end up being rather ugly - and disabling blur causes redability issues with the default plasma theme
<ovidiu-florin> after that, disable nepomuk ( I don't like this, but if it's necessary, I'll do it)
<ovidiu-florin> then disable just some effects
<yofel> nepomuk does practically nothing on a clean system
<yofel> sure, it gets heavy over time, but kde without nepomuk ranges from "no fun" to "pain"
<ovidiu-florin> there are also some interesting things here: https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Speeding_up_KDE
<Blizzz> yofel: i also switched of Nepomuk, it's horrible
<Blizzz> +f
<yofel> sure, you can turn it off. And I've got issues with it all the time, but without it kmail is plain annoying
<ovidiu-florin> I agree
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I'd rather not turn it off
<Blizzz> yofel: with or without nepomuk, it is horrible too, most unfortunately :-/
<yofel> well, it's usable, kinda
<Blizzz> no, it's not
<Blizzz> i really tried
<Blizzz> really really tried
<Blizzz> folder contents are incomplete,  takes  ages to load, calendar and contacts (caldav and carddav) disappearing all the time, nepomuk feeder goes nuts 
<Blizzz> without all this, my battery life time is doubled!
<Blizzz> oh, when the calendar is there half of the time you cannot edit it
<Blizzz> that's far from usable
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're welcome.  what for?
<apachelogger> Riddell: adding me to the wiki
<Riddell> oh cool, do double check I got the details right
<apachelogger> I totally followed your details :P
<apachelogger> going to arrive friday, leaving sunday evening :P
<Riddell> yay, dr who nerd out on saturday!
<apachelogger> #savetheday
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: dr who 50th anniversary on saturday evening!
<Riddell> it's going to be awesome!
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: was the qt uds thing yet?
<sgclark> agreed
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm guessing that's a show/movie
<apachelogger> :O
 * ovidiu-florin hasn't googled that yet
<apachelogger> somehow I am behind on every todo list I have in every project I work on
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's only the most popular and awesome tv show ever!
<apachelogger> *EVER*
<ovidiu-florin> I know what Dr. Who is
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't know about the aniversary
<ovidiu-florin> what's going to happen then
<Riddell> there will be a forgotten War Doctor!
 * sgclark agrees
<Riddell> sgclark!
<apachelogger> *FORGOTTEN*
<apachelogger> ^ surprising it doesn't happen more often what with time travael and everything
<maco> ovidiu-florin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U3jrS-uhuo here, this takes place after the 1996 movie and is the prequel to the anniversary special
<maco> it takes place during the Time War
<apachelogger> *TIME WAR*
<ovidiu-florin> what did I just watch?
<apachelogger> What is porn?
<maco> if what i linked, then you watched Paul McGann, the 8th Doctor from the 1996 movie, regenerate into the Doctor from the Time War, aka the War Doctor
<ahoneybun> Riddell, I got tickets for it on the 25th in 3D
<maco> Riddell: i thought it was sunday evening
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awesome, take some device to follow the buzz in here while you're there :)
<ahoneybun> lol
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: bad move, you better avoid all the internetz until then :P
<ahoneybun> of course I'll have my HTC One
<apachelogger> it's hard enough to not get spoilered if you watch a regular episode one day after it aired
<Riddell> maco: sat 23rd! you mean you havn't got your cinema ticket yet?
<ovidiu-florin> how do I update the changelog?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: dch
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<yofel> run 'dch'
<yofel> short for 'debchange', easy tool for editing debian/changelog
<maco> Riddell: here most of the cinemas are doing it monday the 25th, with a few doing it sunday the 24th, and it's on the tv on the 24th
<Riddell> maco: it should be simaltanious! that's the whole awesomeness of it
<Riddell> look at all these cinemas http://www.doctorwho.tv/watch-the-day-of-the-doctor/
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: and what do I write in it, I don't understand the syntax
<ovidiu-florin> I see the first term has to define what I did
<Riddell> sgclark: so you want to help out Kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> I deleted a line from debian/knavalbattle.install
<yofel> then either write 'update knavalbattle.install', or better something like '* Remove old icon file from knavalbattle.install'
<ovidiu-florin> aham
<yofel> or whatever it was you removed
<yofel> just so someone else knows what you did
<sgclark> riddell: yes that is the plan
<Riddell> sgclark: great, welcome in
<sgclark> riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: there's plenty of tasks that need help, like improving or completing our docs or moving the docs to a wiki with translation support (what does KDE use?) or updating stuff like the feature tour on the website or stuff like packaging or bug squishing
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: for the complete syntax definition see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: although dch does a lot of the metadata editing (like timestamp udpates, name and email, etc.)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I would recommend looking over the full policy eventually as it explains a lot about how the debian/ folder works
<sgclark> riddell: starting with docs / ultimate goal is to learn bug squishing
<sgclark> riddell: media wiki I believe (for kde)
<Riddell> sgclark: do you do kde docs in a wiki or in docbook?
<sgclark> riddell: docbook
<sgclark> riddell: I am planning on transferring that work to the wiki
<sgclark> riddell: then link kubuntu docs to that work where appropriate
<Riddell> sgclark: and the wiki has built in translation support?
<sgclark> riddell: theirs does yes
<Riddell> sgclark: and presumably it also has built in docbook export?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<sgclark> riddell: no someone made a script. I have not tried it yet though
<sgclark> riddell depending if my workload gets to high I will certainly be trying it haha
<Riddell> sgclark: do you recon you could look at moving the Kubuntu docs onto the KDE wiki and getting it translated and exported to docbook for us?  (feel free to say no we just need someone to do it and you sound like a good candidate)
<sgclark> riddell, I am thinking I can give it a shot in a sandbox type environment
<Riddell> that would be a good start
<Riddell> I can't imagine it's too hard if KDE has it all set up we just piggy back on their setup
<sgclark> yeah, if it works the way I think it does, I have done all my work in docbook so I am not a wiki expert at all
<sgclark> I am a very fast learner though, so that is not an issue, just the translation mechanics I am unsure of
<sgclark> ahh well ok, no humans do the translations
<sgclark> *corrects wording* humans translate the pages
<Riddell> yes of course
<Riddell> machine translations are rubbish
<Riddell> but extracting the paragraphs and sending them to translators and taking them back is hard
<sgclark> Let me see if I can get an answer from kde folks.
<sgclark> I will get back to you. but it seems like it should be able to be done
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely :)
<sgclark> no response, will keep trying and get with you when I have an answer
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: here are the instructions I've gotten from shadeslayer and you http://owncloud.geekaliens.com/public.php?service=files&t=a7d3f89f5671ff609bead449a79876c2 . I don't understand, after I've runned pdebuild did the package install ?
<ovidiu-florin> or did it just build?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: pdebuild (line 50)
<yofel> it only builds and puts the debs in the result folder
<ovidiu-florin> on the host?
<yofel> right
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-20
<ovidiu-florin> and how can I test if it installs correctly?
<ovidiu-florin> and if it uninstalls corerctly?
<ovidiu-florin> or is that not part of the tests I'm supposed to do?
<yofel> usually not.. the list-missing hook will tell you if you're missing a file in the package and that's what we usually check
<yofel> we do test the installability of the packages, but only once all are done. Installing single packages is usually a dependency mess
<yofel> as for uninstalling. dpkg is very reliable there. As long as you don't have a prerm/postrm script you may assume it will uninstall fine
<apachelogger> also installability of one package has no value
<apachelogger> only expresses whether it does not conflict with anything that was on the system prior to install (ignoring conflicts with other packages that are part of a KDE release and prior versions of those packages)
<apachelogger> yofel: the trello tells me tomorrow is beta3
<apachelogger> yofel: still held up on b1?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.80 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<valorie> I guess it is worth another try to get our docs on the KDE wiki system, but I don't know how that would work, since they are our upstream
<apachelogger> same river still :P
<sgclark> they were asking me what kubuntu was going to do, I did not have answers. guess it is a good time to figure it out lol. they seem to be asleep now though. I keep asking around though
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: are you asking if kubuntu will use KDEs wiki?
<valorie> well, I asked months ago, and was told then: No
<sgclark> riddell asked me to someway use their wiki to get translation then I convert that to docbook
<valorie> but I haven't been part of the doc or wiki team
<valorie> right, that's what we have wanted from the beginning
<sgclark> yeah I don't think they would host it, then they would have to for all using kde I suspect
<valorie> because KDE's system is super, and the people running it are top-notch
<valorie> another option we've been looking at is the mediawiki that KubuntuGuide is using
<valorie> but they use google translate so far
<ovidiu-florin> then why not host our own mediawiki?
<valorie> and that sucks
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: we don't have a sysadmin team
<valorie> poorly administered wiki will be full of spam in days
<ovidiu-florin> what woud that team need?
<ovidiu-florin> need to do*
<sgclark> I have been a sys admin in one of my lives. I tend my own web server, watcha yah need?
<valorie> keep the software up-to-date, and monitor all posts for spam
<ovidiu-florin> I pretty much do sysadmin stuff 
<sgclark> their are plugins that do most of the work, but yeah moderators for sure
<ovidiu-florin> I maintain my own server and a few sites
<valorie> what happens in KDE is the the post URLs are given out by the bot to the IRC channels
<valorie> oops, that's the forum, sorry
<valorie> and KDE has an established translator team which part of them work on the wikis as well
<sgclark> while media wiki I think is a good idea, still need humans to translate
<sgclark> ^^
<valorie> using a Translate plugin which has been developed by some KDE people
<valorie> YES, totally agreed
<valorie> machine translation sux
<valorie> we would be sort of on our own, which is why it makes me so nervous to think of leaving the Ubuntu infra
<sgclark> that is very true
<valorie> I know the Canonical sysadmin team isn't known for being responsive
<valorie> but they are very competent
<valorie> KDE sysadmins are gods, for sure
<valorie> but I can't see how we can sneak into that tent
<sgclark> hehe
<sgclark> yeah
<valorie> Amarok used to have their own wikis
<valorie> full of spam
<valorie> now that content is all on KDE wikis
<sgclark> They will still do the heavy lifting for all docs KDE specific, but kubuntu specifc still needs a home
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> right
<valorie> and we try to link to KDE content as much as possible, so we don't have to keep it current and/or translate
<sgclark> exactly, I saw that, and that works perfect for what I want to do
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: it would help if you would talk to the KDE wiki folks 
<ovidiu-florin> how about we just make the wiki not to allow anyone to register?
<valorie> and see what it takes to do set up and maintainence
<ovidiu-florin> and we jusst give accounts to the people who request it?
<valorie> that would help, for sure
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll contact them
<valorie> but again, a lot of our content is on the ubuntu wiki too
<sgclark> yeah, to be honest, I was so lost trying to find stuff
<valorie> and as long as we are an ubuntu flavor, that is the way it is
<sgclark> I finally found that commented installation lol
<valorie> sgclark: that's why I don't make pages
<valorie> wiki logic is not logical to me
<valorie> and moinmoin is more opaque than most
<sgclark> yeah docbook is easier lol. but I can get it figured out
<valorie> I found docbook easier, tbh
<sgclark> :)
<valorie> it's just xml
<sgclark> yeah
<valorie> I used to handcode my own webpages too
<valorie> easy peasy
<sgclark> same
<manchicken> Howdy
<ovidiu-florin> hey manchicken
<sgclark> hello
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do I commit?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: need to ask in kde-www for anything wiki related
<ovidiu-florin> I asked in #kde-docs
<sgclark> I tried earlier without luck, I am thinking most of them asleep now
<ovidiu-florin> so that's not ok
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sgclark> #kde-docs are the docbook folks
<ovidiu-florin> aham
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: so you've already asked in #kde-www about how they maintain the wiki?
<sgclark> I asked for assistance to translation / wiki -> docbook help, so not the same ? as yours
<sgclark> just warned that I got no response :)
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> manchicken: almost-not-sleeping-pong
<manchicken> apachelogger: ah!
<manchicken> Did you see my call for a meeting?
<manchicken> I want to discuss the status of the libqapt stuff.
<apachelogger> manchicken: what rohan said :P
<ovidiu-florin> manchicken: most of us are at the BSP
<manchicken> Weaksauce.
<manchicken> Could somebody counter with a time that works for them?
<apachelogger> manchicken: not sure we will be around, though I suppose we will since that's 1600 munich time
<manchicken> What's Munich? +0200?
<apachelogger> +1
<manchicken> That's right! I proposed 1500! Hah
<manchicken> I'm getting old.
<apachelogger> :P
<manchicken> Either that or these children are stealing my brain.
<manchicken> Or both. :(
<manchicken> Anyway, would any particular time work better for you guys?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<apachelogger> manchicken: not this weekend would help I guess, but as I said IMO there is nothing stopping us from doing it saturday either
<apachelogger> munich isn't known to have bad uplink xD
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: dr who?
<manchicken> That seems like mixed signals.
<manchicken> Would you guys prefer next weekend? After American Thanksgiving?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: doctor who isn't on at 1500 :P
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<manchicken> (a.k.a. the day we skew the Earth's rotation by each gaining 10 pounds in as many hours)
<manchicken> Are you guys watching the premier?
<apachelogger> sure
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> nighty night
<apachelogger> nini
<apachelogger> manchicken: I'd not want you to miss out on rotational skew
<manchicken> apachelogger: It's no bother, I'll have already braced for impact.
<apachelogger> but if it's all the same to you, maybe propose it on the list see what excuse shadeslayer has for next weekend :P
<manchicken> Indeed.
<manchicken> I'll send that out now :)
<manchicken> I'm going to keep plugging away (slowly) at unit tests until then.
<manchicken> I've re-factored quite a bit of the program, I think part of this meeting should be reviewing my changes to make sure that they're in line with what we want for the library.
<manchicken> Much of my re-factoring is to make it more testable. It makes me uncomfy that so much stuff depends on a library with so little test coverage.
<apachelogger> manchicken: libqapt?
<manchicken> Yeah
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> ALL of multimedia doesn't have test coverage
<apachelogger> from driver to applications
<manchicken> Yeah... but I'm not playing with those, am I? :)
<apachelogger> it's all the more surprising that one does not get squeeky noises ever so often
<apachelogger> manchicken: no, just putting things into perspective :P
<manchicken> libqapt seems much riskier to get wrong though.
<apachelogger> OTOH porn is much more appreciated by users than silly packages :P
<manchicken> Especially seeing as how one of the bugs I'm fixing in it is the wholesale slaughter of your sources.list.
 * apachelogger waves fist at qml
<manchicken> Don't do that, the former Mono zealots will see you!
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> manchicken: btw, I never quite understood why we ahve that sources.list thing anyway ... the script generating it is insanely spooky and would be 300% more readable if it treated each repository as a separate sources.list unit
<apachelogger> things like that make life such a harsh mistress
<manchicken> apachelogger: No argument... but that is exactly the use case which causes this problem.
<manchicken> If you try to modify a source entry in a sources.list.d entry, it trashes sources.list.
<manchicken> That's in the new version that is not yet released.
<manchicken> (the one Jon gave me before)
<manchicken> apachelogger: You mentioned Doctor Who earlier... you do know I work for ThinkGeek now, right? :)
<apachelogger> I did not know that
<apachelogger> though I always considered it a shame that kubuntu members do not get equipped with doctor who slippers
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really think we should change that :P
<manchicken> We have excellent TARDIS slippers, just recently went on sale, too.
<manchicken> Very cozy.
 * manchicken knows nothing of international shipping costs though...
<apachelogger> valorie: can we haz sponsorship ^ 
<manchicken> The 12 days of Doctor Who thing has been a fun marketing promo to watch... even though I know very little about marketing.
<manchicken> I'm just a Perler for them, and they moved my family and me over to a very beautiful part of the country to do the job, too. It's been a good time. Supporting open source is one of our values, so I've actually been told that from time to time it's cool if I adjust my work hours to accommodate my open source stuff.
<apachelogger> that's really awesome
<manchicken> It is.
<apachelogger> well, time for bed, nini
<manchicken> How does one pull an automated test into the debugger in KDevel?
<manchicken> nini
<manchicken> ?
<apachelogger> manchicken: #kde-devel may be able to help
<manchicken> K
 * apachelogger lives on the terminal and would gdb it simply :P
<manchicken> Yeah, I may just do that... gdb hates me. I'm pretty sure it wants to kill me.
<valorie> haha, doctor who slippers all around!
<jalcine> \o/
<jalcine> only like 4 days left!
<manchicken> Indeed!
<manchicken> valorie: I have our 10th Doctor pajamas... first set of pajamas I've worn in 15 years.
<valorie> lol
<manchicken> valorie: I fully expect David Tenant to send me a nasty letter.
<valorie> i'm loving all the specials this week
<jalcine> same here; way too excited
<jalcine> I wish Tenant could stay
<jalcine> he was the best doctor
<jalcine> imho
<manchicken> Tennant*
<valorie> although BBC America is not top-notch
<valorie> at least I have it
<manchicken> I liked Tennant
<jalcine> manchicken: thanks lol
<valorie> yes, Tennant was awesome
<valorie> but so is Matt
 * jalcine stands on the Tennant side :p
<manchicken> I liked Christopher Eccleston better... but his tenure was short-lived.
<jalcine> Man, I almost forgot about him
<jalcine> He reminds me of Harness when I think of him now
<jalcine> a solider kind of guy
<manchicken> I know I'm in the minority with him... but he just pulled the silly part off better, and I like silly.
 * jalcine has to re-watch
<jalcine> but time's against me
<manchicken> Yes. Yes you do. Netflix is your friend.
<jalcine> manchicken: but I have work :/
<jalcine> I work in office and remotely in the evening
<manchicken> (unless you want to watch Classic Doctor Who or anything after the first set with Amelia Pond)
<jalcine> oh man that's going to be a challenge, saving that for the holidays
<manchicken> Yeah... I know what you mean.
<manchicken> Netflix has a terrible selection for Classic Doctor Who, and they don't seem to support GNU/Linux at all.
<manchicken> Anyway, it's 2200 and I'm sleepy. I'm gonna head to bed.
<jalcine> there's this
<jalcine> http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/
<jalcine> manchicken: ah, you're over by me
<jalcine> lol
<manchicken> It's been a while since I went to bed the same night I woke up.
<manchicken> jalcine: Where are you?
<jalcine> Over in NYC
<jalcine> Well, time zone wise
<jalcine> literally, im in NYC
<manchicken> I'm in the NOVA area, in Fairfax County, VA.
<jalcine> ah! I think I've driven through there with a friend
<jalcine> well, have a good nap o/
<manchicken> Used to be in IL, moved out here recently to go work for ThinkGeek :)
<jalcine> That's awesome!
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> It is :)
<manchicken> Anyway, bed time for me. Later all.
<jalcine> o/
<valorie> I get the DVDs for the old stuff
<valorie> started with the first Doctor and am not done with that stuff yet
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/
<ScottK> I sort of messed up my TZ math and missed it, but it seemed to work out OK.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you guys didn't attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/ ?¿
<tsdgeos> ah, i see another guy that seems to have some kubuntu background joined later
<jussi> tsdgeos: [05:54:55] <ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/
<jussi> [05:55:16] <ScottK> I sort of messed up my TZ math and missed it, but it seemed to work out OK.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: going to do the phonon SRU?
<Riddell> do you know what you're doing?
<apachelogger> does anyone? XD
<Riddell> so philosophical
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> yofel: plingz
<apachelogger> yofel: during the mighty neon5 build we need to have XDG_DATA_DIRS and XDG_CONFIG_DIRS exported, otherwise build tools relying on Qt's standardpaths foo will not be able to lookup their data/config files
<apachelogger> leading to FTBFS like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156993752/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.project-neon5-kde-workspace_0.0%2Bgit20131120~6959c0a%2Bneon9~13.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz where meinproc can't find its dtds
<apachelogger> yofel: so I am wondering, should I simply add the exports to default-settings.mk 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alive?
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, just add them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<manchicken> Guten tag
<Riddell> manchicken!
<manchicken> Riddell!
<manchicken> How the hell are you?
<Riddell> I'm awesome
<Riddell> manchicken: what's all this you're doing with qapt?
<manchicken> Funny you ask :)
<manchicken> So for the kubuntu-debug-installer we need to be able to add a sources.list.d file and then remove it again.
<manchicken> libqapt doesn't really support that… at all. Matter of fact, when you try, it trashes your sources.list.
<manchicken> So I've been re-factoring that bit to fix the bug. In the course of fixing that, however, I got worried about how much this very important library has nothing really in the way of automated tests.
<manchicken> So I refactored it a bit more so it takes arbitrary sources.list style files so that I could wrap some QtTests around it.
<manchicken> Last night I finished the first of the seven tests I want to wrap around that library before I send it out to people.
<manchicken> The reason I'm bugging everybody about it, however, is because I want to make sure that before I get too far — which I arguably may have already done — I get some other folks to look at it to make sure I'm not spending a bunch of time on what could be a fundamentally bad idea.
<manchicken> I'm also trying to keep in mind that other programs use it, so I need to maintain a consistent interface.
<manchicken> I know that's a lot, but that's what's going on.
<Riddell> sounds like a good thing you're doing
<Riddell> apol has been fixing muon recently, have you spoken to him?
<manchicken> No, but that sounds like someone who has a stake in this whole thing.
<manchicken> Why is it I always end up working on package management stuff? hehe
<Riddell> because you're awesome
<manchicken> Hah
 * BluesKaj suspects muon isn't seeing some repos , since apt-get sees packages that muon can't find
<manchicken> What's up with this virtual UDS stuff?
<Riddell> manchicken: thanks for the reminder, in the qt session now :)
<Riddell> manchicken: here's apol_ if you have questions on qapt
<manchicken> Hah
<manchicken> apol_: Did you see the message about the libqapt meeting I'm wanting to have next Saturday @ 1500 UTC?
<apol_> I don't know
<apol_> no
<apol_> i havent
<apol_> let me check
<apol_> manchicken: yes... I don't think I can make it this saturday
<apol_> you can find me here at many times
<apol_> or just e-mail
<apol_> manchicken: so what's your plan?
<Riddell> apol_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448388/
<apol_> manchicken: I've worked mostly on muon instead of qapt, so personally, as long as you don't break muon I'm happy
<apol_> there's some sources.lists managing feature
<apol_> if that's what it's not working for you, I'd love to see it fixed
<apol_> I can look at your patches and give you my opinion
<apol_> manchicken: I'd suggest to discuss over this issue through reviewboard instead of a meeting
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<manchicken> apol_: What about next Saturday? I sent out a second proposal yesterday.
<Riddell> manchicken: is there a need for a meeting rather than just a conversation?
<manchicken> Riddell: Multiple parties involved was my justification.
<manchicken> There are many programs linking against that library, no?
<apol_> not that many that I know of
<apol_> some Kubuntu tools and Muon, AFAIK
<apol_> maybe I'm wrong though
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> a patch in kde-runtime, debug-installer, muon, kde-config-grub2 and gstreamer0.10-qapt
<Riddell> (the latter is part of qapt anyway)
<Riddell> manchicken: so I think just code away and get apol to review
<shadeslayer> ^^
<manchicken> K
<manchicken> I'm going to try to maintain calling compatibility, but I am adding the ability for libqapt to know that it's got multiple sources files.
<manchicken> I changed internal storage to use a hash keyed by filename rather than a simple list.
<Riddell> jonathan thomas is busy with a lady and university so can't do muon/qapt just now
<manchicken> But as long as you didn't depend on any of the internals, the only real side-effect is that it might change the order of entries.
<manchicken> That's cool, I have no problem with people taking time off.
<manchicken> I took six years off.
<manchicken> (almost six years)
<manchicken> (maybe closer to five)
<Riddell> welcome back :)
<Riddell> manchicken: UDS moved to online only which does prevent a lot of the usefulness of it and possiblity for community cohesion, fortunately in Kubuntu we have some money so we can fund trips to meetings like the bus squishing party this weekend
<Riddell> but it may not allow for trans-atlantic travel
<manchicken> Riddell: Stupid Atlantic...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdepimlibs has this in rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448632/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so that might need to be added to libkfbapi libkolab and libkgapi
<Riddell> but the question of why those packages depend on kdepim-runtime is unknown and annoying me
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> note : I think pkg-kde-tools is broken
<Riddell> in what way?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5248662
<shadeslayer> Looking at the Debian changelog to see if it's been fixed
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I've made the changes to knavalbattle to make it work and I''ve changed the changelog
<ovidiu-florin> how do I commit
<shadeslayer> I just fixed that :(
<shadeslayer> like 30 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> but plz show your changes so that I can review them
<ovidiu-florin> how?
<Riddell> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libkabc4.symbols:libkabc.so.4 libkabc4 #MINVER#, kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's probably why ^^
<shadeslayer> push them to lp:~LP_USERNAME/+junk/knavalbattle
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: ^^
<ovidiu-florin> one moment
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I can add ovidiu-florin to ~kubuntu-packagers if that's easier
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I want to review what he did before I'd add him :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448687/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so we can either remove what debian does there to get rid of the circular dependency or we can just add to debian/rules to exclude kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe discuss with debian first?
<shadeslayer> and why did it work until now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because there was no break << kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> so kdepim-runtime could be installed while building kdepim-runtime fine
<Riddell> but you broke that :)
<shadeslayer> well, lets discuss with Debian first?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> => master at breaking stuff now
<Riddell> yeah, go ahead if you can, I need to pop out for an hour
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: once you're done, you can look at kate :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'm at work now so I had to ssh into my laptop at home
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: how do I push?
<ovidiu-florin> i changed just the changelog
<ovidiu-florin> do I have to commit or something before?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> bzr commit 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not familiar with bzr
<ovidiu-florin> I know only git
<shadeslayer> bzr push lp:~LP_NAME/+junk/PROJECT
<ovidiu-florin> do I bzr commit from the host in the knavalbattle dir?
<ovidiu-florin> because I get an error saying: not a branch
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> well, did you branch the packaging?
<shadeslayer> kbzr knavalbattle
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kbzr branch knavalbattle
<ovidiu-florin> it still says it's not a branch :(
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still there?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: what are you doing 0.o
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: kbzr branch knavalbattle;cd knavalbattle;hack hack hack; bzr commit; bzr push
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.kde.org/p37extzm5/ccf30l
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you haven't changed dir to the packaging folder :)
<shadeslayer> cd knavalbattle
<shadeslayer> and preferably not inside knavalbattle-4.11.80
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> done that
<ovidiu-florin> bzr: ERROR: No changes to commit. Please 'bzr add' the files you want to commit, or use --unchanged to force an empty commit.
<shadeslayer> did you copy over your changes ?
<shadeslayer> from the debian dir
<ovidiu-florin> do I just copy the files I've changed?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> then run bzr diff / bzr commit
<ovidiu-florin> then why not just give you a pastebin of the changes?
<ovidiu-florin> it's much simpler?
<shadeslayer> sure, but then you're learning the workflow this way
<ovidiu-florin> done
<ovidiu-florin> I've pushed
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: how do I show it to you?
<shadeslayer> where did you push it to?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+junk/knavalbattle
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: cool, looks good :)
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: now, similar issue with kate
<shadeslayer> it has files that are new and are not installed
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll take a look
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<shadeslayer> click "Show/Hide"
<shadeslayer> and there are a bunch of files in the list-missing output
<shadeslayer> copy paste them into a relevant install file
<shadeslayer> usually there are other similar files
<shadeslayer> so grep around for 'syntax'
<shadeslayer> and put them in that file
<ovidiu-florin> how do I get to that page again?
<ovidiu-florin> I have the link
<ovidiu-florin> I just want to know how do I get to it if I didn't
<shadeslayer> I just go to qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> and then ninjas-status
<shadeslayer> then the usually the last page on that list
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: The authorization page: ... should be opening in your browser. Use your browser to authorize this program to access Launchpad on your behalf.
<ovidiu-florin> how can I avoid this?
<ovidiu-florin> I got it from $ pull-ninjas-source kate trusty
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you need to authorize pull-lp-ninjas once the page opens
<shadeslayer> like, Authorize forever or whatever
<ovidiu-florin> I've done that
<ovidiu-florin> every time
<ovidiu-florin> it's been 3 times already
<shadeslayer> make sure you click the right button?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: btw kwallet is another one you can do
<shadeslayer> exact same issue as kate
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I'm working on my laptop via ssh
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get pull-ninjas-source to be authorized
<tester56> hi, stupid question, but does anyone know how to remove the file extension from a relative path like "./a/bc.png"  in bash without knowing the extension?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ ideas on how to solve that
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: usually I use w3c on servers
<shadeslayer> and then it opens the page in w3c
<ovidiu-florin> w3c?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: what's w3c?
<shadeslayer> command line browse
<shadeslayer> +r
<shadeslayer> !info w3c
<ubottu> Package w3c does not exist in saucy
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> something else
<ovidiu-florin> lynx?
<shadeslayer> no, that is not supported
<ovidiu-florin> anyhow
<ovidiu-florin> I've made an alias for the command and asked my Fiancee to run it at home
<ovidiu-florin> and it didn't ask for authorization
<ovidiu-florin> I don't get it
<ovidiu-florin> localy it doesn't require authorization but over ssh it does?
<ovidiu-florin> it's the same PC
<shadeslayer> no clue, yofel usually knows more about auth issues
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: the kate issue is only on i386 not on amd64
<shadeslayer> yep
<ovidiu-florin> do I have to sudo -E DIST=trusty ARCH=i386 pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> have you fixed the issue?
<shadeslayer> in the install files?
<ovidiu-florin> since I only have one for the amd64
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: doing it now
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: once done, just create a pbuilder for i386
<ovidiu-florin> likt this: sudo -E DIST=trusty ARCH=i386 pbuilder --login --save-after-login ?
<shadeslayer> same as amd64 command, just with ARCH=i386
<mamarley> ScottK: debfx:  Sorry for the huge delays again, but I finally got around to making a quassel-core.preinst file to stop quasselcore when upgrading to Upstart-enabled version.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1244036
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244036 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quasselcore should use an Upstart script instead of a sysv initscript" [Undecided,In progress]
<yofel> shadeslayer: for the authorization part I use an ugly solution on my server: a copy of pull-ppa-source with my credfile hardcoded. If you go over ssh it can't connect to the running keyring where the authorization is stored (and python keyring is broken on my server)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ^
<yofel> I'm not sure how to best improve that
<yofel> maybe just implement --credfile for now
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: the kate issue is in fact not only on i386, you can also build in amd64 pbuilder locally to verify the fix. In the archive we only do the list-missing check on i386 because it would be a) redundant, b) incomplete on amd64 (related to the way the archive builders work)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel apachelogger Doctor Who in the chinema?
<shadeslayer> *cinema
<shadeslayer> yofel: ideas on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448894/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<yofel> not changed soversion in sameversiondep? ^^
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> someone forgot to rename files
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> and I've been bashing my head against cmake for the last hour
<yofel> as for dr.who: not that I know of, it's not a very big deal here in germany
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah the 50th anniversary one is being shown in cinemas worldwide
<Riddell> but not in india http://www.doctorwho.tv/watch-the-day-of-the-doctor/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you ask about kdepim-runtime?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got busy with libkdcraw
<shadeslayer> plz ask
<Riddell> hmm http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2013/11/msg00485.html  Bug#729363: libkdepim4: circular dependency hell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come you were talking to maxy about coinstallability?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he added stuff to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<shadeslayer> regarding co installability
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> ximion is going too, lovely
<shadeslayer> yep :)
 * Riddell puts "ximian to showcase tanglu?" on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<yofel> is he? Last he told me was that he planned to but can't make it as he was busy in karlsruhe last weekend
<Riddell> his name is on https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/11/de/Munich
<ovidiu-florin> mc
<yofel> yeah, but not confirmed
<Riddell> oh I see
<ximion> Riddell: yes, sorry :(
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I don't understand how to determine if the build was successfull with no warnings
<ximion> just came back from Karlsruhe last weekend, and I need some time for university work... (I have to give a seminar 'till 6 am on friday, and there's also stuff on monday)
<ovidiu-florin> I have a line near the end that says: -- SUCCESS making standard target 'binary'. so I guess that means it's ok
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: if you're using our hooks: when the build ends without errors then it at least built fine, on failure you would get a shell
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ximion> but I think I'll finally make it to FOSDEM next year :D (trying to get a lighting talk and/or one at the distro-devroom, so I *have* to be there ^^)
<yofel> you can check if the list-missing hook showed any files
<yofel> if you miss something the build status script will show it ^^
 * shadeslayer already booked tickets for FOSDEM
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer yofel I saw when testing on navalbattle that when the build failed I got the chroot shell and when it succeded I got the host shell
<shadeslayer> right, so you have the hooks
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: bump the ppa version and upload to ninjas :)
<shadeslayer> then send a merge request to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/PROJECT
<ovidiu-florin> bump the ppa version?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: change ppaX to ppaY in debian/changelog
<shadeslayer> then run debuild -S -sd
<Riddell> shadeslayer: easy answer 18:32 < svuorela> lib packages should add a -xkdepim-runtime on their shlibdeps calls
<shadeslayer> yep saw that
<Riddell> so we need to edit libkolab etc
<shadeslayer> are you taking care of that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I can do it now quickly
<Peace-> Riddell: look at this program ! isn't  nerd :D http://wstaw.org/m/2013/11/20/plasma-desktopKN2873.png
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> oh I got a build failure earlier on libkgapi so it might not be so easy
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> note that 4.12 is almost done in the PPA
<shadeslayer> once Riddell fixes kdepim-runtime, it should be installable
<manchicken> Tomorrow's sessions don't seem particularly useful to me.
<Riddell> manchicken: this is true of most of UDS if that's what you're talking about
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> plus hangouts are shit 
<shadeslayer> so much lag
<manchicken> Yeah
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: there's not ppa in debian/changelog
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: can you pastebin head | debian/changelog
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you're working on kate correct?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: are you in bzr?
<manchicken> II think the face-time and working directly with people - breakout sessions and on-the-fly discussions - were more useful at the one I attended than anything else.
<ovidiu-florin> in the new branch
<yofel> ok, then do it like this:
<yofel> bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2, or whatever number you want ppaX to be
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand the ppa numbering thing
<yofel> it's just to increase the version of ppa packages
<ovidiu-florin> what is it? what does it mean?
<ovidiu-florin> aham
<yofel> every upload needs to have a higher version than the previous one
<yofel> and it's common to append ~ppaX to PPA packages
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do I see the current ppa number?
<yofel> the ~ubuntu14.04 part is to differentiate between packages for different releases
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: check the version in the PPA, or you can look at the buildlog URL on the status page, that has the version in it
<ovidiu-florin> this is the first line of debian/changelog: kate (4:4.11.80-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<yofel> right, correct for bzr
<shadeslayer> arghhhh
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5230568
<shadeslayer> builds in a pbuilder
<yofel> bzr-buildpackage-ppa will change that to 4:4.11.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa3 or so temporarily
<yofel> and s/UNRELEASED/trust/
<yofel> y
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you can find the spec for the package version on http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<yofel> esp. note that ~ lowers a version. I.e. 1~ < 1
 * ovidiu-florin is confused
<yofel> anything I can help with? or my fault? ^^
<ovidiu-florin> not sure
<ovidiu-florin> wait one moment
<ovidiu-florin> https://code.launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+junk/kate
<ovidiu-florin> Rev 149
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=149&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 149
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't write the commit message properly
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer yofel I've pushed to a +junk ppa on my account so you can take a look. I didn't understand what to do next
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I don't see the install file in the diffg
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: current kate version in the ppa is ~ppa1, so run 'bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2' in the branch
<ovidiu-florin> <yofel> run bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2 (or higher) - but how do I know what is the correct number to use?
<ovidiu-florin> look at the buildlog URL on the status page, where is that?
<yofel> check the version in the PPA
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I forgot to run diff
<Riddell> waa libkolab fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449655/
<yofel> you can either check on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=trusty&batch=300
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: no, you forgot to push the changes to the install file here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+junk/kate/revision/149
<yofel> or you can look at the URL that the buildlog link on the status page points to
<Riddell> and libkgapi with the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449657/
<yofel> whatever is faster for you
<ovidiu-florin> I understood this: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kate&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty and I understand how to get there. But I don't undestand the other option.
<yofel> then nvm, as long as that works for you
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: pushed with changes
<ovidiu-florin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+junk/kate/revision/150
 * Riddell uploads libkfbapi at least
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: looks good (bonus points if you sort the file after editing ^^)
<shadeslayer> gtg cya at the sprint
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: done
<yofel> thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: bzr: ERROR: There was an error parsing the changelog: Could not parse changelog: Unexpected line while looking for first heading: kate (4:4.11.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04 LTS~ppa2) trusty; urgency=low
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: merged
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> where did that LTS come from
<ovidiu-florin> trusty = LTS
<yofel> right, but you don't put that in the version
<yofel> the version is not allowed to have spaces too
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't
 * yofel checks the script
<yofel> >>> print(UbuntuDistroInfo().devel(result='release'))
<yofel> 14.04 LTS
<yofel> WTF
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I need to fix that, give me a bit
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<yofel> appending .split(' ')[0] should help for now ^^
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: please pull kubuntu-automation and try again
<yofel> possibly run "bzr revert debian changelog"
<ovidiu-florin> Now on revision 284.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=284&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 284
<yofel> ack
<ovidiu-florin> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: changelog
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<ovidiu-florin> isn't it bzr revert debian/changelog
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<yofel> er, right...
 * Sick_Rimmit wakes up and waves
<yofel> heyho
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: it's trying to sign with Rohan Garg
<ovidiu-florin> as*
<ovidiu-florin> and fails
<ovidiu-florin> obviously
<yofel> ah, that's a safety check but annoying with the current dch behaviour, do this:
<yofel> put "DEBSIGN_KEYID=your_key_hash" in ~/.devscripts
<yofel> that'll force your key
<ovidiu-florin> my key hash? 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: from launchpad? or ssh?
<yofel> your gpg key id. (what's shown on launchpad/the pub part of gpg --list-keys)
 * Sick_Rimmit Begins work on Phonon SRU, 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm looking here: https://launchpad.net/~ovidiub13
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: hm, do you *have* a gpg key?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know of one
<yofel> ok ^^
<ovidiu-florin> if I didn't get one by default, then no
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: shadeslayer gave me this command, is it related: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv b2c30b9a0945a8e2
<yofel> no, that's the overly complex version of the apt-key command I gave you
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Creating_GPG_Keys#Creating_GPG_Keys_Using_the_KDE_Desktop
<yofel> then follow https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey after the key is on the keyserver
<Sick_Rimmit> SRU Docs say: Ask someone in the Ubuntu bug control team to nominate the bug for the appropriate Ubuntu release(s)
<Sick_Rimmit> Was that done via apachelogger 's email ?
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: that's done when you have a release task on the bug report
<yofel> note that every developer here can do that
<Sick_Rimmit> yofel: OK, I am way short of knowledge about what the Step 5 actions are in SRU Process. But first I will run the test cases against 12.04 and 14.04 and make sure it works
<Sick_Rimmit> which is Step 4, I feel comfortable to take care of that
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: what bug are we talking about btw.?
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh I'm sorry Yofel 
<Sick_Rimmit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/+bug/1154630
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1154630 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "phonon-backend-gstreamer should not depends on gstreamer0.10-alsa" [Undecided,Fix released]
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: which release should it be applied to?
<Sick_Rimmit> I believe its 12.04 LTS
<Sick_Rimmit> If I understand the SEU instructions correctly I need to test in 14.04 (development release) and then in (12.04 LTS) then move to SRU step 5
<Sick_Rimmit> Which is more complex, I am just going through the Sponsorship docs now
<yofel> usually yes, but you can do the verification on 13.10 too as that's where it was fixed in
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: added a task for precise
<Sick_Rimmit> OK looking now
<Sick_Rimmit> OK Have assigned to me with notes and set to inprogress, hope thats correct
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: unassign yourself and set it to confirmed after requesting sponsorship
<yofel> for that it's fine
<yofel> s/that/now/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "for now it's fine"
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm, that lost me. 
<Sick_Rimmit> It seems that at this stage I may only be able to run the Test Case
<Sick_Rimmit> No worries, I'll keep chugging on, and see where it goes.
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll get the tests done shortly, just await LTS Install to VM to complete
<ahoneybun> hello all
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<Sick_Rimmit> hello folks
<manchicken> Hi
<ahoneybun> lordievader: sorry I did not read that till now, good you?
<Sick_Rimmit> Well thoroughly frustrated with the whole SRU thing. I actually think I know 50% less now than when I started reading the docs :-(
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-21
<ahoneybun> ?
<manchicken> Howdy again
<manchicken> apol: Yo
<apol> manchicken: hello
<manchicken> apol: https://github.com/manchicken/libqapt/commits/master
<manchicken> I just pushed my latest commits.
<manchicken> I'm still working on the tests, so there will likely still be changes.
<apol> i see, it's quite a big patch
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> Some of this is Jon's stuff, some is mine.
<apol> I see
<apol> I'll have to look at it in more detail, I'm unsure of what you're trying to achieve still
<apol> it would be interesting if you could write smaller patches that do one thing each
<apol> it should be easier to review this way
<apol> I appreciate you're working on the testing though :D
<manchicken> Yeah, smaller patches isn't really an option with this one, this is a complete re-factoring of how sources files are being loaded.
<apol> hm
<apol> also note that ABI changes are not allowed
<apol> (I didn't check)
<manchicken> ABI?
<apol> sorry
<apol> BIC
<apol> or regressions on the ABI if you wish :P
<manchicken> You mean the calling interface?
<manchicken> I haven't changed the calling interface from what Jon gave me.
<apol> ok
<manchicken> I've added some stuff, but I haven't removed compatibility from what I can tell.
<apol> oh so he gave you things?
<manchicken> That's why I'm bringing stuff in.
<manchicken> Yeah, I forked this off of his repo
<manchicken> His repo: git://anongit.kde.org/libqapt
<manchicken> I'm still using his repo as my origin so that I can continually pull to see if changes are made... there haven't been for a while.
<apol> ah ah ok
<apol> yes I saw that
<manchicken> Cool.
<manchicken> I don't want to make things worse, but this lib really needed the TLC.
<manchicken> These tests will help to detect some bugs I think.
<manchicken> cmake's test support is nice.
<manchicken> It integrates well with QtTest.
<apol> yes
<manchicken> Tonio: ping
<manchicken> Yay! I found another libqapt bug...
<manchicken> (and I'm fixing it, double-yay!)
<ScottK> debfx: I'm leaving the quassel upstart bug for you ...
<manchicken> ScottK: Hiya
<ScottK> Hiya manchicken.
<manchicken> I found another bug in the parsing of libqapt.
<manchicken> It doesn't know how to properly recognize a valid but commented-out line in a sources.list.
<ScottK> Fun.
<manchicken> Yeah...
<manchicken> I'm not digging it.
<ScottK> Well, just dive in and go after it IMO.
<manchicken> I am...
<manchicken> I think I worried apol.
<manchicken> I showed him my changeset :)
<ScottK> If he doesn't like it, he should be fixing shit.
<manchicken> I don't think he doesn't like it, I think he may just be worried about what it's going to break for him :)
<ScottK> Considering the disaster we released with for 13.10, I'm not sure how much I care about hurt feelings.  He can deal with it.
<ScottK> I need to run.
<manchicken> Bug fixed!
<manchicken> Night all.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1253528] Desktop slideshow settings are forgotten (Desktop Settings, Slideshow) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1253528 (by Alex Onic)
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> how that can even break...
 * jussi blames apachelogger :P
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, not sure yet :D i have to eat something first then i will now :) you ?
<lordievader> soee: I'm doing good, already had my morning tea, so I can tell :P
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1253528] Desktop slideshow settings are forgotten (Desktop Settings, Slideshow) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1253528 (by Alex Onic)
<agateau> ola, I installed the plasma-active package on saucy for a demo, but the workspace does not receive touch screen "click" events: I can move the cursor around but can't click on anything. Is this a known bug?
<agateau> Riddell: apachelogger: any opinion on ^?
<soee> did you experienced such problem: you close laptop, it goes to hibernate than after few hours you open it, some movie or sound works in the background but you have only login screen freezed ?
<apachelogger> agateau: the opionion is that someone probably sometime mentioned that touchy is not working and then did not fix it
<apachelogger> at least I recall discussions about broken touch input, though that may have been even before saucy
<apachelogger> soee: no, because we deactivated hibernation
<agateau> apachelogger: damn that someone! :/
 * agateau looks for bug report out of desperation
<Riddell> agateau: yes it's known, it's why we didn't release any active images in saucy
<Riddell> well also the startup didn't work
<agateau> Riddell: I started it by manually running startactive :)
<agateau> Riddell: no workaround for the touch?
<Riddell> agateau: I don't know of any
<agateau> Riddell: ok :/
<Riddell> agateau: you can click on qwidgets, just not plasma widgets
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I found out that
<Riddell> and since it's low priority for us I stopped looking into it at that I'm afraid
<agateau> yes, no problem
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<manchicken> Morning all
<sgclark> morning
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> yo yo
 * jalcine slides coffees out to everyone
<jalcine> There's sugar and half and half in the back, guys
<jalcine> ;)
<sgclark> gimme!
 * jalcine hands sgclark an extra mug
 * sgclark guzzles it down
<manchicken> Riddell: I submitted my commits to the mailing list, hopefully interested parties have a chance to review them with their apps to see if I broke stuff.
<manchicken> I found a small handful of bugs, fixed them, and added them to my automated tests. I've still got a boatload of automated tests to code.
<jalcine> apachelogger: I've been looking (and I'm currently using) ufw-kde. Aside from a few tweaks that can be made like moving to python3 and what not; it's pretty stable
<jalcine> I was just mentioning in reference to the trello card
<jalcine> wanted to know if I could help out
<jalcine> 3~/b 2
<Riddell> jalcine: I think that's a task that's up for grabs yes
<Riddell> jalcine: we occationally get comments that it would be nice to have a firewall GUI so if there's a kde frontend to ufw that would be great to get in the archive and maybe even on the imgae
<Riddell> although personally I've never felt any need for a firewall, we don't open any ports by default and I usually sit behind a NAT
<Riddell> jalcine: have you looked into what ubuntu desktop does these days?
<Riddell> jalcine: do you know if ufw-kde has an active upstream?
<jalcine> So the last update to it that's worth nothing is probably from kde-apps.org and that was last year (may 23, 2012 to be exact)
<jalcine> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=137789
<jalcine> outside of that; the Launchpad page for it seems to be stalled
<jalcine> https://launchpad.net/ufw-kde
<jalcine> Riddell: As far as Ubuntu desktop; I haven't looked at for quite some time, I'd have to spin up a VM to see
<sgclark> there was kfirewall, but it looks like it has been dead for many years
<sgclark> I am one that would like a gui frontend to a firewall
<jalcine> I'm going to look at the sources on Launchpad and see how far the divergence is (it's not sync with P-K-O's ufw-kde)
<sgclark> I think they use firestarter?
<jalcine> that sounds familiar
<jalcine> http://www.fs-security.com/screenshots.php
<sgclark> yeah
<jalcine> welp I'm going to build what's on Launchpad right now in a scratch PPA and see if the packaging's okay
 * jalcine has to be on his toes today
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm they don't use ufw?
<Riddell> if they don't use ufw then I'd be reluctant for us to use it, they probably have their reasons
<sgclark> looks like they recently changed to gufw as firestarter is no longer maintained.
<sgclark> gui firewalls seem to not get much attention. odd
<jalcine> maybe not directly
<jalcine> I know I had to use ufw a lot with getting my laptop's ports opened up when I'm doing web work (local Intranet to view web work)
<jalcine> even plasma-nm seems to be asking for firewall info
<jalcine> it has this field for Firewall Zones but it's never been populated for me
<sgclark> I use this on my web server, pretty cool. http://configserver.com/cp/csf.html
<sgclark> but an uncomplicated kde specific frontend to ufw would be cool for my home boxes
<Riddell> jalcine: so if you want to take it on, check if it all works or if there are any missing features of bugs (it's a security tool so a bug can have serious consequenses)
<Riddell> contact upsteam to see if there's any status in it
<Riddell> work out what programming needs to be done to make it useful
<Riddell> do the programming
<Riddell> package it
<Riddell> get people testing
<Riddell> get it in the archive
<Riddell> easy :)
<apachelogger> if only upstream was sitting in this here channel and is now leaving to get dinner :P
<lordievader> Hello
<jussi> jalcine: what precisely is "half and half" ?
<sgclark> half milk and half cream
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's upstream for ufw-kde?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Craig Drummond
<ovidiu-florin> he started the project
<ovidiu-florin> I moved it to KDE projects
<ovidiu-florin> it was in KDE-apps
<jalcine> Its milk and cream
<jussi> sounds nice :D
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll test it tonight after I finish packing
<ovidiu-florin> if I'll have the time
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ah hah
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so jalcine wants to talk to you :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: me :P
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/ufw-kde
<apachelogger> one day all of kde will belong to me
<apachelogger> and it shall be glorious
<apachelogger> when's everyone arriving in munich?
<Riddell> 13:40 at the airport
<ovidiu-florin> ~18:40
<ovidiu-florin> at the airport
 * apachelogger rolls a dice for when to arrive xD
<ovidiu-florin> how about now?
<apachelogger> dice says 6, I win
<debfx> 14:27 if my train is unexpectedly on time
<Riddell> 18:00 at the office says the wiki page, my phone number on kubuntu-devel list, do text me if you want to go for a drink before anyone
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do I need to add ovidiu-florin to ~kubuntu-packagers?
 * apachelogger wonders why his touchpad aint working
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm not sure I'm ready for more responsibility
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-members ~= kubuntu-packagers, so not without giving membership first
<ovidiu-florin> I believe I still have lot's to learn before that
<apachelogger> kubuntu-dev ship as those also factor in somehow
<apachelogger> or ubuntu-core-dev
<apachelogger> long story short: I don't think most people are direct members of kubuntu-packagers but rather through one of the other authorized personel groups
<Riddell> no most aren't but we've done that before, there's not really much danger as it all gets reviewed before upload
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'd rather earn it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I doubt that it all gets reviewed before upload and if it was the case then 3rd party branch merge would still be the right approach as that is the managemental expression of review :P
<Riddell> ha ha "managemental" I'm now going to expect you to be in a suit in Munich :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to confirm my GPG key in launchpad but kmail failed to decript my email
<ovidiu-florin> ideeas?
<Riddell> save the e-mail as a text file and run it through gpg manually?
<apachelogger> hm, oh, suits, oh noes
<apachelogger> still at the dry cleaner's
 * apachelogger looks for backup attire
<ovidiu-florin> Can I only read that email on the computer where I created the gpg key?
<apachelogger> on every system that has the private key which is stored in .gnupg
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, that's the point of encryption, although you can copy your key around as harald says
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<apachelogger> my laptop is all out of date
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: put linux on it
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<apachelogger> well the linux is out of date
<apachelogger> and my touchpad doesn't work, probably the bios is being silly with uefi
 * ovidiu-florin got his gpg on launchpad and he's proud of it
<apachelogger> To be filled by O.E.M.
<apachelogger> DMI is terribly well supplied with data xD
 * apachelogger rages a bit about oems and plugs in a mouse
<debfx> where has my usb bluetooth adapter hidden itself? :(
 * apachelogger runs away with the bluetooth adapter
<Riddell> waa libkolab and libkgapi have both failed with different errors that I can't recreate in a trusty chroot
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157105331/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.libkolab_0.4.1-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> anyone able to recreate them?
<Riddell> hmm I think it's because of the patched I added
<Riddell> but they were needed for another error :(
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I have a gpg now and it's saved in launchpad. bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2 still tries to sign with Rohan Garg ...
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it'll sign with whatever is in the top of debian/changelog
<Riddell> use debsigh -kme@foo.com *.changes  to sign it manually
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm the last person to edit the change log, so I've added myself to that list. 
<ovidiu-florin> it still tries to sign as Rohan
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/proqszds3/gh45rx
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: last line is the one which counts
<Riddell> you can either change that or just run debsign manually
<ovidiu-florin> last line is Felix Geyer
<Riddell> line 10 http://pastebin.kde.org/proqszds3/gh45rx
<ovidiu-florin> how can I generate that line?
<ovidiu-florin> for my user?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: emacs? vi? kate?
<Riddell> it gets added when you first run dch -i to make the new changelog entry
<Riddell> export DEBFULLNAME="Jonathan Riddell"
<Riddell> export DEBEMAIL="jriddell@ubuntu.com"
<Riddell> that helps in .bashrc
<ovidiu-florin> -i ?
<Riddell> -i for increment the current version
<ovidiu-florin> of what?
<Riddell> it adds a new entry in debian/changelog
<ovidiu-florin> gpg: skipped "Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan <ovidiu.b13@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<ovidiu-florin> how is that?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's the output of  gpg --list-secret-keys  ?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/p0oqsgsbf/vbgrjl
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: are you building locally or in a pbuilder?
<ovidiu-florin> localy
<ovidiu-florin> actually on my laptop at home
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: then I wonder if it's the commend in the gpg name that is the issue
<ovidiu-florin> I've connected to it via ssh
<Riddell> what happens if you set your name in the changelog to  "Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan (ovidiu-florin)" ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: did you run that gpg command on your laptop at home via ssh?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it worked
<Riddell> awooga
<ovidiu-florin> ok what now?
<ovidiu-florin> <yofel> then you have a source.changes that you can then dput to ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<ovidiu-florin> there is no source.changes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what command did you run?
<ovidiu-florin> bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ideeas?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: did you look in the folder above?
<yofel> oh, and the full filename would be something like <pkg>_<version>_source.changes
<ovidiu-florin> found it
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> the command ran successfully
<ovidiu-florin> dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa ../build-area/kate_4.11.80-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04~ppa2_source.changes
<ovidiu-florin> can I see this somewhere in launchpad?
<yofel> first you will get a mail from launchpad whether the package was accepted or rejected. If it's accepted it'll appear in the ppa
<ovidiu-florin> it worked https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kate&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<yofel> :)
<ovidiu-florin> I see that the build status column is working
<ovidiu-florin> what's that?
<Riddell> it means launchpad is compiling it and if it works will end up with .deb packages in the ~kubuntu-ninjas ppa
<yofel> hm
<yofel> the version is wrong though
<Riddell> which is then summaried here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: why did you set it to ubuntu2?
<ovidiu-florin> don't know
<ovidiu-florin> not on purpose
<yofel> :S
<ovidiu-florin> cant it be reversed?
<yofel> hm, I'll try to delete the package, then you can try to re-upload
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do all this from scratch
<ovidiu-florin> to make sure I understood the process
<ovidiu-florin> ok, deleted
<ovidiu-florin> thanks yofel
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I would recommend forcing debsign to use your key over forcing dch to update the name
<Riddell> mm looking greener now http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<yofel> good idea ^^
 * manchicken can't look at that page
<manchicken> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5230568/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.perlkde_4%3A4.11.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <— Gives me a "private" error
<Riddell> manchicken: probably you're not elite enough
<Riddell> only elite people are in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> would you like me to make you elite?
<manchicken> I love being elite
<Riddell> Michael D. Stemle, Jr. (manchicken) has been added as a member of this team.
<Riddell> manchicken: try now
 * manchicken feels more 1337.
<BluesKaj> with a nick like manchicken , you could have fooled me :)
<manchicken> Hah!
<manchicken> There's no build log for perlkde, says no such resourc
<manchicken> e
<manchicken> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5230568
<yofel> use a !webkit browser - i.e. firefox
<Riddell> manchicken: did you get it working?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do I force debsign to sign as me?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: put "DEBSIGN_KEYID=EB15EE62" in ~/.devscripts
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can you replace the deleted kate package in ninjas ppa with the old one?
<yofel> that one is still there, but in status SUPERSEDED so not visible by default
<ovidiu-florin> I can't pull it with pull-ninjas-source
<yofel> right, that only fetches PUBLISHED packages
<yofel> why don't you use bzr?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I don't understand
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you can't really pull that package with pull-ppa-source right now
<yofel> I could update it, but then you don't need to..
<ovidiu-florin> how do I update it?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: bzr-buildpackage-ppa like before?
<ovidiu-florin> I wanted to start from scratch so I want to download it again
<yofel> your changes are already in the bzr branch, so start from that
<yofel> kbzr branch kate
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  I've cleared my working directory to start from scratch. I don't have the sources anymore
<ovidiu-florin> I only habe the bzr branch from my +junk ppa on my account
<yofel> aah ok, then you'll need the .orig.tar.xz
<yofel> you can get that from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3650692/+listing-archive-extra
<ovidiu-florin> but that only holds the changes
<yofel> .orig.tar.xz + branch is all you need
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: done, I've pushed again to kubuntu ninjas ppa
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: is there something else to be done? because I don't se it yet here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kate&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=trusty
<ovidiu-florin> it-s there
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> yeey
<yofel> yep, fine now :)
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I asked in $kde-www about how they maintain the wiki, didn't get much help
<ovidiu-florin> #kde-www
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html it says that kate changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file trusty
<ovidiu-florin> I don't get it
<yofel> ignore that, bug in lintian
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you can ingore any lintian warnings that aren't bold
<ovidiu-florin> what's lintian
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<maco> tool that checks for common errors
<ovidiu-florin> I guess in this case I can also ignore the CMake warnings?
<maco> and warns you about them so you can fix them before uploading
<maco> or in this case after uploading ;)
<yofel> hm, those cmake errors are something upstream needs to fix
<yofel> leave it for now, we can check later if they're in 4.11.90 too
<ovidiu-florin> there are some bold lines on lintian for kde4libs
<yofel> those need fixing alright. Do you know what library symbols are?
<ovidiu-florin> I know a few things, but let's say I don't
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: it's the binary interface method representation for shared libraries. You can see the symbols of a lib with nm, e.g. nm -D /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5
<yofel> we keep a list of a libs symbols in files in the packaging to make sure that upstream doesn't break the ABI without bumping the SOVERSION (i.e. libkdecore.so.5 -> libkdecore.so.6)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: our process for those is described on http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> you can see on the kde4libs status page that it says "New symbols" at the top. The lintian warnings tell the same, just a bit cryptic
<ovidiu-florin> so the symbols file needs to be updated with the new symbols, right?
<yofel> right
<yofel> for that you can use 'pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:4.11.80 <buildlog> [<buildlog>] ...'
<yofel> I usually save the i386 and amd64 buildlog from launchpad, unzip them, then feed both into batchpatch
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I'll leave this for later since I promissed I'll look into ufw-kde tonight
<yofel> sure, np
<Quintasan> \o
 * Quintasan looks at ssdm
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't happen to know the status of our Plasma Active magic?
<yofel> not really, Riddell knows more I think
<Quintasan> Mmkay.
<Quintasan> I have ssdm 0.1 compling here fine, lemme get copyright and control done and we could theoretically upload it.
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> this is going to be a pita
<Riddell> Quintasan: what what?
<Quintasan> Riddell: How is our Plasma Active stack?
<Quintasan> and I'm trying to do sddm
<Riddell> Quintasan: flakey
<Riddell> Quintasan: the session starts up but just shows a blank screen
<Quintasan> but due to images and whatnot it's going to be a pain in the ass to copyright
<Quintasan> Do we even have 4.0?
<Riddell> Quintasan: and the mouse cursor can't click on any plasma stuff
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes we do, I packaged it but didn't fix the problems
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you pester upstream about those?
<Riddell> Quintasan: nope, low priority so I got on with other stuff
<Quintasan> I guess I can try it out on the G9
<Riddell> so we had no active images in saucy
<Quintasan> Okay, I'll give the PA4 images a spin
<Quintasan> and try to figure out how to make ours
<Quintasan> meh
<Riddell> Quintasan: working out how to get it working on a laptop would be one way to start, then working out how to get images for any devices another step
<Quintasan> Certainly
<Quintasan> I'll give it a go this weekend or next one depending on my progress with uni magic
<Riddell> you can also ask agateau about his experiences, he tried it out and had comments this morning
<apachelogger> so apparently when one doesn't get any sleep one simply falls a sleep at some point
<apachelogger> peculiar behavior that is
 * apachelogger shakes fist a bit
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161830 I still experience this
<ubottu> KDE bug 161830 in KDE4 (cmake) "QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR could not be set" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<apachelogger> ITS A TRAP
<manchicken> apachelogger: Did you see my email from last night?
<apachelogger> manchicken: yeah, I didn't look at the code though
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> I found yet another bug while I was coding tests.
<manchicken> It was a small one that I don't think most people care about, but it was still a bug.
<apachelogger> dem bugs must die
 * apachelogger packs 3 bottles of rum, a cigar, and a bazooka for the weekend
<mamarley> Alcohol and guns.  Not a particularly safe combination...
<apachelogger> safe doesn't cut it with the beasts we are fighting http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20081223225335/starshiptroopers/images/2/22/Vlcsnap-278681.png
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to sleep 
<ovidiu-florin> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-22
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: perhaps write the kde-www list? the maintainence is by both that team and the sysadmins
<sgclark> They did, and the response was little at best lol
<valorie> well, afaik the team is at a low point right now
<valorie> they have done very good work in the past so it's sort of maintainence-only right now
<valorie> we are getting new blood here in kubuntu, but right now I'm not seeing that happen in KDE
<valorie> it might be happening, but not where i can see it
<sgclark> yeah. think they are busy with the conversion to frameworks as well
<sgclark> qt5
<valorie> yes, the devels are
<valorie> web folks not so much
<sgclark> Anyway, I recently moved so I am getting setup again. I got my KDE environment setup. But I am having a hard time getting Kuuntu set up for development. My kubuntu machine is my social box and I do not want to mess it up :) so setting up a vm
<valorie> from my POV it seems like KDE might have overextended a bit with GSoC and GCi
<sgclark> yeah, web side, not sure what is going on, been quiet
<valorie> but on the other hand, many of those students end up developing
<valorie> it hurts to burn people out, though
 * valorie looks at apachelogger meaningfully
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark and valorie
<sgclark> hellos
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<sgclark> I personally have alot of spare time as I look for work, but when I get employment burnout could certainly be an isssue lol
<sgclark> should I email the list for development setup insight?
<valorie> devel setup insight?
<valorie> oops, dinner......
<sgclark> yeah, I tried to compile kde from master with no luck, tried project-neon and that did not work. Think I may just start over. 
<sgclark> okies off to a meeting, be back later!
<manchicken> Question: I've made it so that libqapt take arbitrary sources.list files, I'm wondering if I should also make it take directories. That way we could further decouple the hard-coded locations.
<manchicken> I suppose I don't really need to go that far to do my tests, all I need to do is take multiple files.
<manchicken> I've gotta test loading multiple files and all of that fun stuff...
<manchicken> So far I've finished the test for loading a single file. I'm covering deb, deb-src, commented out lines (including manual comments with multiple leading comment characters), arch's (one and many), components (one and many), only commented lines, and blank lines.
<manchicken> Now I'm going to test loading lines across two different files, making sure I can retrieve each file's entries independently, and that I can also retrieve them in aggregate.
<ScottK> mamarley: It'd make sense to support /etc/sources.d/ - so yes.  Please.
<mamarley> ScottK: I'm sorry, what?  Do you mean /etc/apt/sources.d/?  What does that have to do with the Quassel initscript?
<ScottK> mamarley: Sorry.  Tab complete fail.
<ScottK> I wanted manchicken .
<mamarley> No problem :)
<ScottK> For quassel, I'm hoping debfx will be able to look at your latest revision.
<manchicken> ScottK: You're not the only one ;)
<manchicken> ScottK: Get in line!
<manchicken> ScottK: libqapt already supports sources.d... kinda.
<mamarley> Hmm, there is no /etc/apt/sources.d either.
 * mamarley doesn't know what he was thinking.
 * mamarley goes back to lurking.
<ScottK> Dude:  I spent as much time driving in the last two days as I have sleeping and that's way too much driving and not nearly enough sleeping.
 * ScottK is authorized to be a bit fuzzy.
<ScottK> Actually, it's /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<manchicken> It has poor and unequal support for sources.list.d, until now.
<ScottK> Now it's broken completely?
<manchicken> Pfft.
<mamarley> That's fine, I was just admitting that I had committed an error.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> manchicken: Good for you for working on it.  It's definitely stuff that needs doing.
<manchicken> ScottK: You've forgotten who you're dealing with. I literally fart rainbows. It's painful. My code makes all who read it cry tears of joy to the point of utter dehydration.
<ScottK> manchicken: Yes, but you could make Adept work, so that's a special magic all it's own.
<manchicken> ScottK: None of that is true, of course, but not only am I making this work but I'm proving it with automated tests.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<manchicken> It's taking a while to do though.
 * ScottK was talking to a guy who claimed that model driven development was the future and all the code would be autogenerated.
<ScottK> Color me skeptical.
<manchicken> Model driven development?
<ScottK> You develop a high level behavior model of what you want to have happen using SysML (System Modeling Language - a UML derivative) and then there are tools that can generate code from this model.
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> So essentially the guy sells hardware and is trying to slow all of our software down so we have to buy more hardware... that his schtick?
<manchicken> That sounds like a quick path to slow code.
<ScottK> No, the guy was a system engineer explaining to me how the code monkeys were going to be obsolete.
<manchicken> I've been hearing that since I was ten years old.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<manchicken> And yet I keep getting work.
<valorie> adept -- please dear god let us not return to that POS
 * manchicken refuses to maintain it...
<manchicken> libqapt isn't terrible.
<manchicken> kubuntu-debug-installer isn't terrible.
<valorie> well, I think it's long dead
<manchicken> I'll keep playing with those.
<manchicken> adept wasn't pretty.
<manchicken> Not at all.
<manchicken> I've certainly seen worse, but not by an awful lot.
 * manchicken curses
<manchicken> Why would a .moc file not be generated without throwing warnings?!
 * manchicken turned on -Wall...
<manchicken> Lots of warnings, mostly -Wreorder.
<manchicken> I hate cmake sometimes
<manchicken> s/sometimes/most of the time/
<kubotu> manchicken meant: "I hate cmake most of the time"
<manchicken> Night
<markey> shadeslayer: so Muon keeps crashing here, always with the same backtrace I already sent you
<markey> 100% of the time
<ScottK> valorie: manchicken is the one that kept Adept alive when it was abandoned by it's original developer and made it suck way less than it used to.
<ScottK> It did suck, but it was all we had.
<soee> good morning
<valorie> ScottK: oh, that's cool to know
<valorie> it did suck a bit less before it disappeared
<valorie> like a lightbulb that dims, then brightens right before you hear that pop
<valorie> kids today will never experience that now, I guess!
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: still around?
<Riddell> valorie: ah the things we miss out on :)
<Riddell> morning ovidiu-florin 
<valorie> Riddell: are you in Munich?
<Riddell> ScottK: model driven development is the future! I'm just waiting for Umbrello to take over the world, any day now
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4 is fantastico
<ovidiu-florin> morning Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: so what's the status on the media wiki?
<ovidiu-florin> what should we do?
<valorie> you da man -- if you feel that you can install it and maintain it, go for it
<valorie> it seems like a daunting project to ME
<valorie> but really, you can see how hard it is just to install and get working
<valorie> and if it seems less difficult than I fear, maybe it will work for us
<ovidiu-florin> I've already done one on my server
<valorie> with the translate plugin and so forth?
<ovidiu-florin> but for that project it turned out that all I needed was a blog, not a wiki
<ovidiu-florin> but the instalation and maintainance wasn't very difficult
<valorie> cool
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I set one up on the docs server with a temporary url?
<valorie> but; you are just one person
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: for now
<valorie> a well run wiki has procedures that everyone follows
<valorie> the KDE wiki system is awesome, in that they have a theme that helps new users out
<valorie> it's open source, so i'm sure we can use it
<valorie> but that's another layer to administer, tinker with, etc
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sgclark was looking into using the KDE one
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I'd really rather avoid setting up our own stuff if KDE has done it already
<ovidiu-florin> I thought that KDE refused to host ours
<Riddell> I don't think they've been asked
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun sayd he'd ask them
<valorie> I asked them
<valorie> but there is no way to shoehorn our stuff into their process
<Riddell> valorie: er really?
<valorie> I mean, we're kubuntu, not KDE
<valorie> when we first discussed this, months ago
<valorie> if we could figure out a way to fit into their structure, then maybe
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure I understand this
<valorie> I mean, I've used and edited all the KDE wikis
<valorie> but I don't see a way to fit in our stuff, into their structure
<ovidiu-florin> what exactly is there in kubuntu wiki that is not, or shoud not, be in the KDE wiki or in the Ubuntu wiki?
<ovidiu-florin> except the installer
<Riddell> you can't? what's wrong with just putting some documents on their wiki and through the translation system?
<valorie> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> where ever the kde docs are made? doesn't even need to be linked to from anywhere, a wiki is infinite
<valorie> I racked my brain, and asked some of the experts, and none of us could figure out where we could fit in the stuff
<ovidiu-florin> userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu ?
<valorie> well, I guess we could ask for permission again and do something like that
<valorie> but then how do the translators find our pages?
<valorie> I mean, they have a system
<valorie> I could propose that they open the wiki to all the KDE distros
<ovidiu-florin> how does that system work?
<ovidiu-florin> distro.kde.org
<ovidiu-florin> sounds nice
<valorie> and whether or not anyone else wants to, then we could..
<Riddell> do docs on userbase.kde.org get exported to docbook?
<valorie> there is projects.kde.org
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: that's something else
<valorie> Riddell: they can be
<valorie> that's how the amarok docs are created, for instance
<valorie> not sure how many other projects do that as well
<valorie> Amarok was the first
<Riddell> so http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok is what gets exported to docbook?
<Riddell> and that wiki page gets translated on the wiki e.g. http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/de ?
<valorie> actually, just the handbook part
<valorie> which is basically all of the above
<Riddell> http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual ?
<valorie> yes, I think the translations are used
<valorie> however, that I don't know
<valorie> yup
<ovidiu-florin> maybe a stupid question, why do we need docbook?
<valorie> atm there is a difference between the translators who work on the wiki and those who do l1on and doc translation
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we don't but it's nice to have it locally on the system as well as online, that can be docbook or html
<valorie> not sure how the work of uniting the teams is advancing
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: the docbook is what shows up on the top-level Help menu
<Riddell> so yeah, we just make http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu it doesn't need to be linked from anywhere and we just e-mail ubuntu and kde translators to say anyone interested in helping kubuntu translations go here
<ovidiu-florin> yes, but that's already provided by KDE
<ovidiu-florin> userbase.kde.org/distros/Kubuntu sounds better
<valorie> Riddell: who would check those people out?
<valorie> and make sure it gets done right?
<valorie> help them figure out the translate plugin and so forth?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can question if kubuntu needs any documentation at all yes and we havn't had it for several cycles but in saucy ahoneybun and others started it up again so there is a desire to have it
<valorie> I mean, it is work
<Riddell> valorie: good questions, who does it for Amarok?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: and what would we put in it?
<valorie> the wiki team
<valorie> and the doc team
<valorie> and of course we amarok people write the pages
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: our docs, see http://docs.kubuntu.org
<valorie> I completed the handbook using GCi students, which was sorta cool
<valorie> what's lovely in KDE is how all the teams work together
<Riddell> valorie: it takes work but so does our current infrastructure, and currently we get lots of translators complaining they can't be translated
<valorie> anyway, I'm willing to ask again, but I'm not sure how willing 1. the sysadmins, 2. the wiki team, and 3. the doc team are to lend their resources to us
<valorie> maybe they are
<valorie> Riddell: indeed, and i've talked to some of them
<valorie> I agree that the KDE mediawiki would be ideal
<valorie> IF we could figure out a way to fit in
<Riddell> a wiki is infinite, it doesn't need to be linked from anywhere else on the wiki
<Riddell> just easy to translate then export to docbook and html
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what if we loose the URL ?
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<valorie> right, but we are using their resources
<valorie> I can't imagine us just using their wiki without getting it approved by the syadmins and wiki teams
<Riddell> no just make it sound like we won't be any bother at all :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I'll write something up
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑
 * Riddell goes to Munich
<apachelogger> valorie: are you calling me burnt out?
<valorie> you said you were getting so little sleep!
<valorie> that will burn you out
<valorie> you are burning bright, and don't want to fall asleep in the middle of The Day of the Doctor!
<apachelogger> well, the no sleep wasn't by choice
<valorie> you're still a baby, and can do that
<apachelogger> not for a whole week :P
<valorie> I used to be able to, and now I can't
<valorie> sucks
<valorie> a week is pushing it for sure
<apachelogger> I'd rather sleep
<apachelogger> sleep is cool
<valorie> yes, i love both sleeping and dreaming
<valorie> even boring dreams where i 'm really thinking
 * apachelogger puts kubuntu on an opensuse stick
 * valorie shuts down the computer and goes to read a book
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll arrive at 20:34 at the train station
<apachelogger> apparently friday is a popular day for travel xD
 * yofel makes his way to munich
<yofel> I hope I'll be there by 6 PM
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1254006] After installing package qt4-demos executable qtdemo is not found @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254006 (by Rob Schipper)
<jussi> so who is in Munich already?
<debfx> I am in 15 min
<jussi> ok, just messaging with riddell. we are about to leave our hotel and head to town. shall we all meet at marianplatz? 
<jussi> debfx: ^^
<allee> jussi: Marienplatz, when?
<shadeslayer> jussi: me
<shadeslayer> jussi: where are you guys?
<apachelogger> jussi: not me
<jussi> allee: 40mins -1 hour from now. its about 20 mins from here, so just a matter of gettign the girls out of here.
<debfx> i want Tod check into the hotel first
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in munich they are
<jussi> shadeslayer: we are staying right by Harthaus station
<apachelogger> debfx: stop using phones for IRC :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: which hotel are you in?
<jussi> my number is +358406726673 
<shadeslayer> jussi: okay, I'm at Motel One ( same as riddell )
<shadeslayer> if only I could call other people :(
<apachelogger> why can you not?
<allee> jussi: I need at least an hour.   16:30 is realistic (still at work)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't place outgoing calls for some reason
<shadeslayer> idk why
<apachelogger> walk into a phone shop and get a disposable one :P
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<jussi> 16:30 sounds good to me
<shadeslayer> jussi: is Riddell at the hotel? or is he yet to arrive?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or actuall you just need a prepaid sim anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have a prepaid sim from Spain
<apachelogger> so get one from germany
<jussi> http://www.ratskeller.com/ - how does this lace look to people?
<apachelogger> cheaper anyway since there's still roaming fees in effect
<jussi> s/lace/place/
<kubotu> jussi meant: "http://www.ratskeller.com/ - how does this place look to people?"
<apachelogger> they got nice wines :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: sure
<shadeslayer> jussi: meet at 16:30?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: at o2 you can get a phone for 20 euromonies with 5 euromonies prepaid xD
<apachelogger> it's even got a color display
<jussi> ok, everyone, debfx, allee, shadeslayer etc ratskeller at 16:30. see you all
 * apachelogger rofls
<allee> jussi: okay
<manchicken> allee: Howdy
<shadeslayer> lol
<allee> manchicken: Hi :-)
<apachelogger> pfff, vodafone only got prepaids starting at 50
<apachelogger> so silly
<jussi> ok, we are leaving now
 * allee leaves work, heading for ratskeller
 * apachelogger continues trolling people on IRC
 * shadeslayer munches on food
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you're supposed to get a sim you lazy bum
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> did anyone package phonon?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or figure out why the current one doesn't work
<apachelogger> oh, it's broken?
<shadeslayer> broken in the sense that anyone can call me
<shadeslayer> I can't call anyone
<apachelogger> oh you talk about sims
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: as I said... it's likely cheaper to by a prepaid sim anyway
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<apachelogger> roaming fees are a bitch I tell ya
<shadeslayer>  k
<Riddell> I'm outside ratskeller
<debfx> I'll be there in about 10 min
<jmux> Riddell: You can get free internet in the city
<jmux> Marienplatz and Sendlinger to and a few other places have an open wlan - you just need a registration
<jmux> But that's free
 * apachelogger leaves for train
<apachelogger> laters
<soee> :)
 * yofel finally made it to motel one
<soee> :)
<soee> yofel, what about 4.12 betas ?
<yofel> still WIP, we're getting there though
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://community.kde.org/Solid/Projects/BlueDevil/Tests
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you fix the circular dep thingy?
<jussi> circular deps ftw :P
<jussi> d_ed: are you going to virtually join our Munich bug squishing? :D
<d_ed> aww, you missing me?
<yofel> shadeslayer: why is libkomparediff2 not using dhmk?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good question
<Riddell> sigh no libkolab failed on arm64
 * yofel just retried kdepim-runtime
<yofel> seems to at least be ok on amd64
<Riddell> libkolab-0.4.1/kolabformatV2/task.cpp:116:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Riddell> yum, I'll retry
<ScottK> Riddell: arm64 hardware is buggy, so when you see those, just retry until it works.
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-nm 0.9.3.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254121
<jussi> d_ed: yeah, we are missing you... why didnt you come? :D
<d_ed> I really really really hate Doctor Who.
<d_ed> I heard that was a major part of the agenda
<jussi> d_ed: as do I, so no issues there.
<d_ed> oh, poor you
 * d_ed hugs
<jussi> I think Ill go watch sports instead :D
 * jussi hugs d_ed back
<jussi> btw, for anyone thats interested: https://holvi.com/avoinbudjetti/Kubuntu/ - the almost complete final outcome of the shirts thing - I still have to put a couple of postage costs, but otherwise, that is it
<Riddell> excellent :)
<jussi> so as I just talked with Riddell, perhaps for next time, we wil do a pre-order system, when there will be unlimited amounts of $product that people can buy, with a set "order date", when I lok at all the pre-orders and do an order based on that. that allows me to order a much wider variety of items. ANybody got any thoughts?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kscreen 1.0.2.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254125
<Riddell> yay libkolab accepted!
<Riddell> although admitadely I had to disable all the tests to get it to compile :(
<jussi> Riddell: please give me the correct URL...
<jussi> Cannot GET /kubuntu-munich
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.80 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO |
<Riddell> jussi: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<jussi> thank you sir
<jussi> ᵔᴥᵔ
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Do you want me to upgrade kscreen? I've got nothing else to do
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: go for it
<Noskcaj> I assume libkscreen needs updating too
<apachelogger> so, I got a suite xD
<apachelogger> Riddell, jussi: are ye at the venue?
<jussi> we are
<jussi> apachelogger: where are you?
<Riddell> apachelogger: phone me to get in
<apachelogger> @hotel
<jussi> apachelogger: get here already
<Riddell> apachelogger: come here! you're missing the party!
<apachelogger> is there beer?
<Riddell> there's Mezzo Mix
<apachelogger> it aint a party without beer
<jussi> there is beer!
<apachelogger> is there food?
<jussi> YES
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> if you hurry up
<jussi> (beer doesnt have alcohol, but who is counting that... :P )
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> gotta drink my free beer first then :P
<Riddell> bring it here
<Riddell> we're all waiting on you
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> oh, I also get free wine :P
<Riddell> good, bring it here
<apachelogger> alas, in a glas 
<jussi> apachelogger: please come, seriously. we are waiting on you, and my kid wants to go home :P
<apachelogger> there's a wine party tomorrow at the hotel
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> outragous
<apachelogger> jussi: preping
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you upload your kdepim-runtime fixes?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.80 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<Riddell> allee: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<shadeslayer> yofel: doing that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also doing kwallet
<Riddell> how did manchicken get on with perlkde?
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, I think kdepim-runtime is haunting perlkde too
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  kdepimlibs5-dev : Breaks: kdepim-runtime (< 4:4.11.80-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<shadeslayer> yofel: odd, I could build it locally
<yofel> it's just that pbuilder ignores that and lets aptitude install 4.11.2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kwallet and kdepim-runtime fixed
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<yofel> lets see if I can figure out where it actually breaks
<jussi> apachelogger: on your way yet? :D
 * ovidiu-florin has arrived and is finally online :D
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: welcome!
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell working on updating the symbols for kde4libs ?
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<yofel> not me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not me
<Riddell> but I can do
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: welcome!... guy sitting nex to me ^^
<Riddell> or ovidiu-florin is here now and wants to learn :)
<Noskcaj> I've just pushed libkscreen 1.0.2 to launchpad. Should i just propose a merge into the trusty branch or is the special kubuntu stuff?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, I'll work on nepomuk-core
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: welcome :) Have fun cuddling with Riddell tonight :D
<ovidiu-florin> I have to fix my bluetooth first... can't use my mouse
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: :S
<ovidiu-florin> :-s
<Riddell> Noskcaj: awesome
<Riddell> Noskcaj: looks like we have no repository for it so I suggest attaching to a bug report or linking to a PPA
<Riddell> Noskcaj: bug 1220779
<ubottu> bug 1220779 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "Please update bluedevil to 1.3.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220779
<Noskcaj> what about it?
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+junk/driver-manager-kde
<Riddell> Noskcaj: er no wrong bug sorry
<Noskcaj> branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/libkscreen/1.0.2
<Noskcaj> and https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/kscreen/1.0.2.1
<Riddell> ok that'll do :)
<soee> hiho :)
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/11/22/munich-beastie-squishing-party-begins
<Riddell> Noskcaj: oh I had a crash in libkscreen today, do you think it's worth doing an SRU?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Why do you think i know? I don't even use KDE, i just ran out of other stuff to package
<Riddell> Noskcaj: so did you run this package and test it works?
<Noskcaj> I only tested building
<Riddell> ah
<Noskcaj> Once i get my devel PC finished i'll be able to do some better testing, but currently i can't even rune kde
<Noskcaj> *run
 * yofel uploaded kdepimlibs without ubuntu version so it doesn't break the ppa packages
<yofel> without ubuntu version in the kdepim-runtime breaks/replaces
<Riddell> ooh kwwii liked my twitter post :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-mediacenter 1.1.9
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254178
<apachelogger> there my wifi works, I am done for the weekend
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kwin is broken in kf5
<Riddell> good thing he's sitting next to mgraesslin
<ovidiu-florin> the Guided - resize and use free space option in the installer has been disabled?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no but it's only enabled if d-i thinks your hard disk can be resized
<ovidiu-florin> and when does it think that?
<Riddell> when the hard disk partition is full?
<Riddell> or too full to resize
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm going to head back in 10 minutes
<shadeslayer> unless apachelogger comes with a plan
<Riddell> yeah I'm getting that way too
<apachelogger> the plan is crack cocaine and the council is paying
<shadeslayer> we don't have quroum
<Riddell> this is not the Coop bank!
<Riddell> (UK joke)
<apachelogger> and we are not in tornto so I guess that plan won't work
<apachelogger> I'll go to the hotel and have  some wine then :P
<Riddell> ooh harald has wine at the hotel
<shadeslayer> to apachelogger's hotel!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger's paying!
<shadeslayer> cool, BBC iPlayer works for tomorrow
<apachelogger> why nut
<Riddell> sweet
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> yolo the hipsters say
<Riddell> as long the the internet stays up, this dr who show might overload the world's internet
<shadeslayer> that's what they said about porn
<apachelogger> the bbc wouldn't be the first to fall over a blocked intartube
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wanna help debug a weird qapt issue?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fu
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> I want some wine already
<shadeslayer> fine, lets leave
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: which one are you?
<ovidiu-florin> raise your hand
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fu
<apachelogger> wait what I am confused
<ovidiu-florin> ahaa
<apachelogger> I haz network manager in plasma2
<apachelogger> I shall not use this silly plasma1 anymore
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: added kdesc-packages-trusty.txt to kubuntu-automation
<shadeslayer> I thought I already added it :S
<yofel> great, I fixed kdepimlibs and dist-upgrade still wants to remove 349 packages :S
<yofel> and debug::pkgproblemresolver prints several pages -.-
<apachelogger> someone broke the flipping task manager in plasma2
<apachelogger> first people to see MG has permission to bitchslap him
<apachelogger> shadeslayer,  Riddell: wineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<yofel> shadeslayer: you were talking about something samba earlier?
<shadeslayer> I was not
<yofel> hm, nvm then
<apachelogger> WINE
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm done
<Riddell> where's this wine?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: WINE
<apachelogger> Riddell: train station
<yofel>  kde-runtime : Depends: libsmbclient (>= 2:4.0.3+dfsg1) but 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<yofel> FUN
<shadeslayer> yofel: enable proposed
<shadeslayer> samba 4.0.10 is stuck in -proposed
<shadeslayer> 4.0.3 never migrated from proposed
<yofel> I have propopsed enabled
<shadeslayer> o_o
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/2:4.0.10+dfsg-4ubuntu1
<yofel> *facepalm*
<yofel> pinned to 50 -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: clearly we are in need of wine
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> yofel: WINE
<shadeslayer> ready when you are
<yofel> 5 packages to remove, BETTER
<yofel> which include kdenlive and phonon-backend-vlc :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: care to pastebin output ?
<shadeslayer> I blame apachelogger for that
<apachelogger> there's a thing called derby winepub whatever that may be
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get breakfast at the hotel?
<valorie> damn, too early for wine here
<apachelogger> did I already mention that you lazy bums still haven't packaged phonon?
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461069/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or do you plan on getting breakfast here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we don't package unstable software
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> all the good distributions do
<shadeslayer> and all the awesome ones don't
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks like a vlc issue?
<shadeslayer> why is vlc being kept back
<apachelogger> CAN WE PLASE GET WINE NOW
<yofel> hm, If I force vlc and libvlccore7 it wants to remove libvlccore5 and phonon-backend-vlc
<yofel> someone rebuild phonon
<apachelogger> WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE WINE
<apachelogger> where did Riddell disappear to anyway
 * yofel throws emulators at apachelogger
<apachelogger> oh, I found him
 * ScottK considers Whisky.
<apachelogger> WINE
<ScottK> Still some driving yet to do tonight.  After that.
<apachelogger> whisky, wut
<apachelogger> anyone else wine?
<apachelogger> wine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: find a place, and then I'm right behind you
<apachelogger> WINE
<apachelogger> found one
<apachelogger> let's go
<apachelogger> wine
<ovidiu-florin> wine 1.7
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: get up and start walking
<soee> something like this will be used in next releases ?
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ28mrOeuNA
<shadeslayer> and if you want to be socially awesome, ask everyone else as well
 * ScottK reminds apachelogger that it's not yet late.
 * ScottK suggests apachelogger give jussi a Qt update with some hidden binary incompatibilities in it.  He loves those when he's at a conference.
<valorie> soee: cool
<valorie> but dang, kdm, lightdm, now SDDM?
<ScottK> valorie: sddm is a thing we need to worry about due to the Canonical CLA.  KDE decided LightDM was unsuitable due to the CLA, even though it's technically superior to sddm.
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> I knew that CLA would create trouble for a long, long time
<valorie> the Desktop Summit debate "roundtable" sort of cemented that
 * ScottK doesn't know about that.
<soee> valorie, but this login screen looks really good
<valorie> perhaps the vid or at least voice is available, but the GNOMErs sort of dropped their bit of the ball on that
<valorie> soee: it does look good
<soee> if i can have such think in Kubuntu <3
<valorie> of course looks aren't everything
<valorie> I guess technical superiority isn't, either
<soee> they are not, but for new users and those who want to try product look/how it works 50/50
<valorie> soee: we have lots of interests to consider
<valorie> new users are certainly one of the important ones
<ScottK> I think "Upstream won't take my patches" is a good factor to consider.
<valorie> heh, indeed
<valorie> ScottK: so when do we need to make the jump?
<valorie> before 14.4?
<ScottK> No.
<valorie> good
<ScottK> The sddm/lightdm question is for KF5/Plasma2.
<valorie> I'd hate to make that large of change right before LTS
<soee> ScottK, and when can we see KF5/Plasma2 in Kubuntu ?
<ScottK> We may get some beta level bits of KF5 in 14.04.  I'd guess we'll have a working plasma2 of some kind by 14.10.  Not our default though.
<valorie> soee: not out yet
<valorie> although they are working on it very enthusiastically
<soee> ;]
<soee> something for lock screen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKwz2FQcE3c :-)
<valorie> soee: are you gonna package it for us, so we can check it out?
<valorie> sec
<soee> valorie, i do not know nothing about packaging atm :)
<soee> this video is ssdm but a nice animation in background - good concept for a lock screen
<Noskcaj> It might just be me, but the latest plasma-mediacenter has issues building with our current Qt
<soee> *sddm
<valorie> soee: we can always use more people on the packaging team
<valorie> and Riddell and shadeslayer are good teachers, from what I've seen
<soee> valorie, i planned to start with it but i have a lot of work :) im a php/html/javascript developer so i work for a company and alaso have a lot of private projects 
<ScottK> soee: You definitely have sufficient technical background.  When I started I knew a bit of shell and python and that was it.
<ScottK> (not that that's changed much)
<soee> ScottK, yeah but the time is the problem here :) i have already each weekend reserved for various tasks in this year :)
<valorie> yup, time is always the problem
<valorie> which is why it's good to have more people
<valorie> spread the work around
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-23
<manchicken> How'd the squishin' go today?
<ScottK> manchicken: They were doing something.  Not sure how much got achieved.  shadeslayer had a qapt question though.  If he's around, maybe he can ask it.
<manchicken> I'd be happy to try to ask.
<manchicken> Err, answer
<ScottK> Unfortunately he didn't leave the actual question.
<manchicken> Sadness
<manchicken> Quiet
<manchicken> Too quiet.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> what about kde 4.11.80
<yofel> ~mostly done
<yofel> it will be done today
<cortexA9> cool
<cortexA9> yofel
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> so kde 4.11.95 it's planned ?
<jmux> Morning - BSP is already open, breakfast ready.
<cortexA9> morning
<yofel> we'll get to .95 once .80 is uploaded
<cortexA9> ok yofel
<Riddell> guten morgen
<apachelogger> you just said gyten morgen :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Beastie Squishing | #savetheday party 19:50UTC | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.80 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/11/23/savetheday-party-1950utc-kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping!
<Riddell> wake up!
 * Riddell fixes okular
<Riddell> and nepomuk-core
<yofel> I'm on kdelibs
<yofel> so nice that cmake was updated in the middle of the 4.11.80 work...
<Riddell> and you beat me on nepomuk-core
<yofel> well, that failed to build ;P
<apachelogger> kubotu: order captain for shadeslayer
 * kubotu adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola shadeslayer! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<yofel> ^^
<Mamarok_Linuxday> sounds like he had enough of that yesterday already,if he is not yet awake
<yofel> he just arrived ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why would I want the captain at 11 in the morning
<shadeslayer> Mamarok_Linuxday: nah, I just wake up late
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> My firefox ppa is full
<shadeslayer> FF Y U SO LARGE
 * Mamarok_Linuxday waves from Dorbirn to Munich
<jussi> ScottK: nasty....
 * shadeslayer waves back to Mamarok_Linuxday
<shadeslayer> Mamarok_Linuxday: wave lag :P
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> yofel: amarok doesn't build dep on loudmouth
<shadeslayer> but it depends on it, so presumably it's a hard dep
<shadeslayer> and maybe we should ask upstream if it's required
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/a_bd.png
<shadeslayer> uh okay
<shadeslayer> I probably need more coffee
 * yofel douses coffee over shadeslayer for uploading libkomparediff2 without ppa suffix to the ppa
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: otoh, I don't see a issue with the package 
<shadeslayer> so it's perfect :P
<yofel> breaks/replaces on kompare were missing
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> probably because I modified kompare later on ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything else broken?
<yofel> only thing that came up in my upgrade test just now
<yofel> so I think we're mostly good to go
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you make sure kde-full installs
<yofel> good idea
<yofel> shadeslayer: seems to work
<yofel> I will go and make sure meta-kde hardcodes kde-workspace to 4.11 though
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> thx
<jussi> shadeslayer: I was thinking about it... the only apply would be fine if it is a part of system settings, as then you have the back button in top left corner.
<yofel> let me actually change libkomparediff2 to use dhmk so we get lintian and list-missing checking
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: this still happens: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161830
<ubottu> KDE bug 161830 in KDE4 (cmake) "QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR could not be set" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161830
<ubottu> KDE bug 161830 in KDE4 (cmake) "QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR could not be set" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<yofel> so, any volunteers to package this for kstars?    * astrometry.net  <http://www.astrometry.net>
<yofel> it has a configure file that echo's "OK", only builds in place and that's where I stopped testing it
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, lets not keep blocking on that, maybe we can talk to maxxy about that
<yofel> ok, I'm waiting for the last build of libkomparediff2 to finish, then we're done I think
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe once 4.11.80 is done, I can upload 4.11.95
<yofel> shouldn't we like release 4.11.80?
<shadeslayer> that's what I was saying :)
<shadeslayer> i.e. 4.11.80 in the archive
<yofel> right, sure 
<shadeslayer> then upload 4.11.95
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> I'll copy the ninja packages to the beta ppa so people can try it until we have stuff in the archive
<yofel> ok, lkd publishing....
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<yofel> Quintasan: hi, any kubuntu merchandize you would like to see?
<yofel> (no, fezes are not an option it seems)
<Sput> hmm, somehow I'm sitting in a room full of kubuntu guys.
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Sput: That's a good thing
<Quintasan> Kubuntu guys are awesome
<Quintasan> yofel: I'd like a badge!
<yofel> jussi: ^
<Quintasan> We also finally need the business cards sorted out -_-
 * yofel cleans up the beta ppa a bit
<soee> yofel, so you will release 4.12 beta today ? :)
<yofel> yes, in an ~hour or so
<yofel> hm, so I managed to completely empty the beta ppa, only kde and amarok in it for 3 releases
<Riddell> yofel: lovely
<yofel> ok, one last upgrade test
<yofel> success
<yofel> now to break my notebook
<yofel> let me actually do the upgrade with muon-updater ^^
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> no, actually not
<yofel> oh wait, after 2 minutes it showed up - frozen
<yofel> hm, SIGKILL it is
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> now it worked
<yofel> and reminded me that I wanted to rebuild phonon-backend-vlc
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ovidiub13
<yofel> oh, we have phonon-backend-vlc in trusty-proposed which is in depwait on libphonon-dev >= 4:4.7.0
<yofel> shadeslayer: I nominate you to merge phonon 4.7 from debian
<shadeslayer> heh
<ovidiu-florin> How do I get coloured text in MoinMoin?
<ovidiu-florin> Does MoinMoin have a restore function, in case my modifications are not good?
<yofel> it does have a history
<Riddell> coloured text: dunno if you can
<Riddell> restore yes you can look at the history, dunno if you can restore directly
<yofel> bah, kdepimlibs-dbg and kdepim-runtime-dbg conflict too :S
<shadeslayer> ah, probably because of akonadi2xml 
<yofel> right
<yofel> build up
<shadeslayer> cool
<yofel> ok, I think I managed to upgrade everything without vlc
<yofel> -> reboot ^^
<yofel> it's alive \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you want to do any tests? If not we can upload after lunch I think
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you check what happens with the wallet for a new user
<shadeslayer> i.e start new user -> try and add a im account
<shadeslayer> does that bring up the wallet
<ovidiu-florin> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation/DiskSetup
<ovidiu-florin> opinions?
<ovidiu-florin> so far...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://akismet.com/?return=true for wire
<Riddell> never call me English :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell., British ?
<BluesKaj> :)
<Mamarok_Linuxday> guys, could you update your news on the website about KDE 4.11.3? The last is about Kubuntu Türkiye
<Mamarok_Linuxday> and 4.11.3 s in the ppa since several days already
<Mamarok_Linuxday> BluesKaj: Scottish
<BluesKaj> Aye Laddie ! :)
 * jalcine always wanted to travel to Scotland.
 * BluesKaj has some scots blood in him , an forefather was scots
<yofel> shadeslayer: mind me uploading to trusty?
<shadeslayer> yofel: go ahead :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: though you might want to do it on a ethernet connection
<shadeslayer> yofel: though we might want to investigate the kwallet issue
<yofel> shadeslayer: we can do that in the archive and fix it in 95
<yofel> and so far wireless is great for me here ^^
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> fine with me then
 * BluesKaj doesn't miss kwallet :)
<ovidiu-florin> the ubuntu download page recommends 64bit downloads. should we do the same?
<yofel> the point with that was IIRC that only amd64 supports UEFI or something like that
<ovidiu-florin> when trying to download an Ubuntu ISO, it takes me to a donation page
<ovidiu-florin> and a small link that takes me to the actual download
<yofel> hm, a few bzr branches are out of sync :(
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2013-November/002942.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: could you please get used to work from bzr to package instead of the other way around? Then you might not forget to commit your changes all the time -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: what's missing?
<yofel> By now I had to sync cantor, gwenview and kalgebra
<shadeslayer> yofel: just changelog issues?
<yofel> no, missing install file, missing patch, missing the whole change
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> How did this happen, I *remember* updating bzr
<shadeslayer> cantor is just a whitespace change in the install files
<Sput> http://penta.debconf.org/dc13_schedule/events/983.en.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: see commit before that
<shadeslayer> whaaaaaa
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> no clue why it didn't add the file
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything else so far?
<yofel> pull-ppa-source got stuck so I'm re-running
<yofel> akonadi is broken :S
<yofel> it's starting an akonadiserver session that kmail doesn't connect to, it starts its own which fails because the mysql db is already locked
<yofel> if I kill the old session it works
<shadeslayer> the wifi is so slow :(
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1068305 what to do
<ubottu> bug 1068305 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Channel switching extremely slow on first access to channel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068305
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons 4.11.80 is missing
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> what, no, I distinctly remember fixing that
<jussi> Im just waiting for him to notice it.... :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> well, the bzr branch looks fixed
<yofel> it's just not in the ppa
<yofel> I'm building it here
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> sadly that crashes kubuntu-archive-upload ^^
<yofel> let me actually fix *that*
<yofel> acutually no, that should never happen
<Riddell> hey!
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> what does +q mean?
<jussi> aww, old syntax
<Riddell> what does +q mean?
<jussi> nothing anymore, it used to silence you :P
<jussi> old alias
<Riddell> oy!
<Riddell> blooding Swedish people
<jussi> yeah, they are annoying :P
<ovidiu-florin> ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found
<ovidiu-florin> I'm missing a package, but not sure which one
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: kdelibs5-dev
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmix/+bug/1091249
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1091249 in kmix (Ubuntu) "Can't switch to HDMI Audio " [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> can you poke at that bug
<apachelogger> no?
<apachelogger> not filed on bko, bug doesn't exist
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do I do with plasma-facebook bugs
<yofel> ok, kdeplasma-addons looks fine
<shadeslayer> cool
<yofel> now to wait a few minutes until I can pull it from the ppa
<Riddell> apachelogger: send upstream? fix them?
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is no upstream
<apachelogger> bug 505906
<ubottu> bug 505906 in plasma-widget-facebook (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-facebook empty after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505906
<apachelogger> shits broken
<shadeslayer> you're broken
<apachelogger> bug 827395
<ubottu> bug 827395 in ark (Ubuntu) "Ark cannot find program 7z in PATH" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827395
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1254276] qt4-linguist-tools should depend on qtchooser @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254276 (by Daniel Lintott)
<shadeslayer> yofel: how goes 4.12?
<yofel> running
<yofel> at kde-wallpapers now
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> I upgraded to 4.12 works fine so far
<yofel> I'm doing the boost transition in neon4 while waiting
<shadeslayer> ack
 * shadeslayer investigates kwallet stuff
<ovidiu-florin> Please give me some feedback on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation/DiskSetup
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I tried out ufw-kde, kind of... are there some specific things that I should test?
<Riddell> does it work?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> sorted
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/k2vjJPDc/71-patch-powerdevil-to-accept-logind-version
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it works, could use some improvements, but it works
<ovidiu-florin> should I package it?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure
<Riddell> plenty people to help if you are unsure how to start a package :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Wait for Sput to fix it, I guess.
<soee> ok so is it safe to tets 4.12 beta from backports ?
<yofel> soee: the trusty packages should be safe to use
<Sput> ScottK: cannot reproduce, and seems to be (iiuc) a distro-release specific issue, not dependent on the Quassel version?
<yofel> me and shadeslayer are running them and the systems still live ^^
<soee> :P 
<soee> what about saucy ?
<Sput> ScottK: so I guess it's rather some change in Qt that makes regex processing slow or something
<yofel> soee: not before .95
<soee> :(
<yofel> .95 is more important than backporting .80
<shadeslayer> afiestas: https://trello.com/c/k2vjJPDc/71-patch-powerdevil-to-accept-logind-version
<shadeslayer> afiestas: plz provide patch :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: oversize fixed
<soee> yofel, yuo are running trusty ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> buggy - if that's what you intend to ask ^^
<soee> :)
<yofel> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['pull-ppa-source', '-d', 'kubuntu-ninjas/ppa', 'mplayerthumbs', 'trusty']' returned non-zero exit status 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do we have kexi on the iso?
<yofel> do we care about mplayerthumbs?
<yofel> hm, it is in the archive :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: because we wanted to have calligra but it wasn't good enough so we kept the bits of calligra which are better than the libreoffice equivalents
<apachelogger> libreoffice-base-core              | libreoffice                    | libreoffice-writer                    | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>               |          687698 |            2606
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess libreoffice didn't get that memo
<shadeslayer> rdieter: pingly
<shadeslayer> rdieter: does http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/kde-runtime.git/tree/kde-runtime-initial_passwordless_kwallet_option.patch cleanly apply for your packages?
<Riddell> valorie: ping
<rdieter> shadeslayer: yes, to 4.11.x at least (needs rebasing for 4.11.9x)
<shadeslayer> yep, 4.11.9x is what I was asking about
<shadeslayer> because it seems to be in your 4.11.95 tree
<rdieter> shadeslayer: I was about to work on that, may as well do it now
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't apply to my 4.11.80 / 4.11.95 source
<shadeslayer> rdieter: I don't suppose you have a reabased one lying around ^_^
<rdieter> not yet, that's what I'm working on.  i'll let you know when I have something
<rdieter> (hopefully shouldn't take more than ~15 minutes or so)
<shadeslayer> oh awesome, plz share when you have a rebased patch
<shadeslayer> hurray for delegating work to Fedora :P
<rdieter> ick, the part the doesn't apply is a bit ugly, this may take a little longer
 * rdieter shakes fist @ upstream for not accepting this
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://pastebin.kde.org/pjz6ht553
<jussi> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> np
<yofel> kubuntu-archive-upload finished
<yofel> FINALLY
<yofel> uploading
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> hurray
 * shadeslayer starts on 4.11.95
<yofel> WAIT
<shadeslayer> :)
<soee> start ! :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: done, start!
<shadeslayer> yofel: running script
<ovidiu-florin> http://pastebin.com/ETEYqJ8L
<apachelogger> I AM SO NERVOUS ALREADY
<apachelogger> !find libsane-plustek.so.1
<ubottu> File libsane-plustek.so.1 found in libsane, libsane-dbg
<jussi> awww
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/11/23/kubuntu-photo-munich-bsp
<apachelogger> bug 1220780
<ubottu> bug 1220780 in libbluedevil (Ubuntu) "Please update libbluedevil to 1.9.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220780
<jussi> hehe: http://imgur.com/p4SU7
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465054/
<Riddell> https://plus.google.com/photos/+MarcoMartin/albums/5949207365739843169/5949207367837810482?pid=5949207367837810482&oid=113935986078304377737  what is it?
<Riddell> http://makeplaylive.com/
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you scared her
<manchicken> Hiya
<ScottK> Sput: OK.  I'll try it again and see if I still have a problem.  Thanks for checking.
<manchicken> ScottK: Did you say last night that someone had a question for me?
<ScottK> manchicken: shadeslayer had a qapt question.
<shadeslayer> Doctor Who time, tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> but feel free to ask
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Right now
 * manchicken is sad since it isn't streaming online.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: ssup
<shadeslayer> whats the issue?
<yofel> ok done, everyone happy with me replacing http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu with http://www.kubuntu.org/content/download-new ?
<shadeslayer> looks good to me
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Howdy
<manchicken> I don't have cable, nor do I live in the UK.
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> new page now online as http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Did you have a libqapt question?
<yofel> please someone check if everything's ~ok
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> manchicken: do you have a server in the UK?
<shadeslayer> manchicken: then : ssh -ND 8000 user@server 
<shadeslayer> then set the socks proxy in firefox to localhost , port 8000
<shadeslayer> and voila
<shadeslayer> ( note, just the socks proxy, nothing else )
<yofel> Could a MOTU please upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/tmp/libkomparediff2_4.11.80-0ubuntu1.dsc please?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> doctor!
<apachelogger> now!
<manchicken> Then just go to the site?
 * manchicken IS WATCHING DOCTOR!!!
<ovidiu-florin> Munich is watching the Doctor
<soee> Poland is waiting for KDE 4.12 saucy :<
<shadeslayer> manchicken: yep
<shadeslayer> :)_
<manchicken> Oooh, they just burned America.
 * ScottK looks around.
<ScottK> It's still here.
<ScottK> Did some 4.12 beta New stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone needs to look at marble.  The libmarblewidget17 so naming is messed up.  Rejecting.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> ScottK: upstream .80:
<yofel> set(GENERIC_LIB_VERSION "0.16.80")
<yofel> set(GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION "17")
<apachelogger> after party
<apachelogger> whoooo
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: They didn't introduce the new doctor!!!
<manchicken> Yay!!
<apachelogger> cuz xmas
<shadeslayer> oh right
<apachelogger> also stop spoilering
<shadeslayer> pft
<Riddell> awesome!
<manchicken> That was a lot of fun.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> I wanted more of the 8th doctor, he was my first 
<manchicken> 9th was my favorite.
<manchicken> Aww, BBC does the same thing that American TV does... the whole overuse of Twitter thing.
<ovidiu-florin> http://freecode.com/projects/gosa
<yofel> ScottK: seems like upstream only half-heartedly updated marble. .95 has .16.85 has lib version
<yofel> is that a problem though? The soname is correct
<manchicken> LMFAO
<manchicken> Single point in time
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: awesome on the installation docs
<valorie> however, I think we should point to some more detailed stuff for the manual part
<valorie> and Riddell: pong
<valorie> watching day of the doctor in a few mins....
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I'll keep that in mind
<valorie> happy to see no spoilers yet
<valorie> I did find one typo
<valorie> lesse if I can get rekonq to work
<valorie> damn it, it won't allow me to login; or rather I login, but then am asked to login again
<valorie> finally....
 * yofel changed the colors of those seperation bars to grey
<yofel> (on the download page)
<yofel> IMO that fits better into the template
<yofel> anyone disagree?
<valorie> yofel: which page?
<yofel> valorie: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu 
<valorie> I like it
<valorie> when are you folks taking off to see the Day of the Doctor?
<Riddell> valorie: hmm, I wanted to talk to you about something
<Riddell> valorie: it was actually about romanian translations
<valorie> well, until we get out of moinmoin, I can see translations only happening to the docbook stuff
<valorie> because from docbook there are translation tools
<valorie> so I guess I should write that email I promised yesterday
<Riddell> valorie: nah it's a social issue, was wondering from a CWG perspective
<valorie> social issue in what way?
<soee> Riddell, <mokush> what's with the "#savetheday party" announcements? @#kubuntu
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin says romanian has only 1 person active and he's not wanting to take his contributions because that guy uses the communist spelling and he uses the contempory spelling
<Riddell> soee: wasn't it awesome?
<valorie> the only issues I know about are the efforts to unite the wiki translators with the rest of the KDE translation teams
<valorie> oh, urgh
<Riddell> valorie: but I've talked a bit with albert and advised him to get some commits in so he can get an svn account and get more in then he can fix the politics
<ovidiu-florin> soee: already talked with him
<ovidiu-florin> with mokush
<soee> ovidiu-florin, ok thanks for an answer :)
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: could you please write to community-wg@kde.org about this?
<valorie> because CWG may have some help for *all* the teams about issues like this
<valorie> no hurry on that
<shadeslayer> rdieter: any news on that patch ? :)
<rdieter> shadeslayer: here's what I have to far, http://paste.fedoraproject.org/56327/24608513
<rdieter> it compiles, haven't done any runtime testing yet
<shadeslayer> thx
<valorie> ok, I can't keep from watching the day of the doctor any longer
<valorie> be back in a while
<Quintasan> jussi: I'm organising Linux-related conference at my university, think it's good enough to hand people some Kubuntu stickers?
<apachelogger> i386 queue >=6hrs hooray
<apachelogger> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6466286/ do you approve?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-24
<apachelogger> you know, I just realized.... we now have more todos for .04 than before :@
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Beastie Squishing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.80 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<ScottK> yofel: Look at the files in the binary.  I think they are not correct.
<ahoneybun> hello all
<xnox> Does phonon need a merge, or can it be synced?
 * valorie watches the Day of the Doctor again, this time with various extras (plus ads)
<valorie> not much new in the notes
<valorie> hopefully something happens in the wake of the Day of the Doctor
<manchicken> One more test done in libqapt. I'm going to add something, too, to SourcesList, I'm going to add a "containsEntry" which takes an entry and tests to see if it has one.
<manchicken> Currently the way you'd do that is you'd say sourcesListInstance.entries().contains(sourceEntryInstance), but the problem with that is that now that I've changed how we're storing the sources in memory this will not really be super efficient. It also doesn't seem like it makes a whole bunch of sense to me since you'd be trying to figure out whether or not the SourcesList contains an entry, not a list of entries belonging to the 
<manchicken> SourcesList contains an entry.
<manchicken> The current way it works would still work, but with the new "containsEntry()" method I could allow the lookup to scope the lookup to a single file.
<manchicken> Also, then it would be more intuitive that you'd be operating on the SourcesList itself rather than a list of entries returned by the SourcesList.
<ahoneybun> valorie, no spoilers please waiting to see it on monday in 3D
<valorie> oooo, jealous of the 3D
<manchicken> No doubt
<manchicken> That's something to be jealous of, too.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go to bed, I've got a run
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> I fell off the internetz, zomg
<valorie> I think I'm totally od'd on doctor who
<valorie> until tomorrow
<valorie> ...
<valorie> but in a good way
<apachelogger> agateau: more robust version http://paste.ubuntu.com/6467877/
<apachelogger> valorie: <3
<valorie> apachelogger: did you get a chance to watch all the extra stuff?
<valorie> or was that BBC America
<valorie> <3 to you too
<apachelogger> nope, Riddell didn't let us
<valorie> I'm sure you can get it *somehow*
<apachelogger> sure, just not until I am home :P
<valorie> the doctors revisited stuff was cool, and was a great background for today's special
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<valorie> the rest of the stuff was sort of repeats of bits of those revisited things
<valorie> I even got my husband to watch
<valorie> but now, goodnight
<valorie> it's 2am....
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}} to apachelogger
 * apachelogger rehuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugs valorie
<valorie> and all of our brave bug squashers
<valorie> good travels
<Riddell> valorie: what's extra on BBC America?
<yofel> did someone get to upload libkomparediff2?
<Riddell> yofel: oh no sorry, will do
<yofel> thanks :)
<Riddell> updated http://www.kubuntu.org/legal please proofread
<Riddell> tsimpson: yo
<Riddell> tsimpson: you want to do awesome website things or is that just jussi's wishful thinking
<tsimpson> Riddell: whatever I can do to help out
<Riddell> tsimpson: currently it's on a slightly broken drupal setup on a canonical server
<Riddell> tsimpson: we could setup an identical but less broken drupal 6 setup on the kubuntu server or some people say wordpress is nicer but that would be more work
<jussi> Yeah, I would like to see it on wordpress, it is easier to securely maintain IMHO
<jussi> but really, its up to you  which you feel is easier to main (IMHO)
<jussi> maintain even
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/contact-us updated, how's this?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: could you help me with my bluetooth now?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: once we're done with the discussions 
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<tsimpson> Riddell, jussi: both are pains to maintain, so I'm fine either way
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-dev-utils/4:4.11.80-0ubuntu1/
<shadeslayer> huh
<Riddell> tsimpson: pain to maintain but wordpress is a big pain to migrate from drupal while staying with drupal is easy
<Riddell> also we already have a theme in drupal
<Riddell> so from the point of view of making life easy I'd say drupal
<apachelogger> I say wordpress
<apachelogger> better in the long run IMO
<jussi> true that
<jussi> Drupal 6 only has a limited life left, so we need ot change at some poitn
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make a new theme for wordpress
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: awesome
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=129377
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/128x128/apps/ksniffer.png?revision=1199828
<apachelogger> Mamarok: jussi says finnish chocolate is playing is the same league as swiss one
<apachelogger> jussi: MG just called finnish chocolate unedible
<Riddell> finnish chocolate is great as long as you like it tasting of liquorice
<Riddell> valorie: I added a link to kubuntu docs at kubuntu.org/support
<Riddell> forums and mailing list sections updated kubuntu.org/community
<yofel> ScottK: I'm still not sure what you were talking about, unless you mean the designer plugins. Do we really need QtDesigner plugins at runtime?
<apachelogger> http://www.cornify.com/
<jussi> wrong... just wrong...
<Riddell> yofel: bug 494214
<ubottu> bug 494214 in Kubuntu Website "Kubuntu website is poorly designed in terms of navigation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494214
<apachelogger> ALERT
<apachelogger> ALERT ALERT
<apachelogger> ALERT ALERT ALERT
<Riddell> yofel: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: please share the link for that migration script
<ovidiu-florin> this is a plugin for wordpress: http://wordpress.org/plugins/cms2cms-automated-drupal-to-wp-migration/
<ovidiu-florin> there is also an external tool
<ovidiu-florin> that does this, but that costs
<shadeslayer> afiestas: if krandr and kscreen are run at the same time, will anything conflict?
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: ^
<yofel> ScottK: so I reviewed shadeslayer's changes for .80 and there's at least no issue I see from OUR side. 95 at least fixes the designer plugins location to where they were before
<yofel> ScottK: am I missing something?
<apachelogger> allee: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-breaks
<Riddell> valorie: wow I just found this, quite a lot of something here, I wonder how accurate it is http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu:Saucy
<Riddell> ximion: you're issing out here in munich
<Riddell> dr who was awesome
<jussi> not
<jussi> :D
<lordievader> Yes it was :D
<apachelogger> :O
<Riddell> yofel: kubuntu.org/getkubuntu updated
<Riddell> jussi: you weren't even there
<jussi> actually, I have no idea, wasnt trhere
<apachelogger> Riddell: can ye please kick the fin
<jussi> lol
<Riddell> no! I'm a pacifist!  (like Dr Who)
<jussi> pacifists always lose.... :P
<apachelogger> :O
<Riddell> humph
<jussi> awww
<ximion> Riddell: I've read your blogposts, at least :-)
<ximion> looks like you had fun ^^
<apachelogger> DCOP blog posts ftw
<jussi> we are *having* fun
<Riddell> you're required to pick a category and the dcop category just feels so lonely
<ximion> ah! I always wondered about that ^^
<apachelogger> firefox recommends ubufox depends aptdaemon
<apachelogger> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> I reduced bugs on the kubuntu website by 50%!
<apachelogger> ScottK: halp
<jussi> Riddell: without apachelogger methods? o.O
<apachelogger> what are those
<jussi> "your bug is invalid" :D
<apachelogger> sbecause they are
<jussi> (Riddell: well done though :) )
<ximion> lots of sruff depends on aptdaemon, while it could easily depend on PackageKit ;-)
 * ximion is highly biased about that
<yofel> I remembered yesterday why I passionately hate packagekit
<yofel> half of the time when I was trying to run 'sudo apt-get update' the apt database was locked by packagekit
<apachelogger> plug install aint working
<apachelogger> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
<ximion> yofel: dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.PackageKit --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/PackageKit org.freedesktop.PackageKit.SuggestDaemonQuit
<ximion> ;-)
<yofel> ximion: and how do I tell it/apper to never automatically check for updates?
<ximion> I'm planning to land a patch in apt-get/Synaptic which does automatically quit pk, and add one to Apt to display a better error message - but that will take time...
<ximion> yofel: Apper KCM -> Settings -> Check for new updates -> Never
<soee> 4.11.95 is secodn or third beta ?
<yofel> 3rd
<soee> really this comments should be disabled: http://flossmanuals.net/kde-guide/
<soee> or atleast replace it with something like http://disqus.com/ to have more control over it ?
<shadeslayer> no clue, I do not control that site
<soee> i etered there from kde.org (banner links to begginers guide ) and what i see? comments like:
<soee> On 2013-10-31 03:53 Markus Hafner wrote:
<soee> PENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENIS
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> you don't have to post that here
<soee> sorry 
<Riddell> Mamarok: still want business cards? details right on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-cards ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: your phone number doesn't look right, +44 is the UK
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin, yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/ufw-kde-0.1.tar.xz
<ximion> interesting.... Just learned from Ubuntu's Python3 transition table that the Software Center will go away after 14.04... Unfortunately, Google doesn't find information on how it will be replaced
<Riddell> valorie: don't want a phone number on your card?
<Riddell> ximion: where's the transition table?
<Riddell> maybe it'll be replaced by muon discover
<ximion> Riddell: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiT4gOXSkmapdGdFejk0MjFydUlNMDVoMXNRdGdkbFE#gid=1
<ximion> I forgot that Ubuntu will base on Qt later, so Muon Discover would make some sense...
<ximion> however, it pulls in KDE dependencies, so I am not sure if that will happen...
<Riddell> with KF5 KDE dependencies is only a good thing
<jussi> http://jussi01.com/2013/11/24/munich-bug-squishing/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: allee https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-cards
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: done
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hurray for reducing website bugs :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: halp
<Riddell> ryanakca: I also took you off the contact, but feel free to come back to us at any time
<apachelogger> "foo's API tries to be self-documented" == we cannot be bothered to explain what our software does
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what was your conclusion when you looked at GUI testing via accessibility
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: too much effort
<shadeslayer> will take up quite a bit of time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: though it's still worth the effort, assuming we can take time off KF5 and write GUI tests
<ryanakca> Riddell: Great, thanks. I had suggested I be taken off a few months ago because I haven't been involved, but the response was that I could solve the problem just by coming back and becoming involved. Alas, when university takes up your every working hour... ;)
<apachelogger> I could have made that conclusion without having looked into it :P
<apachelogger> you should become manager at nokia
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts on what we can do?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I asked the LiMux people on what they do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they said they use http://testlink.org/ to write tests
<shadeslayer> and they have over 4000 tests ....
<frank67> Hi, everybody
<frank67> I've a trouble with Kwin (I suppose)
<frank67> It can't enable OpenGL composition on my PC while in Debian 7.2 all works fine
<apachelogger> upstreams says use debian.
<frank67> BTW is it a known issue?
<frank67> Sorry, I forget, I'm on Kubuntu 13.10
<Riddell> frank67: user support in #kubuntu
<frank67> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.muktware.com/2013/11/assassination-president-kennedy-presented-microsoft/16720
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ping
<shadeslayer> afiestas: any news on versioning the plugins in libkscreen? and is anyone else using libkscreen?
<shadeslayer> or is anything else planning on using libkscreen
<soee> yofel, this 4.11.95 will be backported to saucy right ?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> debfx: you need to sign my key
<yofel> soee: probably, we're mostly done and rc isn't for another 3 days
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://xkcd.com/797/
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://xkcd.com/306/
<yofel> yeah, that one's good too :D
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: ^^
<Riddell> jussi, apachelogger: kde bug 328012
<ubottu> KDE bug 328012 in activities "Default Activities gives a broken activity" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328012
<ximion> Riddell: btw, do you have information about what would need to be done to make Kubuntu packages work on a Debian base?
<ximion> (I've seen some discussion about working together on this with Debian, and of course at Tanglu we have a string interest in this too, especially because Kubuntu uses logind now :P)
<ximion> (while "we" at Tanglu is mostly Debian and Kubuntu developer(s) anyway ^^)
<Riddell> we use logind?
<Riddell> ximion: our packages mostly are just the debian ones but sometimes we package them first
<Riddell> recompiling them is all it would need because there's no ABI stability guaranteed between debian and ubuntu
<ximion> Riddell: what about stuff like translation from LP?
<ximion> Ubuntu is now running on logind (and old version, since upstart doesn't provide cgroup structures for the new one), and I see "logind support" on Trello ;-)
<Riddell> ximion: yeah I believe we do use logind although I admit to not really knowing what that means
<ximion> Riddell: it basically means multiseat support and no ConsoleKit anymore :-)
<ximion> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-logind.service.html
 * Riddell publishes http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=70
<ximion> kdm in Kubuntu still wants CK, but lightdm seems to be using logind there
<yofel> Riddell: qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1
<yofel> has the suspend calls
<mitya57> Riddell: link targets for first and second articles look wrong
<mitya57> s/second/third/
<kubotu> mitya57 meant: "Riddell: link targets for first and third articles look wrong"
<Riddell> mitya57: how about now?
<Riddell> ximion: we don't make any changes to support logind, solid detects it automatically (and I believe doesn't use it because of the older version used in ubuntu so we still need to install pm-utils)
<mitya57> Riddell: first link still points to second article :) (third works now)
<yofel> Riddell, ximion: not quite, solid asks for the version, systemd-shim doesn't know it, so it gives up
<Riddell> mitya57: bother these wysiwyg editors, how about now?
<mitya57> Now it works. That's why I use Markdown :)
<ximion> a few changes to support logind need to be done in KDE, maybe I can compile a list of that soon - in general, if the display-manager supports logind and CK is not there, KDE 4.11 can use logind (as far as I know)
<Riddell> other things need ported like policykit-qt I think?
<Riddell> ScottK, yofel : I think ScottK didn't like the version number of the library http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469214/
<Riddell> but although it's unusual it's perfectly valid
<ximion> yes
<yofel> yeah, that's what I thought too, but he wasn't clear about it
<Riddell> yofel: so go ahead and upload and I can approve if ScottK doesn't get to it
<yofel> Riddell: lets just wait a few hours until 95 is done building and someone tested it
<ximion> but I have no idea why the Qt thing depends on CK on Ubuntu... Debian and Tanglu don't have that dep ( http://packages.tanglu.org/aequorea/libpolkit-qt-1-1 ), and it also doesn't make sense to me...
<yofel> I think that's hardcoded backwards compatibility for everything that possibly uses CK as it's not assured to be installed by default anymore
<ximion> "Add Depends on consolekit, since we're using its D-Bus API. " - yup
<Riddell> does user-manager use it?
<yofel> it depends on ck at least..
<Riddell> same thing, laney added a dependency
<Riddell> presumably he had good reason to
<Riddell> although I don't know how he knows
<yofel> src/lib/usersessions.cpp uses org.freedesktop.login1, so it might not actually use it
<yofel> afiestas: ^
<ximion> the polkit-qt dependency on CK is really bad... the dependency is justified...
<ximion> maybe I can do something about that later
<ximion> I wonder how Fedora handles this with a KDM on logind an polkit-qt on CK
<yofel> rdieter: ^
<Riddell> powerdevil is also in this trello card for using consolekit
<ximion> Riddell: it does?
<ximion> I've seen https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/108407/ going in
<ximion> there have been a few other changes too, and powerdevil should only optionally require CK
<soee> 4.11.95 -> trusty status all OK :)
<Riddell> jussi: tsimpson: here's an out of date database dump if you want to get started http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/1516448_drupal.sql.gz
<chill> bonjour, j'ai supprimé le lancement automatique de mon bureau et je ne sais pas comment le récuperer, aucun raccourci clavier ne marche excepté ctrl  alt  sup ; quelqu'un aurait une idée?
<chill> hello
<chill> I've deleted the start of my "system" and I can't do nothing from my session, does someone have a solution?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I fixed it
<yofel> is someone working on merging phonon from debian?
<yofel> if not I'll get to it when I'm home
<yofel> 95 installed fine \o/
<Quintasan> Do you know Java magic yofel?
<yofel> kinda?
<Quintasan> String s1 = "foo";
<yofel> yes?
<Quintasan> String s2 = "foo";
<Quintasan> if you do s1 == s2 you get true
<Quintasan> of you do String s3 = new String("foo") and s1 == s3 you'd get false
<Quintasan> does Java compiler make s2 a reference to s1?
<shadeslayer> debfx: could you email me the debian dir from simion :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: I lost it since I was working on it in /tmp
<yofel> Quintasan: yes, because it tries to save memory, but that's so unreliable behaviour that you please don't rely on that
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> actually it's homework question but our prof is even more pedantic than -pedantic in gcc
<debfx> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> thx
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://felix.fobos.de/simon_0.4.1-1.debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> Quintasan: you shouldn't use == for string comparison in java
<shadeslayer> one would think there's a std::compare function
<Riddell> I had to fix that goodness knows how many times in my peers' code at university
<Riddell> String.equals()
<Quintasan> Well, yes, I do realise that, I was just making sure I wouldn't be talking trash when he asks me why there is no equality.
<debfx> because java
<Quintasan> -pedantic switch is less pedantic than he is, miss one word and you are already in the wrong on his classes
<manchicken> 11mi up, 11mi down.
<Quintasan> debfx: Whilst I like that as a general explanation it won't work in that case :P
<debfx> well java doesn't do operator overloading and doesn't have much special handling for String so you have to call an equals function
<Quintasan> somebody should kill him for code formatting
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/11/24/plasma-desktopM24995.png
<Quintasan> URGH
<Riddell> shadeslayer: let's do this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isKwOCyKdfk
<Quintasan> I want a movie of shadeslayer doing this Riddell :D
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> I definitely can't do that
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1254473] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: short read ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254473 (by Lesha Ogonkov)
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you need help with these Perl packages? I'm not seeing build logs, so I'm not sure how to help.
<Riddell> manchicken: looks like it's all built now
<Riddell> was just dependencies being fiddly
<manchicken> ok, cool
<manchicken> I kept seeing failures, so I wasn't sure what was up.
<Riddell> manchicken: look at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.95_trusty.html
<Riddell> it's all compiled but there may still be some issues in the yellow bits which need fixed
<Riddell> if nothing else you can work out why the kubuntu-automation script doesn't ignore the "CMake Warning (dev)" variable as I told it to
<manchicken> K
<manchicken> Geez, I'm still pretty weak with CMake. Most of my interaction with CMake is trial-and-error :)
<Riddell> it's actually pthon
<Riddell> python
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> I added it to all in cmake-ignore.json
<manchicken> Okay, cool.
<manchicken> I can never get those build logs to load.
<manchicken> Did you see my monologue about contains() methods in QApt::SourcesList last night?
<Riddell> and added all to kubuntu-ppa-build-status but it doesn't work
<Riddell> manchicken: no I didn't
<Riddell> but I'm not sure I can comment much I've never looked at qapt for more than a minute
<manchicken> K.
<manchicken> Riddell: The check for that variable is kinda weak, it looks like it's only catching it if the dependency line starts with "CMake Warning (dev)"
<manchicken> And the regular expression which grabs dependencies there would totally match space characters.
<manchicken> It's a greedy dot.
<Riddell> but the lines do start with that don't they?
<Riddell> how does this look? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/feature-tour-new  should be the same as https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/feature-tou
<shadeslayer> manchicken: yofel fixed the policy
<Riddell> how does this look? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/feature-tour-new  should be the same as https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<shadeslayer> so that it doesn't show the warning
<Riddell> how does this look? https://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour-new  should be the same as https://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<manchicken> K. I'll disregard that then :)
<debfx> Riddell: cmake-ignore.json only allows you to ignore option build-dependencies
<Riddell> debfx: optional build-dependencies?
<debfx> ah, yes
<debfx> Riddell: I've pushed a new revision to kubuntu-automation. could you re-run the build status script with that?
<Riddell> debfx: running
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/pntgvhncw
<debfx> looks more green now :)
<debfx> but still a circular dependency in kdepim :(
<debfx> oh launchpad with your build tools from the 90s: contains ununderstood data member data.tar.xz in the build log
<ScottK> Riddell and yofel: It wasn't just the version number.  It was the fact that there were two .so files in there, one empty and the library seemed generally messed up.
<ScottK> It may be theoretically OK, but I don't think the build system dealt with it correctly.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's up with your kde-dev-utils upload?
<apachelogger> checkin
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, actually ldtp testing seems very straight forward
<apachelogger> except that for some reason kde apps actually propagate dbus interfaces that they then do not offer
<apachelogger> making ldtp explode because it resolves by name which requires it to iter all objects of a window, so it then falls into a not provided dbus interface and throws an exception
 * Mamarok wonders when we will get the new ponon packages...
<Mamarok> phonon*
 * apachelogger does too and makes grumpy face
<debfx> should have mentioned that 2 days earlier
<apachelogger> only mentioned it like 10 times
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1254473] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: short read ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254473 (by Lesha Ogonkov)
<yofel> ScottK: that was missing a build-dep that seemed to be new suddenly (toolchain change while we were working on .80?) - in any case, it's fixed in ninjas .95
<yofel> ScottK: and for marble, I don't know what the archive builders did, but for me the package had .so.17 as a symlink to .so.16.80 which looks fine
<yofel> Riddell: feature-tour looks nice, but could you please add a bit of margin to the content so it's not glued to the left border?
<yofel> Riddell: actually content is wrong, it shouldn't show kopete
<yofel> apachelogger, Mamarok: I'll work on merging phonon 4.7
<yofel> or well, xnox took care of that
<yofel> thanks :)
<soee> yofel, 4.12 b3 backport maybe ? :)
<yofel> I guess I could start on that
<yofel> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.7.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254523
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1254527] System bell randomly doesn't work after login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254527 (by Graeme Hewson)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ldtp testing?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: known issue, needs libiberty-dev, fixed in 4.11.95 ( oddly it built fine in the PPA )
<Riddell> yofel: yes I'm still to update the content
<Riddell> just moving it out of the theme for now
<yofel> Riddell: uh, it *is* out of the theme?
<yofel> Riddell: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/252/edit?destination=admin%2Fcontent%2Fnode%3Fpage%3D1 is the current feature-tour
<Riddell> hmm so the copy in the theme is obsolete I guess
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: accessibility foo
<apachelogger> Riddell: we have too many cards, I think we need a scoring system
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fyi I'm still up and am in the lobby downstaris
<shadeslayer> *stairs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and there are a bunch of brits on my right
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157525425/buildlog.txt.gz any thoughts on that?
<yofel> not really, another python2.5 <-> format 0.4 bug?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oSource: project-neon5-plasma-nm
<shadeslayer> extra 'o'
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon5/plasma-nm/view/head:/control
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you fix that plz, no keys with me
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> thx
<yofel> oh ^^
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re ldtp , lets take the case of the oxygen-gtk3 scrolling bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you propose to check if the view actually scrolled
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel you're missing the snow
<shadeslayer> the snow!!!
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather munich
<apachelogger> apparenlty there's going to be snow here too tomorrow
<shadeslayer> pft
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not sure if ldtp can do it but you should be able to query all sorts of properties from an object
<apachelogger> among those probably is the slider position
<apachelogger> though IMHO the correct approach is to have a specific oxygen-gtk test app
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> and if one cannot get the position property it would simply have a signal on dbus then
<shadeslayer> k gonna look at ldtp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed and asked for a rebuild
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: <3
<shadeslayer> <3
<apachelogger> regarding ldtp ... first someone needs to talk to fregl
<apachelogger> much less use if kded apps make ldtp fall over dead xD
<shadeslayer> he
<apachelogger> s/kded/kde
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ldtp page says KDE is support
<shadeslayer> +ed
<apachelogger> it may have worked at some point :P
<apachelogger> not even sure why it fails, but it seems to be a bug in qt-at-spi
<apachelogger> maybe it's incorrectly exposing an object that it then cannot serialize to the at-spi
<shadeslayer> bugs can be fixed by poking fregl with a long fluffy stick
<apachelogger> or maybe one must force the kde accessibility bridge, no clue though, I haven't looked at the qt bits
<apachelogger> I can post my demo test for gammaray tomorrow though
<apachelogger> anywayyyyyyyyy
<apachelogger> that all needs to be mostly an upstream effort anyway
<soee> there should be some promotional video for each Kubuntu release :)
<apachelogger> e.g. amarok needs to maintain amarok test cases, there's no point if we throw nonexistant resources at it
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/pfhri07qd
<soee> something like 4-5 min system presentation
<apachelogger> soee: there should be someone who makes that
<shadeslayer> ^^ Trying to enable tests in kde4libs
<soee> apachelogger, considering that :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: true
<apachelogger> phonon test cases could be implemented as ldtp tests ;)
 * shadeslayer might look at implementing ldtp tests for KTP
<apachelogger> actually those would be semi-nice examples because they are mostly very short and easy to check the results on
<apachelogger> plus async, so that's covered as well
<shadeslayer> thoughts on the kdelibs tests? especially kdeui-kmainwindow_unittest
<apachelogger> mail kde-core-devel
<apachelogger> kdeui may well be a setup/requirement problem
<apachelogger> since those likely require some fakex thing
<shadeslayer> well, not sure how, I run the tests under xvfb
<apachelogger>    Actual (mw2.size()): QSize(640x480)
<apachelogger>    Expected (QSize(800, 600)): QSize(800x600)
<apachelogger> that sounds like wrong test tbh xD
<shadeslayer> OTOH xvfb-run might be using some other geometry
<apachelogger> if that made problems it'd be a bug in the test
<shadeslayer> don't see how, it could easily be that the test expects a certain screen resolution ?
<shadeslayer> ( OTOH that sounds like a poorly written test then )
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> that's my point
<shadeslayer> works if I run xvfb as 1440x900
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> in theory you should be able to runa  test on 1x1
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> 2x2
<apachelogger> assuming a test wants to resize up and resize down xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still worth asking
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> putting on my todo
<apachelogger> I think the minimum supported resolution was 800x600 even in KDE 3 so it may be that the xvfb res is wrong
<shadeslayer> have to ask bcooksley about the test setup on jenkins
<shadeslayer> yofel: since you're running 4.11.95, does kwallet create a empty wallet now?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: sick :(
<lordievader> Hmm, that ain't good :(
<apachelogger> Your membership in motu is about to expire
<apachelogger> noooooooooooo
<Quintasan> Yer no longer a master.
<valorie> you will miss raising your sword to the sky and crying "I HAVE THE POWER!"
<apachelogger> nono, expiration averted. I shall remain master of the universe forevermore
<valorie> excellent
<Riddell> hola
<alket> hi
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning lovely Kubuntu folks
<tsdgeos> Riddell: what's the deal with 14.12 beta 2? i only got the kolf package updated :D
<tsdgeos> Riddell: also the new Plasma 5 doesn't get a "logo" if i'm using lightdm (the unity frontend)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I've only done that 1 package, I really wanted to see the new features in kolf
<Riddell> tsdgeos: or more truthfully that was a simple example so I can confirm with Debian and everyone that it's done the right way
<tsdgeos> i hope the new translations of the desktop files please you :)
<Riddell> is something different there?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: bug 1393370 reported
<ubottu> bug 1393370 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "no logo for plasma 5 in lightdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393370
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily working? the last "daily" build was 3 days ago
<Riddell> _Groo_: I think there's been some build failures so they haven't gone into that archive
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah ok then :)
<Riddell> jmux: I'm giving a wee talk about Kubuntu, can you tell me if the updated version is rolled out in Munich?
<jmux> Riddell: I don't understand your question?! We'll rollout 12.04 with KDE 4.12.x - that's still in test until end of month. I have no idea about the productive rollout - not my department.
<Riddell> jmux: thanks that's what I wanted to know
<Riddell> apachelogger: where the crash showing website?
<apachelogger> Riddell errors.ubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking at the LivdFS build failure logs, it looks like ktorrent is going to have to go unless someone produces a Plasma 5 port.
<ScottK> There's also an oddity with kactivities I didn't figure out yet.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> ScottK: mm depends on libkworkspace4abi2
<Riddell> I'll see if it can built without it
<ScottK> OK.  But consider once you've done that if we'd be better of just using qbittorrent for now.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've not tried it, what's it like?
<ScottK> I haven't either, but it seems well maintained in Debian and upstream is active, so it's promising.
<ScottK> (I can't remember the last time I did any kind of torrent, so I'm not the right guy to check)
<Riddell> ktorrent is pretty good and featureful but it does suffer from the kde stereotype of filling the ui with everything you might ever consider wanting
<Riddell> but how do you watch the new series of Dr Who?
<ScottK> Don't.  I chose to have children instead of watching TV.
<Riddell> I'd have thought one of the advantages of having children is to have an excuse to watch dr who :)
<ScottK> Once she's a little older.
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hi sgclark
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Riddell> removing homerun from the archive, it needs plasma 4
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for fixing ktorrent.
<ScottK> That just leaves kactivities to sort out.
<Riddell> ScottK: what needs sorted with kactivities?
<ScottK> Riddell: kactivities : Conflicts: libkactivities-bin but 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: removing plasma-widget-fastuserswitch from the archive, it needs plasma 4 (you packaged it says changelog)
<ScottK> Not sure what's pulling libkactivities-bin in.
<Riddell> kactivities is kf5 and libkactivities-bin is kde4, they will conflict, upstream insisted on it for some reason but anything that works with old stuff should work with new stuff
<Riddell> ScottK: where are you seeing this?
<ScottK> Riddell: In the LiveFS build failure log from last nigh.
<ScottK> night
<ScottK> Ah.  Looks like you don't get them.
<ScottK> Just forwarded it to you.
<ScottK> You might want to get yourself on distro for those.
<Riddell> I think I get enough e-mail as it is!
<ScottK> It only mails when it fails.
<Riddell> they might be the same problem of course, ktorrent might want to bring in libkdeworkspace which wants kactivities-bin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fine by me
<Riddell> hmm, maybe it's libkactivities6 which recommends kactivities-bin and is used by dolphin and several other important bits
<ScottK> That seems more likely.
<tsdgeos> qt slipping alrady :/
<ScottK> I think the KDE4 stuff has to stop using kactivities-bin
<Riddell> three cheers for mitya57 who just got into core-dev!
<Riddell> tsdgeos: pardon?
<tsdgeos> "* Unfortunately we don't have rc packages available at the moment --> Cannot release rc Tue 18th Nov as planned"
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ah, upstream are slipping their schedule?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Riddell> I guess plasma 5.2 will want qt 5.3 then, the question is what's best for kubuntu shipping in april
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm pretty sure we want to ship the Qt5 that KDE is willing to support Plasma/KF5 on.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'll make libkactivities6 (kde4 lib) recommend kactivities (plasma5 binaries) instead of kactivites-bin (kde4 binaries)
<ScottK> Will that actually work correctly?
<Riddell> ScottK: and as upstream plasma release dude I also have to work out what Qt version Plasma wants
<Riddell> ScottK: yes it should be fine, it's all backwards compatible promises the upstream maintainer
<ScottK> Right.  So figure that out and you'll know the Kubuntu answer.
<ScottK> Cool.  Sounds like the right fix then.
<ScottK> Then the KDE4 package can be removed too, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: the source package can't be removed, it still needs to build libkactivities6 (kde4 lib)
<Riddell> ScottK: I guess we could update it to not build kactivites-bin (kde4 binaries)
<ScottK> I think that'd be good.  Harder to have something accidentally use it in the future that way.
<Riddell> what a lot of faff just to support Sick_Rimmit and his love of activities :)
<ScottK> I still haven't figured out how they work or what they are good for.
<Riddell> you should watch Sick_Rimmit's presentation from friday
<Riddell> although it didn't manage to convince me either
<Riddell> but I guess if you like to separate your life into home/work/setup for children/setup to watch dr who then it would be handy
<ScottK> I guess.
<ScottK> I have different computers/user accounts mostly for stuff like that.
<Riddell> ok uploaded
<Riddell> now if only a friendly archive admin would review sddm we might get working images tomorrow
<mitya57> Thanks Riddell!
<Riddell> oh we also need a friendly archive admin to approve the owncloud update https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= bug 1384355
<ubottu> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
<Riddell> well ~ubuntu-sru person
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I'm a bit confused by kwebkitpart in https://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20141113-1.txt, am I right in thinking that isn't used any more?
<tsdgeos> define "anymore"
<tsdgeos> ii  kpart-webkit                                          1.3.4-1                                       amd64        WebKit KPart
<Riddell> ah, a kpart used by konqueror
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone gets to try again on sddm.
<ScottK> Full license text for CC BY 3.0 and COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS  missing.
<Riddell> fun fun, thanks
<Riddell> I wonder why cc-sa-by isn't in common-licences by now
<ScottK> Even if it was, you still need a copy in the tarball.  That just makes debian/copyright shorter.
<Riddell> no you don't, colin's been pretty clear upstream doesn't have to ship the full licence if they don't want to as long as it's clear what it refers to
<Riddell> but definately worth doing
 * Sick_Rimmit spots discussion about KDE Activities... He LOVES EM
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: but are they better than virtual desktops?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, and the reason for this is they give you a completely independent workspace, and can be configured to be up and running with a default application set if you so wish
<Sick_Rimmit> You can wake them up and put them to sleep as and when you need them.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: but are they better than different system users?
<Sick_Rimmit> Well the context is dramatically different there.
<Sick_Rimmit> Different system users create data isolation
<_Groo_> could anyone point me to a good howto on how to make recipes for launchpad?
<Sick_Rimmit> Activities represent the different contexts of your daily workflow, rather then complete separation
<Riddell> ah so maybe that is a better solution to watching dr who without your children knowing
<Sick_Rimmit> They're very good for chatting on IRC at work, whilst looking like you coding on the internal database :-)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> d__ed: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/sddm.diff
<Riddell> ScottK: upstream sddm d__ed says he'll merge that patch to fix the licencing can I upload it again adding CC into debian/copyright? I don't think there's any need for a new upstream tar
<ScottK> Can you just do a quick repack to add the licenses?
<ScottK> The tarball by itself is supposed to be distributable.
<Riddell> oh I see a further problem, CC-BY confused with CC-BY-SA
<Riddell> and as a side note I see there's CC 4.0 now, guess I should do some reading
<Linnak> Hi, Is it a config file where I can reduce tha application launcher menu's delay?
<Riddell> ScottK: sddm uploaded with repacked tar with licence fixese
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> Linnak: user support in #kubuntu thanks
<Linnak> I've asked for a couple of days. They have no idea about that
<Linnak> I thought here are the people who have the knowledge
<ScottK> Don't see it yet.
<ScottK> You might also ask on #kde.  There's nothing Kubuntu specific about that.
<Linnak> ok
<Riddell> upstream bug for sddm licences https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/318
<Riddell> ScottK: if you're in a helpful mood today remember the owncloud SRU update, it's pretty easy to review just fixes an issue with the previous SRU that's in -proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't see the licenses in the tarball. 
<ScottK> Riddell: Running short on time.  Focusing on sddm.
<Riddell> -rw-rw-r-- jr/a          19400 2014-11-17 18:35 sddm-0.10.0+dfsg1/COPYING-CC-BY-3.0
<Riddell> -rw-rw-r-- jr/a          22164 2014-11-17 18:35 sddm-0.10.0+dfsg1/COPYING-CC-BY-SA-3.0
<Riddell> ScottK: you see those? ↑
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Just the plain COPYING
<ScottK> Look at it here in ark http://launchpadlibrarian.net/190285031/sddm_0.10.0%2Bdfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm not yet in queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue
<Riddell> maybe launchpad is still processing it
<ScottK> Maybe I got a cached copy of the old one.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm dunno, maybe launchpad is just being slow cos I definately uploaded it to vivid
<Riddell> I'm also out of time, got to go
<Riddell> dget http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/sddm_0.10.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1.dsc  should you fancy a preview
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Checking with our ace new LP developer cjwatson on #launchpad.
<ScottK> Riddell: It was usigned.
<ScottK> Please uplaod again
<ScottK> shadeslayer, apachelogger, some other MOTU/core-dev: Would you please grab Riddell's sddm update above and upload it.
<ScottK> Meh.  Nevermind.
<ScottK> Riddell: still missing COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS
<ScottK> Someone with some time might want to merge kdepimlibs and kdepim-runtime from Debian (or at least grab the patches I just added) as there's a fix there we want.
<debfx> has anyone looked into bug #1363703 / bug #1389320?
<ubottu> bug 1363703 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "package sysv-rc 2.88dsf-41ubuntu18 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363703
<ubottu> bug 1389320 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade fails - missing LSB comment in virtuoso-nepomuk" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389320
<debfx> looks like the init script from the virtuoso-nepomuk package (precise) causes problems
<debfx> not sure what's the right place to fix this
<ScottK> debfx: Isn't it supposed to run the new on if the old on fails or is that just prerm and preinst?
<debfx> the upgrade seems to fail in sysv-rc. it probably tries to parse all init script (since the dependency boot stuff has been merged to ubunt) and chokes on this particular one.
<ScottK> Then I guess SRU in 12.04.
<debfx> that doesn't help for systems that have already been upgraded to trusty
<ScottK> Then both?
<ScottK> Is what's in 14.04 still problematic?
<debfx> doesn't exist anymore in trusty
<debfx> so in one particular case virtuoso-nepomuk was in rc state
<ScottK> I see.
<debfx> adding a quirk to the upgraded to remove the init script maybe?
<ScottK> That or presuming virtuoso-nepomuk is still marked installed, one might add a dummy package that removes the script.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-18
<rx> hows the kde-unstable-weekly ppa? worth checking out? ;-)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ScottK: sddm with cmake licences now inline as I'd intended
<Riddell> uploaded
<Riddell> oh dear much unhappyness in debian land today
<Riddell> from reading lwn headlines
<soee> what happend ?
<Riddell> three high profile people stepping down from positions
<Riddell> and bruce perens adding lots of grumpy comments
<lordievader> Choosing a new init system that everybody seems to hate ain't easy :(
<kfunk> is there a meta package to get all of the libkf5-*-dev packages?
<Riddell> kfunk: sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs4support :)
<kfunk> tells me that I don't have source pkgs
<kfunk> anyway, I've used my mighty regex skills with apt-get
<Riddell> add them?  nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/k<tab>
<Riddell> kfunk: meta packages will need to be sorted out at some point this cycle for various use cases
<Riddell> infact I'll add a todo item
<Riddell> we have a blue systems meeting today so I might not be online all day
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.
<allee> kubotu: newversion digikam 4.5.0
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga!
<Riddell> allee: your favourite :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> hey BluesKaj
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> hi soee, sgclark
<_Groo_> anyone having an issue with latest kf5 unstable-daily?
<_Groo_> i cant log anymore, after lightdm, kde shows up and freezes in the login progress (actually freezes while doing the animation)
<sgclark> I have not enabled ci since I upgraded to vivid, sorry. and it sounds like I don't want to haha
<lordievader> _Groo_: I was just updating, I'll check once it finishes.
<soee> sgclark: on vivid already 
<soee> ?
<_Groo_> lordievader: i hope you have a backup DM :D
<sgclark> yeah I made the jump over the weekend
<soee> sgclark: hows it working ?
<sgclark> soee: kinda buggy, but so far nothing I can't live with
<soee> :)
<lordievader> _Groo_: I have backup pc's for that :P And I just logged out and in again, no problems.
<lordievader> sgclark: Here the experience has been quite smooth.
<_Groo_> lordievader: do you have hybrid graphics?
<lordievader> _Groo_: Nope, its an old laptop with an Intel chip.
<_Groo_> lordievader: really strange, with latest build, the kde login freezes at the animation. no xorg error, no kernel crash, nothing. and it works in unity, so its not an opengl/compositing bug
<_Groo_> kscreen is missing from the latest build, but i dont know if its related
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IawJvAqM
<_Groo_> failed to copy 
<soee> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-plasma-5-desktop-default#comment-1664342278 :P
<lordievader> _Groo_: Kscreen is installed here...
<lordievader> 2.0.0~git20141114-0ubuntu1
<_Groo_> lordievader: are you sure we are talking about the same ppa?
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily/+packages
<_Groo_> kscreen                                                     2.0.0~git20140827-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1
<_Groo_> and its crashing in kdeinit, i got the trace in /var/crash
<lordievader> Ah, I have the unstable, not the unstable-daily.
<_Groo_> its crashing in the unstable-daily
<_Groo_> the one with 98% less problems, lololol
<sgclark> hmm 827 that is quite old..
<_Groo_> it reminds me of a goblin quest i did in wow
<lordievader> Gonna install i3 and then I'll add the daily ;)
<_Groo_> the goblin asked me to jump on a rocket he built, and told me it was 99% safe
<_Groo_> once i get on it, it explodes in mid air, and i hear him saying on the ground.. oh, he was customer number 100!!!! trolololol
 * _Groo_ loves goblins :D
<_Groo_> sgclark: the newest kscreen is failing to copy to unstable daily, see the pastebin above
<_Groo_> oh well, gonna switch to unstable again
<_Groo_> flip flop ppa :D
<lordievader> Ohh no wait, my ppa is unstabler: "Direct landing PPA - very unstable" Never mind...
<_Groo_> yeah, just switch to taht one again
<lordievader> So if I understand correctly: unstable -> unstable-daily -> unstable-weekly
<_Groo_> until its fixed in daily
<_Groo_> yeah but the daily isnt exactly daily
<_Groo_> it didnt had any package for 4 days
<_Groo_> and now its broken
<sgclark> something is definately up with kscreen
<lordievader> Hmm, the date the launchapd shows is 2014-09-29, while the rest is a lot newer...
<_Groo_> sgclark: the unstable daily is missing kscreen and kwin/kwin-data
<lordievader> The builds for kscreen failed...
<sgclark> mmhmm.
<lordievader> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<lordievader> Also: Found unsuitable Qt version "" from NOTFOUND, this code requires Qt 4.x
<lordievader> There are a few other packages that failed to build.
<sgclark> Riddell: I still only see kolf in applications. Any more apps gonna migrate over for me to package?
<sgclark> lordievader: kwin just had a successful build, guess they just need to copy that one over. kscreen is not even in git which I suspect is a problem. alas I am not on ci team so I can't help much except research.
<lordievader> sgclark: I'm not even a Kubuntu member, just reporting what I see ;)
<sgclark> ahh, seems they are all at a meeting today, back to my sok project
<bukai> sgclark: What is your SoK project?
<sgclark> I am working on the KDE Continuous Integration system.
<sgclark> devops
<bukai> sgclark: Wow! Btw apart from my sok project are there any thing that I can contribute to?
<sgclark> bukai: always stuff to contibute to! just a matter of finding stuff you like to do
<sgclark> bukai: I started with documentation, but have since moved on to packaging and much more.
<bukai> sgclark: Can  I start with the same ?
<sgclark> bukai: pretty sure our wiki could use a good cleanup, alot has changed since we put it up
<sgclark> bukai: of course!
<bukai> sgclark: So how do I start with it?
<sgclark> bukai: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu think you need to create a KDE identity if you haven;t already
<sgclark> bukai: just verify that the docs apply still and update if it does not. Also some new docs in regards to plasma5 would be great.
<bukai> sgclark: I have a KDE identity.
<sgclark> bukai: cool, then it is just a matter of comparing the docs to a kubuntu installation and updating/edit the wiki. If possible also make an install of plasma5 to write about.
<sgclark> and of course feel free to ask questions here
<bukai> sgclark: Ok, I will start with it but sadly I can't start with it right now as I am having my semester exams going on. Though I am trying my best to find some time to work on the site.
<sgclark> bukai: yes please focus on school :) work on it whenever you have free time, no pressure!
<bukai> Thanks :)
<_Groo_> can someone confirm that sddm is MIA in both kubuntu-ci unstable and daily unstable?
<lordievader> MIA?
<shadeslayer> Missing in Action
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yes
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: SDDM isn't integrated yet
<lordievader> Ah, check.
<_Groo_> but it was there before
<_Groo_> it was even integrated (more or less) with systemd-login0
<_Groo_> btw
<_Groo_> i dont know who can fix this, maybe shadeslayer or Riddell 
<_Groo_> but with our kf5 + 14.10 we have a very nasty bug that simply creates GBs of .xsession-error.log 
<_Groo_> the famous _xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen bug
<_Groo_> i just tested it, and its fixed in libXext 1.3.3
<_Groo_> unfortunately 14.10 is still on 1.3.2
<_Groo_> so whoever is brave enough to install kf5 will get a big .xsession-error file every time till this is fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=sddm&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: no SDDM from CI, ever
<_Groo_> oO
<shadeslayer> it was only ever shipped from the next PPA
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ah, that explains it, i started with the next ppa
<shadeslayer> right
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: it worked fine actually, but i had a lot of systemd-login0 problems
<shadeslayer> I think that's because we were building without systemd support
<shadeslayer> because systemd isn't supported on Ubuntu yet
<shadeslayer> fully supported anyway
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<lordievader> It does work fine though :)
<Riddell> sgclark: well if you package them then they'll be packaged
<Riddell> sgclark: instructions are on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas "the plan"
<sgclark> Riddell: well uh yeah I know if I package them they will be packaged, I meant git repos, but I now see the instructions. I am busy now but will package some when I can. thanks..
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> after we've done a few we can just automate it more with bash loops and then next time we'll go back to using kubuntu-automation
<sgclark>  ok
<soee> lordievader: you are on vivid?
<lordievader> soee: Yes, I have the full package :) (Well one box does)
<soee> lordievader: forks fine ? anu problems during upgrade ?
<lordievader> During what upgrade? And yes it works fine here.
<lordievader> soee: By the by, I installed it fresh through a debootstrap.
<soee> oh
<soee> i wonder how will upgrade work
<lordievader> Try it ;)
<soee> thers plasma 5 by defautl already ?
<sgclark> not that I could find. I ended up with kde4
<soee> :<
<lordievader> soee: Add the ci ppa ;)
<sgclark> yeah the one I did upgrade went mostly ok, except sddm was not in archive yet
<_Groo_> anyone having problems logging in kf5 today? like freezing in the breeze login animation?
<teward> is there a list of the packages in the kubuntu seed
<Noskcaj> teward, Somewhere on people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/ , i'm not sure exactly what you want 
<teward> Noskcaj: for some reason, the sponsorship queue shows nginx listed as `ubuntu-server, kubuntu bugs`
<teward> MOTU suggested it might be in the seeds, but IDK why it would be.
<teward> tryin to figure out why it's listed as such, and whether it's listed in the seeds or not
<teward> and i found out the answer - it's in the kubuntu packageset
<teward> now i'm curious why
<Noskcaj> There should be a changelog somewhere
<teward> Noskcaj: if you find one let me know, i'm curious when, and why, it was added...
<Noskcaj> Perhaps download http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.vivid and grep for nginx, that will let you know where it is
<teward> would be wonderful if it werent a 404
<Noskcaj> Since it's in all+extra it is seeded somewhere
<yofel> nginx                                                       | nginx                                  | Kubuntu.Vivid supported-misc-servers seed         | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>      |            3596 |              47
<teward> still kinda curious why it's considered part of the kubuntu seed
<teward> less 'where is it considered part of the seed' and more 'why is it considered part of the seed`
 * teward shrugs
<yofel> I wonder what's supported-misc-servers
<teward> same.  I would udnerstand if it were in the ubuntu server seeds somewhere, but...
<soee> lordievader: ci ppa probably is to much unstable
<lordievader> soee: You should read the description, their pretty funny ;)
<lordievader> But the weekly is probably quite stable, seeing that I've yet to experience trouble with the landing ppa.
<teward> yofel: if you're still around, how would we figure out what a specific seed is for?  (in this case, the Kubuntu.Vivid supported-misc-servers seed)  Who do we bother?
<yofel> teward: for seed questions I would try asking cjwatson, he'll usually know whats up
<teward> oh goody i have to bother him about the LP api so I guess I'll bother him about that
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what's with ktorrent not building on Vivid?
<shadeslayer> have logs?
<allee> argl.  bzr bd-do is exiting immediately because one of the quilt patches does not longer apply.  What the trick to  bd-do  stay in unpacked sources?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-19
<allee> I can cd to build-area fix there the patch and copy back to the debian dir in merge-mode .  But would prefer that bd-do does this on exit for me.
<shadeslayer> allee: whats bzr bd-do
<allee> short vor bzr builddep-do
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you do realize we don't use bzr anymore right
<shadeslayer> git ftw
<allee> one, digikam pkg moved to git at anon
<allee> ?
<shadeslayer> anon?
<allee> shadeslayer: you know the git URL to clone the digikam pkgs repo?
<allee> oh, oh, AFAIR digikam debian pkging and ubuntus pkging diverted quite a bit
<shadeslayer> probably somewhere on http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-kde/kde-extras/digikam/trunk/
<shadeslayer> maybe time for a merge? :)
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> sleepy time for me
<shadeslayer> night
<allee> shadeslayer: thx.   Same here.  Sleep well.
<allee> Hmm, looks like digikam is still manged in svn.  I'll postpone merge to the PIM / Kubuntu sprint
<valorie> !
<valorie> on teh KDE end?
<valorie> I thought we got the last of the kde projects out of SVN
<valorie> aside from artwork and translations
<valorie> and etc.
<allee> valorie: no, svn for pkging done in debian
<valorie> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/graphics/digikam/digikam-software-compilation/repository
<valorie> ah
<valorie> got it
<valorie> well, when we package it, we'll put it in git
<valorie> and then debian will be able to use that
<valorie> win-win
<allee> valorie: yes.  But AFAIU this means migrating debian digikan svn into git first, then merging  our (quite different) pkging.    At least svn->git I'm not qualified at all.
<valorie> sure, I guess we'll have a bit of this work ahead of us in the next months
<valorie> it will end up helping everyone though
<allee> valorie: yes!
<valorie> all help is welcome, and you can *become* qualified
<valorie> probably not at this hour of the day, though
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Riddell fixed ktorrent already.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> lordievader: about to give a talk on kubuntu to blue systems, wish me luck :)
<lordievader> Whoo, good luck :D You'll do fine!
<lordievader> mokush in #kubuntu has troubles installing Kate with the Kubuntu Next ppa installed. The dependencies are at a newer version due to the ppa while the kate package still comes from the regular archive and depends on the package versions from the archive. Thus resulting in unmet dependencies. How can we help this user?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so replacement not required then?
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: apport port was not originally on the porting card so there is no port :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not required but it's unmaintained and cluttered so there may still be good reasons
 * valorie hands JackWolfSkin_ the port
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why would you want to do that now?
<shadeslayer> when we've been using it for so long
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't especially, it's ScottK who started the thread
<shadeslayer> the premise of that thread is that ktorrent doesn't build/work
<shadeslayer> so kind of useless now?
<lordievader> Riddell: How did your talk go?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unless people want to say there's other reasons
<Riddell> lordievader: dunno ask shadeslayer 
<valorie> we should always give our users the best possible experience
<shadeslayer> it was cool :)
<lordievader> \o/
<valorie> but I sure do hate to move from KDE to not-KDE applications
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think we may, at some point, want to move off of ktorrent if it doesn't get maintained, but the immediate problem I was worried about it no longer relevant, so not a problem.
<soee> someon using Plasma5 on a laptop ?
<lordievader> Sortof, yes.
<BluesKaj> soee, I am
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like something's still pulling libkactivities-bin onto the images.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I saw, not worked out what yet
<Riddell> but sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^  does indeed still fail locally
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ack, though I think it's just that the ktorrent people need pokery
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They can start by fixing ktorrent.org.
<BluesKaj> someone is asking if neon/kf5 is down..is it?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes all of neon is dead I belive
<BluesKaj> ok thanks Riddell
<soee> Riddell: so now if we want Plasma5 on vivid we should use kubuntu-ci ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yup
<Riddell> soee: exactemente
<Riddell> nothing about kactivities-bin in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.vivid/desktop
<soee> Riddell: exactAmente ? :)
<Riddell> por supuesto, exactamente
<soee> :D
<soee> Riddell: how about Utopic -> Vivid upgrade 
<soee> if now im runnign plasma5 on utopic, what steps do i need to take to have it all working on vivid ?
<BluesKaj> upgrade to vivid ?
<soee> BluesKaj: ok but plasam5 is not by default in archive if im right than i wonder if it is going to be removed during upgrade ?
<soee> and than do i have to add some extra ppa to get it back ? no?
<Riddell> soee: yes you will
<Riddell> or maybe it'll keep neon packages around but they won't get updated
<Riddell> ScottK: well dunno, I can only see it in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.vivid/all where it's brought in as a recommends from libkactivities6 but that's no longer true
<Riddell> I've just deleted the libkactivities-bin binary
<soee> Riddell: so the steops are: 1. upgrade to vivid, add ppa (what ppa), full-upgrade ?
<Riddell> so I blame germinate
<ScottK> Did the fixed libkactivities6 migrate to the release pocket?
<BluesKaj> soee, I added the 15.04 ppa, then just updated, upgraded and dist upgrades , so an upgrade to 15.04 first then add the ppa and proceed
<soee> BluesKaj: what 15.04 ppa ?
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu-ci on launchpad
<soee> BluesKaj: ok, so wthat is the command to upgrade to dev version / i always forget it /
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+index?field.series_filter=
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> hmm it has kubuntu-next as a dependency ?
<BluesKaj> then get rid of the kubuntu-next ppa
<soee> hmm yesh, but i think ill wait till xorg-edgers add builds for vivid
<soee> the latest nvidia drivers i just must have
<BluesKaj> ok, that's your call...personally I still like 14.10 with plasma 4 better than 5, so I'm sticking with it on my desktop pc
<soee> oh i dont think i coud move back to Plasma4 :)
<lordievader> soee: Also there are different kubu-ci ppa's, landing, daily and weekly.
<soee> lordievader: teh kubuntu-ci ppa is also available for uptopic ?
<soee> than it replaces kubuntu-next or not ?
<lordievader> Unstable weekly seems to be utopic: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-weekly
<lordievader> Hmm, landing is the only one with Vivid.
<soee> lordievader: and what about the dependency to kubutnu-next ?
<soee> oh wait teh weekly does not have it
<soee> so removing kubuntu-next and adding ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable-weekly should give me latest builds on Utopic right ?
<soee> well latest... weekly :)
<lordievader> What does have a dependency on Kubuntu Next?
<lordievader> soee: ^
<soee> lordievader: the link from BluesKaj https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+index?field.series_filter=
<soee> check Technical details about this PPA
<lordievader> Riddell: ^ I think that should be removed. It works fine here on Vivid without Kubu Next. (Also seeing as Kubu Next is EOL)
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Riddell, a much wanted man :P
<bukai> lordievader: Indeed :)
<bukai> soee: ping
<soee> bukai: hiho
<bukai> soee: Can I send you a pm?
<soee> sure
<soee_> Riddell: do you mind take a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9097681/ is it safe to do such upgrade (removed plasma-next ppa and added unstable-weekly)
<Riddell> sigh, sorry internet here is broken
<Riddell> too many people with too many laptops/phones etc
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm no it didn't migrate
<ScottK> That would explain it.
<Riddell> it's moaning about no libkactivities-bin
<ScottK> Ask infinity what to do.
<ScottK> In theory we shoudn't have to force it.
<Riddell> but now I've deleted libkactivities-bin
<Riddell> maybe we need to wait another hour for that to be realised
<Riddell> or maybe I need to detel it from proposed as well?
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> soee: good question on how to install kubuntu-ci, apachelogger has failed to write any docs for it
<yofel> what's the apps 14.12 work ppa btw.? the notes don't say that
<Riddell> yofel: I just put kolf in vivid
<yofel> well, non-motu's can't do that
<Riddell> I guess for new packages at least we'll want to use a ppa so pick either ninjas or staging
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<yofel> k
<bukai> Riddell: Hi, I made a change in the download page will i keep for the other 2? 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what was that asus channel we hanged out in?
<Quintasan> it was #archos
<Quintasan> or #asustransformer if you are sure it was asus related
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nah, archos was the one
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> bukai: I don't know what the change is so I don't know if it needs to be kept
<bukai> Riddell: :) I made a slider for download http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/download.html as compared to stacking them up
<bukai> Riddell: btw only the news page has to be created  and a proper footer is needed to be done. I started with the news page but as I have my semester exams going on and final year thesis submission so I can complete it earliest by the first week of Dec. Will that be ok?
<Riddell> bukai: I don't see anything sliding in http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/download.html
<Riddell> if I click the left/right arrows it #todo
<bukai> the arrows on the side of the download? Is it not there?
<bukai> yes
<bukai> there the other 2 download details will be put
<bukai> If we decide to keep this design
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> well you should get all presented at first so you can select which one
<shadeslayer> it looks fancy but I don't think I agree
<Riddell> rather than have to slide through several to see what's available
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> *yawn*
 * shadeslayer needs coffee
<bukai> Riddell: shadeslayer So I will just put it one below the other then ?
<Riddell> bukai: or an expandable boxes like currently http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Riddell> that way it's easy to browse what's available then delve into the one you like
<Riddell> but also that's the page that doesn't work without javascript which upset one person once
<bukai> Yes, and I guess it wont go well with our layout
<bukai> Riddell: The heading will be clear enough for the selection so accordion won't be necessary I guess
<Riddell> ok
<soee> Riddell: so we can use kubuntu-ci with Utopic right ?
<Riddell> soee: yes it's only for utopic
<bukai> Riddell: Any ideas about the footer? the usual stuff that is there now won't be there right?
<soee> it is not ? i see vivid listed also for latest
<Riddell> bukai: I think the footer should go, anything there is either useless or should go in the header
<soee> Riddell: for example here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable you can choose vivid or utopic
<sgclark> I am using ci in vivid and I did when I was in utopic
<bukai> Riddell: Ok so no footer? Not even the copyright thing?
<Riddell> bukai: right
<soee> sgclark: so im a bit confused now :) Riddell said its for Utopic but it seems its for Vivid also, also https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable has dependency set to kubuntu next
<lordievader> Only the landing ppa is for Vivid according to Launchpad.
<lordievader> Daily and weekly are only available for Utopic.
<Riddell> soee: looks like it's utopic and vivid
<Riddell> soee: and I uges sfor utopic you need to use kubuntu next
<soee> ok but the general purpose of kubuntu-ci is to provide latest builds of Plasma5, KF5 etc ?
<Riddell> soee: builds of git master
<Riddell> (stable still to be done)
<Riddell> soee: so it replaces neon5
<Riddell> but it uses the same packaging as our packages
<Riddell> so it'll help us packagers
<lordievader> You guys are doing a great job though, it may be called unstable but here it has been quite stable :D
<soee> this builds contain also new applications ?
<sgclark> soee: not yet, I and hopefully others are working on them now
<soee> ok :) sgclark you ar eon vivid with kubuntu-ci ?
<sgclark> yes
<soee> any crashes or some serious problems when using it ?
<sgclark> the only real annoyance is I can't seem to use kate and dolphin at the same time, not sure what is going on there
<lordievader> sgclark: Just tested that here, works fine...
<sgclark> okie dokie
<sgclark> my machine has gremlins then
<lordievader> Haven't you been nice to your gremlins? O.O
<soee> ok so i think il try the jump :) 
<soee> so: 1. do-release-upgrade -d 2. add kubutnu-ci ppa upgrade etc. 3. Be happy using Plasma5 on Vivid ?
<lordievader> soee: Good luck, and have fun ;)
<bukai> Riddell: regarding the SoK do I have to fill in some status report?
<Riddell> bukai: not that I know of no
<Riddell> bukai: not better than that would be to get a blog and write blog updates
<sgclark> yes blog once a month is mandatory is what I was told
<Riddell> s/not/but/
<bukai> Ok, shall do it. 
<Riddell> bukai: then submit a bug on bugs.kde.org with rss url and hackergotchi image so I can add it to planet kde
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099200/
<Riddell> sgclark: this is packaging 14.12 amor?
<sgclark> yes
<Riddell> sgclark: where does the package install it to?
<sgclark> usr/games/amor
<Riddell> sgclark: so it's just the bug of $PATH not being set right
<sgclark> did we set that path somewhere in kde4?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> well the first error anyway
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a bug in utopic both kde4 and plasma5
<soee> oh do-release-upgrade -d fails :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess Kicker has same issue as terminal, it's not in the path
<soee> sgclark: did you have the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099284/ ?
<sgclark> soee: oh yeah, I disabled those extra in sources.list
<bukai> Riddell: What bug will i submit?
<Riddell> bukai: "please subscribe me to planet"
<bukai> Riddell: what is the product I need to select for this?
<Riddell> bukai: planety kde
<sgclark> Riddell: so I guess I need to know if I should commit this or do I need to somehow set PATH?
<Riddell> add export PATH=/usr/games:$PATH  to the top of /usr/bin/startkde
<yofel> shouldn't that be part of the default PATH?
<yofel> /etc/login.defs:ENV_PATH        PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<yofel> or did that change recently..
<bukai> Riddell: I need to provide the rss url for ? 
<yofel> /etc/environment:PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<bukai> Riddell: i mean rss url of what?
<yofel> your blog
<yofel> or well, the feed for the posts on your blog that are meant for planet kde (category, tag, whatever...)
<sgclark> yofel: hmm interesting, yes usr games is in there. but I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099200/
<yofel> yeah, curious
<yofel> what's PATH set to if you open a new shell and look at env?
<sgclark> oh /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
<yofel> I wonder if sddm messes with the environment
<soee> shoul di care about this warnings during upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099979/ ?
<yofel> soee: nope
<sgclark> soee: hmm dunno, looks scary though
<sgclark> guess not lol
<soee> okey :)
<yofel> well, there's a chance that something in gtk might not quite look right. Usually it shouldn't matter
<soee> there were also some other warnigns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9100033/
<yofel> I'm guessing that's ok... assuming the package in the archive is the correct one
<soee> also: dpkg: warning: libkf5sysguard5-data: conffile '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf' is not a plain file or symlink (= '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf')
<yofel> that would be bad. What is it actually?
<Riddell> bukai: yes of your blog that you want subscribed
<soee> yofel: not sure, the same warnig was posted also when i did previous upgrades i think
<Riddell> sgclark, yofel: yes it's a longstanding bug for utopic, fixes welcome
<Riddell> it may well be an issue with sddm I don't know
<Riddell> but I think it's also in plasma 4 image
<yofel> soee: what does "file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf" say?
<soee> yofel: wait a few moments till my upgrade finish
<soee> yofel: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf: directory
<yofel> sounds familiar..
<yofel> soee: empty or not?
<soee> yofel: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 314 Oct  2 19:04 org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf
<yofel> ...
<yofel> great :/
<soee> so thi is inside
<soee> so it should not be a dirtectory but fiel or simlink that is placed inside ?
<yofel> should be the file itself really
<yofel> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.conf: exported SGML document, ASCII text
<soee> so i wonder how this happend and if i should try to manually fix it ?
<soee> brb reboot, oh btw during upgrade also:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9100393/
<Riddell> ScottK: removed libkactivities-bin 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu3 from vivid-proposed, that should help it transition
<soee> back
<soee> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> soee: Pong
<soee> lordievader: after upgrade to vivid from Utopic + Plasma5 i have Plasam5 installed without using kubuntu-ci
<lordievader> soee: Hmm, where does plasma-desktop come from?
<soee> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/universe amd64 Packages
<lordievader> soee: What version?
<Riddell> soee: for kubuntu-ci you will need the next PPA to get the meta package
<Riddell> then you can install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<soee> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9100757/
<soee> Riddell: but do i have to ?
<lordievader> Heh, is 5.1 in the archives :)
<soee> yeah so kubuntu-ci is not required right ?
<sgclark> I don't recall installing kubuntu-plasma5-desktop in my vivid upgrade
<sgclark> soee: no it is not required, never was, just for those that like to live on the edge
<lordievader> sgclark: Does apt-get autoremove want to remove the entire plasma5 with you too?
<sgclark> eh wut?
<soee> yofel: so any idea what to do ith this one file problem ?
<Riddell> soee: no you can install stuff individually if you want but you might miss something
<yofel> soee: replace the directory with the file inside it
<lordievader> sgclark: I'm not sure why but apt finds that all plasma5 packages are not needed and can be removed -.-
 * sgclark is very confused
<soee> yofel: please confirm also that this file is empty
<sgclark> lordievader: nope, does not want to for me
<soee> lordievader: nope, i can confirm what sgclark said
<lordievader> Hmm... 
<yofel> soee: it isn't... is there a .dpkg-new file?
 * lordievader wonders what meta package he is missing..
<soee> yofel: ah ok now its not empty 
<soee> yofel: ok i did manual move
<yofel> ok, should be fine in the future then
<soee> the sddm issue with nvidia-prime has not been fixed yet rigth ?
<sgclark> dunno, I gave up on it and now manually install my drivers
<soee> brb
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: fix your silly nickname
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: what do you think of this? https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_CI
<soee> sddm does not work when trying to use nvidia card, works with intel though
<lordievader> Is he in hiding again?
<soee> hiding ?
<lordievader> soee: apachelogger ;)
<soee> ah ok :)
<soee> guys one more thing now when im on Vivid the About module shows Kubuntu, but in grup we have Ubuntu
<soee> *grub
<sgclark> soee: grub will never go back to kubuntu. upkeep was more than it was worth
<sgclark> at least that is what the changelog said :)
<soee> :(
<Riddell> soee: please read over https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Continuous_Integration_.28CI.29 
<Riddell> does it make sense?
<Riddell> that grub change caused all sorts of problems
<Riddell> and kubuntu is part of ubuntu, I don't want to hide that
<sgclark> yeah but those that multiboot, it would be nice to know which one kubuntu and which is ubuntu
<sgclark> just sayin
<Riddell> true
<Riddell> but why multiboot between kubuntu and ubuntu?  it's the same thing
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't know lol, back in my multiboot days I had 12 different distros for no particular reason :)
<sgclark> I am down to one :)
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: I'll kill the content on https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<Riddell> sgclark: we win!
<sgclark> :)
<soee> Riddell: ok after quick read we need kubutnu-next ppa and install kubutnu-plasma5-desktop only on Utopic right? On vivid we just want to add kubuntu-ci/unstable and just upgrade ?
<sgclark> hmm, ci is not required... is it?
<sgclark> plasma5 is in archive, or at least it is supposed to be
<Riddell> soee: yep (and mind vivid is unstable)
<Riddell> sgclark: no it's not
<sgclark> what? ci is required?
<sgclark> that doesnt make sense
<Riddell> sgclark: it's not required, it's useful if you want to develop against KDE Git and it's useful for us to keep an eye on the jenkins at http://kci.pangea.pub/ for packaging problems against kubuntu git
<Riddell> problems against kde git rather
<Riddell> sgclark: but those of us wanting to develop kubuntu vivid should use kubuntu vivid
<sgclark> right I kinow that and use it, but you were just saying it is required in vivid. and it is not
<sgclark> proposed perhaps
<sgclark> anyway I have a functional system on my laptop that does not use ci
<lordievader> Riddell: I just saw a paste where plasma-desktop v5.1 came from the archive.
<sgclark> yeah I swear I was hitting refresh on a ton of plasma5 stuff in archive one night
<lordievader> soee: ^
<soee> yeah this is also strange if Riddell says its not in archive 
<soee> *Vivivd
<yofel> er, plasma-desktop is in the archive
<soee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/
<Riddell> it's in vivid
<yofel> kubuntu-plasma5-desktop isn't
<soee> ah so thats why all works fine after upgrade, i had kubuntu-plasma5-desktop installed before so all dependencies where to
<lordievader> Yes, Vivid. Wasn't that what we were talking about?
<sgclark> I was
<sgclark> I am on vivid for both laptop and desktop. laptop normal plasma5 install and desktop is living on the edge with ci
<sgclark> I may have enabled proposed on laptop tho
<soee> in on Vivid + Plasma 5 on laptop :) works fine 
<soee> as this is my daily work machine at home, i wont risk now using ci
<lordievader> My test laptop runs Vivid + systemd + Plasma5 :D
<yofel> I want to have plasma5 fully in the archive first with apps before I got to vivid
<soee> any news about new activities manager in plasma 5.2 ?
<Riddell> ScottK: kactivities now in -release!
<Riddell> lordievader: infact plasma 5.1 is in utopic Plasma 5
<lordievader> Well there we go :D
<soee> is it possible to somehow use with current plasma https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340900 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 340900 in general "Can't load plugins if compiled with -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> ah cool :) i have upgrade kactivities from unstable ppa and now i can define shortcuts to selected activities :)
<soee> time to remove virtual desktop and stick again to activities
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-20
<valorie> Riddell: thanks for updating the PPA page
<valorie> I edited it for wiki weirdnesses such as extra quote marks and such
<valorie> we should perhaps do a short news story on kubuntu.org with that information
<valorie> "Neon5 is dead, long live kubuntu-CI" sort of thing
<rx_> hows the kubuntu-ci unstable weekly ppa?
<sgclark> no clue, have not used it sorry
<rx_> ok ;o)
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> woo images! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20141120/
<Riddell> well no sddm on the image, it would help if I updated kubuntu-meta
<JackWolfSkin_> :'<
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: i have one question, i have updated kactivities on Vivid to the version from kubuntu-ci/unstable to get shortcuts to switch activities and it works but, does other packages has to be updated also? Im asking because now if i go to app or window settings where usually i can force to load app on given activity i dont see the one i defined 
<soee> so i have 3 activities defined, and in app settings i see only option fo force to load on All activities but not single one
<Riddell> soee: I've no idea I'm afraid, there's been work in activities happening and maybe it's not all forwards compatible, you'd need to ask ivan the plasma activities person
<soee> Riddell: ok, thank you
<soee> lordievader: ping :)
<soee_> the kubutnu-ci updates want to remove: kubuntu-plasma5-desktop plasma-desktop thats fine ?
<Riddell> I doubt it
<Riddell> soee_: utopic or vivid?
<soee_> Riddell: vivid
<soee_> one sec
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9118309/
<Riddell> soee_: well removing plasma-desktop isn't good for sure
<soee_> yeah, it want to remove it but installs plasma-desktop-data
<JackWolfSkin_> soee: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true'
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: you have a logo! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ci.png
<Riddell> sunrise new every morning
<valorie> geez, looks .... prickly
<Riddell> now with slogan
<Riddell> jens has told me to get back in packaging cave :)
<shadeslayer> rightly so
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> oh I'm hurt, I put my soul into that piece of artwork!
<Riddell> but should be good enough for a blog post
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/11/20/kubuntu-ci-replacement-project-neon
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> Riddell: For the blogs , do I keep all the data on the page or store it in the database and call it according to the date of post? 
<lordievader> soee: pong
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> bukai: I'm not sure I understand the question
<Riddell> bukai: wire.kubuntu.org is its own site
<Riddell> the cms on www.kubuntu.org needs to query for it
<Riddell> the new stories on www.kubuntu.org are stories in the www.kubuntu.org cms
<Riddell> the news stories on www.kubuntu.org are stories in the www.kubuntu.org cms
<Riddell> jmux: do you have a phone number incase I get lost on the way to limux tomorrow?
<bukai> Riddell: ok, I got it! So I have to query wire.kubuntu.org for all the blogs? 
<soee> lordievader: you are on kubuntu-ci/unstable right ?
<lordievader> soee: One box is, yes.
<soee> JackWolfSkin_: the output of the command you posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/9121237/
<soee> lordievader: coud you do one check ?
<lordievader> soee: Not at the moment.
<soee> lordievader: ok
<lordievader> soee: Shall I notify you when I'm able to test something?
<Riddell> bukai: yes, I expect there are ways in wordpress to get an rss feed
<Riddell> jens changed my Kubuntu CI image, I'm not sure which one I prefer http://wstaw.org/m/2014/11/20/sunrise.png
<soee> lordievader: yes please
<bukai> Riddell: I decided to convert the theme to wp once the entire site is complete , so to implement the news part we need to convert it now?
<Riddell> bukai: well you can use some dummy placeholder text
<bukai> Riddell: For wordpress blogs just sitename/rss/ give the xml data is there a similar thing that I can implement on wire.kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> bukai: it will already have an rss feed
<Riddell> (it is wordpress too)
<Riddell> and you'll need a wordpress module to read the rss feed and display it on www.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> allee: do youo remember where we met last year on the friday for lunch?
<Riddell> allee: it was a central square in muich
<Riddell> debfx: ?
<bukai> Riddell: If i get the rss feed of wire.kubuntu.org then parsing it won't be that much problem i guess
<Riddell> bukai: right
<Riddell> bukai: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?feed=rss2
<bukai> Riddell: Ok, thanks. Then I guess I can try to implement the real thing without dummy data.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj
 * soee needs some hot tea
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> is sddm going to be default in 15.04 plasma 5 in the near future, no real reason for my query, just curious.
<shadeslayer> yeah probably
<Riddell> already is
<Riddell> well no seems my image rebuild didn't happen, maybe tomorrow
<BluesKaj> not default here, still lightdm
<Riddell> well it only went in a couple of hours ago
<BluesKaj> not much of a fan of the present greeter page, altho I assume that's the default image for both.
<soee> keep in mind that sddm wont work with hybrid graphics
<BluesKaj> no hybrid gpus here
<jmux> Riddell: +49 89 233 82244
<jmux> That's the room of the BSP
<Riddell> thanks jmux 
<gandalf> Hi there, I have a problem installing kubuntu 14.10 - plasma 5 version - from usb. I created a bootable usb key with usb-creator, which boots ok but then hangs with an error message "can't open /lib/init/init-d-script". creating a usb key with kubuntu 14.10 (old plasma version) worked fine
<Riddell> gandalf: so kubuntu-plasma5 iso has the problem but kubuntu iso does not?
<gandalf> yes thats right
<Riddell> gandalf: in the first instance I'd blame usb-creator because it's known to be problematic, try doing a dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdX  to make the usb drive
<gandalf> ok i will try that 
<Riddell> use lsblk to see what sdX should be
<gandalf> would it be sdc or rather sdc1 ?
<Riddell> sdc
<gandalf> ok thanks
<gandalf> unmount first?
<Riddell> gandalf: ↑
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> or just don't mount in the first place
<alket-w> that will take forever , try adding a parmeter with 4M or something
<gandalf> how would i do that in detail
<alket-w> gandalf: add at the end: bs=4M
<gandalf> ok, it's running now
<gandalf> lets wait and see
<gandalf> dd has finished, but i cannot mount the usb device now which makes me think something failed ..
<alket-w> gandalf: try booting with it
<gandalf> ok ill try
<alket-w> dd does "Disck Copy" so someimes its in binary mode or something
<gandalf> boots ok so far
<gandalf> aah.. now the same error. Can't open /lib/init/init-d-script
<alket-w> then its kubuntu error :)
<gandalf> seems so ;-)
<gandalf> what's the best alternative of installing the plasma5 version then? adding the next ppa did not work very well for me
<alket-w> gandalf: did you compare the md5 of iso ?
<gandalf> no, i didnt. but i tried with several downloads, both amd64 and i386, always the same problem
<BluesKaj> gandalf, try this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+index?field.series_filter=
<shadeslayer> waht
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> that PPA by definition is unstable
<gandalf> is that so unstable it will eat my children?
<shadeslayer> and might not work
<BluesKaj> gandalf, actually it's quite stable..been using it for a few days now
<gandalf> when adding the next ppa to a kubuntu 14.10 installation, i found not everything was upgraded correctly. would that presumably be better with the kubuntu-ci ppa?
 * alket-w is waiting for 15.04 to dive into plasma 5
<BluesKaj> yes
<gandalf> on my laptop it is running quite well, so i considered moving another computer to plasma5
<BluesKaj> gandalf, make sure you have your 14.10 packages up to date
<gandalf> yes i have
<BluesKaj> running 15.04 here with plasma 5 on a Lenovo G500 laptop
<gandalf> i found that upgrading with the instructions on the kubuntu website didnt work, only after an additional dist-upgrade the relevant packages were installed
<gandalf> are there 15.04 plasma5 isos available?
<lordievader> gandalf: If you are going to run 15.04 expect breakage. If you add the unstable ci ppa, expect more breakage ;)
<gandalf> :-)
<gandalf> any idea what the problem is with the plasma5-14.10 iso?
<jmux> shadeslayer: you're still unconfirmed in the wiki for the weekend - guess you're comming? Same for apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> yep, I'm coming
<shadeslayer> I don't remember the login name for my w.d.o account xD
<shadeslayer> just add me
<shadeslayer> I'm coming in at 9ish
<shadeslayer> jmux: ^^ Can I come to the office at 10/11ish ?
<shadeslayer> and hack from there
<jmux> shadeslayer: Won't have Internet at that time. And we'll still be moving stuff around. Otherwise yes.
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> kind of useless then :P
<shadeslayer> jmux: meetup for Lunch then?
<jmux> shadeslayer: Everything should be ready at 12:00 - there is a reason, why the official start is at 18:00. We have to do cooking, shopping, etc.
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<jmux> From the point of the room - shopping for 40 people for a weekend will take us at least 3 hrs. Food will be ready at the evening.
<shadeslayer> :D
<sgclark> have fun guys, wish I could be there :(
<jmux> Snakcs and drinks will be there. And some KDE PIM people want to ba around at 12:00, Riddell too and others.
<Riddell> my flight gets in at 13:45 I think, I don't expect to come to the office until 18:00
<jmux> Riddell: Ok - then it was somebody else - lot of non-local people ask, if they could show up earlier
<yofel> I'll be in Munich around 4 but I have to go to the hotel first, so I'll be there sometime between 6 and 7.
<Riddell> yofel: see you in the limux office then
<lordievader> soee: ping
<soee> lordievader: could you please create 2 or 3 activities, than click on some app window decoration and go to App settings ant try to force this app to be loaded only on one of the existing activities ?
<soee> *i want to know if they are listed there in app settings screen
<soee> btw FFmpeg returns to ubuntu repos :)
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is back...yes!
<lordievader> soee: I can move Dolphin just fine from one activity to another, if that is what you mean.
<soee> lordievader: click on Additional App Settings
<soee> there is a tab Size & Placement or something
<soee> than Activity -> Force -> (should be able to pick one of the defined)
<lordievader> You mean the Special Application Settings menu?
<soee> yes probably :) i have interface in Polsih atm
<soee> so if you set as i said, when app is launching it is moved to selected activity
<lordievader> The dropdown menu only show [blank] and All Activities...
<soee> lordievader: ah ok, so same as here, thank you for confirmation
<soee> though if we open Kwin Rules from System Settings, we can pick activity there for selected app
<lordievader> soee: Not here, same thing, blank and all.
<soee> try again, i had 2 apps added there
<soee> on first it was blank, than i opened secodn and had them
<lordievader> Hmm, yes for the second they do show up.
<Riddell> patches up on bug 1393479
<ubottu> bug 1393479 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Vivid) "security: Insufficient Input Validation By IO Slaves and Webkit Part" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393479
<soee> any devs around ?
<allee> Riddell: wasn't it in a restauraunt in the cellar of the town hall?  Marien Platz
<shadeslayer> soee: ssup
<Riddell> allee: yep
<allee> Riddell: Ratskeller: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ratskeller/@48.137422,11.576119,2a,90y,90t/data=!3m5!1e2!3m3!1s91841496!2e1!3e10!4m5!1m2!2m1!1srathaus+m%C3%BCnchen!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xea8424a27ac9c24a!6m1!1e1
<allee> yes, it is it.
<allee> Riddell: Fri ~15:00 there?
<soee> shadeslayer: i mentioned once that i want to create onepage wensite that promotes/explains kubuntu. now i would like to split it into few section like: Office, Media, Technology etc. 
<soee> and i would like to hear what other sections do you guys think there should be
<soee> remember that this website target is common users or nwcomers
<shadeslayer> send mail to kubuntu-devel
<soee> shadeslayer: this is not worte putting it there i think :)
<soee> just your personal opinions
<JackWolfSkin_> soee: try without the -s maybe
<soee> JackWolfSkin_: what should i look for there ?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> is there anything I should be aware of before the BSP?
<soee> kde applications beta3 released :)
<yofel> src/common/Configuration.h:            Entry(DefaultPath,         QString,     _S("/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin"),         _S("Default $PATH"));
<yofel> why thank you sddm for hardcoding your own PATH
<sgclark> ahhh
<yofel> env.insert("PATH", mainConfig.Users.DefaultPath.get());
<yofel> so it seems it can read it from somewhere..
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-21
<rx_> any1 tried the ci unstable-weekly ppa?
<rx_> i want to move to it on my dav machine but ive yet to find someone who tried it before me ;o)
<ChasingLogic> What is the Plasma_DIR variable for?
<rx_> Riddell: in your blog post you say weekly unstable gets some manual checking.. do you mean someone at least update to it and do some basic qa to make sure it doesnt crash on startup?
<rx_> and is it made of master? the filenames have the latest tag in em but if i understand correctly, unstable-* use master and the plasma5 ppa for kubuntu 14.10 will be updated to the latest tag ?
<soee_> rx_: there are some that use the unstable itself and it works for them :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> rx_: Fwiw: I'm using the unstable landing ppa.
<lordievader> And it has been quite nice to me.
<stefan`> hi
<stefan`> i noticed something weird about the plasma widget styles when using kubuntu-next or weekly CI
<stefan`> i'm not sure whether its a bug so i wanted to ask here first
<stefan`> the thing is: any qt5 application seems to use the style i select under "GNOME Application Style"
<stefan`> while the qt4 applications actually use the style i select under "widget style"
<stefan`> anybody noticed this as well?
<soee> i think we dont have new apps in kubuntu yet
<stefan`> soee: systemsettings is already new in kubuntu next and kubuntu weekly CI has konsole and kate in addition
<soee> ah im not on CI
<stefan`> soee: you can check systemsettings if you are on kubuntu next
<soee> all worked fine for me, now im on vivid
<Odur> Something strange after upgrading from 14.04 that I didn't notice before. Now I have to restart cups after boot to get printing working
<Odur> I'm investigating the issue, but I'm clueless right now. On boot it says cups i started, but I have to "sudo service cups restart" for it to work
<lordievader> Odur: Support is in #kubuntu ;)
<Odur> lordievader: Yeah, I know. But I figured that this has something to do with the packaging
<Odur> But I might be wrong...
<lordievader> Odur: Please join #kubuntu and we'll investigate ;)
<Odur> haha, yeah
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<JackWolfSkin_> meow
<soee> ping :)
<yofel> hm?
<soee> @ the promo page i mentioned yesterday, ill go with such sections @ start http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/
<soee> iis there some list of Kubuntu developers ?
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-dev and ~kubuntu-members in launchpad
<soee> Riddell: do you guys agree to put your small profiles in Developers section on my promo page?
<yofel> can't you export that over the launchpad API?
<yofel> we're pretty lazy :P
<soee> yofel: its not about if i can but if you agree to post your names etc :)
<lordievader> Ain't the info you get from the launchpad API already public info?
<yofel> soee: well, I *myself* wouldn't mind (that information is public anyway like lordievader said). If you plan to ask every single person that won't work too well
<Riddell> akonadi talk on now, anyone got questions?
<soee> well in the design in my mind, i would like to place a small photo of each developer so here it is better to ask, but well this can wait till i make some proggress with project
<Riddell> soee: where's this for?
<soee> photos ?
<Riddell> soee: the promo page
<soee> its to show new users in a friendly way what Kubuntu is, what software it offers etc. so they don't have to visit several pages to get general info, for more/detailed info i plan to add links to kubuntu.org
<Riddell> soee: so a wiki page or on kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> sounds great regardless
<soee> as i said before it is going to be onepage website, probably with some media also - like 1-2 videos, and i would like to have always up-to-date content so for example the videos or some images should always present latest version
<soee> ah and multilanguage 
<soee> Riddell: if it will be possible, woudl be cool tu pin it under *.kubuntu.org maybe
<Riddell> of course
<Riddell> soee: but why not on www.kubuntu.org ?
<soee> Riddell: because it wont be the same as current kubuntu.org, but we talk about this when the desing and content is ready ok ? :) Than you can see what i wanted to create :D
<soee> next 2-3 probably, my firend will be working on a desing
<soee> *2-3 weeks
<soee> than when its ready ill cut it to be usable on website, and ill start with the content - english version
<soee> and than translation can be made to other languages
<Riddell> great
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you here yet
<yofel> shadeslayer: we're in the akonadi meeting room
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I'll head in by 7:30
 * shadeslayer is exhausted from his week
<shadeslayer> just got up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the second patch isn't applied yet https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/318
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also we need a nice photo of the maldives
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you use mutt right?
<shadeslayer> they're saying people don't use mutt anymore here
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who says that?
<Riddell> not those silly akonadi people? what do they know about e-mail?
<shadeslayer> yep the silly akonadi people
<shadeslayer> actually, they were using mbox as a example
<shadeslayer> so meh
<ScottK> mbox is a standard mail box format that REALLY ought to be supported.
<ScottK> I hope they aren't thinking of dropping ig.
<ScottK> s/ig/it//
<shadeslayer> pretty sure they are
 * shadeslayer thinks 90% of the people don't care about mbox
<ScottK> I bet most people don't know if they care.
<ScottK> Also, for us, mbox is a standard format to download bug information from the Debian BTS, so it would doubly suck.
<JackWolfSkin_> ScottK: how would one do that?
<ScottK> Click on the link in a debian bug to get an mbox view
<JackWolfSkin_> ScottK: and what do I do with it then to get it into kmail?
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: is shadeslayer's bag there
<JackWolfSkin_> don't see no nothing
<JackWolfSkin_> have shadeslayer ask maxy where to put ci tooling on git.debian
<JackWolfSkin_> was thinking main dir of pkg-kde
<JackWolfSkin_> ScottK: actually more to the point how do I get it into akonadi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: found it
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_ doesn't know how to look
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: btw kcoreaddons doesn't have /usr/share/locale
<JackWolfSkin_> good thing it is not in the list then
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: what does ship locale then
<shadeslayer> I thought you said kcoreaddons
<JackWolfSkin_> you said kcoreaddons, I just went with it
<JackWolfSkin_>         next if source_name == 'kconfigwidgets' or source_name == 'kdelibs4support'
<shadeslayer> k
<JackWolfSkin_> so where does this stuff go?
<JackWolfSkin_> can't push things, don't know where to put it
<JackWolfSkin_> is it beer oclock yet?
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell halp
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: what?
<JackWolfSkin_> is it beer o'clock yet?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> depends
<shadeslayer> do we have beer
<shadeslayer> is it sleep o clock yet
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: ask maxy if pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git is an acceptable repo path for our ci scriptery
<Riddell> right, I have no energy for beer and you said you'd never drink again
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> that's like saying the world is flat
<sgclark> lol
<JackWolfSkin_> I have beer in my minibar
<sgclark> hope you guys are having fun :)
<shadeslayer> minibar
<shadeslayer> such fancy
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: <maxy > yeah it's ok
<shadeslayer> I have to pay for internet
<shadeslayer> so fu
<JackWolfSkin_> thx
<JackWolfSkin_> shadeslayer: lolnub
<shadeslayer> bugger off
<JackWolfSkin_> http://blog.trello.com/introducing-unlimited-labels/?utm_source=mailchimp&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Unlimited%20labels
<shadeslayer> yay
<yofel> sweet
<shadeslayer> as if I even use labels
<shadeslayer> Riddell: planet.kde.org is unreachable
<shadeslayer> /o\
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell, sgclark: there appears to be some confusion as to whether or not existing software should have their repo copied to kde-applications or get the branch in the existing repo
<JackWolfSkin_> plz discuss that :P
<sgclark> huh?
<JackWolfSkin_> oh wait
<JackWolfSkin_> sgclark: nevermind
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works for me
<shadeslayer> what works?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://planet.kde.org
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> can't reach it
<shadeslayer> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3022ms
<sgclark> can't here either
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> juju is written in go?
<JackWolfSkin_> or maybe perl
<yofel> seriously?
<JackWolfSkin_> yofel: I now get the copyright thing... I'd not look at it, it's not a new source anyway, just a repo move
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: no, it's go
<yofel> sorry for asking you when you're not drunk :P
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/juju/juju
<JackWolfSkin_> I am a non-alcoholic
<yofel> @_@
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: we should totally revive QtRuby for Qt5
<rx_> lordievader: thx for the info
<rx_> soee: thx you too ;-)
<rx_> bbl
<JackWolfSkin_> shadeslayer: ?
<JackWolfSkin_> yudrunk
<yofel> he ran
<valorie> sounds like quite the party there in munich
<valorie> novemberfest
<JackWolfSkin_> tomorrow is a wine party in my hotel btw xD
<Riddell> oh gosh
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin will bring his plum vodka
<JackWolfSkin_> lol
<ovidiu-florin> ȚUICĂ
<ovidiu-florin> this one was made by my god-father
<ovidiu-florin> the previous one was made by my dad
 * sgclark meanwhile slaves away on kde-applications
<Riddell> all new jriddell.org launched!
<Riddell> comments welcome
<sgclark> looks nice
<valorie> oh my, plum vodka
<valorie> who knew the Quakers had all the sexy underground games?
<valorie> nice site, Riddell
<Riddell> :)
<valorie> your wink link is dead though
<valorie> http://www.pym.org/youngfriends/Pages/wink.htm = 404
<Riddell> shrug, that webpage is about 15 years old, I only kept it for sentimental (and google pagerank) reasons
<sgclark> okies, time for my weekly D&D game, see you all tomorrow. Have a drink for me!
<Riddell> have fun sgclark :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-22
<jmux> There was definitly too much wine in todays desert (and it was too fluid - well) :-)
<JackWolfSkin_> I am not sure there is such a thing as too much wine :O
<valorie> the wolfskin even has a tail, nice
<valorie> I suppose when drinking wine, if you can no longer stand
<valorie> you can sit and drink more
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> hiyas
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you?
<sgclark> can't sleep, it is actually late night here :(
<lordievader> Hmmm :(
<valorie> sgclark: if only you were in munich helping them with that plum vodka
<sgclark> hehe I know!
<yofel> We'll see how far we'll get with that ^^
<Riddell> hola
<sgclark> hiyas
<lordievader> o/
<ovidiu-florin> We Have ȚUICĂ for anyone who wants in the lobby :D
<Riddell> it's not for breakfast!
<Riddell> valorie: awake?
<Riddell> valorie: did anyone bring the qca issue to you?
<valorie> yup
<valorie> yes
<valorie> Martin wrote to me
<valorie> and Lydia has now read it, so we are on the case
<valorie> PM if you want to know more
<Riddell> great
<JackWolfSkin_> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9169920/
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: http://paste.kde.org/pmzibhget
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: actually, better http://paste.ubuntu.com/9169984/
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9170003/
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you just got volunteered to package qca
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: ^
<sgclark> huh?
<sgclark> dunno what that is.
<shadeslayer> ask JackWolfSkin_
<sgclark> well, I need sleep soon, 3am and I have not been able to sleep at all tonight :(
<JackWolfSkin_> pft
<JackWolfSkin_> it's mighty complicated bullshit anyway
<JackWolfSkin_> gives me a headache
<sgclark> well that certainly does not sound like a good task for someone suffering from insomnia heh
<sgclark> I will stick to my merges, thanks lol
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiiyas
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you have any photos?
<Riddell> I want to blog
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: where?
<ovidiu-florin> one moment
<ovidiu-florin> https://apollo.geekaliens.com:8001/public.php?service=files&t=b91dfb35065c1c3aaa96841efb38cd9a upload photos please, use the WiFi password
 * Riddell publishes http://jriddell.org/2014/11/22/blog-move-bug-squashing-party-in-munich/
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: inoticoming
<JackWolfSkin_> shadeslayer: inotifywatch maybe
<Riddell> 12:34 < bcooksley> in short: what you want to do is possible only with D7 / Wordpress, and you'll have to configure it just right
<Riddell> conclusion of ben about our new website
<soee_> im not sure what is teh topic, but i never agree with: possible only with D7 / Wordpress ?
<soee_> btw there is somethin wrong with konversation, it does not highlight channel when new messages are posteed
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: http://paste.kde.org/p2k8xqfm2
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: gets triggered even when the file hasn't been fully written
<shadeslayer> I: Processing calamares_0+git20141120.71_amd64.changes.tmp.1416664643.502511978.28002.2144120825
<JackWolfSkin_> ubottu: find sys/filio.h
<JackWolfSkin_> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong!
<JackWolfSkin_> y u hate me?
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: because you have a silly nickname
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: fu
<JackWolfSkin_> YOFEL BROKE ALL THE CI
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> git is weird
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: I need a whiteboard  to talk about kci
<Riddell> you'd need to kick the akonadi people out their room
<JackWolfSkin_> why is dan not in this channel here
<BluesKaj> maybe akonadi can be wrtitten out of kubuntu as a default altogether, now there's a thought :)
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: because he's a red hat man?
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: they are using the board right now dan said
<BluesKaj> make it an option in the repos
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: so, I used to hang out in fedora-kde
<BluesKaj> or repackage akonadi as an available package 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: akonadi is due to be rewritten so it's not a separate server anyway
<Riddell> don't you read my blog post which I published over an hour ago?!
<JackWolfSkin_> !
<yofel> <- fixed the ci
<JackWolfSkin_> ci so slo
<Riddell> not as slow as compiling libreoffice
<JackWolfSkin_> needs more cores and ssd
<JackWolfSkin_> problem solved
<Riddell> I have ssd and icecream
<JackWolfSkin_> needs moar ramz then
<soee_> i think i china there is now most powerful pc
<JackWolfSkin_> actually depending on unit size icecream might actually be counterproductive
<yofel> Riddell: hm, just found this in kanagram:
<yofel> Maintainer: Debian/Ubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<yofel> X-Ubuntu-Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<yofel> any idea who invented that?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> best fix it
<yofel> ack
<JackWolfSkin_> yofel: btw http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/lib/lp.rb :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you see we missed this last weekend? http://blogs.fsfe.org/rcarreras/?p=155
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> boo
<Riddell> but RMS on Wednesday :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> not really interested tbh
<shadeslayer> but meh
<Riddell> "join us now and share the sofware..."
<yofel> why for Bavaria's sake do we have a phonon4qt5 package that has phonon4qt5experimental split out but doesn't actually work without it?!? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9174381/
<yofel> or am I reading this wrong o.O?
<Riddell> why does phonon4qt5experimental exist at all?
<Riddell> blame the phonon maintainer
<JackWolfSkin_> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon5/orchestration/view/head:/bot/upstart/neonbot.conf
 * Sick_Rimmit appears with a flash...
<Riddell> o
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: coming to fosdem?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: It's not definite, but I think it is very likely.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: talks being accepted now :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I would really like to, be a chance to hang out with some of the Kubuntu gang
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I like talking :-)
<Riddell> it's a pretty intense event
<Sick_Rimmit> I don't know too much about it really.. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I probably ought to, but having never been I never looked up to find out what I was missing
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm going to test the water with the AtRandom gang, see if they're up for it
<Riddell> it starts off with lots of beer
<Riddell> continues the next day with about 3 keynote rooms and about 30 dev rooms
<Sick_Rimmit> Right, excellent
<Riddell> followed by more beer
<Riddell> followed by lots more dev rooms, and stalls
<Riddell> we'll need lots of help on the stall
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm getting to old for all that Beer, I can't handle the following day
<Sick_Rimmit> :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> or that day after that
<Sick_Rimmit> :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> sometimes, even the day after that
<Sick_Rimmit> lol 
<Sick_Rimmit> :-)
<Riddell> me too, I have to leave early usually and take taxis around the place
<Riddell> the good news is the ubuntu community fund will pay for a decent hotel
<yofel> hm... If I would try to go I would need to get there friday evening and leave sunday afternoon (and get some ~200€ for the train ticket)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I think I can get there on the Train from Exeter, via the EuroStar, which works out well
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Do you mean the Ubuntu fund would pay for my accomodation /
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I wanted to ask about something else
<Sick_Rimmit> I run the ExeterLUG.. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Next month I am going to be focusing them on Kubuntu Bug Fixing, and Development, and how to get involved
<Sick_Rimmit> Wondering if we could get one of the other members of Kubuntu-devel to join us via Hangout, and do a short presentation on How to get involved
<Sick_Rimmit> My cunning plan is to then sign them all up to launchpad, and the Kubuntu mailing list ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> It's on Friday 12th December in the evening, would be 8pm GMT, 9PM CET 
<JackWolfSkin_> has anyone seen my pants?
<Sick_Rimmit> Er no, perhaps you could pastebin a copy ?
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: I expect they're under your trousers?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yes ubuntu fund is there from donations that need to be used up so just say you're into kubuntu
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I guess it would help if you became a kubuntu member but otherwise I can just apply for you
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I thought I was a Kubuntu Member, I am on Launchpad, and I even have me own business cards :-)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: nope, it's a bit more formal than that, see https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-members
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: If I am not a Kubuntu member I would like to get that sorted
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: have you made a significant and sustained contribution to kubuntu?
<Sick_Rimmit> I like to think so, I have been involved for 4 or 5 years
<Sick_Rimmit> I know I'm still getting my head around packaging...
<Riddell> doing stuff like getting your whole lug to switch to kubuntu and become contributors is definately significant :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Of course If I am compared to scarlet well then I'm rubbish
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yes I should be free that day says my calendar
<Riddell> we're all rubbish compared to scarlett
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Can I book you for that Hangout for the LUG on the 12th ?
<Sick_Rimmit> I deployed Kubuntu on LTSP across 4 sites, interconnected via WAN with KDE on the desktop, and OpenOffice training etc.. etc..
<Sick_Rimmit> Google Rick Timmis Super Tramp 
<Riddell> sounds like a +1 fro me
<Sick_Rimmit> That was another KDE deployment
<yofel> make a wiki page about you that lists all that and I think we'll manage to get you in ;)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you'd need to organise a meeting of the kubuntu council, start a doodle poll with some days/time and send it out
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<Sick_Rimmit> OK I will look at the stuff on kde.org, and get it sorted
<Riddell> great :)
<Riddell> KDE file dialog working again in libreoffice!
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, I see what needs to be done. I'll get on to that, I am in the process of rebuilding my website, so I put up a Kubuntu section, add it all to that and then organise a Council meeting
<yofel> Riddell++
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ooh did you see my remade website?
<Sick_Rimmit> No where is it too
<Riddell> jriddell.org
<Riddell> wordpress
<Riddell> can you test comments are working?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: did you see the comment on facebook about the video with you in it?  "bit of a shoreditch beard" 
<Sick_Rimmit> No don't do facebook,
<Riddell> a holdout
<Sick_Rimmit> I sure will test your comments on your site
<Sick_Rimmit> Going to have to go again now, my Girls want me to watch Xmas movie with them :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
<Riddell> tell them it's november
<Sick_Rimmit> lol
<Sick_Rimmit> Alison ( my wife ) said to tell you, It's only 5 weeks to go, best you get off up the town shopping ;-)
<Riddell> fortunatly us Catalans don't exchange presents until the coming of el tres reyes on jan 6th
<Riddell> means we can buy stuff in the january sales :)
<Sick_Rimmit> My wife's a Devonian, she too buys the presents in the January sales, and keeps it all in my Office !! Grrrr
<Sick_Rimmit> right, I really got to go..
<Sick_Rimmit> See you all later
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: why does 14.10 still have cards?
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: turns out we're not pefect and didn't get everything done
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_, shadeslayer: run icecream!
<JackWolfSkin_> go eat my shoe
<shadeslayer> %
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> I ain't running no icecream
<lordievader> You guys are making me hungry for icecream.... XD
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9177077/
<JackWolfSkin_> HAI GUIS I JUST UPLOADED KCM WHOOPSIE MAKE SURE IT BUILDS KTHXBAI
<soee> :)
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: google: oh my zsh
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: actually google: powerline might give similar results
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/56369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56369 in KDE PIM "akregator is not crash proof" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> how dare they say that! :D
<Riddell> oh my god
<Riddell> libreoffice compiled
<Riddell> and my patch worked
<yofel> \o/
 * ScottK has to say that Harald is looking very serious for Harald in his photo on jr's blog.
<yofel> yes, that was due to him pretending that he's a non-alcoholic
<lordievader> Hooray
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: deleted
<JackWolfSkin_> yofel: pretending Oo
<Riddell> to be fair, he hasn't had any alcohol since getting to Bavaria so maybe he really isn't an alcoholic
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: dantti is going to make my kubuntu-driver-manager upload ftbfs :'<
<Riddell> oh?
<JackWolfSkin_> no debconf-kde release => no qapt release => missing dep
<soee> a raw concept of a Develoeprs section (without any styling yet etc.) http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/
<soee> maybe ill skip the text under profile, and the small circle image on the thumb is a placeholder for falg
<soee> *flag
<yofel> so, is a tagging pattern like "ubuntu/4%4.14.3-0ubuntu1" something we can agree on for debian git?
<yofel> maxy didn't mind
<yofel> (the % is the : from the epoch, dunno why gbp replaces that)
<yofel> that's with: git-buildpackage --git-ignore-branch --git-tag-only --git-sign-tags --git-debian-tag='ubuntu/%(version)s'
<ScottK> yofel: ":" isn't legal in a git tag
<yofel> ok, I thought as much
<yofel> sadly debcommit hardcodes "debian/%s", so we can't use that for tagging
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: want to go and buy me a beer?
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: huh?
<JackWolfSkin_> ehm
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: why does kubuntu have an outdated about-distro?
<Noskcaj> Is anyone working on the libinfinity 0.6 transition? (kte-collaborative and libqinfinity need work)
<yofel> JackWolfSkin_: I think the issue came up, everyone was confused about the implementation and forgot about it
<JackWolfSkin_> what?
<Riddell> JackWolfSkin_: because you haven't bought me a beer yet?
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: that was in jul you bastard
<Riddell> 1.50+git20140731.1
<Riddell> what's the current version?
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: 1.1
<Riddell> well 1.50 sounds newer then
<JackWolfSkin_> Riddell: that's only in next?
<Riddell> oh I've not synced everything from next to archive yet
<Riddell> feel free to do so
<JackWolfSkin_> that snapshot has no l10n
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: idk, probably apachelogger's fault
<JackWolfSkin_> bastard
<ScottK> yofel: debcommit should be fixed. 
<Noskcaj> kte-collaborative and libqinfinity will both need git snapshots for the new libinfinity
<yofel> ScottK: debian #708201
<ubottu> Debian bug 708201 in devscripts "debcommit: Allow specifying format of tags" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/708201
<JackWolfSkin_> Noskcaj: more like needs releases 
<Noskcaj> JackWolfSkin_, That would also work
<yofel> just nag scummos for a kte-coll. release
<shadeslayer> someone rewrite debcommit in ruby plz
 * ScottK votes for Haskell. 
<yofel> debian seems to like ocaml
<Riddell> yofel: allee: shadeslayer, JackWolfSkin_: who's around on monday want to go to http://hintquest.com/en/ ?
<yofel> not me
<shadeslayer> I have a flight at 10
<ScottK> Ocaml would work too. 
<JackWolfSkin_> I have a train at 12
<Riddell> or how about the surf wave? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXxSNUKp_Xw
<allee> The suffers are cool.   If you have not seen it.  Try.
<allee> On Monday I've several meetings at work and dancing lessions in the evening :-(
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: this paint stripped in delicious
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: this paint stripper in delicious
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> is
<Riddell> kubotu!
<Riddell> awooga
<JackWolfSkin_> LAWL
<yofel> whaaaaaa
<yofel> kubotu: have a cookie
<Riddell> soee: today's image boots into plasma 5
<Riddell> lordievader: ↑
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://github.com/shadeslayer/static-generator/blob/master/generate_html.rb
<shadeslayer> yofel: so much better :P
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> I need to push a patch there
<JackWolfSkin_> patches are evil.
<shadeslayer> not if they're in ruby
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: ping
<soee> ;o
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: paint stripper, Riddell got a stripper that paints clearly
<shadeslayer> making good use of the Ubuntu funds
<shadeslayer> :P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-23
<soee_> where can i get kubunti logo in svg or png or some vector ?
<valorie> looking...
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<valorie> thank you, JackWolfSkin_
<soee_> thanks valorie
<soee_> what are the most often social media used by kubuntu devs ?
<valorie> G+ I suppose
 * valorie tweets, blogs, g+ automatically from the blog
<valorie> sometimes read /post on FB
<valorie> all social media pales in comparison to IRC however
<soee> ok so i implemented options to add: facebook, g+, twitter, flickr, pinterest
<valorie> flickr is a good one, for sure
 * valorie goes to make dinner
<yofel> Shadeslayer Riddell apachelogger allee : you guys at the bsp yet?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Riddell: Cool, great job :)
<lordievader> Riddell: The image of 15.04 I take?
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah
<lordievader> Cool, cool :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: ahaha
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> good morning ;)
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> yofel: what time did all of you get here
<yofel> well, I was here at half past 10, then stood 20 minutes before a closed door until someone figured out how to text aaron to tell them that we're stuck outside
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> sgclark: I think you have an outdated version of git-buildpackage-ppa as you're uploading packages without ppa suffix
<yofel> please update your checkout of kubuntu-automation as me and harald did some rework on that script
<shadeslayer> jesus
<shadeslayer> 2 months ago I wrote shit ruby
<yofel> *SIGH*
<shadeslayer> can't even freaking read this shit
<shadeslayer> yofel: ??
<yofel> archive stop throwing hash sum mismatches at meeeeeeee!!llkdjldkjf
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> use the apt cacher stuff
<shadeslayer> on the board behind me
<Riddell> ScottK: 1 month since utopic release today! how about that kubuntu-settings SRU for baloo?
<shadeslayer> debfx: ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/utopic-backports/+bug/1394586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394586 in utopic-backports "Please backport kdeconnect 0.7.3-0ubuntu1 (universe) from vivid" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: did you see vivid images booted into plasma 5 yesterday?
<ScottK> Riddell: What was the final TB decision (I don't remember)?
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, I don't recall atm , let me check the laptop
<Riddell> ScottK: on CFQ patch? same as tech board, fine to do but nobody is brave enough to do it
<Riddell> sorry same as ~ubuntu-sru
<soee> Riddell: what flag should i use for your profile ? :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You need to test it installs and runs.
<ScottK> All it needs is a basic smoke test.
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll do it, but probably not this morning.
 * Riddell gives ScottK a bravery in sru award
<ScottK> Wait until I actually did it.
 * Riddell prepares the medals and certificates
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: let me know if you put those group photos on your owncloud, I can spread them far and wide
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, ok what am I looking for ?
 * Riddell publishes http://jriddell.org/2014/11/23/junior-job-breeze-icon-theme-for-libreoffice/
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: does the desktop start?
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, yes, just fine as usual
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: well it didn't do until yesterday!
<Riddell> so this is a good thing
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, I haven't any probs with plasma5 desktop loading, only with VD wallpapers and some some freezing which is fixed temporarily with alt-tab 
<Riddell> VD wallpapers?
<BluesKaj_> virtual desktop 
<soee> BluesKaj_: or activities ?
<BluesKaj_> prefer different wallpapers for each, but plasama 5 only allows one for all desktops
<soee> i have such wallpaper freezing on Activities
<BluesKaj_> soee, I don't use activities, no need
<Riddell> markey_work: working on a sunday?
<Riddell> says me doing just that
<markey_work> this is my irccloud account :)
<markey_work> which I normally use at work
<markey_work> now that I got a new PC I haven't got around to installing my usual client
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the're already there
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: please ask anyone else who has photos to upload them there
<ovidiu-florin> so that everyone can get them
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: URL/
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: oh did you leave the troica?
<Riddell> Țuică
<ovidiu-florin> Țuică, yes, I left it there
<Riddell> how does it differ from Slivovitz? I keep wanting to call it Slivovitz
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the url is on both debian and kde event wiki pages
<Riddell> gotcha
<ovidiu-florin> now I have to write a blog post =, right?
<ovidiu-florin> does it have to be in english?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh yes that would be good
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: google translate is your friend :)
<JackWolfSkin_> s/friend/foe
<ovidiu-florin> I can write it in english directly
<ovidiu-florin> but I didn't want to write it multilingual
<ovidiu-florin> JackWolfSkin_: What's with the nick?
<JackWolfSkin_> long story
<ovidiu-florin> long story short?
<JackWolfSkin_> blue systems made me 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: f0225d20 (Scarlett Clark 2014-11-19 16:11:18 -0800  7) +export PATH=$PATH:usr/games
<shadeslayer> that's wrong
<shadeslayer> both because it's not a right fix and even the workaround is wrong
<JackWolfSkin_> also we are doing peer reviews
<JackWolfSkin_> there shouldn't be patches that have not been signed off by at least one other person TBH
<JackWolfSkin_> also 99% of the time that other person should be upstream
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: Riddell http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/test.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: document your stuff
<Riddell> I do!
<JackWolfSkin_> clearly not!
* JackWolfSkin_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | trello cards up for grabs!
<JackWolfSkin_> hello faust
<faust> hello JackWolfSkin_
<ovidiu-florin> who maintains The KDE Community profile on Google+?
<JackWolfSkin_> hello BluesKaj
<JackWolfSkin_> ovidiu-florin: the kde community
<ovidiu-florin> Can the kde community add me to it's circles, so I can tag myself?
<JackWolfSkin_> ovidiu-florin: #kde-devel would help I guess
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I think I do
<Riddell> although I really don't understand g+
<JackWolfSkin_> one does not simply understand g_
<JackWolfSkin_> or g+ for that matter
<ovidiu-florin> you don't understand G+
<ovidiu-florin> G+ understands you
<shadeslayer> JackWolfSkin_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/test.html
<sitter> you know, I think in germany one should pronnounce names german
<sitter> for consistency's sake
<sitter> like jonathan
<sitter> Riddell: you haven't blogged in a while
<Riddell> sitter: it's because I forgot to tag my previous post
<Riddell> thanks
<sitter> oh my
<shadeslayer> guys
<shadeslayer> guiiiisss
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/patch.html
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | trello cards up for grabs! | http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/patch.html
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | trello cards up for grabs!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kcoreaddons.git/tree/debian/patches/disable-failing-test.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> dep3 that shite
<shadeslayer> and that shite http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kdesignerplugin.git/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_qtwebkit-5.1.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> and properly dep 3 this shite http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_kf5-version.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> the format is broken
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<ovidiu-florin> http://blog.geekaliens.com/2014/11/awesome-bsp-in-munchen/
<Riddell> whee
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: is your blog on planets kde and ubuntu?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: doesn't seem to be, want me to add it?
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, does the patch parser currently take the Forwarded field into account? (I think that's what tosky was talking about). I only payed attention to the filename
<shadeslayer> nope
<yofel> maybe sensible so nobody just puts "no" there without getting gears thrown after him ^^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: sure 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_kf5-version.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> o.O
<ovidiu-florin> Plane got delayed, yeeeeey 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: added to planets but still needs a hackergotchi
 * Riddell out
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I gave you one last time we did this 
<soee> im reading on a ovidu blog: Meanwhile, I’ve been assigned to work on a new framework for the search functionality that will change the way KDE users search for their content.
<soee> baloo isnt framework just some widget that uses other stuff to search ?
<soee> valorie: ping
<BluesKaj> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<BluesKaj> the above error just happened during an update attempt 
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<soee> hey yofel
<yofel> hey
<soee> yofel: i have visualised a bit the profiles i wanted to put on my page, check at teh bottom http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/
<soee> so you will know what i was talking about 2 days ago :)
<soee> thats why i was skign if devs would agree and allow to use their photos
<yofel> right... looks kinda nice. What's the plan for the list? Random selection of people on page load? Or just a couple selected devs that agree to be on there? (As all of ~kubuntu-dev won't scale..)
<soee> yofel: iv seen 11 on teh launchpad listed
<yofel> oh true
<soee> if there would be more ill switch to only photo + name and some additional info in popup window on hover, but that is the future
<ScottK> Also at least a couple aren't active at all.
<ScottK> Speaking of not active, soee: Richard Johnson and Michael Casedeval are both USians. 
<soee> ScottK: that will be set all later, this is only sample 
<soee> ill wait for a designer to finish project, than all content will be filled
<soee> thers now way on launchpad to set status to inactive for them ?
<yofel> they *do* regularily extend their membership, so it's not  like they don't care about it at all..
<yofel> otherwise they would auto-expire
<soee> ah ok ;)
<soee> but maybe on this website i woork on, it would be a good idea to only put active people
<soee> so it will be some impuls for other
<Riddell> win 58
<Riddell> hmm
<valorie> soee: pong
<soee> valorie: would you be interested at the begining of the next year to help me a bit with filling content the website i woks on ? i need someone with pro english :)
<valorie> certainly
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-16
<clivejo> noooo
<clivejo> KCI is gonna blame me again
<clivejo> in one minute!
<clivejo> valorie: are you on wily?
<valorie> yes, wily
<valorie> since the alpha
<valorie> gah, I can't remember the correct invocation to upgrade to xenial
<clivejo> could you test kvkbd in my ppa?
<valorie> ah, got it
<clivejo> valorie: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<valorie> sec, laundry and such
<valorie> ok, can test on this wily box while the other one is upgrading
<valorie> how to test?
<clivejo> you can either add my PPA or just download and install the package
<clivejo> 32 or 64 bit?
<valorie> 64
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/8303071
<valorie> this? ppa:clivejo/wily
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> hmmm: 
<valorie> The following packages will be upgraded:
<valorie>   amarok amarok-common amarok-utils kdeconnect-plasma
<valorie> that ok?
<valorie> why do you have a newer amarok in there?
<clivejo> amarok, isnt mine
<valorie> did it not get uploaded?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I was confused because the lp page didn't list that
<clivejo> dont install those
<valorie> but I *just* did update && full-upgrade
<valorie> with no amarok
<valorie> well, I can always uninstall amarok
<valorie> I wonder if I have the beta ppa enabled or something
<clivejo> it could be in my LP, I was playing about with it
<clivejo> I play about with KF5 builds to see if I can get them to build
<valorie> last time I tried building amarok, I failed
<valorie> fortunately, the porting effort continues
<clivejo> do you use kdeconnect?
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> would you test that for me too please?
<valorie> and I basically upgraded to be able to test that on both boxes
<clivejo> with it, make sure you are using the latest version on your phone as well
<valorie> well, I signed up for the testing group, but unsure how to check that on my phone
<valorie> sec
<valorie> kdeconnect seems to be working -- this computer sees my phone and reports the battery status
<clivejo> :)
<valorie> on screen kbd typed this
<valorie> but how do I get rid of it?
<valorie> clivejo: please urge the author to get that code into kde git
<valorie> looks a bit oxygenish, but works for me
<clivejo> there is an icon in the system tray
<clivejo> can change the colour
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> and exit it
<valorie> now to check the upgrade to xenial
<valorie> then dinner, I think
<valorie> still in the setup phase
<clivejo> bit slow?
<valorie> it's just a lil computer
<valorie> 65% done
<valorie> kdeconnect is working on xenial
<valorie> kvkbd working on xenial as well
<stefan__> hi guys
<stefan__> why does kubuntu-ci stable depend on qt packages which are unavailable in wily?
<stefan__> kubuntu-ci unstable actually has newer versions of qt...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<stefan__> is this the right place to askabout kubuntu-ci packages?
<valorie> stefan__: yes, but there are few devels here right now
<valorie> if you can't stay around until they arrive, you can always ask on the kubuntu-devel mail list
<stefan__> valorie: thanks
<valorie> best of luck
<soee> hiho
<stefan__> hi guys
<stefan__> why does kubuntu-ci stable depend on qt packages which are unavailable in wily?
<stefan__> kubuntu-ci unstable actually has newer versions of qt...
<yofel> because I obviously messed up and only copied them for unstable, sorry about that.
<yofel> I'll fix that in a big
<yofel> *bit
<sitter> yofel: I think stable will need a size bump to accomodate qt
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> wops, wrong channel :D
<yofel> sitter: really? we have 9G left
<sitter> unstable overshot substantially from qt
<sitter> I am preping the wipe now though, so it might be fine
<sitter> then again most of xenial doesn't build anyway, so it can't use that much space yet
<yofel> right
<sitter> anyway. purge running now
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-168-ge8746ea * Aleix Pol: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Trim dependencies
<pursuivant> Remove those from Discover and backends.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e8746ea278754b2bf65708176f4b6560f6e58552
<sitter> yofel: removal requested for everything. no clue when that will finish
<sitter> yofel: shall I remove weekly entirely?
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> sitter: rather leave it empty for the time being. Removing it completely annoys apt
<yofel> and plasma beautifullness: https://kyofel.de/owncloud/index.php/s/kZCGY5UB6ncaLiP
<sitter> :/
<ahoneybun> mm google auth works on my desktop
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mrvanes> Could any of the devs tell me why I see "Failed to establish shared memory mapping, will fallback to private memory -- memory usage will increase" for any plasma application launched (from terminal)
<mrvanes> I have /de/shm mounted (tempfs)
<mrvanes> I have /dev/shm mounted (tempfs)
<shadeslayer> Do we have a agenda for Munich?
<yofel> we have CI future, otherwise not really
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, depends on what that means
<shadeslayer> technical details of CI or CI infrastructure?
<shadeslayer> and what do we do about this http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/view/Failing/job/step_binary_unstable/arch=amd64/61/console
<yofel> well, both, as we'll have to set up our own CI instance eventually and nobody know how to do that
<yofel> I also want to talk about changelog generation and file tracking
<shadeslayer> for CI infrastructure I think sitter said someone needs to talk to starbuck1
<shadeslayer> and work out something
<shadeslayer> or mentioned something along those lines
<shadeslayer> yofel: file tracking?
<sitter> changelogs :@
<yofel> CI verifying that we're not missing breaks/replaces
<sitter> yofel: all jobs gone; all ppas got vivid sources wiped; weekly got wiped entirely
<yofel> sitter: <3
<clivejo> sitter: Do you know what the status of kvkbd is?
<sitter> yofel: short term file movement is implicitly tracked through the promotion QA http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_wily_unstable/
<shadeslayer> hurray, libkwineffects has so version bump
<sitter> yofel: since it hasn't passed since May that ought to tell you why we have file movement problems :P
<sitter> clivejo: no
<yofel> sitter: "short term" ?
<yofel> ah, between stable/unstable ?
<sitter> autopromotion takes the previous daily ppa (last good set of builds) and attempts to upgrade from that to what is the supposedly new set of builds (!daily ppa)
<sitter> if apt can not upgrade daily to the new builds the job fails
<yofel> yes, but I would like something that doesn't depend on the apt dependency resolving order
<sitter> sure, that's more tricky though :P
<yofel> right, should still be solvable by throwing a hashmap of files into a mongodb and checking that after a build
<yofel> or something in that direction
<shadeslayer> mongodb, such hipster
<sitter> shadeslayer: mongodb is yesterday's jam
<yofel> says the guy who wrote the CI in ruby :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<sitter> still a step up from writing perl :P
<yofel> sitter: what's the latest stuff? In-memory DBs on persistent memory?
<sitter> shadeslayer: btw. g+ had something kewl today
<sitter> yofel: I lost track
<sitter> yofel: why do we need a db anyway
<sitter> yofel: IMO the value of a tracking system would be 100% persistency so I'd actually dump raw data into json into a git repo
<sitter> it could entirely be loaded into a database from there for actual runtime processing
<yofel> sitter: because I would like something more long-term where a file can vanish for a month before someone upstream remembers to add it back to some random other component
<sitter> but as actual storage I'd avoid any specific solution 
<sitter> yofel: right. I'd dump to json :P
<yofel> well, fine with me, which is why I wanted to talk the implementation out in munich
<sitter> yup
<sitter> btw, I think nosql is no longer hip altogether
<sitter> as far as nosql is concerned I think redis is the one I hear about the most
<yofel> well, redis is more cache than db, but yeah, it's usually the thing you want if you need performance. So most people just go with that.
<sitter> yofel: I literally do not care enough to even have looked into what it does :P
<yofel> it's the same damn thing implemented from a different POV :P
<shadeslayer> sitter: what was the cool G+ thing
<sitter> ah yes
<sitter> distracted
<shadeslayer> I'm looking at the EU IOT Agenda
<sitter> shadeslayer: https://github.com/bundler/gemstash
<shadeslayer> some of the silly things on here
<shadeslayer> plus, some of the domains have expired
<shadeslayer> http://cordis.europa.eu/fp7/ict/enet/projects_en.html
<shadeslayer> first link, dead, 3rd link, dead, 5th link, dead
<shadeslayer> someone dislikes prime numbers
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> odd numbers
<shadeslayer> sitter: ooog
<shadeslayer> ooh
<Riddell> clivejo: seen http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/0.9/src/ ?
<Riddell> annoyingly he hasn't changed that tar name
<yofel> ok, our packageset in xenial looks fixed - if it weren't for ECM
<yofel> and I need to merge 6 packages with the archive, grrr
<mck182> any updates on the workspace package for wily?
<shadeslayer> why this is fun
<shadeslayer> https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#BitTorrent
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> I just deleted kscreenlocker in ci/unstable for wily, that should get the CI build accepted I hope
<shadeslayer> so uh, apparently armhf is now building libkwinglutils.so
<shadeslayer> but we go all : Architecture: amd64 arm64 i386 powerpc ppc64el
<shadeslayer> for that package
<yofel> what does the package architecture have to do with the cmake configuration?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: did kwin recently enable building of libkwinglutils on armhf?
<yofel> he did post something about runtime gl/es detection
<shadeslayer> yeah
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yes, as yofel says: there is no kwinglesutils more
<shadeslayer> right, kwinglutils is now combined?
<mgraesslin> one kwinglutils to bind them, one to rule them all
<shadeslayer> roger
<yofel> XD
<shadeslayer> can drop Arch here then
<mgraesslin> yep
<mgraesslin> I pointed that out in the blog post
<shadeslayer> right, I just re read it
<shadeslayer> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=42dddbb6d42b8dc0ecd98b979120c38194d7c278
<shadeslayer> ;)
<clivejo> Riddell: I did see it and I packaged it, but Ive used the maintainer verison number.  The previous versions are 0.0+git 
<clivejo> not sure if that was wise to do or not
<Riddell> clivejo: use the upstream version number
<clivejo> Riddell: its in my PPA as kdeconnect-plasma 0.9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<Riddell> clivejo: that looks good yes
<clivejo> but I think Ive found a bug
<clivejo> need someone else to verify it though
<clivejo> do you use it?
<Riddell> yes
<clivejo> can you still browse your phone via dolphin?
<Riddell> clivejo: where do I install it from?
<clivejo> Ive recently changed my LAN config, so it might be that causing problems
<clivejo> either wily or xenial in my PPA
<Riddell> browing from dolphin is done with kio-mtp isn't it?
<Riddell> oh no there's a kdeconnect:// kioslave
<clivejo> Im getting an error messaging saying that the file or folder doesnt exist
<Riddell> ok browsing works good with 0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> but Im on xenial at the moment
<Riddell> clivejo: yep still working good on wily
<Riddell> clivejo: but in my experience kio-mtp is kindae flakey and doesn't work sometimes with the error you said
<Riddell> so I expect kdeconnect will be the same
<Riddell> which might be the fault of the phone or something lower down the stack on linux
<clivejo> I think its a local issue
<clivejo> strange
<clivejo> Riddell: do you know what is going on with kvkbd ?
<Riddell> clivejo: nothing as far as I know
<clivejo> is it part of KDE or 3rd party?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/kvkbd
<clivejo> would be very handy with touch screens!
<clivejo> *pokes ahoneybun to see if he would test it on ubuntu phone*
<Riddell> clivejo: we use malitt I think it is on the phone
<clivejo> ah, so obsolete
<clivejo> well I packaged the 2014 version yesterday and it appears to work
<yofel> mck182: ^
<mck182> yofel: YESSSS!!!!!! YOU HEROOO!!!!
<mck182> also, thank you.
<clivejo> Riddell: how do I go about getting kdeconnect-plasma tested/QA and get it into the archives?
<clivejo> The author says on the andriod app that Kubuntu is slow about rolling out new features
<Riddell> clivejo: ask for testers here with !testers and on the mailing list and get someone with upload privilages to upload it, you can also build it for wily and put it into backports ppa and actual backports
<clivejo> its in both my wily and xenial PPA
<clivejo> and how do I link the LP page to KDE, or is that possible?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> should I build one for vivid too?
 * clivejo would have to make a vivid pbuilder to do that
 * clivejo feels like hes talking to himself again and wanders off
 * genii makes a large tasty pot of coffee, washes out everyone's mugs and leaves them next to the coffeepot
 * yofel hands clivejo the "You have mastered the secrets of IRC" scroll and goes back into hiding
<Riddell> clivejo: don't bother with vivid, supporting more than one version for backports isn't sustainable
<soee> hiho, im finaly back after some ban :/
<alket> hi, who is the release manager now ?
<mparillo> yofel: and sgclark
<alket> thanks mparillo 
<alket> lets hope they do a fine release for 16.05
<alket> *04
<yofel> that's the plan ;)
<sgclark> yep!
<alket> please don't get me wrong, im just saying because its going to be my distro for work for the next 2 years
<alket> thank you for you hard work
<valorie> soee: ban?
<valorie> ooops, gotta go, but perhaps tell about it in -offtopic?
<clivejo> o/ valorie
<clivejo> Riddell: do you know how to figure out why my KDEConnect file browser isnt working?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-17
<valorie> argh, clivejo get a bouncer!
<murthy_> valorie: Is "about system" part of kde or just kubuntu
<valorie> where are you looking, murthy_?
<murthy_> valorie: about-distro
<valorie> that's us, kubuntu
<valorie> as I recall Harald wrote that (sitter) and made it work for all distos though
<murthy_> valorie: ok, going to file a feature request to allow users to able to select the info text shown
<valorie> so.... it's ours, but part of KDE I guess you could say
<valorie> good idea, I hate it when text isn't selectable
<murthy_> valorie: Under what component should I file the request 
<valorie> systemsettings I would say
<murthy_> valorie: ok so finally is it kde ?
<valorie> yes
<murthy_> ok
<murthy_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355460
<ubottu> KDE bug 355460 in general "Make Information text in "About System" Kcm module selectable" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> valorie: he could share with me lol
<valorie> off to my dad's, but I'll comment on the BR when I return home
<sitter> valorie: about-distro never was kubuntu exclusive ;)
<valorie> sitter: magician!
<valorie> my memory about it was a bit fuzzy
<vip> hi ho
<vip> do you guys use search (S) feature in kmail? it seems that it does not work for me, how to debug it? (.xsession errors says nothing special)
<yofel> vip: I did notice that it didn't really work for me. But I haven't yet looked into debugging it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybunn> damn it
<ahoneybunn> always have a hard time connecting to my ZNC with a new install
<ovidiu-florin> Quassel RULES
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: it's just the way I have to set it up
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you around?
<ahoneybun> nothing wrong with the client
<ahoneybun> Windows blows
<ovidiu-florin> can we move the not done yet cards from 16.06 Manual to 16.04?
<ahoneybun> it nuked both my machines
<ovidiu-florin> meaning only this card: https://trello.com/c/fAiek8oy/26-explain-activities
<ovidiu-florin> and archive the rest?
<ahoneybun> sure
<ovidiu-florin> I'm on it
<ahoneybun> hopefully there will be lots of KDE users at FOSSETCON so I can ask questions
<ahoneybun> someone from the ubuntu-doc team forked the manual to add some Mac OS X stuff
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  we still have many things in the 14.10 board in the todo
<ovidiu-florin> do we still need them?
<ovidiu-florin> AFAIK 14.10 support has ended
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: ^^
<ahoneybun> someone from the ubuntu-doc team forked the manual to add some Mac OS X stuff
<ahoneybun> it's official support has ended
<ovidiu-florin> that's how pull requests work
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I think you like my workspace lol
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: most of that is junk, but a couple look still relevant. I'll move those over. Then we can just archive the board I guess
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: done, the rest is obsolete, duplicated or tracked elsewhere from what I see
<ovidiu-florin> Thank you yofel 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so I can archive everything in that board? 
<yofel> from my side, yes
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: any comments? 
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer, sgclark, Riddell? 
<ovidiu-florin> I'll archive the done things for now 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: anything useful in the postponed list? On the 14.10 board. 
<yofel> not really. At least nothing that needs to be on the 16.04 board. The activity thing maybe, but unless sitter suddenly regains interest in that it probably won't happen
<sgclark> I think we will have to start fresh for 16.04. So much has changed, and our team has significantly reduced.
<yofel> well, there's nothing wrong with "we might want to eventually do that" cards to live their life at the bottom of the backlog
<yofel> they'll just get carried over to the next one
<sgclark> go for it, I don't care.
 * ovidiu-florin hugs sgclark to make her feel better 
<sgclark> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> Had a meeting with the LUG today 
<ovidiu-florin> It was weird.... 
<ovidiu-florin> The local LUG 
<sgclark> weird?
<ovidiu-florin> we couldn't stay on topic
<ovidiu-florin> we had a semi clear topic to discuss
<ovidiu-florin> and we deviated a lot
<ovidiu-florin> to all sorts of crap
<ovidiu-florin> and politics
<ovidiu-florin> Country politics, not FOSS politics
<ovidiu-florin> anyhow, I hope we'll improve
<ovidiu-florin> we've scheduled a montly hangout
<ovidiu-florin> some people still don't get how FOSS works
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, FOS in gneral, not just software
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: sometimes people just have to get their yayas off before they can get down to business
<valorie> bad connection there, mklapatek?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-18
<valorie> \o/ webbies: https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/?url=kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> should kdeconnect-plasma not be linked to an upstream project in LP - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> and as its part of the Kubuntu default install, should Kubuntu devs not be publishing it?
<clivejo> Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers 
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<yofel> clivejo: we've given up on changing that as most of us are members of the debian team anyway and we keep the VCS over there
<yofel> clivejo: as for the upstream project: I guess nobody did the linking yet
<clivejo> yofel: what is the upstream project for it?
<clivejo> is it a LP project or the KDE project page (https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect)
<yofel> I think you need a LP project for that. Maybe ask in #launchpad or #ubuntu-bugs
<clivejo> would it not be part of the Kubuntu project in general?
<yofel> there is no kubuntu project on LP. And I believe all our other links have seperate projects
<clivejo> confusing
<clivejo> I cant make head nor tail of LP
<yofel> can't really help you as we've never cared about the upstream linking in the last ~4 years
<clivejo> Albert Vaca just released a fixed tarball for kdeconnect-plasma named kdeconnect-kde-0.9f how does that transalte in debian packaging?
<clivejo> The fix includes translations apparently
<yofel> clivejo: 0.9f is a valid version
<clivejo> but how did it jump from 0.9 to 0.9?
<clivejo> surely 0.9.1 would be more senseable?
<yofel> you'll have to ask upstream... Maybe they wanted to show that no code changed? We also append characters when we need to re-upload changed tarballs for kde packages
<soee> Plasma 5.5 beta tomorrow :)
<clivejo> yofel: the watch file can deal with letters in the version?
<yofel> not necessarily, depends on the pattern
<clivejo> stupid thing : uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching hrefs for version 0.9f in watch line
 * clivejo gives up and goes to bed
<mparillo> I grabbed https://trello.com/c/xX97OnJO/65-improve-the-kubuntu-wikipedia-page and it looks like the Wikipedia police accepted my minor edit. I am wondering if the next area for edits would be around Blue Systems. Do they directly sponsor anything soley for Kubuntu, or now is all their work upstream (KDE and Debian) and downstream (NetRunner LTS) from Kubuntu?
<valorie> not sure about netrunner, but I would characterize BS support as indirect
<valorie> I very much hope riddell, sitter and shadeslayer will continue to contribute, but we don't have any control of that
<valorie> I'd love to see BS hire Scarlett though, for both Kubuntu and KDE
<valorie> double win for us
<wxl> YES DO IT DO IT VALORIE
<wxl> :)
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> If I could afford it, I totally would!
<wxl> i know
<sgclark> so would I! oh wait...
<wxl> man if only we could afford it, we'd have both great teams AND they'd get paid well :)
<wxl> (we already have great teams)
<valorie> how are you, walter?
<wxl> great thanks val. and you?
<valorie> pretty good
<valorie> just got done raking leaves
<wxl> oh yeah fall :/
<wxl> how's the weather up there in rainy coldville?
<sgclark> wxl: I have your shirt still wrapped in plastic lol. want me to mail it? or wait till scale not so far off?
<valorie> our windstorm last night blew me right offline
<sgclark> we had some lovely rain too!
<sgclark> and wind
<wxl> sgclark: yeah you can just wait. UNLESS you happen to have our ubuntu banner, in which case i'll pay you to mail both
<valorie> we had buckets of rain, yeah
<sgclark> I dont :(
<wxl> valorie: wow that brings back the memories of the modem days, huh? :)
<sgclark> how did south fair for rain?
<valorie> actually, when I had a POTS modem, it didn't go offline
<wxl> we've had mostly typical eugene rain. a never-ending hard drizzle
<valorie> copper doesn't go down very often
<sgclark> ahh, we got the buckets, though nothing like Seattle I expect
<wxl> valorie: maybe you were blessed with good phone lines. ours were crap. so much static and crap on the line it would cause all sorts of problems
<wxl> (this was when i was still in cleveland, and on the outskirts to boot)
<sgclark> my internet has been crap :(
<valorie> we're a bit over a mile from the switching station
<wxl> sgclark: let me guess— comcast?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> hate them
<wxl> nuff sed
<valorie> too far for DSL, so now we have cable
<wxl> i used to defend them all the time
<sgclark> nothing else in my neighborhood though
<wxl> because they always treated me well
<valorie> not sure if it was comcast, or my equipment
<valorie> I worked offline no problem
<wxl> but now they're entirely run by freaking morons who refuse to acknowledge any problem
<wxl> although i'll admit our ethernet is pretty solid
<wxl> but their routers are GARBAGE
<valorie> that's what happens when there is no regulation, and no competition
<valorie> monopoly-land
<wxl> yes, i could get my own router, but then there's the whole issue about needing a modem for their phone service
<valorie> high prices AND crappy service, why are you complaining?
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> i know, i know
<wxl> you can't get google fiber yet, sgclark ?
<valorie> Murrica!
<wxl> afaik there's ton of fiber run up and down the gorge to serve their farm in the dalles
<wxl> valorie: please tell me you're going to scale/ubucon?
<valorie> what's the dates again?
<valorie> I've not made any plans
<wxl> technically i haven't either but i'm hoping for it
<valorie> but it wouldn't be too expensive I don't think
<sgclark> wxl: I am not aware of fiber being available
<wxl> sorry disappeared at work
<wxl> valorie: ubuncon part is jan 21-22 https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x/ubucon-held-scale-14x
<valorie> woah
<valorie> coming right up after the hols
<wxl> sgclark: yeah i guess fiber isn't there yet but you can sign up https://fiber.google.com/newcities/
<wxl> yeah i know
<valorie> wxl: do we already have a ubuntu table space?
<valorie> I have "a" ubuntu banner
<valorie> printed thing we used last year as LFNW I think
<wxl> we don't yet
<wxl> haven't signed up
<wxl> need to clear it with "the boss" first
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> ok
<wxl> anyways it's on my mind
<wxl> and i'd love to see you both there
<wxl> if not there's always lfnw
<valorie> LFNW is a given for me
<wxl> wonder if we could coerce the sf contingent to show up
<valorie> to SCALE?
<wxl> yeah
<valorie> unknown
<valorie> gads, it's rather expensive
<valorie> I guess they don't have access to free facilities like LFNW does
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-19
<clivejo> !testers Can you please test kdeconnect-plasma0.9f (new release contains language support) in my PPA's (wily and xenial) available here - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo  Mainly testing that the different languages are working.
<ubottu> clivejo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clivejo> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<clivejo> ^^^
<yofel> you can pass the bot arguments with a pipe, something like
<yofel> !testers | today's a thursday, so someone say something funny
<ubottu> today's a thursday, so someone say something funny: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Tm_T> yofel: I need coffee
<yofel> that's hard reality, not funny :'(
<shadeslayer> I'm going from amazing sunny barcelona to freezing munich tomorrow
<yofel> that would be funny if I weren't joining you XD
<yofel> last weather forecast says something like 1°C with sligth snowfall
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: freezing munich?
<shadeslayer> it's -1 there
<shadeslayer> on Sunday
<soee> clivejo: later at home i will test
<jmux> shadeslayer: well - today and tomorrow is still 16°C and sunshine. Didn't see the snow forecast yet. But November was all too warm anyway.
<shadeslayer> https://weather.yahoo.com/germany/bavaria/munich-676757/
<shadeslayer> says Snow on Sat
<shadeslayer> and Sun
<shadeslayer> and -3/-6 on Monday
<jmux> Oh - off by one. Rain starts tomorrow. But we should be well - we're inside :-)
 * jmux should probably add hot chocolate to the beverages list
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shadeslayer> jmux: I've been recommended hot orange juice
<shadeslayer> is that a thing over there
<shadeslayer> jmux: and I'm arriving at 10 tomorrow, please save some veggie dinner for me :3
<jmux> shadeslayer: that's the child version of Glühwein (e.g. hot christmas-spiced red wine)
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> I'll have the spiced red wine instead :P
<Mamarok> jmux: ping
<jmux> shadeslayer: For all the public christmas markets we're a weekend too early
<jmux> Mamarok: ?
<Mamarok> jmux: this is the 3rd year in a row you schedule the Munich bugdays the same weekend as the LinuxDay in Dornbirn, and I can't be in both places at the same time :(
<shadeslayer> jmux: drat
<Mamarok> would be really nice if you could find another weekend next year, so I could actually go to Munich
<jmux> Mamarok: Well - as all times there are public polls
<Mamarok> as Dornbirn is for me a must, have a KDE booth there isnce like ever
<Mamarok> yes, but public polls are useless if there are only 2 weekends to choose from and it's always the same we as Dornbirn
<Mamarok> would be nice if you could avoid that weekend, all geeks in the region are flocking to Dornbirn
<Mamarok> jmux: also Dorbirn schedule is usually known almost a year in advance, just don't use that weekend next time, please
<jmux> Mamarok: ok - this years orga and polls were late and other constraints restricted us to these two weekends, but normally people decide long term in advance via polls - last time we had 4 WEs AFAIK
<jmux> I don't see a reason to restrict any WE, except if we (as LiMux) can't provide coverage for the WE to do the organization
<jmux> This year was very busy and if nobody had asked, I would not have organized anything this year.
<jmux> So I'll have a longer announcement and poll time for the next BSP, which can probably done end of Spring 2016.
<maxyz> kio 5.16 produces a new command line utility protocoltojson, that seems to not be installed by the kubuntu's kio. I'm not sure if it's only used by the kio internal tests or such. I'm adding it to the kio
<maxyz> package in Debian, if you know more about it, please let me know.
<shadeslayer> maxyz: if we don't, that might be a bug
<shadeslayer> I don't see it in kubuntu_unstable anyway
<maxyz> Also frameworkintegration is not installing the upd script to migrate to the noto fonts
<starbuck11> i need a new ISO every DAY then
<clivejo> yofel / sgclark: ping
<yofel> HM?
<clivejo> that was quick
<yofel> damn caps
<clivejo> Can I create wily_backports and xenial_archive branches for kde-connect?
<clivejo> in debian git
<yofel> yeah, go ahead. Just make sure that the control file points to the correct repository
<clivejo> as in the packaging entry in the control file?
<yofel> the VCS field
<clivejo> BTW do you know how to match a character in the watch file?
<clivejo> 0.9f wont work for me :(
<clivejo> should I push two versions? ie a changelog entry for both 0.9 and 0.9f?
<yofel> only if 0.9 was uploaded to the archive, otherwise just edit the existing one
<clivejo> yofel: how do I fix the watch file for 0.9f ?
<clivejo> download path is http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/0.9/src/kdeconnect-kde-0.9f.tar.xz
<clivejo> from reading the docs, http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/([\d\.]+)/src/kdeconnect-kde-(.+)\.tar\.xz appears to work, but I dont like it
<yofel> clivejo: that looks about right
<yofel> at this point adding further restrictions is probably not needed
<soee> are we building 55 beta or Xenial ?
<soee> *Plasma 5.5 beta
<clivejo> yofel: help!
<clivejo> KCI is going crazy
<clivejo> oh sitter put some pattern matching in .install, thats actually a good idea :/
<yofel> problem resolved I guess? ^^
<clivejo> which is prefered?
<clivejo> sitters way is definitely more elegant!
<clivejo> saves having to update the .install file everytime they change a so number, path or filename
<yofel> a middle way. Listing all files is usually overkill, but you will want to make sure all paths are listed that contain important stuff.
<clivejo> he has just got etc/ and usr/
<yofel> for SO numbers, the actual SOVERSION needs to be listed, but not the full lib version, which is why we usually put libfoo.so.5 and libfoo.so.5* in libfoo5
<yofel> that sounds like a bit too much wildcarding :/
<yofel> which again, depends on what you package. You will want to make sure that the file saves you from important files suddenly going missing
<clivejo> yeah, thats why I like to list everything now, if part of the build fails lintian will pick it up
<yofel> (we already once shipped a completely empty kgamma package by mistake, which is why I usually ted to not wildcard too much)
<yofel> *tend
<clivejo> what should I do in this case?
<clivejo> push my version to unstable?
<yofel> is it in a branch right now?
<clivejo> my version is in xenial
<yofel> what's the repo path?
<clivejo> the KCI is trying to merge to unstable and failing
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma.git/tree/debian/kdeconnect-plasma.install?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> thats sitters version
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> and mine http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma.git/tree/debian/kdeconnect-plasma.install?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> I guess a middle ground would be best?
<yofel> that already has a bunch of wildcarding, did you add that?
<clivejo> I wildcarded usr/share/locale
<yofel> who sponsored the archive upload?
<clivejo> thats a mistake on my part
<yofel> ;)
<clivejo> it should be UNRELEASED
<clivejo> so what would you advise me to do?
<clivejo> take a middle ground on wildcarding?
<yofel> I'll wildcard a couple things, that's easier than explaining
<clivejo> will you change it to UNRELEASED too ?
<yofel> might as well
<clivejo> while you are there ;)
<clivejo> any other boo-boos?
<yofel> who would've guessed..
<clivejo> needs to be merged with unstable?
<yofel> yeah, I'll do that
<yofel> if anything, I'm not too happy that we have 2 kdeconnect repositories now :/
<clivejo> the KDE4 one?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> why is that?
<yofel> well, you or someone made a new one, while debian currently uses pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect.git
<yofel> but lets leave that for now
 * clivejo shakes head, dont think it was me 
<yofel> then lets leave it, not like the upstream source matches either name -.-
<yofel> merge done
<clivejo> but it did confuse me
<yofel> that was fast
 * clivejo cheers
<clivejo> you saved a lemming!
<yofel> \o/
<clivejo> did I read somewhere that the KDE4 version is to be supported for a period of time, so the two versions will be in parallel for a while ?
<yofel> I don't think we plan to do that for a release, so at least nothing we have to worry about
<clivejo> but would that explain debian having two versions?
<yofel> two versions? I said two repositories
<clivejo> kdeconnect and kdeconnect-plasma?
<clivejo> or am I missing something?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> from what I read, kdeconnect is the KDE4 version and kdeconnect-plasma is KF5
<clivejo> interesting, three missing files when built from git
<clivejo> new features :)
<clivejo> yofel: can I add them to the unstable branch?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> that's what it's for
<clivejo> Id like to get the most up-to-date built
<clivejo> yofel: if that failing due to the three lintian errors?
<clivejo> if/is
<yofel> I see 2, but yes, should be them
<clivejo> is that an issue with the KCI?
<clivejo> debian-revision-should-not-be-zero
<clivejo> where does the KCI put the actual .deb packages?
<clivejo> ah found it
<clivejo> I can see find my phone and run console commands remotely :)
<clivejo> cant figure out how to actually find my phone :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-20
<clivejo> sitter: is there a way to ignore debian-revision-should-not-be-zero lintian errors on KCI?
<sitter> If is
<sitter> It is
<clivejo> can it be implemented for xenial?
<sitter> It is
<bshah> can someone fix kdeclarative unstable packaging..? (it included new lib: calendersomething)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee_> kaos has 55.beta already http://kaosx.us/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1233 :)
<shadeslayer> soee_: We've had it for days?
<shadeslayer> via KCI :P
<shadeslayer> afterall KCI builds master and master became beta yesterday-ish
<shadeslayer> plus all of us are travelling to Munich today, so I doubt we'll see any packages before Monday
<soee_> :(
<BluesKaj> soee_, is 5.5 in the kubuntu-next/kde-next ppa?
<soee_> BluesKaj: i don't know, sgclark maybe has some info
<BluesKaj> I've been searching , but no luck so far
<BluesKaj> soee_, I won't bother her, she's probly on her way to Munich
<Riddell-munich> clivejo: you started bumping some stuff to 5.16 but not everything?
<sgclark> soee_: BluesKaj: no sorry no 5.5 yet, I have been insanely busy and traveling last days.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks sgclark, looks like it may have some interesting features
<tsimonq2> win 40
<tsimonq2> aww sorry
<genii>  ubottu: pastebin-#kubuntu is <reply> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> pastebin-#kubuntu has been forgotten, use '!unforget pastebin-#kubuntu' to edit it again
 * genii smacks the bot
<genii> It's changed now
<clivejo> Riddell-munich: I bumped kdeclarive, then reeleased that nothing has been bumped :(
<clivejo> should I revert that?
<sgclark> clivejo: kdeclarative is tier2 or 3 and depends on everything below. It cannot be bumped like that by itself.
<sgclark> Frameworks is best run altogether.
<clivejo> sgclark: yes, I didnt realise until after that none of the frameworks have been done
<sgclark> yeah it turns out I cannot do everything. debian merges was the blocker.
<Riddell-munich> clivejo: will you revert that?
<clivejo> there is a commit since
<Riddell-munich> clivejo: ok I'll sort it out
<soee_> hmm few more wrds about IP policy http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-s-ip-policy-is-vague-for-a-reason-but-matthew-garrett-says-ubuntu-is-not-free-496496.shtml
<marco-parillo> Mark is certainly not helping the cause. Once upon a time the Trolltech license was free enough for use on Linux even though it failed the DFSG, and eventually Free Sofware won.
<clivejo> bad connection in Munich?
<clivejo> clif3833
<yofel> clivejo: not bad connection, more like dinner and now we're running off in search for beer
<clivejo> oh nice
<clivejo> no frameworks tonight then :P
<valorie> oh good lord, I just tried the plasma-mediacenter we have in the archive to control our new smart TV
<valorie> we need to remove or update that piece of stuff
<valorie> horrible: it takes over the computer screen and there is no way to get out of it
<vpinon> hello, I'm trying to setup a PPA for Kdenlive daily builds
<vpinon> does anyone have advice/scripts to generate packages from git snapshots?
<vpinon> I guess at least Kubuntu-CI (Neon) people don't do everything by hand ;)
<vpinon> (and Neon doesn't fit our needs: testers only want Kdenlive update, nothing  else)
<valorie> vpinon: probably
<valorie> but most of our devels are in Munich, probably drunk on Munich beer by this timeofday
<valorie> please send an email to Kubuntu-devel ML
<clivejo> lucky sods
<valorie> you could have gone!
<valorie> shoulda
<valorie> coulda
<clivejo> I wouldnt been any use there
<valorie> sure you would
<valorie> learning is worthwhile
<vpinon> valorie: thanks, I'll post there (and wish them good time):)
<vpinon> bye for today
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-21
<clivejo> is soee in Munich?
<valorie> unsure
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee_ 
<lordievader> How are you today?
<soee_> lordievader: pretty good :) still no winter here :/
<soee_> you?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sgclark yofel hello
<shadeslayer> where's sitter ?
<yofel> moin ^^
<Riddell> oh hi shadeslayer, there you are :)
<soee_> :)
<yofel> haven't seen him yet..
<Riddell> did anyone see him back to his hotel?
<sgclark> morning
<soee_> xenial will ship 15.12 apps right ?
<yofel> I believe his friend went into the same direction
<shadeslayer> well, seeing how we abandoned him and his friend in the middle of the street ...
<lordievader> soee_: Doing good here :)
 * yofel blames the weather for tha
<shadeslayer> stupid spitting rain
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where be the agenda
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, do we have any DD's in the room?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> I need someone to do a binNMU of samba
<Riddell> next door
<Riddell> dunno, ask loudly :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> and where's jmux, I just realized I need to talk to him too 
<shadeslayer> xD
<soee> i'm testing 358 nvidia driver on wily and it works pretty good
<Riddell> sgclark: "Only the latest release forms a target for manual stable updates" https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies
<mamarley> soee: Are you using my staging PPA?
<soee> mamarley: graphics-drivers
<soee> but this version is a bit outdated
<soee> we have 358.09 and there is .16 i think already
<mamarley> I actually have 358.16 in staging.  I didn't want to copy it to the main PPA until ricotz has a look.
<soee> ahi see
<mamarley> I misread and thought you said 358.16 earlier, sorry.
<soee> i forgot to mention the .x version
<soee> mamarley: what is your staging ppa, maybe i could test it
<mamarley> soee: Technically you aren't supposed to use it, but ppa:mamarley:staging.
<soee> the most important part o .x16 is X.Org Server 1.18 support right but anyway it is not availabel in Wily ?
<mamarley> ppa:mamarley/staging
<mamarley> The packages should work with 1.18 whenever it is available, but I don't think it has been packaged yet.
<soee> is there some option on launchapd to track/observe soem ppas ?
<soee> reboot
<soee> mamarley: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/11/21/snapshot36.png works fine
<mamarley> Yay!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> on slack, there is new channel called hangouts where you can start new hangout by typing /hangout
<soee> and quickly invite other users from chan etc.
<Odur> mamarley: Why not make a package like " nvidia-graphics-drivers-latest" so you don't have to watch for new releases?
<Odur> Just like for the kernel
<clivejo> has anyone got the lastest KDE Connect installed? and is it eating SMS messages ?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I have kde connect installed, but my setup is merely for file transfer not messages
<clivejo> would you mind testing the SMS ?
<clivejo> and what version are you running
<yofel> sitter: https://notes.kde.org/p/pointless-munich-notes
<bshah> lol "pointless"
<mamarley> Odur: There are some issues with that and old cards that aren't supported in the latest releases.
<clivejo> maybe too much beer :P
<lordievader> Beer!
<BluesKaj> clivejo, after an upgrade on my pc. my phone can longer access via kdeconnect
<clivejo> BluesKaj: what versions?
<clivejo> I really like this new feature to be able to reply to SMS via the desktop, so Im keen to debug what the problem is
<clivejo> part of me thinks its a Samsung issue :/
<BluesKaj> having trouble pairing my alcatel phone, so I don't think it's a samsung problem
<clivejo> I mean the SMS eating problem
<BluesKaj> well i can't even get my phone to see my pc and vice versa 
<Riddell> yofel: ping
<clivejo> BluesKaj: are they both version 0.9?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, dunno 
<lordievader> 'apt-cache policy kdeconnect' will tell you, I suppose.
<clivejo> The android and desktop versions should match
<BluesKaj> using version 8 on the pc, dunno how to see the phone version
<BluesKaj> it was working perfectly untill the last upgrade, now kdeconnect seems useless on both devices
<clivejo> there is no version 8
<clivejo> its only at 0.9f at the minute
<BluesKaj> 0.8 then
<clivejo> what version is on your phone?
<BluesKaj> dunno , how do I find out ?
<clivejo> in the Play store, my apps
<clivejo> go to KDE Connect and look at its version
<BluesKaj>  i see apps , but no my apps
<clivejo> search for kde connect
<clivejo> down at the bottom should be the Version and Updated on
<BluesKaj> looks like 4.076
<clivejo> mine is currently 0.9e - 13 Nov 2015
<clivejo> and Im testing 0.9f+git20151119 on my desktop
<clivejo> I think thats the installs you are reading, 4,077 installs
<clivejo> do you see a read more button?
<BluesKaj> no it says over 50 thousand , there's also a 4.7 that comes up 
<clivejo> thats the rating?
<BluesKaj> no read more
<BluesKaj> nm , i don't have the patience for it right now..I have other things. if I need to transfer any pics I'll just connect the phone to my pc via usb if I can't get it to work 
<BluesKaj> if I can't get kdeconnect to work that is 
<Odur> mamarley: Ok, I see. To bad
<clivejo> hows the Munich meet up going?
<jmux> clivejo: well - we watched Dr. Who, and almost everyone left for ar bar just a few minutes ago
<clivejo> so plenty of work being done
<jmux> clivejo: during the day - sure. We start at 10am, so I guess it's fine to call it a day at 10pm
<clivejo> what was discussed today?
<clivejo> any developments?
<jmux> clivejo: No idea - I'm the cook, so until ~ 2 hours ago I was in the kitchen :-) But the sideboard is full of checked stuff, so for me it seems they were busy today...
<clivejo> what did you cook for them?!?
<ahoneybun> Has it been this quiet?
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> we need Lena Wagner to liven us all up a bit
<jmux> clivejo: https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2015/11/Munich - look for Food. Oday we had pumpkin for dinner and green cabbage for lunch
<ahoneybun> Right they are in munich
<clivejo> drinking beer
<ahoneybun> For sure 
<ahoneybun> I've been doing the same 
<jmux> Yup - beer is the first point on the list here :-)
<ahoneybun> Breakfast beer!
<jmux> And the 11th too
<clivejo> hi soee_
<soee_> hi clivejo
<clivejo> do you have an andriod phone?
<soee_> clivejo: yes, S3
<clivejo> running KDE Connect?
<soee_> yes
<clivejo> what versions?
<soee_> 0.8-0ubuntu5
<clivejo> would you mind doing a test?
<soee_> sure
<clivejo> just a warning, this may eat your SMS messages
<clivejo> are you on wily?
 * clivejo scratches head and wonders why xenial has been renamed senile on KCI
<soee_> clivejo: thats not good, i can't loose my sms
<clivejo> soee_: no problem
<clivejo> Im trying to debug what seems to be a new feature
<clivejo> being able to reply to SMS via your desktop
<clivejo> but on my Samsung S5, the messages seem to not be delivered into my messaging application, Im trying to figure out why this is
<clivejo> Im using Googles Messenger as my default SMS apps
<soee_> hmm is it known bug maybe ?
<clivejo> dunno, I posted a message to the KDE Connect ML
<clivejo> are you using Samsung Touch Wiz ROM?
<soee_> what is it ? :)
<clivejo> the default operating system, or do you play about with custom ROM's?
<soee_> deault one
<valorie> hmmm, I have 0.9e on my phone, but 0.8-0ubuntu5 on my computer
<valorie> I added the ppa; shouldn't it have upgraded?
<valorie> do I have to uninstall it and then reinstall?
<soee_> what apt-cache policy kdeconnect says ?
<valorie> kdeconnect:
<valorie>   Installed: 0.8-0ubuntu5
<valorie>   Candidate: 0.8-0ubuntu5
<valorie>   Version table:
<valorie>  *** 0.8-0ubuntu5 0
<valorie>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<valorie>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<valorie> but I added your ppa, and I don't see it in the sources when I update/upgrade
<valorie> full-upgrade
<valorie> err, clivejo's PPA
<valorie> otoh, they are connected
<valorie> I've not tried to reply to SMS though
<clivejo> valorie: on wily?
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> Im trying to install an old S2 here with CM12.1
<clivejo> do some tests
<valorie> I added your wily ppa on this box, xenial on my travel laptop
<clivejo> I might have deleted the xenial one
<valorie> my phone is stock htc one
<valorie> that's ok, I only use it for testing until I travel again
<valorie> why aren't you guys in Munich?
<valorie> although they are probably leaving at this point
 * clivejo shakes head at the pathetic excuse they call cell coverage
 * clivejo is trying to send a SMS to himself, but knowing O2 the message wont be deilvered for a few hours
<clivejo> Ill get it when Im sleeping
 * clivejo wonders if O2 is playing silly beggars again, or did KDE Connect eat the 3 SMS's he sent
 * clivejo gives up
<clivejo> valorie: I have been using the KCI build of kdeconnect
<clivejo> install it manually from here - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/8326156
<clivejo> losing my patiences with this, I think its time for bed!
<clivejo> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-22
<valorie> hmmm, I don't think I'm willing to add kci wily unstable to this box, even to test kdeconnect
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> !testers | Plasma 5.4.3 SRU Packages in staging-plasma for wily
<ubottu> Plasma 5.4.3 SRU Packages in staging-plasma for wily: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<shadeslayer> enotime
<shadeslayer> need to get sitter to finish the booze
<yofel> they have a lower version than the ones in backports, so if you have those installed you'll need a VM or so
<soee> it was alrady tested in wily
<yofel> right, so I really just want someone else to do a quick check that nothing's obviously wrong
<yofel> as the code was already tested
<yofel> then I can copy them to /ppa
<mparillo> yofel: on this HW I already have backports, but I just created a clean Wily 15.10 VM to generate a screenshot for Wikipedia. Will be back in 15 minutes or so
<yofel> mparillo: you might want to do the screenshots before the update
<yofel> 5.4.3 annoyingly messes with the branding
<yofel> (splash and lock screen background)
<mparillo> yofel: The screenshot is already posted. ahoneybun recommended the blank, default one, but at least we have one in the gallery.
<yofel> ok, great, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13443365/
<marco-parillo> yofel: sudo add-apt-repository staging-plasma ?
<yofel> marco-parillo: yes
<yofel> marco-parillo: wait, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<marco-parillo> 76 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<marco-parillo> Upgrades completed successfully and kinfocenter reports KDE Plasma Version 5.4.3.
<yofel> marco-parillo: thanks!
<yofel> moving then
<sitter> sgclark: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAML
<yofel> wgrant: could you please set the disk size to ~10G for kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing and kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing ? 
<sitter> Riddell: http://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13445096/
<clivejo> is there any way to move the trello bot to another channel, or to turn off notifications for it?
<yofel> clivejo: assuming you mean the CI, you don't want to know about breakage?
<yofel> and fixes?
<clivejo> no no, the trello alerts on Telegram
<yofel> (note: if stuff would get fixed, we would get less notifications :P)
<yofel> oh that
<yofel> talk to ahoneybun
 * yofel muted the telegram channel
<yofel> peace
<clivejo> I like to see what’s going on, but I don’t like it vibrating and popping up notifications every few minutes
<clivejo> you are using the old automation ?
<yofel> I prefer public channels, so I'm not really paying attention to telegram
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> how, why?
<yofel> well, I want to get wily done, then we can do a getting-things-done-freeze for a month or so to get our workflow in order
<clivejo> the ng tools not working?
<yofel> dunno, git-clone-all works after I did some patching, but that's all I used so far
<yofel> so, I kind of use both branches in parallel, depending on what I do
<clivejo> havent seen santa in a while :/
<yofel> me neither, but considering we already have a bunch of things, we can go from there and fix things up so they work
<yofel> although I again curse the complete lack of test coverage of the new code :/
<clivejo> is qa.kubuntu.co.uk working then?
<yofel> it should
<yofel> I did fix that to pull the automation relevant stuff from git
<clivejo> I see frameworks 5.15 there, but no status
<yofel> well, we have 5.15 in the archive, so the PPA is probably empty
<yofel> the cronjobs that create the pages run whether there's something to generate or not
<yofel> FYI: I only fixed the branch situation for plasma so far
<clivejo> so many saved lemmings!
<yofel> let me fix the rest (I got distracted by patching git-clone-all even more)
<clivejo> what are you working on?
<yofel> plasma 5.4.3 for xenial
<clivejo> would you mine talking it out, I mean what you are doing
<clivejo> mind
<clivejo> might learn something :/
<yofel> erm, let me try to remember what I did in between fixing random scripts, talking about CI branches with scarlett and harald and not getting distracted by harald being crazy
<clivejo> I see dependency wait on kwin-dev
<clivejo> is that part of the kwin package?
<yofel> so, I kind of did: "fix a bug in staging-upload, fix another bug in staging-upload, fix missing xenial-branches with bash scripting and git-clone-all, run staging-upload with --nopush and --paused, upload everything, pause automation, run bash scriptery to push branches, unpause automation, fix config for the status page"
<yofel> right, give launchpad some time, depwait is re-evaluated regularly
<marco-parillo> Just to feed my idle curiousity, why not go straight to https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4.95.php for Xenial? Does landing on 5.4.3 first reduce errors?
 * clivejo poked it :/
<yofel> marco-parillo: because I want to get .3 into wily, which requires xenial to have at least .3, and pushing .3 to xenial is a lot less work than pusing .95
<yofel> we'll probably skip .95 anyway
<yofel> other prioirties
<yofel> I'm typing to much
<marco-parillo> Get .3 into wily without a ppa, right?
<clivejo> yofel: why is xenial called senial on KCI?  
<yofel> right
<yofel> clivejo: erm, that somehow had to do with harald and booze and more pointless stuff
<clivejo> I see, the crazy stuff you mentioned
<yofel> $ ./git-clone-all -r applications -w restwork/
<yofel> Template url to clone: git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/%s/%s.git
<yofel> Summary:
<yofel> All packages were cloned succesfully
<yofel> yes, all 0 packages were cloned successfully. You are not being helpful you stupid code
<yofel> unless I broke it..
<clivejo> 0 is a number too ;)
<yofel> so I'm again at my point of missing test coverage
<yofel> AAAAARGH
<clivejo> hangover?
<yofel> no, the automation-ng has inconsistend os.getcwd() calls all over the place *-.-
<yofel> yields very deterministic random behavior
<yofel> uhm, riiiight... the new tools make too many assumtions...
<clivejo> Yippee
<yofel> ok, so again git-clone-all is unusable for me. Back to custom shell scripting
<clivejo> :(
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-171-ge1b6c06 * Harald Sitter:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> version bump to 5.5.0 for release
<pursuivant> also credit myself with being a top gardener
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e1b6c06df44d952ab57a68718d05cc065b9da0de
<soee> yofel: why do you build 5.4.3 for xenial ? :)
<yofel> because it's something I need to get .3 into wily
<soee> should focus here (xenial) be on 5.5 ?
<soee> oh so it is required step ?
<yofel> well, probably. But we have other stuff, so we'll probably not look at 5.5 soon
<sitter> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/muon-5.5.0.tar.xz
<yofel> soee: for the SRU, I need to have a higher version already in dev, so pushing .3 to willy while xenial has .2 isn't allowed
<clivejo> yofel: looks like plasma is all green now
<yofel> well, almost
<clivejo> plasma-desktop will go green, just needs to publish
<clivejo> can I test these?
<yofel> well go ahead, but I'll throw them into the archive anyway
<clivejo> on xenial or wily?
<yofel> xenial
<clivejo> anyone know why when I click on the task-bar to switch windows, do I pick up a short-cut?  Especially with dolphin it seems 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> allee_, yofel: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.kde.talk/1221
<sitter> allee_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<clivejo> yofel sitter are you still in Munich?
<sitter> clivejo: singing with Riddell right now
<sitter> clivejo: you are supposed to come to fosdem I hear
<clivejo> singing what?!?
<clivejo> sitter: is senile the KDE codename for xenial?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, no , it's the same meaning as genial, I think
<clivejo> just wondering why its senile on the KCI 
<clivejo> sitter: I dont even know what fosdem is
<sitter> senile is senile
<sitter> also, google fosdem
<sitter> biggest free software conference in the world Riddell says
<clivejo> why would I want to go there?!?
<clivejo> has Riddell lost the ability to type?
<Riddell> what what?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> what are you singing?
<Riddell> the KDE musical!
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> is yofel and sgclark taking part?
<Riddell> yofel left alas
<Riddell> sgclark is being a diva as usual
<sgclark> lo wut!?!
<sgclark> lol
<BluesKaj> clivejo, my kdeconnect phone version is 0.9e , but the latest for my pc is the 0.8 on this ppa..is the 0.9e version available for my pc anywhere else?
<BluesKaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~vikoadi/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/
<Riddell> alleehol: http://whirlpoolcinema.com/idee/  it's got to be done
<lordievader> sitter, clivejo: Do I hear a FOSDEM meet up?
<sitter> yes
<sitter> Riddell organized a partee
<sitter> with pizza
<sitter> and booze
<sitter> and whisky
<sitter> and wine
<Riddell> lordievader: https://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2016
<lordievader> I'm not sure if I will be albe to help out this year. I was planning on visiting more talks.
<lordievader> able*
<yofel> home sweet home
<clivejo> you missed the musical yofel?
<yofel> looks like it :(
<clivejo> thats a shame
<clivejo> senile still has a lot of broken packages :(
<clivejo> OMG an email from the IRS, I have back taxes
<BluesKaj> usually tax revenue depts will send a letter by post/mail, not email , at least that's how it's done in Canada...however I dd receive a confirmation by email after filing my tax return online 
<BluesKaj> clivejo, did you see my post about kdeconnect versions for the pc?
<clivejo> I just read it
<clivejo> Im not sure what happened with my device, I cant replicate it
<BluesKaj> anyway that ppa doesn't have the latest 0.9e version for the desktop pc, so my kdeconnect is broken 
<clivejo> have you tried the one in my PPA?
<BluesKaj> didn't know you had a ppa
<clivejo> what version of kubuntu you have?
<BluesKaj> 16.04 and 14.04
<BluesKaj> dual boot , no VMs here
<clivejo> can we test your xenial one?
<BluesKaj> ok i'm on it 
<clivejo> lets grab the lastest, just a sec
<clivejo> amd64?
<BluesKaj> yep\
<clivejo> can you installl this package - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/8320830/+files/kdeconnect-plasma_0.9%2Bgit20151119.2207%2B16.04-0_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> the deb installer it doesn't respond
<clivejo> error message?
<BluesKaj> letme check the logs
<BluesKaj> clivejo, the deb installer worked after I purged the old version, but the devices still don't see each other
<clivejo> are they on the same network?
<BluesKaj> yes
<clivejo> have you tried removed them and refreshing?
<BluesKaj> yes, no reognititon
<clivejo> can you load the app on your phone and try it both ways?
<BluesKaj> yes,already did that
<clivejo> and you are sure you are on WiFi via your phone, not mobile data?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes, my data options are turned off, this phone is pay as we go , so I don't surf the net thru the cell network. It's quite expensive to do that here.
<clivejo> then I dont know, have you a firewall on xenial?
<BluesKaj> just the normal default ufw
<BluesKaj> clivejo, let me switch to 14.04 to check if it works
<BluesKaj> clivejo, ok I managed to get Xenial connected after disabling the ufw, however that converns me a little altho I've never had a breach of any kind 
<BluesKaj> not real big on iptables rules ... suppose I should do soemresearch on it
<BluesKaj> anyway other stuff to do now ...laters
<wgrant> yofel: Done.
<valorie> thanks, wgrant
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #274: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/274/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: merge failure ^^
<acheronuk> if you have time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm afk but I'll Linode it up boii
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What package?
<acheronuk> kactivitymanagerd
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<acheronuk> TY simon :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Np Rik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #733: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #718: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/718/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should be good now acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #275: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/48/
<valorie> is that ^^^ what Clive was referring to?
<acheronuk> valorie: no, that is a different issue
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #33: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #64: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #69: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #61: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #277: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #284: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #278: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #62: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #285: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #250: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #114: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/39/
<tsimonq2> Anything ark related in KCI right now is my fault. Hai. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/39/
<tsimonq2> I just synced with my fix in Zesty archive.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #331: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #243: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #332: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #244: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #258: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #7: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #8: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #333: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #245: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #7: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #18: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #7: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #25: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #8: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #13: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #14: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/14/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Morning :)
<ahoneybun> o/ acheronuk
<santa_> hi everyone
<acheronuk> Hi ahoneybun & santa_ 
<santa_> acheronuk: sorry for the weekend silence, I just needed a short rest to get fresh energy
<acheronuk> santa_: not a problem :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #14: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #10: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/15/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #35: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #71: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #66: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/66/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk if you want to make a testing card for xenial, yakkety you can add me to it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/12/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #9: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/9/
<wxl> acheronuk: thx. not totally in a rush about a kubuntu email addy. even as a lubuntu guy, i prefer to use ubuntu.com since it refers to the entire project (or i think it does)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #9: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #9: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/9/
<acheronuk> wxl: tsimonq2 gave me the impression you were keen to have it, or I wouldn't have mentioned it
 * acheronuk kicks tsimonq2 
<wxl> acheronuk: well it's not like i'm against it :)
<acheronuk> wxl: well, no, but I think Simon must have been projecting his "I want it now!" impatience :P
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah well that's a common afflicting for him. at times, it's a good quality. at other times..
<acheronuk> indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/15/
<wxl> valorie: re: plan, i can provide a schedule for testing in the near future, but as i said, we're still a ways out. have you and/or the council had any luck finding me an experienced release manager with whom i can discuss the specific nuances of release management as it relates to kubuntu?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/14/
<wxl> oh
<wxl> debian just finished their 5.7.1 transition
<acheronuk> :)
<wxl> 3 days ago was the most recent commit to the upstream repo
<wxl> yeesh
<wxl> however that commit officially got the tag 5.7.1
<wxl> uh
<wxl> oh
<wxl> it's officially packaged now
<wxl> oh no
<wxl> test packages
<wxl> sorry trying to get a handle on this whole qt thing
<wxl> i really don't understand why debian chose to transition to 5.7.1 before release. i see no discussion about it anywhere.
<wxl> regardless, the qt release plan is detailed here https://wiki.qt.io/Qt_5.7_Release
 * mitya57 copies myself from #debian-qt-kde
<mitya57> wxl, it happened because Nov 5th was the transition freeze. The snapshot is ABI compatible with 5.7.1 final, so when 5.7.1 final is released, we will upload it to sid.
<wxl> ah sorry i missed that mitya57 
<blaze> yeah, stretch can't be stretched anymore
<wxl> from what i gather, 5.7.1 should be officially released before the next release meeting on the 29th. 
<wxl> it sounds like it shouldn't really have much of an impact on the final packages in sid
<wxl> meanwhile zesty is still on 5.6.1 :/
<acheronuk> trello card for Xenial and Yakkety backports testing https://trello.com/c/AfCEmFoj/236-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-testing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeeeeee
<mitya57> wxl, Zesty probably won't get 5.7 until January, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1640290/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640290 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Update Qt to 5.7" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<wxl> mitya57: that's exactly what i was looking for. thanks!
<wxl> 16.04.2 is officially set for release 19 january
<mitya57> How is that related?
<wxl> it's not :)
<blaze> well, I don't think 5.7 is that important as far it does not include qtwebengine
<mamarley> It does have plenty of other fixes and improvements though.
<blaze> bigger changes are coming with 5.8
<blaze> 5.7 does have new widgets and nice shiny onscreen keyboard
<blaze> I have an issue with apparmor and akonadi's mysql :\
<blaze> too many issues for my single head, gtg
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding Kirigami (you mentioned this here and Clive mentioned it @ kubuntu-devel ML)
<santa_> what we have in zesty is a sync from the debian archive:
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kirigami
<wxl> acheronuk: sil2100 is willing to help with sponsoring uploads tomorrow morning UTC. haven't found anyone ready to go yet today.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I added a few check items on that trello card
<ahoneybun> maybe we can use Google Forms to copy that for tests to fill out
<santa_> acheronuk: and this is what we have in the our git: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami/+ref/kubuntu_zesty_archive
<santa_> what I did there was a plain 'git merge' from the debian branch
<santa_> so we have in our ppas a kirigami version 1.1.0-1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2  for yakkety
<santa_> and version 1.1.0-1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2  for xenial
<santa_> the reason why I handled it like this is that if we would be uploading what we have in the staging ppas to the archive (for -backports) is that we would be doing a debian archive sync of kirigami (I have the impression this can be done for backports)
<santa_> rather than a normal source build + upload from our git
<santa_> acheronuk: any comment, alternative or suggestion about this?
<acheronuk> if are allowed to request sync for backports rather than provide via the ppas, then yes that makes sense. ATM kirigami affects only us after all, so the sync would not impact any other project?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: thx :)
<santa_> acheronuk: I don't think it would impact any other project because there isn't any kirigami version in yakkety or xenial, so we would be the first ones depending on this package
 * acheronuk keeps getting kirigami and purpose mixed up
<acheronuk> santa_: true
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> How did you find someone, wxl?  :O
<acheronuk> santa_: you still have to take a look at libqalculate issue?
<acheronuk> right. gotta go. back in a couple hrs I expect
<santa_> acheronuk: I discussed that with someone from the release team, will post a link to the conversation as soon as I find it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
<wxl> .jd
<wxl> argh
<wxl> tsimonq2: you mean how did i find an uploader?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah wxl
<wxl> tsimonq2: #ubuntu-motu
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yayyyyy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters build #82: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #108: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #7: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/7/
 * wxl 's tummy is full of pozole
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #252: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #25: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #116: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/116/
<valorie> weeee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #6: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/6/
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Hai.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<wxl> yeah yeah
<tsimonq2> Can we meet on BBB?
<wxl> must we? with work it's a little difficult
<tsimonq2> Fine fine
<tsimonq2> Once acheronuk comes around, we'll have enough of the development team around to meet.
<tsimonq2> Santa doesn't seem to be on IRC...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #13: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/13/
<tsimonq2> wxl: In the meantime, want to help me fix KCI things? :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm here to help, sure
 * tsimonq2 finds something
<wxl> tsimonq2: you saw the earlier discussion about 5.7.1?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #14: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/14/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes, leí.
<wxl> tsimonq2: so you get there's nothing we can do to further propel either 5.7.1 to be released or for it to show up in ubuntu. that is, unless, we want to deal with 5.7.1 in ubuntu ourselves 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, so it's released?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/15/
 * mamarley just made a PPA that allows for the installation of the Qt 5.7.1 snapshot with the latest Kubuntu staging stuff on Zesty, just for the heck of it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/15/
<valorie> mamarley: awesome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
<mamarley> valorie: It is really just four packages, two I swiped from Debian and the other two are just recompiles from the Ubuntu archive or the KF5 staging PPA.
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/1985/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-1985-compat/+packages
<mamarley> Seems to work fine so far.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #152: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #225: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/17/
<wxl> tsimonq2: no, it's not released. they "hope" to have it done this week but their schedule doesn't require it to be released at any more specifc time than "november"
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, cool. :)
<tsimonq2> 04:45:12 PM < Riddell> stable is now 16.12 branch
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, wxl: ^^^^^^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/19/
<santa_> tsimonq2: I was here, just with the wrong nickname
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/14/
<tsimonq2> santa_: ohaider :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
<santa_> tsimonq2: btw I'm about to change the maint trailers of all plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/11/
<tsimonq2> santa_: uwotm8?
<santa_> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/18/
<tsimonq2> santa_: u wot m8?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Please speak English Simon
<santa_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=U%20Wot%20M8
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I am.
<santa_> allright :)
<santa_> tsimonq2: I'm saying that I'm going to put your name in the plasma changelog trailers, because you did the staging
<mterry> tsimonq2: hey...  so I screwed up.  I'm not familiar enough with KDE and when trying to update my kmahjongg zesty/yakkety branches, I accidentally pushed to master.  :(  But I'm not confident enough in my git-foo that I know the best way to fix that without screwing others up
<santa_> that's something that we discussed previously
<tsimonq2> santa_: I got this. I know *exactly* what he's talking about.
<tsimonq2> mterry: Hello. :)
<tsimonq2> mterry: Where did you push?
<tsimonq2> We can fix, I promise. :P
<mterry> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmahjongg/+ref/master
<mterry> So used to bzr, no muscle memory for git
<tsimonq2> mterry: What is the *exact* terminal output when you pushed?
<tsimonq2> I'm the other way. :P
<mterry> tsimonq2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23513837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/12/
<tsimonq2> mterry: So because I want to show you what I'm doing to strengthen your Git-fu as well, line 27 and 28 in your pastebin are important.
<tsimonq2> To git+ssh://mterry@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmahjongg ee419f6..e3c45d2  master -> master
<tsimonq2> So it shows where you are pushing. "ee419f6..e3c45d2" means that before you pushed, it was at commit ee419f6 and you made it fast forward to e3c45d2 on the master branch.
<tsimonq2> mterry: All I did was this.
<tsimonq2> git reset --hard ee419f6
<tsimonq2> git push -f origin master
<tsimonq2> All fixed. :)
<mterry> tsimonq2: ok thanks.  Should I be doing my changes on the respective branches of my checkout, rather than master, then proposing master->zesty?
<tsimonq2> mterry: Yeah, git checkout them. :)
<mterry> tsimonq2: hmm, I have to sign off very soon and I don't want to do this in a rush again, so will propose nice new MPs in the morning  :)
<tsimonq2> mterry: So it looks good, if you have push access, as long as you remove the merge markers and follow my instructions for the changelog, feel free to push. :)
<tsimonq2> mterry: Alright, if you want to do MPs, fair enough. ;)
<tsimonq2> mterry: Have a nice evening. :)
<mterry> cheers!
<valorie> hi folks, we should fix this before the next 16.04 point release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1643715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643715 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon package not installed by default" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> Consider it looked at. :)
<valorie> thank you, and thanks to sporkwitch who reported it, in spite of ubuntu-bug dying on him
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #149: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #89: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #13: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #13: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #14: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/14/
<wxl> acheronuk: ping me when you're active please
<valorie> and wth does apport-kde die randomly
<valorie> I hate heisenbugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #150: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #90: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #14: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/38/
<acheronuk> wxl: yes?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmahjongg build #141: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmahjongg build #142: FIXED in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #734: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #719: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/719/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #30: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #78: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #30: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #279: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #31: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #77: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #32: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #33: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #63: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #286: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #79: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/79/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, wxl, santa_: We need to find a time to get things in Backports Landing and discuss.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Doodle?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or you guys have a time in mind?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Working tomorrow and Wednesday after school but Thursday I have no school or work
<wxl> crap.
<wxl> how much you got left in you today, acheronuk ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It SHOULD have been tonight...
<wxl> well it would have been if acheronuk would have responded earlier and then i wouldn't have got involved in other stuff XD
<wxl> so you can blame us tsimonq2 
<acheronuk> wxl: nearly 1am here, so I'm zzzzzzzzzzz very shortly
<ahoneybun> sleep acheronuk
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you know enough that we can do some work without acheronuk ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well if we wanted to make decisions without them...
<wxl> sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Le sigh
<wxl> acheronuk: what do you think? tsimonq2 and i try to forge ahead without ya'll or wait until he has less time? i do have a potential sponsor for the morning your time
<acheronuk> forge ahead on what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Making sure things are ready to upload
<wxl> acheronuk: ^^
<wxl> if i understood tsimonq2, namely focus on plasma, frameworks, so we can eventually update the backports
<acheronuk> do you know what needs sorting?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #78: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/78/
<acheronuk> are you talking archive or backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Archive then Backports
<ahoneybun> well we could do backports first since it does not need uploading
<wxl> ahoneybun: that's what i said, but tsimonq2 said the process has always been to get it in archive first
<wxl> ahoneybun: and sil2100 did say he would be willing to help with uploads tomorrow morning utc time
<ahoneybun> well we've never been shorthanded on upload powers before
<wxl> right
<wxl> we'll get there
<ahoneybun> we will 
 * wxl pokes acheronuk (jokingly. kind of..) XD
<acheronuk> santa was looking at an issue the archive upload will have with libqalculate deps? has he sorted that?
<ahoneybun> but I think if we can get some new toys to Xenial people will be happier
<wxl> santa_: do you know of what acheronuk speaks of above re: libqalculate deps?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes that's been upgraded to almost Super Urgent status.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's at Urgent now.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Plus wxl I know you hate Linux Mint but everything we upload to Backports for Xenial goes there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's enabled by default in the KDE edition
<wxl> tsimonq2: does that mean "yes, that is sorted" or "no, but it will be" or something else?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk said that people are getting unhappy with old KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm? I'm talking about age of software in Backports
<wxl> i really think that someone should make pronouns illegal in irc
<ahoneybun> well 5.6 is not amazing for dual monitors
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And so much more
<wxl>  /kick * tsimonq2 
<wxl> ooops :)
<ahoneybun> anyway, if we can do some archive stuff tomorrow we should but after that backports as we can work on that anytime for yakkety at lease
<ahoneybun> *least 
<ahoneybun> since it needs a new Qt in Xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Of course
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #64: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #287: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/287/
<acheronuk> I think I would be happier having a talk with santa to check the status on the deps and autotests before anyone thinks of pulling the trigger on archive uploads
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #280: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/129/
<wxl> ok
<acheronuk> I kept missing people today
<acheronuk> sadly
<wxl> in that case i think we'll need to make a Doodle for our next sprint
<wxl> based on that, i'll see what i can do for finding us an uploader
<wxl> bringing this all up in an email to the list might do better in potentially getting us other help, too
<acheronuk> yes
<wxl> so since tsimonq2 wants something to do, now he has an assignment :)
<acheronuk> I've tested backports in VMs on YY and XX and mint, so they should be fairly ok to go in landing 
<acheronuk> plasma-discover on XX is the only issue, as that requires backport of appstrean, packagekit and aptdaemon to go with it
<acheronuk> and that makes me a bit nervous, and will need testing....
 * wxl nods
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/17/
<acheronuk> maybe give clem from mint a heads up as well. they may want to help test when we get stuff in landing
<acheronuk> hehe. with PIM on KCI, that gives a fair bit to do tomorrow!
<acheronuk> maybe we can get together afternoon your time = evening my time and settle some of that?
<acheronuk> but for now, it's night night I think....
 * acheronuk goes ZZZZZzzzzz.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/111/
<ahoneybun> yay ovidiu-florin got his package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #32: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #32: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #29: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/326/
<tsimonq2> Bug triage time!
<tsimonq2> Marking bug 1640450 as invalid, encouraging the reporter to reopen if that's not what they were getting at.
 * DarinMiller grabs can of RAID
<ubottu> bug 1640450 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Missing debug symbols package for plasma-workspace" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640450
<valorie> tsimonq2: but when there is a crash, the debug packages are not found
<valorie> so indeed they Are Missing
<valorie> not that plasma crashes for me
<tsimonq2> Bug 1629543 looks awfully familiar to a bug I've seen before, I replied asking for more information.
<ubottu> bug 1629543 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE does not start when using lightdm" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629543
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lightdm has an issues with KDE
<tsimonq2> I'm subscribing to all the bug reports I touch, just in case I make a mistake and someone points it out or responds regardless. :)
<tsimonq2> @ahoneybun: Is there an existing bug report already? If not, could you please respond to that one?
<tsimonq2> valorie: So then how do you suggest that is solved?
<ahoneybun> I've mostly heard issues tbh
<valorie> I haven't a clue, but that has hit me over and over
<ahoneybun> it's more of a user issue since when installing KDE with Unity or Unity with KDE
<valorie> somehow we need to get our debug packages found by dr konqui
<ahoneybun> you have to select which one to use
<valorie> no
<valorie> I've never done that
<valorie> konversation keeps crashing on me if I close it (which is weird) -- but no debug packages are found
<tsimonq2> Please nobody touch anything related to bug 1598871, it's Lubuntu Next related and that's a direct issue with something I did.
<ubottu> bug 1598871 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "package plasma-workspace (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: a(z) „/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop” felülírási kísérlete, amely a(z) lubuntu-extra-sessions 0.46 csomagban is szerepel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598871
<valorie> next time it happens I'll try to file a bug
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: http://support.system76.com/articles/desktop-environment/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Please respond to the bug report appropriately then.
<ahoneybun> I have no input about that
<tsimonq2> Ninja eyes on bug 1636869?
<ubottu> bug 1636869 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasmashell polling on zero timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636869
<tsimonq2> valorie: You know off hand what version of Frameworks we shipped in Xenial?
<valorie> no
<tsimonq2> Ok, thanks anyways.
<ahoneybun> 5.20? I think
<valorie> maybe our release announcement says
<tsimonq2> No, 5.18.
<tsimonq2> Eek!
<ahoneybun> frameworkintegration	5.18.0-0ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> yep
<tsimonq2> Bug 1589230
<ubottu> bug 1589230 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Continuous crash if mouse repeatedly hovers tas k manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589230
<ahoneybun> that other user has 1 cpu
<ahoneybun> so kinda tough for that thing to handle Plasma
<tsimonq2> Too bad, there is absolutely no reason whatsoever we shouldn't fix it.
<valorie> my little old travel laptop with an Atom was fine with 16.04
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357895
<ubottu> KDE bug 357895 in tooltips "Regression: KDE Plasma with KF 5.18 crash, if mouse repeatedly hovers over TaskManager" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: ^
<tsimonq2> Yuuuuuuuuup
<tsimonq2> All I have to do is backport it then I think.
<tsimonq2> Am I wrong?
<tsimonq2> valorie: So my question then is, why in the hell did we not notice this before?!? Jeeeeeez...
<tsimonq2> Harumph :/
<ahoneybun> mm cuz there are a lot of bugs and little people?
<valorie> notice what in particular?
<tsimonq2> Probably ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> valorie: The bug above. :)
<valorie> I've been trying to reproduce it, without success
<ahoneybun> I don't get bug reports soo
<tsimonq2> valorie: So with a *fresh* Kubuntu 16.04 install? No point releases no updates? Then you tried again after doing all the updates and rebooting?
<valorie> that says plasma 5.18 -- that is not a fresh install
<tsimonq2> If it was clear enough to get fixed, it's clear enough to reproduce. ™
<tsimonq2> Plasma or Frameworks?
<tsimonq2> Because Frameworks makes total sense.
<tsimonq2> If you don't have the time to reproduce it, I'll happily do it. ;)
<tsimonq2> valorie: ^
<valorie> I don't, if it isn't this box
<valorie> which it seems it is not
<valorie> also it seems to be a Plasma bug, not ours
<ahoneybun> I have a VM with no Backports
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: And Kubuntu 16.04? A fresh install with no point releases?
<ahoneybun> well no
<ahoneybun> 16.04.1 is on the servers so I grabbed that
<ahoneybun> well if it is the 16.04.0 install then they should just update to the .1 releaes then
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Well if it's that simple we should note as such.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please help triage bug 1589230 when you have a minute.
<ubottu> bug 1589230 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "Continuous crash if mouse repeatedly hovers task manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589230
<tsimonq2> He's been doing this for longer than I have, he knows Absolutely All The Steps™. :P
<tsimonq2> Moving on...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/25/
<ahoneybun> mm Akonadi crashed on startup
<tsimonq2> Can someone with more than one monitor please confirm (or disprove) bug 1575653 and see if they can hunt down an appropriate bug in the KDE bug tracker? Where there's a bug in software this old, there should be a fix.
<ubottu> bug 1575653 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasma 5.5.5 breaks on multi-monitor when the displays go into standby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575653
<valorie> tsimonq2: as far as I know, that's only fixed with the latest Qt
<valorie> multi-monitor has been broken for almost a year because of that Qt regression
<ahoneybun> well I can tell you 5.7 and up it work fine
<ahoneybun> *works
<ahoneybun> I can't use KMail to setup opengpg for LP...
<tsimonq2> valorie: Link to the Qt bug?
<tsimonq2> Looks like with bug 1585465, they used the KCI Unstable PPA... >__<
<ubottu> bug 1585465 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasmashell crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585465
<tsimonq2> Marked as Incomplete for now.
<tsimonq2> Could somebody please reproduce bug 1580767?
<ubottu> bug 1580767 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasma panel displays closed window borders badly in Breeze theme at certain heights" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580767
<valorie> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/07/multi-screen-woes-in-plasma-5-7/ and other stuff too
<valorie> I'll look for a Qt br
<tsimonq2> Then if you upgrade to Kubuntu 16.10, does it still have those issues?
<ahoneybun> wow from 9.04?
<tsimonq2> I can find a fix if it's an issue in Kubuntu 16.04 but not 16.10.
<tsimonq2> Yeah. :)
<ahoneybun> that would be a major issue
<ahoneybun> moving from anything KDE 4 to Plasma 5 is bumpy
<valorie> it has been a major issue for ~one year
<ahoneybun> well time to go to bed
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: But I mean if we can try to reproduce, it's worth the effort, right?
<tsimonq2> If we can't, then we can't. Ask for more clarification.
<ahoneybun> I don't think so tbh
<tsimonq2> Ok, wot? Bug 1581213
<ubottu> bug 1581213 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "xembedsniproxy fails bad with java apps (jitsi)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581213
<ahoneybun> ohhh that
<tsimonq2> *I* am even unsure what OP is talking about.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Yes? :)
<ahoneybun> system tray icons
<tsimonq2> Yes, those little things. What about it? :)
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367627
<valorie> xembed etc is so that various non-KDE apps will have icons
<ubottu> KDE bug 367627 in System Tray "Missing systray icon from application" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tsimonq2> Bah
<tsimonq2> If I whip up a package, can somebody test? It would revert That One Commit he's talking about.
<tsimonq2> 749f60b89f4a166833fb64a5b593a801f63f9615
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #116: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #109: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #116: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #118: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #172: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/172/
<valorie> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-20451?jql=text%20~%20%22multi-screen%22 gives 37 results
<valorie> don't have time to match them up to that LP br
<tsimonq2> Ok fair enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #119: FIXED in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #117: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #110: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #117: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #123: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #173: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/173/
<tsimonq2> Ok nini o/
<DarinMiller> gn o/ tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #240: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #172: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #241: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #189: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #4: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #173: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #103: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #165: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #58: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #171: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #51: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #26: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #171: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #171: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #141: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #225: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #190: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #104: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #166: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #55: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #172: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #52: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #172: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #172: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #41: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #142: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #27: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #41: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #42: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #28: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #17: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #17: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #15: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #80: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #40: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #20: ABORTED in 9 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #80: ABORTED in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #81: ABORTED in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #242: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #6: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #174: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #57: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #52: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #81: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #21: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #82: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #58: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #32: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #24: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/24/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #25: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/25/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #26: ABORTED in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #27: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 8.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #29: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/29/
<santa_> morning
<santa_> wxl, acheronuk: fyi I'm working on syncing some packages with the archive
<santa_> specifically plasma-discover, plasma-desktop and plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> ok. I knew they had some changes, and just saw your new checking script, so "good stuff" :)
<santa_> ok, so
<santa_> plasma-discover -> updated in git and ppas (let's hope I didn't broke it)
<santa_> plasma-desktop -> nevermind is just a no-change rebuild https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai guys
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/63/
<santa_> plasma-workspace -> same as -desktop, just no-change rebuilds https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/52/
<acheronuk> Grr. I need to get that appstream backport into the Xenial staging and KCI ppas for plasma-discover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #34: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/34/
<santa_> acheronuk: I would say go ahead to the upload to the appstream backport to staging
<santa_> if anything we can allways fix later
<acheronuk> I will shortly then....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #34: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmahjongg build #143: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmahjongg build #144: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/144/
 * santa_ checked frameworks against the archive, everything seems in sync
<acheronuk> :)
<santa_> acheronuk: ah, I almost forget about this https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/18/%23ubuntu-release.html#t14:31
<santa_> that's the chat I had about qalculate with the release team
<santa_> so tl;dr we need a fixed qalculate package in order to not get our dist-upgrades broken
<santa_> so whoever uploads plasma 5.8.3 must upload a fixed qalculate to zesty
<santa_> I will take care of advocating our fix, or asking for a better alternative to our sponsor
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #55: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/53/
 * acheronuk waits for soee 
<acheronuk> tick tock
<acheronuk> oh well... -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.4.php
<mamarley> So does that mean you will go ahead and stage 5.8.4 and work on getting that uploaded instead?
<santa_> that's worth a think
<mamarley> I think FW 5.28 is also out.
 * acheronuk goes to look at the plasma schedule
<santa_> I would suggest to wait a couple of days to move our stuff to -landing and then move on to the new versions
<santa_> acheronuk: do we have anything pending to do that?
<santa_> to move stuff to backports -landing
<acheronuk> plasma 5.8.5 is due 27th December, so a fair gap now. I am tempted with 5.8.4....
<mamarley> +1
<acheronuk> santa_: let me think. as long as -landing gets some decent testing, I don't think I can see an issue with moving current stuff there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/56/
<acheronuk> I wonder if -landing has enough ppa space to get plasma, FW and apps for Xenial, plus plasma and FW for yakkety in?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/54/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We need to ping Clem from Linux Mint then to help us test once we move things to Backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I am on the Mint -dev channel
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You tell him?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll join there on IRC later
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So Plasma 5.8.4 was released...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not yet. as I didn't want to say we are going to be doing x, y & z, and then it not happen!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Argh :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yep :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So as soon as we Backport and get things in the archive we'll have to do it all over. Jeeeeeez
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Err.... that is pretty normal with KDE's release schedules
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> always running to catch up
<soee_> acheronuk: sorry missed that, I've been at the doctor :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/13/
<wxl> didnt' see any email last night? have we figured out a plan?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/14/
<wxl> !info plasma-workspace xenial-updates
<ubottu> 'xenial-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-b
<wxl> !info plasma-workspace xenial-backports
<ubottu> Package plasma-workspace does not exist in xenial-backports
<wxl> !info plasma-workspace xenial
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 7154 kB, installed size 33045 kB
<wxl> !info plasma-workspace zesty
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 6745 kB, installed size 32611 kB
<wxl> !info plasma-workspace yakkety
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6745 kB, installed size 32611 kB
<wxl> i see
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1589230 needs testing. from what i can tell from the upstream bug, the problem is in 5.5.3 which is < 5.5.5.2. worse yet, it will be difficult to make an SRU out of this without forcing LTS users to use 5.7.5. not sure of what potential for problems there is with that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589230 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "Continuous crash if mouse repeatedly hovers task manager" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> what's the login for the kubuntu live cd?
<wxl> i figured (k)ubuntu/(k)ubuntu, but neither work
<marco-parillo> I use kubuntu and hit enter for the password
<wxl> that did it
<wxl> thx marco-parillo :)
<marco-parillo> Note in some ISOs there was a problem that the Plasma screen lock engaged during installation.
<wxl> o
<wxl> oops
<wxl> trying to use 16.04.1 in xenial
<wxl> except failed to load vboxvideo
<wxl> ugh
<marco-parillo> I wonder if that is related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> oh weird
<wxl> i switched from tty back to the gui and everything's normal
<wxl> i'm running this on just a wee bit of ram so that might have been the issue
<wxl> well, in the sense that the issue is impatience XD
<wxl> marco-parillo: that's bug is on the final release? cuz that sucks, especially as it seems to affect real hardware, too.
<wxl> must be specific to particular hardware, i'd imagine, otherwise we'd hear more complaining
<marco-parillo> For me it is only in VMware and Virtual Box guests. It worked fine on real HW.
<wxl> well others complained about real hardware
<wxl> could https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561051 be related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561051 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images" [Critical,Fix released]
<wxl> unfortunately yofel wasn't very explicit in that report so it's hard to say
<marco-parillo> Right. I guess it is tough to debug when it 'works for me'
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> and that bug seems to have been "fixed" before the release if i'm looking at the dates right
<wxl> holy confusion
<wxl> hardware on your bug is TravelMate 290 Hardware
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #15: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #14: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #16: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #15: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #14: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #19: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/19/
<ahoneybun> mm so Plasma 5.8.4 has a few Multimonitor fixes
 * ahoneybun donates to KDE e.V
<ahoneybun> https://www.kde.org/fundraisers/yearend2016/#donorlist
<ahoneybun> \o/
 * ahoneybun wants to throw more...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #260: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #16: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #17: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #23: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #16: FAILURE in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #16: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #16: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #18: FAILURE in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/18/
<blaze> plasma is still the worst at multiple monitor support
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #24: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #17: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/17/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I find that its getting better
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #15: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #176: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #146: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #20: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #15: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #16: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #17: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #15: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #18: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #151: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #91: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #17: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #30: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #19: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #30: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #32: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/35/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: take care on epochs https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/blogilo/commit/?id=63635ecec71637c82d5e71a870b6ef18d4c2d8b0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/41/
<wxl> acheronuk: i saw epochs mentioned in clive's email and not sure i grok it.
<wxl> especially when i look at his particular area of concern: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=5bbb53e6524f702ae324cc9da6e69270e719379f
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/9/
<wxl> assumedly in 4:16.11.80-0ubuntu1, 4 is the epoch, 0ubuntu1 is the DEB_VERSION while 16.11.80 is the UPSTREAM_REVISION
<wxl> still i'm not sure i understand the concept of epoch
<acheronuk> well, plasma-discover was a new package a while back, so it had no epoch. but those transitional packages on muon-discover/notifier/updater need to replace the muon ones that did have an epoch
<wxl> yes yes but what's an epoch? :)
<acheronuk> so as they don't get one from the package version in the changelog, those overrides do the job
<acheronuk> oh. right
<acheronuk> wxl: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<wxl> acheronuk: thanks for the reminder to read that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
<acheronuk> but basically, a package with a higher epoch will superseded one with a lower epoch, no matter the rest of the version string
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
<valorie> as it was explained to me, it is a way to fix up bad versioning mistakes
<valorie> but it has a cost, since it must then always be carried forward
<acheronuk> yep, and to be avoided if at all possible. but #### happens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/10/
<wxl> thx for the explanation
<wxl> i actually encountered this before and understood the logic but at that time no one called it by its proper name
<valorie> 'cuz it's epic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/10/
<acheronuk> in this case, as the epoch from the previous version of the package got forgotten, I could not easily install the KCI version of blogilo in my VM. as dpkg saw it as a lower version than the one in the archive that had a 4: epoch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/10/
<wxl> right right
<acheronuk> wxl: ah. missed the comment above, so basically you knew but not that it was called that. ok. :)
<wxl> right :)
<wxl> admittedly it's a fairly rare case that needs it
<valorie> less rare than we would like
<acheronuk> we have more than we really want in the kde packaging!
<wxl> XD
<wxl> sooooo we never got that email from tsimonq2 did we?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/11/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #37: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #32: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/32/
<acheronuk> I see no email.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmahjongg build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/13/
 * wxl shakes his fist at tsimonq2 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #735: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #720: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #2: STILL FAILING in 9.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmahjongg build #146: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmahjongg/146/
 * ahoneybun wonders if that DarinMiller is the same one who donated 1000 bucks to KDE
<valorie> I think so! thank you DarinMiller
<ahoneybun> he's not in here atm
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> makes my 5 bucks look small lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #288: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #281: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #289: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #282: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/118/
<IrcsomeBot1> wxl23 was added by: tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syndication build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syndication/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/179/
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Ooh look I'm so Telegrammy
<tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/coLD2rO9/file_1221.jpg
<tsimonq2> !language | @wxl23
<ubottu> @wxl23: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> 😂
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vRWWahub/file_1223.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 😂
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Yeah arrows. That's what hjkl is for
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bah
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> So how does this work exactly?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You mean Telegram to IRC and vice versa?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ...look at IRX
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *IRC
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, If you go to #kubuntu-devel you should see the things we're chatting about here
<tsimonq2> wxl23: And vice versa. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> I know that
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Man dude you need coffee or something
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> H O W
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> A Telegram bot relays to IRC via some sort of gateway
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yes Telegram has a bot API. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Ah now it's clearer
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Bot src open source?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think so...
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Link please
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Working on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hmmmmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hop in #kde-devel and ask
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's not clear to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #119: FIXED in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #119: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #180: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #25: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #175: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syndication build #103: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syndication/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #98: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #191: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #29: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #76: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #55: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #169: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #192: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #57: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #77: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #58: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #170: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #110: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #66: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #56: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #43: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #30: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #43: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #58: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #40: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #13: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #111: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #57: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #67: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #59: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #56: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #118: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #57: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #58: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #59: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/44/
<jimarvan> good morning
<acheronuk> morning :)
 * acheronuk will be back later
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Morning
<jimarvan> hey ahoneybun :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Hey jim
<ahoneybun> jimarvan: ^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimarvan> hey BluesKaj :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #111: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #111: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #15: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/15/
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #15: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #113: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #113: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #17: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #31: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #45: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #32: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/23/
<ahoneybun> hey DarinMiller
<ahoneybun> thanks for the donation to KDE
<ahoneybun> big thanks
<jimarvan> see ya peeps!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #45: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #49: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/49/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: You're welcome!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #25: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hp37DQ10/file_1225.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Discover works with doing updates
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 6.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/1/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, great :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just thought I'd share that it works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #57: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/57/
<wxl> i love kdialog
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Kdialog?
<wxl> ahoneybun: shell scripting GUI tool https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #33: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #60: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/69/
<wxl> ahoneybun: i often find myself making simple scripts for users, so being able to produce native dialogs is really nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've made one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> With zenity
<wxl> ahoneybun: there is more than mere dialog boxes tho. there's even file picker integration with dolphin
<wxl> ahoneybun: also zenity is GTK not Qt, no?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #58: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/58/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It is
<wxl> ahoneybun: that's terrible. use kdialog
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But for Ubuntu that's fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've not even finish the one with zenity anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/fresh-install-script
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> wxl ∆
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/47/
<wxl> doesn't ubuntu come naturally with both Qt and GTK?? i haven't ran it since like 9 something XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well the UI is GTK
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Atm
<wxl> right i knew that much
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Once Unity 8 it will be with Qt by default
<wxl> yay
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I imagine GTK for some apps left
<wxl> then you'll have to use kdialog :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well that's not for a few years yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> If at all
<wxl> boo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well I've kept the tool mostly CLI anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Someone did fork it and changed it a littlr
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But its GPLv3 anyway
<wxl> interesting
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ?
<wxl> that someone forked your half-finished script :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No the GUI is half way done
<wxl> ohhhh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The CLI is all done for what I want out of it atm
<wxl> ic
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<wxl> what did the fork chaneg?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> They added some more packages to be added
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> And removed the options, everything just installs
<wxl> ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've found a few cool things from their fork as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So allll goood
<wxl> nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep found GitKraken from it
<wxl> ahahha what's that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Git GUI
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Pretty cool
<wxl> ohh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Oxymoron :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 hates any GUI for it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Git Good?
<wxl> yeah i generally agree
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well I like pictures so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #34: ABORTED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #48: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #48: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #35: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #49: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #49: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #5: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #50: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #7: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #51: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #7: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/7/
<wxl> so looks like we need an SRU for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1643715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643715 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon package not installed by default" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> kind of sad we didn't catch this until the first point release
<wxl> second point release is January so we should get moving
<wxl> yofel: what's the plan to fix this for xenial? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Task, get Clem from Linux Mint in here. :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: no thanks :)
<ahoneybun> oh that
<wxl> at the very least, this would need to be marked as a known bug with the workaround to install muon
<ahoneybun> I think Muon is half a fix
<acheronuk> santa_: anything more you want to do to the Xenial and Yakkety packages before they go to backports-landing?
<wxl> well muon will grab apt-xapian-index
<wxl> which fixes the problem
<ahoneybun> oh
<[Relic]> once you apt install the package mangaer you aren't stuck with the weird and quite often not working discover
<wxl> actually
<wxl> i wonder if apt-xapian-index doesn't just fix everything
 * wxl pulls out the vm
 * ahoneybun plays Watch Dogs 2 and let's #kubuntu run on it's own
<acheronuk> wxl: it's always fixed it on my installs and VMs, but I think I've seen some people claim it's not always 100% the case.
<yofel> dangit, I forgot about that
<wxl> if apt-x-i fixes discover too, then we can kill two bugs with one simple fix to the seed
<yofel> IIRC there's a 2 part fix. a) you need to have apt-xapian-index installed. b) the dbus invocation was broken, so you had to run the update by hand (after the initial index generation, which is still automatic)
<wxl> that's what is suggested. i'm checking on that now
<yofel> latter was a seperate bug
<yofel> which I *think* got fixed
<wxl> cool
<wxl> could you link me to that second bug, yofel ?
<yofel> I'm trying to find that
<yofel> wxl: lp 1579834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579834 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu Xenial) "update-apt-xapian-index-dbus fails because of wrong import" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579834
<wxl> thx
<yofel> so that is indeed done
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK off to work bai
<yofel> wxl: can I reassign the other bug to you if you're looking at it?
<wxl> sure
<yofel> thanks
<wxl> that should be nothing more than a seed fix
<wxl> even i can handle that XD
<wxl> yofel: should that bug be fix released for xenial??/
<yofel> wxl: which one?
<wxl> yofel: 1579834
<yofel> wxl: looks fixed to me
<yofel> judging by the version in -updates
<wxl> yofel: isn't that the one you plan on fixing? XD
<yofel> no, the still broken thing is 1530523
<wxl> aw shoot
<wxl> i was going to point it at 16.04.2 but we don't have the milestone yet
<yofel> yeah, I tried that too, but then just removed the MS
<wxl> derp that's u's milestone, too, innit?
<yofel> same milestone for the whole project
<wxl> right that's what i meant
<wxl> u for ubuntu, umbrella, what's the diff? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #41: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #60: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #59: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #61: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/45/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #736: FIXED in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #721: FIXED in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/721/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: 19:00 UTC sometime this week?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: fine with me
<ahoneybun> alright so 2pm my time
<ahoneybun> cool
 * ahoneybun makes a note
<acheronuk> Have to see if Simon can break something for us to fix. ;)
<ahoneybun> well I'm seeing a few failing builds ;)
<valorie> how is ZZ coming along, acheronuk?
<ahoneybun> our just explaining how to get around the KCI could be great
<ahoneybun> not even logging in or anything
<valorie> get around?
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<ahoneybun> the interface of it is a bit confusing to me atm
<valorie> get around as in avoiding, or as in how to fix stuff?
<ahoneybun> second one
<acheronuk> ok. can do that :)
<acheronuk> valorie: ZZ looks good from my perspective. I want some reassurance about the autotests from santa_ for the archive uploads though
<valorie> if we can get wxl off to a good start, and get him some help on the job, along with that extra testing
<valorie> I'm very hopeful for this release
<wxl> valorie: do we have any other release managers i can work with?
<ahoneybun> yofel
<valorie> yofel and Riddell are the two best to start with
<wxl> is Riddell still around 
<ahoneybun> from time to time
<valorie> he's mostly in #kde-neon
<valorie> asleep now, likely
<wxl> got an email?
<ahoneybun> wxl: jr@ubuntu.com I think might work
<ahoneybun> jr@kde.org maybe as well
<valorie> he didn't ever use the ubuntu.com one
<wxl> valorie: do you know the kde.org one to be used?
<valorie> jr@riddell.org is best
<ahoneybun> jriddell@ubuntu.com is on his LP
<wxl> kthx
<wxl> email sent http://pastebin.com/WEmeGLQd
<valorie> lovely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #16: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #283: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #290: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/34/
<wxl> you still around acheronuk ?
<wxl> does anyone know if our new packages (e.g. bloglio) need to be added to the kubuntu package set and if so, what steps have been taken towards that?
<valorie> !info blogilo
<ubottu> blogilo (source: kdepim): graphical blogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 354 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<valorie> !info peruse
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> I want peruse!
<wxl> valorie: to be clear, i mean the list of packages that kubuntu has dominion over, for lack of better words.
<valorie> I was going to write to -devel about that -- how do we find out about new stuff and add it
<valorie> right
<wxl> there's a trello card that covers new packages and getting them on kci
<valorie> in general, afaik we only package our own stuff and stuff that our stuff depends on
<wxl> so we have the list
<wxl> it's just a matter of knowing whether or not someone took care of that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #284: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/26/
<valorie> seems like there are two places to look -- at KDE, and at Debian
<valorie> and some glances to Neon as well
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, we are getting quite a list that will need to be added. I think clive asked simon to compile a list, but don't think that happened
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/310/
<acheronuk> there are more than just that PIM KCI card
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/131/
<wxl> acheronuk: shoot
<valorie> well, we should have a way of doing that automatically, should we not?
<valorie> at least pinging someone to look
<wxl> valorie: probably not. it was the same deal when lxqt got in the repos.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/137/
<wxl> we just need to know. someone with the knowledge of all the packages should be able to make a list
<ahoneybun> valorie: I know 
<valorie> gosh darn it, computers are supposed to make things easy!
<wxl> using that kci card should be a good start
<wxl> other than that we can work off of kde git repos
<wxl> it would be great if someone could grab that list and make a new card
<wxl> with the goal of fixing the kubuntu package set
<valorie> I recall some discussion of this in the far past
<valorie> but not the result
<valorie> time for dinner, but I'll look at this when I get back
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: going to add the staging ppas to yakkety laptop in a min'
<wxl> maybe if we can get a copy of the package set that might help too
<wxl> https://cgit.kde.org/ is kind of, um, long XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Search!
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll look back into peruse
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yakkety or xenial?
<wxl> tsimonq2: did. no find.
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I have my desktop on YY with the staging stuff
<ahoneybun> my laptop has a clean YY install
<ahoneybun> mm it needs kirigami
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #291: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/291/
<acheronuk> wxl: I will look into sourcing a list tomorrow. can compare with anything you lot rustle up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/68/
<ahoneybun> mm
<wxl> acheronuk: thx. whatever you do toss it into a card and/or drop an email
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: peruse in KCI seems to work :)
<ahoneybun> that's mostly for valorie
<ahoneybun> it needs kirigami no? acheronuk?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: where do I look for that?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, it does
<ahoneybun> but that's not in CI
<ahoneybun> not stable anyway
<acheronuk> kirigami 1.1 is also in the plasma staging ppa
<ahoneybun> oh?
<wxl> !info kirigami
<ubottu> Package kirigami does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info kirigami zesty
<ubottu> Package kirigami does not exist in zesty
<wxl> boo
<ahoneybun> it's in that ppa
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=kirig&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> ^^^^ sorry for long link :P
<ahoneybun> odd that they focus it at mobile yet use it for desktop
<wxl> oh wow cool
<wxl> when do i get my kde phone?
<ahoneybun> never
 * wxl cries
<ahoneybun> I want a Ubuntu/KDE phone as much as the next guy but the mobile market is ALMOST impossible to get into
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/113/
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu/KDE/Sailfish
<acheronuk> eek! 1:25am
<acheronuk> night all :)
 * acheronuk ZZZ zzz ...
<ahoneybun> night acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/19/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> acheronuk:
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7Fi2ayXB/file_1227.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> another flawless upgrade
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #99: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #130: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #193: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #131: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #110: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #191: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #194: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #111: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #192: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #53: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #58: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #37: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #54: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #59: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #13: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #14: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/42/
<DarinMiller> The PPA status site seems to have died (http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/).   Does the server need a quick swipe with a large trout?
<valorie> I can't get it to load either, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> She'
<DarinMiller> s dead Jim.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I had a issue loading the docs earlier
<acheronuk> weegie seems down or non-responsive
<acheronuk> oh, and morning :)
<acheronuk> and qa.kubuntu.co.uk is back
<jimarvan> good morning peeps :)
<santa_> [13:19] <santa_> morning
<santa_> [13:19] <santa_> acheronuk: regarding the autotests I have been working on the kwin ones
<santa_> [13:20] <santa_> and we still have a couple of packages more from plasma failing @ that
<santa_> [13:20] <santa_> (kde-cli-tools and kscreen)
<acheronuk> santa_: so even with a sponsor, you don't think we are quite ready to go for an archive upload yet?
<santa_> well, I think I can fix those soon or just disabling the tests temporarily do if we have an sponsor, just give me a ping first
<santa_> and except for that I think we don't have any other blockers
<acheronuk> santa_: right. wxl was looking into sponsors, and sounded like he may have someone
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: think he is in same time zone as valorie, so possibly most of today before he can tell us
<mgraesslin> santa_: which kwin tests are failing?
<santa_> mgraesslin: oh, thank you very much for popping up :)
<santa_> let me check...
<santa_> mgraesslin: testPointerInput and testXRandRScreens are failing, testActivities is hanging like forever
<mgraesslin> santa_: testXRandRScreens requires Xephyr being installed
<mgraesslin> testActivities requires a dedicated dbus session, latest git master does that already
<mgraesslin> testPointerInput requires XCURSOR_THEME DMZ-White being installed
<ahoneybun> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/24/debian_testing_merged_codeusrcode/
<ahoneybun> debian is moving the /usr stuff around like fedora
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apol_> has anyone looked at this e-mail? thoughts? https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/distributions/2016-November/000150.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #45: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #57: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #63: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/63/
<acheronuk> apol_: I had seen the task on neon in passing, but not that email. thanks. I'm sure can do something on that in kubuntu :)
<apol_> FWIW it's important that KDE distros are in the distributions@kde.org mailing list
<apol_> acheronuk: if you have any questions, ping me
<acheronuk> apol_: I am on that list, but that email must have snuck past my notice. whoops
<apol_> right
<apol_> these things happen too :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/64/
 * jimarvan yawns
<BluesKaj> hey jimarvan :-)
<jimarvan> hey :)
<jimarvan> how are you BluesKaj?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello Friends 😃
<BluesKaj> ok here jimarvan, and you?
<DarinMiller> Hi Rick
<BluesKaj> hey Sick_Rimmit
<jimarvan> hey rick :)
<jimarvan> just waiting for the clock to hit 17:00 to go home xD
 * BluesKaj recalls being a clockwatcher at one time
<blaze> that's what I call clockwork
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ping, whatcha doin? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/11/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Looking at failures on KCI to see if there are some simple fixes to go through with Aaron and maybe Darin later
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Maybe Walter too? :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Can't forget about him. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, depends on the time
<DarinMiller> awesome ready in a few minutes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I guess I was asking about the Trello stuff, @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Well, that is pretty self explanatory I would hope :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Noooo :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Do you know where to go to ask that a packageset is updated?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> DarinMiller: Aaron was wanting to do stuff at about 19:00 UTC (ish)
<DarinMiller> that works for me too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/12/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Needs a "manual refresh by a DMB member" once supported seed etc are updated, apparently
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/ on my way home for some gaming than Kubuntu work
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Also emailing devel-permissions@l.u.c is a thing :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, that would help :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #20: ABORTED in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #83: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #21: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #41: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/59/
<acheronuk> queuebot/#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> WHAT. THE. HELL. ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 hunts people down
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Unfortunately that's a Debian sync.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: We want to turn those off right? Why didn't we have a delta on the package in Ubuntu?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not a problem as there is no package in ubuntu
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Weird, but we haven't even staged those yet?
<acheronuk> not yet, but we will
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, this has gotten urgent. WHere are we and what can I do to help?
<acheronuk> what has gotten urgent?
<tsimonq2> Updating Software In All The Places
 * DarinMiller hands simon a fully auto paint gun...
<tsimonq2> Thanks, I'm gonna need it...
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What is the status in that regard?
<acheronuk> what regard? explain properly what you are asking
<tsimonq2> How far are we from being able to upload things to Zesty?
<acheronuk> santa_: was doing some finishing up on autotests earlier, with some input from mgraesslin
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: @ you ^^ didn't mean to ping santa specifically there
<tsimonq2> So we're waiting on him?
<acheronuk> he understands the tests best, so I would prefer to let him be as happy with them as is *reasonably* possible. 
<tsimonq2> santa_: Please go as quick as reasonably possible if you could. ;)
<ahoneybun> o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Evening :)
<ahoneybun> heyo acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Darin?
<ahoneybun> mm
<tsimonq2> MMM
<acheronuk> BBB people?
<DarinMiller> sure
<ahoneybun> k
<DarinMiller> How does one start a Kubuntu specific BBB?
<ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<ahoneybun> room 1
<ahoneybun> password welcome
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/26/parsed_console/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hmm, what's the package name for Julia?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2:  julia IS the package name... ?
<tsimonq2> !info julia
<ubottu> julia (source: julia): high-performance programming language for technical computing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.7-1 (yakkety), package size 3765 kB, installed size 26295 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libjulia-dev
<ubottu> Package libjulia-dev does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> Weird!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: What's up with kpat in KCI?
<acheronuk> upstream code is busted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/13/
<valorie> kpat is about the only game I play! noooooooooo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #112: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #193: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #18: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/18/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I was saving gwenview as an example :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Then tell me beforehand!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Want me to revert my commit?
<acheronuk> no. I will later if we get that far and need it
<acheronuk> we might not
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fair enough...
<valorie> tried to listen in but still all garbled, sorry
<valorie> getting ready to set off for the feast while trying to edit GCi tasks simultaneously anyway.....
<wxl> do you need additional help with that?
<valorie> for GCi? Oh yes we do need more mentors and more tasks
<valorie> you can read my pleas for both on the KDE-community list and etc.
<wxl> i saw but turkey day and all
<wxl> if you need a mentor, i'm happy to help
<wxl> i *MAY* be able to help with tasks but probably not immediately
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ^ me too
<valorie> if you really are interested: #kde-soc
<valorie> and kubuntu tasks are KDE tasks
<valorie> including packaging, bug triage, confirming bug reports, etc.
<acheronuk> not sure what you are talking about, but I'll look later
<valorie> Google Code-in is a Google initiative the KDE has always participated in
<valorie> for 13 to 18 year old kids
<wxl> is -soc GCI specific?
<valorie> no, we use it for all of the student programs
<ahoneybun> valorie: it was fixed 
<ahoneybun> the garble
<valorie> what was the problem, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller's mic but it is fixed now
<wxl> tsimonq2: don't say "usr." that's the new "systemd"
<wxl> ugh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #39: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #15: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #43: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/43/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<santa_> good job
<ahoneybun> that was DarinMiller
<ahoneybun> though
<santa_> whoever it was :)
<DarinMiller> It was a team effort :)
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: well, I have a couple of possible fixes for kwin and kscreen autpkgtrollings. my server is a bit harassed by several builds so I expect to get the results in the morning
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: that being said, can we start moving what we have in staging to backports-landing?
<santa_> as far as I now -landing is for testing and therefore testing the upgrades from staging is "highly irregular" :D
<acheronuk> \o/ @ darin
<acheronuk> santa_: I think so
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> +1
<santa_> ok, so lets do it
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: have you done this before or should I figure it out?
<santa_> (I didn't obsiously, so that's why I'm asking)
<acheronuk> there is a kopypackages script
<ahoneybun> santa_: we need a bit more testing xenial still
<santa_> ahoneybun: ... which is the purpose of -landing
<ahoneybun> let's get a few more tests for xenial
<santa_> acheronuk: where is that script?
<acheronuk> santa_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/files/head:/bin/
<santa_> acheronuk: is that still maintained? shouldn't we move some of that scripts to kubuntu automation?
<acheronuk> santa_: not really maintained. but they work. so I would leave those there. adapt them for KA if you like? but leave the originals?
<jbicha> Please update print-manager/zesty to recommend system-config-printer-common instead of system-config-printer (LP: #1643129)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643129 in Ubuntu GNOME "Drop system-config-printer-gnome package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643129
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> gnome stuff?
<jbicha> yes, Debian made that change in 4:16.04.1-2
<jbicha> https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/p/print-manager/changelog-4%3A16.08.3-1
<ahoneybun> oh jbicha your in Fl
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> jbicha: We welcome PRs against our packaging and uploads to the archive. ;)
<jbicha> the system-config-printer binary, once it clears new, depends on gtk stuff and you don't use it
<jbicha> ahoneybun: hi :)
<jbicha> happy thanksgiving
<ahoneybun> jbicha: happy thanksgiving as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Happy thanksgiving jbicha :D
<ahoneybun> we met at the Release Party \o/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, we will see that with time, how did you installed them?
<ahoneybun> jbicha: so what do we need to do? Merge that patch>
<tsimonq2> jbicha: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/print-manager/+ref/kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> santa_: made the .deb package, but I think they work run from the bin directory as weel
<santa_> nope :)
<jbicha> ahoneybun: yes https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/applications/print-manager.git/commit/?id=50d98ebc
<jbicha> I'd rather y'all take care of the merge and upload
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #737: SUCCESS in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/737/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+merge/311785
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: zesty archive merges cleanly into xenial_backports 
<acheronuk> santa_: did you copy everything?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes
<acheronuk> I was wondered about the ppa size, that is all.
<acheronuk> may take a while to properly register
<santa_> yeah, but there's more than enough space apparently
<acheronuk> yeah. and when I think of it, KCI fits all 3 releases into just over 30GB, so my worry was silly
<acheronuk> santa_: Aaron got these two error on a xenial upgrade.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23530141/
<acheronuk> I shall investigate in a VM tomorrow I hope
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #292: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #285: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #293: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #286: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #55: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/35/
 * wxl stretches
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl, good timing
<wxl> oh?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Remember that big book bundle you or someone pasted in IRC earlier?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Mine now :D
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i decided against it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> i did get a programming bundle which was pretty nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Pq5csrWX/file_1234.jpg
<wxl> but most of those things are glorified references
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Niiice
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah I guess
<wxl> i'd probably take the the 5 extra ones
<wxl> tho i'm not sure i'd use them all that much
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Link to your loot? :D
<wxl> um
<wxl> can i do that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well just tell me which books then
<wxl> hold
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well just see Telegram
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Do you already have a bash programming reference?  I have one I found an open guide  the web a couple years ago that's fairly comprehensive....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/114/
<DarinMiller> The bash guide is in pdf format...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/168/
<tsimonq2> Hai wxl :D
<wxl> hai
<wxl> let's do some work huh?
<tsimonq2> Sure :)
<tsimonq2> So you have something in mind?
<wxl> i dunno let's fix some crap
<tsimonq2> Pick something you want to fix
<wxl> well something that requires a little more effort maybe
<tsimonq2> FIne I'll find something
<tsimonq2> Gimme a min or two
<tsimonq2> wxl: You good with manpages?
<wxl> not that i know of :)
<tsimonq2> Like writing them
<wxl> i mean it doesn't have to be hard
<wxl> just fixing a simple thing works
<wxl> but more complicated than a merge conflict
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/19/parsed_console/
<tsimonq2> You know how to look up Lintian errors? XD
<wxl> ummm don't think so
<tsimonq2> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/STUPID-FREAKING-TAG.html
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> 404
<tsimonq2> *facepalm*
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go here: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/
<wxl> didn't see it
<tsimonq2> KCI-W :: W: kppp: debian-news-entry-has-unknown-version 4:4.8.4-3
<wxl> i see that error, yes
<tsimonq2> So here: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debian-news-entry-has-unknown-version.html
<wxl> OH
<wxl> how do i know that's a lintian error?
<tsimonq2> Well I know because it's in that format
<tsimonq2> But if you wanted to check, go find the build log
<tsimonq2> So go to Console Output, scroll down all the way to the bottom, and it should be staring you in the face
<tsimonq2> === Start lintian
<tsimonq2> warning: the authors of lintian do not recommend running it with root privileges!
<tsimonq2> E: kppp changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file zesty
<tsimonq2> E: kppp source: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:16.04.3+p17.04+git20161107.1621-0
<tsimonq2> W: kppp source: ancient-standards-version 3.9.6 (current is 3.9.8)
<tsimonq2> W: kppp: debian-news-entry-has-unknown-version 4:4.8.4-3
<tsimonq2> E: kppp: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:16.04.3+p17.04+git20161107.1621-0
<tsimonq2> W: kppp: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kppp
<tsimonq2> W: kppp: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kppplogview
<tsimonq2> N: 1 tag overridden (1 warning)
<tsimonq2> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/lintian.mk:20: recipe for target 'lintian' failed
<tsimonq2> make[1]: [lintian] Error 1 (ignored)
<tsimonq2> Ignore debian-revision-should-not-be-zero
<tsimonq2> === End lintian
<tsimonq2> Ignore running as root
<tsimonq2> Poke everyone about ancient-standards-version again :P
<tsimonq2> Ignore binary-without-manpage
<tsimonq2> That leaves?
<wxl> not console output
<wxl> you mean the buildlog
<tsimonq2> Yes
<tsimonq2> That
<wxl> well i guess i would ignore those other ones because they're not a given error from the console output
<wxl> although that's interesing
<tsimonq2> Yeah we need to fix KCI :P
<wxl> i suspect the 1 tag overridden (1 warning) is the one that's kept
<wxl> let me grab the code
<wxl> um
<wxl> is the branch just unstable?
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> BUT
<wxl> oh right always kubuntu_
<tsimonq2> What do you mean by this? < wxl> i suspect the 1 tag overridden (1 warning) is the one that's kept
<wxl> well lintian gives 3 errors and 4 warnings (ignoring the root stuff)
<wxl> we know of one error that is yielded in the end
<tsimonq2> Ignore that
<wxl> and that's a warning
<tsimonq2> It's not important
<wxl> so there you go. 1 tag was kept. and a warning at that
<wxl> it's a maybe
<wxl> anywho
<tsimonq2> But that's not what we need to focus on here
<wxl> nope we sure dont
<wxl> um
<wxl> so there's no NEWS.Debian
<wxl> there's a NEWS and a README.Debian
<wxl> both of which have the offending version
<tsimonq2> NEWS is what it is
<wxl> yes but it's not NEWS.Debian
<tsimonq2> Bah
<tsimonq2> Doesn't matter
<wxl> i need to get through that darn policy manual already
<tsimonq2> wxl: So now what's the latest changelog entry?
<tsimonq2> What's the latest version?
<wxl> well no wait
<wxl> the issue is that that version number is not included in the changelog
<tsimonq2> Well I'm wondering if the version in the changelog has an epoch
<tsimonq2> If so, then figure it out from there
<tsimonq2> If not, simple solution
<wxl> 4:4.8.4-1 is there
<wxl> no instance of 4.8.4 anything without an epoch exists
<wxl> so that's just freaking weird
<tsimonq2> You are wrong
<tsimonq2> And I see the problem dude :)
<tsimonq2> Let me explain
<tsimonq2> kppp (4:4.8.4-3) unstable; urgency=low
<tsimonq2> That's in NEWS
<tsimonq2> Right?
<wxl> ja
<tsimonq2> We only have kdenetwork (4:4.8.4-1) unstable; urgency=low, not kppp (4:4.8.4-3) unstable; urgency=low
<wxl> oh hahahahah
<tsimonq2> So guess what you get to do? :PP
<wxl> so just s/kpp/kdenetwork/ 
<tsimonq2> OH SHOOT
<wxl> on {NEWS,README}
<tsimonq2> I didn't even see that
<tsimonq2> LOL
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> I was looking at the version!
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> still that doesn't fix it because the version number is not there
<wxl> so that's only part of the solution
<tsimonq2> So now when in doubt, look at Debian
<tsimonq2> Then Neon
<wxl> and actually for that version that's not a solution
<tsimonq2> Debian has: kppp (4:4.8.4-3) unstable; urgency=low in NEWS
<wxl> well it should be that actually, tho
<tsimonq2> Well no it seems
<wxl> 4.8 would have been kdenetwork
<wxl> soooooooooooooooooo
<wxl> just leave it??
<tsimonq2> Lintian page has affected packages: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debian-news-entry-has-unknown-version.html
<tsimonq2> Right?
<tsimonq2> So it's affected in Debian
<tsimonq2> kdenetwork (4:4.8.4-1) unstable; urgency=low
<tsimonq2> Should be that
<tsimonq2> Change the NEWS file and let's be done with it
<tsimonq2> But let's leave your MP open so that other ninjas can comment
<tsimonq2> wxl: Good deal? :)
<wxl> wow that's crazy
<tsimonq2> wxl: Want me to sick symbols on ya? XD
<wxl> yeah i might give it a shot
<wxl> let me finish the mp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #325: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/325/
<wxl> also i gotta find the loo :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/35/parsed_console/ have fun, I don't even know much about them yet :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then try this once you wrap your brain around that: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/61/
<wxl> well anything i do that's more complex is going to require your help
<wxl> so maybe let's not :)
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> what part of kci are you picking these out of btw?
 * wxl is listening to Comphonie III by Ultralyd ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/Ultralyd/_/Comphonie+III
<tsimonq2> This atm: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/yakkety%20FIX/
<wxl> that above is neat stuff btw
<wxl> not like you'd like it but hey :)
<wxl> target reference path = branch, bno?
<tsimonq2> Yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/27/
<tsimonq2> I think I'm going to lay in bed and read some ebooks
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> Nini wxl :)
<wxl> i wish there was another ninja on my timezonee :(
<wxl> hey wait you don't have school tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah but I have work in the afternoon]
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Working from 11:30 AM to 4 PM
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (my time)
<wxl> aw jeez
<wxl> fine just leave me
 * wxl cries
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> When will you awake in the morn?
<wxl> well kind of doesn't matter cuz i have to work
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> bah
<wxl> and besides not early enough probably
<wxl> i mean i often get up at 6 but i'll probably be out the door by 7 or so
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well we'll have like 3 hours give or take after I come home from work
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Alright yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Go find Santa. XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #326: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/326/
<wxl> hahahha
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok for real night o/
<wxl> nai
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #171: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/8/
<valorie> oh my, working on Thanksgiving
<valorie> while I was eating pie
<wxl> heheh not too much :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not today for me
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 rolls over
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> zzzZZZzzz
<wxl> i'm currently working on a very interesting little problem
<wxl> i kind of feel like i opened pandora's box
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/217/
<DarinMiller> !kdenetwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenetwork
<DarinMiller> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<wxl> oh dude
<wxl> that's the pandora's box
<DarinMiller> !info kppp
<ubottu> kppp (source: kppp): modem dialer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 772 kB, installed size 2444 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<wxl> i'm about to make a merge proposal on that one
<wxl> but it's pretty funny
<DarinMiller> Oh high wxl
<wxl> the proposal is all like:
<DarinMiller> ;hi
<wxl> "here's a fix, but here's why i think it's wrong and we need to basically do a major overhaul"
<wxl> XD
<wxl> also hai DarinMiller :)
<DarinMiller> I was attemting to follow your troubleshooting path
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/32/
<wxl> did you say you were in colorado?
<DarinMiller> Meridian, Idaho
<wxl> oh interesting
<wxl> well that's close enough to oregon that the "high" makes sense
<wxl> XD
<DarinMiller> LOL
<DarinMiller> And you work for a bike shop in Eugene?
<wxl> a bike manufacturer yes
<DarinMiller> Even better.  Which one?
<wxl> Bike Friday
<DarinMiller> I am a warm showers host and knew nothing about Bike Friday until a guy on Bike Friday rode through and stayed at the house.
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> well this is -offtopic so just to put the final word on this before valorie yells at me, i can get you wholesale pricing if you need it. got a wheel on order for claydoh 
<valorie> why would I yell?
<valorie> I think it's awesome to get more people riding
<wxl> valorie: oh i was kidding, but you did ask clay and i to get off -devel with the discussion XD
<wxl> DarinMiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kppp/+merge/311791
<DarinMiller> Very good.  I am a year around commuter so I was disappointed when I read the kubuntu-devel log a saw the off topic bike conversation.  I don't think the offtopic thread has log. :(
<valorie> heh
<wxl> well now you know :)
<valorie> DarinMiller: it has a telegram bridge though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/32/
<valorie> on T. it's called Kubuntu Cafe or so
<DarinMiller> I need to learn this Telegram thingy.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/23/
<wxl> meh telegram
<valorie> DarinMiller: it was the killer app of Akademy in A Coruna
<wxl> i told simon i'd use the heck out of telegram if i had a bitlbee server running the libpurple version so i told he could get em to chat on it all the time if he set up his own servers. still waiting :)
<valorie> and has sort of spread like moss since then
<wxl> it was the killer app of akademy???
<wxl> i mean it's not ktelegram XD
<wxl> hell, it's not even cute ;)
<valorie> because wifi was terrible, and IRC just wouldn't work
<wxl> oh that makes sense then
<valorie> Cutegram doesn't work as well
<valorie> we tried
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #107: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #228: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/241/
<DarinMiller> wxl: Nice Description of change for kppp MR (very helpful for me!)   So, the kdenetwork version problem is a debian packaging or developer (upstream?) issue? 
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Sorry battery died
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Decided to get in bed
<DarinMiller> OK, np.  I can wait until tomorrow...
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Anyways the issue always to exist in Debian from what I can tell
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> I should have double checked kde repos but i have to imagine there's no problem there
<DarinMiller> So we fix the same issue every 6 months with each new ubuntu release?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> I can only imagine that's the case.
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> But I'm not sure either
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> This is where I think you just need to cut your teeth on a reasonable solution and see what happens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/28/
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> When I feel like I can answer things definitively, then I think I'll be more ready for Ninja
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/215/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, 👍
<DarinMiller> gn, heading to bed also.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 😪
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> K nai
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #108: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #55: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #229: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #62: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #61: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #43: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #56: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #63: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #62: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #44: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #25: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #102: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #20: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/20/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: seems that did fix that missing .cmake file for kalzium
<ahoneybun> and now another one poped up
<ahoneybun> heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: adding backports to a 16.04.1 VM then the staging stuff
<doko> hi, could somebody check if the ui for quassel-client comes up when you start it? it doesn't seem to work for me on the unity desktop
<BluesKaj> doko, do you have quassel-client installed ? Think you need it on Unity
<doko> ??? how would I be able to start it without having it installed?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal or the run command
<doko> on the command line
<BluesKaj> btw this is #kubuntu-devel , not #ubuntu support 
<mamarley> You might try asking in #quassel.  I remember at least one other person who had a similar problem, but I can't remember what the solution was, sorry.
<BluesKaj> doko, you need quassel-client to run it on unity , so install it
<doko> BluesKaj, you are not helpful
<doko> mamarley, thanks
<BluesKaj> doko you're in the wrong chat 
<BluesKaj> ask in #quassel or #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> doko, my aplologies, I misread your question,  no wonder I wasn't helpful to you :-)
 * BluesKaj goes for more coffee
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: everything for backport upgrades should now be in backports-landing ppa. so can you retest your VM upgrade with only that ppa enabled possible? 
<acheronuk> I just did on Xenial, and it went smoothly on a apt-get dist-upgrade. some packages get removed, but for me only those which are deliberately intended for removal.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1022: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1022/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1023: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1024: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1024/
<acheronuk> santa_: incidenceeditor and kdepim im Xenial backports rebuilt and copied over to landing, as they were depending on the old non debianabimanager'd library versions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #60: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #61: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #62: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/62/
<ejat> sorry to bother ... 
<ejat> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=102577
<ejat> im having problem with my kmail mailbox .. 
<ejat> anyone can assist ? 
<wxl> !info calamares
<ubottu> Package calamares does not exist in yakkety
 * wxl stretches
<DarinMiller> ejat: Please seek assistance on the #kubuntu channel as this channel is for packaging related issues.  I checked the #kmail channel, but almost nobody is home.
<DarinMiller> ejat: I do not use kmail at the moment or I would try to assist myself.
<DarinMiller> G'morning wxl!
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Hey D ☺️
<DarinMiller> I am attempting to fix a akonadi-calendar-tools warning: KCI-W :: W: konsolekalendar: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/konsolekalendar.desktop kdialog
<DarinMiller> Not sure if am barking up the wrong tree (i.e. attempting to fix the wrong issue).  But I cannot find any reference to konsolekalendar.desktop nor kdialong in the akonadi-calendar-tools package set.
<ejat> DarinMiller: okie 
<ejat> thanks 
<wxl> gimme a sec, DarinMiller 
<DarinMiller> ok
<wxl> ok first, do you already know about the lintian tags page?
<DarinMiller> nope
<wxl> oh well that one will help immensely
<wxl> here's the directory https://lintian.debian.org/tags/
<wxl> it includes files of the form tag.html
<wxl> e.g. desktop-command-not-in-package.html
<DarinMiller> oh, I lied. I have that bookmarked, but I don't know how to use it.
<wxl> so if you do go to the right page
<wxl> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/desktop-command-not-in-package.html
<wxl> The desktop entry specifies a command that is not available in the package. In most cases, this is a typo or a forgotten update of the desktop file after the install location of the binary was changed. A desktop file for a command should be included in the same package as that command.
<wxl> see where you can get with that
<wxl> i need to do something at work right quick
<DarinMiller> ah yes.
<DarinMiller> np, I will try to take it from here...
<wxl> btw you might wonder how you know that's a *lintian* issue
<wxl> you'll see mention of it in the === Start lintian section in the build logs
<wxl> and remember build logs != console output
<DarinMiller> the dashes int the error descript?
<wxl> that's the 'amd64' link
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i don't remember if there's two or three tho :)
<wxl> you could search for lintian, too
 * acheronuk lurks
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I added all the ppa for xenial and then a dist-upgrade with no issues about python3.aptdaemon thing
<ahoneybun> so everything has been moved to backport-landing acheronuk?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: "all the ppa"?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. should only need that one ppa now
<ahoneybun> staging-* and backport-landing
<wxl> query: who does iso testing around here?
<ahoneybun> so backport-landing has everythhing now?
<ahoneybun> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<ahoneybun> mm
<wxl> oh cool
<ahoneybun> sorry about that
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: should have, yes
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I think we should ask for testers on the site then, no?
<ahoneybun> in news
<ahoneybun>   /testers
<acheronuk> wxl: I have done iso testing for the last few
<wxl> um
<wxl> hahahah i cant' remember the animal for zesty XD
<wxl> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ahoneybun> a mouse
<wxl> yes i got that much :)
<wxl> anyways if you look at the schedule alpha 1 is due 29 December
<wxl> so we'll need to have testers ready to go before that week
<DarinMiller> I test, there I am.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I want to do a few more tests in a VM yet. e.g. an upgrade on an install where someone already has the current backports (plasma 5.6.5) installed
<wxl> perhaps we could do a BBB on testing training?
<wxl> are we ready enough that a current zesty is usable?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: 16.10 you mean?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: no I mean an upgrade on 16.04 where someone already has the backport ppa enabled and so has plasma 5.6.5
<DarinMiller> ^therefore
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #19: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/19/
<wxl> ooh i just figured out a neat way to switch between gitconfigs with the GIT_CONFIG environment variable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #19: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #17: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/17/
<DarinMiller> please tell
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: i.e. simulate what will happen for them it we dump the contents of backport-landing into backports ppa
<wxl> so just set GIT_CONFIG=/path/to/some/.gitconfig and it will automatically use it
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: just for 16.10 though?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: nothing to do with 16.10
<wxl> i have a config specific to work so i need to be able to override easily without removing/replacing
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I'm talking about 16.04
<ahoneybun> oh right
 * DarinMiller noted GIT_CONFIG feature...
<ahoneybun> backports has 5.6.5 for 16.04
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, what's up for the testers?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. so a lot of people will already have that. so need to check what will happen for them
<wxl> BluesKaj: i asked who they were. you gvot pinged. sorry
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: sorry was just showing wxl about that
<BluesKaj> np guys 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I will add basic test cases to the trello card
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: super cool
<ahoneybun> thanks
<wxl> can someone change the topic to maybe point out the fact that testing on alpha 1 to begin 27 Dec 2016?
<BluesKaj> wxi ok good looking forward to that
<wxl> ugh i can't remember the alias in gitconfig
<wxl> isn't it [url "git+ssh://etc" ] ????
<wxl> nm
<wxl> whitespace
<wxl> stupid
<DarinMiller> cat ~/.gitconfig
<wxl> i guess when you git config -l it makes sense tho
<ahoneybun> wxl: I'm not sure what to remove to add that 
<wxl> it ends up being url.yr-url-here.insteadof=kubuntu
<wxl> so the whitespace probably confuses it
<wxl> url.yr-url-here .insteadof=kubuntu
<wxl> ahoneybun: bad use a pronouns. need more context :)
<ahoneybun> well poke tsimonq2 about that
<ahoneybun> not me
<ahoneybun> lol
<wxl> ahoneybun: i figured it out
 * ahoneybun plays with his new Fire tablet
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> acheronuk: could you paste your url.<baseurl>.insteadof=<alias> for kubuntu-packaging? i'm doing something wrong somewhere.
<DarinMiller> [url "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]     insteadof = kp:
<DarinMiller> worked for me this morning
<wxl> weird
<wxl> totally right
<DarinMiller> missing slash at the end?
<wxl> maybe it needs a new line??
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it keeps trying to resolve kp as a hostname
<DarinMiller> do you have kp defined more than once?  After yesterday's session I had duplicate commands from Rik and Simon...
<wxl> no :(
<DarinMiller> my current .gitconifg .... https://paste.ubuntu.com/23533408/
<mparillo> I saw a call for testers. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing ? To 16.04?
<wxl> mparillo: the call for testers was technically a mistake
<acheronuk> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23533417/
<wxl> and you git clone kp:repo right? jeez wtf
<acheronuk> mparillo: if you are brave. I would like to do a few more tests myself before making that more general call
<mparillo> acheronuk: No problem. If I mess it up, I will just boot to ZZ. So, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing to 16.04?
<DarinMiller> yes, worked perfectly this morning on a backported 16.10 box.  What package is failing?  
<wxl> DarinMiller: it's not a package issue. it's the fact that ssh is trying to take the alias (e.g. kp) and resolve it as if it were a hostname
<mparillo> Oh, 16.10. Sorry. I missed that. For some reason I get a funny TPM error on 16.10, but not on 16.04 or ZZ on my triple-boot laptop.
<acheronuk> mparillo: yes. that ppa on it's own should do for 16.04 or 16.10
<DarinMiller> ohhhhh
<mparillo> Then I will try 16.04.
<DarinMiller> wxl: git config -l shows the correct alias?
<wxl> url.git+ssh://wxl@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/.insteadof=k:
<DarinMiller> git --version?
<DarinMiller> 2.9.3 here
<mparillo> Downloading now: 494 upgraded, 53 newly installed, 8 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wxl> um well 1.9.1 so i guess that could be a thing
<mparillo> Just above there was a warning AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors. 
<wxl> man page says insteadOf
<wxl> still didn't work
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep. I had that. appstream data in 16.04 is not great, so I think that is expected
<mparillo> I already had the 'regular' backports enabled so I was on Plasma 5.6.5 / FW 5.23.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: gimme a shout when you want to discuss that lintian error
<acheronuk> mparillo: cool. I tested that when things were in the staging ppas, but haven't yet tried that case with the single ppa. so your feedback will be great :)
<mparillo> Preparing and unpacking. The status hashes show maybe a quarter of the way through.
<mparillo> Just out of curiosity: Why backports-landing first before the ZZ archive?
<DarinMiller> acheronuk:  OK ready.  I am not sure how https://lintian.debian.org/tags/desktop-command-not-in-package.html applies to akonadi-calendar-tools
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: As I said to wxl above, I not sure if I am barking up the right tree (I may be in the wrong forest...)
<wxl> weird
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I re-read the start lintian section:  I think I should be looking here: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/bad-distribution-in-changes-file.html
<wxl> well i moved away from the whole GIT_CONFIG thing and it behaves better
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> DarinMiller: the lintian section gives a lot of errors but the only one you should pay attention to is the one KCI reports
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: about kalzium
<ahoneybun> one of the packages it is missing is: libqt5opengl5-dev
<ahoneybun> but there is a qt4 version in the build
<ahoneybun> *control file
<mparillo> apt seemed to run cleanly. Re-booting.
<wxl> well
<wxl> maybe the issue is that there IS no desktop command
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: the bad distribution for zesty is just an artefact of not all the build tools knowing about zesty's existence yet. don't worry about that
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: so the PC KCI warning says: KCI-W :: W: konsolekalendar: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/konsolekalendar.desktop kdialog
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I'll get to that shortly
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yep. that is the issue at hand
<wxl> um
<wxl> so
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I've poked around in the akonadi-calendar-tools files, but I am still clueless.   Please give a hint without giving away the issue.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: so don't touch it?
<wxl> kdialog doesn't seem like it would be a command of konsolekalendar
<acheronuk> this is a bit confusing, as you need to know the history. akonadi-calendar-tools used to be part of the huge kdepim source package
<wxl> and kdialog wouldn't require a desktop command anyways
<wxl> so is the problem that there's a lintian-overrides in there specifing it to ignore something that's not even there anymore/
<acheronuk> this was then split into separate git repos by kde, so we now have individual source packages.
<acheronuk> this is the old kdepim packaging -> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdepim/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_unstable
<DarinMiller> so is this a control file issue and I need to sort the depends?
<mparillo> I had to sudo poweroff (the kicker > leave shortcuts did not work). I successfully restarted and got the new blinding sddm theme, a different plymouth (I assume), and the new desktop background. Konversation and rekonq still work. My super key now works. kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.8.3, and Frameworks 5.27 and Qt 5.6.1. Dolphin reports Version 16.04.3
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: so the old kdepim packaging I linked to produced a konsolekalendar sub package. you can see the konsolekalendar.install file there
<wxl> etc/xdg/console.categories needs to be added?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you can also see that in the old kdepim packaging they had a konsolekalendar.lintian-overrides file
<wxl> ..which is the same as the one we have now
<acheronuk> containing "konsolekalendar: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/konsolekalendar.desktop kdialog"
<mparillo> The new Discover looks a lot nicer.
<wxl> a LOT 
<acheronuk> wxl: which is the same as what lintian is complaining about in the new split package. i.e. we somehow lost that override when the package was split
<acheronuk> as for the reason it is moaning.......
<wxl> yessssss
<acheronuk> if you dig into the code, you will see that the konsolekalendar.desktop file contains the line:
<acheronuk> Exec=kdialog --sorry "konsolekalendar is a command-line only program.  Please read the handbook at help:/konsolekalendar for more info."
<wxl> that code not necessarily being in this repo? or do i need to change to the right branch or what?
<acheronuk> in other words, that desktop file is there so should anyone try to run the program via a menu or gui, kiadiog is run to warn you not to do that
<acheronuk> wxl: that 'code' is the KDE code we are packaging
<wxl> i get that much :)
<wxl> but how do i find it?
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/akonadi-calendar-tools.git/tree/konsolekalendar/konsolekalendar.desktop
<wxl> right go upstream
<wxl> got it :)
<acheronuk> wxl: sorry. I'm try to be clear for both you and Darin, so spelling things out
<acheronuk> so, it is intended that the kdialog command is in that desktop file. but lintian is not smart enough to know the reason, and sees it as a possible mistake. so warns you
<acheronuk> which is why on the previous packaging we had an override in konsolekalendar.lintian-overrides to squish that warning
<DarinMiller> digesting...
<acheronuk> and is why IMO we can reinstate that override here. as the reasoning still holds
<DarinMiller> Still in a fog:  konsolekalendar.lintian-overrides in the akonadi-calendar-tools package set I downloaded this morning has "konsolekalendar: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/konsolekalendar.desktop kdialog"
<wxl> acheronuk: but that file is already here
<acheronuk> is it in the kubuntu_unstable branch?
<wxl> oh go
<wxl> s/g/h/
<acheronuk> you may be looking at master, which is the old master branch from before the 'split'
<DarinMiller> oh.. switch now....
<wxl> this is where having a schroot setup with kci's code in it would be helpful because kubuntu_unstable is totally without any installs or lintian-overrides and there's a ton in master
<DarinMiller> switching...
<wxl> it would seem sensible that the konsolekalendar.install would be added
<DarinMiller> So just copy the konsolekalendar.lintian-overrides file from master to _unstable?
<wxl> from what i can tell the only .desktop in the code for is for konsolekalendar, suggesting the other .installs/lintian-overrides are irrelevant
<acheronuk> kubuntu_unstable now packages for this single split part of what used to be a multipackage kdepim
<wxl> but doesn't it make sense to also grab the konsolekalendar.install?
<acheronuk> single package can do without a .install file
<wxl> oh i guess that makes sense
<wxl> are there conventions for naming the lintian-overrides when dealing with a single package?
<wxl> why am i asking you when i have the debian policy manual?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: not quite. if this is a single package that doesn't use .install files, then the overide just goes in a file called 'lintian-overrides'
<wxl> ah there you go
<wxl> so there you go, DarinMiller. this one's a home run :)
<DarinMiller> Same content as konsolekalendar.lintian-overrides
<DarinMiller> ?
<acheronuk> you only have to prefix it with a subpackage/install file name if you have the package using multiple of those
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yep
<DarinMiller> cool.  fixing now...
<acheronuk> I had to go off and do a bit of digging on this one ;)
 * DarinMiller Needs to find "magic wand of knowlegde" like Rik's.  Goolge foo is next to impossible when one does not know the question...
<acheronuk> Often things are a lot simpler, but sometimes you also have to 'play detective'
<wxl> well knowing the information about it being split would have helped
<wxl> i kind of discovered that with kppp but that was a little more obvious
<wxl> although the info is there
<wxl> compare `grep Package debian/control` on the two branches
<wxl> that kind of gives it away :)
<acheronuk> you will quickly get in the loop. 6 months ago I would have been utterly stumped
<wxl> XD
<wxl> that's what i was saying last night. i just neeed a little more experience. i think i have a decent understanding of the tools and i'm good with basic logic XD
<wxl> although if all you need for ninja is an ability to grok terminology/tools, i could probably get it :)
<DarinMiller> wxl: please expand on the grep commands-grep'ing Packages is new to me...
 * acheronuk will be back in 5-10 mins
<mparillo> IMHO, I think backports-landing is ready for broader testing. I re-booted using the kicker menu. One big glitch: After the update, I needed to sudo poweroff. One minor glitch: I think pressing the super key twice should cause the kicker to disappear again. Otherwise, thanks for the much-anticipated upgrade.
<wxl> DarinMiller: the best thing about using git is being able to use standard linux (or for you vrms'ers, GNU) tools. this is why i think git GUI tools are silly. grep is one of your absolute best friends. have you ever used grep at all?
<wxl> find, too, is another one you shoudl know btw
<DarinMiller> wxl: I have used grep, egrep am familir with some of their options ( -v, -n etc).  but that about it.
<wxl> DarinMiller: ok, well if you know the basic use, you can figure out the rest. the part that's probably not clear is why i searched for Packages in control
<wxl> DarinMiller: for that, consult the debian policy manual (let me know if you need a link)
<wxl> DarinMiller: everything we deal with is a "source package," which is to say that it is used to build a final binary. in some cases, it builds MANY binaries. this is traditionally what we think of when we say "source package"
<wxl> DarinMiller: the control file will have a "Package" entry for every binary package that is built
<DarinMiller> I have also written scripts using find, awk, and other misc shell commands so though I am not super proficent with many of them, they are familiar.
<wxl> DarinMiller: if you look for the Package entries in unstable you find only konsolekalendar. in master, though (the old code), you find 16 entries (i cheated piping that grep into wc)
<wxl> DarinMiller: that suggests that something changed, namely that it was split off from a larger source package
<DarinMiller> wxl: had to "man wc" ....ah, counts words
<wxl> XD
<wxl> well counts stuff
<wxl> technically i would have wanted to `wc -l` to have it print newline counts
<wxl> but the default display is "newline, word, byte" so i just look at the first value
<DarinMiller> wxl: oh, when you said `grep Package debian/control`, I thought you were referrencing a remote grep via an URL.  That is what I wanted to see.  But, now I think you mean git checkout each branch and grep from checkout directory. Yes?
<wxl> yep
<DarinMiller> Dang, I was hoping for something fancy.
<wxl> i mean jeez dude if you want to go that route we can come up with something :)
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> I assume I leave konsolekalendar in the lintian-overrides files even though the other packages are no longer included?
<wxl> DarinMiller: don't change the content
<DarinMiller> And the source directory had a another lintian-overrides file.  <So much to learn>.....
<DarinMiller> OK, I just changed the name.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: https://goo.gl/forms/jHZBotLS6oZ80kCS2
<ahoneybun> if you would fill this out about your experience with the upgrade
<ahoneybun> with backport-landing
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | ZZ Alpha 1 - Dec 29 | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.3 X/Y backport-landing  Apps 16.04.3 X/Y backport-landing / FW 5.27 X/Y backport-landing| Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<mparillo> Done. Everything on the checkbox worked (I tested more than that) except I did not test suspend / resume, because I have never done it, so I lack a good frame of reference. As I said, if you warn testers that they may need to sudo poweroff, I think it is ready for broad testing. BTW, I have tested on Manjaro (also plasma 5.8.3), and the second time you hit the super key, the kicker menu disappears.
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<mparillo> For some reason, with backports-landing, I need to hit escape or click on my desktop to get rid of the kicker menu.
<ahoneybun> same here on YY
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> wxl: updated the topic
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yes, it stays as konsolekalendar, as that it the name of the package to be built. even though the source is called akonadi-calendar-tools
<wxl> ahoneybun: thank you :)
<ahoneybun> I'm sure Simon will find something wrong with my other changes
<ahoneybun> np wxl
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | ZZ Alpha 1 - Dec 29 | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.3 X/Y backport-landing | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y backport-landing | FW 5.27 X/Y backport-landing | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<mparillo> SDDM still lacks the guest session LightDM had, but I suppose that is upstream (closed) https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/322
<ahoneybun> wxl: they just snapped Unity 8
<ahoneybun> I see an option for it in SDDM though
<ahoneybun> never used it 
<mparillo> Hmmm. Maybe I need to look closer. Not a guest user you added, but in LightDM, evertying would mount to /tmp and get cleaned out every time.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: kalzium
<acheronuk> nothing qt4 here? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> kalzium recently ported to KF5, so maybe you were looking on a branch other than kubuntu_unstable?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I don't think so
<ahoneybun> mm maybe
<ahoneybun> yea my bad
<acheronuk> easy to do!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: you said not to touch it though
<acheronuk> did I? 
<ahoneybun> well  something like that
<ahoneybun> 1] <acheronuk> ahoneybun: I'll get to that shortly
<ahoneybun> that I'm guessing
<acheronuk> I said I would get to it shortly. i.e. discuss it with you once I had finished taking to Darin/wxl
<ahoneybun> ok np
<acheronuk> sorry that wasn't clear
<ahoneybun> my bad'
<wxl> acheronuk: i'm good at this point unless you need something else. afaik DarinMiller was working on the fix.
<acheronuk> so you have worked out what dep needs adding?
<wxl> ooh well one step at a time i guess XD
<acheronuk> wxl: great. I have fixed and tested my end in pbuilder, so I know it works. ;)
<wxl> i have no clue about the additional dependency, but haven't tried to rebuild
<wxl> i don't have sbuild set up over here at work
<acheronuk> sorry wxl, that was @ ahoneybun 
<wxl> oh hahahah
<ahoneybun> mm?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: so you have worked out what dep needs adding?
<mparillo> After installing the backports-landing PPA, I like the look of the new Discover, but has anybody noticed it takes a long time to load the sources list?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: the new one yes
<ahoneybun> one of the packages it is missing is: libqt5opengl5-dev
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you got my comment?
<DarinMiller> sry, I was on another channel... reading now...
<DarinMiller> sry, still clueless after reading.. should I be attempting to assist Aaron?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you remember the bit about changelog entries last night?
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: maybe add something like? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23534086/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: idk DarinMiller saiud my name
<ahoneybun> *said
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I remember to "keep them simple but sufficient to understand the change"
<santa_> <acheronuk> santa_: incidenceeditor and kdepim im Xenial backports rebuilt and copied over to landing, as they were depending on the old non debianabimanager'd library versions
<santa_> got it, ok
<acheronuk> santa_: cool. was just a FYI
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to deal with part of ahoneybun stuff you reported ¿yesterday?
<acheronuk> santa_: I tried in a VM earlier, and could not reproduce those errors using just backports-landing 
<santa_> yes, but that doesn't mean the problems are there of course
<acheronuk> but there is at least a file moved issue on one of those errors that others might get
<santa_> they are all file moving problems I presume
<ahoneybun> I think I should have used dist-upgrade and not upgrade
<ahoneybun> as that upgraded everything with no issues
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: OK, will do.
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like we are both on the same page then :)
<santa_> yes
 * acheronuk fires up testing VM
<DarinMiller> acheronuk:  I ran "git commit --amend", but my git push fails because my current branch is behind.  git pull did not fix... need advice.
<clivejo> does anyone happen to know what builds libkpmcore-dev ?
<clivejo> I think its KDE Partition Manager
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: maybe 'git push --force' but that is not advisable on a public repo
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I was trying to upload to my lp site for the akonadi-calendar-tools mp.  
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yep, I realise that
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: so just restart from the beginning and delete my current  mp?
<acheronuk> I mean it's not advisable to say force a rewrite of an already pushed commit to a public repo, like directly to our packaging, as someone or something may have cloned/pulled the 1st change you pushed. if you then rewrite it and they pull again, they will get a mess up history
<acheronuk> might not matter when doing to your personal LP git, but if you want to redo the clone, changes and merger proposal, then that is also good practice
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: so what is the correct way to update changelog at this point?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do I add the backports-landing then remove the staging stuff?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. don't have the staging in there now please. we want to test backports-landing on its own
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: at what point? I'm not sure what you are doing? still wanting to amend the commit you pushed? or start from scratch? or do you mean how to actually add the changelog with the dch command?
<valorie>  might be best to ask in #git ?
<valorie> the experts live in there
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: all done on the desktop
<wxl> um
<wxl> i guess i should have a changelog entry on my commit from last night huh?
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking if I grab an SSD today I might do a reinstall of Xenial 
<ahoneybun> so we can have real HW for that
<wxl> acheronuk: should i have had a changelog with https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kppp/+merge/311791?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #60: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #62: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #9: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/9/
<acheronuk> wxl: probably. really trivial changes like fixing a typo you made, or correcting or adding to your last change a little may not need one. the changelog entries are there so someone can get a good idea of what significant or impactful changes have been made without having to dig in the history to look for them. or at least know that a change has been made that they might want to know and look at
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: on a real machine would be great :)
<valorie> some typos are important!
<valorie> I'll try later today to update my XX box too, which is also real hardware
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'll install it on my Intel NUC once I get an image made
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I need backports and backports-landing right?
<wxl> acheronuk: thx for putting my mind at ease :)
<acheronuk> valorie: true. personally I look at it in the fashion of, "is there a reason to not add a changelog entry?", rather than "should I add one?" 
<valorie> documentation ++
<wxl> echo $documentation
<wxl> 3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/10/
<acheronuk> well, git documents via your commit messages as well. changelog for the packaging itself is something slightly different, and won't always need an entry for every commit
<wxl> in reality that would probably be ridiculously annoying
<acheronuk> like most things, it's a judgement call. basically I think if I was reading the changelog without access to the git history, would I want to know about this change?
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I deleted and re-added the branch on LP but have not pushed MP as my comment lacks a signature and the formatting is not consistent with yours.  Do you have a fancy way to generate: " -- Rik Mills <rikmills@kubuntu.org>  Mon, 21 Nov 2016 15:30:59 +0000" 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/11/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: what I posted is a git diff, so that is already there and is just context to the changes. the actual changes are just the lines beginning with a single +
<acheronuk> also I see on your LP branch that you added the comment to your commit message, and not the debian/changelog file. you need to run the command 'dch' to add a debian/changelog message before you git add and git commit
<acheronuk> (1) make your changes
<acheronuk> (2) run 'dch' to add a changlog entry if you want one
<acheronuk> (2) git add whatever files got changed or added
<acheronuk> (4) git commit with whatever commit message you want
<acheronuk> (5) git push
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/64/
<DarinMiller> I checked in the debian packaging guidelines for changelog ediquette and auto signing and did not find either. 
<DarinMiller>  I am confused by the dch behavior as it did not auto add a signature and it did not put my comments at the top.  Should my comments be at the top? Will my signature be auto-added or is that manual?
<DarinMiller> this is what dch proposed for my comments: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23534530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/14/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: that is what it should do. there is only a whole new changelog entry when we release a new version or make a new unreleased one
<acheronuk> the version in kubuntu_unstable shows UNRELEASED, so this is a work in progress toward a new released version
 * wxl needs to find a more significant change so he can actually get his name in lights— err, changelog
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> as such, each changelog entry you make with a plain dch command adds your comment in it's own subsection on the current version
<acheronuk> and the name and email stays as whoever made the initial change to make that new potential version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/66/
<wxl> acheronuk: i see kalarm is also part of the kdepim split, but the fix for http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/20/parsed_console/ is not obvious to me. 
<wxl> i have the offending file https://cgit.kde.org/kalarm.git/tree/src/kalarm.autostart.desktop
<wxl> which calls kalarmautostart which is build from https://cgit.kde.org/kalarm.git/tree/src/autostart/autostart.cpp
<wxl> that said it should be an ELF
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Afternoon
<wxl> hey stinky
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WI0aehcW/file_1236.mp4
<wxl> XD
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Wow. there's an infinite number of ways to do packaging incorrectly and I definitely disovered more than I wanted today.  MP submitted finally with changelog....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You did a bad, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey Darin :)
<DarinMiller> Hi Simon :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: let me interpret the simon speak for you: "i appreciate everything you do but i think you made a mistake"
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: AKA https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WI0aehcW/file_1236.mp4
<tsimonq2> :P XD
<acheronuk> wxl: that lintian warning in kalarm existed in the old kdepim for us and for debian. and has just been left as a warning. AFAIK nothing to be done about it
<wxl> acheronuk: maybe we should add a lintian override? 
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 1 testing starts Dec 27 | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.3 X/Y Backports Landing | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports Landing | FW 5.27 X/Y Backports Landing | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<tsimonq2> There, all fixed. :P
<bipul> Hi
<acheronuk> wxl: maybe add one. it's just that people seem to have consistently not done so for some time, and that makes me wonder if there is a reason not to in this case?
<tsimonq2> Hello bipul. :D
<tsimonq2> bipul: What brings you here? ;)
<wxl> acheronuk: well what's the worst that can happen except that my merge proposal gets denied
<bipul> You and contribution for ubuntu
<acheronuk> wxl: true :)
<bipul> Hi wxl
<wxl> hai and welcome bipul 
<bipul> Hope you doing great.
<wxl> wonderful actually
<wxl> doing some packaging with this crazy lot
<tsimonq2> ^ ;
<tsimonq2> *:)
<bipul> Great to see you happy
<bipul> Wow love to learn from you.
<tsimonq2> bipul: Want to learn some packaging? :D
<bipul> :)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yep, lots of ways to do things right and wrong. fun! 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/68/
<tsimonq2> +1 ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> NEVER lol
<tsimonq2> +1 acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/67/
<acheronuk> and I'm still learning a lot as I go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/15/
<wxl> acheronuk: do you think i should include the old lintian-overrides? probably not. i think i'll just wait 
<acheronuk> one step at a time is usually best if you are unsure
<wxl> so with the changelog i know how to deal with multiple contributors, but do i change the signature to the most recent?
<bipul> I am going to bed , see you all later
<bipul> I am feeling very sleepyhead
<tsimonq2> o/ bipul 
<wxl> night bipul
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/69/
<acheronuk> wxl: no, it stays with the original person until a whole new version entry is made
<wxl> acheronuk: thx
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
<acheronuk> \o/
<tsimonq2> O_o
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/68/
<wxl> acheronuk: how can i properly display in this merge proposal that it's bveen there forever?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/16/
<wxl> um so kcoreaddons is complaining about licenses
<wxl> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/26/parsed_console/
<wxl> ARTISTIC is not in copyright so that makes sense
<wxl> but it's NOT tripping up on QPL_V1.0
<wxl> https://cgit.kde.org/kcoreaddons.git/tree/src/lib/licenses btw
<wxl> and it's complaining about all the ones that ARE there
<wxl> i guess i can ignore the QPL thing
<wxl> (for now)
<valorie> Riddell is a good one to ask about licensing
<wxl> this is not a legal issue, admittedly
<valorie> also: check how neon does it, because he knows his stuff
<wxl> bizarre
<valorie> KDE is picky about licensing
<wxl> that was added in june too
<valorie> as is Debian
<valorie> which is good for all of us
<valorie> sort of late in Riddell's day though
<wxl> the issue is not pickiness regarding licenses
<wxl> it's more the issue that it's complaining that it can't parse all the licenses out of copyright
<wxl> they're all in the code itself
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WI0aehcW/file_1236.mp4
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Well the MP
<valorie> wxl: right, but getting them readable is important too
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-26
<ahoneybun>  !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<ahoneybun> fill out this after adding backports-landing to your XX or YY system please: https://goo.gl/forms/ogQ6EJDHPkEsvMkW2
<tsimonq2> HAI AARON
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think you're high. why would i remove the whitespace?
<wxl> it's:
<wxl>    [ name ]
<wxl>    * change
<wxl>  
<wxl>    [ name ]
<wxl>    * change
<tsimonq2> You did:
<tsimonq2>      [name]
<tsimonq2>  
<tsimonq2>  
<tsimonq2>      * change
<wxl> no i didn't.....
<tsimonq2> YOU are the high one my friend :)
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalarm/commit/?id=d1c759b452d296f75cd8a0cc748b8194d550d469
<wxl> ooh
<tsimonq2> Explain this:
<wxl> ok
<wxl> wait
<wxl> you're right
<tsimonq2> +  [ Clive Johnston ]
<tsimonq2> +
<tsimonq2>    * Initial split of kalarm from kdepim
<tsimonq2>    * Removing packaging info for all but kalarm
<tsimonq2>    * Fixed watch file
<tsimonq2>  
<wxl> darnit
<tsimonq2> +  [ Walter Lapchynski ]
<tsimonq2> +
<tsimonq2> +  * Added lintian-overrides
<ahoneybun> please use pastebin
<wxl> sooo
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: buzzkill
<wxl> so i have to make a new commit and a merge proposal???
<tsimonq2> Nope, just a new commit
<tsimonq2> When you push the MP will automatically update :)
<wxl> done
<tsimonq2> Thanks :P
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/MEQuG
<tsimonq2> wxl: Merged <3
<valorie> very astonomical somehow
<wxl> yay name's in lights :)
 * wxl had to resist the urge from making smarmy commit messages
<tsimonq2> wxl: I do it once in a while, don't worry :P
<tsimonq2> "Fix the awful grammar on this stupid changelog entry"
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> no it would of been something like "stupid whitespace is stupid"
<tsimonq2> lol
 * acheronuk watches build for failure
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: So it's gonna fail?!?
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ^^^^
<ahoneybun> XD
<acheronuk> might
<wxl> acheronuk: which'n?
<wxl> acheronuk: also do you have any insight on the license issue i brought up earlier?
<acheronuk> licences and copyright files are a mystery I have yet to explore properly
<wxl> bummer
<ahoneybun> they are a nightmare
<tsimonq2> I've dabbled in it
<tsimonq2> Shoot
<wxl> ignore the debhelper http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/26/parsed_console/
<wxl> 3 issues:
<wxl> 1. ARTISTIC is not in debian/copyright which is fine
<wxl> 2. QPL_V1.0 is there but not causing a problem https://cgit.kde.org/kcoreaddons.git/tree/src/lib/licenses
<wxl> 3. all the others that are being complained about ARE included in debian/copyright
<tsimonq2> sec
<wxl> although re: 1 though adding the license is simple enough i believe copyright requries that the affected files be named
<wxl> the debhelper was an easy fix
<tsimonq2> wxl: Read up on the not-installed file. This has nothing to do with debian/copyright.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #21: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/21/
<tsimonq2> Weeeeeeee wxl ^^^
<valorie> \o/
<wxl> that's not wuz extra-license-file sez
<tsimonq2> wxl: esplain 
<wxl> tsimonq2: you see KCI-W :: W: libkf5coreaddons-data: extra-license-file usr/share/kf5/licenses/ARTISTIC right?
<wxl> so the issue is the lintian tag extra-license-file, right?
<tsimonq2> Yessss
<tsimonq2> Mhm
<wxl> and then you go to https://lintian.debian.org/tags/extra-license-file.html
<wxl> All license information should be collected in the debian/copyright file.
<wxl> doesn't say ANYTHING about not-installed
<tsimonq2> wxl: Read vewy vewy carefully (I'm hunting for rabbits blah blah blah) "All license information should be collected in the debian/copyright file. This usually makes it unnecessary for the package to install this information in other places as well."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #21: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/21/
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh i read that, too. point being that there needs to be a not installed to remove all of usr/share/kf5/licenses/* ?
<tsimonq2> Correct! :D
<tsimonq2> You win! :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Now MP :P
<wxl> is not-installed just like install? cuz i can't find the darn page in this unsearchable manual :)
<tsimonq2> Step 1: Memorize the manual
<tsimonq2> Step 2: See step 1
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> Step 3: /kick * tsimonq2 
<ahoneybun> btw tsimonq2 stop with the Trump memes
<tsimonq2> btw ahoneybun stop being so freaking salty, like damn chill
<tsimonq2> wxl: No but seriously rtfm, I'll DDG in the meantime for you
<valorie> tsimonq2: please stop with the Trump stuff
<valorie> it's painful
<wxl> tsimonq2: admittedly, i'd consider recognizing the fact that while you may feel otherwise, there are people that respond incredibly negatively to the mere mention of his name
 * ahoneybun wonders why his Fire just did a system update on it's own
<ahoneybun> me included
<tsimonq2> Well you are gonna have to hear it for the next 4 years at least...
<tsimonq2> But fine... :/
<ahoneybun> I'd rather avoid it when I can
<wxl> remember that whole Be Considerate thing?
<wxl> *I* think it's funny because one of those wrong memes just proves how terrible it is, but that' sjust me
 * ahoneybun orders a Funko Pop or two
<valorie> I will hear it, true, but I hope not *here*
<wxl> at the same time, we must remember there are people that *DO* like him, and it would probably be best to be considerate with them, too
<wxl> so tl;dr let's not bring it up at all
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> fine fine fine fine FINE
<valorie> amen to that
<tsimonq2> I'm just a little sick of *someone* being so salty sometimes... >__<
<wxl> ARGH I CAN"T FIND IT!!! :(
<wxl> tsimonq2: this is not a constructive way of dealing with that.
<wxl> tsimonq2: nor is it the appropriate forum
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just find an example in packaging.
<wxl> tsimonq2: you and that someone would need to work together to figure out a way to get along
<wxl> i find https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's just like an install file. :)
 * wxl facepalms
<tsimonq2> ??????????
<wxl> 634 < wxl:#kubuntu-devel> is not-installed just like install?
<tsimonq2> Sorry >.<
<wxl> tsimonq2: um i assume this is just a not-installed versus having one for each library or do i need to do that not matter what?
<wxl> e.g. libkf5coreaddons-bin-dev.not-installed?
 * acheronuk yawns
<wxl> acheronuk: any ideas about the above?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope
<tsimonq2> wxl: Incorrect
<tsimonq2> The file is JUST called not-installed
<tsimonq2> Because it's for the whole source package.
<wxl> k
<acheronuk> was no webhook for kaddressbook. bah
<tsimonq2> wxl: Where's your MP? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/21/
<wxl> tsimonq2: right thur
<tsimonq2> wxl: right whur?
<wxl> thur
<tsimonq2> whur?
<wxl> thur
<tsimonq2> whur?
<wxl> in yr emalz
<tsimonq2> Oh thaty
<tsimonq2> *that
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> dude are you done yet???
<tsimonq2> yu
<tsimonq2> *ye
<wxl> dude
<wxl> merge
<wxl> merge
<wxl> meeeeeeerge
<tsimonq2> done
<tsimonq2> done
<tsimonq2> done
<tsimonq2> done
<tsimonq2> done
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: FIXED in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #22: FIXED in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/22/
<tsimonq2> DONEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
<tsimonq2> wxl: YOU SEE YET?
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> good
<acheronuk> 37
<wxl> seconds?
<wxl> i know tsimonq2 took for ever
<acheronuk> 37 left to fix
<tsimonq2> YAYYYYYYYY
<tsimonq2> wxl: fix it
<tsimonq2> wxl: fix it
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: What else you gonna fix? :D
<wxl> nothing rtight now
<wxl> the fact i've fit anything in is a miracle XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/27/
<tsimonq2> wxl: STILL UNSTABLE\
<tsimonq2> :O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/139/
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes and what failed was YOUR suggestion, so what's wrong? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: You, inspect debian/libkf5coreaddons-data.install
<wxl> tsimonq2: i would have thought that it would have been overridden
<tsimonq2> wxl: Incorrect.
<wxl> of course i can't find ANNY DOCUYMENATION ON NOT_INSTALLEWD SOFHUJIGDASIUYWRHFIWUYHREFOI
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcoreaddons/tree/debian/libkf5coreaddons-data.install?h=kubuntu_unstable#n1
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fix it :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: i mean i would have thought that not-installed would override any package.install
<tsimonq2> nuh uhhhh
<acheronuk> nope
<wxl> grr
<wxl> i guess if i think about it like config files it makes sense
<wxl> local > global > system
<wxl> do i have to make ANOTHER proposal?
<tsimonq2> Nah
<tsimonq2> Just push it somewhere
<wxl> done then
<tsimonq2> I"ll grab it
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcoreaddons/commit/?id=0b06d9dcc8597dc836ad5d017ae5cc3de56f7d7d
<tsimonq2> Done
<wxl> thx
<wxl> hopefully that works
<wxl> if one of you can actually find docs on not-installed that would be rad
<tsimonq2> It BETTER :P
<wxl> couldn't find it in either dev/maint guides or policy
<acheronuk> not very verbose, but http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/dh_install.1.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/63/
<tsimonq2> wxl: What did I tell you?!? RTFM!!!!!!!!
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> and it might not work anyways
<wxl>        Please keep in mind that dh_install will not expand wildcards in
<wxl>            this file.
<tsimonq2> Well you don't need a wildard
<tsimonq2> Just the dir
<wxl> oh i guess i should make that change too
<wxl> that is fixed now, please merge
 * acheronuk glares at plasma-workspace
<wxl> acheronuk: might i remind you it's 2am? XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: DONE
<acheronuk> wxl: I'm quite aware, but thanks
<wxl> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #64: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #45: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #28: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #140: FIXED in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #313: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/313/
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<wxl> darn right success
<wxl> btw i turn kubuntu-ci off (read: ignore). too chatty
<wxl> hell, that thing's worse than you, simon
<wxl> AND THAT"S SAYING SOMETHING
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe when you fix all the KCI jobs, you'll be able to turn it back on. XD
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> we need to get ahoneybun packaging
<wxl> tsimonq2: so do you think i could survive a Ninja app at this point?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I will support it if you do can tell me how many packages are in Frameworks, Applications, and Plasma combined. XD
<tsimonq2> Otherwise yes :P
<wxl> well
<wxl> let's see
<wxl> i just need to grab all the repos
<wxl> grep recursively through them for Package in control
<wxl> and pipe it through wc
<tsimonq2> And you have to do it all by yourself. :P
<wxl> so i don't know but i know how to do it XD
<wxl> tl;dr too easy try again
<tsimonq2> No I mean source packages
<wxl> oh well that's even easier
<wxl> cuz then it's just a matter of counting all the repos
<wxl> WAY TOO EASY
<tsimonq2> Do it. :P
<wxl> 370? :)
<tsimonq2> How did you get that number?
<wxl> i cheated
<wxl> looked at all the repos in kubuntu-packaging XD
<tsimonq2> Not 100% accurate.
<tsimonq2> WRONG
<wxl> how close am i?
<tsimonq2> Hint: kde.org
<wxl> oh no that's no fun
<wxl> their git is a blooming nightmare
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm kidding.
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> wait i've got an idea :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, I just need to have confidence that you know our workflow enough.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Link me to the tooling. Neon's repos. Our repos. Debian's repos. KDE's repos.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then send an email to the ML and I'll +1
<wxl> KDE is https://cgit.kde.org/ which includes 4630 lines of HTML dealing only with the listing of repos, with two lines required for each table row, meaning a total of 2315 repos.
<wxl> HAH I WIN
<tsimonq2> Noooooooo :D
<wxl> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/
<tsimonq2> https://www.kde.org/info/plasma-5.8.4.php
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<wxl> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<tsimonq2> KDE?
<wxl> KDE is https://cgit.kde.org/ which includes 4630 lines of HTML dealing only with the listing of repos, with two lines required for each table row, meaning a total of 2315 repos.
<wxl> i included it along with my answer :)
<wxl> -1 to you for not noticing
<wxl> so that's an extra +1 for me
<tsimonq2> Good, send that and any other info you know about our workflow to the ML :)
<wxl> plus bonus for style +5
<wxl> okok so do you really think i can actually survive this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #65: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/65/
<wxl> that's really my question, less than procedure
<wxl> i kind of feeling like i'm getting the hang of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #64: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/64/
<wxl> but i could be fooling myself
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think you are
<wxl> ok then i'll do it
<wxl> just like merge proposals, the worst that can happen is it gets rejected XDE
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well all you need is 2 KDs to say you know what you're talking about
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> And the KC can substitute one KD vote for their collective vote.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yup. :)
<wxl> just for grins, can you send me a link to your application?
<tsimonq2> About that...
<tsimonq2> I just bugged people over and over on IRC ;D
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> kind of like ubuntu-motu? XD
 * wxl points and laughs
<tsimonq2> What? lol
<wxl> 1458 < tsimonq2:#ubuntu-motu> If any of you want to help me become MOTU, throw things at me. ;) 
<tsimonq2> Yeah lol
 * ahoneybun wonders what is going on with peruse
<ahoneybun> mparillo: the full screen launcher works with the super key
<ahoneybun> opening and closing
<ahoneybun> so must by something with our kickoff only
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: the initial Plasma 5.8.3 in Neon also exihibited open kicker no close with meta.  Later packages fixed it and it's fixed 5.8.4.  So it's not a kubuntu only issue.
<ahoneybun> well mparillo said that it was working fine in Manago or whatever with 5.8.3
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: ^
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Yes, eventually 5.8.3 was patched and meta worked to both open and close, but I suspected it's patch 5.8.3 that is not in our repo's. I have not attempted to chase down the patches though.
<ahoneybun> that makes sense
<ahoneybun> better to just work out 5.8.4 I think 
<DarinMiller> hey, pbuilder is fixed.  I can finally create a zenial session.
<DarinMiller> Yes, I agree.  I am holding out for 5.8.4.  Do you recall which version was discussed to back port to 16.04?
<ahoneybun> well 5.8.3 is in backports-landing now
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Xenial? ;)
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2:  pbuilder or plasma 5.8.x?
<tsimonq2> 10:31:55 PM < DarinMiller> hey, pbuilder is fixed.  I can finally create a zenial session.
<tsimonq2> Use sbuild! :P
<DarinMiller> LOL, yes 
<DarinMiller> sbuild? OK, googling for doc's.  Since I don't know how to use either one, might as well learn the "better one?".
<DarinMiller> will sbuild use the pbuild enviro's or does it have to dl it's own?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Well the Ubuntu and Debian archives and PPAs all use it, so... :P
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: let him use what he wants
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: shhhhhhhhhhhh
<DarinMiller> Good to know. I understand the concept behind them but I am serious when I say I don't know how to use them.
<tsimonq2> stop Aaron
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: It's the better solution.
<tsimonq2> Well for consistency and such
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: do you use /dev/shm when sbuilding packages?  Is it worth the trouble for occasional package builds?
<tsimonq2> Yes absolutely
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2:  #11 (optional) on the sbuild link you posted.
<tsimonq2> Every so often you have to clear all the expired chroots but otherwise I always use it
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: apt-cacher-ng is great too
<DarinMiller> Is there an end to the packaging tool set?  I feel like Alice heading down the infinite rabit hole....
<tsimonq2> Yes, fortunately. :)
<DarinMiller> holy crap, 11 chapters of documentation.  No need for sleepeeze if one is a packager, just read the endless documentation....https://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~bloch/acng/html/
<DarinMiller> so is /dev/shm persistant after reboot?  Is the ram disk only consuming memory when running sbuilds?
<tsimonq2> Unsure
<DarinMiller> Setting it up now...  If I mess something up, a format re-install is fast and easy.
<DarinMiller> to app a ppa to an sbuild enviro. do I just schroot -c zesty-amd64 -u root and add a ppa like a normal installation?
<tsimonq2> Nuh uh
<tsimonq2> sec
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's my script for KCI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23535986/
<DarinMiller> funny, now that i read the docs, I setup apt-cacher-ng awhile back and forgot all about it.  That was before I learned how to do DHCP name resolution on my home network.  I agree, it is very usefull for mulitple installs within the home network.
<DarinMiller> OK, sbuild enviro all setup.
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> They should make a full sbuild into a snap
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Night guys o/
<DarinMiller> Night tsimonq2!
<DarinMiller> +1 for sbuild snap
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Can someone invite me to off topic on telegram?
<DarinMiller> wxl: I would if I could, but I am not using telegram yet myself.
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Np
<SilentGhost> mutt
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Bark
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #18: FIXED in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #20: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/20/
<acheronuk> morning  :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #327: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #173: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #328: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #329: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/31/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #176: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #330: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/23/
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Question: KCI builds from a combination of KDE source with Debian packaging?
<acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> NOW i get it. even did it on my own :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #209: FIXED in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #173: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #28: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #287: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #294: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #295: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #288: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/72/
<ahoneybun> wxl: ninjahood?
<wxl> ahoneybun: too soon? :)
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to figure something out lol
<ahoneybun> oh right
<wxl> it's the highest level of packager
<wxl> and a "stepping stone for ascension to KD"
<wxl> (who writes this stuff?) XD
<ahoneybun> Harald or Riddell
<wxl> btw this clearly needs updated https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Handlers_.28.28NEW.29.29
<ahoneybun> LOTS of stuff needs updated
<wxl> as long as someone's on it :)
<ahoneybun> well I think if we update that we don't have names to put there
<ahoneybun> Scott, JR, and Harald are not in here mostly
<wxl> yah
<wxl> i think i figured out the problem with cantor but i'm not sure i trust myself to fix it
<acheronuk> wxl: what have you figured out?
<wxl> acheronuk: working on an email. tl;dr it needs dev help
<acheronuk> it needs debian or ubuntu to build a julia package that includes the include (julia.h etc), AFAIK
<wxl> yup
<wxl> and also the julia library
<wxl> https://cgit.kde.org/cantor.git/commit/?id=3ef0e7ba639622d4f9e613043bb99adde5c19d05
<wxl> the thing i'm confused about is that darn comment
<wxl> " Some distos provide packages without actual includes"
<wxl> if they KNOW that, then why don't they make it optional? or if it's not optional make it something more like "this will fail on distros that provide packages without actual includes"
<acheronuk> it is optional
<wxl> i mean optional for compilation of the julia support
<wxl> which it's apparently not
<wxl> well, ok the library is
<acheronuk> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<acheronuk> * Julia , A high-level, high-performance dynamic programming language for technical computing , <http://julialang.org/>
<acheronuk>    Backend to use Julia with Cantor.
<wxl> optional to compile cantor, but not optional to compile cantor with julia support
<wxl> FindJulia.cmake:
<wxl> REQUIRED_VARS Julia_EXECUTABLE Julia_MAIN_HEADER Julia_INCLUDE_DIRS
<wxl> so the julia.h is a requirement
<acheronuk> it is. so we have to live without it for now
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Work today
<acheronuk> afternoon
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: how goes it?
<acheronuk> I'll have nuggets please
<wxl> ew
<wxl> tsimonq2: good. u?
 * acheronuk would not actually touch anything McD's
<wxl> the coke isn't bad XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Just woke up. Good thing someone caught me. It's like 9:50 AM and I have to clock in for 10:30 AM.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well I know why their coke is so fresh. XD
<wxl> jeez mr. responsibility
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well I set an alarm but I haz not good sleep last night
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, actually McD's coffee here in Canada is very good, I prefer it ot the popular Tin Horton's brand
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<wxl> BluesKaj: your country's love for Tim Horton just shows how incredibly oblivious you are to what good coffee is XD
 * wxl is a registered coffee snob
<BluesKaj> wxl, read my post again  ;-)
<wxl> BluesKaj: oh i did. it's like comparing dog poop to cat poop, my friend. it's still poop. :)
<BluesKaj> wxi , have you tasted McD's canadian coffee ? if not, then don't let your coffee snobbery prejudge
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well the McDonald's I work at just got brats and cheese curds sooooo XD
<wxl> i guess it is true that McD's does things different in different places, so i'll give you the benefit of the doubt. i mean you can get ramen at the hawaiian mcd's
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> LOL
<acheronuk> wxl: https://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-julia-devel/Week-of-Mon-20160919/001433.html
<wxl> acheronuk: that was where i was going to next. you beat me :)
<BluesKaj> wxl, well I'm retired on fixed income, snob coffee is deleiberately avoided :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk is our expert log searcher XD
<wxl> BluesKaj: that's understandable :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's not coffee. that's desert. with a side of coffee.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Offtopic dude :P
<wxl> acheronuk: am i reading this correctly that the reason Debian is behind on julia is because they don't offer SSL support in their git?????
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 9_____9
<acheronuk> wxl: "Right, the issue here is this is the debian build where they're using system libraries for everything, and that system copy of libgit2 is not built directly against openssl (I think) so https isn't working."
<acheronuk> from the github link ^^^
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> however, i'm not sure that means it will actually have the includes
<acheronuk> no, it doesn't. but hopefully as debian kde may also want those includes for their cantor, they will bug the julia team about them for that new release
<acheronuk> or WE could set Simon on them in full pester mode.....?
 * acheronuk runs
<wxl> true
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<wxl> although i'm pretty sure that simon's pester mode is a boolean rather than a range
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Who you want me to pester?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, on and off switch XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why am I bugging the Julia team? :P
<acheronuk> in the end though, it is just optional support. could tell KCI to ignore that and not go orange on it
<wxl> could you get it to make it informational rather than a warning?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> i'm going to see what's in the "official" ppa
<acheronuk> that's the thing. I'm reluctant to add it to meta/cmake-ignore as then it goes away on KCI, and if/when there is a fix you won't have that as a reminder, and may have forgotten about it
<wxl> yep there's includes
<wxl> !info julia zesty
<ubottu> julia (source: julia): high-performance programming language for technical computing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.7-1build1 (zesty), package size 3769 kB, installed size 26279 kB
 * wxl kicks it jono style
 * wxl is listening to REAPING FLESH by Black Breath ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/Black+Breath/_/REAPING+FLESH
<wxl> acheronuk: what's up with that new-appstreamqt.patch on discover?
<wxl> same deal with the patch on print-manager. i guess it would be good to know WHY.
<acheronuk> wxl: that appstream patch was left in there as it might have been needed if we were to backport and were for some reason not able to include the right version of appstream
<acheronuk> but there is now a newer change is discover git that enables discover 5.8.4 and discover master branch to build against old OR new versions, so i guess that patch can be removed completely
 * acheronuk goes to look at print manager
<wxl> ok well you're the expert there so i'll leave that to you :)
<wxl> print-manager was disabled by clive
<wxl> acheronuk: is "dependancy" how they spell it in the uk? XD http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/28/parsed_console/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/28/parsed_console/log_content.html#WARNING2
<wxl> why don't you pastebin the entirety of the log?
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<acheronuk> the thing is KCI is building upstream master code so sometimes patches may be obsolete on there, but may be needed if we use the KCI packaging as a basis to package a very recent stable release.
<wxl> ic
<acheronuk> so at least at first, the cautious thing to do is disable rather than remove
<acheronuk> wxl: nope, 'dependancy' is just a typo 
<wxl> k on it
<wxl> re: those other two issues in plasma-sdk, i assume just wiping the unnecessary crunch bang would do the trick
<wxl> wait but that's an issue with the upstream code derp
<wxl> so nothing i'm going to be able to fix about that
<wxl> although
<wxl> maybe it's necessary
<wxl> looks like there are similar additions to lintian-overrides
<wxl> so i guess i'll just do that
<wxl> although, oddly, the upstream code lacks it on cuttlefish
<wxl> w
<wxl> t
<wxl> h
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> nothing like weekend nachos on the weekend
<wxl> no way
 * wxl is listening to Yes Way by Weekend Nachos ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/Weekend+Nachos/_/Yes+Way
 * acheronuk pours a glass of something that rhymes with "black spaniels"
<wxl> that's my new band name
<wxl> yiiiiiiiiiiiiikes holy warnings, peruse
 * BluesKaj drinks cough medicine...yeah i do have a cold, I'm not a rubby
<wxl> XD
 * wxl finishes his tea
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/72/parsed_console/
<wxl> O_________________________________________O
<wxl> well they're all locale desktops. probablyl not as bad as it seems
<wxl> still, have fun with that XD
<wxl> aw heck i probably have to build this to figure out the soname ughj
<wxl> ugh ther'es got to be a better way to do this
<wxl> the solution they provide for this violates the problem to begin with hahahahaah https://lintian.debian.org/tags/description-synopsis-starts-with-article.html
<wxl> um regarding http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/lastSuccessfulBuild/parsed_console/ i'm rather confused since control doesn't build any libraries actually
<wxl> or maybe it does?
 * wxl is confused
<acheronuk> it's now a single binary package, so everything goes in the pim-data-exporter package. including the private libraries that it builds. as such it doesn't matter that the soname of that private library doesn't match the package name, and for that library could be overridden
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #14: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #14: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #16: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/16/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl
<wxl> oi
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: have you been jamming caffeine again?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> No I just feel like bugging wxl today :P
<valorie> so unkind!
<wxl> it's ok since i usually just ignore his ridiculousness :)
<valorie> he's been working hard here
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well I'm gonna become MOTU this weekend XD
<valorie> woah
<wxl> then quit bugging me
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Right wxl? :P
<wxl> go bug your sponsors
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well I'm waiting for my ride. :P
<wxl> get a bike
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not with me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/17/
<wxl> ride to work
<valorie> having a MOTU around again would be awesome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/17/
<wxl> valorie: did you see my early mail to the list?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/19/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Can you tell valorie exactly what Logan said? XD
<valorie> oh, I need to read email
<valorie> thanks for reminding me
<wxl> 1930 < Logan:#ubuntu-motu> so basically make them sick of you
<valorie> yup, pretty much like Kubuntu Devel -- dude, sick of uploading for you, schedule your meeting!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> wxl: about your email re:julia.h -- it is always good to talk to the devel team
<valorie> and then file a bug
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Wasn't that to kubuntu-devel?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> thanks for writing a technical email I could easily understand
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Won't filing a bug happen after some discussion with something like this?
<wxl> valorie: i try :) but that's not the one i wanted you to see
<valorie> the Julia devels might know why includes are lacking in Debian & Ubuntu
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah my thing is i don't know why the bug exists. i feel like it would be a good first step to talk to the debian maintainers of julia
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Then as a wise man once said, "JUST DO IT!"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> "Don't let your dreams be dreams! Yesterday you said tomorrow!"
<valorie> is there grilling for a ninja black belt?
<valorie> I thought the work was the grilling
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Correct valorie
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm +1 fwiw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/18/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> About wxl ninja?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #19: FIXED in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #19: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/19/
 * valorie has no vote -- I think the other ninjas or KDs decide
<acheronuk> something like that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: wxl for ninja - your vote? :)
<acheronuk> I mean KDs decide. not ninjas
<tsimonq2> I know
<tsimonq2> BUT
<tsimonq2> Your opinion?
<acheronuk> +0.75
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<acheronuk> I would just like to see some more good example MPs 1st. not that I doubt walter's ability, but just see more of what he would would push to git if he had that permission
<acheronuk> a formality really
<acheronuk> if others decide to just ninja him up, I would not have any real objection
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go go go :D
<wxl> well i'll just keep doing what i'm doing :)
<valorie> I love seeing the green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #21: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #19: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #19: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #21: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #330: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #169: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/29/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-27
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: So I've tried to fix umbrello in Zesty a few times to no avail. Could you please take a look?
<wxl> tsimonq2: according to clivejo, don't bother. it's an issue with llvm generally being broken in ubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fair enough, thank you.
<wxl> cantor and kalzium are similar messed up
<tsimonq2> print-manager looks easy. Want to take a shot at fixing it, wxl? :)
<valorie> is anybody fixing the llvm issue in Ubuntu?
<valorie> seems like a big issue -- we get questions about it a few times per week in #kubunt
<valorie> u
<valorie> they get questions in #kde-neon as well
<tsimonq2> WHat exactly is the issue?
<tsimonq2> *What
<valorie> I dunno, the problems seem rather vaguely described
<tsimonq2> bug 1365432?
<ubottu> bug 1365432 in llvm-toolchain-3.5 (Ubuntu) "llvm doesn't install any LLVMConfig.cmake file" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365432
<tsimonq2> See, ovidiu-florin has been hiding it from us this whole time! :O
<valorie> ovidiu-florin's company just got acquired by Intel
<valorie> I think it will take a bit before he can dig out from that
<tsimonq2> So he now works for Intel now? :D
<valorie> yup
<tsimonq2> Wow cool
<tsimonq2> !info llvm-dev
<ubottu> llvm-dev (source: llvm-defaults (0.34)): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM), libraries and headers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8-34 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #303: FIXED in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #115: FIXED in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #24: FIXED in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/24/
<valorie> weeeee
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl @wxl23: Still in the general area?
 * acheronuk yawns
<wxl> tsimonq2: whatcha want?
<[Relic]> For comments or queries on the plasma apps that come with the distro is that just kde forums?
<wxl> anyone still awake?
 * ahoneybun gets more coke+rum
<wxl> tsimonq2: ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> HAI HONEYBEAR!!!\
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> .___.
<wxl> uh oh
<wxl> oh jeez
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I just wanted to be Rafael for a minute there. XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-sdk/+merge/311880
<tsimonq2> <.< >.>
<tsimonq2> wxl: You ran it through wrap-and-sort RIGHT?
<wxl> tsimonq2: the changelog entry? no.
 * tsimonq2 facepalsm
<tsimonq2> *facepalms
<wxl> if you mean the lintian-overrides, yes :)
 * ahoneybun is now out of coke
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know about wrap-and-sort, right?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Stright up rum XD
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Straight up rum XD
<ahoneybun> I like being able to walk
<tsimonq2> wxl: Good. You better become ninja soon though. I'll merge. XD
<wxl> a strange package to start with :)
<wxl> oops wrong channel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/154/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fix it. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: -kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/29/
<wxl> tsimonq2: have you looked at http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/11/parsed_console/ ? it seems to me like qt5multimedia-dev should be included as a dependency… or am i missing something?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nope looks right to me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Build it locally to be sure. wxl
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> s/./,/
<wxl> and wtf that git problem is because the optional package is not found
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> do you usually build in your sbuild?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> alright i guess i gotta fix mine up
<DarinMiller> hi tsimonq2 and wxl. 
<wxl> hai DarinMiller 
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You guys open for me to throw things at you? :)
<DarinMiller> anyone have time to explain how to build a package in sbuild?  I have sbuild setup as per the sbuild website, but I have never built inside a build enviro.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> sbuild -d DIST-amd64-shm inside your package dir
<wxl> tsimonq2: so were that to be the case, the issue then would be an upstream one, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: What *specifically*?
<DarinMiller> ok...
<wxl> tsimonq2: if it's missing qt5multimedia-dev as a dependency
<wxl> no wait
<wxl> i'm answering my own question
<wxl> it's not
<wxl> but then what exactly is it? 
<wxl> there's no such thing as an optional build-depends
<wxl> i guess it would be a suggests
<wxl> in which case, so is git with plasma-sdk
<wxl> which it already is
<wxl> so that doesn't necessarily fix jenkins
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why can't you add those deps then? :)
<wxl> well you gave me the plasma-sdk to "fix"
<wxl> the issue is that git isn't found
<wxl> it's not found because it's a Suggests
<wxl> so the way i see it there's nothing to fix
<wxl> unless we are required to build with every option
<wxl> in which case git would HAVE to be a build-dep
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Where is it a suggests?
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/plasma-sdk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well why CAN'T git be a build dep? :)
<wxl> i'm wondering if it should be
<ahoneybun> wxl: plasma sdk is yellow now
<wxl> ahoneybun: yeah i know. trying to figure out how to make it green :)
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: still on?
<wxl> i should probably worry about the reds
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeee
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at kalzium
<wxl> ahoneybun: per clivejo, it depends on a library that's not available yet
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: "Added libqt5opengl5-dev as build dep " is that enough of a changelog?
<ahoneybun> wxl: yea I know but I want to get rid of the other dep issues 
<wxl> ahoneybun: i would say so
<ahoneybun> that way once the library is in the archive we'll be good to go
<wxl> ahoneybun: i think if you want to attack a red, your best bet is kde-runtime
<ahoneybun> wxl: since tsimonq2 can merge I need him to approve it atm
<ahoneybun> I'll look at kde-runtime now
<wxl> it's a lot of errors but it's all the saem thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Remember, no typos or I won't approve. 😂
<ahoneybun> well that's what I'm asking
<ahoneybun> holy crao
<ahoneybun> wxl: 708 errors, 3 warnings
<ahoneybun> for kde-runtime
 * DarinMiller raises hand
<DarinMiller> I have both the tarball and git dl'd but I can figure out how to make sbuild run...
<DarinMiller> I parked the git here: /home/darin/ubuntu/build/debian/
<ahoneybun> wxl: but on LP it says successful
<DarinMiller> from directory  /home/darin/ubuntu/build I attempt to run the sbuild it gets angry saying: /home/darin/ubuntu/build/debian/
<DarinMiller> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../audiocd-kio_16.04.3.orig.tar
<wxl> DarinMiller: it does??????
<wxl> DarinMiller: move it up the hierarchy one level
<wxl> i'm sorry that incredulous comment was meant for ahoneybun, DarinMiller 
<ahoneybun> what?
<wxl> ahoneybun: that kde-runtime succeeds on lp?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23541153/
<wxl> give me a sec to get this schroot building and i'll check
<DarinMiller> sbuild is still angry:  Could not parse /home/darin/ubuntu/build/debian/changelog
<wxl> i admit i didn't dig too deep
<wxl> DarinMiller: did you make the build directory?
<DarinMiller> yes, I made the build dir.  Kill it?
<wxl> DarinMiller: and the debian stuff is in there?
<DarinMiller> the build dir is part of my virgin sbuild enviro...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll help in like 5 mins if you still don't get it :)
 * ahoneybun kicks git
<DarinMiller> brb... 
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> my push is being rejected
<wxl> full output please
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23541167/
<ahoneybun> I just did a git clone
<ahoneybun> I should not need a git pull/fetch anyway
<ahoneybun> I do it and it says I'm uptodate
<wxl> and then push still won't work?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I've cloned this thing 3 times so far
<ahoneybun> and same error
<wxl> weird
<wxl> what ref is HEAD pointed at?
<ahoneybun> ?
<wxl> top of git log
<ahoneybun> I'm about to just delete it again and move on
<ahoneybun> git log?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> give me the first ref
<wxl> is it 776e3ccefd7ff6653ddf9904fc5e6fd449591009 ?
<ahoneybun> ref: refs/heads/kubuntu_unstable
<ahoneybun> I don't know what log is
<ahoneybun> or where it is
<wxl> git log -n1
<ahoneybun> commit 0398f32954565394b7197593d407ffb3934895e9
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=398&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 398
<ahoneybun> it has my commit
<wxl> waaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<wxl> that's not any ref you have in here!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> O_____________O
<ahoneybun> well I've commited to my local copy
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> WHAT DID UBOTTU JUST DO
<wxl> the refs are here https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> what's the one after that (you can -n2 or just git log)
 * ahoneybun deletes dir
<ahoneybun> someone else can deal with that
<wxl> sure you want to give up so soon?
<wxl> that seems like a no brainer
<ahoneybun> giving up is easy
<ahoneybun> plus what git is doing makes no sense
<wxl> but i'm sure we could figure it out
<ahoneybun> it's fine
<wxl> tsimonq2: show me your sbuild script again?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 2 mins pls
<ahoneybun> yea I don't know why it keeps rejecting it
<ahoneybun> Your branch is up-to-date with 'origin/kubuntu_unstable'.
<ahoneybun> I've git pull/fetch before my changes
<ahoneybun> git commit was fine
<wxl> git remove -v
<ahoneybun> why?
<ahoneybun> I did not do that last time
<wxl> oops
<wxl> remote i mean
<ahoneybun> again why
<DarinMiller> wxl: did you want the sbuild script for ppa's that simon posted yesterday?
<wxl> DarinMiller: yes plz
<wxl> ahoneybun: to check where you're getting stuff from/to
<DarinMiller> wxl: I could not find the post, but I have the script: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23541206/
<ahoneybun> I know what it does but 
<ahoneybun> origin  git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium (fetch)
<ahoneybun> origin  git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium (push)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> $ cat bin/build-kci | pastebinit … http://paste.ubuntu.com/23541210/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl ^^
<tsimonq2> Example usage: build-kci zesty
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have fun. ;)
<wxl> ahoneybun: ok i have an idea. give me git log in a pastebin?
<ahoneybun> ???
<wxl> ahoneybun: git log | pastebinit
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23541217/
<wxl> aw man this sucks
<tsimonq2> commit e9c4e8f873b5989332ac40a4bb47717f3504b6bb
<wxl> simon messed your life up
<wxl> yup
<tsimonq2> Huh? :P
<wxl> compare https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> I win :P
<wxl> with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23541217/
<tsimonq2> Ah yes. Aaron needs to get with it. :P
<wxl> how do you deal with this???
<ahoneybun> get with what?
<tsimonq2> wxl: You are the git master. Type out a long rebase command he can use to fix this mess. XD
<ahoneybun> Simon messing things up?
<wxl> ugh god
<wxl> well he didn't really mess things up
<wxl> but he did add a commit upstream that is not included in your fork
<ahoneybun> well I'm blaming him on this
<wxl> it's not his fault, per se
<wxl> it's a problem that could happen to anyone of us
<tsimonq2> I totally blame Aaron. ALWAYS READ UPSTREAM COMMIT LOGS!
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> but I cloned it from our stuff
<ahoneybun> not my fork
<tsimonq2> git pull
<wxl> i know
<wxl> but you're trying to push to your repo
<wxl> using code from outside your repo
<wxl> they're not in sync
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I get it
<wxl> i don't think a rebase will do this
<ahoneybun> I could delete my repo
<wxl> because it's not really a matter of branches
<ahoneybun> and start from the main repo
<wxl> i'm kind of thinking that must be the only reasonable solution but i'm all ears if someone has another idea
<tsimonq2> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Di_fSF3MxO8/T0u-ShdD-SI/AAAAAAAAAeg/Zjpb1SD3rrU/s1600/git.png
<ahoneybun> it's fine
<wxl> yes but in a way these are like two separate repositories
<tsimonq2> If you were a git master, you could export all of your commits that you made as patches and reapply them with a fresh clone. XDDDDD
<tsimonq2> (or that's what I would do)
<wxl> wait
<wxl> oh
<wxl> maybe git fetch
<wxl> yeah try git fetch!!!
<ahoneybun> nah
<ahoneybun> tried that 
<ahoneybun> deleted it already
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<wxl> there ya go
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+merge/311886
<ahoneybun> wxl: thankfully that was a small change
<ahoneybun> I'm currently trying to make a few alias for myself
<wxl> ahoneybun: yeah :)
<ahoneybun> not going too well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KwI0cTOj/file_1236.mp4
<wxl> tsimonq2: in sbuild --list do you have -amd64 AND -amd64-shm for both source and chroot
<tsimonq2> Sorry I couldn't help myslef. :P
<ahoneybun> I swear
<tsimonq2> wxl: Correct.
<wxl> ahoneybun: whatcha need an alias for?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: wrap-and-sort dude!
<wxl> oh so i guess i didn't delete my old one :)
<ahoneybun> I'm going to get banned from this room and it will be because of Simon
<ahoneybun> we told you to stop with that meme
<tsimonq2> <__<   >__>
<wxl> yeah, i think you might be looking forward to a muting, tsimonq2 
<wxl> that is seriously the last time
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: that changelog is fine
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Not the changelog
<tsimonq2> Fine fine fine, I'll send it to wxl in private then. :P
<ahoneybun> the control is fine as well
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> Wrong.
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> looks fine in nano
<tsimonq2> O______________________________O eew
<tsimonq2> 10:19:16 PM < tsimonq2> ahoneybun: wrap-and-sort dude!
<wxl> also i'd consider getting in the habit of an interpreter directive of #!/usr/bin/env bash
<ahoneybun> you know what
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: You know what? :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<tsimonq2> mmm
<ahoneybun> well then mmmmmmm
<DarinMiller> how/when should one wrap and sort?  Is that script I need to download?
<wxl> it's in kubuntu autmation
<tsimonq2> mmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> Hah I'm back. :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: seriously, that's enough.
<ahoneybun> first you knock my "mm" and then my choice in text editors
<ahoneybun> I'm sooooo close to being done with you
<wxl> admittedly i'd knock your choice in text editors, too, but i think we have a better working relationship, ahoneybun :)
 * tsimonq2 goes to the kitchen and looks at the salt shakers
<ahoneybun> wxl: agreed :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i am personally giving you the last warning on this.
<wxl> DarinMiller: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/check-and-fix/ka-wrap-and-sort
<tsimonq2> no no no no no
<tsimonq2> Do not use that
<tsimonq2> wrap-and-sort is a package in the archive :)
<wxl> !info wrap-and-sort
<ubottu> Package wrap-and-sort does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info wrap-and-sort zenial
<ubottu> 'zenial' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports
<wxl> !info wrap-and-sort zesty
<ubottu> Package wrap-and-sort does not exist in zesty
<wxl> hah
<ahoneybun> the heck
<wxl> ?
<ahoneybun> wrap-and-sort removed 2 lines
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> I see what it did
<wxl> what wrap and sort are you using?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/commit/?id=4338addb322cbbe6f2129c69ec1f4dc0ce790505
<ahoneybun> wxl: ^
<ahoneybun> that confused me at first
<wxl> ahoneybun: yes but where did you get the wrap and sort tool from?
<ahoneybun> the archive
<ahoneybun> it was installed already
<wxl> um
<wxl> oh hahahahah
<ahoneybun> !info wrap-and-sort
<ubottu> Package wrap-and-sort does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> !info wrap-and-sort yakkety
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> I have the package
<DarinMiller> !info kubuntu-automation
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-automation does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> wxl: it even has a man page
<wxl> i found it
<wxl> i'm waiting for dpkg to tell me where it came from
<wxl> ah devscripts
<wxl> ^^ install that DarinMiller 
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+merge/311887
<DarinMiller> wxl: how did you find that?
<wxl> DarinMiller: whereis wrap-and-sort, then feed one of the paths through dpkg -S
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Now THERE you go. :)
<ahoneybun> you know you could have been more helpful with what that command did
<wxl> ahoneybun: i suspect he was taking a hands-off approach so you could discover on your own. it's a reasonable method of teaching, though it might not work for you. just ask next time :)
<ahoneybun> wxl: it does not work for me at all
<wxl> ahoneybun: so just ask :)
<ahoneybun> I really hate that 
<wxl> i would have told you but i assumed you knew
<DarinMiller> cool, dpkg -S is quite handy (devscripts were already installed btw)
<DarinMiller> I missed something, ahoneybun what lession did you learn the hard way?
<ahoneybun> what?
<DarinMiller> I was under the impression wrap n sort did not do what you expected.  You said it removed 2 lines but then you seemed ok with the outcome.
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: oh right
<ahoneybun> it removed 2 lines but moved them back in different places
<wxl> also known as sort XD
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: remember how acheronuk said about the .install files for thing to be in abc order
<ahoneybun> well in a diff it looks different
<DarinMiller> yes.  
<wxl> yeah diffs are confusing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/57/
<ahoneybun> wxl: what is this?
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/libavogadro-dev
<wxl> ahoneybun: probably a chemistry tool
<ahoneybun> it is the same name
<ahoneybun>  though
<ahoneybun>  Avogadro
<ahoneybun> so but that cmake file is missing in that package
<wxl> as in avogadro's number
<ahoneybun> mm
<wxl> like what a mole is based on
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: can I edit the changelog of kalzium so all those packages that I added are on one line?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: If you want
<wxl> is that correct?
<ahoneybun> well it would make it easier to read 
<wxl> i tried to merge two of santa's entries toegether and clivejo warned me against it
<wxl> saying that everything should be in chronological order
<tsimonq2> Well I take that back
<tsimonq2> wxl is right
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+merge/311888
<ahoneybun> I did not do it 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/115/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Merged
<ahoneybun> cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/28/
<wxl> tsimonq2: why do you re-add kci every time with your script?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because it's a new ephemeral container every time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/58/
<wxl> oic
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: it has 2 builds going at the same time
<ahoneybun> any reason?
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> it stoped
<ahoneybun> *Stopped
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/116/
<wxl> tsimonq2: why isn't this in kubuntu-automation
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because it's hacky af
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/29/
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> that thing needs a LOT more deps
<ahoneybun> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/295105793/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kalzium_4%3A16.04.3+p17.04+git20161127.0458-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/117/
<wxl> ahoneybun: XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/30/
<wxl> tsimonq2: what was the thing for getting the tarball?
<ahoneybun> wxl: did you see that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: get-kci-tarball
<tsimonq2> in ka
<ahoneybun> wow 12am 
<ahoneybun> mm 2 factor on my gmail was a good idea and bad
<ahoneybun> can't use any other email client now
<wxl> sure you just need to make an app password
<ahoneybun> well if the client does not support it
<wxl> it doesn't support a password?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> well the default one but then I need a 6 digit code too
<wxl> weeeeeeeird
<ahoneybun> but the client does not know how to handle that
<wxl> go into google and you can make an app passsword
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/landing/2step/
<wxl> it's a password that's doesn't need 2fa
<ahoneybun> well that destroys the reason for 2fa
<wxl> yeah it's a limited kind of thing only for clients that you really want to use that doesn't support 2fa
<ahoneybun> wxl: I wonder if I should go though with kalzium and that dep nightmare
<wxl> ahoneybun: it'll keep you busy :)
<ahoneybun> 13 different ones
<ahoneybun> well tsimonq2 as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/60/
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: ping
<tsimonq2> yesssss
<ahoneybun> there are 13 new deps for kalzium
<ahoneybun> I've added 4 in one commit
<ahoneybun> I was going to do 3 commits
<ahoneybun> 4, 4, 5
<ahoneybun> cool?
<tsimonq2> Or all in one if you want. :)
<ahoneybun> then I'll send one merge
<tsimonq2> Yup. :)
<ahoneybun> k
 * ahoneybun sets 'was' for 'wrap-and-sort'
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kalzium/+merge/311889
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> there
<ahoneybun> wxl: I'm wondering if debian changed the lib names
<ahoneybun> AvogadroLibsConfig.cmake = AvogadroConfig.cmake
<wxl> ahoneybun: it's possible. you can try searching upstream. also might be interesting to see what neon does
<ahoneybun> though gentoo and the github page have that cmake file
<ahoneybun> though neon control file does not have most of the stuff we need from it
<ahoneybun> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/kalzium.git/tree/debian/control
<ahoneybun> wxl: https://packages.debian.org/stretch/amd64/libavogadro-dev/filelist
<ahoneybun> debian does not have file
<ahoneybun> debian does have kde-runtime as a dep though
<ahoneybun> though debian build 16.08 with older packages/...
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: See my response to your MP.
<ahoneybun> I di
<ahoneybun> *did
<ahoneybun> not sure why it needs them now
<ahoneybun> pushed a new commit tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: https://packages.debian.org/stretch/amd64/kalzium
<ahoneybun> not sure how they are using older packages though
<ahoneybun> looks like kde4 stuff
<ahoneybun> 16.08 vs 16.04
<ahoneybun> anyway going to sleep in a few 
<ahoneybun> once that new build is done
<tsimonq2> I think I'll head off now.
<tsimonq2> o/
<ahoneybun> night
<DarinMiller> nite all
<ahoneybun> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/118/
<ahoneybun> funny since AvogadroLibs is optional
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/62/
<acheronuk> afternoon :)
<acheronuk> kalzium
<acheronuk> -- Installing: /<<BUILDDIR>>/kalzium-16.04.3+p17.04+git20161127.0606/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libscience.so.SOVERSION
<acheronuk> -- Installing: /<<BUILDDIR>>/kalzium-16.04.3+p17.04+git20161127.0606/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libscience.so
<acheronuk> that's ugly ^^^
<acheronuk> upstream cmake problem setting the right version I guess
<blaze> it's time to look at 16.12 apps packaging
<ahoneybun> yea acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> blaze: Not yet.
<santa_> good afternoon
<DarinMiller> good morning/afternoon
<wxl> DarinMiller: need an aplanation of single binary?
<wxl> do you need to generate a new key everytime you make a new schroot?
<wxl> weird guess so
<wxl> or not argh
<DarinMiller> wxl: as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild, looks like chroots can be pre-populated (Pre-populated chroots near the bottom)
<DarinMiller> But I still do not know how to use those dang things.
<wxl> this is what i'm getting hung up on http://pastebin.com/g89DMDJ4
<DarinMiller> So packages have to be downloaded within the chroot enviro?  Is there a way to download and pass the download pack to the chroot enviro?
<wxl> probably but that's annoying
<DarinMiller> wxl: I don't understand your question: [09:57] <wxl> DarinMiller:  need an aplanation of single binary?
<santa_> if you want to speed up the downloading and installing of build dependencies you can use apt-cacher-ng (to speed up downloading) and eatmydata (to speed up installing)
<wxl> DarinMiller: i saw you said something in your merge request like "single binary?" which suggested you might want an explanation
<wxl> yeah wish i could get that far santa :)
<santa_> well, I started with pbuilder, then switched to sbuild, then started to improve my stuff on top of that
<santa_> I mean, there was a long road to get there
<wxl> heh
<wxl> well i'm going to start from scratch again
<santa_> I didn't start to do everything in "pro mode"
<wxl> this issue with keys is honestly a little baffling
<wxl> what's super weird is that it clearly sees the Sbuild Signer key
<wxl> but not the secret key
<wxl> they're both in freaking /var/lib/sbuild/apt-keys/
<wxl> ugh
<DarinMiller> I only have 2 files in /var/lib/sbuild/apt-keys/ (sbuild-key.pub and sbuild-key.sec).  
<wxl> right same here
<DarinMiller> so what were you running to generate these errors http://pastebin.com/g89DMDJ4   (I have only logged in an out of my sbuild session.)
<wxl> so i'm trying to build plasma-sdk
<wxl> that's my pwd
<wxl> the tarball is in ../
<wxl> from there i'm trying to use simon's build-kci command
<wxl> but ignoring that and doing a standard sbuild fails tooo
<wxl> i.e.
<wxl> sbuild -d zesty-amd64-shm ../plasma-sdk*.dsc
<DarinMiller> did the dsc file come from a git download, tar package or ?????  I don't see a dsc for the audiocd-kio package (neither in the tar nor git link).
<wxl> yeah sorry that's confusing
<wxl> the dsc came out of the tarball the first time i tried to run sbuild
<DarinMiller> Am I supposed to generate the dsc file myself?
<wxl> if you're doing it for the first time, just have the tarball in the right format in ../ and run sbuild while in the main directory
<wxl> the first time it runs and sees the source, it generates the dsc
<wxl> i find it odd that get-kci-tarball stores the tarball in ../build-area/. is there a way to specify this directory to sbuild? cuz that would sure clean up my repo directory
<wxl> santa ^^
<DarinMiller> So I don't need the git library files, just the uncompressed (.xz) tar package?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wverEkay/file_1243.jpg Too tired to package
<wxl> so it's like this
<wxl> let's say you're going to do everything out of ~
<wxl> so:
<wxl> cd
<wxl> git clone package
<wxl> cd package
<wxl> get-kci-tarball
<wxl> mv ../build-area/package*xz ../
<wxl> sbuild -d zesty-amd64-shm
<wxl> make sense now?
<DarinMiller> oh, that helps immensely!
<wxl> yeah in general, you assume with packages, you're always going to be in the folder containing the debian folder
<wxl> and packaging is essentially a process of taking upstream (kde in our case) code and applying the debian packaging to it
<wxl> that packaging basically doing the job of specifying compilation options
<wxl> such as applying patches 
<wxl> and then running it through some checking (like lintian)
<wxl> and then creating a deb file that works correctly
<wxl> i wonder if my chroot has a newer gnupg version
<wxl> AH HA
<wxl> well that's cool
<wxl> at least i can start using some people's keys :)
<wxl> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=827315
<ubottu> Debian bug 827315 in src:sbuild "sbuild: Does not work with gnupg 2.x installed in the chroot" [Important,Fixed]
<wxl> !info sbuild xenial-updates
<ubottu> 'xenial-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-b
<wxl> !info sbuild xenial
<ubottu> sbuild (source: sbuild): Tool for building Debian binary packages from Debian sources. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.67.0-2ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 75 kB, installed size 452 kB
<wxl> !info sbuild xenial-proposed
<ubottu> Package sbuild does not exist in xenial-proposed
<wxl> gar
<wxl> !info sbuild xenial-backports
<ubottu> Package sbuild does not exist in xenial-backports
<wxl> yarg
<wxl> this is what i get for running LTS
<wxl> and now i have some other problem argh
<wxl> giong to do the dishes
<DarinMiller> yes, I will need patching training assuming I can ever progress beyond my "packaging strider" cycle.
 * DarinMiller 's analagoy of his packaging abilities as related to cycling (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz6zG9EYOKI)
<DarinMiller> so the directory for my sbuild looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544521 
<DarinMiller> I am by the statement:  mv ../build-area/package*xz ../
<DarinMiller> I am confused^
<wxl> ↵
<wxl> aw darin left
<wxl> gotta teach that boy how to idle
<wxl> !info libkf5kio-dev
<ubottu> Package libkf5kio-dev does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> argh
<wxl> !info libkf5kio-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkf5kio-dev does not exist in zesty
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> !info libkf5plasma-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkf5plasma-dev does not exist in zesty
<wxl> why the heck is kci not complaining about the fact that plasma-sdk can't even get the right packages? argh
<acheronuk> libkf5kio-dev & libkf5plasma-dev are renames of sub-dev packages. there should be transitional  packages in KCI, but you won't find the new names in the ubuntu archive yet
<wxl> ohhh
<wxl> so is there any easy way for me to run an sbuild?
<wxl> think i may have answered my own question
<wxl> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #41: FAILURE in 3 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/41/
<wxl> well i added the kci ppa and updated in --chroot-setup-command and yet i have all sorts of dependency issues http://pastebin.com/pwN7Bbx8
<acheronuk> I use pbuilder not sbuild 
<acheronuk> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<wxl> this is kde identity/phabricator?
<wxl> yes, wxl, it is :)
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53014/why-use-sbuild-over-pbuilder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #42: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/42/
<blaze> I don't even use pbuider but have it installed
<wxl> yeah i think it's a thing you do when you go through the packaging guide on ubuntu
<blaze> I don't need a packaging guide :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bah acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> sbuild ftw
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8SNBZFvP/file_1248.oga
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Oops
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Fix my sbuild Simon
<wxl> tsimonq2: fix it
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> Hello from Spain ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Zomg
<wxl> fix it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What
<wxl> my sbuild http://pastebin.com/pwN7Bbx8
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Your sbuild isn't broken
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Push it to your repo and I'll push it to KCI, you'll see
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's a dep problem
<wxl> then why is it not breaking like that on kci?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait maybe you're right hold on
<wxl> nope same problem tsimonq2 
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What did you do?
<wxl> i'm going to try this all over again
<wxl> sigh
<valorie> hello @marcinsagol!
<valorie> whatcha doing in Spain?
<valorie> and where are you
<wxl> tsimonq2: happens even with a fresh repo, fresh schroot, frresh tarball
<wxl> tsimonq2: in other words, this should also happen on KCI
<wxl> tsimonq2: or something about my set up is messsed up
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Alright
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Next step
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> LXC container. Add the PPA. Install the packages it says it can't install and diagnose it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Got it? :)
<wxl> i'll give it a go
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Good. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Any luck?
<wxl> tsimonq2: trying something else first
<wxl> tsimonq2: i assume you need to use a privledged container?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nope
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #104: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #88: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #109: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksmtp build #92: ABORTED in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksmtp/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1000: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1000/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #979: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #151: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #100: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #104: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #207: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #132: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #121: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #170: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #212: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #183: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #152: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #81: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #133: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #148: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #119: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #168: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #154: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #133: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #125: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #99: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #75: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #97: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #138: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #184: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #61: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #93: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #123: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #129: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #137: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #125: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #94: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #108: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #128: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #29: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #128: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #280: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #67: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #167: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #151: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #116: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1916: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1916: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1916: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1916/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @Santa, 👍 on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1917: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1917: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1917: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #123: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/158/
<clivejo> could someone refresh the symbols on messagelib unstable please
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll do when I get home in 1.5 hours if nobody else does
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #444: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/444/
<santa_> good night everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: I have been checking the current versions of everything. do you mind if I move "your" fw 5.40 and apps 17.08.3 packages to backports landing?
<santa_> also fyi no regressions for fw and plasma with qt 5.9.2:
<acheronuk> santa_: fw 5.40 I was hoping to update merging with debian, but as they are still far behind that seems not such a good idea. so go for it
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> sorry
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> ↑ these two are the ones for qt 5.9.2
<acheronuk> santa_: for apps, I have not yet updated this machine with 17.08.3 backports, and I wanted to test the not too huge number of KF5 ported apps before going to landing. will do so tomorrow and probably then move if that is OK?
<santa_> apps are being built now for amd64, I expect to find some regressions
<santa_> acheronuk: I tested the apps upgrade in a VM
<acheronuk> it was more does the stuff run. i.e. got required runtime deps after porting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #445: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/445/
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, I will move fw only, tomorrow we could test apps runtime-wise, move to -landing and call for testing
<acheronuk> to be honest I staged app more to clear the way for when KDE switched stable branches to 17.12 apps, than strictly for uplaod or backports, even though would be great if things cleared and we could upload them as a intermediate step to 17.12
<santa_> wrt the merges I would like to have at least a couple of days to fix the KA merging stuff
<santa_> I mean
<acheronuk> santa_: understood.
<santa_> keep in mind that we used that scriptery just once and it wasn't tested after the op "fir tree"
<santa_> + it was written in a hurry so they were things...
<santa_> which could be improved
<acheronuk> indeed. I looked at it tried a couple to test, and while it seemed ok, I was still uncertain it was appropriate to use as is
<acheronuk> santa_: so you being able to review it now is good timing :)
<santa_> ;)
 * acheronuk pokes Qt forlornly
<santa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1732742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1732742 in Ubuntu "entangled transitions for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sJ6QhVg6/file_3676
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x300) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CQeNO4pK/file_3677
<acheronuk>     got: 51+0: a-1:a-47:a-1:i-1:p-1:s-0
<acheronuk>     * arm64: gir1.2-lokdocview-0.1, glewlwyd, gnome, libapache2-mod-shib2, libcegui-mk2-dev, liblibreofficekitgtk, libreoffice, libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer, libreoffice-base, libreoffice-base-core, libreoffice-base-drivers, libreoffice-calc, libreoffice-core, libreoffice-dev, libreoffice-draw, libreoffice-evolution, libreoffice-gnome, libreoffice-gtk2, libreoffice-gtk3, libreoffice-impress, libreoffice-kde, libreoffice-math, 
<acheronuk> libreoffice-mysql-connector, libreoffice-officebean, libreoffice-ogltrans, libreoffice-report-builder-bin, libreoffice-sdbc-hsqldb, libreoffice-sdbc-postgresql, libreoffice-systray, libreoffice-voikko, libreoffice-writer, libreofficekit-dev, libshibresolver-dbg, libshibresolver-dev, libshibresolver1, libshibsp-dev, libshibsp-plugins, libshibsp7, lyricue, moonshot-gss-eap, moonshot-gss-eap-dbg, moonshot-trust-router, python3-uno, 
<acheronuk> shibboleth-sp2-utils, sumo, ubuntu-budgie-desktop, ure
<acheronuk> believe it or not, that is the shortest list so far! ^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/40/
<acheronuk> but last libreoffice upload FTBFS after 6 hrs :(
<clivejo> no I don't want to learn about deep learning
<acheronuk> ???
<clivejo> youtube adverts
<acheronuk> stop watching them!
<mamarley> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/
<clivejo> it keeps showing them
<acheronuk> adblock them
<clivejo> and fecking lasspass
<clivejo> last
<mamarley> Hmm, it blocks all the youtube ads for me.
<acheronuk> mamarley: same here
<acheronuk[m]> and here
<acheronuk> 3-1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/41/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Have one of you done messagelib yet?
<clivejo> acheronuk added a changelog for 18.04 
<clivejo> no symbols refresh etc done yet though
<tsimonq2> I'll wait to hear from acheronuk first
<acheronuk> feel free
<tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> holy cow, I can't understand a word this guy is saying!
<clivejo> ooo its valorie!
<tsimonq2> holy hell, what's up with all these missing symbols?
<clivejo> abi breakage
<clivejo> it's PIM baby
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> RIGHT
<tsimonq2> ugh
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> thanks
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzemu8xbsSo
<clivejo> I need a translator 
<acheronuk> why do you think I swerved that update :P
<tsimonq2> Well if I already know it breaks ABI, why am I bothering checking every single one? :P
<clivejo> again, it's PIM!
 * acheronuk gets clivejo a T-Shirt with that on....
<clivejo> which one?
<valorie> hello back, clivejo
<valorie> it's sort of laundry day so I've been in and out
 * clivejo waves
<valorie> husband came home from his walk soaking from head to foot
<valorie> plus I had planned to wash the sheets
<clivejo> I seen your head on a video
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: Pass one/two done
<tsimonq2> Symbols are fun
<acheronuk> I bet you love going to the dentist!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #446: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/446/
<tsimonq2> Nooooo, I don't brush my teeth as often as I should
<tsimonq2> Makes my gums bleed when I go there
<acheronuk> ooooh. the freezing cold water jet thingy!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #282: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #447: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #448: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #283: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #449: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #284: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/284/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: could you refresh the symbols ^^
<valorie> tsimonq2: gosh, you don't want gum disease at your age!
<valorie> brush and floss the teeth you wanna keep in your head
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yeah
<clivejo> do it and brush your teeth while you do it!
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #185: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #31: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #313: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1001: FIXED in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1001/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #980: FIXED in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #160: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #45: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #186: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #32: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #314: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #213: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #121: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #144: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #21: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #187: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #450: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #451: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1918: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1918: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1918: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1918/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #201: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #110: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #9: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #160: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/64/
<acheronuk> clivejo: does kmag run for you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/32/
<clivejo> unstable package?
<clivejo> acheronuk: let me check
<acheronuk> clivejo: fixed I think. de-crufted the build deps to get rid of soem old KDE4 stuff it was linking to, and causing a segfault
<acheronuk> lol. that was the first ported app I checked :P
<acheronuk> shows that GREEN in KCI != the app works!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #16: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #92: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/92/
<clivejo> lies
<clivejo> the earth is flat, GREEN in KCI means the app works fine
<clivejo> acheronuk: stop believing the main stream media
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1919: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1919/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1919: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1919/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1919: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1919/
<VeryBewitching> Hey folks, is there a meta package that provides a development environment for KDE with Kdevelop?
<clivejo> VeryBewitching: not understanding the question?
<VeryBewitching> clivejo: I want to install KDevelop, and any KF5/KDE packages for Kubuntu that are available to build against; I'm wondering if there's a meta package that'll handle the development packages for an appropriate environment to work with
<clivejo> kfunk: would you know?
<VeryBewitching> I've setup this environment before, but I had to manually find all of the -dev packages myself.
<VeryBewitching> And it was a few versions ago
<kfunk> VeryBewitching: which Ubuntu version are you on?
<VeryBewitching> 16.04
<kfunk> VeryBewitching: to make sure: you want to build kdevelop yourself?
<VeryBewitching> No, I want to install the kdevelop package; but I need all of the headers for the rest of KF5
<VeryBewitching> I was wondering if there was a meta-package that would handle all of those
<kfunk> aha
<VeryBewitching> (Or even if there's a list somewhere I can use, couldn't find one online)
<kfunk> VeryBewitching: trick: apt-get install "libkf5.*-dev" 
<VeryBewitching> Was hoping there was a kf5-devel or something
<VeryBewitching> OK, lemme try that
<kfunk> VeryBewitching: anyhow, if you want to get help with kdevelop, don't hesitate to join #kdevelop -- we're welcoming to newcomers :)
<clivejo> meta package would be a good idea
<kfunk> if you wanna help out on the IDE itself that'd be great too :)
<VeryBewitching> I'm interested in getting into C++ development and I'm a KDE user, figured I'd start with my own desktop
<VeryBewitching> I have some experience with it, patched throughout my career
<kfunk> why not help out fixing up existing KDE projects instead? what we don't need is another desktop :D
<kfunk> (if I understand you correctly)
<VeryBewitching> No no, I want to build apps for my desktop :D
<kfunk> ok
<clivejo> Kubuntu/Lubuntu would like a Qt based updater :)
<clivejo> for dist-upgrade
<kfunk> anyhow, if you need help with kdevelop, channel #kdevelop is the place to be
<kfunk> o/
<VeryBewitching> I could help with other projects, but I don't think I have enough skill with C++/Qt to be effective.
<kfunk> VeryBewitching: that's a very good way to get into C++ development though. that's probably the way most of us started at some point. 
<VeryBewitching> kfunk: Willing to give it a shot.
<kfunk> there's a huge list of junior jobs (easy start tasks) on our bug tracker, if curious: https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&keywords=junior-jobs&list_id=1477049
<kfunk> (you can filter that by product if you like)
<VeryBewitching> apt-get install "libkf5.*-dev" goes into a dependency hell
<VeryBewitching> https://gist.github.com/bewitchingme/4921d39eeac88bfd079be101bf5a1c43
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/29/
<acheronuk> clivejo @Santa https://phabricator.kde.org/T7480
<clivejo> VeryBewitching: you have backports enabled?
<VeryBewitching> Yup
<clivejo> and you only want Frameworks really?
<clivejo> acheronuk: where does KA keep the bump deps now?
<acheronuk> bump-build-dep-versions
<VeryBewitching> Well, I would like to install the libraries and header files required to build out a KDE application (barring any 3rd party libraries that may be needed for performing certain tasks, like database connectivity, reading certain file types, etc.)
<acheronuk> clivejo: called by gbp-newrelease
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #32: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/30/
<clivejo> sorry, got cut off :(
<clivejo> acheronuk: where does KA keep the bump deps now?
<acheronuk> in a script called bump-build-dep-versions
<acheronuk> why?
<clivejo> there is a list somewhere
<acheronuk> list of what?
<clivejo> VeryBewitching was looking to install all Frameworks -dev packages
<acheronuk> clivejo: this? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/ka-metadata/tree/dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-xenial
<clivejo> there used to be a json list somewhere
<clivejo> yeah that looks like it
<VeryBewitching> I can work with that list, lemme sort that out
<VeryBewitching> Packages installing...
<clivejo> forgot it was moved to ka-metadata repo 
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> a meta package would me handy for this use case
<clivejo> be
<VeryBewitching> I think it would be a great idea considering it would provide Kubuntu users an easy way to begin building something new (or helping to maintain something existing)
<wxl> canonical phabricator poll created https://community.ubuntu.com/t/poll-phabricator-versus-launchpad/2119
<clivejo> wxl: doesn't have to be vs
<clivejo> the two could work side by side
<wxl> well i know
<wxl> you can comment about that
<wxl> especially you with experience in both :)
<clivejo> not one or the other
<wxl> revised clivejo but i really think your perspective as a long time user of both would be a fruitful addition to the discussion
<clivejo> I'm not a long time user
<clivejo> but both have strengths and weakness
<wxl> how long have you been using both?
<wxl> a year or more?
<clivejo> nah, can't be that long
<wxl> i bet you it has been
<wxl> still, it's longer than me
<clivejo> I think was Jan this year
<clivejo> deleted my Trello account in Feb
<clivejo> we started looking at trying to get on KDE infra in Jan shortly after I heard Atlassian planned on acquiring Trello and didn't want to use it myself
<clivejo> oh great, more badges
<clivejo> https://community.ubuntu.com/badges
 * clivejo doesn't like the Ubuntu orange
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1002: SUCCESS in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #153: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #20: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #22: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #122: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #25: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #25: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #23: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #23: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #188: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #112: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #148: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #188: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #167: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #188: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #45: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #185: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #192: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #172: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #177: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #100: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #115: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #95: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #13: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #127: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #8: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #75: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #87: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #149: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #131: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #168: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #155: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #186: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #155: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #155: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #155: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #193: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #110: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #116: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #150: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #128: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #89: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #134: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #133: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #119: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #87: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #111: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #98: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #115: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #64: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #36: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #132: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #121: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #111: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #154: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #135: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #26: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #120: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #215: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #155: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #116: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #61: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #156: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #106: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #122: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #177: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #216: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #21: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #9: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #20: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #219: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #20: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #30: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #25: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #157: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #62: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #107: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #23: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #28: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #29: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/29/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey clivejo, Qt 5.9.2 migrated :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> well, don't do a full-upgrade on the latest packages upgrade on Bionic. lost my plasma desktop completely
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> BlueKaj: you can blame tsimonq for that!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1920: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1920/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1920: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1920/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1920: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1920/
<BluesKaj> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie not blaming anyone , it comes with testing territory, but thought I should issue a warning anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Have you any error/warning messages?
<BluesKaj> kdeplasma-addon-engine seems to be in the dependency hell cycle 
<BluesKaj> tried fixing it in the vt/tty with dpkg --configure -a and -f install , but no luck
<BluesKaj> all I have available at the login page is kodi , no plasma 
<acheronuk> I upgraded a VM this moring with the new Qt 5.9.3, and all is fine
<acheronuk> *5.9.2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, And why did you not report this before it migrated?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I haven't been involved the any Qt uploads or transitions, I must have missed the memo's
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 invite him to the group on TG
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not like Kubuntu uses Qt or should be involved in any way
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, I use the the GTK version of KDE. Works better
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I will do the same
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> There is no point inviting me to a group on Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk has been in there, so we have representation for Kubuntu :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> oh so that group is the official communication channel
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> again, I missed the memo
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I really need to have a word with my PA
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> and if the ML is dropping important emails
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, No, not official
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just a nice little unofficial place to coordinate
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's very nice
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I find it laughable that you had a heated discussion over an experimental Jenkin's install and not communicating the fact via our development mailing list.  Yet working on the very foundation of Kubuntu and not a peep on the ML
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll send an email when I get home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm a Qt packager. It's not a new KCI...
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> great
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> as I said, its not like Qt affects us in any way
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> why should we be kept in the loop
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well that's what the Qt team is for
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're welcome to join the coordination channel
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> too late now
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm moving to GTK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1921: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1921/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1921: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1921/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1921: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1921/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #37: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #25: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #22: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #26: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #23: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #38: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #23: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #25: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #22: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #29: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #38: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #23: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/28/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1003: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #76: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #66: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #190: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #151: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #144: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #168: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #143: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #173: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #157: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #143: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #178: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #151: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #175: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #221: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #112: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #138: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #128: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #86: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #118: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #27: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #88: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #97: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #156: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #148: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #95: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #145: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #120: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #169: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #110: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #143: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #159: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #158: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #90: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #68: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #77: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #78: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #65: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #174: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #79: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #123: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #135: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #85: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #96: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #153: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #111: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #146: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #125: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #142: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #142: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #44: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #97: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #86: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #176: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #77: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #150: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #153: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #143: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #179: FIXED in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #114: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #88: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #106: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #12: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #80: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #111: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #80: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #128: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #12: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #12: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #11: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #12: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #12: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #177: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #448: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/26/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> gpul.grupos.udc.es is down for maintainance, it'll be back today asap
<santa_> I need to upgrade the hardware
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #106: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #28: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #27: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #27: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #23: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #24: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #27: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #24: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #24: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #23: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #19: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #22: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #23: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #24: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #30: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #29: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #21: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #23: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #26: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #25: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #17: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #20: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #17: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #31: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #24: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #25: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #23: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #27: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #23: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #49: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #25: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #26: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #22: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #17: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #22: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #16: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #23: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #19: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #27: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #24: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #24: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #22: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #27: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/29/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #29: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #50: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #25: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #31: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #15: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #23: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #25: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #18: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #15: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #15: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #20: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #30: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #18: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #30: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #19: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #28: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #33: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #27: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #20: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #15: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #29: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #28: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #22: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #30: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #406: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #407: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #160: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1922: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1922: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1922: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1923: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1923/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1923: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1923/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1923: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1923/
<kamba> hello guys. does somebody know how to update plasma on kubuntu 16.04. i set ppa backports and do full upgrade.  no instaled apps
<acheronuk> ^^^ Answered in #kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #82: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #72: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #32: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #83: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/33/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1004: SUCCESS in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #100: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #153: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @santa_, Ugh, I couldn't get it up again, it seems the power source is damaged.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> There was a big storm yesterday, which probably didn't help.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I guess I will try to get a fresh one tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #118: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #157: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #156: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #190: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #14: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #162: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #194: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #190: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #103: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #123: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #102: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #129: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #178: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #31: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #34: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #173: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #222: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #217: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #29: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1924: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1924/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1924: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1924/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1924: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1924/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #158: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #31: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/31/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ahoneybun> heyo BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hey ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1925: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1925/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1925: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1925/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1925: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1925/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good night everyone. Got that power source so I will start to restore what I had in the server soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Damned storms
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Slightly worrying a storm could do that
<valorie> yes, you'd think a good UPS would stop a surge
<valorie> but perhaps there was a direct lightning strike
<genii> Hey, what timezone are events listed at https://kubuntu.org/calendar/action~agenda/request_format~json/ in?
<genii> ( or does it automatically localize the time or something for each person looking at it? )
<acheronuk> genii: UTC I think
<genii> OK, thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @valorie, It was outside the gpul's ups temporarily (which was broken as well) but there's a new one so it's behind the ups again
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Anyway the hardware was old already so good time to replace some stuff
<valorie> oh good deal, @Santa
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #436: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #437: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #174: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #32: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #218: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #226: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #168: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1926: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1926: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1926: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #99: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #156: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #26: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #65: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #74: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #134: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #136: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #29: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #218: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #93: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #128: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #23: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #157: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #100: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #165: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #26: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Yes, we have got a bit of messy communication
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @genii, All in UTC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #23: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/23/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #24: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1927: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1927: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1927: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #87 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1396: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1397: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #87: ABORTED in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #88 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #88: ABORTED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/88/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1928: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1928/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1928: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1928/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1928: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1928/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1929: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1929: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1929: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1929/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie have you done copyright on gcompris-qt lately?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ca
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oops
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, would you mind if I upstreamed our sddm changes to Debian and synced once it's uploaded?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (if it's possible)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would mind
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe it isn't possible, but I'd like to upstream as much as possible and just merge from Debian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, How so?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> They have patches to suit their themeing
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I do mind, but past caring to be honest
<IrcsomeBot> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was removed by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Maybe you can try, but if you break Kubuntu's greeter, be warned I will bring back a delta :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok :P
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1188: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1164: FIXED in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #101: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #90: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #106: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #123: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #147: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #137: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #206: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #223: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #202: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #178: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #163: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #150: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #116: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #127: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #185: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #118: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #221: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #86: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #74: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #184: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #167: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #255: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #224: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #163: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #187: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #195: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #158: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #107: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #149: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #170: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #141: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #114: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #208: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #179: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #145: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #216: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #140: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #138: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #140: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #216: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #167: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #214: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #197: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #155: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #176: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #212: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #177: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #142: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #136: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #294: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #201: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #47: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #43: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #167: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #48: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #49: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #44: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #168: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #95: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2602: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2602: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2602: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2602/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2603: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2603: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2603: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2603/
<wxl> why does discover not show every package? example: libreoffice-core
<acheronuk> wxl: because its a 'software centre' not a package manager
<wxl> acheronuk: fair enough. i swear i saw the kde5 libreoffice package.. but not the gtk one.. so that's kind of weird. how does it decide whether or not to show a package?
<acheronuk> wxl: the -kde5 package has appstream data that allows discover to pick it up and have info on it. the -gtk ones don't
<wxl> acheronuk: so in general, it's based on appstream data?
<acheronuk> yep
<wxl> good to know. thx
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/189/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1189: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #106: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #287: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #73: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #96: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #116: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #60: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #99: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #128: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #98: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #47: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #79: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #113: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #38: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #73: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #101: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #102: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #88: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dragon build #119: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dragon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #91: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #103: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #90: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #86: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #93: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #71: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #115: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #92: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #121: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #98: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #114: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #99: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #121: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #88: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #83: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #108: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #95: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #77: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #132: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #66: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #116: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #107: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #115: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_step build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_step/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #79: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #155: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #114: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #186: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #150: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/91/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #88: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #79: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #39: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #80: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #89: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #92: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #84: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #108: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #89: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #112: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #122: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #102: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #104: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #61: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #80: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #115: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #71: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #103: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #113: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #72: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #78: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #108: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #112: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #71: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #63: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #133: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #129: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #115: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #75: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #87: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #117: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #117: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #94: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #91: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #100: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #74: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #122: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #67: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #96: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #116: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #108: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #99: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #93: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #48: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #79: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dragon build #120: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dragon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #100: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #112: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_step build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_step/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/92/
<claydoh> Anyone else seen this bug": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1803866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803866 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu minimal install is converted to full install when upgraded to 18.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #288: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2604: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2604: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2604: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2605: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2605: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2605: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: increase urgency while LP is bleh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: override for qtcurve stble branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: increase docker timout in builds to 6 hrs launchpad cpu vuln mitigation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: fix typo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: fix in staging where we can run autotests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: another copyright exclusion
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: comma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: upsteam uses sink develop branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: add disco as devel series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/215/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/215/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/215/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/215/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #137: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #137: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #137: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2606: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2606: SUCCESS in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2606: SUCCESS in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> disco KCI builds are a GO
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> expect much red to start with.......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #1: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #1: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #1: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #1: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #1: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #1: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #1: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #1: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #1: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #1: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #1: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #1: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #1: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #1: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #1: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #1: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #1: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #1: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #1: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #1: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #1: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #1: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #1: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #1: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #1: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #1: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #1: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #1: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #1: UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #1: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #1: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #1: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #1: UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #1: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #1: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #55: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #1: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #87: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #103: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #94: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #1: UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #65: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #78: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #49: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #105: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #94: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #92: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #96: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #59: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #103: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #1: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #107: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #91: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #93: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/93/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #3: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #83: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #104: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #91: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #90: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #73: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #2: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #2: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #84: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #51: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #84: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #49: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #88: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #59: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #2: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #2: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #87: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #2: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #2: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #98: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #86: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #68: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #84: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #96: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #61: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #87: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #2: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #2: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #2: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #98: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #2: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #2: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #89: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #2: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #83: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #2: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #57: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #128: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #2: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #627: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #628: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #67: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #235: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #2: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #236: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #129: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #2: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #2: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #2: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #2: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #1: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #1: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #1: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #1: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #1: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #1: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmix build #1: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmix/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #1: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #1: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, The following packages have been kept back: …   libkf5xmlgui-data
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> building in progress .. i guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk : r u here?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, yes. disco builds are not all done yet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> then  will need to do some testing, and maybe some manual uploads of a few experimental deps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Also, KCI builds against -release pocket. If you have proposed enabled, that will break things
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, nope .. i disabled the -proposed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> libkf5xmlgui-data is installable in a pbuilder chroot with KCI disco stable repo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not held back in vbox either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #3: ABORTED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #2: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #2: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #2: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #3: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #2: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #2: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #2: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #3: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #3: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #2: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #3: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #4: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #2: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #3: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #3: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #2: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #2: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #3: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #111: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #3: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #3: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #2: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #4: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #2: ABORTED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #3: ABORTED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #138: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #138: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/138/
<valorie> acheronuk: do we have the new kdevelop?
<valorie> I was tweeting for kubuntu but I don't want to tweet that if we don'
<valorie> t have it available yet
<acheronuk> valorie: in disco we do
<valorie> ok, will note that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #138: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2607: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2607: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2607: SUCCESS in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #3: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #4: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #4: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #4: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #3: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #4: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #4: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #75: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #169: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #3: ABORTED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #164: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #2: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #3: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #72: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #2: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #3: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #3: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #4: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #3: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #3: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: …   libcfitsio7 libkf5akonadiprivate5abi1 libkf5contacteditor-data … Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them. … The following additional packages will be installed: …   libkf5torrent6 libkwin4-effect-builtins1 libkwineffects11 libkwinglutils11 libkwinxrenderutils11 … Suggested packages: …   cups-pdf smbclient inetutils-inetd | inet-supe
<IrcsomeBot> krosspython … The following packages will be REMOVED: …   kwin-wayland libcupscgi1 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 libktorrent6 plasma-workspace-wayland … The following NEW packages will be installed: …   libkf5torrent6 … The following packages will be upgraded: …   cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-core-drivers cups-daemon cups-ipp-utils ktorrent ktorrent-data kwin-common kwin-data kwin-wayland-backend-drm kwin-x11 libcups2 libcups2:i
<IrcsomeBot> libcupsimage2 …   libkwin4-effect-builtins1 libkwineffects11 libkwinglutils11 libkwinxrenderutils11
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> bye bye wayland ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> its being replace with kwin-wayland-backend-drm?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no. I don't see that here
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> should i just removed them or what should i do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wait until tomorrow as things are still not 100% built
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, okay not
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> then maybe let it get uninstalled. then try installing it again. see if that gives an error or conflict
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  kwin-wayland : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-11-0
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  plasma-workspace-wayland : Depends: kwin-wayland (>= 4:5.14) but it is not going to be installed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, you have Qt 5.11.2 from proposed installed then?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in that case, yes it will break while Qt is in proposed. KCIO builds against release pocket
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> $ kontact … kontact: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/akregatorpart.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11Syndication13FileRetriever12setUserAgentERK7QString
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, akregator hasn't built yet, so that will happen
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, noted ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, i cant get this ..
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, you had proposed enabled, and installed Qt 5.11.2 from it? then disabled proposed and enabled KCI repos?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if so, that will break installing some KCI packages that depend on Qt in release pocket
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for now time to 😴
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok thanks for the explaination ... good nite ..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #4: FIXED in 5 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #4: FIXED in 5 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #4: FIXED in 5 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #4: FIXED in 5 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #4: FIXED in 5 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #4: FIXED in 5 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #4: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #4: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #4: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #76: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #4: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #4: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #4: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #4: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #3: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #5: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #5: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #5: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #170: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #4: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #5: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #3: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #3: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #3: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #4: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #102: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #255: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #84: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #190: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #2: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/2/
<mparillo_> I saw in another thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1794494 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794494 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.7 for bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo_> Enable Proposed and comment on the bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #103: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #256: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/256/
<acheronuk> mparillo_: enable -proposed. install just updated plasma packages, and test.
<acheronuk> acheronuk: check one or more of the claimed 'fixes' in the plasma changelog (if possible) would also be great. though many are hard to do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #2: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #5: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2608: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2608: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2608: SUCCESS in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #171: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #6: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #77: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #208: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmix build #2: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmix/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #213: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #121: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7iybI8da/file_11008.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well that's annoying.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk xD
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It only happens in Xorg and not Wayland.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> odd!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Found it! Something weird in my .config folder.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I find that even odder!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #110: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #238: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #237: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #106: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreport build #2: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #130: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> you know what would make kubuntu an even better out of the box experience? If it came with timeshift (backup gui solution that uses rsync similar to system restore)
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> you can install it manually, but it would be cool to include by default
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> mint has it by default
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #101: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #2: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #204: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #98: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #4: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #4: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #87: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #116: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #57: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #125: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #161: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #109: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #4: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #106: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/118/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only availailable in a ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> how about have a "software boutique" like ubuntu mate does
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> that you can easily add stuff that requires ppa from a few trusted ppas
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, So you're volunteering to write this?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And package it?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> no, just a humble suggestion
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> im not a programmer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i just think it would be a killer feature that would differentiate kubuntu from neon
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ubuntu budgie has the same software center that mate has but forked
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Without a programmer to do it, those are just words.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> true
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't like the idea of having users adding ppas like that, as if santcioned. snaps are bad enough, but ppas are even less checked for malicious or bad code.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> well ubuntu mate does it
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> so i guess there is some checking
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No there isn't; he has an open agenda item for the Technical Board to resolve UX issues surrounding that.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's not clear enough to users.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> there is no checking?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He spot checks the PPAs, that's about it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, No.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> what is "spot check"
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ive never came across a malicious ppa though, not saying they dont exist but i havent come accross one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from pizzadude: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ; P
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @tsimonq2, is there any public link for this item?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @pizzadude, See the Ubuntu Technical Board agenda and meeting logs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can Google them just as fast as you can
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> lists.ubuntu.com?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> any keywords for that specific issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> nope, cant find it m8
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> this? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/22/%23ubuntu-meeting-2.html#t19:08
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> damn, you're fast
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> grep
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> good point
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> was gonna do that  but you were faster
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and a script to download x years logs to local storage so I can easily search
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i wonder how improving the security would be without dropping every ppa. adding a big red warning?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/3/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #4: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #206 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #211: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #235: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2609: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2609: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2609: SUCCESS in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2610: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2610: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2610: SUCCESS in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2610/
<blaze> sigh
<blaze> can't get to work clazy on cosmic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #206: ABORTED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/206/
<genii> !info clazy
<ubottu> 'disco' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports
 * genii smacks the bot
<genii> !info clazy cosmic
<ubottu> Package clazy does not exist in cosmic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #118: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #95: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #2: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #4: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #4: FAILURE in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #4: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/4/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-providers build #2: ABORTED in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-providers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #5: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #5: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #2: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #2: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #4: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #3: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkipi build #2: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkipi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #218: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #274: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #199: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #4: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #188: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreport build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #4: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkipi build #3: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkipi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #5: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/5/
<acheronuk> mamarley: please don't install from ninjas/plasma. using that for some test builds on missing symbols
<mamarley> OK :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2nCMJKqM8B/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i force installed the package
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Can happen with KCI builds, as the breaks/replaces assed to the to cope with such things don't always work well with how the +git builds get versionsed
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i force installed the 2 package
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> managed to open kmail but it didn't re-sync the imap
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> restarting akonadi .. hopefully it work
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 🤞🏻👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> kci so far so good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> great. takes a while to get there, especially with new Qt coming during it!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, yeah ..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2611: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2611: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2611: SUCCESS in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2611/
<ejat> just wondering, anyone here can offer me 1 user at their quassel-core ?mine was down due to expiry of my public cloud subscription 
<acheronuk> don't have that here. use the kde bnc
<acheronuk> *I use
<ejat> okay .. nvm .. just asking :) ... 
<acheronuk> someone else might
 * acheronuk shrugs
<ejat> if im not mistaken, bnc will get xs flood if join more than 4 channel right?
<acheronuk> doubt it. I'm in about 40 channels
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ejat> acheronuk is a user on channels: #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu
<acheronuk> ejat: yes, but that only lists ones we have in common
<ejat> owh .. i thought whois can see all user chan without we have in common ? 
<acheronuk> nope
 * ejat my bad :) 
<acheronuk> ejat: if I whois myself I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zgpBn4PMhy/
<ejat> is the kde bnc only applicable for kde dev only ? any chance other can apply for it?
<acheronuk> ejat: if I recall you have to be contributing to KDE and be sponsored for an account. valorie sponsored me
<ejat> duly noted 
<acheronuk> I can't recall the precise way they put who is allowed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2612: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2612/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2612: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2612/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2612: SUCCESS in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2612/
<ejat> acheronuk: how to reset the applications file type association?
<acheronuk> ejat: reset? you can change the default to something else doing Properties > File Type options on a file
<ejat> okie ... yeah .. found it .. thanks ...
<acheronuk> all local changes you make are stored in ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<ejat> if i remove mimeapps.list .. it will create defaults ? 
<acheronuk> it would probably revert to defaults
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #207 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #207: ABORTED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/207/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2613: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2613: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2613: SUCCESS in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2613/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2614: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2614: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2614: SUCCESS in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klinkstatus build #3: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klinkstatus/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kexi build #3: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #3: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #162: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-18
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vip> hi ho
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-19
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-20
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ksysguard in foacl now has the per-process network information plugin built and enabled. looks ok to me, but please have a try with it
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> should show a download and upload rate column for each process
<crydotsnake-M> Good evening everybody! :). 
<santa_> good evening everybody
<santa_> RikMills: ping (if you have a few mins)
<RikMills> santa_: hi
<santa_> RikMills: sup
<santa_> so, first of all, test rebuilds:
<santa_> _archive -> http://tritemio-area51.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/
<santa_> _staging -> http://tritemio-area51.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/
<santa_> I'm building right now your ksysguard fix, thank you very much
<santa_> if you open the applications pages you will see lokalize started to FTBFS
<RikMills> I stole it from kinit. Seems to work
<santa_> lokalize fails because of its tests, but I didn't have much time to look into it
<RikMills> which server? you have a few :P
<santa_> both
<santa_> area51 and groomlake
<santa_> an obvious stop in gap solution is disabling the test execution but that could hide the real problem
<RikMills> this is 19.08.3?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> relevant part of the build log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6QpSgctf8p/
<RikMills> well, obvious thing is to trigger actual tests on the archiove package against itself in the release pocket. see if there is that regression on the ubuntu infra
<santa_> it's not an autopkgtest, if that's what you think
<santa_> the test is being executed by debian/rules
<RikMills> right
<RikMills> sorry
<santa_> so we could override it in debian/rules as a stop-in-gap solution, yet that could hide the real problem
<santa_> anyway, I just wanted to make you aware of this. this saturday if I have time I could try to fix it
<santa_> so move to next topic[y/n]?
<RikMills> ok. the timrzone error looks a little familiar. like I saw a similar fail on an autotest in that few days. can't recall what though. I'll dig through my browser history
<RikMills> *in the last few days
<RikMills> y
<santa_> allright, so next thing are those pim packaging changes from debian
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> I think, I hope, I will have time this saturday, so if you are around by then we could work toghether on that
<RikMills> I think I will be. lets aim for that for now
<santa_> ok, right now my idea is importing these changes after doing any merge
<santa_> following the same spirit of that good autopkgtest removals you did
<santa_> what I don't know yet is if we should do it manually or write a script or what
<RikMills> yeah, I was thinking of doing it with merges once the PIM 19.08 in experimental goes to unstable
<RikMills> or before if we think that is ok to merge from
<santa_> I have reasons to think they did it with a script in debian, so maybe we could reuse it
<santa_> I think it would be nice to get it done in advance
<RikMills> my plan until now was....
<santa_> note that I want to tweak a bit our merge script from KA - making it pylint clean so it would be harder to break
<RikMills> (a) match all abi bumped libs where we are not ahead
<RikMills> (b) remove symbols
<RikMills> (c) apply the virtual abi stuff
<santa_> hmm, indeed we could need to sync the package names first
<RikMills> it would just make things simpler going forward, if nothing else
<santa_> that makes me think, indeed, it would be better to get this whole thing sorted out before merges
<RikMills> yes, we need to have a clear strategy on this
<santa_> I was planning to add some code for the merging script to deal with the abi package names mismatch between debian and kubuntu
<santa_> but probably I should cancel that
<RikMills> yeah. lets just match them. I think that makes more sense.
<RikMills> things will have to rebuild against virtual abi packages anyway, so keeping a difference unless we have is pointless
<santa_> ok, so all of that being said, at this point you should know what I'm about to do right now...
 * RikMills is about to open another beer
<RikMills> which may be why my typing is a bit dodgy
<santa_> haha
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/virtual-pim/
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> 'cause I'm at war against everyone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pymm6cmE9uQ :P
<santa_> feel free to edit the wiki page, I plan to add some info we gathered
<santa_> so ... move to next topic[y/n]?
<RikMills> y
<santa_> kirigami2
<santa_> they are 2 things:
<santa_> - apparently there is a tarball with a hotfix
<RikMills> hotfix uploaded
<santa_> - last time I cheked still provides the kirigami-gallery binary package
<RikMills> It did, until I did a ubuntu2 on the hotfix upload
<RikMills> now it does not
<santa_> ah, I see nevermind then
<RikMills> because launchpad threw me back upload errors!!!
<RikMills> seems it has some use
<santa_> thank you very much the kirigami-gallery bin was hindering sometimes my test rebuilds for that exact same reason
<santa_> rebuilding the thing on my servers...
<RikMills> better late than never...
<santa_> Y
<santa_> move to next topic[y/n]?
<RikMills> y
<santa_> ok, let me check my handwritten notes...
<RikMills> handwritten?????????????/
<santa_> written with a fountain pen in fact
<santa_> not as expensive as Dijkstra's one
<RikMills> right. I am taking the P. I have a A5 notebook I jot down Kubuntu todo stuff in
<RikMills> I just use pencil
<santa_> cheap Parker model here
<santa_> ok, so I found it
<RikMills> for some reason I ruin nibs
<santa_> plasma-thundervolt has a typo in the changelog + not in the archive + not updated to latest version
<RikMills> I think I have a funny pen holding angle or something
<santa_> I know, that's a pity. fountain pens are the best in the world
<RikMills> I was sort waiting for debian to get their backside into gear on thunderbolt. they don't seem in a hurry to do new plasma though :(
<RikMills> so yes, may think about sorting this ens
<RikMills> *end
<santa_> do you mind if I update to latest version + fix the typo?
<RikMills> JFDI as Simon likes to say
<santa_> lol, doing...
<santa_> s/thundervolt/thunderbolt/ ↑
<RikMills> I got it :)
<santa_> RikMills: so ... thile this thing builds, move to last topic[y/n]?
<RikMills> y
<santa_> ok, KA
<santa_> I just wanted to say I plan to do some small changes here and there so I might want to do some fw packaging releases myself
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> for instance, I didn't remove yet the branch checking from gbp-nr yet
<santa_> it would take a lot of time to fake a fw release just to test that small thing
<santa_> speaking of which maybe one of these years I could figure out something simple to fake kde releases
<santa_> so ... that's it, I will ping you back one plasma-thundervolt is ready
<santa_> plasma-thunderbolt damn it
<santa_> s/one/once/
<RikMills> santa_: ok. I have one thin on ka. ka-sync-archive handles new files but does no sync file deletion
<RikMills> *one thing
<RikMills> so I played with this:
<RikMills> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2TBRgbZ88m/
<RikMills> seems to work
<RikMills> the -v can probably be dropped
<santa_> sorry got distracted talking to my father
<santa_> RikMills: the KA change _looks_ cool, if you tested it works feel free to push to master
<santa_> btw I would like to release what we have in master as beta1 as soon as we get the branch checking removal done
<santa_> RikMills: wrt plasma-thunderbolt, I have seen you already did .3 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/451133949/plasma-thunderbolt_5.17.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu20.04~ppa1_5.17.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu20.04~ppa1.diff.gz
<santa_> so could you check if you have the branches pushed?
<santa_> * so could you please check ... :)
<RikMills> santa_: ah. I think I probably deleted that clone so as to not build it for the archive, but wrongly did that before pushing changes
<RikMills> :(
<RikMills> I don't have it
<santa_> ok, no prob I will sync and take care of the lintian overrides
<RikMills> kool
<santa_> RikMills: pushed
<santa_> related to why this is not yet in the ubuntu archive, an old man explains what's wrong with Debian's mighty NEW queue:
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ9B3_S4IUM
 * santa_ leaves
<santa_> good night everybody
<mparillo> Santa arranges an application of free minds to development of free software.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-21
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-22
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-23
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<crydotsnake-M> Hello.
<crydotsnake-M> Are there already Kubuntu 20.10 ISOs for testing?.
<blaze> 20.10? O.o
<mparillo> But I have successfully installed daily builds for what will be 20.04. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> crydotsnake-M, 20.04 hasn't been "officially released" yet (20.04 meaning April 2020) , so let's not get ahead of ourselves since it's still under development
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<RikMills> santa_: hi. turns out I won't be able to chat much about PIM today. I have to run off in a moment. If you want to make some progress perhaps put your ideas here and/or the phab notes, and I will try to catch up and comment later in the weekend?
<santa_> RikMills: ok, no problem. right now I'm still gathering info to put it in the wiki page. I could do some experiments on my own later to test the waters
<RikMills> yeah, sounds fine. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://phabricator.kde.org/T12170
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Disable Splash Screen in Kubuntu by Default … https://phabricator.kde.org/T12170
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> the Kubuntu Devel icon is very similar to icons of other KDE groups, could we change it to this one instead? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wfkofArH/file_20182.png
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zUpJN45F/file_20183.png
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Photo, 473x161) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WuXjyDL0/file_20184.jpg here is the issue I see with another KDE group, not that big of a deal but I think what I made is pretty good in general :D
<santa_> I don't have permissions to change it but +1 to the first one you put above
<blaze[m]> also for the matrix room
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Seems kool. I'll change it later, or someone else can
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BMN8CouV/file_20185.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/riD19Dws/file_20186.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/53378306/file_20187.svg
<crydotsnake-M> Okay thanks BluesKaj So there is nothing to test at the moment?.
<santa_> RikMills: wiki page updated https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/virtual-pim/ whenever you have time please read and let me know what you think
<santa_> oh, also I might rework check-binpkg-names, its code is not in great shape at the moment
<santa_> so I could start with that tomorrow or so
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-24
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ErlANkF5/file_20190.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @MichaelTunnell ↑
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: so ... I have been thinking about check-binpkg-names fixing, see below
<santa_> - this is how it currently behaves: it takes the kubuntu_<latest_ubuntu_devel_release>_archive branch and the debian/master branch and it prints a summary fo the binary package names difference
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> - this is how it would behave after doing a number of changes: it would take the current branch you are in and another branch to compare, which would be by default "debian/master"
 * RikMills glares at digikam
<RikMills> seems ok
<santa_> eaxmple: let's say you are in the kubuntu_focal_virtual pim branch and you want to compare with debian/experimental
<santa_> you would checkout kubuntu_focal_virtual and you would execute "check-binpkg-names -o debian/experimental"
<RikMills> right
<santa_> btw
<santa_> something I didn't draft in the wiki yet is which branches we should use to push the changes
<santa_> we could either use the regular _staging branches or create dedicated branches
<santa_> also the PPA we are going to use
<santa_> we could either use a dedicated one or the regular staging one (we would need to wipe all the packages there fisrt if any)
<RikMills> perhaps? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<santa_> that one seems cool
<santa_> currently it only contains clazy which is not going to interfere with our pim work
<santa_> so yeah, we could use that one
<santa_> what about the branches, do you have an opinion?
<RikMills> clazy can go
<RikMills> branches: creating a separate branch would be the approach. it would allow us to back out and try again if we needed to switch approach
<RikMills> however, I don't think there is much doubt we have to go this way
<RikMills> *would be the cautious approach
<santa_> ok, looks good. so kubuntu_focal_virtualpim would be the name of the branch (y/n)?
<RikMills> seems fine to me
<santa_> ok, let me document that so we can discuss the last issue we didn't discussed yet...
<RikMills> this reminds me. I still need to add the usual staging branches to the KCI auto merging code/jobs
<RikMills> i.e. a push to those gets merged to kubuntu_stable or kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> aha. documented PPA/branches we are going to use: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/virtual-pim/
<RikMills> :)
<santa_> ok, so last topic we didn't touch yet: it's obvious we need to follow the build depends order (i.e. start with akonadi for instance)
<santa_> so we would need a proper graph
<santa_> so we would need to update the metadata to get ka-graph and friends working right
<santa_> so we could make a virtualpim branch in ka-metadata, what do you think?
<RikMills> again, seems sensible
<santa_> sensible ~ reasonable? if so let's do that then
<RikMills> both!
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> ok, let me note that in the wiki then...
<RikMills> santa_: I have to go drive someone somewhere, so is there more? if so we can come back to this later
<santa_> RikMills: we are done for now, thanks for your time!
<santa_> and have a nice trip
<RikMills> very unexciting trip :P
<santa_> haha
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey Folks 😁
<BluesKaj> hey Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm working with a team who are evaluating some hardware, and they're planning to drop back to 19.04 for performance reasons. I thought I would share their findings.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> In the interest of stability, we propose to ship Kubuntu 19.04 until 19.10 is stabilized. Here are some of the more critical issues we are seeing with 19.10: … 1. The CPU is pegged at max frequency and Intel Speed Shift (p-state) does not throttle down.  Earlier kernels worked great and normally idled all cores at 800Mhz. This problem only occurs after initial updates, and then is persistent.  (We believe this is withou
<IrcsomeBot> backports repository, but must confirm). This kills battery life, heats up the device, and makes it noisy. … 2. The OS is reporting too many open concurrent files during normal use after update. … 3. Geekbench4 scores are too low. Before the update we were seeing ~5.5k / ~26k, now we see ~4.5 / ~13.5k. … We upgraded our prior generation (S76, Oryx Pro v5) to 19.10 (Pop!OS) and it has issues (1) and (2).  The Geekbench score remain
<IrcsomeBot> but Pop!OS is shipping with a somewhat earlier kernel. … Tomorrow we will test Pop! OS 19.10 on an Oryx Pro v4 to determine the extent of the CPU issue. We will also run 19.04 on our chosen hardware to confirm it fixes the issues. If this goes well - and we are quite confident it will - we propose to ship with 19.04 with the backports repository enabled. We believe this is critical to provide a trouble-free user experience that our targ
<IrcsomeBot> demographic demands.  … We should like to work with Kubuntu developers to help isolate and fix the issues and then upgrade to 19.10.  Your guidance there would be most helpful. … Sorry for the long note. What are your thoughts?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @BluesKaj hope all is going well
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, doing fine here, how about you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> All good here, been very busy, but I am back in the Kubuntu saddle now, and working on some good stuff to boost us 🥰
<BluesKaj> cool, good to hear that,  Sick_Rimmit
<vip> hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit I don't think I ca help on those issues, as they seem waaaaaaay outside my/kubuntu control. However, shipping a new system with 19.04 which is due to go EOL in January is quite frankly nuts.
<mamarley> For what it is worth, I support several Kubuntu Eoan systems and I haven't seen any issues like that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @RikMills, Actually, I hadn't thought about that at all, really good point @RikMills
